# All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2



## Sixties Fan

This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.

I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.

Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.

Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.

Keep the conversation on a civil level. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kicking off a landmark visit in the United Arab Emirates, Foreign Minister Yair Lapid inaugurated Israel’s embassy in Abu Dhabi.

“Israel wants peace with all of its neighbors,” Lapid said. “We aren’t going anywhere. The Middle East is our home and we’re here to stay, so we call on all countries in the region to recognize that and talk to us.”

“We are standing here today because we chose peace over war, cooperation over conflict,” He added. “War is the surrender to all that is bad within us; peace is the victory of all that is good.”

(full article online)









						‘We Chose Peace’: Israel Opens Embassy in UAE During 1st State Visit | United with Israel
					

'Peace is the victory of all that is good.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.











						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...

Stop repeating the same links.  It is embarrassing .


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, UNRWA's advisory committee will meet to address yet another deficit in its budget.

UNRWA has warned that by August its deficit will hit $30 million and that its annual deficit is at $150 million.

All of this is despite the US resuming aid to UNRWA to the tune of $150 million a year and an additional $33 million to help rebuild Gaza.

This happens every year - war or no war, COVID or no COVID. UNRWA cries that it is running out of money and that it won't be able to fulfil its outdated and bigoted mandate, and the nations of the world give millions to bail it out and look like humanitarians. 

No one steps back and asks  - why do Palestinians get schools funded by the world when no real refugee population does? Why do they get a completely separate medical infrastructure when no real refugees do? What gives fake Palestinian "refugees" a higher priority than the tens of millions of real refugees? 

Why fund an agency whose entire purpose is to perpetuate the problem it is supposedly meant to fix?  The number of people it has to feed and house and educate according to its mandate will continue to grow year after year according to its skewed definition of "refugee" where even full citizens of other countries and their descendants remain "refugees" forever. 

(full article online)









						Deja vu: @UNRWA hosts emergency conference to raise money, while no one addresses the real issue
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Three Best Books on Antisemitism, recommended by Dave Rich
					

Fathom is inviting experts to select their three favourite books about a subject. The series began with Sara Hirschhorn on settlements and Gil Troy on Zionism. Here, Dave Rich recommends his three fav...



					fathomjournal.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facebook’s policy inconsistency puts Israelis at risk
					

Facebook must be more transparent about what its policies are and how it is enforcing them, equally.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and repeated occurrences. The European governments have done little to prevent the largely Muslim and some local anti-Semites from initiating violence against European Jews. It is particularly true of the German government and its leader, Angela Merkel. Chancellor Merkel invited over a million migrants into Germany, mostly Muslims from the Middle East and Africa. Their inculcated hatred for Israel and Jews has resulted in the desecration of Jewish cemeteries, Holocaust memorials, and attacks on synagogues. To assuage Jewish concerns, Merkel and the German government pay lip-service to the unacceptability of anti-Semitism in Germany due to Germany’s role in perpetrating the Holocaust in which Six Million Jews were murdered by Nazi Germany. In reality, few of the perpetrators are punished, and certainly not with long prison terms or deportation. 

The _New York Times_ reported (May 19, 2021) that rocks were thrown at doors of a Synagogue in Bonn. Israeli flags were burned outside a synagogue in Munster. Pro-Palestinian rallies took place in Berlin, Cologne, Dusseldorf, Hamburg, and Leipzig. “In Germany, where historical memory runs especially deep because of the Holocaust, pro-Palestinian rallies have been held in cities across the west of the country and in the capital, Berlin. Several have descended into violence, including anti-Semitic chants, calls for violence against Israel, desecration of memorials to Holocaust victims, and attacks on at least two synagogues.”

(full article online )






						Pro-Palestinian Jew-Hate in Europe | Frontpage Mag
					

Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
					

The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The development made it even harder for Segal’s ideologically right-wing family to accept the kidney donation. It also touched a personal nerve, as three family members were murdered by Palestinian terrorists: Segal’s paternal grandparents were killed in a Jerusalem terror attack in 1948, when her father was a year old. Her father grew up in an adoptive family, and during the Second Intifada in 2002, his adoptive uncle was killed in another terror attack in the capital.

Even though her views are firmly to the right, Segal did not waver from her decision when she learned who the recipient was.

(full article online)









						How a staunch rightist gave her kidney to a Gaza boy — simply to do a good deed
					

Fighting furious objections from her family, Idit Harel Segal went through with the operation, hoping to live up to the morals her Holocaust-surviving grandfather taught her




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Today, UNRWA's advisory committee will meet to address yet another deficit in its budget.
> 
> UNRWA has warned that by August its deficit will hit $30 million and that its annual deficit is at $150 million.
> 
> All of this is despite the US resuming aid to UNRWA to the tune of $150 million a year and an additional $33 million to help rebuild Gaza.
> 
> This happens every year - war or no war, COVID or no COVID. UNRWA cries that it is running out of money and that it won't be able to fulfil its outdated and bigoted mandate, and the nations of the world give millions to bail it out and look like humanitarians.
> 
> No one steps back and asks  - why do Palestinians get schools funded by the world when no real refugee population does? Why do they get a completely separate medical infrastructure when no real refugees do? What gives fake Palestinian "refugees" a higher priority than the tens of millions of real refugees?
> 
> Why fund an agency whose entire purpose is to perpetuate the problem it is supposedly meant to fix?  The number of people it has to feed and house and educate according to its mandate will continue to grow year after year according to its skewed definition of "refugee" where even full citizens of other countries and their descendants remain "refugees" forever.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deja vu: @UNRWA hosts emergency conference to raise money, while no one addresses the real issue
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


About Elder of Ziyon

It is time.

I've been blogging as the Elder of Ziyon for over twelve years. I'm proud of what I've accomplished, but it is time to do much, much more.

Here's where you come in.

If enough people fund EoZ, we can turn this into a full-time pro-Israel organization.

We could create regular video programming. We could write books. We could create lesson plans for Jewish schools so kids could know how to answer the BDSers on campus when they go to college. We could create newsletters that could be distributed to pro-Israel synagogues and churches. We could partner with more newspapers and news organizations. we could train the next generation of social media advocates to do what we do every day so there could be dozens or hundreds of people making a difference


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and repeated occurrences. The European governments have done little to prevent the largely Muslim and some local anti-Semites from initiating violence against European Jews. It is particularly true of the German government and its leader, Angela Merkel. Chancellor Merkel invited over a million migrants into Germany, mostly Muslims from the Middle East and Africa. Their inculcated hatred for Israel and Jews has resulted in the desecration of Jewish cemeteries, Holocaust memorials, and attacks on synagogues. To assuage Jewish concerns, Merkel and the German government pay lip-service to the unacceptability of anti-Semitism in Germany due to Germany’s role in perpetrating the Holocaust in which Six Million Jews were murdered by Nazi Germany. In reality, few of the perpetrators are punished, and certainly not with long prison terms or deportation.
> 
> The _New York Times_ reported (May 19, 2021) that rocks were thrown at doors of a Synagogue in Bonn. Israeli flags were burned outside a synagogue in Munster. Pro-Palestinian rallies took place in Berlin, Cologne, Dusseldorf, Hamburg, and Leipzig. “In Germany, where historical memory runs especially deep because of the Holocaust, pro-Palestinian rallies have been held in cities across the west of the country and in the capital, Berlin. Several have descended into violence, including anti-Semitic chants, calls for violence against Israel, desecration of memorials to Holocaust victims, and attacks on at least two synagogues.”
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinian Jew-Hate in Europe | Frontpage Mag
> 
> 
> Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frontpagemag.com


The David Horowitz Freedom Center is unique among conservative think tanks whose emphasis is on public policy and institutional reform in that it sees its role as that of a battle tank, geared to fight a war that many still don’t recognize. For 27 years, since its founding in 1988, the Center has been warning that the political left has declared war on America and its constitutional system, and is willing to collaborate with America’s enemies abroad and criminals at home to bring America down. For most of those years the Center was a voice crying in the wilderness with few willing to recognize the threat from the enemy within, a fifth column force that was steadily expanding its influence within the Democratic Party. With the election of a lifetime radical to the White House in 2008, the perceptions of conservatives began to change. But the Center remains unique as an organization dedicated to the war and to developing strategies to win it.








						Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
					

Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.




					news.un.org
				








						David Horowitz Freedom Center
					

We are dedicated to the defense of free societies whose moral, cultural and economic foundations are under attack by leftist and Islamist enemies at home and abroad.




					www.davidhorowitzfreedomcenter.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and repeated occurrences. The European governments have done little to prevent the largely Muslim and some local anti-Semites from initiating violence against European Jews. It is particularly true of the German government and its leader, Angela Merkel. Chancellor Merkel invited over a million migrants into Germany, mostly Muslims from the Middle East and Africa. Their inculcated hatred for Israel and Jews has resulted in the desecration of Jewish cemeteries, Holocaust memorials, and attacks on synagogues. To assuage Jewish concerns, Merkel and the German government pay lip-service to the unacceptability of anti-Semitism in Germany due to Germany’s role in perpetrating the Holocaust in which Six Million Jews were murdered by Nazi Germany. In reality, few of the perpetrators are punished, and certainly not with long prison terms or deportation.
> 
> The _New York Times_ reported (May 19, 2021) that rocks were thrown at doors of a Synagogue in Bonn. Israeli flags were burned outside a synagogue in Munster. Pro-Palestinian rallies took place in Berlin, Cologne, Dusseldorf, Hamburg, and Leipzig. “In Germany, where historical memory runs especially deep because of the Holocaust, pro-Palestinian rallies have been held in cities across the west of the country and in the capital, Berlin. Several have descended into violence, including anti-Semitic chants, calls for violence against Israel, desecration of memorials to Holocaust victims, and attacks on at least two synagogues.”
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinian Jew-Hate in Europe | Frontpage Mag
> 
> 
> Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frontpagemag.com


The Mission
The David Horowitz Freedom Center is best seen as a School of Political Warfare. The Center’s mission is to defend free societies which are under attack from enemies within and without, both secular and religious. The Center’s focus and the School’s curriculum have two agendas:

1. Identify the enemy and understand his nature
2. Devise ways to attack and neutralize him





						David Horowitz Freedom Center
					

We are dedicated to the defense of free societies whose moral, cultural and economic foundations are under attack by leftist and Islamist enemies at home and abroad.




					www.davidhorowitzfreedomcenter.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and repeated occurrences. The European governments have done little to prevent the largely Muslim and some local anti-Semites from initiating violence against European Jews. It is particularly true of the German government and its leader, Angela Merkel. Chancellor Merkel invited over a million migrants into Germany, mostly Muslims from the Middle East and Africa. Their inculcated hatred for Israel and Jews has resulted in the desecration of Jewish cemeteries, Holocaust memorials, and attacks on synagogues. To assuage Jewish concerns, Merkel and the German government pay lip-service to the unacceptability of anti-Semitism in Germany due to Germany’s role in perpetrating the Holocaust in which Six Million Jews were murdered by Nazi Germany. In reality, few of the perpetrators are punished, and certainly not with long prison terms or deportation.
> 
> The _New York Times_ reported (May 19, 2021) that rocks were thrown at doors of a Synagogue in Bonn. Israeli flags were burned outside a synagogue in Munster. Pro-Palestinian rallies took place in Berlin, Cologne, Dusseldorf, Hamburg, and Leipzig. “In Germany, where historical memory runs especially deep because of the Holocaust, pro-Palestinian rallies have been held in cities across the west of the country and in the capital, Berlin. Several have descended into violence, including anti-Semitic chants, calls for violence against Israel, desecration of memorials to Holocaust victims, and attacks on at least two synagogues.”
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinian Jew-Hate in Europe | Frontpage Mag
> 
> 
> Violent anti-Semitic eruptions in Europe following the outburst of hostilities between the Gaza-based Hamas terrorists and Israel have become common and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frontpagemag.com


Milo and Freedom Center Launch New Campaign Against Campuses
February 1, 2017
Right-wing provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos and the David Horowitz Freedom Center, an ultra-conservative organization that claims to combat the efforts of the “radical left and its Islamist allies to destroy American values,” launched a new campaign against college campuses that offer protection to undocumented students.

Milo is expected to bring public attention to the campaign at an appearance at the University of California, Berkeley, on February 1st as part of his “Dangerous Faggot” tour—a series of speaking engagements at college campuses across the country. His tour has caused tremendous controversy on campuses as he often voices racist, bigoted, misogynistic, and trans-phobic views








						Milo and Freedom Center Launch New Campaign Against Campuses | ADL
					

Milo and Freedom Center Launch New Campaign Against Campuses




					www.adl.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?


----------



## Sixties Fan

No links.  Yawwwwwwnnnnnn


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
Click to expand...

This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


Violence flared again Wednesday night with a wave of apparent revenge attacks. In Bat Yam, a Tel Aviv suburb, a large crowd of ultranationalist Israelis pulled a man from a car who they thought was Arab and beat him until he lay on the ground motionless and bloodied. A hospital said he’s in serious condition without identifying him.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
Click to expand...

He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”

He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.








						Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
					

Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.




					news.un.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


Israel Killing their friends helps hamas


----------



## Sixties Fan

Your posts above are totally laughable 

You post the link of the video before, and try to make it pass for what you copied and pasted without giving the actual link to what you posted.

LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
Click to expand...

When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
Click to expand...

Amnesty also verified 29 text and audio messages from open Telegram channels and WhatsApp, showing how the apps were used by Jewish extremists to recruit armed men and organize attacks on Arab Israelis between May 10 and 21.
The messages included instructions on where and when to gather, which weapons to use and what clothing to wear. One message allegedly read: “Tonight we are not Jews, we are Nazis.”








						Israeli police discriminated against Arabs during wave of riots - Amnesty
					

"The vast majority arrested in the police crackdown following the outbreak of intercommunal violence were Palestinian."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty also verified 29 text and audio messages from open Telegram channels and WhatsApp, showing how the apps were used by Jewish extremists to recruit armed men and organize attacks on Arab Israelis between May 10 and 21.
> The messages included instructions on where and when to gather, which weapons to use and what clothing to wear. One message allegedly read: “Tonight we are not Jews, we are Nazis.”
Click to expand...

NO link.  You really do not want to be found out from your sources, right?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
Click to expand...

The un approved Israel's creation


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The un approved Israel's creation
Click to expand...

The UN then, is not the UN now.  It has been taken over by many anti Israel countries which are always condemning it because they put themselves in a position at the UN to do so.

Look for Neutral actors.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
Click to expand...

The Commissioner-General noted with concern that some “slogans, statements and parodies circulated in the last two days in particular” directly targeting the Director and Senior Deputy Director of UNRWA Operations in Gaza, Matthias Schmale and David de Bold, “are unacceptable and tantamount to threats to the safety and security of UNRWA staff members.”

According to multiple news reports, the protests began following remarks on an Israeli television news channel on 22 May, in which Mr. Schmale reportedly said that he did not dispute the assertion from the Israeli military that airstrikes had been “precise”. Mr. Schmale reportedly apologised and explained that he had been commenting on the ferocity of the Israeli strikes, and noted the “unacceptable and unbearable loss of life on the civilian side








						UNRWA chief calls for ‘clear and unequivocal guarantees’ on staff safety in Hamas-controlled Gaza
					

The head of the UN Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees (UNRWA) has called for “clear and unequivocal guarantees” over the safety and security of staff working to restore critical services in Gaza, following last month’s conflict between Israel and militant group Hamas, which controls...




					news.un.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The un approved Israel's creation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN then, is not the UN now.  It has been taken over by many anti Israel countries which are always condemning it because they put themselves in a position at the UN to do so.
> 
> Look for Neutral actors.
Click to expand...

The USA gives the un a lot of money and their hq


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Commissioner-General noted with concern that some “slogans, statements and parodies circulated in the last two days in particular” directly targeting the Director and Senior Deputy Director of UNRWA Operations in Gaza, Matthias Schmale and David de Bold, “are unacceptable and tantamount to threats to the safety and security of UNRWA staff members.”
> 
> According to multiple news reports, the protests began following remarks on an Israeli television news channel on 22 May, in which Mr. Schmale reportedly said that he did not dispute the assertion from the Israeli military that airstrikes had been “precise”. Mr. Schmale reportedly apologised and explained that he had been commenting on the ferocity of the Israeli strikes, and noted the “unacceptable and unbearable loss of life on the civilian side
Click to expand...

You keep fooling yourself by posting only the content and not the source.

It shows how afraid you may be that your source is nothing more than any of the anti Israel, lets destroy Israel sites, etc out there.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The un approved Israel's creation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN then, is not the UN now.  It has been taken over by many anti Israel countries which are always condemning it because they put themselves in a position at the UN to do so.
> 
> Look for Neutral actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA gives the un a lot of money and their hq
Click to expand...

So what? They have a reason for it, and of course you do not know what that reason is.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...

*The Rabid Arab Rabble*

So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty also verified 29 text and audio messages from open Telegram channels and WhatsApp, showing how the apps were used by Jewish extremists to recruit armed men and organize attacks on Arab Israelis between May 10 and 21.
> The messages included instructions on where and when to gather, which weapons to use and what clothing to wear. One message allegedly read: “Tonight we are not Jews, we are Nazis.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO link.  You really do not want to be found out from your sources, right?
Click to expand...

Jesus Testifies about John
…18For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, ‘He has a demon!’ 19The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, ‘Look at this glutton and drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!’ But wisdom is vindicated by her actions.” 20Then Jesus began to denounce the cities in which most of His miracles had been performed, because they did not repent.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits.
Click to expand...

Out of the closet fascist


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
Click to expand...

You are a member of the jdl?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
Click to expand...

You follow the hate of Meir kahane


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
Click to expand...

Are you a Jewish settler?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty also verified 29 text and audio messages from open Telegram channels and WhatsApp, showing how the apps were used by Jewish extremists to recruit armed men and organize attacks on Arab Israelis between May 10 and 21.
> The messages included instructions on where and when to gather, which weapons to use and what clothing to wear. One message allegedly read: “Tonight we are not Jews, we are Nazis.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO link.  You really do not want to be found out from your sources, right?
Click to expand...

I am a very imperfect prophet


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
Click to expand...

You are afraid to spell out your hate?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.


"The Rabid Arab Rabble

So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
Click to expand...

Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The un approved Israel's creation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN then, is not the UN now.  It has been taken over by many anti Israel countries which are always condemning it because they put themselves in a position at the UN to do so.
> 
> Look for Neutral actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA gives the un a lot of money and their hq
Click to expand...

*A Petting Zoo for Globalist Traitors*

UN-loving Americans consider it to be their Mother Country and take its multicultie viewpoints about their own country being a curse upon the Earth.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The un approved Israel's creation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN then, is not the UN now.  It has been taken over by many anti Israel countries which are always condemning it because they put themselves in a position at the UN to do so.
> 
> Look for Neutral actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA gives the un a lot of money and their hq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? They have a reason for it, and of course you do not know what that reason is.
Click to expand...

So the un will represent the interests of the usa


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The un approved Israel's creation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN then, is not the UN now.  It has been taken over by many anti Israel countries which are always condemning it because they put themselves in a position at the UN to do so.
> 
> Look for Neutral actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA gives the un a lot of money and their hq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A Petting Zoo for Globalist Traitors*
> 
> UN-loving Americans consider it to be their Mother Country and take its multicultie viewpoints about their own country being a curse upon the Earth.
Click to expand...

Qnut


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The un approved Israel's creation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN then, is not the UN now.  It has been taken over by many anti Israel countries which are always condemning it because they put themselves in a position at the UN to do so.
> 
> Look for Neutral actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA gives the un a lot of money and their hq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A Petting Zoo for Globalist Traitors*
> 
> UN-loving Americans consider it to be their Mother Country and take its multicultie viewpoints about their own country being a curse upon the Earth.
Click to expand...










						QAnon | ADL
					






					www.adl.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty also verified 29 text and audio messages from open Telegram channels and WhatsApp, showing how the apps were used by Jewish extremists to recruit armed men and organize attacks on Arab Israelis between May 10 and 21.
> The messages included instructions on where and when to gather, which weapons to use and what clothing to wear. One message allegedly read: “Tonight we are not Jews, we are Nazis.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO link.  You really do not want to be found out from your sources, right?
Click to expand...

Some say I post too many links


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of the closet fascist
Click to expand...

*Palestinkians*

Since you love the Nazislamis so much, why don't you blow up a bus full of Jewish schoolchildren?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a member of the jdl?
Click to expand...

*Suicidal Submission*

I wish I were Jewish.  The working-class ethnics I grew up treated smart kids like freaks.  Among themselves, they wouldn't stick up for one another, always trying to boss others around and mock them, as if keeping score.

 Our Daddies were union members, but not union men.  The adults pushed us into conformity, or into sissy rebellion over meaningless things.  Any group would be well advised to imitate the Jews instead of being jealous of them.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
Click to expand...

*Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others*

You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever.


Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists
Click to expand...

*Israel Is Our Shield*

Using the moral-equivalency lie to cover up your cowardice and treason.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today's antisemitic Jews of IfNotNow and Jewish Voice for Peace have an illustrious antecedent.

From JTA, August 13, 1933:




> Although the fortunes of many have been wiped out, although their professions have been taken away from them, and although they live in a state of rigid suspense and fear of the moment when they will be humiliated, beaten, or imprisoned, a large number of German Jews continue to remain faithful to the fatherland.
> 
> A few of them even support the current anti-Semitic National Socialist administration because of the party’s policies on non-racial questions. They applaud the party’s success in uniting the various divergent parts of Germany. They strongly approve Germany’s demands for restoration of the old empire and the rearmament of the country. And in certain of its aspects they even support the current action of the Nazis against their race.
> 
> Dr. Max Naumann, leader of the Union of National German Jews, (Verband Nationaldeutscher Juden) an organization enrolling seven thousand Jewish citizens of Germany, declared in an interview that Nazi action against Jews was in many ways justified. He further stated that patriotic German Jews did not want the support of foreign [_column cut off_]
> 
> Dr. Naumann scored the Zionists for their retention of Jewish customs and their unquenchable desire to create a Jewish nation. He declared they were intrinsically traitors to the country in which they lived. On this basis he supported Nazi action against the famous scientist, Albert Einstein, because he is a Zionist.
> 
> Eastern Jews, according to Dr. Naumann, came to Germany in great numbers immediately after the World War. During the inflation period and financial crisis of 1920-23 almost 600,000 Eastern Jews took advantage of the situation, bought for a few foreign pennies valuable estates, reconverted or mortgaged them after stabilization, and left the country. He estimates the number of Eastern Jews in Germany now at 50,000.
> 
> Dr. Naumann believes the German government would be quite within its right in confiscating the properties of Eastern Jews who are now living abroad.



Anti-Zionist? Check.
Dividing Jews into "good assimilationist Jews" and "bad proud Jews"? Check. 
Politics above logic and self-preservation? Check.

Sound familiar?

Even in 1935, as members of his group realized that Hitler is not someone to rely on, Naumann held his course - and accused his detractors of being "Zionists."

(full article online)









						IfNotNow, Jewish Voice for Peace, and their spiritual ancestor the Verband Nationaldeutscher Juden
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”

As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.


THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.

(full article online)









						‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
					

A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others*
> 
> You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever.
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israel Is Our Shield*
> 
> Using the moral-equivalency lie to cover up your cowardice and treason.
Click to expand...

"You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever." 
Bigotry


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


You disagree with science and education


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


| OPINION
As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine
Israel continues to deny Palestinians essential care and resources


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com











						Scientific American Retracted Pro-Palestine Article Without Any Factual Errors
					

After right-wing outrage, the esteemed journal removed an opinion piece expressing solidarity with Palestinians under Israeli bombardment.




					theintercept.com
				



The article was a summary of the health crisis taking place in the Gaza Strip as a result of the war, including the role of the conflict in exacerbating the Covid-19 pandemic. The authors categorically condemned the Israeli government for using disproportionate force and expressed support for the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel — a call that evidently triggered the anger of Israel supporters online


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others*
> 
> You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever.
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israel Is Our Shield*
> 
> Using the moral-equivalency lie to cover up your cowardice and treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever."
> Bigotry
Click to expand...


Our enemies treat their own much worse than us.

Do you prefer - *"in war, instead of lying to oneself about innocents and guilty,*
_*you get down to the very level and language of that adversary, *_
*that they either understand or get leveled with mud,
as the foremost and immediate result"*_?_


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


“There are no official guidelines for how to make editorial decisions of this kind, but it’s definitely unusual and not in keeping with standard practice for a publication to withdraw an article that they find no factual errors in, particularly when it’s an opinion piece clearly marked as such,” said Alisa Solomon, a professor at the Columbia School of Journalism


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others*
> 
> You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever.
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israel Is Our Shield*
> 
> Using the moral-equivalency lie to cover up your cowardice and treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever."
> Bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or enemies treat their own much worse than us.
> 
> Do you prefer - *"in war, instead of lying to oneself about innocents and guilty,*
> _*you get down to the very level and language of the adversary that they understand"*_?
Click to expand...

If someone jumps off a bridge, do you follow them, asked your mom


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


“I fact-checked it closely against the links,” a top Scientific American editor wrote later in the chain, amid an extensive discussion of specific fact-checking queries with the author. “I found it generally well-supported by the links, though the way things are framed, in piece and links, is definitely controversial. I expect the pushback will mostly be about toine [sic] and interpretation, not that numbers are wrong and such.”

Solomon said the lack of factual inaccuracy pointed to an editorial problem with the opinions in the piece.

“If the facts are accurate, one can only conclude that it’s the expressed opinion that is being stifled,” said Solomon, an award-winning theater critic. “There’s a long record in American discourse of discussion of Palestine being thwarted and suppressed, whether it’s in art museums, theaters, unconstitutional laws aiming to forbid the promotion of BDS or, in this case, in a scientific magazine.”


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


THOUGH THE Scientific American article was taken down several weeks ago, news coverage of the incident only recently began to mount, especially in conservative media. In addition to the New York Post’s reporting on June 26, which linked to personal details about each of the authors on the piece, Fox News published a short story about the incident two days later. The story has also been covered in right-leaning pro-Israel outlets, like Algemeiner and the Jerusalem Post, whose coverage has effectively treated the retraction as a victory lap.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


The authors of the retracted Scientific American article, all of whom are medical professionals in the United States, have been inundated with hateful emails denouncing them as antisemitic and supporters of terrorists. These email writers have also frequently copied the health care workers’ employers or colleagues, in an apparent effort to have them fired.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


“I think it’s really sad, that any criticism of Israel, especially from health care workers calling out health care disparity and destruction, would be considered antisemitic and that people would lob that accusation at us,” Akhter said. “I knew that this happened in other forms of media, but it was hard to imagine it taking place in a medical and scientific journal. It’s really unfortunate when you can’t even speak to the truth as health care personnel on this subject without being silenced


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Jewish fascists


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others*
> 
> You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever.
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israel Is Our Shield*
> 
> Using the moral-equivalency lie to cover up your cowardice and treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever."
> Bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or enemies treat their own much worse than us.
> 
> Do you prefer - *"in war, instead of lying to oneself about innocents and guilty,*
> _*you get down to the very level and language of the adversary that they understand"*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone jumps off a bridge, do you follow them, asked your mom
Click to expand...


I don't jump bridges,
but if my enemies ask that,
threatening to blow the very bridge,

then why not help them, and the sane people,
clear that traffic jam, and fix that bridge?


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
Click to expand...


Space laser fascists!

Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com











						WHO raises 'concerns' about Mideast vaccine inequity
					

JERUSALEM (AP) — The World Health Organization has raised "concerns" about the unequal distribution of coronavirus vaccines in Israel, which has given shots to more than 20% of its population, and the occupied territories, where Palestinians have yet to receive any, an official said Monday.




					apnews.com


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
Click to expand...

All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Health equity issues
According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.

Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.

Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.

Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”

He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.

But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably








						Why have the COVID-19 vaccinations in Israel made the headlines?
					

In this Special Feature, we look at why the COVID-19 vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and what the country’s data have revealed.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
Click to expand...

Billions?


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
Click to expand...

I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.


Your subject title is accusatory and expresses bias......so for you to ask for civility is hypocritical.  Let's see if you use the same criteria for those who agree with you as well as for those who don't.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
Click to expand...










						Scientific American Retracted Pro-Palestine Article Without Any Factual Errors
					

After right-wing outrage, the esteemed journal removed an opinion piece expressing solidarity with Palestinians under Israeli bombardment.




					theintercept.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
Click to expand...

No link provided


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
Click to expand...

The authors of the retracted Scientific American article, all of whom are medical professionals in the United States, have been inundated with hateful emails denouncing them as antisemitic and supporters of terrorists. These email writers have also frequently copied the health care workers’ employers or colleagues, in an apparent effort to have them fired.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

I find this rather interesting:









						Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
					

After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.




					www.peoplesworld.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
Click to expand...










						The Jewish Defense League | ADL
					

The Jewish Defense League was established to protect Jews by whatever means necessary. Find out more about JDL’s key principle versus “dire peril.”




					www.adl.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
Click to expand...




			GOP Congresswoman Blamed Wildfires on Secret Jewish Space Laser


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Today's antisemitic Jews of IfNotNow and Jewish Voice for Peace have an illustrious antecedent.
> 
> From JTA, August 13, 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the fortunes of many have been wiped out, although their professions have been taken away from them, and although they live in a state of rigid suspense and fear of the moment when they will be humiliated, beaten, or imprisoned, a large number of German Jews continue to remain faithful to the fatherland.
> 
> A few of them even support the current anti-Semitic National Socialist administration because of the party’s policies on non-racial questions. They applaud the party’s success in uniting the various divergent parts of Germany. They strongly approve Germany’s demands for restoration of the old empire and the rearmament of the country. And in certain of its aspects they even support the current action of the Nazis against their race.
> 
> Dr. Max Naumann, leader of the Union of National German Jews, (Verband Nationaldeutscher Juden) an organization enrolling seven thousand Jewish citizens of Germany, declared in an interview that Nazi action against Jews was in many ways justified. He further stated that patriotic German Jews did not want the support of foreign [_column cut off_]
> 
> Dr. Naumann scored the Zionists for their retention of Jewish customs and their unquenchable desire to create a Jewish nation. He declared they were intrinsically traitors to the country in which they lived. On this basis he supported Nazi action against the famous scientist, Albert Einstein, because he is a Zionist.
> 
> Eastern Jews, according to Dr. Naumann, came to Germany in great numbers immediately after the World War. During the inflation period and financial crisis of 1920-23 almost 600,000 Eastern Jews took advantage of the situation, bought for a few foreign pennies valuable estates, reconverted or mortgaged them after stabilization, and left the country. He estimates the number of Eastern Jews in Germany now at 50,000.
> 
> Dr. Naumann believes the German government would be quite within its right in confiscating the properties of Eastern Jews who are now living abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionist? Check.
> Dividing Jews into "good assimilationist Jews" and "bad proud Jews"? Check.
> Politics above logic and self-preservation? Check.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Even in 1935, as members of his group realized that Hitler is not someone to rely on, Naumann held his course - and accused his detractors of being "Zionists."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IfNotNow, Jewish Voice for Peace, and their spiritual ancestor the Verband Nationaldeutscher Juden
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

I'm trying to save Israel from itself


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
Click to expand...










						Scientific American Retracted Pro-Palestine Article Without Any Factual Errors
					

After right-wing outrage, the esteemed journal removed an opinion piece expressing solidarity with Palestinians under Israeli bombardment.




					theintercept.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others*
> 
> You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever.
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israel Is Our Shield*
> 
> Using the moral-equivalency lie to cover up your cowardice and treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever."
> Bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or enemies treat their own much worse than us.
> 
> Do you prefer - *"in war, instead of lying to oneself about innocents and guilty,*
> _*you get down to the very level and language of the adversary that they understand"*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone jumps off a bridge, do you follow them, asked your mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't jump bridges,
> but if my enemies ask that,
> threatening to blow the very bridge,
> 
> then why not help them, and the sane people,
> clear that traffic jam, and fix that bridge?
Click to expand...










						Kach, Kahane Chai (Israel, extremists)
					

This publication is now archived.IntroductionKach is a hard-line Israeli militant group that advocates for the expulsion of Arabs from the biblical lands of Israel. The U.S. State Department listed i…




					www.cfr.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
Click to expand...






__





						USA TODAY
					






					www.usatoday.com
				



How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
Click to expand...

Consider first the case of an Israeli named Ami Popper. In May 1990, two years after the original publication of this book, Popper put on his army uniform and asked men waiting at a bus stop in a southern Israeli town for their identity cards. After confirming they were Arabs he lined them up and opened fire, killing seven. Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir immediately declared that the killings had no political significance, but were instead the act of a "deranged individual." Popper, however, was found sane and fit to stand trial. He is now serving a long prison sentence for murder and recently married the adopted daughter of Rabbi Meir Kahane's son, Benjamin Kahane, leader of the Kahane Chai (Kahane Lives) movement. Popper's sentence is the subject of regular appeals by settlers and other Jewish fundamentalists who demand his release as a "political prisoner."

Approximately six years later, on February 28, 1994, Dr. Baruch Goldstein woke up early in Kiryat Arba, an Israeli settlement on the West Bank near the ancient Jewish town and contemporary Palestinian Arab city of Hebron. Goldstein was an American Jewish immigrant to Israel also affiliated to Meir Kahane's organization. The previous day he had meticulously updated his patients' files and composed a farewell note to his coworkers thanking them for the opportunity to work with them toward the fulfillment of the "complete redemption." He donned his army uniform, picked up his assault rifle and several clips of ammunition, and went to the Tomb of the Patriarchs in the center of Hebron, where Abraham (Ibrahim to Muslims) is believed buried.

With a marksman's headset protecting his ears Goldstein brushed aside the unarmed Arab guard and entered the portion of the site reserved as a mosque. The room was packed with Muslims reciting their prayers for the holy month of Ramadan. Goldstein pointed his gun and began killing the kneeling men and boys. When his gun jammed he was beaten to death by desperate survivors, but not before he had shot twenty-nine people to death, wounded dozens more, and unleashed a torrent of violence that seriously jeopardized the budding peace process.


			For The Land and The Lord: Preface
		

"We feel that [Baruch] Goldstein took a preventative measure against yet another Arab attack on Jews. We understand his motivation, his grief and his actions. And we are not ashamed to say that Goldstein was a charter member of the Jewish Defense League








						The Jewish Defense League | ADL
					

The Jewish Defense League was established to protect Jews by whatever means necessary. Find out more about JDL’s key principle versus “dire peril.”




					www.adl.org


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No link provided
Click to expand...

The fact that you need to be spoon fed a link shows how mentally ill you are.
Google US aid to Palestinians.


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
Click to expand...

Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No link provided
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you need to be spoon fed a link shows how mentally ill you are.
> Google US aid to Palestinians.
Click to expand...

I am not responsible for backing up your assertions


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
Click to expand...

It's called welfare


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
Click to expand...

For your education:

*U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*



			https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf


----------



## rylah

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider first the case of an Israeli named Ami Popper. In May 1990, two years after the original publication of this book, Popper put on his army uniform and asked men waiting at a bus stop in a southern Israeli town for their identity cards. After confirming they were Arabs he lined them up and opened fire, killing seven. Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir immediately declared that the killings had no political significance, but were instead the act of a "deranged individual." Popper, however, was found sane and fit to stand trial. He is now serving a long prison sentence for murder and recently married the adopted daughter of Rabbi Meir Kahane's son, Benjamin Kahane, leader of the Kahane Chai (Kahane Lives) movement. Popper's sentence is the subject of regular appeals by settlers and other Jewish fundamentalists who demand his release as a "political prisoner."
> 
> Approximately six years later, on February 28, 1994, Dr. Baruch Goldstein woke up early in Kiryat Arba, an Israeli settlement on the West Bank near the ancient Jewish town and contemporary Palestinian Arab city of Hebron. Goldstein was an American Jewish immigrant to Israel also affiliated to Meir Kahane's organization. The previous day he had meticulously updated his patients' files and composed a farewell note to his coworkers thanking them for the opportunity to work with them toward the fulfillment of the "complete redemption." He donned his army uniform, picked up his assault rifle and several clips of ammunition, and went to the Tomb of the Patriarchs in the center of Hebron, where Abraham (Ibrahim to Muslims) is believed buried.
> 
> With a marksman's headset protecting his ears Goldstein brushed aside the unarmed Arab guard and entered the portion of the site reserved as a mosque. The room was packed with Muslims reciting their prayers for the holy month of Ramadan. Goldstein pointed his gun and began killing the kneeling men and boys. When his gun jammed he was beaten to death by desperate survivors, but not before he had shot twenty-nine people to death, wounded dozens more, and unleashed a torrent of violence that seriously jeopardized the budding peace process.
> 
> 
> For The Land and The Lord: Preface
> 
> 
> "We feel that [Baruch] Goldstein took a preventative measure against yet another Arab attack on Jews. We understand his motivation, his grief and his actions. And we are not ashamed to say that Goldstein was a charter member of the Jewish Defense League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish Defense League | ADL
> 
> 
> The Jewish Defense League was established to protect Jews by whatever means necessary. Find out more about JDL’s key principle versus “dire peril.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
Click to expand...


Great!

Let's see if instead of random copy-paste,
you can actually string any original thought,
and try explain - what were they wrong about?


----------



## Indeependent

TheDefiantOne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
Click to expand...

I agree.
I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.


----------



## Indeependent

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called welfare
Click to expand...

See post 89.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> Today's antisemitic Jews of IfNotNow and Jewish Voice for Peace have an illustrious antecedent.
> 
> From JTA, August 13, 1933:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the fortunes of many have been wiped out, although their professions have been taken away from them, and although they live in a state of rigid suspense and fear of the moment when they will be humiliated, beaten, or imprisoned, a large number of German Jews continue to remain faithful to the fatherland.
> 
> A few of them even support the current anti-Semitic National Socialist administration because of the party’s policies on non-racial questions. They applaud the party’s success in uniting the various divergent parts of Germany. They strongly approve Germany’s demands for restoration of the old empire and the rearmament of the country. And in certain of its aspects they even support the current action of the Nazis against their race.
> 
> Dr. Max Naumann, leader of the Union of National German Jews, (Verband Nationaldeutscher Juden) an organization enrolling seven thousand Jewish citizens of Germany, declared in an interview that Nazi action against Jews was in many ways justified. He further stated that patriotic German Jews did not want the support of foreign [_column cut off_]
> 
> Dr. Naumann scored the Zionists for their retention of Jewish customs and their unquenchable desire to create a Jewish nation. He declared they were intrinsically traitors to the country in which they lived. On this basis he supported Nazi action against the famous scientist, Albert Einstein, because he is a Zionist.
> 
> Eastern Jews, according to Dr. Naumann, came to Germany in great numbers immediately after the World War. During the inflation period and financial crisis of 1920-23 almost 600,000 Eastern Jews took advantage of the situation, bought for a few foreign pennies valuable estates, reconverted or mortgaged them after stabilization, and left the country. He estimates the number of Eastern Jews in Germany now at 50,000.
> 
> Dr. Naumann believes the German government would be quite within its right in confiscating the properties of Eastern Jews who are now living abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionist? Check.
> Dividing Jews into "good assimilationist Jews" and "bad proud Jews"? Check.
> Politics above logic and self-preservation? Check.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Even in 1935, as members of his group realized that Hitler is not someone to rely on, Naumann held his course - and accused his detractors of being "Zionists."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IfNotNow, Jewish Voice for Peace, and their spiritual ancestor the Verband Nationaldeutscher Juden
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

*Sulzberger and Schicklgruber*

The Jewish Voice for Peace sounds a lot like the self-hating Jews at the _New York Times._


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Rabid Arab Rabble*
> 
> So what?  Some genos need to be cided.  The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless thrill-killing bandits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others*
> 
> You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever.
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Rabid Arab Rabble
> 
> So what? Some genos need to be cided. The Paleonasties are are an unfit species of useless and vicious bandits"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hamas is following the example of Jewish terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Israel Is Our Shield*
> 
> Using the moral-equivalency lie to cover up your cowardice and treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You don't have the guts to fight back against subhuman, unevolved Arabs in the only way that will end their terror forever."
> Bigotry
Click to expand...

*All Masochists Are Also Sadists and Love Them Some Jew-Killing*

I'd rather be a Big Ot than a little snot.  Grow up, instead of taking an ignorant and childish view of the world as it is.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
Click to expand...

*Serum for Serial Killers*

The Whirled Health Organization (Who?) should find out a way to turn vaccines into suicide bombs and the Paleonasties will buy all they can get.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

TheDefiantOne said:


> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org


*Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*

The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.


----------



## Sixties Fan

People like to say there will be no peace until "occupation" ends. This is of course nonsense, since there wasn't peace before "occupation."

I noted yesterday a 1929 conference where Arab leaders said there would be no peace until the Balfour Declaration was rescinded.

Yet even that wouldn't go back enough in history to make the Palestinian Arabs happy.

In his opening speech to the "Refuting Israel's Narrative" conference I've been reporting on this week, Palestinian prime minister Mohamed Shtayyeh said something notable.

Shtayyeh said, "The colonization of Palestine did not begin with the Zionist movement, but 15 years before its establishment, as the first colony to be established was Petah Tikva, in 1882."

The land for Petah Tikva was purchased by religious Jews from two Jaffa landowners in 1878. The Ottomans allowed the purchase because the land was considered to be low quality. After initial setbacks and a malaria outbreak, the Jews drained the swamps and managed to build up the land, first as a farm and then as a city.

Even in its earliest days, Petah Tikva was attacked by Arabs. It didn't matter that the land was purchased legally or that it was uninhabitable before the Jews came. 

The supposedly moderate Palestinian prime minister reminds us that the Palestinian problem isn't with "occupation" or "colonialism" or "ethnic cleansing" or the other lies they tell the West. Even blaming the Balfour Declaration is false.

Their problem is with Jews.

(full article online)









						Palestinian PM says the original sin is Jews in Petah Tikva, 1882
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

But over in Gaza, Hamas' reaction to the bombing is completely different.

Instead of magnifying it into a crime against humanity, Hamas shrugged it off as a mere symbolic gesture.




> Hamas spokesman Fawzi Barhoum described the occupation's bombing of a resistance site at dawn as just for show.
> 
> Barhoum said in a statement: "The bombing of one of the resistance sites in Gaza by the Israeli occupation is nothing but a showy reaction to placate its settlers and cover up its escalating crises."



Unlike Werleman, Hamas admits that the target was a Hamas site. Unlike Werleman, Hamas says that the bombing is not a big deal at all.

Major war crime or meaningless fireworks? It all depends on what kind of propaganda you want to spread.

(full article online)









						The messages are completely different depending on the audience
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is enormous pressure, also in the European Parliament, to label products because a lot of my colleagues consider the settlements illegal. They think the rule should be that products coming from regions with an illegal status couldn’t have normal access to the European market."

Advocate for Israel​My Lord, the court will hear evidence that the real estate given the name, ‘Occupied Palestinian Territory’ (OPT) is not real. There are two hard reasons for that:

(1) War records turn up nothing to support the name.

(2) Law and statutes turn up nothing to support it.

Evidence will be led that OPT reflects a political policy or aspiration. There really is no Palestinian territory to be occupied.

Evidence will be led that the move to debar Israeli products made in the ‘OPT’ has everything to do with lobby groups and politics but nothing to do with informing and protecting the customer. To the contrary, the label would trick unwary customers. It would also cast suspicion on any product labelled thus, and be used as a backdoor trade boycott of Israel.




(full article online)









						The Case against 'Occupied Palestinian Territory'
					






					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

TheDefiantOne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
Click to expand...

Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. 
Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant 
assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic 
goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating 
from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or 
noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to 
Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.


			https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf


----------



## Sixties Fan

It may be mentioned here that, thousands of Pakistani nationals have joined Palestinian terrorist groups such as Hamas and Islamic Jihad and fought against Israel. Every year, at least one thousand Pakistanis are traveling to Gaza and other parts of the West Bank and joining Hamas and Islamic Jihad.

(full article online)









						Hamas looks for expanding globally
					

From the blog of Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
Click to expand...

$10 billion? Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
Click to expand...

[From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]

Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.


Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.

(full article online)









						Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
					

In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...




					ips-dc.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

rylah said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fascists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Space laser fascists!
> 
> Thanks for proving you have no actual argument,
> indeed the headline said it would be too smart for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider first the case of an Israeli named Ami Popper. In May 1990, two years after the original publication of this book, Popper put on his army uniform and asked men waiting at a bus stop in a southern Israeli town for their identity cards. After confirming they were Arabs he lined them up and opened fire, killing seven. Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir immediately declared that the killings had no political significance, but were instead the act of a "deranged individual." Popper, however, was found sane and fit to stand trial. He is now serving a long prison sentence for murder and recently married the adopted daughter of Rabbi Meir Kahane's son, Benjamin Kahane, leader of the Kahane Chai (Kahane Lives) movement. Popper's sentence is the subject of regular appeals by settlers and other Jewish fundamentalists who demand his release as a "political prisoner."
> 
> Approximately six years later, on February 28, 1994, Dr. Baruch Goldstein woke up early in Kiryat Arba, an Israeli settlement on the West Bank near the ancient Jewish town and contemporary Palestinian Arab city of Hebron. Goldstein was an American Jewish immigrant to Israel also affiliated to Meir Kahane's organization. The previous day he had meticulously updated his patients' files and composed a farewell note to his coworkers thanking them for the opportunity to work with them toward the fulfillment of the "complete redemption." He donned his army uniform, picked up his assault rifle and several clips of ammunition, and went to the Tomb of the Patriarchs in the center of Hebron, where Abraham (Ibrahim to Muslims) is believed buried.
> 
> With a marksman's headset protecting his ears Goldstein brushed aside the unarmed Arab guard and entered the portion of the site reserved as a mosque. The room was packed with Muslims reciting their prayers for the holy month of Ramadan. Goldstein pointed his gun and began killing the kneeling men and boys. When his gun jammed he was beaten to death by desperate survivors, but not before he had shot twenty-nine people to death, wounded dozens more, and unleashed a torrent of violence that seriously jeopardized the budding peace process.
> 
> 
> For The Land and The Lord: Preface
> 
> 
> "We feel that [Baruch] Goldstein took a preventative measure against yet another Arab attack on Jews. We understand his motivation, his grief and his actions. And we are not ashamed to say that Goldstein was a charter member of the Jewish Defense League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish Defense League | ADL
> 
> 
> The Jewish Defense League was established to protect Jews by whatever means necessary. Find out more about JDL’s key principle versus “dire peril.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> Let's see if instead of random copy-paste,
> you can actually string any original thought,
> and try explain - what were they wrong about?
Click to expand...

The Jewish terrorists?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
Click to expand...

"Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
Outraged over the bold attack, Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert authorized a large-scale military retaliation against Hizbullah.  The unprovoked raid provided Olmert with an opportunity to deal a major blow to a longtime Israeli adversary.  Through military action, the Olmert government sought to destroy Hizbullah’s military capabilities and convince the Lebanese government and people to disarm the organization and abandon their support for it.  Israeli military planners initially believed that they could quickly achieve Olmert’s stated objectives through an air and sea campaign, backed by limited ground forces.  Yet, as the 2006 Lebanon War unfolded over 34 days, Israel’s plans for a quick and decisive victory fell apart

It may be mentioned here that, thousands of Pakistani nationals have joined Palestinian terrorist groups such as Hamas and Islamic Jihad and fought against Israel. Every year, at least one thousand Pakistanis are traveling to Gaza and other parts of the West Bank and joining Hamas and Islamic Jihad.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
Click to expand...

A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”

Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
(Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)


The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
Click to expand...

Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?


----------



## Hollie

Some Israeli delivered BAT (Behavior Adjustment Therapy), to the Islamic terrorists in Gaza'istan. 

I often think that the Israelis make a mistake by not responding to Islamic terrorist attacks with extra doses of disproportionate force as a way to make a statement. 













						Israeli army bombs Hamas site after balloons start fires
					

The Israeli army said its warplanes struck a Hamas manufacturing site in the Gaza Strip.




					www.al-monitor.com
				




Israeli army bombs Hamas site after balloons start fires​The Israeli army said its warplanes struck a Hamas manufacturing site in the Gaza Strip.





A masked Palestinian supporter of the Al-Nasir Salah Al-Din Brigades prepares incendiary balloons to launch across the border fence east of Gaza city toward Israel, on June 16, 2021. - Fatima Shbair/Getty Images

July 2, 2021
The Israeli army said its fighter jets bombed Hamas targets in the Gaza Strip early Friday in retaliation for balloon attacks launched from the Palestinian territory, casting further doubt on a recent cease-fire between the two sides.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
Click to expand...

You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.

The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/





Sixties Fan said:


> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/


Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/


The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
Click to expand...

"The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
Do you agree with this fascist?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?
Click to expand...



*al Nasser* – used by Popular Resistance Committees and left-wing militant organizations[2]
_al Nasser-3_
_al Nasser-4_

*al Quds* – a homemade rocket used by Islamic Jihad[2]
_Al Quds 101_
_Al Quds 102_

*Arafat* used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah, launched from the West Bank[2][3]
_Arafat 1_
_Arafat 2_

*Aqsa-3* – used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah[2]
*Bahaa* – developed by Al Aksa Martyrs Brigade, named after Saed Bahaa, launched from West Bank[3]
*Cenin* – a rocket used by Fatah[2]
*Fajr-5* – an Iranian artillery rocket first developed in the 1990s[4]
*M-75* – Gazan produced Fajr-5 rocket,[5] used in attacks on Tel Aviv, Israel's most populated city. Hamas has produced the M-75 rockets in local workshops using the drawings and documentation supplied by Iran. The location of the workshops is unknown, though Hamas has displayed their production on Gaza television stations.[6][7]
*Jenin-1* – used by Fatah
*Kafah* – used by Fatah
*Katushya* – a Soviet Grad rocket,[8] first used in 2006 in a strike that killed two Israeli Bedouin Arabs; at the time the Katushya's range exceeded the Qassam.[9] Soviet designation for the rocket originally was M-21-OF, later changed to 9M22.
*KN-103* – rocket referenced in threat by Fatah,[10] use and existence unknown
*M-302* (_M302_), Palestinian designation *R160* (*R-160*) – a Chinese designed, Syrian made rocket, used in attacks on cities near Jerusalem[11][12][13] and Haifa[1]










						Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
Click to expand...

Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
Click to expand...

You get that quote from Palestinian, etc sources.  Share it with us.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/





Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
Click to expand...

No I don't








						Venezuela hyperinflation hits 10 million percent. 'Shock therapy' may be only chance to undo the economic damage
					

A coup taking down Venezuelan president Nicolas Maduro would be only the first step in any attempt to get the South American economy back on track. Economic shock therapy will be required to reverse the chaos of a state-run system that wasted its oil riches.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...

Have there been any rockets fired from the west bank?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get that quote from Palestinian, etc sources.  Share it with us.
Click to expand...

Do you agree with it?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
Click to expand...

Never mind....I found it:

What brutal actions by many Arabs in Gaza and West Bank from 1920 till today, massacres, rapes, dismemberement,  would not be considered predatory, even against their own people?  

And it is not as if Islamic history is not full of that kind of behavior towards Jews, Christians, Muslims, especially Muslim women.

What would you call that kind of behavior from your point of view ?   The best Civilization has ever come to, or will come to?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get that quote from Palestinian, etc sources.  Share it with us.
Click to expand...

Post in thread 'All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2' All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have there been any rockets fired from the west bank?
Click to expand...

I gave you 


Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get that quote from Palestinian, etc sources.  Share it with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you agree with it?
Click to expand...

You like to play gotcha.  You are a fan of anyone who will punish the Jews for not following Jesus.

In your mind, the Muslims are your heroes because they are doing exactly what Christianity has been doing for 3 centuries longer than Islam.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind....I found it:
> 
> What brutal actions by many Arabs in Gaza and West Bank from 1920 till today, massacres, rapes, dismemberement,  would not be considered predatory, even against their own people?
> 
> And it is not as if Islamic history is not full of that kind of behavior towards Jews, Christians, Muslims, especially Muslim women.
> 
> What would you call that kind of behavior from your point of view ?   The best Civilization has ever come to, or will come to?
Click to expand...

Christians are the number one killers on the planet


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have there been any rockets fired from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get that quote from Palestinian, etc sources.  Share it with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you agree with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You like to play gotcha.  You are a fan of anyone who will punish the Jews for not following Jesus.
> 
> In your mind, the Muslims are your heroes because they are doing exactly what Christianity has been doing for 3 centuries longer than Islam.
Click to expand...

All muslims?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have there been any rockets fired from the west bank?
Click to expand...




Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have there been any rockets fired from the west bank?
Click to expand...

Post #112


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *al Nasser* – used by Popular Resistance Committees and left-wing militant organizations[2]
> _al Nasser-3_
> _al Nasser-4_
> 
> *al Quds* – a homemade rocket used by Islamic Jihad[2]
> _Al Quds 101_
> _Al Quds 102_
> 
> *Arafat* used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah, launched from the West Bank[2][3]
> _Arafat 1_
> _Arafat 2_
> 
> *Aqsa-3* – used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah[2]
> *Bahaa* – developed by Al Aksa Martyrs Brigade, named after Saed Bahaa, launched from West Bank[3]
> *Cenin* – a rocket used by Fatah[2]
> *Fajr-5* – an Iranian artillery rocket first developed in the 1990s[4]
> *M-75* – Gazan produced Fajr-5 rocket,[5] used in attacks on Tel Aviv, Israel's most populated city. Hamas has produced the M-75 rockets in local workshops using the drawings and documentation supplied by Iran. The location of the workshops is unknown, though Hamas has displayed their production on Gaza television stations.[6][7]
> *Jenin-1* – used by Fatah
> *Kafah* – used by Fatah
> *Katushya* – a Soviet Grad rocket,[8] first used in 2006 in a strike that killed two Israeli Bedouin Arabs; at the time the Katushya's range exceeded the Qassam.[9] Soviet designation for the rocket originally was M-21-OF, later changed to 9M22.
> *KN-103* – rocket referenced in threat by Fatah,[10] use and existence unknown
> *M-302* (_M302_), Palestinian designation *R160* (*R-160*) – a Chinese designed, Syrian made rocket, used in attacks on cities near Jerusalem[11][12][13] and Haifa[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...










						Israel using a variety of weapons in Gaza assault
					

Israel has used cancer-inducing bombs like white phosphorous and DIME bombs several times in Gaza. In need of defending themselves, Gazans have developed...




					www.dailysabah.com
				



2014


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *al Nasser* – used by Popular Resistance Committees and left-wing militant organizations[2]
> _al Nasser-3_
> _al Nasser-4_
> 
> *al Quds* – a homemade rocket used by Islamic Jihad[2]
> _Al Quds 101_
> _Al Quds 102_
> 
> *Arafat* used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah, launched from the West Bank[2][3]
> _Arafat 1_
> _Arafat 2_
> 
> *Aqsa-3* – used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah[2]
> *Bahaa* – developed by Al Aksa Martyrs Brigade, named after Saed Bahaa, launched from West Bank[3]
> *Cenin* – a rocket used by Fatah[2]
> *Fajr-5* – an Iranian artillery rocket first developed in the 1990s[4]
> *M-75* – Gazan produced Fajr-5 rocket,[5] used in attacks on Tel Aviv, Israel's most populated city. Hamas has produced the M-75 rockets in local workshops using the drawings and documentation supplied by Iran. The location of the workshops is unknown, though Hamas has displayed their production on Gaza television stations.[6][7]
> *Jenin-1* – used by Fatah
> *Kafah* – used by Fatah
> *Katushya* – a Soviet Grad rocket,[8] first used in 2006 in a strike that killed two Israeli Bedouin Arabs; at the time the Katushya's range exceeded the Qassam.[9] Soviet designation for the rocket originally was M-21-OF, later changed to 9M22.
> *KN-103* – rocket referenced in threat by Fatah,[10] use and existence unknown
> *M-302* (_M302_), Palestinian designation *R160* (*R-160*) – a Chinese designed, Syrian made rocket, used in attacks on cities near Jerusalem[11][12][13] and Haifa[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel using a variety of weapons in Gaza assault
> 
> 
> Israel has used cancer-inducing bombs like white phosphorous and DIME bombs several times in Gaza. In need of defending themselves, Gazans have developed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
Click to expand...

If this Turkish newspaper, which is not pro Israel at all, says so, then what they wrote must be true.  

Just look at who runs it:

Daily Sabah (lit. "Daily Morning") is a Turkish pro-government daily, published in Turkey. Available in English, Arabic, and owned by Turkuvaz Media Group, Daily Sabah published its first issue on 24 February 2014. The editor-in-chief is Ibrahim Altay. Daily Sabah has been frequently called a propaganda outlet for the Turkish government and the ruling Justice and Development Party





__





						Daily Sabah - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...

These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year





						USA TODAY
					






					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *al Nasser* – used by Popular Resistance Committees and left-wing militant organizations[2]
> _al Nasser-3_
> _al Nasser-4_
> 
> *al Quds* – a homemade rocket used by Islamic Jihad[2]
> _Al Quds 101_
> _Al Quds 102_
> 
> *Arafat* used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah, launched from the West Bank[2][3]
> _Arafat 1_
> _Arafat 2_
> 
> *Aqsa-3* – used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah[2]
> *Bahaa* – developed by Al Aksa Martyrs Brigade, named after Saed Bahaa, launched from West Bank[3]
> *Cenin* – a rocket used by Fatah[2]
> *Fajr-5* – an Iranian artillery rocket first developed in the 1990s[4]
> *M-75* – Gazan produced Fajr-5 rocket,[5] used in attacks on Tel Aviv, Israel's most populated city. Hamas has produced the M-75 rockets in local workshops using the drawings and documentation supplied by Iran. The location of the workshops is unknown, though Hamas has displayed their production on Gaza television stations.[6][7]
> *Jenin-1* – used by Fatah
> *Kafah* – used by Fatah
> *Katushya* – a Soviet Grad rocket,[8] first used in 2006 in a strike that killed two Israeli Bedouin Arabs; at the time the Katushya's range exceeded the Qassam.[9] Soviet designation for the rocket originally was M-21-OF, later changed to 9M22.
> *KN-103* – rocket referenced in threat by Fatah,[10] use and existence unknown
> *M-302* (_M302_), Palestinian designation *R160* (*R-160*) – a Chinese designed, Syrian made rocket, used in attacks on cities near Jerusalem[11][12][13] and Haifa[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel using a variety of weapons in Gaza assault
> 
> 
> Israel has used cancer-inducing bombs like white phosphorous and DIME bombs several times in Gaza. In need of defending themselves, Gazans have developed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this Turkish newspaper, which is not pro Israel at all, says so, then what they wrote must be true.
> 
> Just look at who runs it:
> 
> Daily Sabah (lit. "Daily Morning") is a Turkish pro-government daily, published in Turkey. Available in English, Arabic, and owned by Turkuvaz Media Group, Daily Sabah published its first issue on 24 February 2014. The editor-in-chief is Ibrahim Altay. Daily Sabah has been frequently called a propaganda outlet for the Turkish government and the ruling Justice and Development Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sabah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

So you trust the Muslim media


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *al Nasser* – used by Popular Resistance Committees and left-wing militant organizations[2]
> _al Nasser-3_
> _al Nasser-4_
> 
> *al Quds* – a homemade rocket used by Islamic Jihad[2]
> _Al Quds 101_
> _Al Quds 102_
> 
> *Arafat* used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah, launched from the West Bank[2][3]
> _Arafat 1_
> _Arafat 2_
> 
> *Aqsa-3* – used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah[2]
> *Bahaa* – developed by Al Aksa Martyrs Brigade, named after Saed Bahaa, launched from West Bank[3]
> *Cenin* – a rocket used by Fatah[2]
> *Fajr-5* – an Iranian artillery rocket first developed in the 1990s[4]
> *M-75* – Gazan produced Fajr-5 rocket,[5] used in attacks on Tel Aviv, Israel's most populated city. Hamas has produced the M-75 rockets in local workshops using the drawings and documentation supplied by Iran. The location of the workshops is unknown, though Hamas has displayed their production on Gaza television stations.[6][7]
> *Jenin-1* – used by Fatah
> *Kafah* – used by Fatah
> *Katushya* – a Soviet Grad rocket,[8] first used in 2006 in a strike that killed two Israeli Bedouin Arabs; at the time the Katushya's range exceeded the Qassam.[9] Soviet designation for the rocket originally was M-21-OF, later changed to 9M22.
> *KN-103* – rocket referenced in threat by Fatah,[10] use and existence unknown
> *M-302* (_M302_), Palestinian designation *R160* (*R-160*) – a Chinese designed, Syrian made rocket, used in attacks on cities near Jerusalem[11][12][13] and Haifa[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel using a variety of weapons in Gaza assault
> 
> 
> Israel has used cancer-inducing bombs like white phosphorous and DIME bombs several times in Gaza. In need of defending themselves, Gazans have developed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this Turkish newspaper, which is not pro Israel at all, says so, then what they wrote must be true.
> 
> Just look at who runs it:
> 
> Daily Sabah (lit. "Daily Morning") is a Turkish pro-government daily, published in Turkey. Available in English, Arabic, and owned by Turkuvaz Media Group, Daily Sabah published its first issue on 24 February 2014. The editor-in-chief is Ibrahim Altay. Daily Sabah has been frequently called a propaganda outlet for the Turkish government and the ruling Justice and Development Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sabah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

The Turkish article does not appear to answer my question. It may just be macho bragging


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *al Nasser* – used by Popular Resistance Committees and left-wing militant organizations[2]
> _al Nasser-3_
> _al Nasser-4_
> 
> *al Quds* – a homemade rocket used by Islamic Jihad[2]
> _Al Quds 101_
> _Al Quds 102_
> 
> *Arafat* used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah, launched from the West Bank[2][3]
> _Arafat 1_
> _Arafat 2_
> 
> *Aqsa-3* – used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah[2]
> *Bahaa* – developed by Al Aksa Martyrs Brigade, named after Saed Bahaa, launched from West Bank[3]
> *Cenin* – a rocket used by Fatah[2]
> *Fajr-5* – an Iranian artillery rocket first developed in the 1990s[4]
> *M-75* – Gazan produced Fajr-5 rocket,[5] used in attacks on Tel Aviv, Israel's most populated city. Hamas has produced the M-75 rockets in local workshops using the drawings and documentation supplied by Iran. The location of the workshops is unknown, though Hamas has displayed their production on Gaza television stations.[6][7]
> *Jenin-1* – used by Fatah
> *Kafah* – used by Fatah
> *Katushya* – a Soviet Grad rocket,[8] first used in 2006 in a strike that killed two Israeli Bedouin Arabs; at the time the Katushya's range exceeded the Qassam.[9] Soviet designation for the rocket originally was M-21-OF, later changed to 9M22.
> *KN-103* – rocket referenced in threat by Fatah,[10] use and existence unknown
> *M-302* (_M302_), Palestinian designation *R160* (*R-160*) – a Chinese designed, Syrian made rocket, used in attacks on cities near Jerusalem[11][12][13] and Haifa[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel using a variety of weapons in Gaza assault
> 
> 
> Israel has used cancer-inducing bombs like white phosphorous and DIME bombs several times in Gaza. In need of defending themselves, Gazans have developed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this Turkish newspaper, which is not pro Israel at all, says so, then what they wrote must be true.
> 
> Just look at who runs it:
> 
> Daily Sabah (lit. "Daily Morning") is a Turkish pro-government daily, published in Turkey. Available in English, Arabic, and owned by Turkuvaz Media Group, Daily Sabah published its first issue on 24 February 2014. The editor-in-chief is Ibrahim Altay. Daily Sabah has been frequently called a propaganda outlet for the Turkish government and the ruling Justice and Development Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sabah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you trust the Muslim media
Click to expand...

You are the one who posted from Daily Sabah  LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
Click to expand...

You did not answer my question:

Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...

Their stuff is used to test US bombs and bulldozers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their stuff is used to test US bombs and bulldozers.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Indeependent said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
Click to expand...

As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?


----------



## P F Tinmore

TheDefiantOne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
Click to expand...

Indeed, Israel is the mooch capital of the world.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

The Sage of Main Street said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
Click to expand...

Without the corrupt Likud, Israelis may have a chance to actually come to some kind of agreement with the Palestinians...unless the Netanyahu clone that's temporarily in office doesn't screw things up further.


----------



## Indeependent

TheDefiantOne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
Click to expand...

Jews represent an inordinate global percentage of billionaires and millionaires.
After the 2008 crash, even publicly self-hating Jews stopped giving money to every charity on earth and sent billions to Israel.
When it comes to technology the US needs Israel more than Israel needs US money.
You don't understand the Jewish mindset...each Jew has 1,000 opinions on every subject.
Imagine what happens when you fill a room with 100+ Jews who have to one-up the latest technology from a foreign threat.
Every Jew in the room is driven to outsmart every other Jew and to outsmart themselves.
That's one reason why I always wind up directing the software development at work.


----------



## Indeependent

TheDefiantOne said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the corrupt Likud, Israelis may have a chance to actually come to some kind of agreement with the Palestinians...unless the Netanyahu clone that's temporarily in office doesn't screw things up further.
Click to expand...

We know the only Jew you love is a Jew who believes they aren't a Jew.


----------



## Indeependent

TheDefiantOne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
Click to expand...

It's too much for you to understand that the chip inside your computer and phone was developed in Israel.
I know, I know, you have a million stories about how that's not true.
Every tech company on earth has a billion dollar facility in that little "helpless" nation.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
Click to expand...

Exactly where did you get the idea that without the US military aid, and maybe some economic one, Israel would have ceased to exist long ago?

What does Startup Nation means to you, because that is what Israel is better known for.

Here are some of the things Israel helps the US with, in return for the military and economic help:

Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.


Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly where did you get the idea that without the US military aid, and maybe some economic one, Israel would have ceased to exist long ago?
> 
> What does Startup Nation means to you, because that is what Israel is better known for.
> 
> Here are some of the things Israel helps the US with, in return for the military and economic help:
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
Click to expand...

Are you truly trying to reason with *The Defiant One*?


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
Click to expand...

First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".

Big difference.

But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists

So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
Click to expand...

Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
Click to expand...

Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Indeependent said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly where did you get the idea that without the US military aid, and maybe some economic one, Israel would have ceased to exist long ago?
> 
> What does Startup Nation means to you, because that is what Israel is better known for.
> 
> Here are some of the things Israel helps the US with, in return for the military and economic help:
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you truly trying to reason with *The Defiant One*?
Click to expand...

No, just another insipidly intellectually stubborn wonk like yourself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
Click to expand...

These....are your JVP members:


The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."









						Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



------------------
Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.

JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.

More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.










						Jewish Voice for Peace
					

JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.




					www.adl.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
Click to expand...

Exactly which part of the report troubles you?  Which page?


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
Click to expand...

Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.

Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.

But these things happen, so they do.

And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
Click to expand...

I gave this to your like minded brethren   Indeependent  you should pay attention.  But for the sake of argument, here it is again   https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
Click to expand...


Have you been to Israel?
Have you, with your eyes, seen apartheid against any non Jews over there?


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave this to your like minded brethren   Indeependent  you should pay attention.  But for the sake of argument, here it is again   https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
Click to expand...

I saw it.  Exactly what part bothers you.

Tell me of any country the US gives money to, which gives anything back to the US


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Israel?
> Have you, with your eyes, seen apartheid against any non Jews over there?
Click to expand...

so Jimmy Carter is a liar?  Haaretz is a rag because it dares not to parrot what you like?  Are you implementing  a requirement of on site reviews for EVERY topic before discussion on this site?
Seems to me you've been faced with information you can't readily dismiss, so you're blowing smoke.   Carry on.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
Click to expand...

Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?

“I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.

“I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”

Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.

“It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”

Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.

Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.









						Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
					

Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...




					www.jweekly.com


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave this to your like minded brethren   Indeependent  you should pay attention.  But for the sake of argument, here it is again   https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it.  Exactly what part bothers you.
> 
> Tell me of any country the US gives money to, which gives anything back to the US
Click to expand...

Okay, once more the cheap seats;  follow the chronology of the posts.....a statement was made asserting that unlike other countries, Israeli is the LEAST recipient of US financial and military support, and is prolific due to that near-independence.
All I did was just supply the valid, documented FACTS to prove otherwise.
That's it. No other agenda or assertion or inference.
 If that one fact changing exchange bothers you, then I suggest you disengage from the dicussion.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Israel?
> Have you, with your eyes, seen apartheid against any non Jews over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so Jimmy Carter is a liar?  Haaretz is a rag because it dares not to parrot what you like?  Are you implementing  a requirement of on site reviews for EVERY topic before discussion on this site?
> Seems to me you've been faced with information you can't readily dismiss, so you're blowing smoke.   Carry on.
Click to expand...

In other words, you did not go to Israel, and you did not get to see Apartheid with your own eyes.

 ---------
 The difference to me is, that part of this problem is that the Palestinians* have chosen to use terrorism. *And every time they've chosen to use terrorism, the Israelis have come into the territories, or they have closed the territories, and they have made it more difficult for the Palestinians to have regular life. There's not doubt that the Israelis have confiscated Palestinian lands, confiscated Palestinian lands illegally. But if you tell the Arab-Israeli conflict, and you tell the history of it, you cannot unpack it in such a way that one side is just seen to be responsible. History always tells us that truth is some place in between.









						A Key Critic's Problem with Jimmy Carter's Book
					

Ken Stein, who worked with the president at the Carter Center, says Carter's book Palestine Peace Not Apartheid allows "opinion to get in the way of facts" and is less critical of Palestinians than Israel.




					www.npr.org
				






How about all the South Africans who have visited Israel and have not seen the Apartheid that Jimmy Carter says he saw?

What do you make of that?


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
Click to expand...

Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:


_Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree









						Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
					

Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.




					vashtimedia.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave this to your like minded brethren   Indeependent  you should pay attention.  But for the sake of argument, here it is again   https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it.  Exactly what part bothers you.
> 
> Tell me of any country the US gives money to, which gives anything back to the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, once more the cheap seats;  follow the chronology of the posts.....a statement was made asserting that unlike other countries, Israeli is the LEAST recipient of US financial and military support, and is prolific due to that near-independence.
> All I did was just supply the valid, documented FACTS to prove otherwise.
> That's it. No other agenda or assertion or inference.
> If that one fact changing exchange bothers you, then I suggest you disengage from the dicussion.
Click to expand...

It does not bother me, I simply am not understanding what your point is, as you seem to say that you want the US to stop its aid to Israel.

Do you want the US to stop aid to all countries, which would be fair, or only to Israel, as you view it to be a fascist, apartheid State?


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
Click to expand...

Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.

But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Israel?
> Have you, with your eyes, seen apartheid against any non Jews over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so Jimmy Carter is a liar?  Haaretz is a rag because it dares not to parrot what you like?  Are you implementing  a requirement of on site reviews for EVERY topic before discussion on this site?
> Seems to me you've been faced with information you can't readily dismiss, so you're blowing smoke.   Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you did not go to Israel, and you did not get to see Apartheid with your own eyes.
> 
> ---------
> The difference to me is, that part of this problem is that the Palestinians* have chosen to use terrorism. *And every time they've chosen to use terrorism, the Israelis have come into the territories, or they have closed the territories, and they have made it more difficult for the Palestinians to have regular life. There's not doubt that the Israelis have confiscated Palestinian lands, confiscated Palestinian lands illegally. But if you tell the Arab-Israeli conflict, and you tell the history of it, you cannot unpack it in such a way that one side is just seen to be responsible. History always tells us that truth is some place in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Key Critic's Problem with Jimmy Carter's Book
> 
> 
> Ken Stein, who worked with the president at the Carter Center, says Carter's book Palestine Peace Not Apartheid allows "opinion to get in the way of facts" and is less critical of Palestinians than Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about all the South Africans who have visited Israel and have not seen the Apartheid that Jimmy Carter says he saw?
> 
> What do you make of that?
Click to expand...

Not "other words", kid....I'm pointing DIRECTLY TO THE SHEER IDIOCY OF YOUR REQUIREMENT FOR A DEBATE ON THE SUBJECT.  If one has to do a recon of an area or country to have a discussion based on reports by reputable sources, then YOU would ONLY discuss what you personally visited.  Now, how long does one have to live in the area/region before you accept them in a discussion or debate?  You see kid, if you're going to exact standards to defend your inability to disprove someone else's statements you jolly well better be able to have a logical and rational criteria to support that standard.

As for your article casting doubt on Jimmy Carter's assessment, here's something that you ignore or downplay from the author, "... _It's possible he had meetings, he had communications with all sorts of people that I never saw._"
A fascinating admission which does not stop the author from making all types of general assessments for Carter's entire trip and subsequent book.  Mind you, the only real disagreement about the "apartheid" reference is that he feels that the Palestinians are not given sufficient blame for their predicament.  I personally will say this....had Israel NOT created this apartheid situation, Hamaas would never had reached it's level of popularity...or only alternative to the status quo.

Carry on.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Did Jimmy Carter and others who accuse Israel of Apartheid witness this to come to that conclusion?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
Click to expand...

translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.

Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.

That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.

In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
Click to expand...




TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
Click to expand...

Well, you know that ALL pro Israel people, including those who are Palestinians, are very insipid.  But, we will continue to.....carry on, because to deal with wanton superiority of being you clearly display........

I better carry on


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave this to your like minded brethren   Indeependent  you should pay attention.  But for the sake of argument, here it is again   https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it.  Exactly what part bothers you.
> 
> Tell me of any country the US gives money to, which gives anything back to the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, once more the cheap seats;  follow the chronology of the posts.....a statement was made asserting that unlike other countries, Israeli is the LEAST recipient of US financial and military support, and is prolific due to that near-independence.
> All I did was just supply the valid, documented FACTS to prove otherwise.
> That's it. No other agenda or assertion or inference.
> If that one fact changing exchange bothers you, then I suggest you disengage from the dicussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not bother me, I simply am not understanding what your point is, as you seem to say that you want the US to stop its aid to Israel.
> 
> Do you want the US to stop aid to all countries, which would be fair, or only to Israel, as you view it to be a fascist, apartheid State?
Click to expand...

your reading comprehension is deplorable.  How on God's green earth did you interpret my proving ONE point regarding aid to Israel as greater than other aid to other countries as an advocation to stop ALL aid to Israel?  Never said it, never applied it.  Seems a typical reaction by zealots who consider ANY criticism or correction of statements on Israel as anti-semitism.

You're not stupid, so spare me these lame attempts to save face when you or your compadre are just plain wrong on what you say at one point.

This is what annoys me about wonks on any subject.....they tend to lie about what others write...which is a stupid ploy in a printed medium that the rational, objective reader can back track on the discussion.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> Did Jimmy Carter and others who accuse Israel of Apartheid witness this to come to that conclusion?


Are you deliberately trying to be a 3rd rate propagandist?  Carter's book is based on his research there first hand....the critic you posted admits that he was NOT privy to the many people Carter talked to.  Current news coverage from many national and international sources show that those conditions still exist.

Your nonsense about first hand knowledge was thrown in the trash, your nonsense about South African support of Carter's conclusion didn't pan out.  So now you do the 3rd rate propagandist shuffle, posting a deluge of memes, videos, op-ed articles while essentially ignoring or by passing and contrary information.

Tiring, as I just refer the reader to the chronology of the posts to see your folly.  Carry on.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know that ALL pro Israel people, including those who are Palestinians, are very insipid.  But, we will continue to.....carry on, because to deal with wanton superiority of being you clearly display........
> 
> I better carry on
Click to expand...

More BS and smoke from you.....not surprising.  Unless you've got something better, I'd say we're done here and I'll be moving on.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave this to your like minded brethren   Indeependent  you should pay attention.  But for the sake of argument, here it is again   https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it.  Exactly what part bothers you.
> 
> Tell me of any country the US gives money to, which gives anything back to the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, once more the cheap seats;  follow the chronology of the posts.....a statement was made asserting that unlike other countries, Israeli is the LEAST recipient of US financial and military support, and is prolific due to that near-independence.
> All I did was just supply the valid, documented FACTS to prove otherwise.
> That's it. No other agenda or assertion or inference.
> If that one fact changing exchange bothers you, then I suggest you disengage from the dicussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not bother me, I simply am not understanding what your point is, as you seem to say that you want the US to stop its aid to Israel.
> 
> Do you want the US to stop aid to all countries, which would be fair, or only to Israel, as you view it to be a fascist, apartheid State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your reading comprehension is deplorable.  How on God's green earth did you interpret my proving ONE point regarding aid to Israel as greater than other aid to other countries as an advocation to stop ALL aid to Israel?  Never said it, never applied it.  Seems a typical reaction by zealots who consider ANY criticism or correction of statements on Israel as anti-semitism.
> 
> You're not stupid, so spare me these lame attempts to save face when you or your compadre are just plain wrong on what you say at one point.
> 
> This is what annoys me about wonks on any subject.....they tend to lie about what others right...which is a stupid ploy in a printed medium that the rational, objective reader can back track on the discussion.
Click to expand...

Quit your nonsensensical belly aching.

All you do is repeat Every anti Jewish trope that has ever been written against Israel, only because it is written.

You just repeated quite a bunch of those tropes in this last post and not one them makes you smart, because you are simply repeating them.

Go to Israel, meet Palestinians who live side by side to Jews, work side by side with Jews, enlisted in the Israeli Military and then.........call Israel an Apartheid country.

Whatever you wanted to say about aid to Israel, is lost in your endless rants.

  What was the first point you were trying to make, because after endless empty words.

You want an end to aid to Israel from the US?

I have not seen ONE good reason for the US to consider it, only because some people believe that it should be so.
And the BDS movement is trying very hard to make it happen.  One of their endless failures as a movement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheDefiantOne said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know that ALL pro Israel people, including those who are Palestinians, are very insipid.  But, we will continue to.....carry on, because to deal with wanton superiority of being you clearly display........
> 
> I better carry on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS and smoke from you.....not surprising.  Unless you've got something better, I'd say we're done here and I'll be moving on.
Click to expand...

What took you so long?  LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any rockets been launched from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *al Nasser* – used by Popular Resistance Committees and left-wing militant organizations[2]
> _al Nasser-3_
> _al Nasser-4_
> 
> *al Quds* – a homemade rocket used by Islamic Jihad[2]
> _Al Quds 101_
> _Al Quds 102_
> 
> *Arafat* used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah, launched from the West Bank[2][3]
> _Arafat 1_
> _Arafat 2_
> 
> *Aqsa-3* – used by the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade and Fatah[2]
> *Bahaa* – developed by Al Aksa Martyrs Brigade, named after Saed Bahaa, launched from West Bank[3]
> *Cenin* – a rocket used by Fatah[2]
> *Fajr-5* – an Iranian artillery rocket first developed in the 1990s[4]
> *M-75* – Gazan produced Fajr-5 rocket,[5] used in attacks on Tel Aviv, Israel's most populated city. Hamas has produced the M-75 rockets in local workshops using the drawings and documentation supplied by Iran. The location of the workshops is unknown, though Hamas has displayed their production on Gaza television stations.[6][7]
> *Jenin-1* – used by Fatah
> *Kafah* – used by Fatah
> *Katushya* – a Soviet Grad rocket,[8] first used in 2006 in a strike that killed two Israeli Bedouin Arabs; at the time the Katushya's range exceeded the Qassam.[9] Soviet designation for the rocket originally was M-21-OF, later changed to 9M22.
> *KN-103* – rocket referenced in threat by Fatah,[10] use and existence unknown
> *M-302* (_M302_), Palestinian designation *R160* (*R-160*) – a Chinese designed, Syrian made rocket, used in attacks on cities near Jerusalem[11][12][13] and Haifa[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel using a variety of weapons in Gaza assault
> 
> 
> Israel has used cancer-inducing bombs like white phosphorous and DIME bombs several times in Gaza. In need of defending themselves, Gazans have developed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this Turkish newspaper, which is not pro Israel at all, says so, then what they wrote must be true.
> 
> Just look at who runs it:
> 
> Daily Sabah (lit. "Daily Morning") is a Turkish pro-government daily, published in Turkey. Available in English, Arabic, and owned by Turkuvaz Media Group, Daily Sabah published its first issue on 24 February 2014. The editor-in-chief is Ibrahim Altay. Daily Sabah has been frequently called a propaganda outlet for the Turkish government and the ruling Justice and Development Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Sabah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you trust the Muslim media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who posted from Daily Sabah  LOL
Click to expand...

"If this Turkish newspaper, which is not pro Israel at all, says so, then what they wrote must be true"


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, you quote from a Policy study site that gives OPINION, NOT the Congressional Research Service that I used that just reports the FACTS.  My post was to disprove a previous statement regarding Israeli "independence".
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> But let me just pull the rug out from your link:  The United States has been documented in supporting despots and dictators in that region and throughout the world  35 countries where the U.S. has supported fascists, drug lords and terrorists
> 
> So all this crap about Israel being some bastion of truth and a firebreak against the evil of the world is just that.....crap.  And the true progressive Israeli's know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have the link to the Congressional Research Service, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave this to your like minded brethren   Indeependent  you should pay attention.  But for the sake of argument, here it is again   https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it.  Exactly what part bothers you.
> 
> Tell me of any country the US gives money to, which gives anything back to the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, once more the cheap seats;  follow the chronology of the posts.....a statement was made asserting that unlike other countries, Israeli is the LEAST recipient of US financial and military support, and is prolific due to that near-independence.
> All I did was just supply the valid, documented FACTS to prove otherwise.
> That's it. No other agenda or assertion or inference.
> If that one fact changing exchange bothers you, then I suggest you disengage from the dicussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does not bother me, I simply am not understanding what your point is, as you seem to say that you want the US to stop its aid to Israel.
> 
> Do you want the US to stop aid to all countries, which would be fair, or only to Israel, as you view it to be a fascist, apartheid State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your reading comprehension is deplorable.  How on God's green earth did you interpret my proving ONE point regarding aid to Israel as greater than other aid to other countries as an advocation to stop ALL aid to Israel?  Never said it, never applied it.  Seems a typical reaction by zealots who consider ANY criticism or correction of statements on Israel as anti-semitism.
> 
> You're not stupid, so spare me these lame attempts to save face when you or your compadre are just plain wrong on what you say at one point.
> 
> This is what annoys me about wonks on any subject.....they tend to lie about what others right...which is a stupid ploy in a printed medium that the rational, objective reader can back track on the discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit your nonsensensical belly aching.
> 
> All you do is repeat Every anti Jewish trope that has ever been written against Israel, only because it is written.
> 
> You just repeated quite a bunch of those tropes in this last post and not one them makes you smart, because you are simply repeating them.
> 
> Go to Israel, meet Palestinians who live side by side to Jews, work side by side with Jews, enlisted in the Israeli Military and then.........call Israel an Apartheid country.
> 
> Whatever you wanted to say about aid to Israel, is lost in your endless rants.
> 
> What was the first point you were trying to make, because after endless empty words.
> 
> You want an end to aid to Israel from the US?
> 
> I have not seen ONE good reason for the US to consider it, only because some people believe that it should be so.
> And the BDS movement is trying very hard to make it happen.  One of their endless failures as a movement.
Click to expand...

The chronology of the posts shows you to be a liar.  I've directly responded to your various retorts with FACTS that apply directly to each one.  Once you realize that your assertions could not stand up to scrutiny, you proceed to babble all types of frustrated revisionism of what has transpired.  But as I said the chronology of the posts will always be your undoing as the objective reader can see.

Once I've reduced wonks like you to intellectual dishonesty, I just dump you in the IA bin with the rest of the wastes of time and space, as at this point you demonstrated an incapability to debate honestly.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Sixties Fan said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> Successive Administrations, working with Congress, have provided Israel with significant
> assistance in light of robust domestic U.S. support for Israel and its security; shared strategic
> goals in the Middle East; a mutual commitment to democratic values; and historicalties dating
> from U.S. support for the creation of Israel in 1948. To date, the United States has provided Israel $146 billion (current, or
> noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. At present, almost all U.S. bilateral aid to
> Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007, Israel also received significant economic assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [From your source (what many Anti Israel Posters will not discuss]
> 
> Strategic Reasons for Continuing U.S. Support​There is a broad bipartisan consensus among policymakers that Israel has advanced U.S. interest in the Middle East and beyond.
> 
> 
> Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine.
> Israel has kept Syria, for many years an ally of the Soviet Union, in check.
> Israel’s air force is predominant throughout the region.
> Israel’s frequent wars have provided battlefield testing for American arms, often against Soviet weapons.
> It has served as a conduit for U.S. arms to regimes and movements too unpopular in the United States for openly granting direct military assistance, such as apartheid South Africa, the Islamic Republic in Iran, the military junta in Guatemala, and the Nicaraguan Contras. Israeli military advisers have assisted the Contras, the Salvadoran junta, and foreign occupation forces in Namibia and Western Sahara.
> Israel’s intelligence service has assisted the U.S. in intelligence gathering and covert operations.
> Israel has missiles capable of reaching as far as the former Soviet Union, it possesses a nuclear arsenal of hundreds of weapons, and it has cooperated with the U.S. military-industrial complex with research and development for new jet fighters and anti-missile defense systems.
> U.S. Aid Increases as Israel Grows Stronger​The pattern of U.S. aid to Israel is revealing. Immediately following Israel’s spectacular victory in the 1967 war, when it demonstrated its military superiority in the region, U.S. aid shot up by 450%. Part of this increase, according to the New York Times, was apparently related to Israel’s willingness to provide the U.S. with examples of new Soviet weapons captured during the war. Following the 1970-71 civil war in Jordan, when Israel’s potential to curb revolutionary movements outside its borders became apparent, U.S. aid increased another sevenfold. After attacking Arab armies in the 1973 war were successfully countered by the largest U.S. airlift in history, with Israel demonstrating its power to defeat surprisingly strong Soviet-supplied forces, military aid increased by another 800%. These increases paralleled the British decision to withdraw its forces from “east of the Suez,” which also led to the massive arms sales and logistical cooperation with the Shah’s Iran, a key component of the Nixon Doctrine.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the U.S. Supports Israel - Institute for Policy Studies
> 
> 
> In the United States and around the world, many are questioning why, despite some mild rebukes, Washington has maintained its large-scale military, financial, and diplomatic support for the Israeli occupation in the face of unprecedented violations of international law and human rights standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ips-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Israel has successfully prevented victories by radical nationalist movements in Lebanon and Jordan, as well as in Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cannot say it in your own words?  What does that sentence mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These....are your JVP members:
> 
> 
> The Jewish Bulletin of Northern California wrote in 2003 that "the mainstream Jewish community" viewed "Jewish Voice for Peace as a group of radical Jews who air dirty laundry by criticizing Israel when the Jewish state is under attack. Some go as far as to label the members self-hating Jews ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------
> Jewish Voice for Peace is a radical anti-Israel activist group that advocates for a complete economic, cultural and academic boycott of the state of Israel. JVP rejects the view that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is a tragic dispute over land which has been perpetuated by a cycle of violence, fear, and distrust on both sides, in favor of the belief that Israeli policies and actions are motivated by deeply rooted Jewish racial chauvinism and religious supremacism.
> 
> JVP considers supporters of Israel, or even critics of Israel who do not hew to JVP’s own extreme views, to be complicit in Israel’s purported acts of racist oppression of Palestinians. JVP leaders believe that expressing support for Israel, or not challenging mainstream Jewish organizations that support Israel, must also be viewed as an implicit attack on people of color and all marginalized groups in the United States. JVP’s energetic proselytizing of this view – especially among other social justice groups -- has created a hostile environment for many progressive Jews. In a sense, JVP is extending its boycott agenda to include not just Israel but its American supporters as well.
> 
> More troubling, JVP’s dissemination of the view that Israel and its U.S. supporters  are fundamentally racist oppressors of non-Jews has the effect of perpetuating the classic anti-Jewish stereotype of Jews as self-centered elitists, disdainful of non-Jews, who are focused on their own interests, sometimes at others’ expense. Additionally, JVP’s ongoing insistence that virtually all criticism of Israel cannot be anti-Semitic gives cover to anti-Semites who couch their malice toward Jews as mere anti-Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> 
> JVP is the leading Jewish anti-Zionist organization in the U.S. that seeks to steer public support away from Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is Wiki-pedia a reliable source of information?  It's been DOCUMENTED to it's susceptibility to any members add ons.....it's fact checking leaves much to be desired.  Small wonder you found what you needed to hear there.
> 
> Now the ADL does a good job explaining why they find JVP a fringe element on the subject.  Mind you, if it weren't for the plethora of documented cases regarding the zionistic bent justifying the apartheid treatment of Palestinians, JVP probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> But these things happen, so they do.
> 
> And I seem to recall a similar reaction when world respected humanitarian former President Jimmy Carter  Jimmy Carter: Israel's 'apartheid' policies worse than South Africa's
> Note that Haaretz is an Israeli based paper that is no well liked by zionist or the Likund....but damned if they can fault their journalistic integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some South Africans do not agree with your "plethora of documented cases" .  They went to Israel.  Where was the Apartheid they were taught about, the one worse than the one they lived themselves?
> 
> “I’m deprived because of things that happened during apartheid,” Mokgomole told the audience at U.C. Davis. A member of the youth wing of the African National Congress, he spoke with a thick accent that he blamed on the subpar education received by many black South Africans.
> 
> “I’m here to reclaim my story, our narrative. We believe that organizations like BDS are abusing the word ‘apartheid,’ abusing our story.”
> 
> Mokgomole was part of a U.S. speaking tour sponsored by the pro-Israel group StandWithUs in partnership with South Africa-Israel Forum. Branded “Reclaiming My Story,” the tour has been featuring black South Africans defending Israel against charges of apartheid.
> 
> “It irritates us that the apartheid analogy is used,” Benji Shulman, a white South African who accompanied the tour, told the audience in Davis. “I think it annoys all sorts of Jewish communities around the world, but the difference with the South African Jewish community is that [our country] invented the thing.”
> 
> Shulman said that black Africans like Mithi and Mokgomole — who defend Israel against accusations of apartheid — are effective advocates against the claim because they and their families personally suffered under the racist policies of the South African government.
> 
> Mokgomole reversed his stand on Israel after he was among the 11 protesters disciplined by university officials for disrupting the recital. At that point, he started looking more closely at the Israel-Palestinian conflict, and he found out there was a lot he needed to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting South Africans reject apartheid label on Israel – J.
> 
> 
> Jamie Mithi, a law student in South Africa, was taken aback when a group of South African students aligned with the anti-Israel boycott, divestment and sanctions movement stormed the stage at the University of Witwatersrand in 2014 and disrupted a campus recital by Israeli-born German pianist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, but "some" are not the majority.  Case in point:
> 
> 
> _Deploying the experience of Black South Africans to defend apartheid in Palestine is bad enough, but when set against the thriving pro-Palestine movement in South Africa, it becomes obscene. The African National Congress, the South African Communist Party, the Congress of South African Trade Unions, the Economic Freedom Fighters, the Pan African Congress, the National Union of Metalworkers of South Africa, the South African Federations of Trade Unions and many other sections of South African civil society have loudly condemned Israel’s treatment of Palestinians and acknowledged its similarity to Apartheid. While Zionist Black South Africans do exist, their influence outside of fundamentalist Christianity and the bourgeois Democratic Alliance party is minuscule compared with that of figures such as Archbishop Desmond Tutu and Nelson Mandela’s family._ Vashti | Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vashti - Israel is an apartheid state – and South Africans agree
> 
> 
> Using Black oppression to exonerate Israel isn’t just immoral, it’s ahistorical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vashtimedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Defiant, you do live up to your name.  Defiant under any show to the contrary.
> 
> But then, you have still not travelled to Israel and have not seen it with your own eyes, and continue to depend on anti Israel Christian, Muslims and even Jews to prove your point and continue to believe what you 100% have come to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation:  YOU cannot refute the FACTS presented that are contrary to your previous assertions and contentions.
> 
> Your first sentence is just sour grapes.    Your second paragraph is sheer smoke blowing BS...because by your "standard"  anytime your facts are disproved or contradicted, you state that unless one has been present in said area/country/region, one has no say in the matter and therefore any facts presented that contradict you are null in void.
> 
> That's just pure BS on your part, kid.  I point out why in another response where you use the same absurd tactic.
> 
> In short, at this point ya got nothing but insipid stubbornness rather than just concede one point.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know that ALL pro Israel people, including those who are Palestinians, are very insipid.  But, we will continue to.....carry on, because to deal with wanton superiority of being you clearly display........
> 
> I better carry on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More BS and smoke from you.....not surprising.  Unless you've got something better, I'd say we're done here and I'll be moving on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What took you so long?  LOL
Click to expand...

And another intellectually impotent wonk (this one a zionist fanatic) bites the dust.

Adios, chuckles.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...

These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...

Hope for peace and justice in the middle east is good for the usa


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
Click to expand...

Was Hamas voted out of political leadership for the Palestinians, or just reduced in power?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

TheDefiantOne said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
Click to expand...

Main Street is a fascist


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

TheDefiantOne said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Hamas voted out of political leadership for the Palestinians, or just reduced in power?
Click to expand...

Fatah is the best hope for peace, I think


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Hamas voted out of political leadership for the Palestinians, or just reduced in power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fatah is the best hope for peace, I think
Click to expand...

We'll see.


----------



## TheDefiantOne

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Main Street is a fascist
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...

GAZA CITY, Palestine 

Head of Hamas group Ismail Haniyeh said on Sunday the Palestinian Authority's (PA) decision to restore relations with Israel "formed an intense barrier" in front of achieving reconciliation with the Fatah group.

"The Palestinian Authority's decision to return relations with the [Israeli] occupation [...] formed an intense barrier in front of achieving the needed breakthrough for reconciliation that we were looking forward," said Haniyeh in a televised speech published by the Hamas-run Al-Aqsa TV on the 33rd anniversary of Hamas' establishment








						'Unity talks stalled as Fatah resumed ties with Israel'
					

Head of Hamas group said they are ready for unity talks to confront obliteration of Palestinian cause - Anadolu Agency




					www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews represent an inordinate global percentage of billionaires and millionaires.
> After the 2008 crash, even publicly self-hating Jews stopped giving money to every charity on earth and sent billions to Israel.
> When it comes to technology the US needs Israel more than Israel needs US money.
> You don't understand the Jewish mindset...each Jew has 1,000 opinions on every subject.
> Imagine what happens when you fill a room with 100+ Jews who have to one-up the latest technology from a foreign threat.
> Every Jew in the room is driven to outsmart every other Jew and to outsmart themselves.
> That's one reason why I always wind up directing the software development at work.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

TheDefiantOne said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither....there are Israelis who see a different approach: JVP’s Approach to Zionism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Main Street is a fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Post in thread 'All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2' All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

TheDefiantOne said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Hamas voted out of political leadership for the Palestinians, or just reduced in power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fatah is the best hope for peace, I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see.
Click to expand...

Just a tiny light of hope, a firefly versus the void of Armageddon


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...










						Hamas criticises Fatah for resuming security cooperation with Israel
					

Hamas yesterday criticised  its rival Fatah movement after it decided to resume security cooperation with the Israeli occupation.    On Facebook, Hamas official spokesman Abul-Latif Al-Qanou wrote: ...



					www.middleeastmonitor.com
				



About Us
The use or misuse of information is central to the conflict in the Middle East. There has been a growing need for supporters of, in particular, the Palestinian cause, to master the art of information gathering, analysis and dissemination. This requires well organised, focused and targeted operations. Such initiatives are virtually non-existent in the West today.

The Middle East Monitor (MEMO) was established to fill this gap.

While there are several outstanding media monitoring networks online, their main activity is invariably confined to exposing the flaws in existing coverages. We go one step further; reaching out to opinion-makers and decision-makers in a deliberate, organised and sustained manner


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These shows of solidarity by Hamas were in sharp contrast to the Fatah-led Palestinian Authority, which had failed to respond directly to the tensions in Jerusalem. It doesn’t help that the Palestinian Authority resumed security cooperation with Israel earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not answer my question:
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
Click to expand...

Fatah is trying to be a peacemaker.  Israel and hamas are not


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fatah is calling for “expansion of the confrontation” with Israel. That was the message coming out of a meeting of the Fatah Revolutionary Council led by Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas, who is also the head of Fatah. The council also stressed Fatah’s involvement in violence, using the PA euphemism “popular resistance” – a term Palestinian Media Watch has proved is used by PA leaders at times to refer to deadly terror attacks and terror waves:



> “The Fatah Revolutionary Council… also emphasized…*the involvement of all the [Fatah] Movement frameworks in the popular resistance in all places, and the expansion of the confrontation with the settler colonialism in all districts*.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, June 25, 2021]


Opening the meeting of the Revolutionary Council, Abbas emphasized the message that terror is legitimate and terrorists are heroic. Doling out his “blessings,” he first singled out groups that are notoriously known to be comprised of terrorists – “the Martyrs, the prisoners, the wounded.” Then he addressed the rest of the Palestinian people, again stressing the value of “fighting.” He rounded this off by specifically lauding “all the members of our people who supported the Jerusalem uprising” – a clear reference to the violence and riots that started in April and continued into the recent war in May, when terrorists from Hamas, Islamic Jihad, and even Fatah fired over 4,300 rockets at Israel:

(full article online)









						Fatah calls for an “expansion of confrontation” with Israel, prides itself that “all Fatah frameworks” have been involved in “the popular resistance in all places” | PMW Analysis
					

Abbas reveres terrorists: “Blessings to the Martyrs, the prisoners, the wounded”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Fatah, Arafat, Abbas, the Peace partners Israel has been looking for.  What the Oslo Accords for Peace has brought ]

Abbas’ Fatah Movement further promoted the antisemitic nature of the riots ‎by posting a video with scenes of Arabs kicking a Jew on the ground, Arabs ‎assaulting an ultra-Orthodox Jew, and other scenes of riots and fires in the ‎streets. A narrator introduces the video with the words “There is an uprising ‎and intifada in Jerusalem”: ‎













(full article online)









						Abbas “salutes” Arab rioters in Jerusalem; Fatah promotes “intifada” ‎against Jews ‎ | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah: “There is an uprising and intifada in Jerusalem” - Fatah ‎supports violent assaults against Jews




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

This assertion is a total distortion of the reality that prevailed in South Africa until 1994. Benjamin Pogrund, the South African-born journalist and author, is waging a war against the imbecilic comparison between the Israeli occupation and apartheid. Pogrund, who served as the deputy editor of the prominent South African newspaper The Rand Daily Mail, fought the injustices of apartheid. He was a close confidante of the late South African President Nelson Mandela and visited him when he was imprisoned for his efforts to end discrimination against blacks in the country. Last month, Pogrund was awarded South Africa's highest honor, the Order of Ikhamanga, by South African President Cyril Ramaphosa for his efforts to end apartheid.

In his capacity as a journalist, Pogrund fought against the racist regime in his home country. He moved to Israel years ago, and at the age of 89, is now fighting the phenomenon that sees Israel identified with apartheid. Beyond his many English-language articles that are read around the world, he has published a book, hundreds of pages long, titled "Drawing Fire," which focuses on the factual validity of the comparison between occupation and apartheid.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/israel-and-south-african-apartheid-a-dangerous-comparison/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:

“We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).

In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.

*Also wrong on the law*

Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.

Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.

As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”

(full article online)









						Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
					

When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Wonder of wonders, miracle of miracles...
And in the end, Jimmy Carter himself......does not believe that Israel is an Apartheid system. Lots of people seem to have chosen NOT to read his book, but go only by the title.....maybe?  His main problem  is believing that the West Bank is Palestinian territory, despite the fact that this Palestinians did not care to "fight" for their land against the Hashemite Jordanians between 1948 and 1967, and much less during the whole Ottoman occupation of that region.   Someone explain it to me]

JIMMY CARTER: Yes…. I wanted to…. provoke discussion, debate, inquisitive analysis of the situation there, which is almost completely absent throughout the United States, but it’s prevalent every day in Israel and in Europe. This is needed, I think, for our country to understand what’s going on in the West Bank.

And I chose this title very carefully. It’s Palestine, first of all. This is the Palestinians’ territory, not Israel….

*Apartheid doesn’t apply at all, as I made plain in my book*, anything that relates to Israel, to the nation. It doesn’t imply anything as it relates to racism. This apartheid, which is prevalent throughout the occupied territories, the subjection of the Palestinians to horrible abuse, is caused by a minority of Israelis — we’re not talking about racism, but talking about their desire to acquire, to occupy, to confiscate, and then to colonize Palestinian land. So the whole system is designed to separate through a ferocious system Israelis who live on Palestine territory and Palestinians who want to live on their own territory. 

In order to have peace, Israel has got to withdraw from the occupied territories, not just from token withdrawals from a few settlements leaving about 150 other settlements on Palestinian land.
-----------------------

_What follows is an abbreviated version of this interview interspersed with my comments italicized in brackets. — R. Seliger_

 [_I have no fondness for the settlements either, but Carter surprisingly ignores the prospect of trading those settlement blocs closest to Green Line Israel for other territory going to the Palestinians, as envisioned in the Geneva Accord/Initiative — probably a more realistic basis for peace than the unlikely scenario of Israeli doves mobilizing the support of a majority of the electorate to remove all 300-400,000 settlers wholesale. Carter even attended the gala unveiling of the Geneva Accord, in Switzerland in December 2003. Since a swap of territory is acceptable to prominent Palestinians who have signed onto Geneva, why is this concept absent from Carter’s discussion?]_


(Full interview online)









						Jimmy Carter's 'Apartheid' Book
					

Jimmy Carter was interviewed on the PBS "NewsHour" broadcast of Nov. 28. Carter makes it clear to me (although surely not to all) that he's not an enemy of Israel, but he is an overly one-sided critic. For example, he admits to being provocative in using the noxious term, "apartheid," in the...




					www.progressiveisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[The view on the book from a Historian who knows Jimmy Carter]

"He does what no non-fiction author should ever do," Stein writes. "He allows ideology or opinion to get in the way of facts."

*Q:* Stein says Carter's new book, Palestine Peace Not Apartheid is slanted against Israel. He resigned his fellowship at the Carter Center over the book.

*A:* The difficulty comes between me, the historian, and Jimmy Carter, the mediator. He tends to want to be more agile in the use of the facts. I'm a little bit more rigid and historically consistent. And my disagreement with him comes from that.

*Q:* This is all about the Golan Heights, a disputed piece of territory between the two countries.

*A:* That's correct. Now there are two pieces of evidence that suggest what Carter is saying is not accurate. First are my own notes, at that meeting. And more importantly, I think, if you don't want to believe my notes, is the press conference that Jimmy Carter attended immediately following, in which he articulated the following, he said, "Now this is my personal opinion, I think the Syrians would be willing make a compromise and move further back from the Heights." What he now says in 2006 is, he makes it into fact, and you can't do that.

*Q:* I want to back away from some of these details, and I don't mean to suggest at all that the details are unimportant, but if we back away from some of the details, and look at the central premise of Carter's book, which is that you have a man of long experience on Mideast issues, who has met a lot of the players involved, who started out very sympathetic to Israel years ago, but has come around to the view that the Israelis are guilty of something he calls "apartheid" in their treatment of Palestinians on the West Bank. Would you argue with the broad strokes of that? 

*A:* I would argue with the terminology. I think, in his interview with you on Thursday, he used the word "total domination," he used the term "harsh oppression." Make no mistake about it, the manner in which Palestinians have lived in the territories since 1967 has been bad. Part of that has been clearly imposed and applied by the Israelis. Part of it has been clearly imposed by leadership that has not been able to demonstrate it's more interested in the Palestinians than it's interested in itself. In other words, what Carter has done in his book, Carter has put the burden of responsibility on one side.

*Q:* You arguing that this is a complicated situation in which Palestinians bear some responsibility.

*A:* And so do Israelis.

*Q:* A layman might look, though, at some of the facts, and let's emphasize some of the facts, here, and say, "well we've got this area, it's under Israeli occupation (that's the United Nations definition), you've got barriers, you've got segregated communities, you've got segregated highways connecting those communities to one another, why not call it 'apartheid'?" A layman might ask that question.

*A:* A layman would have every right to ask that question. But that doesn't mean, if it looks like a duck and it smells like a duck and quacks like a duck, that it's a duck.

*Q:* And the difference to you is?

*A:* The difference to me is, that part of this problem is that the Palestinians have chosen to use terrorism. And every time they've chosen to use terrorism, the Israelis have come into the territories, or they have closed the territories, and they have made it more difficult for the Palestinians to have regular life. There's not doubt that the Israelis have confiscated Palestinian lands, confiscated Palestinian lands illegally. But if you tell the Arab-Israeli conflict, and you tell the history of it, you cannot unpack it in such a way that one side is just seen to be responsible. History always tells us that truth is some place in between.


----------



## Sixties Fan

No Credence Due Carter

This explains why no credence is due anything Carter says regarding public policy.  To these defects of intellect and character, one more must be added:  Carter's obsession about Israel which borders on -- and trespasses into -- outright anti-Semitism.  You don't have to be Jewish to recognize the mischief Carter caused in the Middle East last week by his parleys with senior Hamas terrorist Khaled Meshaal. Michael Young of the _Beirut Star_ editorialized:  "Carter is on a fool's errand, complicating an already complicated situation" because his meetings with Hamas legitimate terrorists who have no interest in peaceful resolution.
The columnist added:


> "You can almost hear Meshaal gasping at Carter's naiveté as he prepares to score points off his solemn American visitor."


The State Department and Congressmen from both parties condemned Carter's interference with U.S. policy of shunning Hamas until it abandons its aim of annihilating Israel. Hamas, claiming Carter won them respectability, celebrated by sending two explosive-laden cars into Israel, followed by an armored car filled with murderers, plus knocking out a power line with a rocket barrage.

I suffered a one-on-one meeting with Carter during the 1976 primaries. Carter assured me that, as a devout Christian, he was committed to Israel's security.  He handwrote a confirmation.  It was all lies. Carter reportedly told intimates that Sen. Henry Jackson had the Jewish voters "so we'll get the Christians."  In 1980, Carter ordered an unprecedented vote against Israel in the UN Security Council.  He subsequently put out the lie that our delegate misunderstood instructions!  As November neared and American Jews--like their Christian neighbors--indicated that they would back Reagan in unprecedented numbers, Carter told associates, "If I get back in, I'm going to ****  the Jews."  And so he has been trying for 28 years.

Carter's Discredited Book

Carter wrote a mendacious book about Israel, jamming the expletive "Apartheid" into his title to achieve maximum defamatory effect, though he knows Israeli Arabs enjoy equal rights unknown in other Mideast countries.

Scholar Kenneth Stein, ex-director of the Carter Center, wrote  that Carter's book was,



> "replete with factual errors, copied materials not cited [including maps stolen from Dennis Ross' book with captions switched], glaring omissions and simply invented segments."


Even the _New York Times_, deriding Carter's "narrow perspective," charged the book with lying about Arafat's supposedly abandoning terrorism. Arafat was Carter's endeared friend despite his murders of U.S. diplomats in Khartoum [machine-gunned in 1973] and Gaza [blown up in 2003]. Carter, who placed flowers on Arafat's grave last week, edited the unrepentant master terrorist's speeches to maximize a false spin of peace-loving.

Professor Stein and 13 other senior advisers of the Carter Center -- which underwrites Carter's travels and writings -- resigned in protest over the "Apartheid" book. 

(full article online)





__





						Jimmy Carter Disgraced For Many Reasons
					

When it came time to judge Jimmy Carter's presidency, Americans voters thundered:  Carter, receiving 40% of the popular vote, carrying  six states. With sound reasons: The prime rate had soared to 20%, inflation to 12.5% and unemp...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Blood money

An editorial in _Investor's Business Daily_,  captioned "Jimmy Carter's L'il Ol' Stink Tank," revealed that the Center's $200 million endowment derives from multi-million-dollar gifts from Saudi princes and government, oil sheikhs, crooked Mideast bankers and Arafat cronies:  


> "Arab cash flows into the Center from people known to demand something in return.  The Center's contributions and Carter's anti-Israel diatribes have both increased dramatically."



Saudi Arabia -- a country in which I observed flagrant human rights violations during visits in 1995 and 1998 -- routinely beheads prisoners (102 in the first half of 2007, including 3 women), chops off limbs, sentences rape victims to lashings and forbids women to drive. Carter has never criticized Saudi Arabia. Apparently, Saudi money speaks loudly to him.  Carter reserves his criticism for American Jews who make contributions to candidates they favor.

While Carter castigates Israeli leaders, including those responsible for withdrawing from Gaza, he has showered praise on dictators, including the Father-Son Dr. Strangeloves of North Korea (who let millions of their own citizens starve to death),  Hafez al-Assad (who slaughtered 20,000 of his own citizens at a place called Hama), Fidel Castro, Hugo Chavez, Robert Mugabe, Hosni Mubarak, Tito and Ceausescu (asserting the latter two believed in "human rights")  Democratic Party leaders are scrambling to distance Carter from their Convention and the presidential election; Americans disagree on many issues, but there is no strong pro-Hamas faction in this country.







__





						Jimmy Carter Disgraced For Many Reasons
					

When it came time to judge Jimmy Carter's presidency, Americans voters thundered:  Carter, receiving 40% of the popular vote, carrying  six states. With sound reasons: The prime rate had soared to 20%, inflation to 12.5% and unemp...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.

Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere. 
Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be. 

This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population. 

Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid. 

Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.

(full article online)





__





						On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
					






					hnn.us


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Fatah is calling for “expansion of the confrontation” with Israel. That was the message coming out of a meeting of the Fatah Revolutionary Council led by Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas, who is also the head of Fatah. The council also stressed Fatah’s involvement in violence, using the PA euphemism “popular resistance” – a term Palestinian Media Watch has proved is used by PA leaders at times to refer to deadly terror attacks and terror waves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The Fatah Revolutionary Council… also emphasized…*the involvement of all the [Fatah] Movement frameworks in the popular resistance in all places, and the expansion of the confrontation with the settler colonialism in all districts*.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, June 25, 2021]
> 
> 
> 
> Opening the meeting of the Revolutionary Council, Abbas emphasized the message that terror is legitimate and terrorists are heroic. Doling out his “blessings,” he first singled out groups that are notoriously known to be comprised of terrorists – “the Martyrs, the prisoners, the wounded.” Then he addressed the rest of the Palestinian people, again stressing the value of “fighting.” He rounded this off by specifically lauding “all the members of our people who supported the Jerusalem uprising” – a clear reference to the violence and riots that started in April and continued into the recent war in May, when terrorists from Hamas, Islamic Jihad, and even Fatah fired over 4,300 rockets at Israel:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatah calls for an “expansion of confrontation” with Israel, prides itself that “all Fatah frameworks” have been involved in “the popular resistance in all places” | PMW Analysis
> 
> 
> Abbas reveres terrorists: “Blessings to the Martyrs, the prisoners, the wounded”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palwatch.org
Click to expand...

PMW believes that the key to the future is peace education. Our research, however, shows that Palestinian children have not been given that key. More than two decades since the signing of the Oslo Accords, the Palestinian Authority is still actively poisoning the minds of its children with hate.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us


Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us


Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
"In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us


You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Blood money
> 
> An editorial in _Investor's Business Daily_,  captioned "Jimmy Carter's L'il Ol' Stink Tank," revealed that the Center's $200 million endowment derives from multi-million-dollar gifts from Saudi princes and government, oil sheikhs, crooked Mideast bankers and Arafat cronies:
> 
> 
> 
> "Arab cash flows into the Center from people known to demand something in return.  The Center's contributions and Carter's anti-Israel diatribes have both increased dramatically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia -- a country in which I observed flagrant human rights violations during visits in 1995 and 1998 -- routinely beheads prisoners (102 in the first half of 2007, including 3 women), chops off limbs, sentences rape victims to lashings and forbids women to drive. Carter has never criticized Saudi Arabia. Apparently, Saudi money speaks loudly to him.  Carter reserves his criticism for American Jews who make contributions to candidates they favor.
> 
> While Carter castigates Israeli leaders, including those responsible for withdrawing from Gaza, he has showered praise on dictators, including the Father-Son Dr. Strangeloves of North Korea (who let millions of their own citizens starve to death),  Hafez al-Assad (who slaughtered 20,000 of his own citizens at a place called Hama), Fidel Castro, Hugo Chavez, Robert Mugabe, Hosni Mubarak, Tito and Ceausescu (asserting the latter two believed in "human rights")  Democratic Party leaders are scrambling to distance Carter from their Convention and the presidential election; Americans disagree on many issues, but there is no strong pro-Hamas faction in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter Disgraced For Many Reasons
> 
> 
> When it came time to judge Jimmy Carter's presidency, Americans voters thundered:  Carter, receiving 40% of the popular vote, carrying  six states. With sound reasons: The prime rate had soared to 20%, inflation to 12.5% and unemp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
Click to expand...

About Us
American Thinker is a daily internet publication devoted to the thoughtful exploration of issues of importance to Americans. Contributors are accomplished in fields beyond journalism and animated to write for the general public out of concern for the complex and morally significant questions on the national agenda.

There is no limit to the topics appearing on American Thinker. National security in all its dimensions -- strategic, economic, diplomatic, and military -- is emphasized. The right to exist and the survival of the State of Israel are of great importance to us. Business, science, technology, medicine, management, and economics in their practical and ethical dimensions are also emphasized, as is the state of American culture.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Blood money
> 
> An editorial in _Investor's Business Daily_,  captioned "Jimmy Carter's L'il Ol' Stink Tank," revealed that the Center's $200 million endowment derives from multi-million-dollar gifts from Saudi princes and government, oil sheikhs, crooked Mideast bankers and Arafat cronies:
> 
> 
> 
> "Arab cash flows into the Center from people known to demand something in return.  The Center's contributions and Carter's anti-Israel diatribes have both increased dramatically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia -- a country in which I observed flagrant human rights violations during visits in 1995 and 1998 -- routinely beheads prisoners (102 in the first half of 2007, including 3 women), chops off limbs, sentences rape victims to lashings and forbids women to drive. Carter has never criticized Saudi Arabia. Apparently, Saudi money speaks loudly to him.  Carter reserves his criticism for American Jews who make contributions to candidates they favor.
> 
> While Carter castigates Israeli leaders, including those responsible for withdrawing from Gaza, he has showered praise on dictators, including the Father-Son Dr. Strangeloves of North Korea (who let millions of their own citizens starve to death),  Hafez al-Assad (who slaughtered 20,000 of his own citizens at a place called Hama), Fidel Castro, Hugo Chavez, Robert Mugabe, Hosni Mubarak, Tito and Ceausescu (asserting the latter two believed in "human rights")  Democratic Party leaders are scrambling to distance Carter from their Convention and the presidential election; Americans disagree on many issues, but there is no strong pro-Hamas faction in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter Disgraced For Many Reasons
> 
> 
> When it came time to judge Jimmy Carter's presidency, Americans voters thundered:  Carter, receiving 40% of the popular vote, carrying  six states. With sound reasons: The prime rate had soared to 20%, inflation to 12.5% and unemp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
Click to expand...

Thomas Lifson, editor and publisher, calls himself a recovering academic. After graduating from Kenyon College, he studied modern Japan, sociology, and business as a graduate student at Harvard (three degrees) and joined the faculty at Harvard Business School, where he began the consulting career that was to lead him away from academia. He also taught sociology and East Asian studies at Harvard and held visiting professorships at Columbia University and the Japanese National Museum of Ethnology. As a consultant, he has worked with major companies from the United States, Japan, Europe, Asia, and Australasia at the nexus of human, organizational, and strategic issues.

A Democrat by birth, Thomas became more conservative in adulthood as reality taught him that dreams of perfecting human society always run smack into human nature.

In 2003 he founded American Thinker.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> [The view on the book from a Historian who knows Jimmy Carter]
> 
> "He does what no non-fiction author should ever do," Stein writes. "He allows ideology or opinion to get in the way of facts."
> 
> *Q:* Stein says Carter's new book, Palestine Peace Not Apartheid is slanted against Israel. He resigned his fellowship at the Carter Center over the book.
> 
> *A:* The difficulty comes between me, the historian, and Jimmy Carter, the mediator. He tends to want to be more agile in the use of the facts. I'm a little bit more rigid and historically consistent. And my disagreement with him comes from that.
> 
> *Q:* This is all about the Golan Heights, a disputed piece of territory between the two countries.
> 
> *A:* That's correct. Now there are two pieces of evidence that suggest what Carter is saying is not accurate. First are my own notes, at that meeting. And more importantly, I think, if you don't want to believe my notes, is the press conference that Jimmy Carter attended immediately following, in which he articulated the following, he said, "Now this is my personal opinion, I think the Syrians would be willing make a compromise and move further back from the Heights." What he now says in 2006 is, he makes it into fact, and you can't do that.
> 
> *Q:* I want to back away from some of these details, and I don't mean to suggest at all that the details are unimportant, but if we back away from some of the details, and look at the central premise of Carter's book, which is that you have a man of long experience on Mideast issues, who has met a lot of the players involved, who started out very sympathetic to Israel years ago, but has come around to the view that the Israelis are guilty of something he calls "apartheid" in their treatment of Palestinians on the West Bank. Would you argue with the broad strokes of that?
> 
> *A:* I would argue with the terminology. I think, in his interview with you on Thursday, he used the word "total domination," he used the term "harsh oppression." Make no mistake about it, the manner in which Palestinians have lived in the territories since 1967 has been bad. Part of that has been clearly imposed and applied by the Israelis. Part of it has been clearly imposed by leadership that has not been able to demonstrate it's more interested in the Palestinians than it's interested in itself. In other words, what Carter has done in his book, Carter has put the burden of responsibility on one side.
> 
> *Q:* You arguing that this is a complicated situation in which Palestinians bear some responsibility.
> 
> *A:* And so do Israelis.
> 
> *Q:* A layman might look, though, at some of the facts, and let's emphasize some of the facts, here, and say, "well we've got this area, it's under Israeli occupation (that's the United Nations definition), you've got barriers, you've got segregated communities, you've got segregated highways connecting those communities to one another, why not call it 'apartheid'?" A layman might ask that question.
> 
> *A:* A layman would have every right to ask that question. But that doesn't mean, if it looks like a duck and it smells like a duck and quacks like a duck, that it's a duck.
> 
> *Q:* And the difference to you is?
> 
> *A:* The difference to me is, that part of this problem is that the Palestinians have chosen to use terrorism. And every time they've chosen to use terrorism, the Israelis have come into the territories, or they have closed the territories, and they have made it more difficult for the Palestinians to have regular life. There's not doubt that the Israelis have confiscated Palestinian lands, confiscated Palestinian lands illegally. But if you tell the Arab-Israeli conflict, and you tell the history of it, you cannot unpack it in such a way that one side is just seen to be responsible. History always tells us that truth is some place in between.


Does Stein have a first name?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Blood money
> 
> An editorial in _Investor's Business Daily_,  captioned "Jimmy Carter's L'il Ol' Stink Tank," revealed that the Center's $200 million endowment derives from multi-million-dollar gifts from Saudi princes and government, oil sheikhs, crooked Mideast bankers and Arafat cronies:
> 
> 
> 
> "Arab cash flows into the Center from people known to demand something in return.  The Center's contributions and Carter's anti-Israel diatribes have both increased dramatically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia -- a country in which I observed flagrant human rights violations during visits in 1995 and 1998 -- routinely beheads prisoners (102 in the first half of 2007, including 3 women), chops off limbs, sentences rape victims to lashings and forbids women to drive. Carter has never criticized Saudi Arabia. Apparently, Saudi money speaks loudly to him.  Carter reserves his criticism for American Jews who make contributions to candidates they favor.
> 
> While Carter castigates Israeli leaders, including those responsible for withdrawing from Gaza, he has showered praise on dictators, including the Father-Son Dr. Strangeloves of North Korea (who let millions of their own citizens starve to death),  Hafez al-Assad (who slaughtered 20,000 of his own citizens at a place called Hama), Fidel Castro, Hugo Chavez, Robert Mugabe, Hosni Mubarak, Tito and Ceausescu (asserting the latter two believed in "human rights")  Democratic Party leaders are scrambling to distance Carter from their Convention and the presidential election; Americans disagree on many issues, but there is no strong pro-Hamas faction in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter Disgraced For Many Reasons
> 
> 
> When it came time to judge Jimmy Carter's presidency, Americans voters thundered:  Carter, receiving 40% of the popular vote, carrying  six states. With sound reasons: The prime rate had soared to 20%, inflation to 12.5% and unemp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
Click to expand...

Sorry, the dog ate our page.
404 - Page not found


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Wonder of wonders, miracle of miracles...
> And in the end, Jimmy Carter himself......does not believe that Israel is an Apartheid system. Lots of people seem to have chosen NOT to read his book, but go only by the title.....maybe?  His main problem  is believing that the West Bank is Palestinian territory, despite the fact that this Palestinians did not care to "fight" for their land against the Hashemite Jordanians between 1948 and 1967, and much less during the whole Ottoman occupation of that region.   Someone explain it to me]
> 
> JIMMY CARTER: Yes…. I wanted to…. provoke discussion, debate, inquisitive analysis of the situation there, which is almost completely absent throughout the United States, but it’s prevalent every day in Israel and in Europe. This is needed, I think, for our country to understand what’s going on in the West Bank.
> 
> And I chose this title very carefully. It’s Palestine, first of all. This is the Palestinians’ territory, not Israel….
> 
> *Apartheid doesn’t apply at all, as I made plain in my book*, anything that relates to Israel, to the nation. It doesn’t imply anything as it relates to racism. This apartheid, which is prevalent throughout the occupied territories, the subjection of the Palestinians to horrible abuse, is caused by a minority of Israelis — we’re not talking about racism, but talking about their desire to acquire, to occupy, to confiscate, and then to colonize Palestinian land. So the whole system is designed to separate through a ferocious system Israelis who live on Palestine territory and Palestinians who want to live on their own territory.
> 
> In order to have peace, Israel has got to withdraw from the occupied territories, not just from token withdrawals from a few settlements leaving about 150 other settlements on Palestinian land.
> -----------------------
> 
> _What follows is an abbreviated version of this interview interspersed with my comments italicized in brackets. — R. Seliger_
> 
> [_I have no fondness for the settlements either, but Carter surprisingly ignores the prospect of trading those settlement blocs closest to Green Line Israel for other territory going to the Palestinians, as envisioned in the Geneva Accord/Initiative — probably a more realistic basis for peace than the unlikely scenario of Israeli doves mobilizing the support of a majority of the electorate to remove all 300-400,000 settlers wholesale. Carter even attended the gala unveiling of the Geneva Accord, in Switzerland in December 2003. Since a swap of territory is acceptable to prominent Palestinians who have signed onto Geneva, why is this concept absent from Carter’s discussion?]_
> 
> 
> (Full interview online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter's 'Apartheid' Book
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter was interviewed on the PBS "NewsHour" broadcast of Nov. 28. Carter makes it clear to me (although surely not to all) that he's not an enemy of Israel, but he is an overly one-sided critic. For example, he admits to being provocative in using the noxious term, "apartheid," in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.progressiveisrael.org


Quoting carter:
Apartheid doesn’t apply at all, as I made plain in my book, anything that relates to Israel, to the nation. It doesn’t imply anything as it relates to racism. This apartheid, which is prevalent throughout the occupied territories, the subjection of the Palestinians to horrible abuse, is caused by a minority of Israelis — we’re not talking about racism, but talking about their desire to acquire, to occupy, to confiscate, and then to colonize Palestinian land. So the whole system is designed to separate through a ferocious system Israelis who live on Palestine territory and Palestinians who want to live on their own territory


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Wonder of wonders, miracle of miracles...
> And in the end, Jimmy Carter himself......does not believe that Israel is an Apartheid system. Lots of people seem to have chosen NOT to read his book, but go only by the title.....maybe?  His main problem  is believing that the West Bank is Palestinian territory, despite the fact that this Palestinians did not care to "fight" for their land against the Hashemite Jordanians between 1948 and 1967, and much less during the whole Ottoman occupation of that region.   Someone explain it to me]
> 
> JIMMY CARTER: Yes…. I wanted to…. provoke discussion, debate, inquisitive analysis of the situation there, which is almost completely absent throughout the United States, but it’s prevalent every day in Israel and in Europe. This is needed, I think, for our country to understand what’s going on in the West Bank.
> 
> And I chose this title very carefully. It’s Palestine, first of all. This is the Palestinians’ territory, not Israel….
> 
> *Apartheid doesn’t apply at all, as I made plain in my book*, anything that relates to Israel, to the nation. It doesn’t imply anything as it relates to racism. This apartheid, which is prevalent throughout the occupied territories, the subjection of the Palestinians to horrible abuse, is caused by a minority of Israelis — we’re not talking about racism, but talking about their desire to acquire, to occupy, to confiscate, and then to colonize Palestinian land. So the whole system is designed to separate through a ferocious system Israelis who live on Palestine territory and Palestinians who want to live on their own territory.
> 
> In order to have peace, Israel has got to withdraw from the occupied territories, not just from token withdrawals from a few settlements leaving about 150 other settlements on Palestinian land.
> -----------------------
> 
> _What follows is an abbreviated version of this interview interspersed with my comments italicized in brackets. — R. Seliger_
> 
> [_I have no fondness for the settlements either, but Carter surprisingly ignores the prospect of trading those settlement blocs closest to Green Line Israel for other territory going to the Palestinians, as envisioned in the Geneva Accord/Initiative — probably a more realistic basis for peace than the unlikely scenario of Israeli doves mobilizing the support of a majority of the electorate to remove all 300-400,000 settlers wholesale. Carter even attended the gala unveiling of the Geneva Accord, in Switzerland in December 2003. Since a swap of territory is acceptable to prominent Palestinians who have signed onto Geneva, why is this concept absent from Carter’s discussion?]_
> 
> 
> (Full interview online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter's 'Apartheid' Book
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter was interviewed on the PBS "NewsHour" broadcast of Nov. 28. Carter makes it clear to me (although surely not to all) that he's not an enemy of Israel, but he is an overly one-sided critic. For example, he admits to being provocative in using the noxious term, "apartheid," in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.progressiveisrael.org


"And in the end, Jimmy Carter himself......does not believe that Israel is an Apartheid system" lie


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Wonder of wonders, miracle of miracles...
> And in the end, Jimmy Carter himself......does not believe that Israel is an Apartheid system. Lots of people seem to have chosen NOT to read his book, but go only by the title.....maybe?  His main problem  is believing that the West Bank is Palestinian territory, despite the fact that this Palestinians did not care to "fight" for their land against the Hashemite Jordanians between 1948 and 1967, and much less during the whole Ottoman occupation of that region.   Someone explain it to me]
> 
> JIMMY CARTER: Yes…. I wanted to…. provoke discussion, debate, inquisitive analysis of the situation there, which is almost completely absent throughout the United States, but it’s prevalent every day in Israel and in Europe. This is needed, I think, for our country to understand what’s going on in the West Bank.
> 
> And I chose this title very carefully. It’s Palestine, first of all. This is the Palestinians’ territory, not Israel….
> 
> *Apartheid doesn’t apply at all, as I made plain in my book*, anything that relates to Israel, to the nation. It doesn’t imply anything as it relates to racism. This apartheid, which is prevalent throughout the occupied territories, the subjection of the Palestinians to horrible abuse, is caused by a minority of Israelis — we’re not talking about racism, but talking about their desire to acquire, to occupy, to confiscate, and then to colonize Palestinian land. So the whole system is designed to separate through a ferocious system Israelis who live on Palestine territory and Palestinians who want to live on their own territory.
> 
> In order to have peace, Israel has got to withdraw from the occupied territories, not just from token withdrawals from a few settlements leaving about 150 other settlements on Palestinian land.
> -----------------------
> 
> _What follows is an abbreviated version of this interview interspersed with my comments italicized in brackets. — R. Seliger_
> 
> [_I have no fondness for the settlements either, but Carter surprisingly ignores the prospect of trading those settlement blocs closest to Green Line Israel for other territory going to the Palestinians, as envisioned in the Geneva Accord/Initiative — probably a more realistic basis for peace than the unlikely scenario of Israeli doves mobilizing the support of a majority of the electorate to remove all 300-400,000 settlers wholesale. Carter even attended the gala unveiling of the Geneva Accord, in Switzerland in December 2003. Since a swap of territory is acceptable to prominent Palestinians who have signed onto Geneva, why is this concept absent from Carter’s discussion?]_
> 
> 
> (Full interview online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter's 'Apartheid' Book
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter was interviewed on the PBS "NewsHour" broadcast of Nov. 28. Carter makes it clear to me (although surely not to all) that he's not an enemy of Israel, but he is an overly one-sided critic. For example, he admits to being provocative in using the noxious term, "apartheid," in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.progressiveisrael.org











						Stop Annexation Now
					

Stop Annexation Now Campaign       Joe Biden Can, and




					www.progressiveisrael.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Wonder of wonders, miracle of miracles...
> And in the end, Jimmy Carter himself......does not believe that Israel is an Apartheid system. Lots of people seem to have chosen NOT to read his book, but go only by the title.....maybe?  His main problem  is believing that the West Bank is Palestinian territory, despite the fact that this Palestinians did not care to "fight" for their land against the Hashemite Jordanians between 1948 and 1967, and much less during the whole Ottoman occupation of that region.   Someone explain it to me]
> 
> JIMMY CARTER: Yes…. I wanted to…. provoke discussion, debate, inquisitive analysis of the situation there, which is almost completely absent throughout the United States, but it’s prevalent every day in Israel and in Europe. This is needed, I think, for our country to understand what’s going on in the West Bank.
> 
> And I chose this title very carefully. It’s Palestine, first of all. This is the Palestinians’ territory, not Israel….
> 
> *Apartheid doesn’t apply at all, as I made plain in my book*, anything that relates to Israel, to the nation. It doesn’t imply anything as it relates to racism. This apartheid, which is prevalent throughout the occupied territories, the subjection of the Palestinians to horrible abuse, is caused by a minority of Israelis — we’re not talking about racism, but talking about their desire to acquire, to occupy, to confiscate, and then to colonize Palestinian land. So the whole system is designed to separate through a ferocious system Israelis who live on Palestine territory and Palestinians who want to live on their own territory.
> 
> In order to have peace, Israel has got to withdraw from the occupied territories, not just from token withdrawals from a few settlements leaving about 150 other settlements on Palestinian land.
> -----------------------
> 
> _What follows is an abbreviated version of this interview interspersed with my comments italicized in brackets. — R. Seliger_
> 
> [_I have no fondness for the settlements either, but Carter surprisingly ignores the prospect of trading those settlement blocs closest to Green Line Israel for other territory going to the Palestinians, as envisioned in the Geneva Accord/Initiative — probably a more realistic basis for peace than the unlikely scenario of Israeli doves mobilizing the support of a majority of the electorate to remove all 300-400,000 settlers wholesale. Carter even attended the gala unveiling of the Geneva Accord, in Switzerland in December 2003. Since a swap of territory is acceptable to prominent Palestinians who have signed onto Geneva, why is this concept absent from Carter’s discussion?]_
> 
> 
> (Full interview online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter's 'Apartheid' Book
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter was interviewed on the PBS "NewsHour" broadcast of Nov. 28. Carter makes it clear to me (although surely not to all) that he's not an enemy of Israel, but he is an overly one-sided critic. For example, he admits to being provocative in using the noxious term, "apartheid," in the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.progressiveisrael.org


What follows is an abbreviated version of this interview interspersed with my comments italicized in brackets. — R. Seliger

[I have no fondness for the settlements either


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:
> 
> “We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).
> 
> In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.
> 
> *Also wrong on the law*
> 
> Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.
> 
> Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.
> 
> As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


A non-partisan organization, CAMERA takes no position with regard to American or Israeli political issues or with regard to ultimate solutions to the Arab-Israeli conflict.

The scope of the problem
Inaccurate and distorted accounts of events in Israel and the Middle East are to be found everywhere from college radio stations to network television, from community newspapers to national magazines, and, of course, on the Internet. In recent years misinformation about the Middle East has also surfaced in fashion magazines, architectural publications, encyclopedias, professional reference works, geography textbooks, travel guides, and even dictionaries. Frequently inaccurate and skewed characterizations of Israel and of events in the Middle East may fuel anti-Israel and anti-Jewish prejudice


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:
> 
> “We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).
> 
> In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.
> 
> *Also wrong on the law*
> 
> Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.
> 
> Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.
> 
> As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A non-partisan organization, CAMERA takes no position with regard to American or Israeli political issues or with regard to ultimate solutions to the Arab-Israeli conflict.
> 
> The scope of the problem
> Inaccurate and distorted accounts of events in Israel and the Middle East are to be found everywhere from college radio stations to network television, from community newspapers to national magazines, and, of course, on the Internet. In recent years misinformation about the Middle East has also surfaced in fashion magazines, architectural publications, encyclopedias, professional reference works, geography textbooks, travel guides, and even dictionaries. Frequently inaccurate and skewed characterizations of Israel and of events in the Middle East may fuel anti-Israel and anti-Jewish prejudice
Click to expand...

Going after Jimmy Carter and Desmond tutu


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> No Credence Due Carter
> 
> This explains why no credence is due anything Carter says regarding public policy.  To these defects of intellect and character, one more must be added:  Carter's obsession about Israel which borders on -- and trespasses into -- outright anti-Semitism.  You don't have to be Jewish to recognize the mischief Carter caused in the Middle East last week by his parleys with senior Hamas terrorist Khaled Meshaal. Michael Young of the _Beirut Star_ editorialized:  "Carter is on a fool's errand, complicating an already complicated situation" because his meetings with Hamas legitimate terrorists who have no interest in peaceful resolution.
> The columnist added:
> 
> 
> 
> "You can almost hear Meshaal gasping at Carter's naiveté as he prepares to score points off his solemn American visitor."
> 
> 
> 
> The State Department and Congressmen from both parties condemned Carter's interference with U.S. policy of shunning Hamas until it abandons its aim of annihilating Israel. Hamas, claiming Carter won them respectability, celebrated by sending two explosive-laden cars into Israel, followed by an armored car filled with murderers, plus knocking out a power line with a rocket barrage.
> 
> I suffered a one-on-one meeting with Carter during the 1976 primaries. Carter assured me that, as a devout Christian, he was committed to Israel's security.  He handwrote a confirmation.  It was all lies. Carter reportedly told intimates that Sen. Henry Jackson had the Jewish voters "so we'll get the Christians."  In 1980, Carter ordered an unprecedented vote against Israel in the UN Security Council.  He subsequently put out the lie that our delegate misunderstood instructions!  As November neared and American Jews--like their Christian neighbors--indicated that they would back Reagan in unprecedented numbers, Carter told associates, "If I get back in, I'm going to ****  the Jews."  And so he has been trying for 28 years.
> 
> Carter's Discredited Book
> 
> Carter wrote a mendacious book about Israel, jamming the expletive "Apartheid" into his title to achieve maximum defamatory effect, though he knows Israeli Arabs enjoy equal rights unknown in other Mideast countries.
> 
> Scholar Kenneth Stein, ex-director of the Carter Center, wrote  that Carter's book was,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "replete with factual errors, copied materials not cited [including maps stolen from Dennis Ross' book with captions switched], glaring omissions and simply invented segments."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the _New York Times_, deriding Carter's "narrow perspective," charged the book with lying about Arafat's supposedly abandoning terrorism. Arafat was Carter's endeared friend despite his murders of U.S. diplomats in Khartoum [machine-gunned in 1973] and Gaza [blown up in 2003]. Carter, who placed flowers on Arafat's grave last week, edited the unrepentant master terrorist's speeches to maximize a false spin of peace-loving.
> 
> Professor Stein and 13 other senior advisers of the Carter Center -- which underwrites Carter's travels and writings -- resigned in protest over the "Apartheid" book.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Carter Disgraced For Many Reasons
> 
> 
> When it came time to judge Jimmy Carter's presidency, Americans voters thundered:  Carter, receiving 40% of the popular vote, carrying  six states. With sound reasons: The prime rate had soared to 20%, inflation to 12.5% and unemp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
Click to expand...

Stein:
Many still believe that I have an active association with the Center and,
act as an adviser to President Carter, neither is the case. President Carter
has intermittently continued to come to the Arab-Israeli Conflict class I
teach in Emory College. He gives undergraduate students a fine first hand
recollection of the Begin-Sadat negotiations of the late 1970s. Since I left
the Center physically thirteen years ago, the Middle East program of the
Center has waned as has my status as a Carter Center Fellow. For the record,
I had nothing to do with the research, preparation, writing, or review of
President Carter's recent publication. Any material which he used from the
book we did together in 1984, The Blood of Abraham, he used unilaterally.
President Carter's book on the Middle East, a title too inflammatory to even
print, 
Anger mismanagement


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us


ABSTRACT
On 22 December 1989, the anti-apartheid activist and Nobel Peace Prize laureate, Archbishop Desmond Tutu conducted a Christmas pilgrimage to Israel and the Occupied Territories. Tutu used his visit to relay political messages in support of the Palestinian liberation struggle and to criticize Israeli-South African ties, and his statements evoked sever criticism on the part of Zionist Jewish constituencies. Through a tighter focus on Tutu’s various public statements and their reception in the years leading up to the visit, this article traces the history of different sets of interlocking analogies in Tutu’s thought, positioning his 1989 visit to Israel-Palestine—neglected thus far in the critical literature —as a landmark in his thinking. In so doing, it offers a critical analysis of another instance of the Israel-apartheid analogy in the political struggle against the Israeli occupation. At the same time, it points to the genesis of the analogy in Tutu’s ongoing engagements with the suffering of Jews during the Holocaust




__





						Loading…
					





					www.tandfonline.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us


Aims and scope
Journal of Genocide Research is a cross-disciplinary journal that promotes the scholarly study of genocide and related phenomena, like crimes against humanity, war crimes, and violence against civilians. It publishes articles on the history of these phenomena from all periods. 

Genocide is a contested legal, historical, sociological and political term that is applied in various spheres: in international law, in academic analyses of genocide, past and present, and in political claim making. Journal of Genocide Research welcomes contributions that combine empirical research with conceptual reflection on these and related topics, like para- and pre-genocidal policies and practices, humanitarian intervention, military sociology, post-genocide, as well as gender, trauma, and memory issues. As cross-disciplinary, the Journal of Genocide Research is open to all relevant scholarly methods and disciplines.

All research articles undergo rigorous peer review, based on initial editor screening and anonymized refereeing by at least two external scholars. Reflection Articles, Forums, and Book Forums are reviewed by the Editorial board.

Authors can choose to publish gold open access in this journal.

Read the Instructions for Authors for information on how to submit your article.
Sounds credible, unlike ur cheerleaders


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:
> 
> “We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).
> 
> In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.
> 
> *Also wrong on the law*
> 
> Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.
> 
> Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.
> 
> As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


Overview
Israel continued to impose institutionalized discrimination against Palestinians living under its rule in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT). It displaced hundreds of Palestinians in Israel and the occupied West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as a result of home demolitions and imposition of other coercive measures. Israeli forces continued to use excessive force during law enforcement activities in Israel and the OPT. Israeli forces killed 31 Palestinians, including nine children, in the OPT; many were unlawfully killed while posing no imminent threat to life. Israel maintained its illegal blockade on the Gaza Strip, subjecting its residents to collective punishment and deepening the humanitarian crisis there. It also continued to restrict freedom of movement of Palestinians in the OPT through checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli authorities arbitrarily detained in Israel thousands of Palestinians from the OPT, holding hundreds in administrative detention without charge or trial. Torture and other ill-treatment of detainees, including children, were committed with impunity. The authorities used a range of measures to target human rights defenders, journalists and others who criticized Israel’s continuing occupation of the West Bank, Gaza Strip and Syrian Golan Heights. Violence against women persisted, especially against Palestinian citizens of Israel. The authorities denied asylum-seekers access to a fair or prompt refugee status determination process. Conscientious objectors to military service were imprisoned




__





						Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories Archives
					

Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories




					www.amnesty.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
> "In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"
Click to expand...

3 Posts in a row, not one response.  More like "memorex"


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
> "In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 Posts in a row, not one response.  More like "memorex"
Click to expand...

Whining


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
Click to expand...

A nice gotcha question.

Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.

Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.

------------
Question:

Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?


Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.

Pogroms
The Inquisition which lasted centuries
More Pogroms

And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland

THE  FINAL SOLUTION

All Jews must be killed
--------------------

No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.

They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
> "In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 Posts in a row, not one response.  More like "memorex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining
Click to expand...

And......another Memorex moment


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
Click to expand...

The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
Click to expand...

Some are not. Most are?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:
> 
> “We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).
> 
> In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.
> 
> *Also wrong on the law*
> 
> Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.
> 
> Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.
> 
> As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview
> Israel continued to impose institutionalized discrimination against Palestinians living under its rule in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT). It displaced hundreds of Palestinians in Israel and the occupied West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as a result of home demolitions and imposition of other coercive measures. Israeli forces continued to use excessive force during law enforcement activities in Israel and the OPT. Israeli forces killed 31 Palestinians, including nine children, in the OPT; many were unlawfully killed while posing no imminent threat to life. Israel maintained its illegal blockade on the Gaza Strip, subjecting its residents to collective punishment and deepening the humanitarian crisis there. It also continued to restrict freedom of movement of Palestinians in the OPT through checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli authorities arbitrarily detained in Israel thousands of Palestinians from the OPT, holding hundreds in administrative detention without charge or trial. Torture and other ill-treatment of detainees, including children, were committed with impunity. The authorities used a range of measures to target human rights defenders, journalists and others who criticized Israel’s continuing occupation of the West Bank, Gaza Strip and Syrian Golan Heights. Violence against women persisted, especially against Palestinian citizens of Israel. The authorities denied asylum-seekers access to a fair or prompt refugee status determination process. Conscientious objectors to military service were imprisoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories Archives
> 
> 
> Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amnesty.org
Click to expand...

Sure, because Amnesty International is a very non biased organization towards Israel.

And always has been......non biased.......LOL

Here are your heroes:









						Amnesty International: Failed Methodology, Corruption, and Anti-Israel Bias » ngomonitor
					

While Amnesty International may be considered the most prestigious international NGO, the organization is tainted by a number of scandals. In addition, systematic research shows that its publications contain systematic flaws, erroneous claims, and consistent bias against Israel.




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
Click to expand...

What pogrom.  Make sense.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
> "In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 Posts in a row, not one response.  More like "memorex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And......another Memorex moment
Click to expand...

More whining


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are not. Most are?
Click to expand...

You cannot answer my post.  As usual.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
> "In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 Posts in a row, not one response.  More like "memorex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And......another Memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More whining
Click to expand...

You are seeing yourself in the mirror.  Stop projecting


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:
> 
> “We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).
> 
> In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.
> 
> *Also wrong on the law*
> 
> Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.
> 
> Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.
> 
> As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview
> Israel continued to impose institutionalized discrimination against Palestinians living under its rule in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT). It displaced hundreds of Palestinians in Israel and the occupied West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as a result of home demolitions and imposition of other coercive measures. Israeli forces continued to use excessive force during law enforcement activities in Israel and the OPT. Israeli forces killed 31 Palestinians, including nine children, in the OPT; many were unlawfully killed while posing no imminent threat to life. Israel maintained its illegal blockade on the Gaza Strip, subjecting its residents to collective punishment and deepening the humanitarian crisis there. It also continued to restrict freedom of movement of Palestinians in the OPT through checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli authorities arbitrarily detained in Israel thousands of Palestinians from the OPT, holding hundreds in administrative detention without charge or trial. Torture and other ill-treatment of detainees, including children, were committed with impunity. The authorities used a range of measures to target human rights defenders, journalists and others who criticized Israel’s continuing occupation of the West Bank, Gaza Strip and Syrian Golan Heights. Violence against women persisted, especially against Palestinian citizens of Israel. The authorities denied asylum-seekers access to a fair or prompt refugee status determination process. Conscientious objectors to military service were imprisoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories Archives
> 
> 
> Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amnesty.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, because Amnesty International is a very non biased organization towards Israel.
> 
> And always has been......non biased.......LOL
> 
> Here are your heroes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International: Failed Methodology, Corruption, and Anti-Israel Bias » ngomonitor
> 
> 
> While Amnesty International may be considered the most prestigious international NGO, the organization is tainted by a number of scandals. In addition, systematic research shows that its publications contain systematic flaws, erroneous claims, and consistent bias against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngo-monitor.org
Click to expand...

Address
10 Yad Harutzim St.
Jerusalem 9342148
Israel




__





						Contact » ngomonitor
					

For media inquiries: alex.winston@ngo-monitor.org For the Research Team: research@ngo-monitor.org To book an event or presentation: communications@ngo-monitor.org For donations and all other inquiries: mail@ngo-monitor.org




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
Click to expand...










						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:
> 
> “We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).
> 
> In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.
> 
> *Also wrong on the law*
> 
> Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.
> 
> Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.
> 
> As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview
> Israel continued to impose institutionalized discrimination against Palestinians living under its rule in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT). It displaced hundreds of Palestinians in Israel and the occupied West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as a result of home demolitions and imposition of other coercive measures. Israeli forces continued to use excessive force during law enforcement activities in Israel and the OPT. Israeli forces killed 31 Palestinians, including nine children, in the OPT; many were unlawfully killed while posing no imminent threat to life. Israel maintained its illegal blockade on the Gaza Strip, subjecting its residents to collective punishment and deepening the humanitarian crisis there. It also continued to restrict freedom of movement of Palestinians in the OPT through checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli authorities arbitrarily detained in Israel thousands of Palestinians from the OPT, holding hundreds in administrative detention without charge or trial. Torture and other ill-treatment of detainees, including children, were committed with impunity. The authorities used a range of measures to target human rights defenders, journalists and others who criticized Israel’s continuing occupation of the West Bank, Gaza Strip and Syrian Golan Heights. Violence against women persisted, especially against Palestinian citizens of Israel. The authorities denied asylum-seekers access to a fair or prompt refugee status determination process. Conscientious objectors to military service were imprisoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories Archives
> 
> 
> Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amnesty.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, because Amnesty International is a very non biased organization towards Israel.
> 
> And always has been......non biased.......LOL
> 
> Here are your heroes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International: Failed Methodology, Corruption, and Anti-Israel Bias » ngomonitor
> 
> 
> While Amnesty International may be considered the most prestigious international NGO, the organization is tainted by a number of scandals. In addition, systematic research shows that its publications contain systematic flaws, erroneous claims, and consistent bias against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngo-monitor.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Address
> 10 Yad Harutzim St.
> Jerusalem 9342148
> Israel
Click to expand...

That is really answering my post.

NOT


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
> "In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 Posts in a row, not one response.  More like "memorex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And......another Memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are seeing yourself in the mirror.  Stop projecting
Click to expand...

You don't see yourself


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu alleged, for example, that Israeli Jews “dominate over Palestinians.” A United Church of Christ meeting in Cleveland in 2015 cited the archbishop in support of a boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) resolution aimed at companies doing business in and products from what it mistakenly labeled “Palestinian territories” and “illegal” Israeli settlements. Tutu wrote:
> 
> “We grieve over Israel’s decades long oppression of Palestine [Sic.] and Palestinians: The illegal occupation…the separation wall…the network of checkpoints and settler bypass roads… [the] disruption of every aspect of daily life for Palestinians” (“UCC Action Seeking Peace Between Israel and Palestine,” _Huffingtonpost.com, _July 9, 2015).
> 
> In fact, Palestinian leadership has refused Israeli and U.S. offers of an independent West Bank, Gaza Strip and eastern Jerusalem country, in exchange for peace with Israel as a Jewish state, four times since 2000. If Israeli Jews dominate Palestinian Arabs, as Tutu has it, the latter have chosen repeatedly not to end such a condition if the price is peace.
> 
> *Also wrong on the law*
> 
> Also contrary to Tutu, “the occupation” is not illegal but obligatory, the result of successful self-defense in the 1967 Six-Day War and 1973 Yom Kippur War. Israel’s legal presence in the West Bank continues pending a peace agreement according to U.N. Security Council resolutions 242 (1967) and 338 (1973), the 1995 Israeli-Palestinian interim accord and related pacts.
> 
> Jewish communities in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria), contrary to Tutu, U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and other newsmakers, are not only legal but also encouraged or anticipated under international law. The League of Nations (later United Nations) Palestine Mandate, Article 6; San Remo Treaty, 1920; Anglo-American Convention, 1924; and U.N. Charter, Chapter 12, Article 80 all support this status.
> 
> As for the archbishop’s “apartheid Israel” allegation, Rev. Kenneth Rasalabe Joseph Meshoe, a member of South Africa’s parliament and president of the African Christian Democratic Party, told Israel’s Channel 10 “there are many Christians that support Israel, but they don’t come out. … Those who know what real apartheid is, as I know, know there is nothing in Israel that looks like apartheid.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionism and Antisemitism Tarnish Desmond Tutu's Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> When Archbishop Desmond Tutu's in the news, his Nobel Peace Prize is mentioned. His anti-Zionism and antisemitism usually are not. Such omissions paint a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview
> Israel continued to impose institutionalized discrimination against Palestinians living under its rule in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT). It displaced hundreds of Palestinians in Israel and the occupied West Bank, including East Jerusalem, as a result of home demolitions and imposition of other coercive measures. Israeli forces continued to use excessive force during law enforcement activities in Israel and the OPT. Israeli forces killed 31 Palestinians, including nine children, in the OPT; many were unlawfully killed while posing no imminent threat to life. Israel maintained its illegal blockade on the Gaza Strip, subjecting its residents to collective punishment and deepening the humanitarian crisis there. It also continued to restrict freedom of movement of Palestinians in the OPT through checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli authorities arbitrarily detained in Israel thousands of Palestinians from the OPT, holding hundreds in administrative detention without charge or trial. Torture and other ill-treatment of detainees, including children, were committed with impunity. The authorities used a range of measures to target human rights defenders, journalists and others who criticized Israel’s continuing occupation of the West Bank, Gaza Strip and Syrian Golan Heights. Violence against women persisted, especially against Palestinian citizens of Israel. The authorities denied asylum-seekers access to a fair or prompt refugee status determination process. Conscientious objectors to military service were imprisoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories Archives
> 
> 
> Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amnesty.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, because Amnesty International is a very non biased organization towards Israel.
> 
> And always has been......non biased.......LOL
> 
> Here are your heroes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International: Failed Methodology, Corruption, and Anti-Israel Bias » ngomonitor
> 
> 
> While Amnesty International may be considered the most prestigious international NGO, the organization is tainted by a number of scandals. In addition, systematic research shows that its publications contain systematic flaws, erroneous claims, and consistent bias against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngo-monitor.org
Click to expand...






__





						Hamas must end brutal crackdown against protesters in Gaza
					

Hundreds of protesters have been subjected to beatings, arbitrary arrest and detentions, and torture and other forms of ill-treatment since 14 March, when Palestinians took to the streets across the Gaza Strip.




					www.amnesty.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...

I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.

But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.

Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gil Troy talking about Jimmy carter
> "In branding Israel with such an intemperate, counterproductive, dehumanizing label, the man who parades around as the world’s most charitable mediator has given a green light to Palestinian terrorism and extremism"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 Posts in a row, not one response.  More like "memorex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And......another Memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are seeing yourself in the mirror.  Stop projecting
Click to expand...

I am ur mirror


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
Click to expand...

Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:

The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
Click to expand...

You are the same as a Holocaust denier


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
Click to expand...

"I am not seeing..."


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are not. Most are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot answer my post.  As usual.
Click to expand...

You are using the ten commandments for toilet paper


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
Click to expand...

Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?

It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.

So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.  

The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.

Arabs attack, murder, expel.

1920 Gaza
1921 Jerusalem
1925 TranJordan
1929 Hebron
1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem

Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.

-------------------------
And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are not. Most are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot answer my post.  As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are using the ten commandments for toilet paper
Click to expand...

Memorex


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
Click to expand...

With regard to Morris’s denial that what occurred fits the definition of “ethnic cleansing”, Blatman quotes the prosecutor in the trial of Radovan Karadzic, a Bosnian-Serb leader convicted for the ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Bosnia:

In ethnic cleansing . . . you act in such a way that in a given territory, the members of a given ethnic group are eliminated. . . . You have massacres. Everybody is not massacred, but you have massacres in order to scare those populations. . . . Naturally, the other people are driven away. They are afraid . . . and, of course, in the end these people simply want to leave. . . . They are driven away either on their own initiative or they are deported. . . . Some women are raped and, furthermore, often times what you have is the destruction of the monuments which marked the presence of a given population . . . for instance, Catholic churches or mosques are destroyed


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
Click to expand...

Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]

Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the same as a Holocaust denier
Click to expand...

Christians and Muslims who have cheered and participated in the systematic murders of over 6 Million Jews, many of them are Holocaust deniers.

The Arabs keep trying to equate Israel defending itself with a holocaust which has never happened between Jews and Arabs in the Mandate for Palestine from 1920 to 1948.

On the other hand, the Palestinian Leader Al Husseini, took the bother to go all the way to Iraq, incite the Iraqis and provoke a massacre of Jews there in June of 1941.

Why?  What did Jews in Iraq have to do with the Mandate for Palestine?  Why only Iraq?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
Click to expand...

Indeed, Morris could go back a decade prior, within this exercise of trying to pinpoint responsibility for the initiation of such tit-for-tat violence, and point to the 1929 massacre of Jews in Hebron; or, further, to May 1921, when Arab mobs murdered Jews in Jaffa; or further still, to April 1920, when Arab rioters killed five Jews in Jerusalem.

There is no dispute that these earlier incidences of violence were initiated by Arabs. But the question remains of why they occurred. Did these murderous attacks reflect an inherent hatred of Jews among the Arab population? Or is there some other context that the debate Morris has had with his critics is still missing


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With regard to Morris’s denial that what occurred fits the definition of “ethnic cleansing”, Blatman quotes the prosecutor in the trial of Radovan Karadzic, a Bosnian-Serb leader convicted for the ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Bosnia:
> 
> In ethnic cleansing . . . you act in such a way that in a given territory, the members of a given ethnic group are eliminated. . . . You have massacres. Everybody is not massacred, but you have massacres in order to scare those populations. . . . Naturally, the other people are driven away. They are afraid . . . and, of course, in the end these people simply want to leave. . . . They are driven away either on their own initiative or they are deported. . . . Some women are raped and, furthermore, often times what you have is the destruction of the monuments which marked the presence of a given population . . . for instance, Catholic churches or mosques are destroyed
Click to expand...

Perfect example as to what happened to the Jewish Population of the Mandate for Palestine to re create their Nation on Their homeland.

But you want to allege that the Jewish Army or any Jewish civilian went around raping, etc, etc, when none of that happened.

You use another war's example to smear the Jews, again, because the Jews behaving like the Arabs, never happened.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are not. Most are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot answer my post.  As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are using the ten commandments for toilet paper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Memorex
Click to expand...

Never again


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With regard to Morris’s denial that what occurred fits the definition of “ethnic cleansing”, Blatman quotes the prosecutor in the trial of Radovan Karadzic, a Bosnian-Serb leader convicted for the ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Bosnia:
> 
> In ethnic cleansing . . . you act in such a way that in a given territory, the members of a given ethnic group are eliminated. . . . You have massacres. Everybody is not massacred, but you have massacres in order to scare those populations. . . . Naturally, the other people are driven away. They are afraid . . . and, of course, in the end these people simply want to leave. . . . They are driven away either on their own initiative or they are deported. . . . Some women are raped and, furthermore, often times what you have is the destruction of the monuments which marked the presence of a given population . . . for instance, Catholic churches or mosques are destroyed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect example as to what happened to the Jewish Population of the Mandate for Palestine to re create their Nation on Their homeland.
> 
> But you want to allege that the Jewish Army or any Jewish civilian went around raping, etc, etc, when none of that happened.
> 
> You use another war's example to smear the Jews, again, because the Jews behaving like the Arabs, never happened.
Click to expand...

Another aspect of the Zionists’ land purchases was how it disenfranchised Arab inhabitants who had theretofore been living on and working the land. This was achieved by exploiting feudalistic Ottoman land laws. Under the Ottoman Land Code of 1858, the state effectively claimed ownership of the land and individuals were regarded as tenants. Subsequently, the law was amended so individuals could register for a title-deed to the land, but landholders often saw no need to do so unless they were interested in selling. Moreover, there were incentives not to register, including the desire to avoid granting legitimacy to the Ottoman government, to avoid paying registration fees and taxes, and to evade possible military conscription. Additionally, land lived on and cultivated by one individual or family was often registered in the name of another, such as local government magnates who registered large plots or even entire villages in their own names.[50] The British Shaw Commission report of 1929 described another common means by which the rightful owners of the land were legally disenfranchised:

Under the Turkish regime, especially in the latter half of the eighteenth century, persons of the peasant classes in some parts of the Ottoman Empire, including the territory now known as Palestine, found that by admitting the over-lordship of the Sultan or of some member of the Turkish aristocracy, they could obtain protection against extortion and other material benefits which counterbalanced the tribune demanded by their over-lord as a return for his protection. Accordingly many peasant cultivators at that time either willingly entered into an arrangement of this character or, finding that it was imposed upon them, submitted to it. By these means persons of importance and position in the Ottoman Empire acquired the legal title to large tracts of land which for generations and in some cases for centuries had been in the undisturbed and undisputed occupation of peasants who . . . had undoubtedly a strong moral claim to be allowed to continue in occupation of those lands.[51]

Much of the land acquired by the JNF was purchased from absentee landlords, with extreme prejudice toward the poor Arab inhabitants who by rights were its legitimate owners.[52] According to the Shaw Commission, no more than 10 percent of purchased land was acquired from peasants, the rest having been “acquired from the owners of large estates most of whom live outside Palestine”.[53] In the Vale of Esdraelon, for instance, “one of the most fertile parts of Palestine”, Jews purchased 200,000 dunams (more than 49,000 acres) from a wealthy family of Christian Arabs from Beirut (the Sursock family). Included in the purchase were 22 villages, “the tenants of which, with the exception of a single village, were displaced: 1,746 families or 8,730 people.”[54] As another example, in the Wadi el Hawareth area, the JNF purchased 30,826 dunams (more than 7,600 acres) and evicted a large proportion its 1,200 Arab inhabitants.[55


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Morris could go back a decade prior, within this exercise of trying to pinpoint responsibility for the initiation of such tit-for-tat violence, and point to the 1929 massacre of Jews in Hebron; or, further, to May 1921, when Arab mobs murdered Jews in Jaffa; or further still, to April 1920, when Arab rioters killed five Jews in Jerusalem.
> 
> There is no dispute that these earlier incidences of violence were initiated by Arabs. But the question remains of why they occurred. Did these murderous attacks reflect an inherent hatred of Jews among the Arab population? Or is there some other context that the debate Morris has had with his critics is still missing
Click to expand...

It is the Jews.  It is always the Jew's fault.

They are responsible for the Pogroms on them in Europe. Just look at their behavior, their clothes, everything.

They are responsible for the Inquisition, WWI, WWII.
They brought the Holocaust upon themselves.

The Jews get what they deserve


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]
> 
> Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22]
Click to expand...

And never a link


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
Click to expand...

The land that we have bought (for the colony of Ghederal constitutes the "soul and spirit" (nefesh vi ruah) 
of the [Arab] village [of Qatra]. The villagers borrowed from the French moneylender Polivar at such a 
high rate that they were finally compelled to sell their lands at the loanshark's price. As long as Polivar 
remained owner of the land, the fel laheen did not feel the full burden of their misfortune because he leased 
it to them. But now that the fellaheen realize that our [Jewish] brothers work the land on their own, and will 
not lease it ... the fellaheen are bare-how will they come by their daily bread? [15 November 1885, Muyal 
to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:670-71] 
The Ottoman fiscal and land reforms (of the second phase of tanzimat), which first took 
effect in Palestine around 1870, soon resulted in the peasantry losing title to much of the land 
they cultivated (Schumacher 1889; Post 1891). But life conditions hardly deteriorated: improved 
physical security and opportunities provided by the emerging agricultural market more than 
offset the cost of paying rent to absentee titleholders (Scholch 1984; Gilbar 1986; cf. Oliphant 
1887). Then came the Jewish colonists. Exchanging meager savings for precious deeds in Zion, 
they had left behind the alienating commerce of pogrom-ridden Eastern Europe to work the land 
of Abraham and Isaac for themselves: "that is why, all of a sudden, many fellaheen had no land 
to till; this affected their very existence and provoked the conflicts [at Petah Tikvah] that set our 
(Arab] brothers against us" (4 April 1886, Hirsch to Pinsker, in Druyanov 1919,1:746-54, 761-
65). Many of these early colonists were genuinely surprised to find the children of Abraham's 
half-forgotten son, Ishmael, still dwelling on their father's land. A few saw the Arabs as long-lost 
brothers. Others dreamed the Arabs could be forced back to their desert banishment. The Arab 
peasants, it appears, were similarly disconcerted.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]
> 
> Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And never a link
Click to expand...










						Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
					

Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.




					www.foreignpolicyjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]
> 
> Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And never a link
Click to expand...




			https://jeannicod.ccsd.cnrs.fr/ijn_00000568/document


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]
> 
> Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And never a link
Click to expand...

Rape, massacre, transfer

Q: Benny Morris, in the month ahead the new version of your book on the birth of the Palestinian refugee problem is due to be published. Who will be less pleased with the book - the Israelis or the Palestinians?

Morris: The revised book is a double-edged sword. It is based on many documents that were not available to me when I wrote the original book, most of them from the Israel Defense Forces Archives. What the new material shows is that there were far more Israeli acts of massacre than I had previously thought. To my surprise, there were also many cases of rape. In the months of April-May 1948, units of the Haganah [the pre-state defense force that was the precursor of the IDF] were given operational orders that stated explicitly that they were to uproot the villagers, expel them and destroy the villages themselves.

At the same time, it turns out that there was a series of orders issued by the Arab Higher Committee and by the Palestinian intermediate levels to remove children, women and the elderly from the villages. So that on the one hand, the book reinforces the accusation against the Zionist side, but on the other hand it also proves that many of those who left the villages did so with the encouragement of the Palestinian leadership itself.

According to your new findings, how many cases of Israeli rape were there in 1948?

About a dozen. In Acre four soldiers raped a girl and murdered her and her father. In Jaffa, soldiers of the Kiryati Brigade raped one girl and tried to rape several more. At Hunin, which is in the Galilee, two girls were raped and then murdered. There were one or two cases of rape at Tantura, south of Haifa. There was one case of rape at Qula, in the center of the country. At the village of Abu Shusha, near Kibbutz Gezer [in the Ramle area] there were four female prisoners, one of whom was raped a number of times. And there were other cases. Usually more than one soldier was involved. Usually there were one or two Palestinian girls. In a large proportion of the cases the event ended with murder. Because neither the victims nor the rapists liked to report these events, we have to assume that the dozen cases of rape that were reported, which I found, are not the whole story. They are just the tip of the iceberg



			ARI SHAVIT - SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST? AN INTERVIEW WITH BENNY MORRIS: LOGOS WINTER 2004
		


This interview first appeared in Haaretz.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

According to your new findings, how many cases of Israeli rape were there in 1948?

About a dozen. In Acre four soldiers raped a girl and murdered her and her father. In Jaffa, soldiers of the Kiryati Brigade raped one girl and tried to rape several more. At Hunin, which is in the Galilee, two girls were raped and then murdered. There were one or two cases of rape at Tantura, south of Haifa. There was one case of rape at Qula, in the center of the country. At the village of Abu Shusha, near Kibbutz Gezer [in the Ramle area] there were four female prisoners, one of whom was raped a number of times. And there were other cases. Usually more than one soldier was involved. Usually there were one or two Palestinian girls. In a large proportion of the cases the event ended with murder. Because neither the victims nor the rapists liked to report these events, we have to assume that the dozen cases of rape that were reported, which I found, are not the whole story. They are just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]
> 
> Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And never a link
Click to expand...

According to your findings, how many acts of Israeli massacre were perpetrated in 1948?

Twenty-four. In some cases four or five people were executed, in others the numbers were 70, 80, 100. There was also a great deal of arbitrary killing. Two old men are spotted walking in a field - they are shot. A woman is found in an abandoned village - she is shot. There are cases such as the village of Dawayima [in the Hebron region], in which a column entered the village with all guns blazing and killed anything that moved.

The worst cases were Saliha (70-80 killed), Deir Yassin (100-110), Lod (250), Dawayima (hundreds) and perhaps Abu Shusha (70). There is no unequivocal proof of a large-scale massacre at Tantura, but war crimes were perpetrated there. At Jaffa there was a massacre about which nothing had been known until now. The same at Arab al Muwassi, in the north. About half of the acts of massacre were part of Operation Hiram [in the north, in October 1948]: at Safsaf, Saliha, Jish, Eilaboun, Arab al Muwasi, Deir al Asad, Majdal Krum, Sasa. In Operation Hiram there was a unusually high concentration of executions of people against a wall or next to a well in an orderly fashion.

That can’t be chance. It’s a pattern. Apparently, various officers who took part in the operation understood that the expulsion order they received permitted them to do these deeds in order to encourage the population to take to the roads. The fact is that no one was punished for these acts of murder. Ben-Gurion silenced the matter. He covered up for the officers who did the massacres


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Included among the Haganah’s “mistakes” was an attack on December 18, 1947, on the village of Khisas. Carried out with the approval of Yigal Allon, the commander of the Palmach (an elite unit within the Jewish army), Zionist forces invaded the village and indiscriminately murdered seven men, a woman, and four children. Morris describes this as a “reprisal” for the murder of a Jewish cart driver earlier that day, even though, as he superfluously notes, “None of the dead appear to have been involved in the death of the cart driver.”[21]
> 
> Another of the Haganah’s “mistakes” occurred on the night of January 5, 1948, when Zionist forces entered the West Jerusalem neighborhood of Katamon and bombed the Semiramis Hotel, killing twenty-six civilians, including a government official from Spain. “The explosion triggered the start of a ‘panic exodus’ from the prosperous Arab neighborhood.” The British were furious, and Ben-Gurion subsequently removed the officer responsible from command.[22]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And never a link
Click to expand...

About Logos
Founded in 2002 in New York, Logos is a quarterly journal of modern culture, politics and society that features articles on politics, culture, the arts, social sciences and humanities. We publish original essays that seek to cultivate critical consciousness and a more democratic society




__





						Loading…
					





					logosjournal.com


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, Morris could go back a decade prior, within this exercise of trying to pinpoint responsibility for the initiation of such tit-for-tat violence, and point to the 1929 massacre of Jews in Hebron; or, further, to May 1921, when Arab mobs murdered Jews in Jaffa; or further still, to April 1920, when Arab rioters killed five Jews in Jerusalem.
> 
> There is no dispute that these earlier incidences of violence were initiated by Arabs. But the question remains of why they occurred. Did these murderous attacks reflect an inherent hatred of Jews among the Arab population? Or is there some other context that the debate Morris has had with his critics is still missing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the Jews.  It is always the Jew's fault.
> 
> They are responsible for the Pogroms on them in Europe. Just look at their behavior, their clothes, everything.
> 
> They are responsible for the Inquisition, WWI, WWII.
> They brought the Holocaust upon themselves.
> 
> The Jews get what they deserve
Click to expand...

I'm Jewish, but I converted to Christianity.


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Benny morris is a Jewish zionist and conflicted


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

I'm a zionist in the sense that I believe the truth will help Israel, not hurt it.


----------



## Coyote

*This thread is very long and old, a bit hard to define the topic but what It isn’t Is a rehash old history.  Let’s please put that elsewhere (we have some pinned threads) and get back to more current events.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Israel returns at least 3 times that amount in improvements.
> What other nation that takes money from the US gives anything back other than promises not to abuse it's citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> returns to whom?  Certainly not the Palestinians, and if you can quantify military intelligence sharing/assistance or trading in commodities with the USA that proves your statement, then please produce the FACTS that demonstrate such.  Other wise, you're just blowing smoke as usual.
> You seem to have a reading comprehension skill.  Your original statement in part said, "... (Israel) that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations".  Well, given the largesse that America forks over (as I documented), I dare say that is correct.  Without us, Israel would fold within less than a decade, IMHO.  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on drugs?
> The Palis have been taking since the late 60s and have given nothing to the world except for terrorism.
> List the contributions the Palis have given to world without using Arab web-sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have a knack for making a statement, avoiding a direct question and then putting forth yet another statement as if it validates the first.
> 
> It's called burden of proof, son.  YOU made a statement, I asked for proof.  If you can't give it, then don't waste everyone's time.
> Let me dumb it down for you.....Without the USA bucks, Israel folds.  You asserted they are independent of foreign aid.  I provided proof to the contrary.   but rather than just concede a point, you start blathering about "world contributions" to justify aid.  Hmm, you should do some homework as to what country has consistently provided medical aid around the world for over 40 years since it's political revolution.  And are you really that ridiculous to compare aid to the Palestinians as opposed to what the USA forks over to Israel every 2 years?  You can't be that stupid or stubborn.  So just either concede the point and stop moving the goal post, or just STFU and go sell your nonsense to one of your like minded compadres on this site.   They'll buy anything so long as it's wrapped in a Maga Hat.
> 
> 
> So grow up and deal.  You were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're a Jew hater but the one flaw in your wanting the US to drop it's relationship with Israel is that *not one other nation gives anything concrete back to the US*.
> Most of the technology you use would have cost the US much more to develop than the 3.8B the US gives to Israel of which Israel immediately gives back 85% to the US.
> Do your homework and stop being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No link. We should just take your word for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Loan Guarantees for Israel
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this makes you a happy asshole as opposed to the unhappy asshole you have been till now.
> The fact is that you won't look for anything that shows Israel is evil...which simply proves that *you* are evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anger mismanagement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you spend all day on Arab web-sites?
Click to expand...

Not one of your posts has anything to do with the thread's title.  Only more posts which belong in other threads.

Maybe Coyote needs to post another reminder?


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN is extremely pro-Israel, and has ignored Palestinian rights from the first day Truman created the UN just so that he could create Israel.
> While Palestine is authorized by treaties, like the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Sevres, as well as the inherent rights of all indigenous people, Israel has no legal basis.  There is no moral, contractual, historic, cultural, or any reason at all why Israel should exist in any way.
> The children born in Israel after 1948 are the only reason why an Israel may have some reason to exist now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The UN is extremely pro-Israel*
> You just proved you are psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN is extremely pro-Israel, and has ignored Palestinian rights from the first day Truman created the UN just so that he could create Israel.
> While Palestine is authorized by treaties, like the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Sevres, as well as the inherent rights of all indigenous people, Israel has no legal basis.  There is no moral, contractual, historic, cultural, or any reason at all why Israel should exist in any way.
> The children born in Israel after 1948 are the only reason why an Israel may have some reason to exist now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The UN is extremely pro-Israel*
> You just proved you are psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECURITY COUNCIL AUTHORIZES INTERNATIONAL SECURITY FORCE FOR AFGHANISTAN; WELCOMES UNITED KINGDOM’S OFFER TO BE INITIAL LEAD NATION | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.N. Resolution 1483. It was passed 14-0 by the 15-member Security Council May 22 (Syria abstained) to legitimize the U.S-led Iraqi occupation and smooth strained relations between the United States and nations, such as France, Germany, and Russia, that opposed the Iraq war. The Bush administration resisted giving the United Nations a substantive role in Iraq, and the resolution spelled out the U.N. role in vague and ambiguous terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I lived on the continent next to 1 billion Muslims I'd also vote with them.
Click to expand...

The Security Council is a body of 15 members, five of which are permanent and have veto power: the United States, United Kingdom, France, Russia and China. The newly elected five will join India, Ireland, Kenya, Mexico and Norway, the other non-permanent members.Jun 11, 2021
UN News › story › 2021/06
UN elects five new members to serve on the Security Council | | UN News - the United Nations








						UN elects five new members to serve on the Security Council
					

Albania, Brazil, Gabon, Ghana and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) were elected by the 75th session of the General Assembly on Friday to serve as non-permanent members of the UN Security Council for the 2022-2023 term.




					news.un.org


----------



## Stuartbirdan2

Indeependent said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN is extremely pro-Israel, and has ignored Palestinian rights from the first day Truman created the UN just so that he could create Israel.
> While Palestine is authorized by treaties, like the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Sevres, as well as the inherent rights of all indigenous people, Israel has no legal basis.  There is no moral, contractual, historic, cultural, or any reason at all why Israel should exist in any way.
> The children born in Israel after 1948 are the only reason why an Israel may have some reason to exist now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The UN is extremely pro-Israel*
> You just proved you are psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN bashes Israel, avoids mention of Hamas child terrorists
> 
> 
> The UNSC accused Israel of 'killing and maiming' hundreds of 'Palestinian children', while omitting the phenomenon of child terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is about Hamas teaching their children, not Israel.   (Palm hits head)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the last year has seen “a marked rise in incidents of violence by Israeli settlers against Palestinians in the West Bank” whereby “in many cases, Israeli forces, obligated to protect the Palestinian population under international humanitarian law, stand idly by while olive trees are destroyed, livelihoods are damaged, and even while people are injured or, at worst, killed.”
> 
> He said the events in the West Bank village of Al Mughayyir on 26 January were a “sobering example of this extremely troubling phenomenon, where a Palestinian villager was shot dead in the presence of Israeli settlers and soldiers. These incidents not only violate numerous human rights such as the rights to life, security of the person, and freedom of movement of Palestinians, but also serve to expand the area of land over which Israeli settlers have control,” Mr. Lynk stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the UN comes out Neutral on the Israeli-Palestinian issue, let me know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN is extremely pro-Israel, and has ignored Palestinian rights from the first day Truman created the UN just so that he could create Israel.
> While Palestine is authorized by treaties, like the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Sevres, as well as the inherent rights of all indigenous people, Israel has no legal basis.  There is no moral, contractual, historic, cultural, or any reason at all why Israel should exist in any way.
> The children born in Israel after 1948 are the only reason why an Israel may have some reason to exist now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The UN is extremely pro-Israel*
> You just proved you are psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECURITY COUNCIL AUTHORIZES INTERNATIONAL SECURITY FORCE FOR AFGHANISTAN; WELCOMES UNITED KINGDOM’S OFFER TO BE INITIAL LEAD NATION | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U.N. Resolution 1483. It was passed 14-0 by the 15-member Security Council May 22 (Syria abstained) to legitimize the U.S-led Iraqi occupation and smooth strained relations between the United States and nations, such as France, Germany, and Russia, that opposed the Iraq war. The Bush administration resisted giving the United Nations a substantive role in Iraq, and the resolution spelled out the U.N. role in vague and ambiguous terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I lived on the continent next to 1 billion Muslims I'd also vote with them.
Click to expand...

The UN Human Rights Council (OHCHR) is discussing launching an investigation into the fighting between Israel and the militant group Hamas earlier this month.

Thursday's session, called for by the Pakistani and Palestinian delegations, convened to address "the grave human rights situation in the occupied Palestinian territory, including east Jerusalem."

The UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Michelle Bachelet opened the special session by condemning Israeli airstrikes on Gaza and Hamas' rockets on Israel. 

"If found to be indiscriminate and disproportionate impacting on civilians and civilians' objects, such attacks may constitute war crimes," Bachelet said.

"Hamas's rockets are indiscriminate and fail to distinguish between military and civilian objects, and their use, thereby, constitutes a clear violation of international humanitarian law,'' she added








						UN rights chief condemns Israel-Hamas violence | DW | 27.05.2021
					

Michelle Bachelet says Israeli airstrikes against residential buildings in Gaza "may constitute war crimes." She also called Hamas's rocket attacks against Israel "a clear violation of international humanitarian law."




					www.dw.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

All who wish to discuss about the US funding Israel, there is a thread already started on it.  Continue your conversations over there





__





						Israel MUST stop recieving all USA funds
					

in the 80s Israel was building its own National Fighter Jet named 'Lavie' plane. Long story short, The US pressed Israel to stop developing it, in its final stages, in return for annual funding Standing on3 Billion USD of which 75% can only be used in buying from the US - killing the terrific...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Coyote

*Folks, a reminder:*
*
THREAD TOPIC

This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.


IF YOU ARE CONFUSED
Read post #1 of the thread

This is current news not history.
*
*Thread has been cleaned of 38 off topic posts made since my last warning yesterday.  Multiple thread bans have been issued.  Please try to respect the topic.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

None of these facts stopped the relentless flow of claims that the majority of those killed by Israeli missile attacks in May’s Operation Guardian of the Walls were defenceless civilians.

Now, however, the evidence from the updated casualty figures in that operation reveals that, relative to Israel’s massive bombardment of Gaza with some 1500 strikes, the proportion of civilian deaths was astonishingly small.

With two million civilians — 60 percent of whom are children — packed into densely occupied Gaza, and given the Hamas strategy of using them as cannon fodder for air attacks, any Israeli airstrike would be expected inadvertently to kill thousands.

The Hamas-controlled Gaza health ministry says in fact that 256 Gazans were killed.

According to Israel’s Meir Amit Terrorism and Information Centre, which puts the figure at 234, nearly half of those were Hamas or Palestinian Islamic Jihad combatants whom it has identified by name. Of the 95 of those killed who had no terrorist affiliation, 52 were children and 38 were women.

By international standards, this roughly one-to-one ratio of civilian to combatant deaths is amazing. In Afghanistan, Iraq or other theatres of war, British, American and other armies’ airstrikes usually achieve a ratio of about three civilians killed for every one combatant.

Moreover, a number of those Gazan deaths were caused by the Palestinians’ own rockets. Some 4,360 of these were fired at Israel, all aimed at killing civilians.

(full article online)









						The real story about that Gaza death toll
					

The media's malign fictions feed murderous hysteria against Israel




					melaniephillips.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Harb was involved in Hezbollah activities in the Palestinian territories. He has also helped move large amounts of money from Hezbollah to its allies in Yemen since 2012. He was designated as a Specially Designated Global Terrorist by the US Treasury Department in August 2013, according to US counterterrorism rewards program Rewards for Justice.

The IDF said they will continue monitoring the Lebanese border as well as Harb's activities in order to protect Israeli sovereignty.

(full artilcle online)









						Hezbollah top official involved in smuggling operation - IDF
					

Haj Khalil Harb was a security advisor for Hassan Nasrallah, the secretary-general of Hezbollah.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s decision to evict all 53 Jewish families from the unauthorised settlement of Evyatar in the 'West Bank' (Judea\Samaria) this week should send a clear signal to the European Union (EU) that its days of financing and facilitating the building of unauthorised Arab structures in Area C of the 'West Bank'are over.

Area C comprises about 60% of the 'West Bank' and has been under Israel’s full security and administrative control since the 1995 Oslo Accords were signed.

The following Table shows the annual number of targeted structures funded by the EU and EU member states up to July-December 2019 including information about incurred financial losses:

(full article online)









						Israel signals end to EU-funded unauthorised building in Area C
					

Will the government bring to an end the transport of EU funded prefab buildings to Area C where they are used for illegal building? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel’s decision to evict all 53 Jewish families from the unauthorised settlement of Evyatar in the 'West Bank' (Judea\Samaria) this week should send a clear signal to the European Union (EU) that its days of financing and facilitating the building of unauthorised Arab structures in Area C of the 'West Bank'are over.
> 
> Area C comprises about 60% of the 'West Bank' and has been under Israel’s full security and administrative control since the 1995 Oslo Accords were signed.
> 
> The following Table shows the annual number of targeted structures funded by the EU and EU member states up to July-December 2019 including information about incurred financial losses:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel signals end to EU-funded unauthorised building in Area C
> 
> 
> Will the government bring to an end the transport of EU funded prefab buildings to Area C where they are used for illegal building? Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


Oslo was a 5 year plan.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s decision to evict all 53 Jewish families from the unauthorised settlement of Evyatar in the 'West Bank' (Judea\Samaria) this week should send a clear signal to the European Union (EU) that its days of financing and facilitating the building of unauthorised Arab structures in Area C of the 'West Bank'are over.
> 
> Area C comprises about 60% of the 'West Bank' and has been under Israel’s full security and administrative control since the 1995 Oslo Accords were signed.
> 
> The following Table shows the annual number of targeted structures funded by the EU and EU member states up to July-December 2019 including information about incurred financial losses:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel signals end to EU-funded unauthorised building in Area C
> 
> 
> Will the government bring to an end the transport of EU funded prefab buildings to Area C where they are used for illegal building? Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo was a 5 year plan.
Click to expand...

The Israel–Jordan peace treaty excluded Pallys. 

Hurt feelings?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s decision to evict all 53 Jewish families from the unauthorised settlement of Evyatar in the 'West Bank' (Judea\Samaria) this week should send a clear signal to the European Union (EU) that its days of financing and facilitating the building of unauthorised Arab structures in Area C of the 'West Bank'are over.
> 
> Area C comprises about 60% of the 'West Bank' and has been under Israel’s full security and administrative control since the 1995 Oslo Accords were signed.
> 
> The following Table shows the annual number of targeted structures funded by the EU and EU member states up to July-December 2019 including information about incurred financial losses:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel signals end to EU-funded unauthorised building in Area C
> 
> 
> Will the government bring to an end the transport of EU funded prefab buildings to Area C where they are used for illegal building? Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oslo was a 5 year plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Israel–Jordan peace treaty excluded Pallys.
> 
> Hurt feelings?
Click to expand...

What !!!! The Jordanians do not like Palestinians?
Is that why from 1948 to 1967 Jordan kept Judea and Samaria all to themselves and did not encourage the Arab residents to build their own country?

Say it isn't so.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

During last month’s conflict between Israel and the Hamas terror group, a number of Malaysian anti-Israel groups carried out a massive campaign on major social media and messaging platforms to aggressively spam pro-Israel content and attempt to suspend or block accounts, according to a report conducted by the Israel-based Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center (ITIC).

The efforts targeted thousands of Israelis, including prominent figures such as former Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Israeli Hollywood actress Gal Gadot.

(full article online)









						Malaysian Groups Waged Cyber Campaign to Spam, Block Israeli Accounts During Gaza Conflict: Report
					

A man holds a laptop computer as cyber code is projected on him in this illustration picture taken on May …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Another of your considered, well supported comments.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your considered, well supported comments.
Click to expand...

He was shoveling shit.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your considered, well supported comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was shoveling shit.
Click to expand...

You're on a roll.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the other hand, I have started to note its director Ken Roth's obsession with posting things about Israel by creating this graphic this past weekend to respond to every time he mentions Israel:




That is trolling - but it is trolling Roth, not Human Rights Watch. 

No matter what the reason, this is not a good look for an organization that pretends to care about freedom of expression.  Roth once thanked PA prime minister Shtayyeh for his "pledge" that the PA will no longer arrest people for political speech, a transparent lie as we've seen in recent weeks where the PA has arrested numerous critics. Yet HRW has no compunction to try to limit my own criticisms of them.

It appears vindictive, not dispassionate. 

In other words, Human Rights Watch is acting the way it falsely accuses Israel of acting. 

HRW often uses shallow analysis that assumes that since it cannot figure out a legitimate military target that Israel attacked, there was no such target and Israel acts like an animal, lashing out with multi-million dollar weapons just for spite. Anyone who has actually studied the IDF knows that there are multiple layers of decision-making for every airstrike, and the IDF tracks virtually every bullet. Yet HRW pretends that Israel acts capriciously and that the army acts reflexively and without consideration.

It turns out that HRW - or at least whoever is in charge of their social media - is the one that makes decisions based on emotion and not on facts.

It would be nice if we lived in a world where a human rights organization, that often accuses others of acting with impunity, would be open to criticism and not act with impunity itself. While even the most anti-Israel newspapers will issue corrections for errors of fact, NGOs like HRW never do. They promote the myth that they are objective observers and that their opinions have more moral weight than anyone else's, that their research is objective, that their rulings are inviolate.

(full article online)









						Freedom of expression for me, not for thee: Human Rights Watch @HRW blocks me on Twitter
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Finally, it bears noting that the anti-Israel ideas above did not arise spontaneously, but are products in part of state-sponsored antisemitic campaigns run over the decades by the Vatican Czarist Russia, Nazi Germany, the USSR, and various Arab and Muslim states. The USSR’s propaganda rejecting Israel as an illegitimate colonialist state founded by “Zionists” who have no claim to represent the Jewish people has had especially long-lasting impact on world opinion. Young leftists today repeat slogans from Soviet propaganda organs Izvestia and Pravda of fifty years ago without even being aware of their provenance.

The most important conclusion from all this is that criticism of Israel’s use of military force cannot easily be reduced by Israel “behaving” differently. It’s not how Israel uses force that is the primary source of criticism, but ideologically based repulsion at Jews collectively exercising military power via their sovereign state, at all. This is why, in my experience, when critics of Israel claim that Israel is using “disproportionate” force, one can never pin down what level of force these critics would accept. If the IDF’s very existence is repulsive to them, and Israel is deemed inherently illegitimate, no amount of force can be acceptable.

(full article online)









						Israel’s Critics are Repulsed by Jewish Sovereignty and Military Power
					

From the blog of David E. Bernstein at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist or a zionist fascist
Click to expand...

*The Neanderthals Didn't Die Out; They Were Killed Off*

Cowardly weakling traitors know that a society that defends itself to the ultimate measure needed to get the job done will also totally reject the faint-hearted and make them lonely and confused outcasts.  To cover up their depressing shame, the unfit wimps use buzzwords like "fascist" to try to make the pain of their miserable self-hatred go away.  This escapism doesn't work; the only cure is to force yourself to man up and face the eternal human condition of our common survival of the fittest being at stake unless the evolved races exterminate the sub-human beasts.  "Racist" is also such a pathetic and deficient buzzword.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further complicating matters, these per-capita figures for the Palestinians may be too high because of possible double-counting. The OECD data set does not clarify whether the member states’ contributions include only bilateral aid to the West Bank and Gaza, or if they also include member states’ contributions to European Union institutions that are designated for aid to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip.
> So we will stick with $398 per capita as a rough estimate for aid to the Palestinians. The only other source we found was the (admittedly dated) 2004 Palestinian territories Human Development Report, which calculated $310 per person, “considered one of the highest levels of aid in the world.”
> 
> Israel used to receive a lot of economic aid from the United States until Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut a deal in 2007 to convert it all to military aid. Using non-inflation-adjusted dollars, the Israelis received $34.2 billion in economic aid from the United States between 1946 and 2007, according to calculations by the Congressional Research Service. (_Note: an earlier version of this article incorrectly described the CRS calculations as constant dollars_.) A CRS spokesman said that in constant (inflation-adjusted) 2017 dollars, the figure would be $68.9 billion.
> (Germany also has been a major contributor to Israel’s economy in the years after its founding, mostly in the form of reparations said to be worth between $32 billion and $60 billion to Israel and its citizens. But to keep it simple, we will focus on U.S. contributions.)
> 
> 
> The Palestinians, meanwhile, have received about $37.2 billion in development aid (in constant dollars) between 1994 and 2017, according to the OECD. The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.) Some Arab donations are included but the OECD database does not reflect, for instance, Qatar’s contributions to Gaza, which totaled $1.1 billion between 2012 and 2018 with the approval of the Israeli government.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/05/08/have-palestinians-received-more-aid-than-any-group-history/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. share of that was about $8.2 billion, according to the OECD. (The State Department, under a broader definition of aid, recordsU.S. assistance to the West Bank and Gaza as totaling $9.1 billion since 1988.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us one thing the Palestinians contribute to the US with all the money they get, compared to the contribution the US gets from Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have there been any rockets fired from the west bank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this rather interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and Jews in Israel unite against Netanyahu and occupation
> 
> 
> After an 11-day war that killed more than 240 Palestinians and 12 Israelis, a fragile ceasefire between the right-wing government of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the Islamist Hamas militants that rule Gaza took hold early Friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peoplesworld.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Without Likud, the Jews Are Licked*
> 
> The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Jewish fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do prefer authoritarian dictators like Erdogan, Putin,  Castro, North Korea's, Venezuela's, and many others who are in Muslim governments to the Democratically elected in a Democratic Country.
> 
> The reason:  He is Jewish, as were all the ones before him, and will be after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The predatory Islamic beasts will see that as a sign of weakness and a signal to attack."
> Do you agree with this fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get that quote from Palestinian, etc sources.  Share it with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you agree with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You like to play gotcha.  You are a fan of anyone who will punish the Jews for not following Jesus.
> 
> In your mind, the Muslims are your heroes because they are doing exactly what Christianity has been doing for 3 centuries longer than Islam.
Click to expand...

*Jesus Was the First Protestant*

Starting from Abraham, the Jews were already saved.  Jesus was sent to save the rest of us.  But the hereditary ruling classes, who also took over Christianity's hierarchy, needed a scapegoat to distract cowardly peasants from the lords' own crimes, so they blamed the Jews in general for the Crucifixion when it was really the High Priests and the Romans who should have been blamed.

 "Anti-Semitism" has little to do with the Jews; it is a cover-up for Birth-Class Supremacy.  It also shows the cowardice of the plebeians for not overthrowing the clear and present tyranny and transferring blame to invisible behind-the-scene conspiracies.  Even the _Protocols of the Elders of Zion _are actually focused on discrediting democratic movements by simply saying that those are Jewish conspiracies and the ruled shouldn't believe their democratic merits are even worth discussing because "the Jews run them and any change will benefit only the Jews."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Indeependent said:


> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDefiantOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past two years, Scientific Americanhas published a series of biased attacks on Israel, even accusing Israel of “vaccine apartheid and medical apartheid.” Such actions are not surprising considering that in 2021, a Senior Editor at Scientific American tweeted that “Israel is an apartheid state and Zionism is white supremacy. #FreePalestine.”
> 
> As I wrote last week in The Algemeiner, a June 2, 2021, column — titled “As Health Care Workers, We Stand in Solidarity with Palestine” — was removed from the Scientific American website just hours after the publisher received a letter signed by more than 106 scientists and physicians, including three Nobel Laureates.
> 
> 
> THE LETTER CRITICIZED SCIENTIFIC AMERICANEDITORS FOR PUBLISHING “ONE-SIDED POLITICAL PROPAGANDA,” IGNORING “EASILY VERIFIED FACTS,” AND COVERING “IMPORTANT HISTORICAL AND POLITICAL ISSUES SUPERFICIALLY, INACCURATELY, AND PREJUDICIALLY.” A FULL TEXT OF THE NOW REMOVED COLUMN IS AVAILABLE HERE.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Scientific American’: A Publishing Home for Anti-Israel Hate and Propaganda
> 
> 
> A teenager receives a dose of a vaccine against the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) after Israel approved the usage of the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine rollout in Israel: Successes, lessons, and caveats
> Israel is a world leader in the race to roll out the COVID-19 vaccine. In this Special Feature, Medical News Today look at why the vaccine rollout has been so successful in Israel and discuss the controversies and equity issues related to the campaign.
> 
> EMMANUEL DUNAND/Getty Images
> All data and statistics are based on publicly available data at the time of publication. Some information may be out of date. Visit our coronavirus hub and follow our live updates page for the most recent information on the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> While the United States has struggled to meet COVID-19 vaccine rollout goals, within just 2 weeks, Israel vaccinated almost 15% of the country’s population of more than 9 million.
> 
> As of January 19, 2021, 25.6% of the Israeli population have received their first vaccine dose, and 550,000 people have received both doses.
> 
> To give some perspective, Israel is vaccinating residents at a rate of 32.4 people per 100, compared with 4.8 people per 100 in the U.S., and 7 per 100 in the United Kingdom.
> 
> But why exactly has the rollout been so successful in Israel? And what can we learn from this early success? In this Special Feature, we review what is known about Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
> 
> Stay informed with live updates on the current COVID-19 outbreak and visit our coronavirus hub for more advice on prevention and treatment.
> 
> Early rollout successes
> Israel’s success in rolling out the COVID-19 vaccine seems to be due to several factors influencing the access to and distribution of the vaccine.
> 
> The Israeli government started searching early on for a way to secure vaccine doses.
> 
> In June 2020, Israel became one of the first countries to sign a purchase agreement for a vaccine supply from Moderna. In November, the country announced additional vaccine deals with AstraZeneca and Pfizer.
> 
> The first Pfizer vaccine doses arrived in Israel on December 9, 2020, and vaccinations began on December 19, 2020. The country is still waiting for the other two vaccines.
> 
> Israel’s government also allegedly agreed to pay top dollar for vaccines and purchase millions of doses. Although the exact price is unknown, one official said that the price was about $30 per vaccine — double the average price abroad.
> 
> The makers of the vaccine that Israel is currently using — U.S. company Pfizer and German partner BioNTech — would not comment on the cost of the vaccine.
> 
> In exchange for an early, steady vaccine supply, the Israeli government also assured Pfizer that the country’s rollout would offer quick, large-scale results, promising to give the company detailed patient information on those receiving the vaccine in Israel.
> 
> Israeli officials expected Israel’s vaccine rollout to be successful because the country is small but has a vast healthcare infrastructure. The country also has a well-developed, universal healthcare system that connects all residents to a national digital health network.
> 
> All residents also have insurance from semi-private healthcare maintenance organizations (HMOs) that run services throughout the country, even in rural, remote regions.
> 
> Israel’s centralized, digitized system makes it easier to track and access information and roll out national healthcare agendas, such as vaccination campaigns.
> 
> “In a sense, Israel has become like a very large clinical trial,” Hadassah Medical Center virologist Dr. Rivka Abulafia-Lapid told The Times of Israel.
> 
> “Because everyone in Israel belongs to an HMO, and their records are kept along with their background data, this means we’ll get a good picture of responsiveness to the vaccine, in context of age, gender, and existing medical conditions,” Dr. Abulafia-Lapid added.
> 
> 
> Distribution successes
> Israel’s vaccine rollout success is also due in part to the handling of the vaccine and its delivery to citizens.
> 
> Those responsible for logistics have stored the vaccine doses underground near Israel’s main airport. They are in 30 large freezers, which are capable of holding 5 million doses.
> 
> Teams in Israel have also developed a way to repack doses from large, ultra-frozen pallets into insulated boxes roughly the size of a pizza box. Doing this has made it easier to distribute vaccine doses in smaller numbers and to remote sites.
> 
> Teams repack large vaccine pallets into bundles containing as few as 100 doses, which they then deliver to 400 vaccination centers. Healthcare professionals have also managed to obtain more vaccine doses out of each vial than Pfizer had initially advertised.
> 
> Pfizer have approved both of these processes.
> 
> Some 335 drive-through vaccination clinics also exist throughout Israel, allowing healthcare professionals to vaccinate larger groups of people quickly. On January 19, 2021, the country announced a new daily record of more than 210,000 vaccinations in 1 day.
> 
> Israel began vaccinating healthcare workers, teachers, people with medical conditions, and those over the age of 60 years. Now, the country is racing to vaccinate the entire population over the age of 16 years — equating to about 5.2 million people — by the end of March. As of January 20, Israel has started vaccinating residents over the age of 40 years.
> 
> At the time of writing, Israel has given at least one dose of the vaccine to more than 76% of the country’s inhabitants who work as teachers, are over the age of 60 years, or have health risks.
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> CORONAVIRUS NEWS
> Stay informed about COVID-19
> Get the latest updates and research-backed information on the novel coronavirus direct to your inbox.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Controversies
> Despite these achievements, some people in Israel are regularly demonstrating against the government’s handling of the pandemic.
> 
> Hailed as a way to restore normalcy — and save the economy — the government calls the COVID-19 vaccine rollout “Operation Back to Life.” Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claims that it will allow Israel to become the first country in the world to emerge from the pandemic.
> 
> However, it is less clear precisely how and when Israel will be able to revert to so-called normal life.
> 
> On January 19, the country reported a record high of more than 10,000 new cases of COVID-19 in a single day and a positivity rate above 10% for the first time in 3 months. Also, 30–40% of new cases are linked to the new COVID-19 variant that scientists first recognized in the U.K.
> 
> Israeli, currently in its third lockdown, also faces high levels of unemployment and a recession, but the authorities have extended the current nationwide lockdown until at least January 31.
> 
> Netanyahu’s political opponents also accuse the government of using the vaccine campaign for political gain before the upcoming election.
> 
> The country is on track to vaccinate everyone over the age of 16 years just 3 days before the election on March 23. In addition, the government is discussing postponing the election if infection rates stay high.
> 
> The government is also receiving criticism for not sharing enough details about what patient data it will share or how Pfizer will use the information.
> 
> Government officials only recently disclosed some terms of the deal, claiming that it will only share general data with Pfizer, such as data about the numbers of cases, serious cases, fatalities, and vaccinations, and each individual’s age and gender.
> 
> They also say that the data will help researchers assess and track herd immunity, with the results to feature in a recognized medical journal.
> 
> But Tehilla Shwartz Altshuler, a senior fellow at the Israel Democracy Institute, expressed her worries that anonymized patient data, including complete medical histories, will be shared.
> 
> Although they will not bear patient names or identifying markers, she said that it is possible to de-anonymize the files. Treating these personal data as though they belong to the government in this way is “not ethically, not legally, and not morally
> ,” she added.
> 
> 
> MEDICAL NEWS TODAY NEWSLETTER
> Knowledge is power. Get our free daily newsletter.
> Dig deeper into the health topics you care about most. Subscribe to our facts-first newsletter today.
> 
> Enter your email
> Your privacy is important to us
> 
> Health equity issues
> According to human rights groups, Palestinians living in the Israeli-occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip do not have access to the vaccine and will not for a long time. Under the 4th Geneva Convention, occupying forces must provide healthcare to the populations of the territories they occupy.
> 
> Yet Palestinian officials seem reluctant to make a formal request to Israel to provide the vaccine, likely because asking for help from Israel is politically sensitive.
> 
> Also, the Oslo Peace Accords of the 1990s, which were meant to be a temporary road map to develop a Palestinian state, gave Palestinians responsibility for their healthcare.
> 
> Israel’s health minister reportedly told Sky News that the Palestinians simply need to “learn how to take care of themselves.”
> 
> He said that Israel has provided advice, supplies, and medicine to its neighbors, adding that it is in Israel’s best interest to reduce Palestinian case numbers, as many Palestinians work in Israel.
> 
> But some international organizations condemn Israel’s failure to provide the vaccine equitably.
> 
> According to Saleh Higazi, Amnesty International’s deputy regional director:
> 
> “Israel’s COVID-19 vaccine program highlights the institutionalized discrimination that defines the Israeli government’s policy toward Palestinians. There could hardly be a better illustration of how Israeli lives are valued above Palestinian ones.”
> 
> The Palestinian government has arranged for vaccine shipments from four companies that should arrive this quarter. The state may also start receiving doses in February from the World Health Organization’s (WHO) vaccine schemeTrusted Source for low-to-middle-income countries.
> 
> Another issue complicating the vaccine rollout is the reluctance and fear among the country’s Arab and Orthodox populations regarding the vaccine and pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Vaccination rates are low among the Arab community in Israel.
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox communities are registering record high numbers of new cases of COVID-19. There are also reports of lax preventive restrictions in these communities, with some schools remaining open and multiple reports of large gatherings.
> 
> On January 20, the government announced the launch of a campaign to educate the Ultra-Orthodox community about pandemic risks and the importance of following the rules.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the billions given to the "Palis" and they can't get vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Billions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you can count what we and the UN have given the "Palis" since the 50s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much aid does the U.S. give Israel?
> The United States has given Israel a total of $146 billion in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding through 2020, according to the Congressional Research Service (CRS), which provides nonpartisan research to lawmakers. That makes it the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign aid since World War II. (Other top recipients include Egypt and Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has spent every penny building a state of the art nation that doesn’t need to beg for resources from other nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For your education:
> 
> *U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> I say let Israel do the same work and sell it to the US for 10billion rather than take the 3.8B and give over the specifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual, you're not making sense.  Faced with the FACTS that WITHOUT America subsidizing Israel's military and basic economy via various items, it would have ceased to exist decades ago.  So how in the world is Israel going to reverse the situation and do the postulated insanity that you are proposing when it doesn't have the resources to do so?  My God, man!  Is it too much for you to just act like a mature, rational adult and concede a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews represent an inordinate global percentage of billionaires and millionaires.
> After the 2008 crash, even publicly self-hating Jews stopped giving money to every charity on earth and sent billions to Israel.
> When it comes to technology the US needs Israel more than Israel needs US money.
> You don't understand the Jewish mindset...each Jew has 1,000 opinions on every subject.
> Imagine what happens when you fill a room with 100+ Jews who have to one-up the latest technology from a foreign threat.
> Every Jew in the room is driven to outsmart every other Jew and to outsmart themselves.
> That's one reason why I always wind up directing the software development at work.
Click to expand...

*Taming Cash Cows for Corporate Cowboys*

Jews are not ashamed of being intelligent, whereas High IQs in other groups are, by design, humiliated and insulted about it from childhood on.  The ruling class parasites derive all their unearned wealth through manipulating people into treating creative geniuses like freaks and losers.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
Click to expand...

*Anti-Semitism Always Leaves a Yellow Stain*

Misfits need their myths.  You act the same way about existential threats to America, which, as in Israel, are in-country.  You don't belong here, any more than Liberal Democrat Jews belong in Israel or in the formerly United States either.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuartbirdan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Troy is Professor of History at McGill University and the author, most recently, of Hillary Rodham Clinton: Polarizing First Lady. He is a member of HNN's Advisory Board.
> 
> Jimmy Carter has appeared on “Meet the Press,” Larry King, Charlie Rose, and elsewhere making his latest book, _Palestine: Peace Not Apartheid_, a best-seller. Apparently, Carter’s publisher postponed the publication date until mid-November so as not to distract Democrats with a campaign controversy about their ex-President’s anti-Israel prejudices. By alleging that Israel practices Apartheid, Jimmy Carter’s title reflects a sloppy and nasty form of historical analogizing seeking to delegitimze Israel and Zionism, perpetuated by pro-Palestinian groups on campuses and elsewhere.
> Carter has defended his title, by using “Apartheid” as a synonym for “apartness” and saying the division is economic not racial. But he has repeated the South African analogy to drive home his rhetorical point. Using the “Apartheid” label without seeking to impute racism, would be akin to calling Carter a redneck and claiming it only has to do with his tanning habits. If Carter is so innocent as to be unaware of the resonance that term has, he is not the expert on the Middle East or world affairs he purports to be.
> 
> This unconscionable, inaccurate label insults anyone who supports the modern Jewish state of Israel as well as everyone who suffered under South Africa’s evil Apartheid system. Apartheid was a racist legal system the Afrikaner Nationalists dominating South Africa’s government imposed after World War II. The Afrikaners’ discriminatory apartness began with their racist revulsion for blacks, reflected in early laws in 1949 and 1950 prohibiting marriages and sexual relations between whites and non-whites. Apartheid quickly developed into a brutal system that tried to dehumanize South Africa’s majority nonwhite population.
> 
> Beyond the historical definition, international law emphasizes that Apartheid involves intentional, mandated racism. In 1973 the United Nations General Assembly defined Apartheid as “the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them.” The fact that Israel’s Declaration of Independence – and founding document – promises to “uphold the full social and political equality of all its citizens, without distinction of race, creed or sex,” proves that Israel rejects racism and by definition cannot be accused of Apartheid.
> 
> Injecting “racism” into the Palestinian-Israeli conflict is absurd. It is a sloppy attempt to slander Israel with the accusation du jour, a statement as trendy and ahistorical as equating Zionism with European colonialism, another folly given Jews’ historic ties to the land of Israel. Since the Nazi attempt to annihilate Jews as a “race,” the Jewish world has recoiled against defining Jews as a “race.” Zionism talks about Judaism, the Jewish people, the Jewish state. The Arab-Israeli conflict is a nationalist clash with religious overtones. The rainbow of colors among Israelis and Palestinians, with black Ethiopian Jews, and white Christian Palestinians, proves that both national communities are diverse.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jimmy Carter's False Apartheid Analogy  |  History News         Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnn.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer the question, or I didn't see your answer: do you consider all Muslims to be predatory beasts? Most? A large percent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice gotcha question.
> 
> Answer:  Throughout the History of Christianity and Islam there have been those who have not accepted the idea that Jews are inferior and must pay for "killing Jesus", not accepting Allah, or any conspiracy theory invented by either religion to demean and mistreat any and all Jews.
> 
> Those have mostly been in the minority and not in Government roles where they could treat the Jewish people and religion with respect.
> 
> ------------
> Question:
> 
> Do you not find the endless education in Islam (and in Christianity) that Jews are guilty of this and that .....and that too.....(Check the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, written by Russian Christians and promoted all over the Muslim world, and avidly read by Hitler himself)  capable of turning the minds of many Christians and Muslims to the point where throughout these religions history, members of each have incited and been participant in attacks, massacres, rapes, beheadings, expulsions, murders, in the name of Jesus or Allah?
> 
> 
> Is that not the behavior of savages, of beasts who are incapable of stopping and realizing what they are doing and why......and in the end have always felt very proud of themselves for putting the Jews in their place by either humiliating them, stealing from them, expelling them, killing them.
> 
> Pogroms
> The Inquisition which lasted centuries
> More Pogroms
> 
> And when the Jews legally gain the right to re create their Nation on THEIR ancient homeland
> 
> THE  FINAL SOLUTION
> 
> All Jews must be killed
> --------------------
> 
> No, absolutely not.  Some Muslims and Christians are not "predatory beasts.
> 
> They are MURDERERS, who have usually gotten away with it....because the victims were Jewish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionists did a pogrom to the palis. Those zionists are predatory beasts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What pogrom.  Make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny Morris’s Untenable Denial of the Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine
> 
> 
> Israeli historian Benny Morris denies the ethnic cleansing of Palestine, but his own research shows that this was indeed how Israel came into being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foreignpolicyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not seeing a date and place which would show the zionists committing a pogrom on the Arabs.
> 
> But then, you do not want me to find out that it was in the middle of the wars, 1936-1939, or 1948, and that Jews had to defend themselves or be killed.
> 
> Oh, no. no, no.   Let Stuart not show any details of the alleged pogroms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blatman quotes from Morris’s book The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947–1949:
> 
> The attacks of the Haganah and the Israel Defense Forces, expulsion orders, the fear of attacks and acts of cruelty on the part of the Jews, the absence of assistance from the Arab world and the Arab Higher Committee, the sense of helplessness and abandonment, orders by Arab institutions and commanders to leave and evacuate, in most cases was the direct and decisive reason for the flight—an attack by the Haganah, Irgun, Lehi or the IDF, or the inhabitants’ fear of such an attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know why the Arabs chose to follow the orders of their leaders to leave?
> 
> It was because in 1929, in Hebron, the Arabs mercilessly attacked, raped, dismembered and murdered many Jews in that city without any provocation from those Jews in that city.
> The rest of the Jewish population was later expelled by the British to not "upset" the Arabs any more than they already were.
> 
> So, in 1948, when the Arab States were ready to invade Israel to destroy the newly Independent State....ONE day after its independence .........many Arabs thought that if they stayed around, the Jews would behave the way they were taught to behave towards the Jews.  So, the Arabs in the South fled to Gaza.
> 
> The ones in the North stayed because the Israelis asked them to stay.  And their descendants continue to live there to this day.
> 
> Arabs attack, murder, expel.
> 
> 1920 Gaza
> 1921 Jerusalem
> 1925 TranJordan
> 1929 Hebron
> 1948  Judea, Samaria and the JEWISH quarter of Jerusalem, today known as "East" Jerusalem
> 
> Jews invite Arabs and Christians to live together, as they do to this day in Israel, with rights they did not have and will not have in any Arab/Muslim State or territory.
> 
> -------------------------
> And now, for Stuart's newest memorex moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With regard to Morris’s denial that what occurred fits the definition of “ethnic cleansing”, Blatman quotes the prosecutor in the trial of Radovan Karadzic, a Bosnian-Serb leader convicted for the ethnic cleansing of Muslims in Bosnia:
> 
> In ethnic cleansing . . . you act in such a way that in a given territory, the members of a given ethnic group are eliminated. . . . You have massacres. Everybody is not massacred, but you have massacres in order to scare those populations. . . . Naturally, the other people are driven away. They are afraid . . . and, of course, in the end these people simply want to leave. . . . They are driven away either on their own initiative or they are deported. . . . Some women are raped and, furthermore, often times what you have is the destruction of the monuments which marked the presence of a given population . . . for instance, Catholic churches or mosques are destroyed
Click to expand...

*The Sponsored and Protected Enemy Within*

Exactly what happened to the indigenee savages in the formerly United States.  More proof that being anti-Israel derives from our dangerous misfits' hatred of the progress of plebeian White people and false comforting shame of being American.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, even though most of the original refugees are no longer alive, UNRWA provides health care, education, and other basic government-like services in the West Bank, Gaza, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon. Not accounting for inflation, from 1950 to 2018, American taxpayers contributed more than $6 billion to UNRWA. The United States suspended funding for UNRWA in 2018.1 The Biden administration announced on April 7, 2021, that it would resume funding to UNRWA without any concrete plans for reform.

Unlike many UN agencies to which the United States provides large sums of funding, UNRWA has no board of directors to conduct oversight and steer the organization. The agency’s inefficiency and bloated bureaucracy is readily apparent. UNRWA serves a population of more than 5 million people with a staff of roughly 30,000, while UNHCR serves more than 20 million people worldwide with a staff of only 10,000.

While UNRWA asserts there are 5 million Palestinian refugees, then-U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced in January 2021 that less than 5 percent of people registered with UNRWA meet the internationally recognized criteria for refugee status.7 Most are citizens of Jordan or residents of the West Bank or Gaza – that is, they are currently living in the territory they seek for a future state of Palestine.

UNRWA’s mandate and inaccurate labeling of people as refugees perpetuates conditions conducive to instability and violence in the Middle East. UNRWA raises generation after generation of Palestinian children to believe that they are entitled to occupy homes that do not belong to their families but that Palestinians claim should be part of a Palestinian state. Israel, of course, would never open its doors to several million individuals who see it as an enemy.

(full article online)









						FDD | United Nations Relief and Works Agency
					

Analysis | June 30, 2021 |




					www.fdd.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Today, even though most of the original refugees are no longer alive, UNRWA provides health care, education, and other basic government-like services in the West Bank, Gaza, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon. Not accounting for inflation, from 1950 to 2018, American taxpayers contributed more than $6 billion to UNRWA. The United States suspended funding for UNRWA in 2018.1 The Biden administration announced on April 7, 2021, that it would resume funding to UNRWA without any concrete plans for reform.
> 
> Unlike many UN agencies to which the United States provides large sums of funding, UNRWA has no board of directors to conduct oversight and steer the organization. The agency’s inefficiency and bloated bureaucracy is readily apparent. UNRWA serves a population of more than 5 million people with a staff of roughly 30,000, while UNHCR serves more than 20 million people worldwide with a staff of only 10,000.
> 
> While UNRWA asserts there are 5 million Palestinian refugees, then-U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced in January 2021 that less than 5 percent of people registered with UNRWA meet the internationally recognized criteria for refugee status.7 Most are citizens of Jordan or residents of the West Bank or Gaza – that is, they are currently living in the territory they seek for a future state of Palestine.
> 
> UNRWA’s mandate and inaccurate labeling of people as refugees perpetuates conditions conducive to instability and violence in the Middle East. UNRWA raises generation after generation of Palestinian children to believe that they are entitled to occupy homes that do not belong to their families but that Palestinians claim should be part of a Palestinian state. Israel, of course, would never open its doors to several million individuals who see it as an enemy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | United Nations Relief and Works Agency
> 
> 
> Analysis | June 30, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org


Let the refugees return. Problem solve.

This isn't rocket science.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, even though most of the original refugees are no longer alive, UNRWA provides health care, education, and other basic government-like services in the West Bank, Gaza, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon. Not accounting for inflation, from 1950 to 2018, American taxpayers contributed more than $6 billion to UNRWA. The United States suspended funding for UNRWA in 2018.1 The Biden administration announced on April 7, 2021, that it would resume funding to UNRWA without any concrete plans for reform.
> 
> Unlike many UN agencies to which the United States provides large sums of funding, UNRWA has no board of directors to conduct oversight and steer the organization. The agency’s inefficiency and bloated bureaucracy is readily apparent. UNRWA serves a population of more than 5 million people with a staff of roughly 30,000, while UNHCR serves more than 20 million people worldwide with a staff of only 10,000.
> 
> While UNRWA asserts there are 5 million Palestinian refugees, then-U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced in January 2021 that less than 5 percent of people registered with UNRWA meet the internationally recognized criteria for refugee status.7 Most are citizens of Jordan or residents of the West Bank or Gaza – that is, they are currently living in the territory they seek for a future state of Palestine.
> 
> UNRWA’s mandate and inaccurate labeling of people as refugees perpetuates conditions conducive to instability and violence in the Middle East. UNRWA raises generation after generation of Palestinian children to believe that they are entitled to occupy homes that do not belong to their families but that Palestinians claim should be part of a Palestinian state. Israel, of course, would never open its doors to several million individuals who see it as an enemy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | United Nations Relief and Works Agency
> 
> 
> Analysis | June 30, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the refugees return. Problem solve.
> 
> This isn't rocket science.
Click to expand...

How solved?
Their Jihad against local Jews made them refugees.
And it isn't rocket science, they've made it into a business,
and the most invested in prolonging it than anyone, at the expense of all real refugees.


----------



## Sixties Fan

How They Did It

Between 1967 and 2021, the enemies of the Jewish state and the Jewish people created in effect an army of anti-Israel operatives in key positions in Western societies, including Israel herself. These operatives are often opinion leaders who influence the behavior of their countries.

Here is how they did it.

The Arab nations failed to defeat Israel in major military conflicts in 1948, 1967, and 1973. At that point, they turned to _cognitive warfare,_ the manipulation of information, attitudes, beliefs, and feelings, in order to weaken their enemy and deny it support from third parties. Thus there were two primary targets: the population of the State of Israel, and the Western nations that might become sources of financial, logistical, diplomatic, or other forms of help for the Jewish state.

The objective of cognitive warfare is to divide, disrupt, and isolate the enemy so that it be finished off more easily by military means. Terrorism is an important part of cognitive warfare, because frightened people are prone to Stockholm syndrome. But this discussion will be limited to the non-kinetic aspects of cognitive warfare.

The cognitive war began around 1967, initiated by the Soviet KGB as a propaganda campaign. The terrorists of the PLO – whose actual ideology was close to that of Nazi Germany – were presented as a national liberation movement, which found approval in the leftist student and antiwar movements that were part of the larger Soviet cognitive assault on the West.

By 1973, the challenges facing the cognitive warriors of the Arab world and their advisors were great. The Jews of Israel had lost the overconfidence of the post-1967 era. The USA had (finally) resupplied Israel with the weapons needed to reverse the advance of her enemies and – although she was prevented from achieving a crushing victory – she had clearly established her military superiority. But the militarily weak Arabs strengthened their cognitive warfare capabilities to include more than mere propaganda. They launched operations to fundamentally change important features of the social landscape of the West.

Cognitive attacks were aimed at the following Western targets:

International institutions; the UN and its agencies (easy targets because of the built-in Soviet/Third World majority).

(full article online)









						How Israel-haters became influential (Vic Rosenthal)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Just to establish some groundwork to suggest how outlandish the report is. HRW’s position is so extreme, it goes beyond even the positions of some of Israel’s opponents, such as PA President Mahmoud Abbas, or critics such as the International Criminal Court. In a speech just weeks before the HRW report, Abbas made clear that Israel is not currently an apartheid state (though he did not rule out it “eventually” becoming one). The International Criminal Court has been investigating potential crimes by Israel for years, and yet the Office of the Prosecutor has never mentioned apartheid as part of its investigation.

Just a few months after the report was released, Israel formed a new government with not only numerous Arabs in it, but an ideologically Arab, Islamist party holding decisive power. Thus the supposedly apartheid state is one of the only one in the Middle East with a Muslim Brotherhood party in government, as opposed to repressed by the state.

Perhaps the fundamental methodological problem with the report – beyond its misstatement and distortions – is that it does not begin with any objective or measurable standard for what practices amount to apartheid. Extraordinary racist policies are pervasive around the world, with the genocidal treatment of Uighurs, Tibetans, and other minorities in China a compelling example. Yet while HRW has criticized particular practices of other governments as being apartheid in nature, it has never accused a government of being itself an apartheid regime.

(full article online)





__





						The Apartheid Accusation Against Israel is Baseless – and Agenda-Driven
					

Human Rights Watch’s new report accusing Israel of the crime of apartheid is, despite its length, a propaganda document: full of falsehoods and distortions. The world it describes is an alternate reality. Addressing a document so agenda-driven and skewed presents the challenge of dealing with...



					www.ejiltalk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, some 35,000 Muslims came for Friday prayers to the Al Aqsa Mosque and the surrounding courtyards of the Temple Mount.

This is pretty typical.

I think it is highly probable that when the Temple Mount was under Ottoman, British and Jordanian rule, the number of worshipers never or very rarely exceeded that number, even during major Muslim holidays.

When Israel recaptured Jerusalem in 1967, there were only 54,000 Muslims in the city - including the areas of Jerusalem that Israel expanded. In 1944, only 30,000 Muslims lived there - men, women and children.

While it is possible that on holidays there were tens of thousands who came from surrounding areas to visit, I still doubt that it reached 35,000. Accounts from newspapers in the first half of the 20th century would describe the crowds as being in the thousands, not tens or hundreds of thousands, for Muslim holidays, as in this April 1, 1934 NYT article. 

(full article online)









						More Muslims visited the Temple Mount on this average Friday than ever did before 1967
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As reported by the Times of Israel:

“Since the Oslo Accords between Israel and the Palestinians were signed in the early 1990s, Israel had granted residency or citizenship to an average of 12,000 Arab Israelis per year for family reunification, including children.

Among them was Shadi Tubasi, a Hamas member who had married an Arab Israeli woman. In March 2002, he killed 16 Israelis and wounded 40 more when he blew himself up at a Haifa restaurant. Tubasi had timed his brutal bombing with care: the tables were packed with diners celebrating the Passover holiday, making the attack one of the bloodiest of the Second Intifada.

Authorities saw Tubasi’s blue Israeli identity card as a significant asset in his ability to carry out the attack despite heightened security vigilance.

“Family unification has served terror groups many times due to the affinity of those involved [to terror groups], their access and the ability to exploit the mobility of those who’ve achieved family unification for terrorist purposes,” Adi Carmi, a former Shin Bet official who specialized in counterterrorism, told The Times of Israel.

In the aftermath of the bombing, the Interior Ministry immediately froze the reunification process, saying that they feared further attacks by naturalized West Bank Palestinians. A year later, the stoppage was codified into a temporary law with a yearly sunset provision. […]

In 2003, the state told the High Court that 23 Palestinians who had received citizenship or residency through family reunification had “provided meaningful assistance in hostile activity against state security” during the Second Intifada.” According to the Israeli government, 45 Israelis were killed and 124 Israelis were wounded in attacks in which those Palestinians were involved.”

That relevant context is completely absent from the BBC’s report, which goes on to unquestioningly promote a second-hand quote from a person affected by the law:

(full article online)









						BBC report fails to provide full context to Israeli citizenship law
					

An article headlined “Israel's new government fails to extend controversial citizenship law” was published on the BBC News website’s ‘Middle East’ pag




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Why does the Israeli-Palestinian conflict get so much more attention than any other conflict in the world?” Often, when Israelis ask this question, they are accused of “whataboutism”. However, I am constantly asked this by friends and colleagues who are genuinely puzzled.

As noted by Jonathan Freedland, this is certainly not the bloodiest conflict in the Middle East: hundreds of thousands have been murdered in Syria and Yemen recently. It is also not the only conflict that involves a democracy, though Nato involvement in Afghanistan has not received the same level of coverage.

While Former AP reporter Matti Freidman offered a plausible explanation in the Jewish component of the conflict, there are additional factors that might help us understand this media obsession.

Covering Israel is easy.

Covering Israel is free of risks.

Journalists love to come to Israel.

Israel is famous

The story of Israel means something to everybody

(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.thejc.com
				




(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.thejc.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Over 800 academics and artists have signed yet another letter demanding that Israel be destroyed and replaced with yet another Arab-majority state.

Somehow, this Arab state will be "a democratic constitutional arrangement that grants and implements on all the inhabitants of this land equal rights and duties, regardless of their racial, ethnic, and religious identities, or gender preferences."

Like all the other Arab states!

We know that they want this to be another Arab state because the letter says the state will "give priority to the long deferred right of return of Palestinian refugees expelled from their towns and villages during the creation of the State of Israel."

The letter uses the word "apartheid" 17 times. 

It should not need to be said that people who are obsessed with the destruction of the world's only Jewish state, who are silent about the scores of states that declare themselves to be Christian, Muslim, Arab or Buddhist, prove themselves to be antisemites. But just to make sure, they use the Nazi-era term of "Jewish supremacy."

The organization behind this letter is French - Association des Universitaires pour le Respect du Droit International en Palestine - so it is not surprising that over 200 of the signatories are from France. As of this writing, 151 are from the US and 116 are from the UK.

While there are some Israelis on the list, only one identifies as living in Israel now - Emmanuel Farjoun, Emeritus Professor of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, who had called for boycotting Israel in 2002, before the BDS movement officially started.

The home page of AURDIP includes this photo, which almost certainly shows the results of a Gaza rocket that fell short in a school in 2014. This is exactly the pattern of Gaza terror rocket damage and not Israeli airstrikes. (If an Israeli rocket was shot at this school, there would be no school there.)

(full article online)









						Hundreds of academics and "artists" sign yet another letter to dismantle Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, even though most of the original refugees are no longer alive, UNRWA provides health care, education, and other basic government-like services in the West Bank, Gaza, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon. Not accounting for inflation, from 1950 to 2018, American taxpayers contributed more than $6 billion to UNRWA. The United States suspended funding for UNRWA in 2018.1 The Biden administration announced on April 7, 2021, that it would resume funding to UNRWA without any concrete plans for reform.
> 
> Unlike many UN agencies to which the United States provides large sums of funding, UNRWA has no board of directors to conduct oversight and steer the organization. The agency’s inefficiency and bloated bureaucracy is readily apparent. UNRWA serves a population of more than 5 million people with a staff of roughly 30,000, while UNHCR serves more than 20 million people worldwide with a staff of only 10,000.
> 
> While UNRWA asserts there are 5 million Palestinian refugees, then-U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo announced in January 2021 that less than 5 percent of people registered with UNRWA meet the internationally recognized criteria for refugee status.7 Most are citizens of Jordan or residents of the West Bank or Gaza – that is, they are currently living in the territory they seek for a future state of Palestine.
> 
> UNRWA’s mandate and inaccurate labeling of people as refugees perpetuates conditions conducive to instability and violence in the Middle East. UNRWA raises generation after generation of Palestinian children to believe that they are entitled to occupy homes that do not belong to their families but that Palestinians claim should be part of a Palestinian state. Israel, of course, would never open its doors to several million individuals who see it as an enemy.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDD | United Nations Relief and Works Agency
> 
> 
> Analysis | June 30, 2021 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fdd.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the refugees return. Problem solve.
> 
> This isn't rocket science.
Click to expand...

Firstly, ''refugees'' is a phony label. Secondly, who pays that welfare bill?


----------



## Hollie

One might have thought the Hitler Youth was a relic of German fascism. That ideology lives on, however, in the territories occupied by the islamic fascists.










						Palestinian scouts in Lebanon turn scout salute into Nazi-like salute, pledging allegiance to “Palestine” | PMW Analysis
					

Hezbollah official spoke at scouts’ event and huge poster of Imad Mughniyeh – a senior Lebanese Hezbollah terrorist - adorned the ceremony




					palwatch.org
				




The scout sign – or the three-finger-salute – is usually made with the three middle fingers touching the brow while the thumb and the little finger are folded and the palm faces out. However, the Palestinian scouts at the ceremony in Lebanon stretched their arms diagonally into the sky, thus making the scout sign look like the salute used by the Nazis:








[YouTube Channel of Fatah TV (Lebanon), June 7, 2021]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Saudi journalist Dr. Amal Al-Hazzani compared the Palestinians to a sick family member who gets so much help, he is incapable of taking care of himself.

She blasted the Palestinian leadership for not showing more appreciation for Saudi support.

Al-Hazzani noted that Israel fought Hamas in the recent May conflict in retaliation for Hamas rockets, saying, “We must recognize who was in the wrong. We should not be blinded by our hatred toward Israel.”


(full article online)









						WATCH: ‘We Know Who’s to Blame,’ Says Saudi Journalist Blasting Palestinians after Gaza War | United with Israel
					

Journalist Dr. Amal Al-Hazzani blasted the Palestinians for not being appreciative of Saudi support and not doing anything productive to further their cause.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas isn't the only anti-Israel terror group that actively recruits child soldiers. Hezbollah has been doing this for years.

Hezbollah openly started recruiting children in 2014 when helping the Syrian army. 

A 2016 interview with Al Monitor of a soldier recruited as a child shows that brainwashing them with religious justifications for wanting to be martyred is a large part of the training:




> Al-Monitor:  How old are you and how long have you been with Hezbollah?
> Karbal:  I am 18. I joined Hezbollah a year and a half ago.
> Al-Monitor:  Why did you want to join the organization?
> Karbal:  To wage jihad in Syria. It is my religious duty to fight there. It is the duty of every Muslim. It will also ensure my salvation after my death.
> Al-Monitor:  Why do you want to wage jihad?
> Karbal:  I have always been religious. As a child, I used to attend religious majlis [religion classes at the mosque], where they explained to us the duties of a good Muslim. I think I have been ready to die for a long time, and when the war in Syria broke out, it was clear to me it was a war of good against evil. The takfiris in Syria were attacking our holy sites, our Mouqadassat, which are our most sacred places, such as the Sayyida Zeinab pilgrimage site. We could not let that happen.
> Al-Monitor:  What type of training did you receive from Hezbollah?
> Karbal:  We are submitted to three trainings. The first is a religious training. We are taught about jihad and about the goal of the war in Syria, which is the protection of our holy sites.



Houthis also recruit child soldiers, so every group that Iran supports also recruits children for war.

Human rights groups seem remarkably unconcerned over this.









						Hezbollah recruits child soldiers too
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hamas isn't the only anti-Israel terror group that actively recruits child soldiers. Hezbollah has been doing this for years.
> 
> Hezbollah openly started recruiting children in 2014 when helping the Syrian army.
> 
> A 2016 interview with Al Monitor of a soldier recruited as a child shows that brainwashing them with religious justifications for wanting to be martyred is a large part of the training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Monitor:  How old are you and how long have you been with Hezbollah?
> Karbal:  I am 18. I joined Hezbollah a year and a half ago.
> Al-Monitor:  Why did you want to join the organization?
> Karbal:  To wage jihad in Syria. It is my religious duty to fight there. It is the duty of every Muslim. It will also ensure my salvation after my death.
> Al-Monitor:  Why do you want to wage jihad?
> Karbal:  I have always been religious. As a child, I used to attend religious majlis [religion classes at the mosque], where they explained to us the duties of a good Muslim. I think I have been ready to die for a long time, and when the war in Syria broke out, it was clear to me it was a war of good against evil. The takfiris in Syria were attacking our holy sites, our Mouqadassat, which are our most sacred places, such as the Sayyida Zeinab pilgrimage site. We could not let that happen.
> Al-Monitor:  What type of training did you receive from Hezbollah?
> Karbal:  We are submitted to three trainings. The first is a religious training. We are taught about jihad and about the goal of the war in Syria, which is the protection of our holy sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthis also recruit child soldiers, so every group that Iran supports also recruits children for war.
> 
> Human rights groups seem remarkably unconcerned over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hezbollah recruits child soldiers too
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
Click to expand...

Any of them in military service before 18?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Compared to an Arab population growth rate of merely *0.9%* during Jordan’s rule – when the number of births was almost offset by net emigration – there was a *2.2%* average annual population growth rate during Israel’s rule. Moreover, 1990 and 1991 featured a 4.5% and 5.1% population growth rates.

Arguably, the surge of the Arab population growth was misperceived by the demographic establishment, which projected a continued growth, ignoring the “*pre-fall-surge*” syndrome. The latter characterizes population growth rates of third world societies, whenever integrated into Western world societies.

When a Third World population is integrated into a Western population, it benefits from a considerable modernization of infrastructure, which triggers a surge in fertility rate ( and reduced infant mortality) and reduced emigration. But, the surge in population growth lasts for one generation, before falling due to modernization/Westernization, as evidenced in Judea and Samaria:

*Massive urbanization (from 75% rural in 1967 to 77% urban in 2021);
*Most girls complete high school and increasingly pursue higher education;
*Reduced teen pregnancy and substantial use of contraceptives (70%);
*Larger female participation in the job market;
*Rising marriage age of women from 15 year old to 22 and older;
*Shorter reproductive period from 16-55 year old to 23-45 year old;
*Higher divorce rate and youth emigration;
*Bottom Line: 9 births per Arab woman in the 1960s; 3.02 births in 2021.

(full article online)





__





						Arab Demography Westernizes as Jewish Demography Thrives «  The Ettinger Report
					






					theettingerreport.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This May, in the spirit of the Abraham Accords, Abu Dhabi's book fair was totally clean. This was not the case in Egypt.​
This was not the case of Egypt, however, where the ongoing fair hosts 1,218 publishers in 756 stands representing 25 countries, led by Spain, whose ambassador recently waxed lyrical regarding Hispano-Arab literature.

At the same time, Egyptian author Mansour Abdel Hakim was signing at the Dar Al Kitab Al Arabi (House of the Arab Book) stand, the fourth volume in his series The Great Secrets of Freemasonry – The World Hidden Government (in English and in Arabic). This demeaning book takes you through various conspiracy theories and the beliefs they promote, including one that says Jews divided the world into two parts: masters and slaves.

Each year in Frankfurt we present The Worst Offender Award. In 2019, it went to Iran for its books for four-to-seven year old children extolling “shehada,” suicide martyrdom. The runner-up award went to Egypt for a plethora of questionable editions.

(full article online)









						The Cairo Book Fair remains rife with antisemitism - opinion
					

This May, in the spirit of the Abraham Accords, Abu Dhabi's book fair was totally clean. This was not the case in Egypt.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Rise of antisemitism everywhere.  Why, because they can, because they feed on that hatred and distortion of what is true. )

One afternoon, I was called into a room discussing Israel and her struggles against Hamas and other terrorist organizations. One person in the discussion suggested that if Israel ever had the upper hand militarily, they would kill all Arabs in the region. I gently pointed out that since the late 1960s, Israel has had—as policymakers call it—a qualitative military edge, but despite that advantage, Israel instead pursued peace with its Arab neighbors in the region. A pointed exchange, but a purely political one.

Then a young man who was known for frequent antisemitic outbursts joined the virtual stage, and not only condemned my view, but equated my acknowledgement of Israel’s military might with a call for genocide. Despite everyone present pointing out that this was not what I said, the young man went on a tirade against Jews in general and their innate desire for blood and vengeance.

That night, a room began, hosted by several anti-Israel voices on Clubhouse including the fellow I met earlier that day. The room suggested that all Jews sought to murder Arabs living in Israel or the territories, and then the topic turned to me personally. I was quickly identified as a problem because “no one is able to counter his views.” Two solutions were proposed. The first was to use the reporting feature that Clubhouse includes to flag problematic content to mass report my account, with the hopes of having me removed from Clubhouse. The second was to “dox” me personally. My home address, where I live with my wife and five children, was publicly announced in the room. While as the Chabad rabbi of the University of Kentucky and the Lexington area, my address is fairly easy to find by design, to hear it announced in this fashion along with calls for “someone to do something about him” was certainly jarring.

The campaign to mass report me bore fruit and Clubhouse restricted my ability to begin conversations for 24 hours. My rights were thankfully restored after an appeal, but nothing was done to moderate the violent threats being made against me or other members of the Jewish community.

(full article online)









						How The ‘Clubhouse Rabbi’ Got Booted Off The App—For Confronting Antisemites On It
					

The pioneering invitation-only social media platform struggles with a growing hate speech problem




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The ACLU and antisemites of all ideologies oppose the IHRA definition because it objectively exposes the true nature of stylized contemporary antisemitism. We all know that antisemites often use the pretense of referring to Israel or Zionists when the public perception they seek to cultivate speaks to the Jewish people as a collective. Contrary to the ACLU’s false claims, the IHRA definition doesn’t prevent antisemitic speech, it merely highlights its bigoted nature for those who lack a proper understanding of this unique form of racism.

To be clear, the overwhelming majority of Democrats oppose antisemitism and wish to combat it. However, if they are unable to stand up to the ACLU and antisemites in legislatures, they will certainly be unable to do so in classrooms. Arizona’s Democrats now face a heavy moral responsibility for the fate of a Holocaust education mandate that includes no safeguards from abuse at a time of crisis for Jewish students. HB2241 is therefore a cause for soul-searching rather than celebration.

(full article online )









						Arizona's Holocaust education does not protect Jews - opinion
					

If antisemitism can happen in our legislature, it can happen in the classroom.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From 2016 to 2020, the United Nations has funneled at least $40 million to radical Palestinian non-governmental organizations that have ties to terror groups and promote the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel, a new report by the Zionist watchdog organization Im Tirtzu revealed.

The report, which surveyed 19 Palestinian NGOs that receive funding from the UN, revealed that nearly all of them support BDS and eight of them have ties to Hamas or the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terror groups.

(full article online)









						New Report: UN Funds Millions to Terror-Linked Palestinian NGOs | United with Israel
					

The United Nations funneled at least $40 million to radical Palestinian NGOs over a four-year period.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The ACLU and antisemites of all ideologies oppose the IHRA definition because it objectively exposes the true nature of stylized contemporary antisemitism. We all know that antisemites often use the pretense of referring to Israel or Zionists when the public perception they seek to cultivate speaks to the Jewish people as a collective. Contrary to the ACLU’s false claims, the IHRA definition doesn’t prevent antisemitic speech, it merely highlights its bigoted nature for those who lack a proper understanding of this unique form of racism.
> 
> To be clear, the overwhelming majority of Democrats oppose antisemitism and wish to combat it. However, if they are unable to stand up to the ACLU and antisemites in legislatures, they will certainly be unable to do so in classrooms. Arizona’s Democrats now face a heavy moral responsibility for the fate of a Holocaust education mandate that includes no safeguards from abuse at a time of crisis for Jewish students. HB2241 is therefore a cause for soul-searching rather than celebration.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona's Holocaust education does not protect Jews - opinion
> 
> 
> If antisemitism can happen in our legislature, it can happen in the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


Censoring Palestine: The Weaponisation Of Anti-Semitism​


----------



## Sixties Fan

In recent months, we have seen a large increase in bigoted, discriminatory, and slanderous statements about Israel’s alleged misdeeds. The anti-Israel campaign hijacks unsuspecting organizations – a city council in Raleigh, North Carolina; a teachers’ union in Seattle, the student government at Yale – to use as political shields for their campaign of hate. The campaign pretends to target Israeli crimes – some real, some exaggerated, some completely fictional – but it has no effect on Israeli policies and actions. The Israeli government really doesn’t care and likely hasn’t even noticed that Swarthmore College students called to boycott Sabra hummus (made in Virginia), a call the college president rejected.

Nor does the anti-Israel campaign help Palestinians. It was silent when hundreds of thousands of Palestinians were expelled from Jordan, Kuwait, Libya, and Lebanon. It has nothing to say about the Egyptian blockade of Gaza or the murder of a dissident by the Palestinian Authority security forces. Anti-Israel activists didn’t protest Assad’s forces gassing Palestinians in Syria, or Hamas using Gaza civilians as human shields for rocket attacks on Israel.

So if the campaign doesn’t hurt Israel and doesn’t help Palestinian, what is its point? The point is to condemn Israel as the nation-state of the Jewish people. (Grumbles about “ethno-nationalism” fall flat when applied only to Israel and not to other nation-states like, say, Norway and Japan.) Affinity and connection to the land and the people of Israel are core to Jewish religious tradition, ethnic identity, and cultural heritage. The right of self-determination and political independence is granted to indigenous peoples everywhere, challenged only with regards to the Jewish people. So an attack on Israel is, in fact, an attack on Jews everywhere. Singling out the Jewish state and the Jewish people is an expression of prejudice; prejudice against Jews is so ancient and so prevalent that it has its own word, “antisemitism,” or Jew-hatred.

(full article online)









						It’s not about Israel
					

From the blog of Nevet Basker at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Israel, Jews and Arabs sit together in the waiting room of Hadassah Hospital waiting to receive the same care. I know, I have worked there.

Jewish and Arab students both do top-flight research at institutions like Hebrew University and the Technion. Side by side, they present their work at major scientific conferences. I know, I have been there and quizzed them.

Jews and Arabs start restaurants and other businesses together. I have seen it. Arab justices sit on the Supreme Court. An Arab party is part of the new governing coalition of Israel.

If Arab people want to participate in a true — and messy — democracy, the only place they can do so in the Middle East, is in Israel.


This hardly sounds like apartheid or genocide to me. Any claims to that effect are fallacious; they demean actual genocide and apartheid; and they are hurtful to me and to the Jewish community at Yale.

Hamas is not Palestine. It does not offer any hope for improved conditions for the people of Gaza. Hamas is an organized criminal entity made up of people who murder Jews and hold on to power by blaming others for their own incompetence. They spend all their guilt-ridden European aid money to build rockets and then fire them from the courtyards of kindergartens.

They send petrol-laden balloons (even after agreeing to a cease-fire!) into Israel to start forest fires and kill children. They are not interested in educating their people or even in vaccinating them. The only “Metro” they have constructed is not to ferry people to productive jobs, but to sneak terrorists into Israel to kill, maim, and abduct.

(full article online)









						Yale Professor: College Council Attack on Israel Is Not Supported by Fact, Nor Becoming of Yale Students
					

Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut//WikiCommons In Israel, Jews and Arabs sit together in the waiting room of Hadassah Hospital …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In Israel, Jews and Arabs sit together in the waiting room of Hadassah Hospital waiting to receive the same care. I know, I have worked there.
> 
> Jewish and Arab students both do top-flight research at institutions like Hebrew University and the Technion. Side by side, they present their work at major scientific conferences. I know, I have been there and quizzed them.
> 
> Jews and Arabs start restaurants and other businesses together. I have seen it. Arab justices sit on the Supreme Court. An Arab party is part of the new governing coalition of Israel.
> 
> If Arab people want to participate in a true — and messy — democracy, the only place they can do so in the Middle East, is in Israel.
> 
> 
> This hardly sounds like apartheid or genocide to me. Any claims to that effect are fallacious; they demean actual genocide and apartheid; and they are hurtful to me and to the Jewish community at Yale.
> 
> Hamas is not Palestine. It does not offer any hope for improved conditions for the people of Gaza. Hamas is an organized criminal entity made up of people who murder Jews and hold on to power by blaming others for their own incompetence. They spend all their guilt-ridden European aid money to build rockets and then fire them from the courtyards of kindergartens.
> 
> They send petrol-laden balloons (even after agreeing to a cease-fire!) into Israel to start forest fires and kill children. They are not interested in educating their people or even in vaccinating them. The only “Metro” they have constructed is not to ferry people to productive jobs, but to sneak terrorists into Israel to kill, maim, and abduct.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yale Professor: College Council Attack on Israel Is Not Supported by Fact, Nor Becoming of Yale Students
> 
> 
> Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut//WikiCommons In Israel, Jews and Arabs sit together in the waiting room of Hadassah Hospital …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


There is very little difference between Jews and Palestinians on the person to person level.

However, their governments suck donkey dicks,


----------



## Sixties Fan

Though the British Muslim news site 5 Pillars has a track record of defending hate preachers, promoting incitement and peddling wild anti-Israel conspiracy theories, they are regulated by one of the UK’s independent press regulators.  So, we’ve been reading and posting about their problematic content, and recently came across an explicit call to violence published at their site.

The op-ed (“Gaza: The war isn’t over but the Palestinian resistance is ready”) by Abdel Bari-Atwan – originally published at Rai al-Youm_, _where Bari-Atwan is editor-in-chief – was posted at 5 Pillars on June 21st, nearly a month after the ceasefire that ended the war between Israel and Hamas.

It begins its call to arms in the 5th and 6th paragraph, in the context of the Jerusalem Day march in Jerusalem.



> Amid the tension and ongoing repression, Palestinian calls are growing on Hamas, Islamic Jihad and other resistance factions to retaliate with missiles to these provocations and acts of aggression, and specifically to resume their bombardment of Israeli settlements [sic]in response to the March of the Flags.
> But the responsibility for resistance does not only lie with the resistance factions – it lies with _all_ Arabs and Muslims.
> …
> Had [the Jewish marchers in Jerusalem] thought their behaviour would provoke a backlash from 1.5 billion Arabs and Muslims around the world, they would never have even been there.


Bari-Atwan, in the op-ed’s penultimate paragraph, then pivots to explicitly praising terrorists in Gaza:



> Wars consist of battles and rounds. The _heroes_ of the Gaza Strip will not stop resisting the occupation until they have liberated every inch of Palestinian territory. Having achieved self-sufficiency in missile production and a measure of deterrence against Israel against all the odds, they know best how and when to continue the struggle.


Let’s be clear: Bari-Atwan is calling on “all Arabs and Muslims” to assist Hamas and Islamic Jihad (recognised as terrorist groups by the British government) in their violent, antisemitic ‘resistance’ targeting Israeli civilians – violence that shouldn’t end, he avers, until all the land ‘between the river and the sea is “liberated”.  Though it is of course for others to determine the particulars of British law, advice put out by the Home Office does note that, under the Terrorism Act of 2000, “it is illegal to make statements in support of a terrorist organisation”.

(full article online)









						British Muslim news site’s op-ed praises Hamas and incites violence
					

Though the British Muslim news site 5 Pillars has a track record of defending hate preachers, promoting incitement and peddling wild anti-Israel conspiracy theo




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

This ruling is the first case in which US courts have found Banks Markazi, Melli or Saderat liable for a terror attack by a foreign terrorist organization against a US national.​
(full article online)









						US court rules 3 Iranian banks liable for Hamas terror attack
					

This ruling is the first case in which US courts have found Banks Markazi, Melli or Saderat liable for a terror attack by a foreign terrorist organization against a US national.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The declaration also urged Christians to accept the importance of Zionism for most Jews, warning that “some of the approaches and language used by pro-Palestinian advocates are indeed reminiscent of what could be called traditional antisemitism.”

(full article online)









						800 years later: Church of England apologizes for expelling the Jews
					

The declaration also urged Christians to accept the importance of Zionism for most Jews, warning that “some of the approaches and language used by pro-Palestinian advocates are indeed reminiscent of what could be called traditional antisemitism.”




					www.israel365news.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bayard was a resolute supporter of Israel, a position that put him at odds with both his own pacifist principles and left-wing activists who regarded the Palestine Liberation Organization a legitimate liberation movement. Even before the Six-Day War, some outspoken Black Americans, most notably Malcolm X, gave vocal support to armed Palestinian groups. But Bayard laid the problems of the Middle East squarely at the feet of the monarchs and dictators who brutalized the Arab people—he referred to some of them as “proto-fascist”—and who resented Israel as the region’s lone democracy and, thus, a living rebuke to their own despotic regimes. After the UN General Assembly adopted the notorious “Zionism Is Racism” resolution in 1975, Bayard organized a committee of Black leaders to support the Jewish state.

(full article online)









						Remembering Bayard Rustin
					

We need him—and his commitment to nonviolence and integration—more than ever.




					www.americanpurpose.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Prof. Salman Zarka was appointed by Health Minister Nitzan Horowitz as Israel’s next coronavirus commissioner on Wednesday.

He will replace outgoing commissioner Prof. Nachman Ash, who was selected as the ministry’s new director-general, at the helm of Magen Israel, the special task force set up to coordinate the fight against COVID-19.

“I will work in full partnership with experts and political leaders in a professional and determined manner, always having the values of the medical profession before my eyes,” Zarka said. “The coronavirus pandemic is not just a health issue, it is a complex issue concerning the national security of the State of Israel. We must take into account all the considerations and broad implications of dealing with the virus.”

Zarka has been director-general of Ziv Medical Center in Safed for the past seven years and was already a member of the committee of experts advising the authorities on the pandemic.

A graduate of the Technion-Israel Institute of Technology, the doctor is an epidemiologist, teaches at both Bar-Ilan and Hebrew universities, and is also an expert in public health and public health administration.

(full article online)









						Druze hospital director chosen as new coronavirus commissioner
					

Prof. Salman Zarka, an epidemiologist, has been D-G of Ziv Medical Center in Safed and served in the expert committee advising the Health Ministry on the pandemic.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Any request to reopen the former U.S. consulate in Jerusalem as an independent U.S. mission serving the Palestinian Authority and Palestinian residents of the territories raises legal and political issues requiring due consideration.
Following Israel’s establishment in 1948 and after Israel’s 1967 acquisition of eastern Jerusalem, the United States had refrained from recognizing Israel’s sovereignty over any part of Jerusalem, east or west.
The former U.S. Jerusalem consulate functioned as an independent entity, separate from the U.S. embassy to Israel, serving principally as a quasi-diplomatic mission for the Arab population of the territories and the Palestinian Authority.
With the 2017 U.S. recognition of Israel’s sovereignty in all of Jerusalem, any new consular mission in Israel would, pursuant to relevant international consular practice, require Israel’s prior consent.
It is highly unlikely that Israel could give its consent to reopening a U.S. Jerusalem consulate as an independent mission within Israel, serving a foreign political entity – the Palestinian Authority and residents of the areas under its control.
The 1995 Oslo Accords witnessed by world leaders, including the U.S. president, enables foreign states to maintain “representative offices” in areas controlled by the Palestinian Authority in order to facilitate the implementation of cooperationagreements for the benefit of the Authority. This would appear to be the appropriate formula for any U.S. representation via-a-vis the Palestinian leadership and people.

(full article online)









						A U.S. Consulate for the Palestinians Should Be on Palestinian Territory – Not in Jerusalem
					

Reopening the U.S. Consulate in Jerusalem is Legally and Politically Problematic - A U.S. Consulate for the Palestinians Should Be on Palestinian Territory – Not in Jerusalem




					jcpa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week another sale was revealed. Faoud Atallah Siyam had sold his properties to the Elad Association a while ago and subsequently died. His wife wasn't aware of the sale but she was called to a lawyer's office this week where she was shown video of Siyam accepting the money and that he also sold another apartment he owned in the neighborhood to the Jewish group. 

Because the Arab media doesn't want to admit that their own people would sell land to Jews, they use the language (in both Arabic and English) that the properties were "leaked" to the Jews.

These stories don't often make it into Western media because the narrative is that Jews are stealing properties rather than legally purchasing them. If the truth was reported, the media would have to mention the potential death penalty that the PA has for selling land to Jews, which would be awkward and show that the only bigots in this story are the Palestinians. 


(full article online)









						Palestinians in Silwan selling houses to Jews, taking the money and fleeing
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(Every year, the same thing.  Jews, and only Jews "Storm" The Temple Mount. Islam is the master, Jews....mere servants )



> Dozens of settlers stormed this morning, Monday 19/7/2021, the day of Arafat, the greatest day of Hajj, in defiance and a dangerous transgression that has not occurred in the past years.
> 
> The occupation forces had launched a drone over the Marwani Mosque to secure the settlers’ incursions.
> 
> Our correspondents reported that the intrusion comes again in clear defiance of all the feelings of Muslims in the world, and without any consideration, amid great security restrictions.



Here you can see yourself how disrespectful the Jewish stormers are towards the feelings of Muslims. 




The "storming" is quieter than the roosters are.











						Watch what "settlers storming the Al Aqsa mosque" today looks like according to Islamic Jihad (video)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Imagine if the situation was reversed and there was Muslim control over these places. Would they allow Jews to enter on their holy days?

We don't have to imagine. When Muslims controlled them before 1967, Jews were banned from entering both. Muslims would not allow Jews to go beyond the seventh step at the Cave of the Patriarchs, and they would gather to pray at that step.


Even today, even though Jewish holy spots are listed in the Oslo agreements as places that Jews should be able to freely and safely visit, the Jewish sites under Palestinian Authority rule can only be visited sporadically and when protected by the Israeli army. 

And Muslims insist, today, that these holy spots are exclusively Muslim and Jews should be banned altogether from them.

The international community, which wants to give control of these places back to Muslims, will never insist on Jewish rights to visit and worship at Jewish holy places. It is up to Israel to enforce that.

(full article online)









						Judaism's two holiest places are filled with Muslims today
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> There is very little difference between Jews and Palestinians on the person to person level.
> 
> However, their governments suck donkey dicks,



No govt can be perfect,
but that's neither an excuse to demand exclusive Arab-Muslim rule over the Middle East.

In fact, if Israel opened its borders,
half of the Arab population in the Middle East,
leaves their degradation and flocks to become Israeli citizens...the other half next day.

*Now answer this:*

have you seen Jews strap suicide belts on their kids?
Did you ever see Jews going to Arabia to play soccer in the Ka'aba?
Or did you see Jews going on "picknicks" in ancient cemeteries to trash them with garbage?


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

She wasn't chosen to head this commission in spite of her hate of Israel, but because of it.

The commission will not find any systemic antisemitism from the Arab side, but it will almost definitely eagerly join the bandwagon of accusing Israel of systemic racism and apartheid against Palestinians.

It is not meant to issue only a single report, like any other Commission of Inquiry. No, when it comes to Israel, the UN makes up new rules. This is a permanent Commission that will report to the UN every year, forever, its only purpose to say how horrible Israel is.

The mandate of the commission makes it obvious that its mission is one-sided. It starts off with:




> Investigate in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and in Israel all alleged violations of international humanitarian law and all alleged violations and abuses of international human rights law leading up to and since 13 April 2021


What is so special about April 13, and why does it have to be mentioned if the investigation is including all incidents before and since? 

That is the date that Palestinians say Israel started all the events that led to war. It was the first day of Ramadan and also Israel's Memorial Day, and President Rivlin was giving his annual speech at the Western Wall. Israeli police cut off power to the minaret loudspeakers on the Temple Mount because their call to prayer was drowning out his speech. Palestinians were incensed and Mahmoud Abbas called it  “a racist hate crime.”

(full article online)









						UN starts up a permanent, ongoing "bash Israel" commission of inquiry led by known Israel hater and apologist for antisemitism Navi Pillay
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

For first time, moment of silence held at start of Games for 11 Israeli athletes slain by Palestinian terrorists; victims’ widows: ‘This is the moment we’ve waited for’​








						After 49 years, Israeli victims of 1972 Olympic massacre honored at Tokyo opener
					

For first time, moment of silence held at start of Games for 11 Israeli athletes slain by Palestinian terrorists; victims' widows: 'This is the moment we've waited for'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jerusalem Post has a great interview with Richie Fox himself, as he describes his journey and many adventures. One of them stuck out to me.




> _n 1966, [Richie] took a boat from New York to England, bought a Triumph motorcycle and traveled through Western Europe, ending in Gibraltar, crossing into Morocco and driving across northern Africa, visiting Algeria, Tunisia, Libya and Egypt. From Alexandria, he and his motorcycle took a boat to Beirut, then crossed into Syria. Because of the atmosphere of fanaticism there, he kept his Jewish identity hidden, as well as the fact that he was heading to Israel. Richie then went on to Jordan, seeing Petra – that famed red sandstone historical site that Israelis had longed to go to – and eventually making his way into Israel, settling in Jerusalem.
> On his first visit to the Old City, still in Jordanian hands in 1966, he received Jordanian permission to go through the Mandelbaum Gate by declaring he was an Anabaptist. When he went to the Kotel (referred to then as the ‘Wailing Wall’), he realized that he had a privilege not granted to many Jews at all. From somewhere “deep inside,” he recited Shema Yisrael, Arab kids throwing stones at him all the while. On his way back to the Israeli side of Jerusalem, he said to himself, “I’ll probably never be there again.”
> _


_

Before 1967, Jordan did not allow Jews into Jerusalem at all - as indicated from this story where Fox had to claim to be an Anabaptist. I can only find one time that Jews were allowed to pray at the Kotel under Jordanian rule, in 1957.

Even a Jewish member of the Canadian parliament was barred from visiting the Old City by Jordan in 1959. 

Outside of that 1957 incident, Richie Fox may have been the only Jew to have successfully visited and prayed at the Kotel between 1949 and 1967.

(full article online)









						When Richie of "Richie's Pizza" managed to pray at the Kotel - before 1967
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com
				



_


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> She wasn't chosen to head this commission in spite of her hate of Israel, but because of it.
> 
> The commission will not find any systemic antisemitism from the Arab side, but it will almost definitely eagerly join the bandwagon of accusing Israel of systemic racism and apartheid against Palestinians.
> 
> It is not meant to issue only a single report, like any other Commission of Inquiry. No, when it comes to Israel, the UN makes up new rules. This is a permanent Commission that will report to the UN every year, forever, its only purpose to say how horrible Israel is.
> 
> The mandate of the commission makes it obvious that its mission is one-sided. It starts off with:
> 
> 
> 
> What is so special about April 13, and why does it have to be mentioned if the investigation is including all incidents before and since?
> 
> That is the date that Palestinians say Israel started all the events that led to war. It was the first day of Ramadan and also Israel's Memorial Day, and President Rivlin was giving his annual speech at the Western Wall. Israeli police cut off power to the minaret loudspeakers on the Temple Mount because their call to prayer was drowning out his speech. Palestinians were incensed and Mahmoud Abbas called it  “a racist hate crime.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN starts up a permanent, ongoing "bash Israel" commission of inquiry led by known Israel hater and apologist for antisemitism Navi Pillay
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Israelis helping Palestinians.  Nothing new )

It was our luck that the only intelligent and open-minded human being happened to be the chief investigator, and he had the final decision regarding our destiny. As he interrogated us one by one, I gave him an entire lecture on the complexity of the conflict area we live in. I tried to explain what the peace community in Israel and Palestine means and why an Israeli would help someone from Gaza. I spoke at length about Mohammed, who is a lawyer and human rights activist, and how he sat in a Hamas jail for simply talking to Israelis, and how his being a secular, peace-seeking Palestinian already made his life dangerous in Gaza.

(full article online)









						How Israelis and Gazans ended up behind bars in Bulgaria
					

They were 5 terrified young men shivering in the Bulgarian forest. I tried my best to explain to the border police why Israelis would help Palestinians




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

Palestinians accuse Hamas of storing weapons in residential areas​Palestinians in the Gaza Strip said that the explosion that killed 1 and injured 14 on Thursday took place in a warehouse used by Hamas for storing weapons.






*








						Palestinians accuse Hamas of storing weapons in residential areas
					

Palestinians in the Gaza Strip said that the explosion that killed 1 and injured 14 on Thursday took place in a warehouse used by Hamas for storing weapons.




					www.jpost.com
				



*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Upon announcing her decision, Shaked quoted the Talmudic statement: “Whoever saves a single life saves an entire world.” She added that, “’A’ saved the lives of the Mark family from a murderous attack. Since then, he has been persecuted for his ‘crime.’ We will never turn our backs on our good friends. Today, I have approved ‘A’s’ request for permanent residency.”

The current application on “A’s” behalf was submitted by attorney Michael Litvak of the Betsalmo organization, which is headed by Shai Glick, who welcomed the development.

“This is a very special and important decision,” Glick said, “one that demonstrates that anyone who helps the Jewish People will not be abandoned by us, G-d forbid.”


Glick added that, “Mr. ‘A’ has a very brave deed to his credit. He was prepared to endanger his own life in order to save the lives of the Mark family. The citizens of the State of Israel now all welcome Mr. ‘A’ to the State of Israel, and I would like to take this opportunity to thank all those who played a part in this decision, and especially MK Mossi Raz, who did so much to bring this matter to its happy conclusion.”

(full article online)









						Palestinian who helped save Mark family granted permanent residency
					





					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

Do you think maybe we should give BDS-holes
the Zionist Reward Of The Year?

I'm starting to like it...


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Why?” was the question I asked Colonel Richard Kemp CBE during our recent meeting in Jerusalem.  Why is the former head of the British military in Afghanistan, who is neither Jewish or Israeli, such an outspoken, eloquent and effective defender of the IDF and the Jewish State?  He began his answer with this statement,


> I was taught when I was a child to know right from wrong.  And when I hear some of the lies, the propaganda and the malice that’s churned out in the international media, in universities, in high schools and so-called “human rights” groups, I know it’s wrong.  I know it’s wrong what’s being said in relation to the IDF (Israel Defense Force).


Colonel Kemp then went on to explain that he served as the Commander of British Forces in Afghanistan, and was a veteran of thirty years-service, and that he had fought in combat zones around the world including Northern Ireland, Bosnia, Macedonia and Iraq, and that he was also present throughout the conflicts in Gaza in 2014 and the most recent “Operation Guardian of the Walls”  in May this year, when the Iranian-backed Hamas Terror organization fired thousands of rockets into Israel.


(full article online)









						The Enigma of Colonel Richard Kemp CBE explained in his own Words
					

From the blog of Tuvia Book at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In April 2015, Ahmed Tibi, a member of Israel’s parliament from the Arab Joint List, issued a strong statement denouncing Islamic State’s (ISIS) war crimes against Syria’s Palestinian population. “What’s happening in the Yarmouk camp is a crime against humanity,” he said, referring to the terror group’s violent takeover of the refugee camp located near Damascus only days earlier.

“Over a thousand Palestinians were killed,” Tibi asserted.

Strikingly, his statement was ignored by virtually all media outlets outside of Israel, with the _Washington Examiner_ being the only major news website to mention Tibi’s comments.
------------------------
The Syrian civil war completely destroyed Yarmouk. By January 2019, only a “few dozen families” were left in the camp, with just bombed-out buildings and rubble remaining.

After clashes between pro- and anti-Bashar al-Assad forces, the Syrian government imposed a siege on the area. Between July 2013 and February 2014, Amnesty International recorded 194 deaths in Yarmouk, including 12 babies, six children and 41 elderly people. Two-thirds died of starvation; others died because of a lack of medical care. In the years that followed, intensifying clashes, airstrikes and shelling brought more devastation, pushing the Palestinian death toll in Yarmouk up to an estimated 1,458.

“[Syrian President] Bashar al-Assad has killed more of us today than Israel did in its latest war on Gaza,” a Palestinian refugee told _The New York Times _on December 16, 2012.

However, a big data analysis by HonestReporting reveals that most prominent media outlets largely overlooked these Palestinian deaths. For example, when the Syrian regime killed 20 civilians during a week-long aerial bombardment campaign on Yarmouk, only five articles mentioned the killed Palestinian civilians.



Related Reading: IDF Humanitarian Aid Missions Saving the World

Then, amidst the government assault on Yarmouk, Islamic State terrorists in April 2015 briefly seized control of the camp. According to the Palestine Liberation Organization’s envoy to Syria, Anwar Abed al-Hadi, ISIS “executed, beheaded and raped” Palestinian residents. These claims were corroborated by Palestinian sources on the ground, but nevertheless got little to no attention from mainstream media.

ISIS’ crimes against Palestinians were not limited to the assault on Yarmouk. According to UNRWA, the UN’s Palestinian refugee agency, between January and June 2016, Islamic State bombings in the vicinity of Qabr Essit — another refugee camp on the outskirts of Damascus — killed at least 36 Palestinians.

An analysis by HonestReporting found that these Palestinian victims of ISIS atrocities were not mentioned once by major media outlets like _The New York Times, The Washington Post, CNN, Los Angeles Times, Associated Press, Reuters_, the _BBC_ and others.

Turning a Blind Eye to Hamas Crimes Against Palestinians​Similarly, many media outlets seem to give a free pass to crimes committed against Palestinians by Hamas, the terror organization that has ruled the Gaza Strip for over a decade. On July 24, 2021, Palestinians in the coastal enclave called on Hamas and other armed groups to stop storing weapons in residential areas. The rare outcry followed a large explosion in Gaza City’s Al-Zawiya market that killed one person and injured 14 others.

(full article online)





__





						Palestinians Versus Everyone Else: Media's Selective Outrage When Israel's Not Involved | Honest Reporting
					

Supposed crimes committed against Palestinians by Israel are more deserving of coverage than actual atrocities perpetrated by other actors.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I just took apart Human Rights Watch's absurd report on the May Gaza war, but I wanted to step back a little and describe biased, unfounded and ridiculous assumptions that HRW makes in order to reach its conclusions.

8. The IDF is not a professional army with multiple layers of approvals for every airstrike, but it acts like a toddler who lashes out indiscriminately at any and everything that upsets it.

9. International law has nothing to say about how an army may make decisions on attacking military targets hidden among civilians. 

10. Israeli attacks that kill civilians while targeting terrorists are assumed to be unlawful; Hamas attacks where they brag about directly targeting civilians are just something that needs to be investigated and do not cause any casualties worth mentioning.





11. It is critical to say that the entire conflict between Israel and Palestinians is completely Israel's fault as a state that is guilty of the worst crimes there are, and there is no background information about Gaza terror groups that run the enclave or any intifadas or bus bombings and suicide terror or incitement or anything else that any readers need to know for background information. 

(full article online)









						See for yourself how biased @HRW is against Israel, in its own words, in only one report
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli government is set to increase the number of work permits for West Bank Palestinians by 16,000 amid calls by Israeli officials to strengthen the ailing Palestinian Authority economy.

According to the Defense Ministry, the Israeli military body charged with handling Palestinian civilian affairs — known by its acronym COGAT — informed senior Palestinian officials on Wednesday of the intention to offer additional permits.

The plan was first announced by Regional Affairs Minister Issawi Frej, who said he had developed the initiative along with Housing Minister Ze’ev Elkin. But while the proposal was originally set to be approved by the government this past Sunday, it was subsequently delayed due to “technical issues” with the Defense Ministry, Frej’s office said.










						Israel to give work permits to 16,000 more Palestinians in bid to strengthen PA
					

Around 122,000 Palestinians currently work legally in Israel and the settlements, and their incomes are important to a PA economy that has taken tough hits during the pandemic




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anyone who has ever read a detailed report from Israel's Military Advocate General  (MAG) Corps can see immediately the difference in professionalism between HRW's shallow research and what the IDF does to balance critical security needs with international law. 

I've referred before to the 2015 report by two US legal experts, Michael N. Schmitt and John J. Merriam,  where they actually went to Israel and researched the IDF operations. They issued an 88-page report, plus appendices, that described the IDF legal environment in great detail.

Here, I try to excerpt and condense all the thinking and controls involved before the IDF executes an airstrike against a target. It makes Human Rights Watch reports look like they are written by Mickey Mouse.

(full article online)









						What happens before the IDF executes an airstrike
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

While the bill does seek transparency and accountability to ensure that UNRWA does not teach antisemitism and support terror, the very beginning of the bill is the part that is the most important.

It defines what a refugee is in this context, and their definition is far more accurate than UNRWA's working definition:




> STATEMENT OF POLICY.
> (a) PALESTINIAN REFUGEE DEFINED.—It shall be the policy of the United States, in matters concerning the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (referred to in this Act as  ‘‘UNRWA’’), which operates in Syria, Lebanon, Jordan,  the Gaza Strip, and the West Bank, to define a Palestinian refugee as a person who—
> 
> (1) resided, between June 1946 and May 1948,  in the region controlled by Britain between 1922 and 1948 that was known as Mandatory Palestine;
> 
> (2) was personally displaced as a result of the 1948 Arab-Israeli conflict; and
> 
> (3) has not accepted an offer of legal residency status, citizenship, or other permanent adjustment in status in another country or territory.
> 
> (b) LIMITATIONS ON REFUGEE AND DERIVATIVE REFUGEE STATUS.—
> 
> In applying the definition under subsection (a) with respect to refugees receiving assistance from UNRWA, it shall be the policy of the United States, consistent with the definition of refugee in section  101(a)(42) of the Immigration and Nationality Act (8 U.S.C. 1101(a)(42)) and the requirements for eligibility for refugee status under section 207 of such Act (8 U.S.C. 1157), that—
> 
> (1) derivative refugee status may only be extended to the spouse or a minor child of a Palestinian refugee; and
> (2) an alien who is firmly resettled in any country is not eligible to retain refugee status.



This is a normal definition of refugee - and it would essentially end UNRWA because the number of refugees who are still alive under this definition is probably in the low ten thousands.

I am not sure why the senators' press releases didn't highlight this. Of course the definition of Palestinian refugee should be in line with that of every other refugee. It is a winning argument and it is one that is not used enough.

(full article online)









						UNRWA Accountability Act, introduced in Congress, includes a reasonable definition of "refugee"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Israeli government is set to increase the number of work permits for West Bank Palestinians by 16,000 amid calls by Israeli officials to strengthen the ailing Palestinian Authority economy.
> 
> According to the Defense Ministry, the Israeli military body charged with handling Palestinian civilian affairs — known by its acronym COGAT — informed senior Palestinian officials on Wednesday of the intention to offer additional permits.
> 
> The plan was first announced by Regional Affairs Minister Issawi Frej, who said he had developed the initiative along with Housing Minister Ze’ev Elkin. But while the proposal was originally set to be approved by the government this past Sunday, it was subsequently delayed due to “technical issues” with the Defense Ministry, Frej’s office said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel to give work permits to 16,000 more Palestinians in bid to strengthen PA
> 
> 
> Around 122,000 Palestinians currently work legally in Israel and the settlements, and their incomes are important to a PA economy that has taken tough hits during the pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


I hear that the last row with the Palestinians cost Israel a billion dollars a day. Now they are going to peck around the edges to try to calm things down.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli woman has donated a kidney to a recipient on Abu Dhabi, in a first-of-its kind arrangement that will bring a kidney from the United Arab emirates to a different Israeli woman.

At 5:30 a.m. on Wednesday, doctors at Sheba Medical Center removed a kidney from Shani Markowitz, 39. The surgery went smoothly, and the organ was raced to Ben Gurion Airport in a special cool box, to be flown to Abu Dhabi.

Meanwhile, a woman in Abu Dhabi underwent surgery and her kidney is en route to Israel, for a woman at Rambam Medical Center in Haifa. The husband of the Rambam patient is giving a kidney to Markowitz’s mother, via a surgery at Rabin Medical Center. And Markowitz’s kidney has gone to the mother of the Abu Dhabi donor.










						3 women receive kidneys in Israel-UAE organ exchange, 1st with Arab state
					

Arrangement involving three families -- two in Israel and one in Abu Dhabi -- sees relatives secure life-saving surgery for loved ones by donating organs to others in need




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Human Rights Watch's report on the May fighting in Gaza, by far the most absurd statement is this one: "Human Rights Watch did not find any evidence of a military target at or near the site of the airstrikes, including tunnels or an underground command center under al-Wahda street or buildings nearby."

Wow.

Well, here's some evidence that the "experts" at HRW seem to have missed.

Here is what a tunnel strike looks like, from a different street in Gaza - Aqsa Street.




You see three small craters from the Israeli munitions penetrating the street surface. They exploded underground and collapsed the walls of the tunnel, causing the larger craters corresponding to the small ones closer to the camera. The larger craters are exactly what a crater on top of a collapsed tunnel section looks like.Notice there is no shrapnel, no debris - just a collapse.

(full article online)









						Here's the evidence of tunnels under Al Wahda Street in Gaza that Human Rights Watch "researchers" couldn't find
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three more companies became unicorns only this week.

Israel's biggest unicorn monday.com, was valued at $6.8 billion in its IPO last month.A couple of others are expected to become "decahorns" - worth over $10 billion - in coming months.

Even Israel's friends like the UAE still use the phrase "Middle East" to refer to the Arab world, not the region. One big reason is because they compete with other Arab nations and want to be the first, best, most important. 




Israel's existence ruins that, since Israel usually leads in many categories.

Even so, it is worthwhile to gently remind them that the Abraham Accords refer to Israel as being in the Middle East. Marginalizing Israel does not help the cause of peace in the region. 

(full article online)









						There's a reason Arabs don't want to think of Israel as a Middle Eastern country - because it makes them look bad
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ken Roth of Human Rights Watch tweeted:



> 600 academics, artists and intellectuals from 45 countries issue a public declaration calling on the Israeli government to dismantle its regime of apartheid.


The declaration actually now has over 1000 signatories. On its main page they highlight only the most prominent signers, to show how seemingly important people agree that Israel is an unparalleled evil empire, or whatever they are accusing Israel of today.

One of the signers they chose to highlight is Richard Falk.

Richard Falk was asked to resign from Human Rights Watch itself in 2012 after it was revealed that he entertained 9/11 conspiracy theories, posted antisemitic cartoons,compared Israel multiple times to Nazi Germany and Palestinian suffering to the Holocaust, excused and justified terrorism against Jews and Americans (suggesting, for example, that the US was ultimately responsible for the Boston Marathon terror attack), and acted as an apologist fo rtyerror groups saying that their actions were legal. 

Another was former Pink Floyd musician Roger Waters, who has proven himself to be an antisemite who parrots Nazi lies about religious Jews. 

In a sane world, no one would seek - let alone feature - support from antisemites and explicit supporters of blowing up children. People who claim Israel is guilty of apartheid actually look at antisemites as role models whose approval they crave. And none of the other thousand signers are withdrawing their support because they do not want to be associated with such people.

Which tells you all you need to know about this letter (and Ken Roth.)









						Israel haters tout anti-Israel letters signed by antisemites, terror supporters, 9/11 conspiracy crackpots
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a video posted to his Facebook page, Toronto resident Sam Brody explained that he had been walking his dog in the Eglington neighborhood of the city at around 9 a.m. on Wednesday. Brody, who wears a kippah, said that the male assailant pushed him into a wooden fence, knocking him onto the ground.

The assailant then told Brody: “F*** you, you Jews, you’ll never take Israel — free Palestine!”

In his video recounting the ordeal, Brody said that he was sharing his experience to inform “those who are not aware that antisemitism is a very real and growing problem in our country and around the world.”

B’nai Brith Canada, a leading Jewish NGO focused on combating antisemitism, pointed out that the “brazen assault” on Brody “comes amid an unprecedented surge of physical attacks on Canadian Jews.”

The group noted that during the fighting in May between Israel and Hamas in May, it recorded 61 incidents of antisemitic violence in Canada, the highest since records began in 1982.

It added that the day before the assault on Brody, Statistics Canada released its 2020 figures on police-reported hate crimes in the country, noting that Jews remained the most targeted religious group by a large margin, and the second-most targeted group overall after Black Canadians.

(full article online)









						‘People Use Israel to Attack Jews,’ Says Toronto Man Who Survived ‘Free Palestine’ Antisemitic Assault
					

Toronto resident Sam Brody was assaulted by a man who shouted, “Free Palestine.” Photo: Screenshot A Jewish man in Toronto …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( Hamas to the south, Hitzballah to the north, Iran everywhere )


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Raw Jew hatred growing at many campuses for the past 40 years.  Schools are for learning to do good, not to spread hatred for one people on the planet )

"So they won this time, they established their colonial project called Israel," Abbasi said. "So here is the conclusion. I don't want to leave you depressed. I want to give you the good news now. With the help of Allah they will erase this filth called Israel."

Anti-Semitism has increasingly become a problem for the CUNY system. More than 100 professors resigned from CUNY's Professional Staff Congress, the university's branch of the American Federation of Teachers, after the union passed a resolution that referred to Israel as an "apartheid" state, the _Washington Free Beacon_reported. The union also backed the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement and said it condemns the "massacre of Palestinians by the Israeli state."

Several Jewish professors who left the union told the _Free Beacon_ they've been attacked and targeted for their faith while at CUNY. University administrators have failed to respond to any of the incidents, the professors said, disregarding a federal Equal Employment Opportunity Commission report from February confirming that the university has created a hostile environment for Jews.

It's not surprising that CUNY hired Abbasi, Kingsborough Community College adjunct business professor Michael Goldstein told the _Free Beacon.

(Full article online)









						CUNY Professor Claims Muslims Will 'Erase This Filth Called Israel' in Anti-Semitic Sermon - Washington Free Beacon
					

An imam who serves as an adjunct professor at the City University of New York (CUNY) said in a sermon that Muslims will "erase this filth called Israel" after accusing Jews of creating a "colonial" settlement. Mohammad Abbasi, who teaches at the CUNY School of Professional Studies, delivered the...




					freebeacon.com
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

( A definite example of Apartheid.  It is Apartheid, I say !!!  )

Intel Israel has appointed an Arab Israeli as a vice president for the first time.

Reda Masarwa, from the city of Taybeh in central Israel, received the promotion after 24 years at the company, Intel announced on Wednesday.

Masarwa started work at Intel after completing studies at Ben-Gurion University. In recent years, he has managed the construction of Intel chip plants, heading a team of 150 Intel engineers and supervising over 2,000 engineers from outside the company.

(full article online)









						Intel Israel appoints Arab vice president for the first time
					

Reda Masarwa receives promotion after 24 years at chip maker; technology minister and Ra'am's Abbas launch program to boost Arab Israeli high tech participation




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

NGO Monitor says that they have successfully identified 50 incidents in which Hamas and Islamic Jihad operatives killed in Gaza were falsely labeled by NGOs as civilian casualties, or in which civilians killed by Hamas were implicitly attributed to Israel.

Approximately 15 percent of the 4,300 missiles fired towards Israel fell short and impacted Gaza.

“In failing to report accurately, Palestinian NGOs amplify the demonization strategy, ignore the commission of war crimes by Palestinians, and distort the reality of Israeli efforts to limit civilian casualties during the fighting,” reads the report. “These manipulated NGO accounts also serve as the basis of inflammatory media projects, such as the infamous New York Times front page story with pictures of [wounded] children, and for international ‘investigations’, such as a forthcoming UN Human Rights Council commission of inquiry.”

One of the many examples given involves a man named Saber Ibrahim Mahmoud Suliman and his 15 year old son Mohammed who were listed as being killed at 18:10 on May 10, 2021, in Jabalia, by Israeli fire. Four different NGOs reported that Suliman, 38, and his son were the victims of deliberate targeting by Israeli missiles. One even said that he was working in his fields at the time that he was killed.

But NGO Monitor has shown that Hamas itself had acknowledged that Suliman was a field commander in the Izz Ad-Din Al-Qassam Brigades. Photographs were published of Mohammed (15) dressed in military clothing and carrying automatic weapons. There is even a video of Suliman instructing his son in the use of automatic weapons.


(full article online)





__





						Palestinian Terrorists in Gaza Get Aid from Foreign Nonprofits | United with Israel
					

'NGOs falsely classify Palestinian terrorists as civilians and ignore evidence that implicates terror groups in the deaths of Gazan civilians,' reported NGO Monitor.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dozens of teachers and other workers employed by the United Nations agency for Palestinian refugees have incited violence, shared photos praising Adolf Hitler, and spread antisemitic conspiracy theories on social media, according to a report compiled by a watchdog released early Monday.

The UN Watch report identified 22 UNRWA teachers in Gaza, the West Bank, Lebanon, Syria and Jordan who posted incendiary content against Jews or Israel on their Facebook profiles. It has identified over 100 incidents since 2015.

The report features dozens of examples and screenshots, all drawn from publicly viewable Facebook profiles belonging to people who identify themselves online as UNRWA workers.

They include math teacher Nahed Sharawi of Gaza, who shared a video of Hitler, underlining the Nazi leader’s inspirational quotes to “enrich and enlighten your thoughts and minds.”

Mohammed M. Alhourani, head of a health center at UNRWA in Jordan, promoted a theory that wealthy Jews created the coronavirus. He also shared an image of Israeli soldiers arresting Palestinians, with the caption: “The day will come when [they] will urinate on their [the Jews’] heads to purify them of their filth,” adding “they will return to you as slaves, as they once were.”


Saeed Khalaf Abu Freh, an UNRWA math teacher in Jordan, and Maya Mahahi, an English teacher in Syria, praised a Palestinian teenager who killed Israeli soldier Gal Keidan and Rabbi Achiad Ettinger, a father of 12, in a 2019 terror attack in the West Bank.

Other UNRWA teachers glorified the 1929 massacres of Jews in Hebron and the 1972 Munich Olympic massacre of Israeli athletes, and praised other convicted terrorists.

(full article online)









						Watchdog: Dozens of UNRWA teachers condone violence, spread antisemitism online
					

UN Watch urges donor countries to defund UN agency for Palestinians, says it made no effort to address past complaints




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Arabs have reached not only the top of the Israeli high tech scene, but top positions worldwide.

Here are two examples that show yet again that Israeli Arabs can accomplish anything Israeli Jews can - and more.













						Two more "Apartheid?" posters, high tech edition
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A new report showing that more than 100 employees of a United Nations’ aid agency have posted content on social media that spreads hatred against Israel and Israelis, encourages anti-Semitism, and supports terrorism, has prompted Israel’s Ambassador to the US and the UN Gilad Erdan to send the Secretary-General of the UN and the Commissioner-General of UNRWA harsh letters of complaint demanding immediate action.

According to the eport published by UN Watch on Monday, over 100 United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA) educators and staff have publicly promoted violence and anti-Semitism on social media, actions which clearly violates the agency’s own rules as well as its proclaimed values of zero tolerance for racism, discrimination or anti-Semitism.

One example includes a math teacher quoting Hitler in an anti-Semitic incitement video. Another includes a project engineer in Gaza proudly marking the date when the Israeli Olympic athletes were murdered in Munich.

(full article online)









						Israel to UN: Fire Terror-Loving Teachers Who Celebrate Jewish Deaths | United with Israel
					

Among other incidents, UN-paid math teacher quoted Hitler in an anti-Semitic incitement video.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> According to the eport published by UN Watch on Monday, over 100 United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA) educators and staff have publicly promoted violence and anti-Semitism on social media,


How did they know?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Jazeera published a profoundly idiotic op-ed where a contributing editor of the socialist Jacobin site engages in faux outrage that Zionists are attacking Hamas paramilitary training of children in summer camps.

Normally, I would fisk Belen Fernandez' arguments, noting how the entire article is a huge exercise in whataboutism, with provably false claims that Israel is worse than Hamas in every possible aspect and therefore Zionists have no right to say a word against Palestinian child abuse. 

But facts are irrelevant. Fernandez doesn't care about facts - which is why she doesn't address them. She wants to play to readers' emotions, accusing Israel of raising its own children with the singleminded goal of blowing up Arab babies. She wants to change the subject. This is the modus operandi of Israel's critics - since the facts aren't on their side, they ignore the facts and make up others, or engage in character assassination or other diversions, all to avoid actually addressing the issue.

So this time, instead of pointing out facts, I will take a page out of the socialist, leftist playbook.

My foray into writing an article that ignores actual issues, makes up facts based on the flimsiest of evidence, and adopts the methods of the anti-Israel crowd begins here. 

(full article online )









						What would it look like if Zionists attacked leftist haters using their own methods? A humorous, yet very serious, example.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's amazing how Mizrahi Jews and Ethiopian Jews in Israelcan turn on a dime from being people of color oppressed by Ashkenaz Jews into becoming Jewish white supremacist oppressors, depending on the day's narrative.









						Elder Comix: A woke lesson in colonial studies
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Sixties Fan

With hindsight, Netanyahu's controversial appearance looks like the catalyst that accelerated rapprochement between Israel and many Arab states. It set the stage for the Abraham Accords in 2020, which formalized new normalization agreements between Israel and key Arab states. Iranian aggression - more than any peace plan or blueprint for economic cooperation - became the glue that was binding Israel and some of its former adversaries. 

The Israeli prime minister explained how four Arab capitals - Baghdad, Damascus, Beirut, and Sanaa - had fallen under Iranian domination. "If Iran's aggression is left unchecked," he warned, "more will surely follow." In fact, Iranian media at the time was predicting the imminent fall of Saudi Arabia. 

Without having planned it, Israel's diplomatic campaign against the Iran deal opened its door to the Arab world. Communication channels soon opened between Arab states and Israel, even in the absence of formal agreements. Israel has achieved a level of integration with a large part of the Arab world that would have been unthinkable not long ago. 

The threat Israel and many Arab states face is the same. Tehran likes to remind its people that the Arab states had once been part of its territory, and that those lands must one day be returned to Iran. A common threat, to adapt a phrase, is a terrible thing to waste. The time to move this improbable, promising, and essential alliance forward is now.

(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Valerie Hamaty (left) and Tamir Grinberg singing together on “The Next Star.” Photo: Screenshot.
Arab Israeli singer Valerie Hamaty and Jewish Israeli musician Tamir Grinberg came together on stage for a unique rendition of “Hallelujah” in both Arabic and English on Israel’s singing contest “The Next Star.”
Hamaty and Grinberg impressed the judges with their duet during Tuesday night’s episode of the Israeli television show, and received a standing ovation from the entire audience. The judges praised the contestants for presenting the show’s top duet and for singing what they described as the all-time best rendition of the traditional song, which was originally composed by Jewish singer-songwriter Leonard Cohen and released in 1984.
Watch Valerie Hamaty and Tamir Grinberg perform “Hallelujah” below:












						Arab and Jewish Singers Sing ‘Hallelujah’ in Arabic and English on Israeli TV Competition ‘The Next Star’
					

Valerie Hamaty (left) and Tamir Grinberg singing together on “The Next Star.” Photo: Screenshot. Arab Israeli singer Valerie Hamaty and …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						CAMERA Prompts CNBC Correction on Legality of Occupation
					

CAMERA secured a correction from CNBC after Shepard Smith mistakenly claimed 'UN Security Council has said the Israeli occupation is a ‘flagrant violation’ under




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

By citing “precision-guided Israeli bombs,” while ignoring the Hamas sites that Israel was targeting when some of these children were killed, AP falsely defames Israel with committing a heinous war crime: targeting children with precision bombs.

In addition, contrary to AP’s claim that “in one incident” Israel “alleges” a Hamas rocket was responsible for killing Gaza’s children; Israel has said that 680 misfired rockets launched by Gaza terrorists killed 10 children in at least *two *separate incidents and has also pointed to additional incidents in which fatalities of minors likely were caused by misfired rockets. The Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Centerdetailed casualties inflicted by the misfired rockets fired May 10, hitting the Al-Omari Mosque in Jabalia, and on May 10, striking the al-Masri home in Beit Hanoun.

The Meir Amit report also indicates additional cases in which misfired Palestinian rockets were suspected in minors’ deaths:


Naghan Iyad Abd al-Fattah, 2, killed May 19 on Al-Barakah Street in Deir Al-Barah, “apparently” by a failed launch, and Palestinians were said to be investigating.
Yaha Mazen Shehadeh Khalifa, 13, killed May 12 on Salah al-Din Street, “probably misfire by PIJ”
Buthaina Mahmoud Issa Obeid, 6, killed May 14, “unclear” whether it is Israeli fire or failed rocket
Significantly, it’s not only Israel which “alleges” that some children were killed by misfired Palestinian rockets. Defence of Children International – Palestine acknowledged two children were killed by “a homemade rocket fired by a Palestinian armed group” in the Al-Omari mosque incident;




Qasim al-Masri lose several relatives when a misfired Hamas rocket hit his home May 10, Israel said. AP: “It’s not clear whether the rocket was fired by Israel or Hamas.”

Regarding the al-Masri incident, in which six children were killed, AP’s story today states: “It’s not clear whether the rocket was fired by Israel or Hamas.” It’s worth noting that DCI-Palestine also acknowledges that a misfired Palestinian rocket was possibly at fault. According to the Meir Amit center, at the time of the incident, the IDF had not yet launched its operation when the al-Masri home was hit, and therefore Israeli fire was not responsible for the deadly strike.









						Trauma Apparent, Hamas Hidden: AP's Portraits of Gazan Children
					

Recalling The New York Times' 'They Were Only Children' toxic libel, Associated Press' photo essay today all but ignores Hamas' responsibility for the trauma




					www.camera.org
				




(full article online)









						Trauma Apparent, Hamas Hidden: AP's Portraits of Gazan Children
					

Recalling The New York Times' 'They Were Only Children' toxic libel, Associated Press' photo essay today all but ignores Hamas' responsibility for the trauma




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

When _Vanity Fair_ launched “the Hive” in 2016, the publication describedits new project as being “devoted to Wall Street, Washington, and Silicon Valley.” Yet, like the music magazine _Rolling Stone_ and the teen fashion magazine _Teen Vogue_, it hasn’t let its main mission preclude it from jumping on the anti-Israel bandwagon. A July 1 photo essay by Peter Van Agtmael titled “‘What Choice Do We Have But To Be Resilient?’: Scenes of Daily Life in Gaza,” departed from the Hive’s stated mission of “covering business, technology, and politics, and the egos at play in each,” and “zeroing in on the intersection of money and power.”

The photo essay minimizes the effect of the 2021 Gaza war on Israel, portraying Palestinians as the war’s only victims and all but ignoring terrorism emanating from Gaza – the only two photos of Israel show Israelis at the beach. At the very end of the piece, the last written paragraph provides a clue as to why.

Van Agtmael quotes Issam Adwan, an employee of the NGO We Are Not Numbers, though he doesn’t otherwise give any information as to the extent of the group’s involvement. Did We Are Not Numbers give Van Agtmael his tour? Did they suggest to him where he should go and where he should not go? Did they give him helpful suggestions on what to photograph? We really don’t know.

What we do know is that We Are Not Numbers is a project of Euro-Mediterranean Human Rights Monitor – a group that is chaired by Richard Falk.

(full article online)









						Vanity Fair’s “Hive” Publishes One-Sided Photo Spread of Destruction in Gaza
					

Photographer Peter Van Agtmael minimizes the effect of the fighting in May on Israelis while portraying Palestinians exclusively as victims.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Mindful

A target in Gaza has been struck (a deliberate attack on a civilian target no less), and the mainstream media – which usually reports when Israel sneezes, let alone strikes targets in Gaza – is silent.

No prizes for guessing why.









						Civilian Target Struck in Gaza & Mainstream Media Fails to Report it. Guess Why.
					

A target in Gaza has been struck (a deliberate attack on a civilian target no less), and the mainstream media is silent




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to a law passed in 2018, the defense minister is charged with presenting at the end of each year the total money paid out by the Palestinian Authority to terrorists and their families during that year, and in the following year, an equal amount shall be frozen out of the taxes Israel collects for the PA, in accordance with the Paris Agreement.

But in years past, the Netanyahu government did not keep up with the requirements of the 2018 law that it initiated, and, in fact, in March 2020 transferred NIS 800 million ($248 million) to the PA to help it deal with its economic crisis following the Corona pandemic. But as right-wing news website Hakol HaYehudi pointed out back then, the main reason that led to the PA’s economic crisis was the transfer of more than one and a half billion shekels each year as wages to terrorists who carried out attacks against Jews.

The Bennett cabinet decided to move ahead with freezing those terrorist wages and restarting the monthly payments of collected taxes sans the terrorist payments to the PA, which is facing a collapse over not paying its public employees for several months. In the past, Chairman Mahmoud Abbas refused to receive the discounted funds from Israel, but he appears to have softened over time and now he’ll take whatever Israel gives him.

(full article online)









						Bennett Cabinet Cuts Taxes Collected for PA by $31 Million Paid Out to Terrorists
					

The Bennett cabinet decided to move ahead with freezing those terrorist wages.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why are Druze Villagers in Lebanon Doing the UN's Job? (VIDEO) | Honest Reporting
					

For the first time since the Second Lebanon War (2006), Hezbollah has claimed responsibility for rockets fired into Israel. On Friday, 19 rockets were




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is a detail of the Sheikh Jarrah issue that I was not aware of, from a 2010 report from The Jerusalem Institute for Israel Studies:



> In 1956, in the context of a cooperative project between the government of Jordan and 815:$, 28 Palestinian refugee families were housed in a residential compound (26 dual-family houses and two single-family houses) that had been constructed in the neighborhood to the east of Nablus Road and south of the cave of Shimon HaTzadik (named the Karam al-Ja’uni” Compound). In exchange, the residents were required to relinquish their refugee ration cards, that is, their right to receive material assistance from relief and works agencies of the United Nations and the Jordanian government. This did not, however, change the Palestinian residents’ status as refugees according to the UNRWA criteria or their demand for return of or monetary compensation for the property they abandoned in Israel. The rental lease that the Arab residents of the compound signed with the government of Jordan stated that the agreement does not in any way affect their rights in their country of origin, and if they return to their original homes they will be required to return the property in this neighborhood to the government of Jordan (see the annexed agreement). Each apartment was 60 square meters in size, on a yard of 350 square meters in size. Every family that entered the compound was required to pay symbolic rental fees to the Jordanian  Ministry of Economy and Development in the sum of one Jordanian dinar per year. The agreement stated that after three years and three months have passed, the residents may renew the lease, under the same conditions, for an additional 30 years, after which they could renew it for another 33 years.


This makes it very clear that Jordan had no intention of giving up the ownership rights to the property. It also means that under Jordanian law, the residents could not live in that house beyond 2022. 

The part that says that if the residents return to their homes in Israel then they must give up this house proves that Jordan “Custodian of Enemy Property.” never gave up its own claims - claims that no longer exist since state property (not private property) transferred over to Israel in 1967. 

The residents claim, improbably, that Jordan promised to give them the land outright after the initial three years, but no one has ever brought any proof for this. Earlier this year Jordan provided evidence that it intended to give them legal title in 1966, but again, that never happened.

This is the only legal agreement about how the land can be used that anyone has seen. Saying that the Palestinian residents "own" it has no legal basis whatsoever. 

(full article online)









						There is no possible legal way the Arabs at the Sheikh Jarrah building have ownership rights
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an article about an Arab from Bethlehem who went missing at sea off the Jaffa coast, the official PA daily mentioned that a Jewish man tried to rescue him from the violent waves:



> “*Musa went into the sea, but did not take into account the waves that washed him away*. According to a relative, *he cried for help several minutes after he went into the sea, and one of the Jewish bathers responded and hurried into the sea. He succeeded in grabbing Musa’s hand, but the force [of the water] sweeping him away was most strong, and he let his hand go*.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida,_ July 27, 2021]


It is extremely rare to find a positive mention of individual Israelis/Jews in the official PA-controlled media.

Therefore, Palestinian Media Watch reports whenever an Israeli is portrayed positively. Another example was when the official PA daily wrote a positive obituary about Rabbi Menachem Froman of the Israeli town of Tekoa in the West Bank when he passed away, naming him “a settler and peace activist” who “worked vigorously towards a peaceful solution for the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.” [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, March 5, 2013]

More common, although still rare, is praise for Israeli democracy, on an independent Palestinian news site, Israeli labor laws on PA TV, and medical care for Palestinians in the official PA daily.

(full article online)









						Rare positive PA article: PA daily reports on Jew's attempt to save a drowning Palestinian | PMW Analysis
					

In an article about an Arab from Bethlehem who went missing at sea off the Jaffa coast, the official PA daily mentioned that a Jewish man tried to rescue him from the violent wave




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Facing serious allegations about widespread support for antisemitism and terrorism among its educators, UNRWA is burying its head in the sand, falsely pretending that these are isolated cases. The opposite is true. We know and have documented that for every UNRWA teacher that praises Hitler or Hamas terrorist attacks on social media, there are dozens of that teacher’s UNRWA colleagues (see report at pp. 46, 47, 162 & 195) and students who endorse the posts. The problem is systemic.”

“Regrettably, in breach of its obligations as a United Nations agency, UNRWA has repeatedly refused to engage with UN Watch, an accredited NGO with the United Nations, regarding evidence of their teachers’ incitement. As documented in our report, since 2015UNRWA has ignored direct requests made to their leadership, including correspondence sent directly to the previous head of UNRWA. If and when UNRWA gets serious about investigating evidence of incitement by their teachers, we remain ready at any time to meet with Commissioner-General Philippe Lazzarini in Geneva, Jerusalem or anywhere else, and to provide substantial additional information that we have collected.”

“Finally, it is unacceptable for UNRWA to make vague and non-specific denials concerning documented evidence of UNRWA staff incitement. Especially given the agency’s ethics crisis and credibility gap that caused Switzerland and other donor countries to freeze funding to UNRWA in 2019, it needs to show minimal transparency and accountability by publicly detailing which charges they reject, and to explain why they are not firing UNRWA teachers who publicly propagate antisemitism and support for terror,” said the UN Watch director.

“We are now calling on UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres to appoint an independent and impartial commission of inquiry to fully investigate the pandemic of hate that has infected UNRWA’s educational system. UNRWA’s failure to fire a single teacher of hate, and its scurrilous resort to ad hominem attacks on those seeking to combat antisemitism, makes it clear that they are incapable of investigating themselves on incitement, just like on corruption and abuse. They are incapable of protecting Palestinian children from teachers who poison their hearts and minds with an education of hatred and violence,” concluded Neuer.

(full article online)









						'UNRWA is missing the point entirely' - Israel Behind the News
					

UN Watch Executive Director Hillel Neuer responded to UNRWA’s statement in which it announced a probe into alleged anti-Semitism and anti-Israel bias by its staffers which was exposed in a UN Watch report. “UNRWA’s reply misses the point entirely. If the agency employs dozens of teachers and...




					israelbehindthenews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “Facing serious allegations about widespread support for antisemitism and terrorism among its educators, UNRWA is burying its head in the sand, falsely pretending that these are isolated cases. The opposite is true. We know and have documented that for every UNRWA teacher that praises Hitler or Hamas terrorist attacks on social media, there are dozens of that teacher’s UNRWA colleagues (see report at pp. 46, 47, 162 & 195) and students who endorse the posts. The problem is systemic.”
> 
> “Regrettably, in breach of its obligations as a United Nations agency, UNRWA has repeatedly refused to engage with UN Watch, an accredited NGO with the United Nations, regarding evidence of their teachers’ incitement. As documented in our report, since 2015UNRWA has ignored direct requests made to their leadership, including correspondence sent directly to the previous head of UNRWA. If and when UNRWA gets serious about investigating evidence of incitement by their teachers, we remain ready at any time to meet with Commissioner-General Philippe Lazzarini in Geneva, Jerusalem or anywhere else, and to provide substantial additional information that we have collected.”
> 
> “Finally, it is unacceptable for UNRWA to make vague and non-specific denials concerning documented evidence of UNRWA staff incitement. Especially given the agency’s ethics crisis and credibility gap that caused Switzerland and other donor countries to freeze funding to UNRWA in 2019, it needs to show minimal transparency and accountability by publicly detailing which charges they reject, and to explain why they are not firing UNRWA teachers who publicly propagate antisemitism and support for terror,” said the UN Watch director.
> 
> “We are now calling on UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres to appoint an independent and impartial commission of inquiry to fully investigate the pandemic of hate that has infected UNRWA’s educational system. UNRWA’s failure to fire a single teacher of hate, and its scurrilous resort to ad hominem attacks on those seeking to combat antisemitism, makes it clear that they are incapable of investigating themselves on incitement, just like on corruption and abuse. They are incapable of protecting Palestinian children from teachers who poison their hearts and minds with an education of hatred and violence,” concluded Neuer.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'UNRWA is missing the point entirely' - Israel Behind the News
> 
> 
> UN Watch Executive Director Hillel Neuer responded to UNRWA’s statement in which it announced a probe into alleged anti-Semitism and anti-Israel bias by its staffers which was exposed in a UN Watch report. “UNRWA’s reply misses the point entirely. If the agency employs dozens of teachers and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> israelbehindthenews.com


Is that real antisemitism or that fake IHRA shit?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Is that real antisemitism or that fake IHRA shit?


More of your ignorant nonsense.  

You want real antisemitism?

Look yourself in the mirror


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Another face of antisemitism )


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> More of your ignorant nonsense.
> 
> You want real antisemitism?
> 
> Look yourself in the mirror


You must be out of bullets. You are playing the antisemite card.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> You must be out of bullets. You are playing the antisemite card.



Is that what its called, 
when you resort is to blame
the victim for you racist obsessions?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Is that real antisemitism or that fake IHRA shit?



What do you refer to as real antisemitism?

Give an example.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> What do you refer to as real antisemitism?
> 
> Give an example.


Hating Jews for who they are not what they do.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hating Jews for who they are not what they do.



What does that even mean?

Give an example.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> Give an example.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



And how about excusing attacks on Jews around the world,
for accusations and blood libels against other Jews?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> And how about excusing attacks on Jews around the world,
> for accusations and blood libels against other Jews?


I don't know.   I don't travel in those circles.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't know.   I don't travel in those circles.



Sure habibti everyone but you...

I'm asking rather how does this apply
according to your definition of 'real antisemitism'?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Sheikh Jarrah, anonymous actors and an absent state have created a powder keg
					

Israel sees a real estate dispute hijacked by propagandists; Palestinians say it’s part of an Israeli policy to erase them in Jerusalem. Who’s right? And why does it resonate so?




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Paul of Tarsus, Pablo Christian, Peter Beinart, Ex Jews and Jews who do not know Jewish values and history, and could care less about them.....without being aware that they do not give a damn about them )









						Peter Beinart: ‘The Palestinians are suffering more than the Israelis’
					

In the first in a series on progressive US Judaism and Israel, the writer insists the American pro-Palestinian movement is not, by and large, antisemitic




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

*Lebanon in the days of Rafic al-Hariri VS Lebanon under Hizballah-Iranian rule *


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Sure habibti everyone but you...
> 
> I'm asking rather how does this apply
> according to your definition of 'real antisemitism'?


Antisemitism is hating Jews because they are Jews. I was not raised that way. We did not put people in boxes. We did not categorize people by race, religion, color, etc.. Those things were not mentioned because they didn't matter. I still feel that way.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Antisemitism is hating Jews because they are Jews. I was not raised that way. We did not put people in boxes. We did not categorize people by race, religion, color, etc.. Those things were not mentioned because they didn't matter. I still feel that way.


Now that was pretty darn funny.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Antisemitism is hating Jews because they are Jews. I was not raised that way. We did not put people in boxes. We did not categorize people by race, religion, color, etc.. Those things were not mentioned because they didn't matter. I still feel that way.




Is that why *you call Arabs supporting Israel by the N-WORD*?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sinajuavi

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> About Elder of Ziyon
> 
> It is time.
> 
> I've been blogging as the Elder of Ziyon for over twelve years. I'm proud of what I've accomplished, but it is time to do much, much more.
> 
> Here's where you come in.
> 
> If enough people fund EoZ, we can turn this into a full-time pro-Israel organization.
> 
> We could create regular video programming. We could write books. We could create lesson plans for Jewish schools so kids could know how to answer the BDSers on campus when they go to college. We could create newsletters that could be distributed to pro-Israel synagogues and churches. We could partner with more newspapers and news organizations. we could train the next generation of social media advocates to do what we do every day so there could be dozens or hundreds of people making a difference


I presume you are aware of efforts underway, such as AMCHA, Canary Project, etc.?


----------



## Sinajuavi

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> What do Jewish settlers teach their kids?


After now a century of anti-Jewish terrorism in that territory, I would presume that they teach them to be careful.

It might be similar to what black parents have to teach their kids in the USA regarding the danger of racist cops and so on.

You cannot legitimately pick out the most extremist Jews in Israel and use them to characterize Israel or Zionism. The Israeli people are not represented by Meir Kahane, ok. On the other hand, what % of Arab children in the W Bank or Gaza are not being taught that genocidal violence against Jews is a good thing?


----------



## Sinajuavi

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> Milo and Freedom Center Launch New Campaign Against Campuses
> February 1, 2017
> Right-wing provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos and the David Horowitz Freedom Center, an ultra-conservative organization that claims to combat the efforts of the “radical left and its Islamist allies to destroy American values,” launched a new campaign against college campuses that offer protection to undocumented students.
> 
> Milo is expected to bring public attention to the campaign at an appearance at the University of California, Berkeley, on February 1st as part of his “Dangerous Faggot” tour—a series of speaking engagements at college campuses across the country. His tour has caused tremendous controversy on campuses as he often voices racist, bigoted, misogynistic, and trans-phobic views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo and Freedom Center Launch New Campaign Against Campuses | ADL
> 
> 
> Milo and Freedom Center Launch New Campaign Against Campuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adl.org


I see no inherent right to free speech on campus by a person affiliated with a group dedicated openly to the persecution of some other group, in this case immigrants.

Much of the anti-Israeli energy on campus is similarly unacceptable, as it nearly constantly verges into antisemitism, restricts speech and contributes nothing to the goals universities allegedly espouse, key among them the right to free expression, restricted when the expression is sociopathic or urging criminality, as does much of Milo's spew, but not because someone happens to not like a particular country.

I'd like to see the human rights standards by which Israel is condemned applied to all nations. We'd be unlikely to allow then speakers from anywhere! Maybe New Zealand... oh but Maori rights, nope. Nobody.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sinajuavi said:


> After now a century of anti-Jewish terrorism in that territory, I would presume that they teach them to be careful.
> 
> It might be similar to what black parents have to teach their kids in the USA regarding the danger of racist cops and so on.
> 
> You cannot legitimately pick out the most extremist Jews in Israel and use them to characterize Israel or Zionism. The Israeli people are not represented by Meir Kahane, ok. On the other hand, what % of Arab children in the W Bank or Gaza are not being taught that genocidal violence against Jews is a good thing?


This poster was banned.  Why answer older posts?


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new report released on Thursday by the Alma Center, which researches security challenges to Israel from Lebanon and Syria, exposed what it described as a large-scale inter-regional Hezbollah tunnel system in different parts of Lebanon. The tunnel system is designed to move personnel and weapons around and out of the sight of the Israel Defense Forces.

Some of the tunnels are large enough for pick-up trucks with multi-barrel rocket launchers—like the one used by Hezbollah to fire on Israel last week—to move tens of kilometers underground, according to the report, meaning that the truck can fire on Israel, vanish into a tunnel and re-emerge tens of kilometers away.

The network of tunnels could be connecting the Beirut area, Hezbollah’s central headquarters, and the Beqaa area, Hezbollah’s logistical operational rear base, to Southern Lebanon, according to the report.

(full article online)









						‘Land of Tunnels’ in Lebanon Exposed, Pioneered by Hezbollah | United with Israel
					

'What we saw in Hamas in Gaza is a small example of what Hezbollah has in Lebanon,' says Maj. (res.) Tal Beeri of the Alma Center, which released the report.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Our objective is that within a short amount of time, and we will work for it, we will apply [Israeli] sovereignty to all of Area C, not just the settlements, not just this bloc or another… We are embarking on a real and immediate battle for the future of the land of Israel and the future of Area C"

The EU then responded:

"Demolitions and seizures of humanitarian assets are contrary to Israel's obligations under international law".

Representing these EU-funded structures as “humanitarian assets” was deceptive and misleading. They are “political structures aimed at stopping Israeli sovereignty being applied in Area C “.

EU intervention and meddling in Area C of the 'West Bank' over the last ten years will seemingly no longer be tolerated by Israel’s new Government.

(full article online)









						Israel signals end to EU-funded unauthorised building in Area C
					

Will the government bring to an end the transport of EU funded prefab buildings to Area C where they are used for illegal building? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

You never know what your 11th cousin
from the near village may be up to.


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

And the stupid donkey eventually learns the real world
outside his Al-Jazeerah echochambers and secured limousines.

Until he finds that he might not represent the feelings
of the Arab soldiers from his village as well...


----------



## Sixties Fan

A workshop!

Let me remind our readers that one of the worst examples I found in UNRWA online teaching materials of antisemitism was inside their curriculum on human rights! Meaning that UNRWA's own "human rights experts" were antisemitic.

How can an agency which has been shown to spread antisemitism time and time again be trusted to create an effective workshop that can eliminate it just by having antisemitic employees attend a couple of times?

The idea of a "workshop" to teach tolerance to employees of an agency which is committed to remain in existence until the Jewish state is destroyed (via "return") is a sick joke. And it proves that UNRWA has no real interest in addressing its real problem

(full article online)









						UNRWA will hold a "tolerance workshop" to root out endemic antisemitism from its staffers. Really.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

This is the Jihadi filth 
that directed the Sabarro suicide attack

Share around...


----------



## Sixties Fan

( What happened in Afghanistan is what would have happened in 1948 in Israel had the Jews not fought back.  And worse.  )

Both take rights away from women.

Both are viciously violent against their political opponents.

But when Hamas attacks Israeli civilians, we are told "armed resistance is legal under international law."

When Hamas says that women cannot travel without a male guardian the world shrugs.


When Hamas takes suspected "collaborators" out of prison and kills them publicly by dragging them along the street, Human Rights Watch pretends it was some rogue element and calls on Hamas to investigate - itself.

Everyone is outraged at the Taliban, but no one is outraged at Hamas. On the contrary - Hamas is considered far more legitimate a government than the Taliban.

There's no difference between them. But Hamas has one advantage: people hate Jews and therefore, people support Hamas over the Jewish state. 

Everything else Hamas does - which is everything the Taliban does - can be swept under the rug so as not to diminish from people's hate of Israel.

(full article online)









						What's the difference between the Taliban and Hamas?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even though there is an UNRWA-run camp in Deraa, with thousands of Palestinians living there because they couldn't find a better place to go. They are suffering from having no food, no medical aid, and no water. UNRWA says that there are some 30,000 Palestinians in southern Syria, caught between Syrian forces, Russian influence and the Iranian desire to build a military zone there adjacent to Israel. 


But the civilians of Daraa, and the Palestinians there, have a much bigger problem: Israel has nothing to do with this.

That's why the world ignores them. That's why 99% of articles from the region that mention "siege" or "collective punishment" or "ethnic cleansing" or "Palestinian suffering" aren't talking about Daraa. 

The people of Daraa would trade places with Palestinians in Gaza in an instant. They would love to be in a place where they are warned to leave their houses before they are bombed or shot. They would love to be somewhere with hospitals and well-stocked supermarkets and malls. They would love to be under a "siege" where food, electronics and other goods are imported and exported.

Daraa, Syria is closer to Haifa than Gaza is. The hundreds of Western journalists in Israel could easily drive into Jordan and be on Daraa's footstep, they could interview refugees, they could publicize the crimes against humanity. NGOs could issue reports with details of individuals who suffered losses. The media could publish a count of the number of casualties on each side. They could have articles about Palestinians who are suffering under Syrian fire.

But that won't happen. And the only reason that Gaza gets the media and Daraa doesn't is because no one can blame Jews for the inhumane siege of Daraa.

(full article online)









						What a siege, collective punishment, ethnic cleansing and Palestinian suffering really looks like. Too bad the media doesn't care.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The sixth paragraph of Article 49 of the Fourth Geneva Convention states, _"The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."_

This has been used since 1967 to claim that Israeli settlements violate international law.

Back in 2012, I dug up all the preparatory notes - the  Travaux Préparatoires -   I could find for the Fourth Geneva Convention article 49 (then called Article 45)  to see if the discussions of the article would shed light on the issue. My conclusion then was that the entire paragraph dealt with forcible transfers and deportations of civilians, and all the drafters were unanimous in saying that forcible transfer of people against their will was reprehensible. Given that Israelis who move to Judea and Samaria are doing that voluntarily, no one can claim that Israel is violating the Geneva Conventions.

However, the 1958 ICRC Commentary on the Conventions indicates that perhaps the sixth paragraph is anomalous inside the article and does not only refer to forced transfer:

(full article online)









						Source material proves that Article 49(6) of the Fourth Geneva Conventions does not say Israeli settlements are illegal
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Remember the articles from the 1990s and early 2000s that predicted a demographic bomb that would destroy Israel?

This front page article in the St. Petersburg (FL) Times from September 21, 2003 was typical:




Note the pull quote - the entire reason this woman wants lots of children is because she wants to ethnically cleanse Jews.

In that article, Israeli demographer Arnon soffer confidently predicted that by 2020, there were be 8.5 million Arabs in territories Israel controls, compared to 6.5 million Jews. 

His predictions of the Arab population was only off by 1.5 million.

The Arab population growth has been steadily slowing over the years, and their birthrate has plummeted. While the Palestinian Arab and Israeli Arab birthrates per thousand used to be more than double that of Jews in Israel in 2001, they are now much closer to parity.

(full article online)









						That "demographic bomb" threatening Israel is now closer to a firecracker
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel Allows Construction Materials, Other Goods Into Gaza Strip
					

A member of the Palestinian Authority security forces waves forth a truck carrying goods at the Kerem Shalom border crossing …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2016, in the New York Times, Boehm wrote that Zionism is "a political agenda rooted in the denial of liberal politics." He clearly opposed Zionism, saying that having a nation that defines itself as Jewish is a violation of a liberal standard he made up: that liberal countries must have American-style separation of church and state. Otherwise, Boehm asserts, Zionists are hypocrites. 


> Opposition to the Palestinians’ “right of return” is a matter of consensus among left and right Zionists because also liberal Zionists insist that Israel has the right to ensure that Jews constitute the ethnic majority in their country. But if you reject Zionism because you reject the double standard, organizations such as the American Israel Public Affairs Committee or the Jewish Federations of North America would denounce you as anti-Semitic.


Boehm clearly rejects Zionism because of this false double standard - one that he that he defined. but that has no basis in reality.

Now he suddenly pretends to embrace Zionism - to make a faux-Zionist argument that a Jewish state must be replaced with a "binational" state with a Muslim majority that will limit Jewish rights!

This guy is a philosopher, but his logic consistently falls far short of the intellectual rigor of real philosophy.

Not surprisingly, Boehm is also an "as-a-Jew." He wrote another article where he cherry-picked Biblical sources out of context to assert, bizarrely, that Jews who consider Jerusalem to be a central component of Judaism are in fact akin to idol-worshippers. 

He asserts this insane theory, which couldn't withstand the arguments of a fourth grade cheder student, "as a Jew."

This sham philosopher creates his Jewish persona to argue against Judaism just as he creates a Zionist persona to argue against Zionism. If his arguments had merit, he wouldn't need to resort to redefining himself as a "As-a". The argument from authority _(argumentum ab auctoritate) _is a basic logical fallacy - and in this case it is argument from false authority, since Boehm is clearly not an authority on either Zionism nor on Judaism but he claims such authority as implicit in his arguments.

(full article online)









						Pretending to be a Zionist to attack the concept of a Jewish state
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Holy horseshit, Batman!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


What jurisdiction does Israel's kangaroo...er...supreme court have in occupied Jerusalem?


----------



## Hollie

The article describes "crude'', cheaply made copies of someone else's product. That kinda' defines the theme of Pally society. 











						Israel cracking down on crude D.I.Y. submachine guns popping up across the West Bank
					

In the past 12 months, Israeli forces have confiscated 350 guns and busted 35 workshops, where moonlighting machinists manufacture the Carlo




					nationalpost.com
				




AZZUN, West Bank – In the predawn hours, 150 Israeli troops, including masked special forces operatives, arrived in this Palestinian town in armoured personnel carriers and hardened jeeps to hunt for guns and gun makers. They found one of each. The operation was deemed a success.

The raid in Azzun was part of an aggressive campaign by Israel to rid the occupied West Bank of guns — specifically a crude kind of do-it-yourself, handmade submachine gun known on the Palestinian street as the “Carlo,” after the Swedish model, the Carl Gustav m/45, developed in the last years of the Second World War.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Cool, now they can bomb the crap out of more civilians.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Cool, now they can bomb the crap out of more civilians.


The civilians next to Hamas war zones.

Martyrdom is a small price to pay for Hamas sucking up to Iranian Mullocrats.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In May, as Israel defended itself from yet another onslaught of missiles fired from Gaza, thousands of academics wrote and signed statements of solidarity with Palestinian Arabs.

Along with the usual professions of contempt for the “colonial-settler” Jewish state came another staple of anti-Israel propaganda – claims that Israel deliberately targets Palestinian children.
--------------------------------------

But Palestinian Arab children do deserve our sympathies. Instead of cynically weaponizing their suffering to attack Jews, those who genuinely care about Palestinian children should sign statements of solidarity that accurately highlight both the suffering they have endured and the causes of theirs suffering. Since there are no such statements around, I wrote one:

___________________________________________________

*“In Solidarity with Palestinian Children”*

We, the signatories below, decry and denounce the cynical and systemic abuse of Palestinian children by the adults who have turned them into soldiers in their war against the state of Israel. We say enough of this child abuse.


We mourn that Palestinian children have for decades been groomed to perform as warriors by their elders: sent out to throw rocks at Israeli soldiers in the first Intifada, recruited as suicide bombers in the second Intifada, and forced to dig tunnels from Gaza into Israel today. Hamas officials admit that 160 children died recently doing the grisly work.

Some estimates suggest that over 20% of Palestinian children are malnourished today, this in spite of untold billions of dollars given to Palestinian leaders since 1948, a number that grew substantially after the Oslo Accords.

We know that Hamas diverts millions of dollars of Gaza’s aid every year to building tunnels and rockets, and the PA spends millions on salaries for imprisoned terrorists and pensions for the families of suicide bombers.

(Full article and petition online)









						The Palestinian Solidarity Statement I’d like to see: Stop abusing your children!
					

We are haunted by images of Palestinian Arab children conscripted to Hamas and Islamic Jihad camps. It is time to end the travesty. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(Fascinating.   Arabs are the only people on the planet who seem to consider themselves coming from various areas in the world, and from two different  continents. Take a good look at the map and see all the different places where Arabs are apparently "Indigenous" from, as it is the only thing that the phrase "Where Do Arabs Come From" can possibly mean )


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the article notes that “the Shabans say Mohammed was injured by a missile fired by the Israelis,” immediately thereafter it contains the modifier, “although AFP could not independently verify it.”

Enter Human Rights Watch (HRW) — admittedly, no great promoter of Israeli military actions (see here and here) — whose August 12 report titled, “Palestinian Rockets in May Killed Civilians in Israel, Gaza” began thus:



> Palestinian armed groups’ rocket and mortar attacks during the May 2021 fighting in the Gaza Strip, which killed and injured civilians in Israel and Gaza, violated the laws of war and amount to war crimes.”


Among those injured? Apparently, Mohammed Shaban:










						AFP Implies Gaza Youth Injured By Israeli Missile Even Though Seemingly Caused By Terrorist Rocket | Honest Reporting
					

"Eight-year-old Mohammed Shaban dreamed of returning to the classroom in Gaza for the start of the school year," an article by Agence France-Presse (AFP)




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Ayatollah forgot to switch "Jews" to "Zionists"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Muslim learned hatred for Jews continues as they move from the Middle East to Europe and other parts of the world.  It not not only Israel they are taught to hate, it is all Jews, anywhere they live )

In two separate videos, a man wearing the same headress and green-brown coat is seen punching a Jewish boy on a bicycle and then hitting a 64-year-old-man in the Stamford Hill neighborhood on Wednesday.

(full article online)









						WATCH: Muslim Passerby Punches Elderly Orthodox Jew on London Street | United with Israel
					

Security cameras caught on a film a Muslim man punching Jews in the streets of London.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, Human Rights Watch issued yet another anti-Israel report that is long on accusations and very short on facts.




> Between May 11 and 15, Israeli forces attacked the Hanadi, al-Jawhara, al-Shorouk, and al-Jalaa towers in the densely populated al-Rimal neighborhood. In each case, the Israeli military warned tenants of impending attacks, allowing for their evacuation. Three buildings were immediately leveled while the fourth, al-Jawhara, sustained extensive damage and is slated to be demolished. Israeli authorities contend that Palestinian armed groups were using the towers for military purposes, but have provided no evidence to support those allegations.
> 
> “The apparently unlawful Israeli strikes on four high-rise towers in Gaza City caused serious, lasting harm for countless Palestinians who lived, worked, shopped, or benefitted from businesses based there,” said Richard Weir, crisis and conflict researcher at Human Rights Watch. “The Israeli military should publicly produce the evidence that it says it relied on to carry out these attacks.”



Note the sequence in the quote: the strikes are "apparently unlawful" but they admit that they don't have any evidence for that.

There are only two alternatives: either the IDF had intelligence indicating that these buildings were valid military targets, or they just decided to go through a highly complex plan involving warning hundreds of people, ensuring not one remained in the buildings, and dropping precision bombs that would not allow the buildings to topple onto civilian buildings nearby - for no military reason. 

Human Rights Watch chooses to believe scenario B, because it is in their DNA to assume Israeli Jews are monsters who destroy buildings for fun.

The entire report is a big "we dunno" shrug, followed by how awful these attacks were to the businesses and residents there. Interviewing people who are frightened to say anything against the dictatorship that can put them in prison for no reason is considered "research." The entire report is filled with irrelevant facts meant to make HRW researchers appear smart but there is nothing behind it. So we read things like 

(full article online)









						HRW brings literally no evidence in its latest anti-Israel report
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The statement from the Secretary General of the Arab League said that the arson was a "deliberate and orchestrated crime from the highest level of the Israeli Occupation authorities." It "comes In the context of a systematic and ongoing occupation policy and plans targeting the Holy Mosque and Christian and Islamic sacred places." It goes on to list various imagined Israeli crimes in Jerusalem, including "desecration of Al-Aqsa and attempts to destroy its structure" even today.

Interestingly, Arab attackers who store weapons and rocks in the Al Aqsa mosque are never said to desecrate the holy site. Furthermore, if Israel wanted to build the Third Temple, Al Aqsa wouldn't be the target - the Dome of the Rock would be.

I could not find any similar statements from the Arab League on the anniversary for the past two years. It seems likely that the Palestinian delegation drafted this absurd statement to remain relevant and top-of-mind for the Arab world when interest in the Palestinian issue is waning - and pretending Al Aqsa is in danger is the biggest stick the Palestinians have, a direct continuation of the methods of the Nazi-collaborating Mufti of Jerusalem.

It is a disappointing, however, that the UAE, Bahrain and Morocco continue to allow these lies to be spouted by the Arab League in their name. 

(full article online)









						Even after the Abraham Accords, the Arab League still spouts antisemitic conspiracy theories
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Where are the Palestinian riots and bombings towards Egypt for closing its borders?  )


In the past week, Israel has helped arrange for Qatari funds to go directly to Gazans. It has allowed, for the first time since the war, imports of cement and steel to humanitarian recipients. It has allowed laptops and mobile phones.

In response, Hamas sponsored a riot that included shootings and more incendiary balloons that are igniting fires in the south of Israel.

Israel-haters always blame Israel for Palestinian violence. So how do they explain more Palestinian violence in direct response to Israel easing conditions?

Egypt has given its own answer. Egypt, which had been working hard to the cease fire between Israel and Hamas and negotiating to avoid a follow-up war, was incensed at Hamas' violent riots on Saturday. Even though the Rafah crossing to Egypt was scheduled to be open today, Egypt announced last night that it would be closed, and sources say it is in response to Hamas' provocations.

The funny part is, when Egypt responds to Hamas terror, no one cares. If Israel would respond by reducing imports or adjusting the fishing zone, the "human rights" NGOs would be screaming. 

As the expression goes, if there were no double standards towards Israel, there would be no standards at all.  









						Israel allows more aid to Gaza. Hamas responds with more firebombs and rioting.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Human Rights Watch chooses to believe scenario B, because it is in their DNA to assume Israeli Jews are monsters who destroy buildings for fun.


It is in Israel's DNA to destroy stuff.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> (Where are the Palestinian riots and bombings towards Egypt for closing its borders?  )
> 
> 
> In the past week, Israel has helped arrange for Qatari funds to go directly to Gazans. It has allowed, for the first time since the war, imports of cement and steel to humanitarian recipients. It has allowed laptops and mobile phones.
> 
> In response, Hamas sponsored a riot that included shootings and more incendiary balloons that are igniting fires in the south of Israel.
> 
> Israel-haters always blame Israel for Palestinian violence. So how do they explain more Palestinian violence in direct response to Israel easing conditions?
> 
> Egypt has given its own answer. Egypt, which had been working hard to the cease fire between Israel and Hamas and negotiating to avoid a follow-up war, was incensed at Hamas' violent riots on Saturday. Even though the Rafah crossing to Egypt was scheduled to be open today, Egypt announced last night that it would be closed, and sources say it is in response to Hamas' provocations.
> 
> The funny part is, when Egypt responds to Hamas terror, no one cares. If Israel would respond by reducing imports or adjusting the fishing zone, the "human rights" NGOs would be screaming.
> 
> As the expression goes, if there were no double standards towards Israel, there would be no standards at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel allows more aid to Gaza. Hamas responds with more firebombs and rioting.
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Any violence to Egypt?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is in Israel's DNA to destroy stuff.


Is it in the DNA that all you say are racist tantrums?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Any violence to Egypt?



Usually at Hamas request, 
signals the Jihadi leaders have already escaped abroad
or hiding underground, ready to sacrifice their people for Qatari cash.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The tenor of the article is that the Israeli government has recently changed the status quo and there is a danger of this exploding into a religious war.

But buried in the middle of the article is this:


> The policy began to change during the tenure of Benjamin Netanyahu, Israel’s longest-serving prime minister, who led coalitions of right-wing and religious parties. Rabbi Glick said that the police began to allow him and his allies to pray on the mount more openly five years ago.


And as this Los Angeles Times article from 2012 shows, Jews were more or less openly praying longer ago than that.




> A simple, ancient ritual is threatening the delicate security balance atop Jerusalem's most sacred plaza: Jews are praying.
> 
> On most days, dozens — sometimes hundreds — of Jewish worshipers ascend to the disputed 36-acre platform that Muslims venerate as Al Aqsa mosque and Jews revere as the Temple Mount with an Israeli police escort to protect them and a Muslim security guard to monitor their movements.
> 
> Then, they recite a quick prayer, sometimes quietly to themselves, other times out loud.



Jews praying on the Temple Mount is not a secret. We've been doing it for years. Arab media obsessively covers it with angry headlines about "settlers performing Talmudic rituals." Videos of worshipers are easily available. I myself prayed with a minyan (quorum) two years ago. No one asked me not to take pictures or not to write about it.

The prayers occur at the perimeter on the east side of the Mount, a spot Muslims typically don't visit. 

And despite the articles warning of imminent violence erupting, nothing has happened - even though this has been going on for years. There are no clashes, no shouts, no "Allah Akhbar" chants.  It is a daily event, observed by the Islamic Waqf. 

In other words, organized Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount has become the status quo. 

The only thing that can cause violence is articles like this one that interview Muslim leaders and put them in a position where they have to escalate tensions to keep their "honor." In that sense, warning of potential violence has the potential of becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy. In fact, this is the second NYT article on prayer on the Temple Mount this summer - the first one also gave dire warnings:



> Bassam Abu Labda, a veteran Waqf official in Jerusalem, described the situation as “very dangerous,” adding, “The government is giving cover to the extremists.”
> 
> “Every day we have people making movements, performing prayers, lying on the ground and dancing,” Mr. Abu Labda said.





> Daniel Seidemann, a longtime advocate for a shared Jerusalem, said there has been “a de facto erosion of the status quo going on for years,” with Temple Mount activists testing the boundaries, first by moving their lips in silent prayer, then whispering and swaying and now gathering in groups.


Look at that awful progression!

(full article online)









						Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount IS the status quo
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

50 memes from EoZ
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It's always Israel's fault.

For the third straight day, Egypt has closed the Rafah crossing, stranding thousands of people on both sides who want to cross the border. Egypt also closed the Salah a-Din Gate from where some truckloads of goods are sent.

Egypt's sudden closure is largely assumed to be an expression of anger over Hamas organizing violent protests at a time when Egypt has been putting its own reputation on the line to bring down tensions between Israel and Gaza.

Gisha, the Israeli NGO that monitors movement from and to Gaza, is upset over this - but they don't blame Egypt.

On the first day of the closure, they wrote, "The closure of Rafah compounds severe movement restrictions imposed by Israel, leaving Gaza residents with even fewer options to travel for medical, professional, educational, or personal needs."

And in its conclusion, they don't call on Egypt to lift the restrictions - but Israel: "Given its ongoing effective control over Gaza, which amounts to occupation, Israel is obligated to protect human rights and facilitate normal life in the Strip to the greatest extent possible. This includes facilitating access abroad, particularly given Egypt’s closing of Rafah Crossing."

This NGO doesn't even call for Egypt to lift the restrictions. Even though Israel cannot do anything to help people who want to go to or return from Egypt, Gisha is programmed to make everything Israel's fault and Israel's responsibility. 

(full article online)









						Gisha NGO: Even when Egypt blockades Gaza,  it is Israel's responsibility
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Lebanese military tribunal has sentenced a Lebanese-Australian doctor in absentia to ten years in prison for being a "traitor," _ABC News Australia_ reported.

His crime - helping Palestinian Arabs in Lebanon seek medical treatment in Israel.

"I was informed by my brother that a journalist close to Hezbollah in Lebanon made an announcement that the Lebanese military tribunal sentenced me to 10 years' imprisonment for being a collaborator and a traitor with the enemy," Dr. Jamal Rifi told_ ABC News._

According to Dr. Rifi, the conviction is related to his work with Project Rozana, a Nongovernmental Organization which provides medical training to Palestinian Arabs in Lebanon and facilitates the transfer of Palestinian Arab patients to Israeli hospitals.

(full article online)









						Lebanese doctor sentenced for helping Palestinians get treatment in Israel
					

Lebanese military tribunal sentences doctor working in Australia to 10 years over work with NGO that helps Arabs get to Israeli hospitals.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A literature course comparing the Gaza Strip to the Auschwitz extermination camp has been cancelled by the University of Santiago of de Compostela in Galicia, Spain, a leading pro-Israel group said Tuesday.

Titled “Auschwitz/Gaza: A Testing Ground for Comparative Literature,” the class was scheduled to be taught by Professor César Domínguez this fall, according to the Action and Communication on the Middle East (ACOM) organization, a Spanish pro-Israel advocacy group that had previously criticized the course.

“The iconography and main theme of the program established, and not by coincidence, a correspondence between Gaza, an area controlled by Hamas, a jihadist organization that subjects its population to a regime of terror, and the Auschwitz extermination camp,” ACOM said in a statement.

“We celebrate that the University has rectified, eliminating from its academic offer a course designed only from the utmost clumsiness, fierce sectarianism, and a shameless sense of impunity, a true enormity that trivializes the Holocaust, even awarding academic credits for it,” the group said.

(full article online)









						Spanish University Cancels Course Comparing Gaza to Auschwitz, Says Local Pro-Israel Group
					

University of Santiago de Compostela in Galicia. Photo: Wiki Commons A literature course comparing the Gaza Strip to the Auschwitz …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

> More than 479,000 refugees are registered with UNRWA in Lebanon. About 45 percent of them live in the country’s 12 refugee camps.


The implication is that 55% of them live among the Lebanese, outside of the camps. 

But Lebanon doesn't allow any Palestinians to live outside the camps! 100% of the Palestinians in Lebanon live in camps. Where are the other 55%?

UNRWA doesn't want you to know that they have left Lebanon altogether. Because UNRWA wants to tell the world that it should be funded for 479,000 "refugees," not less than half that amount.

UNRWA does this consciously. In a recent article on Lebanon's woes, UNRWA writes, "UNRWA remains the main provider of basic services, such as health, education and camp improvement to over 210,000 Palestine refugees present in Lebanon. These include about 28,000 Palestine refugees from Syria."

In fact, when you subtract the Syrian refugees, actual UNRWA recipients are less than 40% of the "refugees" registered in Lebanon. 

If anyone of Palestinian descent needs aid, the ones remaining in Lebanon do. Lebanon has literal apartheid laws aimed at keeping them landless, stateless, jobless and incarcerated in camps they can't easily leave. 

(full article online)









						UNRWA's numbers game in Lebanon
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As European Council President Charles Michel stated in January, Europeans have a special duty to commemorate the Holocaust and combat antisemitism “with full force” wherever it rears its ugly head. Therefore, we called on all European ambassadors to the PA to unequivocally condemn the actions of Beita’s residents and insist that Ramallah end its support for them.

In response, a Dutch lawmaker has taken up the matter in The Hague. On August 22, MP Raymond de Roon submitted written questions in parliament in which he demanded to know whether Foreign Minister Sigrid Kaag would denounce the PA’s backing for the Jew-hatred espoused by the Beita residents:



> Questions of MP De Roon (PVV) to the Minister of Foreign Affairs about support from the Palestinian Authority for antisemitism:
> 
> How do you assess the support of the Palestinian Authority for the expressions of antisemitism in Samaria, accompanied by burning Stars of David and swastikas? *[1] [2]*
> Do you recall the motion passed by the House of Representatives (32735-219) that calls on the government to condemn statements by heads of government that contribute to growing antisemitism? *[3]*
> Are you willing to forcefully condemn the aforementioned support, both in bilateral contacts with the Palestinian authorities and in public? How will you act?
> *[1]* HonestReporting EXCLUSIVE: Western-backed Palestinian Authority Supporting West Bank Rioters That Erected Burning Swastikas | Honest Reporting
> *[2]* Swastika's met ster verbranden? Graag, stelt de Palestijnse Autoriteit.
> *[3]* Motie Buitenweg c.s. over stellingname tegen antisemitische uitlatingen van regeringsleiders - Mensenrechten in het buitenlands beleid - Parlementaire monitor


By law, Foreign Minister Kaag needs to answer De Roon’s questions within three weeks, although this period can be extended. Meanwhile, Palestinians in Beita continue to call for the murder of Jews. On August 19, for example, the town’s “popular resistance units” burned a model of an Israeli village, in line with their statement that this is “all we are working for.”

(full article online)









						Dutch Lawmaker Finally Confronts Anti-Jewish Violence From the Palestinian Authority
					

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas hands the election decree to Chairman of the Palestinian Central Election Committee Hana Naser in Ramallah. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

With Prime Minister Bennett set to meet with US President Biden it is critical to discuss the American intention to reopen a consulate in Jerusalem that will serve only Arabs – and undermine Israel’s sovereignty in its capital city.

Three months ago, when US Secretary of State Antony Blinken visited Israel and the PA, he declared that the Biden administration would reopen its consulate in Jerusalem. Until it was closed in 2019 by the Trump administration, following the opening of the US Embassy in Jerusalem, the consulate had served as a de facto embassy for Arabs of the Palestinian Authority.

Prime Minister Bennett must make it clear that Israel will absolutely oppose the consulate’s reopening. Here are ten reasons why.

(full article online)









						10 good reasons NOT to reopen another US Consulate in Jerusalem
					

Prime Minister Naftali Bennett must make it clear to President Joe Biden that Israel will not allow the U.S. to reopen its Jerusalem consulate.Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For so many, the Arab-Israeli world is a mystery. Even in Israel, where we live side by side with Arab-Israelis, it’s a foreign culture to us non-Arabs. We read about it in the news, we see it depicted in movies and television and we hear it talked about endlessly. But we don’t really know what it’s like. Probably the only part of their culture some of us know fairly well is Arab food – Shawarma, Knaffeh, Msabaha, the list goes on and on. It’s a good list too. But other parts of the culture are alien to us.

For example, what is it like to study in an Arab academic institution?

Well, our guest today might just have some insight. Avi Shalev served in Military Intelligence and the Civil Administration in Judea and Samaria and the Gaza Strip for 24 years. And then, he had what some might call a crazy idea. He wanted to obtain a teaching certificate in order to teach Arabic in schools and he decided to do it in Al Qasemi College, a Sufi Muslim academic institution in Baqa al-Gharbiyye, an Arab village along the border with the West Bank.

(full article online)









						The Jew who studied in an Islamic college
					

Avi Shalev wanted to obtain a teaching certificate in order to teach Arabic in schools. He did it in a unique way.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Europe is characterized as being liberal and enlightened, and Israel is portrayed in the media as intolerant and Islamophobic.
But European countries and towns have many laws that are specifically against the practice of Islam, and Israel doesn't.

In so-tolerant Denmark, children who live in certain neighborhoods called "ghettoes" - which happen to be Muslim majority neighborhoods - are literally taken from their parents for 25 hours a week, starting at age 1:


> Starting at the age of 1, “ghetto children” must be separated from their families for at least 25 hours a week, not including nap time, for mandatory instruction in “Danish values,” including the traditions of Christmas and Easter, and Danish language. Noncompliance could result in a stoppage of welfare payments. Other Danish citizens are free to choose whether to enroll children in preschool up to the age of six.


The French Senate voted to ban hijabs for children in public.

Six European nations have banned the face-covering burqa altogether.

In Moldova, several local councils banned public Muslim worship.

The European Union court has ruled that workplaces can limit Muslims wearing religious headwear. 

A number of European communities ban halal (and kosher) slaughter.

Switzerland banned minarets on mosques in 2009. 

Several French municipalities ban the "burkini" body-covering swimwear that Muslim women use.

*None of these restrictions on Muslims exist in Israel. *

(full article online)









						It is easier to be a Muslim in Israel than in "enlightened" Europe
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Today, UNRWA's advisory committee will meet to address yet another deficit in its budget.
> 
> UNRWA has warned that by August its deficit will hit $30 million and that its annual deficit is at $150 million.
> 
> All of this is despite the US resuming aid to UNRWA to the tune of $150 million a year and an additional $33 million to help rebuild Gaza.
> 
> This happens every year - war or no war, COVID or no COVID. UNRWA cries that it is running out of money and that it won't be able to fulfil its outdated and bigoted mandate, and the nations of the world give millions to bail it out and look like humanitarians.
> 
> No one steps back and asks  - why do Palestinians get schools funded by the world when no real refugee population does? Why do they get a completely separate medical infrastructure when no real refugees do? What gives fake Palestinian "refugees" a higher priority than the tens of millions of real refugees?
> 
> Why fund an agency whose entire purpose is to perpetuate the problem it is supposedly meant to fix?  The number of people it has to feed and house and educate according to its mandate will continue to grow year after year according to its skewed definition of "refugee" where even full citizens of other countries and their descendants remain "refugees" forever.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deja vu: @UNRWA hosts emergency conference to raise money, while no one addresses the real issue
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



How many real refugees were given their own country thousands of miles from home?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> For so many, the Arab-Israeli world is a mystery. Even in Israel, where we live side by side with Arab-Israelis, it’s a foreign culture to us non-Arabs. We read about it in the news, we see it depicted in movies and television and we hear it talked about endlessly. But we don’t really know what it’s like. Probably the only part of their culture some of us know fairly well is Arab food – Shawarma, Knaffeh, Msabaha, the list goes on and on. It’s a good list too. But other parts of the culture are alien to us.
> 
> For example, what is it like to study in an Arab academic institution?
> 
> Well, our guest today might just have some insight. Avi Shalev served in Military Intelligence and the Civil Administration in Judea and Samaria and the Gaza Strip for 24 years. And then, he had what some might call a crazy idea. He wanted to obtain a teaching certificate in order to teach Arabic in schools and he decided to do it in Al Qasemi College, a Sufi Muslim academic institution in Baqa al-Gharbiyye, an Arab village along the border with the West Bank.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jew who studied in an Islamic college
> 
> 
> Avi Shalev wanted to obtain a teaching certificate in order to teach Arabic in schools. He did it in a unique way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



That's pretty disgusting. Why don't you understand Arab culture after 100 years in Palestine.

Could it be that the European refugees were mocking and demeaning Arab culture since 1920?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> How many real refugees were given their own country thousands of miles from home?



What happened to all the Jews who lived all over Europe for about 2000  years before the Khazars, who came from a region in Central Asia,  allegedly converted to Judaism and migrated to Europe in the 9th or 10th Century CE?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> What happened to all the Jews who lived all over Europe for about 2000  years before the Khazars, who came from a region in Central Asia,  allegedly converted to Judaism and migrated to Europe in the 9th or 10th Century CE?



Don't know and don't really care. Even Berbers converted to Judaism. See the Jewish warrior queen, Kahina.

Most Jews lived outside of Palestine before the birth of Christ.. in Aleppo, Baghdad, Damascus, Persia, Rome, Alexandria, Elephantine Island and all around the Mediterranean Sea. .. and, I'm sure they had their reasons.

I don't care if the Khazars converted or not.  That was their right, don't you think?






						Khazaria.com - History of Jewish Khazars, Khazar Turk, Khazarian  Jews
					






					www.khazaria.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Don't know and don't really care. Even Berbers converted to Judaism. See the Jewish warrior queen, Kahina.
> 
> Most Jews lived outside of Palestine before the birth of Christ.. in Aleppo, Baghdad, Damascus, Persia, Rome, Alexandria, Elephantine Island and all around the Mediterranean Sea. .. and, I'm sure they had their reasons.
> 
> I don't care if the Khazars converted or not.  That was their right, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khazaria.com - History of Jewish Khazars, Khazar Turk, Khazarian  Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.khazaria.com


It is the right of anyone to convert to any religion they wish.

It is not anyone's right to say that ALL Ashkenazi Jews are converts to Judaism from the 8th CE on, and therefore allege that Herzl and all other Ashkenazi Jews were descendants of late converts and not actually, as they were,  people descendant of Indigenous Israelites who moved to Europe at any time in history and decided to return to their homeland.

And it is not right to deny to all other non Ashkenazi Jews, the right to reconstruct their Nation ON their ancient homeland, simply because of a theory which has been as debunked and outdated as the one about Arabs being in Palestine for 10,000 years.

It matters because ALL JEWS are being attacked all around the world, because of being Jews, including Sepharadi and Mizrahi Jews.

Jew haters do not see a difference between an Ashkenazi, a Sepahradi or a Mizrahi Jew.  They do not say to each other "Let us just go after those who say they are Ashkenazi, because we believe the Ashkenazi are false converted Jews, and they do not have the right to live in Israel, and much less be Jews".

They do not say "OK, the Sepharadi and Mizrahi Jews are indigenous Jews.  Let them live in their ancient homeland, in Israel, as they have the right to.


We are never going to see any of the above because ALL three groups of Jews ARE descendants of the Israelites.

And all three have the absolute right to live in their reconstructed Nation and defend it, as the Israelites and Judeas did before them, against any invaders who wanted to take the land and subjugate them.


[I don't care if the Khazars converted or not. That was their right, don't you think?]


You do not care about anything that does not fit the theories you live and breath out of .


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Conspiracy of the Origin of Ashkenazi Jews • Unpacked for Educators
					

In this video, we’re looking at a long-standing conspiracy theory that claims that Ashkenazi Jews are descendants of the Khazars. If it were true, that




					unpacked.education


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Don't know and don't really care. Even Berbers converted to Judaism. See the Jewish warrior queen, Kahina.
> 
> Most Jews lived outside of Palestine before the birth of Christ.. in Aleppo, Baghdad, Damascus, Persia, Rome, Alexandria, Elephantine Island and all around the Mediterranean Sea. .. and, I'm sure they had their reasons.
> 
> I don't care if the Khazars converted or not.  That was their right, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khazaria.com - History of Jewish Khazars, Khazar Turk, Khazarian  Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.khazaria.com


One more thing you did not catch up on and do not care:

Khazaria was in Central Asia. 

Therefore to call Central Asian people Europeans is the greatest irony of all, as Ashkenazi Jews, of Asian origin, are also being called Europeans, simply to delegitimize where they are originally from.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Aside from the PA’s feeble attempts to hide its monthly terrorist salary payments, PMW has also proven that some of the money the PA transfers to the PLO even finds its way to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) and the Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, both designated by the US and EU as terror organizations.

According to a statement of EU representatives, the EU provides the PA with aid in the amount of “300 million euros, equal to $400 million, per year. Of it, $150 million is being allocated to the PA to cover current expenses, such as employees’ salaries and operating expenses…” [Official PA daily Al-Hayat Al-Jadida, Aug. 19, 2021]. The representative continued saying that the aid “was stopped last month [July 2021] because the EU is approving its budget for the new year, and that it is anticipated to renew its aid in October [2021].” [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Aug. 19, 2021]

If the PA budgetary expenses on the PLO institutions continue for the rest of the year as they were during the first half of the year, the total 2021 PA expenditure on the “PLO institutions” is set to reach 830 million shekels or €218,674,851.

In other words, practically, the EU’s *entire aid of $150 million donation to the PA*, is simply being used to fund the “PLO institutions”, including funding EU designated terror organizations and the payment of the PA’s monthly terror salaries.

Unless the EU is content with its aid to the PA being used to promote, incite and reward terrorism and terrorists and unless the EU is content funding, directly or indirectly, EU designated terror organizations, the EU should first demand that the PA cease funding the “PLO institutions” before renewing its aid.

The PA, and only the PA is responsible for its financial distress. The PA payment of the terror rewards has made the US, Canada, Australia and the Netherlands cutting financial aid the Authority, while other countries have limited their aid to certain PA projects. If the PA were to abandon its terror rewarding policy, the decision would not only relieve the PA’s financial crisis, but it would also open a door to other changes in PA priorities and values which are all prerequisites for peace.

(full article online)









						Before giving aid, the EU should ask the PA why it’s funding the PLO and rewarding terrorists | PMW Analysis
					

Every month the PA transfers huge sums of money to the “PLO institutions”. The sum transferred depends on whether the PA is open and honest about its payments to the terrorist prisoners or whether it is trying to hide them.




					www.palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

June 26 was a Saturday. B'Tselem claims that the Jews cam from Adei Ad, an outpost founded by religious Jews. While it is possible that Jews violate the Shabbat and torch Arab fields as they take their Shabbat walks, it seems unlikely.

I could not find any article in Arab media about this, although there were reports of settlers attacking the same area three days later, supposedly burning fields with fires in a suspiciously straight line that would not be the most efficient way to destroy a field. 





B'Tselem's report on the latter incident ignored the allegations of fires and instead claimed that the settlers uprooted 75 olive trees. Olive trees are notoriously hard to uproot or even cut down. 

I'm not saying that Jews don't attack Arab fields sometimes - they certainly do. Arabs also regularly attack Jewish-owned fields, something that no international NGOs ever report on. 

But it appears that many of these attacks on Arab property are false reports, and B'Tselem doesn't even pretend to verify the facts, parroting the Arab claims no matter how dubious.

(full article online)









						B'Tselem believes any ridiculous Palestinian lie
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel will make a series of goodwill gestures to the Palestinian Authority following a meeting between Defense Minister Benny Gantz and PA President Mahmoud Abbas on Sunday night, Gantz announced on Monday. Among the economic gestures Gantz offered Abbas at the late-night meeting was a half-billion shekel loan.

The two men also spoke about ways to regulate the status of thousands of West Bank Palestinians who lack documentation, as well as ways to streamline digital VAT accounting for all Palestinian businesses that make purchases from Israel. Many of the permit applications for Palestinians will be digitized in order to streamline the process and make it easier and cheaper.

The moves also include allowing an additional 15,000 Palestinians to work in Israel and the Civil Administration approving more building in Area C of the West Bank, which is under full IDF military and civilian control.









						Israel offers Abbas series of goodwill gestures in rare Ramallah meeting
					

Gantz met with Palestinian leader just hours after Prime Minister Naftali Bennett returned from Washington DC.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Erakat derides the Abraham Accords on the grounds that Israel is only making peace with "U.S.-backed authoritarian regimes." One wonders whether her opposition is to the "US-backed" part or the "authoritarian" part. Given that every Muslim-majority state in the Middle East is an authoritarian regime, that means that Erakat is against Israel making peace with any state at all. This "human rights" attorney isn't interested in the problem that every Muslim and Arab country in the region is authoritarian - she is upset that Israel makes peace with any of them. 

Her statement reveals that she is not anti-authoritarianism, but anti-peace - with Israel. 

If someone opposes a peace agreement with Israel - and keep in mind that the peace agreements with Egypt and Jordan were brokered under Democratic presidents, and their regimes are equally authoritarian - that means that you are against Israel's existence altogether and oppose the very idea of Jewish self-determination. 

How, exactly, would Israel's disappearance enhance human rights in the Middle East? Would the Palestinian Arabs enjoy more freedom and more rights?

We all know the answer to that, based on Erakat's next sentence, where she notes that the Palestinian Authority arrests protesters. (Calling them "human rights defenders" is a little bit of a stretch.) She blames Israel for this, of course, as if these arrests were outsourced by Israel. 

The Arabs enjoying the highest level of human rights in the Middle East are those who live in Israel. Israel's erasure, which Erakat clearly desires, would make things far worse for them, and probably for all Arabs whose regimes are at least a little shamed by Israel's human rights record compared to their own. 









						Opposing the Abraham Accords is a pretty good indication you don't really care about peace - or human rights
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

​The New York Times has twice in the past week turned reality on its head by effectively declaring the creation of ‘Palestine.’

On August 23, Will Shortz, editor of the NYT’s crossword puzzle, produced a “clue” referring to the “Largest city in _the Palestinian state_.” 





_August 23, 2021 New York Times crossword puzzle claiming there is a “Palestinian state.”                      _
​Statehood is a UN fact, not a New York Times opinion​While the United Nations General Assembly in 2012 voted to accept ‘Palestine’ as a non-member observer state, this did not confer full sovereignty upon the government in Ramallah. In fact, recognition of statehood is contingent on the recommendation of the Security Council. Accordingly, the current status of ‘Palestine’ is the same as that of the Holy See (Vatican), which is clearly not an independent country.

For good measure, consider this quote from the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development website:



> _While the State of Israel was established on 15 May 1948 and admitted to the United Nations, a Palestinian State was not established.”_



Path to statehood goes through Oslo, not the New York Times​Meanwhile, there is an actual mechanism in place to facilitate the creation of ‘Palestine’ — and it has nothing to do with The New York Times seemingly injecting its own politics into the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

The Oslo Accords forged in 1993 between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) led to the creation of the Palestinian Authority (PA) the next year. The agreement was based on a promise by the Palestinian leadership to renounce terrorism and resolve all outstanding issues with Israel via bilateral negotiations.

This did not happen.

Notably, the Oslo Accords did _not _create ‘Palestine’ but, rather, granted the PLO and later the PA a _measure of autonomy _in parts of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.

(full article online)









						Fact-checking The New York Times: There Is No Palestinian State | Honest Reporting
					

The New York Times has twice in the past week turned reality on its head by effectively declaring the creation of 'Palestine.' On August 23, Will Shortz,




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What do you think is the top priority of the various human rights representatives of the 22 member states? Abuse of women and laws (like polygamy and inheritance laws) that ensure second class status for women? The laws that many Arab states have against criticizing the government? Going after free speech of citizens on social media? 

Obviously, no. The top item on the agenda is "Israeli violations and racist practices in the occupied Arab territories" - coincidentally, the one thing they cannot possibly do anything about and the one thing they can all agree upon.

Speaking of coincidences, condemning Israel also happened to be the top agenda item at the 47th, 46th and 45th sessions of the Arab League Human Rights Committee.

Other topics will be touched upon, of course. The committee will decide on a slogan for Arab Human Rights Day for 2022. It will consider a draft of an "Arab Convention to Combat Violence against Women and Girls and Domestic Violence." There is an agenda item on the rights of those with disabilities.

All of the topics are designed to avoid the real issue of actual human rights abuses by Arab governments.

Clearly, the entire purpose of the Arab Human Rights Committee is to shield Arab nations from accusations of human rights abuses, by pretending that they take human rights seriously.

I've never seen international human rights NGOs call out these issues. Mostly because they look at human rights the same way: primarily as a weapon against Israel.

(full article online)









						To the Arab League, "human rights" is a weapon against Israel, not a priority for Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Hezbollah I waiting for Israel to disarm.

Why a double standard?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hezbollah I waiting for Israel to disarm.
> 
> Why a double standard?


It hurts your feelings that the Iranian occupation force in Lebanon is being criticized.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It hurts your feelings that the Iranian occupation force in Lebanon is being criticized.


Why a double standard?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Eltantawi, who noted that she became MPAC communications director on September 1, 2001, spoke as part of MPAC’s online lecture series “The Palestinian Struggle: A New Approach.” Marayati recalled that Al Qaeda’s 9/11 attacks occurred little over a week later, after which the federal government shut down several Islamic “charity” organizations for terrorism financing, often to MPAC protests. “Most of the charities had to do with Palestine, even though Palestine had nothing to do with 9/11,” he said, although Israel’s destruction is a longstanding Al Qaeda objective.

Hamas’ 2017 public relations ploy of supposedly abandoning its genocidal charter symbolized for Eltantawi the moderation of this terrorist group, which she said served “to distract us from the bigger picture” of Israeli actions. Thereby she claimed that “moral outrage about what was happening to the Palestinians” should be “natural.” While discussing “political Islam,” she wondered absurdly “how is Hamas different in terms of some kind of idea of religion and politics” than non-terrorist Christian Zionists, who defend Israel’s right to exist.

The vehemently anti-Israel Eltantawi took a dismissive attitude to threats to Israel while discussing the late California Democratic Congressman Tom Lantos’ views on Islam’s prophet Muhammad. Lantos created in August 2001 a “big scandal because he cited the Treaty of Hudaybiya from the Prophet’s time” wherein “Muslims went back on a treaty that was signed with a Jewish tribe,” she said. Lantos correctly worried that this treaty signed with pagan Arabs could serve as a canonical Islamic precedent for betraying Israel, as Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) leader Yasser Arafat himself had argued. Yet she was shocked that Lantos had “argued in the U.S. Congress” that “it is impossible for Muslims to negotiate fairly with Jews” and “you can’t really trust what they say,” despite a long recordof Palestinian duplicity demonstrated by Arafat.

Eltantawi conceded that “Israel has a better record with LGBTQ issues, which is undeniable,” compared to Palestinian society and the wider Middle East, but denigrated any international human rights praise for Israel. Such “pinkwashing” only “frames the Palestinians as barbaric,” she said. After all, she quipped, “these are complicated issues.”

“Pro-Israel” advocacy indicated for Eltantawi “metastasizing Islamophobia” – a word coined to silence all criticism of Islam. In particular, the “Middle East Forum [MEF] is at the center of the Islamophobia network,” she said, charging falsely that its founder, Daniel Pipes, is “probably one of the most notorious Islamophobes.” She charged mendaciously that a “blacklist site” such as MEF’s Campus Watch features people “always with misquotes.”

(full article online)









						Radical Professor Uses Moderate Islam to Attack Israel - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

Hamas is “represented in a hysterical way,” stated Fordham University associate professor of modern Islam Sarah Eltantawi, during an August 20 webinar on “The Nexus of Anti-Palestine Campaigns and Islamophobia.” Her apologetics for Hamas were just one of several disturbing aspects...




					spectator.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

"I think it's so offensive because it invalidates a lot of Jewish history and my personal identity," sophomore Abigail Adams told ABC11. "Just replace Zionist with Jew and it's pretty obvious it's anti-Semitic."

Adams, a political science major, hoped to enroll in a course entitled "The Conflict Over Israel and Palestine" this fall. Like many students before signing up for a class, Adams looked up the course's instructor - Kylie Broderick - and uncovered a series of posts on social media that immediately caught her attention. Among them, references to "Zionist dirtbags" and the U.S. as an "imperialist death cult."

"It feels very unprofessional to me, and not that all graduate students and professors have to be professional, but it felt very violent and in your face," Adams explained. "I want to learn about different perspectives. That's why I wanted to take the class in the first place, but I don't think it's fair for any student to worry about getting a lower grade because of their opinion in anything, even if it wasn't such a complex geopolitical issue."

Philip Brodsky, Executive Director at the Raleigh-Cary Jewish Federation, echoed that sentiment. In a letter to UNC Chancellor Kevin Guskiewicz, Brodsky writes "Any viewpoint that denies Israel's right to exist, a clear antisemitic trope, is beyond the pale of what is acceptable discourse in a university classroom... We call on you to publicly state that antisemitism will not be tolerated at University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill and commit to taking steps to ensure that university staff and administrators are educated on antisemitism in order to prevent it from impacting the campus environment."

The online verbal abuse is not the only form of hate being noted. There are several documented cases of physical, in-person harassment as well -- according to the ADL, the organization received 193 reports of possible antisemitic incidents in the week after fighting broke out between Israel and Gaza, compared to 62 in the week before -- a more than 200% increase.

Like in New York when a 29-year-old Jewish man was attacked in a gang assault that's now being investigated as a hate crime.

Then in Florida, a New Jersey family was shouted at and had garbage thrown at them.

In California, a group of pro-Palestinian protesters were caught on camera attacking diners outside a restaurant.

Even before the latest war in the Middle East, an event at UNC entitled "Conflict Over Gaza" led to accusations of antisemitism after an anti-Semitic song was performed by a Palestinian rapper.

In a scathing letter to leaders of the UNC Center for Middle East and Islamic Studies, which officially sponsored the event, UNC School of Law Dean Martin Brinkley said: "Due to your inclusion of conference content over which I had no knowledge or control, I have been forced to spend most of the last two days responding to outraged members of my own community who are ashamed and embarrassed to see the law school shown as a sponsor of what they consider hate speech."

(full article online)









						'Antisemitism has mutated': Jewish students, leaders worry over UNC-CH instructor's comments
					

There are accusations of antisemitism on UNC-Chapel Hill's campus and an alleged blindspot for it -- spurring a new complaint filed to the U.S. Department of Education.




					abc11.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Horn sat down in one of the pews in this synagogue that felt “no different from every single urban early-20th-century synagogue I’ve ever entered” and reached “for a prayer book that wasn’t there.” That night’s show was a string quartet.

“I felt that creeping ‘Jewish heritage’ unease, the unarticulated sense that despite all the supposed goodwill, something was clearly off,” Horn writes. 

She describes this scene in People Love Dead Jews: Reports From a Haunted Present, her new essay collection that comes out on September 7. It’s her first nonfiction book, following five works of fiction that very much feature living Jews with interesting lives and story lines. The cheeky title is meant to be provocative, but it gets at Horn’s concern with how non-Jews around the world usually learn about Jews — not by interacting with them or learning about Jewish life, but by learning about “dead Jews,” through topics like the Holocaust or the Spanish Inquisition or Harbin’s story.

“I had mistaken the enormous public interest in past Jewish suffering for a sign of respect for living Jews,” Horn writes. “I was very wrong.”

Horn’s essays, several of which were previously published in other publications, address the dissonance between people’s fascination with dead Jews and rising levels of antisemitism in the U.S. (The FBI released figures yesterday showing that 58% of reported religiously motivated hate crimes in 2020 targeted Jews.) “Think about your social studies textbook when you’re in sixth grade or something. There’s something about the Israelites in the ancient history section. And then there’s a chapter about the Holocaust. That’s the only thing they say about Jews,” Horn told Jewish Insider in a recent interview. 

One essay grapples with the near-universal reverence of Anne Frank while an employee at the Anne Frank House in Amsterdam was told not to wear a yarmulke to work. Another makes sense of “Jewish heritage” sites worldwide and the perhaps slightly antisemitic reasons non-Jews maintain them. All try to get at uncomfortable truths about modern antisemitism.

After the Holocaust, Horn argued, the recent memory of the murder of six million Jews kept antisemitism in check. “The last few generations of non-Jews were sort of chagrined by the Holocaust, and that made antisemitism socially unacceptable,” said Horn, who is 44. “For the people who are in my generation and my parents’ generation, the times we grew up in were not normal. Now normal is returning.”

In conversation with JI, Horn talked about what Jewish liturgy has to say about dead Jews, how universalizing Jewish stories can erase the Jewish experience and why Tevye’s story still matters.

(full article online)









						Dara Horn on a world that only teaches about ‘dead Jews’
					

Horn’s new essay collection ‘People Love Dead Jews’ looks at pervasive, modern-day antisemitism.




					jewishinsider.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

J Street, an advocacy organization that focuses on criticism of Israel, has falsely charged the Jewish state with restricting the import of food and medicine into the Gaza Strip.

In an Aug. 26 email to its subscribers, J Street claimed that to maintain the status quo in Israeli-Palestinian relations “means *punishing restrictions on medicine, food* and goods to families in Gaza will continue.”






The text of a J Street email written by Jeremy Ben-Ami that wrongly charges Israel with blocking food and medicine from the Gaza Strip. (Click to expand)
The email was signed by Jeremy Ben-Ami, the organization’s president.

In fact, there are no such restrictions on medicine or food. Other critics of Israel, at least, have been more honest about Gaza imports. “Currently, *Israel allows the entrance of all civilian goods* into the Gaza Strip, with the exception of a list of materials defined as ‘dual-use,’ which, according to Israel, can be used for military purposes,” notes the Israeli NGO Gisha.

Gisha, which normally advocates for Gaza residents and criticizes Israeli policies, has previously found it necessary to set the record straight about the very same accusation leveled in J Street and Ben-Ami’s email. After Ralph Nader claimed in 2012 that Israel limits food, medicine and water to Gaza, Gisha slammed the charge as unhelpful and inaccurate “hyperbole.”

“*Israel does not restrict the import of food, water or fuel*,” the NGO pointedly noted. “And while Nader’s article implies that Israel is responsible for the medication crisis in the Strip, the truth is that ongoing disputes regarding payment for medication between Hamas and the Palestinian Authority are largely the cause of this.”

The _New York Times_ has published a correction after wrongly blamedIsrael for a shortage of medicine in the Gaza Strip. According to the original wording of the correction, “An earlier version of this article overstated the impact of Israeli restrictions on travel and trade in the Gaza Strip. Although they have made the import of some medical equipment difficult, *the import of medicine is not restricted*.”

(full article online)









						J Street Falsely Charges Israel with Restricting Food, Medicine to Gaza
					

An email sent by J Street and signed by its president, Jeremy Ben-Ami falsely charged Israel with blocking food and medicine to the Gaza




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s most concerning that the Canadian War Museum passed the buck, took a complete hands-off approach and position and isn’t taking any responsibility for giving a platform and audience to a sympathetic portrayal of Palestinian terrorists. Because the Museum hosted this exhibit, scores of Canadians were seriously misled in an effort that only fanned the flames of hatred. Irrespective of who created the exhibit, the Museum hosted it and any content it gave a platform to, should go through a comprehensive vetting process and due diligence to ensure that it meets the Museum’s standards. That clearly did not happen.

We encourage you to read the Canadian Jewish News’ (CJN) coverage of this issue, listen to the CJN’s podcast and watch an interview with the CJN’s Ellin Bessner and HRC’s Executive Director Mike Fegelman on the controversy:
------

It’s one thing for a private museum to give a platform to an exhibit which sanitized terrorism, and quite another for the Canadian War Museum to host an exhibit like this, which cost $35,000, and which is a crown corporation funded by Canadian tax dollars.
To say that we are deeply disappointed would be an understatement and that the Museum has shown it’s unwilling to engage in dialogue is deeply concerning.

(full article online)









						After Featuring Exhibit Glorifying Palestinian Terrorism, Canadian War Museum Passes The Buck
					

On August 15, HonestReporting Canada exposed how the Canadian War Museum recently hosted a World Press Photo exhibit which contained




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Three Palestinians died on Thursday as the Egyptian military pumped toxic gas into a smuggling tunnel, Palestinian media reported.

The tunnel stretches from the Gaza Strip to the Sinai peninsula. 









						Egypt pumps toxic gas into Gaza tunnel, three Palestinians dead - report
					

Egypt has destroyed more than 3,000 tunnels along its border with the Gaza Strip in the past six years.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( The Jews attacked the towers on 9/11, now....the Jews attacked the airport in Kabul =  Anti-ZIonism for Dummies )

 Washington D.C. Imam: Zionists Run America, Bombed Kabul Airport to Influence Biden’s Policy on Iran


> Imam Abdul Alim Musa, Director of Masjid Al-Islam in Washington D.C. said that “the Zionists” carried out the August 2021 Kabul airport bombings, killing American troops, in order to influence President Biden’s policy on Iran. He made his remarks in a Friday sermon that aired on As-Sabiqun DC on YouTube on August 27, 2021. He said that the Israeli delegation was supposed to meet with President Biden, whom he referred to as “whatever his name is,” but was delayed because of the bombing in order to gauge Biden’s stance on Iran.
> 
> Musa also said that Islam’s main enemy is the Zionists and that the Americans are the servants of the Zionists. He said that this is similar to the 9/11 attacks, which he claimed were also carried out by the Zionists. Musa continued to say that the Zionists are telling Biden what to do, but Biden has the opportunity to save America from Zionism. He said that the Zionists control Congress, the Senate, and American economy, and that they “run America.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Jazeera (Arabic) writes about the hardship of Palestinian Arabs who work in Israel who are forced to not work during the upcoming Jewish holidays this month.

Israel closes the crossings to the territories during Israeli holidays.

Of course, Egypt closes its crossing to Gaza on Egyptian holidays, but no one seems overly concerned about that.



That isn't the only horrific human rights violation that Palestinians complain about for Jewish holidays. They are also upset that Jews visit Jewish shrines on Jewish holidays, including Rachel’s Tomb in Bethlehem, Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus, the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron, the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, and many others. 




> Specialist in Israeli affairs, Ismat Mansour, describes the closures, which are carried out under the pretext of Jewish holidays, as a ritual of restricting Palestinians and disturbing their lives on security grounds, although the situation today is closer to calm....The problem with the Jewish holidays - according to Mansour - is that there are many of them, and the closures may extend for long days, as happens on the Passover holiday, in which the closure extends for a week
> 
> In addition to this, the national holidays, especially the Independence Day, are considered a history of the catastrophe for the Palestinian people



There you have it. Jewish holidays are a violation of Palestinian rights, and Israeli holidays are designed to humiliate Palestinians. 

The funny thing is, when they make this stuff up it is to make themselves feel important. Because the truth that Jewish holidays and Israeli special days have nothing to do with Palestinians offends those  who insist they are the center of the universe.










						Latest Israeli human rights violation: Jewish holidays
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

*Zvi Yehezkeli - On what's going in US mosques*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Later on the report states:

“The Cypriot government issued a warning about the slick on Monday in response to new satellite imagery showing that it had grown in size and was close to Cape Apostolos Andreas.

The cape is the north-eastern most point of the Karpas Peninsula, which is in the self-declared Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus (TRNC) and is about 130km (80 miles) from Baniyas. […]

The TRNC’s Prime Minister, Ersan Saner, said the spill’s progress was being followed closely by his office and all relevant ministries and organisations in co-operation with Turkey, which is the only country to recognise the north as an independent state.”

In other words, the BBC fully understands that Turkey’s 1974 invasion of the northern part of the island is not accepted by any other state or by the UN. A European Parliament briefing describes the situation as follows:

“…the Turkish army occupied 37% of the island’s territory. A cease-fire was declared on 18 August 1974, confirming the partition of the island. The period that followed was characterised by territorial occupation, loss of life, flight by sections of the population and destruction of the cultural heritage. In November 1983, the illegally occupied zone proclaimed itself the ‘Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus’ (TRNC), illegally in the eyes of the United Nations Security Council.”

Moreover, since Cyprus joined the European Union in 2004, the EU regards the whole of the island as “EU territory”.

Nevertheless, as is uniformly the case in BBC reporting on the topic of Cyprus (see ‘related articles’ below) the corporation avoids the use of terms such as ‘occupation’ and ‘international law’ which are equally inevitably seen in BBC coverage of the Palestinian-Israeli conflict. Readers do not find any pronouncements pre-emptively allocating disputed territory to one side or the other in the style of the frequently employed phrases “occupied Palestinian land” and “Palestinian territory”.

As we have noted here in the past, the BBC is able to report on the long-running conflict in Cyprus in a manner which refrains from promoting a particular political narrative. That editorial policy continues to stand in sharp contrast to the corporation’s chosen framing of territorial disputes involving Israel. 

(full article online)









						Another example of BBC double standards on disputed territories
					

On August 31st the BBC News website published a report headlined “Cyprus on alert as Syrian oil slick spreads across Mediterranean” on its ‘Middle East’




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Why a double standard?


What double standard?

Youtube video?


----------



## Hollie

"Hamas is deeply shocked''.

Hamas understands that aligning with Shia Iran, bending and scraping before the Mullahs, drenching Shia Iran with praise is going to be an unforgivable affront to Sunni / Salafi Arab'ism. Iran is equipping the Houthi in support of their attacks aimed at the KSA so aligning with Iran is aligning with enemies of the KSA.

One might think that the imprisonment of Hamas operatives is a rather mild rebuke in terms of what the KSA could have meted out. Hamas operatives could have gotten Khashoggi'ied.
​










						Saudi Arabia Acts Against Hamas Terrorism
					

Hamas claims Saudi clampdown on its operatives occurred to curry U.S. and Israeli favor - Saudi Arabia Acts Against Hamas Terrorism




					jcpa.org
				




Hamas is deeply shocked by a Saudi court’s decision to send dozens of its activists to prison. They were arrested more than two years ago on suspicion of money laundering and smuggling funds to Hamas’ military-terrorist wing in the Gaza Strip, aided by money exchange companies in Turkey.

On August 8, 2021, the Saudi court published the sentences of 69 Hamas operatives living in Saudi Arabia and Jordan. They were sentenced to various periods of imprisonment between six months and 22 years; five were found innocent and released.

Senior Hamas figure Dr. Mohammed al-Khoudary, 81, who was the head of Hamas’ branch in Saudi Arabia, was sentenced to 15 years in prison.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"The cooperation between the IDF Home Front Command, United Hatzalah, and the Muslimcommunity of east Jerusalem, as well as Arab society in general, has created a strong bond that is resulting in lives being saved on a daily basis. In these days of severe polarization within Israeli society, the connection that has been built through our lifesaving work gives hope to us all."

United Hatzalah volunteer EMT Muhammad Abid, a resident of Issawiya, said: "We underwent a specialized three-day training course during which we practiced rescuing trapped people from ruined or collapsed buildings and providing immediate medical treatment on the ground. I believe that, G-d forbid, in the event of a large-scale collapse following an earthquake, whoever is in the vicinity and has the training and the tools, will be the ones to provide initial relief until a more organized relief effort can occur, and that this course gave us the tools we need to do exactly this."

(full article online)









						Muslim EMTs in Israel receive special earthquake training from IDF and United Hatzalah
					

United Hatzalah and IDF Homefront Command train Muslim volunteers in earthquake response.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Rosh_Hashanah?src=hashtag_click


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel allowed Jordan’s King Abdullah to pay tribute to a fallen soldier who fought against Israel to be buried in Jerusalem. The ceremony took place on Monday right before the Jewish new year of Rosh Hashannah. Before burying the soldier near the Gates of Mercy, a prayer service was held on the Temple Mount along with the casket which was draped in the Jordanian flag.

(full article online)









						For first time since Six-Day War: Jordanian soldiers pray, Jews blow shofar on Temple Mount
					

Before burying the soldier near the Gates of Mercy, a prayer service was held on the Temple Mount along with the casket which was draped in the Jordanian flag.




					www.israel365news.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This naturally brought out the Arab and Iranian antisemites, hiding their hate behind the pretense that these greetings were to Israel.


Iran's Abna News wrote that Arabs were surprised and upset over the tweet. 

Jordan's Al Majd, a pan-Arab nationalist news site, called both Arab officials "traitors" for tweeting in Hebrew and damned them saying "God's curse on them."

Abu Zayed had tweeted Shana Tova greetings in 2019, before the Abraham Accords, and in 2020. Arabs expressed anger on those occasions too.

(full article online)









						If an Arab leader giving New Year's greetings in Hebrew upsets you, you just may be an antisemite
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let's assume that parts of Jerusalem are "occupied" under international law. Is Israel violating that law when enforcing laws against illegal construction?

Of course not. The Geneva Conventions are clear: 
---------
In fact, between 1949 and 1967 the Jordanians not only demolished houses in Jerusalem and elsewhere, but they forcibly evicted Palestinians from areas they wanted for other purposes. From The Palestinian refugees in Jordan, 1948-1957 by Avi Plascov:




> The Jerusalem Town Council was relieved by the Government-UNRWA decision to transfer the Mu'askar Camp in the Jewish Quarter of the Old City to another site in Anata, a few kilometres away. The site chosen for their resettlement was mostly formerly Jewish-owned land; hence the transfer would not be at the expense of the natives, nor would it raise problems of confiscated land. Furthermore, showing the refugees that they still occupied Jewish land would perhaps give them some satisfaction and a kind of tangible security, while naming the new camp Shu'fat attracted refugees, it being in a salubrious neighbourhood where many villas were built. Nevertheless, most refugees refused to move as they feared losing both their source of income—the market and the tourists—and the opportunity to pray in the second most holy place_ [sic]_ for Muslim believers. Consequently the army had to transfer them by force to their new camp as late as 1965.
> 
> Another UNRWA-Government scheme was in the Ramallah area where eight concentrations of refugees were to be broken up and given land of their own. The Government wanted to resettle them near the Broadcasting Station away from the town's entrance. UNRWA refused to carry out the project as it knew it was bound to encounter problems. It was also not its policy to build new camps or to take over unofficial ones since it wanted to dilute refugee concentrations.
> 
> However the T.C. was anxious to move the refugees and promised it would provide and be responsible for sanitation facilities and would cover the land's rental for the first year, after which the Government would pay. UNRWA agreed. The old houses which disfigured the town were to be demolished and the many non-refugees were to be evacuated by the Police to their respective villages.


This is the Jordanian law that Israel inherited, which was based on previous British and Ottoman laws. 

(Incidentally, Jordan also would demolish houses of opponents of the regime, relying on British regulations that allowed the military to demolish the house of anyone suspected of  violence, in its Palestine Defence (Emergency) Regulation 119.)

In short: If Israel legally annexed Jerusalem, it can apply its own zoning laws. If Israel occupies parts of Jerusalem, it is obligated to apply previous zoning laws which allow demolition of illegally built structures.

The EU's claim that Israel enforcing existing zoning laws is illegal is completely wrong.

(full article online)









						EU lying about international law
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2019, two Gazans, including one Hamas operative, reportedly died after Egyptian troops sprayed toxic fumesinto a subterranean passageway. Hamas made similar allegations in 2010 after the death of four smugglers.

Moreover, Egypt has tried to combat cross-border movement by blowing up the terrorist group’s tunnels and flooding them with seawater and raw sewage.

Indeed, Egypt rightfully regards Hamas as a security threat, since the terror group smuggles arms and even Islamic terrorists through and into Sinai, where Egyptian troops have for years been fighting a local ISIS branch. The underground tunnels also fund Hamas’ activities, as Gaza’s rulers impose taxes on goods passing through them into the Strip.

Accordingly, the Egyptian army has to date destroyed hundreds of Hamas tunnels, some of them large enough to drive trucks through. This is in addition to the frequent closure of the Rafah border crossing, Gaza’s only above-ground gateway to Egypt.

Despite this allegedly being the third time in recent memory that Egypt has used poisonous gas against Gazans, the news barely made headlines. To their credit, the Associated Press (AP) and Agence France-Presse wrote articles about the incident. Yet, The Washington Post and The Daily Mail were the only major outlets to republish the AP piece.

The near-total media blackout is a symptom of a wider problem: namely, that Gaza is often described as being “besieged” uniquely by Israel.

This effectively paints the Jewish state in a negative light, even though many of its defensive policies to limit Hamas terrorism are also implemented by the Egyptian government.

(full article online)









						By Ignoring Egypt’s Gaza Strip Blockade, Media Paints an Inaccurate Picture of Defensive Israeli Policies
					

The Rafah border crossing between Egypt and the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip. Photo: Gigi Ibrahim via Wikimedia Commons. Several factions in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Fearing elimination of the terrorists and escalating tensions, PA reportedly cooperating with Israel to help capture 6 escaped terrorists.​








						Palestinian Authority helping Israel capture escaped terrorists
					

Fearing elimination of the terrorists and escalating tensions, PA reportedly cooperating with Israel to help capture 6 escaped terrorists.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Update, 2:45 pm EST: AFP Whitewashes Al Qassam Terrorist As ’32-Year-Old Man’*

It’s not just a photo editor who has taken it upon his/herself to erase terror organizations from the story. Thus, an AFP article today, “Israel further eases Gaza restrictions despite unrest” (5:45 am GMT), described Osama Dueij, the Al Qassam Brigades combatant fatally wounded Aug. 21 at the Gaza border,  as a “32-year-old man.” It reported:



> Less than a week later, on August 21, clashes accompanying a demonstration on the Gaza border wounded around 40 people, according to Hamas, including a 12-year-old Palestinian boy and a 32-year-old man.




AFP subsequently amended the report. But instead of coming clean and finally acknowledging that Hamas has identified him as a member of its military wing, the wire service simply made him disappear entirely from the story. The later truncated article (1:22 pm GMT) reports:



> Less than a week later, on August 21, clashes accompanying a demonstration on the Gaza border wounded around 40 people, according to Hamas, including a 12-year-old Palestinian boy.



(full article online)









						AFP Captions Cut Terror Groups Out of the Picture
					

This week, both Hamas in Gaza and Fatah's Tanzim in the West Bank benefit from what is apparently AFP's equal opportunity tilt in the




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel Police said late Friday that they had captured two of the six Palestinian security prisoners who escaped from jail earlier this week after an intense five-day manhunt.

The two were caught in the northern Israeli town of Nazareth, police said, promising to soon release further details. The Shin Bet also declined to comment.

Hebrew media identified the two as Yaquob Qadiri and Mahmoud al-Arida, both of Islamic Jihad. Al-Arida was reported to be the mastermind of the escape. His younger brother Mohammed was still on the run.

(full article online)









						Police capture two of the six escaped prisoners in northern town of Nazareth
					

Captured fugitives identified as Yaquob Qadiri and Mahmoud al-Arida, both of Islamic Jihad. Al-Arida said to have masterminded escape; searches continue for remaining escapees




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Again, Egypt's human rights record is abysmal. But shouldn't such statements be celebrated? One cannot turn around a society in a day, and hearing such statements from the president of a country is important.

It seems that groups like HRW choose to target countries that have established relations with Israel. But those relations can only have a positive effect on human rights in the other countries, as more Arabs are exposed to the Israeli society where Muslims enjoy full rights, to an extent beyond many European countries. Their relations with Israel are often accompanied with positive moves towards the few Jews who live in those countries. 

People who care about human rights should celebrate peace between Arab countries and Israel, something that we have not seen from HRW and Amnesty. Real human rights groups should use the positive messages being given by the Arab countries leavened with a healthy dose of skepticism. At the very least, official announcements in favor of human rights can be leveraged later to hold those officials accountable, since no one wants to be exposed as liars. 

There is nothing negative about Arab nations publicly embracing human rights. Even if they are hypocrites, it gives ammunition to human rights defenders. HRW's slamming those moves indicates that they are more interested in appearing to care about human rights than actually doing anything to promote them.

(full article online)









						Arab moves to improve human rights must be praised, not ridiculed
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

While Is Israel Only for Jews? does not focus on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, it acknowledges that the conflict "requires meaningful and lasting resolution," while challenging the notion common in the Arab world that Israelis are all Jewish or that Arabs in the Jewish state are oppressed. The film acknowledges inequalities and outstanding social challenges within Israel.

"The barriers to peace between Israel and the Palestinians are political, not religious or ethnic," added Harris. "Muslims, Christians, Jews, Druze, Bahai, and people of other faiths live, work, and worship freely in the Jewish state, and Arab Israelis are prominent leaders in government, business, national defense, and many other fields. We hope this new film will help promote Arab-Israeli peace by upending stereotypes about Israel and fostering greater understanding of the Jewish state throughout the Arab world."

The "An al-Yahud" series has been viewed by tens of millions of Arabic speakers around the world. The top locations of the videos' viewers include Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Morocco, Tunisia, the West Bank and Gaza Strip, Jordan, and the United Arab Emirates. The previous five videos focused on the origins and beliefs of the Jewish people, the history of Muslim-Jewish relations, the Holocaust, Jewish ties to Jerusalem, and the antisemitic forgery The Protocols of the Elders of Zion.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/09/15/arabic-language-video-challenges-anti-israel-views/


----------



## Sixties Fan

A leading chronicler of the 1973 war traces the harrowing final hours as Israeli leaders realized, far too late, that they’d refused to read the signs of imminent conflict​

(full article online)









						Worse than the worst-case scenario: The dreadful hours before the Yom Kippur War
					

A leading chronicler of the 1973 war traces the harrowing final hours as Israeli leaders realized, far too late, that they'd refused to read the signs of imminent conflict




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As United Nations General Assembly session begins, diplomats not yet imparting wisdom from the Abraham Accords.​
(full article online)









						Lessons learned from Israel-Arab normalization
					

As United Nations General Assembly session begins, diplomats not yet imparting wisdom from the Abraham Accords.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/exclusive-zarah-sultana-invited-to-learn-about-prevent-after-repeating-false-free-palestine-claim-1.520440


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abraham Accords Show that Israel Victory Enhances Arab Lives
					

Tuesday will mark one year since the foreign ministers of the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain met with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and President Donald Trump on the White House lawn to sign agreements that recognized Israel and pledged




					www.meforum.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian official told Zman Yisrael, The Times of Israel’s Hebrew sister site, that Foreign Minister Yair Lapid’s “new vision” for the Gaza Strip is “the new Oslo [Accords].”

The proposal raised earlier this week by the foreign minister was swiftly rejected by PA Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh, as well as Gaza rulers Hamas, but some within the Palestinian Authority are quietly in favor.

“This is the new Oslo,” said the unnamed official, referring to the 1993 peace agreements. “The program Lapid announced could save Gaza. This is the first time in 11 years that someone in Israel is suggesting a solution to the problem of Gaza in the framework of a two-state solution.”

Lapid proposed a multi-stage plan for developing Gaza’s economy. The first stage would entail rehabilitating Gaza’s infrastructure in exchange for tight international oversight — as well as quiet from Hamas. In the second stage of Lapid’s plan, the two sides would see more ambitious projects. An artificial island would be built off the coast of the enclave — a long-proposed plan to see a port built in Gaza — and the West Bank and Gaza would be linked by infrastructure projects, Lapid said.

The Palestinian Authority would take over civil and economic affairs in the Gaza Strip as part of this step, Lapid said. He did not explain how or why Hamas would consent to allow its PA rivals to take charge of aspects of life inside Gaza. Israel and the international community’s insistence on this step — along with Hamas’s refusal to do so — has torpedoed similar efforts before.

(full article online)









						Palestinian official praises Lapid’s ‘new vision’ for Gaza
					

FM's plan unveiled this week, which would give the Palestinian Authority some powers in Strip, is 'the new Oslo [Accords],' says PA source




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the Carter Center has issued plenty of articles about Israel, most of them critical, the term "Abraham Accords" is not mentioned. I couldn't find a thing about the peace agreements between Israel and Morocco, Sudan, Bahrain or the UAE.

This seems odd since Carter positions himself as the godfather of Middle East peace. 

It isn't hard to guess why. The Abraham Accords violated the primary rule of wannabe peacemakers since Oslo - that no Arab nation would make peace with Israel until the Palestinian issue is resolved. They were brokered by a president that the traditional "peacemakers" abhorred. They were accepted and promoted by an Israeli leader that the same traditional "peacemakers" abhorred as well. 

All of the arguments about why the Abraham Accords were useless have been proven wrong in the year since they were signed. 

Which makes Jimmy Carter's silence on the biggest breakthrough in Middle East peace since his own Camp David Accords seem like he does not really support peace between Israel and Arab nations - he wants the Palestinians to have veto power over any relations between Israel and every Arab nation, which means they can decide the terms of Israel's foreign relations.

That's not peace. That is blackmail. And that seems to be what Carter prefers to peace.

(full article online)









						Jimmy Carter has nothing positive to say about the Abraham Accords
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A commander from an elite Israel Border Police unit described to Israeli media on Sunday the capture of the last two Palestinian terrorists who escaped Israel’s Gilboa Prison, recalling the “feeling of great satisfaction that the circle had been closed” after the escapees were apprehended.

Terrorists Iham Kamamji and Munadil Nafiyat were arrested in the early hours of Sunday morning in a joint IDF-Shin Bet-Border Police operation after two weeks on the run. The men surrendered without firing a shot after they were surrounded at their hideout in the West Bank town of Jenin.

The four other terrorists who escaped with them had already been found and arrested last week.

(full article online)









						Israeli Commander Describes Capture of Last Two Escaped Palestinian Terrorists | United with Israel
					

Commander from elite Border Police unit recalls 'feeling of great satisfaction.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian official told Zman Yisrael, The Times of Israel’s Hebrew sister site, that Foreign Minister Yair Lapid’s “new vision” for the Gaza Strip is “the new Oslo [Accords].”
> 
> The proposal raised earlier this week by the foreign minister was swiftly rejected by PA Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh, as well as Gaza rulers Hamas, but some within the Palestinian Authority are quietly in favor.
> 
> “This is the new Oslo,” said the unnamed official, referring to the 1993 peace agreements. “The program Lapid announced could save Gaza. This is the first time in 11 years that someone in Israel is suggesting a solution to the problem of Gaza in the framework of a two-state solution.”
> 
> Lapid proposed a multi-stage plan for developing Gaza’s economy. The first stage would entail rehabilitating Gaza’s infrastructure in exchange for tight international oversight — as well as quiet from Hamas. In the second stage of Lapid’s plan, the two sides would see more ambitious projects. An artificial island would be built off the coast of the enclave — a long-proposed plan to see a port built in Gaza — and the West Bank and Gaza would be linked by infrastructure projects, Lapid said.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority would take over civil and economic affairs in the Gaza Strip as part of this step, Lapid said. He did not explain how or why Hamas would consent to allow its PA rivals to take charge of aspects of life inside Gaza. Israel and the international community’s insistence on this step — along with Hamas’s refusal to do so — has torpedoed similar efforts before.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian official praises Lapid’s ‘new vision’ for Gaza
> 
> 
> FM's plan unveiled this week, which would give the Palestinian Authority some powers in Strip, is 'the new Oslo [Accords],' says PA source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


How many times are they going to try floating this loser?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli authorities are reportedly poised to immediately recruit hundreds of new police officers and involve the Shin Bet domestic security agency in the battle against crime in the Arab community, after several people were killed in recent days in a continuation of the soaring violence, sparking an online #Arab_Lives_Matter campaign.

A man in his thirties was shot dead on Tuesday in a car in the southern Negev desert, a day after two men were shot dead, one of them in the middle of a wedding. That brought the number of victims since the start of the year to 89, on course to pass last year’s already exceptionally high figure of 96 murders.

Public Security Minister Omer Barlev tweeted Tuesday that after the state budget “passes in the coming weeks,” the government will step up its efforts: “1,100 police officers will be recruited and directed to this task, police stations and posts will be reinforced, [and] the Shin Bet will help.”

(full article online)









						Israel recruiting hundreds of police in fight against violence in Arab community
					

Amid #Arab_Lives_Matter campaign, police minister says Shin Bet will be involved in effort to root out murderers; 2021 death toll expected to be the highest for years




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Khartoum, which last year began normalization process with Israel, is shedding elements linked to longtime leader Omar al-Bashir, denying a safe haven to Gaza-ruling terror group​
(full article online)









						Sudan seizes assets of Hamas-linked firms, amid move toward West
					

Khartoum, which last year began normalization process with Israel, is shedding elements linked to longtime leader Omar al-Bashir, denying a safe haven to Gaza-ruling terror group




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds of Iraqi leaders and activists gathered in the country’s Kurdistan region on Friday to publicly call for full normalization with Israel.

The group, which includes Sunni and Shiites, youth activists and tribal leaders, said the next step after the dramatic announcement would be to seek “face-to-face talks” with Israelis.

The 312 Iraqi men and women issued their statements from a hotel in Erbil, the capital of the Kurdistan region. The conference was organized by the New York-based Center for Peace Communications, which works to advance engagement between Arabs and Israelis, and to protect activists supporting normalization.

(full article online)









						Over 300 prominent Iraqis publicly call for full peace with Israel
					

Unprecedented event in Erbil features Sunni and Shiite leaders and activists demanding that Baghdad join Abraham Accords; Lapid: Event in Iraq is a 'source of hope and optimism'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Mustafa's Wikipedia page in Arabic doesn't mention a whiff of controversy over writing this book. It has a 4.5 star rating in Amazon.

One edition of the book has this cover, just in case you weren't sure what it says about Jews.





(full  article online)










						Bestselling Arabic novel: "Jews are revolting and malicious worms that must be disposed of immediately"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

They never think they lose the arguments - they just throw something else at you. 

The USS Liberty is another favorite.

(Here is my debunking of the "dancing Israelis" lie.)









						Elder Comix: How Israel haters argue
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The amendment obligates UNRWA to utilize textbooks that “promote coexistence and tolerance with the Jewish-Israeli ‘other’ and peace education with Israel in alignment with the goals of the two-state solution.”

If such changes aren’t made by the start of the 2022 Palestinian school year, the appropriations in reserve will be used to fund Palestinian NGOs “with a proven track record of promoting coexistence with Israel,” the amendment stated.

(full article online)









						European Parliament moves to condition UNRWA funds over PA textbook incitement
					

Budget panel approves amendment to strip Ramallah of $20 million if immediate changes not made to promote coexistence with Israel; funding would instead be sent to groups that do




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The amendment obligates UNRWA to utilize textbooks that “promote coexistence and tolerance with the Jewish-Israeli ‘other’ and peace education with Israel in alignment with the goals of the two-state solution.”
> 
> If such changes aren’t made by the start of the 2022 Palestinian school year, the appropriations in reserve will be used to fund Palestinian NGOs “with a proven track record of promoting coexistence with Israel,” the amendment stated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European Parliament moves to condition UNRWA funds over PA textbook incitement
> 
> 
> Budget panel approves amendment to strip Ramallah of $20 million if immediate changes not made to promote coexistence with Israel; funding would instead be sent to groups that do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com





Sixties Fan said:


> and peace education with Israel in alignment with the goals of the two-state solution.”


Don't these clowns know that the two state solution has been dead for decades?

No surprise that there is no peace.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Don't these clowns know that the two state solution has been dead for decades?
> 
> No surprise that there is no peace.


Wait, what? You have insisted that the 'state of Pal'istan' was invented by the Treaty of Lausanne in 1924. Why is there a need for a two state solution if the 'state of Pal'istan' already exists?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Wait, what? You have insisted that the 'state of Pal'istan' was invented by the Treaty of Lausanne in 1924. Why is there a need for a two state solution if the 'state of Pal'istan' already exists?


You are so confused.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You are so confused.


 Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Link?


Ask the voices in your head?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

UNRWA Commissioner-General Philip Lazzarini said that UNRWA needs emergency funds of $120 million to keep the agency afloat.

One of the reasons he mentions, though, is most interesting.

While he noted that funding for UNRWA has gone down from nations such as Great Britain, he stressed that Arab support for UNRWA decreased from $200 million in 2018 to only about $89 million in 2019 and $37 million in 2020.

That is an 81.5% decrease in funds from the Arab world in three years!

Most of the Arab funds seem to have been emergency funding, though. In UNRWA's published budgets, Arab nations have always been a relatively tiny part of their funding. In 2012, only $6 million of UNRWA's $520M budget came from Arab countries

If the 2020 donations from Arab countries were only $37 million, that means that the Arab nations reneged on their pledges - UNRWA's expected budget for 2020 included $132 million from the UAE, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait:

(full article online)









						Arab financial support for UNRWA has gone down over 80% since 2018
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

President of the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC) Nazhat Shameem Khan on Friday cut off a video presentation by UN Watch Executive Director Hillel Neuer quoting antisemitic social media posts by UN Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) teachers.

After stopping the video, Khan said that “insulting and inflammatory remarks” were made that amount to “personal attacks” against individuals. She then went on to say that the “statement is out of order” before giving the floor to the UK-based Palestinian Return Centre (PRC), which has been accused of having ties with Hamas.

UN Watch is an NGO based in Geneva that monitors the intergovernmental organization for anti-Israel bias.

(full article and video  online)









						UNHRC Stops Video Quoting Antisemitic Posts by UNRWA Teachers
					

The Human Rights and Alliance of Civilizations Room of the Palace of Nations, in Geneva, Switzerland. The room is the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

News reports in Hebrew and English, in Israel and abroad, have been reporting on the “vicious Israeli settler violence” against the Palestinian village al-Mufaqara in the South Hebron Hills last Tuesday (28 September), during the Jewish festival of Simchat Torah. Among the wounded was a three-year-old Palestinian boy who was hit by a rock that went through his bedroom window. His is in moderate condition at Soroka Medical Center in Beersheba.

The news reports are inconsistent with one another, but what seems to be agreed on is that Jews and Arabs threw rocks at each other, with Israeli settlers from the nearby Jewish communities of Avigayil and Havat Maon having instigated the attack. Some of the violence took place in the hills outside the Arab village and some inside, causing injuries to Jews and Arabs as well as damage to cars and houses. The IDF, reports indicate, dispersed the crowd with tear gas and stun grenades.

While video and photographic evidence accompanies these articles, there is one video that none of them include — showing dozen of Palestinian Arabs moving up the hills toward Havat Maon. A few were launching large rocks using slingshots.

“There were two parts to the incident on Simchat Torah, the first occurring when a group of residents of Avigayil were on a hike between their outpost and Havat Maon. A large group of Arab men came out from al-Mufaqara, attacking them with rocks and sticks. Instead of scampering away in fear, these unarmed Jews picked up rocks and drove the Arabs back into their village.”

Kaniel claims that the Jews were able to drive them back because the Arabs are not used to Jews defending themselves. The settlers kept up the fighting in the village itself until the IDF came. This is when the army used tear gas to break up the hostilities, according to Kaniel. “In this incident, three Jews were seriously injured and about 10 lightly injured,” he said.

(full article online)









						South Hebron Hills ‘Settler Violence’ – The Other Side of the Story | United with Israel
					

'The Arab narrative of the events of the day were immediately adopted by the media,' activist Ari Kaniel said. 'Why does nobody ask what made Orthodox Jews throw rocks on a holy day, something that is forbidden unless in self-defence?'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel Palestine International Law Symposium: Is Israel an Apartheid State?​


Dean Peachy, just like Tinmore and others,  clearly does not know or care to talk to any of the Arabs who live in Israel.

Here is one of them.  He can learn more about the lack of "apartheid" from Arabs like Imad Telhami who Know that there is no apartheid in Israel because he lives there.









						New Perspectives from an Arab living in Israel - TAMID GROUP
					

Stephanie Espar, Indiana University “How does it feel?” This is not in regards to swimming in the Mediterranean Sea after swimming in a fresh water lake my whole life, it is not in regards to the three hour bike ride I took in Nitzana, and...




					tamidgroup.org
				




And here are other Arabs who Know......that Israel is not an Apartheid country.



But Tinmore and his fellow Jew haters are never going to own up to it


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2020, Roth used the term "apartheid" to describe Israel 22 times, Myanmar 3 times, and China once. 

In 2021, Roth has used the term to refer to Israel 129 times - and has not referred to any other nation with that appellation even once since the his first use of that term in January.

The "apartheid" claim is ludicrous. Beyond that, Roth's obsession with painting Israel exclusively with that term this year means that Human Rights Watch has decided that only Israel is guilty of the crime of apartheid - giving Myanmar and China a pass in 2021.

HRW's definition of "apartheid," when applied to Israel, means little more than "discrimination" - something that pretty much every nation on Earth is guilty of in some way. 

Even though Muslims in many European nations suffer discriminatory laws that Israel doesn't have. Even though Palestinians suffer worse under Arab rule than they do under Jewish rule. 

The "Zionism is Apartheid" lie was started, not surprisingly, by Stalinists - people who didn't hide their antisemitism. 

HRW's singling out of Israel as being uniquely evil is nothing short of obsessive - and its not using that term against any other state since January proves that this obsession has nothing to do with Israel's crimes but rather HRW's underlying Jew-hatred.

(full article online)









						HRW's @KenRoth has used the word "apartheid" to describe Israel 129 times this year - and never any other country. Yes, this is antisemitism.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jerusalem Declaration on Antisemitism (JDA), presented in March 2021, was created to replace the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) Working Definition of Antisemitism, which had been adopted by 35 countries by 2020. The writers of the JDA wished to “clarify” the IHRA, which they feel is insufficiently obsequious to the Palestinians. Their real object is to use the fight against antisemitism as another weapon with which to vilify Israel.

(full article online)









						The Jerusalem Declaration on Antisemitism Is Itself Antisemitic
					

The Jerusalem Declaration on Antisemitism (JDA), presented in March 2021, was created to replace the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) Working Definition of Antisemitism, which had




					besacenter.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Apartheid, I say !!!! )


----------



## Sixties Fan

A century after the "Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion" was 




proven to be a hoax, Arabic media continues to believe that they are true. All of these articles are from within the past month.

Egypt's popular Seventh Day news site celebrated the birthday of the first person to translate the Protocols into Arabic.

Iraq's Kitabat quotes them as an aside in an article on political money to prove the point that controlling the media and money is a decisive factor in politics.

An Amman news site says that one should not believe the "Pandora Papers" accusations against Jordan's King Abdullah because the media is under Zionist control, as the Protocols prove.

A Jordanian writer in Al Quds says, as an aside, that luxury items should be eschewed because the Protocols say that Jews use luxury items to control everyone else.

Last but not least, Dr. Ghazi Hussein - an elder Palestinian statesman whom we recently quoted - wrote an entire article in Al Majd filled with Jew-hatred based on the Protocols. Excerpts:

(full article online)









						Recent articles in Arabic consistently accept the "Protocols of the Elders of Zion" as true
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

These riots are far from the only recent example of official PA support for violence against Jewish Israelis.

On Saturday, Palestinian Media Watch reported that Fatah is establishing a monument in Jenin for the convicted killer of at least four civilians. Meanwhile, a Fatah Central Committee member called terrorists imprisoned in Israel “our elite and most favored ‎people.” For his part, PA Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh reiterated his commitment to providing financial aid to terrorists and their families.

Despite this, and apparently ignoring Israel’s swift action against extremism, foreign diplomats and international media outlets have only called out the Jewish state over the September 28 occurrence. All the while, the PA’s support for terrorism in the West Bank has been effectively ignored for nearly half a year.

In fact, within 24 hours of the attack on al-Mufaqara, the European Union delegation to the Palestinian Authority issued a statement calling upon Israel to “ensure public order and the wellbeing of the occupied population as well as promptly investigate and prosecute the perpetrators of such attacks.” On September 30, UK Deputy Consul General Alison McEwen paid a solidarity visit to the shepherding community.

The United Nations and US State Department likewise denounced the attack on Palestinians, with Washington being the only capital to acknowledge “Foreign Minister [Lapid’s] and other officials’ strong and unequivocal condemnations of this violence.”

Moreover, international news organizations like The Washington Post, the Associated Press, CNN, and ABC News all covered the Israeli-initiated violence and subsequent developments. The BBC’s Middle East correspondent Tom Bateman’s post about the violence was retweeted over 600 times. Remarkably, none of these outlets ever reported on the PA-supported antisemitism and terrorism perpetuated by the inhabitants of Beita.

Due to HonestReporting’s related work and social media campaign, some European politicians and governments are taking action to counter the PA’s support for terror. In response to our August 19 article, Dutch Foreign Minister Sigrid Kaag confirmedthat his country’s representative to Ramallah, Cees van Baar, had raised the issue in a meeting with PA officials.

Nevertheless, many other countries with ties to the Palestinian Authority — in addition to media outlets worldwide — have remained silent, while simultaneously, albeit correctly, condemning Israel for the al-Mufaqara violence.

(full article online)









						Global Media and Leaders Tacitly Accept Palestinian Authority-Backed Violence
					

Demonstrators take part in a protest in solidarity with Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails, in Ramallah in the West Bank, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Keeping in line with the theory of intersectionality, sociologists over the last decades have increasingly stressed the value of the self-definition of identity as a tool of empowerment. Contributors to newspapers, like The New York Times, have argued that it is crucial for minorities to “negotiate racial identities that reflect our heritage, culture, and experience, which includes how others perceive us.”

Why, then, when it comes to Arabs in Israel are international news outlets seemingly intent on defining their identity _for them?_

For example, in recent reporting on the crime wave in Arab-majority towns in Israel, BBC Middle East correspondent Tom Bateman described these localities as “Israel’s Palestinian towns.” Outlets like the NYT, The Washington Post and NBC News have also referred to the country’s largest minority as “Palestinians in Israel.” So have high-profile individuals such as US Congresswoman Ilhan Omar (here) and Human Rights Watch’s Ken Roth (here).

This depiction of Arab Israeli identity not only runs counter to the facts on the ground — Arabs are granted equal rights and are citizens of the State of Israel, not of a non-existent “Palestine” — but also disregards that the vast majority of them do not self-identify as “Palestinian.”

Rather, data shows that they consider themselves primarily “Israeli Arab” or simply “Israeli.”

(full article online)









						Newsflash, Media: Israel's Arab Minority Does Not 'Largely Identify as Palestinian' | Honest Reporting
					

Israel's Arabs have spoken for themselves -- and the media should be responsible enough to listen to them and report accordingly.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> A century after the "Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion" was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proven to be a hoax, Arabic media continues to believe that they are true. All of these articles are from within the past month.
> 
> Egypt's popular Seventh Day news site celebrated the birthday of the first person to translate the Protocols into Arabic.
> 
> Iraq's Kitabat quotes them as an aside in an article on political money to prove the point that controlling the media and money is a decisive factor in politics.
> 
> An Amman news site says that one should not believe the "Pandora Papers" accusations against Jordan's King Abdullah because the media is under Zionist control, as the Protocols prove.
> 
> A Jordanian writer in Al Quds says, as an aside, that luxury items should be eschewed because the Protocols say that Jews use luxury items to control everyone else.
> 
> Last but not least, Dr. Ghazi Hussein - an elder Palestinian statesman whom we recently quoted - wrote an entire article in Al Majd filled with Jew-hatred based on the Protocols. Excerpts:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent articles in Arabic consistently accept the "Protocols of the Elders of Zion" as true
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


*Not Reading Between the Lines Gives Only a Superficial Impression*

The true focus of the Protocols is not the Jews, but democratic movements that threaten the hereditary ruling class.  The spoiled, sheltered, and paranoiac birth-elitists can't very well openly show their contempt for their people's Unfortunate Sons, so they don't really criticize these movements with any rational objections; they just say that the Jews control them and will subjugate anyone who follows the movements out of belief in democratic ideals.  The security of the ruling class through using boogeyman scare stories has always been the ulterior purpose of using the Jews as scapegoats.  When the Jews get kicked out of so many countries, ask who is doing the kicking.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Not Reading Between the Lines Gives Only a Superficial Impression*
> 
> The true focus of the Protocols is not the Jews, but democratic movements that threaten the hereditary ruling class.  The spoiled, sheltered, and paranoiac birth-elitists can't very well openly show their contempt for their people's Unfortunate Sons, so they don't really criticize these movements with any rational objections; they just say that the Jews control them and will subjugate anyone who follows the movements out of belief in democratic ideals.  The security of the ruling class through using boogeyman scare stories has always been the ulterior purpose of using the Jews as scapegoats.  When the Jews get kicked out of so many countries, ask who is doing the kicking.


Someone kicked your brain to have so much toxic garbage, aka, lies come out of it.

You are a true Judeophobe, Antisemitic, Jew hater for whom the protocols were written by other Judeophobe, antisemitic, Jew haters.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following communication from CAMERA’s Israel office, _The Jerusalem Post_ amended certain elements of the article to better highlight the anti-Israel and violent nature of the game. Yet, the somewhat improved article still does not include comment from the game’s critics. Nor does it acknowledge that the game rejects Israel in any borders and that its missions include sabotage of the defensive Iron Dome, an act that means certain death for thousands of Israeli civilians, women, children and the elderly.





Screenshot of the original headings (CAMERA)

Changes in response to CAMERA’s concerns include the headline and subheadline, which originally stated: “*New video game* lets players ‘free Palestine’ and fight Israel: Titled Fursan al-Aqsa: The Knights of the Al-Aqsa Mosque, the game is developed by Nidal Nijm and is slated for release in December.” The improved headlines states: “*Anti-Israel video game* has players ‘free Palestine’, fight IDF; A video game titled Fursan al-Aqsa: The Knights of the Al-Aqsa Mosque lets users play as a ‘Palestinian freedom fighter’ who *shoots IDF soldiers*.”










						Jerusalem Post Silences Critics of Video Game Glorifying Palestinian Violence
					

Despite introducing limited cosmetic improvements to an article about the Fursan Al-Aqsa video game, The Jerusalem Post still egregiously ignores critics who slam the




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Some want to destroy Israel but many cannot live without it )

On Wednesday, the Gaza Chamber of Commerce announced that it received 10.447 applications from people wanting to obtain a work permit inside Israel and PA-ruled areas, after the organization announced Israel's offering more permits.

Israel offered 2600 additional permits, according to Gaza officials.

Times of Israel adds 



> An Israeli security official said authorities decided to allow in 7,000 workers in September but were only able to issue 4,500 permits. They are now taking applications for the remaining 2,500, the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity in line with regulations. The permits were for businesspeople, rather than day laborers.


Two points that the media is reluctant to make:

1. Ever since the new Naftali Bennett-led coalition, Israeli policy has been to help Arabs - within Israel and under Palestinian  rule. No one is giving the government any of this credit.

2. If Israel was such an "apartheid state," why are Palestinians flocking to enter it?









						Over 10,000 Gazans apply for work permits in Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

His latest article says that while Israelis celebrate normalization with Arab countries, the reality is that they are not even close to full normalization. This makes him happy.

His proof is that Israelis cannot walk freely in Egypt's and Jordan's capitals. But he really means Jews.




> The entity’s leaders have the right to be proud of normalization only when we see them walking in the streets of the popular neighborhoods in Cairo, and to sit untouched in the cafes of Al-Sayyida (Zaynab), Al-Hussein and Khan Al-Khalili neighborhoods, and to roam in the center of the Jordanian capital Amman, and visit its popular markets.  When we see them there without people throwing their shoes at the visitors, we will say, “Normalization has won.”....and then our country will not be our country that we know and love.
> 
> Until then, the joy of the "entity leaders" with the current normalization will remain distorted and deceptive... despite all the "disturbances" it brings to the human spirit...



At least one of the Cairo neighborhoods he mentions appear to have been heavily Jewish before the Jews were expelled. Khan al-Khalili was where Jews owned jewelry shops and it as near the Jewish quarter. At least one building in the Sayyida Zaynab neighborhood features Hebrew inscriptions. 

And how would Egyptians distinguish between Israeli and Jewish visitors to those neighborhoods, where the visitors would presumably be greeted with anger and shoes?

Jew-hatred is so ingrained in Palestinian culture that a prominent Palestinian is bragging that normalization cannot be considered successful as long as Arabs hate Jews, and he doesn't see that changing anytime soon.

Asfour is not too bright. He has argued that Israel assassinated Yasir Arafat because Arafat claimed that the First Temple was in Yemen.  

He is still considered a respected analyst in the Arab world.

(full article online)









						"As long as Jews can't walk freely in Cairo, normalization isn't successful" boasts Oslo negotiator
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Profs denounce Abraham Accords in the name of ‘democracy’ (Part 1)
					

Panelists prefer corrupt, authoritarian Islamist regimes over a willingness to adopt pro-Israel, pro-Western, anti-Islamist policies.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Profs denounce Abraham Accords in the name of ‘democracy’ (Part II)
					

If American intellectuals still embrace such views, solace comes from the Middle East’s forward-thinking leaders who know to ignore them.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iraq is a predominantly Arab country, where popular opinion is ripe for peace and normalization with Israel. Non-Arabs, such as most Kurds, who make up one quarter of the population, have been friends with Israel for decades. If given a chance without fear of repression, anti-Iran Shiites and many Sunnis can join the Kurds. The real number of Iraqis who call for peace with Israel will then be significant.

But until Iraqis can enjoy freedom of expression, many of them — even the most liberal — will run for the exits every time the word Israel is mentioned. Iraqis want peace with Israel, but are not willing to sacrifice their lives for it.

(full article online)









						An Iraqi Perspective on Israel
					

Iraqi demonstrators burn an Israeli flag during a protest to express solidarity with the Palestinian people amid a flare-up of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The nefarious intentions of the US-designated Palestinian terrorist organization Hamas, which has ruled the Gaza Strip with an iron Islamist fist since seizing control of the enclave in 2007, are well-documented. In accordance with its antisemitic founding charter, Hamas’ foremost goal is to “obliterate” the only Jewish state and “raise the banner of Allah over every inch of [British Mandatory] Palestine.”

The terror group’s notion of what a “Palestine from the [Jordan] River to the [Mediterranean] Sea” would entail for Israel’s nearly seven million Jews was elucidated on September 30 at a convention dubbed, “The Promise of the Hereafter.” The gathering in Gaza was funded and attended by Hamas’ top brass, who discussed preparations for the future administration of what they called “post-liberation Palestine.”

The Associated Press (AP) on October 6 briefly mentioned the conference in an article ostensibly devoted to economic hardship that was titled, somewhat ironically, _Tens of thousands in Gaza line up for Israeli work permits_:



> Hamas recently organized a workshop to discuss the management of natural resources in what is now Israel once the militant group ‘liberates’ historical Palestine. Critics saw the event as evidence of Hamas’ disconnection from the daily hardships endured by Palestinians in Gaza, where employment hovers around 50%.”


While the author of the piece notes Hamas’ intention to “liberate” all of present-day Israel, he stops short of elaborating on the part of the “workshop” that focused on murdering, expelling and prosecuting millions of Jewish Israelis; that is, except for the “educated Jews” who would essentially be enslaved.

(full article online)









						Associated Press Whitewashes Hamas 'Workshop' That Ended With Call for Israel's Destruction, Enslavement of 'Educated Jews' | Honest Reporting
					

The nefarious intentions of the US-designated Palestinian terrorist organization Hamas, which has ruled the Gaza Strip with an iron Islamist fist since




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( All the Palestinians Hamas does not seem to care for.
Where is the beef?  I mean.....the jobs?  With all the money that keeps coming from EU, Qatar, etc ?  )


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sixties Fan said:


> Someone kicked your brain to have so much toxic garbage, aka, lies come out of it.
> 
> You are a true Judeophobe, Antisemitic, Jew hater for whom the protocols were written by other Judeophobe, antisemitic, Jew haters.


*I Touched a Nerve of a Preppylover, Making Him Go Goofy Godwin*

You're an unAmerican peasant who loves the born rich and hates democracy.  Go back to the crumbling castles of Europe where you belong and make sacred relics of the guillotined skulls of the Lords and Ladies you worship.


----------



## Sixties Fan

While showing solidarity with imprisoned Palestinian terrorists, demonstrators were led in various chants, including “With our souls and our blood, we will redeem the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and “There is only one solution — Intifada, revolution.”

Another chant, “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free” refers to a Palestinian state encompassing the entire Holy Land from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean.

If there was any lingering doubt, another chant was “We don’t want two states — bring us back to ’48.”

(full article online)









						WATCH: Canadian Protesters Call for Violence Against Israelis | United with Israel
					

Ottawan demonstrators spewed hate and called for Israel's destruction.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report on Jerusalem correctly! (RealJerusalemStreets)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> While showing solidarity with imprisoned Palestinian terrorists, demonstrators were led in various chants, including “With our souls and our blood, we will redeem the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and “There is only one solution — Intifada, revolution.”
> 
> Another chant, “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free” refers to a Palestinian state encompassing the entire Holy Land from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean.
> 
> If there was any lingering doubt, another chant was “We don’t want two states — bring us back to ’48.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Canadian Protesters Call for Violence Against Israelis | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Ottawan demonstrators spewed hate and called for Israel's destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



See many non-Muslims?


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

IDF vows to continue striking Iran’s nuclear program
					

IDF chief of staff responds to Iran's demand that Israel's attacks on nuclear sites stop if UN wants full inspection access to resume.




					www.al-monitor.com
				




Why is Iran even involved in Lebanese- Israeli relations,
if Iran wasn't aiming  to disrupt a productive regional understanding?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN Special Rapporteur on freedom of religion or belief, Ahmed Shaheed, has issued his final report on antisemitism.

It is actually good.

The litmus test is whether the report admits that anti-Zionism is antisemitism, and it definitely does.

Excerpts:

(full article online)









						UN Special Rapporteur report on antisemitism is pretty good (UPDATE)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The UN Special Rapporteur on freedom of religion or belief, Ahmed Shaheed, has issued his final report on antisemitism.
> 
> It is actually good.
> 
> The litmus test is whether the report admits that anti-Zionism is antisemitism, and it definitely does.
> 
> Excerpts:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Special Rapporteur report on antisemitism is pretty good (UPDATE)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


The truth is anti Semitic?

Interesting.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The truth is anti Semitic?
> 
> Interesting.


Your distortions of the truth is antisemitic.
The ignorance about Jews and Israel you live and breath for is antisemitic.
Your obsession with putting an end to Israel is antisemitic.

Just a common Christian who cannot shake off his ignorance on Jews, which fuels his hatred for Jews and Israel, and move on with his life.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

1. If you are pro-Palestinian, you are actively supporting the one group that has the highest percentage of antisemites in the world (Pew poll.) 

2. If you are anti-Zionist, that means you say Jews - alone among all peoples = have no right to their own homeland in their historic home.

3. Israel-haters hate context: they compare Israel with a shining ideal but have nothing to say about anyone else. Singling out the Jewish state for vitriol is antisemitism.

4. Today's anti-Zionists have something in common with Hitler - they both hated Zionism.

5. The Israel-boycott movement says Israeli Arabs are Palestinians. They only boycott Israelis - meaning, only Jews. Textbook antisemitism.

6. There is a direct historical line between the Arabs boycotting Jews in the 1920s-40s and people boycotting Israeli Jews today.

7. Anti-Israel Arab media is unrepentantly antisemitic in Arabic. If you don't call it out, you condone it.

8. College campuses with the biggest anti-Israel populations are also the most antisemitic, according to studies.

9. Be real: the only reason anti-Zionists obsess over Israel when other countries are far worse is because it is filled with Jews.

10. Obsessive Israel-hatred is more a cult than a sober opinion. The only obsession comparable to it in history is classic Jew-hatred.

11. The Khazar theory is only popular among Israel haters because it says today's Jews have no historic right to the land of Israel. It's pure antisemitism.

12. Saying that Zionists control America and/or the media is literally identical to what the Protocols of the Elders of Zion says.

13. If you create or use definitions of "apartheid" or "genocide" or "ethnic cleansing" in a way that only applies to Jews, you hate Jews.

14. The accusation of "Jewish supremacy" is directly out of the Nazi playbook.

15. Israel is a pretty remarkable country in thousands of ways. If you can't admit any of them, you aren't just a "critic of Israel." You hate Jews.

16. If you say that Jews do not have the right to pray on the Temple Mount, their holiest spot, you have a problem with Jews.

17. If you complain about "Judaization" of Jerusalem or any other important Biblical city, you have a problem with Jews.

18. If you claim to support Palestinians but don't have anything bad to say about how badly the Arab world treats Palestinians, you are just a Jew-hater.

19. If you twist Jewish ritual into anti-Israel ritual, you have a problem with Jews and Judaism.

20. Saying that you hate Nazi-style antisemitism but being okay with Soviet-style antisemitism means you support antisemitism.

21. The Palestinian nationalist movement was literally founded by someone who collaborated with Nazis because they both saw Jews as a common enemy.

22. Even the UN admits that calling for the destruction of Israel, including when the BDS movement does it, is antisemitic.

Yes, the UN.











						Twenty-two reasons anti-Zionists are antisemites
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Your distortions of the truth is antisemitic.
> The ignorance about Jews and Israel you live and breath for is antisemitic.
> Your obsession with putting an end to Israel is antisemitic.
> 
> Just a common Christian who cannot shake off his ignorance on Jews, which fuels his hatred for Jews and Israel, and move on with his life.


The anti Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The anti Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.


Your sentences are getting worse and worse, less logical with time.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Activists and officials from new Gulf partner, hosted by NGO seeking to deepen ties created by Abraham Accords, revel in warm reception, shrug off Palestinian residents’ hostility​
(full article online)









						From Western Wall to Old City alleys, curious Israelis embrace Bahraini visitors
					

Activists and officials from new Gulf partner, hosted by NGO seeking to deepen ties created by Abraham Accords, revel in warm reception, shrug off Palestinian residents' hostility




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Imam Makes the Case for Israel in under Two Minutes
					

It's pretty simple.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The truth is anti Semitic?
> 
> Interesting.



For you racism is truth??


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> For you racism is truth??


What racism?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs Lynch Jewish Pregnant Woman and Husband Near Jerusalem
					

Absolutely sickening! Where are the police?




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel haters just cannot stop lying
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( Christian hatred for Jews helping Muslim hatred for Jews because they simply cannot help themselves.
What are pogroms, the Inquisition and the Holocaust to them but a rehearsal for more things to come. 
And Germany, from the Visigoth to the Nazis, keeps showing what power can do to an otherwise educated people - educated on being against Jews because their churches and schools say so - One lie leads to another and then....... )

The program “supports a revitalized and vibrant tourism sector that provides great opportunities for Palestine’s private sector, foster economic development and protect the Palestinian culture and heritage in East Jerusalem.”

The EU did not detail in its statements what “Palestinian culture, heritage and identity” it was relating to.

EU representative to the Palestinian Authority Sven Kühn von Burgsdorff claimed that Arabs in Jerusalem face “daily political, economic, and social challenges. Tourism has always been one of the main income-generating activities in the city and helped maintaining the Palestinian presence and identity of the city.”

“Our joint work as Europeans reflects once again the clear and united position of the EU and its Member States with regard to East Jerusalem. For us, East Jerusalem is part of the occupied Palestinian territory and the status of Jerusalem as the future capital for the two states should always be respected and protected,’’ he added.

It is unclear how much the EU and Germany invested in this new project.

(full article online)









						EU, Germany Launch Program to ‘Maintain Palestinian Identity’ of Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

The EU did not detail what 'Palestinian culture, heritage and identity' it was relating to when inaugurating the Tourism Development Hub in eastern Jerusalem.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Guardian published a letter from several hundred anonymous Google and Amazon employees against those companies starting a $1.4 billion contract, Project Nimbus, to build cloud services in Israel.

The letter itself reveals the antisemitism of the writers. It admits that there are lots of customers of Google and Amazon that the employees find distasteful -




> We have watched Google and Amazon aggressively pursue contracts with institutions like the US Department of Defense, Immigration and Customs Enforcement (Ice), and state and local police departments.


But when it comes to Israel - only then are they angry enough to send a Letter. Only then do they tearfully say that they "_cannot look the other way_." 
Even more telling are the contracts that they don't list - deals with China and Saudi Arabia and with armies throughout the world escape their ire. Only to slam Israel do they exert the huge amount of effort to click on a button on a keyboard.

300 workers at Amazon and 90 workers are Google anonymously signed this letter. That comes out to 0.023% of all Amazon employees. For Google, it is 0.064%. 

For contrast, 2.3% of Americans believe the Earth is flat - a hundred-fold more that the percentage of  Amazon workers who say that Israel is terrible.
This is the way all anti-Israel letters work. A small number of people - in academia, it is always the exact same groupof several hundred people - write a letter about how awful Israel is, they represent a minuscule percentage of the total number of people in the field, and the letters get eagerly publicized by news outlets who often share their sentiments.And if they cannot get The Guardian to publish their letter, they can self-publish in Medium and still get publicity from media outlets.

(full article online)









						Open Letters - Israel-haters' biggest bang for the most meaningless buck
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New Arab has a profile of an 88 year old woman, Amna Hasan Mawd, who fled Palestine during the 1948 war and ended up in Lebanon.

At the end of the interview, Mawd says, "[My husband] had written on his picture, before he died: “I want to die in Palestine.” But he died as a refugee and did not return to Palestine, and it seems that I will die as a refugee too."

The point, of course, is to say how awful it is that she is still a refugee after 73 years. But the real question is - why is she not a citizen of Lebanon after 73 years? 

That could be changed, of course. Lebanon could offer citizenship for Palestinians who have lived there for, say, over thirty or fifty years, let alone seventy.

What country keeps its refugees without any options of becoming naturalized for over seven decades?

It is fairly rare where you will see an article criticizing Lebanon for how it treats its Palestinian refugees. For any other kind of refugee, this would be major news. But there is an unwritten contract between the Lebanese, Arabs, human rights organizations and the media that only Israel can be blamed for 73 years of Lebanese mistreatment of Palestinians. That Palestinians, alone among all refugee groups, should never be naturalized. 

Because these groups, who all claim to care so much about Palestinian human rights, want to keep these people stateless indefinitely, so that they can become cannon fodder for the eventual destruction of Israel.









						She has lived for 73 years in Lebanon, but she will never become a citizen there
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

My father understood what it meant to live in a world without a Jewish state, and he saw the anti-Zionist movement for what it was: an extension of millennia-old antisemitism, which unfortunately is becoming more common and acceptable today.

In a 1975 speech, he thundered: “[They] tell us that they are not against Jews, only against Zionists. Well, too bad. I shall not permit the enemy to define my identity for me. I will not allow him to tell me who I am. The Nazis, too, wanted that prerogative. … I shall not allow anyone, and surely not my enemy, to decide for me ... who is and who is not my enemy.”

Today my father is being honored as a friend of the church. But as a child, he would cross the street to avoid one, and the beatings from the worshipers within; on Christmas Eve he knew to stay off the streets altogether. My great-grandmother sang him mournful songs about Jewish communities decimated over outrageous lies that they murdered Christian children to make matzoh with their blood.


How do I help our Christian friends understand that the Jewish people still face blood libels today?
Accusers throw the word “apartheid” at Israel, ignoring that thousands of Arabs serve voluntarily in the Israel Defense Forces and take their oath on a Koran or New Testament, ignoring that this year an Arab political party was kingmaker in forming the Israeli government.
Some celebrities charge Israel with ethnic cleansing, disregarding that as of 2017, the population of Palestinian citizens in Israel is more than nine times as high as it was in 1948. Meanwhile, almost all states in the Arab Middle East are _Judenrein _— “cleansed” of Jews.

American right-wing extremists shoot us with assault rifles in synagogues while reactionary preachers express fury at our support for immigrants and people of color. For our allyship, they see us as poisoning the wells of White America. At the same time, elements of the Christian left condemn Israel in vitriolic terms, without a trace of compassion for the Israeli people facing violence and terrorism. The United Church of Christ’s denunciation didn’t even mention Hamas.

(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Ambassador to UN Tells ‘J100’ Gala: ‘Biggest Threat Facing Israel and the Jewish People Is Deadly Combination of Lies and Disinformation’
					

Israeli Ambassador to the United States and United Nations Gilad Erdan. Photo: Patrick McMullan Company Israeli Ambassador to the US …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Scott Morrison: "My government pledges to embrace the definition of antisemitism adopted by the IHRA. Australia does so as a people, and as a nation. Antisemitism has no place in Australia."​
(full article online)









						Australia to adopt IHRA definition of antisemitism
					

Scott Morrison: "My government pledges to embrace the definition of antisemitism adopted by the IHRA. Australia does so as a people, and as a nation. Antisemitism has no place in Australia."




					www.australianjewishnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is a chart (based on a database at UN Watch) of how often every country has been condemned at the United Nations Human Rights Council since it was formed in 2006.






Israel is condemned more than the next four-most condemned countries, combined. Israel is the only country to be condemned every single year. Israel has never been condemned less than five times in any year. Some of the world's worst human rights abusers - China, Russia, Turkey, Cuba, Egypt, Saudi Arabia - have never been condemned once.

In short, the UNHRC is a cesspool whose members are human rights abusers themselves that protect each other while incessantly attacking Israel.

The Trump administration properly withdrew from this travesty of an organization. The Biden administration has just re-joined. At the State Department, the spokesperson was asked why, and couldn't come up with a coherent explanation, although he said the US will oppose the the UNHRC's bias against Israel, with its only standing agenda item targeting a single country.

Enter modern antisemite Ken Roth.

His response to the US re-joining the UNHRC, partially to try to stop its anti-Israel obsession was this:

(full article online)









						The UN Human Rights Council is obsessed with condemning Israel - and @HRW's Ken Roth wants to keep it that way
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Executive Summary​HonestReporting recently commissioned a professional study whose findings show that our framing and messaging during last May’s conflict involving the Hamas-ruled Gaza Strip was highly effective at improving understanding of, and favorability towards, the State of Israel and its citizens.

Overall favorability towards Israelis rose by a dramatic 33% across respondents aged 18-44. Favorability in the critical 18-24 age group rose by 32%, correlating especially well with our approach of ‘meeting people where they are’ — that is, talking to youth on their own, often liberal progressive terms (sometimes referred to as “woke”) — which significantly increases sympathy towards Israelis and vastly improves understanding of the conflict with the Palestinians.

Given the survey’s parameters, 60% of respondents initially said their sympathies towards Israelis and Palestinians were “about equal” or that they were uncertain, suggesting that most individuals’ opinions about the conflict are not firmly entrenched. In fact, of those who initially said that they sympathized more with the Palestinians, following the video presentation a full quarter of them reported sympathizing with both Israelis and Palestinians about equally and 9% fully shifted to the Israeli side.

Among those who already held a favorable view of Israelis, 85% said that watching the video made them feel more confident to discuss the conflict. This comes on the backdrop of a recent study that found that 50% of “openly Jewish” college students avoid expressing their views on Israel (NB: Only 2% of those surveyed identified as Jewish).

(full article online)









						Survey Results: HonestReporting's Work On Hamas Conflict Dramatically Increased Favorability Towards Israelis | Honest Reporting
					

Executive Summary: HonestReporting recently commissioned a professional study whose findings show that our framing and messaging during last May's




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The question that must be asked is: Does the GCIII truly apply to Palestinian terrorists and murderers arrested by Israel and should they be seen and treated as POWs?

The short answer to this question was provided by the former Palestinian Authority Minister of Prisoners’ Affairs, Ashraf Al-Ajrami, under cross examination in 2018 by Palestinian Media Watch’s Head of Legal Strategies, Maurice Hirsch. After much hesitation, Al-Ajrami finally admitted that of the thousands of terrorists arrested or held in prison during his tenure as the Minister of Prisoners’ Affairs "perhaps fewer" than 5 fit the legal definition of being a POW:



> *PMW Head of Legal Strategies Maurice Hirsch:* "Does the Palestinian Authority view the murderer prisoners, as Prisoners of War? If they are soldiers and are captured by the other side that's called a prisoner of war, no?"
> *Former PA Minister of Prisoners and Released Prisoners' Affairs Ashraf Al-Ajrami:* "Listen, that's a definition from Geneva Convention Number 3. It defines what a prisoner of war is, or what that is- also Geneva Convention Number 4 from 1949 (sic., the Fourth Geneva Convention does not define prisoners of war, it deals with civilians in war zones). *In the Palestinian Authority they say that the Palestinian prisoners are prisoners of war*, but I was [the PA] minister [of Prisoners' Affairs] and I know - I was also a prisoner myself - I know the difference between Convention Number 3 and Convention Number 4. Number 3 says that if you capture someone who has a uniform-"
> *Jerusalem District Court Vice President Judge Moshe Drori:* "The Third Convention is the Prisoners of War Convention, the Fourth Convention is during wartime. Sir, you are not correct."
> *Al-Ajrami: *"Why?"
> *Judge: *"Because aside from having a weapon he (i.e., the prisoner of war)... intended to observe the rules of warfare. That is an additional condition; you simply did not say it."
> *Al-Ajrami:* "Yes, yes, I didn't finish, okay. Therefore [there are] also those who perhaps some of them will be defined as prisoners of war and some not. But the large part of them are actually political prisoners-"
> *Judge:* "One moment, I simply didn't understand. You were the Minister of Prisoners' Affairs; what was the largest number of prisoners during your time - 2,000, 3,000, 10,000, how many were there?"
> *Al-Ajrami: *"Twelve thousand."
> *Judge:* "Twelve thousand. Of them, how many people carried out an attack while wearing a uniform and openly having a weapon? (i.e., conditions for being recognized as a POW) Ten? Five?"
> *Al-Ajrami:* "Fewer perhaps."
> *Judge: *"How many?"
> *Al-Ajrami:* "I don't know."
> *Judge:* "Excellent. Let's say 10 out of 12,000. So 11,900 (sic., 11,990) are not prisoners of war?"
> *Al-Ajrami:* "No, certainly not."
> *Judge:* "So they are not prisoners of war?"
> *Al-Ajrami: *"According to the international definition no."
> [Excerpt of Jerusalem District Court protocol, civil suit 3367-09, Feb. 7, 2018]



(full article online)









						Does the third Geneva Convention apply to the Palestinian terrorists arrested by Israel? | PMW Analysis
					

The short answer to this question was provided by the former Palestinian Authority Minister of Prisoners’ Affairs, Ashraf Al-Ajrami, under cross examination in 2018




					www.palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Charming )


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Oct. 16th Economist article, “A prominent academic resigns after benefactors try to exert influence over her curriculum”, included several examples of academics whose careers were allegedly harmed due to the influence of university donors, including the following:



> The University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign rescinded a job offer for a professor after his public criticism of Israel’s behaviour in the 2014 Gaza conflict prompted donors’ threats to withdraw their gifts.


Though they oddly don’t name the professor, it’s clearly a reference toSteven Salaita.  However, contrary to the Economist’s claim, Salaita’s job offer wasn’t rescinded after his _“criticism of Israel’s behavior”_, but because of virulently antisemitic tweets, such as these:

(full article online)









						Economist frames antisemitic tweets as merely 'anti-Israel'
					

An Oct. 16th Economist article, "A prominent academic resigns after benefactors try to exert influence over her curriculum", included several examples of acad




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is no glass ceiling that Dr. Marian Khatib believes she cannot shatter.

The 40-year-old mother of two, raised in a small Arab village outside Acre, has just been appointed the director of the Breast Surgery Center at Tel Aviv Sourasky Medical Center.

She is the first Arab breast surgeon in the country and the only oncoplastic breast surgeon in Israel’s public health system who performs both the resection and the reconstruction for breast cancer patients.

(full article online)









						Israel’s first Arab breast surgeon has gift for shattering glass ceiling
					

Dr. Marian Khatib has been appointed the director of the Breast Surgery Center at Tel Aviv Sourasky Medical Center.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> An Oct. 16th Economist article, “A prominent academic resigns after benefactors try to exert influence over her curriculum”, included several examples of academics whose careers were allegedly harmed due to the influence of university donors, including the following:
> 
> 
> Though they oddly don’t name the professor, it’s clearly a reference toSteven Salaita.  However, contrary to the Economist’s claim, Salaita’s job offer wasn’t rescinded after his _“criticism of Israel’s behavior”_, but because of virulently antisemitic tweets, such as these:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economist frames antisemitic tweets as merely 'anti-Israel'
> 
> 
> An Oct. 16th Economist article, "A prominent academic resigns after benefactors try to exert influence over her curriculum", included several examples of acad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera-uk.org





> his public criticism of Israel’s behaviour in the 2014 Gaza conflict prompted donors’ threats to withdraw their gifts.



Indeed, it is that Jewish money that we are not supposed to talk about. It's all about the Benjamins, baby.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, it is that Jewish money that we are not supposed to talk about. It's all about the Benjamins, baby.


Yeah, and those Benjamins sing a lot in Gaza, P A, Jordan, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, etc, etc......

Arabs love those Benjamins


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are plenty of articles about the huge increase of Arab doctors in Israel, with no negative comments. On the contrary, the Arab doctors have been celebrated. As The Atlantic reported last year:




> Israeli media regularly feature stories of Arab-Jewish intimacy in the quarantine wards. The newspaper Yediot Aharonot published a four-page photo essay of Arab and Jewish nurses—the first time in memory it featured Arabs as Israeli heroes.  A video from the coexistence group _Have You Seen the Horizon Lately? _showing nurses removing their masks to reveal hijabs drew more than 2 million viewers. Images of Arab-Jewish coexistence have gone viral—like the photograph of an Arab doctor bringing a Torah scroll into an isolation ward, or of two medics pausing before their parked ambulance to pray, one man in a prayer shawl, the other on a prayer rug.


Rabidly antisemitic Arab media, however,  see nothing but an anti-Arab conspiracy in Israel trying to attract more doctors during a serious doctor shortage.

Palestinian and Israeli Arab media immediately reported the story by claiming that the entire purpose of the plan was not to address a doctor shortage, but "to curb the continuous rise in the percentage of Arab doctors in the health system."

An Arab Israeli newspaper made an unsubstantiated claim  - repeated by many other Arab news outlets - that hundreds of Arab medical professionals who pass their certification cannot get jobs. Yet they bring no statistics, not one anecdote of frustrated unemployed Arab doctors. On the contrary, the very reason so many Arab Israelis are becoming doctors is because it is much easier for them to get jobs in the medical field than in high-tech, where one often gets jobs based on connections forged in the army. 

It is pure Jew-hatred to claim that that a country suffering from a severe shortage of medical personnel is so racist that it prefers its own citizens die rather than be treated by Arab doctors.

Now the antisemitic claims are becoming more crazed. A Jordanian writer claims in Al Rai that Israel plans to "expedite the expulsion of hundreds of Palestinian doctors" from their jobs. 

The writer even betrays his own racism, saying, "The racist decision-maker is the Jewish/Ethiopian immigrant, the Minister of Immigration and Absorption.. Tamano-Shata." What exactly is the relevance of her being an immigrant from Ethiopia? 

The only bigotry here is from Arab media. As usual.

(full article online)









						Arab media says Israel will expel its Arab doctors
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel announced on Tuesday that it approved registration as West Bank residents for some 4,000 Palestinians who have been living for years in the territory without official status.

The decision affects 2,800 former inhabitants of the Gaza Strip who left the enclave after Hamas Islamist militants seized it in internal Palestinian fighting in 2007, Israel’s COGAT liaison office to the Palestinians said.

Some 1,200 other Palestinians, among them undocumented spouses and children of West Bank residents, will also receive official standing.

Inclusion in the Palestinian Population Registry, which Israel controls, will enable the group to receive identification cards. The documentation will enable passage through Israeli military checkpoints in the West Bank, an area captured in a 1967 war.

(full article online)









						Israel Approves West Bank Residency for 4,000 Undocumented Palestinians
					

Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz speaks during an election campaign rally in Ramat Gan, near Tel Aviv, Israel, February 25, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the confrontation, Odeh shoved Ben-Gvir back, prompting Ben-Gvir to shove Odeh in response.

The terrorist being treated at the hospital is a security prisoner who was transferred to Kaplan after he initiated a hunger strike.

Odeh called Ben-Gvir a “little terrorist,” and “mentally ill”.

Ben-Gvir responded by saying that Odeh is a “guest here”, before asking the hospital administrator if Odeh “gets to decide if you can let me in?”
---------
I strongly condemn MK Ayman Odeh's violence against MK Ben-Gvir at Kaplan Hospital. Raising your hand against another MK is a red line. I always warned that if the Opposition does not permit the formation of an ethics committee, the situation will deteriorate from verbal violence to physical violence, as we saw today."

(full article online)









						MK Ayman Odeh shoves MK Ben-Gvir in hospital
					

MK Ayman Odeh tries to block right-wing MK from entering terrorist's hospital room, shoving him back.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While people around the world see the arts, sports, and music as expressions of culture that could be highlighted during a “culture week,” the Palestinian Authority chose the murder of Israelis as its expression of Palestinian culture with which to launch its “Arab Culture Week.”

As “the start of the activities of the Bethlehem: Capital of Arab Culture 2020-2021 week,” the PA Ministry of Culture and the PLO Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs set up an exhibit featuring pictures and names of numerous terrorist prisoners who murdered at least 46 Israelis, and terrorist “Martyrs” responsible for the deaths of at least 136.

Bethlehem was chosen as capital of Arab culture 2020/21 by the Conference of Arab Culture Ministers, and it was PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas himself who launched the year-long event in April. [Website of the Arab League Educational, Cultural, and Scientific Organization, April 21, 2021]

It is a very significant statement about the PA’s self-image, its chosen values, and its revering of terrorists that it launches “Arab Culture Week” by honoring mass murderers as its expression of Palestinian culture.

(full article online)









						PA: Palestinians murdering Israelis is Palestinian culture | PMW Analysis
					

PA honors murderers of 182 Israelis to launch “Bethlehem: Capital of Arab Culture Week”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bassem Eid, the former B'Tselem researcher who has been working tirelessly for Palestinian human rights without the antisemitism, has filed a complaint against Unilever in New York State for its Ben and Jerry's subsidiary illegally boycotting Israel.

Interestingly, he is saying that the boycott affect Palestinians such as himself who like to shop in "settlement" supermarkets and will not be able to get the ice cream!

Attorney David Abrams has provided me with a copy of the complaint.

(full article online)









						EXCLUSIVE: Palestinian human rights advocate Bassem Eid files a complaint against Unilever over Ben and Jerry's boycott of Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There are plenty of articles about the huge increase of Arab doctors in Israel, with no negative comments. On the contrary, the Arab doctors have been celebrated. As The Atlantic reported last year:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabidly antisemitic Arab media, however,  see nothing but an anti-Arab conspiracy in Israel trying to attract more doctors during a serious doctor shortage.
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Arab media immediately reported the story by claiming that the entire purpose of the plan was not to address a doctor shortage, but "to curb the continuous rise in the percentage of Arab doctors in the health system."
> 
> An Arab Israeli newspaper made an unsubstantiated claim  - repeated by many other Arab news outlets - that hundreds of Arab medical professionals who pass their certification cannot get jobs. Yet they bring no statistics, not one anecdote of frustrated unemployed Arab doctors. On the contrary, the very reason so many Arab Israelis are becoming doctors is because it is much easier for them to get jobs in the medical field than in high-tech, where one often gets jobs based on connections forged in the army.
> 
> It is pure Jew-hatred to claim that that a country suffering from a severe shortage of medical personnel is so racist that it prefers its own citizens die rather than be treated by Arab doctors.
> 
> Now the antisemitic claims are becoming more crazed. A Jordanian writer claims in Al Rai that Israel plans to "expedite the expulsion of hundreds of Palestinian doctors" from their jobs.
> 
> The writer even betrays his own racism, saying, "The racist decision-maker is the Jewish/Ethiopian immigrant, the Minister of Immigration and Absorption.. Tamano-Shata." What exactly is the relevance of her being an immigrant from Ethiopia?
> 
> The only bigotry here is from Arab media. As usual.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab media says Israel will expel its Arab doctors
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com





> Israeli media regularly feature stories of Arab-Jewish intimacy in the quarantine wards. The newspaper Yediot Aharonot published a four-page photo essay of Arab and Jewish nurses—the first time in memory it featured Arabs as Israeli heroes.  A video from the coexistence group _Have You Seen the Horizon Lately? _showing nurses removing their masks to reveal hijabs drew more than 2 million viewers. Images of Arab-Jewish coexistence have gone viral—like the photograph of an Arab doctor bringing a Torah scroll into an isolation ward, or of two medics pausing before their parked ambulance to pray, one man in a prayer shawl, the other on a prayer rug.



Indeed, we need a one state solution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, we need a one state solution.


Sure, let us make the Jews homeless, and second or third rate citizens in another Arab or Muslim country and have them soon disappear from their ancient homeland via more attacks, taking their citizenship away, rape, loot, steal, expel them from their homes .....

Just like the good ol' days before Israel declared Independence.

Muslims love Jews......to death.

And so does Christianity .


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Sure, let us make the Jews homeless, and second or third rate citizens in another Arab or Muslim country and have them soon disappear from their ancient homeland via more attacks, taking their citizenship away, rape, loot, steal, expel them from their homes .....
> 
> Just like the good ol' days before Israel declared Independence.
> 
> Muslims love Jews......to death.
> 
> And so does Christianity .


That is different than what your own post says.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> That is different than what your own post says.


The article is about the lies in the Arab media about Israel wanting to expel all Arab doctors.

But....since you have disfunctional reading issues, you totally misunderstood what the article was about.



Am Israel Chai


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(There will not be another Lebanon-Israel war )

Hezbollah bragged this week that it has 100,000 fighters. The figure is a major exaggeration, but it is symbolic of how Hezbollah no longer feels the need to even pretend to be a small “resistance” movement, but brags that it has more forces than the Lebanese army and has in effect made Lebanon a colony within the greater Hezbollah empire.

Expert on Lebanon Hanin Ghaddar, who is at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, wrote that Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah had given the 100,000 figure. She noted on Twitter that it was an exaggeration, “even if you include the reservists. In addition, quantity is one thing, but quality of their fighters has been shaken by long wars, budget shifts and emergency recruiting during Syria [conflict]...”

(full article online)









						Hezbollah 100,000 fighters is a symbolic lie - analysis
					

Nasrallah’s exaggeration was meant to pre-empt talk of a “civil war” after Hezbollah members claimed they were shot at during a recent protest.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

One line passes between Ben and Jerry’s and Kamala Harris, Marjory Taylor Greene and Dave Chappelle. It’s a red one, indicating that something has gone wrong with our societal discourse. Acts of hatred and antisemitism are born out of ignorance, all “just because it’s true.” Words have meaning and consequences. When we let ignorance rule the dome, when we accept it willingly instead of standing up for the truth, when we do not demand accountability, we allow dangerous notions into our public square.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism Isn’t Just About Jews
					

The last few weeks have brought with them several teachable moments, not just about Jews and antisemitism, but also ones relevant to our society as a whole.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Linde met with Palestinian president Mahmoud Abbas, prime minister Muhammad Shtayyeh and foreign minister Riyad Al-Maliki.

She also allayed the Palestinian fears that her thawing of relations with Israel - this was the first such delegation to visit Israel in ten years - will not affect the Swedish attitude of support for Palestinians. She reiterated Sweden's support for a two state solution and for Palestinians to be able to hold elections in east Jerusalem.

Which means that even the staunchest Palestinian allies in Europe are starting to realize that the money they send Palestinians is being wasted.

(full article online)









						Sweden's foreign minister warns Palestinians not to expect funding as long as they remain corrupt
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Move raises total quota to 10,000 amid ongoing efforts to secure long-term calm along the restive border​
(full article online)









						Israel grants 3,000 more entry permits for Gaza merchants
					

Move raises total quota to 10,000 amid ongoing efforts to secure long-term calm along the restive border




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Stooge Kemp is a paid shill for Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Media Watch submitted a complaint on May 23, 2021 to Israeli police against Facebook Israel and its CEO for aiding and abetting Fatah incitement to terror, under clause 24(b)(1) of the Anti-Terror Law.​
PMW has now been informed by Israeli police that it has opened an official investigation pursuant to our complaint. Conviction for someone who “publishes direct calls to commit acts of terror” is up to 5 years of imprisonment.​
Background: In April and early May, Mahmoud Abbas' PA and Fatah were actively inciting violence and terror. The Palestinian population was furious that Abbas had cancelled elections to prevent a Hamas victory, and Abbas was trying to distract them with a terror wave in defense of Jerusalem. With over a quarter of a million followers, the avenue of choice for the PA and Fatah to promote violence and terror was Fatah’s Facebook pages.​
On May 9, 2021, PMW alerted Facebook, writing to the CEO of Facebook Israel Adi Soffer Teeni, that Fatah was using its many Facebook pages to publish calls to commit acts of terror. PMW demanded that Facebook close Fatah’s Facebook pages.​
PMW warned Facebook: “If you fail to act as the violence [in Jerusalem] rages and as Fatah and its leaders continue to abuse the Facebook platform to spread violence, we will have no choice but to submit an official complaint to the Israeli police against Facebook in general and key personnel in particular, for the aiding and abetting the violence. We expect your quick and decisive response.”  [PMW letter, May 9, 2021]​
However, Facebook continued its policy of allowing Fatah to post incitement to hate and terror, and to publish direct calls to commit acts of terror, thus fanning the terror in Jerusalem and the rest of Israel throughout the Gaza war with Hamas.​
PMW submitted the complaint to Israeli police against Facebook Israel and its CEO for incitement to terror on May 23 and recently was notified by the police that a formal investigation of PMW’s complaint was opened. Given the clear evidence (see below), we hope that the police will act swiftly against Facebook to determine if prosecution is warranted against the Israeli Facebook staff who made the decision to enable Fatah to use Facebook to promote terror. In addition, we hope the police will demand the closure of the Fatah’s Facebook pages that, as PMW has shown, have been actively fanning the flames of terror for many years.​


(full article online)









						Following PMW’s complaint, Police open criminal investigation against Facebook Israel for terror incitement | PMW Analysis
					

Palestinian Media Watch submitted a complaint on May 23, 2021 to Israeli police against Facebook Israel and its CEO for aiding and abetting Fatah incitement to terror, under clause 24(b)(1) of the Anti-Terror Law




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Stooge Kemp is a paid shill for Israel.



Should that explain why you can never
address or argue anything he says?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian Media Watch submitted a complaint on May 23, 2021 to Israeli police against Facebook Israel and its CEO for aiding and abetting Fatah incitement to terror, under clause 24(b)(1) of the Anti-Terror Law.​
> PMW has now been informed by Israeli police that it has opened an official investigation pursuant to our complaint. Conviction for someone who “publishes direct calls to commit acts of terror” is up to 5 years of imprisonment.​
> Background: In April and early May, Mahmoud Abbas' PA and Fatah were actively inciting violence and terror. The Palestinian population was furious that Abbas had cancelled elections to prevent a Hamas victory, and Abbas was trying to distract them with a terror wave in defense of Jerusalem. With over a quarter of a million followers, the avenue of choice for the PA and Fatah to promote violence and terror was Fatah’s Facebook pages.​
> On May 9, 2021, PMW alerted Facebook, writing to the CEO of Facebook Israel Adi Soffer Teeni, that Fatah was using its many Facebook pages to publish calls to commit acts of terror. PMW demanded that Facebook close Fatah’s Facebook pages.​
> PMW warned Facebook: “If you fail to act as the violence [in Jerusalem] rages and as Fatah and its leaders continue to abuse the Facebook platform to spread violence, we will have no choice but to submit an official complaint to the Israeli police against Facebook in general and key personnel in particular, for the aiding and abetting the violence. We expect your quick and decisive response.”  [PMW letter, May 9, 2021]​
> However, Facebook continued its policy of allowing Fatah to post incitement to hate and terror, and to publish direct calls to commit acts of terror, thus fanning the terror in Jerusalem and the rest of Israel throughout the Gaza war with Hamas.​
> PMW submitted the complaint to Israeli police against Facebook Israel and its CEO for incitement to terror on May 23 and recently was notified by the police that a formal investigation of PMW’s complaint was opened. Given the clear evidence (see below), we hope that the police will act swiftly against Facebook to determine if prosecution is warranted against the Israeli Facebook staff who made the decision to enable Fatah to use Facebook to promote terror. In addition, we hope the police will demand the closure of the Fatah’s Facebook pages that, as PMW has shown, have been actively fanning the flames of terror for many years.​
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following PMW’s complaint, Police open criminal investigation against Facebook Israel for terror incitement | PMW Analysis
> 
> 
> Palestinian Media Watch submitted a complaint on May 23, 2021 to Israeli police against Facebook Israel and its CEO for aiding and abetting Fatah incitement to terror, under clause 24(b)(1) of the Anti-Terror Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palwatch.org


Resistance to occupation is not incitement or violence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Should that explain why you can never
> address or argue anything he says?


Sure, post something for critique.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Resistance to occupation is not incitement or violence.


Except that there is no Jewish occupation, only Arab one.    Since the 7th century

Amazing how so many Arabs do not consider Arabia to be their home.

"The whole world is Muslim" is what they say.

No wonder Jews re constructing their homeland on their own land is a sin against Islam and all primitive Arab thinking.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, post something for critique.


It was posted.  All you do is write some cute little sentence about it, without ever providing a real different 
discussion and evidence to compliment those words.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Except that there is no Jewish occupation, only Arab one.  Since the 7th century


Who told you that?

Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, post something for critique.



But we're not talking about critique,
rather why instead of arguing your point,
you feel the need to dismiss him rather what he says?
If Richard Kemp is wrong about anything - why can't you show it?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> But we're not talking about critique,
> rather why instead of arguing your point,
> you feel the need to resort to ad hominems?
> 
> If you say Richard Kemp is wrong about anything -why can't you show it?


Post something.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Post something.



Instead of trolling,
how about start with what Sixties Fan already posted on this page...
or the 99% of the  other posts addressed to you in this forum that you run away.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Resistance to occupation is not incitement or violence.


So how do you incite others,
and how violent are you allowed to be?


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Israel Health Ministry 2020 report on health care personnel, Arabs and Druze in Israel — who make up about 20 percent of the country’s population — were the recipients of 46 percent of new licenses issued, up from 18% in 2010 and 11% in 2000.

For the Israeli venture capital fund Takwin, which invests only in startups led by at least one Arab founder, that trajectory is a good sign that Arabs will play a growing role in the country’s start-up ecosystem.

“The future is very bright for Arab entrepreneurship in high-tech and for the integration of Arabs into the Israeli society and in its economy,” Itzik Frid, Managing Partner and CEO of the Takwin firm, told The Algemeiner in an interview.  “I’m very certain that the same thing that happened in the medical field — that almost 50 percent of new medical licenses were issued to Arabs — the same exact thing will happen in high-tech.”

Considered a primary growth engine of the Israeli economy, the high-tech sector today is comprised of less than 3 percent Arab citizens, while no Arab-founded unicorn or large exit of an Arab company has yet occurred. There are currently an estimated 120 active Arab startups, according to Takwin, compared to almost 6,900 registered Israeli startups cited by the Start-Up Nation Central organization.


At the same time, Frid pointed out that about 20% of the students at top technology institutions like the Technion in Haifa, Tel Aviv University and the Hebrew University of Jerusalem are now Arabs.

(full article online)









						‘The Future is Very Bright’: The Venture Capital Fund Investing in Israel’s Arab Founders
					

The campus of the Technion-Israel Institute of Technology on Mount Carmel, Haifa. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. According to the Israel Health …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> So how do you incite others,
> and how violent are you allowed to be?


What is this incitement that Israel is always whining about?

Self defense is not violence.


----------



## Sixties Fan

But even more interesting is that the EU, known for its hostility to Israel, comes off as surprisingly warm. It praises Arab-Israeli cooperation under the Abraham Accords, calls for more fact-finding trips to the Jewish state, and describes Israel itself as a key partner. It also notes that today the greatest source of antisemitism is anti-Zionism, a principled objection to Israel’s existence that often masquerades as simple criticism of Israeli policies. That’s big news in itself—and welcome news.

(full article online)









						Answering European antisemitism
					

Robert Nicholson | Europe must rediscover its Jewish roots



					wng.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> What is this incitement that Israel is always whining about?
> 
> Self defense is not violence.



_"To Jerusalem we march, martyrs by the millions"_

is self defense or incitement?









						Palestinian President Calls for a Million Martyrs to March on Jerusalem - Israel Today
					

Mahmoud Abbas is called a "moderate" by the international community, but he rejects the foundational tenets of peace




					www.israeltoday.co.il


----------



## Sixties Fan

Google has announced that it has removed the label “Apartheid Wall” from a road adjacent to the security barrier on the outskirts of eastern Jerusalem.

While it is unclear how it came about, the company called it “inappropriate” and removed the label after being alerted by JNS.

(full article online)









						Google Maps Removes ‘Apartheid Wall’ Label from Security Barrier Near Jerusalem
					

Google has announced that it has removed the label “Apartheid Wall” from a road adjacent to the security barrier on the outskirts of eastern Jerusalem.While it is unclear how it came about, th




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> _"To Jerusalem we march, martyrs by the millions"_
> 
> is self defense or incitement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian President Calls for a Million Martyrs to March on Jerusalem - Israel Today
> 
> 
> Mahmoud Abbas is called a "moderate" by the international community, but he rejects the foundational tenets of peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israeltoday.co.il


Good question. Why are they marching?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Israel has destroyed more jobs than that in Gaza.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has destroyed more jobs than that in Gaza.


Hamas is the government in Gaza.  They make money and give jobs to those on their side only.  Nothing to do with Israel, never had anything to do with Israel.

Tunnel digging into Israel is not a job, it is a declaration of war.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Good question. Why are they marching?


Arab Muslim supremacists want
domination over the entire Middle East.

Is that self defense or incitement to violence?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Atlantic, Susie Linfield writes,



> Israel is unusual in that it existed as an idea before it existed as a nation-state. Today, it is also unusual, even remarkable, for lacking internationally recognized borders—an indispensable marker of sovereignty—and for decades it has been depriving Palestinians in the occupied territories of political rights and freedom.


Is that last phrase accurate? Do Palestinians have no political rights or freedom, and is Israel depriving them of those?



At last count, out of 195 UN member states, 138 recognize the "State of Palestine." 

The Palestinian passport is recognized as a travel document in nearly every nation on Earth, with the curious exceptions of Georgia, Madagascar and Syria.

Israel does control the borders as well as the population registry. But those don't affect the political rights of the 95% of Palestinians who live under Palestinian control. 

Palestinians are free to set up their own elections in areas under their control. They have representation in numerous UN and international bodies, as well as sporting events. They have a pavillion in the Dubai Expo. 

Palestinian leaders proudly publish news in their own media about their diplomatic gains worldwide. 

And if they would have accepted any of the peace plans Israel offered, they would have defined borders as well and full statehood recognized by all. 

The funny thing is that a couple of paragraphs later, in this very same essay, Linfield quotes  Israeli American writer Joel Schalit: “The reality of Israel is, in large measure, a projection of fantasies, both by those who want to love the place and those who are consumed by hatred for it.” 

Linfield herself doesn't fit either of those paradigms of loving or hating Israel, yet she too feels compelled to project her own fantasies on the Jewish state.

(full article online)









						Palestinians have political rights. Or they don't. Depends on what argument you want to make.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The funding cuts follow reactions in the government to the EU report on incitement such as antisemitism and encouragement towards martyrdom found in Palestinian textbooks.​
(full article online)









						UK government pulls funding to Palestinian education
					

The funding cuts follow reactions in the government to the EU report on incitement such as antisemitism and encouragement towards martyrdom found in Palestinian textbooks.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2013, it became "a left-wing political party."

In 2018, it was merely a "leftist party." 

By 2021, HRW writes:


> For most of the last six years, Israeli authorities have detained Khalida [Jarrar], a 58-year-old elected member of the Palestine Legislative Council, over her political activism with the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). One of the more than 400 organizations that Israeli authorities have outlawed, the PFLP includes both a political party and an armed wing. The armed wing has attacked Israeli soldiers and civilians. Israeli authorities have never charged Khalida with involvement in armed activities.


The implication is that Israel has no business outlawing the PFLP altogether, because its armed and political sides have nothing to do with each other - the exact opposite of its position in 2002.

Even though the PFLP was involved in a murderous attack in 2019 - where the ringleader worked for one of those "human rights organizations" that HRW is defending now.

In 2002, HRW would have said that Khalida Jarrar was responsible for the death of Rina Shnerb, under the doctrine of command responsibility. 2021 HRW creates a virtual wall between the two sides of the PFLP - a wall that the PFLP itself brags doesn't exist.

What does the PFLP itself say?

Their most recent political platform was published in 2000:


> It it is a natural right, and duty that the Palestinian people should defend itself, resist the occupation through various means of struggle, including armed struggle. ..[T]he form of armed struggle should be dealt with at each stage as a means to serve the inclusive political vision which is responsible for determining the function to be done at each stage of the struggle...


The political platform explicitly supports the "armed struggle" and regards it as integral to the PFLP.  There are no "wings." The PFLP's "human rights organizations" are part of its social, political program. To the PFLP, "human rights" are just as much weapons as  the IED that murdered Rina Shnerb, which the PFLP admits. 

The only thing that changed is that Human Rights Watch, which had a shred of morality 20 years ago, is now an open ally with Palestinian terror groups.

(full article online)









						HRW has changed its opinion of the PFLP over the years from a terror group to a respected political organization
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The notion that Israel has been carrying out a decades-long crackdown on political activism in the Palestinian territories is a baseless, partisan allegation put forward by the very same organizations now blacklisted by Israel as terror organizations. There is simply no evidence to support the gross smear. It is not a fact, although AP’s Krauss states it as fact, without any attribution.

In order to establish Israel’s designation of the six Palestinian NGO’s “a major escalation” in the purported “decades-long crackdown on political activism,” Krauss must omit all information which, in fact, points to the terror activity of these groups.

And that’s exactly what he does. Instead of harnessing the power of facts, Krauss obscures the facts that don’t fit his fallacious frame.

Krauss wrote that the Defense Ministry “said the groups serve as a ‘central source’ of financing for the PFLP [Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine] and has received ‘large sums of money from European countries and international organizations,’ without elaborating.” (Emphasis added.)

Robust reporting doesn’t rely on spoon-feeding from a Defense Ministry press release. Indeed, there’s no shortage of open source material tying the relevant groups to PFLP. It was readily available for Krauss to find, if only he cared to do so.

(full article online)









						AP Blasted for Advancing False Palestinian Narrative | United with Israel
					

The notion that Israel has been carrying out a decades-long crackdown on political activism in the PA territories is a baseless partisan allegation put forward by the very same organizations now blacklisted by Israel as terror organizations.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Target Corporation and Barnes & Noble have removed “Not Guilty At Nuremberg” a book written by notorious Holocaust denier, Carlos Porter, as well as three other books, following a letter of protest to the Chairmen and CEOs of Target as well as Barnes & Noble. The Center also reached out to several other heads of large, online


booksellers, including Walmart, over the sales of this book.
*“We assume these large online booksellers do not mass-market books promoting terrorism or pedophilia. At a time of surging anti-Semitic hate crimes here in the US, it is beyond the pale that a book would be marketed by someone who insults the memory of 6 million Jewish victims of the Nazi genocide,”* said Rabbi Abraham Cooper, Simon Wiesenthal Center Associate Dean and Global Social Action Director.

In response, Target responded to the Center, “We appreciate the time you have taken to share your concerns about this book. It’s never our intention to offend our guests with the merchandise we carry. Please know that we have removed this book from our assortment.”

Barnes and Noble wrote, “As soon as we are made aware of any such offending titles, we take prompt action to remove offending titles in accordance with our policy, as we did with 'Not Guilty at Nuremberg'. We had not been aware of this title’s existence on barnesandnoble.com. Upon receipt of your correspondence, in accordance with our content policy, we immediately removed it from our website. We also alerted Lightning Source, who have assured us that they also have deleted this title from their books for sale.”


----------



## Sixties Fan

A representative from Israel’s military announced on Monday that the IDF allowed agricultural workers from several towns in Lebanon to cross the border in order to harvest olives as part of a goodwill gesture.

“In light of the economic situation in Lebanon, and as a gesture of goodwill to the Lebanese people, the IDF opened the border to agricultural workers from Al Jabal, Itaron, and Balida,” the institution’s Arabic media spokesperson, Avichay Adraee, explained.

“The IDF allowed the workers to cross the Blue Line, to a certain extent, allowing them to harvest olive trees in Israeli territory.”

Adraee’s statement was later reportedly conveyed to the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL).

Lebanon is still struggling to emerge from a massive economic crisis and energy shortage.

A press release from the World Bank blamed poor leadership for the crisis, stating the country’s financial troubles stemmed from “political consensus in defense of a bankrupt economic system, which benefited a few for so long.”

(full article online)









						Israel’s Military Opens Border to Lebanon’s Olive Harvesters
					

Hezbollah and Palestinian flags are seen in the southern Lebanese village of Houla, near the border with Israel, Aug. 26, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Over the past few years, MEMRI TV has released clips featuring the Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network, which in February 2021 was declared terrorist by Israel as a part of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).*[1]* In September 2021, Discover froze donations to the organization; earlier, in January 2021, Mastercard, Visa, and American Express removed the option to give money to Samidoun through them,*[2]* and two and a half years previously, in June 2019, PayPal, Donorbox, and Plaid had shut down Samidoun's accounts on the platforms.*[3]*

Samidoun was founded by members of the PFLP in 2012. Representatives of the organization are active in Europe and North America, led by Khaled Barakat, who is part of the leadership of the PFLP abroad. Barakat is involved with establishing militant cells and motivating terrorist activity. The formal goal of Samidoun is to help get Palestinian prisoners released from Israeli prisons, but the organization is a front of the PFLP abroad, playing a leading role in its anti-Israel activity, fundraising, and recruitment. The PFLP has been a U.S. Designated Foreign Terrorist Organization since 1997.*[4]*

The following are MEMRI TV clips of a protest held in September 2021 by the Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network in Canada, and of statements by a representative of the organization at earlier rallies.

(full article online)









						Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network, At Rallies In NY And Canada, Calls For Intifada, Rejects Israel's Existence, Chants 'Millions Of Martyrs Are Marching To Jerusalem' – From The MEMRI Archives
					

Over the past few years, MEMRI TV has released clips featuring the Samidoun Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network, which in February 2021 was declared terrorist by Israel as a part of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[1] In September 2021, Discover froze donations to...




					www.memri.org
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Incitement
⁜→  _et al,_

*PREFACE*: I consider this incitement to violence.
*BLUF*:  These are the kind of people that we should be very afraid of letting loose in the general population.



Sixties Fan said:


> •Twitter Removed•


*(COMMENT)*
.


Shari’a Law Is Above Any International Treaty or Legislation.







​Even the Arab Palestinian should be afraid of this kind of strict compliance with religious law.  IF these radicals get in power, THEN the lifestyle similar to Iran or the Taliban or Daesh will not be far behind. 

The question I cannot answer is:  Do the Arab Palestinian really want that lifestyle?

All these women with advanced degrees and internet blogs are going to be silenced.  They will go backwards in time.  At first the Arab Palestinian Muttawa will whisper.  But it will gradually begin to effect major changes.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Who told you that?
> 
> Link?


What occupation?

You scurry away when tasked with identifying what sovereign Pally land is occupied.

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The notion that Israel has been carrying out a decades-long crackdown on political activism in the Palestinian territories is a baseless, partisan allegation put forward by the very same organizations now blacklisted by Israel as terror organizations. There is simply no evidence to support the gross smear. It is not a fact, although AP’s Krauss states it as fact, without any attribution.
> 
> In order to establish Israel’s designation of the six Palestinian NGO’s “a major escalation” in the purported “decades-long crackdown on political activism,” Krauss must omit all information which, in fact, points to the terror activity of these groups.
> 
> And that’s exactly what he does. Instead of harnessing the power of facts, Krauss obscures the facts that don’t fit his fallacious frame.
> 
> Krauss wrote that the Defense Ministry “said the groups serve as a ‘central source’ of financing for the PFLP [Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine] and has received ‘large sums of money from European countries and international organizations,’ without elaborating.” (Emphasis added.)
> 
> Robust reporting doesn’t rely on spoon-feeding from a Defense Ministry press release. Indeed, there’s no shortage of open source material tying the relevant groups to PFLP. It was readily available for Krauss to find, if only he cared to do so.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Blasted for Advancing False Palestinian Narrative | United with Israel
> 
> 
> The notion that Israel has been carrying out a decades-long crackdown on political activism in the PA territories is a baseless partisan allegation put forward by the very same organizations now blacklisted by Israel as terror organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


*More name calling out of Israel.*
Israel Declares War on Palestinian Human Rights Defenders​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *More name calling out of Israel.*
> Israel Declares War on Palestinian Human Rights Defenders​


This are not human rights defenders.  One cannot choose to defend only one people and one cause on the planet when there are so many in much worse of a situation than the Arabs in Palestine, caused by their own leaders from Husseini in 1920 to Abbas in 2021.

Time to change and want peace with Israel, without wanting to destroy Israel and kill all Jews.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Incitement and the Dilemma
⁜→  P F Tinmore, rylah, _et al,_

I am not an Attorney (_my Doctorate is in Metaphysics_), so I am not practicing law.

*PREFACE*:  I consider this incitement to violence.
This is the Great Gordian Knot of the Modern Middle East.



P F Tinmore said:


> Resistance to occupation is not incitement or violence.





rylah said:


> So how do you incite others,
> and how violent are you allowed to be?


*(COMMENT)

IF *the Arab Palestinian want to call it a true "Occupation," *THEN* *Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention* (GCIV) comes into play.  Essentially, if the Arab Palestinians attempt to harm the Occupying Power - it is illegal under the GCIV and it sets out the Judicial limitations, the Penalties (including Capital Punishment).

◈  The Israelis may impose the death penalty on Arab Palestinians only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.​​*◈  IF* the Arab Palestinian commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, *THEN* the Arab Palestinian shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed.​
*IF* the Arab Palestinian say it is not an Occupation, *THEN* the *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) kicks in → which states:

_*Article 20 *_​​1. Any propaganda for war *shall be prohibited by law*.​​2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence* shall be prohibited by law*.​
Relative to this question, it is related to the associate questions:

◈  Is the Israeli-Palestinian Confrontation an International Armed Conflict (IAC), opposing two or more States?​​..........................................................*OR*​​◈  Is the Israeli-Palestinian Confrontation Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC), between governmental forces and non-governmental armed groups, or between such groups only. IHL treaty law also establishes a distinction between non-international armed conflicts in the meaning of common Article 3 of the Geneva Conventions of 1949 and non-international armed conflicts falling within the definition provided in Art. 1 of Additional Protocol II.​
Why is this question important?

*◈  IF*, as some Arab Palestinians claim, that the State of Israel is really "occupied Palestinian Territory *THEN* the confrontation becomes (by definition) an NIAC, two political factions fighting over the same territory.  That is NOT State 'vs' State but faction (one being Israeli) 'vs' faction (one being Arab Palestinian).​​........................................................*OTOH*​​◈  *IF* the confrontation is NOT between two factions, but rather two states, *THEN* that implies that the Arab Palestinians recognize Israel as a state having a defined sovereignty territory.​
This then brings up the question as to the impact:

◈  What impact did the 1988 abandonment of the West Bank and Jerusalem have on the territorial control; since there was NOT an established Arab Palestinian State (_alla _the 1933 Montevideo Convention) until 2012?​​◈  What impact did the International Boundary in Article 3 of the Israeli-Jordanian Peace Treaty have on the territorial control of the West Bank and Jerusalem; or the follow-on agreement (Oslo Accords)?​​◈  Does the Arab Palestinian have any legitimate claim to the territory (described as being occupied since 1967) since no Arab Palestinian Government (_alla _the 1933 Montevideo Convention) existed at that time and that the Arab Palestinian never ever had control of the territory in question until the Oslo Accord agrees that the PLO had fully control over Area "A" of the West Bank.​
These and more issues arise in the wake of some answers here.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> ◈ Is the Israeli-Palestinian Confrontation Non-International Armed Conflict (NIAC), between governmental forces and non-governmental armed groups,


This is confusing. The original aggression was when unarmed Palestinian civilians were attacked by foreign unaffiliated terrorist groups. There have been many monkey motion events since then but we have to start at the beginning.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> This is confusing. The original aggression was when unarmed Palestinian civilians were attacked by foreign unaffiliated terrorist groups. There have been many monkey motion events since then but we have to start at the beginning.


Other than you, who is confused?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Incitement and the Dilemma
⁜→ P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

Your comment does not convey any specific information like who the opponents are and who are the foreigners.



P F Tinmore said:


> This is confusing. The original aggression was when unarmed Palestinian civilians were attacked by foreign unaffiliated terrorist groups. There have been many monkey motion events since then but we have to start at the beginning.


*(COMMENT)*

Again, this is a trick used by the Hostile Arab Palestinians.  They make a demand based on something done over a century ago.

The "Israelis" (that means after 1948) did not (intentionally) attack any unarmed Palestinian civilians.

You have to tell me who you claim are the "foreign unaffiliated terrorist groups" and what time frame you are referring to.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The report explores Hamas’s two operational units in Lebanon – El-Shimali and Khaled Ali. With the assistance of the Construction Bureau, the two operational units recruit members, train them in specialized combat skills such as sniping, anti-tank missile attacks, operating drones, and more. The units also develop and produce their own weapons – rockets, offensive drones, and small unmanned underwater vehicles. And they set up operational cells while preparing attack plans against Israel.


In the past, Israeli officials have openly acknowledged that Hamas is building new fronts against Israel, including in southern Lebanon. Those statements received significant confirmation in recent months. Between May and August 2021, there have been five incidents of Grad rockets from Lebanon against Israel. Hamas’s military infrastructure was likely behind these incidents.



Hamas’s activities in Lebanon occur with the assistance and supervision of the Iranian Quds Force, specifically, its Palestine Branch. But that fact doesn’t reflect the full story. Hamas’s relations with Iran – and with Hezbollah – have known their ups and downs – and that’s an understatement.

(full  article online)









						Exposing Hamas’s growing front in Lebanon – infrastructure and activity
					

Precise Israeli action against Hamas in Lebanon actually serves Hezbollah’s interests. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>





> Breaking the silence not only sides with PFLP, but also the same voices responsible for the surge in violence against Jews in May. “Leaders” like @Ilhan who knowingly lie to the public and claim Israel’s self defense is “terrorism” and who openly call for more Israelis to die.



Unsupported BS.


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is also an America House in Jerusalem for Palestinians.

There is absolutely no reason there cannot be an American diplomatic presence in Ramallah - there already is one.

Which makes the desire to create a consulate in Jerusalem even more of an insult.

Even stranger is the news that the US State Department admits that the US cannot re-open the old consulate without permission from Israel.




> Brian McKeon, the U.S. deputy Secretary of State for management and resources, said on Wednesday that Washington would need the Israeli government’s consent before reopening the consulate in East Jerusalem it once used to serve Palestinians.
> 
> McKeon said it in testimony before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee when he was asked by Republican Senator Bill Hagerty whether Israel would have to agree to the United States’ reopening a consulate.
> 
> “That’s my understanding – that we’d need to get the consent of the host government to open any diplomatic facility,” McKeon responded.



This was not thought through before it became an international incident. 

(full article online)









						The US has an office in Ramallah, today
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Speaking at a Palestinian Land Day event in Madrid in February, Peralta said it was her “absolute obligation to fight for Spain, to fight for Europe, which are now weak and have been sold off by the enemy. Only the disguise will differ, the enemy will always be the same, the Jew… The Jews are to blame and the Blue Division fought for this.”

In a statement, Shimon Samuels, the Simon Wiesenthal Center’s director of international relations, denounced Peralta and The Third Way, saying Peralta deserves to charged for hate speech. 

“Watch out for Isabel,” warned Samuels. 

The center also noted that Peralta’s support is out of step with The Third Way and its backers. 

“Her donors hate Muslim refugees in particular. Isabel is a great supporter of Hamas and waves banners calling for a ‘3rd Intifada.’ Most interesting is this Hamas connection. Viewed as an ally of the extreme left, it is now revealed to be in the Nazi camp,” the center said.

(full article online)









						Teenager’s Neo-Nazi Scholarship Sparks Jewish Outcry | United with Israel
					

Isabel Peralta, 18, is studying 'techniques for propaganda and combat.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The JINSA report cited Israeli estimates of 264 total deaths in Gaza during the conflict, including 99 confirmed combatants, 40 believed to be combatants, and 120 civilians, with 20 of those killed by misfired Hamas rockets.

The hostilities claimed the lives of 12 Israelis, including one IDF soldier.

“Hamas serially violated LOAC by directing attacks against Israeli civilians, launching indiscriminate attacks against Israel, and exposing Gazan civilians to avoidable risk to either intentionally complicate Israeli military operations or exploit civilian casualties in order to make false claims of Israeli war crimes,” the report said. “Hamas deliberately located its military assets — including rocket launchers, mortar positions, command and control posts, and military tunnels — in close proximity to civilians, indicating an unlawful intent to utilize human shields and render it near impossible for the IDF to attack lawful targets without serious risk of incidental civilian casualties or collateral damage to civilian property.”

The JINSA report faulted Israel for “insufficiently” countering Hamas’ strategic use of disinformation.

“The mismatch between Hamas’ strategic informational and Israel’s military operational objectives enabled both sides to claim victory in the May 2021 conflict, failing to resolve any foundational issues in the conflict and suggesting a high probability of future hostilities,” it was stated.

Learning from Israel’s experience during the May hostilities, the task force concluded, “the United States should prepare for operations against future adversaries that fight in complex environments, willingly put civilians at risk, and deploy deliberate disinformation campaigns to blame the other side for it.”

Specifically, the Gaza war “reveals the need for cooperation between the United States, Israel, and like-minded nations to address the threat posed by the proliferation of both advanced and effective low-end capabilities from state sponsors of terrorism like Iran and North Korea to unconventional adversaries like Hamas,” the report recommended.

(full article online)









						Israel Complied With Law of Armed Conflict During Gaza War: JINSA Report
					

Streaks of light are seen from Ashkelon as Israel’s Iron Dome anti-missile system intercepts rockets launched from the Gaza Strip …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The recent announcement that new housing has been authorized for Hebron Jews predictably stoked fury among Israelis on the political left, for whom Hebron — where Jewish history in the Biblical Land of Israel began — should be reserved for Palestinian Arabs. The new construction project, to be named after Rabbi Chaim Hezekiah Medini, the chief Sephardi rabbi of Hebron more than a century ago, will feature a thirty-one unit apartment building, two kindergartens, and a dormitory for yeshiva students. 

Numbers — and living conditions — are revealing. More than 200,000 Palestinians inhabit the prospering Arab sector of Hebron, controlled by the Palestinian Authority, with shopping malls, movie theaters and universities. No Jews live there, nor are they permitted to visit. 

Ironically, even the Hebron Jewish Quarter has many more Arab inhabitants than Jews. The tiny Jewish community comprises one thousand residents, nearly one quarter of whom are yeshiva students. Although the Machpelah burial shrine for the Jewish patriarchs and matriarchs is located in the Jewish Quarter, Jewish access to the magnificent and massive chamber where Isaac and Rebekah are entombed is sharply limited to several days annually. Jews may, however, pray at the smaller tombs of the other patriarchs and matriarchs.

For secular Israelis on the political left, any increase in the Hebron Jewish population borders on criminality. 

Peace Now identified the settling of Hebron as ”the ugly face of Israel’s control of the territories” — the territories that comprise the ancient Jewish homeland. Indeed, “The moral (and reputational) price of a settlement existing in Hebron is intolerable.” To the contrary: it is Peace Now’s hostility toward Hebron Jews that is intolerable. 

The land designated for the new housing project was purchased in 1836 by Avraham Yisrael Romano, a Turkish Jewish merchant. Seventy-five years later his heirs sold it to the Chabad-Lubavitch movement, which opened a yeshiva for Torah study. Confiscated by the Turks in 1914, the property came under British control three years later and became their police headquarters. Once Jordanians gained control of the area in 1948 during Israel’s independence war it became a school. Jews reclaimed the property following the Six-Day War in 1967. 

The plan for new construction was approved in 2017 by the Israeli Cabinet. It was, however, stymied by local Arabs, in conjunction with the left-wing Israeli organization Peace Now, whose petitions delayed the issuing of building permits. Now, with these petitions rejected by an Israeli District Court, groundbreaking has begun. As Yishai Fleisher, the international spokesman for the Hebron Jewish community, stated: “Simply put, there is nothing more organic than Jews living in the heart of Judea, in the city of our ancestors.”

(full article online)









						Building Jewish Hebron
					

The Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. The recent announcement that new housing has been authorized for …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie

Perpetual welfare fraud that benefits islamic terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This was of course in response to Israel's declaration that six "civil service" organizations were in fact diverting EU aid towards the PFLP terror group, whose members are employees at every one of them.

Regavim responded by saying "We must be doing something right: The Palestinian Authority has blacklisted us." 

Meanwhile, NGO Monitor published the most comprehensive summary of the ties between the PFLP and these six organizations. 

It notes that Fatah itself published an article in 2012describing various organizations as affiliates of the PFLP, including Addameer, the Union of Women's Committees and the Union of Agricultural Work Committees. 

(full article online)









						Too funny: PLO unions declare NGO Monitor and Regavim to be terrorist organizations!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

There is a book called:  _*The Elements of Style* _• by William Strunk, Jr. • Newly Revised and Edited by Chris Hong, Former Editor, Harvard University © 2011
The Elements of Style Press.  And in it, there is an excellent outline of grammar, for compositions for those of us that thieve moved into the 21st Century; meaning having learned many of the lessons of the past.  Three of the more striking of the major points it brought out are:

◈   "Make definite assertions."​◈   "Avoid tame, colorless, hesitating, non-committal language."​◈   "Use the word not as a means of denial or in antithesis, never as a means of evasion."​


P F Tinmore said:


> Unsupported BS.


.
*(COMMENT)*

Don't waffle here.  All us you alternative thesis.

While the Israelis are not perfect, they have a prosperous state.  If you can call it a state, the Arab Palestinians have a state on a resuscitator keeping it alive.  In terms of Human Development, Israel ranks 19th [_(the highest Ranked country in the Middle East and North Africa) (MENA) (out of 189 Countries)]_, where as the State of Palestine Ranked 115th.  Israel has produce 13 Israeli Nobel laureates (the lates being Joshua Angrist, _born in the United States_, Economics, 2021).  Palestine has only produced one (Yasser Arafat, _Born in Cairo, Egypt_, Peace, 1994).  Israel _(known as a “_*start-up nation*_”)_ is noted for inventions that changed the world.  What is the Palestinian known for?

Yes, Israel is not perfect, but it was given the same starting point as the Israelis.  To build the country from the ground up.  Israel cannot be all wrong.  

​
Source: World Bank national accounts data, and 
OECD National Accounts data files.​There are many ways in which your commentary here is off-the-mark.  These are just a few comparative models in which the Arab Palestinians, by making very bad choices (time after time) have lost so much ground.






_Most Respectfully,_
R




.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> There is a book called:  _*The Elements of Style* _• by William Strunk, Jr. • Newly Revised and Edited by Chris Hong, Former Editor, Harvard University © 2011
> The Elements of Style Press.  And in it, there is an excellent outline of grammar, for compositions for those of us that thieve moved into the 21st Century; meaning having learned many of the lessons of the past.  Three of the more striking of the major points it brought out are:
> 
> ◈   "Make definite assertions."​◈   "Avoid tame, colorless, hesitating, non-committal language."​◈   "Use the word not as a means of denial or in antithesis, never as a means of evasion."​
> 
> .
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Don't waffle here.  All us you alternative thesis.
> 
> While the Israelis are not perfect, they have a prosperous state.  If you can call it a state, the Arab Palestinians have a state on a resuscitator keeping it alive.  In terms of Human Development, Israel ranks 19th [_(the highest Ranked country in the Middle East and North Africa) (MENA) (out of 189 Countries)]_, where as the State of Palestine Ranked 115th.  Israel has produce 13 Israeli Nobel laureates (the lates being Joshua Angrist, _born in the United States_, Economics, 2021).  Palestine has only produced one (Yasser Arafat, _Born in Cairo, Egypt_, Peace, 1994).  Israel _(known as a “_*start-up nation*_”)_ is noted for inventions that changed the world.  What is the Palestinian known for?
> 
> Yes, Israel is not perfect, but it was given the same starting point as the Israelis.  To build the country from the ground up.  Israel cannot be all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 557776
> 
> 
> Source: World Bank national accounts data, and
> OECD National Accounts data files.​There are many ways in which your commentary here is off-the-mark.  These are just a few comparative models in which the Arab Palestinians, by making very bad choices (time after time) have lost so much ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have you ever asked hoe Israel got so prosperous?

Of course not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Have you ever asked hoe Israel got so prosperous?
> 
> Of course not.


This guy is a victim of the endless misinformation and lies Arabs are told from the day they are born.

1920  Jews expelled from Gaza
1925   Jews expelled from TranJordan
1929  Jews expelled from Hebron
1948  Jews expelled from Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem


What is he and some other Arabs complaining about?

They did not get to destroy and kill all the Jews in 1948.

Arabs got all which belonged to Jews from 1920 to 1948 including their homes and lands in those areas.

They are crying that the Arab States did not succeed in 1948, 1967 and 1973 and on top of it, lost land to the Jews.

Their hatred for Jews is to blame for any and all of it.

Blame it on the Al Husseini clan which fought hard to not allow Jews have a State and incited all Arabs to kill Jews.

20% of Israel's population is non Jewish and those who want peace have been striving and being part of the country.  They do not want the endless BS of  "our homes, land were stolen", anymore.


Arabs meant to take ALL of the Mandate for Palestine for themselves as they do not see Jews as humans.
Jews must be under Muslim or Christian sovereignty and control, or not alive at all.

Pogroms, the Inquisition, the Holocaust and the false war of Muslims against Jews over the Jewish homeland.


Jews do have rights and they are living it to the fullest.

Am Israel Chai !!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Have you ever asked hoe Israel got so prosperous?
> 
> Of course not.


Oh, BTW.....

Israel got prosperous from very hard work and intelligent people from all religions working hard to make it the wonderful country it is.

Abraham Accords is another proof of it.

While all others are walking away from the endless waste of money the Palestinians are famous for.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Making History: Menachem Begin, Anwar Sadat Named Nobel Peace Prize Winners | Honest Reporting
					

Jerusalem has maintained peaceful, albeit frosty, relations with Cairo and Amman, but the conflict with the Palestinians remains unresolved.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Have you ever asked hoe Israel got so prosperous?
> 
> Of course not.


Have you ever asked why Arabs-Moslems generally fall on the lower tier of the Human Development indexes?

This is from 2002.




__





						How the Arabs Compare: Arab Human Development Report 2002
					

How the Arabs Compare: Arab Human Development Report 2002 :: Middle East Quarterly




					www.meforum.org
				



With uncommon candor and a battery of statistics, the report tells a sorry story of two decades of failed planning and developmental decline. One inescapable conclusion emerges from its sober pages of tables and charts: the Arab world is in decline, even relative to the developing world.

Without oil wealth, it would be dramatically worse.

More data




__





						Human Development Index (HDI) by Country 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> Have you ever asked hoe Israel got so prosperous?
> 
> Of course not.


*(SIMPLE ANSWER)*

Hard Work *!*  The were not afraid to get their hands dirty nation building.







_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(SIMPLE ANSWER)*
> 
> Hard Work *!*  The were not afraid to get their hands dirty nation building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


And.....Israel does not have the history of corruption and money laundering which Hamas and the PA are famous for.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The voices of the victims, of the terrible crimes against humanity that we have already seen in the first decades of this century, cannot be heard over the obsession of the so-called Human Rights Council with targeting Israel,” said Erdan, Israel’s Ambassador to the US and UN.

“Since the establishment of the council 15 years ago, it has decided to blame and condemn Israel, not 10 times like Iran, or 35 times like Syria. No, the Human Rights Council has attacked Israel with 95 resolutions. Compared to 142 against all other countries combined.”

HRC President Nazhat Shameen Khan delivered the report, noting that the forum had held three special sessions in the past year, on Myanmar, Afghanistan and the Israeli-Palestinian issue.

“The Council decided to establish an ongoing independent, international commission of inquiry to investigate in the occupied Palestinian territory, and in Israel, all alleged violations of international humanitarian law and all alleged violations and abuses of international human rights law leading up to and since 13 April 2021,” Khan said.

She also recognized the group of nations elected earlier this month serve on the Human Rights Council — Argentina, Benin, Cameroon, Eritrea, Finland, Gambia, Honduras, India, Kazakhstan, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Montenegro, Paraguay, Qatar, Somalia, the United Arab Emirates and the US.

In his remarks, Erdan argued that the HRC inquiry on Israel and the Palestinian territories “completely disregarded the  hostilities of one party to the conflict – Hamas – while shifting all the blame to  the other party – Israel.”

“It was on this stage, at this very body, that the very right of the Jewish people, to have a national home, was itself declared to be racist,” Erdan concluded, recounting the 1975 General Assembly speech by Israel’s then-UN Ambassador Chaim Herzog, who physically tore up a copy of a resolution condemning Zionism that was later revoked.

“This is exactly what should be done to this antisemitic, distorted, one-sided report,” Erdan said. “For just as that 1975 resolution, equating Zionism with racism, was itself a gross form of anti-Jewish racism, which has no place in this international body — so too, the Human Rights Council’s obsessive anti-Israel bias, embodied, once again, by this report, should have no place in any body concerned with human rights, security or peace.”

(full article online)









						Erdan: UN Report Condemning Israel ‘Has No Place’ in Human Rights Body
					

Israeli Ambassador Gilad Erdan Addressing the October 29, 2021 special session of the United Nations General Assembly. Photo: Permanent Mission …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(SIMPLE ANSWER)*
> 
> Hard Work *!*  The were not afraid to get their hands dirty nation building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


I was expecting your Israelcentric response.

From people like the Rothschilds to little blue boxes and help from the British. Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their upcoming war. 

Israel relieved the Palestinians of their money and jewelry then robbed the banks.

Israel stole a fully functional country with cities, ports, roads, farms, furnished houses, etc..

Israel gets massive financial and military aid. Gets sweetheart corporate deals. Gets tax deductible "charity" donations for illegal settlements.

With what what Israel has stolen and mooched Haiti wound be a prosperous country.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “The voices of the victims, of the terrible crimes against humanity that we have already seen in the first decades of this century, cannot be heard over the obsession of the so-called Human Rights Council with targeting Israel,” said Erdan, Israel’s Ambassador to the US and UN.
> 
> “Since the establishment of the council 15 years ago, it has decided to blame and condemn Israel, not 10 times like Iran, or 35 times like Syria. No, the Human Rights Council has attacked Israel with 95 resolutions. Compared to 142 against all other countries combined.”
> 
> HRC President Nazhat Shameen Khan delivered the report, noting that the forum had held three special sessions in the past year, on Myanmar, Afghanistan and the Israeli-Palestinian issue.
> 
> “The Council decided to establish an ongoing independent, international commission of inquiry to investigate in the occupied Palestinian territory, and in Israel, all alleged violations of international humanitarian law and all alleged violations and abuses of international human rights law leading up to and since 13 April 2021,” Khan said.
> 
> She also recognized the group of nations elected earlier this month serve on the Human Rights Council — Argentina, Benin, Cameroon, Eritrea, Finland, Gambia, Honduras, India, Kazakhstan, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Montenegro, Paraguay, Qatar, Somalia, the United Arab Emirates and the US.
> 
> In his remarks, Erdan argued that the HRC inquiry on Israel and the Palestinian territories “completely disregarded the  hostilities of one party to the conflict – Hamas – while shifting all the blame to  the other party – Israel.”
> 
> “It was on this stage, at this very body, that the very right of the Jewish people, to have a national home, was itself declared to be racist,” Erdan concluded, recounting the 1975 General Assembly speech by Israel’s then-UN Ambassador Chaim Herzog, who physically tore up a copy of a resolution condemning Zionism that was later revoked.
> 
> “This is exactly what should be done to this antisemitic, distorted, one-sided report,” Erdan said. “For just as that 1975 resolution, equating Zionism with racism, was itself a gross form of anti-Jewish racism, which has no place in this international body — so too, the Human Rights Council’s obsessive anti-Israel bias, embodied, once again, by this report, should have no place in any body concerned with human rights, security or peace.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erdan: UN Report Condemning Israel ‘Has No Place’ in Human Rights Body
> 
> 
> Israeli Ambassador Gilad Erdan Addressing the October 29, 2021 special session of the United Nations General Assembly. Photo: Permanent Mission …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> I was expecting your Israelcentric response.
> 
> From people like the Rothschilds to little blue boxes and help from the British. Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their upcoming war.
> 
> Israel relieved the Palestinians of their money and jewelry then robbed the banks.
> 
> Israel stole a fully functional country with cities, ports, roads, farms, furnished houses, etc..
> 
> Israel gets massive financial and military aid. Gets sweetheart corporate deals. Gets tax deductible "charity" donations for illegal settlements.
> 
> With what what Israel has stolen and mooched Haiti wound be a prosperous country.



Israel stole a fully functional country? 

Link?

I suspect the 'stolen country' you're confused about is the mythical 'country of Pal'istan' you insist was invented by the Treaty of Lausanne which, of course, invented no such country.

Your hysterical rants replete with delusional claims are concerning.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some Arab countries might not want to publicly embrace Israel - but they happily cooperate with her:




> A German military photographer posted two pictures of Jordanian fighter jets taking part in this month’s massive Blue Flag aerial exercise on social media on Friday, apparently inadvertently revealing that the kingdom had participated in the Israeli-hosted drill.
> 
> Until the cameraman, Falk Bärwald, posted the photographs on his Instagram account, Jordan’s participation in the two-week-long exercise had officially been kept a secret.
> 
> In one photo, a Jordanian F-16 fighter jet can be seen riding along a runway in the Israeli Air Force’s Ovda base, just north of Eilat, while a French Rafale jet flies above it. In the second, a Jordanian F-16 could be seen taking off from the same base.







It is not a stretch to say that Israelis are more popular than Palestinians nowadays among Arabs.

(full article online)









						The unthinkable happens every day as Israel moves closer to full relations with the Arab world
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_


P F Tinmore said:


> I was expecting your Israelcentric response.
> 
> From people like the Rothschilds to little blue boxes and help from the British. Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their upcoming war.
> 
> Israel relieved the Palestinians of their money and jewelry then robbed the banks.
> 
> Israel stole a fully functional country with cities, ports, roads, farms, furnished houses, etc..
> 
> Israel gets massive financial and military aid. Gets sweetheart corporate deals. Gets tax deductible "charity" donations for illegal settlements.
> 
> With what what Israel has stolen and mooched Haiti wound be a prosperous country.


*(COMMENT)*
.
But, this is exactly what I would expect as a response from the proponents of hostile or prejudiced contributors against the Israel people.

The Arab Palestinians want to blame every failure the people in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip make that have had adverse consequences.  This is nothing more that than the Arab Palestinians being set in such a condition that they cannot admit politically (in the collective sense) they made serious errors in judgment.

Once you realize that the Government of Ramallah (Mahmoud Abbas) has been panhandling to get American money flowing again to the Palestinians, you see just how unstable the Palestinians are in performing the normal functions of government.

All US funding to the Arab Palestinians has not been cut off.

◈    The US provides indirect funding for things like building roads, critical infrastructure, and medical needs, etc.​◈    The US makes direct payments to the creditors of the PA.​​And even at that, there is still corruption through the Arab Palestinian practice of "mahsubiya."  

The generalized idea behind the reduction of general aid to the Palestinians is that in the past the US was indirectly financing the criminal activity prosecuted under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.  

Remember, that the Arab Palestinian is somehow empowered to initiate (what would be otherwise considered criminal acts in any other venue) with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities.  The Arab Palestinians justify these actions, by their nature or context, as a means to intimidate the Israeli population and to compel the Jewish people to do some act that furthers the criminal objective.  None of the top five countries on the Human Development scale would tolerate any intrusive act, parallel to that performed by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, committed against their citizens and sovereignty.  These nations,
​


​would spare no expense to hunt the perpetrators down and end them.  They would not, as does Israel, even try to use international law as a means of justification.  They would act accordingly to the needs of their country.

Israel has played the political and diplomatic game much better than have their opponents.  US Aid (all types) to Israel is made in accordance with the needs of America.  

Political and diplomatic failures over the past half-century (or farther back) to NOT entitle the Arab Palestinians to conduct any hostile operations against Israel.  Israel did not occupy a territory that was sovereign to an Arab Palestinian government.  The Arab Palestinians are not performing acts of self-defense.  This is especially true when you take into consideration that the Arab Palestinians are using events a half-century or longer ago as justification.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> But, this is exactly what I would expect as a response from the proponents of hostile or prejudiced contributors against the Israel people.
> 
> The Arab Palestinians want to blame every failure the people in the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip make that have had adverse consequences.  This is nothing more that than the Arab Palestinians being set in such a condition that they cannot admit politically (in the collective sense) they made serious errors in judgment.
> 
> Once you realize that the Government of Ramallah (Mahmoud Abbas) has been panhandling to get American money flowing again to the Palestinians, you see just how unstable the Palestinians are in performing the normal functions of government.
> 
> All US funding to the Arab Palestinians has not been cut off.
> 
> ◈    The US provides indirect funding for things like building roads, critical infrastructure, and medical needs, etc.​◈    The US makes direct payments to the creditors of the PA.​​And even at that, there is still corruption through the Arab Palestinian practice of "mahsubiya."
> 
> The generalized idea behind the reduction of general aid to the Palestinians is that in the past the US was indirectly financing the criminal activity prosecuted under Article 68 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> Remember, that the Arab Palestinian is somehow empowered to initiate (what would be otherwise considered criminal acts in any other venue) with the intention of → or calculated to → cause death or serious bodily injury to the civilian population, or to any other person not taking an active part in the hostilities.  The Arab Palestinians justify these actions, by their nature or context, as a means to intimidate the Israeli population and to compel the Jewish people to do some act that furthers the criminal objective.  None of the top five countries on the Human Development scale would tolerate any intrusive act, parallel to that performed by the Hostile Arab Palestinian, committed against their citizens and sovereignty.  These nations,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 558098​would spare no expense to hunt the perpetrators down and end them.  They would not, as does Israel, even try to use international law as a means of justification.  They would act accordingly to the needs of their country.
> 
> Israel has played the political and diplomatic game much better than have their opponents.  US Aid (all types) to Israel is made in accordance with the needs of America.
> 
> Political and diplomatic failures over the past half-century (or farther back) to NOT entitle the Arab Palestinians to conduct any hostile operations against Israel.  Israel did not occupy a territory that was sovereign to an Arab Palestinian government.  The Arab Palestinians are not performing acts of self-defense.  This is especially true when you take into consideration that the Arab Palestinians are using events a half-century or longer ago as justification.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Nice rant, now what part of my post is not true?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice rant, now what part of my post is not true?


All the parts that were not true.


----------



## Hollie

Though often glossed over, it is important to understand that Israel is confronted by a totalitarian politico-religious ideology that has remained largeky static since the 7th century. These are adherents to gee-had who willingly use children as war materiel. the Pally-Arab conflict with the Jewish State remains deeply ideological. Hamas’s Al-Aqsa TV broadcasts routinely reaffirm the Hamas ideology that according to Islam, it is Moslem destiny to exterminate the Jews.














						Why Hamas Fights Israel
					

Hamas supporters take part in a rally celebrating the 30th anniversary of the group’s founding, in Gaza City on Dec. …




					www.algemeiner.com
				









_JNS.org_ – Israelis conducted a bold experiment in 2005. Prevailing wisdom held that the Palestinian-Israeli conflict was due to Israel’s “occupation” of two “Palestinian territories.” If that was true, shouldn’t giving Palestinians one of those territories, Gaza, mitigate the conflict?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> I was expecting your Israelcentric response.
> 
> From people like the Rothschilds to little blue boxes and help from the British. Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their upcoming war.
> 
> Israel relieved the Palestinians of their money and jewelry then robbed the banks.
> 
> Israel stole a fully functional country with cities, ports, roads, farms, furnished houses, etc..
> 
> Israel gets massive financial and military aid. Gets sweetheart corporate deals. Gets tax deductible "charity" donations for illegal settlements.
> 
> With what what Israel has stolen and mooched Haiti wound be a prosperous country.


It is odd to me, and many other people, that wiith all the money Gaza and the PA have received from the USA, EU, Qatar and others, that to this day they have not built an Electricity Power Company as countries or territories actually do.

Jordan has one:



			https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.the_jordanian_electric_power_company_limited.9604b7ca3a2aa2d6dc677ed0ec3dfbbe.html
		


Why, with all the money that has been pouring into Gaza, and the talent that exists in Gaza, is that area still relying on Israel for its power?

Who provides electricity to Gaza? :

The Gaza Strip is reliant upon *Israel* for most of its supply of electricity, although there is one internal plant. The current aggression has led to residents receiving only three to four hours of electricity per day, with periods of as long as 20 hours with no supply at all.May 18, 2021

-----------------
Why Gaza has issues with power?

For the past decade, the Gaza Strip has suffered from a chronic electricity deficit, which undermined already fragile living conditions. The situation has further deteriorated since April 2017 in the context of disputes between the de facto authorities in Gaza and the West Bank-based Palestinian Authority. The ongoing power shortage has severely affected the availability of essential services, particularly health, water and sanitation services, and undermined Gaza’s fragile economy, particularly the manufacturing and agriculture sectors.

The data presented in the following charts is provided to OCHA on a daily basis by the Gaza Electricity Distribution Company (GEDCO), the official body in charge of electricity supply in the Gaza Strip. The variation in electricity demand per day is estimated based on the temperatures recorded on that day.





__





						United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs - occupied Palestinian territory | Electricity in the Gaza Strip
					

For the past decade, the Gaza Strip has suffered from a chronic electricity deficit, which undermined already fragile living conditions. The situation has further deteriorated since April 2017 in the context of disputes between the de facto authorities in Gaza and the West Bank-based Palestinian...




					www.ochaopt.org
				



-------
Why is the Palestinian Authority still dependent on Israel for electricity with all the money it has received from all sources, which not only would have taken care of Haiti, but many other needy countries in Africa and elsewhere ? :

The Israel Electric Corporation has given the Palestinian Authority control over three West Bank power substations – in Tarqumiyah, near Hebron, Qalandiyah, between Jerusalem and Ramallah, and Nablus. They join a fourth in Jenin, which was transferred to Palestinian control in 2017 following lengthy negotiations.









						Israel gives Palestinian Authority control over three West Bank power stations
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				





American Samoa, Puerto Rico, Hawaii, etc have to have their own Electric Power Companies to provide electricity, etc to their people.  Why does Gaza and the PA continue to be behind all of that ?

Where has most of the money gone, which had been donated to Gaza and the PA?

Do you have an answer to that , Tinmore?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> I was expecting your Israelcentric response.
> 
> From people like the Rothschilds to little blue boxes and help from the British. Golda Meir going to the US to mooch money for their upcoming war.


*(COMMENT)*

There is quite a bit of difference between making sure that the United States has a strategic partner in the region that has an operational capacity with a “qualitative military edge” (QME).  Between the time that David Ben-Gurion, Head of the Jewish Agency, became Israel’s first Prime Minister (PM), and today (1946 - 2018 ≈ 71 years 8 almost three-quarters of a century), the obligated US aid to Israel was ≈ $236B (adjusted for inflation)...





The US cultivates the Israelis as an independent intelligence and security foothold in a land of loosely knit countries that hold/control 55% -to- 65% of the world's oil reserves.  The United States has some very important commercial, economic, political/diplomatic, and military interests.  The US has not broken the dependence on oil.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Israel relieved the Palestinians of their money and jewelry then robbed the banks.


*(COMMENT)*

There was no "robbery" involved.  This is misinformation intended to deceive the reader. Israel carried out the IAW *1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*...
​

			
				By [URL='https://www.nytimes.com/by/james-bennet']James Bennet[/URL] said:
			
		

> Feb. 26, 2004
> Israeli forces raided Arab banks on Wednesday in Ramallah, on the West Bank, seizing millions of dollars representing hundreds of institutional and personal accounts that Israel said were financing Palestinian terrorism.



​



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel stole a fully functional country with cities, ports, roads, farms, furnished houses, etc..


*(COMMENT)*

This is more misinformation.


			
				The National Council for the Jewish State said:
			
		

> ...APPLIED TO UNITED NATIONS PALESTINE COMMISSION FOR RECOGNITION AS PROVISIONAL COUNCIL GOVERNMENT UNDER PART ONE B FOUR OF RESOLUTION OF GENERAL ASSEMBLY ON NOVEMBER 29TH 1947...





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel gets massive financial and military aid. Gets sweetheart corporate deals. Gets tax deductible "charity" donations for illegal settlements.


*(COMMENT)*

This assertion that the Settlements are illegal has yet to be reloved and is not likely to be resolved anytime soon.


P F Tinmore said:


> With what what Israel has stolen and mooched Haiti wound be a prosperous country.


*.(COMMENT)*

_ad Hominem_



P F Tinmore said:


> Nice rant, now what part of my post is not true?


*.(COMMENT)*

.As indicated above.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is quite a bit of difference between making sure that the United States has a strategic partner in the region that has an operational capacity with a “qualitative military edge” (QME).  Between the time that David Ben-Gurion, Head of the Jewish Agency, became Israel’s first Prime Minister (PM), and today (1946 - 2018 ≈ 71 years 8 almost three-quarters of a century), the obligated US aid to Israel was ≈ $236B (adjusted for inflation)...
> 
> 
> View attachment 558144
> 
> The US cultivates the Israelis as an independent intelligence and security foothold in a land of loosely knit countries that hold/control 55% -to- 65% of the world's oil reserves.  The United States has some very important commercial, economic, political/diplomatic, and military interests.  The US has not broken the dependence on oil.
> ​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was no "robbery" involved.  This is misinformation intended to deceive the reader. Israel carried out the IAW *1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is more misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This assertion that the Settlements are illegal has yet to be reloved and is not likely to be resolved anytime soon.
> 
> *.(COMMENT)*
> 
> _ad Hominem_
> 
> 
> *.(COMMENT)*
> 
> .As indicated above.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


And the odd thing is that  Jewish Settlements is illegal, but expelling Jews from their homes from 1920 to 1948 is not, to this day.

Which is what calling the settlements illegal is supposed to eventually lead to, again.  More expulsions of Jews from their homes, from their own homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It is odd to me, and many other people, that wiith all the money Gaza and the PA have received from the USA, EU, Qatar and others, that to this day they have not built an Electricity Power Company as countries or territories actually do.
> 
> Jordan has one:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.the_jordanian_electric_power_company_limited.9604b7ca3a2aa2d6dc677ed0ec3dfbbe.html
> 
> 
> 
> Why, with all the money that has been pouring into Gaza, and the talent that exists in Gaza, is that area still relying on Israel for its power?
> 
> Who provides electricity to Gaza? :
> 
> The Gaza Strip is reliant upon *Israel* for most of its supply of electricity, although there is one internal plant. The current aggression has led to residents receiving only three to four hours of electricity per day, with periods of as long as 20 hours with no supply at all.May 18, 2021
> 
> -----------------
> Why Gaza has issues with power?
> 
> For the past decade, the Gaza Strip has suffered from a chronic electricity deficit, which undermined already fragile living conditions. The situation has further deteriorated since April 2017 in the context of disputes between the de facto authorities in Gaza and the West Bank-based Palestinian Authority. The ongoing power shortage has severely affected the availability of essential services, particularly health, water and sanitation services, and undermined Gaza’s fragile economy, particularly the manufacturing and agriculture sectors.
> 
> The data presented in the following charts is provided to OCHA on a daily basis by the Gaza Electricity Distribution Company (GEDCO), the official body in charge of electricity supply in the Gaza Strip. The variation in electricity demand per day is estimated based on the temperatures recorded on that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs - occupied Palestinian territory | Electricity in the Gaza Strip
> 
> 
> For the past decade, the Gaza Strip has suffered from a chronic electricity deficit, which undermined already fragile living conditions. The situation has further deteriorated since April 2017 in the context of disputes between the de facto authorities in Gaza and the West Bank-based Palestinian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ochaopt.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> Why is the Palestinian Authority still dependent on Israel for electricity with all the money it has received from all sources, which not only would have taken care of Haiti, but many other needy countries in Africa and elsewhere ? :
> 
> The Israel Electric Corporation has given the Palestinian Authority control over three West Bank power substations – in Tarqumiyah, near Hebron, Qalandiyah, between Jerusalem and Ramallah, and Nablus. They join a fourth in Jenin, which was transferred to Palestinian control in 2017 following lengthy negotiations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel gives Palestinian Authority control over three West Bank power stations
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Samoa, Puerto Rico, Hawaii, etc have to have their own Electric Power Companies to provide electricity, etc to their people.  Why does Gaza and the PA continue to be behind all of that ?
> 
> Where has most of the money gone, which had been donated to Gaza and the PA?
> 
> Do you have an answer to that , Tinmore?


Sure, Israel controls all of the development in the territories.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is quite a bit of difference between making sure that the United States has a strategic partner in the region that has an operational capacity with a “qualitative military edge” (QME).  Between the time that David Ben-Gurion, Head of the Jewish Agency, became Israel’s first Prime Minister (PM), and today (1946 - 2018 ≈ 71 years 8 almost three-quarters of a century), the obligated US aid to Israel was ≈ $236B (adjusted for inflation)...
> 
> View attachment 558144
> The US cultivates the Israelis as an independent intelligence and security foothold in a land of loosely knit countries that hold/control 55% -to- 65% of the world's oil reserves.  The United States has some very important commercial, economic, political/diplomatic, and military interests.  The US has not broken the dependence on oil.​
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There was no "robbery" involved.  This is misinformation intended to deceive the reader. Israel carried out the IAW *1999 International Convention for the Suppression of the Financing of Terrorism*...
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is more misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This assertion that the Settlements are illegal has yet to be reloved and is not likely to be resolved anytime soon.
> 
> *.(COMMENT)*
> 
> _ad Hominem_
> 
> 
> *.(COMMENT)*
> 
> .As indicated above.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


You did not address any of the points in my post.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, Israel controls all of the development in the territories.


Let us understand this.

Hamas has control over building Mansions, Mercedes Benz cars, Olympic pools and resorts, but it does not have the power to build its own independent Electric Power Company.

And let us not mention all of the tunnels they built going into Israel and Egypt.

Where has all of that money gone?  For whom?


Now, the PA is about the same thing.  Mansions, expensive cars, a race track, at least one Museum, etc, etc, but it has no money to build its own Electric Power company.

Hamas and Abbas develop plenty without anyone needing to ok it.  But is it for all the people, or is it for themselves and for those who are for their ideas?


Instead of tunnels, all of that money could have gone to building a Power infrastructure.  And one which did not need desperate children and adults to build those tunnels for them.  How many have died from the tunnels collapsing on them?

Gaza is a "State" all on its own.  All it has to do is declare Independence from the PA, and declare Gaza a new Independent State, with its own government, etc required.....as all other States have done.  Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, did it.  So can Gaza.

Choose peace, declare Independence, and a trade with Egypt and all other countries to make Gaza better will follow.

That is all it takes.

The same with Areas A and B in Judea and Samaria.  
Declare those two areas one State, Independent of Gaza.  Start developing and trading as all other Arab States have been doing.


That is what putting down one's arms does.  Peace bring progress and a good life to one's population.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> You did not address any of the points in my post.


Did the Allies allow Germany to keep the money it had hidden or all over the world, or did they take a hold of that money wherever they could?

You are upset that in 2004 Israel had the right to take away money from its enemies intent for creating more terrorism against Israel and Jews?

It is International law that Israel, and any other country is allowed to do so.

Terrorism is against International law.   Hamas and the PA are not "resistance movement", they are terrorists intent in destroying a country become it is the sovereign country of the Jews.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You did not address any of the points in my post.



It’s called a Tinmore’ism. 

_You did not address any of the points in my post.™_


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hollie said:


> It’s called a Tinmore’ism.
> 
> _You did not address any of the points in my post.™_


And of course we have, but accepting facts is not a Tinmore thing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today we are joined by comedian and activist Noam Shuster-Eliassi. Noam joined us back in June to talk about her bout of COVID-19 and her time in Hotel Corona. But COVID-19 is so 2020. This time, Noam joins us to talk about Peace in the Middle East.


Noam hails from quite a unique place - Neve Shalom or Wahat al-Salam (which translates to Oasis of Peace), a cooperative village founded by Arabs and Jews with the stated goal of showing the world that it’s possible. Noam performs in Hebrew, Arabic, and English and we are thrilled to have her on the show today.

(full article online)









						An Arabic-speaking Jewish stand-up comedian talks about the conflict
					

Comedian and activist Noam Shuster-Eliassi talks and about how to bring peace to the Middle East with the help of laughter.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> but it does not have the power to build its own independent Electric Power Company.


Israel will not let them import the parts


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel will not let them import the parts


You poor, helpless dears.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel will not let them import the parts


They have a power strip.  They just cannot get their act together.









						Gaza Power Strip
					

The Palestinian power plant has endured bombings, embargoes and blockades: Can it ever fully power Gaza’s grid?




					spectrum.ieee.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



Sixties Fan said:


> And the odd thing is that  Jewish Settlements is illegal, but expelling Jews from their homes from 1920 to 1948 is not, to this day.
> 
> Which is what calling the settlements illegal is supposed to eventually lead to, again.  More expulsions of Jews from their homes, from their own homeland.


*(COMMENT)*

As I have mentioned many times before, Annes III ARTICLE IV - *Special Provisions concerning Area C*. 

As recently as of last May, the Ramallah Government has verified that the Oslo Accords are still in play.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Incitement and the Dilemma
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore,  _et al,_
> 
> Your comment does not convey any specific information like who the opponents are and who are the foreigners.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, this is a trick used by the Hostile Arab Palestinians.  They make a demand based on something done over a century ago.
> 
> The "Israelis" (that means after 1948) did not (intentionally) attack any unarmed Palestinian civilians.
> 
> You have to tell me who you claim are the "foreign unaffiliated terrorist groups" and what time frame you are referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Zionist gangs (not the army of any state) began attacking and expelling Palestinian civilians in December 1947. About 300,000 Palestinians were  expelled before the start of the 1948 war. About 400,000 ore so were expelled during that war. Palestinians continue to be attacked and expelled today.

THE Nakba and the 1948 war were two separate events.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Zionist gangs (not the army of any state) began attacking and expelling Palestinian civilians in December 1947. About 300,000 Palestinians were  expelled before the start of the 1948 war. About 400,000 ore so were expelled during that war. Palestinians continue to be attacked and expelled today.
> 
> THE Nakba and the 1948 war were two separate events.



Don't get confused by the title, it's just the Arabic name
for the war of their humiliation, which started in 1947.

30th November after the UN vote, at 7:47 AM
Arab gangs and the Arab Legion troops -
started attacking the roads (bus 2094)

What's your opinion worth, if you
don't even get the basic facts?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Don't get confused by the title, it's just the Arabic name
> for the war of their humiliation, which started in 1947.
> 
> 30th November after the UN vote, at 7:47 AM
> Arab gangs and the Arab Legion troops -
> started attacking the roads (bus 2094)
> 
> What's your opinion worth, if you
> don't even get the basic facts?


Opposing colonialism.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Opposing colonialism.



Indeed and won big time, notice you don't disagree
Arabs started the war they've lost against Israel.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> You did not address any of the points in my post.


.*(COMMENT)*

Well, I believe I did.  I even broke down your post by points and responded to each.  You might want to go back and look.  

*IF* you want a more comprehensive response -​*THEN* give me a specific question...​
You did not ask a question.  You made statements _(__as if they were true without explanation__)_ and suggested that the Arab Palestinians did not have the same opportunity to cultivate allies that could have provided more favorable outcomes.  After all, the Arab Palestinians had the entirety of the Arab League behind them.  Israel had no regional allies.  Theoretically, the Arab Palestinians should have had the upper hand.  And even in the aftermath of three less than favorable confrontations, good decisions in the wake and fog of each setback, the Arab Palestinian had much greater potential for development than did Israel.  How much better off would the West Bank, Jerusalem and the Gaza Strip be if the Arab allies of the Arab Palestinians put the inhabitants in the jump seat of self-determination?  They would have (potentially) had a territory several times larger than what they have today with sole political and civil rights in sovereignty.  But it did not turn out that way.  Why? *(RHETORICAL) * Because of poor leadership on the part of the Arab Palestinians. 

*IF* the Arab Palestinians think today's outcome is so unfair to them, ​*THEN* they need to look at themselves - they will see it is a self-inflicted wound.​


The Arab Palestinians shot themselves in the foot more than once.  ​And it was their stubbornness that made them a political cripple.​
That is just one in a long string of poor decisions that Arab Palestinians have made.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_



P F Tinmore said:


> Opposing colonialism.


*(COMMENT)*

You really don't know what colonialism actually means.

"*For true colonialism to exist two conditions are necessary.* The land held as a colony must have no real political independence from the ‘mother country, but also the relationship must be one of forthright exploitation. The entire reason for having colonies is to increase the wealth and welfare of the colonial power, either by extracting resources, material or labour from the colony more cheaply than they could be bought on a free market, or by ensuring a market for one’s own goods at advantageous rates."​*SOURCE*:   The Routledge Dictionary of Politics • 3d edition published Taylor & Francis e-Library, 2004. © 2004 David Robertson pp 89​
There is more to the concept of colonialism than this excerpt.  But I thought this passage might help you.  The Principal Allied Powers did not take control of the Occupied Enemy Territory and place them under civil Administration for exploitation.  It was brought under Mandate control "for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations."  The Allied Powers were politically well-meaning, but Arab Palestinians want the entire silver platter; not just a portion.  Look at all the territories formerly under the Mandate.  Point out to me which one is more developed than Israel.  Point out to me, which one has more political and civil rights than Israel.

Look around and ask the Arab Palestinian, which country in the region would they like to emulate.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> .*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Well, I believe I did.  I even broke down your post by points and responded to each.  You might want to go back and look.
> 
> *IF* you want a more comprehensive response -​*THEN* give me a specific question...​
> You did not ask a question.  You made statements _(__as if they were true without explanation__)_ and suggested that the Arab Palestinians did not have the same opportunity to cultivate allies that could have provided more favorable outcomes.  After all, the Arab Palestinians had the entirety of the Arab League behind them.  Israel had no regional allies.  Theoretically, the Arab Palestinians should have had the upper hand.  And even in the aftermath of three less than favorable confrontations, good decisions in the wake and fog of each setback, the Arab Palestinian had much greater potential for development than did Israel.  How much better off would the West Bank, Jerusalem and the Gaza Strip be if the Arab allies of the Arab Palestinians put the inhabitants in the jump seat of self-determination?  They would have (potentially) had a territory several times larger than what they have today with sole political and civil rights in sovereignty.  But it did not turn out that way.  Why? *(RHETORICAL) * Because of poor leadership on the part of the Arab Palestinians.
> 
> *IF* the Arab Palestinians think today's outcome is so unfair to them, ​*THEN* they need to look at themselves - they will see it is a self-inflicted wound.​
> View attachment 558489The Arab Palestinians shot themselves in the foot more than once.  ​And it was their stubbornness that made them a political cripple.​
> That is just one in a long string of poor decisions that Arab Palestinians have made.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


So, you believe that a civilian population occupied by the worlds superpower can do whatever they want?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You really don't know what colonialism actually means.
> 
> "*For true colonialism to exist two conditions are necessary.* The land held as a colony must have no real political independence from the ‘mother country, but also the relationship must be one of forthright exploitation. The entire reason for having colonies is to increase the wealth and welfare of the colonial power, either by extracting resources, material or labour from the colony more cheaply than they could be bought on a free market, or by ensuring a market for one’s own goods at advantageous rates."​*SOURCE*:   The Routledge Dictionary of Politics • 3d edition published Taylor & Francis e-Library, 2004. © 2004 David Robertson pp 89​
> There is more to the concept of colonialism than this excerpt.  But I thought this passage might help you.  The Principal Allied Powers did not take control of the Occupied Enemy Territory and place them under civil Administration for exploitation.  It was brought under Mandate control "for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations."  The Allied Powers were politically well-meaning, but Arab Palestinians want the entire silver platter; not just a portion.  Look at all the territories formerly under the Mandate.  Point out to me which one is more developed than Israel.  Point out to me, which one has more political and civil rights than Israel.
> 
> Look around and ask the Arab Palestinian, which country in the region would they like to emulate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> Look around and ask the Arab Palestinian, which country in the region would they like to emulate.


Good question. How many Arab countries are not plagued by foreign intervention?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Good question. How many Arab countries are not plagued by foreign intervention?


Can you cut and paste a youtube video that defines foreign intervention?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_






P F Tinmore said:


> Good question. How many Arab countries are not plagued by foreign intervention?


*(COMMENT)*
.

Lebanon​22 November 1943 (from League of Nations mandate under French administration)​​Syria​17 April 1946 (from League of Nations mandate under French administration)​​Jordan​25 May 1946 (from League of Nations mandate under British administration)​​Egypt​28 February 1922 (from UK protectorate status; the military-led revolution that began on 23 July 1952 led to a republic being declared on 18 June 1953 and all British troops withdrawn on 18 June 1956);​​I don't think that you can look in any direction from the roof of the Plaza Hotel in Ramallah and see a country that was not under the authority of a foreign power and released in the 20th Century.

Can you?  Next time you're in Ramallah, test this.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Hollie

Hollie said:


> Can you cut and paste a youtube video that defines foreign intervention?



P F Tinmore replied:

🤣




Is the western nation’s contribution to the UNRWA welfare fraud “foreign intervention?

If so, refuse the welfare money, Show some integrity or is that too much to expect?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

While that information is not inaccurate, it does not tell the whole story. As explained in an article last year by Sue Surkes, the problem – like the potential ways to address it – is considerably more complex than Bateman’s reporting suggests.

“Jordan is one of the most water-starved countries in the world. It draws nearly 60 percent of its water from underground aquifers, extracting at twice the rate that the groundwater can be renewed. The rest comes from rivers and streams.

In the capital, Amman, water is supplied to rooftop tanks once a week; other areas of the country are supplied even less frequently.

According to one estimate, Jordan’s water is enough to sustain two million people, in a country that has close to ten million — a figure swelled over the past decade by 1.5 million refugees, most of them fleeing civil war in neighboring Syria.”

The week before Bateman’s reports appeared Israel signed a deal to double the amount of fresh water it supplies to Jordan.

“The two countries agreed then that Israel would sell 50 million cubic meters of water a year to Jordan, doubling what it already supplies. […]

“This is what good neighbors do, in line with Israel’s policy of connections with other countries,” Foreign Minister Yair Lapid said.

Jordan’s cooperation with Israel on water predates their 1994 peace treaty. Israel is also a hot, dry country, but desalination technology has opened opportunities for selling freshwater.

The additional water Israel will provide will come from the Sea of Galilee, said Shaked Eliahu, a spokeswoman for [Energy minister] Elharrar.”

The BBC has yet to inform its audiences of that new agreement between Israel and Jordan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notably, Bateman’s in vogue cross-platform reports a week later about a photoshoot near the Dead Sea by an American photographer (who flew in specially for the event) that was intended “to highlight environmental change” and “draw attention to its dramatically receding shoreline” failed to make any mention of the relevant subject of the chronic water shortage afflicting Jordan as a contributing factor to the reduction in the amount of fresh water reaching the Dead Sea from the Sea of Galilee. 

(full article online)









						BBC’s Dead Sea reports fail to tell the whole story
					

On October 18th the BBC Jerusalem bureau’s Tom Bateman produced audio (from 45:23 here) and filmed reports about a photoshoot by American photographer Spencer




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

I am excerpting from "The Silent Zionist Prayers - Containment Instead of Confrontation" by Ahmed Samir Quneita, published on October 31, 2021 in Arabic. Quenita 

is a Master's student in Diplomacy and International Relations and who specializes in Syrian matters. 

I post his writing so that we all are presented with the terminology and the framing of the true conceptualization of the Islamic opposition to Zionism. 

He is bothered by "Zionist plans to Judaize Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa Mosque, through a series of provocative activities against Muslims and Arabs" so as "to impose a new reality that enhances the Zionist presence inside the courtyards of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque at the expense of the original Palestinian right". The goal is "temporal and spatial division of the Al-Aqsa Mosque - similar to what is happening in the Ibrahimi Mosque in the city of Hebron - marking the establishment of the alleged temple on the ruins of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque". 

He is upset with "the official Arab political apostasy and the rush towards normalization with the occupying Zionist entity":
_"What is new this time...is allowing the establishment of 'silent Talmudic prayers' inside the courtyards of Al-Aqsa Mosque, after these rituals were forbidden to the herds of rapists who stormed Al-Aqsa...this prohibition of 'silent prayers' was not related to Zionist judicial rulings or legal regulations, but rather in response to security assessments presented by the occupation police to the official authorities regarding the possibility of confrontations between Al-Mourabitat al-Quds and the Zionist police forces...such rituals provoke the religious feelings of Palestinians, Arabs and Muslims."_







__





						Neoworx-blog-tools.net
					





					ww17.neocounter.neoworx-blog-tools.net


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Further, as the CST’s Dave Rich and others noted, IHRA is a non-legally binding definition, full of caveats making it clear that, in any situation where IHRA is considering being applied, the overall context, such as the legal protections for academic freedom that exist in a country, must be considered.  As Michael Whine, one of IHRA’s co-authors, made clear in a piece at Fathom, the definition “was to be a guide for better understanding antisemitism, not a speech code etched in stone”. To strike the necessary balance, he stressed, they added the important, conditional phrase, “depending on the context”, and stated explicitly that “criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic”.

The Palestinian signatories then, ignoring that IHRA caveat about mere criticism of Israel not being antisemitic, write “the IHRA definition will not protect Jews from antisemitism, but will censure legitimate critique of Israel“. That sentence links to a statement by the antisemitic group ‘Jewish Voices for Peace’ – a movement so extreme that they partner with terror and terror-affiliated groups, and recently celebrated the escape of terrorists serving sentences for the murder of Israeli Jews.

The Palestinian signatories also seem to believe that they understand Judaism more than Jews themselves by claiming, in the letter, that IHRA  “falsely conflates Judaism with Zionism”, ignoring the fact that the overwhelming majority of Jews see Israel as intrinsically linked to their Jewish identity.   The letter also complains that the IHRA definition will only increase discrimination against Palestinian and pro-Palestinian scholars, citing, as a poster-boy for those ‘falsely accused’ of antisemitism, Professor David Miller, writing that “David Miller, was recently “accused of antisemitism over comments about Israel and fired”.  

Miller of course was not fired due to “comments about Israel”, but, rather, because he’s consistently peddled classic antisemitic tropes, evoking the idea that Jews and Jewish groups in the UK are part of a global Zionist conspiracy to push an Islamophobic agenda.  The letter also notes that “Prof Miller…accused the university of bowing to pressure from the Israel lobby”, a fact contradicted by Miller himself, who recently admitted that the original complaint against him was filed by one of his own Jewish students.

The misrepresentations and lies in the letter continue, as it argues that the “IHRA definition has been widely disputed since its inception”.  This ignores the fact that it’s been adopted by over 30 (democratic) countries, including the EU Council, Parliament and Commission, Special Rapporteur for freedom of religion or belief Ahmed Shaheed, UN Secretary General Antonia Guterres and scores of municipalities, law enforcement agencies and universities.

(full article online)









						The Guardian Palsplains antisemitism
					

For the third time in two years, the Guardian published a letter ("If we endorse the IHRA definition of antisemitism we put at risk Australia’s academic free




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

While the BBC’s film supposedly ticks the ‘impartiality box’ by including a much shorter interview with a young man who is going to meet his legal obligation to serve in the IDF, it is obvious that the actual aim of this report was the context-free promotion of an act of publicity-generating political activism that is misrepresented as ‘conscientious objection’ despite the fact that last month in a different interview Perets stated: 

“I decided not to go before the conscientious objectors committee, a medical committee, or the IDF mental health officer,” says Perets, “because it is important for me to stand by my principles and not to create the impression that I am the problem and I should be exempted [from service]. I chose to go to jail and take part in a campaign because I hope it will reach the most people.” [emphasis added]

The editorial decision to feature a person who has deliberately broken the law in her own country in material promoted worldwide would appear to be at odds with the BBC editorial guidelines stating “[w]e must ensure that we do not glamorise, condone or encourage criminal behaviour”. Of course had Ms Perets chosen not to comply with any other Israeli law, she would have been of no interest to BBC journalists who bother less and less to hide the political motivations behind their reporting. 

(full article online)









						BBC News misrepresents political activism as ‘conscientious objection’
					

Israeli law requires all citizens of relevant age to serve in the defence forces unless they have been granted exemption. Anyone failing to fulfil that obligati




					camera-uk.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

( Christians who cannot help themselves.  Every Jew must convert to Christianity )

Goncalo used his association with her, including her Jewish family name, to deceive Israeli authorities, presenting himself as a Jew and gaining entry into the country. He later changed his name again, this time to Ariel Katzenberg.

Goncalo later decided to bring over the rest of his family. His parents and younger brothers made it into the country using deceitful means and settled in a haredi community, where they claimed to be descendants of a rabbinic family from Argentina. The children were enrolled in Torani schools, while at home they continued to live as practicing Christians – proclaiming in internal Christian forums their faith in Jesus

At this stage, Katzenberg began preaching Christianity to the people around him. When details of his missionary activity reached Yad L’Achim, activists were shocked to discover his true identity and to learn that one of his brothers, who presented himself as Yehoyakim, was learning in a Talmud Torah in a large haredi city.


"The extent to which Goncalo succeeded in 'passing' can be seen from the fact that he was accepted as a kosher witness in a Beis Din, where he testified as to the Jewishness of a fellow Christian missionary who had similarly masqueraded as a Jew and was seeking to be accepted among Am Yisrael," Yad L'Achim said.

(full article online)









						Missionary family outed in haredi neighborhood in Jerusalem
					

Investigation by anti-assimilation group exposes missionary family living in Ramat Shlomo neighborhood in Jerusalem.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, an examination of the facts shows that the PA is the primary and almost sole environmental contaminator in Judea and Samaria on multiple levels.

The Prat Stream is polluted from sewage coming from Al-Bireh. The Shiban Stream is polluted by the slaughterhouses of Ramallah. Nahal Alexander is contaminated by PA oil mills in Samaria. The Hebron River is polluted by Hebron’s marble industry.

The Ramallah municipality poured massive mounds of trash into an abandoned quarry in the Binyamin region. More than 10,000 cubic feet of garbage were dumped there for weeks and then set on fire. The fire burned for almost a week, and the smoke reached the outskirts of Jerusalem.

PA residents established a huge car wreck lot in the heart of a nature reserve in Samaria. Hundreds of similar sites are scattered throughout the PA-administered areas of Judea and Samaria, in almost every Arab village.

An illegal Arab quarry, covering thousands of dunams in eastern Gush Etzion, is the largest quarry between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea. The extent of the environmental and scenic damage this quarry causes is indescribable, and this is only one of many more within the Palestinian Authority, without supervision, without control, and without rehabilitation operations.

A nature reserve controlled by the Palestinian Authority in the Judean Desert is crossed by miles of roads and pocked by hundreds of illegal structures.

A tire-burning site near Ramallah pollutes the area for the wire extracted from the tires.

The sewage from Bir Zeit University, from the town, and from nearby villages, flows openly as a stream of raw sewage in Samaria, without any treatment.

Eitan Melet, Field Coordinator for Judea and Samaria for Regavim, an NGO dedicated to the protection of Israel’s national lands and resources, documented these enviromental crimes and accused Shtayyah of “lying to the whole world.”

“The PA has zero control over the environment in Judea and Samaria, polluting and suffocating both Israeli and Arab communities,” he charged.

(full article online)









						Who’s Polluting Judea and Samaria? | United with Israel
					

An examination of the facts shows that the Palestinian Authority is the primary and almost sole environmental contaminator in Judea and Samaria on multiple levels.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sigd Sameach! A very inconvenient holiday for "anti-Zionists"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Whitewashing the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” policy*

Since the PA was created, it has spent billions of dollars paying monthly salaries to imprisoned and released terrorists and allowances to wounded terrorists and the families of dead terrorists. These payments are collectively know as the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” policy.

In 2018, 2019, and 2020, the PA cumulatively spent no less than 1.85 billion shekels ($577,048,429/ €495,453,782) on salaries and allowances to terrorists and their families.

The PA terror reward payments are a direct incentive for Palestinians to participate in terror. The 2018 US Taylor Force Act described the payments as an “incentive to commit acts of terror.” The goal of the Israeli law, also passed in 2018, is to reduce “terror activity and to cancel the financial incentive for terror activity.”

While the PA payments clearly breach numerus UNSC resolutions that deal with the international war on terror and even UNSC 2334, when addressing the payments Wennesland merely noted that “Israelis and Palestinians should urgently resolve the impasse over the prisoner payments,” not condemning it with even one word.

By minimizing the multi-billion dollar PA terror reward policy to mere “impasse over the prisoner payments,” Wennesland failed to convey to the world the true nature of the PA’s terror funding policy.

The PA terror rewards are far from being mere “prisoner payments.” Rather they are financial incentives and rewards for terror against Israel. The recipients of the payments include hundreds of murderers responsible for the deaths of thousands of Israeli civilians. As a direct result of these payments, the US, Australia, Holland, Canada, and others have stopped providing the PA with direct aid. Israel deducts the amount spent by the PA from the taxes it gives to the PA.

But Israel is not responsible for the financial difficulties of the PA. In order to reopen the doors to renewed aid and the taxes deducted by Israel (cumulatively, hundreds of millions of shekels/dollars/euro per year), all the PA has to do is stop squandering its money paying rewards for terror.

Whitewashing and diminishing the true nature of the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” policy and referring to Israel’s refusal to fund it as an “impasse” does not and will not promote peace. It does however demonstrate the bias of the UNSCO against Israel, even on subjects like terror financing, which usually enjoy wide consensus. 

Were UNSCO interested in promoting peace it would have condemned the PA’s rewarding terror, urged the PA to stop the program and use the money for its law-abiding citizens, and not ask Israel to participate in “resolving the impasse.”

*Ignoring the constant PA incitement*​When it came to addressing the call of UNSC 2334 for the parties to refrain from “acts of provocation, incitement and inflammatory rhetoric,” Wennesland merely cited two examples, one from an Israeli Member of Parliament and the other from a senior Hamas official. The impression given, obviously, is that PA officials and other Palestinian leaders and groups are not involved in the constant incitement. Clearly, while relying on sundry reports about Israeli wrong-doing, Wennesland chose to positively ignore the materials regularly exposed by Palestinian Media Watch that document the PA’s incitement.

(full article online)









						Whitewashing PA terror promotion in the UN Security Council | PMW Analysis
					

In 2018, 2019, and 2020, the PA cumulatively spent no less than 1.85 billion shekels on salaries and allowances to terrorists and their families




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: The Palestinian Paradox
⁜→ Sixties Fan, _et al,_



Sixties Fan said:


> While that information is not inaccurate, it does not tell the whole story. As explained in an article last year by Sue Surkes, the problem – like the potential ways to address it – is considerably more complex than Bateman’s reporting suggests.
> 
> “Jordan is one of the most water-starved countries in the world. It draws nearly 60 percent of its water from underground aquifers, extracting at twice the rate that the groundwater can be renewed. The rest comes from rivers and streams.
> 
> In the capital, Amman, water is supplied to rooftop tanks once a week; other areas of the country are supplied even less frequently.
> 
> According to one estimate, Jordan’s water is enough to sustain two million people, in a country that has close to ten million — a figure swelled over the past decade by 1.5 million refugees, most of them fleeing civil war in neighboring Syria.”
> 
> The week before Bateman’s reports appeared Israel signed a deal to double the amount of fresh water it supplies to Jordan.
> 
> “The two countries agreed then that Israel would sell 50 million cubic meters of water a year to Jordan, doubling what it already supplies. […]
> 
> “This is what good neighbors do, in line with Israel’s policy of connections with other countries,” Foreign Minister Yair Lapid said.
> 
> Jordan’s cooperation with Israel on water predates their 1994 peace treaty. Israel is also a hot, dry country, but desalination technology has opened opportunities for selling freshwater.
> 
> The additional water Israel will provide will come from the Sea of Galilee, said Shaked Eliahu, a spokeswoman for [Energy minister] Elharrar.”
> 
> The BBC has yet to inform its audiences of that new agreement between Israel and Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notably, Bateman’s in vogue cross-platform reports a week later about a photoshoot near the Dead Sea by an American photographer (who flew in specially for the event) that was intended “to highlight environmental change” and “draw attention to its dramatically receding shoreline” failed to make any mention of the relevant subject of the chronic water shortage afflicting Jordan as a contributing factor to the reduction in the amount of fresh water reaching the Dead Sea from the Sea of Galilee.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC’s Dead Sea reports fail to tell the whole story
> 
> 
> On October 18th the BBC Jerusalem bureau’s Tom Bateman produced audio (from 45:23 here) and filmed reports about a photoshoot by American photographer Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera-uk.org


*(COMMENT)*
.
OK, I understand the basic concern:  The receding level of "Salt" water.  Normally, in the Middle East, the problem is: "Desalinization."  The nature of the exploitation is the question:  What would happen if the Israelis were to start to desalinate massive amounts of saltwater and begin to irrigate the Negev?  What paradigm changes if the desert blooms?

*(QUESTION)*

Since the water flow runs from North to South, what happens if the banks have water lines from the Gulf of Aqaba (saltwater) carrying the saltwater via pumps (powered by water turbines) from South to North, emptying into the Dead Sea?

I'm having trouble understanding the problem.
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> These payments are collectively know as the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” policy.


Israel's bullshit propaganda term.

Palestine has a social welfare system not unlike many other countries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's bullshit propaganda term.
> 
> Palestine has a social welfare system not unlike many other countries.


A social welfare system designed only for those who kill Jews.

Oh, yeah, all other countries, including Arab and Muslim ones ......have that system.

Am Israel Chai


----------



## Sixties Fan

The number of Christians under Palestinian rule has dwindled dramatically over the years, as a result of persecution by Muslims and the idea that they can do better economically elsewhere.

But the Palestinian Authority, especially cash strapped this year, wants Christians to come to visit - especially around Christmastime in Bethlehem. 

Now consider this. The PA needs tourist cash badly. It controls some Jewish shrines, in Nablus, Jericho and elsewhere. Why aren't they trying to attract Jewish tourists?

The reason is obvious: they cannot guarantee the safety of Jewish tourists. 

If they could, Jews from Israel and abroad would visit often, buying up souvenirs and even staying in hotels.

When Jews come to visit ancient Jewish sites under PA rule, they have to go in armored buses and be protected by the army, only an very specific dates and times of day. 

If the Palestinians would embrace peace, their economy could do much better. 

They know this - and they choose not to embrace peace anyway.









						Palestinians might have driven out their Christians - but they want Christian tourists. (Not Jews, though.)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's bullshit propaganda term.
> 
> Palestine has a social welfare system not unlike many other countries.




In which country the social welfare
is based on the amount of people murdered,
and reserved to only members of one political party?

Does the US incentivize its criminals with a lifelong pension?


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is definitely justification for hiring a native Arabic-speaking journalist to add to the coverage of the region. However, newspapers should at least pretend to choose journalists who are objective.

Abdulrahim is not one of them.  Not one of her tweets that mention Israel is positive about the country.

She regards Gaza as "little more than an open-air prison:"
-----------

The guidelines that she extols for journalists to follow are explicitly anti-Israel. They include:




> All reporting should take into consideration that Israel occupies Palestinian territory, and that Palestinians — whether they live in the West Bank, Gaza or inside Israel — are subject to an unjust and unequal system...
> 
> Avoid “both sides” framing. Recognize the power imbalance between Israel and the Palestinian people.
> 
> Do not call Gaza “Hamas-controlled.” It is sufficient to say “Gaza,” or “Gaza’s Health Ministry,” for example.
> 
> Replace “eviction” and “real-estate dispute” with “forced removal.” The terms “eviction” and “real-estate dispute” suggest a disagreement between a landlord and tenant,  obscuring the Israeli government’s efforts to forcibly displace Jerusalem’s Palestinian population.
> 
> Be cognizant of how you’re identifying Palestinians. Do not use the identifiers “Arab-Israeli” or “Israeli-Arab,” unless requested by the individuals described. Instead use “Palestinian citizen of Israel” if that applies, or “Palestinian.”



This reporter is embracing guidelines that explicitly instruct journalists to be biased against Israel in every story, using inaccurate language. They are to push a narrative, not to seek out objective facts. They telling Arab reporters to exclude any Israeli or Jewish perspectives. And they tell them not to even mention Hamas or Palestinian terror - ever.

Judging from Abdulrahim's tweets, she internalized these guidelines before they were written. And this is the kind of slanted, one-sided reporting we can expect from her in Israel. 

(full article online)









						The @NYTimes chooses an Israel hater to report from Israel (UPDATES)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> There is definitely justification for hiring a native Arabic-speaking journalist to add to the coverage of the region. However, newspapers should at least pretend to choose journalists who are objective.
> 
> Abdulrahim is not one of them.  Not one of her tweets that mention Israel is positive about the country.
> 
> She regards Gaza as "little more than an open-air prison:"
> -----------
> 
> The guidelines that she extols for journalists to follow are explicitly anti-Israel. They include:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reporter is embracing guidelines that explicitly instruct journalists to be biased against Israel in every story, using inaccurate language. They are to push a narrative, not to seek out objective facts. They telling Arab reporters to exclude any Israeli or Jewish perspectives. And they tell them not to even mention Hamas or Palestinian terror - ever.
> 
> Judging from Abdulrahim's tweets, she internalized these guidelines before they were written. And this is the kind of slanted, one-sided reporting we can expect from her in Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The @NYTimes chooses an Israel hater to report from Israel (UPDATES)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is definitely justification for hiring a native Arabic-speaking journalist to add to the coverage of the region. However, newspapers should at least pretend to choose journalists who are objective.
> 
> Abdulrahim is not one of them.  Not one of her tweets that mention Israel is positive about the country.
> 
> She regards Gaza as "little more than an open-air prison:"


-----------

The guidelines that she extols for journalists to follow are explicitly anti-Israel. They include:




> All reporting should take into consideration that Israel occupies Palestinian territory, and that Palestinians — whether they live in the West Bank, Gaza or inside Israel — are subject to an unjust and unequal system...
> 
> Avoid “both sides” framing. Recognize the power imbalance between Israel and the Palestinian people.
> 
> Do not call Gaza “Hamas-controlled.” It is sufficient to say “Gaza,” or “Gaza’s Health Ministry,” for example.
> 
> Replace “eviction” and “real-estate dispute” with “forced removal.” The terms “eviction” and “real-estate dispute” suggest a disagreement between a landlord and tenant,  obscuring the Israeli government’s efforts to forcibly displace Jerusalem’s Palestinian population.
> 
> Be cognizant of how you’re identifying Palestinians. Do not use the identifiers “Arab-Israeli” or “Israeli-Arab,” unless requested by the individuals described. Instead use “Palestinian citizen of Israel” if that applies, or “Palestinian.”


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> There is definitely justification for hiring a native Arabic-speaking journalist to add to the coverage of the region. However, newspapers should at least pretend to choose journalists who are objective.
> 
> Abdulrahim is not one of them.  Not one of her tweets that mention Israel is positive about the country.
> 
> She regards Gaza as "little more than an open-air prison:"
> -----------
> 
> The guidelines that she extols for journalists to follow are explicitly anti-Israel. They include:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reporter is embracing guidelines that explicitly instruct journalists to be biased against Israel in every story, using inaccurate language. They are to push a narrative, not to seek out objective facts. They telling Arab reporters to exclude any Israeli or Jewish perspectives. And they tell them not to even mention Hamas or Palestinian terror - ever.
> 
> Judging from Abdulrahim's tweets, she internalized these guidelines before they were written. And this is the kind of slanted, one-sided reporting we can expect from her in Israel.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The @NYTimes chooses an Israel hater to report from Israel (UPDATES)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



Something of a stereotype of the implacable, angry Pally. She demands an entitlement to what is not hers. She demands that Israel cease to exist -- not unlike the demand from those like her that every Jew on Earth be exterminated, as well.

It seems that the Pally narrative revolves around expression of hate and self pity. They're unable to learn from successful societies that have overcome real oppression.


----------



## Sixties Fan

These completely contradict the anti-Israel narrative of the haters.

In the second quarter of 2021, Israel employed 146,000 Palestinian workers, 19,000 in settlements. That's over 14% of the Palestinian workforce. These workers receive double the pay they get on average under Palestinian rule. That means that some 24% of the Palestinian tax base comes from workers who work in Israel.  (h/t Irene for correcting my math.)

In short, working for Israelis is the best thing the Palestinian economy has going for itself, especially after the significant drop in aid from the world. 

Palestinians know this. Last month, tens of thousands of Gazans applied for the several thousand permits Israel was releasing. 

Egypt doesn't employ Palestinians. Jordan doesn't employ Palestinians who live in the West Bank. There is nothing stopping those countries' borders from being opened to allow Palestinians to have jobs and dignity - but the only country that actually provides that is Israel. 

Yet the only thing one ever hears about Palestinian jobs in Israel is that it isn't enough. Which is very funny, since BDS demands that Palestinians don't accept Israeli jobs altogether (and the Palestinian Authority tried to stop them as well once, without making any dent in the numbers of Palestinians working in Israel.)

Another thing that gets very little coverage: when the Bennett government allowed Palestinians to use 4G networking, which will roll out over the next few months, it gives many Palestinian tech workers the opportunity to work remotely around the world.


(full article online)









						Israel keeps helping Palestinian workers, the haters don't know what to do
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.thejc.com/birmingham-uni-wrong-to-say-christians-at-risk-in-israel-1.522335


----------



## L. A.

Sixties Fan said:


> This thread will deal with news not only happening in Israel but around the world.
> 
> I will post the links to the news and it is up to those who wish to read and discuss them, to do so.
> 
> Attacks only, will be ignored. Multiple attackers will be put on ignore.
> 
> Discuss what the article says, and provide evidence to your arguments.
> 
> Keep the conversation on a civil level.
> 
> Thank you.


So is the act of disagreeing with you going to be judged an attack?


----------



## L. A.

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The un approved Israel's creation


Hey Iam not a fan of the jew. But they certainly needed a home to call their own. Now lets get the palistinians a home and get out of the quagmire that is the middle east.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's bullshit propaganda term.
> 
> Palestine has a social welfare system not unlike many other countries.


The Pally’s _*are*_ a social welfare system. A bottomless pit of helplessness and greed.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This means that within parts of Jerusalem outside the Green Line, there are plenty of tax-exempt organizations that serve Arabs. It is proof that the policy is not "apartheid" but a reasonable distinction between citizens and non-citizens that every nation on the planet has.

The Beit Safafa Primary School B is outside the Green Line. It exclusively serves Arabs in Jerusalem whom HRW call "Palestinians." It is accredited by Israel's Ministry of Education. It has the full support of the State of Israel.  It proves that there is no discrimination against Arabs.

HRW adds irrelevant facts like Israel is responsible to ensure that Arabs in Area C get an education under "occupation." But that has nothing to do with tax law. Israel is not closing or threatening the school. 

HRW also claims that there are indeed some Jerusalem residents (not citizens) who moved to Bir Nabala and send their children to this school, but they did not want to say this publicly because then the families might be subject to losing their Israel residency status for leaving Jerusalem. Even if this is true, the court can only rule based on evidence, and for HRW to demand that the Israeli High Court ignore the facts brought before it is fairly ridiculous.

HRW terms this legal ruling to be "apartheid:"




> The court decision is a binding precedent and a departure from previous practices. It places a financial burden on Israeli-registered groups that serve Palestinians living under Israeli occupation and is the latest example of Israel's highest court rubber-stamping discriminatory practices that contribute to the crimes against humanity of apartheid and persecution,  under an overall policy to maintain the domination by Jewish Israelis over Palestinians, even in matters of education.


As with every single other charge by HRW, this is false and slanderous. Israeli law has been completely consistent that Arab citizens of Israel and Jewish citizens of Israel are treated equally, no matter which side of the Green Line they live in. It is not apartheid - it is saying that citizens and residents have rights that non-citizens do not. That is not apartheid by any definition. 

Finally, HRW betrays its own hypocrisy. 

Israel has the right to define its criteria for non-profit tax status, as does every other country. The US has its own more expansive definition that says that educational and cultural institutions can be tax exempt for activities worldwide. But Human Rights Watch has demanded that the US restrict its own definitions of tax exemption to exclude non-profits that pay for services for Jews who live in Judea and Samaria! 

While HRW claims that legal distinctions between citizens and non-citizens in tax laws are apartheid, it also demands a policy of excluding Jews - and only Jews - from the US definition of non-profit. 

There is no apartheid in Israel. But there sure is antisemitism in Human Rights Watch.  

One final note: The original article was, as noted, published in The New Arab, a virulently anti-Israel publication that HRW has no problem promoting. Here is its illustration for the article:




The caption says that the Israeli High Court is in "occupied Jerusalem."

It is two kilometers west from the Green Line.  If it is in occupied territory, then all of Israel is "occupied."

Meaning that HRW promotes the position that Israel altogether is illegitimate. 

(full article online)









						Human Rights Watch @HRW again absurdly calls distinguishing between Israelis and non-citizens "apartheid"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It is two kilometers west from the Green Line. If it is in occupied territory, then all of Israel is "occupied."


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>



Any day now for your islamist caliphate, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine has a social welfare system not unlike many other countries.



The mafia also has a social welfare system. Although, their social welfare crime syndicate is not funded by a UN sponsored welfare program. As most of us are aware, neither the mafia nor Pally'land are countries.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The idea of taking Jewish non-governmental organizations (NGOs) or American Jews to the International Criminal Court for funding homes in Judea and Samaria is little more than Palestinian Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh’s pipe dream. It would make a mockery of an already widely derided court.

The panelists also readily admitted that a key argument to exclude such Jewish organizations from 501(c)(3) status is nonsense. An earlier “Stop the JNF” campaign — which Adely supported — sent a petition to the IRS which claimed “JNF funds activities … that are both contrary to the public policy of the United States.”

Fast forward and, while making the point that this campaign isn’t really about laws or tax-exempt status, Adely rhetorically asked, “Are they [the Jewish NGOs] really violating US policy, though?” The implication, of course, was that they actually are not. Kiswani followed up and praised that point, stating, “You bring up really important points that, especially you know the fact that this is not an aberration of US policy — it actually comports with it.”

But this isn’t really just about tax-exempt statuses, and they admit this. Adely herself acknowledged that revoking the charity status of a group like JNF is “only one piece of that campaign.” They’re being “obviously strategic” in how they go about this campaign, as “there’s sort of a larger, sort of like, you know, political implications for how we go about, sort of, the larger campaign.” Kiswani agreed, highlighting the importance of “our multi-pronged approach, and not just think about it from the legal perspective.”

You see, according to Adely, “a very important component” of these campaigns is activities like “confronting those kind of supporters that were coming in to contribute to their fundraising.”

It’s not just about Israel. It’s not even just about Jewish nonprofits that work in Judea and Samaria. It’s about those individual, uppity American Jews who dare support the right of Jews to live in their ancestral, indigenous homeland. According to Adely, “those that support … and normalize” groups like JNF, “are really conspirators to genocide.”

This is taking two of the most dangerous and common forms of modern antisemitism to a whole new level.

First, it’s dangerously upping the ante of “Zionism is a form of racism.” It’s now about labeling American Jews — who support the equal right of Jews to self-determination in their indigenous homeland — as genocidal, which is the ultimateevil. Instead of just “Zionism is racism,” it’s “Zionists are genocidal maniacs.” Second, it builds on one of the favorite ploys of antisemites: inverting the Holocaust by cruelly and absurdly equating Jews with the Nazis.

It would be easy to just dismiss all of this as the rambling of some unserious extremists. Both Kiswani and Adely, after all, have lengthy profiles on Canary Mission documenting their history of antisemitic behavior. But this would be a mistake.

Consider the backdrop. This was an event held by student groups at CUNY, where the Professional Staff Congress union adopted an anti-Israel resolution condemning “the massacre of Palestinians” without a single mention of Hamas, and where the student government voted against the adoption of the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance’s definition of antisemitism.

Meanwhile, New York City has undergone years of violent antisemitism, which has only accelerated since May. Meanwhile, amidst the deluge of antisemitic assaults, NYC-based groups like “Decolonize This Place” were openly telling people that the best way to act in solidarity with Palestinians was to “Find targets nearby, find where these Zionist fools live, and where there [sic] offices are, and act!”

What we are witnessing is a growing effort to make it impossible in the United States to be proudly and openly Jewish. And it’s working. A recent study by the American Jewish Committee found that 39% of American Jews changed their behavior over the past year due to antisemitism.

The inevitable conclusion of Adely’s logic would have Jewish children in Hebrew school — who raise money for the JNF to plant trees in Israel — viewed with the same contempt as the Pol Pots and Saddam Husseins of the world.

This isn’t just a campaign to turn the JNF or Israel into pariahs. The aim is to turn American Jewry — the overwhelming majority of whom are proud Zionists — into pariahs.

(full article online)









						Branding American Jews as War Criminals: The Campaign to Ostracize American Jewry
					

The B. Altman & Company Building housing the City University of New York Graduate Center in New York City. Photo …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jewish-owned properties in the area were confiscated by the Jordanian government and leased to Arab families, who paid rent to the Jordanian government.

After the 1967 Six Day War, however, the Arab families residing in the properties in question ended their rent payments, while Jewish organizations sought to reassert their ownership.

While Israeli courts have repeatedly upheld the rights of the Jewish owners, the actual transfer of control of the properties and eviction of squatters has taken years and faced repeated legal delays.

With the Supreme Court set to rule on an appeal by a group of Arab squatters against a decision by the Jerusalem District Court, one family – which did not join the appeal – has agreed to return the home to its Jewish owners, in exchange for the right to remain as residents.

Under the terms of the deal, which was given the force of a legal ruling by the Jerusalem Magistrates Court recently, the residents will be guaranteed the right to remain in the home for at least 10 years as protected residents.

(full article online)









						Jerusalem: Arab family reaches deal to return house to Jewish owners
					

PA, Hamas suffer set back as Arab family living on property confiscated from Jews in Shimon Hatzaddik neighborhood agree to return home.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Any way you count it, thousands of Arab Israelis own houses and live at least part time in Area A - under Palestinian control.

They are settlers. 

In an area Jews aren't allowed.

The mayor says "we don't discriminate." Well, as long as you don't count discriminating against Jews, I suppose not. 

Ken Roth of Human Rights Watch has said that "Each transfer of a settler to occupied territory is a war crime." Both Jews and Arabs voluntarily move to the West Bank. But Roth only considers it a "war crime" if they are Jewish.

There is a word for that.

The Israeli Arabs who live in Rawabi can vote in Israeli elections - just like the Jews who live in less than ten kilometers away in Shiloh or Eli. 

They can drive on every road in the West Bank - not only the mythical "Jewish-only roads" but the Arab roads as well that are off-limits to Jews. 

Every single argument that Israel practices "apartheid" is demolished by the existence of Israeli Arabs living in an Arab community that, we are told, is "occupied."

The more you look at the "apartheid" claim, the most you see that it is prompted by its own bigotry - against Jews and only Jews. 

(full article online)









						Thousands of Israelis live in Area A. But no one will condemn them as war criminals - since they aren't Jews.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One major difference between anti-Israel demonstrations and pro-Israel rallies is that the Israel-haters rely heavily on repeating slogans.

Here's a small clip from yesterday's London demonstration that successfully threatened and attempted to physically attack Ambassador Tzipi Hotovely:

(Vide video online)

We see it over and over: every anti-Israel rally is filled with repetitious sloganeering, from small venues to large rallies. 

Countless studies show that repeating anything makes it more likely to be believed. 

A 2020 article in Psychology Today notes:




> First described in a 1977 study by Temple University psychologist Dr. Lynn Hasher and her colleagues, the illusory truth effect occurs when repeating a statement increases the belief that it’s true even when the statement is actually false.
> 
> Subsequent research has expanded what we know about the illusory truth effect. ...For example, the perceived truth of written statements can be increased by presenting them in bold, high-contrast fonts or when aphorisms are expressed as a rhyme.


"From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free." 
"There is only one solution, Intifada revolution:"
"Hey hey, ho ho, Zionists have got to go!"
"Khaybar Khaybar al Yahud, jaish Mohammed sa yahud."
See a pattern? 
The repetition is used in many different ways. The entire point of "Israel Apartheid Week" on campuses is to have people associate "Israel" with "Apartheid," and this year Ken Roth of HRW used the words "Israel" and "apartheid" over 130 times together - and stopped using the word "apartheid" with any other country (as he had previously done). It is all part of the brainwashing technique with the express aim of demonizing Israel. 
This is especially true for the young people who are the targets of anti-Israel brainwashing. Neuroscientist and physiologist Kathleen Taylor explains in her 2004 book on the subject that 



> repetition is an integral part of brainwashing techniques because connections between neurons become stronger when exposed to incoming signals of frequency and intensity. She argues that people in their teenage years and early twenties are more susceptible to persuasion. Taylor explains that brain activity in the temporal lobe, the region responsible for artistic creativity, also causes spiritual experiences in a process known as lability.


 Britannica summarizes:



> The techniques of brainwashing typically involve isolation from former associates and sources of information; an exacting regimen requiringabsolute obedience and humility; strong social pressures and rewards for cooperation; physical and psychological punishments for non-cooperation ranging from social ostracism and criticism...


Taylor's solution to brainwashing is actually amazing because it shows how the socialist Left is making freedom of thought into a thoughtcrime:




> In the final portion of the book, Part III: "Freedom and Control", Taylor describes an individual's susceptibility to brainwashing and lays out an acronym "FACET", a tool to combat influence and a totalist mindset.FACET stands for Freedom, Agency, Complexity, Ends-not-means, and Thinking.


How many times have you seen the Israel haters say stuff like this:

(full article online)









						Israel haters (and the woke altogether) use classic brainwashing techniques
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> One major difference between anti-Israel demonstrations and pro-Israel rallies is that the Israel-haters rely heavily on repeating slogans.
> 
> Here's a small clip from yesterday's London demonstration that successfully threatened and attempted to physically attack Ambassador Tzipi Hotovely:
> 
> (Vide video online)
> 
> We see it over and over: every anti-Israel rally is filled with repetitious sloganeering, from small venues to large rallies.
> 
> Countless studies show that repeating anything makes it more likely to be believed.
> 
> A 2020 article in Psychology Today notes:
> 
> 
> 
> "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free."
> "There is only one solution, Intifada revolution:"
> "Hey hey, ho ho, Zionists have got to go!"
> "Khaybar Khaybar al Yahud, jaish Mohammed sa yahud."
> See a pattern?
> The repetition is used in many different ways. The entire point of "Israel Apartheid Week" on campuses is to have people associate "Israel" with "Apartheid," and this year Ken Roth of HRW used the words "Israel" and "apartheid" over 130 times together - and stopped using the word "apartheid" with any other country (as he had previously done). It is all part of the brainwashing technique with the express aim of demonizing Israel.
> This is especially true for the young people who are the targets of anti-Israel brainwashing. Neuroscientist and physiologist Kathleen Taylor explains in her 2004 book on the subject that
> 
> 
> Britannica summarizes:
> 
> 
> Taylor's solution to brainwashing is actually amazing because it shows how the socialist Left is making freedom of thought into a thoughtcrime:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you seen the Israel haters say stuff like this:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel haters (and the woke altogether) use classic brainwashing techniques
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Signing up to the IHRA working definition is one of the ways universities and colleges can tackle antisemitism. It is essential that universities and colleges act swiftly and decisively in response to any acts of antisemitism, so that students are safe – and feel safe – on campus.” 

The IHRA defines antisemitism as a “certain perception of Jews, which may be expressed as hatred toward Jews. Rhetorical and physical manifestations of antisemitism are directed toward Jewish or non-Jewish individuals and/or their property, toward Jewish community institutions and religious facilities”. 

The definition is followed by a number of examples, including “making mendacious, dehumanizing, demonizing, or stereotypical allegations about Jews as such or the power of Jews as collective”, and “accusing Jews as a people of being responsible for real or imagined wrongdoing committed by a single Jewish person or group, or even for acts committed by non-Jews”.

(full article online)









						Nearly 100 universities adopt antisemitism guidelines after reports double in two years
					

The Government had previously said that the number of universities adopting the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance was “shamefully low”




					inews.co.uk


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Interesting.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “making mendacious, dehumanizing, demonizing, or stereotypical allegations about Jews as such or the power of Jews as collective”


Question.

How many Federal Reserve chairmen were not Jewish?


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an interview with United with Israel, Michal Khalifa Frankel, a spokewoman for the South Hebron Hills Regional Council, provided context for the incident from her perspective. She first explained that when she was a child growing up in Susya, there was no Arab presence in the area.

“We used to walk freely between our homes in Susya and the archaeological site. The Nawaja  clan has since established itself between the two. They understand the strategic importance of the site and have been increasing their presence there,” she said.

On the archaeological site stand ruins of an ancient synagogue that was active between the 4th and 9th centuries CE, followed by its conversion into a mosque and later populated by Crusaders — and then, abandonment. The reconstructed synagogue, massive mosaics and ongoing archaeological dig all bear witness to the site’s Jewish origin. From the Ottoman Empire on, however, shepherds from the nearby Arab town of Yatta, where the Nawaja tribe resides, would pitch temporary tents and lean-to’s in order to graze their flocks among the ruins over the winter.

The spokeswoman continues:

“On Saturday (6 November 2021), a group of Palestinian Arabs and leftwing Jewish activists left the outpost and started moving in the direction of Susya. When residents of the community saw this, they also came out. The point at which they came together was, simply, at the playground. You must understand that, like the outpost itself, the playground was also built illegally, on state land and without a permit. The playground was completed two weeks ago.

“Of course, there was no violence on our part. There was vocal violence, one could call it, when the residents of Susya told the demonstrators to stop coming there every Shabbat and disturbing their peaceful way of life.

“Therefore, there was a vocal confrontation and the army was present, but it never developed into a physical altercation.”

According to Frankel, “The residents of Susya live their lives quietly. Jewish leftwing activists, together with Arab activists such as Rateb al-Jabour, periodically harass them, trying to create incidents that could be spread in the media and blacken the reputation of Jewish Israelis who otherwise have had good relations with their Arab neighbors for decades.”

(full article online)









						EXCLUSIVE: Fake News Report About Settler ‘Violence’ Debunked | United with Israel
					

A spokesperson for the Jewish communitiy near Hebron that is accused of violence against local Arabs explains the other side of the story.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Sheikh Jarrah residents' intransigence may lead to their homelessness, just as their fellow Palestinians' obstinance has guaranteed their statelessness.​
(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/sheikh-jarrah-explains-why-palestinians-will-remain-stateless/


----------



## Sixties Fan

A presentation at the Jordanian pavilion at the Dubai Expo says that Jordan says there are three regions in Jordan: Amman, Aqaba and - Ramallah.

This is a bit of karma since all Palestinian maps include all of Israel - now they can know how it feels! 

The Arab world was more upset that the presenters misspoke about the Great Arab Revolt against the Ottoman Empire, saying it started in Syria and ended in Yemen, and because of that the company in charge of the presentations was fired.









						Jordanian pavilion at #DubaiExpo2020 says Ramallah is part of Jordan
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This story is part of a series called “Israeli, Palestinian Women: The Only Way Forward Is Together.” The series highlights Israeli and Palestinian women about their connection to Israel/Palestine, and how they are working to improve relations, and promote equality and coexistence between both groups of people. See the links at the bottom of this article for each article of the series.


It was one of the scariest moments of Manar Al-Sharif's life: the day Hamas operatives came to take her to prison. 

Six men and three women barged into the apartment she shared with her cat in Gaza, confiscated her phone and laptop, forcefully searched and blindfolded her, and led her to a vehicle that would take her to an all-women prison.

Once at the prison, she was bound to solitary confinement — a cell with no windows or light; she spent weeks here unable to leave, even without the chance to shower or get clean. 

Her crime: helping create a virtual event for Gazans to Zoom with Israelis.











						Life In Gaza: A Syrian Woman’s Experiences With Hamas And Her Work To Improve Israeli/Palestinian Relations
					

Manar Al-Sharif moved to Gaza to attend college. But instead, she ended up an activist, working to improve life for Palestinians in Gaza and bridge the gap between Israelis and Palestinians.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the last few days, economic and social protests against the Hamas authorities in Gaza have erupted again, led by the "We Want to Live" movement and online campaign. The campaign was first launched in March 2019 to protest the high cost of living and the unemployment in Gaza, and included mass demonstrations that were brutally suppressed by Hamas' security apparatuses.[1] So far, the renewed campaign is largely confined to social media, but some activists warn it may soon escalate into street protests against Hamas, like the ones in 2019.[2]

Two events in the recent weeks led to the resurgence of the protest.  One was the drowning of three Gazan migrants when their boat capsized between Turkey and Greece. The three were trying to flee Gaza due to the dire economic situation.[3] The second was a wave of outrage on social media about the extravagant lifestyles of Hamas officials and their families. The outrage was sparked by reports about the son of Hamas official Ghazi Hamad who had given his elder brother a luxurious honeymoon in Sinai as a wedding gift. Many Gazans saw this as insensitivity on the part of the Hamas leadership and as a reflection of its obliviousness to the reality of the Gazan people.[4]

In response to these events, the "We Want to Live" official Facebook page posted condolences to the families of the drowning victims, and voiced harsh criticism against Hamas. The page blamed Hamas for the  dire situation in the Gaza Strip, and accused it of subjecting Gazans to oppression, deprivation and political pressure of such magnitude that they prefer to risk their lives trying to migrate. It also condemned Hamas officials for driving fancy vehicles and living in mansions while the people of Gaza suffer. These messages were echoed by Gazans on social media, many of them posting under the hashtag #WeWantToLive and related hashtags.  

Fearing the spread of the protest, Hamas tried to contain it and appease the protesters, while also questioning the authenticity of the campaign and claiming that external elements, such as Israel or the Palestinian Authority (PA), are behind it in an attempt to destabilize Gaza. So far Hamas has alluded to the renewed protest only indirectly. While paying his respects to the families of the Gazan migrants who drowned, Hamas political bureau head Isma'il Haniya stressed that "the Zionist occupation is the main reason for the suffering of the Palestinians and the siege [on Gaza]," and that Hamas is doing everything it can to allow the Gazans to live in dignity and provide the young people with a better future. He stated that Hamas is well aware of the plans to harm Gaza, and that "it will not allow anyone to use the [Gazans'] hardship to sow division among the Palestinians."[5]  A November 10 article in Hamas' mouthpiece _Filastin_ claimed that the "We Want to Live" Facebook page was created  by the Shin Bet (Israel's internal security service) in order "to incite the people of the Gaza Strip against the resistance [i.e., Hamas]."[6]

Figures close to Hamas, such as columnist Fayez Abu Shamala, rejected the claim about the dire economic situation in Gaza. He tweeted that "nobody is going to bed hungry in Gaza" and that the Gazan's economic and security situation "is better than that of most people in Jordan, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Egypt, Yemen, Sudan, Libya and Tunisia."[7]

At the same time, Hamas is preparing to suppress the protest. According to a report on the Palestinian _Al-Ayyam_daily, Hamas' security apparatuses summoned campaign activists for a warning talk, and also demanded that Palestinian Left-wing movements keep their members from participating in the protests.[8]

(full article online)









						Economic, Social Protests Against Hamas Flare Up Again In Gaza: 'We Want To Live'; The Economic Hardship Has Become Intolerable; Hamas Officials Are Out Of Touch With The People
					

In the last few days, economic and social protests against the Hamas authorities in Gaza have erupted again, led by the 'We Want to Live' movement and online campaign. The campaig




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNRWA was founded in 1949 to provide what was meant to be a temporary solution until the “Palestinian refugee problem” was sorted out. Most other refugees are cared for by the UN’s High Commissioner for Refugees and, unlike the Palestinians, their status is not passed on to future generations. 

The Palestinians, on the other hand, have their own agency and have been granted perpetual refugee status. According to UNRWA, Palestinian refugees are not just people who fled from the nascent Jewish state during the 1948 War of Independence and have yet to be resettled, but they include descendants of those refugees. Someone born this week, during the UNRWA donor meeting, can be considered a refugee of a war that occurred more than seven decades ago.

There is some irony in Jordan being the sponsor of the meeting given that the majority of the Jordanian population is Palestinian and many meet the UNRWA definition of being “refugees,” despite having Jordanian citizenship.

UNRWA has not solved the “refugee problem.” On the contrary, it has created a bigger one than ever before. While some 726,000 Arabs originally fell under the agency’s auspices in 1949, the number more than 70 years later now stands at 5.7 million – almost eight times as many. In other words, it has added to the refugee problem and, at the same time, perpetuated the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians. 

Instead of getting on with their lives, the Palestinians in places like Gaza, with UNRWA’s encouragement, continue to grasp a false dream of one day “returning” to Jaffa, Haifa, Safed or Jerusalem. Far from transforming refugees into self-sufficient individuals, the agency has fostered dependency and a culture of entitlement. It is this that the donor countries are now being asked to fund with even greater sums of money than before. 

If, after 70-plus years, the Palestinian refugees still need more help than any other group of refugees, such as those struggling to enter Europe in the humanitarian crisis along the Polish-Belarus border, then UNRWA has clearly failed.

UNRWA doesn’t need more funds – it needs to be closed down.

(full article online)









						UNRWA doesn't need more funding, it needs to be shut down - editorial
					

Far from transforming refugees into self-sufficient individuals, the United Nations Relief and Works Agency has fostered dependency and a culture of entitlement.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Christianity and Islam contributing to more and more Jew hatred )

The Center for Social Cohesion has published a scary dossier listing many of these donations to British academic institutions:



1 million in Oxford (Saudi royal house)



1 million in Oxford (British Moroccan Society)



1.5 million in Oxford (United Arab Emirates)



2 million in Oxford (Saudi Prince Salman)



20 million in Oxford (Saudi King Fahd)



2.5 million in Oxford (Kuwait)



4 million in Oxford (Malaysia)



75 million in Oxford (Malaysia, Turkey, Yemen, Emirates and Brunei)



1.25 million in Cambridge (United Arab Emirates)



2.8 million in Cambridge (Oman)



8 million in Cambridge (Saudi Prince bin Talal)



8 million at the University of Edinburgh (Saudi Prince bin Talal)



1 million to the London School of Oriental Studies (Saudi King Fahd)



9 million to the London School of Economics (United Arab Emirates)



5.7 million to the London School of Economics (Kuwait)



2.5 million to the London School of Economics (Turkey)



2.5 million at Durham University (Sharjah)



2.4 million at the University of Exeter (Sharjah)



1.8 million at the University of Wales (Qatar)



Eight British universities alone have received more than 233 million from Islamic regimes. The total sum, revealed by Professor Anthony Glees, is the main external source of funding for UK universities. We are talking about Oxford, Cambridge, Durham, University College London, the London School of Economics, Exeter University in Davon, Dundee University in Scotland and City University in London. In practice, the English academic elite like America's Ivy League.



“Saudi Arabia alone has donated £ 189m, £ 21m to Oxford, £ 8m to Edinburgh, £ 8m to Cambridge, £ 1m to the Oxford Middle East Center at St Antony's College and a large sum to the Oxford Center for Islamic Studies, ”Anthony Glees told LobeLog.

(full article online)









						British universities on the payroll of Islamic regimes
					

British universities have been 'put up for sale'. The buyers are China and Vietman, but leading by a wide margin, are Islamic regimes. Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				




How this money literally changes universities can be seen at the London School of Economics, where there was an event under the rules of sharia law. Strictly separate men and women. Professor Anthony Glees also said that 70 percent of classes at St Antony's College in Oxford, funded by Islamic regimes, are "relentlessly hostile" to the West and Israel.

(full article online)









						British universities on the payroll of Islamic regimes
					

British universities have been 'put up for sale'. The buyers are China and Vietman, but leading by a wide margin, are Islamic regimes. Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(Blame the Jew !!!  )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Executive summary *​Fatah, the ruling political movement of the Palestinian Authority (PA), runs a youth movement for Palestinian children ages 6-15 called the Lion Cubs and Flowers (for boys and girls respectively) which publishes a children’s magazine called _Waed_ (the promise in Arabic). The magazine is published on the youth movement’s website and distributed at Fatah and PA activities and in PA schools.

Fatah's education of children through _Waed_ is the antithesis of peace education. Whereas not all the material in the magazine promotes hatred of Israelis and Israel, all references to Israelis and Israel are hateful.

_Waed_’s fundamental messages are that Israelis are foreign colonialist invaders, and therefore, Israel has no right to exist. Palestinians led by Fatah will continue the heroic armed struggle until the defeated invaders leave. There is no hint of Israel's legitimacy, nor is there a possibility that Israel will coexist alongside a liberated Palestine, whose borders will include all of Israel.

(full article online)









						PMW releases new report in Norwegian Parliament on PA/Fatah child education | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah is educating children ages 6-15 to seek Israel's destruction




					www.palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Put that photo in context for a moment.

Here is the head of the Israeli Air Force, loathed in wide swaths of the Middle East for its sorties over Syria and Gaza and its vaunted ability to project Israeli power, meeting in the open in an Arab country with counterparts from the UAE and Jordan. The head of Germany’s air force, Lt.-Gen. Ingo Gerhartz, was also in the picture, but there is nothing remarkable about that.
-------
It was one thing for Egypt and Jordan – as well as other countries in the Arab world that did not have diplomatic ties with Israel – to hold discreet talks for decades with IDF officers and officials in back rooms. This they would do quite readily. But it was quite another to do so in the open, with cameras clicking.

The Abraham Accords in 2019 changed that dynamic. What these accords brought was a willingness on the part of Arab countries with whom Israel now had diplomatic relations to bring these ties – including military and intelligence ties – out into the open.

(full article online)









						Photos of IDF meeting with Arab nation counterparts are important
					

Israeli Air Force commander Mag.-Gen. Amikam Norkin was photographed at the Dubai Air Show with the commander of the UAE Air Force.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Will Islam survive Islamism?​Increasing numbers of Muslims fear and reject a radical version of Islam​






The Islamist movement, which seeks to apply medieval Islamic laws and build a worldwide caliphate, has expanded massively in the past half-century. But it now faces a significant and growing counter-movement, especially in Muslim-majority countries. Growing numbers of Muslims, spurred by shocks like the fall of Kabul, fear and reject this radical version of Islam. Awareness of the anti-Islamist surge has been largely limited to those directly involved but it deserves to be much better known.

Anti-Islamism comprises four complementary trends. Going from quietest to most radical, they are: moderate Islam, irreligiosity, apostasy, and conversion to other religions. All have an international presence but, for illustrative purposes, I shall focus in each case on a key Middle Eastern country: moderate Islam in Egypt, irreligiosity in Turkey, atheism in Saudi Arabia, and conversion in Iran.

*Moderation*: Husni Mubarak's 30-year police state so consistently accommodated Islamists that Egyptians dared not oppose them. His fall from power in 2011 finally permitted an open expression of views, which the one-year Islamist rule of Mohamed Morsi further galvanized. The results have been hyperbolically anti-Islamist, as seen by street attacks on Muslim Brotherhood-appearing men, by women discarding the hijab, and the immense popularity of scathingly anti-Islamist figures such as Islam al-Behairy, Ibrahim Issa, Mukhtar Jom'ah, Khaled Montaser, and Abdallah Nasr. Even President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, a former Islamist sympathizer, has accommodated these moderate sentiments.

*Irreligiosity*: Turkey's Islamist president, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, has dominated the country's politics since 2002 with the goal of raising a "pious generation." But younger Turks are adopting non-Islamic ways. Survey research by Volkan Ertit found the sacred having less influence regarding such matters as belief in supernatural beings, clothing that reveals body shape, premarital flirtation, non-marital sex, and homosexuality. A government report documented the appeal of deism among religious school students. A 2012 WIN/Gallup survey found that "Not religious" persons make up 73 percent of Turkey's population (the highest of 57 countries surveyed).

*Apostasy:* In Saudi Arabia, flat-out rejection of Islam "is spreading like wildfire" says a Saudi refugee. The WIN/Gallup survey found that "convinced atheists" make up 5 percent of the population in Saudi Arabia, the same as in the United States. The monarchy has responded in two ways. First, Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman partially acquiesced to such sentiments by opening the country to many modern ways. Second, he promulgated anti-terrorist regulations that punish "calling for atheist thought in any form, or calling into question the fundamentals of the Islamic religion on which this country is based." Yes, the monarchy fights atheism with anti-terrorist regulations.

*Conversion*: Shay Khatiri, an analyst, writes about Iran that "Islam is the fastest shrinking religion..., while Christianity is growing the fastest." The Christian Broadcast Network goes further, asserting that "Christianity is growing faster in the Islamic Republic of Iran than in any other country in the world." David Yeghnazar of Elam Ministries finds that "Iranians have become the most open people to the gospel." According to a former Muslim, now an Evangelical priest, "We find ourselves facing what is more than a conversion to the Christian faith," he said. "It's a mass exodus from Islam." Lela Gilbert and Arielle Del Turco report that the mullahs consider Christianity "an existential threat" to their rule. Reza Safa predicts Iran will become the first Muslim-majority country to convert to Christianity. Confirming these trends, the Iranian intelligence minister, Mahmoud Alavi, publicly expressed fears about Muslims converting to Christianity.

*Some observations about this anti-Islamist surge:*
It appears limited to Muslim-majority countries; among Muslims minorities,
especially in the West, Islamism continues to grow.

Conspiracy theories to the contrary, it results almost entirely from internal developments among Muslims; non-Muslim have but a limited supporting role. As ever, Muslims determine their own destiny.

Anti-Islamists almost diametrically oppose Islamists on matters of faith, family, social relations, politics, and beyond. Among other implications, free-thinkers and ex-Muslims tend to be intensely pro-West, pro-America, and pro-Israel.

Read more:








						Will Islam survive Islamism?
					

Increasing numbers of Muslims fear and reject a radical version of Islam. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“But the current listing of Hamas creates an artificial distinction between various parts of the organization – it is right that the listing is updated to reflect this. This is an important step, especially for the Jewish community. If we tolerate extremism, it will erode the rock of security.”

“Hamas is fundamentally and rabidly antisemitic,” she will say. “Antisemitism is an enduring evil which I will never tolerate. Jewish people routinely feel unsafe – at school, in the streets, when they worship, in their homes, and online.

“This step will strengthen the case against anyone who waves a Hamas flag in the United Kingdom, an act that is bound to make Jewish people feel unsafe.”











						UK to designate entire Hamas a terror group, outlaw support
					

British home secretary set to announce new policy, which will no longer distinguish between military and political wings; Hamas backers in UK could face up to 10 years in prison




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “But the current listing of Hamas creates an artificial distinction between various parts of the organization – it is right that the listing is updated to reflect this. This is an important step, especially for the Jewish community. If we tolerate extremism, it will erode the rock of security.”
> 
> “Hamas is fundamentally and rabidly antisemitic,” she will say. “Antisemitism is an enduring evil which I will never tolerate. Jewish people routinely feel unsafe – at school, in the streets, when they worship, in their homes, and online.
> 
> “This step will strengthen the case against anyone who waves a Hamas flag in the United Kingdom, an act that is bound to make Jewish people feel unsafe.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK to designate entire Hamas a terror group, outlaw support
> 
> 
> British home secretary set to announce new policy, which will no longer distinguish between military and political wings; Hamas backers in UK could face up to 10 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


So you can be prosecuted if you have a different opinion than the state?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It was his grandfather, George Deek senior, who first parted ways with Arab propaganda. An electrician living in 1940s Palestine, he worked for the then-Palestine Electric Corporation, now familiar to Israelis as the national utility, Chevrat Hachashmal.

The Deek family had a tradition in the Holy Land that went back 400 years, and while Jewish-Arab tensions mounted steadily from the 1920s, George himself got on well with his Jewish neighbors. Many of the company’s other employees hailed from Eastern Europe,  so he even learned to speak a smattering of Yiddish.

But as the British prepared to end their Palestine mandate in 1948, that era of coexistence came to an end.

“The family heard about the Deir Yassin massacre,” says his grandson, referring to a botched Irgun-led attack on a Palestinian village located in what’s now the commercial area between Givat Shaul and Har Nof. “The Arab leadership warned that Arabs would be slaughtered by the Jews if they didn’t leave and promised to destroy the newborn Israel. So, my grandfather hurriedly married his fiancé, and they fled north to Lebanon.”

The fleeing Arabs were told that if they left temporarily, they could return after the Arab victory and take back their homes. The flight of some quarter-million Arabs at Israel’s birth was part of the narrative of the Nakba, the “disaster” of Israel’s birth, on which generations of Palestinians have been raised, feeding the seven-decades-long storyline of refugee status and persecution.

But George Deed senior realized he’d been deceived. The Arabs didn’t win the war, but neither were they slaughtered. And he didn’t have any desire to spend his future as a refugee. “My grandfather saw that there was no future in Lebanon,” says Deek. “Members of his family moved everywhere — to Jordan, Canada, Australia — but he wanted to return to Yafo.”

And so, he did something few others did — he contacted his old colleagues in the power company, those his community saw as enemies. George and his wife smuggled themselves back over the border into the new Jewish state, and when George was arrested and thrown in jail, his former Jewish coworkers came to his aid and enabled his return to Yafo and helped him  get back his old job.Deek says his grandparents’ move was a powerful impetus for his own life. They could have been angry, resentful, and full of revenge. But instead, they rebuilt their life, educated their children, and provided them with opportunities. And that, he says, is why today he’s an Israeli diplomat and not a Palestinian refugee or a frustrated Israeli Arab, mired in the destructive mindset of victimhood.

“You don’t have to be anti-Israel to see that this was a humanitarian tragedy,” Deek told his Oslo audience in 2014. “But why is this the only conflict that’s remembered? The Kurds lost their homes in Iraq; the Yazidis and Christians were recently expelled and will never reclaim their homes. On the other side, in 1948, 800,000 Jews were intimidated into leaving Arab countries.

“The way that the Nakba has been transformed from a human disaster into a political weapon,” he continued, “can be seen in the date chosen to mark it. It’s not the date when Arabs fled, but May 15th, after Israel’s independence. In other words, the day doesn’t mourn the fact that my cousins are Jordanian — it mourns  the fact that I’m Israeli.”

(full article online)









						Diplomatic Immunity
					

He's an Arab, a Christian, and an Israeli Ambassador. George Deek makes the unlikely case for his country.




					mishpacha.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Shin Bet Arrests Over 50 Hamas Operatives in Terror Cell
					

Hamas terrorists. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. i24 News – Israel’s Shin Bet security agency announced on Monday that over 50 Hamas …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[IMG alt="Sagi Cohen 
"]https://img.haarets.co.il/img/1.693...op=351,351,x90,y71&height=100&width=100[/IMG]
Sagi Cohen
Get email notification for articles from Sagi Cohen Follow
Nov. 19, 2021


During 2018, the Israeli communities adjacent to the Gaza Strip came under a relentless assault of hundreds of explosive and incendiary kites and balloons. As part of its attempts to find a response to this new threat, the Israel Defense Forces came up with an original idea. In what sounds a bit like the premise of a Hollywood movie, the IDF located the 15 best and most experienced drone operators in Israel, called them up for reserve duty and sent them to the border with the Strip with the task of using their skills to intercept the troublesome kites and balloons.











						Israel's army recruited 15 drone operators for a special mission. It turned into a multi-million dollar startup
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On November 9, 2021, the Fourth (Special Political) Committee of the UN General Assembly adopted by a 160-1 vote a draft resolution on Palestinian refugees. The U.S. abstained, although all previous administrations, apart from the Obama administration, had voted against this resolution.
In 1999, the U.S. representative (representing the Clinton administration) stated, “This delegation could not support unbalanced resolutions which attempted to prejudge the outcome of negotiations; lasting peace would come from agreements reached among the parties themselves, not from any action taken by the Committee.”
The international media pounced on the latest change in the U.S. voting pattern, erroneously claiming that it signified “support by the Biden administration for a right of return for Palestinian refugees to sovereign Israel.” In fact, the U.S. vote-change signifies no such thing, and the resolution does not mention any right of return for Palestinian refugees.
Several international legal and political documents try to tackle the question of return of refugees, but they do not establish any right of return for Palestinian refugees. UN General Assembly Resolution 194 states that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbors should be permitted to do so,” but no resolution of the General Assembly has the capacity to determine laws or establish rights. The term “should” underlines that this is solely a recommendation.
Moreover, a “right of return” does not appear in resolutions of the UN Security Council, the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR), or in Israeli-Palestinian Peace Process documentation.
(full article online)









						Does a Palestinian “Right of Return” Exist in International Law?
					

The erroneous interpretation of the legal situation of Palestinian Refugees - Does a Palestinian “Right of Return” Exist in International Law?




					jcpa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why we should scrap Islamophobia Awareness Month
					

The term ‘Islamophobia’ is too often used to shield radical Islamists from criticism.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While there has been much condemnation in Arab media and from individuals on the British decision to label all of Hamas a terrorist group, the reaction from Arab governments has been muted.

An op-ed in Arabi21 decries the silence of the Arab nations, seeing it as part of a larger issue of Arab nations not even bothering to condemn Israel:

------

Middle East Eye lists Arab political leaders who have condemned the move, and the list is pretty short: Hamas itself, Hezbollah, the Palestinian Authority, and 75 members of Jordan's parliament (but not its foreign ministry or government.)

The reason isn't hard to understand: most Arab governments themselves already treat Hamas as a terror group, and a part of the Muslim Brotherhood. They regard Hamas' brand of Islamism as a threat to their own stability. 

Sunday's terror attack where the murderer was a member of Hamas but not its Al Qassam Brigades, and Hamas' rush to praise the attack, cemented the fact that all of Hamas indeed is a terror group. 

Hamas' political website stresses that all of Hamas wholeheartedly supports murdering Jews:

(full article online)









						Arab nations have been silent on British labeling Hamas as terrorist. For good reason.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Lebanon-based Hezbollah terror group is trying to smuggle weapons into Israel for use by the Arab Israeli community in future clashes, a police official has said.

The Israel Police have noticed a significant increase in efforts to smuggle weapons into the country via the Lebanese and Jordanian borders in the months since a May conflict with the Gaza Strip that was accompanied by some of the most severe rioting in decades between the Jewish and Arab communities in Israel, Channel 12 reported Monday.

There has been a several-fold jump in smuggling and a marked improvement in the quality of the weapons being sent, in what police described as a “strategic threat” to the country, according to the report.

(full article online)









						Hezbollah smuggling weapons to Arab Israelis to sow civil strife – police
					

Lebanese terror group accused of upping efforts to send quality arms into Israel following May clashes between Jews and Arabs




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dear Peter Gabriel,

As a teenager in a cold and grey North Shields in the 1970s one of my treasured possessions was a red hooded sweat-shirt into which my friend Eddie Thomas had sewn the titles of Genesis albums in beautiful, flowing, many-colored silken threads. After school and paper rounds, we’d sit listening to _Foxtrot_ in a bedroom smelling of a sickly sweet joss stick and bathed in the equally sickly light cast by a cheap coloured bulb. (Well, as I say, it was the 1970s, and there was no Joe Strummer yet.) We’d listen to the epic ‘Supper’s Ready’ and hear your voice soaring above Tony Banks’ gorgeous chord progressions, asking ‘Can’t you see he’s fooled you all?’ For me, that is still one of prog’s great transcendent moments.

I was reminded of that question when I saw you had signed the Open Letter calling Israel a ‘settler colonial’ society, akin to the USA, Australia and New Zealand. I think you are mistaken and I want to explain why. I think someone has indeed fooled you all. (Ilan Pappe, probably.) I think many of the signatories think they are on the right side of history and fighting against injustice by endorsing the ‘settler colonialism’ label. It’s one of the victories of BDS; they get well meaning people to support extreme positions. (I leave aside other claims you make in the open letter. It’s the labeling of Israel as a ‘settler colonial’ society I want to disagree with you about. I want to try and persuade you that it’s a deeply unhelpful way to talk about Israel and the conflict.)

‘Settler colonialism’ is a newish way of talking about Israel and Palestine that radically misunderstands the conflict, harms the cause of peace and Palestinian statehood, and aligns western activists, whatever their intentions, with Hamas.

Those pushing the ‘settler colonial’ paradigm tell us it is time to forget talk of ‘two peoples’ being trapped in a tragic and unresolved national question that requires mutual recognition, negotiation and a division of the land into two states. That’s all so last century they say, and just a Zionist ploy anyway. (Pappe explains much in terms of Zionist ploys.)

The new thing is to think of Israel as a ‘settler-colonial society’ like America, Canada, Australia, and New Zealand. The Jews are cast as the ‘white’ settler-colonialists and the Palestinians are given the role of the ‘black’ indigenous. And now it’s all so easy to grasp! The Israel-Palestine conflict is just like Derek Chauvin and George Floyd! The racist white European colonialist Jews, we are told, ‘invaded’ Palestine, a foreign land to them, and they collectively knelt on the neck of the ‘indigenous’ Arabs. Israel is, therefore, a ‘settler colonial society’ and so has no right to exist.

And what’s wrong with this new ‘settler colonialism’ paradigm? Oh, pretty much everything.

Everything one needs to know in order to properly understand the conflict (and so make a useful contribution to its resolution) is _erased_ by the ‘settler colonialism’ label. It misses everything that distinguishes the Jewish return to Palestine from White European Settler Colonialism. Here is a short list of the differences.

_First, the intimate Jewish relationship to the land _

The ‘settler colonialism’ paradigm misses everything that is historically and religiously distinctive about the Jewish relationship to the land of Israel/Palestine. That relationship is _utterly_ unlike anything you can find in the societies usually identified as ‘settler colonial’. The Jews were returning to a land that had been theirs, in which their religion was born, their temple built, and their Matriarchs and Patriarchs walked. A land that was at the absolute centre of Judaism and Jewish peoplehood. The land from which they had been forcibly expelled. Oh, and to a Jerusalem in which they had been a majority since the 19th century. That’s your first huge difference, right there. If it were only _that_, that would be enough to make the label ‘settler colonialism’ completely ridiculous, one of those ideas that as George Orwell said, are so idiotic you can only get the intellectuals to believe in them.

But it isn’t only that.

_Second, the exceptional history of Jewish persecution_

(full article online)





__





						‘Can’t You See He’s Fooled You All?’: An Open Letter to Peter Gabriel et al explaining why Israel is not a ‘Settler Colonial’ society
					

100 artists including Ken Loach, Mark Rylance and Susan Sarandon have signed an open letter indicting Israel as an illegitimate ‘settler colonial’ society. Fathom editor Alan Johnson sets out the ...



					fathomjournal.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jews of Europe are perhaps the best-known victims of genocide. Germany's Third Reich intended to eliminate the Jewish people and specifically targeted them – rounded up and killed six million of us – strictly for the "crime" of being Jewish.

Likewise, the Armenian genocide: Ottoman Turks targeted Armenians with the intention of reducing their population in the Ottoman Empire so as to prevent Armenians from ever forming a state. An estimated 600,000 to 1.5 million Armenians were killed during World War I.

More recently, East Timor, with a population of 650,000, was invaded by Indonesia in 1975. A truth and reconciliation commission concluded that in 25 years – between 1974 and 1999, when East Timor gained independence – approximately 18,600 people were killed and another 84,200 deaths were caused by the Indonesian military's use of "starvation as a weapon to exterminate the East Timorese."

Many other modern incidents have been termed genocide, and all have in common the intentional murder or physical displacement of a national, ethnic or religious group.

Since Israel's founding, an estimated 20,000 Palestinians have been killed in military conflicts – mostly wars or terror attacks initiated by Palestinians against Israel. Of these, an estimated 4,000-5,000 died as non-combatants involuntarily exposed to battle, usually as human shields.

One thing is clear: Combatants killed in attacks that their own side initiates are not examples of genocide. Nor are unintentional civilian casualties resulting from such battles.

So what are Israel's critics referring to when they accuse the Jewish state of genocide?

These critics can produce zero evidence that Israel has ever had a plan or intent to eliminate the Palestinian people.

Nor do critics produce evidence that Israel has ever intentionally killed innocent Palestinians. To the contrary, Israel assiduously – famously – avoids harming civilians during its battles with Hamas and other terrorists.

In addition, Israel annually donates thousands of tons of medicines, food and other essential goods to sustain the lives of Palestinians in Gaza – despite regular attacks on Israel from Gaza by Hamas. Thousands of Palestinians also travel to Israel every year to receive free medical care.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/why-do-israels-critics-keep-repeating-the-genocide-lie/


----------



## Hollie

Hopefully there will be agreements like this with other Arab nations making the Middle East a little be safer. 












						Morocco, Israel sign first-ever defence agreement in Rabat
					

A memorandum of understanding has formalised security cooperation between Morocco and Israel after the Abraham Accords.




					www.aljazeera.com
				





Morocco, Israel sign first-ever defence agreement in Rabat​A memorandum of understanding has formalised security cooperation between Morocco and Israel after the Abraham Accords.


----------



## Sixties Fan

This week we saw Israel and Morocco signing a security deal, Israel's former defense minister “Bogie” Ya’alon announced  a new Israeli-owned venture capital fund in the UAE, American Jewish leaders are openly visiting Gulf leaders, the Deputy Mayor of Jerusalem wrote an op-ed in the Khaleej Times, and Qatar reached an agreement with Israel for the diamond trade, allowing Israeli companies to open there.

Any one of these would have front page news two years ago. Now they are happening every day.

Palestinians are alarmed at losing their Arab patrons, who for so many years they were able to bully in the name of "Arab unity." 

This cartoon in Felesteen shows this antipathy with an illustration that would be considered very positive for Israel and very negative for Palestinians.





The caption says "Security and economic agreements with the occupation."

(full article online)









						Palestinians more and more alarmed at Israeli agreements with Arab countries
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's previous President Reuven Rivlin also visited Hebron, also to protests. 

Hamas and the Leftist protesters agree: Jews should not be allowed to visit their holy places unless the Muslims generously allow them to. 

Historically,  Jews were never allowed to enter the Tomb of the Patriarchs (or the Temple Mount) when they were under Muslim rule. Jews had a pay an annual protection payment to ensure that Muslims wouldn't destroy Rachel's Tomb in Bethlehem and that they would be allowed to visit the Western Wall. Right now, the only way Jews can visit places like the synagogue in Jericho or Joseph's Tomb in Shechem (Nablus)  is under permission from the PA and IDF protection. 

That is what these groups want the status quo to return to.  

According to these groups, freedom of religion is not a human right - but Muslim antisemitism is.

UPDATE: All Palestinian media headlines at this moment say "Herzog stormed the Ibrahimi mosque."




(full article online)









						Breaking the Silence, Peace Now and Hamas agree: Jews should not be allowed in Judaism's second holiest site for Chanukah
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, the Church of Sweden held a meeting where it agreed to a motion that it should investigate whether Israel is an apartheid state.
No other countries are being scrutinized for any other crimes. 

Mathias Bred writes in Göteborgs Posten:




> Just in time for Advent , we are reminded of the anti-Semitic tendencies in the Church of Sweden. The church meeting last week approved a proposal from the church board member Daniel Tisell (C), Gothenburg diocese, where the church scrutinizes whether Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> One may wonder why a religious community should investigate other countries. Will the Church of Sweden then continue to investigate China, Venezuela or any of the Arab dictatorships in the same region as Israel?
> 
> Of course it will not. As several debaters at the church meeting pointed out, this is a one-sided fixation on Israel.
> 
> It is about a form of anti-Semitism. Trying to describe Israel as a racist state and demanding that the country be treated differently from other democracies are among the definitions of modern anti-Semitism that the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance, IHRA, has developed, and which Sweden has supported.



And here's the kicker:


> Two days after the decision to investigate apartheid in Israel, the same church council rejected a motion from the Christian Democrats that the church should pay attention to Holocaust Remembrance Day. The Social Democrats were against the proposal.


The Church is trying to defend itself, saying that it isn't accusing Israel of apartheid, but it merely raising the issue. I suppose the Church wouldn't mind if a group in, say, Canada raises the issue of child molestation in the Church of Sweden - and only the Church of Sweden (which indeed has a history of being soft sexual abuse of children by clergy.) 
Archbishop Antje Jackelén wrote an open letter to the Jewish community insisting that the Church really is against antisemitism, but, hey, Human Rights Watch and B'Tselem do say Israel is guilty of apartheid, so it is really so bad to investigate this?

(full article online)









						Church of Sweden calls to "investigate" Israeli "apartheid" - but insists it has nothing against Israel or Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> but, hey, Human Rights Watch and B'Tselem do say Israel is guilty of apartheid, so it is really so bad to investigate this?


Not to mention the ESCWA report and the fact that Palestinians have been using that term for decades.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This tweet is from an Iraqi with the Twitter handle of Sufian Al-Samarrai. He has almost 100,000 followers.

Translation:




> I reached the Wailing Wall in Israel. I was imagining that the Jews are savages who will stand in my way and say to me, O Muslim, do not approach or storm [here.]
> I found visitors from Muslims, Christians and all religions there
> I did not find racism and Jewish hatred as they claim
> But I found it in the Palestinians' dealings with the Arabs!
> My family and grandparents supported their cause dearly.













						An Iraqi visits the Kotel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are dozens of articles in Arab media over the past two days that have the identical headline (and mostly identical text): "Settlers perform provocative dances in the Old City" of Jerusalem.




> Jewish settlers continued, this evening, Wednesday, their provocative dances on Bab Al-Wad Road in the Old City of occupied Jerusalem.
> And Jerusalem sources reported that settlers stormed the Old City in groups, and performed provocative dances on Bab al-Wad Road for the fourth consecutive day.



Here are the "provocative" dances:

(vide video online)

They are singing a Chanukah soong.

It is worth reiterating what these headlines mean.

Palestinian media thinks that Jewish celebrations are not just celebrations, but are deliberately done to provoke Palestinian Arab feelings. This is a combination of antisemitism (Jews only use their holidays to hurt people) and egocentrism (Jews spend all their time thinking about Palestinians.)

But also they say that all these Jews are "settlers," meaning that they do not belong in Jerusalem or in the Middle East to begin with.

This Jew-hatred is so pervasive that people don't even bother to call it out. But the pervasiveness is the point: Palestinians are brought up with antisemitism, from their media, their schools, their families.

Saying that Jewish celebrations are really excused to hurt others is antisemitism. And it is the headline in dozens of Palestinian news sites, today.









						Jews dance on Chanukah, Arab media reports "Settlers perform provocative dances"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facebook has removed four networks from “Palestine,” Poland, Belarus, and China during November for violating its policy on Coordinated Inauthentic Behavior (CIB), including a Hamas-linked network, the social media company stated Wednesday.

“Each of these networks targeted people in multiple countries at once,” Facebook noted.

In “Palestine,” Facebook removed 141 accounts, 79 Pages, 13 Groups and 21 Instagram accounts operating from the Gaza Strip that primarily targeted “people in Palestine, and to a much lesser extent in Egypt and Israel.”

(full article online)









						Facebook Shuts Down Hamas-linked Network | United with Israel
					

In 'Palestine,' Facebook removed 141 accounts, 79 Pages, 13 Groups and 21 Instagram accounts.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Swiss-funded Event Features Song Erasing All of Israel | United with Israel
					

At a Swiss-funded cultural activity in the Gaza Strip, a performance celebrates the end of the Jewish state.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is brilliant analysis, describing how the Left uses the additional conspiracy theory that Jews are defining antisemitism to discredit critics as a way to make modern antisemitism palatable - and immune to criticism itself!

The entire campaign against the IHRA definition of antisemitism is based on the idea that the Zionist establishment is conspiring to define antisemitism to allow Israel to act in sinister ways.

When "criticism of Israel" crosses the line into the idea that Israelis - the most argumentative, contentious people around - unite to embrace evil, that is no longer criticism of Israel.  It is Jew-hatred, and it is something that Jews recognize quite well.

(full article online)









						The tenth anniversary of "pinkwashing" and what it teaches about Leftist antisemitic conspiracy theories
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At every session of the UN General Assembly, more than a dozen resolutions are passed to demonize Israel — more than are passed against all other countries combined. All of them are preposterous in their bias, one-sidedness and counter-productivity. Most are simply declaratory and, while deplorable, are of limited practical consequence.

-----
The world and the Middle East have changed drastically since 1968. But at Turtle Bay, time apparently stands still. The Abraham Accords have created dynamic partnerships between Israel and visionary, forward-looking Arab countries. They have created hope for all the people of the Middle East, including the Palestinian people. Isolation of Israel and the fetishization of Palestinian victimhood is not conducive to peace, which can only come about through direct, good-faith, unconditional negotiations between the parties.

(full article online)









						This anti-Israel UN ‘Special Committee’ must be put out of its misery
					

Afghanistan is tense in the aftermath of the U.S. withdrawal and the Taliban takeover. In Hong Kong, democracy is steadily being eroded. Haiti is reeling in the aftermath of political violence and natural disaster. In the Horn of Africa, war and drought threaten the lives and well-being of...




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_In his column in the Qatari daily _Al-Sharq_, 'Abdallah Al-'Amadi, former media advisor to the Qatari education minister, wrote about the importance of preaching good and forbidding evil. As a "point of departure," and in order to "clarify the approach," he discussed at length the well-known Islamic tale, mentioned in the Quran and the Hadith, according to which Allah transformed the Jews into apes and pigs as punishment for violating their Sabbath.

The story of the divine punishment of turning the Jews to apes and pigs is mentioned in the most important Islamic sources. The Quran mentions it in three verses: "... They are those whom Allah has cast aside and on whom His wrath has fallen and of whom He has made some as apes and swine..." (5:60); "...You have surely known the end of those from amongst you who transgressed in the matter of the Sabbath, in consequence of which we condemned them: Be ye like apes, despised" (2:65); and "when, instead of amending, they became more persistent in the pursuit of that which they were forbidden, we condemned them: Be ye as apes, despised" (7:166). In addition, the story is also mentioned in the reliable collections of hadiths Sahih Al-Muslim and Sahih Al-Bukhari.[1]

In his article in the Qatari daily, Al-'Amadi presents the story in which Allah transforms a group of Jews into apes after they disobey him by fishing on the Sabbath despite the prohibition on it. He adds that according to tradition, two other groups of Jews obeyed the Lord's decree and refrained from fishing on the Sabbath; the first group actively advised the rebellious ones to heed Allah, while the second group remained indifferent. Al-'Amadi states that the first group, that exhorted the wrongdoers to heed Allah, was spared punishment, and that this underlines the importance of and obligation to counsel and preach good and forbid evil.

The Islamic trope of the transformation of the Jews, or their distant forefathers, into apes and pigs features prominently in Arab antisemitism in the modern era. The reference to this traditional tale in the Qatari daily _Al-Sharq _demonstrates its prevalence.*[2]*

(full article online)









						Article In Qatari Daily On The Islamic Tale Of Allah's Punishment Of The Jews By Changing Them Into Apes And Pigs
					






					www.memri.org
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Thursday evening The Mideast Beast sat down for an interview with Dr. Omer Rashida-Cortez, Director of the Anti-Israel Addicts Anonymous group, who has developed a 12-step program not just for “Israel = apartheid” addicts but specifically tailored for addicts who get every. fucking. thing. wrong. about Israel. Rashida-Cortez noted, “At least drunks can be fun and a potential source of hook ups, whereas netizens who have become meme-educated historians are factually annoying. We believe that this carefully-designed 12-step program may help with their serious affliction.”


Admit you are an addict, and that “apartheid”, “Zio-Nazi”, and out-of-context map memesturn you on more than alcohol and porn. This is something that may cause you to feel shame…but you’ll eventually get over it. Probably. Possibly.
Admit that you’ve never stepped foot in Israel. (_*Having an Israeli or Palestinian friend doesn’t count._)
Confess that you don’t really understand what Zionism means or the difference between the varying types of Zionism, and of course that you don’t understand the difference between the Arab-Israeli Conflict and the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict. It’s probably best to be totally honest and confess that you don’t understand the Middle East at all.

(full article online)









						12-Step Program for Anti-Israel Addicts - The Mideast Beast
					

THE INTERNET -- On Thursday evening The Mideast Beast sat down for an interview with Dr. Ye Rashida-Cortez, Director of the Anti-Israel Addicts Anonymous




					www.themideastbeast.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

US, UK pro-Palestinian politicians Imani Oakley and Thelma Walker believe there is a Chief Rabbi in Gaza
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Credit UN Watch in Geneva for keeping a careful eye on the goings-on here on the East River, as the United Nations continues its incessant campaign to isolate, condemn, vilify, ostracize and denounce the most democratic nation in the Middle East. That’s Israel, the only Jewish country in the roster of 193, which is probably just a coincidence, as no one would ever think of singling out and targeting Jews. What a crazy idea.

What’s not crazy, or funny, is that the UN’s General Assembly, dominated by various shades of dictatorships and tyrannies, is obsessed with the Jews and is annually lining up Israel in the dock for vote after vote to deliver the formal opprobrium from the Parliament of Man.

(full article online)









						UNsurprising: The world body keeps up its assault on Israel
					

Credit UN Watch in Geneva for keeping a careful eye on the goings-on here on the East River, as the United Nations continues its incessant campaign to isolate, condemn, vilify, ostracize and denounce the most democratic nation in the Middle East.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bethlehem is in Area A of the West Bank, which means it’s completely controlled by the Palestinian Authority. Moreover, Bethlehem residents generally don’t live “abjectly”, as – though its tourist-based economy was hit hard by the COVID epidemic – it’s generally considered one of the more prosperous West Bank cities.

Alibhai-Brown then complains:



> Any criticism of [Israel] is deemed anti-Semitic by apologists and diehard allies.


This is a baseless smear, one which was frequently hurled by Jeremy Corbyn’s allies during the Labour Party antisemitism crisis to avoid being held accountable for rhetoric deemed racist per the widely accepted IHRA Working Definition. The IHRA definition, which is used by most major Jewish and pro-Israel groups, is clear that “criticism of Israel similar to that leveled against any other country cannot be regarded as antisemitic”.

Then, Alibhai-Brown writes:



> In November, Israel designated six Palestinian charities as terrorist organisations. These organisations aided Palestinians suffering poverty, mental distress, human rights abuses and gender oppression (by their own men).


As we’ve demonsrated in previous posts, the links between the ‘charities’ she mentions and the PFLP terror group are undeniable, and much of it is open-source information that Alibhai-Brown could have easily accessed.

Alibhai-Brown continues:



> I knew the British-American-Jewish thinker Tony Judt, a proud Jew and stalwart anti-Zionist. After damning Israel as a “belligerently intolerant, faith driven ethno-state” in 1983, he was “cancelled”, his reputation trashed until his death.


Judt wasn’t “cancelled” in the modern sense of the word, and his reputation was not “trashed until his death”.

Though he received some criticism from Jewish groups and others for his opposition to Israel’s existence and his suggestion that the state had become the primary cause of modern antisemitism, he was, until his death, a popular public intellectual and highly celebrated academic.

Then, in her final complaint, Alibhai-Brown writes:

(full article online)









						Yasmin Alibhai-Brown complains that Israel isn't criticised enough
					

An op-ed at i news by columnist Yasmin Alibhai-Brown laments that the nobody pays much attention anymore to the Palestinian cause.  Alibhai-Brown begins her p




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian women arrive at a Jerusalem border crossing carrying an infant who struggled to breathe and was unresponsive; quick-witted soldier hurries to provide child with life-saving treatment before he is taken to the hospital​
(full article online)









						IDF medic caught on video saving Palestinian baby in distress
					

Palestinian women arrive at a Jerusalem border crossing carrying an infant who struggled to breathe and was unresponsive; quick-witted soldier hurries to provide child with life-saving treatment before he is taken to the hospital




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This chart summarizes the main findings. 





Anyone who thinks that Israel is a worse violator of human rights than China is pretty much guaranteed to be an antisemite.

Meanwhile, the ADL released its own study of campus anti-Zionism that often veers into antisemitic tropes:

(full article online)









						"Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion" officers on campus are the most intolerant people around
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas issued a press release yesterday where they praised the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, Michelle Bachelet, for her remarks at a virtual UN session held by the Committee for the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People on Tuesday.

Hamas said that Bachelet's remarks were "important and pivotal", as they "shed light on the continued Israeli occupation's violations against the Palestinian people and holy places."

When a terror group praises the UN's top human rights official, that indicates that something is wrong. And indeed, something is very wrong with Michelle Bachelet.

Her statement can be seen on video here. She speaks for about ten minutes, of which about nine and a half are about how terrible Israel is - starting with the May war in Gaza, which she claims was "directly linked to protests and violent responses by Israeli security forces — first in East Jerusalem, then spreading to the entire Occupied Palestinian Territory and to Israel."

She doesn't mention that Hamas and other groups shot 150 rockets into Israel on May 10, including Jerusalem, and Israeli airstrikes were responses to those attacks.  Instead, Bachelet fully adopts the Hamas narrative that somehow Israeli actions in Sheikh Jarrah and Jerusalem were what caused the war to start - implying that Hamas rockets were meant to defend Palestinians, not attack Israeli civilians.

Bachelet has nothing bad to say about Hamas at all. She doesn't even mention the terror group's name. 

The other thirty seconds that don't obsess over Israel (starting at 10:50) are almost all directed at Hamas' rival Palestinian Authority, where she quickly lists "assaults of journalists and human rights defenders, as well as intimidation; gender-based violence and harassment; excessive use of force; arbitrary arrests and censorship." She then briefly mentions that "the de facto authorities have also restricted Palestinians’ rights."

Unlike her allegations against Israel, she goes into no detail on these human rights abuses against Palestinians. Palestinian women are victims of gender-based violence? Who cares? Certainly not the UN's chief human rights defender.

The video is even more striking. When Bachelet accuses Israel of abuses, she speaks deliberately and looks up from her prepared notes and tries to make eye contact with the viewer. But when she talks about Palestinian abuses, she turns into a robot - she speeds up her delivery and barely looks up from her text. It is a checkbox for her - she doesn't want to be accused of bias so she throws in a little about Palestinian human rights abuses, burying it in her litany of impassioned criticism of Israel.

(full article online)









						UN High Commissioner for Human Rights is in perfect sync with Gaza terrorists. No wonder Hamas praises her.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Most of the 174,000 Palestinians who live in Lebanon (according to a 2017 Lebanese Palestinian Dialogue Committee survey) are stateless and are not entitled to Lebanese citizenship, even though most were born in Lebanon to refugees who fled there during Israel’s 1948 War of Liberation. Without citizenship, they do not have Lebanese identity cards, which also means they are not entitled to health, education, and other government services. Most of them are forced to live in and near 12 official camps, where, according to Human Rights Watch, they exist in “appalling social and economic conditions.”

Palestinians are not allowed to buy land in Lebanon, and the local labor laws bar them from a long list of more than 30 professions. But on Wednesday, Lebanon’s Labor Ministry’s website announced that Palestinians born in Lebanon, as well as non-Lebanese with a Lebanese mother or who are married to a Lebanese citizen, are now allowed to work in professions under the control of Lebanese guilds and syndicates.

(full article online)









						Lebanon Grants Offspring of 1948 Refugees Some Access to Jobs
					

It remains to be seen whether the new access to the job market is permanent or merely intended to cover the urgent need of the medical sector in Lebanon.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Watch has been keeping a database on UN resolutions since 2015. Here is my updated chart using their data of the number of General Assembly  resolutions condemning specific countries in that time period.








Outside the seven countries shown here, the UN has not condemned anyone else in that time period. 

The UN is a joke, illustrated in one diagram.

(full article online)









						A new chart of UN bias against Israel (update)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> UN Watch has been keeping a database on UN resolutions since 2015. Here is my updated chart using their data of the number of General Assembly  resolutions condemning specific countries in that time period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the seven countries shown here, the UN has not condemned anyone else in that time period.
> 
> The UN is a joke, illustrated in one diagram.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new chart of UN bias against Israel (update)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews and white people were banned from a student meeting at Goldsmiths, University of London, that discussed “defending Palestine”.

The meeting last month, which was strictly limited to students who were “African, Arab, Asian, Caribbean and other black communities”, was part of an effort by pro-Palestine activists to use a student strike against job cuts at the university to campaign for their cause.

On the first day of the strike, which began in November, an advertisement for “Palestinian liberation” was shared online while Palestine flags and banners appeared on the picket line.

This was despite the fact that the protest was actually against plans to make staff at the university redundant. 

One speaker at the rally was filmed praising “solidarity with the UCU (University and College Union) and the ongoing commitment to the Palestinian cause”. 

She then declared her support for the anti-Israel Boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) movement. 

“The fight for our university workers, and a demilitarised university that opposes apartheid and occupation, instead of funding it, is the same fight,” she said. 

During the protests in November, a meeting took place entitled “Black Liberation”, with the aim of “opposing Imperialist wars and defending Palestine”, according to publicity material.

On the same day, the Student Union affirmed its “complete, continued and unapologetic solidarity” with Palestinians.

It also declared its support for the London School of Economics (LSE), which is at the centre of an antisemitism row after the Israeli ambassador, Tzipi Hotovely, was targeted by a mob after giving a speech there. 

Goldsmiths is one of a minority of universities that is yet to adopt the international definition of antisemitism drawn up by the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance. 

One student, who wished to remain anonymous, told the JC that a Student Union official involved in the pro-Palestine activism had branded Israelis “more racist than other white people”.

Another, meanwhile, had delivered a lecture about “Jewish privilege”.

Tristan Benhamou, President of Goldsmith’s Jewish Society said: “The reality is this has been a hostile environment since I started, and that was two-and-a-half years ago.

(full article online)



			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/london-university-students-ban-jews-whites-from-meeting-SnJ9kS7wpOG8S9vZIK34X


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Goldsmiths is one of a minority of universities that is yet to adopt the international definition of antisemitism drawn up by the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance.


Why should they  adopt something that sucks?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It also declared its support for the London School of Economics (LSE), which is at the centre of an antisemitism row after the Israeli ambassador, Tzipi Hotovely, was targeted by a mob after giving a speech there.


How is protesting a war criminal antisemitic?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> How is protesting a war criminal antisemitic?



You have reading comprehension difficulties.


----------



## Hollie

“You get what you pay for” is not just a euphemism when it comes to the welfare dependent Islamic terrorist enclaves. Pally / UNRWA texts are drenched with excitement aimed at Israelis. The international community continues to subsidize the diseased ideology espoused by the islamic terrorists so the results are predictable. 












						Palestinian Authority Textbooks ‘Encouraging Violence’ Found on Teenage Girl When Arrested for Jerusalem Stabbing
					

An Israeli security personnel secures the area following an stabbing attack in east Jerusalem December 8, 2021. REUTERS/ Stephen Farrell …




					www.algemeiner.com
				





A 14-year-old Palestinian girl suspected of stabbing a woman in Jerusalem on Wednesday was carrying a number of Palestinian Authority textbooks with messages of violent incitement when she was caught, an Israeli watchdog revealed Thursday.

Police said they arrested the teenager at her school shortly after she stabbed 26-year-old Moriah Cohen — her family’s neighbor in the flashpoint neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah — while the victim was walking with her five children.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Question.
> 
> How many Federal Reserve chairmen were not Jewish?


Most of them were not Jews 14 out 17.
This question essentially sums up all your trolling.
Arab and White supremacists follow the same tropes.

Of course, the "pro-Palestinian" mob would be bothered by that, but not say -
*how many Africans, were ever allowed in any of the Pali-Arab governments?*


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Most of them were not Jews 14 out 17.
> This question essentially sums up all your trolling.
> Arab and White supremacists follow the same tropes.
> 
> Of course, the "pro-Palestinian" mob would be bothered by that, but not say -
> *how many Africans, were ever allowed in any of the Pali-Arab governments?*





rylah said:


> Most of them were not Jews 14 out 17.


Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC:   Race 'v' Ethnicity II
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,




​I'm not sure the Arab Palestinians actually can tell you what is "Illegal or Legal" relative to their way of life.


P F Tinmore said:


> Question.
> 
> How many Federal Reserve chairmen were not Jewish?


*(COMMENT)*
.
Just for the sake of the argument, just suppose that all of them were Jewish.  What difference would that make?

In America, we are learning that it is "ability" and "potential" that means can be entangled, but they are still separate and distinct
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?



Only 3 were Jews, out of 17.

At least we agree, there isn't much difference,
between the White and the Arab supremacist ideology,
both target Jews and ban Africans from their governments.


----------



## Hollie

rylah said:


> Most of them were not Jews 14 out 17.
> This question essentially sums up all your trolling.
> Arab and White supremacists follow the same tropes.
> 
> Of course, the "pro-Palestinian" mob would be bothered by that, but not say -
> *how many Africans, were ever allowed in any of the Pali-Arab governments?*


I’d like to remind P F. Tinmore that Jews in black helicopters are circling overhead and monitoring his every move. I’m afraid in his Jew-obsessed existence, it might push him to run outdoors and start firing guns into the air.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian news network, conducted an opinion poll of Arabs in Jerusalem.

The sample included 1,200 Arab residents of Jerusalem who have an Israeli ID card.

Of the 1,200, 1,116 (93%) say they prefer that Israel retains control over the entire city. Only 84 people answered that they prefer to transfer political control to the Palestinian Authority.

When those 84 people were asked about their willingness to give up their IDs in favor of a Palestinian Authority ID, they suddenly became more Zionist. 79 of them answered that they would refuse to give up the Israeli identity card they now hold and replace it with a Palestinian Authority ID.

Only 5 people answered that they are willing to give up their current Israeli ID.

That's 99.6% that prefer Israeli residence IDs over Palestinian citizenship.


(full article online)









						93% of Jerusalem Arabs want Israel to control the entire city - and most of the other 7% are lying
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
※→ Sixties Fan, et al,

I do not understand this.



Sixties Fan said:


> Of the 1,200, 1,116 (93%) say they prefer that Israel retains control over the entire city.


*(COMMENT)*
.
To hear the Mufti of Jerusalem talk, and to hear the Two Palestinian Governments Talk, Israel is choking the life out of the Arab Citizens of Jerusalem.   So, who is claiming "apartheid?"
.




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Not all of the professions will be opened to Palestinians under the new decree...." — _L'Orient Today_, December 8, 2021.
Palestinian refugees in Lebanon "are socially marginalized, have very limited civil, social, political and economic rights, including restricted access to the Government of Lebanon's public health, educational and social services and face significant restrictions on their right to work and right to own property." — UNRWA, September 2020.
There are several reasons why the Lebanese do not want the Palestinians. One reason is that since the 1970s, the Palestinians have brought war and destruction to Lebanon and turned refugee camps into bases for terror groups.
"It is time to end this history of discrimination and systematic segregation... Qualified Palestinians should be allowed to practice their professions, especially in fields where they are most needed.... Very few Lebanese would share my view." — Sawssan Abou-Zahr, senior Lebanese journalist, Reliefweb, August 1, 2021.
What is clear...is that the international community has long been ignoring the abuses and human rights violations by an Arab country against the Palestinians.
The demonization of Israel by so many journalists, officials and so-called human-rights groups leaves little time to ask why a Palestinian in Lebanon is not permitted to practice medicine while a significant portion of the medical staff at Israeli hospitals consists of Arab doctors and nurses.

(full article online)









						The Arab Apartheid No One Talks About
					

"Not all of the professions will be opened to Palestinians under the new decree...." — L'Orient Today, December 8, 2021. Palestinian refugees in Lebanon "are socially marginalized, have very limited civil, social, political and economic rights, including




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
> ※→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I do not understand this.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> To hear the Mufti of Jerusalem talk, and to hear the Two Palestinian Governments Talk, Israel is choking the life out of the Arab Citizens of Jerusalem.   So, who is claiming "apartheid?"
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Christians and Muslims from all over.

From South Africa, like Bishop Tutu.

The UN, which is full of Christian and Muslim governments which are anti Israel

"Human rights groups"

etc, etc
-----
In the 1990s, the term "Israeli apartheid" gained prominence after Israel, as a result of the Oslo Accords, granted the Palestinians limited self-government in the form of the Palestinian Authority and established a system of permits and checkpoints in the Palestinian Territories.

Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia​https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Israel_and_the_apartheid...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinian news network, conducted an opinion poll of Arabs in Jerusalem.
> 
> The sample included 1,200 Arab residents of Jerusalem who have an Israeli ID card.
> 
> Of the 1,200, 1,116 (93%) say they prefer that Israel retains control over the entire city. Only 84 people answered that they prefer to transfer political control to the Palestinian Authority.
> 
> When those 84 people were asked about their willingness to give up their IDs in favor of a Palestinian Authority ID, they suddenly became more Zionist. 79 of them answered that they would refuse to give up the Israeli identity card they now hold and replace it with a Palestinian Authority ID.
> 
> Only 5 people answered that they are willing to give up their current Israeli ID.
> 
> That's 99.6% that prefer Israeli residence IDs over Palestinian citizenship.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93% of Jerusalem Arabs want Israel to control the entire city - and most of the other 7% are lying
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Give up a Jerusalem ID to go live in a bantustan with no opportunity to make any money?

OK, that makes sense.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
※→ Sixties Fan, et al,

*(QUESTION)*    Is that what it said:  It said: "*Jerusalem ID*" and it said: "*bantustan*."



P F Tinmore said:


> Give up a Jerusalem ID to go live in a bantustan with no opportunity to make any money?
> 
> OK, that makes sense.


*(COMMENT)*
.
What are you saying here?

What I think I hear you saying is that the "Israeli ID" (not Jerusalem ID) offers the Arab Citizens a better standard of living than does the UNRWA and the Palestinian Governments can provide.

The Population of the Palestinians (Gaza Strip & West Bank) is just over 5 Million People.  _*The TOTAL*_
*2020 Pledges towards UNRWA's (Programmes Budget and Non-Programme Budget) was $940+*.  That is enough to give every single Palestinian a Million Dollars and still have $935 Million left for UNRWA Programmes.  And that is just in one year.

Don't whine about "no opportunity to make any money" when the Palestinians could all be millionaires.  You are just demonstrating just how ridiculous you can be; and how frivolous the Palestinians can be with donor contributions.  The 2019 Confirmed Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes was $972+ Million (Programme and non-Programme Budgets).  That is another Million Dollars for each Palestinian.

But wait.   In 2018 Confirmed Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes was $1.2+ Billion.  That is just going back three years.    Take a poll.  How many members of the USMB made a Million Dollars each year for the last three years.

The only reason that every single man, woman, and child in the wonderful nation → State of Palestine is not already a millionaire is that the senior leaders of the government (both Fatah and Hamas) are skimming money off the top.  I am surprised that the senior member of Fatah and HAMAS do not drive Bobcats to work just to cart away the money due to the constituency. 

You really need to get off that Bantustan - Unemployment kick.  There is simply no other adjacent Arab Palestinian State that can afford to make every citizen a millionaire.  Hell, you would NOT even need a UNRWA anymore.

.OK I am off the soapbox,




_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
> ※→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *(QUESTION)*    Is that what it said:  It said: "*Jerusalem ID*" and it said: "*bantustan*."
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> What are you saying here?
> 
> What I think I hear you saying is that the "Israeli ID" (not Jerusalem ID) offers the Arab Citizens a better standard of living than does the UNRWA and the Palestinian Governments can provide.
> 
> The Population of the Palestinians (Gaza Strip & West Bank) is just over 5 Million People.  _*The TOTAL*_
> *2020 Pledges towards UNRWA's (Programmes Budget and Non-Programme Budget) was $940+*.  That is enough to give every single Palestinian a Million Dollars and still have $935 Million left for UNRWA Programmes.  And that is just in one year.
> 
> Don't whine about "no opportunity to make any money" when the Palestinians could all be millionaires.  You are just demonstrating just how ridiculous you can be; and how frivolous the Palestinians can be with donor contributions.  The 2019 Confirmed Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes was $972+ Million (Programme and non-Programme Budgets).  That is another Million Dollars for each Palestinian.
> 
> But wait.   In 2018 Confirmed Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes was $1.2+ Billion.  That is just going back three years.    Take a poll.  How many members of the USMB made a Million Dollars each year for the last three years.
> 
> The only reason that every single man, woman, and child in the wonderful nation → State of Palestine is not already a millionaire is that the senior leaders of the government (both Fatah and Hamas) are skimming money off the top.  I am surprised that the senior member of Fatah and HAMAS do not drive Bobcats to work just to cart away the money due to the constituency.
> 
> You really need to get off that Bantustan - Unemployment kick.  There is simply no other adjacent Arab Palestinian State that can afford to make every citizen a millionaire.  Hell, you would NOT even need a UNRWA anymore.
> 
> .OK I am off the soapbox,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


You are full of crap.

Most of Palestine's economic assets have been stolen, bombed or bulldozed by Israel. There are few opportunities left.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
> ※→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> *(QUESTION)*    Is that what it said:  It said: "*Jerusalem ID*" and it said: "*bantustan*."
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> What are you saying here?
> 
> What I think I hear you saying is that the "Israeli ID" (not Jerusalem ID) offers the Arab Citizens a better standard of living than does the UNRWA and the Palestinian Governments can provide.
> 
> The Population of the Palestinians (Gaza Strip & West Bank) is just over 5 Million People.  _*The TOTAL*_
> *2020 Pledges towards UNRWA's (Programmes Budget and Non-Programme Budget) was $940+*.  That is enough to give every single Palestinian a Million Dollars and still have $935 Million left for UNRWA Programmes.  And that is just in one year.
> 
> Don't whine about "no opportunity to make any money" when the Palestinians could all be millionaires.  You are just demonstrating just how ridiculous you can be; and how frivolous the Palestinians can be with donor contributions.  The 2019 Confirmed Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes was $972+ Million (Programme and non-Programme Budgets).  That is another Million Dollars for each Palestinian.
> 
> But wait.   In 2018 Confirmed Pledges to UNRWA's Programmes was $1.2+ Billion.  That is just going back three years.    Take a poll.  How many members of the USMB made a Million Dollars each year for the last three years.
> 
> The only reason that every single man, woman, and child in the wonderful nation → State of Palestine is not already a millionaire is that the senior leaders of the government (both Fatah and Hamas) are skimming money off the top.  I am surprised that the senior member of Fatah and HAMAS do not drive Bobcats to work just to cart away the money due to the constituency.
> 
> You really need to get off that Bantustan - Unemployment kick.  There is simply no other adjacent Arab Palestinian State that can afford to make every citizen a millionaire.  Hell, you would NOT even need a UNRWA anymore.
> 
> .OK I am off the soapbox,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Rocco,

What Jerusalem ID?  There is only the Israeli ID which allows Arabs to reside and work there.  Many have chosen to become citizens of Israel.

Israel haters want to make it look as if Israel is what South Africa was before with actual Apartheid.

The populations in Gaza and Area A and B are not all millionaires because in what dictatorship would those who managed to become the leaders, would allow the rest of the population to become as rich as they became?

UNWRA's purpose to exist is to keep educating its Arabs that Israel's existence is the reason for their suffering and that they must destroy Israel to be able to "go back home", rather then turning Gaza into a State, or areas A and B into other states where those Arabs can have as normal a life as other Arabs elsewhere.

If you look at those who are identified as Palestinians in Lebanon, Syria, and Jordan, they are not given citizenship after being there for generations, they are used to stir more hatred towards Israel for "their condition.  

UNWRA should have been dismantled a long time ago.  We know why they won't do it.  Too many jobs "depend" on it, and they need to keep every "Palestinian" ready to attack and die for "Palestine".

They did not bother to go against the Hashemites for taking 78% of the Mandate, or Egypt and Jordan from 1948 to 1967.

Or even before that, against the Crusaders, or the Ottomans for all of those centuries.

It is about those who are Jews, who have no "rights" to be sovereign over Muslims, on Muslim conquered territory.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
※→ Sixties Fan, et al,

I made a mistake and left off P F Tinmores name as an addressee.



Sixties Fan said:


> Rocco,
> 
> What Jerusalem ID?  There is only the Israeli ID which allows Arabs to reside and work there.  Many have chosen to become citizens of Israel.
> 
> Israel haters want to make it look as if Israel is what South Africa was before with actual Apartheid.
> 
> out those who are Jews, who have no "rights" to be sovereign over Muslims, on Muslim conquered territory.


*(COMMENT)*

I was actually replying to *Posting #829*.›




​
I was annoyed that he would respond that way.

He raised the "Jerusalem ID"  issue along with the "bantustan " claim.

I get what you are saying and apologize for the confusion.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
> ※→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I made a mistake and left off P F Tinmores name as an addressee.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I was actually replying to *Posting #829*.›
> 
> 
> View attachment 575615​
> I was annoyed that he would respond that way.
> 
> He raised the "Jerusalem ID"  issue along with the "bantustan " claim.
> 
> I get what you are saying and apologize for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


No problem.  I thought that it was strange being addressed to me, but it is always good to remind others of history.  Those like TInmore.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Opinion Poll
> ※→ Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I made a mistake and left off P F Tinmores name as an addressee.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I was actually replying to *Posting #829*.›
> 
> 
> View attachment 575615​
> I was annoyed that he would respond that way.
> 
> He raised the "Jerusalem ID"  issue along with the "bantustan " claim.
> 
> I get what you are saying and apologize for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Unfortunately Tinmore keeps showing how much nothing he knows.

Arab Palestinians are paid a much better salary with Jewish employers, than the PA or  Gaza, which is why so many want to work in Israel when the opportunity happens.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> "Not all of the professions will be opened to Palestinians under the new decree...." — _L'Orient Today_, December 8, 2021.
> Palestinian refugees in Lebanon "are socially marginalized, have very limited civil, social, political and economic rights, including restricted access to the Government of Lebanon's public health, educational and social services and face significant restrictions on their right to work and right to own property." — UNRWA, September 2020.
> There are several reasons why the Lebanese do not want the Palestinians. One reason is that since the 1970s, the Palestinians have brought war and destruction to Lebanon and turned refugee camps into bases for terror groups.
> "It is time to end this history of discrimination and systematic segregation... Qualified Palestinians should be allowed to practice their professions, especially in fields where they are most needed.... Very few Lebanese would share my view." — Sawssan Abou-Zahr, senior Lebanese journalist, Reliefweb, August 1, 2021.
> What is clear...is that the international community has long been ignoring the abuses and human rights violations by an Arab country against the Palestinians.
> The demonization of Israel by so many journalists, officials and so-called human-rights groups leaves little time to ask why a Palestinian in Lebanon is not permitted to practice medicine while a significant portion of the medical staff at Israeli hospitals consists of Arab doctors and nurses.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arab Apartheid No One Talks About
> 
> 
> "Not all of the professions will be opened to Palestinians under the new decree...." — L'Orient Today, December 8, 2021. Palestinian refugees in Lebanon "are socially marginalized, have very limited civil, social, political and economic rights, including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gatestoneinstitute.org



Lebanon's demographics were turned upside down almost over night in 1948 and again in 1967..  The Israelis wanted the Litani River per Ariel Sharon. They have never left Lebanon in peace.





__





						Israel’s War for Water – Planners Network
					





					www.plannersnetwork.org
				




Oct 03, 2006 · Ariel Sharon, the general in charge of the war, later commented, “People generally regard 5 June 1967 as the day the Six-Day War began. That is the official date. ... Some observers speculate that Israel is once more turning eyes toward the Litani River in Lebanon, the only country in the region with a water surplus. After the 1967 war, Moshe ...


The Wazzani-incident in the summer of 2002 - a phoney war?




__





						The Wazzani-incident in the summer of 2002 - a phoney war?
					

Analysis of the Wazzani incident of 2002.




					www.waternet.be
				



Apr 14, 2021 · In September 2002, the situation hardened when the Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon declared that the diversion of water by Lebanon would constitute a casus belli, even when the amount of water used for the project counts for less than 0,5% of the annual Israeli water consumption. Israel felt threatened in its existence and seemed to be prepared to take up arms to convince the Lebanese …


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> You are full of crap.
> 
> Most of Palestine's economic assets have been stolen, bombed or bulldozed by Israel. There are few opportunities left.


Repeated toxic garbage is always toxic garbage.

You do know, or truly do not know because you truly do not care to know, that the ones robbed were the Jews because of Islamic extremism.  It did not start in 1920, it started with the advent of Islam in the 7th century.

First robbed of Gaza in 1920.
Then of TransJordan in 1925
Then of Hebron in 1929.
Then of all of Judea and Samaria and Jewish Quarter in 1948.

Jews have not fought to get back TransJordan or Judea and Samaria.  They should legally try to get it all back, but they will not because, unlike Christians and Muslims, Jews ARE a people of peace and prosperity.

Which explains the miserable lives too many Arabs are not forced to live with the purpose of killing themselves for Islam in order to destroy Israel.


Check with Arafat, Abbas and the Hamas leaders as to ALL the "assets" they have stolen from their own people in those areas in order to enrich only themselves while the rest is used as foot soldiers.

And also check with Jordan, Syria and Lebanon about the status of the Arab Palestinians there, who are demeaned on a daily basis by their own Muslim brothers in order to keep them poor and desperate.


But we do know that you only see what you want to see and that is:

Hatred for Jews and therefore the existence of Israel.

A Psychiatrist would help, but you will never have the guts to seek one and deal with your issues.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Repeated toxic garbage is always toxic garbage.
> 
> You do know, or truly do not know because you truly do not care to know, that the ones robbed were the Jews because of Islamic extremism.  It did not start in 1920, it started with the advent of Islam in the 7th century.
> 
> First robbed of Gaza in 1920.
> Then of TransJordan in 1925
> Then of Hebron in 1929.
> Then of all of Judea and Samaria and Jewish Quarter in 1948.
> 
> Jews have not fought to get back TransJordan or Judea and Samaria.  They should legally try to get it all back, but they will not because, unlike Christians and Muslims, Jews ARE a people of peace and prosperity.
> 
> Which explains the miserable lives too many Arabs are not forced to live with the purpose of killing themselves for Islam in order to destroy Israel.
> 
> 
> Check with Arafat, Abbas and the Hamas leaders as to ALL the "assets" they have stolen from their own people in those areas in order to enrich only themselves while the rest is used as foot soldiers.
> 
> And also check with Jordan, Syria and Lebanon about the status of the Arab Palestinians there, who are demeaned on a daily basis by their own Muslim brothers in order to keep them poor and desperate.
> 
> 
> But we do know that you only see what you want to see and that is:
> 
> Hatred for Jews and therefore the existence of Israel.
> 
> A Psychiatrist would help, but you will never have the guts to seek one and deal with your issues.



I don't think a psychiatrist would help you.

You have distorted the facts beyond recognition and then claim you're the victim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Lebanon's demographics were turned upside down almost over night in 1948 and again in 1967..  The Israelis wanted the Litani River per Ariel Sharon. They have never left Lebanon in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s War for Water – Planners Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plannersnetwork.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 03, 2006 · Ariel Sharon, the general in charge of the war, later commented, “People generally regard 5 June 1967 as the day the Six-Day War began. That is the official date. ... Some observers speculate that Israel is once more turning eyes toward the Litani River in Lebanon, the only country in the region with a water surplus. After the 1967 war, Moshe ...
> 
> 
> The Wazzani-incident in the summer of 2002 - a phoney war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wazzani-incident in the summer of 2002 - a phoney war?
> 
> 
> Analysis of the Wazzani incident of 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.waternet.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apr 14, 2021 · In September 2002, the situation hardened when the Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon declared that the diversion of water by Lebanon would constitute a casus belli, even when the amount of water used for the project counts for less than 0,5% of the annual Israeli water consumption. Israel felt threatened in its existence and seemed to be prepared to take up arms to convince the Lebanese …


Amazing how you always manage to turn one issue into something totally different.

No, Israel has no design on the Litani River.  But you do want to incite others into believing that.






__





						The Litani River: Fact and Fiction on JSTOR
					

Arnon Soffer, The Litani River: Fact and Fiction, Middle Eastern Studies, Vol. 30, No. 4 (Oct., 1994), pp. 963-974




					www.jstor.org
				





After 1971, the growth in southern Lebanon of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)—by refugees from the Jordanian Civil War—resulted in a rise in hostilities in that border area with Israel. These led in 1978 to Operation Litani by Israel and the 1982 Arab–Israel War. The fear exists in Lebanon that Israel will divert the Litani to join the Jordan River system, but Israel *has replied that this is politically unfeasible.*





__





						Litani River | Encyclopedia.com
					

LITANI RIVER River in Lebanon. Flowing entirely within Lebanon, the Litani rises in the Biqa valley and flows south between the Lebanon mountains to the west and the anti-Lebanon mountains to the east until Nabatiya, where it turns sharply to the west crosses Lebanon and empties into the...




					www.encyclopedia.com
				




By all means keep bring up what early Israeli leaders said, with no intent of showing that they never took any action towards those ideas.

Startup Nation has taken care of its own water issues.  But you will not point that out.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> I don't think a psychiatrist would help you.
> 
> You have distorted the facts beyond recognition and then claim you're the victim.


Oh Surada, did you wake up today on the wrong side of the bed?

Those with historical facts do not need psychiatric help. But keep insulting in order to feel good about all the misinformation on Jews and Israel you  have been learning all of your life.

Jews are never victims.

We are survivors.

Am Israel Chai !!!

The People of Israel Live !!!


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Amazing how you always manage to turn one issue into something totally different.
> 
> No, Israel has no design on the Litani River.  But you do want to incite others into believing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Litani River: Fact and Fiction on JSTOR
> 
> 
> Arnon Soffer, The Litani River: Fact and Fiction, Middle Eastern Studies, Vol. 30, No. 4 (Oct., 1994), pp. 963-974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jstor.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 1971, the growth in southern Lebanon of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO)—by refugees from the Jordanian Civil War—resulted in a rise in hostilities in that border area with Israel. These led in 1978 to Operation Litani by Israel and the 1982 Arab–Israel War. The fear exists in Lebanon that Israel will divert the Litani to join the Jordan River system, but Israel *has replied that this is politically unfeasible.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litani River | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> LITANI RIVER River in Lebanon. Flowing entirely within Lebanon, the Litani rises in the Biqa valley and flows south between the Lebanon mountains to the west and the anti-Lebanon mountains to the east until Nabatiya, where it turns sharply to the west crosses Lebanon and empties into the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all means keep bring up what early Israeli leaders said, with no intent of showing that they never took any action towards those ideas.
> 
> Startup Nation has taken care of its own water issues.  But you will not point that out.



You must be very young.. Why do you think the invasion of Southern Lebanon in 1978 was called Operation Litani?

Israel has been all about stealing more land and water assets since 1953. Look what they have done to both Aquifers and the Jordan River. Look what they have done to the water table in the Jordan Basin and the Dead Sea.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Oh Surada, did you wake up today on the wrong side of the bed?
> 
> Those with historical facts do not need psychiatric help. But keep insulting in order to feel good about all the misinformation on Jews and Israel you  have been learning all of your life.
> 
> Jews are never victims.
> 
> We are survivors.
> 
> Am Israel Chai !!!
> 
> The People of Israel Live !!!



You're an obsessed amateur propagandist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You must be very young.. Why do you think the invasion of Southern Lebanon in 1978 was called Operation Litani?
> 
> Israel has been all about stealing more land and water assets since 1953. Look what they have done to both Aquifers and the Jordan River. Look what they have done to the water table in the Jordan Basin and the Dead Sea.



Surada, who knows nothing, and wants to know nothing, will continue to make accusations without looking first and then stepping on the road.
----

The announced objective of the operation was *to destroy the bases of the PLO south of the Litani River in order to restore a sense of security in northern Israel*. ... The original name of the operation was changed accordingly and became Operation Litani.



			https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/wars-and-operations/operation-litani/
		


On March 11, 1978, three days before the start of Operation Litani (Hebrew: מבצע ליטני, 'Mivtsa Litani'), eleven terrorists from the Palestine Liberation Organization, led by Dalal al-Mughrabi, infiltrated Israel from Lebanon by sea, and took control of an Israeli civilian bus. The bus was traveling along a coastal road near Tel Aviv. 35 civilians, including 13 children, were killed, and 71 were wounded in the attack.​The attack, known as the "Coastal Road Massacre" (Hebrew: טבח כביש החוף, "Tevah Kvish HaHof"), demonstrated a clear desire to sabotage the peace process with Egypt. In response to this attack, the Israeli government decided to take military action against the PLO's terrorist infrastructures located in southern Lebanon, in order to push the PLO beyond the Litani River. In a few days, the IDF was able to reach the banks of the Litani River.



			https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/wars-and-operations/operation-litani/


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> You're an obsessed amateur propagandist.


Cries the professional propagandist.  LMHO


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Surada, who knows nothing, and wants to know nothing, will continue to make accusations without looking first and then stepping on the road.
> ----
> 
> The announced objective of the operation was *to destroy the bases of the PLO south of the Litani River in order to restore a sense of security in northern Israel*. ... The original name of the operation was changed accordingly and became Operation Litani.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/wars-and-operations/operation-litani/
> 
> 
> 
> On March 11, 1978, three days before the start of Operation Litani (Hebrew: מבצע ליטני, 'Mivtsa Litani'), eleven terrorists from the Palestine Liberation Organization, led by Dalal al-Mughrabi, infiltrated Israel from Lebanon by sea, and took control of an Israeli civilian bus. The bus was traveling along a coastal road near Tel Aviv. 35 civilians, including 13 children, were killed, and 71 were wounded in the attack.​The attack, known as the "Coastal Road Massacre" (Hebrew: טבח כביש החוף, "Tevah Kvish HaHof"), demonstrated a clear desire to sabotage the peace process with Egypt. In response to this attack, the Israeli government decided to take military action against the PLO's terrorist infrastructures located in southern Lebanon, in order to push the PLO beyond the Litani River. In a few days, the IDF was able to reach the banks of the Litani River.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/wars-and-operations/operation-litani/



This is what European Zionism brought to Palestine and the neighbors yet you claim victim status, reparations and foreign aid.

Read Moshe Dayan.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Cries the professional propagandist.  LMHO



I am old.. and I have watched this for 70 years. Who could forget Palestine before the 1967 war.. before Operation Susannah, the Suez Crisis, Deir Yassin, the Qibya massacre, the invasion of Lebanon, the Sabra and Shatilla massacre, the attack on the USS Liiberty, the bombing of the Marine barracks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> This is what European Zionism brought to Palestine and the neighbors yet you claim victim status, reparations and foreign aid.
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan.


You have not read Moshe Dayan.  Stop telling others to do it when you have no interest in doing so.

Jews have brought prosperity to any of the continents they have moved to from their homeland in Israel.  And that includes their own homeland which they had to return to in order to become sovereign of their own lives as most people are.

You are out of touch.

Abraham Accords !!!!!!

How Israel helps people all over the world, including Jordan, Egypt and any other Muslim country which is willing to live in peace with the Indigenous people of the Land of Israel.

They know that the Jews, even those who came from Europe, are the indigenous people of the region.  You prefer to read your conspiracy theories and continue to attack Israel.

Palestinians want you to stop doing it, because they have families to support, and they are very happy to go and work in Israel whenever Israel allows them to get jobs there.  Those Arabs are the victims of their leaders and of fools like you, because you want to destroy the jobs they look forward to going to as they  also getting a better salary than the PA or Hamas want to give them.


By all means, you go on wanting to damage the little these Arabs manage to get working in Israel, or for Jews, because you want to accuse ALL Jews of being European and not indigenous to the land.


Arabs know better.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> I am old.. and I have watched this for 70 years. Who could forget Palestine before the 1967 war.. before Operation Susannah, the Suez Crisis, Deir Yassin, the Qibya massacre, the invasion of Lebanon, the Sabra and Shatilla massacre, the attack on the USS Liiberty, the bombing of the Marine barracks.


You are a 70 year old conspiracy idiot.

Go learn actual history of the region by reputable sources.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Surada, who knows nothing, and wants to know nothing, will continue to make accusations without looking first and then stepping on the road.
> ----
> 
> The announced objective of the operation was *to destroy the bases of the PLO south of the Litani River in order to restore a sense of security in northern Israel*. ... The original name of the operation was changed accordingly and became Operation Litani.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/wars-and-operations/operation-litani/
> 
> 
> 
> On March 11, 1978, three days before the start of Operation Litani (Hebrew: מבצע ליטני, 'Mivtsa Litani'), eleven terrorists from the Palestine Liberation Organization, led by Dalal al-Mughrabi, infiltrated Israel from Lebanon by sea, and took control of an Israeli civilian bus. The bus was traveling along a coastal road near Tel Aviv. 35 civilians, including 13 children, were killed, and 71 were wounded in the attack.​The attack, known as the "Coastal Road Massacre" (Hebrew: טבח כביש החוף, "Tevah Kvish HaHof"), demonstrated a clear desire to sabotage the peace process with Egypt. In response to this attack, the Israeli government decided to take military action against the PLO's terrorist infrastructures located in southern Lebanon, in order to push the PLO beyond the Litani River. In a few days, the IDF was able to reach the banks of the Litani River.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.idf.il/en/minisites/wars-and-operations/operation-litani/


*Dalal al-Mughrabi was Palestinian. What was she doing in Labanon?*​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> *Dalal al-Mughrabi was Palestinian. What was she doing in Labanon?*​


Here lazy bones:

(She was doing what she was turned into.  A terrorist who was only too happy to kill Jews)

1978 operation​Mughrabi was part of a group of eleven Palestinian and Lebanese militants who landed on March 11, 1978, on the coastal plain near Tel Aviv.[3][9] Mughrabi allegedly led the group, though reports differ.[12] The timing was aimed at scuttling peace talks between Menachem Begin and Anwar Sadat,[13] and the intent was to attack the ministry of defence in Tel Aviv[3] or to "reach the Knesset and demand the release of Palestinian prisoners."[14] or to "kill as many Israelis as possible".[13]

Murder of Gail Rubin​Landing at the beach, Mughrabi's group met American photographer Gail Rubin, who was taking nature photographs on the beach, and asked her where they were, after which they killed her.[15] Both surviving members of the group later confirmed that it was Mughrabi who killed Rubin,[16] who was the niece of US Senator Abraham A. Ribicoff.[17]

Hijacking​The militants opened fire at passing traffic and hijacked a taxi, killing its occupants.[13] They seized a bus and headed to Tel Aviv,[12][13] and then hijacked another bus, moving the hostages (now numbering 71) to the first bus.[13]

Israeli forces stopped the bus, and a shooting battle ensued before it exploded.[3][13][18] During the shootout Mughrabi allegedly raised the Palestinian flag and declared the establishment of a Palestinian state.[3] Israel says the bus exploded after Mughrabi blew it up with a grenade, while Palestinians say it was struck by fire from an Israeli helicopter gunship.[3][13]A total of 38 Israelis, including 13 children, were killed and 72 were wounded; Mughrabi and eight other militants died as well.[2][19]









						Dalal Mughrabi - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Let us watch Tinmore be happy that she killed Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Here lazy bones:
> 
> (She was doing what she was turned into.  A terrorist who was only too happy to kill Jews)
> 
> 1978 operation​Mughrabi was part of a group of eleven Palestinian and Lebanese militants who landed on March 11, 1978, on the coastal plain near Tel Aviv.[3][9] Mughrabi allegedly led the group, though reports differ.[12] The timing was aimed at scuttling peace talks between Menachem Begin and Anwar Sadat,[13] and the intent was to attack the ministry of defence in Tel Aviv[3] or to "reach the Knesset and demand the release of Palestinian prisoners."[14] or to "kill as many Israelis as possible".[13]
> 
> Murder of Gail Rubin​Landing at the beach, Mughrabi's group met American photographer Gail Rubin, who was taking nature photographs on the beach, and asked her where they were, after which they killed her.[15] Both surviving members of the group later confirmed that it was Mughrabi who killed Rubin,[16] who was the niece of US Senator Abraham A. Ribicoff.[17]
> 
> Hijacking​The militants opened fire at passing traffic and hijacked a taxi, killing its occupants.[13] They seized a bus and headed to Tel Aviv,[12][13] and then hijacked another bus, moving the hostages (now numbering 71) to the first bus.[13]
> 
> Israeli forces stopped the bus, and a shooting battle ensued before it exploded.[3][13][18] During the shootout Mughrabi allegedly raised the Palestinian flag and declared the establishment of a Palestinian state.[3] Israel says the bus exploded after Mughrabi blew it up with a grenade, while Palestinians say it was struck by fire from an Israeli helicopter gunship.[3][13]A total of 38 Israelis, including 13 children, were killed and 72 were wounded; Mughrabi and eight other militants died as well.[2][19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalal Mughrabi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us watch Tinmore be happy that she killed Jews.


That ducks my question, as usual.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dr. Hani El Akkad writes in Al Watan Voice a hysterical piece (in both senses of the word




> The Jewish Hanukkah candelabra was lit in Dubai to celebrate the Hebrew festival. It is a holiday in which the Jews celebrate to commemorate the inauguration of the alleged Second Temple in Jerusalem in 164 BC.
> 
> I do not know if the Jewish menorah igniters [in the UAE] knew that this was their recognition of the right of the Jews in Jerusalem and therefore their right to destroy the Al-Aqsa Mosque and demolish the honorable Dome of the Rock and establish their alleged temple. The calamity if they knew and considered this religious tolerance and the biggest calamity if they consider this as a matter of Arab generosity and a kind of authenticity of the people of the Emirates. The truth is that I am trying to find approaches for reasons that are logical through which I can justify this heinous act of the Emiratis, but I cannot not find it. I do not think that there are reasons under any logic that would allow something forbidden, which is erecting the eight candle Jewish menorah on Arab land or on any building on Arab land, even if the Jews recognized the right of the Palestinians to a state with Jerusalem as its capital.
> 
> And a blue color covering the Burj Khalifa, which we thought was the Burj Al Arab, but after it was defiled by the feet of the Jews and their blue flag, it needs rain for a hundred years to be cleansed...!!, What is left of your Arabness, O Arabs in the Emirates...? To speak the Hebrew language, take off the headband and the keffiyeh, and wear the Jewish kippah...!! You mumble on deaf stones and insert messages to the gods in the holes in the walls, and claim that God heard your prayers and answered you, and you became God’s chosen people.







Dr. Al Akkad saw this Photoshopped picture created last year and believed it. Burj al Khalifa was never lit up with the Israeli flag.

He also thinks that a movie that Arabs have flipped out over that was originally meant to be Jordan's Oscar entry was really written by the Mossad.

Hate is a bizarre thing to monitor.











						Another Arab op-ed that starts off anti-Israel, ends up hating Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Beinart's logic is:

A. The American Left is more likely to be anti-Israel.
B. The American Right, who are mostly Zionist, is more likely to be antisemitic.
Conclusion: Zionists are more likely to be antisemitic.

This is quite false. 

Let's say that 70% of the Right - an overwhelming majority - are pro-Israel and 30% are anti-Israel. It makes sense that most of those 30% also have anti-Jewish attitudes. (ThinkPat Buchanan or Ron Unz, both prominent conservative haters of Israel and purveyors of antisemitism.)

Now, what percentage of Americans altogether have antisemitic attitudes? A 2019 ADL survey says that 24% of Americans say that Jews are more loyal to Israel than America and 15% say Jews have too much influence in business. If most of the anti-Israel Right agree with those statements, that would mean that the majority of those with overtly antisemitic attitudes are right wing anti-Zionists - and not one right-wing Zionist! 

The only conclusion you can draw is that members of the Right are more likely to be overtly antisemitic than the Left - but it even imply that Zionists are antisemitic! Very few Zionists would answer those survey questions in the affirmative. The relatively small number of Americans who harbor explicit antisemitic attitudes mean that a minority of the Right - the anti-Zionists  - can easily be the majority of the proud Jew-haters. 

Beinart flunks Logic 101.

To claim that Zionists are more likely to be antisemitic is purely Beinart's bias. It's part of the fantasy among socialist Jews that Christian Zionists are really antisemites, even though they cannot point to a poll that shows that.

Beinart chooses the surveys that support his thesis both in the US and Europe. But the American Left is going in the direction of the British Left, and the British Left is actually attracting overt antisemites. In a 2019 survey that Beinart would never quote, 58% of those who strongly liked Jeremy Corbyn held two or more overtly antisemitic views, and 35% held four or more such views - a huge amount that was not seen in other politicians.  Will the American Left go in that direction? Do Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib attract overt antisemites? It is not a far fetched concern. And it is not one that concerns Peter Beinart.

Not to say that there are no antisemitic idiots who admire Israel. Of course there are. Israel haters love to point to white supremacist Richard Spencer as if he represents the Zionism of the Right (and often they make the even more egregious logical error that if a hater says he loves Israel, Zionists must support hate.)

I wouldn't call those antisemites Zionists. They are just bigots who look at Israel as an ally in their own xenophobia against Muslims. Saying that you want Jews you hate to leave your country and go to Israel is not Zionism. Saying that you want to treat minorities horribly and falsely using Israel as a model is not Zionism. But Beinart pretends that it is, redefining the meaning of the word "Zionist" itself to prove his points.

One more point: Beinart says that defining anti-Zionism as antisemitism is creating a tautology. Indeed it is. But what if it isn't a definition - but an observation?

(full article online)









						Peter Beinart flunks basic logic in pretending to prove that Zionists are antisemitic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Dalal al-Mughrabi
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,



P F Tinmore said:


> *Dalal al-Mughrabi was Palestinian. What was she doing in Labanon?*​


*(COMMENT)*

Who said Dalal al-Mughrabi was Palestinian?

She is Lebanese by birth...  She was just a psychopathic member of the PLO Lebanese branch. 






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: Dalal al-Mughrabi
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Who said Dalal al-Mughrabi was Palestinian?
> 
> She is Lebanese by birth...  She was just a psychopathic member of the PLO Lebanese branch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Her father was a Palestinian refugee.  The habit is to call all Arabs who fled, Palestinians, even their descendants.

Only people on the planet who do that.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Her father was a Palestinian refugee.  The habit is to call all Arabs who fled, Palestinians, even their descendants.
> 
> Only people on the planet who do that.



Not really.. Lots of Israelis have sought residence in Germany and dual citizzenship.. Only the Palestinians are denied the right of return.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Not really.. Lots of Israelis have sought residence in Germany and dual citizzenship.. Only the Palestinians are denied the right of return.


Jews were denied the right to return to Gaza from 1920 to 1967.

Jews were denied the right to return to TransJordan from 1925 to reside, till today.

Jews were denied the right to return to Hebron from 1929 till 1967

Jews were denied to return to Jerusalem's  Jewish Quarter, Judea and Samaria from 1948 till 1967


Do you have any more crocodile tears to shed?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Her father was a Palestinian refugee.  The habit is to call all Arabs who fled, Palestinians, even their descendants.
> 
> Only people on the planet who do that.


Does that mean that my gardener's son is not Mexican?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


There are a lot of good people in Israel. It is the government that sucks. Just like most every country in the world.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: RoR
※→ surada, et al,


surada said:


> Not really.. Lots of Israelis have sought residence in Germany and dual citizzenship..


*(COMMENT)*

Many countries have regulatory requirements on Dual Citizenship.  It is a domestic issue.

What is the intention:

Article 2(7) *Chapter 1, UN Charter *says:​​Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the_* domestic jurisdiction *_of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.​
The protects every state against the UN coming in and rewriting domestic law.



surada said:


> Only the Palestinians are denied the right of return.


*(COMMENT)*

Again, there is no blanket Right of Return (RoR).  That is especially true in the case of the Arab Palestinians that may turn hostile on remote command.  Under the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) there are exceptions in addition to restrictions that the International Community is *NOT "authorized to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction.*"  Additionally, the restrictions have exceptions when they "*are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights* recognized in the present Covenant."

There is absolutely no international authority to force immigration, and there is every reason to believe that the Arab Palestinian may adopt or provide support for "armed struggle."  The Arab Palestinians must comply with German Laws pertaining to domestic laws on German citizenship, naturalization, and immigration.

( ∑ )

The Arab Palestinians pull that crap about the RoR as if there is some banket law that says forced immigration is authorized.  Well, there is not.  The UN regardless of the number of General Assembly Resolutions that address this RoR issue, may not intervene in matters of Domestic Law. *( Ω )*






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: RoR
> ※→ surada, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Many countries have regulatory requirements on Dual Citizenship.  It is a domestic issue.
> 
> What is the intention:
> 
> Article 2(7) *Chapter 1, UN Charter *says:​​Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially within the_* domestic jurisdiction *_of any state or shall require the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.​
> The protects every state against the UN coming in and rewriting domestic law.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Again, there is no blanket Right of Return (RoR).  That is especially true in the case of the Arab Palestinians that may turn hostile on remote command.  Under the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) there are exceptions in addition to restrictions that the International Community is *NOT "authorized to intervene in matters which are essentially within the domestic jurisdiction.*"  Additionally, the restrictions have exceptions when they "*are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights* recognized in the present Covenant."
> 
> There is absolutely no international authority to force immigration, and there is every reason to believe that the Arab Palestinian may adopt or provide support for "armed struggle."  The Arab Palestinians must comply with German Laws pertaining to domestic laws on German citizenship, naturalization, and immigration.
> 
> ( ∑ )
> 
> The Arab Palestinians pull that crap about the RoR as if there is some banket law that says forced immigration is authorized.  Well, there is not.  The UN regardless of the number of General Assembly Resolutions that address this RoR issue, may not intervene in matters of Domestic Law. *( Ω )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> There is absolutely no international authority to force immigration,


Citizens returning home is not immigration.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You are full of crap.
> 
> Most of Palestine's economic assets have been stolen, bombed or bulldozed by Israel. There are few opportunities left.


Your usual excuses for Pally failures and incompetence.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Citizens returning home is not immigration.


Citizens. It will hurt but try thinking about what that term means. 



There's always youtube.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Citizens. It will hurt but try thinking about what that term means.
> 
> 
> 
> There's always youtube.


Israel invoked Resolution 181 in its declaration of independence. Resolution 181 stated that all Palestinian citizens who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state shall become citizens of the Jewish state. IOW, Palestinian refugees are citizens of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel invoked Resolution 181 in its declaration of independence. Resolution 181 stated that all Palestinian citizens who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state shall become citizens of the Jewish state. IOW, Palestinian refugees are citizens of Israel.


181 was never implemented, remember?

So, there's that.

Stop whining.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel invoked Resolution 181 in its declaration of independence. Resolution 181 stated that all Palestinian citizens who normally live in the territory that becomes the Jewish state shall become citizens of the Jewish state. IOW, Palestinian refugees are citizens of Israel.



IOW, only* Arab supremacists* would imagine
they deserve citizenship for failing to destroy a country.
But then again, making sense and reading isn't their strong side...









						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## rylah

The Arab world’s silent reproductive revolution​*“Most Arab families want to have two to three children at most,” Marcia Inhorn, the author of a 2018 study from Yale University that explained the unprecedented decline in fertility rates".*

The phenomenon, which first started in 1975, has occurred without “major economic development or strong family planning programs”, according to the study.

When total fertility rates were first recorded in the 1975–1980 period, women in all 17 Arab nations showed rates far exceeding the world average at that time, which was 3.85 children per woman, according to Inhorn’s study.

Today, only three Arab countries, Egypt, Jordan, and Yemen, have a total fertility rate above three.









						Dramatic drop in Arab world’s fertility rate
					

Changing household structures, economic growth and contraceptives prompt dramatic drop in fertility rate, study finds.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## rylah

Miss India wins Miss Universe held in Israel
					

EILAT: Miss India Harnaaz Sandhu was crowned Miss Universe in the Israeli city of Eilat early Monday, with several contestants defying pressure to boycott in support of the Palestinians. The 70th edition of the annual pageant, held in Israel for the first time, has also faced complications from...




					www.arabnews.com
				











						The widening and deepening of Israel-India ties - analysis
					

Multiple Indian officials have visited Israel in the last few weeks - where are relations headed?




					www.jpost.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: RoR
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,


P F Tinmore said:


> Citizens returning home is not immigration.


*(COMMENT)*

So, you are saying that all the people turned down now were living in Israel 70 years ago (feet on the ground)?





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Esdraelon

Sixties Fan said:


> Why fund an agency whose entire purpose is to perpetuate the problem it is supposedly meant to fix? The number of people it has to feed and house and educate according to its mandate will continue to grow year after year according to its skewed definition of "refugee" where even full citizens of other countries and their descendants remain "refugees" forever.


Add to this the regular claims of Israel committing "genocide".  If they are, they're damned ineffective at it.  That population grows every year and the worst health problems they have are diabetes secondary to obesity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: RoR
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> So, you are saying that all the people turned down now were living in Israel 70 years ago (feet on the ground)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


John McCain was born in Panama. Ted Cruze was born in Canada.

Both qualified to run for president.

Similarly, Arafat's father, who happened to be working in Egypt at the time, was Palestinian. His siblings were born in Palestine. Arafat was Palestinian.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> John McCain was born in Panama. Ted Cruze was born in Canada.
> 
> Both qualified to run for president.
> 
> Similarly, Arafat's father, who happened to be working in Egypt at the time, was Palestinian. His siblings were born in Palestine. Arafat was Palestinian.


Arafat's rather was a citizen of the ''counrty of Pal'istan'' invented by the Treaty of Lausanne in 1924?

Link?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: RoR
※→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Avoiding the Question​The Fallacy of Avoiding the Question is a type of Fallacy of Avoiding the Issue that occurs when the issue is how to answer some question. The fallacy occurs when someone’s answer doesn’t really respond to the question asked. The fallacy is also called “Changing the Question.”



RoccoR said:


> So, you are saying that all the people turned down now were living in Israel 70 years ago (feet on the ground)?





P F Tinmore said:


> John McCain was born in Panama. Ted Cruze was born in Canada.
> 
> Both qualified to run for president.
> 
> Similarly, Arafat's father, who happened to be working in Egypt at the time, was Palestinian. His siblings were born in Palestine. Arafat was Palestinian.


*(COMMENT)*

The case of John McCain and Ted Cruise relative to citizenship is a matter of US Domestic Jurisdiction.

It is my understanding that Yasser Arafat was never an Israeli Citizen.  Neither parent ever held Israeli Citizenship.  Israeli Citizenship is a matter of Israeli Domestic Law.

Any person, anywhere in the world, can make an "application" for Israeli Citizenship.  It is up to the Israelis to determine who qualifies (meets the criteria without exception) as a citizen.  BUT, if you had your feet on the ground in 1948 when Israel was created, you might have a good case.

Who is, or is not, an American Citizen is simply NOT applicable in the case for Israeli Citizenship.  

I suspect that most of the people in the Middle East, that actually wanted Israeli Citizenship, and qualified for citizenship, have received their citizenship already.  the "Right of Return" (RoR) under Israeli Law means something different than does the *Human Rights Law* (HRL) under the* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) expresses.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
> SUBTOPIC: RoR
> ※→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Avoiding the Question​The Fallacy of Avoiding the Question is a type of Fallacy of Avoiding the Issue that occurs when the issue is how to answer some question. The fallacy occurs when someone’s answer doesn’t really respond to the question asked. The fallacy is also called “Changing the Question.”
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The case of John McCain and Ted Cruise relative to citizenship is a matter of US Domestic Jurisdiction.
> 
> It is my understanding that Yasser Arafat was never an Israeli Citizen.  Neither parent ever held Israeli Citizenship.  Israeli Citizenship is a matter of Israeli Domestic Law.
> 
> Any person, anywhere in the world, can make an "application" for Israeli Citizenship.  It is up to the Israelis to determine who qualifies (meets the criteria without exception) as a citizen.  BUT, if you had your feet on the ground in 1948 when Israel was created, you might have a good case.
> 
> Who is, or is not, an American Citizen is simply NOT applicable in the case for Israeli Citizenship.
> 
> I suspect that most of the people in the Middle East, that actually wanted Israeli Citizenship, and qualified for citizenship, have received their citizenship already.  the "Right of Return" (RoR) under Israeli Law means something different than does the *Human Rights Law* (HRL) under the* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR) expresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R


Citizenship is territorial. The name of the place may change but it is the same place.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Citizenship is territorial. The name of the place may change but it is the same place.


Egypt is not Israel.  Arafat was not born in Israel. 
Citizenship is whatever a country decides.

Just look at how Jordan gives and then takes citizenship from the Arabs who fled the war in 1948.

Just look at how the Arab who fled that war are treated in Lebanon, or Syria.

Arafat was born in Cairo, Egypt in 1929.  It does not make him a Palestinian regardless of his parents coming from there, or Wikepedia or any other sources suddenly saying that he is one because he became the Arab Palestinians leader.  Where did his parents come from before Palestine?  Were they some of the many who moved to Palestine for jobs offered by Jews who were working to re construct the Jewish Nation?  I would like to know.

They are still all Arabs.  Their indigenous land is called the Arabian Peninsula.  One day in the future when the Arabs suddenly lose control of that Peninsula, and anything can happen, they will be crying for their indigenous land and how it was taken from them.   And THAT is the only indigenous land they have the right to cry and fight for.

-------------------

Arafat was born to Palestinian parents in Cairo, Egypt, where he spent most of his youth and studied at the University of King Fuad I. While a student, he embraced Arab nationalist and anti-Zionist ideas. Opposed to the 1948 creation of the State of Israel, he fought alongside the Muslim Brotherhoodduring the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. Returning to Cairo, he served as president of the General Union of Palestinian Students from 1952 to 1956. In the latter part of the 1950s he co-founded Fatah, a paramilitary organisation seeking the removal of Israel and its replacement with a Palestinian state. Fatah operated within several Arab countries, from where it launched attacks on Israeli targets. In the latter part of the 1960s Arafat's profile grew; in 1967 he joined the PLO and in 1969 was elected chair of the Palestinian National Council (PNC). Fatah's growing presence in Jordan resulted in military clashes with King Hussein's Jordanian government and in the early 1970s it relocated to Lebanon. There, Fatah assisted the Lebanese National Movement during the Lebanese Civil War and continued its attacks on Israel, resulting in it becoming a major target of Israel's 1978 and 1982 invasions.

From 1983 to 1993, Arafat based himself in Tunisia, and began to shift his approach from open conflict with the Israelis to negotiation. In 1988, he acknowledged Israel's right to exist and sought a two-state solution to the Israeli–Palestinian conflict. In 1994 he returned to Palestine, settling in Gaza City and promoting self-governance for the Palestinian territories. He engaged in a series of negotiations with the Israeli government to end the conflict between it and the PLO.









						Yasser Arafat - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2001, a Palestinian sniper took aim, targeted and shot ten month old Shalhevet Pass in the head, as she sat next to her father in a Hebron playground.

The reason? Because she was Jewish.

Two weeks ago, Amos Schocken, publisher of Haaretz, wrote a shockingly disgusting tweet:




> Shalhevet Pass was killed due to the irresponsibility of her parents, who thought it possible to bring up children in an embattled environment, and of the Welfare Ministry, which in a normal country would have removed children from war zones.


Don't mention the Fatah sniper that killed her. No, the enlightened Left expect Palestinians to be targeting babies. To them, Palestinians can't help themselves - these arbiters of morality consider Palestinians animals and if they attack children, it is the fault of the parents for allowing them to live near the animals.

To make the accusation even more grotesque, the Palestinian Authority originally denied that Shalhevet was murdered by a Palestinian. They claimed that her mother murdered her. Now the publisher of an Israeli newspaper is pretty much saying the same thing, redoubling the pain of a bereaved mother. But it's OK - he's on the side of morality and enlightenment, unlike the primitive Jews who still care about their second holiest city.

How about the parents of children who live in Sderot or Ashkelon, within range of Hamas rockets? Are they irresponsible too? Oh, yes, all of Israel is now in range of Hamas and Hezbollah rockets - so all parents must leave, right? 

Schocken has come under deserved criticism and fired back with an entire column in Haaretz where he defends himself, badly.

Schocken says that there is a difference between Hebron and Sderot. His proof? "The UN Security Council, with the participation of Israel’s best friends, determined in December 2016 that any Israeli civilian presence beyond the 1967 Green Line, in the occupied territories, is illegal."

Notice how he moves the goalposts. Originally his criteria for bad parenting was raising kids in an "embattled environment" which has nothing to do with national borders. Now he says that it has to do with whether they live somewhere legally. And even then he is wrong - people moving voluntarily to the territories do not violate any laws. The people who attack them, do. 

This also means that according to this moral arbiter, Jewish parents who live across the Green Line in Jerusalem are also irresponsible. That visiting the Kotel is a violation of international law. The rebuilding the Hurva synagogue in the Old City was an act of illegal settlement. Jews should remain in Tel Aviv and Haifa, and all Jewish holy places properly belong to those who would ban Jews from visiting. 

Schocken, sensing that his main argument has no merit, then tries to change the subject and says that anyone who thinks that Jews should be allowed to live across the Green Line supports apartheid. He adds that all of Israel is an apartheid state anyway, guaranteeing adulation from the Israel haters. 

And then Schocken claims that he is the real Zionist, he who is willing to give away everything Jewish about Israel.  Jews who want to ensure access to historic Jewish sites are criminals who support racism and apartheid.

(full article online)









						Ha'aretz publisher Amos Schocken's grotesque tweet blaming the victims of Arab terror
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last month, Israel and Jordan signed a  declaration of intent for a water-for-energy deal, where Jordan would build export 600 megawatts of power generated by new solar generators in the desert, and Israel providing 200 million cubic meters of desalinated water.

Today, the deal was debated in the Jordanian parliament, where it was opposed by many. There were complaints that Jordan should investigate other alternatives rather than deal with Israel.

The most insane comment came from representative Suleiman Abu Yahya, who said: "There are two reasons for announcing this treaty, the first is the announced lack of water, and the second is our possession of a power source, and the enemy's possession of a water source. But the occupation does not have any energy problem, and it is possible that they put poison in the water coming to us. We cannot trust the water coming from the occupation.”

Jews poisoning the wells? Sounds familiar.

It sounds like Mr. Abu Yahya does not trust his own government to test the water that its people would drink. If a member of Parliament doesn't trust his own water authority with something so basic, it would probably be a good idea to only drink bottled water when visiting Jordan.









						Jordanian MP thinks Jews might put poison in water coming from Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(We all know why, don't we? )

The United Nations once again marked the “International Day of Solidarity with the Palestinian People” on November 29, with a day of speeches and “cultural events” at the organization’s New York headquarters.

Billed as an “opportunity for the international community to focus its attention on the question of Palestine,” the date marks 74 years since the UN passed resolution 181, the partition of the British-ruled Mandate for Palestine to create a Jewish state and an Arab state, with Jerusalem under international control.

It was a plan that drew support from world powers including the United States, the Soviet Union, France, and Belgium. It was also accepted by the majority of Jews.

However, the Arab side resolutely rejected any kind of compromise that would see the establishment of a Jewish state. Instead, it launched a wave of attacks against the Jewish population — and soon, a war of annihilation to destroy Israel, and push all of its Jewish residents into the sea.


Over the course of the following seven decades, the Palestinian leadership has maintained this combative approach to its Jewish neighbors, rebuffing every single peace overture that has ever been made, while simultaneously claiming to be systematically denied any chance at self-determination.

(full article online)









						Why Does the United Nations Celebrate Palestinian Terrorism and Rejectionism?
					

Mahmoud Abbas, President of the Palestinian Authority, delivers a speech remotely at the UN General Assembly 76th session General Debate …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One month after publishing a fawning profile about a Gaza professor and apparent “champion of Hebrew poetry,” Refaat Alareer, The New York Times has issued an astonishing editor’s note that effectively retracts the entire piece.

The article by the NYT’s Jerusalem Bureau Chief Patrick Kingsley, _In Gaza, a Contentious Palestinian Professor Calmly Teaches Israeli Poetry_, lavished praise on Alareer for teaching the works of celebrated Israeli poet Yehuda Amichai, as well as commending him for encouraging his students to “empathize” with Jewish characters in certain texts. 

However, on December 14, an addendum was attached to the article, stating that editors have now “reviewed additional information that is at odds with the article’s portrayal of Refaat Alareer,” and concluded that the “article did not accurately reflect Mr. Alareer’s views on Israeli poetry or how he teaches it.”

In addition, the note asserts:



> In the class witnessed by a Times reporter, Mr. Alareer taught a poem by the Israeli poet Yehuda Amichai, which he called ‘beautiful,’ saying it underscored the ‘shared humanity’ of Israelis and Palestinians. He said he admired how it showed that Jerusalem is a place ‘where we all come together, regardless of religion and faith.’
> However, in a video of a class from 2019, he called the same poem ‘horrible’ and ‘dangerous,’ saying that although it was aesthetically beautiful, it ‘brainwashes’ readers by presenting the Israelis ‘as innocent.’ He also discussed a second Israeli poem, by Tuvya Ruebner, which he called ‘dangerous,’ adding ‘this kind of poetry is in part to blame for the ethnic cleansing and destruction of Palestine.’


At the time, HonestReporting called on The New York Times and other outlets to stop allowing avid Jew-haters like Alareer to misinform their readerships.
------
One day after the publication of Kingsley’s piece last month, HonestReporting again asked why Alareer’s history of antisemitism did not preclude him from being written about in such admiring terms. In a November 17 piece, _The New York Times Publishes Glowing Profile on Notorious Anti-Israel Terror Apologist_, HonestReporting urged readers to register a complaint with The New York Times editorial board.

HonestReporting also named Alareer in a petition launched on November 16 that called on the NYT (and the BBC) to stop giving a platform to anti-Israel terrorism apologists and those who espouse such bigoted rhetoric. Since it went live, the petition has garnered 4,000 signatures.

On November 23, media-watch organization CAMERA highlighted the existence of a 2019 video of Alareer giving a lecture in which he offers completely different views on Israeli literature compared to those witnessed by Kingsley.

The New York Times’ 267-word correction has now been detailed in full by numerous international media outlets, many of which have also highlighted HonestReporting’s work in exposing Alareer (see here, here and here).

(full article online)









						Following Backlash, NYT Effectively Retracts Entire Article About Antisemitic Gaza Professor | Honest Reporting
					

One month after publishing a fawning profile about a Gaza professor and apparent "champion of Hebrew poetry," Refaat Alareer, The New York Times has




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As a Jewish teenager who is active online, I can say that there is rarely any positive Jewish representation in the media.

From blatantly antisemitic characters on television shows, to promoting outdated stereotypes, it’s difficult for young Jews to feel heard. And when Jewish stories do appear in traditional media outlets — such as this Teen Vogue op-ed — it’s almost always about Jews criticizing Israel. This, despite the fact that most Jews feel Israel is a vital part of their Jewish identity, and that most Jewish teenagers only want to see peace between Israelis and Palestinians.

It seems as if the editors of these publications have a political agenda they’re trying to promote, and are taking advantage of young Jewish writers to do so.

During Jewish holidays such as Hanukkah, which celebrates a victory against oppression, we should focus on how much our people have overcome. I would love to see articles in non-Jewish media that celebrate this feat, or even on how to make the best latkes, but those pieces never seem to get any attention. It’s only articles attacking Israel that do — like the Teen Vogue piece, which merely used Hanukkah as a way to attack the Jewish state.

(full article and op ed  online)









						‘Teen Vogue’ Uses Hanukkah and Grandparents to Demonize Israel Again
					

A temporary menorah is seen on the last night of Hanukkah in the Ukrainian city of Uzhhorod, following an incident …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews were denied the right to return to Gaza from 1920 to 1967.
> 
> Jews were denied the right to return to TransJordan from 1925 to reside, till today.
> 
> Jews were denied the right to return to Hebron from 1929 till 1967
> 
> Jews were denied to return to Jerusalem's  Jewish Quarter, Judea and Samaria from 1948 till 1967
> 
> 
> Do you have any more crocodile tears to shed?



Jews were a tiny minority from the 1st century until the 1930s.. and those people weren't Europeans or Russians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Jews were a tiny minority from the 1st century until the 1930s.. and those people weren't Europeans or Russians.


Violins.  I hear violins






Counting sheep will not make the Jews NOT the indigenous people of the land.

Berbers and Copts, just like Yazidis, Assyrians, Kurds and others are still, and always will be the indigenous people of those lands no matter how many thousands of Arabs moved there.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Jews were a tiny minority from the 1st century until the 1930s.. and those people weren't Europeans or Russians.



Such an imperialist argument.

Do you think Arab supremacists have a title to the entire Middle East,
because after their conquest, some proud minorities were practically enslaved for sticking around?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> Such an imperialist argument.
> 
> Do you think Arab supremacists have a title to the entire Middle East,
> because after their conquest, some proud minorities were practically enslaved for sticking around?



I think they have always lived there.. for thousands or years .. They aren't immigrants.. How much of their countries do you think you are entitled to?

What minorities are you talking about? They were Arabic speaking people who shared Arab culture.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> I think they have always lived there.. for thousands or years .. They aren't immigrants.. How much of their countries do you think you are entitled to?
> 
> What minorities are you talking about? They were Arabic speaking people who shared Arab culture.


You think? That they have lived there, the Arabs, for thousands of years?

How?

You have not shown one proof of it.

Living in any part of Ancient Canaan does not make ANY Arab indigenous of that area, any more than they are indigenous of all the areas where any tribe of them, or individuals or families may have moved to in any part of Asia, Africa or Europe.

Arabs do not have countries anywhere else but in the Peninsula called Arabia.  Anywhere else they are invaders, conquerers, colonizers who took over someone else's land and nearly destroyed the indigenous people and cultures of those lands.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The president of Ukraine on Wednesday hailed the State of Israel as “an example” for his country during a wide-ranging speech to Jewish and international leaders.

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky compared Ukraine’s struggle for independence with that waged by Israel in his address to the third annual Kyiv Jewish Forum on Wednesday. The virtual forum is marking thirty years of diplomatic relations between Ukraine and the Jewish state.

Speaking as 70,000 Russian troops massed on Ukraine’s borders, sparking global fears of an imminent invasion, Zelensky told the forum that Ukrainians and Jews were bonded by similar historical experiences.

“We know what it’s like not to have our own state,” Zelensky said. “We know what it means to defend one’s own state and land with weapons in hand, at the cost of our own lives. Both Ukrainians and Jews value freedom, and they work equally for the future of our states to become to our liking, and not the future which others want for us. Israel is often an example for Ukraine.”

(full article online)









						Ukraine President Zelensky Hails Israel in Speech to Jewish Forum Amid Escalating Tensions With Russia
					

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky is seen in Brussels during talks with EU leaders. Photo: Reuters/Johanna Geron The president of Ukraine …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While I agree that the vast majority of Arab citizens of Israel are “ordinary law-abiding citizens who hate violence,” I disagree that the comments of Fleischman, Magal, and Smotrich were inappropriate. There is a real issue with the Arabs of Israel – leaving aside the Arabs of Judea/Samaria and Gaza – which is not going away, and can’t be made to go away by telling the Jews not to be “racist.”

What is the issue? First, it has nothing to do with “race,” and accusations of “racism” do not illuminate the problem. In a nutshell the conflict is a national one, over the historical question of to whom the Land of Israel belongs, and over who gets to determine the character of the state that is established here.

I’ve written enough about the competing narratives and I don’t want to go into them here. Obviously I believe that the existence of the Jewish state as the nation-state of the Jewish people is justified. That implies that Jews get to choose the flag, the national anthem, and other symbols of the state. And more practically, they can also choose immigration and citizenship policies that will lead to a continued Jewish majority.

-

The Arabs – and I think this includes virtually all Arab citizens of Israel – vehemently reject this, because in their historical narrative, _they_ are the owners, and the Jews “stole” the land from them. Statements to this effect are regularly made by Arab members of the Knesset. So while most Arabs do not take part in violent attacks on Jews and Jewish property as happened in May, the idea that we can prevent such occurrences by “mak[ing] Arab citizens feel that they belong” is fantasy. They will not “belong” unless they are given ownership, and we are not going to do that.

Asking the Arabs to give up their narrative is a fool’s errand, and it would be wrong to try to brainwash them with our version of history, even if as a matter of fact it is correct. And if Israel’s Jews should give up their Zionism – as some on the Left would like – then the Jewish state will have failed, and will soon disappear into the mass of Arab states surrounding it.

What we should say to our Arab citizens is something like this: this is a Jewish state and you are a national and religious minority in it. You have all the civil and political rights of any citizen and will not be discriminated against. This is a free society with a free-market economy where you can live better than in any other country in the region. We will treat you with respect, and we appreciate your contribution to Israeli cultural and economic life.

But we insist that you do not try to subvert our state, help its enemies, or engage in insurrections. There are many other states in the world; some of them are defined as Arab-Muslim states, and some are “states of their citizens.” If you can’t accept the minority status that is available here, then go somewhere else.

(full article online)









						A Message to our Arab Citizens (Vic Rosenthal)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> While I agree that the vast majority of Arab citizens of Israel are “ordinary law-abiding citizens who hate violence,” I disagree that the comments of Fleischman, Magal, and Smotrich were inappropriate. There is a real issue with the Arabs of Israel – leaving aside the Arabs of Judea/Samaria and Gaza – which is not going away, and can’t be made to go away by telling the Jews not to be “racist.”
> 
> What is the issue? First, it has nothing to do with “race,” and accusations of “racism” do not illuminate the problem. In a nutshell the conflict is a national one, over the historical question of to whom the Land of Israel belongs, and over who gets to determine the character of the state that is established here.
> 
> I’ve written enough about the competing narratives and I don’t want to go into them here. Obviously I believe that the existence of the Jewish state as the nation-state of the Jewish people is justified. That implies that Jews get to choose the flag, the national anthem, and other symbols of the state. And more practically, they can also choose immigration and citizenship policies that will lead to a continued Jewish majority.
> 
> -
> 
> The Arabs – and I think this includes virtually all Arab citizens of Israel – vehemently reject this, because in their historical narrative, _they_ are the owners, and the Jews “stole” the land from them. Statements to this effect are regularly made by Arab members of the Knesset. So while most Arabs do not take part in violent attacks on Jews and Jewish property as happened in May, the idea that we can prevent such occurrences by “mak[ing] Arab citizens feel that they belong” is fantasy. They will not “belong” unless they are given ownership, and we are not going to do that.
> 
> Asking the Arabs to give up their narrative is a fool’s errand, and it would be wrong to try to brainwash them with our version of history, even if as a matter of fact it is correct. And if Israel’s Jews should give up their Zionism – as some on the Left would like – then the Jewish state will have failed, and will soon disappear into the mass of Arab states surrounding it.
> 
> What we should say to our Arab citizens is something like this: this is a Jewish state and you are a national and religious minority in it. You have all the civil and political rights of any citizen and will not be discriminated against. This is a free society with a free-market economy where you can live better than in any other country in the region. We will treat you with respect, and we appreciate your contribution to Israeli cultural and economic life.
> 
> But we insist that you do not try to subvert our state, help its enemies, or engage in insurrections. There are many other states in the world; some of them are defined as Arab-Muslim states, and some are “states of their citizens.” If you can’t accept the minority status that is available here, then go somewhere else.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Message to our Arab Citizens (Vic Rosenthal)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com





Sixties Fan said:


> The Arabs – and I think this includes virtually all Arab citizens of Israel – vehemently reject this, because in their historical narrative, _they_ are the owners, and the Jews “stole” the land from them.


This is what history and facts on the ground tell us.

Can you refute this?

Of course not. This will be one if my many. many unanswered questions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> This is what history and facts on the ground tell us.
> 
> Can you refute this?
> 
> Of course not. This will be one if my many. many unanswered questions.


That is the Arab narrative, a narrative born out of having lost 3 wars to their despised Jews.

The leaders know that it is not Palestinian land, never was, they think of it as Muslim land, nothing else.  Otherwise they would not have dreamt of becoming part of Greater Syria before they lost the 1948 war.

All of your questions have been answered numerous times, you are just a hard head Jew hater who will never accept the answers.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> This is what history and facts on the ground tell us.
> 
> Can you refute this?
> 
> Of course not. This will be one if my many. many unanswered questions.


Indeed. One of the unanswered questions you refuse to address.

What sovereign Pally land was "stolen"?


----------



## Sixties Fan

> If all people were Jews,
> What would become of the world?
> No corn would grow,
> No plow would move through the fields,
> 
> No forester would tend the woods,
> No miner would start his shift.
> Jews don’t even like
> To sail the seas.
> The steamboat would never have been invented,
> Nor would the train.
> No dirigible would rise
> Shining into the sky.
> We wouldn’t have gunpowder,
> Nor electric lights.
> For the Jew can barter,
> But he cannot invent.
> 
> ... What can the Jew give,
> He who has nothing,
> Yet presumes to
> Call himself “elect”?
> Only the devil knows,
> For the devil loves pride and arrogance.
> Thank God there are still
> People other than Jews on earth!





And now the "anti-Zionist" community, with books and songs and chants dedicated to hate.. 

Like the KKK, the modern haters used to pretend that their movement was not negative but positive. They pretended to be "pro-Palestinian." But that façade has faded as it became increasingly clear that these groups were doing nothing to help Palestinians and as their philosophy developed around the theme of hating Israel and everything it stands for. They only support Palestinian initiatives that align with that goal. (How many "pro-Palestinians" make solidarity visits to Lebanese or Jordanian UNRWA camps? It's very rare.)

Here is an entire book of "personal stories, history, poetry and art" that is based on a negative: "confronting Zionism." These people define themselves by what they hate. And now like their antisemitic forebears they are trying to use their hate as a springboard build an entire artistic community.

This idea of elevating antisemitism as anti-Israel art has been building for years. Belgium's poet laureate Charles Ducal and poet Alice Walker both wrote poems that compared Jews to Nazis under the guise of "anti-Zionism." So did the acclaimed play "Seven Jewish Children."  

The modern haters are all strengthened by finding comrades who share their hate, and since they look at themselves as being cultured, they are now in the forefront of integrating hate into art. 

(full article online)









						Hating the Jewish state elevated into an art form
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> That is the Arab narrative, a narrative born out of having lost 3 wars to their despised Jews.
> 
> The leaders know that it is not Palestinian land, never was, they think of it as Muslim land, nothing else.  Otherwise they would not have dreamt of becoming part of Greater Syria before they lost the 1948 war.
> 
> All of your questions have been answered numerous times, you are just a hard head Jew hater who will never accept the answers.





Sixties Fan said:


> they lost the 1948 war.


You have been misinformed.

The "Arabs" did not lose the 1948 war.

Palestine was not a party to that war.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> You have been misinformed.
> 
> The "Arabs" did not lose the 1948 war.
> 
> Palestine was not a party to that war.


Mandate for Palestine over.

Jordan got 78% of it in 1925, 1946.

Israel got the other 22% as per Mandate after it declared Independence.

Other Arabs, by rejecting a partition twice, in 1937 and 1947, got nothing because they wanted it all.

Actually, the "Palestinian Arabs" unlike the Palestinian Jews ended up with nothing because Egypt took Gaza and Jordan took Judea and Samaria and they refused to share with the "Palestinian Arabs"

Cry your crocodile tears


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 135 CE, after stamping out the province of Judea's second insurrection, the Romans renamed the province Syria Palaestina - Palestinian Syria - as a punishment, to obliterate the link between the Jews and the province. "Palaestina" referred to the Philistines, whose home base had been on the Mediterranean coast, but no nation has ever had that name. 

Since biblical times, Palestine was understood to span the Jordan River. It was common to call the one bank Western Palestine and the other Eastern Palestine. According to the Bible, the Israelite tribes of Reuben, Gad, and Menasseh held land east of the Jordan River. Before World War I, no books described that river as Palestine's eastern boundary. In other words, the Jordan River did not bound Palestine; it bisected it.

(full article online)









						The Forgotten History of the Term "Palestine" » Mosaic
					

The land to the east of the Mediterranean has gone by many names, all of them designed to make a political point.




					mosaicmagazine.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Only way for Palestinians to achieve peace with Israel is to have leaders who want peace, and stop with the endless incitement and education to violence and the idea that their land was taken from them )









						Time for Palestinians to stop just saying ‘no’
					

For most Arabs, former President Donald Trump will be remembered for ordering a ban on many Muslims entering the US and for undermining the peace process for Palestine. The reality is that Trump could not achieve peace between Israel and Palestine because the Palestinians never really tried to...




					www.arabnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You have been misinformed.
> 
> The "Arabs" did not lose the 1948 war.
> 
> Palestine was not a party to that war.


He retreated to the madrassah, again.


Indeed. One of the unanswered questions that is always ducked.

What sovereign Pally land was "stolen"?


----------



## Sixties Fan

HUSSEIN ABOUBAKR MANSOUR
A child’s simple faith​If this were happening elsewhere—and the identities of the perpetrators and victims were different—the international community would have been condemning the use of child soldiers.

I don’t hate that little girl. I was once exactly like her—a 14-year-old child who believes that Jews from babies to adults, old and young, are nothing but absolute evil. I’m outraged though. I’m outraged at everyone who for decades has been ignoring this tragic reality of the prevalence of anti-Semitism as a religious and existential worldview in the Middle East. Not just ignoring, but often deliberately obfuscating this fact and working really hard to prevent people from seeing it.

My journey to try to help people see this and to try to fix it has led me everywhere—to American political institutions, academic institutions, media institutions. I talked to politicians, professors, analysts, experts, etc. “They don’t really believe this.” They would just dismiss it all with a smirk. “It’s all rhetoric and ideological fluff … anti-Semitism doesn’t determine the outcome.” I was told by many of the card-carrying members of the American liberal elites who insist that marching down the streets of Tehran shouting “Death to America. Death to Israel” is all just performative social gatherings. That Palestinians calling for “slaughtering the Jews” is merely expressive of injustice.

Go tell that to that poor Jewish woman and her children!

(full article online)









						A child’s simple faith
					

If this were happening elsewhere—and the identities of the perpetrators and victims were different—the international community would have been condemning the use of child soldiers.




					www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In other words, the Jordan River did not bound Palestine; it bisected it.


And the Green line does not bound Palestine. It bisects it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> And the Green line does not bound Palestine. It bisects it.


You have no idea of what you are talking about.

You see a word you never saw before and think you can use it in a sentence.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> He retreated to the madrassah, again.
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the unanswered questions that is always ducked.
> 
> What sovereign Pally land was "stolen"?


The Palestinians have had sovereignty in Palestine since 1924.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You have no idea of what you are talking about.
> 
> You see a word you never saw before and think you can use it in a sentence.


I'm sorry that went over your head.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have had sovereignty in Palestine since 1924.


Under what authority?

None, is the answer.

But you try and you try and you try.

They wanted to be part of Greater Syria.  Did not call themselves Palestinians, it was an identity given to them and the Jews and all who lived there by the British Mandate.

End of lesson


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> I'm sorry that went over your head.


No, you just do not know geography.  And the Mandate was of all of the Jewish homeland INCLUDING TranJordan.

Imagine what you will.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have had sovereignty in Palestine since 1924.


Actually, no. You are under the delusional assumption that the Treaty of Lausanne invented the “country of Pal’istan”.

That never happened.

Provide the exact citation to support your claim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

(It was Hannukah, Jew hunting  season )

. Month of mayhem: Terror reared its ugly head again Thursday with a shooting attack in the northern West Bank that left father Yehuda Dimentman dead and two others injured. While the number of attacks in recent weeks is far from the several-a-day pace of past bouts of terror, frustration appears to be rising, sparking a slew of “terror wave” references in the media.


Yedioth Ahronoth uses the words “terror wave” on its front-page coverage, while Israel Hayom’s package on the shooting attack includes a tick-tock on “weeks of terror” going back to a Jerusalem Old City stabbing on November 17.
“Today marks a month exactly since the attack that started this wave of terror,” tweets Army Radio’s Shahar Glick. “We’ve gotten to seven attacks with Jewish victims in a month. An average of one attack every four days.”
The attack isn’t exactly like the previous ones though. Channel 13’s Or Heller, reporting shortly after the attack, notes that “it seemed like the wave of terror of individual attackers had somewhat calmed, but tonight we see a much more organized attack, with a cell, live fire.”


(full article online)









						Making waves: What the press is saying about a terror spate and Omicron spite
					

A deadly West Bank attack is linked to a series of assaults over the past month, with the media pushing plenty of ideas of what to do or who to blame




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are Israelis who are impressive, and then there are Israelis who blow you away.

Arab-Israeli Iyad Shalabi is deaf and paralyzed, yet he managed to overcome the obstacles and win a gold medal in the 100-meter backstroke at the Paralympic Games in Tokyo.

Learn more about his incredible story and how his Jewish coach reacted to his amazing victory.

(full article online)









						‘SO HAPPY’: Arab-Israeli Gold Medalist, Deaf and Paralyzed, Overcomes Disabilities, Raises Israeli Flag | United with Israel
					

Iyad Shalabi was the first Arab-Israeli to raise the flag of the Jewish state and win a gold medal at the Paralympic Games.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's an unusually sane article in Egyptian media.




> Well-known writer and editor Ibrahim Eissa confirmed that the Christian community in Iraq has been subjected to violent and racist attacks over the past years, noting that 4 million Iraqi Christians have left the country as a result of persecution.
> 
> During his interview at the Cairo Talk program, Eissa said that there is real fear for the disappearance of Arab Christians and what it means for diversity in Arab societies, pointing out that the proportions and numbers of Christians in Lebanon and Syria have greatly decreased as a result of the control of Islamic leaders in most Arab countries.
> 
> The journalist and Islamic thinker explained that Christians in Egypt were subjected to much sectarian strife as a result of the control of the Wahhabi Salafist movement over the country, pointing out that the exodus of the Jews from Egypt after 1956 made the country lose the civilized, internationalist character of which it was part.



This is not a take that one sees often.

Eissa has won freedom of expression awards for his outspoken journalism.









						Egyptian notes that the Arab world has been hurt by persecution of Jews and Christians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*In conclusion:*

The aforementioned data reaffirms the fact that the annual US' $3.8bn constitute a most productive *investment* in – *not foreign aid* to – Israel, yielding several hundred percent annual rate-of-return to the US. This is the most productive investment made by the US.

Thus, US-Israel relations constitute a *mutually-beneficial two-way-street* with the flow of benefits from Israel to the US expanding by the day.

(full article online)









						What's in it for the US in its "foreign aid" to Israel?
					

Why the annual US' $3.8bn to Israel constitute a most productive investment in – not foreign aid to – Israel, yielding several hundred percent annual rate-of-return to the US. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli Ambassador to the UN Gilad Erdan led a group of 12 UN ambassadors on a tour of Israel’s northern border with Lebanon on Thursday to show them a Hezbollah tunnel made for carrying out terror attacks in Israel.

The delegation, consisting of ambassadors from Albania, Argentina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Ecuador, Hungary, Nauru, Palau, South Korea, Samoa, Uruguay and Zambia, toured the tunnel on the border and heard from security officials.

Erdan said the visit was designed “to show them the murderous and extremist plan of the terrorist organization Hezbollah, whose goal is to burrow into the territory of the State of Israel and to kill or kidnap as many citizens as possible.”

-----
Erdan said he expects the UN and the international community “to hold the government of Lebanon responsible for what will happen in the next conflict in the North.”

The ambassadors need to understand that the IDF will have no choice but to destroy all of Hezbollah’s infrastructure in Lebanon if it opens fire on the citizens of Israel,” Erdan said.

(full article online)









						Israel’s UN envoy Erdan brings group of visiting ambassadors to Hezbollah tunnel
					

Israeli ambassador to the United Nations says he showed the delegation of 12 envoys the Iran-backed terror group's 'murderous and extremist plan'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Hollie

Hollie said:


> Actually, no. You are under the delusional assumption that the Treaty of Lausanne invented the “country of Pal’istan”.
> 
> That never happened.
> 
> Provide the exact citation to support your claim.



Indeed. The always unanswered question.


----------



## Hollie

As it happens so often with Islamic terrorist attacks by franchises wherever they're based, there is often a rush to be the first franchise to take credit for the attack. 












						Palestinian terror groups praise deadly West Bank attack
					

Hamas, Islamic Jihad, PFLP hail, but don't claim, 'heroic operation' that killed an Israeli man near the Homesh outpost




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Palestinian terror groups were quick to praise a shooting attack that fatally wounded an Israeli man in the northern West Bank on Thursday night, although none claimed responsibility for it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Repeatedly accusing the Jewish state of Israel of ‘genocide,' ‘apartheid,' and other fictitious crimes while praising China, a country that is putting Muslims in internment camps, indicates an irrational hatred of Jews and not a concern for human rights," Coalition for Jewish Values managing director Rabbi Yaakov Menken said in a statement provided to the _Free Beacon_.

The Heritage Foundation researchers reviewed the Twitter feeds of 741 DEI officials at 65 different U.S. universities to determine their attitudes on Israel and China. They found that DEI staff "tweeted, retweeted, or liked almost three times as many tweets about Israel as tweets about China." Of the tweets in question, 96 percent were critical of Israel, and 62 percent of the China-centered tweets were favorable. In many cases, Jews were criticized for their support of Israel and referred to as "Nazis" and "colonizers."

While DEI staff are primarily tasked with creating a welcoming space on campus and protecting the student population, their obsession with Israel and Jews indicates they put liberal politics first. The study was released amid a soaring number of anti-Semitic attacks on college campuses that have put the Jewish community on high alert.

"So-called diversity leads have responded to a dramatic spike in anti-Semitism by engaging in openly hateful rhetoric against Jews themselves, often using Israel as a convenient foil." said Rabbi Steven Pruzansky, Coalition for Jewish Value's Israel regional vice president.

(full article online)









						Rabbis: College Diversity Officers Promoting ‘Irrational Hatred of Jews’
					

A group of more than 2,000 rabbis is calling on all American universities to suspend their “diversity, equity, and inclusion” (DEI) programs due to their overwhelming anti-Israel and anti-Semitic bias.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Once we are imagining, can you imagine such a scene with a Palestinian arguing with a Palestinian Authority policeman? With a Hamas terrorist? With a Lebanese or Syrian soldier?

You won't find photos like that, because the Palestinian would be arrested or beaten or killed.

But there are lots and lots of photos of Palestinians unafraid to get in the faces of Israeli soldiers and police.


The reason that you see so many photos of "brave" Palestinians confronting Israeli soldiers and police is because they know the soldiers will not touch them as long as they don't get violent. They know that Israeli security professionals are not going to hurt them. 

They would be equally brave to confront a soda bottle.

These photos prove what the people posting them deny: that the Israeli security forces are professionals, who have no desire to hurt anyone. They prove that soldiers and police who take abuse every day, who are falsely accused of crimes every day, who are literally dared every day to respond with force, will adhere to their laws and regulations. They prove that the Palestinians tell one thing to Western media about Israeli forces abusing them for no reason but they know the truth - if Israeli forces were 10% as violent as they say, they wouldn't be around to confront the forces tomorrow.

These photos prove that, unlike the propaganda spread by Israel haters, the IDF really is the most moral army in the world. 


UPDATE: You can see video of how this photo was taken here.

(full article online)









						Taking the wrong lesson from a photo of a "brave" Palestinian confronting a soldier
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Zionist Playbook': UNC Student Newspaper Glosses Over Teacher's Antisemitic Dog Whistles | Honest Reporting
					

On September 24, the University of North Carolina (UNC) issued a statement that reaffirmed its commitment to tackling antisemitism, labeling it "one of




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, the data that is accessible allows users to select “Settler-related incidents” under “context,” revealing four Palestinians killed. Thus, while OCHA concedes that four Palestinians were killed in _incidents involving settlers_, including incidents in which _Palestinians attacked settlers_ and were subsequently killed, the UN press release counts these assailants as casualties of allegedly rising settler violence.

It gets worse. Journalists, apparently relying on the press release — (after all, press releases are for the benefit of journalists) — parroted the deceptive figure without undertaking any independent fact-checking. 

_The Guardian_‘s Bethan McKernan and Quique Kierszenbaum, in particular, got carried away, charging: “The UN recorded 410 attacks by settlers against Palestinian civilians and property in the West Bank in the first 10 months of 2021, including four murders, up from 358 in 2020, and 335 in 2019.”



CNN also fell for the press release’s falsehood, originally stating: “Four Palestinians have been killed in settler violence, OCHA says.” (Screenshot at left.)

Following CAMERA’s communication with CNN pointing out that OCHA itself acknowledges that its figures include Palestinians killed as they carried out attacks, editors slightly amended the text to state:



> According to the UN organization’s database of incidents, at least three Palestinians were shot dead by settlers in 2021.


In addition, a note appended to the bottom of the article now states:



> _The original article has been updated with new information about violent attacks in the West Bank._


While CNN’s new language is technically correct, it remains grossly misleading as it still fails to note that even according to OCHA, the data includes cases in which settlers killed Palestinian assailants in self-defense, as opposed to Israeli-initiated violence.

CNN’s reference to “at least three” indicates that the media outlet received access to the blocked data and that it is not confident that the fourth was killed by settlers, even in a situation of self-defense on the Israeli’s part. 

Without access to OCHA’s details about the alleged victims — who are perhaps assailants, a look at the detailed data of B’Tselem, an anti-settler organization which provides detailed data on both Israeli and Palestinian casualties, is instructive.



(full article online)









						The UN's Very Secret Data on Palestinians Killed in 'Settler-Related Incidents' And Media Disinformation
					

A UN press release manipulates secretive and unverifiable UN data, prompting baseless media reports about Palestinians killed in settler violence.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The chair of the Islamist Ra’am party, said on Tuesday that Israel is undeniably a Jewish country, and that it will always stay that way.

“Israel was born a Jewish state, that was the decision of the people, and the question is not what is the identity of the state — it was born this way and it will remain this way,” said MK Mansour Abbas at a Channel 12 media conference on Tuesday morning.

“The question is what is the status of the Arab citizen in the Jewish State of Israel,” he continued. “That is the question. And this challenge does not just stand in front of Mansour Abbas, but in front of the Jewish community and the Jewish citizen.”

Abbas’ statement is particularly notable because it marks a significant departure from Israeli Arab political parties’ staunch refusal to recognize Israel as a Jewish State and that such a definition is inherently racist.

In June 2021, Abbas made history by signing a coalition agreement with Prime Minister Naftali Bennett’s Yamina party and the Yesh Atid party chaired by Yair Lapid, cementing his role as a political kingmaker and marking the first time that an Arab party had served in an Israeli government.

(full article online)

https://worldisraelnews.com/arab-lawmaker-israel-will-forever-be-a-jewish-state/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=SHOCKER%3A+Arab+Party+Leader+Says+‘Israel+will+Forever+be+Jewish’%3B+Israelis+Caught+Producing+Cruise+Missiles+for+Dangerous+Country%3B+2000+Rabbis+Blast+‘Diversity’+on+Campus&utm_campaign=20211221_m165974888_SHOCKER%3A+Arab+Party+Leader+Says+‘Israel+will+Forever+be+Jewish’%3B+Israelis+Caught+Producing+Cruise+Missiles+for+Dangerous+Country%3B+2000+Rabbis+Blast+‘Diversity’+on+Campus&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jamil Dakwar is the director of the ACLU Human Rights Program. He is a lecturer at various New York colleges. He formerly worked for Human Rights Watch.

And this human rights leader uses language that mimics that of antisemites of the past 150 years.

He tweeted:
----


Nowadays, however, the phrase "Jewish supremacy" is usedfar more often by the Left than the Right. 

One would think that people who claim to hate Nazis and antisemitism - and who are very sensitive to microaggressions - would be a little more reluctant to use a phrase that was proudly used by right-wing antisemites for well over a century. One would think that people whose very jobs are supposed to support human rights would be skittish about using such a term that has been used as an excuse to murder millions of Jews. 

However, the modern antisemites enthusiastically embrace the language of the old-style antisemites, because they share their goals. 

(full article, tweet and screenshots online)









						The @ACLU human rights head rails about "Jewish supremacy." A brief history of that term.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Apartheid in Israel? Look at how Lebanon treats Palestinians
					

Opinion: While human rights groups disseminated libelous claim that Israel is an apartheid state, no one ever seems to mention that Palestinians who have been living north of Israeli border for decades exist in poverty unable to to obtain a citizenship




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( The need for UNWRA to keep an organization and jobs which have not been necessary for decades now.  But then, the job has not been about refugees, who are not refugees )


----------



## Sixties Fan

Following Explosion Of Hamas Arms Depot In South Lebanon Mosque, Lebanese Politicians, Journalists Call To Remove Palestinian Weapons From Country
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

To illustrate, Shay focuses on Northwestern’s recently appointed Assistant Professor of Journalism, Steven W. Thrasher. From his endowed “Chair of Social Justice in Reporting” to his 2019 tweet that “any professor or academic, in ANY field, who has never taken a graduate class in ethnic or women’s or queer or Black or Native or Asian American studies … isn’t trustworthy” (147), Thrasher perfectly represents the legions of far-left faculty who dominate campuses. Shay documents the many conspiratorial claims promulgated by Thrasher and his ilk: Zionists perpetrate genocide against Palestinians, promote murdering people of color in the United States (through the “Deadly Exchange” program), manipulate American leaders to support Israel and defame and silence their opponents (by means of the all-powerful “Israel Lobby”), etc. By the time Shay is done there seems hardly any difference between the Nazis’ belief that Jews conspire to conquer the world and destroy the goyim and the far-left’s belief that Jews (code-named “Zionists”) are conspiring to conquer the world and destroy the goyim, starting with the Palestinians.

Key, of course, is that these beliefs are delusional: what makes them a “conspiracy theory” isn’t merely that they allege a conspiracy but that they are deeply divorced from reality, based on lies, misrepresentations, distortions, etc. Today, at least, no decent person takes Holocaust denial seriously enough to feel the need to actively refute it (though we remain grateful that Deborah Lipstadt, among others, has done so). That Holocaust denial violates all academic and moral norms is happily no longer up for debate. What Shay demonstrates is that decent people today really must engage in refuting the equivalent theories from the far-left, because these theories, in the end, are equally in violation of those norms and equally hateful — facts frighteningly obscured because those promulgating these antisemitic theories somehow do so in the name of “human rights and anti-racism.”

And so that’s where we are today. Jews are under attack from the right and from the left. The attack from the right is easily recognizable for what it is; the left compensates for its subtlety, particularly on campuses, by its overwhelming ubiquity. But Shay is surely right that, in the end, there’s not much difference between them. That is precisely why Jewish Voice for Peace can find itself at the same rally as the neo-Nazis. What difference there may be is well expressed by journalist Howard Lovy, who has noted that the right-wing antisemite will tell you he hates you while he murders you, while the left-wing antisemite will tell you he loves you while cheering on and empowering your murderer.

No — not much of a difference after all.

(full article online)









						What All Antisemites Can Agree On
					

Members of extreme anti-Zionist group “Jewish Voice for Peace.” Photo: NGO Monitor. In October, in San Antonio, a neo-Nazi group …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


So, Jews are safer in Gaza than in Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unlike Archbishop Welby and Bishop Naoum, global Christian charity Open Doors did not mince words when it attributed the steep decline of Christians to “Islamic oppression,” explaining “Islamic extremist militants” in the Palestinian Authority-administered West Bank were causing Christians to fear violent attacks.

A 2019 report by Edy Cohen of the Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies went into even more detail. 

Citing three incidents that encapsulate the persecution of Palestinian Christians, Cohen noted that the cases had received precious little attention because they are “not connected to Israel.”

One such episode on April 25, 2019, involved Christian residents of Jifna, near Ramallah, who begged the PA for protection after Muslim gunmen stormed their village in response to a woman living there having complained to police that the son of a Fatah-affiliated leader had attacked her family.

Rather than protecting an innocent civilian, police turned a blind eye as armed rioters connected to Fatah, the political party that controls the Palestinian Authority, lobbed petrol bombs at homes and fired live rounds into the air. Witnesses later reported that the men had demanded the village’s residents pay a “jizya” — a tax historically levied on non-Muslim minorities living under Islamic rule.


(full article online)









						Archbishop of Canterbury Suggests Israel to Blame for Decline in Christian Palestinians | Honest Reporting
					

Welby and Naoum are rightly concerned about the grim future of Christians, but steadfastly refuse to call out who is responsible.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem Churches Launch Christmas Blood Libel Claiming They Are Persecuted by Jews
					

The Sun Times' Justin Welby and Hosam Naoum last weekend served up a blood libel against Jews in Israel in general and religious Jews reclaiming property in Jerusalem in particular, under a headline r




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A German group warned schools last week to be cautious about Amnesty International’s “Write for Rights” campaign, accusing it of engaging in “blatant incitement against Israel.”

The German-Israel society (DIG) condemned the education campaign by Amnesty International, which encourages schools and youth groups to take action in support of Janna Jihad. According to Amnesty, the 15-year-old Palestinian activist is being “harassed for exposing Israeli violence,” and faces “death threats and intimidation” for speaking out against “Israel’s oppressive system.”

Uwe Becker, president of the DIG, said that “Instead of being the impartial guardian of universal human rights, [Amnesty International] takes the side of Hamas and company and uncritically adopts the arguments of terrorists.”

“I condemn this form of institutional hatred of Israel I can only advise every school to be careful in dealing with this action and at least not to simply use the case study of the young Palestinian Janna in class,” he added.


(full article online )









						Amnesty International Campaign to Support Palestinian Activist Fuels Youth Hatred of Israel, German Group Warns
					

Amnesty International sign. Photo: Boso Tasche / Flickr A German group warned schools last week to be cautious about Amnesty …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Christians of the Holy Land​
Palestinian Christians Respond to Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A German group warned schools last week to be cautious about Amnesty International’s “Write for Rights” campaign, accusing it of engaging in “blatant incitement against Israel.”
> 
> The German-Israel society (DIG) condemned the education campaign by Amnesty International, which encourages schools and youth groups to take action in support of Janna Jihad. According to Amnesty, the 15-year-old Palestinian activist is being “harassed for exposing Israeli violence,” and faces “death threats and intimidation” for speaking out against “Israel’s oppressive system.”
> 
> Uwe Becker, president of the DIG, said that “Instead of being the impartial guardian of universal human rights, [Amnesty International] takes the side of Hamas and company and uncritically adopts the arguments of terrorists.”
> 
> “I condemn this form of institutional hatred of Israel I can only advise every school to be careful in dealing with this action and at least not to simply use the case study of the young Palestinian Janna in class,” he added.
> 
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amnesty International Campaign to Support Palestinian Activist Fuels Youth Hatred of Israel, German Group Warns
> 
> 
> Amnesty International sign. Photo: Boso Tasche / Flickr A German group warned schools last week to be cautious about Amnesty …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


(Nothing more, nothing less then child abuse. Child after child, generation after generation of Muslim Arab brainwashing towards hatred of Israel and Jews. And Tinmore seems to be all for it.  100% )

While the 18th anniversary of the Sbarro pizzeria suicide bombing in Jerusalem on August 9 is approaching, Janna Jihad, a young relative of the terrorist Ahlam Tamimi who planned and helped perpetrate the massacre, is on a US speaking tour.

Janna Jihad is only 13, but she has already been groomed for years by the Tamimis to succeed her cousin Ahed Tamimi as the youthful, innocent face tasked with hiding the clan's murderous hatred of Israel.

Janna Jihad's current PR tour in the US is apparently sponsored by the South African organization Shamsaan that seems devoted to promoting the Tamimi child stars (more on Shamsaan below); support for organizing and hosting events has also been provided by the far-left fringe group Code Pink and the extremist group American Muslims for Palestine (AMP) as well as other anti-Israel organizations like the misleadingly named Jewish Voice for Peace.

Considerably more noteworthy than these events is the fact that Amnesty International – which has long insisted on ignoring the Tamimis' involvement in terrorism – cynically joined the radical organizations and individuals that exploit the newest Tamimi child star and boasted of bringing Janna Jihad to meetings with "dozens of members of #congress." Janna Jihad herself proudly advertised a meeting with Democratic Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib on Twitter.

----
A 13-year-old girl can of course not be held responsible for the organizations that exploit her, but Rashida Tlaib, who attended AMP's "Congressional Briefing" to address the audience, is presumably familiar with the group's odious record and agenda.

-----
Indeed, according to the writings of Tamimi family friend Ben Ehrenreich, Janna's father Jihad Ayyad (aka Jihad Ibrahim) emigrated to the United States and lives in West Palm Beach; however, Janna's mother Nawal Tamimi "couldn't stand the isolation of American life" and decided to return with Janna to her clan's village Nabi Saleh. A document that Nawal Tamimi publicly shared on Facebook confirms that Janna was born in the US; apparently she also spent her early childhood years there before her mother decided that she preferred to bring up her daughter in her hometown, where the Tamimis have regularly organized demonstrations and clashes with Israeli soldiers.

When Janna Jihad spoke this week at AMP's "Congressional Briefing," she signaled very clearly that she knows and shares the agenda of the Tamimis by wearing a necklace with a golden pendant shaped in the form of a map symbolizing the demand for the elimination of Israel and its replacement by a Palestine 'from the river to the sea'.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Christians of the Holy Land​
> Palestinian Christians Respond to Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren​


Anti Israel Christians blame Israel for the Christians leaving Bethlehem and other areas, leaving Syria, Lebanon, Jordan as well?

Very believable.  LOL

Christians who were kept by the Jordanians from praying at their holy sites between 1948 and 1967?
Who now, with Israel,  have freedom to pray at any Christian holy site?

LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

American universities are becoming hotbeds of antisemitism. This is happening, in part, because of the expanding number and power of Diversity, Equity and Inclusion (DEI) offices that, rather than restraining hostility toward Jews, actually foment it. Their focus on political activism against the Jewish state of Israel clearly crosses the line from legitimate concern for human rights into outright antisemitism, providing encouragement and assistance to others on campus to do the same.

To gauge the extent of university DEI administrators' antipathy toward Israel, we examined public social media posts by hundreds of DEI staff. We identified Twitter accounts for almost 800 such administrators in the "Power 5" athletic conferences, and searched those Twitter feeds for all tweets, retweets and likes that mention Israel or, for comparison purposes, China. Our method captures only a portion of DEI staff activity; nevertheless, it can shine a spotlight on what many DEI staff believe and are willing to promote.

Our study reveals that many DEI staff are far more interested in Israel than China, and are more consistently critical of the Jewish state than of a repressive communist regime. In total, we found three times as many tweets about Israel as about China. Of the 633 tweets regarding Israel, 605 (96 percent) were critical. Of the 216 tweets regarding China, 133 (62 percent) expressed favorable sentiment.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism is a growing problem among college diversity administrators | Opinion
					

Truly achieving diversity—especially ideological diversity—and helping all students feel included requires a dramatic change in how universities approach DEI.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Apartheid, I say ! )


----------



## Sixties Fan

( More Apartheid )

Israel’s Christian community grew by 1.4 percent in 2020 and numbers some 182,000 people, with 84% saying they were satisfied with life in the country, the Central Bureau of Statistics said in a report released ahead of Christmas.

The report, released Tuesday, came several days after Christian leaders in the Holy Land warned that their communities are under threat of being driven from the region by extremist Israeli groups, and called for dialogue on preserving their presence.

However, the statistics released by the CBS painted a different picture, indicating the community was growing and prospering, with particularly high tertiary education rates compared to the rest of the population.










						Israel’s Christian community is growing, 84% satisfied with life here – report
					

Pre-Christmas study finds high education levels, contrasts with warnings from Church leaders that 'radical' Israeli groups are driving Christians from Holy Land




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

But even OCHA’s partial data raises serious questions. Here’s where the U.N.’s propensity for burying critical information again comes into play.

Significantly, the tenth paragraph of “Definitions and clarifications,” appearing under the selectively revealed data from the database, states:

“Incidents involving Israeli settlers: includes attacks and alleged attacks by Israeli settlers, as well as incidents involving access prevention, and clashes following the entry of Israeli settlers into Palestinian communities. It also includes Palestinians killed or injured during attacks or alleged attacks they perpetrated against Israeli settlers.”

In other words, omitted in the alarmist press release about alleged rising settler violence is the fact that the supposed victims who paid the ultimate price of settler attacks—“four Palestinians were killed by settlers this year”—were possibly the assailants.

(full article online )









						FAKE NEWS: UN’s ‘Secret Data’ on Settlers and Palestinians | United with Israel
					

A dishonest UN press release manipulated secretive and unverifiable data, prompting baseless media reports that settlers were killing Palestinians.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Hollie

Hamas’s Al-Qassam Brigades Military Drill Simulates Invasion Of IDF Gaza Division Base, Capture Of IDF Soldiers​








						Hamas’s Al-Qassam Brigades Military Drill Simulates Invasion Of IDF Gaza Division Base, Capture Of IDF Soldiers
					

Hamas's Al-Qassam Brigades posted a video of a military drill carried out by the group on its Telegram account on Decemb...




					www.memri.org
				







In addition to the silly fashion parades held by the Islamic terrorists where they march around in military style uniforms, they also hold silly mock drills where they pretend to kill Jews during an invasion of Israel.

Their real attempts to invade Israel are when they bus their disposable children to the Irareli border and create a war zone.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

> Erdogan even surprised when he promised to approve the construction, for the first time ever, of a synagogue in northern Cyprus – a territory occupied by Turkey a few decades ago, unrecognized by world nations and having Chabad activities. The Turkish president even stepped in when he said he hoped the synagogue will be inaugurated in about a year. Today there is an improvised and semi-secret prayer house in the Chabad house in the Turkish half of the island, and now the Turkish president has promised to take active action to establish a synagogue there.



Turkey has been building settlements on occupied territory for decades, and it is met with a shrug from the same world leaders who say that Jews building houses in disputed territories are guilty of war crimes.

But now that Erdogan is saying that he is building a synagogue for Jews in occupied territory, that might be enough to get the world upset for the first time at Turkey. 

(full article online)









						Maybe NOW the world will have a problem with Turkey occupying Northern Cyprus
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( More Apartheid )


Documents, photos and ancient manuscripts from a monastery in the Sinai Peninsula are now available for free on the National Library of Israel website.

The collection from Saint Catherine’s Monastery includes items from the 12th century. The monastery’s library is considerably older as it was founded in the sixth century by Byzantine Emperor Justinian and is believed to be the oldest working library.

It contains works in various languages including Greek, Arabic, Syriac, Georgian, Armenian and more, which library officials say is a “treasure trove” of text related to early Christianity.

Additionally, the archive has photos of the monastery and surrounding lands in the aftermath of the Six-Day War in 1967, along with rare color footage filmed by Jacques Soussana, a cinematographer, photographer and former National Library employee whose wife recently donated the film to the library. The film was digitized with the help of the Steven Spielberg Jewish Film Archive and the Jerusalem Cinematheque.

(full article online)









						Israel’s National Library Adds 1,600 Ancient Christian Manuscripts to Its Online Archive
					

Saint Catherine’s Monastery on the Sinai Peninsula, Egypt. Photo: Joonas Plaan/Flickr JNS.org – Documents, photos and ancient manuscripts from a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Somehow he doesn't consider the fact that UNRWA's definition of refugees might have something to do with their budget woes. Unless there is a way to take "refugees" off the rolls, nothing will happen to solve the problem.

In the letter, he writes,



> But some decisions to decrease or stop support to the Agency are political. Since 2018, the Agency and its mandate have come under increased political attacks. These attacks aim at harming the reputation of the Agency. These attacks are based on the foolish and wrong idea that by closing UNRWA they will erase 5.8 million Palestine refugees. Let me reassure you that your rights, including your right of return and compensation, are enshrined in international law and UN resolutions and have nothing to do with the UNRWA mandate.


There is no "right to return" under international law. Period.

Practically all "Palestine refugees" aren't real refugees, so any international law about refugees do not apply to Palestinians. That is why they cannot apply for asylum in other countries like real refugees can. Everyone knows this but no one wants to say it out loud because the #1 rule in international relations is "don't piss off the Palestinians." 

UNRWA needs to be dismantled. There is no reason to consider millions of Jordanian citizens to be refugees, or for them to have a separate school and medical system. There is no reason for Palestinians living in Lebanon for seven decades to not have a path to citizenship. There is no reason why Palestinians who live in Palestine,  under Palestinian rule, should be considered refugees. 

None of this makes sense until you realize that UNRWA's official policy to solve the problem is to force Israel to take in millions of "refugees." The UN intends to force Israel to commit national suicide.

This is why UNRWA needs to be dismantled and Arabs who pretend to care about Palestinians should take responsibility for keeping them stateless.



(full article online)









						UNRWA director writes an open letter to Palestinians claiming "return" is international law
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

It’s Monday, so time for another Islamic terrorist fashion show. The “joint maneuvers” by various Islamic terrorist franchises means they put on their military style uniforms and march around in an effort to impress themselves

Show how impressed you are by yawning.




Gaza terror groups launch military exercise amid growing West Bank tensions​By KHALED ABU TOAMEH 
Published: DECEMBER 26, 2021 18:35
Updated: DECEMBER 26, 2021 20:09





​


			https://images.jpost.com/image/upload/f_auto,fl_lossy/t_JM_ArticleMainImageFaceDetect/485710
		


The so-called “military” wings of several Palestinian factions on Sunday said they have launched a large-scale, joint maneuver in the Gaza Strip.

The announcement came amid growing tensions in the West Bank and calls by Hamas and other Gaza-based factions for stepping up attacks against Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is noteworthy that the Secretary is aware of the questionable fate of donations to UNRWA, financing of chaos and terrorism at the expense of quality education for refugees.

The camps that should provide refugees with quality of life and provide for their resettlement instead perpetuate their life of despair in refugee camps which have been “temporary” since 1949

In UNRWA schools across the Middle East, the doctrine taught is that the best way to honor the Palestinian cause is bloodshed. UNRWA has gigantic power, not only economic and political, but also influence, its structure has become a factory of extremists and terrorists who grow up believing in an ideal world where evil is represented by Jews and Israel.

We are not calling for an end to UNRWA. We believe that such power should be used for good, and we see the organization’s potential to generate peace advocates , willing to determine themselves and build their own future.

For that to happen, is necessary to end with the incitement to violence perpetrated in UNRWA schools and to reform their its guidelines and to facilitate more transparency in their use of funds.

It is evident that the entire UNRWA apparatus is compromised, since there is no economic, social and political mobility for its refugees

Instead, the agency condemns all generations of Palestinians to live as refugees, in camps that have become eternal homes, in an atmosphere of violence.

Education is the basis of everything, so that children can grow up learning that life is what they have of most value and must be used every minute to build a future, giving the freedom and opportunity for a life beyond the indoctrination of terror.

How will peace begin there, if the curriculum preaches the demonization of Israel and the Jews? It is necessary for UNRWA to declare its independence from the influence of the PLO, Hamas and other extremists.

Thus, to maintain the commitment to “openness, tolerance and coexistence”, as said by UN secretary general, we must start with an analysis of the maps painted on the walls of UNRWA schools, along with with terrorist images and slogans.

Examine the material used in schools, so that do not terrorists being praised as honored martyrs

Make sure that the officials representing the UN agency are not members of internationally recognized terrorist groups. We want your real commitment to tolerance and coexistenc

Mr. António Guterres, as the UN Secretary General. Please stop turning a blind eye to UNRWA incitement against the State of Israel, the only guarantee that the Jewish people will be protected and safe

Remember the UN message which marks International Holocaust Remembrance Day which is that the UN says it wants to avoid the recurrence of such a crime ever again

Honor your commitment to “openness, tolerance and coexistence.”

Thank you.

Ana Luisa Benoliel, Fábio Schuchmann and Gabriela Izawa

(full article online)









						Translated from Portugese:The UNRWA fake concern for refugees
					

Letter to Secretary General of the UN Mr. Antònio Guterres.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Every year at Christmas, some Christian prelate warns of the fate of Christians in the Holy Land. This year it was Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby and Anglican Archbishop of Jerusalem Hosam Naoum. 

But the state of Israel is the best thing to happen to Christians and other minorities in over a thousand years: a revolution for freedom against religious empire, a refuge for Jews, and a model of multi-ethnic pluralism at the same time. To the Archbishops' credit, they acknowledge that "In Israel, the overall number of Christians has risen," yet fail to note that this is the first time in 13 centuries that such a thing has happened. 

There are, in fact, two Christian communities in the Holy Land: a large and prosperous Arabic-speaking population in Israel, where 182,000 live as citizens, mainly in the Galilee; and a smaller group of 50,000 Christian Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza. The real crisis is here, under Palestinian rule. Data from a study by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research show that 2/3 of Christians in the Palestinian territories worry about rising Islamic sentiment, which drives economic hardship, emigration and decline. 

Christmas offers an opportunity to thank Israel for safeguarding Christianity. If the Church of England wants a Christian renaissance in the Near East, it should extend a hand of friendship to the only country where that project is still viable.










						Israel is the best thing to happen to Christians in the Holy Land for centuries
					

Christmas should be a time to thank Israel for all it has done




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Baboun told viewers of effects of the pandemic with regard to foreign tourists and local participants and, in response to a question from Stayt, explained the reduced restrictions in force compared to the previous year.

Some two and a half minutes into the item, Stayt however chose to shift the focus of what was ostensibly a Christmas item:

Stayt: “Now Vera, sadly of course one of the things that _doesn’t_ change – as you know only too well – is the tensions between…ahm…Israel and…err…Palest…Palestine. I mean it…that remains kind of a constant in a way, doesn’t it?”

Predictably – given that she did the exact same on BBC Radio Scotland last year – Baboun immediately responded to that cue from Stayt.

Baboun: “It is actually and you know with the most abnormal reality in Bethlehem is that Bethlehem is separated from Jerusalem through that wall and whenever you want to exit or enter Bethlehem […] you have to follow the instructions and to have a permit to enter. So this abnormal sense of the movement […] affects the GDP as well, the economy, life, how people carry, how we carry our life, definitely. This conflict as long as it proceeds and this tough reality, definitely it will affect the city of peace. Mind you, Bethlehem is the city of peace that does not live actual peace. […] But the toughest reality today, we have the pandemic and the continued occupation procedures.”

At no point in the item were viewers told that Bethlehem has been under Palestinian Authority control for over a quarter of a century, that the anti-terrorist fence described by Baboun as “that wall” was constructed because of Palestinian terrorism or that travel permits are still necessary because terrorism continues.

The opportunistic promotion of politicised messaging has unfortunately been a feature of BBC Christmas content for many years and the former mayor of Bethlehem has on various occasions over the past decade been provided with a BBC platform from which to promote her talking points.

It would of course be interesting to hear how the BBC explains its simultaneous amplification of claims of “occupation” alongside increasingly frequent references to a country called Palestine.



(full article online)









						BBC Breakfast politicisation of Christmas in Bethlehem
					

The 2006 ‘REPORT OF THE INDEPENDENT PANEL FOR THE BBC GOVERNORS ON IMPARTIALITY OF BBC COVERAGE OF THE ISRAELI-PALESTINIAN CONFLICT’ – also known as the T




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

An article in _The Times _(“There’s no saviour in sight for the Holy Land”, Dec. 23) by their Middle East correspondent Richard J. Spencer commented on the op-ed co-written by Justin Welby, the Archbishop of Canterbury, and the Anglican Archbishop of Jerusalem, Hosam Naoum, in the _Sunday Times_which accused Israel of driving Christians from the Holy Land.

As we noted in our post about the piece by Welby and Naoum, which was widely condemned by the British Jewish community and several prominent politicians, there was almost no real evidence to back up their allegations.

Spencer frames his piece thusly:



> The theme of Welby’s article was reasonable enough, drawing attention to a series of attacks on Christian priests and places of worship. What was odd was his failure to identify those responsible: radical Jewish settler groups determined to expand their presence across Jerusalem’s Old City.


However, whilst there have been a some incidents of vandalism in recent years, and verbal insults, Spencer fails to cite even one actual example of physical violence – nor are are any statistics provided – yet alone a “series” of such assaults.  Earlier, we tweeted the journalist asking for sources.

Spencer later writes:



> “The archbishop got one thing right, however. More than ever this Christmas, the path to war or peace in the Middle East lies through the City of David”.


First, the archbishop did not make this argument in his _Sunday Times_ op-ed.

Moreover, the ‘path to peace in the Mid-East running through Jerusalem’ narrative is a tired cliche that’s been disproven by events over the past couple of years, especially the signing of the Abraham Accords.  The fact that Arab states were willing to make peace with Israel regardless of the conflict demonstrates that, contrary to the British media narrative, the question of ‘Palestine’ is NOT the core regional issue.

Spencer continues:



> This year’s round of bombing in Israel and Gaza was set off by clashes in east Jerusalem, the casus belli being lawsuits that would give settlers ownership over properties occupied by Palestinian families — Muslim, in this case.


This is simply untrue. The war was “set off” by Hamas’s cynical decision to launch an unprovoked volley of rockets on Israel’s capital – after Palestinian rioting at al-Aqsa – in order to position Hamas as the defender of Jerusalem and the city’s holy places and establish itself as an alternative to Fatah.

Later, in an effort to place the issue of Christians in the region in a broader perspective, Spencer argues that the reason why the US can’t extricate itself from the Mid-East is its security guarantee to Israel:



> President Biden has promised, like both his predecessors, to “withdraw” from the Middle East. This summer’s events in Gaza should remind him that while the incidental causes of US military interventions may be Saddam Hussein’s ambitions or the plight of the Yazidis, the perpetual cause is America’s security guarantee to the state of Israel.


America’s military involvement in the region is based on many factors, depending on the specific theatre. But, it’s hard to understand, for instance, how the 20 year US war in Afghanistan, which the president ended recently, is related to security guarantees to Jerusalem, just as it would be absurd to suggest that American military presence in Syria – primarily designed to help facilitate humanitarian aid and to counter ISIS – is an Israel-centered commitment.

(full article online)









						The Times repeats Justin Welby's falsehoods about Israeli Christians
					

An article in The Times ("There’s no saviour in sight for the Holy Land", Dec. 23) by their Middle East correspondent Richard J. Spencer commented on the op




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

If you read the social media accounts of supposedly pro-Palestinian activists, you will often see the word "resistance" accompanied by photos of unarmed Palestinians, often with flags, standing alone against heavily armed Israeli soldiers or police.

But in Arabic, the same word nearly always means violence.

Here are the top Google Image results for the phrase "Palestinian resistance" in English:

(vide photos online)

This is reflected in rhetoric as well. To Western nations, "non-violent resistance" (which includes stone throwing and firebombs) is emphasized by Palestinian organizations to attract the rogressive: crowd, but in Arabic the expression is often "armed resistance," which is promoted by every major Palestinian political party - from Hamas to Fatah to the PFLP and other socialist parties.

We've seen this kind of doubletalk before. Progressives shout "Intifada, Intifada!" and claim that it merely means a peaceful uprising; in Arabic Palestinians often threaten a "new Intifada" which invariably means one like the Second Intifada where a thousand Jews were murdered. 

Similarly, the non-violent interpretation of "jihad" is emphasized to Westerners, while no one will find any objection to Palestinian Islamist terror groups using the term to exclusively mean killing Jews. 

To be sure, there have been Westerners who have supported terrorism and violence as legal and legitimate, from Richard Falk to CJ Werleman. But on the public relations front, the anti-Israel crowd will mute their support for terror in English, hiding behind obfuscation to make it appear like they simply support freedom and justice. 

The contradictions become apparent when they refer to Hamas and Islamic Jihad as "Palestinian resistance groups." 

(full article online)









						"Resistance: " non-violent in English, violent in Arabic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> At no point in the item were viewers told that Bethlehem has been under Palestinian Authority control for over a quarter of a century,


You are a hoot. PA control!


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Action Group for Palestinians in Syria reports:

8 Palestinians from Syria who hoped to emigrate to Europe drowned as their boat capsized in the Aegean Sea on Friday.

UNRWA reduced its shelter allowances for Syrian Palestinians in Lebanon, causing outrage.

The Raml camp in Lattakia was hit with electricity shortages for the fifth straight day.

In Syria, someone exploded a bomb outside the house of Palestinian Iyad Bakr, who was killed.

Palestinians in the Khan Eisheh camp in Damascus complain that the UNRWA employees treat their relatives well but mistreat everyone else.

The PLO in Syria honored retired teachers and gave them a cash prize - but they only honored teachers associated with Fatah, angering other teachers.

There was an armed clash between different Palestinian factions in the Daraa camp in Syria last week.

But when Israel cannot be blamed, these stories don't make it out of Syria or Lebanon.










						Bad stuff happening to Palestinians every day doesn't get reported, because Jews cannot be blamed
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestine Forum, a group of Palestinians worldwide, issued a statement saying they wil combat the Jewishness of Israel. According to them, the concept of a Jewish state is racist and apartheid.

It’s been quite a while since I did a survey of Arab countries’ constitutions to see how they describe themselves. 



_Country__Description_AlgeriaAlgeria, land of Islam, an integral part of the Great Arab Maghreb and an Arab, Mediterranean and African countryBahrainThe Kingdom of Bahrain is fully sovereign, independent Islamic Arab State whose population is part of the Arab nation and whose territory is part of the great Arab homeland.EgyptBlessed with a unique location and history, the Arabnation of Egypt is the heart of the whole world….Egypt is part of the Arab nation and enhances its integration and unity. It is part of the Muslim world, belongs to the African continent, is proud of its Asian dimension, and contributes to building human civilization….Islam is the religion of the state and…the principles of Islamic Sharia are the principle source of legislation.IraqIraq is a country of multiple nationalities, religions, and sects. It is a founding and active member in the Arab League and is committed to its charter, and it is part of the Islamic world….  
Islam is the official religion of the State and is a foundation source of legislation:
No law may be enacted that contradicts the established provisions of Islam.
This Constitution guarantees the Islamic identity of the majority of the Iraqi people…LebanonLebanon has an Arab identity and belonging.LibyaIslam shall be its religion and Islamic Shari’a shall be the main source of legislation.MoroccoA sovereign Muslim State, attached to its national unity and to its territorial integrity, the Kingdom of Morocco intends to preserve, in its plentitude and its diversity, its one and indivisible national identity. Its unity, is forged by the convergence of its Arab-Islamist, Berber [amazighe] and Saharan-Hassanic [saharo-hassanie] components, nourished and enriched by its African, Andalusian, Hebraic and Mediterranean influences [affluents]. The preeminence accorded to the Muslim religion in the national reference is consistent with [va de pair] the attachment of the Moroccan people to the values of openness, of moderation, of tolerance and of dialog for mutual understanding between all the cultures and the civilizations of the world.OmanThe Sultanate of Oman is an Arab, Islamic, Independent State“Palestine”Palestine is part of the larger Arab world, and the Palestinian people are part of the Arab nation. Arab unity is an objective that the Palestinian people shall work to achieve.
Islam is the official religion in Palestine.QatarQatar is an Arab State, sovereign and independent. Its religion is Islam, and the Islamic Law is the main source of its legislations.Saudi ArabiaThe Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is a sovereign Arab IslamicState.
Constitution: The Holy Qur'an and the Prophet's Sunnah (traditions)SyriaThe Syrian Arab Republic is a democratic state with full sovereignty, indivisible, and may not waive any part of its territory, and is part of the Arab homeland; The people of Syria are part of the Arab nation.TunisiaExpressing our people’s commitment to the teachings of Islam and its aims characterized by openness and moderation, and to the human values and the highest principles of universal human rights, and inspired by the heritage of our civilization, accumulated over the travails of our history, from our enlightened reformist movements that are based on the foundations of our Islamic-Arab identity and on the gains of human civilization, and adhering to the national gains achieved by our people,..
Tunisia is a free, independent, sovereign state; its religion is Islam, its language Arabic, and its system is republican.United Arab EmiratesThe UAE is a part of the greater Arab nation to which the UAE is linked by the ties of religion, language, history and common destiny.
The people of the UAE are one people, and a part of the Arab nation.
Islam is the official religion of the UAE. The Islamic Shari’a is a main source of legislation in the UAE.YemenThe Republic of Yemen is an Arab, Islamic and independent sovereign state whose integrity is inviolable, and no part of which may be ceded. The people of Yemen are part of the Arab and Islamic Nation.  
 

Essentially every Arab state defines itself as Arab and/or Islamic (a huge exception is Sudan.) 

If a Jewish state is inherently discriminatory, then Muslim and Arab states are at least as much so.

Now find me the articles saying that Arab or Muslim states are “apartheid.”










						Somehow, a Jewish state is apartheid, but  Arab and Muslim states aren’t
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“The PA and its supporters and funders have perfected the art of exploiting loopholes in the archaic system of law that is still in force in Judea and Samaria. They rely on a combination Ottoman Land Law, EU-funded anti-Israel lawfare, and the Israeli High Court of Justice to carry out de facto annexation of the areas of Judea and Samaria recognized under international law as under full Israeli jurisdiction – and the Israeli government continues to pretend that it’s not happening.

“Participants in these “humanitarian” agricultural annexation projects are fueling the flames of Palestinian intransigence, unilateralism and  rejectionism, paving the path to the hell of violent conflict with olive trees and good (or not so good) intentions.”

Rabbi Eliyahu made the following statement:

“I am not impressed by Rabbis for Human Rights: they are not rabbis (for example, planting trees on Tu B’Shvat) and they are not for human rights. There are many positive ways in which to help Palestinians within their own lives but what RHR does consistently is encourage the murderous anarchy and the harm committed against innocent people – innocent Palestinians. Theirs is a dictatorial regime that kills those who do not fall in line.

“I have never heard RHR deal with such issues. They have one role – to vilify the State of Israel while presenting themselves as if they are pluralistic and liberal and enlightened. In fact, this is a propaganda ploy that was used by the communists of Russia who told everyone how moral they were.”

(full article online)









						NGO Perverts Jewish Agricultural Holiday for Anti-Israel Purposes | United with Israel
					

'They are not rabbis and they are not for human rights,' says prominent Israeli rabbi about Rabbis for Human Rights.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Indeed, videos posted on Murad Attieh’s Instagram account on July 31 and August 1 depict violent scenes of Palestinians throwing fireworks at security forces attempting to disperse rioters in Sheikh Jarrah. One of the clips uploaded by Attieh shows a police car that was apparently hit by a firebomb. To put things into perspective, a US court last month sentenced a man who hurled fireworks at police officers to eight years in prison, whereas some European prosecutors treat the act as attempted manslaughter — even when there is no terrorist intent.

Over the summer, El-Kurd’s neighbor also apparently participated in riots near the West Bank town of Beita. As HonestReporting has repeatedly highlighted (see, for example, here and here), the Palestinian Authority-backed violence has included ecoterrorism, the detonation of powerful explosive devices and the burning of swastikas. On social media, Attieh shared sermons by Mahmoud al-Hasanat, an Islamic preacher who is particularly popular among Hamas supporters in the Gaza Strip.

(full article online)









						The Nation's Mohammed El-Kurd Whitewashes Allegations His Jerusalem-based Neighbor Conspired With US-Designated Terror Groups | Honest Reporting
					

While the case is still making its way through the courts, the evidence indicates that The Nation's correspondent is covering up terrorism.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

I can understand how the other governments would not be convinced by the dossier that the NGOs are fronts for terror, or that they direct funds to terror activities. For those accusations, the evidence that has gone public is not that strong.

But the actual links to the PFLP from these groups is undeniable.

The Union of Agricultural Work Committees and the Union of Palestinian Women Committees, as well as the previously banned  Union of Health Committees, were all founded by the PFLP. A 1993 report written for USAID says this explicitly:




> As the second largest faction of the PLO, but with perhaps the most disciplined and energetic membership, the PFLP has built a potent institutional foundation throughout the West Bank and Gaza during the past decade. The strength of the PFLP's institutions is its capable, decentralized grassroots presence. Its principal institutions are in the fields of agriculture, health, labor, and the women's movement.
> 
> The PFLP's agricultural extension services are provided by the Union of Agricultural Work Committees (UAWC), based in Bayt Hanina. The UAWC was founded in 1986, and expanded rapidly during the Intifada. ... During 1992 UAWC was involved in about 30 different projects in the West Bank and Gaza, including support for various cooperatives, the building of greenhouses for vegetable production, animal husbandry projects, and land reclamation services.
> 
> The PFLP's health care network is coordinated by the Union of Health Work Committees (UHWC).....Of its 38 clinics some, like the Polyclinic in Bayt Sahur, are first rate facilities. Others are more makeshift operations. As a significant provider of health care during the Intifada, the UHWC has an extended network of supporters and volunteers throughout the West Bank. Of all the factionalized health care committees, the UHWC has the greatest presence in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> The PFLP's women's committee, the Union of Palestinian Women's Committees (UPWC), is perhaps the weakest of the three leftist women's unions, but is certainly more active than its Fatah counterpart.



So two of the six NGOs, plus a third that was previously banned, don't just have links to the PFLP - they were started by the PFLP terror group.

The links between the PFLP and the other NGOs are not much less compelling. 

One of the founders of Addameer, Abdul-Latif Ghaith, is a PFLP operative. It's former vice chair, Khalida Jarrar, was the head of the PFLP in the West Bank.

NGO-Monitor lists many more PFLP members who have worked for Addameer. 

Al-Haq's director, Shawan Jabarin, has represented the PFLP in public forums.

(full article online)









						Isn't it weird that groups with such clear links to terror are defended by the EU and major NGOs? Maybe not.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2021, as of mid-December, Arab terrorists carried out 6,633 terrorist attacks in Judea and Samaria alone, of which 61 were shootings, 18 were stabbings, 1,022 were fire bombings, 5,532 were rock-throwing attacks, a sharp increase over the numbers in recent years.

The data published Tuesday evening by the IDF show that in the past year there has been a 38% increase in stone-throwing incidents, a 36% increase in the number of Molotov cocktail attacks, and twice as many stabbing incidents as in the previous year, with an average of 18 attacks every day.

These numbers do not include attacks from the Gaza Strip, including the 11-day Operation Guardian of the Walls in May, or attacks in other parts of Israel. The number of rock-throwing and firebombing attacks was probably higher than what the IDF registered as many of them go unreported.

(full article online)









						Average of 18 Terror Attacks Against Israelis Each Day in 2021 | United with Israel
					

These numbers do not include attacks from the Gaza Strip, including the 11-day fighting in May, or attacks in other parts of Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Waqf on the Temple Mount issued it annual report on "violations" by Jews of the area.




> The  number of Israeli settlers who stormed the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque during 2021 reached more than 34,000.
> 
> The Director-General of the Department of Islamic Endowments and Al-Aqsa Mosque Affairs Sheikh Azzam Al-Khatib said - today, Thursday - that "the number of Jewish extremists storming the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque during the year 2021 reached 34,112 extremists."
> 
> The settlers, according to a statement by the Director of Endowments, carried out their incursions "under the protection of the Israeli police and its heavily armed special forces, which turned Al-Aqsa Mosque into a military barracks."
> 
> Sheikh Al-Khatib warned against the dangerous escalation of Jewish extremists' incursions into the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque, and desecrating its sanctity by performing Talmudic prayers and rituals inside its courtyards.




They then go into details of the horrible things the Jews did:


> Throughout the year, incursions were carried out inside the mosque led by rabbis, soldiers, officers, intelligence agents, and former Knesset members. They deliberately organized guided tours of the “alleged temple”, delivered biblical lessons in Al-Aqsa Square, organized “rabbinic blessings” and puberty ceremonies for males and females, and announcing marriage, in addition to reading the Psalms of the Torah.
> 
> A Jewish group calling itself "Return to the Temple Mount" announced last September that the shofar (one of the biblical rituals) was blown inside Al-Aqsa for the first time since the occupation of Jerusalem. Extremists brought the fruits of the "Feast of Sukkot" and palm fronds to the mosque on the first day of their feast, and they raised the Israeli flag in the courtyards of Al-Aqsa Mosque at that time.


I cannot find any news articles about blowing the shofar or bringing a lulav and etrog to the Temple Mount. These objects would be confiscated at the entrance. It may be that someone snuck in a shofar and blew it quietly, but I cannot find it reported. 

(full article online)









						Waqf: 34,000 Jews visited the Temple Mount in 2021; a Facebook post no one noticed was their big story of the year
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There are clear signs that Arab hostility towards the Jewish state is on the wane. The Abraham Accords normalized Israel’s relations with the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain, an Israeli Defense Minister can make a very public visit to Morocco and even Saudi Arabia allows flights to and from Israel to cross over its territory. But there remains at least one bastion of anti-Israel enmity, the United Nations, where systematic, organizational prejudice against the Jewish state reigns supreme.

The opening act: Though not representing a member state, in 1974 Yasser Arafat was issued an extraordinary invitation to address the UN General Assembly (UNGA). His speech included a call for an end to Israel. The Jews, he said, could become citizens in the PLO’s “democratic Palestine.” Extreme content notwithstanding, and the fact that he spoke soon after his PLO massacred 25 hostages in Ma’alot, mostly high school students, Arafat received a standing ovation.

Infamously, the following year, the UNGA adopted Resolution 3379 which declared Zionism a “form of racism and racial discrimination”. Although that travesty was officially repealed in 1991, its annulment did not mark the end of the UN’s anti-Israel obsession – far from it.

(full article online)









						The UN - where anti-Israel prejudice remains supreme - opinion
					

In facing this undisguised institutionalized prejudice, Israel has a crucial friend in the United States.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This surreal situation is the result of a deeply embedded western fallacy. Human rights law and supra-national bodies such as the UN and ICC were created after the Holocaust out of a noble but flawed belief.

This was that the nation-state could no longer be relied upon to safeguard peace and justice, that it was by definition incapable of addressing crimes against humanity, and that therefore supra-national bodies and laws needed to be created to address those needs.

These visionaries failed to grasp that, since the world was dominated by states and regimes that were both repressive and deeply imbued with Jew-hatred and hostility to Israel, any world body or supra-national system of law would itself become an accomplice to tyranny and antisemitism.

That’s why “lawfare,” or the weaponisation of international law to wage war with better PR, has become a prime weapon against Israel, singling out the Jewish people alone for such unhinged attack.

And it’s why the UN, the world body set up to ensure that never again would crimes against humanity be repeated — a global aim which it has conspicuously failed to achieve — has itself turned into a weapon with which to commit them against the Jewish people once again.

In other words, the UNHRC has become an engine of evil.

(full article online)









						New Year’s resolution? Abolish the UN Human Rights Council
					

A noble but flawed vision has created a global engine of evil




					melaniephillips.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

According to defense officials, the seizure was one of the largest in recent years and dealt a significant blow to the currency exchange.

The move follows a similar order issued by Gantz for the seizure of crypto wallets belonging to the Gazan family that runs the currency exchange just months ago. According to the Defense Ministry, the exchange ramped up its activity in May 2019, after the Israel Defense Forces assassinated Hamed Ahmed Khudari, a Gazan terrorist responsible for transferring Iranian funds to Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad in Gaza.

The terror-financing network was exposed in a joint operation involving IDF Intelligence, the National Headquarters on Terrorist Economic Counter-Terrorism at the Defense Ministry, the cybercrimes department of the Israel Police's Lahav 443 Major Crimes Unit, and the State Attorney's Office's Cyber Unit.

(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.israelhayom.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is easy for clueless Westerners to think that when anti-Zionist Arabs speak of "occupation" that they are only talking about the areas that Israel won in 1967.

However, UN documents show that the Palestinian Arabs and the Arab world as a whole considered all of Israel to be illegally occupied by Zionists.




Issa Nakhleh, a Palestinian Arab envoy of the Arab League who was invited to speak at the 367th meeting of the UN Special Political Committee, 12 December 1962, floated the idea that Israel illegally occupied all of Palestine:



> If the situation in Palestine was the result of an armed conflict between the Jews and the Arabs, the occupation by the Jews of 80 per cent of the area was a belligerent occupation subject under international law to the law of war. It was clear from the Abandoned Areas Ordinance of June 1948 that the Jewish authorities based themselves on conquest and occupation. In that Ordinance an abandoned area was defined as any area or place which had been conquered by .Jewish armed forces, had surrendered to Jewish armed forces or had been deserted by its inhabitants. Thus the Jewish occupants would be entitled only to the rights attributable to a temporary belligerent occupation pending the settlement of the dispute by peaceful means and subject to the law of war regarding the belligerent occupation.


This was echoed as definite international law a year later by the Jordanian delegate to the UN  at the 411th meeting of the Special Political Committee, Monday, 18 November 1963:




> 14. In paragraph 166 of volume II of his book International Law,.Y L. Oppenheim, the leading authority on international law, said that it had taken the whole of the nineteenth century to develop the rules regarding occupation. Those rules, which were universally recognized, were based on the principle that, although the occupant in no wise acquired sovereignty over a territory through the mere fact of having occupied it, he exercised for the time being military authority over it and he must use that authority for the ultimate benefit of the inhabitants.
> 
> 15. It was thus clear that Israel had no sovereignty over the area it occupied in Palestine and· that its position there was simply and purely that of a military occupant. As such it was not entitled to oppose such action as the United Nations might take to protect the properties of the refugees.
> 
> 16, Although some might contend that Israel at least had sovereignty within the borders allotted to it by the General Assembly under the Partition Plan that was not so under the rules of international law. Israel had acquired no sovereignty whatever over the territory it now occupied, because the legitimate owners had not ceded that territory to it and because the United Nations itself did not possess the power to cede the territory of one people to another or to transfer sovereignty over it. Now did recognition of one States by any number of Member or non-member States confer sovereignty on it under international law. Israel could acquire sovereignty only if the territory which it occupied was ceded to it by the legitimate sovereign, namely the Arabs of Palestine.



Jordan's 1962 argument is that the UN had no right to recognize Israel as a state, ever, because the entire territory belong to the fictitious Palestinian Arab nation first, and it then puts forth the argument that unless the Arabs of Palestine agree to it, Israel can never become a state. 

When Palestinians say that they want to end the "occupation," they are usually very careful not to say anything about 1967. To them, "occupation" means the entire State of Israel, and most Westerners are too clueless to ask them that question directly.

(full article online)









						Before 1967, Arabs explicitly said ALL of Israel was occupied Palestinian territory at the UN
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pseudo-journalist CJ Werleman - who we have already proven is an lying antisemite - is at it again,

From Turkey's TRTWorld:



> The Zionist state has been pumping billions of dollars into US-based groups to portray Muslims as a community of terrorists.


Billions!

-------

The International Project of Terrorism is not an Israeli group. It is also not an anti-Muslim group, from everything I can see. It exposes antisemitism and terror ties in some Muslim groups, I have never seen it say any blanket anti-Muslim statement.

Anyway, that is "thousands" of dollars, and not from Israel. Next?

--------

The book isn't online, so I have no idea what conference this is, but even here Werleman doesn't claim that the supposedly anti-Islamic conference was funded by Israel, just that it was "Zionist-funded." Strike two. 
His next two examples likewise say that Zionist groups are funding anti-Islamic groups. Nothing about Israel, and if anyone wants to bother to check if these groups are really Islamophobic, feel free. I've never seen anti-Muslim statements from Campus Watch or Daniel Pipes or the others. 

Strike two.  Next?

----

I couldn't find PJTN listed as an Islamophobic group on the SPLC website. Werleman doesn't want you to know that the PJTN strongly protested, and the SPLC removed them from their Islamophobic list! 

So the only "evidence" that Israel gives "billions" to "Islamophobic hate groups" is a single $40,000 contribution to a Zionist Christian group that isn't a hate group.

Werleman strikes out, and proves yet again that he is a serial liar. I don't expect him to recant - his lies are deliberate - but perhaps Turkey's media mouthpiece has at least a modicum of journalistic ethics.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It is easy for clueless Westerners to think that when anti-Zionist Arabs speak of "occupation" that they are only talking about the areas that Israel won in 1967.
> 
> However, UN documents show that the Palestinian Arabs and the Arab world as a whole considered all of Israel to be illegally occupied by Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa Nakhleh, a Palestinian Arab envoy of the Arab League who was invited to speak at the 367th meeting of the UN Special Political Committee, 12 December 1962, floated the idea that Israel illegally occupied all of Palestine:
> 
> 
> This was echoed as definite international law a year later by the Jordanian delegate to the UN  at the 411th meeting of the Special Political Committee, Monday, 18 November 1963:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan's 1962 argument is that the UN had no right to recognize Israel as a state, ever, because the entire territory belong to the fictitious Palestinian Arab nation first, and it then puts forth the argument that unless the Arabs of Palestine agree to it, Israel can never become a state.
> 
> When Palestinians say that they want to end the "occupation," they are usually very careful not to say anything about 1967. To them, "occupation" means the entire State of Israel, and most Westerners are too clueless to ask them that question directly.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before 1967, Arabs explicitly said ALL of Israel was occupied Palestinian territory at the UN
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Interesting that nobody has ever refuted this. Every time it comes up, everyone starts dancing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting that nobody has ever refuted this. Every time it comes up, everyone starts dancing.


English Comprehension classes.  Highly recommended


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> English Comprehension classes.  Highly recommended


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


>


Make clear to us what it is that you understood from that article in order to post what you did.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Make clear to us what it is that you understood from that article in order to post what you did.





> 16, Although some might contend that Israel at least had sovereignty within the borders allotted to it by the General Assembly under the Partition Plan that was not so under the rules of international law. Israel had acquired no sovereignty whatever over the territory it now occupied, because the legitimate owners had not ceded that territory to it and because the United Nations itself did not possess the power to cede the territory of one people to another or to transfer sovereignty over it.



Israel is the 1948 occupation of Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the 1948 occupation of Palestine.


TransJordan occupied 78% of the Mandate, Mandate - not a make believe country you like to think exists.

And look at what has never happened.  Arabs/Muslims/Christians have never cared that the Hashemites got that amount of land without it being theirs.  

Some BDS movement

And since there has never been a country called Palestine, only a region, and the Jews have always been seen as the indigenous people of the land, by Christianity and Islam......

Guess what?    The Jews and Israel are not occupying any other people's land.  IT is their land, they are sovereign of it, you like it or not.

And since you do not like Jews in general, Christian illness you suffer from, you will never accept that Jews legally what is only, I repeat ONLY 20% or their rightful 100% of the Mandate for Palestine, which was really a Mandate for Israel.

But since bum Christians and Muslims hate Jews, 80% got stolen from them.

And to this day Jews do not boycott those bums, nor do they try to make those bum thieves go back to Arabia where they belong.


Am Israel Chai
The People of Israel Live


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> TransJordan occupied 78% of the Mandate, Mandate - not a make believe country you like to think exists.


The Mandate had no land, no borders, and no sovereignty. What was it that Transjordan occupied?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate had no land, no borders, and no sovereignty. What was it that Transjordan occupied?


You are NOT given the permission to rewrite the history of the Land and the History of the Mandate for Palestine.

I was talking about the Hashemites OCCUPYING a land which was never theirs as they had just moved into it.  That land is part of the Jewish homeland in the Mandate for Palestine/Israel.

Stop fooling yourself about land, borders or sovereignty.  You have absolutely no knowledge about  any of that.  Just incredibly deep hatred of Jews and the need to delegitimize them as human being and the rightful sovereign people of their indigenous Homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Stop fooling yourself about land, borders or sovereignty. You have absolutely no knowledge about any of that.


The Allied Powers agreed to *not* annex the territories of the new states in the region. Therefore they had no territory or sovereignty. Those were in the hands of the inhabitants of their respective new states.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The Allied Powers agreed to *not* annex the territories of the new states in the region. Therefore they had no territory or sovereignty. Those were in the hands of the inhabitants of their respective new states.


Give a link.  And go discuss this in the right thread, not here.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Give a link.  And go discuss this in the right thread, not here.


You are the one who brought up this topic for discussion. Move it if you like.



> Two governing principles formed the core of the mandate system: non-annexation of the territory and its administration as a "sacred trust of civilisation" to develop the territory for the benefit of its native people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## BothWings

Do you live in the U.S.? Native Americans lost this land to Europeans a long time ago. In another 1000 years or so, should Native Americans create a new Native American State within the former U.S. with the help of an apologist western military alliance, and put Europeans on reservations and call them dissidents and terrorists for wanting to expand? Neither map, real or hypothetical...is or would be pleasant to look at. And after 1000 years, perhaps some statutes of limitation should apply. Maybe even before that. I'm sad about what Europeans did to the Native American here on their former lands. Someday all these displaced tribes of the world will run out of quasi-Zionist excuses. We will all be the same. I don't advocate this behavior. You can't just go justly take something and alienate others who live there now because your great great great great great great great great great great grandparents once lived there. If the displaced Jews of past millennia didn't get justice after the first few centuries, a statute of limitations should take over. And I say that as 1/4 Russian Jewish (yeah, just recently found that out). Even if I was a half, I wouldn't consider myself having a right to lands my ancestors were ousted from 500 years ago. What's done is done. Jews are people of the world. They have spread far and wide and I respect them and consider myself a "cousin" in a way. But reclaiming lands left so long ago as a new nation...I do not advocate that.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate had no land, no borders, and no sovereignty. What was it that Transjordan occupied?


This has been addressed for you countless times.

You simply spam threads with the same nonsense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BothWings said:


> Do you live in the U.S.? Native Americans lost this land to Europeans a long time ago. In another 1000 years or so, should Native Americans create a new Native American State within the former U.S. with the help of an apologist western military alliance, and put Europeans on reservations and call them dissidents and terrorists for wanting to expand? Neither map, real or hypothetical...is or would be pleasant to look at. And after 1000 years, perhaps some statutes of limitation should apply. Maybe even before that. I'm sad about what Europeans did to the Native American here on their former lands. Someday all these displaced tribes of the world will run out of quasi-Zionist excuses. We will all be the same. I don't advocate this behavior. You can't just go justly take something and alienate others who live there now because your great great great great great great great great great great grandparents once lived there. If the displaced Jews of past millennia didn't get justice after the first few centuries, a statute of limitations should take over. And I say that as 1/4 Russian Jewish (yeah, just recently found that out). Even if I was a half, I wouldn't consider myself having a right to lands my ancestors were ousted from 500 years ago. What's done is done. Jews are people of the world. They have spread far and wide and I respect them and consider myself a "cousin" in a way. But reclaiming lands left so long ago as a new nation...I do not advocate that.


Who are you replying to?  Click on REPLY in order to answer any post.  Thanks


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> TransJordan occupied 78% of the Mandate, Mandate - not a make believe country you like to think exists.
> 
> And look at what has never happened.  Arabs/Muslims/Christians have never cared that the Hashemites got that amount of land without it being theirs.
> 
> Some BDS movement
> 
> And since there has never been a country called Palestine, only a region, and the Jews have always been seen as the indigenous people of the land, by Christianity and Islam......
> 
> Guess what?    The Jews and Israel are not occupying any other people's land.  IT is their land, they are sovereign of it, you like it or not.
> 
> And since you do not like Jews in general, Christian illness you suffer from, you will never accept that Jews legally what is only, I repeat ONLY 20% or their rightful 100% of the Mandate for Palestine, which was really a Mandate for Israel.
> 
> But since bum Christians and Muslims hate Jews, 80% got stolen from them.
> 
> And to this day Jews do not boycott those bums, nor do they try to make those bum thieves go back to Arabia where they belong.
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai
> The People of Israel Live





Sixties Fan said:


> TransJordan occupied 78% of the Mandate, Mandate - not a make believe country you like to think exists.


Deflection.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC: Misinformation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*(PREFACE)*

In April 1920 (meeting at San Remo) the _*Principal Allied Powers agreed*_,  to entrust the British Government the *administration of the territory* of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such *boundaries* as may be fixed by them...

In May 1948, the National Council for the Jewish State established the political existence of an Independent Jewish State in Palestine.  The establishment of the Jewish State is totally a matter of self-determination and does not require recognition by the other states under International Law.  The Independent Jewish State had the right to defend its integrity and independence pursuant to the International Law enforced at that time.  (See *Article 3*, *Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States*
_*December 1933*_)

This statement is intentionally twisted to imply: someone argues that the Mandate had territory.  But the correct statement should imply that there were "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine" *applied*."  (See Paragraph 1, Part I, *Palestine Order in Council, 1922*)

Transjordan did NOT occupy any territory in its creation.  "His Majesty The King recognizes Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof."  (See:  *Treaty of Alliance between the Sovereign of the United Kingdom and the Emirate of Transjordan March 1946*)



P F Tinmore said:


> The Mandate had no land, no borders, and no sovereignty. What was it that Transjordan occupied?





P F Tinmore said:


> Israel is the 1948 occupation of Palestine.


*(COMMENT)*
.
Before 1988, there was no independent self-governing institution that represented the inhabitants of the territory formerly sovereign under the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic.

The establishment of these two self-governing institutions (the Jewish State and Transjordan) was under authority that did not need to seek Arab Palestinian approval, nor did they seek Arab Palestinian approval.  The sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory was not recognized until the _*Seventh Arab League Summit Conference, Rabat, Morocco October 1974*_.  This is well after the establishment of either the Jewish State or Transjordan.

While you are hung up on this "Occupation" kick, you are missing (not listening) that the occupation was a necessary step to the exercise of self-determination.  Self-determination established the recognized boundaries and the Treaties between Israel and the individual states of Egypt and Jordan established the permanent demarcation between Israel and the individual States of Jordan and Egypt, recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.

I wish you would stick to the facts of the case and not pontificate the falsehoods and misinformation like you did (once again) here.  The inaccurate information which you use to deliberately deceive the Discussion Group only serves to lower your credibility.

Stick to the concepts that were being used at the time of the various decisions, and not your interpretation corrupted by modern-day politics.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Lisa558

BothWings said:


> Do you live in the U.S.? Native Americans lost this land to Europeans a long time ago. In another 1000 years or so, should Native Americans create a new Native American State within the former U.S. with the help of an apologist western military alliance, and put Europeans on reservations and call them dissidents and terrorists for wanting to expand? Neither map, real or hypothetical...is or would be pleasant to look at. And after 1000 years, perhaps some statutes of limitation should apply. Maybe even before that. I'm sad about what Europeans did to the Native American here on their former lands. Someday all these displaced tribes of the world will run out of quasi-Zionist excuses. We will all be the same. I don't advocate this behavior. You can't just go justly take something and alienate others who live there now because your great great great great great great great great great great grandparents once lived there. If the displaced Jews of past millennia didn't get justice after the first few centuries, a statute of limitations should take over. And I say that as 1/4 Russian Jewish (yeah, just recently found that out). Even if I was a half, I wouldn't consider myself having a right to lands my ancestors were ousted from 500 years ago. What's done is done. Jews are people of the world. They have spread far and wide and I respect them and consider myself a "cousin" in a way. But reclaiming lands left so long ago as a new nation...I do not advocate that.


You’re ignoring that Jews were murdered by the millions in the 1940s, and these were displaced Jews whose homes were stolen and parents, children, and siblings killed. Jews aren’t jusr like any other people who came back to “reclaim” land they left hundreds of years ago. How you can compare homeless, familyless, discarded Holocaust survivors to “regular“ Europeans deciding to come back home is beyond me. 

That overrides any “statue of limitations” that you think should be applied.


----------



## Sixties Fan

_In a recent article titled "Victorious Lebanon and Defeated Israel," Shi'ite Lebanese journalist Nadim Koteich, a known Hizbullah opponent, mocks the narrative of "victory over Israel" that this organization has been marketing, especially since the Israeli withdrawal from South Lebanon in 2000. In the article – which was posted on the Asas Media website, owned by Lebanese former interior minister Nohad Al-Machnouk, of the March 14 Forces – Koteich wonders what has happened to this victory. How, he asks, did Lebanon and Hizbullah deteriorate from this pinnacle of triumph to the pits of the present economic crisis, whereas the Israel rose from this "defeat" and conquered pinnacles of success in the arenas of global technology, innovation and high-tech? He illustrates his point by describing the vast difference between Israel's attractive booth at the Expo 2020 in Dubai and Lebanon's poor one, which, Koteich says, reveal to the world that it is Lebanon that is defeated and still mired in the past, whereas Israel is victorious and future-oriented._

(full article online)









						Lebanese Journalist: Contrary To Hizbullah's Narrative Of 'Victory Over Israel', The Truth Is That Lebanon Is In The Pits Of Crisis Whereas Israel Is At The Pinnacle Of Success
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
> SUBTOPIC: Misinformation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *(PREFACE)*
> 
> In April 1920 (meeting at San Remo) the _*Principal Allied Powers agreed*_,  to entrust the British Government the *administration of the territory* of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such *boundaries* as may be fixed by them...
> 
> In May 1948, the National Council for the Jewish State established the political existence of an Independent Jewish State in Palestine.  The establishment of the Jewish State is totally a matter of self-determination and does not require recognition by the other states under International Law.  The Independent Jewish State had the right to defend its integrity and independence pursuant to the International Law enforced at that time.  (See *Article 3*, *Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States*
> _*December 1933*_)
> 
> This statement is intentionally twisted to imply: someone argues that the Mandate had territory.  But the correct statement should imply that there were "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine" *applied*."  (See Paragraph 1, Part I, *Palestine Order in Council, 1922*)
> 
> Transjordan did NOT occupy any territory in its creation.  "His Majesty The King recognizes Trans-Jordan as a fully independent State and His Highness The Amir as the sovereign thereof."  (See:  *Treaty of Alliance between the Sovereign of the United Kingdom and the Emirate of Transjordan March 1946*)
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> .
> Before 1988, there was no independent self-governing institution that represented the inhabitants of the territory formerly sovereign under the Ottoman Empire/Turkish Republic.
> 
> The establishment of these two self-governing institutions (the Jewish State and Transjordan) was under authority that did not need to seek Arab Palestinian approval, nor did they seek Arab Palestinian approval.  The sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory was not recognized until the _*Seventh Arab League Summit Conference, Rabat, Morocco October 1974*_.  This is well after the establishment of either the Jewish State or Transjordan.
> 
> While you are hung up on this "Occupation" kick, you are missing (not listening) that the occupation was a necessary step to the exercise of self-determination.  Self-determination established the recognized boundaries and the Treaties between Israel and the individual states of Egypt and Jordan established the permanent demarcation between Israel and the individual States of Jordan and Egypt, recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine.
> 
> I wish you would stick to the facts of the case and not pontificate the falsehoods and misinformation like you did (once again) here.  The inaccurate information which you use to deliberately deceive the Discussion Group only serves to lower your credibility.
> 
> Stick to the concepts that were being used at the time of the various decisions, and not your interpretation corrupted by modern-day politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,_
> R





RoccoR said:


> *administration of the territory* *of Palestine,*





RoccoR said:


> Jewish State *in Palestine.*





RoccoR said:


> "territories to which the Mandate for Palestine" *applied*."


Indeed, Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Palestine.


Palestine.

The region of Israel/Judea the Romans renamed so that the Judea's would stop their revolts against Rome in their attempt to reclaim sovereignty.

THAT. Palestine.

Not a Palestine state
Not a Palestine country.

A region which was and is sovereign by the Jewish Nation.


----------



## BothWings

Lisa558 said:


> You’re ignoring that Jews were murdered by the millions in the 1940s, and these were displaced Jews whose homes were stolen and parents, children, and siblings killed. Jews aren’t jusr like any other people who came back to “reclaim” land they left hundreds of years ago. How you can compare homeless, familyless, discarded Holocaust survivors to “regular“ Europeans deciding to come back home is beyond me.
> 
> That overrides any “statue of limitations” that you think should be applied.


As I indicated, two wrongs don't make a right. Western powers wrestled those lands out of the hands of others and gave them to the Jews. I already DID acknowledge the genocide by citing what happened to Native Americans as essentially the same thing. I think white people suck for what was done to them...and I'm white. I also think the Nazis sucked for what they did too. But I don't think that means the world has to play apologist and give it all back. My father came to the United States in 1960. My mother's family came here in the early 1900s. Nobody in my family was a slave owner or condone slavery and was probably more likely closer to being a slave than a slave owner because they weren't well to do at all. So therefore I refuse to make apologies for what other white people did to the blacks almost 200years ago. Any black person who comes to me I will treat as an equal until they don't treat me as an equal. Trying to treat me in the same category as a racist just because I'm white is racist in itself!

I am also formerly from New York. I've been steeped in Jewish culture somewhat. It's rubbed off on me a little. I almost married a Jewish girl. I got on pretty well with her family, and had many Jewish friends and coworkers who I liked and respected. 99% weren't Zionists by any means, just Jewish Americans who practiced being Jewish on American soil. Many of them were kind of young and didn't understand how Israel became a state a very short time ago.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, Palestine.


You still don’t understand what you’re writing. You have this odd notion of a magical “country” you have invented and believe a land area is your personal entitlement.

Indeed, it is not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

BothWings said:


> As I indicated, two wrongs don't make a right. Western powers wrestled those lands out of the hands of others and gave them to the Jews. I already DID acknowledge the genocide by citing what happened to Native Americans as essentially the same thing. I think white people suck for what was done to them...and I'm white. I also think the Nazis sucked for what they did too. But I don't think that means the world has to play apologist and give it all back. My father came to the United States in 1960. My mother's family came here in the early 1900s. Nobody in my family was a slave owner or condone slavery and was probably more likely closer to being a slave than a slave owner because they weren't well to do at all. So therefore I refuse to make apologies for what other white people did to the blacks almost 200years ago. Any black person who comes to me I will treat as an equal until they don't treat me as an equal. Trying to treat me in the same category as a racist just because I'm white is racist in itself!
> 
> I am also formerly from New York. I've been steeped in Jewish culture somewhat. It's rubbed off on me a little. I almost married a Jewish girl. I got on pretty well with her family, and had many Jewish friends and coworkers who I liked and respected. 99% weren't Zionists by any means, just Jewish Americans who practiced being Jewish on American soil. Many of them were kind of young and didn't understand how Israel became a state a very short time ago.


You would do better to spend some time educating yourself.

But more then likely that is something you have no intention of doing, like so many others, 1/4 Jewish or not.

Your whole two posts are filled with uneducated misinformation and full of "what I would do" without knowing one thing about what you think you know.

You are here to delegitimize Israel and what Zionism represents.

You are on a losing path, like all the others who attempt what you have attempted in your posts.


Indigenous people have the right to their indigenous land.
Jews are the indigenous people of Israel.

Jews are from Judea.

Arabs, even the Palestinian Arabs, are from Arabia.

The Arabs could have had a state since 1936.  They do not like Jews.  It is written in Islam that Jews must be subjects to Muslims.  Never sovereign to them.

Figure the whole thing now, at your own pace.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( Who says this is a war, started in 1920,  between Jews/Israel and and Arab Palestinians in Gaza and Fatah? Not Iran or any other Muslim or Christian country willing to attempt to destroy Israel )


----------



## Sixties Fan

Understanding the religious roots of Islamic terrorism, and the way radical beliefs motivate terrorists in general, is critical to thwarting terrorism and to protecting lives.

But first, it is important to clearly state that only a minuscule number of Muslims carry out acts of terrorism, and that these terrorists do not represent most of the Muslims in the world, who are not inclined towards terrorism. Indeed, Muslims are often the victims of Islamic terrorism.

However, while Muslim terrorists do not represent most Muslims, they _do_ represent some of the core values of early formative Islam. Consequently, should any historic event impact the majority of the Muslim world and push it closer to fundamentalist interpretations of their faith, the risk of Islamic terrorism will increase significantly. This has already happened in the recent past with the explosive emergence of ISIS in the Middle East and the West.

As the recently deceased Gaber Asfour, who had served as Egypt's Minister of Culture, said: "Unless the religious discourse is renewed and undergoes reform, have no doubt that [there will be] people like ISIS in every neighborhood."

(full article online)









						'Irrelevant Religious Stuff'? No, All Terrorism Is Faith Based, Whether Religious, Political, Social, Or Other – Part I
					

Introduction




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel should declare "Three Nos"
					

No to a nuclear Iran, No to the Two State Solution, No to a bi-national state. Opinion.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Hooray to Pallywood !!!!   )


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a story ostensibly about tragedy, the AP, a global news service with 1,300 clientssuch as The Washington Post, ABC News and Fox News, depicts Palestinians with the opportunity to earn a living outside of Palestinian Authority-administered territories as being subjected to alleged repressive Israeli policies.

(full article online)









						Associated Press Injects 'Occupation' Into Story About Palestinian Workers Killed in Car Crash | Honest Reporting
					

The Associated Press (AP) has managed to turn the death of eight Palestinians in a West Bank car crash into a broad indictment of Israel. In fact, most of




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Who is their audience?

It isn't like Israelis are biting their nails and hiding in bomb shelters every time some terrorist says Israel is going to be destroyed. 

The audience is clearly the Arab and Muslim world. And the underlying message is one that is quite positive for Israel!

As with everything else in the Middle East, one needs to look at this through the lens of the honor/shame culture. In this case, there is also the "strong horse" element.

Israel is strong. It is a regional superpower. It is officially at peace with a number of Muslim-majority and Arab countries, and has a tacit peace with many others. 

Iran and Hamas and the others want the Muslim and Arab world to stop being friendly with Israel, so they are trying to convince them that relations with Israel is a losing proposition - and when Israel fails, they won't have any friends in the Muslim world. They want the Muslim world to think of Israel as weak, so they do not want to ally with the region's "strong horse." 

The stream of articles forecasting Israel's imminent demise are a desperate attempt to convince Muslims not to believe their own eyes. They want to put doubt in nations that might be considering opening relations with Israel. 

(full article online)









						Iran and their terrorist clients keep saying Israel will not survive. Here's why that's good news.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The lost history of Gaza's Jewish quarter
					

A look into the history of a neighborhood in Gaza City that was once home to a Jewish population




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This article in Jordan's Ammon News by Dr. Monther al-Hiwarat betrays an interesting fatalism about how Israel won over the Western world, bea the Arab world militarily and now is infiltrating the Arab world psychologically. 

Arab media rarely betrays insecurity in English, and even in Arabic articles like this are rare because it is a source of shame. 

The Abraham Accords has created a huge despair among people who pretended to be allies of Palestinians. 

And yet, I have still to see an article that recommends that Palestinians accept that they will not achieve their maximalist goals and try to compromise for once. The reason is simple: the goal was never to help Palestinians gain a state but to use them as a means to destroy the Jewish state. And since no one cares about the Palestinians, they prefer to keep them stateless rather than find a real solution. 

(full article online)









						Jordanian site explains Israel's hypnotizing strategy in the Arab world
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Lisa558

Sixties Fan said:


>


To her comment about Tiktok removing her proposal for a definition of Holocaust denial, yet allowing antisemitic comments to run rampant, I have another instance of liberal media being very tolerant of antisemitism yet blocking attempts to quash it: I signed up for a course on “How to Combat Antisemitism” and Facebook did not allow the educational organization hosting it to advertise it on their site.

One only has to look at the way liberal sites allows antisemites to spew their venom while blocking Jews’ attempts to quash it - along with some of the liberals on this very forum - to realize that leftists allow antisemites to advance bigotry against Jews while SAYING they are fighting bigotry against blacks.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As has been the case in previous years (see related articles below), the Israel-related content produced by the BBC throughout 2021 often included contributions or information sourced from non-governmental organisations (NGOs).

Frequently portrayed by the BBC as ‘human rights groups’, those inherently agenda-driven organisations make no claim to provide unbiased information and are obviously not committed to the BBC’s editorial standards.

When political agendas and journalism meet, questions obviously arise concerning accuracy, impartiality and reliability. One of the few safeguards in place comes in the form of the section titled ‘Contributors’ Affiliations’ in the BBC editorial guidelines on impartiality which, since their overhaul in July 2019, states:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





“4.3.12 We should not automatically assume that contributors from other organisations (such as academics, journalists, researchers and representatives of charities and think-tanks) are unbiased. Appropriate information about their affiliations, funding and particular viewpoints should be made available to the audience, when relevant to the context.” [emphasis added]

Nevertheless, throughout 2021 we once again documented numerous examples of that editorial guideline having been ignored in Middle East-related content sourced in one way or another from political NGOs and their representatives.

One of the topics most vigorously promoted by the BBC in 2021 was a campaign to pressure Israel to vaccinate residents of the areas under the control of the Palestinian Authority or Hamas. That campaign began in late 2020 just as Israel began vaccinating its own citizens against the Coronavirus and it was initiated by a group of political NGOs, some of which have a record of lawfare campaigns against Israel, including B’tselem, Amnesty International Israel, Gisha, Lawyers for Palestinian Human Rights, Adalah, Al Mezan and the PCHR.

The BBC enthusiastically amplified that campaign by what it termed “human rights groups” from the beginning of the year.

(full article online)









						PROMOTED AND QUOTED: THE BBC’S PREFERRED NGO CONTRIBUTORS IN 2021
					

As has been the case in previous years (see related articles below), the Israel-related content produced by the BBC throughout 2021 often included contributions




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Recent events have highlighted a disturbing trend among some of the most extremist neo-Nazi and white supremacist groups: looking to Islamist terror organizations as a model and inspiration. This became noticeablewith the August 2021 Taliban takeover of Afghanistan and with the Islamic State Khorasan (ISIS-K)  killing of U.S. soldiers there. It continued with the 20th anniversary of 9/11, when groups, including some Proud Boys affiliates, celebrated the attacks.

During the November 2021 Unite the Right rally trial, in which the jury awarded over $26 million in damages, defendant Matthew Heimbach, who at the time of the rally was leader of the neo-Nazi and white supremacist Traditionalist Worker Party and an early promoter of the neo-Nazi-jihadi bromance, was called to the stand, where he made news by joking about Hitler. Known for years as a fervent supporter of the designated anti-U.S. terrorist organizations Hizbullah and Hamas, he said in 2017 that he had modeled his organization's recruitment approach after them. 






This follows the widespread support other neo-Nazi and white supremacist groups expressed for Hamas and Hizbullah during the May 2021 Gaza conflict; they remain some of their most vocal fans online and continue to post content lauding them. Another recent example highlighting the global aspect of this bromance, French extremist nationalist and presidential candidate Yvan Benedetti, leader of the "Les Nationalistes" movement, enthusiastically endorsed Hizbullah numerous times on his Telegram channel.

While countless media reports and research papers have discussed many aspects of the last Gaza conflict, a new disturbing phenomenon has been documented and exposed extremists' support for Palestinian terrorist entities and their cause. The Gaza events gave these seemingly opposing groups an opportunity to connect, communicate, and influence each other. These extremists – who are desperate for publicity – will not be named here.

Neo-Nazis and white supremacists shared online a great deal of content expressing this solidarity, along with hatred for Jews and Israel, and, most disturbingly, support for these views taken from Nazism – including admiration for Hitler. Their aim was to set the stage for future collaboration – a new strategy for attacking Jews worldwide – and they seized the opening provided by the conflict to jump on the bandwagon of virulent antisemitism and Israel-hatred.

(full article online)









						Neo-Nazis Look To Forge Bromance With Jihadis
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A large explosion rocked southern Lebanon early Thursday morning, local Lebanese media reported, adding that there were no casualties.

The cause of the blast, between the villages of Deir a-Zahrani and Khomin a-Fuqa, was not immediately clear.

Videos posted to social media showed a huge fireball rising into the night sky. The area is a stronghold of the Hezbollah terror group.










						Large explosion reported in Hezbollah storage site in south Lebanon, cause unknown
					

Local media reports no casualties, while news outlets linked to terror group ignore incident; last month, 12 people were killed in a blast at a local Hamas weapons depot




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

ACT NOW! Demand Amazon Stop Selling Nazi Propaganda Videos | United with Israel
					

Some films were removed after backlash from Americans Against Antisemitism, but many are still available.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Insider/Circuit News has a really great profile of  U.S. Army General Miguel Correa, a Catholic Puerto Rican who worked on and coined the term "Abraham Accords." It is a must-read.

Correa has had a most interesting life. When he was a teen his family lived in Kuwait where he learned Arabic and made friends with the Kuwaitis. His understanding of the Arab world helped a great deal when the US was brokering the agreements between Israel and the UAE.

Here, he describes what he learned about Israel at his high school:




> Correa completed eighth and ninth grades at the American School of Kuwait, which catered to the kids of diplomats and wealthy Kuwaitis. It was there that Correa learned Arabic and studied Islam, and it was also the first time he learned about Israel. Sort of.
> 
> ”You spent the first three or four days of every single semester taking your textbook, and you’d have a teacher at the front, and there was a Ministry of Education [directive] that would mandate what parts of your book you had to take out,” Correa recalled. Armed with a pair of scissors and a marker, he went through his textbooks, looking for offensive language and imagery. Any depictions of the Prophet Muhammad were cut out. Maps that showed the State of Israel were colored over in dark permanent marker.
> 
> “Anything to do with Israel,” he said, “you markered it, or you cut the whole page out if it was trying to explain something from the Western way.”
> 
> The “Western way” as it related to Israel meant describing the country as anything but an illegitimate Zionist entity occupying Palestinian land. “It was 100% one-sided, in that it was genocide, that the Israelis pushed out the Palestinians, period,” said Correa.
> 
> “You’re a little kid, and so you think anything the government says, it’s law, it’s perfect,” he explained.


The Americans and others who send their kids to the American School of Kuwait (ASK) would naturally expect an education on par with an American school. That was the entire purpose of the school, as its website says, its goal is "giving our students the highest standards of American education in Kuwait."

Moreover, ASK is accredited by the Middle States Association of Colleges and Schools, which accredits thousands of American schools and about 100 foreign schools like ASK.

Which means that any school accredited by MSA may censor textbooks.

It sounds like this is something that is simply accepted because it is the local law. But accepting censorship is unacceptable, and the MSA should have policies about that. I didn't see any on their site. 

In other words, a major accrediting organization that is itself recognized by the US Department of Education as a reliable authority allows textbooks to be censored for political reasons.

Does anyone think that ASK has changed a thing since the 1980s? 

Isn't it a problem that schools that allow censorship can be accredited?

(full article online)









						The first school assignment in the American School of Kuwait: Black out Israel from the maps
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Towards the end of the piece, Jansen gives a brief summary of the political situation in the Gaza Strip:



> However, since Hamas seized power there in 2007, Gaza has been isolated, besieged and blockaded by Israel and shunned by Abbas.”


There is no mention that Hamas is designated a terrorist organization by the European Union – a political bloc that Ireland is a member of – which is one of the reasons that it is “isolated,” or that, like Israel, Egypt has also blockaded the coastal enclave for security purposes. Neither is any detail given as to why such measures are necessary: Hamas has repeatedly vowed to exterminate the Jewish state; amassed huge firepower thanks to generous donations from Iran, and has indiscriminately fired rockets at Israel.

In the recent May conflict, for example, the Islamist terror group fired more than 3,000 projectiles at civilian-populated towns and cities, while it is believed to be hoarding approximately 30,000 rockets, which its fighters have a tendency to store underneath schools and hospitals.

But instead of including these salient details, Jansen’s 550-word article reimagines history. And by sanitizing Abbas’ rejection of coexistence with Israel, The Irish Times perpetuates a narrative that effectively normalizes acts of terrorism.

(full article online)









						Normalizing Terrorism? Irish Times Reimagines Mahmoud Abbas as Man of Peace, Israel as Obstacle to Two-State Solution | Honest Reporting
					

The Irish Times has reported on Mahmoud Abbas beginning an unprecedented 17th year in office this week as president of the Palestinian Authority -- a




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Good example of how the world works when it does not come to Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

The entrance to Amerikahaus in Munich is illuminated with a tribute to David Berger, one of eleven Israeli athletes murdered by Palestinian terrorists at the Olympic Games in the city in 1972. Photo: Amerikahaus, Munich
The city of Munich has held the first of 150 events this year that will commemorate the massacre of Israeli athletes at the Olympic Games there fifty years ago.

On Thursday, a visual installation in memory of one of the murdered athletes, David Berger, illuminated the facade of the Amerikahaus, an institution in Munich that works to enhance transatlantic relations.









						German City of Munich Launches Year-Long Tribute to Israeli Athletes Murdered by Palestinian Terrorists at 1972 Olympics
					

The entrance to Amerikahaus in Munich is illuminated with a tribute to David Berger, one of eleven Israeli athletes murdered …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, they really want to throw the Jews into the sea
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Negev crisis: Seeing the forest for the trees - editorial
					

On the one hand, Israel has every right to exert its sovereignty within its territory. On the other, Bedouins see the tree-planting on land they use for farming as part of a campaign to expel them.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The PA uses many euphemisms and terms to refer to terrorists, and they are applying two of them to Jesus. The first is _Fida’i_, literally “self-sacrificing fighter.” For example, terrorist Ashraf Na’alwa, who brought a rifle to work, tied up a young mother of a 15-month-old, and then murdered her and another coworker, was called by Fatah: “The heroic _Fida’i_.” Fatah official Rawhi Fattouh applied this status to Jesus: “Jesus the first Palestinian _Fida’i_.”

The second term is _Shahid_ - Islamic “Martyr” – the word the PA uses for every terrorist killed during his/her attack, including suicide bombers. Senior Fatah leader Tawfiq Tirawi applied both terms to Jesus: “The first _Fida’i_ and the first Martyr, the messiah Jesus.”

Ironically, the PA and Fatah do not intend to insult Jesus’ memory or Christian tradition by turning Jesus into a terrorist. Palestinian leaders actually believe that terrorists, murderers of Israelis, and Islamic “Martyrs”, are the “most honorable.” PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas praises them regularly and puts them on the highest pedestal: “We view the Martyrs and prisoners (i.e., terrorists) as stars in the sky of the Palestinian people and they have priority in everything.” [Official PA TV, July 24, 2018]

So by calling Jesus a Palestinian terrorist the PA/Fatah actually intend to honor him.

In the following chart examples on the left are terms Palestinians have used to honor Jesus and, on the right, the same terms used to honor terrorist murderers:

(full article online)









						Palestinians reinvent Jesus in their own image - as a terrorist | PMW Analysis
					

After turning Jesus into a Palestinian, the PA wanted to honor him the only way they know how: They declared him fighter (i.e., a terrorist) and an Islamic Martyr - the people who Palestinians see as the “most honorable”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2017, a census was taken that showed that the number of Palestinians in Lebanon was 174,422.

UNRWA says that over 479,000 Palestinian "refugees" are registered with UNRWA in Lebanon.

Which means that most of those "refugees" left Lebanon - but UNRWA still counts them.

Now, The National notes that the numbers are diminishing further:

In the past two years, Palestinian refugees in Lebanon have been migrating at significantly higher rates in search of better work opportunities and a better standard of living.




> Lebanon’s economic situation tightens its grasp on citizens and foreigners alike, said Abdelnaser Elayi, project manager at the inter-ministerial Lebanese-Palestinian Dialogue Committee.
> 
> “Before 2020, we would usually see about 6,000 to 8,000 Palestinians leave the country without returning, per year," Mr Elayi told The National
> 
> “Now, those figures are closer to 10,000 to 12,000. That is an increase by at least 30 per cent.”



If his numbers are right, that means that about 40,000 Palestinians have left since the census!

While between 30-50,000 Palestinians fled from Syria to Lebanon with the Syrian civil war, most of those would have been counted in the 2017 census and many cannot stay long because they have to renew their visas every three months.

This means that there may be as few as 135,000 Palestinians in Lebanon. As many as 70% of those counted by UNRWA aren't there.

No one can blame Lebanese Palestinians for wanting to leave. They are treated horribly, they cannot become citizens even after 73 years of residence, their camps are hellholes and they are not allowed to build or expand housing, and they suffer real apartheid with Lebanese laws drafted specifically aimed at them. Now with Lebanon's economy in dire straits, they are the low rung of a very rickety ladder.

(full article online)









						Palestinians fleeing Lebanon,but UNRWA keeps counting them for their funding
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The difference between the PA and Hamas
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The "flood libel" returns for this year's rainy season in Gaza
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

n the first place, unity between the far-right and far-left is nothing new.

In 1940, Hitler and Communist leader Joseph Stalin signed the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact, to join forces and divide Europe among themselves. Stalin often expressed admiration for Hitler. It was only when Hitler later threatened to take over the Soviet Union that the communists decided to fight the fascists.

In the second place, _Haaretz_ is obsessed with finding the negative in anything Jewish or Israeli. This applies even to organ donations.

Recently, the newspaper admitted what is widely known in the medical community: that observant Jews are by far the country’s biggest kidney donors. But the newspaper claims to know the “real reason” for this incredible self-sacrifice, which has saved hundreds of lives. It is all done for negative, narcissistic reasons, in order to “claim moral superiority.”

Does it bother _Haaretz_ journalists that their views find approval among people who openly say that they seek the destruction of the Jewish people and the State of Israel?

I asked editor-in-chief Aluf Ben this very question. His response was: “What do you want us to do? Anyone is allowed to quote from _Haaretz_. I have nothing more to say.”

(full article online)









						Why do neo-Nazis love ‘Haaretz’?
					

The reason right-wing anti-Semitic extremists frequently cite a radical leftist Israeli newspaper is its hostility to the Jewish state.Op-ed




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Psychological warfare is not all that different in organization from the kinetic kind. There are campaigns and objectives. Recently the objective of our enemies – the Arab-European axis of antisemitism – has been to destroy the legitimacy of the Jewish presence in Judea and Samaria. The attacks have come from several directions, but the objective is the same: to establish in the minds of target populations, which include Israelis, Europeans, and Americans, the idea that Jews living in the territories is illegal, immoral, and detrimental to the prospect of peace in the region; and to force their expulsion.
The operations include the EU’s requirement for special labeling of products produced by Jews in Judea and Samaria. The decision was made in 2015, but the difficulty of implementing it without appearing to be overtly antisemitic seems to have deterred many countries from following it. In 2019, the European Court of Justice affirmed the ruling, but some countries still show pangs of conscience.

(full article online)









						“The Axis” vs. the Jews of Judea and Samaria
					

Unfortunately, many Israeli politicians seem to have internalized the mindset that is promoted by the psywar campaign




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The escalating Palestinian Authority crackdown against West Bank residents living under its control is an important story that has largely been ignored by the international media. Seemingly, the plight of ordinary Palestinians is not newsworthy.

Axios, a popular site that offers quick takes on current events, bucked this trend. A piece published on January 12, _Violent arrest in West Bank triggers attack on PA headquarters in Jenin__, _detailed the internal violence in areas administered by the PA.  

But after reporting on a serious issue that is seldomly highlighted by the media, writer Barak Ravid cites Palestinian officials claiming that the root cause of the phenomenon is youth unemployment, specifically, and the economic situation in the West Bank, more broadly.

The article completely ignores the role the PA’s ongoing support for and glorification of terrorism plays in fostering a climate of violence.

Rather, in the ‘Big Picture’ section of the piece, the author notes:



> _Fatah officials said publicly in recent days that the events in Jenin show the need to deal with the growing economic problems in the occupied West Bank, in particular the widespread youth unemployment.”_


Such a conclusion glosses over the nature of PA President Mahmoud Abbas’ ruling Fatah faction, whose “military” wing, the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, is designated a terrorist group by the United States, European Union, Canada, Japan, and others. Moreover, inserting into the equation that the West Bank is “occupied” effectively serves to shift blame for the chaotic state of affairs away from Ramallah and onto Israel.

(full article online)









						It's Not the Economy: Axios Article Diagnoses Intra-Palestinian Violence As Ailment, Prescribes Wrong Remedy | Honest Reporting
					

The escalating Palestinian Authority crackdown against West Bank residents living under its control is an important story that has largely been ignored by




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“If I was a Palestinian kid, growing up in East Jerusalem’s Silwan [neighborhood],” Abraham Gutman tweeted, “I’d probably hate Jewish people.” Gutman, an opinion and editorial writer for The Philadelphia Inquirer, later deleted the tweet after he was exposed by CAMERA’s Adam Levick. It is, however, far from the only instance of Gutman’s outrageous rhetoric on the Jewish state.

Indeed, the Inquirer writer was unrepentant, later clarifying that “98 percent of the time that I delete a tweet [it] is because I don’t want to deal with you — not because I regret what I said.” In his since-deleted tweet, Gutman justified antisemitism, writing “neighbors expelled from their homes — by Jews. … Houses demolished — by Jews. … Jewish symbols towering over the neighborhood to mark dominance” and then asking “what conclusion would you make?”

The proper conclusion, in Gutman’s own words, was to “hate Jewish people.” Not, it must be noted, “Israelis,” but Jewish people.

Regrettably, it is not the only instance of the Inquirer writer making inflammatory statements.


In a Jan. 1, 2022 tweet, Gutman said: “Both Israeli and Palestinian media report of IDF airstrikes in Gaza. The attacks are in response to 2 rockets from Gaza that exploded off the coast of Jaffa — which Hamas says they [sic] were fired due to weather-related malfunction. Gaza didn’t get 24 hours without strikes.” Gutman subsequently lamented that “a bunch of people are upset about this tweet, calling me a Hamas apologist for … quoting Israeli media.”

One doesn’t need to be a “Hamas apologist” to realize that taking a US-designated terrorist group at its word is problematic at best. Indeed, had Gutman done some digging, he would have quickly found that Hamas has a long history of claiming that “weather-related malfunctions” cause rockets to be “accidentally” launched. Instead, he chose to believe the claims of a terrorist group that calls for a Jewish genocide.

The Inquirer writer even tried to skirt the issue of Hamas’s responsibility, tweeting: “I don’t know if the rocket was fired on purpose or not. I do know that the Palestinians in Gaza are the ones who suffer every time there is an escalation. Gaza is in a terrible situation (humanitarian, political, economic).” He added defensively: “Asking what is Israel gaining by responding today is a valid question — especially since the idea that the strikes are establishing deterrence doesn’t add up, especially if you think the rocket was on purpose.”

And here again, Gutman seems willing to afford Hamas, and not Israel, the benefit of the doubt.

Gaza is indeed in a terrible situation. And Gutman is right to be concerned by Palestinian suffering. But the blame lies not with Israel but with the Palestinian terrorist group that brutally rules the enclave. “Gaza’s miseries,” The New York Timescolumnist Bret Stephens correctly observed in 2018, “have Hamas authors.”

(full article online)









						Is It Always Sunny for Hamas in Philadelphia?
					

The Liberty Bell is seen in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, Feb. 12, 2015. Photo: Reuters / Charles Mostoller. JNS.org – “If I …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Mindful

I’m guessing that in the long history of the Jewish people, not many of us have been subjected to full-throated booing in shul.

Well, I have. It was some years ago and I was taking part in a panel session on BBC bias. I was arguing that while BBC reporting of Israel was clearly biased against it – this was in the days of Orla Guerin – it was wrong and counter-productive to argue that it was institutionally antisemitic. Cue the boos.

That’s a position I’ve maintained down the years and to which I still hold. Just. The idea that BBC employees en masse hold an animus against Jews, and that the BBC as an organisation finds ways wherever it can to do down and attack Jews, has always struck me as ridiculous.

Which brings us to more recent events. I have to admit, it has become steadily more difficult to convince myself, let alone other people, that the BBC does not have a problem with Jews – as Jews.

Take last night’s coverage of the Beth Israel shul siege in Texas, when a rabbi and three other Jews were taken hostage in the synagogue. Not once in its report on its flagship 10pm news did it mention antisemitism. Not once, at any point, did Ed Thomas, the BBC’s Special Correspondent, even hint that the gunman might even possibly, just perhaps, you never know, have had an issue of some kind with Jews.



			https://www.thejc.com/lets-talk/all/the-bbc-has-a-serious-issue-with-jews-6zu9hl0e35rsMKKNC7qpC7?fbclid=IwAR0DDmDvIWZSz7923JNhngX4y331KTBxiIcSUMLoY2yQYbuHLB8j9-i2p_U


----------



## Mindful

^ Mr Thomas went on to say: “The US president has described what happened here as an act of terror” - which is indeed correct, President Biden did say that. But he also – as did our own PM – labelled it as an antisemitic attack. You know, what with the rabbi, the Jews and the synagogue. But no, for the BBC, this is clearly not about antisemitism. It was just a coincidence that the rabbi and the Jews were in the building he walked into, which just happened to be a synagogue. Damned unlucky all round.

The real outrage, it seems, was that he was killed, with the report including a friend of Akram’s family attacking the US police: "It's the way he was killed, he was shot - that shouldn't have happened." Ed Thomas continued that this raised a series of questions, which he itemised. None were about why Akram hated Jews so much he flew to Texas to get them.

The BBC has consciously and deliberately spurned every opportunity to apologise for its flawed reporting of this incident and it has refused even to try to conciliate the Jewish community, which through the Board of Deputies has gone out of its way to offer the chance for the BBC to say sorry. It is genuinely difficult to avoid the conclusion that the BBC actually wants to have a fight.

On and on it goes. The BBC may not be institutionally antisemitic. But the evidence is now all too clear that it has a serious issue with Jews. 



I don’t think I have ever seen a more grotesquely skewed report of a major terrorist incident than last night’s BBC report, which could only have happened if all involved went through a series of intellectual contortions to avoid mentioning antisemitism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The European Union (EU) has invested half a billion dollars in support of the Palestinian Authority’s illegal takeover of Area C in Judea and Samaria, a comprehensive report by the Ministry of Intelligence on the PA’s plan to take over Area C shows.

The report was exposed Tuesday ahead of a special discussion at the Knesset’s Foreign Affairs and Defense Committee at the initiative of the Land of Israel Lobby, which members are warning that “the battle for Judea and Samaria has reached a critical stage.”

(full article online)









						Government Report Exposes: EU Invested $500 Million in Illegal PA Takeover of Area C
					

The European Union (EU) has invested half a billion dollars in support of the Palestinian Authority’s illegal takeover of Area C in Judea and Samaria, a comprehensive report by the Ministry of Intel




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Israel declared six PFLP-linked NGOs to be terrorist organizations, the media was uniformly dismissive that there was any evidence to the charges. It highlighted European skepticism about the accusation.

What hasn't been reported is that the EU has quietly restricted funding to two of the organizations while waiting for more information.

According to this December 17 European Parliament question by the Socialists & Democrats Group:




> On 22 October 2021, the Israeli Ministry of Defence declared six Palestinian non‑governmental organisations (NGOs) – Al‑Haq, the Union of Palestinian Women’s Committees, the Addameer Institute, the Bisan Center for Research and Development, Defence for Children International and the Union of Agricultural Works Committees – as terrorist organisations under the 2016 Counterterrorism Law, based on still unsubstantiated accusations of links with the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.
> 
> The Commission has suspended EU funding to al‑Haq and has instructed Oxfam to cut funding to the Union of Agricultural Works Committees until the situation has been clarified.



It sounds like the EU has found Israel's preliminary evidence a little more compelling than has been reported.

Significantly, this all happened weeks before the Dutch government decided to stop funding the Union of Agricultural Works Committees.

These decisions might yet be reversed. There is tremendous pressure from "human rights" NGOs to paint Israel's decision as merely a means to silence criticism. 

(full article online)









						The EU has quietly restricted funding to some terror-linked Palestinian NGOs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

That guidance on ‘Individual Use of Social Media’ includes the following: [emphasis added]

“Individuals working in news and current affairs (across all Divisions) and factual journalism production, along with all senior leaders have a particular responsibility to uphold the BBC’s impartiality through their actions on social media and so must abide by specific rules set out in this Guidance. […]

h) Do think about what your likes, shares, retweets, use of hashtags and who you follow say about you, your personal prejudices and opinions. […]

Section 2 Rule 3 above requires that you do not express a personal opinion on matters of public policy, politics, or ‘controversial subjects’ if your work requires you to maintain your impartiality, ie. if you are working in news and current affairs (across all Divisions) and factual journalism production or senior management. Nothing should appear on your personal social media accounts that undermine the perception of the BBC’s integrity or impartiality.

Expressions of opinion on social media can take many forms – from straightforward tweets, posts or updates, sharing or liking content, following particular accounts or using campaigning or political hashtags. You should consider carefully every comment before posting. […]

Be wary of ‘revealed bias’, whether through likes or re-posting other posts, so that a bias becomes evident…”

Not for the first time we see that guidance being ignored by Davies – providing insight into the personal opinions and “revealed bias” of a former Jerusalem bureau correspondent who covered Israel for three years between 2010 – 2013 as well as for brief periods in 2014 and 2019. 

(full article online)










						Former BBC Jerusalem reporter breaches guidance on social media use
					

On January 17th Israeli police arrived in the Sheikh Jarrah neighbourhood of Jerusalem in order to vacate - with court authorisation - a plot of public land des




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the small town of Ardmore, Oklahoma, population 25,000, 80 houses were demolished between July and December of 2021.







If Israel demolishing two houses is a crime against humanity, then what is the demolition of eighty homes in a tiny town in Oklahoma?

House demolitions are part of local government around the world. Only when Israel does it, and when the people who broke the law are Arabs, does it become a huge international incident with over-the-top accusations. 

Even if you don't consider Israel to have legally annexed Jerusalem, as the occupier it would still have the responsibility of maintaining local zoning laws!

This obsession is just more antisemitism. It doesn't happen anywhere there aren't Jews who could be blamed.

The squatters say they will appeal to the ICC. Really.

(full article online)









						The crimes against humanity in Ardmore, Oklahoma
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Watan Voice reports:




> The Islamic Christian Committee for the Support of Al-Quds and the Holy Sites affirmed that the United Nations resolution against the denial of the Holocaust without addressing the suffering of the Palestinian people, and the killings, isolation and Israeli siege they are subjected to, constitutes a breach of the legal and moral responsibility of the international organization.





> The Israeli crimes no less terrorist than the Nazi genocide.
> The commission emphasized that Israel's siege of the Palestinian people and the transformation of its cities, villages and camps in the West Bank and Gaza Strip into apartheid segregation camps are no less hideous and brutal than Nazi concentration camps.





> The commission added that the Holocaust has turned into a Zionist industry in order to extort positions and money, and is being used in the media and politically to cover up Israel's crimes and its historical responsibility for displacing the Palestinian people from their land through murder and terrorism.




An academic conference in Jordan said that the Jewish ties to Jerusalem is a myth, saying that "Jewish historians are the ones who write the history related to the city of Jerusalem based on their trends and whims, in an attempt to obliterate any non-Jewish historical and archaeological identities found in the city." The real facts, according to this conference, is that Jews only controlled Jerusalem for 28 years after the Maccabi revolt, and never at any other time.




Al-Fath News describes how Jews own the media, with a reproduction of a story I discussed a couple of weeks ago. 

A columnist in Raia Al Youm (Jordan) says that the task of pro-Palestinian activists in the West is very difficult, because "some of them sometimes lose their job if they work for an institution where the Jews have influence."

This is just one day's worth of endemic, systemic Jew-hatred in Arabic language media.

(full article online)









						Jew-hatred in today's Arabic media. Not this month, not this week - TODAY.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The report also includes a footnote that leads to a May 2021 article reporting that three Jewish suspects were arrested on suspicion of assaulting two clergymen in the Armenian Quarter of Jerusalem’s Old City.

So, in summary, since 2020, according to the source provided to us by the office of the Archbishop of Canterbury, there have been two reported assaults by Jews on Christians over the last two years.  To put this in perspective, according to the CST, there were seventy-four antisemitic assaults on Jews in the first six months of 2021.* Also, CST reported that (among the antisemitic incidents where the ethnicity of the perpetrator was known) a plurality of the perpetrators were Arab or North African.

Why is that last fact relevant? Because, it’s impossible to imagine someone from CST – or any Jewish communal or religious leader in the UK – writing an op-ed hyperbolically charging that British Muslims are driving Jews from the UK.  So, why, then, when an equally scurrilous allegation is made about Jews ‘driving Christians from the Holy Land’, without credible evidence, it’s accepted by Times editors and others as a reasonable argument?

Finally, as we’ve demonsrated previously, the Christian population in Israel is increasing, and the community, by most measures, is in fact thriving.

At the end of the day, Welby’s Times op-ed was grossly dishonest, and represents nothing but a shameful anti-Israel smear.

(full article online)









						Justin Welby's accusation against Israel continues to unravel
					

Since the publication of an op-ed in The Times just before Christmas co-authored by Justin Welby, Archbishop of Canterbury, accusing Jews of driving out Christi




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

( But....let us not forget the ethnic cleaning of Jews in 1925 from TransJordan.  The descendants of Mohammad imitate him to a T )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's what Palestinians consider "Zionist incitement and racism:" Saying that Israel should have sovereignty over Jerusalem
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

The emphasis via bolded text I added. I would just hope that others would follow the example set by the Netherlands and not just blithely throw money at Pal NGO's that can literally be nothing more than Islamic terrorist front groups.








__





						Netherlands cancels €2.2 million contract with Palestinian NGO
					





					www.msn.com
				




The Netherlands has canceled a 2.2 million euro contract with the “Union of Agricultural Work Committees” over ties to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, according to a report by NGO Monitor.

*The Netherlands announced that it would cancel its contract with the Palestinian NGO on January 5, amid an internal review that revealed 34 officials and board members who worked at UAWC in 2007-2020 had ties to the PFLP – some of whom held leadership positions and were responsible for vicious terror attacks, such as the 2019 murder of 17-year-old Rina Shnerb.*


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


>



Arab supremacists are afraid of individualism,
some might actually start thinking for themselves...

We're talking about the largest illiterate society on earth,
expressing original thoughts usually results in chaos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

And what does this have to do with winning the battle of ideas?

Not everything: There will still be many occasions when the case for Israel will have to be made in the usual places, before the usual audiences, with the usual arguments.

But arid fields can be plowed only so many times. Israel needs to win the battle of ideas in places, and among people, where it can do more than just maintain an intellectual stalemate. It needs to do so not through mainstream or social media, where Israel’s enemies have the advantages of scale and moral fervor, but in small-group settings among thoughtful people who exert a quiet but powerful influence in their respective countries and communities. It must put Israel’s greatest strength to the fore, which is the quality of its human capital, not its uneven efforts at hasbara. It should have confidence that, for all the loud haters, there are also potential admirers who can be engaged in long-term relationships without asking them to take a political position. It should have faith that the best way to get other people to support Israel isn’t by making arguments, but by inviting them to fall in love with a country and its people.

As in personal affairs, so, too, in international ones: People tend to find reasons to like, and defend, what they already love. The core problem with most pro-Israel arguments is that they ignore this basic point of human psychology, trying to win the argument first and the person second. The point of the Israel Centers is to win the person, first and last.

I have no illusions that this idea can be brought off on the cheap or that it can achieve a quick payoff. It’s a philanthropic commitment of many millions of dollars to a decades-long project. If that seems too costly or time-consuming, consider the cost, and the waste, of doing things as before while expecting different results.

(full article online)









						Israel Wins the War of Ideas | Sapir Journal
					

For 20 years, I have been giving speeches to predominantly Jewish audiences on Israel-related subjects. Few of those speeches go by wi...



					sapirjournal.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2012, Ms Ennis tweeted: "Can the monstrous holocaust suffered by the Jews only be exorcised once they visit that horror on another defenceless people?"


And the following year she said: "As it's Holocaust Memorial Day, let's spare a thought for the victims of the ongoing holocaust in occupied Palestine #NoLessonsLearned."

In other old tweets Ms Ennis made derogatory comments about the Pope and used the word "gypsy" as an insult when tweeting about some sports matches.

(full article online)









						Sinn Fein MLA's tweets on Holocaust 'appalling' says Jewish leader
					

The remarks are among a number of controversial Twitter posts that have resurfaced




					www.belfastlive.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Cool, what were their names? So the same people, or their descendants, are reclaiming their land?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Name one country that provides medical clinics where residents build entire illegal communities on public land. 

In these and countless other cases in this long report, Amnesty is going out of its way to twist the facts to make Israel appear guilty. The decision that Israel is guilty of "apartheid" was made by HRW, B'Tselem and HRW way before they gathered any evidence. It was a pre-ordained conclusion and any facts that prove they have been dishonest in their information gathering is simply ignored or buried. 

It isn't an honest report about Israel. It is a hatchet job. And Amnesty knows that very few people will read it critically, because they assume that Amnesty is an honest broker. So later this week we will see Ap and Reuters and the New York Times give fawning coverage of this report, and not one mainstream reporter will take the time and effort to look at it critically.

(full article online)









						Amnesty report has to pretend that Arab Israelis live under "apartheid" - so it has to lie. A lot.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Jerusalem Christians live in Israel too.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Cool, what were their names? So the same people, or their descendants, are reclaiming their land?



Essentially the Houses of Malca, Cohen, Ashkenazi and Orbah.

Yes, of course,  Shim'on HaTzadik was Cohen, the land and property
these Ottoman kushans referred to above in the court discussion,
registered to the Jerusalemite and Knesset Yisrael councils.

Remember I was mentioning, how Arab supremacists,
always threaten with the Ottoman land registry,
but never dare reveal it, despite Turkey on
their side?

This is why.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Essentially the Houses of Malca, Cohen, Ashkenazi and Orbah.
> 
> Yes, of course,  Shim'on HaTzadik was Cohen, the land and property
> these Ottoman kushans referred to above in the court discussion,
> registered to the Jerusalemite and Knesset Yisrael councils.
> 
> Remember I was mentioning, how Arab supremacists,
> always threaten with the Ottoman land registry,
> but never dare reveal it, despite Turkey on
> their side?
> 
> This is why.


That ducks my question.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“To see what is in front of one’s nose,” the British essayist George Orwell famously observed, “needs a constant struggle.” This is particularly true if you’re counting on the _Washington Post’s_ opinion page to provide you with the truth about Israel.

In one of its latest broadsides against the Jewish state, the _Post _publishedan op-ed by Mairav Zonszein entitled “Israel must choose: withdraw from the occupied territories or grant Palestinians under its control full rights.” Zonszein, a longtime critic of the Jewish state, is currently an analyst for International Crisis Group (ICG).

In her Jan. 7, 2022 _Post_ op-ed, Zonszein asserted that Israel’s president, Isaac Herzog, “offered yet another insulting reminder of Israel’s brutal occupation.” What did Herzog do that Zonszein found so offensive? He gave a speech in Hebron where he talked about the need to denounce “all forms of hatred and violence.” This, the ICG analyst claimed, was “insulting” as it occurred in a place “where systemic violence against Palestinians is blatant.”

Few things could be less true.

While there have been instances of Israelis attacking Palestinians, they are almost always punished by the Israeli government. Indeed, they are illegal. By contrast, instances of Palestinians attacking Israelis do not merit punishment but reward. Indeed, incentives for Palestinians to commit acts of anti-Jewish violence are enshrined in the law of the Palestinian Authority, the entity that rules over the majority of Palestinians, including those in the West Bank (Judea and Samaria).

As Thane Rosenbaum, an essayist and distinguished fellow at the New York University School of Law, noted in an April 28, 2017 _Washington Post _commentary: Palestinian laws passed in 2004 and amended in 2013 stipulate that convicted terrorists receive monthly “salaries.” Further, cash grants and priority civil-service job placements are offered to those who carry out terror attacks. The 2004 law even specifies that the financial support is for the “fighting sector,” an “integral part of the fabric of Arab Palestinian society.” Further, payments and benefits are predicated, in part, on the length of sentence. So: the greater the crime, the greater the payoff.

Moreover, Palestinian culture often encourages anti-Jewish violence. As the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis (CAMERA) has highlighted, official PA media and approved textbooks often praise such attacks. Indeed, the PA has named roads, schools and sports tournaments after terrorists who were slain while carrying out terrorist attacks. The Authority even awards honorary degrees to terrorists.

(full article online)









						The Washington Post Presents Israel with a False Choice
					

A recent Washington Post op-ed is distinguished by its repeat omissions and distortions. All of which, CAMERA notes, have one thing in common: the




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Daoud Omar Daoud writes in Ammon News(Amman, Jordan) about how the apartheid accusation has been going.

One side comment reveals the actual hope of many in the Arab world:




> Describing Israel as an "apartheid regime" carries within it political connotations and a project for solving the Palestinian issue. And if this system is dismantled, the rule will pass to the people of Palestine. Yet the Jewish settlers will remain where they are, which will be a disappointment for everyone who longs to see Palestine return completely to its owners.


They don't hate Jews because of Israel. They hate Israel because of Jews. 

(full article online)









						Jordanian op-ed: Destroying Israel isn't enough, we need to also physically get rid of the Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Times of Israel last week commendably clarified multiple reports which had stated as fact that residents of the the small Palestinian hamlet of Khan Al-Ahmar east of Jerusalem have lived there since the 1950s. In fact, aerial photographs reveal that the site was desolate in those times, with settlement beginning in the 1980s and growing in earnest within the last 15 years.



The Jan. 26 article, “Israel to destroy Khan Al-Ahmar hamlet, rebuild it 300 meters away,” many previous ToI stories (for example, see here, here and here), had erroneously report that Khan Al-Ahmar was settled in the 1950s. The articles state that the villagers “have lived at the site, then controlled by Jordan, since the 1950s, after the state evicted them from their Negev homes.” 



Regavim’s aerial photographs of the site over several decades reveal this was not the case. Indeed, a photograph of the site in 1967 shows that Khan Al Ahmar was virtually empty. It appears that there were approximately four or five buildings there in 1980. By 1999, there were approximately up to two dozen structures at the site. The aerial images reveal that the encampment grew significantly between 2006 and 2012. (All images are available in the previous hyperlink.)

While residents now claim residency since the 1950s, the photographic evidence does not support this claim. 

(full article online)









						Times of Israel Clarifies on Khan Al-Ahmar History
					

Times of Israel clarifies multiple reports which had stated as fact that Palestinians of Khan Al-Ahmar have lived there since the 1950s. In fact,




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Throughout the month of January 2022, eighteen written or filmed reports relating to Israel and/or the Palestinians appeared on the BBC News website’s ‘Middle East’ page, some of which were also published on other pages and four of which were carried over from the previous month.

(dates in brackets indicate the time period during which the item was available on the ‘Middle East’ page)

One report concerned an incident related to a security operation.

(full article online)









						SUMMARY OF BBC NEWS WEBSITE PORTRAYAL OF ISRAEL AND THE PALESTINIANS – JANUARY 2022
					

Throughout the month of January 2022, eighteen written or filmed reports relating to Israel and/or the Palestinians appeared on the BBC News website’s ‘Midd




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The attack, which took place on January 28, 2022, was particularly brutal. CMEP’s press statement had this to say:



> CMEP staff met with Daoud and family members at the hospital after the incident. Daoud suffered head wounds and had surgery including several stitches. Daoud and Daher’s bodies were significantly bruised and with lacerations. Neither had broken bones, and neither had a concussion. They are expected to be discharged from Bethlehem Hospital today.
> It is believed –though not yet confirmed– the attack was perpetrated by Palestinian residents of the neighboring village. CMEP affirms the rights of the Nassar Family to their land and condemns all forms of violence including threats and actions from both Palestinians and neighboring settlement communities. CMEP’s executive director says: “We are devastated to hear the news of the attack on Daoud and Daher. The Nassar family embodies holistic peacebuilding in profound ways, even suffering physical threats to their own lives and safety. Over and over again they seek peace with their neighbors despite decades of demolitions, threats, and attacks. CMEP and I personally are doing everything we can to keep the US government informed and to call on the Palestinian Authority to enact the rule of law in response to the perpetrators of this vicious attack.”


Other reports indicate the attackers came from the Arab village of Nahaleen.

In ICN’s version, the sentence declaring that the attack was likely perpetrated by Palestinian residents of a neighboring village has been omitted. Despite this omission, ICN has the nerve to cite CMEP as its source for the information.

Why did ICN omit this fact?

ICN must do a follow-up by citing other stories that confirm the attack was perpetrated by the farm’s Arab neighbors and that numerous organizations have called on the Palestinian Authority to investigate the attack and bring the perpetrators to justice.

If ICN is going to delete crucial information from a press release that is readily available on the internet, what does that say about their coverage of other subjects where the information is harder to verify?

(full article online)









						Catholic Outlet in England Omits Crucial Fact from Tent of Nations Story
					

When Independent Catholic News published, nearly verbatim, a press statement from Churches for Middle East Peace about a brutal attack at a farm in




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Inexplicably rebranding as “protests” a series of violent Palestinian riots in the West Bank; “contextualizing” the stabbing of an Israeli by tacitly offering a rationale for the attack in the headline; quoting an Islamic charity that has been dogged by accusations of antisemitism about the recent Texas synagogue attack; and uncritically parroting a palpably untrue narrative about an alleged Israeli campaign to force Palestinians out of a Jerusalem neighborhood.

These are a handful of examples of journalistic blunders Reuters has made in its reportage on Israel and, more generally, about Jews over just the last two months.

They are all the more egregious given that Reuters is one of the largest news agencies in the world, with more than 2,000 clients spread across 128 countries.

Just this week, HonestReporting questioned whether Reuters has a habit of associating with individuals who have casually disseminated disinformation about the Jewish state, including the agency’s Henriette Chacar.

Chacar has, among other slanderous remarks, accused Israel of “apartheid,” “ethnic cleansing” and “Jewish supremacy.”

We also pointed to how the Reuters Institute for the Study of Journalism (RISJ), which receives its core funding from the charitable arm of the wire service, the Thomson Reuters Foundation, had awarded Palestinian writer Haya Abushkhaidem a place in its 2022 Journalist Fellow Programme, which is based at the UK’s prestigious Oxford University.

Like Chacar, Abushkhaidem has promoted the demonstrably false claim that Israel is upholding a system of apartheid, as well as “lynching” Palestinians.

In one particularly disturbing Instagram post, Abushkhaidem uploaded a picture celebrating Palestinian “women for freedom” that included images of terrorists Leila Khaled and Dalal Mughrabi.

Interestingly, the 14-strong cohort of 2022 fellows for RISJ’s Hilary Term (spring) includes another Palestinian journalist, Hiba M. Yazbek, who is a former news editor at the Israeli newspaper Haaretz and has contributed to reports in The New York Times.

Yazbek also appears to hold views that call into question her ability to be objective and accurately report on Israel, such as her claim that she is living under a “mental occupation,” in addition to her assertion that Palestinians are a “minority in [their] own land,” which seemingly indicates opposition to Jewish self-determination in any territory between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea.

(full article online)









						Reuters Confused About Own Ties to Journalism Institution That Awarded Fellowship to Terrorist-glorifying Palestinian Writer | Honest Reporting
					

We will continue to highlight those whom the agency employs and associates with in accordance with our raison d'etre.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( How do we return to Caucasian instead of White? as it was before ? )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> ( How do we return to Caucasian instead of White? as it was before ? )


"We're Not White" - a film by Amer Zahr​
​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> "We're Not White" - a film by Amer Zahr​
> ​


You have a hard time understanding things.

Two decades ago, or so, some Europeans decided to abandon Caucasian for White.

It made all who are considered to be Caucasian, Europeans, Arabs, Indians, Jews, Iranians,  etc into "White".

Linda Sarsour calls herself White .  

How to change the "White" back into Caucasian is the question.

Otherwise, all Caucasians are going to continue to be 
"White "


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's an article that is utterly unremarkable - yet it is a message that is very rarely written in Arabic language media.

Elaph is considered a liberal Arab newspaper published in London. Today, Fadel Al-Mansafa wrote that Israel needs to make concessions for peace - and so do Palestinians.

His specific ideas are not as important as the possibility of Arabs reading this message that is commonplace in English and Hebrew, and incredibly rare in Arabic media:


> Should hundreds of Palestinians die and starve in order for the idea of Hamas to live, which sees no place for Jews in Palestine? Should hundreds of thousands of Israelis live in fear of rocket attacks from Gaza?
> 
> Where is the humanity in all that is going on!? And for how long will we continue with the same methods that lead to the same results. Until the end of the world?
> 
> Peace and coexistence is the solution and the only option for resolving the Middle East issue. Otherwise, neither the Israelis nor the Palestinians will succeed in imposing the logic of force, violence and racism. Although I went on to talk that may be ridiculous to some, but it is the closest to the truth.
> 
> The moment when the establishment of the State of Palestine will not come without serious Israeli concessions. On the other hand, Israeli concessions will not come without an explicit recognition of the right of the Jews to live next to the Palestinians. Without excluding or denying the right to be on holy land.



The part that stands out, and that I honestly don't ever recall seeing in Arabic media, is an element of empathy. I have never seen an Arab writer even attempt to look at things from the perspective of Israelis. Empathy requires looking at the other side as humans. I've seen articles that insulted Palestinians, but none I can recall that expressed any empathy for Israeli Jews from any perspective.

It's s start.









						An Arab writer talks about empathizing with Israeli Jews. I can't recall ever seeing this before.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lawmaker hopes move will ‘break taboos’ * Two centers for LGBT Arab Israeli adults to open in Haifa​
(full article online)









						Israel to open first LGBT shelter for Arab youth
					

Lawmaker hopes move will ‘break taboos’ * Two centers for LGBT Arab Israeli adults to open in Haifa




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Germany’s public broadcaster Deutsche Welle has fired five employees, four of them from its Arabic desk, following a damning audit on antisemitism in the workplace.

The audit, based on a two-month investigation, found isolated cases of antisemitism but no systemic problem. Several freelancers were dropped as well; another eight cases are still under investigation, according to news reports.

At issue were virulent antisemitic statements made by staff on and off the job, as well as failures in recruiting staff and inviting a variety of guest speakers.

In 2019, a freelancer and trainer at the DW Academy compared Jews to ants that had invaded “through our weak points.”

The audit was prepared by former Justice Minister Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, integration expert Ahmad Mansour and expert on radicalization prevention Beatrice Mansour.

They began their probe last December, seeking online “postings, information on the distributors and partners of DW” implicated in the charges. Only publicly accessible profiles were analyzed, the report said.

Though investigators found that much material had already been deleted from the internet, some evidence was provided anonymously.

Staff in question had not merely engaged in “criticism of Israel,” which is protected free speech, but had used “classic antisemitic imagery up to and including Holocaust denial,” according to Ahmad Mansour.

DW also announced plans to beef up its Israel desk and establish a team of experts to integrate the topics of antisemitism, Israel’s right to exist and responsibility toward German history more strongly into the company’s offerings.

(full article online)









						German broadcaster DW fires 5 staffers after probe on workplace antisemitism
					

Two-month investigation finds isolated cases but no systemic problem; four of those fired were from Arabic desk




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A video game in which players adopt the role of a Palestinian terrorist whose mission is to kill as many Israelis as possible is the subject of a legal challenge in Italy on the grounds of incitement.

Released in September 2021, the “Knights of Al Aqsa” video game centers on a young Palestinian named “Ahmed” who has just been released from a prison term in Israel.

Ahmed’s goal in the game is to kill Israeli soldiers and government agents using a variety of weapons, including semi-automatic rifles, knives and axes.

(full article online)










						Jews Take Action Against Shocking Video Game Encouraging Palestinians to Kill as Many Israelis as Possible | United with Israel
					

The game's goal is to simply kill Israelis.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians in Lebanon have no path to citizenship, unlike all other Arabs.

Palestinians in Lebanon cannot buy land.

Palestinians in Lebanon cannot expand their residences in overcrowded "refugee" camps.

Babies born in Lebanon to Palestinians cannot become citizens. 

All of this is Lebanese law - laws specifically written to marginalize and oppress Palestinians as a separate group from all other Arabs. 

This is the definition of apartheid. 

Not once has Amnesty International or Human Rights Watch urged Lebanon to allow Palestinians who have lived there for seven decades become citizens. Even though they urge countries with other stateless minorities to give them a path to citizenship, when it comes to Palestinians, they instead agree that they should remain stateless until they can "return" to an Israel they never lived in and were never citizens of.

Amnesty hasn't written a full report on the plight of Palestinians in Lebanon since 2007. In 2006, it admitted that "state policies and practices in Lebanon discriminate, effectively on grounds of racial and national origin, against Palestinian refugees who reside in Lebanon."  Meaning that Lebanon was guilty of apartheid against Palestinians in 2006 by its own definition, but it refused to use that word - and still does.

Which just proves that Amnesty doesn't really care about Palestinian rights unless it can blame Israel.

(full article online)









						Lebanon confirms official policy of apartheid against Palestinians. @Amnesty and @HRW silent.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The number of employed persons in Israeli settlements increased from about 21,600 thousand in the 3rd quarter 2021 to about 22,400 thousand employed person in the 4th quarter 2021. This is not close to the highest number working in settlements - that number reached 28,000 in 2018.

While most Palestinians working for Israelis work in construction, all of the increases between the third and fourth quarters were in other sectors: manufacturing, commerce and hospitality.

The average daily wage for Arab employees in Israel and settlements was about 269 NIS, about 1% higher than the third quarter and 3% higher than in 2020.

To give an idea of how dependent each economy is on the other, about 3.7% of all workers in Israel live in the Palestinian territories while about 15% of all Palestinian workers (West Bank and Gaza combined) work for Israelis. 

(full article online)









						More than 150,000 Palestinians now work for Israelis
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Our delegation is a representation of Congress’ bipartisan, bicameral commitment to an unbreakable bond between Israel and the United States, built on mutual security, economic interest, and our common values – our commitment to democracy,” she said.

“The greatest political achievement of the 20th century was the establishment of the State of Israel. I am very proud that America is Israel’s oldest ally.”

She added that the “U.S. remains ironclad…in our commitment to Israel’s security,” referencing the additional funding to the Iron Dome missile defense system passed by the House in September 2021.

Little known is that Pelosi’s late father, Congressman Thomas D’Alesandro Jr., was dedicated to rescuing Jews from Nazi Europe and helping to create a Jewish state – a stand that resulting in his breaking ranks with then-president Franklin Roosevelt.

D’Alesandro was a member of the Bergson Group, a Jewish political action committee that lobbied for FDR to rescue Jews from persecution and genocide in World War II-era Europe.

(full article online)









						Pelosi: Creation of Israel was 'greatest political achievement of the 20th century' | World Israel News
					

Support for Israel is not limited to one American political party, Pelosi said.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A rare public meeting between the mayor of Eilat and the governor of Aqaba in Eilat on February 16, 2022. (Courtesy)

The mayor of Red Sea resort city Eilat and the governor of the adjacent Aqaba region in Jordan agreed to renew direct ties and cooperation following a rare public meeting in Israel on Wednesday.

Eilat Mayor Eli Lankri and Aqaba Special Economic Zone Authority leader Nayef al-Bakhit met in Eilat, along with other Jordanian and Israeli officials, to agree to new ties between the neighboring cities.

The meeting came following a recent rapprochement between Israel and Jordan, following the change in government in Israel last year.

(full article online)









						Leaders of Eilat, Jordan’s Aqaba hold rare public meeting to renew ties
					

Neighboring port cities agree to examine increasing quota of Jordanians who work in Israel; joint industrial, tourism projects also suggested at summit




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Ministry of National Infrastructure, Energy and Water Resources said it would begin exporting natural gas to Egypt via Jordan.

According to a report in Globes on Wednesday, the fuel would first travel through a pipeline to Jordan, passing near Beit She’an, and then on to Aqaba and Egypt.

Currently, Israel exports 3 billion cubic meters of natural gas annually to Jordan and separately 5 billion to Egypt through a pipeline from Ashkelon to Sinai.

(full article online)









						Israel to Export Gas to Egypt Via New Route Through Jordan | United with Israel
					

The additional exports are expected to generate an extra 100 million shekels in revenue annually.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Qatari cash pays for weapons and explosives used in terror attacks against Israeli citizens; Qatari money has financed the construction of an extensively elaborate underground network of terror tunnels that rival some of the most efficient subway systems in the world; money that was supposed to be used for concrete and steel which should have been earmarked for homes and hospitals was diverted to build a subterranean city to move terrorists and store weapons. 


And, of course, Qatari money has bought missiles – thousands of them – that have been fired at Israel’s population centers indiscriminately killing scores of men, women and children.

Qatar is Palestinian terror’s financial sugar daddy. Without the Gulf state’s money, Hamas and the Islamic Jihad would be bankrupt. 


QATAR HAS a long history of supporting the Muslim Brotherhood and fundamentalist Islamic terrorist groups. In testimony to the 9/11 Commission and Congress, Jamal al-Fadl, Osama bin Laden’s former business aide who defected to the US in 1996, confirmed that the Qatar Charitable Society was one of al-Qaeda’s major sources of funding. 

(full article online)









						Qatar is financing Palestinian terror and trying to hide it - opinion
					

Qatar has gone to great lengths to whitewash this reality.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

Palestinian Official Dr. Nasser Al-Qaram Extols Martyrdom In Friday Sermon Following IDF Killing Of 3 Fatah Terrorists: Israelis Are The Enemies Of Allah; They Terrorize, Commit Crimes Against Our People​#9369 | 02:45









						Palestinian Official Dr. Nasser Al-Qaram Extols Martyrdom In Friday Sermon Following IDF Killing Of 3 Fatah Terrorists: Israelis Are The Enemies Of Allah; They Terrorize, Commit Crimes Against Our People
					

In a Friday, February 11, 2022 sermon at the Surda Mosque in the West Bank, Dr. Nasser Al-Qaram, the head of the Shari’a...




					www.memri.org
				








Extolling the ''virtues of martyrdom'' is a common theme used by pal terrorist promoters to urge the Islamic faithful toward killing Jews. Murder / suicide is simply given a label that appeals to the sociopaths created in pally'dom.. Israel, the country most threatened by Islamist-powered terrorism, doesn’t suffer mass carnage from gee-had as they once did. Its people are armed and ready.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli Navy on Thursday wrapped up its participation in the US Navy’s massive IMX exercise, in which dozens of countries took part, including several with which Israel does not have formal ties.

This was Israel’s first time participating in the International Maritime Exercise, as it increasingly cooperates with the US military’s Central Command and its 5th Fleet, which operates in the waterways around the Middle East.

“The participation of the Navy in the American exercise demonstrates the strengthening connection between our fleets, based on power, mutual learning, and strategic partnership. We are coordinated and working together with our American partners to prevent terror in the maritime arena and to strengthen the security of the region’s waters,” Israeli Navy chief David Salama said in a statement.

(full article online)









						In 1st, Israeli Navy joins huge US-led exercise; Saudi Arabia, Pakistan participate
					

Israeli, US officers hail growing cooperation between IDF and 5th Fleet; dozens of countries join IMX drill, focused on undersea warfare, including some Israel has no ties with




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now she has written about her experiences during her short trip to Israel for Al-Hurra. It was virtually all positive.

The one slight discomfort that she felt came not from Israelis - but from Palestinians.

Ever since the Abraham Accords, Palestinian Muslims on the Temple Mount have been harassing and intimidating any Muslim with a Gulf accent who wants to visit Al Aqsa Mosque.

Here is how Najat describes her visit to Jerusalem and the third holiest site in Islam:





> My impression before my visit to Jerusalem was that it is a small and religious city, but I was surprised that it is larger than I expected, and it is not only a religious city, but also a contemporary city.  I saw the religious side of the city I saw when I visited the Old City of Jerusalem with the wonderful tour guide, Shaked Berry, who coordinated with Sharaka (an NGO that supports peace between Israel and Gulf stets)  and I saw a true incarnation of the three major Abrahamic religions: the Temple Mount and the Western Wall for Judaism, the Church of the Holy Sepulcher for Christianity, the Dome of the Rock and the Al Aqsa Mosque for Muslims. The Old City is divided into the Muslim Quarter, the Christian Quarter and the Jewish Quarter.
> 
> The confusion I found on my trip like many Muslims is that we always imagine the Dome of the Rock, a holy Islamic shrine, to be the Al-Aqsa Mosque....
> 
> Therefore, the moment I stood in front of the Al-Aqsa Mosque was solemn, because I saw myself in front of a long history, and the truly touching moment was when I heard the call to prayer for the Maghrib prayer while I saw people of different faiths walking in the square. But what struck me was that I could not go inside the mosque because of security warnings, especially after there were several incidents against Gulf Arabic-speaking visitors, especially when the visitor knows that they are from the Gulf countries, so I preferred not to speak in Arabic and go immediately to the Christian neighborhood and then the Jewish one.



Palestinian antisemitism is so entrenched that they not only try to discriminate against Jews, but also against Muslims who have the audacity be be friends with Jews. 

(full article online)









						Saudi-American academic couldn't visit the Al Aqsa Mosque because of Palestinian hate
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On July 22, 2021, the United Nations Human Rights Council appointed the members of a “Commission of Inquiry on the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and Israel,” including “all underlying root causes…systematic discrimination and repression based on national, ethnic, racial or religious identity.”

The process for selecting members of the COI is entirely secret. It is unknown how COI members are nominated, how many candidates were considered, what selection criteria is applied, and who has ultimate authority to appoint these individuals.  This secrecy is a blatant violation of UN rules and international fact-finding standards.

This review highlights the chosen panel members’ conflicts of interest and prejudicial backgrounds, including long histories of anti-Israel activism and highly inflammatory rhetoric. Many of their statements and associations directly relate to topics under the COI mandate, suggesting that the Commission members have already formed their conclusions, prior to any investigation.  These appointments demonstrate that the goal of the COI is not to conduct an impartial and objective investigation, but rather, to manufacture evidence, recycle allegations of apartheid, and demonize Zionism and Jewish self-determination. In fact, it appears these individuals were chosen specifically for their prejudicial stances. Such extreme bias, a violation of international and UN fact-finding requirements (p. 19), is typical of UN inquiries into Israel, and countries should refuse to cooperate with this panel and to provide it funding.

(full article online)





__





						Anti-Israel Bias and NGO Links of UNHRC’s Gaza Commission of Inquiry Members » ngomonitor
					

On July 22, 2021, the United Nations Human Rights Council appointed the members of a “Commission of Inquiry on the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and Israel." The chosen panel members’ have conflicts of interest and prejudicial backgrounds, including long histories of...




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unrwa’s mission made no reference to refugee resettlement, and its definition of a Palestinian refugee included future generations without any time limit.

Meanwhile, some 20 million non-Palestinian refugees are under the auspices of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR), whose mandate is limited to actual refugees, whose aim is to resettle as many as possible in countries where they can find safety and opportunity, and whose workforce is smaller than Unrwa’s. This triggers the question of why Unrwa operates on its own, rather than under the UNHCR structure, and how long its open-ended mandate will continue.

Finally, it should be noted that there were also some 850,000 Jewish refugees as a result of persecution and violence in Arab lands, beginning largely in the 1940s. No special U.N. agency was set up for them. They eventually found new homes in Israel, Europe and North and South America, and their trauma has largely been ignored by history.

(full article online)









						Opinion | Refugees, Rights and Peace in the Middle East
					

All the Palestinians have to do is say they will stop trying to destroy Israel.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> On July 22, 2021, the United Nations Human Rights Council appointed the members of a “Commission of Inquiry on the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and Israel,” including “all underlying root causes…systematic discrimination and repression based on national, ethnic, racial or religious identity.”
> 
> The process for selecting members of the COI is entirely secret. It is unknown how COI members are nominated, how many candidates were considered, what selection criteria is applied, and who has ultimate authority to appoint these individuals.  This secrecy is a blatant violation of UN rules and international fact-finding standards.
> 
> This review highlights the chosen panel members’ conflicts of interest and prejudicial backgrounds, including long histories of anti-Israel activism and highly inflammatory rhetoric. Many of their statements and associations directly relate to topics under the COI mandate, suggesting that the Commission members have already formed their conclusions, prior to any investigation.  These appointments demonstrate that the goal of the COI is not to conduct an impartial and objective investigation, but rather, to manufacture evidence, recycle allegations of apartheid, and demonize Zionism and Jewish self-determination. In fact, it appears these individuals were chosen specifically for their prejudicial stances. Such extreme bias, a violation of international and UN fact-finding requirements (p. 19), is typical of UN inquiries into Israel, and countries should refuse to cooperate with this panel and to provide it funding.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Israel Bias and NGO Links of UNHRC’s Gaza Commission of Inquiry Members » ngomonitor
> 
> 
> On July 22, 2021, the United Nations Human Rights Council appointed the members of a “Commission of Inquiry on the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and Israel." The chosen panel members’ have conflicts of interest and prejudicial backgrounds, including long histories of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngo-monitor.org





Sixties Fan said:


> Many of their statements and associations directly relate to topics under the COI mandate, suggesting that the Commission members have already formed their conclusions, prior to any investigation.


Why do they need to investigate what is going on in front of their face?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Unrwa’s mission made no reference to refugee resettlement, and its definition of a Palestinian refugee included future generations without any time limit.
> 
> Meanwhile, some 20 million non-Palestinian refugees are under the auspices of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR), whose mandate is limited to actual refugees, whose aim is to resettle as many as possible in countries where they can find safety and opportunity, and whose workforce is smaller than Unrwa’s. This triggers the question of why Unrwa operates on its own, rather than under the UNHCR structure, and how long its open-ended mandate will continue.
> 
> Finally, it should be noted that there were also some 850,000 Jewish refugees as a result of persecution and violence in Arab lands, beginning largely in the 1940s. No special U.N. agency was set up for them. They eventually found new homes in Israel, Europe and North and South America, and their trauma has largely been ignored by history.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Refugees, Rights and Peace in the Middle East
> 
> 
> All the Palestinians have to do is say they will stop trying to destroy Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com





Sixties Fan said:


> Unrwa’s mission made no reference to refugee resettlement,


Resettlement is outside UNRWA's mandate. They have no authority to do that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

( The Christian Russians, who in 1903 gave the world the forgery of Protocols, and then went to help create the Palestinian identity in 1963-64, are now "Not" recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital because Israel Dared to not be on Russia's side during Russia's invasion of Ukraine.   Once Russians, always Russians.  Once Jew haters, always Jew haters )
--------

Polyanskiy spoke just hours after Israel broke its neutrality on the conflict, as it gave a nod in support of Ukraine.

He also indirectly took issue in his comments with Israeli sovereignty over Jerusalem, including west Jerusalem.

In 2017, Moscow said it recognized west Jerusalem as Israel’s capital. But Polyanskiy appeared on Wednesday to ignore that recognition of Israel’s government, using Tel Aviv as a synonym for Israel’s government.









						Russia takes issue with Israel's sovereignty Golan Heights Jerusalem
					

"Russia doesn't recognize Israel's sovereignty over Golan Heights that are part of Syria," Russian deputy ambassador says.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi has taken a “strategic decision to deepen ties with Israel,” a report in Globes has said in recent days.

The report said Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi is “striving to deepen economic and commercial ties,” adding, “This new approach can be attributed, among other things, to the major success of the Abraham Accords, which have helped promote economic deals signed between the Israel and Egypt themselves, and private companies from the two countries.”

A second factor listed by the report is Egypt’s need for Israeli assistance with the US administration, “which is pressing Cairo on human rights.”

Meanwhile, the energy sector has been over the past decade “one of the areas in which deals between Israel and Egypt have flourished,” said the report, stating that pipelines “have been laid and sales agreements signed and also implemented. Now, as part of the new approach that Al-Sisi has adopted, these deals have been expanded to include Jordan.”

(full article online)









						Egypt’s El-Sisi Has Taken a ‘Strategic Decision to Deepen Ties With Israel’
					

Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi. Photo: Russian Presidential Press and Information Office. JNS.org – Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi has …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alhurra’s corrected version, published Feb. 8, 2022, commendably replaced all references to “settlers,” including both in the headline and the body of the article, with accurate accurate terminology citing “Israelis.” Editors also changed “1967 war” to “1981” and removed the inaccurate demographic description. 

Additionally, the following Feb. 8 note alerting readers to the changes appears prominently at the top of the article: “This report was corrected due to a few inaccurate dates and terms appearing in its first published version.”

(full article online)









						AlHurra Corrects: Israelis in Golan Are Not 'Settlers'
					

CAMERA Arabic prompts correction of an Alhurra report which repeatedly referred to Israelis in the Golan Heights as 'settlers,' contradicting U.S. foreign policy.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The French Minister of the Interior Gérald Darmanin is calling for the dissolution of two hate organizations in France, the "Palestine Vaincra" collective and of the "Palestine Action Committee."

According to the Ministry of the Interior, the Palestine Action Committee is supposed to defend the rights of the Palestinians, but in fact relays press releases from Hamas, Islamic Jihad and Hezbollah, and reports on their actions, according to the authorities. The Ministry calls for its dissolution for incitement to hatred, violence, or discrimination and provocation to terrorist acts.

Similarly, Palestine Vaincra explicitly supports terror attacks on Israeli Jews. Here's an autotranslated screenshot of one of their articles that actually celebrates Palestinian support for shooting rockets at Jewish civilians:
--------------------------------
We've seen this sort of argument before, that advocating for killing Jews is a human right. It only makes sense if the "human rights activists" do not regard Jews as being human and deserving of rights to begin with.

Incitement is not free speech. These Palestinian groups are not defending Palestinian human rights but call for Palestinians to have the "right" to target and murder Jews. 

In a normal universe, major human rights organizations would denounce how their cause is being hijacked by people who clearly oppose human  rights and celebrate terrorists and murderers. But we live in a universe where "human rights" organizations like Amnesty and Human Rights Watch show their full support and partnership with groups like Samidoun, Palestine Vaincra and the Palestine Action Committee.

(full article online)









						France moves to outlaw pro-terror Palestinian groups. They respond that calling for murdering Jews is a "human right."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two months ago British media outlets including the BBC and the Times produced reports relating to a much criticised Christmas season op-edwritten by the Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby and the Anglican Archbishop of Jerusalem Hosam Naoum concerning ‘Christians being driven from the Holy Land’.

THE SUNDAY TIMES JOINS MEDIA TRADITION OF BLAMING ISRAEL FOR RUINING CHRISTMAS

BBC TOUTS AN UNQUESTIONED NARRATIVE ABOUT ‘CHRISTIANS IN THE HOLY LAND’

THE TIMES REPEATS JUSTIN WELBY’S FALSEHOODS ABOUT ISRAELI CHRISTIANS

THE TIMES AGAIN PROMOTES LIBEL THAT ISRAEL IS DRIVING CHRISTIANS FROM THE HOLY LAND

One topic conspicuously absent from both the original op-ed and the related media coverage was that of attacks on Christians perpetrated by Palestinian Muslims, despite the fact that references to such attacks appear in a report provided to CAMERA UK by the office of the Archbishop of Canterbury in response to a query concerning the data cited.

As we noted at the time in relation to a radio report by the BBC Jerusalem bureau’s Tom Bateman:

“Notably, listeners were not told anything at all about “the plight of Christians elsewhere in the Middle East” – not least those in Palestinian Authority and Hamas-ruled territories.”

Just over a month after that op-ed was published, a member of the clergy at the Greek Orthodox church of Jacob’s Well in Nablus (Schem) was assaulted. The Palestinian NGO ‘Sabeel’ described the perpetrators as “a group of lawless Palestinians” and it was later reported that the Palestinian Authority security forces had made a number of related arrests.

(full article online)









						BBC News silent on attacks against Palestinian Christians
					

Two months ago British media outlets including the BBC and the Times produced reports relating to a much criticised Christmas season op-ed written by the Archb




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Throughout the Forensics Architecture video, and the Al Haq report, not once is it mentioned that terrorist groups were ever in those areas. Not once do they even consider that the IDF was aiming at military targets. The words "rocket" or "Qassam" or "militant" or "resistance" are not mentioned once, and neither was "Hamas" mentioned in the report's body (one footnote referred to a story with Hamas in the title.)  And not once do they mention that Hamas is knowingly destroying priceless archaeological treasures- which has happened many times, not just here. 

This is not just bias. This is purposeful whitewashing of the truth.

Because for all the high tech, 3D models that Forensics Architecture generates, truth is the last thing it is interested in. The report and video are intended from the outset to be pure anti-Israel propaganda. 

If they would even briefly mention that, sure, there are "resistance sites" in those areas - legitimate military targets - then their entire thesis of Israel violating international law disappears. It is obvious that Israel would prefer to target weapons caches, command and control centers and rocket launch sites over wasting expensive missiles on old Roman ruins at or near a beach. 

There is literally no evidence that Israel targets these areas to erase Palestinian culture and plenty of evidence that there were valid military targets there. And even more evidence that Hamas doesn't care at all about Palestinian "cultural heritage."  By not mentioning that, this proves that these two NGOs also don't care about cultural heritage, except as a weapon to attack Israel.

This is the state of anti-Israel bigotry. Package up half-truths, give only one possible explanation no matter how farfetched it is, and know that the audience will lap it up.

(full article online)









						Forensic Architecture and Al Haq team up to lie that Israel targets cultural heritage in Gaza
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Many people are saying that this is proof that Israel is as contemptuous of international law as Russia. Others are trying to create their own bizarre analogies.

I tweeted a response for these idiots, not that it matters. A slightly updated version:

For the idiots comparing Russian invasion of Ukraine to Israel's occasional forays into Gaza:

1) Israel has no territorial designs on Gaza. 
2) Hamas starts every war.
3) Hamas attacks Israeli civilians. 
4) ...And brags about it.
5) Israel never targets civilians. And it spends millions of dollars to minimize their deaths or injuries. Because it has nothing to gain by attacking civilians. 
6)  Although not often reported, Israel adheres to international law of armed conflict.
7) Israel warns civilians to get out before bombing a military target embedded with the innocents.
8) Israel has lots of legal checkpoints before choosing a legal target.
9) Israel is defending itself.
10) Israel doesn't want war.
11) Israel wants to see Gaza prosper and when there aren't rockets, it helps Gaza's economy.
12) Hamas explicitly wants to see Israel destroyed.


I know people who read mainstream media don't believe half of this, but it is all true.

Oh, and as of this writing, the political sites of the Palestinian Authority and Hamas have not commented on the Ukraine invasion at all. Which is a tacit approval of the action. (Israel denounced the invasion.) 

(full article online)









						No, Ukraine is not like Gaza, and only Israel-hating morons think it is
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Israel Sending 100 Tons of Humanitarian Aid to Ukraine as Russian Invasion Expands
					

An emergency United Hatzalah delegation to the Moldova-Ukraine border leaving Israel on Feb. 26, 2022. Photo: United Hatzalah. Israel announced …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The purpose of delegitimization is perfectly clear. Even as Arab regimes and the Soviets manipulated and corrupted the U.N. into efforts such as declaring that Zionism was a form of racism, they were also waging military campaigns to wipe Israel off the map.

One can see the same strategy at play in another horrifying spectacle. On Monday, Russian dictator Vladimir Putin gave an hour-long sermon with singular theme: delegitimizing the right of Ukraine to exist through wild accusations of atrocities and historical revisionism.

Sound familiar?

In Putin’s fantasyland, “modern Ukraine was entirely created by Russia or, to be more precise, by Bolshevik, Communist Russia.” The ultimate goal of this revisionism was then laid ominously clear: “You want decommunization? Very well, this suits us just fine.”

Putin might as well have picked up the delegitimization playbook from the U.N. itself.

Yet there are some who think that countries like Israel and Ukraine should play into these games premised on the fundamentally discriminatory and dangerous grounds of questioning their legitimacy. Human Rights Watch Executive Director Ken Roth – ignoring seven decades worth of enough evidence to fill multiple Amazon warehouses in order to use scare quotes – tweeted, “The Israeli government says it won’t cooperate with a UN investigation, citing, of course, ‘bias.’ The real reason seems to be fear that the UN will condemn its crime against humanity of apartheid.”

Legitimate debate, and legitimate criticism, is one thing. But that is not what the COI or Putin are about.

(full article online)









						CAMERA Op-Ed: Delegitimization links UN Anti-Israel Commission, Vladimir Putin, Ken Roth
					

Israel is right to snub the U.N. COI, and the U.S. – as well as all fair-minded democracies – need to step up and




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab media is now permeated with stories like this healine from Al Jazeera:


> Adopting the employment of wars to promote settlement... An Israeli emergency plan aims to bring in 8,000 Jews from Ukraine.
> 
> Since the emergence of the Zionist movement, the Israelis have exploited wars and conflicts in Europe, Africa and various parts of the world to recruit hundreds of thousands of Jews to replace the Palestinians.



Because saving Jewish refugees is a war crime, or something.




But they won't reporton this:



> Israeli diplomats have been assisting Lebanese, Syrian and Egyptian citizens to evacuate from Ukraine, transporting them from the war-torn nation alongside Israeli refugees, the Foreign Ministry confirmed on Sunday.
> 
> A spokesman for the ministry stated that citizens of several regional states, including those currently in a state of war with Israel had boarded a bus organized by Israeli diplomats on the Polish side of the border and that the embassy is also ready to “help Israeli residents from East Jerusalem.”
> 
> Israeli Ambassador Michael Brodsky said that there were no conditions on Israeli aid to residents of Arab states, telling Haaretz by phone from Poland on Sunday afternoon that any assistance rendered was “purely humanitarian.”


Another Haaretz reporter, Fadi Amun, tweeted:


> A Lebanese citizen in #Ukraine with a group of Arab Israelis told me he's not getting help to escape. So an Israeli official now said in response: "We have no problem helping Lebanese or any other Arab citizens as well. He can join the Israeli bus"
> A spokesman of @IsraelHebrew also confirms to me "there are  Lebanese, Syrian and Egyptian citizens on the Israeli bus, some of them crossed the border of #Ukraine as refugees. The embassy also help Israeli residents from East Jerusalem"



Amun spoke to a Lebanese student who complained that the Lebanese embassy was not doing enough to get its citizens out of Ukraine, and Israel is doing more for Lebanese than Lebanon is.

It is especially notable that Lebanon and Syria are not exactly on the fence about signing peace treaties with Israel. These aren't goodwill gestures to promote a diplomatic solution. This is purely altruistic. 

It will be interesting to see how this gets reported in the media of friendly Arab countries, and the responses.









						Arab media: Israel "exploiting" Ukraine to save Jews. But they won't report that Israel is helping Arabs from enemy countries escape, too.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s United Hatzalah delegation was formed at the request of Moldova’s chief rabbi, Pinchas Salzman, and will work in coordination with the Foreign Ministry to assist at the Ukrainian-Moldovan border.


“We are leaving for Romania, and from there we will arrive by car to Chișinău,” the Moldovan capital, explained delegation commander David Crispil ahead of his departure. “There we will connect with Israel Ambassador Joel Leon and representatives of the Jewish community, and along with them we will refine our mission.”

(full article online)









						Israeli medical delegation to assist Ukrainian refugees in Moldova
					

A medical mission to Ukraine was organized by United Hatzalah and consists of a team of 15 medical professionals




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Given the hilly terrain, the footage that Reuters used is surely the West Bank, not the Gaza Strip. Moreover, the Gaza-Israel border is demarcated largely by an iron fence (at left) which does not resemble the concrete wall shown in the Reuters broadcast.

CAMERA last week alerted Reuters editors to the mistaken footage, but as of this writing, the video has yet to be corrected. The failure to address the issue is puzzling given that Reuters has a dedicated unit within its editorial department responsible for fact-checking visual material and social media claims. If Reuters fails to correct errors in its own visual material when outside observers flag them, how can the news agency be considered credible when it comes to debunking social media misinformation?

(full article online)









						Reuters Footage Mistakes West Bank for Gaza Strip
					

Reuters' failure to correct its own mistaken footage calls into question the competency of its editorial unit dedicated to fact-checking visual material and social




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Second, the article poorly translates a quote by former IDF chief of staff Moshe Yaalon, stating in English:



> Moshe Ya’alon, who was the IDF chief of staff at the height of the second intifada, spoke of the need to “burn the Palestinians’ consciousness” – to exact a sufficiently high price to make the Palestinians realize that there was no point in continuing to perpetrate acts of terrorism.


 
Ya’alon did not speak of the need “to burn the Palestinians’ consciousness.” In his 2002 interview with _Haaretz’s _Ari Shavit, Ya’alon said:



> If this is not burned [seared] into the Palestinian and Arab consciousness, there will be no end to the demands upon us.



Thus, a more accurate translation would be “to burn _into _the Palestinians’ consciousness.” Indeed, the Hebrew version of Amos Harel’s article last month more accurately reported:



> Moshe Yaalon, the chief of staff during the peak of the Intifada, spoke during that period of the need for the “searing of consciousness,” extracting a heavy enough price to bring the Palestinians to the recognition that additional acts of terror don’t pay.



This particular Ya’alon quote has been frequently misreported in the international press, prompting corrections at _The New York Times, Chicago Tribune, Boston Globe, Time, Los Angeles Times_ and more, particular care should be exercised in precisely report the quote.

For more instances in which _Haaretz_‘s English edition introduced misinformation which did not appear in the parallel Hebrew coverage, please see “_Haaretz_, Lost in Translation.”

(full article online)









						Haaretz Headline Misquotes Ex-Top Shin Bet Officer on Arrests
					

A headline in Haaretz's English edition misquotes Haim Rubovitch and the accompanying article mangles a Moshe Yaalon quote with a long history of rampant




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

After failing to set the record straight last May when Agence France Presse's Arabic service repeatedly referred to Jewish communities in northern Israel as "settlements," the Arabic-language wire reports no longer misidentify these locales within Israel's pre-1967 lines. 

Throughout last week’s round of escalation between Israel and Lebanon, AFP's Arabic coverage consistently refrained from using this term when mentioning Kiryat Shmona, calling it “a town” instead. In comparison, between May 14 and 19, AFP referred to nearby Metula as “a settlement” no less than three times.

Notably, in recent months CAMERA Arabic prompted several Arabic news outlets to correct the “settlement” terminology with regards to Jewish communities inside Israel’s internationally recognized territory: BBC, Reuters and EuroNews.

(full article online)





__





						CAMERA Snapshots: AFP Arabic Stops Mislabeling Northern Israeli Communities 'Settlements"
					





					blog.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2020, media outlets parroted anti-Israel voices falsely charging that under international law Israel is required to vaccinate Palestinians living in the West Bank and Gaza Strip while entirely ignoring the bilateral agreements determining otherwise. Countless reports alleging Israeli abdication on the vaccine front failed to acknowledged that Annex III, Article 17 of the 1995 Interim Accords placed responsibility for the population’s health into the hands of the Palestinian Authority, and further specified: “The Palestinian side shall continue to apply the present standards of vaccination of Palestinians and shall improve them according to internationally accepted standards in the field, taking into account WHO recommendations.”

AFP’s article yesterday, about stolen artifacts recovered from billionaire Michael Steinhardt as part of a deal with U.S. prosecutors, takes a page out of the so-called “vaccine apartheid” narrative. The piece, “Palestinians ignored in US deal on stolen antiquities,” suggests that Israel is required to relinquish the disputed items to the Palestinians, and assiduously ignores the bilateral agreements which refute the allegation of an Israeli obligation.




Items recovered from Steinhardt’s illegal collection, including a death mask originating in the Judean hills (Photo courtesy of NY DA’s office)

------
Despite the numerous paragraphs alleging Israeli bad behavior for not turning over items to the Palestinian Authority, at no point does the article mention the relevant section of the Oslo Accords.  Article II of Annex III of the 1995 Interim Agreement states:



> With due consideration to the Palestinian demand that Israel shall return all archaeological artifacts found in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip since 1967, this issue shall be dealt with in the negotiations on the final status.


As for the most valuable item in Steinhardt’s illicit collection, the stone masks dating to 7000 BCE, AFP reported:



> They were found in the Judean desert, which spans both Israel and the West Bank. Their provenance remains uncertain, but Hamamra [from the Palestinian Ministry of Tourism] insisted they were looted from Palestinian territory.


According to the Manhattan District Attorney’s office, however, they “originated in the foothills of the Judean mountains, most likely in the Shephelah in Israel.” (Emphasis added.)

The DA’s estimation, just like the relevant Oslo clauses, never saw the light of day in AFP’s coverage. There, the highly relevant information lay safely concealed beneath a strata of tendentious reporting. 

(full article online)









						AFP's Archaeology Story Fails to Unearth Oslo Accords
					

AFP points an accusing finger at Israel for not handing over disputed antiquities to the Palestinian Authority while completely ignoring the relevant Oslo Accords.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nowhere does history repeat itself more often than in Jerusalem and Israel. But far too many journalists covering events in the region are ignorant of the patterns. Rather than delving into the issues on which they report, they dismiss history, preferring to parrot the simplistic, propagandistic lines they hear in their echo chamber. The result is a distorted media narrative of Palestinian grievances and Israeli fault that is promoted by, and further promotes, an extremist anti-Zionist ideology that seeks the elimination of a Jewish state.
Ramadan is a month of jihad, not only in terms of a Muslim’s psychological inner faith but in terms of physical conquest to expand Islam’s power and reach.
A recent case in point is the reporting on the 2021 Jihad for Jerusalem that occurred during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan. This was a violent campaign that was planned well before Ramadan and evolved into a full Hamas war with Israel that extended beyond the period of Ramadan. That war, in turn, became a tool to demonize Israel in the latest round of a hostile propaganda campaign whose goal is the delegitimization and eradication of the Jewish State.  
The mainstream media failed to a) examine all the factors that contributed to the violence, including the planning, organization and encouragement of anti-Israel aggression; b) point out the history of Islamic conquest and promotion of jihad during Ramadan; or c) compare the inflammatory, anti-Israel rhetoric used to incite the 2021 jihad with the century-old pretext by Arab leaders to incite attacks on Jews.
The result was a false narrative blaming Israel with ever-changing pretexts that was amplified by anti-Zionist zealots seeking to end the existence of a Jewish state under the guise of human rights advocacy. 
How did the media fail? What did reporters miss?
https://www.camera.org/article/jiha...-facilitated-the-delegitimization-of-israel/#


------
By failing to explore the full picture of what contributed to the violence in April and May of 2021 and by stripping the Palestinian leadership of agency, many journalists and  media outlets contributed to the delegitimization campaign against Israel, playing straight into the hands of those who seek the demise of the Jewish state.

(full article online)









						Jihad for Jerusalem 2021: How the Media Facilitated the Delegitimization of Israel
					

The Ramadan jihad of 2021 was a violent campaign that was planned well before Ramadan and evolved into a full Hamas war with Israel




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Throughout the month of February 2022, sixteen written or filmed reports relating to Israel and/or the Palestinians appeared on the BBC News website’s ‘Middle East’ page, some of which were also published on other pages and four of which were carried over from the previous month.

(dates in brackets indicate the time period during which the item was available on the ‘Middle East’ page)

Three items related to regional affairs:

(full article online)









						SUMMARY OF BBC NEWS WEBSITE PORTRAYAL OF ISRAEL AND THE PALESTINIANS – FEBRUARY 2022
					

Throughout the month of February 2022, sixteen written or filmed reports relating to Israel and/or the Palestinians appeared on the BBC News website’s ‘Midd




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

No, the IDF is not out to harm anyone. Their goal is not to kill Arabs or harm Arab children. There are so many lies spread about the Israel Defense Forces, and people need to know the truth. The Israeli army’s goal is to defend the people of Israel and the state of Israel. When Israel’s enemies attack or try to kill Israeli citizens, Israel must respond. But the IDF is not a killing machine. They are not an army whose intention is to kill or harm anyone.

And this video is very telling of the nature of the Israeli soldiers. They want to create peace. They want to give. The soldiers are kindhearted. 

The video here might be short and simple, but it says a lot. IDF soldiers giving a treat to two Arab children in a way that shows they care.

(vide video online)










						Must See Video: How the IDF Really Treats Arab Children
					

The media will never show you.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The NGO Monitor submission and Herzberg's planned speech can be seen here. Here, I highlight a couple of the points in the submission that do not get enough attention, and which show how legal concepts in international law get twisted by today's antisemites.



> The right to self-determination is a core principle in the ICCPR. All too often, however, in UN frameworks (particularly the Human Rights Council) and in publications relating to Israel, including those presented to this committee, self-determination rights are presented as if they belong to the Palestinians alone; the equal rights of the Jewish people are ignored. Moreover, many of these statements seek to erase or deny the Jewish historical presence and connection to the region.
> Several, for instance, repeatedly and offensively accuse Israel of engaging in a policy of “Judaization”. The PLO developed the term “Judaization” to erase the Jewish historical connection to the region, as well as to suggest that the very presence of Jews is alien and unacceptable. The use of the term Judaization, therefore, is an expression of anti-Jewish racism.
> While it is perhaps not surprising that the PLO would employ such terminology, it is immoral for human rights organizations to use phrases supporting ethnically-based exclusion. In addition to erasing the self-determination rights of the Jewish people, many NGOs distort this vital concept as it applies to Palestinians.



And:


> It is also legally and factually false to claim that Israel has imposed a “siege” on Gaza. Restricting the flow of goods in a war environment does not constitute a “siege” under international law and does not refer to the legal act of retorsion (e.g. sanctions, blockades). In fact, pursuant to Article 23 of the Fourth Geneva Convention (which sets standards for the provision of limited humanitarian aid), Israel has no obligation whatsoever to provide any goods, even minimal humanitarian supplies, if it is “satisfied” that such goods will be diverted or supply of such goods will aid Hamas in its war effort. As numerous accounts have reported, Hamas has diverted supplies from Gaza’s civilian population. Although Israel is under no legal obligation, and despite the diversion as well as attacks on the Israeli border crossings, Israel continues to provide thousands of tons of humanitarian supplies and goods to Gaza on a weekly basis.









(full article online)









						Pro-Israel NGO Monitor disinvited from UN Human Rights Committee meeting
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

More than three years later, the great minds at _Newsweek_ have apparently chosen a side in the alleged great “controversy and debate” concerning the history of Palestinian statehood. Unfortunately, the esteemed journalists did not choose the side of history.

In his Feb. 27 article, “Ukraine Resistance Like Palestinians Fighting Israel, Shaun King Suggests,” Scott McDonald makes the following ahistoric assertion:



> Palestinians had much of their homeland stripped from them following World War II, and they have fought to not only maintain what they say is theirs, but from Israeli attacks as well.






The signing of the Oslo Accords, 1993, establishing Palestinian control of territory for the first time in history (Photo by Vince Musi / The White House / Wikipedia)

Until the Oslo Accords in the 1990s in which Palestinians gained control over parts of the West Bank, Palestinian Arabs never had any sovereignty over any land that they now claim. As _Newsweek_rightly noted in 2018 before its misguided “corrections,” at no point in history was there a Palestinian state.

Thus, in no way is it accurate to state that “much of their homeland [was] stripped from them following World War II.” From 1917 to 1948, the land that Palestinians claim was the British Mandate of Palestine, under full British control. Before the Mandate, Palestine was part of the Ottoman Empire.
In 2015, after MSNBC aired maps which graphically made the same false point that Palestinians were supposedly stripped from their homeland, the network commendably broadcasted the following on air correction:

(full article online)









						Newsweek Vs. History on Palestinian Statehood
					

The history of Palestinian governance is very brief, dating back only to the 1990s. It takes a certain level of journalistic incompetence, therefore, to




					www.camera.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All the News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2​*SUBTOPIC: *A view on the 'Electronic Intifada’ (*alla* David Collier)
※→ _et al,_


The ‘Electronic Intifada’ (EI) is not too dissimilar to the “Cold War” era propaganda. All propaganda is message system. What changes over time that it is (_of course) _the focus of the message in which one party attempts to transmit a certain to manipulate the receiver? *(RHETORICAL) *In the case of the EI, it supports the message is political and there is a directed and scripted thought supporting “Palestine” with a very, very soft hidden agenda (*America is the necessary ally that without which Israel cannot survive*) in the background. The messages were, in the beginning, delicate and precise communiques in the silhouetted against an ever-shifting political screen. The EI is ‘actually’ an American based media outlet that is aggressively targeting the allies of the Israelis, and there is no question as to where the EI sympathes to the plight of the Arab Palestinians. It amplifies the concept that the Israelis just marched in and took the territory.

The EI today concentrates its efforts on the issues of lawlessness as the occupation force, the appearance of ‘apartheid,’ refugee claims, and border demarcations. And while each of these issues appear sound and valid, they are actually bogus. Mistakes interpreted as facts and then spread through the social media as if each claim had been investigated and determined to be legitimate. This is very reminiscent vital role propaganda contributed towards ideology and culture during past wars.

The Arab Palestinians, largely through the grace of America, has been allowed to form a strategy of cultural infiltration, however, the motivation is often obscured. Some of it is a monetary advantage, some of it is for recognition, and some of it is for influence.

As a side issue, the EI has taken up the cause for the designated terrorist organizations.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

After severe flooding this winter season, Palestinians accused Hamas of diverting funds earmarked for much-needed infrastructure projects to the building of tunnels, often used to smuggle weapons and carry out terror attacks against Israel. This, even though Hamas reportedly has $500 million stashed away in a secret foreign investment portfolio.

Yet, even as Gazans are increasingly protesting against Hamas’ brutality, Australia’s SBS News recently published a piece titled, “_Concern Australia’s Listing All of Hamas as a Terrorist Organisation Will Harm Ordinary Palestinians_.” The publicly-funded broadcaster produced the piece in the aftermath of Canberra’s declared intention to designate all of Hamas as a terror organization.

Up until then, the Australian government had only proscribed Hamas’ Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades. As HonestReporting has noted, there is no meaningful distinction between Hamas’ “military” and “political” wings and the failure to make clear that they are two sides of the same coin has contributed to whitewashing the Palestinian group’s totalitarian and genocidal ideology — and its violent manifestations.

------
The Australian broadcaster, which is set to receive over 690 million USD in government funding between 2022 and 2025, in its piece also obscures the reality surrounding the joint Israeli-Egyptian blockade of the Gaza Strip.










						Aussie SBS News Article Cites Two 'Experts' Who Oppose Designating Hamas a Terror Group | Honest Reporting
					

Hamas' crimes against Palestinians are well-documented. In 2021 alone, the Gaza Strip's rulers -- deemed a terror group in its entirety by the United




					honestreporting.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> More than three years later, the great minds at _Newsweek_ have apparently chosen a side in the alleged great “controversy and debate” concerning the history of Palestinian statehood. Unfortunately, the esteemed journalists did not choose the side of history.
> 
> In his Feb. 27 article, “Ukraine Resistance Like Palestinians Fighting Israel, Shaun King Suggests,” Scott McDonald makes the following ahistoric assertion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signing of the Oslo Accords, 1993, establishing Palestinian control of territory for the first time in history (Photo by Vince Musi / The White House / Wikipedia)
> 
> Until the Oslo Accords in the 1990s in which Palestinians gained control over parts of the West Bank, Palestinian Arabs never had any sovereignty over any land that they now claim. As _Newsweek_rightly noted in 2018 before its misguided “corrections,” at no point in history was there a Palestinian state.
> 
> Thus, in no way is it accurate to state that “much of their homeland [was] stripped from them following World War II.” From 1917 to 1948, the land that Palestinians claim was the British Mandate of Palestine, under full British control. Before the Mandate, Palestine was part of the Ottoman Empire.
> In 2015, after MSNBC aired maps which graphically made the same false point that Palestinians were supposedly stripped from their homeland, the network commendably broadcasted the following on air correction:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek Vs. History on Palestinian Statehood
> 
> 
> The history of Palestinian governance is very brief, dating back only to the 1990s. It takes a certain level of journalistic incompetence, therefore, to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


Nakba denier.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Nakba denier.


Exactly.  Because it never happened.
One cannot deny something that did not happen.

Losing a war to Jews is not a catastrophe .  But Muslim mentality cannot stand losing wars to infidels and what they consider their servants.

Too bad.

Many Muslims have grown up.  Now, just waiting for the rest of them to put an end to the Palestinian leaders abuse of their own people.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Exactly.  Because it never happened.
> One cannot deny something that did not happen.
> 
> Losing a war to Jews is not a catastrophe .  But Muslim mentality cannot stand losing wars to infidels and what they consider their servants.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> Many Muslims have grown up.  Now, just waiting for the rest of them to put an end to the Palestinian leaders abuse of their own people.


When did the Palestinians ever lose a war?

Where is the surrender? When did the war end?

Link?

Of course not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> When did the Palestinians ever lose a war?
> 
> Where is the surrender? When did the war end?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Of course not.


Sad, sad sociopath.

Of course they won the war of 1948.  They destroyed Israel, did they not?

Of course they won the war of 1967. Israel was destroyed.

Of course they won the war of 1973. Israel was destroyed.

Of course they are winning the BDS war on Israel.

Sociopath.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Sad, sad sociopath.
> 
> Of course they won the war of 1948.  They destroyed Israel, did they not?
> 
> Of course they won the war of 1967. Israel was destroyed.
> 
> Of course they won the war of 1973. Israel was destroyed.
> 
> Of course they are winning the BDS war on Israel.
> 
> Sociopath.


They who? It wasn't the Palestinians.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> They who? It wasn't the Palestinians.


Right.  They did not call themselves Palestinians in 1948.
But many fought against the Jews in 1947 to 1949 to destroy Israel.  They did not succeed and had to be expelled.

Losers.

Losers really for having arrived in Palestine between 
the late 1900s until 1948, only to end up being used as puppets in the Islamic war against the Jews.

And continue to be puppets of the Hamas and PA leaders to be used as murderers of Jews, whenever it is time to incite them to kill Jews.

What a destiny these poor people never even saw coming.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Right.  They did not call themselves Palestinians in 1948.
> But many fought against the Jews in 1947 to 1949 to destroy Israel.  They did not succeed and had to be expelled.
> 
> Losers.
> 
> Losers really for having arrived in Palestine between
> the late 1900s until 1948, only to end up being used as puppets in the Islamic war against the Jews.
> 
> And continue to be puppets of the Hamas and PA leaders to be used as murderers of Jews, whenever it is time to incite them to kill Jews.
> 
> What a destiny these poor people never even saw coming.


Nice duck.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice duck.


There is only one duck around here.

You

A sitting duck.

Quack, quack, quack


----------



## Sixties Fan

After Glick posted his photo on social media, all hell broke loose. 

The PLO Churches Committee issued a statement of condemnation, deploring Al Aiqa for doing something so amazingly awful as allowing a Jewish person who lives in a settlement to step foot in a Christian place:



> Higher Presidential Committee for Churches Affairs in Palestine condemns and deplores the reception of the head of the Beit Al-Liqa Association in Beit Jala, Johnny Shahwan, of the Zionist extremist Yehuda Glick, the leader of the extremist organization “Haliba.”
> 
> This reception comes at a time when the Palestinian people are facing the violations of the occupation and its settlers for Christian and Islamic places of worship in Jerusalem.
> 
> The Committee affirms that, in cooperation with all the security services and legal authorities in the State of Palestine, it will take the necessary measures towards the institution.



Sending that they were in trouble, Bait al-Liqa issued a statement denying knowing who Glick was and this Christian institution insisted that they would never let a Zionist knowingly enter their hallowed location:




> We were surprised today with the news circulating social media about a visit to an extremist settlement called Yehuda Glick to Bait al-Liqa, and we would like to clarify the following:
> The Bait al-Liqa Foundation in the Hospitality House hosted a group of German guests, and part of their visit program was that Pastor Johnny Shehwan, Chairman of the Foundation, spoke about the activities of the Bait al-Liqa Foundation in serving the local Palestinian community. And at the end of Pastor Johnny's speech, suddenly, an unknown person entered, and we were only made aware today Wednesday through social media, that this person was the Zionist extremist "Yehuda Glick." At the end of the meeting, the leader of the German group asked for a group photo, this stranger came and stood next to Pastor Johnny and a brother with a "selfie" photo, the meeting ended and everyone left.
> The institution confirms its lack of knowledge beforehand with the presence of this Zionist extremist, and was in no case part of the meeting program. Apparently this guy exploited his entrance to the meeting house for his suspicious goals, which we absolutely refuse.
> And on top of that, we emphasize the following:
> First: We strongly condemn all the actions and attitudes of the criminal settlers, especially the actions associated with this extremist, which we confirm that we do not know and have nothing to do with him neither far nor near.
> Secondly: We emphasize our commitment as a Palestinian national Christian institution to all standards of civil society and its opposing normalization.
> Third: We invite all members of the Palestinian community to their political, social and religious institutions, to kindly visit us at the House of Representatives Foundation, and listen to us before taking any stand.
> Fourth: We held a large number of lectures and seminars against the Zionist thinking at the meeting house, and we hosted a book and scholars who released a book against Zionism and Zionist Christian thought.



In short, "We hate Israel! Please don't punish us!"
But the authorities decided that they need to investigate how such an awful thing could happen where a Jews with his tzitzit hanging out could possibly infiltrate this proud Palestinian space. Bait al-Liqa is being closed for a week, apparently by the Bethlehem Governate, to help this "investigation."

This is a marvelous trolling opportunity. Jews should show up at all events where Palestinian officials greet foreigners, take selfies, and then the entire Palestinian economy would be shut down as everyone scrambles to outdo the next in declaring how much they hate "settlers" and punishing the poor groups who allowed the Jew to enter.

(full article online)









						Palestinians freak out over the presence of Yehuda Glick
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When the 7th Emergency Special Session "reconvened" in 1982, US Ambassador to the UN Jeane Kirkpatrick noted that this completely circumvented the normal rules of the UN, and bluntly gave the reason why as part of a great speech that exposed the UN's hypocrisy:



> [W]ho among us sincerely believes that the exercise in which we are now engaged – this "resumed" emergency special session – will take us closer to that goal [of peace]?
> 
> Who among us believes that the cause of peace is served by still another round of bitter denunciations of Israel?
> 
> Who among us – I wonder – believes that peace is even the goal of this Assembly?
> 
> ...[N]either this special session nor the draft resolution now circulating in the corridors is consistent with the purposes of the United Nations Charter.  ...This special session is one more event in an ongoing process whose goals are to delegitimize a Member State – Israel – to deny it the right to self-defense, to secure borders, to survival.
> 
> This special session and its accompanying draft resolutions are one more clear example of a strategy whose goals and tactics are clear: use a United Nations body to make "official" demands incompatible with Israel's security and survival, so as then to be able to claim that non-compliance with these impossible demands "proves" Israel an international lawbreaker unworthy of membership in the international community of peace-loving States.


That is exactly the blueprint of the antisemites of the UN. And the proof can be seen in the 10th "Emergency Special Session," again against Israel, which has convened no less than sixteen times since 1997, the most recent being in 2018!

This means that the UN has convened not eleven but thirty meetings under the Emergency Special Session framework, and of those thirty, 24 have been dedicated to attacking Israel.

That's 80%.

As the UN meets now in its eleventh Emergency Special Session, two of the previous ones never ended. Both the seventh and tenth, against Israel, are only "temporarily adjourned." 






UN condemnations of Russia become nearly meaningless when these simple facts show that the UN has been subverted a long time ago and proven to have no real interest in peace. 

(full article online)









						The vast majority of UN General Assembly Emergency Special Session meetings have been to bash Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When the 7th Emergency Special Session "reconvened" in 1982, US Ambassador to the UN Jeane Kirkpatrick noted that this completely circumvented the normal rules of the UN, and bluntly gave the reason why as part of a great speech that exposed the UN's hypocrisy:
> 
> 
> That is exactly the blueprint of the antisemites of the UN. And the proof can be seen in the 10th "Emergency Special Session," again against Israel, which has convened no less than sixteen times since 1997, the most recent being in 2018!
> 
> This means that the UN has convened not eleven but thirty meetings under the Emergency Special Session framework, and of those thirty, 24 have been dedicated to attacking Israel.
> 
> That's 80%.
> 
> As the UN meets now in its eleventh Emergency Special Session, two of the previous ones never ended. Both the seventh and tenth, against Israel, are only "temporarily adjourned."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN condemnations of Russia become nearly meaningless when these simple facts show that the UN has been subverted a long time ago and proven to have no real interest in peace.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of UN General Assembly Emergency Special Session meetings have been to bash Israel
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



Do people hate Israel because it is a Jewish state, or because of the killing, stealing, and lying?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Do people hate Israel because it is a Jewish state, or because of the killing, stealing, and lying?


Christians  have a long history of hatred for Jews because of "killing Jesus" and not converting to Christianity  and all the other lies they have invented about Jews since the creation of that ideology.

Muslims have the same issue.
It is the final "religion" and Jews failed to believe and accept Allah as their god.  They had to pay for it since then.

So, Israel is not hated because it treats all its population well, including Christians and Muslims.

It is hated because it is the sovereign country of the Jews, who .....according to Christianity and Islam.......must stay under the protection and humiliation of both for all eternity and never attempt to be sovereign of any part of the world, much less only 20% of its ancient homeland.


You hate Israel because you cannot lie enough about Jews and succeed at destroying their sovereignty over their land which, as stated above.......they do not have the right.....under your Christian beliefs, to be free, sovereign and successful without depending on what the almighty Christians decide.

Tough toxic garbage to live by, Tinmore, but you do it everyday.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You hate Israel because you cannot lie enough about Jews and succeed at destroying their sovereignty over their land


Good bullshit. Israel sits inside of Palestine's international borders.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Good bullshit. Israel sits inside of Palestine's international borders.


Total Bulshit.  Palestine is a region.  Palestine is the name of the Mandate for the rebuilding of the Jewish Nation ON their own ancestral homeland .  

No Palestine state or sovereign government EVER in its history before WWI.

You will never, ever, prove that there was a country called Palestine with its own government, currency, etc, etc.

Because there never, ever was one.

The only two countries on Palestine at the moment are Jordan, 1946 (from taking 78% of the Mandate thanks to the British ) and Israel, 1948

Until you find evidence which does not exist, keep hating Jews as well as you do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Total Bulshit.  Palestine is a region.  Palestine is the name of the Mandate for the rebuilding of the Jewish Nation ON their own ancestral homeland .
> 
> No Palestine state or sovereign government EVER in its history before WWI.
> 
> You will never, ever, prove that there was a country called Palestine with its own government, currency, etc, etc.
> 
> Because there never, ever was one.
> 
> The only two countries on Palestine at the moment are Jordan, 1946 (from taking 78% of the Mandate thanks to the British ) and Israel, 1948
> 
> Until you find evidence which does not exist, keep hating Jews as well as you do.


More Israeli bullshit. Israel sits on unceded Palestine territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> More Israeli bullshit. Israel sits on unceded Palestine territory.


Go look for Jesus, you Christian fool.
A useless idiot, like none around.


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Members of Parliaments from the Netherlands and Belgium have announced they will battle the European Union’s (EU) massive financing of the Palestinian Authority’s (PA) illegal takeover of Area C in Judea and Samaria.

Area C is under full Israeli control as per the Oslo Accords and has been subjected to a campaign conducted by the PA to gain control of the area, a campaign financed by the EU and almost uncontested by the Israeli government.

Samaria Council Chairman Yossi Dagan met with MEP Koen Metsu of Belgium and Dutch MEP Gidi Markuszower and agreed to establish the Judea and Samaria lobby and fight the EU’s financing of the PA’s campaign in area C.

Dugan presented them with data showing the EU’s funding of a half-billion dollars of the PA’s illegal construction in Area C, as well as funding for the “Settler Violence” incitement campaign against Israelis living in Judea and Samaria. The MEPs were shocked by the data presented to them and promised to act on the issue.

Markuszower said after the meeting with Dagan that the EU “funds terrorist organizations that steal territories and build illegal structures in Area C. This must stop, as this is the illegal theft of territories belonging to Israel. The Palestinian Authority is stealing territories, and this situation must stop. This illegal act is detrimental to peace.”

(full article online)









						European MEPs Will Fight EU’s Funding of PA’s Illegal Takeover of Area C
					

The EU is enabling and funding the Fayyad Plan to take over Judea & Samaria.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A map of the Middle East from the PA issued textbook “Geography and History of Palestine, Grade 10.” Photo Credit: IMPACT-se.
European Union lawmakers are urging the European Commission to consider reducing funding to the Palestinian Authority (PA) if it continues refusing to purge its K-12 curriculum of materials that “incite schoolchildren to hate Jews and emulate terrorists.”

“This situation is simply intolerable, even more so as the EU is paying the salaries of the school teachers using this hateful material,” 32 members of the European Parliament wrote in a letter to the commission’s president on Tuesday. “This is a glaring violation of the most basic EU values and contradicts our common goal of working toward peace and the creation of a democratic Palestinian state.”

(full article online)









						EU Lawmakers Slam Palestinian Curriculum for Inciting Students to ‘Hate Jews, Emulate Terrorists’
					

A map of the Middle East from the PA issued textbook “Geography and History of Palestine, Grade 10.” Photo Credit: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Area C is under full Israeli control as per the Oslo Accords, blah, blah, blah...


Oslo has expired.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here is every statement by PA president Mahmoud Abbas since Russia invaded Ukraine:

Condolences to former National Assembly Speaker Salim al-Zanoun (Abu al-Adeeb) on his sister's death
Condolences to the parents of a teen killed during a violent protest
Congratulations to the Emir of Kuwait on their independence day
Condolences on the death of a "brigadier general" in Gaza
Congratulations to the Dominican Republic president on their independence day
Condolences to a "major general" on the death of his son
Congratulations to the president of Bosnia and Herzegovina on their independence day
A meeting with UNRWA representatives and affirming the importance of that organization
Congratulations to the president of Bulgaria on its independence day

Not a word of concern, let alone condemnation, of the Russian invasion of Ukraine.

Likewise, the Palestinian ministry of foreign affairs has been completely silent about Ukraine. 

The PA prime minister Mohamed Shtayyeh didn't completely ignore Ukraine in his statements. Last Friday evening, he called the Palestinian envoy to Ukraine to check on the safety of 2500 Palestinians there. And during his normal weekly cabinet meeting, he said that he is monitoring the developments there and that many Palestinians managed to escape.

As the entire world condemned Russia, the PA has remained silent. 

Silence is assent.

I noted on Twitter that there are a lot of similaritiesbetween how Russia has acted during this invasion and how the Palestinian leadership always acts:

* Accusing the other side of being "Nazis"
* Accusing the other side of "genocide"
* Censoring local media
* Claiming that a UN-member nation is really part of their territory
* Lying as a strategy

Of course, the Palestinian propaganda strategy was largely created by the Soviet Union and Russians are masters at propaganda.

(full article online)









						Palestinian Authority remains silent on Ukraine, which is tacit support for Russia
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire


----------



## Sixties Fan

UKLFI’s letters further criticise the appointment and conduct of Mr Lynk as not complying with requirements of equality of treatment of UN member states, fairness, impartiality, objectivity and non-selectivity, citing matters set out in posts by NGO Monitor and UNWatch, as well as a further detailed memorandum by NGO Monitor.​UKLFI notes that Mr Lynk’s appointment was highly politicised and resulted from the automatic majority enjoyed by the members of the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation and their developing country allies.​UKLFI’s letters go on to address the accuracy or otherwise of many of the statements in Mr Lynk’s letter. Amongst other matters:​
They dispute his claim that there is a separate “settlement economy”​
They note that the UK Supreme Court and a French appeal court have held that it is not inherently illegal for a business to operate in or near settlements in an occupied territory, and that numerous major businesses do so in occupied territories around the world​
They point out that businesses in or near Israeli settlements in the West Bank and East Jerusalem employ around 30,000 Palestinians at average salaries more than three times average salaries paid by Palestinian employers. As well as providing the livelihoods of many Palestinians, the employment of Palestinians alongside Israelis contributes to reducing conflict and promoting understanding.​
They comment that the UNHRC database did not purport to constitute any legal analysis, was not based on any serious factual analysis, and did not take into account benefits for Palestinians of the listed businesses​
Jonathan Turner, chief executive of UKLFI said: “Mr Lynk’s letter contains serious misrepresentations. Any investment decision influenced by his intervention, supposedly in his capacity as a Rapporteur of the UNHRC, will be challengeable on the basis of error of law, taking into account irrelevant considerations, failure to act with due skill, care and diligence, and breach of fiduciary duties.”​UKLFI originally found out about Mr Lynk’s letter when Wirral Councils Pension’s Director responded to a letter from UKLFI on 14 February 2022 regarding a proposal that the Merseyside Pension Scheme, which is administered by Wirral Council, should divest from companies on the UNHRC database.​
(full article online)









						Lawyers challenge “unlawful interference” by UN Rapporteur in UK Pension Schemes
					

A Special Rapporteur of the UN Human Rights Council (UNHRC) is unlawfully interfering in the management of UK Local Government Pension Scheme (LGPS) Funds, according to the association UK Lawyers for Israel (UKLFI).  The LGPS is one of the largest defined benefit pension schemes in the world, managi




					www.uklfi.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Australia on Friday listed the entire Palestinian Islamist group Hamas as a terrorist organization, calling the move a deterrent to political and religious violence and bringing Australia in line with the United States, the European Union and Britain.


Australia had for two decades proscribed Hamas's paramilitary wing, the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, as a terrorist organization but flagged last month that it wanted to upgrade the listing to the whole organization, a process that involved consulting Australia's state and territory leaders.


The change puts Australia into lockstep with its allies, which have also been moving to tighten their opposition to the Gaza ruling body, citing its access to sophisticated weaponry and terrorist training facilities.

(full article online)









						Australia officially lists all of Hamas as a terrorist group
					

Proscribing an organization in Australia makes it illegal to give it funds, support or services.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times Published a Gushy Rashida Tlaib Profile. Then Pro-Israel Readers Flooded the Comments Section
					

US Congresswoman Rashia Tlaib of Michigan. Photo: Reuters / Rebecca Cook. The New York Times devotes 5,000 words in this …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Palestinian National Council Deputy Chairman Ali Faisal:* “The decision of the [Palestinian] National Council was *a recommendation to the [PLO] Central Council to renounce all the commitments of the Oslo Accords and stop the security coordination [with Israel]. Now there is a binding decision. The Central Council decided to renounce the commitments of all the agreements with the State of Israel, whether by the PLO or the PA. Currently we are outside the path of Oslo, the security coordination, and the economic Paris Agreement* (see note below -Ed.), *and we have entered a path of resistance in all its forms* and a realization of sovereignty.”

[Official PA TV, _From Beirut_, Feb. 18, 2022]

To understand the ostensible importance of this statement, it is necessary to explain what the PNC is and what authority it carries.

Constitutionally, the PNC is the highest authority in the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) and is responsible for formulating its policies and programs.

The PLO Central Council was established by the 11th PNC meeting, in January 1973, as a legislative organ to function when the PNC is not in session and to follow up and implement its resolutions. Its members are drawn from the PNC (including the entire PLO Executive Committee) and it is chaired by the PNC president.

The Executive Committee is the PLO’s primary executive organ, its “cabinet,” and represents the organization internationally. The Executive Committee answers to the PNC.

In other words, the PNC is the primary and most senior organ of the PLO. Its decisions are binding on the entire organization.

What impact do decisions of the PNC have on the Palestinian Authority?

According to the PLO, the PA - created by the Oslo Accords - is merely an interim governing body that functions *within, and subjected to, the authority of the PLO*. Since the signing of the Oslo Accords, the head of the PLO has also held the position of PA Chairman. Accordingly, to this day, the PLO governing bodies appear to make all the major decisions on behalf of the Palestinians, expecting the head of the organization and the chairman of the PA to implement the decisions made.

When the PLO makes an internal decision to “renounce… all agreements with Israel,” with impact on both the security coordination and economic relations (referred to by Faisal as the “economic Paris Agreement”) between Israel and the PA, that decision should have a binding effect. A decision of that nature, taken by the highest Palestinian source of authority, should not only bind the PLO and the PA, but should also have ramifications vis-à-vis Israel.

Despite the ostensible severity of the PNC decision, nothing on the ground has changed. Neither the PLO nor the PA has announced severing the security coordination, and they certainly did not decide to stop taking the hundreds of millions of dollars of taxes Israel collects every month and gives to the PA.

In stark contrast, in May 2020, Mahmoud Abbas decided alone and announced the renunciation of all agreements with Israel, including the severing of the security coordination and the refusal to accept the tax income. That decision held for six months, after which the coordination was renewed and the PA agreed to accept the billions of shekels (over a billion dollars) in tax revenue that had accrued.  

PLO declarations aside, the reality is that everyone – including the Palestinians themselves - knows that the PLO is a defunct institution that lacks any real legitimacy. Both the PLO and the PA are run as a de facto dictatorship, in which decisions are made by one person. The PLO only continues to exist thanks to the hundreds of millions of dollars given annually from the PA budget to the “PLO institutions.” No one truly puts any stock in the decisions made by the PLO, and the organization itself is incapable of enforcing the decisions it and its institutions make.

In a recent report, Palestinian Media Watch concluded that the PLO decision to revoke its recognition of Israel’s right to exist was devoid of any real meaning or influence. That conclusion was based on the fact that the PLO recognition of Israel’s right to exist was always empty. The most dominant organization in the PLO is Fatah. To date, the head of Fatah – first Yasser Arafat and then Mahmoud Abbas - has been the head of the PLO. The head of the PLO has always been the chairman of the PA. Similar to other PLO members, Fatah never recognized Israel’s right to exist.

For many years, the PLO enjoyed the title of the “sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.” That historic role brought Israel to sign peace agreements with the PLO. However, with the passage of time, the reality is that the PLO has lost its unique status. Surveys conducted by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research show even declining Palestinian support for the PLO as the “sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people.” The March 2019 survey showed that only 54% of those surveyed still viewed the PLO as the “sole legitimate representative” of the Palestinians, down from 69% in 2006. 

While the PLO may have renounced all agreements with Israel, the reality is that the PLO is simply irrelevant.

*Paris Agreement* – agreement on economic relations between Israel and the PLO, signed in Paris on April 29, 1994. Its main goal is to promote peace by establishing economic relations modeled on EU economic relations.

The terms “all means,” “all means of resistance,” “all forms,” are ‎used by PA leaders to include using all types of violence, including deadly terror ‎against Israeli civilians such as stabbings and shootings, as well as throwing rocks and Molotov Cocktails.

(full article online)









						PLO renounces all agreements with Israel | PMW Analysis
					

PLO on terror path: "We are outside of the path of Oslo, the security coordination... we have entered a path of resistance in all its forms




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Jewish Voice For Palestinians )


----------



## Sixties Fan

( That explains it all .   It is the Jews.  Always the Jews. )

He described Odessa as a “stronghold” of Ukrainian Jews, and claimed that Ukraine’s president and prime minister both hold Israeli citizenship. While President Zelensky and Prime Minister Shmyhal, are both Jewish, they do not hold Israeli citizenship.

Claiming that Israel benefits from the war, Rizq said that there is a plan to transfer 200,000 poor Jewish farmers from Lviv to Israel.

The host interjected that since there is a “demographic problem” in Israel, it will benefit from the immigration.

(full article online)









						WATCH: Ukraine War Is a Conflict Between Ukrainian and Russian Jews, Says Lebanese Researcher | United with Israel
					

Lebanese researcher Imad Rizq insists on state TV that the war in Ukraine is part of a conflict between Ukrainian and Russian Jews.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kuwait, like Iran, uses a carrot and stick to force players from competing against Israelis. 

Anyone who does compete will be blackballed from their sport (and, in Iran, possibly arrested.)

But, perhaps realizing that this makes them look really bad, Muslim foes of Israel have been praising the people who refuse to compete against Israel and turn them from cowards into heroes.

With al-Baghli, we see this:





> Tariq al-Shaya, a member of Kuwati's Supreme Coordinating Committee for Anti-Zionism and Normalisation, declared that: "Al-Baghli's decision is a position that will be engraved in the records of history with gold letters."


This is similar to how Kuwait treated a 14 year old tennis player who refused to compete against an Israeli in a fake "tournament" that accepted every player who paid to enter. Billboards praising the teen were erected all over Kuwait. The media lied that the player actually refused to play the Israeli in a real tournament happening at the same time in Dubai.

There is a real risk in many sports that players who refuse to compete will be punished or banned. Kuwait wants to try to make up for that risk by romanticizing forfeit, by changing what is normally a shameful concept into a heroic one. 

In the end, as with everything else in the region, it all comes down to honor and shame. Kuwait is attempting to make something shameful appear honorable, so the next competitor will want to run away from competing with an Israeli next time.

Possibly the most ironic part came from this next quote:





> Al-Shaya said in a statement that "expulsion of the Zionist occupation begins with international isolation, which Kuwaiti sportsmen have done in teams and individual games".


It isn't Israel that is being isolated - it is Kuwait. Israeli players are competing in Arab countries, against Arabs. Kuwait is the country that is isolating itself. 

(full article online)









						Another Kuwaiti refuses to compete against an Israeli in an obscure sport, becomes a "hero"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

( The whole world is part of Islam.  And Islam wants it back )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

So, who, according to McGreal’s March 7th article, has accused the US government of “hypocrisy” for imposing sanctions against Russia, but not Israel?  Three people: Sarah Leah Whitson, formerly of Human Rights Watch, Lara Friedman, president of Foundation for Middle East Peace, and James Zogby, president of the Arab American Institute in Washington.  That’s it, three people, all of whom have thing in common: a malign fixation on Israel.

McGreal could of course easily find a few anti-Israel voices to echo nearly any morally obtuse accusation that he fancies. As our colleague tweeted, a more apt headline would be something along the lines of “Reflexive Anti-Israel Activists Accuse US of Hypocrisy”.

Turning to the ‘substance’ of the analogy highlighted by McGreal, the comments he provides from the activists don’t include well-developed arguments for how the Russian invasion or Ukraine is like Israeli military actions in the Palestinian territories, but here are some fundamental reasons why the analogy is unserious.


Terror groups in the Palestinians territories, including but not limited to Hamas in Gaza, launch terror attacks against Israeli civilians, with the ultimate goal being Israel’s annihilation. Ukraine doesn’t sponsor and launch terror attacks against Russia or seek the country’s destruction. Nor do they threaten its security in any way.
Israeli military operations in Gaza are launched in response to rocket attacks against civilians by internationally proscribed terror groups.  Russia’s invasion of Ukraine was completely unprovoked.
Israel warns Palestinian civilians in combat zones to evacuate before carrying out strikes. Russia intentionally targets civilians without warning, both in this war and in previous ones.
Israel took control of the disputed territories in 1967 as the result of a defensive war, subsequently withdrew from most of it (including all of the Sinai and Gaza) and offered, on several occasions, to cede most of the remaining land they control – offers rebuffed by Palestinians leaders.  Russia’s war in Ukraine (as well as previous wars in Crimea and Georgia) have been wars of aggression based on Vladimir Putin’s beliefthat the internationally recognized Ukrainian state has no right to exist.
Another fundamental political asymmetry undermining an analogy which, in effect, casts Israel as Russia, and ‘Palestine’ as Ukraine is that Israel (like Ukraine) is a democracy, whilst Russia (like Hamas-run Gaza, or the PA ruled territories) is not.

Finally, it’s important to note that US sanctions against Russia – but not Israel – are consistent with American public opinion.  According to a Yahoo/YouGov poll, only 6% of Americans say Putin was justified in invading Ukraine – with majorities in both parties supporting economic sanctions against Moscow.  Remarkably, polls even show that an overwhelming majority of Americans would support a ban on Russian oil even if that results in higher fuel prices. (This is particularly telling given that, even before the war, American consumers were reeling from the economic impact of an inflation rate that’s at a 40 year high.)

(full article online)









						Guardian finds that three Israel haters hate Israel. Calls it news.
					

Even by Guardian standards, Chris McGreal - as we've consistently demonsrated - is an extraordinary unprofessional and biased journalist.  And, even by McGrea




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As outlined in our February 2 article, HonestReporting believes that it is in the supreme interest of the public and governments worldwide to know what companies have been facilitating Hamas’ war crimes against Israelis and Palestinians alike, especially in light of the UK’s counterterrorism strategy that entails working together with the private sector to thwart terrorist activity. This, “particularly where companies hold data that might flag emerging risks.”

HonestReporting has worked to bring the issue of Hamas’ secretive financial dealings to the attention of the British government. Now, Lord Foulkes of Cumnock, a Labour peer, has formally submitted the following written question in parliament:




> “To ask Her Majesty’s Government what assessment they have made of the report by HonestReporting Help Combat Hamas Terrorism, published on 2 February; and what assessment they have made of the warning within the report by Lloyd’s of London against its members doing business with Hamas.”


The question must be answered by the UK Home Office by March 18, albeit an extension can be requested.

As described in HonestReporting’s most recent impact report, our proactive approach is consistently garnering results, including as they relate to legislative initiatives. Just two weeks ago, we prompted a Dutch lawmaker to submit parliamentary questions effectively calling for a probe into a pro-Palestinian group with possible ties to EU-designated terror groups.

(full article online)









						HonestReporting Investigation Prompts British Parliamentary Question Into Possible Hamas Financial Dealings With UK Companies | Honest Reporting
					

After HonestReporting launched a campaign to help expose business entities linked to Hamas, a British lawmaker has taken action.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

If anyone had any doubts regarding the effectiveness of Israel’s Anti “Pay-for-Slay” law in putting economic pressure on the Palestinian Authority, none other than the PA's Prime Minister, Muhammad Shtayyeh, removed those doubts.

Referring to the alleged financial crisis that the PA is currently facing, the PA Prime Minister claimed that Israel’s Anti “Pay-for-Slay” law is the main reason for the PA's financial problems:



> “The occupation is the primary cause of the financial crisis that we are facing, and the difficult situation that we are being subjected to is a result of *Israel’s ongoing measures that steal our money* and prevent us from being able to reach and take advantage of Area C (i.e., land under full Israeli administration according to the Oslo Accords), in addition to limitations that it is placing on the freedom of the movement of goods and people.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, March 1, 2022]


Shtayyeh's statement preceded an announcement by the PA Ministry of Finance, according to which, for the month of February, the PA will pay public service workers only 80% of their salary, provided that each employee receives at least 2,000 shekels:



> “The [PA] Ministry of Finance announced that the February [2022] salaries of the [PA] public employees will be paid tomorrow, Monday [March 7, 2022] at a rate of 80% and at the very least 2,000 [Israeli] shekels instead of 1,650 shekels.”
> [WAFA, official PA news agency, March 6, 2022]


Israel’s Anti “Pay-for-Slay” Law was enacted by Israel’s parliament in 2018 by a huge majority. The goal of the law is to penalize the PA for its payments to terrorists.

(full article online)









						The clear effectiveness of Israel’s Anti ‘Pay-for-Slay’ law in creating pressure on the PA | PMW Analysis
					

If anyone had any doubts regarding the effectiveness of Israel’s Anti “Pay-for-Slay” law in putting economic pressure on the Palestinian Authority, none other than the PA's Prime Minister, Muhammad Shtayyeh, removed those doubts.




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The head of Cyprus’s military touched down in Israel on Monday, kicking off his first official visit to the country, the Israel Defense Forces announced on Tuesday.

Lt. Gen. Demokritos Zervakis was received by an IDF honor guard, after which he participated in a “strategic-operational” meeting focusing on “shared security challenges in the Middle East,” according to the Israeli military.

IDF Chief of General Staff Lt. Gen. Aviv Kohavi took part in the meeting, together with Maj. Gen. Tal Kelman, the head of the IDF’s Planning Directorate, Brig. Gen. Effie Defrin, the head of the IDF’s International Cooperation Division, and other senior officials.

(full article online)









						Head of Cypriot Military Makes First Visit to Israel | United with Israel
					

Lt. Gen. Demokritos Zervakis received briefing at northern border, visited Iron Dome battery.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s Minister of Health Nitzan Horowitz and Minister of Health of Bahrain Faeqa Saeed Al-Saleh signed an agreement for health care cooperation on Wednesday.

Horowitz is visiting the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain this week.

The agreement is a work plan dealing with epidemics and emergency management, education and research in the field of health, information sharing, digital health, medical innovation and genetic research.

(full article online)









						Israel and Bahrain Sign Agreement on Health Collaboration | United with Israel
					

'The collaboration we are launching today is a net gain for the research and health services of the residents of both countries.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Said Darmanin: “As detailed in the executive order I presented, it called for hatred, violence and discrimination.”

Both groups are militantly anti-Zionist, advocating the destruction of Israel as a democratic Jewish state and its replacement by a unitary state of Palestine.

A statement on the Palestine Collective’s website declared that the group “fights the State of Israel as a colonial and racist entity, an outpost of Western imperialism in the region. We denounce and fight France’s support for the Zionist entity.”

It also pledged to support the Palestinian “resistance … in all forms it deems necessary and legitimate, including armed struggle.” The group strongly supports the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), an extreme left-wing terrorist organization.

(full article online)









						French Interior Minister Dissolves Pro-Palestinian NGOs Advocating Israel’s Destruction
					

Supporters of the “Palestine Will Overcome Collective” demonstrating in the French city of Lyon. Photo: Screenshot France’s interior minister on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

US House approves $1 billion for Israel’s Iron Dome after months-long delay
					

Bennett welcomes replenishment of 'life-saving' system; Defense Minister Gantz hails 'critical security and missile defense' for citizens




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Ukrainian officer shows off a biography of Golda Meir that he carries into battle with him. (Screen capture: Twitter)









						Kyiv-born Golda Meir becomes a symbol of hope for Ukrainians
					

Israel's fourth premier is an icon among Ukrainian leaders eager to claim her as a native daughter




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Recently, PA Chairman Abbas stressed the successful and harmonious coexistence between Palestinian Christians and Muslims, stressing that “Christians and Muslims fight together against their enemy (i.e., Jews/Israelis), because we have been the owners of this land since this land’s existence.”

But the mutual love and understanding only go as far as Abbas allows. If you are a Christian and stray from the path of “fighting the enemy” Israel, you will be punished.

That is what happened to a Christian organization in Bethlehem a few days ago when it “dared to welcome” an “extremist settler” Jew. Following a visit by former Israeli MP Yehuda Glick who heads the Temple Mount Heritage Foundation and the HaLiba initiative – groups that advocate for Jewish rights to pray on the Temple Mount – the PA closed the Christian institution Beit Al-Liqa’ for a week and arrested the Christian head of the association while an “investigation” is being carried out:

(full article online)









						Abbas arrests Christian man and closes institution he heads because he hosted a Jew – “extremist settler Yehuda Glick” | PMW Analysis
					

Following a visit by former Israeli MP the PA closed the Christian institution Beit Al-Liqa’ for a week and arrested the head of the association




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sometimes, the only place to find stories that completely contradict the narrative of a racist Israel hell-bent on subjugating and destroying Palestinians is in Palestinian media itself.

Ma'an reported this week that there has been a 55% in exports of textile products manufactured in the Gaza Strip. 

They quote the Israeli liaison to Gaza saying that it is working to implement an expanded civil policy towards Gaza by facilitating and improving operations at the Kerem Shalom goods crossing. 

Beyond that, Israel is introducing additional measures to support and strengthen the textile industry in the Strip. Israel recently agreed to introduce a large machine for manufacturing fabrics into the Gaza Strip. 

Usually when Israel haters are confronted with facts like this that contradict their narratives, they say something like "but Israel is only doing this for its own benefit." Indeed, Israel has every reason to improve the Gaza economy and to give Gazans a way to live dignified lives and jobs. But Gazans benefit as well. What is wrong with a win-win scenario?

(full article online)









						Evil Israelis helping Gaza textile manufacturers
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At yesterday's State Department press briefing,  Al Quds media's Said Arikat and spokesperson Ned Price had this exchange:




> ARIKAT: So here’s unqualified support for the Ukrainians to resist this Russian invasion and so on, and to – and for any occupied people to resist their occupier. Does that extend to other places, like for the Palestinians, and maybe the Iraqis, and other places? Do they have the right to resist a military occupation?
> MR PRICE: Said, self-defense is a principle that belongs to all countries.
> ARIKAT: Right, and so it does belong to people who are under military occupation, including –
> MR PRICE: It belongs to –
> ARIKAT: — including the Palestinians, right?
> MR PRICE: — all countries. All countries have the right to self-defense.






A very similar question was asked by NPR correspondent Asma Khalid at the White House press briefing by Jen Psaki earlier this week:




> Q    Can I ask you one other question?  In parts of southern Ukraine, it seems that Russia has shifted from a military takeover to, essentially, occupation.
> MS. PSAKI:  Yeah.
> Q    That it is now occupying parts — occupying towns.  Does the White House support the Ukrainian people’s right to resist the occupation and, essentially, through any means necessary?
> MS. PSAKI:  Well, we certainly support the rights of the Ukrainian people to fight back.  I would note that we have seen many Ukrainians; many, many members of the Ukrainian military; and certainly President Zelenskyy in leadership fight bravely, courageously over the course of the last 12 days.
> I think it’s also true that the world needs to be prepared for a very long, difficult road ahead.  While they are fighting bravely and we are standing with them and supporting them, the Russians are still intending to grind out military advances in the short term just by sheer manpower and firepower.
> So, yes, we support their right to push back and to fight back against that.


Palestinians and their supporters are playing a game, mightily trying to compare Ukrainians defending their homes to "Palestinian resistance."
But "Palestinian resistance" has a completely different meaning. To Palestinians and their Israel-hating supporters, "resistance" means the right to murder Jewish civilians.

In Arabic, Palestinian terrorist groups like Islamic Jihad and Hamas are called "resistance factions." The Arabic "Palestinian resistance" page lists over 40 terror attacks against Israeli civilians as examples of "resistance" dating back to 1954. Gaza rockets aimed at Jewish population centers are called "resistance rockets." The word "resistance" is a dog-whistle for Israel haters to justify terrorism.

Asma Khalid's question used another dog-whistle that is crystal clear to Israel haters, by adding "through any means necessary" - a reformulation of how the modern antisemites describe murdering Jews as resistance  "by all means and methods" or, in Hamas' formulation, "with all means possible." She was trying to get Psaki to say that Palestinian terrorism is admirable.

(full article online)









						Israel hating reporters trying to compare Ukrainian self defense with Palestinian suicide bombings
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Arabic "Palestinian resistance" page lists over 40 terror attacks against Israeli civilians as examples of "resistance"


Israelis are not innocent civilian. They are illegal settlers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israelis are not innocent civilian. They are illegal settlers.


Arabs are invaders from the 7th century.  THEY are the illegal settlers.

Arabs !!!!   Go Home !!!!   
Arabia is calling you !!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs are invaders from the 7th century.  THEY are the illegal settlers.
> 
> Arabs !!!!   Go Home !!!!
> Arabia is calling you !!!!!


Is deflection all you got?

Sad.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Is deflection all you got?
> 
> Sad.


Is that the only word you know to use when confronted with your lies?

Pathetic, disgusting.  Jew hater.  Keep hating Jews and wanting to see them all dead.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Is that the only word you know to use when confronted with your lies?
> 
> Pathetic, disgusting.  Jew hater.  Keep hating Jews and wanting to see them all dead.





Sixties Fan said:


> Pathetic, disgusting. Jew hater. Keep hating Jews and wanting to see them all dead.


What's with the Jew hater thing?

Did you run out of antisemite cards?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> What's with the Jew hater thing?
> 
> Did you run out of antisemite cards?


Why are you playing with cards?
Own up to hating Jews and hating Israel because it is a Jewish State.

Jew hater


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why are you playing with cards?
> Own up to hating Jews and hating Israel because it is a Jewish State.
> 
> Jew hater


Links?

Of course not.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(Some Arabs know how to use Israel for their own needs via Israeli citizenship with the idea of still wanting to destroy the country they live in )










						Israeli Arabs Sing to Gaza Terrorists at Wedding in Northern Israel
					

Extremely disturbing. These are citizens of Israel.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moroccan national carrier launches direct Israeli flights, following pandemic delay
					

After restoration of ties between Rabat and Jerusalem in 2020, Royal Air Maroc inaugurates Casablanca-Tel Aviv route, with tickets priced at 400 euros




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Americans still admire Israel, don't like Palestinian Authority much. Including Democrats.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An organisation which aims to promote greater understanding of the Jewish faith has opened an office in Abu Dhabi, its first in the Arab region.

The Sidney Lerner Centre for Arab-Jewish Understanding, in Abu Dhabi Global Market, will work to strengthen ties between Israel and Arab nations and build relations between Muslim and Jewish people.

The American Jewish Committee’s 13th global office opens after “decades of quiet engagement” between the group and Arab leaders across the region.

It is testament to the growth of UAE-Israeli ties since the signing of the landmark Abraham Accords in 2020, which normalised relations between the nations.

(full article online)









						American Jewish organisation sets up Abu Dhabi office in first for Arab world
					

The Sidney Lerner Centre for Arab-Jewish Understanding will work to strengthen ties between Israel and Arab nations




					www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, UAE sign first academic cooperation agreement
					

The first agreement of its kind for academic cooperation was signed between the University of Haifa and the National Library and Archives of the United Arab Emirates.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs have been enfranchised to cast their ballots in Israel's elections since 1949. In fact, the parties that traditionally received the most votes usually were Communist. That Israel, even until today, tolerates Communist parties supported mainly by the Arab minority, as well as pan-Arab nationalist factions, is a testament to its vibrant democracy. Moreover, these parties are not so much "barred" as not invited to join due to their principled ideological position which is anti-Zionist. It is not a racist policy as Arabs, as well as Druze, have served in government as ministers and deputy-ministers when members of other parties. Members of these anti-Zionist parties have been member of the Knesset Presidium.

(full article online)





__





						My Exchange with NYRB's Editor Following a Beinart Piece
					

After I read something Peter Beinart published at the New York Review of Books back at the end of January, I initiated corrspondence with th...




					myrightword.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

HRC Prompts Toronto Star Corrective: Israeli Law Doesn't Prevent Arab Citizens From Purchasing Homes
					

On February 24, the Toronto Star published a letter to the editor by Bernard Katz, an anti-Israel detractor, who falsely




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

> “The dominant inclination within the committee is to reject Hochstein’s proposal, seeing as it does not fully grant the possible Qana field to Lebanon and rather leaves a pocket under the Israeli enemy’s sovereignty, which would create a problem between the state and some domestic forces that totally reject any form of engagement in what they consider to be normalization platforms,” the sources added.



Gee, who could that be? Here's a hint:


> Informed sources meanwhile warned that accepting the U.S. proposal would represent a “scandal.”
> 
> “It is like a maritime ambush aimed at preoccupying the Lebanese side with studying proposals whose unviability is known by the Americans,” the sources said.



Hezbollah has made clear that there is no choice at all. The terror group can veto anything and everything. 

So instead of gaining millions of dollars of energy, Lebanon will get zilch but with the "honor" of knowing that they are choosing to starve their own people rather than agree to anything with Israel. It's a funny definition of honor, but hate does funny things to people. 

(full article online)









						Once again, Hezbollah tells Lebanon that hating Israel is more important than loving your own country
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Egypt have agreed to expand their aviation ties with a new direct route between Tel Aviv and the Red Sea resort of Sharm El-Sheikh expected to launch in April, Israel’s prime minister said on Wednesday.

“Cooperation between the two countries is expanding in many areas, and this contributes to both peoples and to the stability of the region,” the Israeli leader, Naftali Bennett, said in a statement.

(full article online)










						Israel, Egypt Agree to Expand Flights With New Direct Route
					

A passenger arrives to a terminal at Ben Gurion international airport before Israel bans international flights, January 25, 2021. REUTERS/Ronen …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

He makes them sound like they are different from other people, that they ignore laws. Kind of like how today's self-appointed arbiters of morality falsely say that Israel is violating international law when defending itself.

He implies that these different people could conspire against the Kingdom.

Compare Haman's accusations against the Jews with this description in an 1826 newspaper (it was published in America but appears to have been republished from elsewhere, perhaps England.)





The king's courtiers are essentially the media of the day. They see something happening and - pretending to be only interested in transparency - try to stir things up so they have something to talk about and feel important. They tell Haman - at the equivalent of a press conference - hey, check out that Jew who is not bowing to you! What are you going to do about it?

Haman didn't notice it himself. He's the Grand Vizier, after all. But he cannot ignore an affront to his honor once it is pointed out. People will make fun of him. And, then as now, honor is supreme.

But Haman, like all antisemites in history, generalizes one Jew to the entire nation. He must wipe them all out. It is an obsession. 

Haman knows how irrational it is. So when he presents his plan to the King, he cannot possibly say he hates Jews because of one Jew who doesn't bow. He needs to find an excuse where getting rid of the entire Jewish nation is the moral thing to do. It has no right to exist.  And that bogus reason is treated as if it is truth, even though the actual hatred always precedes the justification given afterwards. 


Haman makes up lies about the Jewish people.  The king really doesn't care that much about Jewish lives. If Haman says there's smoke, there must be fire, and it is not worth the time to find out if there is another side to the story. After all, Haman is a respected member of the human rights community  - he wouldn't lie. 

And Jews cannot rely on others to protect them.

But Haman wants to make sure that the king is on his side, so he literally tries to bribe him. The king might not take the bribe but he is honored at the offer. Just as today's antisemites are honored as brave souls who speak truth to power - once they join that side, they cannot change their mind no matter what the facts are. They are tied to their original opinions and they are lauded for it. 

Notice that Mordechai realizes the psychological power of the bribe offer as well in the next chapter.

Nothing changes.

(full article online)









						Everything you need to know about antisemitism you can learn in the Book of Esther
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(Muslim mentality since Israel was created.  When was this do or die with the Crusaders or Ottoman Empire ? )


----------



## Sixties Fan

Propaganda designed to delegitimize Israel and even destroy her from within is a billion-dollar business. The BDS movement to organizations like “Breaking the Silence” and the New Israel Fund are just a few examples. Foreign organizations and governments have and are meddling in Israeli internal affairs in countless ways (If you don’t know about this please read Catch the Jew by Tuvia Tenenbaum and take a look at the Terrorists in Suitsreport).

Now, the eyes of the world are turned to Ukraine, and yet, in this war that has nothing to do with Israel or Jews, somehow Israel, Jews, and the Holocaust, are in the limelight. Why? 

Russian and Ukrainian leadership have both invoked Holocaust comparisons to elicit sympathy for their cause and to prod Israel into supporting them. That’s propaganda. 

Although Israel has already sent enormous amounts of humanitarian aid to Ukraine, we are told that we aren’t doing enough to help. 

Although Israel has gone to extraordinary measures to rescue Jewish Ukrainians, non-Jewish Ukrainians who fall under the category of the “Right of Return” and embraced Ukrainians with no connection to anything Jewish or Israeli we are accused of heartlessness and told that we should open our doors to all Ukrainians, with no stipulations and no limits. The Ukrainian Ambassador to Israel has deemed our immigration policy unacceptable and has sued the Israeli court system in order to force our elected government to change policy. 

That’s lawfare. 

Israel is under attack and most people don’t even seem to notice. 

You might ask, who is attacking Israel? Why? The real question is, why not? There are many individuals and institutions who are motivated to attack Israel and the war in Ukraine provides a perfect “let no crisis go to waste” opportunity.  
The world is changing. It is again acceptable to openly express Jew-hate. There is a global trend towards socialism and collectivism, against individualism, free speech, and anything that reflects national pride. Israel is the last hold-out of Judeo-Christian values and independent thinking in a time when many are promoting dependency and victimhood. Many desire the destruction of Israel but it can’t be countered if people don’t even realize what is happening. 

It is easy to tell you are under attack when the violence is physical. When morality propaganda is turned against you it is more difficult. 

For Jews in particular, morality propaganda is like kryptonite, devastating in its effectiveness.

Suddenly, from every direction, we are told what is moral and that, to belong to the correct team, to be on “the right side of history” we must behave according to the definition proposed of what is moral. The arguments are designed to trigger emotions, not thinking, to push us into doing what feels right rather than what is in our best interest.

Morality propaganda appeals to the most basic human desires. We want to feel that we are good people. We want to belong to the right team. 

Jewish empathy and the drive to make things better, to minimize suffering, is deeply ingrained in every fiber of our being. We know it is our job to be a “light unto the nations” and model what is good and right. On Passover, we are directed to “remember that once we were slaves in Egypt.” Jews have been banished from their homes so many times, over so many centuries that the displacement caused in WW2 is only a more recent horror among many. We know what it’s like to be refugees, with no home and no place to turn to. How can we not have sympathy for other refugees? Jewish empathy has driven Jews to participate in the US Civil Rights movement and in countless charities around the world, striving to make the world better for others. 

Jews and especially Israelis are not cowed by violence. We know how to fight back in the legal arena. Being told that we are not kind enough, not supportive enough, that we must not allow what was done to us to be done to others knocks the air out of us.

We must be kind. We must act. We must remember. We must not allow what was done to us to be done to others. But is that what is happening? 

The easiest way to determine where the truth ends and morality propaganda begins is to follow the money.

(full article online)









						Morality propaganda: Ukrainian refugees, Israel, and money (Forest Rain)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Italian journalist Massimiliano Coccia, authorities suspected ABSPP was part of “Hawala 2.0,” a larger informal scheme of payments to launder money through Palestinian charities.

A 2011 IDF report revealed that ABSPP was active in the Union of Good (UOG) in Italy, and had ties to the Hamas leadership in Damascus and the Gaza Strip. The UOG is chaired by Yusuf Al-Qaradawi, a radical Islamist cleric who has long been suspected of being a top leader in the Muslim Brotherhood organization. The Union of Good is a global alliance of Islamist charities that was designated in 2008 by the United States for conducting Hamas fundraising activities.

“The primary purpose of this activity is to strengthen Hamas’ political and military position in the West Bank and Gaza, including by diverting charitable donations to support Hamas members and the families of terrorist operatives and dispensing social welfare and other charitable services on behalf of Hamas,” said the US Treasury Department.

Several posts on Hannoun’s social media accounts illustrate his views, including a video of an ABSPP rally last May in Milan, in which the protesters called the State of Israel “illegitimate and terrorist.”

ABSPP’s initiatives, with the support of many leftist Italian politicians, have helped fuel radicalism in the Palestinian cause. The association invited extremist preachers such as Sheykh Riyad Al Bustanji and Muhammad Moussa Al-Sharif, known for their sermons against Jews and Christians and in favor of Palestinian child martyrs, to speak.

“I have brought my daughter to Gaza, so that she can learn from the women of Gaza how to bring up her children on jihad, martyrdom-seeking, and the love of Palestine, Allah willing,” Al Bustanji said in a 2012 television interview. Hannoun was also among the organizers of an infamous 2017 Milan sit-in against Israel. Protesters sang jihadist and antisemitic chants such as, “Khaybar, Khaybar, Oh Jews, Muhammad’s army will return.” In addition to invoking a slaughter of Jews by Mohammed’s army, the chant is a battle cry used by Hamas and Hezbollahwhen they attack Israelis.

According to a 2020 Parliamentary hearing, the Italian Agency for Development Cooperation (AICS) indirectly financed Palestinian terrorist groups with €4 million. The money went to Italian non-governmental organizations operating in the Palestinian territories, and that are partners of Al-Haq.

Italy has a solid financial framework to counter illegal transactions. But Palestinian networks will flourish as long as politicians remain silent.

(full article online)









						Italy’s Problem with Palestinian Terrorist Financing
					

A view of Milan, Italy. Photo: Jöshua Barnett/contemplicity.com via Flickr. Italy faces an increasing risk of illicit financing activities for …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last year, Israeli agriculture and produce exporter Mehadrin struck an agreement with a Moroccan company to grow and market avocados in Morocco.

Now, the Algeria Press Service has described how terrible that is. Itreports on  "agricultural normalization" in Morocco "that ignores the dire repercussions of such a project on the kingdom's water resources and on the lives of the local population."
----



> He explained, in this regard, that "the avocado fruit is one of the fruits that consume the most water, as the need of one kilogram of this fruit ranges between 500 and 1,000 liters of water."



Israel is known for its technology to allow crops to grow with much less water than has been traditionally used. 

So, are these critics (and the article had more of them) worried about water usage in Morocco, or about "normalization" with Israel?

(full article online)









						Algeria warns of evil Zionist avocados taking over Morocco!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

GAME CHANGER: PepsiCo Chooses Israeli System for Use in 60 Countries | United with Israel
					

Gravity-powered N-Drip is expected to be a gamechanger.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Even after the ADL draft memo surfaced, JVP keeps lying about "Deadly Exchange"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Roths are urging the US to demand that Jordan honours its extradition treaty with Washington and releases Tamimi into American custody – or for the US to explain publicly why that cannot be done. Roth, who grew up in Melbourne before making aliyah, has also tried to get Canberra to intervene but has had no success in persuading either former PM Malcolm Turnbull or incumbent Scott Morrison to act. He is also trying to persuade the Israeli government to put pressure on Jordan.

“The absence of progress in bringing Tamimi to trial is especially striking, given that she is one of 25 individuals named as FBI Most Wanted Terrorists. In addition, she was recently named one of the top 20 most dangerous extremists around the world by the Counter Extremism Project.”

Roth said Tamimi and the leader of Al Qaeda are the only individuals on both lists.

Suggesting the US has leverage over Jordan, the Roths added, “Jordan has for years been among the three largest annual recipients of US foreign aid. It’s currently ranked number two.”

Roth said Tamimi’s spouse Nizar was recently declared persona non grata in Jordan and has moved to Qatar, but Tamimi has so far not followed him out of the country.

(full article online)









						‘Extradite Malki’s killer’
					

Malki Roth's parents Arnold and Frimet renew their call for justice.




					www.australianjewishnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There is no gainsaying that the Middle East is undergoing a profound transformation that reflects the broader and more far-reaching changes in the current world order. The region is in a state of flux, and the vocabulary that has long prevailed, such as “the Israeli enemy,” is changing in some countries and has already changed in a significant part of the region.

The traditional Arab view associated with Israel for decades is gradually fading and being replaced by a more natural view, although not by complete acceptance. But things are moving in that direction. I am speaking here from the public opinion in several Arab countries. I am not generalizing.

(full article online)









						Israel and the Arabs: a new strategic reality
					

“The Israeli enemy' phrase has changed in a good part of the Middle East.Those who believe otherwise should come to their senses. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

With regard to the incident in Balata, readers have to reach paragraph nine before they are given any kind of information as to what the “16-year-old boy” was doing at the time of his death. [emphasis added]

“Sixteen-year-old Nader Haytham Rayan died after being shot in the head, chest and stomach by Israeli troops in Balata on Tuesday morning, the Palestinian health ministry said.

Another three people were wounded, one of them critically, and were being treated at a hospital in Nablus, it added.

Israel’s paramilitary Border Police said its troops entered Balata to arrest a wanted suspect and that they found an M16 assault rifle.

As the troops were leaving the camp, Palestinians threw stones and other objects at them, a statement said. A “terrorist” also arrived on a motorbike and shot at the troops, who returned fire and “neutralised” him, it added.”

The BBC’s description of the Border Police as “paramilitary” is clearly misleading to most readers. The portrayal of the incident does not adequately clarify that the person who got off the scooter to fire at the Israeli security forces with a pistol was Nader Rayan. The BBC’s account does not name the arrested suspect and does not make any mention of the photographs of Rayan with weapons circulating on social media. No mention is made of the appearance of Fatah gunmen at Rayan’s funeral even though the main photograph heading the article depicts that event.

The BBC did however consider it appropriate to promote a statement from the Palestinian Authority concerning the deaths of people attacking members of the security forces:

“The Palestinian foreign ministry condemned the incidents in the West Bank as extra-judicial killings that should be punished under international law.”



(full article online)









						BBC News reporting on incident in Balata
					

On March 15th the BBC News website published a report headlined “Three killed in Israel, West Bank violence” on its ‘Middle East’ page.  The report re




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

For his part, Jabarin described Israel in terms which can only be referred to as revisionist. “There is no due process in Israel, there is no protection of Palestinians before the judiciary. There is no fair judiciary system there,” Jabarin said. In sharp contrast, Israel is in fact a liberal democracy with an independent judiciary, where Israeli Arabs and Jews alike serve. Importantly, when there are cases of Israeli soldiers abusing or assaulting Palestinians, they are charged by the Israeli judiciary.

Israel is a society governed by the rule of law, and with equitable treatment for all. Contrast this system with life under Hamas’ dictatorship in Gaza, or the Palestinian Authority in Judea & Samaria/West Bank. There, civil liberties are few and far between, free expression is limited, and repression is widespread.

In response to HonestReporting Canada’s original complaint to MAC Montréal this past January about the Terror Contagion exhibit, the Museum’s Marketing and Communications Manager, Marine Godfroy, acknowledged the following in a January 19 email to HRC: “… The Extrajudicial Execution of Ahmad Erekat; that could appear to be fueling negative sentiment towards a particular country or community…” Importantly, Godfroy failed to identify that the “negative sentiment” was being directed solely towards Israel, the world’s only Jewish state and tacitly, to members of the Canadian Jewish community.

She then added in her email that the Museum would add a “trigger warning” to the exhibit, saying “it is not our intention to target a specific group” and committed to “engaging in discussions” and working “in a constructive and respectful manner,” and yet, two months later, the Museum doubled-down by producing a panel discussion featuring a speaker connected to banned Palestinian terrorist organizations and that was replete with the standard cavalcade of anti-Israel slurs and misinformation against the Jewish State.

(full article online)









						MAC Montreal Panel Discussion Features Speaker Tied To Banned Terrorist Organizations
					

Canadians should be alarmed to learn that Montreal’s Museum of Contemporary Art, MAC Montréal, recently produced an event featuring a




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the latest example of bizarre magical thinking, Palestine Today - which is run by Islamic Jihad - has an article about this plan, claiming that it shows that Iron Dome doesn't work. 

They interview an "expert" who says that the war last May proved that Iron Dome was ineffective, and Israel is forced to spend hundreds of millions to come up with a replacement. 

Some 90% of the Gaza rockets that were headed towards populated areas were intercepted during the May war.

Iron Beam is designed to hit projectiles that Iron Dome is not good at - short range mortars and drones. It is not a replacement.

But the Palestinians need to find reasons to celebrate, and - like children - when their actions prompt any reaction from Israel, they are happy that they are not being ignored. 

(full article online)









						Bizarre logic: Terror groups say Israel's planned anti-missile laser system is proof that Iron Dome doesn't work
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Claudine Aoun-Roukoz, who is the daughter and advisor of Lebanese President Michel Aoun, said in an interview that Lebanon is being “forced” to solve its border and water issues with Israel, and that once these issues are resolved, Lebanon should strive for peace with Israel.

While she makes dubious claims about “occupation” and says she has no sympathy for Israel, she recognizes that Arab countries must choose peace with Israel rather than “continuous war.”

(full article online)









						WATCH: ‘We Must Make Peace with Israel,’ Says Top Lebanese Advisor | United with Israel
					

Lebanese Adviser to the President Claudine Aoun-Roukoz said in an interview that Lebanon should strive for peace with Israel once border disputes are resolved.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Other factors that could affect life expectancy (and happiness) that elude the distinguished idiot professor is that a higher percentage of West Bank Palestinians smoke than in Israel (27% vs. 20%), Arabs tend to have more obesity and diabetes, and in recent years, the Palestinian Authority has banned its people from being treated in Israeli hospitals.

The biggest proof that Cole is an idiot comes from looking at the happiness index of other Arab countries that border Israel. 

While the Palestinian ranking is 122, it is higher than that of Egypt (129), Jordan (134) and Lebanon(145.) (Syria isn't ranked, but it certainly would also be lower than that of the Palestinians as well.)

Why would those people be unhappier than the Palestinians? None of the factors that Cole lists applies to them - yet they are worse off than the Palestinians that Cole says are practically enslaved by Israel! Apparently, "occupation" actually enhances happiness compared to Israel's non-occupied neighbors!

Cole's hate for Israel colors everything he writes about. It is rarely as clear as it is here. 

(full article online)









						Idiot Juan Cole explains the reason Israelis are happy and Palestinians are not: The Jews are stealing Palestinian happiness!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[The _New York Times_ ,May 16, 1948]

According to the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs, from the period of the creation of the State of Israel through the 1970’s, 850,000 Jews were forced to become refugees and flee their homes in the Arab countries. While neither the Jews who survived the Holocaust nor those who fled the Muslim countries when Israel was established, were able to return to their homes, today the only Jewish refugees are those currently fleeing the war in the Ukraine.

While the number of the so-called Palestinian refugees continues to grow, UNRWA’s already limited finances will have to stretch even further. As PMW has already noted, UNRWA is not only a nursery for growing refugees and a bottomless pit for international money, it is also a prison for over 100,000 new refugees born every year.

In the same way as the Jewish refugees found refuge in Israel, the time has come for the Arab countries - the countries who have hosted the Palestinian refugees for the last 73 years - UNRWA, and the PA to stop using the refugees as pawns in their scheme to destroy Israel. It is time they accepted that Israel will never agree to commit national suicide and will never agree to let the millions of Palestinian “refugees” flood Israel.

(full article online)









						The bottomless UNRWA pit of despair | PMW Analysis
					

The number of “Palestinian refugees” has grown from 711,000 in 1948 to a staggering 5,703,546, as of December 31, 2020. Outrageously, since 2010 alone, the number of “Palestinian refugees” has risen by 883,317 people.




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

> Since the Zionists did (and still) control most of the media in the West they have worked to prevent mentioning the name of the Russian-Jewish Birobidzhan republic.


Of course, no one has been hiding the existence of the joke known as Birobidzhan. I've found articles about Birobidzhan in newspapers since the 1930s. A  fawning 1934 article by Frederic J. Haskin that was widely published falsely claimed that the area was wholly Jewish, but in fact Jews were never more than a minority there.

This 1975 UPI article shows how even then, Russia was pushing Birobidzhan as if it was a real homeland for Jews. 












(full article online)









						Palestinians rediscover Birobidzhan, say a Zionist conspiracy has been "hiding" the area
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Singapore will open an embassy in Tel Aviv, its foreign minister announced Monday, more than a half century after the two countries established diplomatic ties.

Singapore’s Vivian Balakrishnan notified Foreign Minister Yair Lapid of the decision during a meeting the two held in Jerusalem.

A statement from Singapore’s foreign ministry said the new embassy will “serve as a focal point and support Singapore companies seeking to expand their collaboration with potential Israeli partners.”

(full article online)









						After 53 years of ties with Israel, Singapore to open embassy in Tel Aviv
					

Asian country's foreign minister makes announcement during meeting with Lapid in Jerusalem, says move will help countries further boost business ties




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The BBC’s description of the Border Police as “paramilitary” is clearly misleading to most readers.


Paramilitary, invading troops, whatever.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> For his part, Jabarin described Israel in terms which can only be referred to as revisionist. “There is no due process in Israel, there is no protection of Palestinians before the judiciary. There is no fair judiciary system there,” Jabarin said. In sharp contrast, Israel is in fact a liberal democracy with an independent judiciary, where Israeli Arabs and Jews alike serve. Importantly, when there are cases of Israeli soldiers abusing or assaulting Palestinians, they are charged by the Israeli judiciary.
> 
> Israel is a society governed by the rule of law, and with equitable treatment for all. Contrast this system with life under Hamas’ dictatorship in Gaza, or the Palestinian Authority in Judea & Samaria/West Bank. There, civil liberties are few and far between, free expression is limited, and repression is widespread.
> 
> In response to HonestReporting Canada’s original complaint to MAC Montréal this past January about the Terror Contagion exhibit, the Museum’s Marketing and Communications Manager, Marine Godfroy, acknowledged the following in a January 19 email to HRC: “… The Extrajudicial Execution of Ahmad Erekat; that could appear to be fueling negative sentiment towards a particular country or community…” Importantly, Godfroy failed to identify that the “negative sentiment” was being directed solely towards Israel, the world’s only Jewish state and tacitly, to members of the Canadian Jewish community.
> 
> She then added in her email that the Museum would add a “trigger warning” to the exhibit, saying “it is not our intention to target a specific group” and committed to “engaging in discussions” and working “in a constructive and respectful manner,” and yet, two months later, the Museum doubled-down by producing a panel discussion featuring a speaker connected to banned Palestinian terrorist organizations and that was replete with the standard cavalcade of anti-Israel slurs and misinformation against the Jewish State.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Montreal Panel Discussion Features Speaker Tied To Banned Terrorist Organizations
> 
> 
> Canadians should be alarmed to learn that Montreal’s Museum of Contemporary Art, MAC Montréal, recently produced an event featuring a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.ca


Ooooo, terrorist.     

Part of Israel's terrorist propaganda campaign.

Spotlight on Al Haq & Israel's Declaration of War Against Palestinian Human Rights Defenders​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Many Palestinian workers prefer to work in Israel rather than in the PA. Hoping to improve their income and living standards, Palestinians leave their local job market and come to Israel, mostly to work in the construction sector.

They make this decision due to the higher salaries in Israel, the more orderly conditions, and the benefits. Moreover, receiving salaries in the PA after the job has been done also proves difficult at times, as one Palestinian construction worker explained:



> “Musa Suleiman, 49, from the town of Dir Balut west of Salfit has worked in the construction sector in the Palestinian [job] market. Three years ago, he decided to leave to work in the Israeli market.
> Suleiman said: ‘I learned the trade from my father who was a builder, and slowly I mastered construction and became skilled… *But the low salary here among us and the high [salary] in Israel caused me to leave to work there, with the hope that I will be able to improve my income… The salary here is low, and collecting it is liable to last months or years after the work has been completed, following foot-dragging and splitting into payments…* Many workers work in the market of the occupation state (Israel) [parentheses in source]. Also*the work hours are limited, the rights are clear, and there are payments to which we are eligible*.’”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, March 16, 2022]



(full article online)









						Palestinians prefer to work in Israel rather than PA due to higher salaries, better conditions, and benefits | PMW Analysis
					

Many Palestinian workers prefer to work in Israel rather than in the PA. Hoping to improve their income and living standards, Palestinians leave their local job market and come to Israel, mostly to work in the construction sector.




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

( Another wasted life, made victim of an endless education of hatred of Jews and ownership of a land they are not indigenous from.  Someone save the children in Gaza and the PA )


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Those of us raised in the halcyon days after the war believed that the Enlightenment had finally borne its fruit and that reason would characterize people’s lives and govern the conduct of nations. It would be the end of tribalism and the dawn of a new era. And we had every reason to believe so, with the creation of the European Union and the end of the Cold War.

It was a Utopian dream. And a beautiful and cherished one. But we forgot that “utopia” is Greek for “good place” and “no place,” meaning “nowhere.”

The surest sign of the health of the world and the stability of nations is its treatment of Jews. Whenever challenging times come, societies show the depth of their moral strength or lack of it by their tolerance and compassion. Too often the world has failed the test and inevitably everyone suffers. 

The reason the Jews are the focus of attention is succinctly summarized by the Globe and Mail columnist Robyn Urback: “Jewish identity is so imprecise, it can be portrayed in all sorts of different ways. Light-skinned Jews aren’t white to Nazis and white supremacists  but are to most in modern society. To the Soviets, Jews were “rootless cosmopolitans” but in America during the Cold War they were suspected of being communists. Today, Urback points out, the Left “sees Jews as powerful capitalists who control financial networks … while antisemites on the Right see Jews as a poisoning influence on a white ethnosphere.” These contradictions “make anti-Semitism the ultimate adaptable prejudice, which has allowed it to thrive across continents for centuries.”

(full article online )









						Might Makes Wrong
					

The shift in the perception of Jews and the Jewish state is a reflection of a deeper malaise in the world.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israeli academic study of Zionism has been translated into Arabic and published in the United Arab Emirates (UAE), in another sign of expanding ties following the Abraham Accords.

The book, “Zionism in Arab Discourse,” explores the relationship between certain Arab intellectuals and Zionism, positing that despite their hostility to the movement for Jewish self-determination, many also felt it had qualities that ought to be emulated. These include a focus on democracy, women’s rights, the revival of Hebrew, scientific achievement, and others.

(full article online)









						Israeli Academic Study of Zionism Published in UAE Amid Expanding Ties
					

The cover of the Arabic translation of the Israeli study “Zionism in Arab Discourse.” Photo: Tel Aviv University An Israeli …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defense Ministry hands Sky Dew system over to air force after years of testing; sensors onboard aerostat are meant to identify incoming long-range munitions, drones​
(full article online)









						Giant missile-detecting balloon begins operational use over northern Israel
					

Defense Ministry hands Sky Dew system over to air force after years of testing; sensors onboard aerostat are meant to identify incoming long-range munitions, drones




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Every time there is a terror attack, it is not just the dead, the injured, and their families that are damaged. It’s not just the children who are forced to grow up without their parents, parents who have to go on living when their children have been ripped from them. Everyone else who has survived something similar is thrown back into the abyss of their own experience. 

They remember when they received the dread knock on the door.  
When they raced from hospital to hospital searching for their child.  
When they were told their son had a bullet shot through his head and IF he lives, he will never be the same again.  
When they were stabbed. When they saw someone else stabbed to death in front of them.  
When they saw pieces of people scattered across the sidewalk, people who moments before were standing next to them.  
When they saw the video of their brother being murdered - BEFORE they were notified of his death.  
They remember.  
And for some, they re-experience their attack – the emotions, the sounds, and smells, rush back to drown them all over again. 

And then we go back to work. Make supper and tuck the kids into bed. 

Until the next time. 

Israel is constantly ranked among the happiest nations on earth. Few note the burden we shoulder – the pain and grief that lives alongside the joy and accomplishments. We don’t play the victim game although, if we did, we could win. But who wants to win at a game that only losers would play? We are not victims. We are survivors. And we are stubborn. We will not give in. We will not give up. We will succeed against all odds – and we will be happy and GOOD, even when the world is cruel and heartless. 

THAT is our victory.

(full article online)









						Questions Israelis ask when there is a terror attack (Forest Rain)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Every time there is a terror attack, it is not just the dead, the injured, and their families that are damaged. It’s not just the children who are forced to grow up without their parents, parents who have to go on living when their children have been ripped from them. Everyone else who has survived something similar is thrown back into the abyss of their own experience.
> 
> They remember when they received the dread knock on the door.
> When they raced from hospital to hospital searching for their child.
> When they were told their son had a bullet shot through his head and IF he lives, he will never be the same again.
> When they were stabbed. When they saw someone else stabbed to death in front of them.
> When they saw pieces of people scattered across the sidewalk, people who moments before were standing next to them.
> When they saw the video of their brother being murdered - BEFORE they were notified of his death.
> They remember.
> And for some, they re-experience their attack – the emotions, the sounds, and smells, rush back to drown them all over again.
> 
> And then we go back to work. Make supper and tuck the kids into bed.
> 
> Until the next time.
> 
> Israel is constantly ranked among the happiest nations on earth. Few note the burden we shoulder – the pain and grief that lives alongside the joy and accomplishments. We don’t play the victim game although, if we did, we could win. But who wants to win at a game that only losers would play? We are not victims. We are survivors. And we are stubborn. We will not give in. We will not give up. We will succeed against all odds – and we will be happy and GOOD, even when the world is cruel and heartless.
> 
> THAT is our victory.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions Israelis ask when there is a terror attack (Forest Rain)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Israel needs to stop its war.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

( Born to kill Jews and see them as nothing.  Not humans.  )


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*Designated terrorist organizations*​In October 2021, Israel designated six Palestinian NGOs as terrorist organizations over their ties to the internationally-designated terror group, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). Lynk claims that “The designation decisions were based on unsubstantiated links between these organizations and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, including alleged diversion of funds,” and that Israel has criminalized human rights and humanitarian work.

In January 2022, however, the Dutch government announced that it would cancel funding to the Union of Agricultural Work Committees (UAWC), one of the designated entities. This followed an 18-month long independent investigation that confirmed NGO Monitor research and revealed at least 34 UAWC employees from 2007 to the present were also PFLP-linked.  The Dutch government’s July 2020 decision to commission the external investigation was prompted by the arrest of two senior UAWC officials for allegedly orchestrating an August 2019 bombing that murdered an Israeli teenager, Rina Schnerb.

Likewise, in January, Al-Haq – a Palestinian NGO cited uncritically by Lynk, and one of those designated over its PFLP ties – revealed that the EU froze its funding in May 2021after reviewing information provided by the Israeli government linking the NGO to the PFLP.

Similarly, Israeli media reported in February that, following a meeting between Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid and German Foreign Minister Annalena Baerbock, “the German and Israeli foreign ministries will jointly consider ways to continue funding projects in the territories without the money going to six Palestinian organizations that Israel outlawed as terrorist groups.”

Lynk cites two of the six – Addameer and Al-Haq – to “prove” that Israel is perpetrating “apartheid.”

*Gaza*​Lynk excoriates Israel for its security measures surrounding Gaza, labeling it a “medieval military blockade.”

This is disingenuous and de-contextualized rhetoric.  Firstly, Lynk ignores the terrorist organizations ruling and operating in Gaza, and the two decades of increasing rocket fire that they have directed at Israeli population centers – clear war crimes.  No honest assessment of Israeli policy can whitewash the threat that Gaza-based terror groups like Hamas and Islamic Jihad pose to Israeli citizens.

Secondly, Lynk appears to be unaware of the UN’s 2011 Palmer Report, which found that “Israel faces a real threat to its security from militant groups in Gaza. The naval blockade was imposed as a legitimate security measure in order to prevent weapons from entering Gaza by sea and its implementation complied with the requirements of international law.”

Lastly, Lynk makes only perfunctory note of the fact that Gaza shares a border with Egypt, meaning that Israel does not control all passage in and out of the territory.

(full article online)









						Michael Lynk’s Final Fiction » ngomonitor
					

On March 22, 2022, UN Special Rapporteur “on the situation of human rights in the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967” Michael Lynk released his final report before ending his six-year term. As in previous reports, he parrots terror-linked NGOs and falsifies reality to accuse Israel of...




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“The establishment of new settlements will move residents from the center of the country south, [which will] strengthen the Negev economy and increase security throughout the region,” the official said.

Shaked praised the initiative, and explained it “has strategic and national importance in strengthening the settlement of the Negev,” according to The Jerusalem Post.

“Creating ten new communities is Zionism in all its glory,” she added.

Additionally, plans for the potential construction of five other towns along Israel’s Highway 25 will also be considered by the government on Sunday.

(full article online)









						Israel Plans 10 New Negev Towns After Beersheba Attack
					

Israeli Justice Minister Ayelet Shaked delivers a statement to members of the media, at the Knesset in Jerusalem, Nov. 19, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Buried deep in an article, titled “_Blinken to visit Israel, West Bank, Morocco and Algeria_,” Axios, a popular news site that offers quick takes on current events, claims that any outbreak of violence that may take place in Jerusalem over the next few days would merely be due to bad timing:



> Blinken will arrive in Israel and the Palestinian Authority ahead of an unusual situation that happens once every 10 years, when Passover, Ramadan and Easter take place at the same time — heightening the potential for violence in Jerusalem.”


In the alternate reality presented by Axios, the annual spasm of unrest that roils Israel’s capital city following incessant incitement leading up to Ramadan — regardless of the timing of Passover and Easter — seemingly has no place.

The Muslim holy month of Ramadan begins this year on the evening of April 2. In preparation, and left unmentioned by Axios, the Palestinian leadership has already begun to incite violence against Israelis just as it did prior to last May’s conflict with Gaza-based terrorist groups headed by Hamas.

(full article online)









						Historical Distortion: Axios Article Incorrectly Suggests Annual Ramadan Violence Connected to Jewish, Christian Holidays | Honest Reporting
					

Buried deep in an article, titled "Blinken to visit Israel, West Bank, Morocco and Algeria," Axios, a popular news site that offers quick takes on current




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Arab Emirates will host a day-long Abraham Accords festival at the Expo 2020 Dubai next week, the Emirati and US ambassadors to Israel announced on Thursday.

The event — meant to be the first in a series hosted by Morocco, Bahrain and Israel over the coming months — will feature a soccer game between a combined Israeli, Emirati, Bahraini and Moroccan team and a squad made up of international soccer stars.

Israel national team players Tal Ben Haim, Salim Tuama and Maor Buzaglo will play on the “Abraham Accords Classics Team.”

(full article online)









						Israeli soccer stars to join players from other Abraham Accords nations for UAE game
					

UAE, US ambassadors announce sports and culinary event at Expo 2020 in Dubai, bringing Emiratis, Bahrainis, Moroccans and Israelis together




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Satire.....but true......for Palestinians in Lebanon ]

March 24 - An activist campaigning for economic, cultural, diplomatic, and other measures against a Levantine country for its structurally-discriminatory policies against a significant minority within its borders, a minority that has suffered displacement for decades, on top of which the country's government lies under effective control of a violent ideological group at the root of so much regional unrest and suffering, had an epiphany today during which he understood he must target Beirut and those who underwrite its dysfunction if he wishes to address the primary injustice he sees in the world.

Chico Howell, 25, of Midwood, Brooklyn, shared his realization Thursday with fellow activists, to some confusion and much anger. "They don't want to hear it," he discovered. "Like, our function as social justice advocates is to fight for the oppressed, and Palestinians in Lebanon face far more oppression from Hezbollah-run Lebanon than even their fellow 'refugees' under Israeli control - of which there are none under direct Israeli control, would you believe? I mean, I know lots of my colleagues like to define 'occupation' and 'control' flexibly, so that Zionists can be blamed whichever way you slice it, but have you seen the restrictions on employment and education that Lebanon places on Palestinian refugees, and has the temerity to call them 'guests' in the country?"

"Don't get me wrong, I'm as anti-Zionist as the next random Black guy from Brooklyn," he insisted. "I'm of two minds about harassing Jews here over what goes on over there. I get it, not the same people, but really, everyone knows they're the same. Whatever. Violence isn't my thing, at least not directly. But if I want to support my fellow People of Color, my Palestinian brothers and sisters, and fight for their right to live free lives, I can't only fight for the ones in Israeli-controlled territory. I also just discovered that the Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza even have their own elected government! Nobody tells us that! Now, I know they haven't actually held any elections in more than fifteen years, and I'm ok blaming Israel for that, I really am - but since when is a group with their own elected government under 'occupation'? Now get this - the 'refugee' camps in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the folks who live there, are not allowed to become Palestinian citizens under Palestinian law that the Palestinian government issued, because otherwise they might decide to just live wherever instead of specifically 'returning' to their ancestors' long-gone homes in Israel itself - the same as when Palestinian President Abbas refused to allow Palestinian refugees in Syria to escape the civil war there by letting them into his territory, lest he lose valuable anti-Israel leverage by reducing Palestinian suffering even a little."

"Now take that and apply it to Lebanon, where they don't even have representation in the government," he continued. "I think we have to rethink our approach, because if we're really about helping Palestinians, we have to- hey, where is everybody going? What is WRONG with you people?"









						Advocate Of Sanctions On Apartheid, Terrorist-Run, Anti-Palestinian Mideast State Realizes He Means Lebanon (PreOccupied Territory)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem's Demography 1880-1948
					

Is Jerusalem a 'Jewish city'? Today's anti/non-Zionists refuse to acknowledge Jerusalem's Jewish history and status or the fact that a conce...




					myrightword.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Valentyna Veretska, Ukrainian refugee, wins women’s race at Jerusalem Marathon
					

Veretska had been preparing to take part before war; fleeing her country with 11-year-old daughter, she asked organizers to help her participate 'for the people of Ukraine'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *Designated terrorist organizations*​In October 2021, Israel designated six Palestinian NGOs as terrorist organizations over their ties to the internationally-designated terror group, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). Lynk claims that “The designation decisions were based on unsubstantiated links between these organizations and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, including alleged diversion of funds,” and that Israel has criminalized human rights and humanitarian work.
> 
> In January 2022, however, the Dutch government announced that it would cancel funding to the Union of Agricultural Work Committees (UAWC), one of the designated entities. This followed an 18-month long independent investigation that confirmed NGO Monitor research and revealed at least 34 UAWC employees from 2007 to the present were also PFLP-linked.  The Dutch government’s July 2020 decision to commission the external investigation was prompted by the arrest of two senior UAWC officials for allegedly orchestrating an August 2019 bombing that murdered an Israeli teenager, Rina Schnerb.
> 
> Likewise, in January, Al-Haq – a Palestinian NGO cited uncritically by Lynk, and one of those designated over its PFLP ties – revealed that the EU froze its funding in May 2021after reviewing information provided by the Israeli government linking the NGO to the PFLP.
> 
> Similarly, Israeli media reported in February that, following a meeting between Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid and German Foreign Minister Annalena Baerbock, “the German and Israeli foreign ministries will jointly consider ways to continue funding projects in the territories without the money going to six Palestinian organizations that Israel outlawed as terrorist groups.”
> 
> Lynk cites two of the six – Addameer and Al-Haq – to “prove” that Israel is perpetrating “apartheid.”
> 
> *Gaza*​Lynk excoriates Israel for its security measures surrounding Gaza, labeling it a “medieval military blockade.”
> 
> This is disingenuous and de-contextualized rhetoric.  Firstly, Lynk ignores the terrorist organizations ruling and operating in Gaza, and the two decades of increasing rocket fire that they have directed at Israeli population centers – clear war crimes.  No honest assessment of Israeli policy can whitewash the threat that Gaza-based terror groups like Hamas and Islamic Jihad pose to Israeli citizens.
> 
> Secondly, Lynk appears to be unaware of the UN’s 2011 Palmer Report, which found that “Israel faces a real threat to its security from militant groups in Gaza. The naval blockade was imposed as a legitimate security measure in order to prevent weapons from entering Gaza by sea and its implementation complied with the requirements of international law.”
> 
> Lastly, Lynk makes only perfunctory note of the fact that Gaza shares a border with Egypt, meaning that Israel does not control all passage in and out of the territory.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Lynk’s Final Fiction » ngomonitor
> 
> 
> On March 22, 2022, UN Special Rapporteur “on the situation of human rights in the Palestinian Territory occupied since 1967” Michael Lynk released his final report before ending his six-year term. As in previous reports, he parrots terror-linked NGOs and falsifies reality to accuse Israel of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngo-monitor.org


There is no affiliation between those NGOs and the PFLP.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Satire.....but true......for Palestinians in Lebanon ]
> 
> March 24 - An activist campaigning for economic, cultural, diplomatic, and other measures against a Levantine country for its structurally-discriminatory policies against a significant minority within its borders, a minority that has suffered displacement for decades, on top of which the country's government lies under effective control of a violent ideological group at the root of so much regional unrest and suffering, had an epiphany today during which he understood he must target Beirut and those who underwrite its dysfunction if he wishes to address the primary injustice he sees in the world.
> 
> Chico Howell, 25, of Midwood, Brooklyn, shared his realization Thursday with fellow activists, to some confusion and much anger. "They don't want to hear it," he discovered. "Like, our function as social justice advocates is to fight for the oppressed, and Palestinians in Lebanon face far more oppression from Hezbollah-run Lebanon than even their fellow 'refugees' under Israeli control - of which there are none under direct Israeli control, would you believe? I mean, I know lots of my colleagues like to define 'occupation' and 'control' flexibly, so that Zionists can be blamed whichever way you slice it, but have you seen the restrictions on employment and education that Lebanon places on Palestinian refugees, and has the temerity to call them 'guests' in the country?"
> 
> "Don't get me wrong, I'm as anti-Zionist as the next random Black guy from Brooklyn," he insisted. "I'm of two minds about harassing Jews here over what goes on over there. I get it, not the same people, but really, everyone knows they're the same. Whatever. Violence isn't my thing, at least not directly. But if I want to support my fellow People of Color, my Palestinian brothers and sisters, and fight for their right to live free lives, I can't only fight for the ones in Israeli-controlled territory. I also just discovered that the Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza even have their own elected government! Nobody tells us that! Now, I know they haven't actually held any elections in more than fifteen years, and I'm ok blaming Israel for that, I really am - but since when is a group with their own elected government under 'occupation'? Now get this - the 'refugee' camps in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the folks who live there, are not allowed to become Palestinian citizens under Palestinian law that the Palestinian government issued, because otherwise they might decide to just live wherever instead of specifically 'returning' to their ancestors' long-gone homes in Israel itself - the same as when Palestinian President Abbas refused to allow Palestinian refugees in Syria to escape the civil war there by letting them into his territory, lest he lose valuable anti-Israel leverage by reducing Palestinian suffering even a little."
> 
> "Now take that and apply it to Lebanon, where they don't even have representation in the government," he continued. "I think we have to rethink our approach, because if we're really about helping Palestinians, we have to- hey, where is everybody going? What is WRONG with you people?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocate Of Sanctions On Apartheid, Terrorist-Run, Anti-Palestinian Mideast State Realizes He Means Lebanon (PreOccupied Territory)
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Let the refugees go home.

Problem solved.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Let the refugees go home.
> 
> Problem solved.


They are welcome to return to their homeland in Arabia.

Problem solved.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The summit held this month by leaders of Egypt, Israel and the United Arab Emirates in the Red Sea resort of Sharm el-Sheikh was described by a recent article in the London-based Emirati daily Al-Arab as giving birth to an Arab-Israeli coalition.

According to a report by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), the paper said this coalition begins with economic and commercial cooperation among the three nations but is likely to develop into a security and military alliance as well. (Commercially, Israel and Egypt announced on March 16 that they are opening a new direct flight route between Ben-Gurion International Airport and Sharm el-Sheikh.)

(full article online)









						UAE Daily: New Arab-Israeli Coalition Was Born During Egypt-UAE-Israel Summit
					

UAE leader Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahyan, Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, and Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett. Photo: Egyptian …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A recently published Amnesty International report declared that Israel practices a policy of apartheid against the Palestinians, both in Israel and the Palestinian Authority. In my view, this is a ridiculous claim, but since this is a case of a detailed report by a prestigious organization, cries of antisemitism will clearly not be helpful here. Readers around the world would rather believe an organization that is considered reliable and neutral and not the Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

I wish to address the report itself, particularly at the methodological level.

Amnesty International’s reports are written anonymously. There is no way to know who authored the report, how many researchers were involved in its preparation, what their professional experience is and so on. In addition, when examining the sources on which the current report is based, a disturbing picture emerges. The report contains about 1,600 footnotes, the majority of which refer to past reports and policy papers by Amnesty International, B’Tselem, Adalah, HaMoked, Ir Amim, Bimkom, Al-Haq, and additional far-Left Israeli organizations, as well as reports by the UN Human Rights Council and similar international bodies. When these are the sources for “research” that purports to examine the State of Israel’s attitude toward its Arab population from 1948 to the present, it is clear that the result will be biased and one-sided. While I am not familiar with all the legal experts quoted in the report, if one relies on people like John Dugard, who is known for his critical attitude toward Israel, it is clear that the views of people like him will lead any reasonable person to similar conclusions. Furthermore, despite the fact that the report claims to confirm the theory that Israel, since its inception, has aspired to discriminate against Arabs on racial grounds, the number of sources concerning Israel’s first fifty years is negligible compared to those concerning recent decades. 

Amnesty International prides itself on the organization’s high level of research and its neutrality. This report is an extreme example of how baseless that claim is. If one writes a report based almost entirely on all one-sided sources, does not bother to engage with civil society organizations that hold a different perspective, and does not turn to mainstream academics and legal experts, then he is conducting biased and negligent research with the main purpose of smearing Israel and harming its international status. His aim is not to promote human rights. Anyone who seeks to have a dialogue with Israel and improve its human rights situation should not label it an apartheid state, which by definition makes it illegitimate.

(full article online)









						Behind the Scenes of Amnesty International’s Report on Israel
					

I wish to address the report itself, particularly at the methodological level.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ben-Gurion University (BGU) recently thwarted an Islamic cell acting as a mishmeret tzniut (modesty patrol) for female Bedouin students at the Beersheba university.


During a Shabbatarbut cultural event in the Negev's capital, BGU President Daniel Chamovitz revealed that three students continually harrassed Bedouin students for their "lack of modesty." 


The students, who Chamovitz likened to an Islamic cell, were "dealt with" following complaints filed by the students harassed by them, the university's president stated.

"They were taking photos of the students and sending them back to their families if they were not dressed modestly enough for their liking," Chamovitz said, adding that the situation was "complicated" by the social taboos preventing the female Bedouin students from complaining in public. 


"We found our method of handling the issue," Chamovitz said. "We threatened them and they backed down...we did not file a complaint, as we feel it should be done by the victims."

(full article online)









						'Islamic cell' harassing Bedouin students in Israeli university thwarted
					

Ben-Gurion University President Daniel Chamovitz revealed that three students continually harrassed female Bedouin students for their "lack of modesty."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, there aren't less than 10,000 Christians in Jerusalem - there are 16,300, and the number has been slowly rising since 1967. There has been no decline in the Christian population since 1922.

The only time that the number of Christians has ever decreased  in Jerusalem since 1900 has been under Muslim rule - both under Ottoman rule, although those numbers from the 19th century are not reliable, and most emphatically during Jordanian rule, when more than half the Christians in Jerusalem fled the city even as the number of Muslims nearly doubled. 

Under Israeli rule, the number of Muslims skyrocketed while the number of Christians have steadily increased, although not close to the rate of the rest of the city.

Which shows that "Jewish extremists" have no discernible impact on Christians leaving Jerusalem - but Muslim control definitely does. 

You will find that the Christian population of cities in Gaza, Judea and Samaria, like Bethlehem, have been decreasing markedly under Palestinian Muslim rule. Which means that, as with the rest of the region, Christians are fleeing because of Muslims - not because of Jews. 

Wadih Abu Nassar is lying both about the absolute numbers and about the reasons. Not once does he mention Muslim intimidation and attacks on Christians that have been the primary reason for Christian flight throughout the entire Middle East. 

This is not surprising - Christian Arabs are historically more antisemitic than Muslim Arabs and they are more frightened of a backlash from Arab Muslims, so they play the dhimmi role to the hilt. 

Also not surprisingly, anti-Israel media like Palestine Chronicle and Middle East Monitor have picked up on this story, because the lie that Jews are discriminating against Christians (while somehow Muslims keep increasing their numbers under Jewish rule) is one of the big lies they love to promulgate.

(full article online)









						Jerusalem church leader lies about why Christians leave Jerusalem
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


I didn't know that AIPAC was a one stater.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Interesting. It is said that the Jews are the intellectual elites of the west. It is also said that the Palestinians are the intellectual elites of the ME. I can't argue either point.

Imagine what could be accomplished if they worked together.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Why? Why wouldn't the participants want their identities to be known?

Because Palestinian organizations are at risk for engaging in "normalization" with Israel.  The Palestinian Authority itself threatens any organization that deals with Israeli counterparts.

The US wants to help cooperation between Israel and the Palestinians. (So does the EU.) But the Palestinian leaders are dead set against this. 

The Palestinian Authority is trying to stymie normal relations between Israelis and Palestinians, in this case for female entrepreneurs but also for sports competitions or agriculture information or anything. 

Does anyone see a problem here? 


The US and EU want to promote these programs in order to create a culture of peace. The Palestinian leadership is against a culture of peace. Any US efforts are despite the efforts of the PA to thwart them.

Because the PA fundamentally doesn't want peace with Israel. And it never did.

Everyone knows it. No one wants to say it out loud.

(full article online)









						Treating Jews as equals is embarrassing to Palestinian recipients of US aid
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A pair of Arab-Israeli cousins belonging to the Islamic State were the two terrorists who killed two Israeli police officers on Sunday before being shot dead, Hebrew-language media reported, as Israeli security forces continued investigating the incident.

Israel’s Kan public broadcaster named Ayman and Ibrahim Agbaria as the terrorists who opened fire on a main street in the city of Hadera, about 30 miles north of Tel Aviv.

The two men hail from the northern Arab city of Umm al-Fahm, where police made further arrests in the hours after the shooting. Armed with rifles, pistols, knives and some 1,100 bullets, the pair shot dead two police officers and wounded several others before they were killed by undercover officers eating at a restaurant nearby.

One of the men had been arrested in 2016 after traveling to Turkey to join ISIS, police said, while the second assailant had been detained for several weeks in 2017. The perpetrator behind a car-ramming and stabbing attack earlier in the week in Beersheba, which killed four Israelis, was also reportedly an Islamic State supporter.


The Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorist groups praised the attack on Sunday as a “heroic act.”

(full article online)









						Hadera Attack Terrorists Were Two Arab Israeli Cousins, ISIS Supporters: Report
					

Israeli border police secure the area at the scene of an attack in which people were killed by gunmen on …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Why? Why wouldn't the participants want their identities to be known?
> 
> Because Palestinian organizations are at risk for engaging in "normalization" with Israel.  The Palestinian Authority itself threatens any organization that deals with Israeli counterparts.
> 
> The US wants to help cooperation between Israel and the Palestinians. (So does the EU.) But the Palestinian leaders are dead set against this.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority is trying to stymie normal relations between Israelis and Palestinians, in this case for female entrepreneurs but also for sports competitions or agriculture information or anything.
> 
> Does anyone see a problem here?
> 
> 
> The US and EU want to promote these programs in order to create a culture of peace. The Palestinian leadership is against a culture of peace. Any US efforts are despite the efforts of the PA to thwart them.
> 
> Because the PA fundamentally doesn't want peace with Israel. And it never did.
> 
> Everyone knows it. No one wants to say it out loud.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treating Jews as equals is embarrassing to Palestinian recipients of US aid
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Palestinians and Israelis work together all the time.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

• The number of Israeli Jewish births in 2021 (141,250) was 76% higher than 1995 (80,400), while the number of Israeli Arab births in 2020 (43,806) was 20% higher than 1995 (36,500), as reported by the March 2022 Monthly Bulletin of Israel’s Central Bureau of Statistics (ICBS).

• In 2021, Jewish births were 76% of total births, compared to 69% in 1995.

• The fertility rate (number of births per woman) of Israeli secular Jewish women has trended upward during the last 25 years, while ultra-Orthodox women have experienced a slight decline.

• Israeli Jewish women — who are second only to Iceland in joining the job market — are unique in experiencing a rise of fertility rate together with expanded urbanization, education, standard of living, integration into the job market and a rising marriage age. These phenomena have lowered the fertility rate in all other countries.

• In 1969, Israel’s Arab fertility rate was six births higher than the Jewish fertility rate. In 2015, both fertility rates were at 3.13 births per woman, reflecting the dramatic Westernization of Arab demography, triggered by the enhanced social status of women, higher marriage age, expanded participation of women in the job market and shorter reproductive window. In 2020, the Jewish fertility rate was three (and 3.27 with an Israeli-born Jewish father), while the overall Arab fertility rate was 2.82 and the Muslim fertility rate was 2.99. The average OECD fertility rate is 1.61 births per woman.

• The unique growth in Israel’s Jewish fertility rate is attributed to optimism, patriotism, attachment to Jewish roots, communal solidarity, the positive Jewish attitude toward raising children, a frontier mentality and a declining number of abortions.

• In 2021, there were 43,879 Israeli Jewish deaths, compared to 31,575 in 1996, a 39% increase. In the same year there were 6,751 Arab deaths, compared to 3,089 in 1996, a 119% increase. Israel’s Arab life expectancy (78 per men and 82 per women) is similar to the U.S. life expectancy and higher than that of any Arab/Muslim country.

• In 2021, the number of Israeli Jewish deaths was 31% of Israeli Jewish births, compared to 40% in 1995 — a symptom of a society growing younger. In 2021, the number of Israeli Arab deaths was 15% of Arab births, compared to 8% in 1995 — a symptom of a society growing older.

• Since 1995, the demographic trend has expanded the younger segment of Israel’s Jewish population, which provides a solid foundation for an expanded Jewish majority in the next generation.

• The positive Jewish demographic trend is further bolstered by Israel’s net immigration, which consists of an annual aliyah reinforced by shrinking emigration: from 14,200 net emigration in 1990 to 6,000-7,000 net emigration in recent years.

• Moreover, at least 500,000 Jewish immigrants could immigrate to Israel in the next five years — awaiting the Israeli government to leverage this potential — when considering the Jewish communities in the Ukraine, other former Soviet Republics, France, Britain, Germany, Argentina, as well as the United States, Canada and Australia.

(full article online)









						2022 Demographic Update: Israel’s Solid Jewish Majority
					

Haredi Jews at the Western Wall in Jerusalem. Photo: Pixabay Contrary to conventional wisdom, in 2022 Israel is not facing …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel Defense Forces have quietly begun to cooperate with the militaries of moderate Arab states to a significant extent in recent months, Israel’s Channel 13 reported on Tuesday.

The military collaboration comes amid a confluence of interests between Israel and Arab states to contain and stage counterattacks against Iran.

(full article online)









						IDF Quietly Pursuing Military Collaboration With Arab States: Report
					

Israeli Air Force F-15 planes. Photo: Reuters / Amir Cohen. The Israel Defense Forces have quietly begun to cooperate with …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian terror groups do not discriminate between soldiers, civilians, men, women, children or babies, with Gaza-based Hamas referring to all citizens of the Jewish state as “Zionist soldiers,” all the while encouraging their members to carry out unprovoked attacks on Israelis.

By contrast, Ukrainians are taking up arms to fight off a military invasion that — according to most members of the United Nations Security Council and the General Assembly — violates Article 2(4) of the UN Charter that requires member states to refrain from the “use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state.”

Notably, Ukraine did not commit or threaten to commit an armed attack against Russia or any other UN member state prior to Moscow’s military action. Furthermore, there have been no recorded instances of Ukrainians attacking Russian civilians.

(full article online)









						Reality Check, AP: Palestinian Terrorists Don't Do 'the Same Thing' as Ukrainians Resisting Russian Invasion | Honest Reporting
					

Palestinian terror groups do not discriminate between soldiers, civilians, men, women, children or babies.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unreported by BBC: PA Corruption and Mismanagement​Knell goes on to state that the European Union has also “blocked millions of euros” in aid to the PA amid concerns about textbooks being used in schools that glorify violence and antisemitism. Knell neglects to mention that even despite such concerns, the EU still hands over tens of millions of euros a year in “humanitarian assistance to Palestine.”

Furthermore, in an article replete with finger-pointing about responsibility for the aforementioned funding problems, the only party that seemingly gets let off the proverbial hook is the one that actually shoulders most of the blame: the PA.

The PA has been dogged by allegations of corruption for years, including embezzling aid money that comes from the EU and mismanaging funds that are doled out by the bloc’s member states.

BBC Deletes Hamas From Gaza Strip​Later in the piece, Knell touches upon the situation in the Gaza Strip, using the case of a leukemia-stricken teenager from the coastal enclave, Salem al-Nawati, who reportedly collapsed and died at the PA Health Ministry in Ramallah:



> Gaza hospitals are ill-equipped to treat many serious cancer cases and without East Jerusalem as an option, [Jamal al-Nawati’s] nephew was given a medical referral and PA financial guarantee to be treated in a private hospital in Nablus.
> Israel – which controls access for Gazans to the West Bank – initially refused Salem a travel permit, his family says for security reasons, delaying his exit by a month. By the time he made it to Nablus, the hospital turned him away because its bills had gone unpaid by the PA.



(full article online)









						Misdiagnosis: BBC Blames Israel For Palestinians Dying of Cancer, Gives PA Pass, Ignores Hamas Altogether | Honest Reporting
					

By perpetuating a baseless blame Israel narrative, the BBC is obscuring who in fact is largely responsible for this human tragedy.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The latest poll from the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research (PCPSR) shows that while Hamas' popularity is decreasing, that isn't indicating any less support for violence.

Fatah's popularity reached the levels it had before the May war, which was very popular among Palestinians. Surprisingly, part of that may be because the people are approving of the "confidence building measures" that Israel has agreed to with the Palestinian Authority, like increasing family unification and allowing the PA to access more cash. 63% approved of those measures.

Even so, 67% support the suspension of the PLO recognition of Israel and 61% support the decision to end the implementation of agreements with Israel including security coordination.

When asked what strategy they support going forward,  52% supported return to armed confrontations and a violent intifada. When asked specifically what the most effective means of ending the "occupation" and building an independent state, a plurality of 44% chose "armed struggle, "far ahead of 25% for negotiations and 24% for "popular resistance." This is a small increase supporting violence compared to the last poll three months ago.

(full article online)









						As Arab nations get friendlier with Israel, Palestinians increasingly want to go to war
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						While Israel Provides Save Haven For Jews, Some Muslim Countries Deport Persecuted Muslims Back To China (Daled Amos)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel EAPPI Activists Don't Like Being Filmed​


----------



## Sixties Fan

Father of 5, Israeli-Christian, and Ukrainians Among Victims of Bnei Brak Terror Attack | United with Israel
					

The IDF and police announced they were recruiting and deploying further forces to prevent further attacks.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The perpetrator of Tuesday’s terror attack in Bnei Brak, Dia Hamarsha, had been working illegally at a construction site in the city.


An eyewitness told Channel 7 News that a nearby building housed dozens of illegal construction workers, and Hamarsha could very well have chosen that spot for the attack simply because he worked there. Residents in the area constantly complained about the illegal workers, but the police did not take action, the eyewitness said.


In 2020, 80,000-90,000 Palestinians officially worked in Israel, and 30,000-40,000 in Israeli settlements. The International Labor Organization estimated that around 26,000 Palestinians worked illegally in Israel and the settlements.

(full article online)









						Illegal Palestinian workers in Israel are at heart of the terror attack
					

Here's how illegal immigration by Palestinians from the West Bank is impacting security inside sovereign Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

When news of a terror attack began to circulate on social media, a number of Palestinian Arabic-language media and social media accounts began to celebrate.


The reports claimed that “settlers” were killed. This might be confusing for some who read Western media and think “settlers” refers to Israelis living in the West Bank. In Palestinian populist media and among social media users, it almost always refers to everyone who lives in Israel.


The term “settlers” in this context goes beyond referencing Jewish Israelis or Jews in general. It also refers to foreigners who live in Israel or tourists.

In the case of the Bnei Brak terror attack on Tuesday, two Ukrainian victims living in Israel were also labeled as “settlers.” And if anyone needs to understand the depths to which the populist, nationalist, pro-terror, far-right Palestinian narrative has sunk over the decades, one need only witness how the murder of anyone in Israel is acceptable, be they Jewish, Arab or Ukrainian.


The murders are celebrated in most parts of the West Bank and Gaza and among their supporters abroad, and the celebrants do not discriminate: they honor the killing of everyone.

(full article online)









						Pro-Palestinian social media celebrates death of Ukrainians in terrorism
					

The murders in Bnei Barak have an Arabic hashtag: Operation Bnei Barak. In the hashtag, they post videos of the killing and decorate the images of the perpetrator with flowers.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

An NGO representing Israel’s Arabic-speaking Christians wrote an open letter to the Israeli government on Tuesday, asking for additional protection from the Israeli authorities ahead of the Easter holiday over fears that churches could become targets for Islamic terrorists.

“We have learned from past terrorist attacks in neighboring countries lessons that Christians and their symbols were and still are a target for ISIS terrorists,” read the letter by the Jerusalemite Initiative, which was addressed to Internal Security Minister Omer Barlev and Defense Minister Benny Gantz.









						Protect us from Islamic terror during Easter, Arab Christians urge Israeli gov't | World Israel News
					

Group advocating for Arabic-speaking Christians begs Ifor 'extra protection' during  Easter period over fears that churches will be targeted by Islamic terrorists.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The article closes with what appears to be a section partly copy/pasted from a previous related reportthat appeared in August 2021:

“The Leicester facility builds unmanned aerial vehicles that the protesters allege were used in the conflict between Israel and Hamas in Gaza.

A ceasefire was agreed on 21 May between Israel and the Palestinian militant group Hamas, with both claiming victory.

It came after 11 days of fighting, which left at least 255 people dead.

It culminated in clashes at al-Aqsa, a holy site revered by both Muslims and Jews.

After warning Israel to withdraw, Hamas began firing rockets, triggering retaliatory air strikes.”

Obviously in the ten months that have passed since ‘Operation Guardian of the Walls’, BBC East Midlands has not bothered to confirm or refute that allegation from “the protesters” which it has repeatedly uncritically amplified.

Clearly the claim that the “11 days of fighting…culminated in clashes at al-Aqsa” is misleading given that (as is clear in the previous report from which that sentence is apparently taken) those pre-planned “clashes” took place before the commencement of the “11 days of fighting” (during which terrorist groups fired some 4,400 rockets at civilian targets in Israel).

Clearly too the writer of this report is insufficiently familiar with the BBC’s style guide entry concerning Temple Mount, with the result being that readers are inaccurately informed that “al Aqsa” is “revered by…Jews”.

(full article online)









						BBC East Midlands fails yet again in ‘Palestine Action’ report
					

For over a year we have been documenting the BBC News website’s reporting on political stunts organised by a group of UK anti-Israel extremists calling themse




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The sole mention of the word terror in all those items came from the Israeli journalist interviewed by ‘Newshour’.

The BBC News website published a report on the evening of March 29thwhich was amended several times in the hours that followed as new details came to light.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The fifth version of that report – published on the morning after the attack – was headlined “Five killed in latest deadly attack in Israel” and, like the two subsequently published versions, it opened:

“Five people have been shot dead by a Palestinian gunman in a suburb of the Israeli city of Tel Aviv, in the third deadly attack of its kind in a week.” [emphasis added]

The phrase “of its kind” obviously does not relate to the location (the previous two attacks were not in the Tel Aviv area), the means of attack (the first incident was a combined stabbing and vehicular attack) or the identity of the perpetrator (the terrorists in the first two attacks were not “Palestinian”). Rather, that phrase actually means that three terror attacks have taken place in a week but – as usual and as it did in its reports on the incidents in Be’er Sheva and Hadera – the BBC avoids using that term to describe the politically motivated murders of Israelis.

And so once again readers of this report found the terrorist portrayed as a “Palestinian gunman”, a “gunman” and an “attacker” while the incident itself (and the previous ones) is uniformly described as an attack. As ever, the only mentions of the words terrorism and terror come in direct quotes from Israeli officials – in this case politicians.

(full article online)









						BBC double standards on reporting terrorism continue
					

BBC coverage of the March 29th terror attack in Bnei Brak included an item in the evening edition of the BBC World Service radio programme ‘Newshour’ (from




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | An unlikely rap battle: How this Israeli-Palestinian duo forged a friendship and a movement
					

Palestinian rapper Sameh Zakout assumed Israeli Uriya Rosenman was looking for a 'token Arab' for his project. They became best friends instead.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When will people realize that none of this is about land? It’s not about peace. They don’t want to live peacefully with Jews. They want to MURDER Jews all over the world – in Israel and beyond. And the “Palestinians” and their supporters are not even trying to hide it. They are not even a little ashamed. Why else would people be okay marching through the streets of New York calling for the murder of an entire nation?

(full article online)









						New Yorkers March Calling for Murder of Jews Right After Week of Terror in Israel
					

Truly horrifying.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Moroccan anti-Israel group warns that normalization endangers national security, somehow.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a piece titled _After Israel attacks, sidelined Palestinian issue reemerges_, The Associated Press (AP), a global news service with 1,300 clients, reports:



> Three deadly attacks in Israel in a week are raising questions over Israel’s approach to its conflict with the Palestinians, after years of efforts to sideline the issue and focus instead on other regional priorities.”


AP writer Tia Goldenberg is suggesting that Israel is at least indirectly at fault for the Palestinian terror campaign that has resulted in eleven fatalities in just over a week, reportedly the deadliest wave of violence since 2006. 

The piece goes on to note several recent political developments that pertain to the Jewish state: the historic gathering in the Negev Desert, the new Israeli government’s ideological diversity, security measures that were implemented by Jerusalem vis-à-vis the West Bank and Gaza Strip, and Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas’ condemnation of Tuesday night’s shooting in the central city of Bnei Brak.

AP proceeds to opine on the cumulative effect of these developments:



> There are no signs that [Israeli prime minister] Bennett is prepared to address the deeper issues fueling the conflict.
> Israel has long sidelined Abbas, branding him an unacceptable partner for peace talks.
> Israel has shifted its priorities to containing archenemy Iran and building regional Arab alliances.”


Goldenberg subtly weaves together facts with opinions to imply that Israeli citizens are somehow reaping the whirlwind of their government’s bad decisions and misguided policies.

It is an impression that is belied by reality.

(full article online )









						AP Suggests Israel to Blame for Deadly Terror Wave, Ignores Palestinian Incitement and Rejection of Coexistence | Honest Reporting
					

In a piece titled After Israel attacks, sidelined Palestinian issue reemerges, The Associated Press (AP), a global news service with 1,300 clients,




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and the United Arab Emirates have concluded negotiations for a free trade agreement, Israel’s Economy Ministry and the UAE foreign trade minister said on Friday, after formally establishing ties in 2020.

The trade agreement includes 95% of traded products, which will be customs free, immediately or gradually, including food, agriculture and cosmetic products, as well as medical equipment and medicine, the Israeli Economy Ministry said in a statement.










						Israel and UAE Finalize ‘Milestone’ Free Trade Deal
					

Containers carrying goods from the United Arab Emirates, which entered Israel on an MSC cargo ship, are unloaded with a …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates — A six-month window during which Israelis were able to visit Iran, Syria, Yemen and other nations that normally won’t let them in, ended Thursday with the closure of Expo 2020 in Dubai.

Some 20 million people visited the event in person, with another 150 million touring the country pavilions and other exhibits virtually.

(full article online)









						Saying goodbye to Dubai Expo, where Israelis could safely ‘enter’ Iran, Syria
					

The mega-event in the United Arab Emirates closed on Thursday, having hosted 20 million people in person and another 150 million virtually




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The French film director Claude Lanzmann, celebrated for his documentary _“Shoah_”, once remarked that in order to encourage Arab schoolchildren to sympathize with Jews, he would highlight how during the Holocaust the Imam of the Grand Mosque of Paris helped save Jews from Nazi deportations. This _modus operandi_ is quite ubiquitous and is also reflected in Jewish efforts to showcase Muslim righteousness during the Holocaust in predominantly Islamic Albania, Bosnia and Tunisia. Analogous efforts have also sought to highlight how Jewish life in Muslim lands was historically better than Jewish life in Christian lands.

In my opinion, these efforts are necessary in order to dispel the prejudice popular among quite a few Jews that Arabs and Muslims are irremediably vicious anti-Semites. Such efforts, directed toward Muslims do not serve the cause of Jewish-Muslim reconciliation, but actually add to the amount of resentment and hostility in the Muslim camp.

These efforts are often orchestrated by Ashkenazi Jews who conflate Christian antisemitism with Islamic antisemitism. Christian European antisemitism is nevertheless fundamentally different from Arab Islamic antisemitism. Christian antisemitism is ontological: The Jew by virtue of rejecting Christ as his savior is implicitly complicit in the death of God’s son. Islamic antisemitism is hierarchical: As long as the Jew is subordinate and docile toward Islam, the Jew is actually an asset to the prestige and truth of the Prophet’s message.

That is the reason antisemitism in Islamic lands reached historically Christian proportions only once Zionism proved to the world that Jews were better than Muslims at fighting and ruling. Since Islamic pride hinges on Muslim political and military power, defeat at the hands of Jews, the model _dhimmis_ during over one thousand years, provoked an existential crisis in the _Ummah:_ The Jew, in order to defeat Muslims on the battlefield, must have conjured diabolical forces. Hence, the contemporary myth popular in the Islamic world, that Jews are an all-powerful cabal bent on destroying Islam.

For this reason, when Muslims are reminded about the Golden Age of Judeo-Islamic harmony in Andalusia, the hospitality extended by Ottoman rulers to Jews fleeing from the Spanish Inquisition and more recently, Muslim rescue efforts during the Holocaust, they easily read history as follows: “Look at the Jews, after all the kindness we extended to them throughout the centuries, they repaid us Muslims with the _Nakba_ and the occupation of Jerusalem. What a thankless lot!”

To avert this reaction, any Jewish-Muslim attitude must mention the dark sides of Jewish life under Islam: Starting with the massacre of Khaybar and culminating in the Farhud of 1941 which heralded the end of thousands of years of peaceful Jewish life in Iraq. It is only once these tragic chapters are read that Muslims can understand that Zionism was not just legitimized by European Christian antisemitism, but also by the injustices and abuses that the Ummah heaped on its Jewish subjects, including the complicity of Palestine’s supreme leader, Haj Amin al-Husseini, with Hitler’s plans to destroy the Jewish people.











						Jewish-Muslim dialogue must not whitewash the dark side of life under Islam • Point of No Return
					

In this perceptive post on pitfalls of Jewish-Muslim dialogue, Rafael Castle observes that hierarchical Arab/Muslim antisemitism is not the same as ontological Christian antisemitism.  It is necessary to mention the dark side of Jewish life under Islam in order to vindicate Zionism. (With thanks...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Who's telling the truth?

Well, here's Islamic Jihad's "martyr poster" for the three:









Islamic Jihad doesn't deny that they were terrorists, or that they were on the way to an attack. In fact, the head of Islamic Jihad bragged that the three managed to injured Israeli soldiers, so he admits there was a gunbattle that his side most certainly lost.

So this means that the Palestinian Authority chooses the side of the terrorists over Israel.

Which tells you everything you need to know about the "moderate" PA.

(full article online)









						If the Palestinian Authority regards Islamic Jihad terrorists killed in a gun battle as innocent victims, what chance is there for peace?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The motion was proposed by the left-leaning Renew Europe Party and supported by the centrist European People's Party. It demands that the Palestinian Authority be “closely scrutinized” and that the curriculum be modified “expeditiously.”


The EU “deplores that problematic and hateful material in Palestinian school textbooks has still not been removed and is concerned about the continued failure to act effectively against hate speech and violence in school textbooks and especially in the newly created study cards,” the motion reads.

The EU "requests, therefore, the Commission to closely scrutinize that the Palestinian Authority and relevant experts modify the curriculum expeditiously,” it says.

“This new resolution received bipartisan support: left-leaning parliament members are as concerned about the Palestinian Authority teaching hate as their right-leaning colleagues," IMPACT-se CEO Marcus Sheff said. "Meanwhile, a funding freeze worth hundreds of millions of euros is in place because of the textbooks.


“The issue is being discussed by EU member state ministers and the EU Commission president," he said. "But the Palestinian Authority leadership remains unshakable in its belief that teaching to follow in the footsteps of a terrorist like Dalal al-Mughrabi is worth the pain. That’s a terrible decision.”


Deliberations on continued funding suspension and conditionality of EU funding to the PA have now reached EU Commission president Ursula von der Leyen and its College of Commissioners.

(full article online)









						PA slammed by EU Committee for producing new antisemitic textbooks
					

The report reviewed thousands of pages of new teaching material produced by the PA, which was worse than in previous Palestinian textbooks.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

European blood libels continue, but now there's a solution
					

Recognizing that we are in Judaism 3.0 would address existential threats to Judaism, but it would also provide Jewish clarity that would advance humanity, just as Herzl envisioned.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week was the twenty-second literary conference for the West and Central Delta Cultural Region of Egypt. 

This year, the conference was entitled “Soft Forces in Literary Discourse and Literature in the Region as a Model.”

About 25 people attended this tiny, regional conference.





But at the end of the conference, the world was treated to the official statement and recommendations of the literati in the West and Central Delta Cultural Region of Egypt. 

 As the news items breathlessly noted:



> The most important recommendations, which were delivered by the poet Ahmed Shalabi, Secretary-General of the Conference, in the presence of the great poet Masoud Shoman and Ahmed Darwish, President of the Territory, were as follows: not to normalize with the Zionist entity in form and content...


Yes, that was the number one recommendation, among about five given.

Even with Israel becoming more and more accepted in the region, and even with more public acceptance by Egypt in recent years, being anti-Israel is still the top priority in brainwashed Egyptians' heads.

Including, or especially, the intellectuals. 









						Tiny, obscure Egyptian literary conference recommends against normalizing with Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						WATCH: Israel Roots Out Deepest Hamas Terror Tunnel | United with Israel
					

Recently, an elite IDF unit revealed Hamas’ deepest known terror tunnel, 230 feet beneath the earth’s surface.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Another article from Jordanian outlet Jo24, but it mirrors what Palestinian media is saying:





> An observer of the Zionist (Israeli) media and the statements of Israeli officials concludes that the Israeli public is terrified, and the Israeli is afraid of going out to the streets and shopping in the markets or malls, after the Palestinian resistance achieved great success in three guerrilla operations in the heart of Tel Aviv and in the Palestinian territories occupied in 1948.
> Today, the Palestinian people and their resistance, with the support of the Axis of Resistance, are capable alone,while abandoned by the Arabs, to confront Israel and restore their usurped right that was stolen 70 years ago.




 These articles are telling the Palestinians that terrorism will cause the Jews to flee Israel and leave it open for them to simply take it over. They use as evidence that Israel is mobilizing troops to keep the peace. 

The idea is a fantasy. Jews aren't leaving their homeland. But this fantasy of Palestinian victory created by fatal terror attacks fuels the next wave of attacks.  Every dead Israeli and the adoration that follows gives others the desire to emulate the terrorists. 

These articles don't create the incitement by themselves. They are an accurate representation of how Palestinians think. The terror attacks themselves, the videos of dead Israelis and of Palestinians with guns in the middle of Jewish population centers, drive more to want to become terrorists.  The veneration of the murderers, and the absolute lack of criticism for them in Palestinian, Jordanian and Egyptian media encourages the next wave of attacks. 

The attacks aren't prompted by Israel's response - they are prompted by Palestinian adoration of the original murders. It is a self-sustaining cycle. Israeli reactions are trying to stop that cycle, not prolong it.

(full article online)









						The REAL cycle of violence
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are stories of Israeli and Emirati cooperation from only the past seven days. all from the Emirates News Agency:

- The "Negev Summit" in Israel
- The UAE hosted the International Security Alliancewhich included the interior ministers of UAE, France, Italy, the UK, Morocco, Spain, Israel, Senegal, Singapore, and Slovakia
- The UAE and Israel signed a Memorandum of Understanding on cooperation in maritime transport
- The UAE and Israel agreed on a Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA)
- The signatories of the Abraham Accords held a football match at the Dubai Expo along with famous soccer players from dozens of other countries
- The UAE and Israel signed an MoU for mutual recognition of driving licenses between the two
- The UAE, United States and Israel held the inaugural meeting of the Trilateral Religious Coexistence Working Group in Dubai

This is a dizzying array of initiatives and cooperation, mostly being done under the radar with little news coverage.

Because normalization is normal. What's abnormal is the insistence by some holdover bigoted states, whose human rights records are invariably poor, pretending that it is beneath them to interact with Israel - because they are so moral.










						Normalization with the UAE is now...normal
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The official Palestinian Wafa news agency monitors Israeli media for incitement, much as Israeli NGOs monitor Palestinian media for incitement.

Their examples are a bit weirder, though.

In their latest edition, here's their first example:





> Maariv newspaper published an inciting  article by the lawyer and writer Nadav Hatsani, claiming: “On Tuesday evening, with the news of the identity of the terrorist who carried out the operation in Bnei Brak, Atta Abu Rumaila, Secretary General of the Fatah movement in Jenin, published a message of joy and a declaration of responsibility, in the name of movement in the city.
> "The president's men continued to build incentives to carry out the next terrorist operations. Mahmoud al-Habbash, the first judge of the Palestinian Authority and an advisor to Abu Mazen, warned in recent days that 'Israel is planning crimes against Al-Aqsa Mosque during the month of Ramadan.' The Palestinian Minister of Religions Affairs Hazem Abu Bakr claimed this week that Israel is trying to Judaize Jerusalem and is committing crimes against Al-Aqsa and the Ibrahimi Mosque. All this according to the constant analysis of the Palestinian Authority who finds justification for terrorism against Israel."


None of this is inaccurate - but apparently reporting the truth about Palestinian incitement is, in fact, incitement itself.









						Quoting Palestinian incitement is, according to Palestinians, Zionist incitement
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

However, the Hamas terror organization said in one of its latest statements that it “welcomes the month of jihad and Shahada,” and Islamic Jihad leader Ziad Nahala also said that the terrorist who carried out the attack in Bnei Brak and murdered five people combined the obligation of fasting during Ramadan with the obligation of jihad.

Nahala is probably aware that his remarks tying Ramdan and jihad have a long history and are backed by widespread Muslim religious thought.

In the history of Islam, Ramadan is considered a month in which the Muslims have had great and significant victories over the Persians, Mongols, Crusaders and Jews.

The great battles and victories of the Muslims that took place during Ramadan include the Battle of Badr in 624, which turned Islam into a state entity, as well as the conquest of Mecca in 630, which put an end to paganism in the Arabian Peninsula.

The Muslim invasion of Andalusia in 713, as well as the victory of Saladin al-Ayoubi over the Crusaders in 1187, took place during Ramadan.

The Battle of Ein Jalot in the Harod Valley in northern Israel, during which the Mongols lost to the Muslims, also took place during Ramadan in 1260.

The Yom Kippur War took place during Ramadan in 1973.

In recent years, extremist Muslim clerics have often underscored the connection between fasting, one of the five foundations of Islam, and jihad. They stated that “he who can stand the test of fasting can also stand the test of jihad,” and added that Allah examines his believers who meet the challenge of fasting before choosing them to meet the challenges of jihad.

The Islamic Jihad in Gaza has issued guidelines to shorten the sermons in the mosques and also address the duty of solidarity with the families of the “martyrs” (terrorists) and the wounded (during terror attacks), and also stated that “this is the month of jihad and sacrifice, victories and conquests.”

Islam has five basic elements: prayer, charity, Shahada (testimony), pilgrimage to Mecca, and fasting, but extremist Islamic sources have argued for many years that fasting is a stage of preparation for jihad because it prepares the soul for the Creator.

(full article online)









						Ramadan and Jihad: A Short History | United with Israel
					

Incendiary associations between Ramadan and jihad are backed by a long history and widespread Muslim religious thought.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

> Even in the wider context of conflict, Younis’s work heading the Al Mezan Center for Human Rights makes him a high-profile target, he says. For the past 30 years, he has been campaigning to end the Israeli occupation of Palestine, while advocating for reparations for those whose lives have already been lost. In recent years, the death threats and accusations of antisemitism levelled against Younis and his colleagues have grown in number. “The truth is expensive,” he says sadly. “If you go for the truth, you have to be ready to pay the consequences.”


First, contrary to the journalists’s claim, Gaza is of course not occupied.  Further, any real human rights activist in Gaza would be campaigning against Hamas’s authoritarian rule in the Palestinian territory.

Additionally, the suggestion that, because of his campaigning to end “the occupation”, Younis is getting death threats from Israelis/Israeli officials, or that he in any way represents a “high-profile target” for an Israeli attack, would be laughable, except that countless Guardian readers no doubt accept his fanciful narrative at face value.

In fact, the Guardian fails to reveal that though Youni’s group, Al-Mezan Centre for Human Rights, claims to promote human rights, its board members, officials and employees, NGO Monitor has documented, “include members of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) and Hamas”, both designated as terrorist organisations by the US and the EU.

In October 2016, Younis himself led a meeting which included representatives from several terror groups, including Hamas and PFLP.

Board members, officials and employees of the NGO also speak frequently at PFLP events, with some posting material on their social media accounts promoting terror and using antisemitic imagery.  One Facebook post by top Al-Mezan official Hussein Hammad on October 22, 2015, during the Stabbing Intifada, showed a caricature of a Jew looking behind his back in fear of a stabbing attack (snapshot below).

(full article online)









						Guardian promotes terror-affiliated Gaza NGO
					

A Guardian article written by Corinne Redfern ("Your life is under threat. You might have to run any second. What do you take?", April 2), on their 'Rights




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Major General Ghasan Alyan, the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT), on Sunday congratulated the Palestinian Arab public on the occasion of the start of Ramadan.

In his remarks, General Alyan said that "the security reality requires us to examine what steps we can take on the occasion of Ramadan. Security and stability are the keys to our ability to allow entry into Israel for visits and prayers."

Alyan addressed the Palestinian Arabs in Arabic and said, "Ramadan Kareem to the residents of Judea, Samaria and the Gaza Strip. I would like to congratulate you on the occasion of the blessed month of Ramadan. May it be a month of family, happy and calm."

"The last two weeks have been difficult and challenging. After a long period of peace and security stability, we have once again realized that there are those who want to sabotage it no matter what the cost. I know the vast majority of you choose life, choose family, routine and are not partners to extremism and violence. But we will not allow terrorism to raise its head and we will not allow extremists to disrupt life in Israel," he continued.

"We will work so that everyone can celebrate the holidays with their families happily and safely - Jews, Muslims and Christians," stated Alyan.

"On behalf of me and the IDF, I wish you and your family members a blessed Ramadan, health, contentment and peace," he concluded.











						IDF general greets Palestinian Arabs on Ramadan
					

Head of COGAT in message to Palestinian Arabs: Security is the key to our ability to allow entry into Israel.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Major General Ghasan Alyan, the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories (COGAT), on Sunday congratulated the Palestinian Arab public on the occasion of the start of Ramadan.
> 
> In his remarks, General Alyan said that "the security reality requires us to examine what steps we can take on the occasion of Ramadan. Security and stability are the keys to our ability to allow entry into Israel for visits and prayers."
> 
> Alyan addressed the Palestinian Arabs in Arabic and said, "Ramadan Kareem to the residents of Judea, Samaria and the Gaza Strip. I would like to congratulate you on the occasion of the blessed month of Ramadan. May it be a month of family, happy and calm."
> 
> "The last two weeks have been difficult and challenging. After a long period of peace and security stability, we have once again realized that there are those who want to sabotage it no matter what the cost. I know the vast majority of you choose life, choose family, routine and are not partners to extremism and violence. But we will not allow terrorism to raise its head and we will not allow extremists to disrupt life in Israel," he continued.
> 
> "We will work so that everyone can celebrate the holidays with their families happily and safely - Jews, Muslims and Christians," stated Alyan.
> 
> "On behalf of me and the IDF, I wish you and your family members a blessed Ramadan, health, contentment and peace," he concluded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF general greets Palestinian Arabs on Ramadan
> 
> 
> Head of COGAT in message to Palestinian Arabs: Security is the key to our ability to allow entry into Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com





Sixties Fan said:


> "On behalf of me and the IDF, I wish you and your family members a blessed Ramadan, health, contentment and peace," he concluded.


While listing all of the homes he is planning to bulldoze.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> While listing all of the homes he is planning to bulldoze.


They say imitation is the best flattery.

Got to speak in the language
of the_ 'religion of peace'..._





__





						Hamas Destroys 75 Homes of Pro-Fatah Clan | United with Israel
					

Hamas has ordered the demolition of 75 homes belonging to the Fatah-affiliated Abu Amrah clan in a Gaza City neighborhood.  Members of the Abu Amrah clan have protested this decision at the offices of the Palestinian Legislative Council.  According to Abu Salah Abu Amrah, “We are refugees and we...




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Mirror News (Los Angeles), June 1, 1953, published a peace offer from Israel's foreign minister that I had never seen before:





> Moshe Sharett, Foreign Minister, told this writer in an exclusive interview, that his government is willing to make a compromise arrangement with the Arabs.
> Some of the concessions include minor rectifications of existing frontiers; financial aid in re-settling Palestine refugees in Arab lands; and possibly the creation of a free zone in the port of Haifa to assist Jordan, which has no outlet to the Mediterranean.
> Israel, in turn, would expect the Arabs to resettle Palestinian refugees, which they largely refuse to do thus far; eliminate border incidents; lift the economic boycott; and offer free use of the Suez Canal and Red Sea for Israeli shipping.




Sharett repeated the offer in September, 1954 while speaking to US News and World Report.

See how unreasonable Israel was?  Adjusted 1949 armistice lines and a port for Jordan in exchange for... real peace.










						A forgotten 1953 Israeli peace offer
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Mirror News (Los Angeles), June 1, 1953, published a peace offer from Israel's foreign minister that I had never seen before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharett repeated the offer in September, 1954 while speaking to US News and World Report.
> 
> See how unreasonable Israel was?  Adjusted 1949 armistice lines and a port for Jordan in exchange for... real peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A forgotten 1953 Israeli peace offer
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Israel gets to keep everything it has stolen.

Such a deal.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel gets to keep everything it has stolen.
> 
> Such a deal.



Arab supremacists merely blame others for losing domination over the Levant,
as they still continue robbing the entire Middle East and North Africa...


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Let us make it clear what the Arabs/Muslims, who live under the signing of the Oslo Accords, are saying:
“Our war is with the Jews”. ]


Three weeks prior to the Bnei Brak attack, and other attacks in which a total of 11 people were murdered in one week, an official in Abbas’ Fatah Movement called on Palestinians to continue terror - and to use 15-year-olds:

















> *Fatah Revolutionary Council member Abd Al-Ilah Atteereh: *“We have no choice but to strengthen the resistance with what Allah will provide us with. *When you see a 15-year-old Palestinian child carrying a rock or another tool or a knife, know that this cause continues in the blood of our people, and that it is inherited*.”
> [Official PA TV, _Topic of the Day_, March 7, 2022]





> *Fatah Jenin Branch Secretary Ata Abu Rmeileh:*“It is clear that in this [arrest] operation that the occupation carried out, *it wants to take revenge for what happened in Tal Al-Rabia* (i.e., shooting attack in Bnei Brak), *the operation of heroic Diya Hamarsheh* (i.e., terrorist, murdered 5). The occupation wants to take revenge. The occupation’s morale is at a low. They are attempting to raise the morale by carrying out additional crimes against our Palestinian people.”
> [Official PA TV, _Palestine This Morning_, March 31, 2022]


Two days before the murderous attack, the same Fatah official stated that “Our war is with the Jews”:

(full article online)









						“Our war is with the Jews,” says Fatah official | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah official: Murderer of 5 in Bnei Brak was “heroic”




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Let us make it clear what the Arabs/Muslims, who live under the signing of the Oslo Accords, are saying:
> “Our war is with the Jews”. ]
> 
> 
> Three weeks prior to the Bnei Brak attack, and other attacks in which a total of 11 people were murdered in one week, an official in Abbas’ Fatah Movement called on Palestinians to continue terror - and to use 15-year-olds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two days before the murderous attack, the same Fatah official stated that “Our war is with the Jews”:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our war is with the Jews,” says Fatah official | PMW Analysis
> 
> 
> Fatah official: Murderer of 5 in Bnei Brak was “heroic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palwatch.org



*"Family dispute" between rival Arab clans in Tuba Zangria*

A serious indictment was filed yesterday against a resident of the village of Tuba Zangria in the Galilee, who violently assaulted another resident with whom he was in conflict. The assailant was not satisfied with the act of assault, but made sure that everything was documented, which of course helped to incriminate him and send him to prison.

**


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *"Family dispute" between rival Arab clans in Tuba Zangria*
> 
> A serious indictment was filed yesterday against a resident of the village of Tuba Zangria in the Galilee, who violently assaulted another resident with whom he was in conflict. The assailant was not satisfied with the act of assault, but made sure that everything was documented, which of course helped to incriminate him and send him to prison.
> 
> **



*The bond of Arab clan rivalry - "family dispute" in Rahat*


----------



## rylah

*The United Arab Emirates today (Tuesday) sentenced Fida Kiwan, 
an Israeli Arab resident of Haifa, to death, after she was caught 
with half a kilogram of cocaine.*

Kiwan is remembered by Haifa residents from the Azad Cafe on Hillel Street, which she ran and was one of its owners. Sergeant Major Raviv Roth arrived at the Azad restaurant on Hillel Street in Haifa during February 2010, but the hostess did not allow him to enter the place because he was wearing an IDF uniform.

The incident, which was exposed on mynet, caused a public outcry, and shortly afterwards it became clear that the restaurant did not have a business license - and it closed.









						UAE court sentences to death Israeli woman caught with cocaine
					

Ynet learns Fida Kiwan, 43-year-old Haifa resident, was arrested on March 17 of 2021 with half a kilogram of cocaine that she claimed did not belong to her; her Emirati lawyer appeals decision, which will likely be converted to lengthy prison term




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When they say they want it all, they Mean.....They want it all ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What Pro Palestinians do not ever want to hear.  But true all over Islam. Doesn't Israel have  Peace Treaty with Jordan?   Why are its citizens inciting against Israel? ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

After I published the chart yesterday showing how Amnesty International mentioned Israel more often in its annual report than any other nation, I decided to look at previous reports and see if this is a long-standing pattern.

It is.







Except for the height of the Syrian civil war, Israel has been the most mentioned country in every Amnesty report since at least 2011. (The 2019 report was divided by region, but Israel still ended up with far more mentions than any other state in the Middle East then as well.)


Anyone who thinks that Israel is the biggest violator of human rights on the planet is an idiot and/or an antisemite. The truth is the opposite - Israel cares about human rights in a difficult situation more than any country in remotely comparable circumstances.

But Amnesty International pushes this lie, consistently, year in and year out. 

In the aggregate, it is even worse: Amnesty spends more time and effort trying to find things to accuse Israel of than anyone else. More than states that execute gays. More than states that incarcerate minority groups.  

Any pretense of objectivity by Amnesty is proven to be a lie by this chart. The organization has an agenda to target Israel, an agenda that has culminated in its ridiculous charge of apartheid. 

It is all here in black and white.










						Amnesty's demonization of Israel has been consistent for over a decade
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

I found this quote from Abba Eban yesterday, in a 1954 op-ed (same Indianapolis Star page as the Egyptian president I quoted earlier):





This is exactly right. The only reason Jordan and Egypt signed peace treaties with Israel is because they realized that Israel cannot be destroyed, and therefore it was in their interest to make the best of the situation.

But Palestinian media (as well as, unfortunately, Jordanian media) keeps publishing the idea that Israel is on the ropes, that the Jews are frightened, that terror attacks will force the Jews to leave. They love republishing Haaretz op-eds that forecast a horrible future for Israel. They pretend that the early bigotry against Mizrahi Jews still exists and will rip apart Israeli society.

Terror leaders parrot these same ideas in their speeches, that Israel is a paper tiger, that it can easily be defeated with rockets or stabbings.

It is that fantasy that stops peace.

For decades, the Palestinian leadership has been waiting, under the illusion that the UN or the ICC will swoop in and declare Israel to be null and void, presumably thinking the Jews will simply go so the Palestinians can move in to their houses.

So they have no incentive to compromise, because they believe they are only months away from victory. This is what they teach their kids. 

Most Arab nations accept, explicitly or tacitly, Israel's existence. The Palestinians still haven't. 

Abba Eban's 1954 words apply to them, today.











						Abba Eban explains the Palestinians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[. Jordan......aka Transjordan.....aka. Mandate for Palestine....aka......78% of the Jewish homeland given to the Hashemites in 1922.
It is now, "The Pure Land of Jordan".....because the Hashemites ethnically cleansed the land of its Jews ]



The term "Jew cooties" was created by Meryl Yourish in 2005 to describe how Arabs and Muslims would treat anything remotely associated with Jews or Israel as dangerous and infectious.  (Ironically, her first example - of Dubai rejecting Israeli medical equipment - no longer applies.)

The Observer General of the Muslim Brotherhood in Jordan, Abdul Hamid Al-Thneibat, just issued a statement saying that "the Islamic movement will carry out its duty and play its role in confronting normalization with the Zionist entity and containing its repercussions, and immunizing our Jordanian people and the peoples of the nation from being penetrated by its thought, awareness and culture."

Thneibat bitterly complained, "During the past months, we have rushed into projects of normalization with the occupation through the water and electricity exchange agreement, and a number of leaders of the occupying entity have desecrated the pure land of Jordan."

The Muslim Brotherhood of Jordan is really afraid of infection by Jewish thoughts, Jewish culture and anyone treating Israeli Jews as human beings. 






It is reminiscent of Nazi antisemitic propaganda that compared Jews to lice that spread typhus. Which is, after all, the same thinking behind BDS to begin with - to treat everything "Israeli" as contaminated and not to be touched.


Not surprisingly, the group - which insists that it is non-violent - applauds Palestinians murdering Jews.


(full article online)









						Jordan's Muslim Brotherhood warns against Jew cooties
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians in Lebanon are affected by Lebanon's economic meltdown more than others, because as non-citizens they are not eligible for Lebanese social safety net services. 

UNRWA decided to help a little planning a payment of $50 to every Palestinian "refugee" in Lebanon under 18 years old at the end of April.

However, the payments will not be made available to children of Palestinian mothers and Lebanese fathers, because they are full Lebanese citizens and the  payments are specifically for stateless Palestinians.

The parents who want the $50 are angry. They prompted a "refugee rights" NGO to demand that they get these payments as well, even though their children are Lebanese citizens. 

The NGO claims that by only giving funds to children of Palestinian fathers and not mothers, UNRWA is engaging in discrimination against women. Which is really funny, because if they care about refugee rights, they should be complaining about Lebanese law that only gives citizenship to children of Lebanese fathers and not Lebanese mothers! 

Apparently, being considered a refugee isn't so bad when it comes with a $50 bonus.

Incidentally, the children who are Lebanese citizens are still eligible for UNRWA schooling and medical care, meaning UNRWA is paying benefits for people who aren't even refugees by their own definition.











						Lebanese citizens with Palestinian mothers want to become "refugees" again
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

What the PA expected the Biden Administration to do, and why those expectations have only been partially realized | PMW Analysis
					

During his recent meeting with US Secretary of State Antony Blinken, PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas thanked the US for the renewal of the US aid to United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA) and reiterated the PA expectations of the Biden Administration.




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Just like their counterparts at Roya TV and al-Jadeed, Vice Arabia reporters regularly refer to Israel in general, not just to the military authorities controlling the occupied territories, as “the Israeli occupation” or “the occupation state,” and delegitimize the country by placing scare quotes around “Israel.” In addition, interviewees consistently espouse a very narrow set of anti-Israel opinions and refer to the country as “the Israeli enemy,” “the Israeli imperialism,” “the occupied Palestinian interior” (here here), as well as the all-time favorite: “the Zionist entity.” Anti-Israel pundits enjoy a pass from Vice hosts who fail to challenge them. Op-eds by Vice Arabia journalists regularly espouse the same hostile anti-Israel worldview.

Vice Arabia’s clear bias is also evident in its references to Israel’s internationally-recognized territory inside the 1949 ceasefire lines as “the occupied interior,” “the 1948 occupied territories” (here and here) or “the 48 territories.” Its reporters regularly claim that internationally-recognized Israeli territory is currently under “more than seventy years of occupation.” They also vilify Jewish communities inside  internationally-recognized Israeli territory as “settlements” and their residents as “settlers.” 

Moreover, Vice Arabia mislabels Israeli localities (of Jewish, Arab or mixed heritage) inside Israel’s internationally-recognized boundaries, including the Galilee, the Negev, Haifa, Caesarea, Lod, Beit She’an and others, as “Palestinian” and falsely places them in “Palestine” (here and here) or “the Palestinian interior” (here, here, here and here). Vice Arabia also uncritically featured maps which erase Israel from existence, whitewashing Palestinian self-determination efforts which seek to replace Israel as opposed to coexist alongside it. 

In a particularly striking case, a June 7. 2021 Vice Arabia Op-Ed by Adam Haj Yahya began (“Jerusalem, Gaza, the [West] Bank and the Interior – How did all Palestinians unite to combat imperialism and displacement”):

(full article online)









						After Whistleblowing on DW's Anti-Israel Bias, Vice Must Clean House
					

While Vice has done an exemplary job shining light on problems with antisemitism at Deutsche Welle Arabic, hateful anti-Israel content continues to fester at




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In addition to those contributors – Noga Tarnopolski, Linda Robinson and Steven Cook – listeners heard interviews with three people hardly renowned for their commitment to telling ‘the real story’ behind Middle East events.

The first of those interviews came at 17:38:

Marshall: “OK, before we discuss what this new alliance between Israel and the Arab states might be able to do to counter Iran, let’s get a perspective from Tehran itself. Dr Seyed Mohammad Marandi is chair of American studies at the University of Tehran. What’s been the reaction, I asked him, in Iran to the coming together of Israel and these Arab states?”

As we all too frequently have cause to note on these pages, BBC editorial guidelines concerning ‘contributors’ affiliations’ state:

“We should not automatically assume that contributors from other organisations (such as academics, journalists, researchers and representatives of charities and think-tanks) are unbiased. Appropriate information about their affiliations, funding and particular viewpoints should be made available to the audience, when relevant to the context.”

Nevertheless, Marshall made no effort to inform listeners that beyond his quasi-neutral academic title, Mohammad Marandi is a long-time Iranian regime loyalist and propagandist who has been described by the BBC in the past as having “close ties to the government in Tehran”. Despite the clear relevance to this particular interview, Marshall failed to clarify to BBC audiences around the world that the claims they were about to hear came from a man correctly described only two months ago by the BBC as “media advisor to Iran’s nuclear negotiation team”.

(full article online)









						BBC WS uses propagandists to tell ‘the real story’ about the Negev summit – part one
					

The April 1st edition of the BBC World Service radio programme ‘The Real Story’ – presented by Julian Marshall – was titled “Israel’s Arab Allies”




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Morocco, Israel, Bahrain, UAE Sign ‘Culture and Sports for Peace’ Agreement
					

On the margins of Expo 2020 Dubai, Morocco, Israel, Bahrain, and the United Arab Emirates signed the “Culture and Sports for Peace” agreement.




					www.moroccoworldnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Vice Arabia’s clear bias is also evident in its references to Israel’s internationally-recognized territory inside the 1949 ceasefire lines as “the occupied interior,” “the 1948 occupied territories” (here and here) or “the 48 territories.” Its reporters regularly claim that internationally-recognized Israeli territory is currently under “more than seventy years of occupation.” They also vilify Jewish communities inside internationally-recognized Israeli territory as “settlements” and their residents as “settlers.”


Hmm, maybe they know something you don't.

I have never seen anybody prove that not to be true.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hmm, maybe they know something you don't.
> 
> I have never seen anybody prove that not to be true.


It's been proven not to be true. See? That was easy. 

The simple question is, "what sovereign Arab lands were / are occupied"?

I'm sure I know something you don't.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It's been proven not to be true. See? That was easy.
> 
> The simple question is, "what sovereign Arab lands were / are occupied"?
> 
> I'm sure I know something you don't.


Define sovereign Arab lands.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Define sovereign Arab lands.


What sovereign Arab lands existed in what is known as Palestine, including TranJordan, during the Ottoman Empire? 

 Name them.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What sovereign Arab lands existed in what is known as Palestine, including TranJordan, during the Ottoman Empire?
> 
> Name them.


Deflection.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian media report:





> Settlers' cows grazed, today, Sunday, rain-fed cropsfor citizens in the Marmalah area in the northern Jordan Valley.
> And human rights activist Aref Daraghmeh said, "The settlers let off their cows in the rain-fed crops that the citizens planted in the agricultural lands in Marmalah, which led to the destruction of areas. "




This is strikingly similar to a February report:





> Over the past two weeks, the settlers have relied on releasing their cows to the citizens' rain-fed cropsin several areas of the northern Jordan Valley, especially Al Hadidiya, Makhoul and Samra.


Note that the articles don't say that the cows ate or damaged wheat or barley fields. Just "rain-fed crops."

What, exactly, are these "rain-fed crops"?

If this photo accompanying the story is accurate, "rain-fed crops" are otherwise known as ....grass.





Doesn't sound quite so menacing, does it?










						Zio-cows wreak havoc again on Arab grass
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Actions have consequences.  Ramadan used to be a time for peaceful introspection for Muslims.  Then, Muslim leaders decided they would turn the event into a time to kill Jews.  Stop Jew hatred. !!!!  ]

Israeli-Arabs will be prevented from entering the city of Jenin and merchants and other businessmen from the city will be unable to enter Israel following a situational assessment on Saturday evening.


Israel's Coordinator for Government Activities in the Territories, Maj.-Gen. Ghasan Alyan decided on a number of steps following a situational assessment with Defense Minister Benny Gantz on Saturday evening. Among them were several steps surrounding the city of Jenin.


Among the actions to be taken, is complete cessation of pedestrian and vehicular passage into and out of Jenin through the Gilboa Crossing (Jalameh) and the Reihan (Barta'ah) Crossing.

(full article online)









						City of Jenin to be closed following TLV terrorist attack
					

Among the actions to be taken, is complete cessation of pedestrian and vehicular passage into and out of Jenin through the Gilboa Crossing (Jalameh) and the Reihan (Barta'ah) Crossing.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Generation Jihad Ep. 68 — Israel terror wave: 3 weeks. 4 attacks. 13 dead. Here’s what we know. | FDD's Long War Journal
					

In just under three weeks, the most recent string of terrorism to strike Israel has so far included four high-profile attacks that left 13 dead and many more injured across Israel — including in heavily-populated civilian areas like Be’er Sheba and Tel Aviv. Just yesterday, a terrorist opened...



					www.longwarjournal.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas and other Palestinian groups in the Gaza Strip have attacked Bahrain and Turkey for condemning Thursday’s terrorist attack in Tel Aviv.


On Friday, Bahrain condemned the attack, describing it as a “terrorist operation.”


“We reiterate the Kingdom of Bahrain’s position that opposed all forms of terrorism and violence no matter the motives and justifications,” Bahrain’s Foreign Ministry said in a statement.

The Turkish Embassy in Israel condemned the terrorist attack and expressed concern over the recent increase in such actions. The embassy offered condolences to the families of those who lost their lives in the attack, as well as the government and the people of Israel.


The United Arab Emirates Embassy in Israel said in a statement that it “condemns the terrorist attack and expresses its condolences to the families of the victims of this dreadful act.”

(full article online )









						Hamas slams Bahrain, Turkey for condemning Tel Aviv attack
					

Hamas spokesperson Hazem Qassem denounced Bahrain and Turkey




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Failzero

Hamastan (Gaza) & Parts of the West Bank does not a Country Make


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Security cabinet votes to okay funds for another 40 KMs of barriers along so-called seam line, after at least 1 terrorist in recent attacks entered Israel through gap in the fence​








						Ministers approve NIS 300 million to upgrade West Bank security barrier
					

Security cabinet votes to okay funds to improve 40 KMs of barriers along so-called seam line, after at least 1 terrorist in recent attacks entered Israel through gap in the fence




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The government has authorized a suggestion proposed by Prime Minister Naftali Bennett, Welfare Minister Meir Cohen, and Foreign Minister Yair Lapid, and will be establishing a special taskforce which will formulate policies to cancel all welfare benefits and subsidies that would have been received by the families of Israel-Arab terrorists.

The members of the taskforce will be the directors-general of the Prime Minister's Office, the Alternate Prime Minister's office, the Public Security Ministry, the Justice Ministry, the Welfare Ministry, Social Security, the head of the National Security Council; and also representatives of the Defense Ministry, the Intelligence Ministry, the Attorney-General, and the National Security Council.

The taskforce will be charged with formulating recommendations for the government including specific changes to the law that will be needed, within 60 days.

"We are determined to rectify the situation and deal with everything that has been neglected for years, and to alter the equation such that it will no longer pay for anyone to involve himself in terrorist activities against Israeli citizens. As part of our program, we are going to settle the score with terrorists as well as with all those involved in their actions. Granting state benefits to the families of terrorists is absolutely absurd and the time has come to address this injustice. The Israeli government will continue to battle against terrorism with all means available -- there are no limits when it comes to this issue. The State of Israel will settle the score with anyone who has any connection with terrorism, direct or indirect."

Foreign Minister Lapid added, "Terrorists and their families need to know that there is a price to pay for harming innocent people. We will not tolerate a situation in which the families of terrorists receive state benefits when they could have taken action to prevent crimes that led to loss of life."

"This situation in which Israeli citizens turn against their fellow citizens requires an examination of the means available to address it," Welfare Minister Meir Cohen said. "We need to assess the various means, using deterrents as well as punishment; we cannot allow a situation to continue in which Israeli citizens take weapons into their hands and go out on murderous sprees and we sit with folded arms. We will fight terrorism with determination with all the tools we have."











						Government to cancel Social Security payments to terrorists' families
					

Special taskforce to make recommendations within 60 days, barring state funds from reaching families of Israel-Arab terrorists.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Poor, Poor, Oppressed Arab Palestinians. They should get more donations from Qatar, EU and all others in order to rebuild another one  its place, shouldn't they?  They should always be rewarded for depopulating the world of Jews specifically, and then the Arabs who kill those Jews  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Since Israel was rebuilt, Muslims insist in showing the truth about being related to the Jews since Abraham 's time.  Heck of a way of honoring and respecting their "Patriarchs" by destroying their tombs and anything else related to Judaism......again.....and again.....and again......]


A group of some 100 Muslim rioters attacked Joseph’s Tomb in Shechem (Nablus) on Saturday night and caused massive damage to the building, a Jewish site of prayer.

After throwing rocks at the complex, the rioters set fire to the building, broke the grave marker, and destroyed property. The Palestinian Authority’s police subsequently turned the rioters away.

When Jewish worshippers enter the site, they are routinely attacked by Arab rioters. The entry into Shechem, under Palestinian Authority (PA) control, occurs several times a year, usually around Jewish holidays. The prayers take place only during the night and under heavy security provided by the Israeli forces.


(full article online)

https://unitedwithisrael.org/palestinians-torch-sacred-jewish-historical-site-josephs-tomb/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Israeli+Astronaut’s+Passover+Seder+will+be+Out+of+this+World%3B+Palestinians+Torch+Sacred+Biblical+Tomb%3B+Anti-Israel+Celeb+Blasted+for+Condemning+Terror+Attack&utm_campaign=20220410_m167373435_Israeli+Astronaut’s+Passover+Seder+will+be+Out+of+this+World%3B+Palestinians+Torch+Sacred+Biblical+Tomb%3B+Anti-Israel+Celeb+Blasted+for+Condemning+Terror+Attack&utm_term=more_btn_dark_jpg


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The names of these organizations are not listed in the report on the meeting. All we see are how closely the UN works with unnamed Israel haters.

The report emphasizes how close the UN is to these organizations:





> [T]he objective of the Committee's engagement with civil society was to harness their potential in the OPT, Israel and elsewhere to promote its mandate through strengthened cooperation, including joint activities and exchange of information.


Its mandate includes destroying the Jewish state via the "right to return."

These unnamed civil society organizations are heavily involved in making Sheikh Jarrah Judenrein. It also includes Orwellian lies:





> Addressing the impact of the #Savesheikhjarrah campaign and local committees' activism, participants underlined the two layers of the Sheikh Jarrah issue. The first pertained to the neighbourhood itself, whereas another layer concerned the Old City of Jerusalem. Israel’s occupation here was characterized as “a story of resistance” that brought about new leaders and creative approaches to confront oppression. Furthermore, it was stressed that East Jerusalem belonged to everyone, and thatPalestinians had always been very keen to protect its religious and cultural diversity.


Really? The 19 years that Palestinians and Jordanians controlled the Old City, and current statements by Palestinian leaders that all of "Al Aqsa" belongs to them including the Western Wall, and that the Jewish Quarter's residents are illegal settlers, seems to indicate the exact opposite. 

Any claims that the UN is non-partisan are quite easily disproven here. 

But beyond that, there is a clear desire by the UN to keep the names of the NGOs it partners with a secret. (And they did this before Israel declared several "civil society organizations" terrorist, so that isn't the reason.)

People who care about transparency in the UN should be asking why this is. If organizations are important enough to help decide UN policy, shouldn't everyone know who they are?

(full article online)









						The UN refuses to reveal which Palestinian organizations it meets with - and strategizes with
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Failzero

Right to return does not apply to a Bedouin Arab whose Great Great Grandmother got off a camel and took a dump in the Gaza while in a caravan passin through


----------



## Sixties Fan

A March 17, 2022 article by Zeb Larson titled, “Tourism Gets a Refresh in the Hands of Activists Seeking to Decolonize the Industry,” promotes trips by a group called “Eyewitness Palestine.” The Eyewitness Palestine website prominently features a video that includes in text, “over the past 20 years, Eyewitness Palestine has taken 70 delegations to witness the injustices brought on by Israel’s settler colonialism and military occupation in occupied Palestine.” The video includes a former “delegate,” Lara Elborno, telling viewers,



> You see apartheid, you see segregation in real time. You don’t need to open a book, and read about apartheid, you can go visit Palestine, it’s alive and well, apartheid and colonialism and ethnic cleansing and segregation are alive and well in occupied Palestine.


Of course, nothing could be further from the truth.
------------
The website tells us that those who join its trip can expect to meetrepresentatives from anti-Israel NGOs such as B’Tselem, Adalah, Al Haq, Addameer, and Defense for Children International – Palestine. No organizations that would be likely to present an alternative point of view are listed.

Yet, the taxpayer funded _Smithsonian_ magazine promotes these trips:



> Eyewitness Palestine takes visitors to the occupied territories to help them learn more about the conditions facing Palestinians and to meet with both Palestinian and Israeli peacemakers. Founded in 2001, the educational program began as an outgrowth of the Fellowship of Reconciliation, an interfaith peace and justice organization in the U.S. Eyewitness Palestine is leading three delegations this year, dealing with conditions faced by Palestinian farmers, race and class, and more.



Prior to listing Eyewitness Palestine among other recommended “solidarity tourism” travel companies, Larson’s article also includes an insidious comparison of Israel and South Africa: “Solidarity tourism grew out of both the rise of mass tourism in the mid-20th century, which has grown to be a trillion-dollar industry, and the rise of transnational activism. Groups like the American Friends Service Committee, a Quaker activist group, and other religious organizations sent study-abroad trips to places like South Africa and Israel beginning in the 1950s.”

In South Africa, two of the apartheid laws, the Population Registration Act and the Group Areas Act, were passed in 1950. Israel at that time was newly reborn country with scant resources struggling to absorb unprecedented numbers of immigrants, including Holocaust survivors as well as many Mizrachi and Sephardic Jewish refugees from Arab lands; putting the two countries in the same category is ludicrous.

Larson also discusses the work of Jennifer Kelly, a sociologist at University of California, Santa Cruz, who “studies solidarity tourism in the context of the contested lands of Gaza and the West Bank.” Kelly uses the term solidarity tourism, Larson quotes, “‘as an umbrella term for a lot of different forms of tourism: decolonial tourism, critical tourism, or political tourism. … It’s really crucial to understand that tourism facilitates colonialism and replicates colonial state practice.’” Of course, Kelly and Larson have it backwards – it is Jews who are indigenous to the land of Israel, and the re-establishment of a Jewish state in the land after 2000 years of exile was a successful act of _decolonization_.

The _Smithsonian _magazine is a face of the Smithsonian Institution, the purpose of which is to “enrich the lives of the American people,” and the Board of Regents of which includes the Chief Justice of the US Supreme Court, the Vice President of the US, and six members of Congress. It should not promote a tour group that spreads falsehoods about Israel, our democratic ally and the world’s only Jewish state, and incites anti-Israel hostilities in the US.

(full article online)









						Smithsonian Magazine Promotes Anti-Israel Tour Group
					

Eyewitness Palestine promotes the falsehood that Israel is an apartheid state that engages in ethnic cleansing, introduces the participants on its trips to leaders




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Notably, AFP fails to give any information about the identity of the people killed on Israel’s side, calling them only “14 people.” It fails to point out the most salient information: all were innocent civilians targeted in terror attacks or security forces who died trying to halt those deadly attacks.

Instead, the news agency provides a false symmetry, concealing the glaring asymmetry which defines this latest round of violence, and each round before this one: Palestinian and Arab violence target Israelis engaged in life routines. Palestinian assailants die carrying out their murderous attacks, and also while clashing with troops carrying out operations to arrest terror suspects.

(full article online)









						How AFP Buries Palestinian Violence With Body Bags
					

AFP provides a false symmetry, concealing the glaring asymmetry which defines this latest round of violence, and each round before this one: the Israeli




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Associated Press was the latest major news agency to publish a headline obscuring Palestinian violence. Yesterday’s headline originally concealed a Palestinian firebombing attack, along with other violence, stating: “Israel troops kill Palestinian in West Bank, 4th in past day.” In particular, Mohammad Ali Ghneim, the Palestinian in question, was throwing a firebomb at an Israeli vehicle when troops killed him.

Thus, he was an assailant, not a victim, and yet AP’s headline inverted this basic fact.




In at least two out of the three other cases, the other Palestinian casualties were also assailants.
----------

Following CAMERA’s communication with AP, the news agency yesterday amended the headline to acknowledge the firebombing. The relatively improved headline states: “Israel troops kill 4th Palestinian after firebombing.”

While the amended headline does note the firebombing, it still fails to make clear that the slain Palestinian was the perpetrator of that attack. In other words, Ghneim was killed because he was an assailant; he was not an innocent bystander, or worse — an innocent whom the Israeli troops targeted with no justification.










						AP Amends Headline Which Erased Palestinian Firebomb Attack
					

While AP's amended headline acknowledges a firebombing, it still fails to make clear that the slain Palestinian perpetrated that attack.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

None of the above attacks received any coverage on the BBC News website.







On March 22nd four civilians were murdered and two civilians were wounded in a stabbing and vehicular attack in Be’er Sheva. The BBC News website’s report on that attack does not identify the victims.

The same report briefly alludes to “a spate of stabbings by Palestinians of Israelis in recent weeks” and “the third attack of its kind since Saturday” without providing any details.

On March 27th two members of the security forces were killed and five people wounded in a shooting attack in Hadera which was reported by the BBC News website.

On March 29th four civilians and one policeman were murdered and ten people were wounded in a shooting attack in Bnei Brak which was coveredon the BBC News website.

A stabbing attack which took place in Gush Etzion on the last day of the month was mentioned in a report on a different topic.

In conclusion, visitors to the BBC News website throughout March saw coverage of three fatal terror attacks (which were not described as such in the BBC’s own words) and just one of the larger number of non-fatal attacks. In the first quarter of 2022, the BBC News website reported 0.97% of the terror attacks which actually took place and all of the fatalities.






Related Articles:

(full article online)









						BBC NEWS COVERAGE OF TERRORISM IN ISRAEL – MARCH 2022
					

The Israel Security Agency’s report on terror attacks (Hebrew) during March 2022 shows that throughout the month a total of 190 incidents took place: 161 in




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Representative Ahmed Al-Qatawneh accused the government of selling vegetables to the Israeli market, which, he claimed, decreased local availability. He said that the government is expanding its relations with Israel and threatening Jordan's sovereignty, asking, "Is it reasonable for the Jordanian government to export vegetables to Israel, in light of a global food crisis due to Corona and in light of the Russian-Ukrainian war?"

The Jordanian Minister of Agriculture pointed out that exports to Israel are only about 10% of total Jordanian vegetable production and exports. Israel currently gets 1,300 tons per month  out of 12,500 tons exported outside the kingdom. Jordanian farmers produce about 150,000 tons a month of vegetables during the winter, and far more in the summer. Jordanians consume about 80% of the crop, with the rest being exported to other countries. Obviously Jordanian farmers benefit from exporting their crops to Israel.

When Qatawneh made the same accusations in January, the Jordan Valley Farmers Union strongly criticized him.

In other words, the MP's complaints aren't motivated by any interest in what is best for Jordan or its farmers and are pure hate for Israel.

In short, antisemitism.

Israel signed an agreement with Jordan last year to increase its imports of Jordanian vegetables to make up for the shortfall in local production by Israeli farmers who observe Shmitta, the Biblical sabbatical year for farmers.



(full article online)









						Jordanian vegetable prices increase for Ramadan - so naturally they blame the Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In an environment in which terror against Israel and Israelis is promoted, encouraged, and even rewarded - all on a daily basis - "it wasn't surprising to see the plethora of Palestinian announcements praising the terror attack in Tel Aviv on April 7, in which 3 Israelis were murdered and many others were injured.

Among those praising the attack were Fatah and its terror wing the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP), and the Palestinian Liberation Front (PLF), all of whom are members of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO).

While Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas heads both Fatah and the PLO, but could not be seen by the international community as staying silent, he issued a mealy-mouthed condemnation in which he said that “killing Palestinian and Israeli civilians will only lead to an additional deterioration of the situation.” [WAFA, official PA news agency, April 8, 2022; official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, April 9, 2022]

But while Abbas was “condemning” the murders, all the organizations he heads were busy glorifying it.

(full article online)









						Dr. Terror and Mr. Peace - How Abbas/Fatah/PLO organizations simultaneously praise, justify, and condemn the Tel Aviv terror attack | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah, the PFLP, the PLF, and the DFLP - all members of the PLO - praised the terror attack in which 3 were murdered in Tel Aviv on April 7




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Violence in the West Bank - in 1966.





Well, well, well.

Palestinian Arabs rioted against Jordan - but not because the West Bank was "occupied." 

They weren't clamoring for independence or freedom. 

They wanted Jordan to allow them to freely enter (pre-1967) Israel with guns so they could kill Jews with impunity. 

Jordan didn't like the idea too much, and they treated the Palestinians worse than Israel does now. Four Palestinians ended up being killed in anti-Jordan riots.











						In 1966, Palestinians protested against Jordan - but not to create a state in the West Bank
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Eyewitness Palestine website prominently features a video that includes in text, “over the past 20 years, Eyewitness Palestine has taken 70 delegations to witness the injustices brought on by Israel’s settler colonialism and military occupation in occupied Palestine.” The video includes a former “delegate,” Lara Elborno, telling viewers,


Thanks for the link.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Thanks for the link.



In 20 years, did you witness African politicians,
ever allowed in any of the Pali-Arab governments?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Head of the Samaria Regional Council Yossi Dagan, center, at the site of Joseph's Tomb in the West Bank during a rare daytime operation to renovate the site, April 13, 2022. (Roee Chedi/Samaria Regional Council)











						Vandalized site of Joseph’s Tomb restored in rare daytime operation
					

Previous renovations have taken place under the cover of darkness; one Palestinian killed in clashes with IDF at site; Samaria council head calls for reinstated IDF presence




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I went looking for old ads that mention "kosher for passover" from a century ago, and stumbled onto these two.

April 3, 1922:





March 28, 1923:





The ads themselves aren't remarkable. What is remarkable is the newspaper that they were published in: the Baltimore Evening Sun, a secular newspaper.

Jews were a bit less than 10% of the population of Baltimore in 1920, and lots of immigrants from Eastern Europe moved there. 

There was at least one Jewish newspaper in the city at the time. Yet the advertisers thought that they would do better by advertising to the entire Baltimore community - even including Hebrew and Yiddish in their ads!

It seems to indicate a remarkable confidence in their Jewishness, with no fear of "what will the goyim think?" that seems to be the default position of most Jews today, of all levels of religiosity. 

(And even then, the Jews were ahead of the progressive game in creating vegetarian meat substitutes!)











						The confident Kosher for Passover Jews of Baltimore in the 1920s
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An 18-year-old Bedouin Arab from the Bedouin city of Rahat in southern Israel was arrested for questioning by Shabak (Israel Security Agency) on suspicion that he carried out security crimes inspired by the ISIS terror organization.

The suspect, named as Bashar al-Galawi, is an Israeli citizen.

His interrogation revealed that he was an intensive consumer of ISIS-affiliated material, and supported the organization's ideas and goals. Al-Galawi also contacted an ISIS operative from Syria for the purpose of asking for help in reaching the country in order to join the terror organization and fight in its ranks.

(full article online)









						Bedouin Arab arrested on suspicion of planning to join ISIS
					

Suspect had reached out to an ISIS operative in Syria, asking for help in joining the terror organization, investigation reveals.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz interviewed a number of Gazans who escaped Gaza and are interned on the Greek island of Leros.

This one article says more about life in Gaza than the last 10,000 articles from the mainstream media combined. And that is not an exaggeration.

Excerpts:




> I am definitely not the only one who was arrested for ideas and for speaking out. Many demonstrators were arrested, and Hamas threatened them in order to prevent future actions. One time I was waiting for the release of a friend who had been arrested, and when he came out his face was swollen and bleeding. I barely recognized him.
> 
> Hamas doesn’t make do with thwarting demonstrations; they also prevent cultural events. They shut down parties and performances, they don’t allow concerts, and they spread the notion that artists are heretics. Oud players can perform in public areas, but if an audience gathers around them, that will cause a problem. For Hamas’ leaders, art is part of Western culture and has to be boycotted.
> 
> The prohibitions also relate to private life. Women have to wear a head covering when they go outside. There was a group of women who organized in the social media and demanded to be accepted as they are – but not long ago, a female journalist who was walking outside without a head covering was beaten by Hamas people and taken to the hospital. Of course, the sale of alcohol is forbidden, even to Christians who need it for religious rituals. They are compelled to make wine at home, secretly.
> ----------
> As a woman, life in Gaza was especially difficult for me. The oppression takes different forms. A married woman needs to get her husband’s approval to leave the house, and an unmarried woman can go out only if she is accompanied by a male relative. Traveling with a strange man is forbidden, so there are female taxi drivers only for women. Israel’s blockade hurts women in Gaza a lot because the exit permits are given mainly to men. Unemployment among women has increased, and so has domestic violence. In 2014 the daughter of neighbors was murdered, because she was said to be having sexual relations with a strange man. The doctors who examined the body found that she hadn’t lost her virginity.
> -----------
> When I grew up I had a car, so I worked as a taxi driver. After a few years Hamas seized the car. They said they would return it on condition I would work for their organization. They don’t leave citizens any other option: either join them or stay poor. When there is no work and no food, the only option for a better life – if you can call it that – is to join Hamas. The problem is that once you join, it is very hard to leave.
> 
> I have a good friend who understood when he was a teenager that he had no interest in women, but his parents forced him to marry one. He suffered a lot, and then Hamas found out about it and arrested him. You have to understand that Hamas has full control over the life of the individual. They have spies and police who walk around in the streets and impose order. For example, Hamas demands that couples show marriage documents. If an unmarried couple is out walking together and don’t have papers, the guy is arrested and the girl signs a commitment not to go out [in public] again with anyone.
> 
> When I look back and think about what I would have wanted most, I would have chosen to live in Israel and work there with my father in farming. He worked in Israel for decades as a farmer, when the border crossings were open.
> --------------
> The wars that Gaza went through left a lot of streets destroyed. The Hamas government talks about rehabilitation projects, and they get money for it, but the destruction remains. That’s of course not the situation with Hamas’ leaders, who always end up with renovated homes and new cars. Hamas declares victory, but in the meantime the children play in the rubble as though it were an amusement park. That’s how it is with us: The illusions we’re sold become part of life.
> --------------


These people can speak without fear because they left Gaza. Reporters in Gaza cannot report freely, nor can Gazans speak to them freely. 

Real journalists would do what they can to compensate for these shortfalls - mentioning Hamas censorship, for example. But unfortunately, this sort of story that actually illuminates how real life is in Gaza is exceedingly rare - because most journalists don't want to uncover or report the truth.

(full article online)









						Gaza stories the Western media NEVER reports
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palese, who’s described as a key backer of Independent candidate Allegra Spender in her race in the New South Wales district of Wentworth against incumbent Liberal MP – and former Ambassador to Israel – Dave Sharma, has indeed come under fire her comments about Israel.  And, as Jews in Wentworth represent roughly 12% of the district’s population (2016 figures), the issue of Israel is expected to play more prominently than it does in most districts throughout the Commonwealth.

Her op-ed continues:



> The Australian decided to define me based on three retweets (retweets!) that I posted. Two of them were over 10 years ago. I retweeted about the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) campaign during this year’s Sydney festival because it was a campaign that cut through very quickly and was much discussed in the campaign world. I was not part of that campaign, nor did I call for people to boycott the festival. I went to a festival event myself.


So, is Palese telling the truth when she says she not anti-Israel?

First, according to the Australian Jewish News, Palese didn’t merely retweet “about” the Sydney Festival boycott movement, but re-tweeted a tweet by Sydney Festival boycott organiser Fahad Ali praising artists who had withdrawn in support of BDS.  (Note also that Fahad Ali isn’t merely a pro-BDS activist, but someone who demonises Zionism as intrinsically racist, and once tweeted approvingly of antisemitic comments by Mohammed el-Kurd.)

Palese also tweeted this – in 2018, not “over 10 years ago” – accusing Israel, presumably in the context of Hamas organised violent riots on Israel’s border a few days earlier, of “killing unarmed children” whilst condemning her country’s “shocking support” for the Jewish state.

(full article online)









						Guardian contributor says she's NOT anti-Israel. Facts prove otherwise.
					

"This week I was shocked to discover myself on the front page of the Australian and other Murdoch-owned media where I was accused of being anti-Israel", began




					camera-uk.org


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC:
※→ Sixties Fan, et al,


Sixties Fan said:


> Palese, who’s described as a key backer of Independent candidate Allegra Spender in her race in the New South Wales district of Wentworth against incumbent Liberal MP – and former Ambassador to Israel – Dave Sharma, has indeed come under fire her comments about Israel.


"(Note also that Fahad Ali isn’t merely a pro-BDS activist, but someone who demonises Zionism as intrinsically racist, and once tweeted approvingly of antisemitic comments by Mohammed el-Kurd.)"


Sixties Fan said:


> Palese also tweeted this – in 2018, not “over 10 years ago” – accusing Israel, presumably in the context of Hamas organised violent riots on Israel’s border a few days earlier, of “killing unarmed children” whilst condemning her country’s “shocking support” for the Jewish state.


*(REFERENCES)

Register* General Assembly Pages 83-84


*Register* General Assembly Page 39

*(COMMENT)*

This is one of those "very strange" outcomes of the UN General Assembly.  At one point (1975), the UN General Assembly determines that:  "Zionism" = "Racism."  THEN some 16 years later, while deep into the discussion of the application of the Convention on the Elimination of Racism, a contradiction in the interpretation of the convention leads to an epiphany, that culminates in A/RES/46/86 (1991):  *"Zionism" ≠ "Racism."*  This lead to the revocation of the decision making that equivalency.

Political Candidates are notoriously poor in "fact-checking."   And even today, I run into people who still make that equivocation; three decades later.  I tend to think that Israel has mounted a very poor defense on that subject.  Israel (IMO) should let the fools make the mistake and then asked in to discuss the intent of A/RES/46/86.  Watch them back-peddle.

Similarly, the tagging of Israel as a colonial power when the determination has been made consistently over the last last half-century that Israel is NOT considered a Colonial Power in terms of the Middle East and the territory formerly under the Mandate.  Yet, there are some that still attempt to imply that Israel is a colonial power as applied to by *A/RES/1514 (XV)*.

And is should be remembered, that people with diplomatic experience (like being an Ambassador or Minister Counselor) are comfortable at being a "puppet" - whereas those who are leaders and independent in thought make their own universe. 






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## alexa

Stuartbirdan2 said:


> The David Horowitz Freedom Center is unique among conservative think tanks whose emphasis is on public policy and institutional reform in that it sees its role as that of a battle tank, geared to fight a war that many still don’t recognize. For 27 years, since its founding in 1988, the Center has been warning that the political left has declared war on America and its constitutional system, and is willing to collaborate with America’s enemies abroad and criminals at home to bring America down. For most of those years the Center was a voice crying in the wilderness with few willing to recognize the threat from the enemy within, a fifth column force that was steadily expanding its influence within the Democratic Party. With the election of a lifetime radical to the White House in 2008, the perceptions of conservatives began to change. But the Center remains unique as an organization dedicated to the war and to developing strategies to win it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian children’s education deeply impacted by ‘interference’ around West Bank schools, UN warns
> 
> 
> Alarmed by a high number of reported incidents of interference in or near Palestinian schools in the West Bank since the beginning of the school year in September, the UN called on Wednesday for them to be better-protected from the effects of Israeli occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Horowitz Freedom Center
> 
> 
> We are dedicated to the defense of free societies whose moral, cultural and economic foundations are under attack by leftist and Islamist enemies at home and abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.davidhorowitzfreedomcenter.org



They along with other US far right organisations were funding Tommy Robinson and trying to get him to get a decent size far right going in England.  The Middle East Forum being another.  I am not aware of them succeeding.









						Revealed: the hidden global network behind Tommy Robinson
					

Guardian investigation shows how cash, legal support and millions of tweets underpin anti-Islam activist




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

University of Haifa and the Bahrain-based King Hamad Global Centre for Peaceful Coexistence on Wednesday signed a Memorandum of Understanding to launch a partnership that will promote tolerance and coexistence in the Middle East, marking the third MOU that the Israeli university has reached with institutions in the Arab world following the landmark Abraham Accords.
Under the new agreement, University of Haifa and the King Hamad Global Centre will operate special development programs to promote coexistence between Jews and Arabs as well as educational programs to cultivate leadership among younger generations.

“Tolerance and pluralism are the qualities that characterize the campus of University of Haifa, and we are proud and excited about this historic cooperation with Bahrain for the benefit of all the people in the region,” said University of Haifa President Prof. Ron Robin.

(full article online )









						Haifa U signs MoU in Bahrain to promote Jewish-Arab coexistence
					

University of Haifa, King Hamad Global Centre for Peaceful Coexistence, sign MoU in Bahrain, promoting Jewish-Arab coexistence and young leadership.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It also proves that Zionism isn't "racism" or "ethnic cleansing." Zionism is simply an expression of the age-old desire to resurrect the Jewish nation in historic Jewish land.  Redefining it as racism is itself antisemitic.

Besides that, in comparison, you will not find a similar longing or desire or love of Jerusalem or the Land of Israel in any other culture or religion. The Arab interest in Jerusalem has always been the desire to take it away from Jews, not a desire for the city itself. When Arabs controlled Jerusalem, they showed very little interest in the city. 

The modern antisemites know this intuitively. They try to separate Jerusalem from Judaism. They want the Old City to become exclusively Palestinian, and call it "occupied" as if anything a Jew does there is illegal. Palestinians especially understand that if they win Jerusalem, Israel loses its heart - it becomes like any other secular nation. Jerusalem is what makes Israel special. 

They want to take Jerusalem away from Jews. We won't let them.

So, yes, the only thing you need to answer the modern antisemites is


----------



## Sixties Fan

All too often, the anti-Israel narratives at the United Nations run directly against the reality on the ground. Around the same time Palestinian rioters were attacking the Jewish holy site of Joseph’s Tomb, the UN’s latest anti-Israel inquiry was willingly lending its ear to someone who had just a week earlier used a pair of events to claim the Muslim holy site of al-Aqsa Mosque was in danger.

On April 9, just a few days before Passover, Palestinian rioters attacked and severely damaged the Jewish holy site of Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus. This isn’t the only attack on Joseph’s Tomb. On September 26, 1996, a Palestinian mob attacked and firebombed the same site, killing six Israelis. Attacks in 2000 and 2011 each led to the death of an Israeli. Multiple firebombing attacks occurred in 2015, in 2016 a Molotov cocktail was thrown at Jewish worshippers at the site, and on August 31, 2016, another shooting attack wounded an Israeli.

The deadly September 1996 attack is particularly relevant. It had been incited by claims that a “tunnel” being dug at the Temple Mount was threatening al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem. As Charles Krauthammer wrote in TIME Magazine a couple weeks later:



> “[D]uring the ‘tunnel’ riots of two weeks ago, there were incidents of murder and sacrilege. One occurred in Nablus, an Arab town under P.L.O. control. There is in Nablus a Jewish religious site, Joseph’s Tomb. Under the P.L.O.-Israeli peace accords, it remained a tiny enclave peopled by devout Jews and, for protection, a few Israeli soldiers. On Sept. 26, it was attacked by a Palestinian mob throwing firebombs. Six Israelis were killed. Many prayer books were burned.”


Despite the fact that the “tunnel” was, in fact, just the opening of an additional entrance to an already existing archaeological excavation under the Western Wall (a Jewish holy site) that did not threaten any Islamic holy sites, actors such as the Arab League and the UN added fuel to the fire by legitimizing and broadcasting the “al-Aqsa is in danger” myth. Nary a word was spared for the deadly attack by Palestinians on the Jewish holy places of Nablus that did occur, and which was incited by the libel spewed by the Palestinians, Arab League, and the UN.

Fast forward to 2022. On March 26, an Arab Israeli by the name of Mohammed Barakeh, chairman of the “High Follow-Up Committee for Arab Citizens of Israel,” spoke at a pair of “Land Day” events held in Gaza and the Negev. At one of these events, speakers “called for the continuation of ‘armed resistance.’” Notable among the other speakers was a senior figure from the terrorist organization Palestinian Islamic Jihad, Khaled al-Batash. According to the Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center, al-Batash told the crowd that he:

(full article online)









						CAMERA Op-Ed: The Desecration of Tombs and Truths: A UN Inquiry Asks an Inciter About Root Causes of Conflict
					

Around the same time Palestinian rioters were attacking the Jewish holy site of Joseph’s Tomb, the UN’s latest anti-Israel inquiry was willingly lending its




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


If you don't want rocks, don't go there.

You don't need a PhD.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> If you don't want rocks, don't go there.
> 
> You don't need a PhD.


Definitely, you do need a PhD.

But.....you....getting one....highly unlikely.

Your feelings about Jews will definitely get in the way.

Throwing rocks at Jews is more of the PhD you will get.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

All too often, the anti-Israel narratives at the United Nations run directly against the reality on the ground. Around the same time Palestinian rioters were attacking the Jewish holy site of Joseph’s Tomb, the UN’s latest anti-Israel inquiry was willingly lending its ear to someone who had just a week earlier used a pair of events to claim the Muslim holy site of al-Aqsa Mosque was in danger.

On April 9, just a few days before Passover, Palestinian rioters attacked and severely damaged the Jewish holy site of Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus. This isn’t the only attack on Joseph’s Tomb. On September 26, 1996, a Palestinian mob attacked and firebombed the same site, killing six Israelis. Attacks in 2000 and 2011 each led to the death of an Israeli. Multiple firebombing attacks occurred in 2015, in 2016 a Molotov cocktail was thrown at Jewish worshippers at the site, and on August 31, 2016, another shooting attack wounded an Israeli.

The deadly September 1996 attack is particularly relevant. It had been incited by claims that a “tunnel” being dug at the Temple Mount was threatening al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem. As Charles Krauthammer wrote in TIME Magazine a couple weeks later:
----------
Notably, during the March 31 meeting with the COI, Barakeh falsely accused Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett of the same type of incitement Barakeh himself engaged in five days earlier. According to the Palestinian Authority’s Wafa News Agency (and confirmed by Adalah’s press release):



> “[Barakeh] also expressed deep concern about Israeli authorities giving out weapons to right-wing settler groups, especially after Israel’s Prime Minister called on citizens, earlier this week, to take up arms and use them against Palestinians in the streets.”


None of this is true. What Bennett actually said, following several attacks deep inside Israel amidst a wave of deadly terrorism not seen since 2006, was:



> “As of now, soldiers in mandatory, career and reserve service, from rifle-level 3 and up, will carry their weapons home from their bases. We are also currently evaluating a larger framework to involve civilian volunteers who want to help and be of assistance. What is expected of you, citizens of Israel? Alertness and responsibility. Open your eyes. Whoever has a license to carry a weapon, this is the time to carry it.”


Yet the narrative heard by the COI, delivered by Barakeh, is the one they almost certainly wanted to hear to confirm the conclusions they had reached even before the COI was formed. Like the UN in 1996, the COI will almost certainly ignore the dangerous levels of incitement and violence against Israelis and Jewish holy sites and pin the blame instead on imaginary Jewish incitement and threats against Islamic holy sites.

When the COI delivers its report in June, barring a radical awakening by the commissioners, it will once again spew largely baseless slander against the Jewish state. As in the past, media coverage of these reports will likely overlook the extremely shoddy, unprofessional nature of the “investigation,” the heavily biased background of the “investigators,” and the context of who the commissioners chose to seek out. For those who value honest, fact-based discourse, it will be essential to remember details like the COI’s meeting with Barakeh when reviewing the report’s conclusions.

(full article online)









						CAMERA Op-Ed: The Desecration of Tombs and Truths: A UN Inquiry Asks an Inciter About Root Causes of Conflict
					

Around the same time Palestinian rioters were attacking the Jewish holy site of Joseph’s Tomb, the UN’s latest anti-Israel inquiry was willingly lending its




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A _Guardian_ article – via Agence France Presse – focused on Palestinians killed and injured in clashes with Israeli troops who’ve been engaged in anti-terror operations in West Bank cities in response to the four recent terror attacks that claimed 14 Israeli lives in the past three weeks.

The article (“Palestinian lawyer and teen killed as Israel raids West Bank amid escalating violence”, April 13) reported on two recent Palestinian fatalities, and opened thusly:



> A Palestinian lawyer and a teenager have been killed on the fifth day of Israeli raids in the West Bank following deadly attacks in the Jewish state, amid heightened tensions after a religious site was vandalised.


Which religious site was vandalised, and who vandalised it?

Nine paragraphs down, we finally learn which “religious site” they’re referring to, but not who vandalised it.



> Violent clashes had erupted earlier in the day in Nablus, where Israeli forces were escorting a work crew that came to repair Joseph’s Tomb.
> The site is sacred to Jews and was smashed in an act of vandalism last weekend.


Fourteen paragraphs down from that sentence, we’re told the following:



> The holy site, where Jews say the Biblical patriarch Joseph is buried, is a frequent flashpoint between Israelis and Palestinians. It was partially destroyed in 2000 during a Palestinian uprising and also torched in 2015.


Remarkably, the article never gets around to mentioning that – like the 2015 torching and 2000 destruction they allude to – the recent attack(s) on Joseph’s Tomb were committed by Palestinians.  In fact, there were two separate Palestinian attacks on the Jewish holy site earlier in the week, as well as a shooting of two Jews who entered the site after the first act of vandalism.

According to an IDF spokesperson, on the first night, April 9th, roughly a hundred Palestinians broke into the site, which is located in Area A of the West Bank, under complete Palestinian Authority (PA) control, rioted, set the Tomb ablaze and smashed objects inside before being dispersed by IDF forces and PA security.

(full article online)









						Guardian obfuscates Palestinian perpetrators of Joseph's Tomb vandalism
					

A Guardian article - via Agence France Presse - focused on Palestinians killed and injured in clashes with Israeli troops who've been engaged in anti-terror op




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Inaugural direct flight between Tel Aviv and Egypt’s Sharm el-Sheikh takes off
					

El Al official says looking to expand the number of flights to the Egyptian resort beyond three a week, as large numbers of Israelis expected to visit Sinai over Passover




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not enough Arabs.  Not enough Muslims. ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

__





						Israel-Haters Infuriated by Wine from Samaria at White House Passover Seder | United with Israel
					

The Psagot wine served at the White House seder sent Israel-haters into a frenzy, disparaging Jews who live in Judea and Samara as 'colonizers' and 'illegal settlers.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Now, here’s what really happened:

Around 4 a.m. on Friday morning, dozens of Palestinians began marching around al-Aqsa Mosque (some carrying banners associated with Hamas), started breaking stones and them throwing them at police and Jewish worshipers at the Western Wall below – while stockpiling more rocks at the mosque to prepare for further attacks.  Palestinians later barricaded themselves inside the mosque and hurled stones and fireworks toward officers .  The violence prevented large numbers of Muslim from worshiping at al-Aqsa.

Police moved in to quell the riot only after morning prayers were concluded.

Here’s some footage:



(full article online)









						Guardian obfuscates Palestinian desecration of al-Aqsa Mosque
					

At a time when more and more journalists have decided to eschew objectivity and truth in favor of partisan advocacy, the Guardian's naked promotion of the Pale




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_In an April 13, 2022 statement,[1] the International Union of Muslim Scholars (IUMS), which is supported by Qatar and Turkey, praised the perpetrators of the recent terror attacks in Israel, calling them "heroic mujahideen" and stressing that such attacks are "the only path towards the liberation of Palestine." The statement, which was signed by 40 organizations, also called on the Palestinians to march to and remain inside the Al-Aqsa mosque until the end of the month of Ramadan, saying that doing so would be a form of waging jihad for the sake of Allah. Claiming that the Israeli armed forces and the settlers are planning to storm the Al-Aqsa mosque in order to sacrifice an animal there, it emphasized that doing so would constitute "an attempt to impose an extremely dangerous new reality."_

(full article online)









						In Statement, International Union Of Muslim Scholars (IUMS), Which Is Funded By Qatar And Turkey, Praises Perpetrators Of Recent Terror Attacks In Israel, Calls On Palestinians To March To And Remain In Al-Aqsa Mosque Until Ramadan's End, Urges 'The 
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

To put it very simply, Arabs in Israel have a great life. But if that is the case, why do so many Arabs yell, scream, and throw stones at the Israel Armed Forces. The answer is not as simple as the question. Not all Arabs are the same. Just like any nationality in nearly any country, there are differences between different groups.

There are moderate Arabs who are perfectly happy to live in Israel as they know what the alternatives are over the borders of Israel. There are non-moderate Arabs who are NOT happy living in Israel despite their knowledge of the alternatives over the borders of Israel. And then there are the Arabs who spend their day and nights doing everything they can to destroy the State of Israel from within. 

For the last 100+ years, these three categories of Arabs have existed. From time to time, the more moderate wing of Arabs seem to rise up to more powerful positions. But just as quickly as they rise, they usually lose power to the more radical Muslim groups. Throughout the State of Israel, there are different Arab groups that dominate in different areas of the State of Israel.

(full article online)












						Do You Know These Three Myth-Busting Facts About Israel? - Israel Unwired
					

ow many people protesting the rights of minorities in Israel know that a non-Jew was the successful head of Israel's coronavirus task force for many months in 2021?




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There's more: Halley's Comet is associated with Jews and comes around every 76 years, and reaches its aphelion point in 2022. Sure, 76 solar years is not 76 Hijra (lunar) years, and no one associates Halley's Comet with Jews, but don't worry about that.

The Haaretz writer, Ori Nir, who works at Americans for Peace Now, says:


> Palestinians are not uneducated. Youth literacy in the West Bank and Gaza Strip is almost 100 percent. Enrollment ratio in higher education is among the highest in the world. It is not a society governed by irrational notions or sentiments. And Jarrar is no yahoo. I spoke with him several times in the mid-1990s, after his return from being briefly deported by Israel to Lebanon together with 414 other Palestinian extremists. He is a highly educated, compelling, charismatic interlocutor.


So why do they believe this stupidity? Nir says:




> Palestinians are attracted to these notions because their society and polity are so weak in comparison to powerful Israel, because they are in deep despair, having lost hope for liberating themselves from Israel’s rule and have lost hope for achieving political independence, and because they seek retribution for what they view as injustice.



This is a refraction of the truth.

This isn't the first prophecy of Israel's demise. These predictions have been part of Palestinian culture since it began. 

The West said that Israel would not last. Arab nations said they would destroy Israel. Arafat put a plan forward to destroy Israel. So did Qaddafi, and Iran, and BDS, and the Israeli far-Left. Any news that hints that Israel is in trouble gets amplified and any news about Israel being successful is quashed in Palestinian media. 

Palestinians have been told from birth that Israel is a temporary anomaly, not a hard fact. That is why they don't work towards peace or consider compromise - why give up any advantage when time is on their side and Israel's demise is inevitable?

This is the magical thinking of Palestinians. It is the same magical thinking that claims that Palestinian solidarity protected Al Aqsa Mosque from being invaded by Jews who otherwise would have offered the Paschal sacrifice on Friday. 

(full article online)









						73% of Palestinians believe Quranic "prophecy" that Israel will be destroyed by June
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli security forces arrested two Arab teens involved in the violent assault against a group of haredi men en route to morning prayers in the Old City of Jerusalem Sunday.

On Monday morning, the police department released footage from the arrest of the two suspects, who attempted to flee officers immediately after the attack.

Border Police officers pursued the assailants on foot and apprehended them.


The suspects, ages 17 and 13, are residents of the Silwan neighborhood of Jerusalem and the Old City respectively.

(vide video online)









						Watch: Arabs who assaulted Jews in Old City of Jerusalem arrested
					

Border Police officers nab Arabs who violently assaulted haredi men in Old City of Jerusalem Sunday morning.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the light of the stupidity of this past weekend, where masses of Israel haters all chose to believe the same absurd lie that Jews planned to take over the Temple Mount, I found this article quoting Herbert Samuel* refuting the exact same lie - in 1922.*






Then, as now, the rumors are spread by antisemites - in that case, by the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem whose Jew-hatred was explicit and cannot be denied. Today, it is by the Palestinian Authority, Hamas, Islamic Jihad, Jordanian lawmakers and others whose equally obvious antisemitism is routinely denied by the oh-so-woke people of today. 











						100 years ago: "Al Aqsa is in danger!!!!"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

here was one exception: the Palestinian Center for Human Rights wrote up the incident on Friday. And if you read their condemnation of Israel carefully, you see that they admit that the Israeli police were forced to respond to being attacked first:



> As per PCHR investigations, as al-Aqsa Mosque’s gates were opened and thousands of worshipers arrived for al-Fajir (dawn) prayers on Friday, 15 April 2022, the atmosphere was extremely tense due to the heavy IOF presence in the area, and on the rooftops near al-Silsila and al-Magharba gates. Thousands of worshippers gathered and prayed;* after al-Fajir prayer, young men prepared wooden roadblocks around the al-Qibli prayer hall* in *anticipation *of a *possible *IOF raid. *They fired firecrackers towards al-Magharba gate where IOF stationed.* Immediately, IOF raided the entire Mosque with hundreds of troops; the soldiers started shooting live bullets, tear gas canisters and stun grenades aggressively and randomly. As a result, dozens of worshipers and gathered civilians were wounded.


In the following paragraphs we learn that "live bullets" means rubber bullets. And the police didn't enter Al Aqsa "immediately," they waited hours until prayers were over and Palestinians barricaded themselves inside and threw stones - but to Palestinians, the entire Temple Mount is called "the Al Aqsa mosque" so PCHR is not technically lying if you know that little fact.

Several paragraphs later, they admit:


> It should be noted that on Thursday afternoon, 14 April 2022, around 2000 worshippers performed I’tikaf in the Qibli Chapel in al-Aqsa Mosque despite IOF’s harassment and heavy deployment in the mosque yards, at its gates and around it to.  *This was upon national calls to mobilize on Friday dawn, 15 April 2022, against settlers’ attempts to hold sacrifices *after calls from settlement organizations for the Jewish Passover holiday, which start today and continue for a week, provoking extensive outrage among Palestinians.  Therefore, *the Israeli authorities announced to stop any sacrifice attempts.*





Reading between the lines, PCHR reluctantly admits the truth: there was no danger of Jewish "sacrifices" being held on Friday. The Palestinian "worshippers" were told to "mobilize" Thursday night and early Friday morning. The violence was started by Palestinians. 

Of course, PCHR doesn't mention that fireworks and stones were stockpiled ahead of time and the violence was planned by the "worshippers."

PCHR tried to twist the facts into something where they could condemn Israel. The other ones decided to stay silent because ultimately they would be forced to admit that the only desecration of the Al Aqsa mosque came from Palestinians who turned it into a headquarters for attacking Israeli police.

(full article online)









						How "human rights groups" covered (or didn't cover) Friday's Temple Mount riots
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> here was one exception: the Palestinian Center for Human Rights wrote up the incident on Friday. And if you read their condemnation of Israel carefully, you see that they admit that the Israeli police were forced to respond to being attacked first:
> 
> 
> In the following paragraphs we learn that "live bullets" means rubber bullets. And the police didn't enter Al Aqsa "immediately," they waited hours until prayers were over and Palestinians barricaded themselves inside and threw stones - but to Palestinians, the entire Temple Mount is called "the Al Aqsa mosque" so PCHR is not technically lying if you know that little fact.
> 
> Several paragraphs later, they admit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading between the lines, PCHR reluctantly admits the truth: there was no danger of Jewish "sacrifices" being held on Friday. The Palestinian "worshippers" were told to "mobilize" Thursday night and early Friday morning. The violence was started by Palestinians.
> 
> Of course, PCHR doesn't mention that fireworks and stones were stockpiled ahead of time and the violence was planned by the "worshippers."
> 
> PCHR tried to twist the facts into something where they could condemn Israel. The other ones decided to stay silent because ultimately they would be forced to admit that the only desecration of the Al Aqsa mosque came from Palestinians who turned it into a headquarters for attacking Israeli police.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How "human rights groups" covered (or didn't cover) Friday's Temple Mount riots
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Al-Aqsa Mosque is peaceful until the riot police come to start a riot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Al-Aqsa Mosque is peaceful until the riot police come to start a riot.


Get the real news, not the news from your Palestinian friends.

Then.....you will get to the truth.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Get the real news, not the news from your Palestinian friends.
> 
> Then.....you will get to the truth.


There is never any problems at the mosque until the Israeli goontards show up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> There is never any problems at the mosque until the Israeli goontards show up.


The problem happened from the Hamas goons who destroyed part of the Mosque to have rocks to throw at the Israelis.

Most Muslims were peaceful and came to worship.  Not your favorite ones.  The ones who endlessly provoke and then attack Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The problem happened from the Hamas goons who destroyed part of the Mosque to have rocks to throw at the Israelis.
> 
> Most Muslims were peaceful and came to worship.  Not your favorite ones.  The ones who endlessly provoke and then attack Jews.





Sixties Fan said:


> The ones who endlessly provoke and then attack Jews.


How can you attack Jews in a Muslim religious site?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> How can you attack Jews in a Muslim religious site?


It's not an islamist religious site. It's a gee-had and war planning center. 









						Police video shows how Friday’s terrorists got their guns onto Temple Mount
					

Newly released security footage reveals fourth man who brought weapons onto site, shows attackers moments before they shot dead two police officers




					www.google.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It's not an islamist religious site. It's a gee-had and war planning center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police video shows how Friday’s terrorists got their guns onto Temple Mount
> 
> 
> Newly released security footage reveals fourth man who brought weapons onto site, shows attackers moments before they shot dead two police officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


What are they going to do with guns if there is nobody to shoot?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How can you attack Jews in a Muslim religious site?



It is not an attack when you appropriate holy sites with mosques,
or Arab supremacists don't know how to use those mosques
to attack Jews and others?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> What are they going to do with guns if there is nobody to shoot?



It's not that they even murder their own in a mosque...









						70 years ago, Jordan's king assassinated by Palestinian on Temple Mount
					

Abdullah was assassinated by a Palestinian gunman while exiting al-Aqsa Mosque with his grandson Hussein.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan’s failure to promote interfaith relations between Muslims and Jews has once again witnessed rioting on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem. 
More than 400 Arabs were arrested and more than 150 wounded by Israeli police – reacting to lethal rocks and other objects being stockpiled inside the Mosque and stones being thrown at Jews worshipping below at Judaism’s holiest site – the Western Wall.
Jordan and Israel committed to undertake the following obligations under the terms of article 9 of their 1994 Peace Treaty:

-----------

Abdullah was awarded the prestigious 2018 Templeton Prize for doing:

“more to seek religious harmony within Islam and between Islam and other religions than any other living political leader”.

Abdullah apparently overlooked promoting Muslim-Jewish interfaith relations as promised in the Peace Treaty during these important overseas trips.

A Common Word explains why Jews have been excluded from Jordan’s interfaith program:

“Jewish scriptures are invoked repeatedly and respectfully in the document. It is quite normal for documents to be bilateral without implying the exclusion of others. Moreover, this is a Theological document and the problems between Jews and Muslims are essentially political and thus religious de facto and not Theological de jure, with both religions having essentially the same understanding of the Unity of the One God — as we see it at least. Also, Jewish Scholars and Rabbis have participated in the Common Word Conferences in Yale and Cambridge.”



Abdullah has been remiss in not promoting this message out of respect for his father King Hussein’s memory.
.28 years later – with relations between Jews and Muslims improving following the Abraham Accords - Jordan and Israel need to promote interfaith relations between Jews and Muslims in Jerusalem – sacred to Jews, Christians and Muslims - more than ever before.

(full article online)









						Jew-hatred in Jerusalem
					

Jordan, committed to promoting interfaith relations with Jews and Christians, let antisemtism grow and made peace with Christians.Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For several weeks, Israel has tried to work with relevant authorities to prevent violence at this holy time and despite the rioting, ensured that 60,000 Palestinian-Arabs could pray at Al Aqsa after the morning riots.

The NCCM eblast continued by claiming the same occurred last year: “This has happened before. Just last year in Ramadan 2021, Israeli forces came into Al Aqsa Mosque in clear violation of international human rights law. Then came the devastating war that followed.”

In 2021, during the Hamas-led war against Israel, the Al Aqsa Mosque was used by Palestinian extremists as a staging ground for violent attacks against Jewish worshipers at the Western Wall. This is not a matter of opinion, and it is not up for dispute. It is a matter of public record, supported by significant amount of photographic proof from inside the Al Aqsa Mosque, showing rocks and fireworks being kept inside the holy site by Palestinian extremists.

As such, the Palestinians injured during last year’s riots, just like the 150 estimated to be injured recently, are the fault entirely of Palestinian-Arab rioters, not of Israel.

The NCCM campaign, which encouraged readers and followers to write to Canada’s Foreign Minister, Melanie Joly, demanding a condemnation of Israel, is not only outright disinformation, but in our view, is egregious incitement.

Rather than correctly pointing the finger at the violent Palestinian rioters who are turning a revered Islamic holy site into a place of violence, the NCCM has decided to perversely engage in victim blaming. By making this argument, the NCCM, in our view, is engaging in incitement against Israel, accusing it of violating the religious rights of Muslims. This is an extraordinarily serious claim, and given that it is utter fiction, it is remarkably irresponsible and dangerous on the part of NCCM, in our eyes, to give a platform to this conspiracy theory.

During last year’s war between Hamas and Israel, Jews were randomly targeted for hate crimes by pro-Palestinian activists around the world, including in Canada. And by continuing to beat this drum of disinformation, the NCCM, in our estimation, is actively throwing gasoline on the fire of antisemitism.

(full article online)









						Canadian Muslim Group Blames Israel For Violent Palestinian Rioting
					

For the first time in more than three decades, the holidays of Passover, Easter and Ramadan coincided, with billions of




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iyad Doudi is the Facebook name of Iyad Al Dajani, a conspiracy theorist and anti-Israel pundit. Iyad Al Dajani frequently uses slurs  "apartheid"  "terrorist" "racist" "Nazi" " fascist" to describe Israeli policies such as ticketing illegally parked cars.

He has declared that the Israelis have elected "racist fascist" people to their Parliment and that they are implementing "Nazi laws" in Israel.   No, he isn't referring to the 17 Arab members of the Knesset.

What makes Iyad Al Dajani any different from the mass of Internet trolls we see online? Iyad AL Dajani is a professional.

Check out his linked in profile

_
(Dr.Phil.) Iyad AlDajani is the director of the doctoral school for Reconciliation, Conflict Transformation, and Peacebuilding Studies at the University of Jena. He the executive director for the Academic Alliance for Reconciliation in the Middle East and North Africa. He is a very innovative and creative researcher in the field of overcoming violence, religious peacemaking, and reconciliation through applied Internet communication technologies applied to Scientific Computing and Digital Research. He researches how to conduct digital scientific research with all its innovative methods and techniques in mostly concerned with applied Ethics in Digital Humanities. He has also become one of the essential activists working on that field.




_
The director of the doctoral school for Reconciliation, Conflict Transformation, and Peacebuilding Studies at the University of Jena is a vile hatemongering internet troll. The lying, ignorant dealer in antisemitic tropes markets himself as an "innovative and creative researcher in the field of overcoming violence, religious peacemaking".



Is there any wonder there is no peace?

(full article online)









						Meet Iyad Al Dajani, vile antisemitic troll and director of Reconciliation, Conflict Transformation, and Peacebuilding Studies at the University of Jena
					

Iyad Doudi is the Facebook name of Iyad Al Dajani, a conspiracy theorist and anti-Israel pundit. Iyad Al Dajani frequently uses slurs  "apar...




					proisraelbaybloggers.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

JNS reported:


> A senior rabbi in the United Arab Emirates has revealed plans to develop the Gulf Cooperation Council’s (GCC) first fully-functioning Jewish neighborhood as the population there continues to grow.
> 
> “We will be seeing more houses of worship, schools—from nurseries to higher education—a dedicated place for the mikvah, more kosher food establishments, a community center,” described Rabbi Dr. Elie Abadie as reported in The Jerusalem Post. “What we need is a Jewish neighborhood, and I have been speaking with a few real estate developers about this.”
> 
> He added that “we would like a neighborhood with a synagogue, private homes, condominiums, hotels, shopping centers.”



Let the conspiracy theories begin!

Al Akhbar is very upset at this plan:



> The Emirates will add, to its many features, a Jewish neighborhood, which it apparently claims to be a symbol of tolerance, but in reality it is an attempt to integrate security with Israel, which is required to protect the Abu Dhabi regime, with the decline of the American guarantee for it and other Gulf regimes. As for the goal for Israel, it is the settlement of the Arabian Peninsula, where this neighborhood will represent *the first Israeli settlement outside the “land of milk and honey”*, to be spread in one way or another later on* to Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar and the Sultanate of Oman*


I'm not certain how seven million Jews will occupy the lands of 100,000,000 people, but those Jews are smart, so they'll find a way.











						New conspiracy theory: Jewish neighborhood in UAE is the first "Israeli settlement" in Israel's occupation of the Gulf
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Criticizing is one thing.  Now, how can one teach someone like him the truth?  How does not get the right information through to them to make a difference?  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Journal de Montréal Publishes Misleading Headline on Current Conflict with Palestinians
					

English to follow... Dans la parution d'aujourd'hui du Journal de Montréal, un article a été publié sous le titre 'Échanges




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> It's not that they even murder their own in a mosque...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 years ago, Jordan's king assassinated by Palestinian on Temple Mount
> 
> 
> Abdullah was assassinated by a Palestinian gunman while exiting al-Aqsa Mosque with his grandson Hussein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


70-years-ago??? WOW, systemic problem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Estephan Salameh, who is the advisor to Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas for aid coordination, says that no foreign countries have paid a red cent so far this year of their pledges to help the Palestinian budget.

He said, “We expect to receive 200 to 300 million dollars in international financial support for the Palestinian government treasury this year, but so far none of those financial pledges have arrived."

Speaking to Voice of Palestine Radio, Salameh said that in 2021, the PAlestinian Authority only received 10% of the amount it had gotten in 2013 and 2014. That was when the EU and Arab governments didn't care about accountability or transparency.

Humanitarian and development support towards NGOs have not been affected much at all, he said.

A donors' conference, scheduled to be held on May 5 in Brussels, will attempt to garner international support for the Palestinian treasury, and the Palestinians hope to convince attendees to pressure Israel to stop reducing tax revenues in the amount that the Abbas regime uses to pay terrorists and their families, which is a significant portion of the PA budget. In 2021, the PA paid some $270 million as rewards to terrorists.

Obliquely alluding to the well known corruption in the PA that has prompted the huge drop in aid, Salameh added, ""We are implementing a comprehensive reform plan, especially in the financial and economic sectors."

Which they have said for many years.










						Foreign cash aid to Palestinian Authority so far this year: $0
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish news service TRTWorld tweeted a video where the announcer completely contradicts what the video is showing:



You can clearly see the fireworks being shot from inside the mosque, and not a hint of Israeli police. Yet the announcer says that the Palestinians are taking shelter to avoid "Israeli fire." 

The police did fire flash bombs and people did run into the mosque - *after *this scene.

I've seen deceptive captions on photos before to tell people they are looking at something other than what they are seeing, but this is exceptionally egregious.

In a similar vein, here's a video of Jews visiting the Temple Mount this morning, the last day they will be allowed to do so this month. Palestinians are trying to intimidate the Jews by chanting slogans at them, and the Jews good-naturedly clap along, wave and even dance to the attempts at intimidation.



The caption at Al Qastal: 

"Colonial Israeli settlers perform Talmudic prayers to provoke Palestinians during the storming of Jerusalem's Al-Aqsa Mosque"

See? Jews smiling and laughing at attempts to intimidate them is a provocation against the sensitive feelings of Palestinians!

(vide videos online)









						When the video doesn't support the anti-Israel narrative, it is time for gaslighting
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

For over a hundred years, Palestinian Arabs have been making up the lie that JEws are plotting against Al Aqsa mosque.

Why? Because no matter how Jews react, Palestinians end up gaining more support.





Incidentally, the lie that "Al Aqsa is in danger" is an example of something that is definitely antisemitic under the EoZ definition of antisemitism (as a "malicious lie against Jews as a people/nation"), and not obviously under the IHRA Working Definition or the others.









						Palestinians cannot lose with the "Al Aqsa is in Danger" libel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Five years ago, Elkhoury formed a group of Israeli minorities – Muslims, Christians, Druze and Bedouin - who were interested in getting more involved in society, including serving in the Israel Defense Forces and other forms of national service. What he found was that while there were a number of Arab Israeli diplomats, there were few average Arab citizens speaking out about life in Israel. His efforts helped change that.

“Now we have so many that are just waiting to go and speak,” he told Walker.

When the group is on campuses they are often met with a combination or surprise and even animosity by anti-Israel activists, Elkhoury described. He said that many anti-Israel activists don’t recognize Israel’s basic right to exist and when minorities appear on their campuses defending the Jewish state, “it shakes their whole lives and beliefs… These people – we take the rug from under their feet.”



(full article and podcast online)









						Arab Israeli Christian aims to debunk myths about Jewish state
					

“They see me and my ideas as a threat to what they are trying to promote."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While Israeli Police are fighting continuous Palestinian Muslim violence in Jerusalem intended to prevent Jews from visiting or praying at the Temple Mount, a Palestinian imam led a prayer in a mosque that was broadcast on PA TV, calling for the extermination of Jews:



> *“Allah delight us with the extermination of the evil Jews” *



In addition, he called for extermination of those he called “their hypocritical supporters who have evil and their hearts.”

 Significantly, this imam presented the extermination of Jews in his Ramadan prayer in the Al-Ain Mosque in El-Bireh, near Ramallah, as something that will bring pleasure and “delight” to Palestinians.

Palestinian Media Watch has pointed out numerous times that the PA’s presenting the murder of Jews and Israelis as fulfillment of Islam is very potent incitement to murder. The Palestinian Muslim population is very religious and presenting the killing of Jews as something that Allah supports raises Palestinian murder of Israelis from a nationalistic act to an Islamic act of worship. Calling for this during the month of Ramadan is literally inviting murder.

PMW has notified the Israeli Police and hopes that it will act against this explicit incitement to murder.
PMW also called for the arrest of the head of PA TV, Khaled Sukkar, and the head of Palestinian Broadcast Corporation, Ahmad Assaf.

(full article online)









						PMW demands arrest of PA TV imam for calling to exterminate the Jews | PMW Analysis
					

PMW calls to arrest PA imam for inciting genocide on official PA TV




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

For a study that is ostensibly solely focused on the ancient cultural treasures that may one day cease to exist because of Israel, there seems to be an inordinate focus on other alleged Israeli “crimes.”

For example, Forensic Architecture deviates from its examination of threatened historical sites to include the false and widely debunked “apartheid” claim as well as castigate Israel for defending itself after Hamas initiated a war last May when it fired a salvo of rockets at Jerusalem.

Further to this point, there is not a single mention of Gaza’s terrorist rulers Hamas in the entire report, which is clearly an oversight given the group’s complete disregard for the kind of antiquities that Forensic Architecture professes to care so deeply about.

For instance, there is no reference to the Hamas-ordered ruin that occurred at Gaza’s earliest archaeological site — a 4,500-year-old Bronze Age settlement that was first excavated more than two decades ago. As reported in 2017, the group ordered bulldozers to flatten the site to make space for construction works and terrorist infrastructure.

In 2013, Hamas oversaw the demolition of other ancient treasures, including part of the UNESCO heritage site Anthedon Harbor, which dates back 3,000 years and which is the primary subject of the report, in order to build more bases for terror training.

Hamas’ war against other sites of great archaeological significance has been documented elsewhere in detail (see, for instance, here).

(full article online)









						Forensic Architecture 'Investigation' Into 'Destruction of Gaza's Antiquities' Glosses Over Real Archaeological Crimes | Honest Reporting
					

The UK-based "research group" Forensic Architecture insists that it scrutinizes "human rights or environmental issue not otherwise adequately addressed by




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A thirty-two-year-old Beirut-born cleric, Nasrallah was chosen by Hezbollah’s twelve-member Shura Council, the group’s religious leadership, who recommended him to Iran’s then-president Hashemi Rafsanjani. For a time, Nasrallah was Musawi’s “star disciple,” Bergman notes. But the two would eventually have disagreements, with Nasrallah opposing close ties with the Syrian regime of Hafez al-Assad and believing that “the guerilla war against Israel should be prioritized” over attempts to take control of the government in Lebanon.

But with Nasrallah at the helm, Hezbollah would both prioritize the war against Israel and eventually take over the levers of power in Lebanon. Ironically, the group would also forge even closer ties with both Iran and Syria, including taking part in the Syrian civil war to prevent the overthrow of Bashar al-Assad, Hafez’s son and successor. Indeed, Bergman notes, “after the targeting killing” of Musawi, the “priorities shifted” and the IRGC “began to prefer Nasrallah’s approach.”

In early March 1992, Hezbollah carried out two attacks in Turkey, one aimed at an Istanbul synagogue and the other the car bombing of the chief security officer for the Israeli embassy, Ehud Sadan. And on March 17, Hezbollah used a car bomb outside the Israeli embassy in Buenos Aires, Argentina. The explosion murdered twenty-nine people and injured 242 others. Hezbollah had officially gone global in its attempts to murder and maim Jews. To be sure, Hezbollah had always been vociferously anti-Semitic, singling out Jewish passengers during its previous skyjackings. But March 1992 seemed to signal grander ambitions.

The sophistication behind the attacks, particularly the Buenos Aires bombing, showed that the group had planned them well in advance of Musawi’s assassination. A subsequent investigation by Israel and the CIA would determine that the bombing had been carried out by one of forty-five sleeper cells that Hezbollah had deployed all over the world. More attacks would follow.

In January 1993 and March 1994, Hezbollah attempted to carry out attacks in Turkey and Thailand, targeting the head of the Turkish Jewish community and the Israeli Embassy, respectively. And on July 18, 1994, Hezbollah perpetrated the bombing of the Argentine Jewish Mutual Association (AMIA) building in Buenos Aires, murdering eighty-five people and wounding more than 300. The AMIA bombing stood as the worst terrorist attack in the Western hemisphere until Sept. 11, 2001.

Hezbollah also advanced in Lebanon. Empowered by Nasrallah, Imad Mughniyeh increased attacks on the IDF. “From month to month and year to year, Hezbollah’s performance improved and its daring increased,” Bergman noted. The group “employed increasingly sophisticated electronic systems” to monitor IDF radio communications, stepped up its operational tempo, and used finely tuned propaganda aimed at encouraging Israel to withdraw from southern Lebanon—all to lamentable success. By 2000, Israel withdrew from southern Lebanon, handing Nasrallah’s Hezbollah a tremendous PR victory.

(full article online)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/hezbollah’s-turning-point-came-1992-201599


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, we tweeted journalist Faten Elwan a simple question, based on a highly unlikely claim in her Guardian article (“Rebuilding Nablus: the brothers bringing life to ancient Palestinian streets”, April 15) published on the outlet’s Global Development page, which is supported by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.

--------








So, in response to our query concerning an unsourced and highly unlikely claim, which she published in a global media outlet, that her Palestinian protagonist served 15 years in an Israeli prison for merely “protesting the occupation”, the journalist spouted an unintelligible non-sequitur.

We then decided to looked into it ourselves, doing the fact-checking that Ms. Elwan should have done, and quickly confirmed, based on court documents(Hebrew), that Kittana was in fact convicted for acts of terror he perpetrated in 2002 – the height of the 2nd Intifada – which included firing at soldiers and throwing a grenade at them.

We’ll be complaining to Guardian editors, asking that the article be amended to note Kittana’s conviction for terror offences.

(full article online)









						Guardian journo fails to fact-check wild Palestinian claim
					

Last week, we tweeted journalist Faten Elwan a simple question, based on a highly unlikely claim in her Guardian article ("Rebuilding Nablus: the brothers brin




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some recent EoZ memes
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

But his message in Arabic was much different in content and tone:








> Reviving Aya Sofia is glad tidings *regarding the return of the Al-Aqsa Mosque’s freedom.*
> 
> Reviving Aya Sofia is a new beginning for Muslims all over the world on the way out from dark ages.
> 
> Reviving Aya Sofia does not only represent the return of hope for Muslims, but for all the wronged, oppressed, down-trodden, and exploited.
> 
> Reviving Aya Sofia is a greeting from the bottom of our hearts to all the cities that represent our civilization, starting with Bukhara, all the way to Andalusia.
> 
> Reopening the Aya Sofia – the will of Mehmed Fatih (Mehmed “the Conqueror”) – as a mosque, 70 years after the return of the call to prayer is a revival (resurrection) that was fulfilled belatedly.
> 
> This scene is the best answer to the disgusting attacks that target all our symbolic values all over the Islamic world.
> 
> Through all the steps that Turkey has taken lately, it affirms that it is active, not passive, in this time and place.
> 
> Allah willing, we will continue on this blessed path, without stopping, tirelessly and indefatigably, with all our resolve, sacrifice, and persistence, until we reach our goal.


fl
And what goal might that be, if it includes Islamicizing Spain (Andalusia)  and making the Temple Mount Judenrein again?

(full article online)









						Erdogan doubletalk in English and Arabic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In none of the instances were the "red alert" air raid sirens sounded.

The rocket which fell in Beit Hanoun exploded next to an UNRWA facility which serves as a school operated by the agency. As a result of the launch, one Arab at the site was injured and evacuated to a local hospital.

(full article online )









						Gazan rocket fired towards Israel damages UNRWA facility
					

Rocket fired towards Israel lands within Gaza, causing damage to UNRWA facility.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> 70-years-ago??? WOW, systemic problem.



Islamists policy of treating minorities and using holy cites
as bases for attacks is indeed a systemic problem.

This is not only against Jews, they use holy sites
for fuel conflict also against Muslims.

Then lowlifes pretend to joke about it,
trying hard to ridicule, as if it's not
the outcome of their agenda.


----------



## rylah

The goals of 'peaceful protests'....
and what 'globalize intifada' means in action.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rather, the status quo leaves Israel in charge of the Temple Mount’s security, so Israel remains within its rights to place metal detectors at the entrances to the sites, install security cameras and restrict access when security circumstances warrant — even at the risk of being the Grinch that steals Ramadan.

If Israeli leaders decide that direct administration of the Temple Mount is too risky, they should offer custodianship to someone else. The very idea, of course, is unpalatable because it goes against Israeli sovereignty over Jerusalem and Judaism’s holiest site.

But the mere threat of this carrot being offered — let’s say, to Saudi Arabia to close out a peace agreement — might be enough for Jordan to take its prestigious “special role” more seriously.
King Abdullah enjoys the prestige of being the custodian, and the legitimacy of his monarchy in large part rests on the title.

But being a custodian isn’t a ceremonial position. It requires someone to rein in the rioting youth, the Mourabiton and firebrands like Raed Salah. Watching Ramadan violence from the sidelines and issuing annual statements denouncing Israel doesn’t work anymore.

If Jordan can’t or won’t use its influence to calm the Temple Mount year after year, there’s no point being the holy site’s custodian in the first place.

(full article online)

https://worldisraelnews.com/its-time-to-end-jordans-special-status-on-the-temple-mount-opinion/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Bring+Anti-Israel+Violence+to+NY%3F+Israel+Prevents+‘Disaster’+on+Temple+Mount%3B+Omar+Shows+How+Much+She+Hates+America%3B+Vogue+Promotes+Supermodel’s+Anti-Israel+Posts&utm_campaign=20220424_m167578435_Bring+Anti-Israel+Violence+to+NY%3F+Israel+Prevents+‘Disaster’+on+Temple+Mount%3B+Omar+Shows+How+Much+She+Hates+America%3B+Vogue+Promotes+Supermodel’s+Anti-Israel+Posts&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel’s northern border has been mostly quiet since a 2006 war against Hezbollah guerrillas, who have sway in southern Lebanon and an arsenal of advanced rockets.

Small Palestinian factions in Lebanon have fired sporadically on Israel in the past.

(full article online)









						Rocket Fired From Lebanon at Israel Hits Open Area: IDF
					

A pickup truck with a rocket launcher is seen in Chouaya, Lebanon, August 6, 2021. REUTERS/Karamallah Daher A projectile was …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

No pushing or shoving. No raised voices. Nothing. (There was one minor incident of shoving when dome pilgrims decided to break through the barricade.)

But it is headline-worthy for Palestinians who want to create a story of Israeli evil, so the facts are secondary to the narrative.

Here's the really ironic part: Even if you claim that Israel is occupying Jerusalem, the security of the event is the responsibility of the occupying force!

Thousands of people want to jam into a tiny space to see this annual event, and it has been chaotic, dangerous and even deadly in the past, especially under Muslim rule. Here is the description from a AP dispatch datelined April 2, 1955:





Under international law, an occupier (and even more so a sovereign state) has a primary obligation to ensure public health and safety. 

The 1907 Hague Regulations says that the occupier "shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety." This is a primary responsibility. If Israel *wouldn't *bring police to maintain order at an event that could easily get out of hand in occupied territory, it would be violating international law!

But doing basic, polite and unobtrusive crowd control is being blown up into a huge violation of human rights. 

The only reason for the crowd control to begin with is that Israel does not want a repeat of the disaster that happened last year in Meron when 45 Jews were trampled to death. 

Israel-haters, though, want to see bloodshed - that they can blame on Israel. And if Israel prevents the bloodshed, then they blame Israel for maintaining order. 

The lies and hypocrisy are obvious to anyone who isn't already invested in hating Israel.

(full article online)









						How to create an anti-Israel story based on literally nothing
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Saturday, Palestinian prime minister Muhammad Shtayyeh spoke to the Palestinian Businessmen Association. In attendance were also government ministers.

His words make it pretty clear that the Palestinians have never accepted Israel's existence.

Shtayyeh said, "Israeli Prime Minister Bennett’s recent statements that Palestine is not an occupied land but a disputed land, and this statement was adopted by all previous Israeli governments. We responded to him that *Palestine belongs to the Palestinians and this occupied land will be liberated.* *The historical right is ours, Jerusalem is ours, and Palestine is ours."*

He also compared Palestinian terrorism to Ukraine, saying, "The world uses double standards, as it sees in Ukraine heroism and Palestine as terrorism. "

Yeah, well, no one in Ukraine is attacking Russians sitting in coffee shops.











						The mask slips: PA prime minister indicates that all of Israel and Jerusalem is Palestinian
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## ESay

Sixties Fan said:


>


Moscow back in the 1960-70ss funded and supported Palestinian national movement, as a mean to undermine Israel, the US' main ally in the Middle East. Now, some try to draw parallels between Palestinian and Ukrainian resistance. Among the main differences, the former was funded by Moscow while the latter is against Moscow. 

Ironically, many in Israel (especially on the right side of political spectrum, let's remember Bibi as an example) support ties and cooperation with Russia as a guarantee of Israel's security. I wonder whether it takes long for Israel to switch the sides again.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab Canadians Lawyers Association is planning to release a paper on May 9 where they will define what they call "anti-Palestinian racism."

According to the ACLA, “Anti-Palestinian racism operates to silence the Palestinian experience and expressions of solidarity with Palestinians,* including characterizing those who defend Palestinians and are critical of Israel’s policies or conduct as antisemitic*.”

First of all, no one - and I mean *no one* - tries to "silence expressions of solidarity against Palestinians." It is a straw man. The people who style themselves as "pro-Palestinian" invariably cross the line into a seething hatred for Jewish nationalism and often against Jews themselves, and that is what Jews oppose. 

But more insidiously, the ACLA is saying that non-Palestinians can be the victims of "anti-Palestinian racism" - based not on national origin or ethnicity or race, but purely on their political opinions!

So they are not only defining certain treatment of Palestinians themselves as racist, but also pointing out that anti-Zionists who are practicing antisemitism is also part of anti-Palestinian racism. Anyone can be a victim of anti-Palestinian racism - based purely on their *political *beliefs.

That is a breathtaking expansion of the word "racism."

(full article online)









						Canadian Arab lawyers create a ridiculous definition of "anti-Palestinian racism"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Arab Canadians Lawyers Association is planning to release a paper on May 9 where they will define what they call "anti-Palestinian racism."
> 
> According to the ACLA, “Anti-Palestinian racism operates to silence the Palestinian experience and expressions of solidarity with Palestinians,* including characterizing those who defend Palestinians and are critical of Israel’s policies or conduct as antisemitic*.”
> 
> First of all, no one - and I mean *no one* - tries to "silence expressions of solidarity against Palestinians." It is a straw man. The people who style themselves as "pro-Palestinian" invariably cross the line into a seething hatred for Jewish nationalism and often against Jews themselves, and that is what Jews oppose.
> 
> But more insidiously, the ACLA is saying that non-Palestinians can be the victims of "anti-Palestinian racism" - based not on national origin or ethnicity or race, but purely on their political opinions!
> 
> So they are not only defining certain treatment of Palestinians themselves as racist, but also pointing out that anti-Zionists who are practicing antisemitism is also part of anti-Palestinian racism. Anyone can be a victim of anti-Palestinian racism - based purely on their *political *beliefs.
> 
> That is a breathtaking expansion of the word "racism."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Arab lawyers create a ridiculous definition of "anti-Palestinian racism"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



*



			First of all, no one - and I mean no one - tries to "silence expressions of solidarity against Palestinians."
		
Click to expand...

*PALESTINIAN  STUDENTS  EXCEPTION TO FREE SPEECH Pt one​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> PALESTINIAN  STUDENTS  EXCEPTION TO FREE SPEECH Pt one​


This is like Russia complaining that the West is not giving it free rein to bomb Ukraine and murder Ukrainians, while it continues to do so.

Boo Whoo


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Palestinian terrorists from Lebanon tried to ignite another arena,” Maj. Gen. Amir Baram, commander of the IDF’s Northern Command, said in a speech at a ceremony in northern Israel.

“Only less than 48 hours ago we came across a Palestinian terror attempt to violate our daily routine, from Lebanon,” Baram continued.

(full article online)









						Senior Israeli Commander Says Palestinians Behind Lebanon Rocket
					

An Israeli soldier cleans the cannon of an artillery unit on the Israeli side of the border with Lebanon, August …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It has long been known that the Guardian newspaper has lost the plot. It is not just anti-Israel obsessive (see examples 1,2,3,4,5). The Guardian jumped down the rabbit hole of ‘woke’ ideology and today provides oxygen for every toxic hard-left movement that exists. But the Guardian also runs smear campaigns to undermine those who oppose its friends. How do I know this for sure? Because they just tried to pull that stunt with me.

Initial contact​On Thursday I was contacted via my website by Stephanie Kirchgaessner from the Guardian. She asked if I was available to speak to her about the 2019 report I wrote on Amnesty International:





This was a fascinating approach. I consider the Guardian ‘hostile’ to the west, the UK, the US, liberal thinking, free speech, Jews, Israel, and Zionism, so it is odd they would contact me about anything. When I wrote the report – a 200-page detailed investigation of Amnesty’s anti-Israel bias that was supported with almost 600 footnotes – the Guardian completely ignored it. Kirchgaessner is also based in the US, and I am a simple lad from Essex.

My response​The problem my detractors have when they take me on, is that there is nothing more to me than I have made publicly available. I am just a Jewish guy from the outskirts of London with a keyboard, a ‘particular set of skills’, and a fetish for outing antisemites. I have absolutely nothing to hide. Which means that when I am contacted by a journalist, I am able to talk freely about anything that is related explicitly to me.

Yes, I know that what I say can be twisted and so on – but there can be no meat to anything they put together. Which is why my research has been respectfully covered by everyone from the BBC to the Times and the only outlets that do run hit pieces on me are those such as the Electronic Intifada, Mondoweiss and so on. *I am a target only for lying antisemitic rags.*

I gave Kirchgaessner my number and awaited her call.

Due Diligence​As always I did a little ‘due diligence’ before the call. I read that Stephanie Kirchgaessner spent fourteen years at the FT before joining the Guardian in late 2014. She is the Guardian’s ‘US investigations correspondent’. I found nothing of note about her on media watchdog sites such as ‘CAMERA‘ and ‘Honest Reporting‘. I did learn that she has been a lead in the investigation into the PEGASUS spyware and the Israeli company behind it – NSO.

NSO did provide a link, however tenuous. Kirchgaessner is deeply involved in the investigations into PEGASUS and so is Amnesty International. But surely, nobody would be so insane that they would link me to NSO? It would take a dark conspiratorial mindset to tie an independent fighter against antisemitism in London, to a hi-tech spyware company in Israel. This is in the ‘David Miller’ sphere of conspiratorial nonsense (Miller is a sacked Bristol University academic who loves to draw massive web-diagrams about ‘Zionist’ money, influence and power). Surely, I thought to myself, the Guardian do not swim in the same sewer as the real haters. Oh, how wrong can someone be!

The Guardian Kirchgaessner phone call​We spoke on Friday evening (Friday evening is always a good time for a journalist to call someone Jewish). I informed her that I consider the Guardian a hostile newspaper. This cut through any need for unnecessary pretence and she got straight to the point. She wanted to suggest that my Amnesty report had been funded by NSO in order to ‘retaliate’ for the Amnesty investigation into NSO.

In my head I was falling off my chair in hysterics at the thought that my hand-to-mouth research has ever been seriously ‘funded’ by anyone.

The call ended with Kirchgaessner arguing about dates, in a strange (and exceedingly silly) attempt to protect her thesis – because she needed to convince herself that my interest in Amnesty only came about after Amnesty’s interest in NSO. *sigh*. Does anyone not know about Amnesty’s blood libel over Jenin in 2002? One of my closest activist friends, Richard Millett, was even physically threatened by Amnesty’s anti-Israel obsessive Kristyan Benedict at an event in 2011. I have a decades-long list of complaints. Kirchgaessner is obviously totally ignorant of the subject she is trying to build a conspiracy around.

During the call Kirchgaessner went on to tell me two other things of interest. One, is that she is friendly with (and she used the words ‘full disclosure’ as she told me this) – Agnès Callamard, the Secretary General at Amnesty. The other nugget was that the idea that my report was somehow an NSO funded attack – was also part of Amnesty’s own considerations.

This means that following discussions with her friends at Amnesty over my report – a Guardian journalist came hunting in order to try to discredit my report by linking my motivations in fighting antisemitism to NSO money.

Wow.

(full article online)









						Under attack from the conspiracy theories of the Guardian newspaper
					

The Guardian have joined Electronic Intifada in trying to build global antisemitic conspiracy theories. They picked on the wrong Jew.



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Political Zionists like Theodor Herzl were concerned with the plight of Jews in Europe and across the world; they sought a safe haven for Jews who were being persecuted and murdered. They never envisioned oppressing anyone — but hoped Jews could live in peace with their neighbors.

After Herzl first defined political Zionism, it branched off into numerous different ideologies. These included Labor Zionism, which sought to blend Zionism with socialism. Religious Zionism saw the rebirth of the State of Israel as part of the process of bringing about the messianic era. Another branch, cultural Zionism, emphasized creating a new national culture for Jews, such as learning the revived language of Hebrew.

When the Israeli Declaration of Independence was penned, the founders of the state swore that it would “ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education, and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions, and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.”

While Israel is certainly not a perfect nation, it has usually lived up to these principles; and when it hasn’t, it has tried to do better.

Zionists accepted an Arab state alongside Israel in 1948; the Palestinians and Arab states didn’t, and launched a war of extermination against the Jews there. That is the reason there is no Palestinian state today, along with the rejection of countless peace offers since, and numerous wars launched by the Palestinians and Arab states to destroy Israel, rather than live in peace with it. It was this violence and terrorism that forced Israel to be active in some of the disputed territories today.

It is wrong to say that Israel seeks to oppress Palestinians as a matter of national policy. Nothing could be further from the truth.

Zionism only concerns itself with establishing a sovereign Jewish state. Ask any Zionist today, and they will tell you why they are proud of Israel, and why they think Israel is important. They will speak of the Jewish people’s special bond, our history in the Levant, and how Israel has saved hundreds of thousands of Jews from persecution, and a possible future genocide.

The idea behind CAMERA on Campus’ “This is What a Zionist Looks Like” campaignis to show people how diverse Zionism is, and how Zionism is a positive movement that seeks to protect Jews, and all people in the region.

(full article online)









						Don’t Believe the Lies: Zionism Is a Movement of Peace
					

Theodor Herzl in Basel, Switzerland, in 1897. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. One of the biggest lies ever told about Zionism is …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Fortier quotes Sarah Abdelshamy, one of the protesters, who tells the newspaper “The attacks in al-Aqsa are just one example of many. The Nakba, which is the day of catastrophe, is every single day. The Zionist forces—the occupation forces—use any force necessary to oppress and dispossess Palestinians every single day.”

The article then explains that “Nakba” or Arabic for ‘catastrophe,’ refers to the “displacement of hundreds of thousands of ethnic Palestinians after the creation of Israel in 1948.”

Abdelshamy’s quote is rife with hateful disinformation. The only aggressive attacks taking place on the Temple Mount are at the hands of Palestinian extremists and rioters, not the Jerusalem police who entered the Al-Asqa Mosque to remove potentially deadly weapons.

The term ‘Nakba’ is a hateful phrase that serves to effectively erase the Jewish People’s three thousand years of history in their ancestral homeland. While it is true that in 1948, thousands of Arabs in Israel left the newly independent Jewish State, they left largely as a result of the Arab-led war of aggression against nascent Israel, and Arab leaders who encouraged Arabs to flee, expecting they would soon return after the Jewish State was destroyed.

It is perfectly legitimate to disagree with any – even all – Israeli policies. Israel, as a democratic state, guarantees this freedom of expression to all its citizens, regardless of religion. But giving space to voices who not only deny Israel’s right to exist as a Jewish State, and which is a de facto denial of the Jewish People’s indisputable historical connection to their own homeland, is little more than an incitement to hatred and certainly has no place being reported in The Link.

Another interviewee, a student and demonstration participant named Nabeel, was even more unapologetic in his assault on Israel’s right to exist.

“[The Canadian government doesn’t] even condemn Israel. See how quickly governments sanctioned Russia when it invaded Ukraine? It’s been 70 years [since the Israeli occupation],” The Link quotes him as saying.

It was 74 years ago that Israel, the nation-state of the Jewish People, gained independence from the United Kingdom after nearly two thousand years under a string of foreign occupiers. At the time, Israel was not in possession of eastern Jerusalem or Judea & Samaria (often called the West Bank), regions with three millennia of Jewish history.

Clearly, for some of the protesters in Montreal, Israel became a villain since the day of its independence, thus suggesting that its very existence is invalid.

(full article online)









						Concordia University Student Newspaper Whitewashes Anti-Israel Rally
					

In a recent article in The Link, Concordia University’s student newspaper, “Palestinian Montrealers protest Israeli police raids on al-Aqsa Mosque,”




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

Father of convicted terrorist threatens father of slain soldier victim
					

Odeh Abu Jaudah, who faces separate accusations tied to the case, tells Boaz Kokia: 'We know where you live, you are murderers'; police later detain him over threats




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Arab Parliament, which is part of the League of Arab States, issued an empty statement of support for UNRWA:




> In a statement issued on Tuesday, the Arab Parliament affirmed its absolute support for UNRWA to continue to play its role in providing basic and necessary services to Palestinian refugees, as it is the only mechanism that carries out this important humanitarian responsibility to improve the conditions of Palestinians in the Palestinian territories.
> 
> It pointed out *the importance of providing the necessary support to UNRWA, *especially with the financial conditions it faces, and the negative repercussions of the Corona pandemic, with the aim of maintaining the continuation of its work as required.
> 
> The Arab Parliament called on the international community to assume its responsibilities towards the Palestinian refugees, *through aid and funding, *to enable UNRWA to continue its work...


Of the nearly $1.2 billion pledged to UNRWA in 2021, *less than 4% came from Arab states.* (And some of that may never be paid!) 

It is easier to demand that the world provide Palestinians with free food, education and medical care for ever than to actually write a check to UNRWA.

The Arab Parliament is just another hypocritical organization. 











						Arab League Parliament demands UNRWA be funded - but they sure don't want to fund it themselves
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Bloomberg News has failed to correct two straight-forward errors in its Israel coverage. In her April 12 business story (“Israelis Rush for Gun Licenses After A Series of Fatal Shootings“), Gwen Ackerman errs about Israeli-Arabs, wrongly reporting that the population “mostly identify as Palestinian.” In fact, polling data shows that the opposite is true. They mostly *don’t *identify as Palestinians. A 2019 Israel Democracy Institute report found that only 13 percent of surveyed identify as Palestinian (“Jews and Arabs: Conditional Partnership“).




(vide online)
Screenshot from IDI report


Other surveys have similar findings. For example, a 2017 study by Arik Rudnitzky and Itamar Radai found that only 8.9 percent of Israeli Arabs identify as “Palestinian in Israel/Palestinian citizen in Israel” and 15.4 percent identify as “Palestinian” (“Citizenship, Identity and Political Participation . . . ” p. 22).

A third study, conducted by Camille Fuchs of Tel Aviv University, found only 7 percent of non-Jewish people in Israel identify as Palestinian.

While CAMERA supplied this data to Bloomberg, the news outlet has yet to correct.

(full article online)









						Bloomberg Fails to Correct on Israeli Arabs, Army Service
					

Contrary to Bloomberg reporting, Israeli Arabs mostly don't identify as Palestinian and not all Israelis are required to complete military service. Does 'The Bloomberg




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Very amusing ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are Israeli citizens who are buying and renting properties in Palestinian territories.

No protests. No life imprisonment for the sellers. No talk about "Israeli settlers." 

*Because they aren't Jewish.*

How much more evidence do you need to understand that Palestinians and their supporters are antisemitic? All their claims that they are merely against Israelis and not Jews are proven to be lies by their silence about Israeli Arabs buying, renting or opening businesses across the Green Line.

Moreover, the fact that Israeli Arabs live in the West Bank disproves the other absurd charge that Israel practices "apartheid" against Palestinians. 

Let's pretend that one of these Israeli Arabs joins a riot and get arrested for throwing a firebomb. He would not get a trial in a military court but in an Israeli court - just like any other Israeli citizen. The laws that apply to him would be the laws of Israel.

Which proves that all the accusations of "racism" against Israel are lies.

This is why you don't hear much about the Israeli Arabs who have residences in Nablus, or in Ariel, or in French Hill or Beit Safafa - all across the Green Line. Because they destroy the narrative of Israel discriminating against Arabs. They disprove the claims that only Jews live in "settlements" or the lie that there are "Jewish-only roads." 

(full article online)









						Israeli Arabs are buying houses in the West Bank. Why aren't they "illegal settlers"?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

At a multi-religious conference in Lebanon last week backed by the Christian Maronite patriarch, speakers pushed for the country to adopt a neutral foreign policy — and even broached the taboo subject of normalization with Israel.

The conference, titled “On Reclaiming Neutrality in Lebanon,” was held on Saturday in the central Lebanese town of Harissa under the auspices of Maronite Patriarch Bechara Al-Ra’i. The top cleric’s representative, like other participants, urged the country to leave the Iran-dominated regional axis and assume a more neutral foreign policy stance, which they insisted was essential to Lebanese identity.

“What is required now is not to introduce the idea of neutrality into the Lebanese system, but to restore the neutrality that the Lebanese have lost due to their increasing foreign affiliations,” said Samir Mazloum, the patriarch’s representative at the gathering.

(full article online)









						At Lebanon multi-religious conference, calls to repeal ban on contacts with Israelis
					

Speakers at confab hosted by Maronite Christian sect's chief cleric push for Lebanese neutrality rather than close alliance with Iran




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Sunday, socialists across the globe will be proudly waving red flags at May Day parades to mark International Workers’ Day. 


Once widely celebrated by labor, social democratic and socialist parties worldwide (including extensively in Israel), today May Day is primarily associated with the regime-sponsored events in authoritarian socialist countries and with the familiar radical left demonstrations across the West and the Global South.


This year in cities from Johannesburg to Toronto, and from Dhaka to Athens, protesters will be advocating revolutionary change, a world liberated from the capitalist system “that puts profits before people.” Overwhelmingly, May Day 2022 marchers will also self-identify as staunch enemies of the Jewish state. 

----------------

CONCURRENTLY, the left viewed the Arab states and the Palestinian leadership as reactionary. The former were traditionalist autocratic monarchies averse to progressive influence, the latter headed by Amin al-Husseini, an overt antisemite and Nazi collaborator, with Yugoslavia’s independent Communist leader Josip Broz Tito seeking Husseini’s extradition for direct involvement in Axis war crimes perpetrated on Yugoslav soil. 

It is therefore unsurprising that Israel’s cause garnered massive support across the global left. Solidarity with the struggle of the long-persecuted Jews for national freedom was seen as an integral element in an anti-fascist, anti-colonialist, and anti-racist worldview. 

This year’s May Day marchers may confidently profess their anti-Zionism, but logic dictates that their revolutionary indignation should not be channeled toward contemporary Israel. Instead, they should be castigating an entire generation of progressives who oversaw the defeat of fascism and the birth of anti-colonialism.

While serving as Israel’s ambassador to the United Kingdom, I wrote an article for the socialist Morning Star newspaper about Israel’s struggle for independence. The idea was to challenge hegemonic anti-Zionism across the British radical left, only to have my piece rejected. Unlike their paladin Karl Marx, the editors showed little interest in a serious discussion of history.

(full article online)









						Why the Left went from being pro-Israel, Zionism to opposing them
					

Solidarity with the struggle of the long-persecuted Jews for national freedom was seen as an integral element in an anti-fascist, anti-colonialist, and anti-racist worldview.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Most disturbingly, as shown in research by NGO Monitor, these campaigns are often financed by multiple European governments, including Switzerland, Sweden, Denmark and the Netherlands. Since 2014, 13 NGOs promoting the apartheid label have received $50 million through various European governmental programs, including six NGOs affiliated with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine that Israel designated as terror fronts in late 2021.

Delegitimization, antisemitic rhetoric and terror are all tools that have long been a part of the anti-Israel arsenal. Yet, they have failed miserably. Israel in 2022 is a diverse, thriving and prosperous society. In practical terms, the BDS movement has failed to gain significant traction outside of fringe political movements. And in contrast to tired narratives of international isolation, Israel continues to form new alliances and important regional partnerships that were unimaginable only a few short years ago.

Perhaps it is time for HRW, Amnesty and their ilk to recalibrate. The future of Israel will not be shaped in offices in New York or London. Rather, it is being written in forums such as last month's Negev Summit with signatories to the Abraham Accords; the corridors of Tel Aviv startups; and the Knesset, which houses the country's most diverse government to date, with Jews and Arabs working together to make Israel a better society for all.

(full article online)





__





						Loading…
					





					www.israelhayom.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Al-Makassed has been Jerusalem's largest Arab hospital for many years. And in recent years, it has been under severe financial strain. Doctors went on strike last year after not being paid for months.

Now they are ready to do it again, and the hospital might not survive.

Most of its patients - about 70% - come from referrals by the Palestinian Authority, who are supposed to pay their medical expenses. But it hasn't been doing that. Doctors have not been paid at all during Ramadan.

Jerusalem Arabs can go to Israeli hospitals and generally prefer the Jewish-run hospitals, so the funding al-Makassed gets from Israeli HMOs is limited.   

The hospital is described as in danger of collapse.

As of last year, the hospital had about $49 million in debts.

 Now compare that to the "pay for slay" program of Palestinian Authority paying terrorists salaried and their families a stipend. That expense is well above $300 million a year.

If the PA would stop its immoral policy of paying murderers and their families. it could easily afford to pay its debts to al-Makassed.

But paying "martyrs" and their families is entrenched in a  society that praises terrorists every day. 

Actual hospitals might fail because the Palestinian Authority prioritizes the welfare of murderers and terrorists.

Think about that.










						Arab hospital in Jerusalem might close because PA prefers to pay terrorists to paying hospital bills
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The official Palestinian Wafa news agency writes about today's holiday of Eid al-FItr in Jerusalem:




> *Eid in Jerusalem.. Insistence on making joy despite suffering *





> Jerusalemite activist Osama Barham told Wafa: "The occupation restrictions,* the closure of streets and checkpoints*, and the *deprivation of our people from outside Jerusalem to come,* added an aura of sadness, but the Jerusalemites insisted on creating joy and happiness.
> 
> It is noteworthy that more than 200,000 worshipers performed the Eid al-Fitr prayer, in the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque, where the takbeers were raised in its premises, amid large crowds of worshipers who exchanged congratulations, and others distributed sweets at its doors .



The agency bravely decided to show only a photo of the joy and not the suffering.




And here was the scene this morning when 200,000 Muslims somehow managed to evade oppressive Israeli restrictions and pray on Judaism's holiest site despite obvious Zionist/Jewish Islamophobia:




But, as every article emphasizes, this happiness is tempered by the extreme Israeli restrictions on who can enter the sacred site there isn't a square centimeter to spare.  

What is the tool of oppression that the "Israeli Occupation Forces" use to restrict unlimited Muslim access to a limited space?

After much research, I found a photo of this torture tool:





Here's an exclusive photo of it being prepared to torture Muslims:





This vile instrument has been responsible for most of the complaints by Palestinian Arabs against Israel during Holy Saturday, Ramadan and Eid al-Fitr.



(full article online)









						EXCLUSIVE: Photo of the secret Israeli tool of torture and oppression for Palestinians over Ramadan
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

There has been lots of justified criticism of the Anti-Defamation League under Jonathan Greenblatt, and how it has apparently embraced the woke ideology and de-emphasized leftist antisemitism. (One of the most pointed and trenchant critiques came from Seth Mandel in this Commentary piece last month - it is worth reading.)

Perhaps in response, Greenblatt gave a speech at the ADL Virtual National Leadership Summit yesterday.  (Video here.) While it only partially addresses the critics, he was emphatic that anti-Zionism is antisemitism, and his arguments are as good as one can find. He did not pull any punches.





> To those who still cling to the idea that antizionism is not antisemitism – let me clarify this for you as clearly as I can –* antizionism is antisemitism.*
> 
> I will repeat:* antizionism is antisemitism.*
> 
> Antizionism as an ideology is rooted in rage. It is predicated on one concept: the negation of another people, a concept as alien to the modern discourse as white supremacy. It requires a willful denial of even a superficial history of Judaism and the vast history of the Jewish people. And, when an idea is born out of such shocking intolerance, it leads to, well, shocking acts.
> 
> I’m sorry, but why would this surprise anyone?
> 
> Let me give you a recent example.
> 
> All of us held our breath in recent weeks as yet another wave of terror attacks rolled over Israel. Murderous terrorists in cities across the country targeted anyone within arm’s reach – police officers, children, teachers, etc.
> 
> And how did organizations like Students for Justice in Palestine (also known as SJP) or the Jewish Voice for Peace – this name is not intended be ironic – respond? With increasingly dangerous language.
> 
> Just this month, Georgetown SJP invited Mohammed El-Kurd to its campus, a man who alleged that Jewish Israelis and Zionists eat the organs of Palestinians and claimed that Zionism is inherently linked to “blood thirsty[sic] and violent” actions.
> 
> And in the face of recent violence against Israeli civilians, an SJP spinout, Within Our Lifetime, marched through Manhattan a few weeks ago. They carried signs and chanted slogans.
> 
> And what did they say?
> 
> Did they call to “stop the violence?”
> 
> No.
> 
> Did they call to “give peace a chance?”
> 
> No.
> 
> They called to “globalize the intifada.”
> 
> Let me say that one more time – their response to a surge in homicidal violence against civilians was literally a call for more homicidal violence against civilians. And this isn’t the first time SJP and students have called for this.
> 
> And this isn’t just SJP. Recently, JVP in NY promoted another rally using the hashtag #globalizetheintifada.
> 
> Now you might hear from some voices on the fringe that the word “intifada” is not about a call to violence, that it is about liberation.
> 
> That is a complete fiction. It is an utter lie.



(full speech online)









						ADL leader Jonathan Greenblatt is explicit: Anti-Zionism is antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

_In reaction to the recent tension in Al-Aqsa Mosque, the Jordanian government leveled baseless allegations against Israel's "continuous steps to change the historical and legal status quo in Al-Aqsa Mosque" despite Israel's repeated reiterations of its commitment to protecting the freedom of worship for Jews, Christians, and Muslims. 

On April 17, 2022, the Jordanian Ministry of Foreign Affairs issues a statement[1] saying that Israel's attempts to "impose the temporal and spatial division of Al-Aqsa Mosque" represent "a dangerous escalation and a condemned breach of the international law." The statement also noted that Israel bears "full responsibility for the dangerous repercussions of this escalation that undermines all efforts to maintain the comprehensive ceasefire and avoid more violence that threatens peace and security" and stressed that "Al Aqsa Mosque is a place of worship for Muslims alone and that the Jordan-run Jerusalem Awqaf and Aqsa Affairs Department has the exclusive authority to supervise the holy site's affairs and manage entries."

The statement by Jordan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs came a day after 76 members of the Jordanian parliament signed a petition[2] urging their government to cut diplomatic ties with Israel, shut down the Israeli Embassy, expel the Israeli ambassador, and suspend bilateral agreements with Israel. According to Ammonnews.net, the petition stressed that "Resorting to condemnation and disapproval of what is taking place in Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa Mosque is an option that no longer matches the interest of Jordan or the aspirations and sentiments of the people of Jordan and most certainly does not match the sacrifices of those stationed at the front lines of Al-Quds [Jerusalem] and Al-Aqsa Mosque." The petition then saluted the people of Al-Quds "who have remained steadfast against the terrorist forces of the occupation and its actions..." the petition also urged the government to intervene at "a highest level to ensure the release of the imprisoned and kidnapped young men of Al-Quds [Jerusalem] who are taking part in Ribat [guard duty] and who are defending the dignity of the ummah [members of which were arrested] in Al-Aqsa Mosque."

Meanwhile, in an unusual article, Jordanian Senator Muhammad Hussein Al-Momani who is also former Jordanian minister of media affairs and former government spokesman, condemned[3] "the extremists" for promoting violence to score political points and push for military confrontation with Israel. In the article, which was titled "Temple Mount During Every Ramadan" and was published in the Jordanian daily Alghad, the writer condemned those who criticize Jordan's official position on the recent tension saying it is an "advanced position, highly truthful, strong and nationalist" and described those criticizing it as "unfair and ungrateful." 

The following are translated excerpts from the article._

(full article online)









						Jordanian Senator And Former Media Affairs Minister: Extremists Promote Violence In Al-Aqsa Mosque And Temple Mount To Push For Military Confrontation And Score Political Points; For All Its Shortcomings, Peace With Israel Is 100 Times Better Than Wa
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the agitators filmed the group throughout the event and uploaded the footage to social media app TikTok. In a video posted to the platform, one of the Arabs is heard saying, “It’s Saturday, the Jews are sleeping,” while filming the quiet streets of the kibbutz as the infiiltrators scream and play music at a high volume.

Later in the video, one of the horse-drawn carts driven by three of the men is seen careening wildly around a corner and striking a low wall as the group howls with laughter.

The men are seen encouraging their horses to gallop but appear to lose control of their vehicles momentarily at several points throughout the video.
Eventually, the Arabs were asked to leave by a kibbutz security guard. They responded by unleashing a string of expletives at the guard and making obscene gestures at him.


“Get out of here, this is none of your business,” one of the Arab men yells at the guard, along with a number of curses. “We’re not leaving. We’ll leave when we want.”

In an interview with Channel 12, Kfar Masaryk spokesman Avraham Eilat said that some of the men have previous criminal records.

The Arab men were arrested Saturday night after the rampage, but Eilat said he was skeptical that they would be given more than a slap on the wrist for their destructive and threatening behavior.

“The justice system and prosecutors’ office aren’t exactly strict,” Eilat said. “In a couple of days, [the Arab men] will be back to their usual routine.”

(full article online )









						'It's Saturday, the Jews are sleeping' - Arabs rampage through kibbutz | World Israel News
					

Arabs rampage through Kfar Masaryk, upload footage of themselves cursing and making obscene gestures at security guard to TikTok.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

rylah said:


>



RoccoR what do You disagree with?

Looking at how Dawa is operated differently in the US,
I'd suggest also examining the manipulation of surveys.


----------



## rylah




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Palestinian Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss
SUBTOPIC: Hostile Hidden Agenda (HHA)
※→ rylah, et al,

I do not disagree with action, but I do think it needs some modifications.



rylah said:


> RoccoR what do You disagree with?


*(COMMENT)*
.
The  United Arab Emirates’ (UAE) has reason to believes that Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) has ties to terrorism. CAIR is on the FBI Terrorist Screening Database (TSBD).  The Fourth Circuit Court upheld the placement of CAIR on the TSDB as "known or suspected terrorists."  This is not to be confused with the Specially Designated Nationals List (SDN) in use by the Treasury Department.
.


rylah said:


> Looking at how Dawa is operated differently in the US,
> 
> I'd suggest also examining the manipulation of surveys.


*(COMMENT)*
.
It has been almost a year since the Shin Bet  injected themselves into the probe on Israeli-Arab Palestinian violence.  And in that time, I've not seen or heard of any poll or inquiry (man-on-the-Street) that suggests to me it is valid one way or the other.  I'm not sure if the incitement to violence is actually connected with the the spreading of the Islamic teachings are preaching non-violence. (Article 20 International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights - CCPR).  There is a "*TIMELINE OF TERROR AND TENSIONS, SPRING 2022*" that is much too long to cut'n'paste here.  It is unclear to me if this represents a "Hidden Agenda."  I think it is alive and well in every media platform.






_Most Respectfully,_
R




The Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR)


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the "Palestine question" has long dominated inter-Arab politics, not only have the Arab states been driven by their own ulterior motives, but they also have shown little concern for the wellbeing of the Palestinians, let alone their demand for a state of their own. This pattern dates back to the mandate years (1920-48) when the self-styled champions of the nascent pan-Arab movement—King Faisal of Iraq, Transjordan's Emir Abdullah, and Egyptian King Faruq—viewed Palestine as part of their would-be empires. This situation culminated in the 1948 war when the all-Arab assault on Israel was launched in pursuit of the invading states' imperialist goals—not in support of Palestinian self-determination. In the words of the Arab League's secretary-general Abdel Rahman Azzam:

Abdullah was to swallow up the central hill regions of Palestine, with access to the Mediterranean at Gaza. The Egyptians would get the Negev. [The] Galilee would go to Syria, except that the coastal part as far as Acre would be added to Lebanon.[1]

In the decades following the 1948 Arab-Israeli war, the Arab states continued to use the Palestinians to their own ends, exploiting the newly created "refugee problem" to tarnish Israel's international standing and channel their oppressed subjects' anger outwards. They did practically nothing to relieve this problem, let alone to facilitate the crystallization of Palestinian nationalism and the attainment of statehood.

This consistent lack of recognition of a separate Palestinian nationality by the Arab states was perpetrated by the main parties to the Arab-Israeli conflict: Jordan, Egypt, and Syria.

Jordanian National Identity​Jordan has ruled over more Palestinians than any other Arab state, especially during its occupation of the West Bank between 1948 and 1967. In these years, the kingdom became home to some 368,000 Palestinians who fled the 1948 Arab-Israeli war,[2] and the government systematically erased all traces of a distinct Palestinian identity in an attempt to create a wider Jordanian national identity.


*Jordan's King Abdullah visited Jerusalem in 1948 and proclaimed himself ruler of Palestine.*
Even during the 1948 war, King Abdullah made a brief visit to Jerusalem on November 15 where he proclaimed himself the ruler of Palestine as well as Jordan, and in April 1950, Jordan formally annexed the area it occupied in the war and designated it the "West Bank of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan."[3] A decade later, Abdullah's grandson and successor King Hussein declared his firm opposition to the idea of a separate "Palestinian entity," convening a conference in January 1960 of Hashemite loyalists to denounce the "despicable innovation" of the establishment of a Palestinian entity.[4]

The Palestinian residents of the east and west banks were incorporated into Jordan's social, economic, and political fabric to a far greater extent than their brothers in any other Arab state, primarily due to the kingdom's dire need to boost its scarce population and because of the high ratio of Palestinian refugees vis-à-vis the original Bedouin population. This explains why Jordan was the only Arab country to integrate fully the Palestinian refugees of 1948. Following the Israeli capture of the West Bank during the Six-Day War in June 1967, about 240,000 Palestinians were displaced for the first time and some 190,000 were refugees who had been displaced in 1948, increasing Jordan's Palestinian population to more than half of the kingdom's total inhabitants.[5]

Tension between the Hashemite regime and its Palestinian subjects grew steadily in the wake of the 1967 war as the Palestinian terror organizations established a state within a state in the kingdom, transforming its territory into a springboard for attacks on Israel. Matters erupted in September 1970 with an attempt on King Hussein's life as part of a wider Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) bid to subvert the Hashemite monarchy and take over the state. This led to an all-out confrontation that came to be widely known as Black September. Amid heavy fighting with massacres of thousands of innocent civilians (including many of Palestinian descent) and a limited Syrian invasion in support of the PLO, the group was expelled from Jordan, a process completed in July 1971. And while this military routing failed to deal a mortal blow to the PLO, which quickly substituted Lebanon for Jordan as its home, Hussein continued his tireless efforts to weaken and marginalize the organization and by extension Palestinian nationalism. This was vividly illustrated by his March 1972 plan of a united Arab kingdom under his headship comprising Jordan, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip, in which the Palestinians were to enjoy autonomy.[6] To the king's frustration, the plan, conceived with Israel's blessing, met with widespread Arab outrage, particularly in Egypt, where the government responded by severing diplomatic relations with Jordan.

(full article online)









						How Arab Rulers Undermined a Palestinian State
					

While the "Palestine question" has long dominated inter-Arab politics, not only have the Arab states been driven by their own ulterior motives, but they also have shown little concern for the wellbeing of the Palestinians, let alone their demand for a




					www.meforum.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Liel Leibovitz Explains Why BDS Isn’t the Problem, Harvard Is*​

Oh no! The editorial board over at _The Crimson_, Harvard’s student-run newspaper, just endorsed BDS! Quick, let’s start a campaign to write letters and convince people that if you only study the facts you understand indisputably that actually Israel has a right to …

Stop it. Just stop it. Stop pretending like any of this is real. It’s not: What we’re seeing here isn’t a conscientious decision by intrepid young intellectuals that requires equal or greater reaction in order to triumph in the hallowed jousting match that is the war of ideas. What we’re seeing here is a bunch of junior apparatchiks-in-training acting out a decade-old playbook, putting up a piece of performance theater that is crucial to finding later employment in the Borg that now runs this country. Harvard, the U.S. government, the Democratic Party, the media—these are not separate and meaningful institutions that can be redeemed or reformed or addressed. They’re a Jew-hating blob, and they only bother with their odorous little performances, like the one currently unfurling in Cambridge, because they know they can rely on some not-too-smart Yidden to get angry enough and rush into what they believe is a “debate” but is really much more of an auto-da-fe. In other words, put bluntly, what we’re seeing right now in Harvard is what we’re always seeing in Harvard, namely a bunch of slimy twerps twerking for attention, advertising to their older and more moneyed kinfolk that they’re ready for the hiring. 

If you’re Jewish and have self-respect—not at all an obvious correlation these days—there’s only one thing you should be doing: leave. Leave right now. Walk away and don’t look back. Study Gemara. Read the Tanya. Polish your Hebrew. Go volunteer at the Jewish old age home down the street. Do something that’s meaningful, and sustainable, and Jewish, instead of investing in institutions that have made a clear and irreversible decision to hate you. Do it now and save yourself. Don’t, and you’ll forever be tied to the inquisitor’s pole, allowed the privilege of explaining precisely why it is that you believe you should be awarded the same liberties and dignities as other human beings.

Merely walking out is not enough for you? Groovy! Harvard announced last week that it will set aside $100 million of its $42 billion endowment to atone for its links to the institution of slavery. _Baruch HaShem!_ Now that Harvard has decided reparations are the way to go, we’d like a little bit of that as well, please. Why? Because Harvard aided and abetted the Holocaust by training some of the people most influential in shaping Nazi ideas and practices. Like Lothrop Stoddard (Ph.D., 1914), who, after penning the unimprovably titled _The Rising Tide of Color Against White World-Supremacy_, traveled to Germany to lend his Harvard-accredited renown to Hitler’s eugenic courts. The Nazi eugenics practices, he wrote from the Hereditary Health Court in Charlottenburg, were, if anything, too lax, and that the Nuremberg laws succeeded in “weeding out the worst strains in the Germanic stock in a scientific and truly humanitarian way.”

Those, by the way, would be the laws inspired in part by one Charles B. Davenport, Harvard professor of zoology, who maintained his support for Nazi genocidal policies long after the full impact of their monstrosity became evident, and wrote a loving contribution in a publication feting Otto Reche, the Nazi scientist who openly and enthusiastically promoted the extermination of races he deemed inferior. 

The list goes on: Ernst Hanfstaengl, Hitler’s confidant and an ardent Nazi who watched the Reichstag burn from Hermann Goering’s house, was warmly welcomed in his 1934 Harvard reunion, where he regaled attendees with stories of how he helped compose Hitler Youth marching songs modeled after the chants he’d heard on the football field of his good old alma mater. Another touching reunion of Harvard and its Nazi pals took place two years later, when the university sent an official delegation to the University of Heidelberg, which, at that point, was no longer permitting any Jews. 

None of this should be surprising to any student of Harvard’s history. Its famed president, Abbott Lawrence Lowell, pioneered the effort to establish a direct quota on the number of Jews, who, in 1922, made up nearly a quarter of all Harvard students. 

“The anti-Semitic feeling among students is increasing, and it grows in proportion to the increase in the number of Jews,” Lowell wrote in a letter to a fellow Harvard alum that year. “If [the] number [of Jews] should become 40 percent of the student body, the race feeling would become intense. If every college in the country would take a limited proportion of Jews, I suspect we should go a long way toward eliminating race feeling among students.”

Over at Harvard, in other words, it’s Jew-hating business as usual. Sue it for reparations, pull your money and your kids away, and walk out. Any other engagement is a comical waste of your time.










						What Happened Today: May 2, 2022
					

US ramps up in Ukraine; FBI warrantless spying; BDS isn’t the problem




					thedailyscroll.substack.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israelis, Palestinians observe annual joint memorial ceremony, watched by 200,000
					

At controversial event, grieving families recount stories of lost loved ones and call for peace, end to Israeli 'occupation'; some coalition lawmakers attend, sparking criticism




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

First Druze Jewish Agency envoy to US spoke on Israel's fallen soldiers
					

Kamal Mreeh - the first senior Druze envoy of the Jewish Agency - spoke about the unique relationship between the Druze and Jewish populations in Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The once-noble UN, formed in 1945 to be the very imprimatur of humane global order, is in fact often biased, ideological and actively obstructive of the pursuit of international justice - with subsets of its 193 member states clubbing together to advance all manner of malign interests. All in the name of peace and human rights, naturally. 

Although the UN helped bring Israel into being in 1947, since the 1970s, strong anti-Israel alliances within the UN have produced volleys of resolutions designed to isolate, undermine and harm the Jewish state, checked solely by America's vetoes at the Security Council. Moreover, the world's many anti-Semitic countries are free to gang up on Israel year after year. 

The UN is home to the permanent Division for Palestinian Rights of the Secretariat, the Committee to Investigate Israeli Practices in the Territories, and the Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People.

(full article online)









						The UN is still living in a fantasy world. Until it learns its lesson, the West cannot rely on it
					

Far from being the guarantor of world peace, the once-noble organisation is often biased, blinkered, and a barrier in the pursuit of justice




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

As they do every year, Iran and its allies marked International Qods Day ("Roz-e Qods" in Persian) on the last Friday of Ramadan – which this year occurred on April 29 – with events in Iran, in several Arab countries and online. At these events, leaders of the Iran-led resistance axis – including officials of Hizbullah, Hamas, the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), the Houthi movement in Yemen, and the Iran-backed militias in Iraq – called for continued jihad against "the temporary entity" Israel and for the liberation of Palestine as part of a regional war involving all components of the resistance axis, which they referred to as the "Jerusalem axis." The events included conferences, rallies and processions in Tehran, in Hizbullah's stronghold in Beirut and in Gaza. Furthermore, a Hamas delegation headed by a member of the movement's political bureau, Khalil Al-Hayya, and by Hamas official Osama Hamdan visited Iran and attended the main Qods Day rally in Tehran. The delegation also met with Iranian officials, including the commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), Gen. Hossein Salami, and thanked them for Iran's support of the Palestinians.[1]

Another event, which took place on April 26, 2022, was the "Jerusalem Podium" online conference, at which political leaders of the main Iran-backed terror organizations in the region delivered speeches, including the head of Hamas' political bureau, Isma'il Haniya; PIJ secretary-general Ziad Al-Nakhaleh; the deputy secretary-general of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), Abu Ahmad Fouad; the secretary-general of the Popular Front – General Command, Tallal Naji; Hizbullah secretary-General Hassan Nasrallah; an official of the Iraqi Popular Mobilization Units (PMU),[2] Hadi Al-'Amiri, and the leader of the Houthi movement in Yemen, 'Abd Al-Malik Al-Houthi.  The conference was also attended by clerics from East Jerusalem, including former Jerusalem Mufti and current Al-Aqsa Mosque preacher Sheikh Ekrima Sabri and the Archbishop of Sebastia from the Greek Orthodox Patriarchate of Jerusalem, 'Atallah Hanna, who called to continue defending Jerusalem from what they termed Israel's aggression against it.

(full article online )









						On International Qods Day, Instituted By The Iranian Regime, Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, Hizbullah And Other Iran Allies Call For Jihad Against Israel, Threaten Regional War
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Oh, geesh!!!! ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Iranians chant ‘Death to Palestine’ to protest Islamic Republic
					

Video footage emerged showing Iranians chanting “Death to Palestine,” triggering a wide variety of comments from Iran experts.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Oh, geesh!!!! ]


Meek, oppressed Palestinian women.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Meek, oppressed Palestinian women.



If only they could give up Vodka in the 'great satan',
and feeling so oppressed by American chauvinists who wrongly
call them "women", to go back to blaming Jews for their husbands' beatings...









						UN expert: When Palestinian men beat their wives, it's Israel's fault - UN Watch
					

When Palestinian men beat their wives, in large part it’s the fault of Israel, suggests a UN expert. Dubravka Simonovic, UN Special Rapporteur on violence against women, concluded her visit to Israel and the West Bank with a statement today “recognizing the clear linkage between the prolonged...



					unwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Do the editors of the Crimson understand what “all Arab lands” means? That it means all the lands colonized by the Arabs in the 7th century, including the “Israeli side” of the Green Line. That they’ve used deliberately coded language aimed at duping Westerners with demopathic appeals. In English, “occupation” means the “other side” of the Green Line; in Arabic (and often enough in English), “from the river to the sea.” And if they don’t realize what this means, what does that say about their critical intelligence?
As for the “Wall of Separation”, it was built to keep out terrorists inspired by relentless, hate-mongering Palestinian propaganda. Take it down because that incitement and those desires are no longer there? Or to enable the terrorism?


> Achieving full equality for Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel;


Israeli Arabs enjoy a level of equality in the enjoyment of democratic human rights unmatched by any Arabs anywhere in the world (except maybe the USA). This is doubly remarkable since so many of them (including their elected representatives) have expressed implacable hostility to the very state that grants them these rights. For Americans, whose own progressives describe it as systemically racist, to take sides in a conflict in which one side has a 1400 year-long history of denying the other its “full equality,” seems less a product of bravery than presumptive folly.


> Securing the right of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes as stipulated in UN Resolution 194.


Of course, 194 does nothing of the sort. And of course, the demopathic formulation of “the right of return” is nothing more than a formula for a demographic invasion. Do the Palestinians want a nation of their own where they can take care of their own people? Or do they want to use their people as a weapon to destroy another people’s nation? This suggests the latter.


> Nothing about PSC’s Wall of Resistance denies that.


Nothing that the illiterate would notice.


> While members of our campus might well find its messages provocative, or disagree with their philosophical outlook, nothing about them is, in our view, worthy of that delegitimizing label. We have a certain community-wide tendency to dismiss opposing views as inherently offensive and unworthy, straw-manning legitimate arguments and obfuscating difficult but necessary discussions. Yet civil discourse and debate, even when trying, are fundamental steps towards a better reality.


How ironic. No group does more to dismiss opposing views as… blah blah blah… than the group the editors here side with. Indeed, BDS insists on non-normalization, which is precisely a formula for refusing to listen to the other side.

(full article online)



			Harvard Crimson’s Useful Infidels: Supporting BDS for the sake of Palestinian “Dignity” | Augean Stables


----------



## Sixties Fan

Civilian deaths during armed conflict, especially in the challenging circumstances the Israeli Defense Forces face, is a tragic but unavoidable reality, particularly in light of the tactics employed by groups like Hamas which use populated areas to fire rockets at Israeli civilians. While the deaths of civilians in war time is no less tragic, the context is important to take into account, especially when making accusations of “apartheid” in which questions of intent are highly relevant. 

Yet, to bolster its charge of “apartheid,” Amnesty, either through ignorance or malice, changed the wording to: (1) erase the context of armed conflict (which directly conflicts with a narrative of “apartheid”); and (2) make it appear as though Israel was going around freely killing thousands of Palestinians during peacetime. 

Hammad’s response: “Those are like extremely specific numbers that I would need to see…we had over 1,500 footnotes in our report.”  When reminded that those are not just random numbers, and that they form an important part of the “key allegations” in Amnesty’s report, Hammad deflected and instead asked for the CAMERA representative’s email address so as to respond later.

Notably, Hammad’s initial response is the same excuse Amnesty’s MENA research and advocacy director, Phillip Luther, used to dodge a questionfrom Times of Israel reporter Lazar Berman. When confronted about another set of questionable figures, whether Jews living in the Jewish Quarter were counted as living in an “illegal settlement,” Luther hid behind the length of the report and responded, “The specific figures I’d have to go to… they’re all footnoted…”

Well, CAMERA looked at the footnote and found the statement was ultimately unsupported. An email was sent on the morning of Tuesday, April 26 to the address for Amnesty’s “Israel-OPT” office provided by Mr. Hammad, requesting a response by the “end of this week (4/29).”



As of this writing, neither Mr. Hammad nor the Amnesty Israel-OPT office has responded. Despite being given time to review their own report and their own sources, Amnesty still has no actual answer to the questionable figures it used to demonize the Jewish state.

This all exposes a fundamental truth about reports from organizations like Amnesty and Human Rights Watch (“HRW”). As explained by legal expert Avi Bell, “the length of the report is an important part of HRW’s [and Amnesty’s] strategy of marketing its propaganda as ‘research.’” Bell continues, quoting Winston Churchill, that “the report’s length ‘defends it well against being read.’”

(full article online)









						Amnesty Lies & Hides: When Directly Confronted with Its Factual Errors, Amnesty Goes Quiet
					

Amnesty International, having been given multiple opportunities to respond when directly presented with evidence that it inaccurately presented a key figure in its “apartheid”




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ There isn't ONE Palestinian failure they will not call a victory.  Needing that pat on the back to continue their fight to destroy Israel ]


The preacher of Al-Aqsa Mosque, Sheikh Ikrima Sabri, claimed that the Jews were unable to raise any Israeli flags due to the brave chanters.  He said: "The intruders entered Al-Aqsa Mosque but they were afraid and changed the course of their incursions and shortened them because the occupation forces are unable to control Al-Aqsa despite the intensity of their presence." 

Sabri added: "The Al-Mourabitoun in Al-Aqsa foiled their attempts at sacrifices on Passover, and they are now failing in the issue of flags and were not able to bring them to Al-Aqsa."

Leading Hamas official Mahmoud Al-Zahar, a member of the Hamas politburo, said, "It is clear that the occupation security services have controlled the matter and do not want to escalate because the experience of Saif Al-Quds [last year's Gaza war]  is clear and present to them....It is clear that the occupation is not interested in the recurrence of the experience of Saif Al-Quds, because its consequences were devastating for it."

Last month, the Palestinian leaders instigated violence by pretending that Jews did something they didn't. Today, they seem to be tamping down violence by claiming the Jews were not successful in something they actually did. 

Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount who usually sing after exiting the area get more coverage than the ones who actually sang on the Mount today.

It appears that either the Israeli authorities managed to get a message out to the usual inciters behind the scenes, or the Islamists are not as interested in starting a holy war as they claim. 

Either way, what could have easily devolved into more serious violence has been treated with the indifference that should go with Jews waving flags or singing their national anthem in their holiest site.

UPDATE: A third incident:

(full article online)









						Even though Jews displayed Israeli flags and sang Hatikva on Temple Mount, Palestinians declared victory (videos)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It Is NOT Israel Independence Day But Israel REESTABLISHMENT Day
					

Israel did not become independent from anyone. Jews waited for the British to leave




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN and global “human rights” NGOs continue to slander Israel with ugly charges of “ethnic cleansing,” “apartheid,” and sundry fictitious atrocities against the Palestinians.

Meanwhile, in the real world, this is what is happening: Israeli doctors continue to treat thousands of Arabs in Israeli hospitals and conduct world-class humanitarian medical work around the world.

It is sign of the hostile times that Israel gets little international credit for its manifold humanitarian medical activities, in Israel or abroad.

Israeli hospitals regularly take-in patients from countries across the Middle East, including Arab countries that have no diplomatic relations with Israel, and from the Palestinian-controlled areas. For example, no less than one-quarter of the patients in the Edmond & Lily Safra Children’s Hospital at the Sheba Medical Center at Tel Hashomer are Palestinian kids from Gaza with cancer or congenital heart ailments

Hadassah Medical Center in Jerusalem plays a similar role for West Bank Palestinians. “Save a Child’s Heart” at the Sylvan Adams Children’s Hospital at the Wolfson Medical Center in Holon also treats many Palestinian patients, as well as children with heart defects from across the Middle East, Africa, Asia, and Eastern Europe.

Palestinians receive treatment in Israel even though the Palestinian Authority takes only very partial, occasional financial responsibility for them and the patients themselves can’t afford to pay. The Peres Center for Peace and the hospitals themselves often end up covering or absorbing the costs.

Palestinian leaders and their family members, including Hamas chieftains, get the best medical care in Israel even though they constantly issue the most bloodcurdling libels about Israeli “apartheid” and they plot Israel’s demise.

(full article online)



			https://www.jewishpress.com/headline/hippocratic-israel-magnifies-kevod-shamayim-in-a-hypocritical-world/2022/05/05/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yom Hazikaron, which, with perfect symbolism, is followed immediately afterward by Yom Ha'atzmaut – Israel's Independence Day – is therefore not just a day of national mourning. It is a deeply personal experience, as well as one that reminds them of the price that has been paid for their country's survival. And so the idea of turning it into a joint expression of grief for all those who died in the war between Arabs and Jews over the Zionist idea in the last century is something that rubs many Israelis, in addition to Jewish families in the Diaspora who have lost loved ones, the wrong way.

That's understandable.

Treating those who died to save Israel and those who died trying to destroy it as merely two sides of the same coin is as egregious as it is immoral.

Even if this were solely a day for mourning civilians killed in conflicts, the case for treating Jewish and Arab victims as existing on the same moral plane doesn't work because Israeli military actions are not intended to kill civilians, though sadly, that is sometimes what happens. Palestinian terror groups routinely hide behind non-combatants and actively seek their deaths for political purposes. Unlike the Israelis, Palestinian terror groups deliberately seek to kill Israelis and rarely attack soldiers. There is simply no moral equivalence between Jewish and Arab casualties even if all such deaths are regrettable.

Looking beyond these obvious points, there is something particularly irritating about those who ask Israelis to share their Memorial Day while refusing to countenance the idea that the most sacred site in Judaism ought to be shared.

In recent weeks, as Muslims celebrated Ramadan after the Jewish observance of Passover, the dispute over Jerusalem's Temple Mount once again made its way into the news. It's the one place in Jerusalem where freedom of worship for all religions is not guaranteed. Despite it being the site of the two ancient biblical temples, Jewish entry to the sacred plateau is highly restricted and Jewish prayer there forbidden.

Throughout the last century, Palestinian Arab leaders have used the myth of a Jewish plan to blow up the mosques that were built over the place where the temples stood in order to foment violence. Muslims deny the historical Jewish origins of the site and treat even visits from Jews as an insult to Islam and a justification for more terror.

Recently, that meant that Arabs were allowed by the Muslim authorities to use the mosques to store rocks in order to stage riots and throw them at Jews praying at the Western Wall below the mount. When Israeli police were forced to enter the area to quell the violence, predictably, they were accused of being in the wrong.

The denial of Jewish rights to the area was enabled by a terrible mistake made by then-Israeli Defense Minister Moshe Dayan in June 1967, who allowed the Muslim Waqf to retain control of the site after the Six-Day War. In recent years, growing numbers of Jews have sought to assert their right to visit the Temple Mount and have called for a reassessment of Dayan's blunder. However, fear of stirring up more Palestinian anger or of embarrassing the Jordanian government, which retains influence over the Mount, has led Israeli authorities to stick to the prayer ban and, as what happened recently, go so far as to prohibit Jewish visits altogether.

This preservation of the so-called "status quo" in Jerusalem, which is demanded by foreign governments like that of the United States, is considered more important than freedom of worship. As long as it is merely Jews who are being denied rights, exceptions to principles can always be found.

Leftists who seek to promote coexistence with the Palestinians have no problem with this discrimination against Jews. Indeed, they are quick to brand any Jew who seeks to pray or even visit the Temple Mount as a radical troublemaker who is no better than a terrorist. They regard the assertion of Jewish rights over the holy places or to live and build over the green line in Judea and Samaria as unacceptable.

What they fail to realize is that by going along with Arab denials of rights to Jews, they are actually encouraging intransigence and promoting endless war. Treating the Temple Mount as a "no-go zone" for Jews is granting an undeserved legitimacy to Palestinian bigotry that is rooted in a belief that Jews have no rights on the land. After all, it isn't just the mount that Palestinians wish to deny to the Jews but their state itself.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/israel-should-share-memorial-day-when-muslims-share-temple-mount/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Thursday evening, two axe-wielding terrorists murdered three Jewish men and wounded four more, two of them critically, in the central Israeli city of Elad.

Following the attack, Hillel Neuer, the director of UN Watch, tweeted: “We urged Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International to speak out. But their chiefs @KenRoth and @AgnesCallamard were too busy condemning Israel as racist.”

Indeed!











						WATCH: Incitement Works, Terrorists Used Axe to Murder Jews | United with Israel
					

'Whoever does not have a gun should prepare his cleaver, axe or knife,' Gaza-based Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar declared. Terrorists apparently took the advice.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Thursday, the government of Kuwait said that Jews are the only people on Earth whose very existence violates international law - when they quietly walk on the Temple Mount.




> The Kuwaiti Ministry of Foreign Affairs expressed the State of Kuwait's strong condemnation and denunciation of the Israeli occupation authority's allowing extremists to storm Al-Aqsa Mosque under the protection of the occupation forces.
> 
> The ministry warned in a statement today, Thursday, of the consequences of the continuation of such serious violations, *which constitute a flagrant violation of the rules of international law and the Geneva Conventions *and cause to *stoke the spirit of violence and tension and a threat to international peace and security.
> *
> The ministry called on the Security Council to assume its responsibilities to curb these violations.



This statement is nothing less than a justification of ethnic cleansing of an entire people.  After all, if Jews cannot exist in their holiest spot because it offends bigoted Muslims, they they cannot exist *anywhere *that offends bigoted Muslims - which includes all of Israel and possibly the entire Middle East. Hamas has famously declared, with no one arguing, that all of Palestine is holy Islamic waqf land - Jews existing in Israel is just as offensive as Jews existing on the Temple Mount.

Jews must know their place.

Jews, by existing, violate international law.

Jews, by existing, stoke violence.

Jews, by existing, are a threat to international peace and security.

What is left unsaid is that Jews, by existing, offend antisemitic Muslims who are therefore somehow compelled to act violently. Antisemitic Muslims who use Jews' very existence as an excuse to murder Jews.

This statement was released before the murders in Elad yesterday, but the murders are a direct result of this kind of officially sanctioned antisemitism and incitement that is still endemic in much of the Arab world.

According to the antisemites. killing Jews isn't against international law. Murder is a natural consequence of the offensiveness of Jews existing and living their lives in their historic homeland. 

This statement does not only justify ethnic cleansing. It justifies genocide.

Such thoroughly offensive statements by a sovereign nation don't even elicit the tiniest of protests from the nations of the world, nor from the "human rights" community, nor from the people who claim to be against all forms of racism and hate. 

It is so easy to dismiss this. Kuwait is not important, their rantings aren't worth getting upset over, they are playing to their citizens, they don't really mean it - there is no shortage of justifications for hate. But it should not be dismissed. It is part of the normalization of antisemitism in the international arena. It is part of the rewriting of international law specifically to limit Jewish rights - a process that starteddecades ago.

 It means that Jew-haters are the ones who decide where and when Jews can exist, and they can also decide when and where Jews must be destroyed. 










						Government of Kuwait declares the existence of Jews anywhere that offends Muslims to be  a violation of international law
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an April 29, 2022 interview on Asharq TV (Saudi Arabia), UAE politician Ahmed Al-Jarwan, the president of the Global Council for Tolerance and Peace, praised normalization with Israel and condemned the Muslim Brotherhood, the Houthis, Hizbullah, and the IRGC. He said that the Muslim Brotherhood is a harmful extremist group, that the Houthis tarnish the name of Islam, that Hizbullah is hijacking Lebanon, and that the Arabs don't have a problem with the Shi'ites or Iran, but with the Iranian ruling system and the IRGC. In addition, he said that while in the past, Egypt was the only Arab country that could help the Palestinians negotiate with Israel, there are now five such countries who have normalized relations with Israel. He urged the Palestinians to "make good use" of these normalization initiatives, which can help establish a Palestinian state.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Snapshot of ‘Miss Palestine’ Reminds How Images Can Distort Reality of Israeli-Palestinian Conflict
					

Palestinian protestors walk around during clashes with Israeli security forces at the compound that houses Al-Aqsa Mosque, known to Muslims …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[So cute !!!  Keep dreaming. . ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Nope, it is just some more Muslim, Arab brainwashing.  They really believe, after a few generations, that Israel is a colonial force.  After all, how can they be taught that Muslims invaded out of Arabia since the 7th century?  Nope, always been there. . ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Exactly what Palestinians are being moved to give way to a Jewish settlement?  Never mind 1929, 1948 and all the Jews really ethnically cleansed from their homes and homeland.  Double standards come from historical ignorance ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Twitter.com/a__Alhasan_M, May 6, 2022 (Screenshot)


Twitter claims it shuts down accounts for inciting violence, but the social media giant has a major blind spot when it comes to genocidal hatemongers and antismemitism. For example, it has permitted Iranian leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei to use the platform to promote the destruction of the Jewish state.


In fact, a Twitter representative stood in front of Israel’s Knesset and told them the company considers those tweets mere “foreign policy saber-rattling.” 

Does praising axe murderers who target Jews also fail to violate the company’s policy? 

One user identified by the Twitter handle, @Abotagoog tweeted: “Chop off their heads with your axe, shoot them with your gun, and do not fear them.”

The tweet included a graphic of the scene of the attack and a bloodied axe.

(full article online)









						Twitter Greenlights Palestinian Celebration of Axe Murderers | United with Israel
					

Popular Palestinian hashtags included 'Operation Axe,' 'The Glorious Axe,' and 'Operation Elad.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s the latest in a series of reports by human-rights groups that have grown progressively more extreme in their denunciations of the Jewish state. Republican senators are pushing a bill to cut funding for Amnesty, which has received more than $2.5 million in federal funding in the past two decades.

Sacks said he isn’t sure whether the outpouring of condemnation will cause Amnesty to moderate its position. He says: “Amnesty climbed up this tree. And they joined with the other malicious NGOs. The only thing new about this is that they’ve upped their rhetoric. Remember, Amnesty was involved in the initial Durban conference [in South Africa in 2001] where the Israel apartheid libel began, and they’ve never backed down from it. The most important thing, though, rather than wait for Amnesty to realize the error of its ways, is to constantly point out how nefarious and wrong the label is.”

The latest move follows a decision in January by the Dutch government to stop funding the Ramallah-based Union of Agricultural Work Committees (UAWC), one of six groups that Israel labeled in October as a terrorist entity. The Netherlands has been a major donor of pro-Palestinian NGOs and a leading donor of UAWC.

‘The Jews Don’t Count’​Joseph Soesan, a blogger and podcaster who reports from Israel to Dutch-speaking audiences, applauded the government decision but says it doesn’t represent a major shift in Dutch sentiment and could easily be undone by the anti-Israel actions of a new government.

“The new minister of foreign affairs, Hoekstra, is more balanced than the last. The last minister of foreign affairs, Sigrid Kaag, subsidized a lot of Palestinian organizations, among them all six who were banned by Israel’s Defense Ministry,” said Soesan.

(full article online)









						Amnesty’s Anti-Israel Report Rejected by Dutch Government | United with Israel
					

The Amnesty International report is the latest in a series of papers by so-called human rights groups that have grown progressively more extreme in their denunciations of the Jewish state.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ They did not want their own State in 1937 or 1947, not from 1948 to 1967.  And we know why they say that they want ALL of Judea and Samaria for their State, now.  But they do not ]

The Palestinians want all of Judea and Samaria to form their future state.











						Israel Approves 4,000 New Homes in Judea and Samaria | United with Israel
					

Interior Minister Ayelet Shaked tweeted that a planning committee would convene next week to approve 4,000 homes, calling construction a 'basic, required and obvious' right.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elad terrorists caught after three-day manhunt
					

Police caught the two suspects, 19-year-old As’sad al-Rafai and 20-year-old Emad Subhi Abu Shqeir, alive in a forested area in Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

amadan as “relatively quiet,” and expressed the hope that the upcoming “Nakba day,” when Palestinians commemorate the “catastrophe” of the establishment of the State of Israel, and “Naksa day,” when they mourn the Arab defeat in the 1967 Six-Day War, will be similarly “quiet.”

The description is unfortunate not only because 19 Israelis were killed in a series of terrorist attacks across the country in the past month, but because it reflects the Eastern European shtetl mentality, in which Jews lived in fear that their gentile neighbors might “mark” their holidays by inciting pogroms.

Another often-heard statement is that the confrontations between Israeli soldiers and Palestinian rioters over the past month (and before) have strengthened Hamas, and have even turned the terrorist group into a leading force in the Palestinian arena.

But the reality on the ground is that while Hamas is trying to ride the wave of violence and gain strength from it, it is not responsible for it, nor does it control its intensity and severity. Hamas does not control the Palestinian street, and certainly not the Palestinian Authority. The Palestinian arena, including the Arab Israeli public, is characterized by a lack of leadership, a lack of direction, and internal chaos.

No organization stood behind the past month’s terror attacks, and even the Temple Mount riots, in which several hundred Palestinians participated, failed to garner the support of the majority of the Palestinian public, who chose to stay on the sidelines.

At the end of the day, every Palestinian understands that Hamas is headed nowhere — one look at Gaza is sufficient to understand this. The terrorist organization is in charge of the Gaza Strip, and the situation of the local population has never been worse, with very little hope of it improving in the foreseeable future.

(full article online)









						Hamas Is Scared Out of Its Wits
					

Gaza’s Hamas Chief Yehya Al-Sinwar talks to media, in Gaza City October 28, 2019. Photo: REUTERS/Mohammed Salem. JNS.org – Some …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The top line says, "All glory to our land and life defenders," meaning the people who they claim defend Palestine.

This means the Palestinians who, according to Palestinian media, "defend" Al Aqsa and Palestine - by targeting and murdering Jews.

One of the sponsors, Falastiniyat, describes itself as "a grassroots collective of diasporic Palestinian feminists in Seattle living & organizing at the intersection of gender justice and anti-colonialism."  The title is one that would mean little to most Westerners, who would assume it refers to people who hold meals at Sheikh Jarrah or similar, but its meaning and timing is clear to Palestinians: it is support for the current murderous terror wave of Palestinians targeting Israelis and Jews that started in March.

Even though it was created before the events in Elad, there is not a question that Palestinians consider the axe murderers to be "defenders" of Palestinians and Palestinian land.

And the other sponsors know this as well.










						Seattle "Nakba Day" rally to celebrate axe murderers
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I already showed that British police in 1932 also engaged in crowd control to limit the number of people in the area and allowed in the church.

What about how things were under Jordanian control - the sacred "status quo" where 19 years of illegal annexation and ethnically cleansing Jews is supposed to be the model on how to deal with Jerusalem today?

I just found this footage from a 1960 Christian children's documentary about Jerusalem, that shows a very similar scene to what is shown above, with Jordanian police forming a cordon preventing crowds from entering the church. 

(vide video)

The dangers are obvious, especially with the fire being transferred in areas packed with pilgrims.

But only when Israel tries to make things safe do people get upset.

If someone can point to a specific difference between Israeli police barricades and Jordanian police cordons and crowd control, by all means, enlighten us.

(full article online)









						Holy Saturday, 1960: Yes, Jordanian police also limited crowds, and no one complained
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Oh, geesh!!!! ]


She got sacked-up for an audience.


----------



## Sixties Fan

As sixteen more Jewish children are orphaned following the brutal axe murders in Elad, we see haters celebrate all over the world. The anti-Israel position is not a ‘human-rights’ movement, nor one that just seeks a Palestinian state. It is a death cult, a movement that denies truth, craves bloodshed, glorifies violence, and worships death. It is a cult that because of its own many shortcomings, satisfies itself through the murder of Jews.

The terrorism​Three more Israelis were slaughtered by axe-wielding terrorists on Thursday night. Two of the victims were murdered as they enjoyed time in a local park. The third had given the two terrorists a lift into Elad – a town to which the terrorists often travelled for work.

The attack is the latest in a string of murderous attacks in Israel that has left eighteen Israelis dead:


May 5 – Elad – Boaz Gol, Yonatan Havakuk, Oren Ben Yitfah
April 29 – Ariel – Vyacheslav Golev
April 7 – Tel Aviv – Tomer Morad , Eytam Magini , Barak Lufan
March 29 – Bnei Brak – Amir Khoury, Ya’akov Shalom, Avishai Yehezkel , Victor Sorokopot, Dimitri Mitrik
March 27 – Hadera – Yezen Falah, Shirel Abukarat
And March 22 – Ber Sheva – Doris Yahbas, Laura Yitzhak, Rabbi Moshe Kravitzky, Menahem Yehezkel
A concentrated series of attacks hitting different towns, choosing random targets, with a varying array of weapons. Most nations would be left in semi-social paralysis as such a terror campaign unfolded, but Israel is not just ‘any nation’. Israelis have seen all this before and worse. And Israelis are under no illusions – they know the enemies are out there seeking opportunities to kill them. It is why Israel’s borders are heavily fortified, why ‘Iron Dome’ was invented, why the security fence was built, why the checkpoints were set up, and why Gaza faces strict sanctions. So when terrorists strike, most discussions are only about the security or intelligence failures that are perceived to have allowed some of the haters through the net.

Israelis live today only due to their strength, innovation, and resilience. They are the targets of an obsessive and brutal death cult.

The goal​The anti-Israel movement may be wrapped up in soft-sounding keywords, but what it seeks is the total destruction of the Jewish state. It is not interested in freedom or democracy. At best it wants Jews back at the mercy of Islamist masters – at worst it wants the Jews gone. Having understood the way to manipulate western ‘human rights’ discourse, they embarked on an intense and well organised propaganda campaign. They set about to delegitimise Israel through a constant drumbeat of lies. But whatever terminology they use today, they always mean the same thing:


Free Palestine = destroy Israel
From the river to the sea = destroy Israel
right of return = destroy Israel
One democratic state = destroy Israel
No justice – no peace = destroy Israel
We don’t have a problem with Jews, just Zionists = destroy Israel
Half of the demonstrators at anti-Israel demonstrations today support despots such as Assad or hybrid oppressive regimes such as Pakistan or Iran. They only take to the streets when they can demonstrate their hatred of Israel. It is why at anti-Israel demonstrations you can see many homophobic, misogynistic, violence-supporting thugs holding placards claiming they support notions of human-rights. Yes, there are traditional leftists in the crowd, but that just makes a bad situation worse. You are left with do-gooders and virtue-signallers standing alongside Islamists and anti-Jewish racists – all crying out in unison for the destruction of the Jewish state.

The left ethically imploded when it adopted the Palestinian cause. They may as well have physically taken the left’s moral soul and injected it with pure cyanide.

The celebrations​And when Jews lie brutally murdered in the street, we can see many of these toxic thugs actually celebrate their deaths. Like when sweets are handed out in the streets of Gaza:





But it is not just those in Gaza or Nablus who celebrate. Social media swarms with hate.

When Israeli radio presenter Yossi Davidov posted a message of grief on Facebook following the Elad attack, the response was predictable. In saying the response was ‘predictable’ I open up a divide between what is normal for everyone else, and what is normal for Jews. When innocent civilians are slaughtered in city streets by terrorists, there is normally near universal grief. When Jews are killed, the laughter tends to drown out the measured sympathy of our allies. In 2021 there was a tragedy at Mount Meron which left 45 Israelis dead. Within six hours of posting about the event, Al Jazeera had received over 30,000 responses – over 10,000 of them were ‘laughing at’ or ‘loving’ the tragedy. The most ‘liked’ comments under the post were the most vicious.

In the end, Jews who  post about their heartbreak tend to be swamped by people who are glad Jews have been killed. Only with Jewish suffering do Jews end up needing to limit who can respond to their posts (as Yossi Davidov had to). Such is the level of hate against Jews in the world.

(full article online)









						The Palestinian death cult - worshipping the murder of Jews
					

At its core, the anti-Israel movement is a death cult, a movement that denies truth, craves bloodshed, glorifies violence, and worships death.



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israel-Jordan peace treaty of 1994 specifies that Israel “respects the present special role of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan in Muslim Holy shrines in Jerusalem.” Israel agreed that the day-to-day administration and organization of visiting and worshipping at the Al-Aqsa Mosque would continue to be the responsibility of the Jordanian Waqf, a branch of Jordan’s Ministry of Awqaf Islamic Affairs and Holy Places, subject to Israeli security supervision and presence.
The most recent Ramadan disturbances have given rise to a number of statements and actions by senior Jordanian personalities, expressing both support and encouragement for the continuing violence, as well as voicing threats against Israel and calls to change the present arrangements regarding the Temple Mount. Such enhanced Jordanian activism raises questions about Jordan’s commitments pursuant to the 1994 peace treaty with Israel.
The peace treaty distinctly referred to the situation, recognized and acknowledged by both parties, which existed at the time of its signature in 1994. It must be assumed that Jordan thereby acknowledged and committed itself to Israel’s overall authority, including security responsibility, over the Temple Mount compound, subject to Israel’s recognition and acknowledgment of the special role of Jordan.
Therefore, recent reports of a new Jordanian initiative to remove Israel’s control over the Temple Mount and to transfer security responsibility from Israel to the Waqf, as well as the authority to approve non-Muslim visits to the Temple Mount, would appear to be at stark variance with Jordan’s peace treaty obligations.
Moreover, statements by senior Jordanian personalities expressing support and encouragement for the Al-Aqsa rioters would appear to be at variance with the provisions of the peace treaty.
In Article 11 of the peace treaty, entitled “Mutual Understanding and Good Neighborly Relations,” the parties undertook to “seek to foster mutual understanding and tolerance based on shared historic values” and “to abstain from hostile or discriminatory propaganda against each other.”

(full article online)









						Jordan and the Temple Mount
					

Have the Jordanians Forgotten Their Peace Treaty Obligations? - Jordan and the Temple Mount




					jcpa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The 6-year-old son of Yonatan Havakuk, one of three men killed in Elad last week, ran to tell security guards that his father was dead and that a terror attack was underway, the child’s uncle said Sunday.

Havakuk’s widow told Army Radio that her son said his father chose not to run away during the attack.

“My son saw the entire incident,” Limor Havakuk said. “He said his father could have run away, but decided to stay.”


The brother-in-law of a man who remained in critical condition on Sunday said the man’s children were traumatized after witnessing the attack.

“His four small children saw everything,” Netanel Yakovov, the brother-in-law of Shai Ben Shlomo, told Army Radio.

(full article online)









						Boy, 6, alerted Elad guards during attack: ‘There are terrorists, my father is dead’
					

Uncle praises Yonatan Havakuk's son as a hero for running to get help; man whose brother-in-law was critically injured says children traumatized after witnessing the violence




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The independent non-governmental human rights group UN Watch is accusing outgoing UN investigator on Palestine Michael Lynk of violating UN neutrality rules by accepting an award yesterday from Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas, and called on U.S. Ambassador Linda Thomas-Greenfield and UN human rights chief Michelle Bachelet to demand that Lynk return it.

“President Mahmoud Abbas has awarded the Order of the Star of Jerusalem to Professor Michael Lynk, presented by Foreign Minister Dr Riad Al Malki in Dublin,” tweeted the Palestinian embassy in Ireland, along with a photo.

Lynk only ended his term as Special Rapporteur on Palestine last week, after a 6-year term. He was appointed by the UN Human Rights Council in 2016, despite rare objections about his lack of impartiality by the Canadian government of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.

“For the past six years, we documented how Lynk was acting not like an impartial UN investigator, but rather like an agent for the PLO,” said Hillel Neuer, executive director of UN Watch. “He turned a blind eye to Hamas and Fatah terrorism, and demonized Israel. Lynk insisted he was impartial, but now he isn’t even pretending any more.”

“It is repulsive that Lynk accepted this award from Mahmoud Abbas at a time when his Fatah group participated in and praised the latest spate of Palestinian terrorist attacks that have killed 19 people in Israel.”

Abba’s Fatah-linked Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades distributed sweets in Gaza the evening after Thursday’s terrorist attack in Elad that killed three Israeli fathers, orphaning 16 children.

UN Watch says that Lynk’s acceptance of an award from one of the parties in a dispute that he was judging for the UN until last week sets a dangerous precedent.

“The entire credibility of the UN’s system for country investigations is at stake. If the UN investigator of Palestine can get an award from Palestinian President Abbas, what is to stop the UN investigators on Iran, Belarus and North Korea from accepting awards from Ayatollah Khamenei, Lukashenko and Kim Jong-un?”

“The UN human rights system is turning into a laughingstock, and dictators like Abbas, now in the 18th year of his 4-year term, get to corrupt the system.”

(full article online )









						UN Palestine Investigator Must Return ‘Unethical’ PLO Medal, Says Watchdog - UN Watch
					

GENEVA, May 9, 2022 — The independent non-governmental human rights group UN Watch is accusing outgoing UN investigator on Palestine Michael Lynk of violating UN neutrality rules by accepting an award yesterday from Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas, and called on U.S. Ambassador Linda...



					unwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Following communication with the BBC and based on material flagged up and translated by CAMERA Arabic, on May 4th the Jewish Chronicle prompted BBC Arabic to take action on several news items published between April 18th and April 22nd.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All the items – three video segments and one webpage – referred to Jews visiting Temple Mount during Passover as “settlers” who “intruded” into “al-Aqsa Mosque” (in one case: “al-Aqsa courtyard”). Two of the items did so even when they paraphrased Israeli sources.

The BBC made two of their YouTube videos private and consequently unavailable to the general public. BBC Arabic Jerusalem correspondent Muhannad Tutunji was instructed to remove a third video of him reporting for a BBC Arabic live broadcast which appeared on his own personal Facebook account.

The action taken regarding the webpage was less straightforward. Instead of following the model of other outlets and simply correcting the inaccurate terminology, BBC Arabic editors opted to delete all evidence that Jewish visitors were ever present on Temple Mount, thus changing the news items retroactively. Below is a detailed account of the edited parts (original version is available here, deleted text in red, amendments in green):

AT WHAT POINT WILL AL-AQSA MOSQUE VIOLENCE END?

“Israeli settlers police forces intruded on the morning of April 21 the courtyards of al-Aqsa Mosque in the city of Jerusalem, amidst a close guard by the Israeli police with clashes between police and worshippers having occurred.
“The intrusion lasted about three and a half hours, punctuated by clashes between worshippers and the Israeli police, which spread in the al-Aqsa Mosque courtyards, prior to the police and the settlers departing al-Aqsa.
“The Islamic Waqf Department in the city of Jerusalem has said that the number of settlers who intruded into the Mosque has reached 762 settlers.

“Shortly before the settlers intruded, the police forced the worshippers to evacuate the Mosque’s courtyards, which caused the clashes to erupt.
“Palestinian media outlets have reported that the occupation Israeli forces shot gas grenades and rubber bullets to get the worshippers out of al-Qibli house of prayer [i.e. al-Aqsa Mosque, the southern building of the compound]”
[…]

(full article online)









						BBC Arabic avoids correcting biased terminology
					

Following communication with the BBC and based on material flagged up and translated by CAMERA Arabic, on May 4th the Jewish Chronicle prompted BBC Arabic to




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

That list of awful things tells you a great deal about Hezbollah, its supporters and those who vote for it in Lebanon.




> Those who demand the disarmament of the resistance, they want to sell this position to the Americans and the West in order to obtain political and financial protection. This is not a popular demand, all opinion polls said that, however. I want to address them.
> 
> Suppose for the sake of argument that you have reached this conclusion. Do you expect that the American will be satisfied with that? Take the experiences of all the Arab countries surrounding us. After the issue of the resistance, they will tell you that *Lebanon must recognize the State of Israel.* They will ask you for Lebanon to officially recognize Israel in the Lebanese government and Parliament.
> 
> They will ask you not only for recognition.* They will ask you for normalization with Israel.*
> 
> *They will ask you to settle the Palestinians in Lebanon*. You advocate disarming the resistance. *Do you support the settlement of Palestinians in Lebanon? *
> 
> They will ask you and they will demand of you. There is something with the Americans called demands. There is no final limit. There is no limit. When you surrender to the first condition, the second, third, fourth and fifth conditions will come out. Well, suppose some say that if we hand over the weapons of the resistance, our living and economic crisis will be solved. Suppose we hand over the arms and recognize Israel and normalize with Israel and our Palestinian homeland and accept the settlement of the refugees or displaced Syrians, then? Will it solve our economic and living problem?





Note how Nasrallah uses anti-Palestinian racism to make his point. "Do you support the settlement of Palestinians in Lebanon? " It is a rhetorical question - the Lebanese hate their Palestinian "guests" even while they claim to be so supportive of them. 

Nasrallah pretends to be a champion of Palestinians but he stokes anti-Palestinian hatred to get support. Hezbollah doesn't want them to become Lebanese citizens, *even if they want to. *Nasrallah wants to ethnically cleanse them by banishing them to Israel - and he claims it is for their own good! 

As far as whether normalization with Israel would bring financial benefit to Lebanon - it absolutely would. Israelis would fall over themselves to invest in Lebanon. Western nations that are reluctant to lend money would free up funds if there was a chance that it would bring permanent peace to a border that the UN has spent so much money monitoring. 

Nasrallah spent much of the speech claiming that Israel wants Lebanese territory, that if Hezbollah wouldn't exist then Israel would constantly attack and annex southern Lebanon.  His worst case scenario is a peaceful Middle East where Israel and Lebanon cooperate, which also happens to be a Middle East where Hezbollah has no reason to exist. Peace is an existential threat to Hezbollah.

In reality, Hezbollah holds Lebanon hostage and it is the real threat to ordinary Lebanese people, not Israel. He knows that. Hezbollah is an arm of Iran, and to Iran, Lebanon is nothing more than a critical front for war on Israel whose people are nothing but pawns towards that goal.

(full article online)









						Nasrallah's worst case scenario: Disarming Hezbollah, peace with Israel, solving the Palestinian refugee issue. Awful, isn't it?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Noor Dahri is a British-Pakistani writer and counter terrorism researcher. He is an executive director at Islamic Theology of Counter Terrorism (ITCT), which uses Islamic theology to counter Islamist extremism.

I do not know how influential the ITCT is. It does not have a strong social media presence, and looking at its team, it seems to be very light on experts on Islam whose views would sway Muslims.

Even so, any paper that shows how Islam does not approve of Palestinian terrorism is welcome, and any discussion on the topic in Islamic circles is welcome.

Dahri just released a new research paper, "The Month of Ramadan, Al-Aqsa Riots and Mischief: Islamic or Un-Islamic?" It examines the recent behavior of Palestinians on the Temple Mount from an Islamic perspective and determines that the stone throwing, arson and other attacks are forbidden according to Islam.

Dahri also says that Jews have the absolute right to live in Israel and Jerusalem according to the Koran.

The conclusion of the paper says:




> Violence has no room in Islam whatsoever. One must understand that they cannot claim Islam is a religion of peace while committing a crime of violence and terrorism under the name of Islam. It is a great blasphemy to the religion and to the Lord when someone starts creating mischief on earth in their names. Israel is a land of prophets and the holy land on earth, which every religion accepts, yet some political and religious extremists commit acts of violence and terrorism in the blessed land which is mentioned several times in the holy Quran.
> 
> There is no doubt that the holy land of Israel including Jerusalem is sacred to all religions and the people of all three divine religions (Islam, Judaism and Christianity) can live, work, visit the holy land but cannot claim the ownership of it at all because the ownership has already been given to the people of Israel (Jews) by Allah thousands of years ago. There is not any Quranic verse or Prophetic Hadith where such ownership has been transferred from Jews to Muslims. Instead, Allah has commanded Jews to enter the land of Israel which is given to them.
> 
> _“O my people! Enter the Holy Land which Allah has destined for you to enter. And do not turn back or else you will become losers.” (Quran 5:21)_
> 
> Allah also decided to gather all Jewish people from all around the world in the holy land of Israel when the end time comes closer, which means, that Jewish people can live anywhere in the world but the time will come when they will travel across the world and will immigrate into Israel.
> Allah says in the holy Quran: _"And we said to the Children of Israel afterwards, ‘scatter and live all over the world… and when the end of the world is near we will gather you again into the Promised Land” (Quran:17:104) _
> 
> The above-cited Quranic verses show the source for the belief that this land was divinely given to the people of Israel, and Muslims have no religious or historical claim to possess this land. Those non-Jews who are living, working and visiting Israel have special privileges from the Jewish state to exercise political, domestic, social and religious rights all around the holy land but can never claim the ownership according to the Shariah (Islamic) law.
> 
> By holding politically motivated protests with violence, extremists not only break the commandments of Allah mentioned in the holy Quran but also go against the law of the land and those who commit such unlawful and un-Islamic activities should be prosecuted and punished according to the state’s law. The state of Israel has successfully given Muslims (Israeli Arabs) rights to live, educate, work, do business and practice their religion (Islam) without any prejudice and fear. There are more than 400 mosques run and paid for by the state of Israel. Therefore, Muslims have no political or religious justification to uprise against such a state. Aqsa Mosque is administrated by the Jordanian Waqf and security provided by Israel in order to maintain the peace and law and order situation. Millions of Muslims across the world are visiting Haram Sharif (Al-Aqsa) without any persecution, therefore it’s a Muslim’s duty to follow the law, keep order and maintain peace in the holy land and avoid committing acts that are violent or project terrorism. These actions can never please Allah, the Lord of the skies and earth, Muslims must think of these divine commandments before considering mischief in the holy land of Israel.


Dahri is part of a small but growing number of Muslim supporters of Israel, most of whom are regularly attacked - usually online, sometimes physically.  Because the Muslim world's media is so heavily censored, officially and by massive peer pressure, there is no coverage of their support where it would make the biggest difference. 

But with the Abraham Accords, there is a chance that such attitudes will spread and at least an honest debate about Israel and Palestinians can eventually occur in the Muslim world. 










						New paper says Al Aqsa rioters violate Islamic law
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanian officials have been loudly claiming that they have exclusive rights to the holy places in Jerusalem.

Amman's Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Foreign Affairs and Expatriates, Ayman Safadi, said that "there is no Israeli sovereignty over the city's holy sites."

So let's look again at exactly what the Israeli-Jordanian peace agreement says.




> *Article 9 - Places of Historical and Religious Significance and Interfaith Relations*
> 1.    Each Party will provide freedom of access to places of religious and historical significance.
> 2.    In this regard, in accordance with the Washington Declaration, Israel respects the present special role of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan in Muslim Holy shrines in Jerusalem. When negotiations on the permanent status will take place, Israel will give high priority to the Jordanian historic role in these shrines.
> 3.    The Parties will act together to promote interfaith relations among the three monotheistic religions, with the aim of working towards religious understanding, moral commitment, freedom of religious worship, and tolerance and peace.



The first paragraph makes it clear that Jews should be allowed to visit the Temple Mount. Probably more than the twice a day, five says a week they have now. And when Jordanian leaders say that Jews are not allowed there at all, they are violating this agreement.

The third paragraph, like the first, is routinely disrespected by Jordanian officials, where they do not allow that Jews have any historic or religious rights in Jerusalem.

The second paragraph is key. The first sentence says "Israel respects the present special role of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan in Muslim Holy shrines in Jerusalem." At the time, the special role was that Jordan controlled the Waqf which was responsible for the religious and civil arrangements.

What does "respect" mean in a legal document?

It can mean that Israel must defer to Jordan's role. But it can also imply that Israel is the real party controlling the sites, and it promises to show respect for Jordan's role - which doesn't mean that Jordan has legal rights over the area and Israel's being somewhat altruistic in letting Jordan keep its role.

I believe that the second sentence makes that latter meaning more likely: "When negotiations on the permanent status will take place, Israel will give high priority to the Jordanian historic role in these shrines." It sounds like Israel has all the rights, and it voluntarily concedes them in the interest of neighborly relations. But if there are overriding reasons for Israel to take over, its priorities may override the others.

At any rate, Jordan's insistence that it has legal control over the Temple Mount is not at all supported by the signed agreements with Israel.










						Despite what Jordan says, their legal rights on the Temple Mount are limited
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A 17-year-old Palestinian assailant who was shot dead after attempting to invade a West Bank home while armed with a knife attended a school that taught students “gruesome content, directly instructing pupils to kill Israelis,” Israeli education watchdog IMPACT-se revealed on Tuesday.

The Sunday terror attack, thwarted by a resident of Tekoa, in the West Bank, came hours after a police officer was wounded in Jerusalem by a knife-wielding terrorist, and follows a string of attacks that have killed 19 Israelis.

According to the Israeli non-profit, the 12th-grade attacker’s school, A-Zeer Boys High School in the Bethlehem Governorate, used textbooks that promoted “Jihad and martyrdom” and called Jews “dangerous” and “perverted in nature.”

The textbooks, issued by the Palestinian Authority (PA), were the subject of a May 2021 report by IMPACT-Se and of heated debates in the European Parliament over the body’s financial support for the PA. In March, 32 EU parliamentarians issued a letter describing the situation presented by the PA’s curriculum as “simply intolerable.”

(full article online)










						Knife-Wielding West Bank Attacker Saw Violent Incitement in High School, Says Education Watchdog
					

Israeli security personnel guard the area where at least three people were killed in what police suspect was a Palestinian …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority’s envoy to the UK, Husam Zomlot, has been accused of denying the Holocaust; defending the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” policy that gives financial rewards to terrorists and their families, as well as making light of rocket attackslaunched by terrorist groups in the Gaza Strip that have targeted Israeli civilians.

Yet this rather checkered history did not preclude the BBC from meeting with Zomlot, reportedly to discuss “improving the BBC’s reporting of developments in Palestine [sic].”

In an image tweeted out by Zomlot, he can be seen shaking hands with BBC Chairman Richard Sharp while standing in front of a prominently displayed map of “Palestine,” which actually depicts the entirety of Israel in what is perhaps a nod to the “from the [Jordan] River to the [Mediterranean] Sea” Palestinian rallying cry that is a coded slogan for the destruction of the Jewish state.



> The chairman of the BBC, Mr. Richard Sharp, visited today to discuss BBC coverage of events in Palestine. We appreciate his visit. We had a frank discussion, and we hope it will contribute to improving the BBC’s reporting of developments in Palestine. #BBC #Palestine #Mediapic.twitter.com/YZkyX9BhXS
> — Husam Zomlot (@hzomlot) May 10, 2022




Zomlot and Sharp’s tête-à-tête is part of a long pattern of moves made by the publicly-funded British Broadcasting Company that seemingly point to an institutional anti-Israel bias that has led to skewed reportage of issues pertaining to the Jewish state.

Indeed, the corporation has fought tooth-and-nail to keep secret the 2004 Balen Report, which was commissioned to investigate allegations that the BBC’s coverage of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict was biased.

The contents of the 20,000-word document were reportedly so damning that the broadcaster has fended off at least 400 Freedom of Information requests and spent £333,000 ($500,000) to keep its findings under wraps.

(full article online)










						Why Did BBC Chairman Richard Sharp Meet an Accused Holocaust Denier to Seek Advice on Coverage of 'Palestine'? | Honest Reporting
					

The Palestinian Authority's envoy to the UK, Husam Zomlot, has been accused of denying the Holocaust; defending the PA's "Pay-for-Slay” policy that gives




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Can anyone imagine if all colonizers  lied about the land  they invaded and colonized as the Palestinians do?
In other words, the Copts, Berbers, Yazidis, Assyrians, Jews, anyone conquered by Islam, the Arabs, the Ottomans, etc.......they lose their indigenous identity and the Muslims then become the indigenous owners of those lands.
So, giving a curriculum to your people which says that you and them are the indigenous people of that land, any land, makes you the rightful indigenous owners of the land.
Got it !!!  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

These tweets from leading Palestinian official Hussein al-Sheikh tells you everything you need to know about how biased the Palestinian Authority "investigation" of the tragic death of Al Jazeera reporter Shireen Abu Akleh will be:



> #Israel has requested a joint investigation and to be handed over the bullet that assassinated the journalist Shireen, we refused that, and we affirmed that our investigation would be completed independently, and we will inform her family, #USA, #Qatar and all official authorities and the public of the results of the investigation with high transparency. All of the indicators , the evidence and the witnesses confirm her assassination by #Israeli special units.


They already have the verdict of "Israel assassinated her" *before *the sham investigation.

It is obvious to all that the Palestinian Authority intends to hide and bury any evidence that does not conform to their pre-determined conclusion. 

This is the pattern of "investigations" by modern antisemites, from Amnesty to HRW to the UN and the PA. They go into the process with the intent of finding Israel guilty. They gather lots of evidence - but only report on evidence that supports their conclusions, and ignore the rest. (In the case of the UN, they create a framework that only admits evidence that supports one side.) People who casually look at their reports only see one side of  the evidence and assume that the investigators are acting in good faith, so they accept the conclusions that were written before the first piece of evidence is discovered.

The people from the Palestinian Authority to Rashida Tlaibto Susan Sarandon who have already concluded that Israel is guilty of a premeditated assassination with zero evidence are, by definition, Jew-haters. They know ahead of time that Jews are guilty and they will ignore any evidence that contradicts that. 

Only rarely are they so obvious about it as Hussein al-Sheikh.


(full article online)










						The PA admits that it has no intention of finding the truth about the death of Shireen Abu Akleh
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Violence in the Arab Israeli community of the Galilee has boiled over in some towns and now even first responders are being attacked​






A few minutes before 10:00 p.m., on Sunday evening a 20-year-old man was found shot in the Arab city of Arraba in the Northern District of Israel. All emergency responders in the surrounding vicinity were alerted to the act of violence.

Roshde Hossen, a United Hatzalah volunteer from Lotem, was enjoying a coffee with his friend when he got the call. Roshde stood up and said goodbye to his friend as he ran outside to his car to rush to the scene.

Roshde arrived alongside a policewoman and together they sprinted to the man lying on the ground next to his car. Roshde checked the man’s vitals and didn't find any signs of life. Turning him over, the EMT realized that there was no way anyone could revive the man. All the blood around him, on his clothes and the floor, had completely dried up. It was clear that he was shot hours before. There were multiple bullet wounds, in both of his legs, his stomach, and his chest.

Roshde tried to resuscitate the man by connecting a defibrillator and performing CPR. “As an EMT, I cannot pronounce a person dead at the scene. The man’s family members and friends were around and I had to show them that I tried and that I care because that's my job.”









						Paramedics attacked while responding to shooting in Arab town
					

Violence in the Arab Israeli community of the Galilee has boiled over in some towns and now even first responders are being attacked.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Israelis not allowed into Jordan because of tallit and tefillin
					

40 Israeli insurance agents going on a short vacation to Jordan turned away because 7 of them had Jewish 'religious symbols.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Sounds just like the kind of thing Jews were put through in Muslim lands, before the State of Israel ]

Orthodox boy boarded the bus early in the morning. At one point, the boy was the only passenger on the bus. The driver then stopped the bus and told the boy to approach him.

“The boy went to the driver, who took out his cell phone and began filming him while he asked him questions,” according to Honenu.

“For several minutes, the driver forced the boy to give humiliating answers, such as that the driver should beat him if they meet in the Old City of Jerusalem, to say that he does not like Jews and he likes Arabs, and more,” Haim Bleicher wrote to the police.
The driver also told the boy to repeat an Arabic sentence, the meaning of which he did not know. After several minutes of cruel humiliation the driver continued his journey, and the boy got off at the nearest bus stop, shaken and very upset.

(full article online)









						Arab bus driver humiliates Jewish boy, indictment filed | World Israel News
					

'This is a shocking incident in which a bus driver abused the boy in an attempt to humiliate him and disrespect Jews,' his lawyer stated.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Resistance by any means necessary" is a slightly sanitized way of saying "we support murdering random Jewish civilians." And this is well understood by both Palestinians and their antisemitic supporters.

This is not a one-off. This is a theme of supporting the murders of Israelis that we have been seeing lately in Israel. 

"By Any Means Necessary" was the theme of an "Al Aqsa" rally in April in New York. Since there was no pushback from allies, the Palestinian antisemites are doubling down on calls to continue axe murders in Israel.

The Nakba Day rally in Portland supports the newest terror wave by saying, "All power to the Palestinian people defending their homelands *by any means* from zionism and imperialism!"

Similarly, the Toronto "Nakba Day" rally advertises "On May 15, we will honour the *resistance of our people by any means necessary *against settler colonial violence and ethnic cleansing."

Samidoun, which pretends to be a rights organization, uses #ByAnyMeansNecessary as a hashtag.

And an Arab Etsy seller is getting in on the message, creating earrings with the title "By Any Means Necessary" that makes it clear that it means murder: a rifle in a map of "Palestine," a motif that became popular among Palestinians when the current terror spree started.






During the second intifada, suicide bombs and the most horrific crimes were justified in the West by Palestinian supporters. For the past 15 years, since the intifada petered out, open support for terrorism in the West has been out of fashion. But now, fueled by the latest terror wave against Israelis which is hugely popular among Palestinians, proud support for terror is back.

And the Western, ostensibly liberal supporters of the Palestinian cause are silent. Their silence is tacit support for the message that it is okay to murder Jews.











						Nakba Day rallies inciting murdering Israelis
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iraq’s parliament, the Council of Representatives, advanced draft legislation to criminalize the normalization of ties with Israel on Wednesday. It carries the potential punishment of life imprisonment or execution, The New Arab reported.

According to the London-based news site, the bill specifically targets recent Kurdish efforts to promote relations with Israel in the government, business and media sectors. The legislation is also seen as an Iraqi rejection of the Abraham accords, which normalized Israeli ties with the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain and Morocco.

Sudan, which also signed the accords, has not moved to openly maintain ties. However, Gen. Abdel Fattah al-Burhan, who seized power in a January coup, has confirmed maintaining quiet security cooperation with Israel.

(full article online)









						Death Penalty for Normalization With Israel Advances in Iraqi Parliament | United with Israel
					

Bill targets Kurdish efforts to promote relations with Israel in the government, business and media sectors, rejects Abraham accords.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

This morning,  Sgt. Maj. Noam Raz, a father of six, was killed during a firefight in Jenin.

We've seen lots of videos of Palestinians firing rifles in Jenin (and elsewhere). Clearly they are not mere stone-throwers. 

The Jenin Brigades - a group of men with weapons - sometimes issue statements.






Here they are from another recent photo:





Their Telegram channel logo indicates that they are a linked to Islamic Jihad:




So why does the Palestinian Authority tolerate an armed terror group in their territory?

They have certainly fought against and arrested Hamas and Islamic Jihad terrorists in the past. Now, they seem to be OK with this group.

Either the PA has decided that Islamic Jihad is an ally, or they quietly hope that Israel will uproot them from Jenin and while they publicly protest Zionist incursions and quietly celebrate.

But either way, the Palestinian Authority is not indicating any opposition to having a mini-army in their midst. Tolerating it now allows it to grow, especially with the current propaganda blitz around Abu Akleh's death and the boasting about the death of Noam Raz that is starting to spread in Palestinian media. 

Of course, no Western media is even asking the basic question of how a heavily armed group could spring up in Jenin while the well-funded Palestinian Authority security forces do nothing.










						The PA is allowing an independent army to flourish in Jenin, and no one is talking about it
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A debate is raging over whether Israeli soldiers or Palestinian Arab terrorists were responsible for the shooting death of an Al Jazeera reporter in Jenin. But nobody seems to be asking one important question: Why were Israeli soldiers in Jenin, anyway?

After all, way back in 1995, as part of the Oslo II agreement, Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin withdrew all Israeli troops from the areas in Judea-Samaria where 98% of the Palestinian Arabs live, including all major cities such as Jenin.

So, the Israeli troops who were in Jenin last week were not there as part of the old occupying force. They were not there to establish a Jewish settlement. And they were not there to govern the city. Even Raja Abdulrahim, the pro-Palestinian reporter who was recently hired by the Jerusalem bureau of the New York Times, acknowledged in an article last month that “40% of the region is governed by the Palestinian Authority.”

So, if those Israeli soldiers were not in Jenin to govern, or to occupy, or to settle, then what in the world were they doing there? Why don’t they just stay within the Israeli-governed parts of the region? Why venture into PA territory, even for a few hours?

The answer is that the PA’s refusal to fight the terrorists forced the Israelis to go into Jenin and do the job themselves.

The Oslo accords require the PA to disband all terrorist groups, seize their weapons, and outlaw them—that is, to put them out of business.

One can understand the logic behind Prime Minister Rabin’s decision to out-source the fight against terrorism to the PA. After all, the PA security forces know the terrain. They know where the weapons depots and safe houses and training sites are located. And the PA certainly has the ability to do the job—it has one of the largest per-capita security forces in the world.

In short, they could smash the terrorist groups if they wanted to. But they just don’t want to. The PA never outlawed the terrorist groups. It has never made a serious effort to capture its members or seize its weapons, in Jenin or anywhere else. The PA treats the terrorists in Jenin and the other areas under its control like brothers, and allows them to operate freely.

That’s why here we are, 27 years after the PA became the sole ruler in Jenin, and the city is still filled with active terrorist cells from Hamas, Fatah, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (the gang which murdered my daughter Alisa).

Even the New York Times occasionally admits that terrorists roam free in PA cities. On March 23, 2014, for example, the Times reported that Israeli troops were forced to enter the Jenin refugee camp in pursuit of terrorists because although Jenin is under the “full control” of the PA, “the Palestinian [security forces] did not generally operate in refugee camps.”

(full article online)










						Why Were Israeli Soldiers in Jenin, Anyway?
					

The PA, by its deliberate inaction, has forced the Israeli army to occasionally enter Jenin in pursuit of terrorists.




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Clearly BBC editors were quite happy to promote a very serious allegation that they had not confirmed themselves, even though it came from a sourcewith a long history of anti-Israel and anti-Jewish activity and ‘reporting’.

It was, after all, Al Jazeera which in 2008 threw a birthday party for the convicted terrorist Samir Kuntar. It was Al Jazeera which published the ‘Palestine Papers’ in 2011 and promoted the notion (copiously amplified by the BBC) that Yasser Arafat had been poisoned by Israel in 2012. In 2017 Al Jazeera turned its sights on ‘the Israel lobby’ in Britain and in 2019 it had to suspend two of its journalists over a Holocaust video. Just last year, the BBC uncritically amplified Al Jazeera statements relating to the targeting of a multi-storey building housing Hamas in the Gaza Strip while failing to report the award presented by Hamas to the head of Al Jazeera’s bureau there.

Nevertheless, Al Jazeera’s long record as an unreliable and ideologically conscripted source (along with supposed BBC standards of accuracy and impartiality) was obviously not enough to make BBC editors pause and demand any sort of independent investigation of their own before uncritically publishing the outlet’s latest unverified anti-Israel claims.



(full article online)









						BBC News website uncritically promotes Al Jazeera claims once again
					

The day after the death of Palestinian journalist Shireen Abu Akleh on May 11th in Jenin three items on that story appeared on the BBC News website's 'Middle Ea




					camera-uk.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A debate is raging over whether Israeli soldiers or Palestinian Arab terrorists were responsible for the shooting death of an Al Jazeera reporter in Jenin. But nobody seems to be asking one important question: Why were Israeli soldiers in Jenin, anyway?
> 
> After all, way back in 1995, as part of the Oslo II agreement, Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin withdrew all Israeli troops from the areas in Judea-Samaria where 98% of the Palestinian Arabs live, including all major cities such as Jenin.
> 
> So, the Israeli troops who were in Jenin last week were not there as part of the old occupying force. They were not there to establish a Jewish settlement. And they were not there to govern the city. Even Raja Abdulrahim, the pro-Palestinian reporter who was recently hired by the Jerusalem bureau of the New York Times, acknowledged in an article last month that “40% of the region is governed by the Palestinian Authority.”
> 
> So, if those Israeli soldiers were not in Jenin to govern, or to occupy, or to settle, then what in the world were they doing there? Why don’t they just stay within the Israeli-governed parts of the region? Why venture into PA territory, even for a few hours?
> 
> The answer is that the PA’s refusal to fight the terrorists forced the Israelis to go into Jenin and do the job themselves.
> 
> The Oslo accords require the PA to disband all terrorist groups, seize their weapons, and outlaw them—that is, to put them out of business.
> 
> One can understand the logic behind Prime Minister Rabin’s decision to out-source the fight against terrorism to the PA. After all, the PA security forces know the terrain. They know where the weapons depots and safe houses and training sites are located. And the PA certainly has the ability to do the job—it has one of the largest per-capita security forces in the world.
> 
> In short, they could smash the terrorist groups if they wanted to. But they just don’t want to. The PA never outlawed the terrorist groups. It has never made a serious effort to capture its members or seize its weapons, in Jenin or anywhere else. The PA treats the terrorists in Jenin and the other areas under its control like brothers, and allows them to operate freely.
> 
> That’s why here we are, 27 years after the PA became the sole ruler in Jenin, and the city is still filled with active terrorist cells from Hamas, Fatah, and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (the gang which murdered my daughter Alisa).
> 
> Even the New York Times occasionally admits that terrorists roam free in PA cities. On March 23, 2014, for example, the Times reported that Israeli troops were forced to enter the Jenin refugee camp in pursuit of terrorists because although Jenin is under the “full control” of the PA, “the Palestinian [security forces] did not generally operate in refugee camps.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Were Israeli Soldiers in Jenin, Anyway?
> 
> 
> The PA, by its deliberate inaction, has forced the Israeli army to occasionally enter Jenin in pursuit of terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewishjournal.com


They are not terrorists in Palestine. They are only terrorists to foreign name callers.

In Palestine they are constitutionally protected political parties.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> They are not terrorists in Palestine. They are only terrorists to foreign name callers.
> 
> In Palestine they are constitutionally protected political parties.


Taking your BS on the road?  Looks like it.

There is no Palestine.  There are Arabs who want all the land "conquered " by Muslims to be only in the hands of Muslims.

Prime example !!!!!!

TranJordan was given to Hashemite Arab Muslims out of the Mandate for Palestine.  Nobody cried, or shot a bullet.

Egypt and Jordan had Gaza and Judea and Samaria for 19 years.  Not a cry, not a bullet.


There are Arabs who are peaceful people.  There are Arabs who are terrorists.


You always cheer for the terrorists who love to kill Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*The President of Ecuador Guillermo Lasso has now announced, during a visit to the Start Up Nation Central, as part of his historic visit to Israel, that he has changed his country's voting policy at the UN and that Ecuador will now vote with Israel. *

*After more than 15 years of extreme left-wing governments in the country - 
a significant change of direction.*









						Ecuador to move toward Israel at UN, opens Jerusalem innovation office
					

Jerusalem and Quito have had formal diplomatic ties since 1949, but Lasso's arrival here on Monday marks the first time that the country's president has visited Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Beit El - Footage of preventing a terrorist attack *


----------



## rylah

*The Friday of agricultural terrorism: *

*Fires set to wheat fields at Yishay jnct., 
Tzipori, the Golan Heights, 
and Kiryat Shmonah*

Fires set to fields in Had Nes,
and the mountain Jordan region.

during Friday, around 12:20 the whet field near te Ramat Yishay jnct. was set to fire.
In the eyewitness report, there's seen a person setting fire in several places and running away.

The volunteers of Sdeh Ya'akov and the Rabbi of the village arrived at the scene,
returning control of the situation with the help of farmers and a contractor bassing by.

*







*


----------



## Mindful

(May 12, 2022 / JNS) A Palestinian Arab journalist with Al Jazeera, Shireen Abu Akleh, was shot dead this week in a firefight between Hamas and the Israelis in the West Bank city of Jenin.

Western news outlets initially reported uncritically the Hamas claim that the Israelis had shot her, eagerly regurgitating Al Jazeera’s assertion that the Israelis had “assassinated” her “in cold blood.”

When the Israelis said Abu Akleh might have been killed instead by Palestinian gunfire, journalists grudgingly incorporated this into their reporting while continuing to repeat extensively the incendiary but unsupported Palestinian accusation.

At this point, we still don’t know who killed Abu Akleh. But any fair-minded person would say the Israelis are more likely to be telling the truth.

They said that, having gone into Jenin to root out terrorists responsible for a recent wave of murderous attacks, their forces had come under “substantial fire.” After studying what evidence they had, it looked as if Abu Akleh had been felled by a Palestinian bullet.









						How Western dupes help propagate murderous Palestinian lies
					

The mainstream media generally choose to believe the Palestinians, even though they routinely lie about Israel. These lies are weapons of war, deployed to incite violence and mass murder.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Beit El - Footage of preventing a terrorist attack *



*On the eve of Shabat - terrorist attack prevented | Footage of the arrest*

Attack on Saturday evening: A 19-year-old terrorist was caught 
with a knife and a letter intending to carry out an attack.


----------



## rylah

*Fireworks shot at Jewish homes in Beit Orot at the Mt. of Olives*

Update - in response to rocks and fireworks,
Police are further applying anti-riot measures.


----------



## rylah

*בס"ד*​












						Israel ranked 9th happiest country in the world - annual report
					

Overall, the Nordic countries once again dominated the top slots, with Finland coming in as the world's happiest country for the fifth year in a row.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 1


Israel-haters have a large toolbox of brainwashing and persuasion techniques to convince the world of what are effectively lies.

One that we have seen a lot in recent days is how they refer to the death of Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh. It is a variant of a sales technique called “thinking past the sale.”

From Levers of Persuasion:



> “Thinking past the sale” is a persuasion tool where you get someone to think about what happens after they’ve made a decision or action. By doing so, you increase the odds that person actually makes that decision or takes that action.
> There’s mounds of research showing that thinking about something increases the chances it happens. For example, there’s the Pygmalion Effect, where positive expectations empirically lead to positive performance. Similarly, there’s the Golem Effect, where negative expectations lead to poorer performance.
> In everyday life, you hear people talk about these effects with phrases like “self-fulfilling prophecies” or “I thought it into reality”.
> Thinking past the sale works because:
> 
> The more you think about an idea, the stronger the neural pathways to that idea become in your brain (like in the Tetris Effect). The neural path of least resistance in your brain leads to that idea, and because your brain is lazy, you end up thinking about it more.
> By thinking about the idea more, you’re more likely to see opportunities to make it a reality. And thanks to the representativeness heuristic, you will think it’s more likely to happen the more you think about it.
> You also will consider the idea more significant, because you think things are more important than they actually are while you’re thinking about them.
> On top of this,* your focus on an idea makes you functionally blind to alternatives; this is called *inattentional blindness*. By thinking past the sale, your brain will ignore alternatives.*
> Getting someone to think about an outcome makes that outcome more probable.
> All of this increases the odds that thinking past the sale becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Importantly, these mechanisms affect you whether you’re aware of them working or not.
> The more potent the “sale”, the more likely its effects will be. And one of the most potent ways to get someone to think past the sale is by using _visualizations_.
> You can do this by using images that force the person to see the outcome you want. But you can also do this by describing, in words, what the outcome will look like.


The “sale,” so to speak, is the idea that Abu Akleh was deliberately targeted by Israel last Wednesday– assassinated in order to silence her because her reporting was critical of Israel.

The idea is absurd. Murdering a journalist is the worst way to distract people from what the journalist says. It gets massive amounts of bad publicity. Also, the idea that in the middle of a firefight with heavily armed terrorists in Jenin, Israeli forces decide that this is a great time to kill a prominent journalist is ridiculous.

But immediately after Abu Akleh’s death, the narrative from Al Jazeera and other Israel haters was that her murder wasn’t merely a fact – it was a *given*. They didn’t say, “Israel murdered her.” They said, “The world needs to punish Israel for murdering her.” They would say, “I am so upset that Israel murdered her.” Or that this was part of a pattern, as Columbia professor Rashid Khalidi said, "Palestinian journalists have been systematically targeted. It's really important to Israel that nobody see what's going on in the occupied territories."










						"Thinking past the sale" - how anti-Israel propagandists work
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part  2






This is all making the listeners are readers think past the sale – they think that Israel murdered Abu Akleh as a given, that it is a fact known by everyone, and now they should react to this information – to be angry or sad or upset at this fake murder.

It is a deliberate lie. There is no pattern of Israel murdering journalists, and Khalidi knows it. According to the Committee to Protect Journalists, 19 journalists have been killed in the Palestinian territories since 1992, and only one was deliberately murdered – by Palestinians. 

This is a form of brainwashing that, as the description above notes, is highly effective. And in this version of the trick, the _inattentional blindness_ is a huge factor – because by making people think and visualize Israel deliberately murdering her, it restricts people’s brains from thinking about alternative theories of what actually happened – whether it was an accidental shooting from Israel or one from the Jenin terrorists who were shooting constantly.

A variant of inattentional blindness that we see often is the use of a photo taken in Syria or elsewhere of a crying child in front of ruins, with a false caption saying that this was an orphan in Gaza. Once one’s brain makes that connection, that is now the most likely path one’s thoughts will continue to go on in the future, and when the technique is used repeatedly, it strengthens the ties in one’s mind between Israel and deliberate murder of innocents.

This is how propaganda works, and it is insidious because even if you know you are being manipulated, you are still picturing what they are saying – you can’t help it – and it tunes your brain to believe that this is how the IDF does things, even when you know it is not true.










						"Thinking past the sale" - how anti-Israel propagandists work
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It is Jew Hunting Season.  Oh, wait......it is always a Jew Hunting Season, and they have their Arab leaders for the Islamic education of Hunting Jews ]

Several Arab students were arrested Sunday at Tel Aviv University (TAU) during a Nakba Day protest that turned violent when they clashed with Jewish students and activists staging a counter-demonstration.

Although at first separated by several meters and temporary metal fencing, Arab demonstrators began beating Jews and then police who arrived on the scene. Several victims sustained head injuries that had to be treated by paramedics on site.

(full article online)









						Jewish counterprotesters injured at violent Nakba Day demonstration | World Israel News
					

Police arrested three people,  saying that while the right to protest will be upheld, disturbances of public order and violence are not allowed.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hatred of Israel? No.  Hatred of Jews.  ]

“The UK did not simply invent material, as the Soviets systematically did, but they definitely intended to deceive audiences in order to get the message across,” Cormac said.

According to The Guardian, “The campaign also sought to mobilize Muslims against Moscow, promoting greater religious conservatism and radical ideas. To appear authentic, documents encouraged hatred of Israel.”

One of the IRD’s tactics was to produce phony statements by official Soviet agencies, institutions and media.

One pamphlet purported to highlight Moscow’s anger at Egypt for “wasting” Soviet military aid that was destroyed during the Six Day War.

Another British leaflet purporting to be produced by the Muslim Brotherhood slammed the quality of the Soviet military hardware and denounced the Russians as “filthy-tongued atheists” who saw the Egyptians as little more than “peasants who lived all their lives nursing reactionary Islamic superstitions.”

(full article online)

https://unitedwithisrael.org/hate-for-israel-spread-by-secret-uk-propaganda-operation/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=‘We+Lost+a+Brave+Fighter’%3A+Israel+Mourns+Father+of+6+Killed%3B+Israel+Hatred+Spread+by+Secret+UK+Propaganda+Operation%3B+Israeli+Startups+are+Saving+the+Planet&utm_campaign=20220515_m167870284_‘We+Lost+a+Brave+Fighter’%3A+Israel+Mourns+Father+of+6+Killed%3B+Israel+Hatred+Spread+by+Secret+UK+Propaganda+Operation%3B+Israeli+Startups+are+Saving+the+Planet&utm_term=REVEALED_3A+Hate+for+Israel+Spread+by+Secret+UK+Propaganda+Operation


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> But any fair-minded person would say the Israelis are more likely to be telling the truth.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Qatar, a prominent supporter of terrorism against Jews and Israel ]

From Doha News:




> Israeli jewellery maker Ori Vechler, a self-proclaimed proud Zionist, has triggered outrage amongst the public in Qatar where he is currently taking part in an exhibition to promote his designs.
> 
> Vechler, who founded Gemma Fine Jewelry in 2013, had previously spent three years serving with the Israeli military, an entity that has been consistently condemned by rights organisations worldwide for its involvement in war crimes, including mass killings and unlawful arrests of Palestinians.
> 
> Vechler is currently exhibiting his work at the Doha Jewellery and Watches Exhibition (DJWE) in the Qatari capital.
> 
> The Doha-based group, Qatar Youth Opposed to Normalisation (QAYON) which supports the global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel, took to social media this week to highlight his* history of Islamophobia and pro-Zionist propaganda*, as seen in posts shared on social media.
> 
> In one such screenshot from Vechler’s Instagram story, the Israeli entrepreneur was asked whether he had served with the Israeli military.
> 
> “Yes, I’ve proudly served for three years,” he said, adding an emoji of the occupying state’s flag.



They point to examples of how offensive Vechler is on social media:

(full article online)









						Qataris freak out over an Israeli at a jewelry exhibition
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Because every news story is ultimately about Jewish oppression of Palestinians, and every evil force in the world is comparable to Jews in Israel. Nothing antisemitic about that!

Cohen's and IfNotNow's analogy falls apart, as always, with two seconds of thought. The US doesn't define itself as a "white nation." Israel's entire reason for existence is to provide a secure place for the Jewish people to live without fear of being pawns at the whims of the leaders of the countries they reside in, as they have been so many times throughout history, including today.

Opposing that desire Jewish self determination is opposing the Jewish right to live as truly free people.

Beyond that, as is usually the case, is that Palestinian Arabs and allies have always acted towards Jews exactly like Buffalo murderer Payton S. Gendron acted towards Black people - with the exact same philosophy.

White supremacists espouse the "14 word" slogan, written David Lane who murdered Jewish radio host Alan Berg in 1984, that "we must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children." But he also pithily described the worldview behind it: "The Western nations were ruled by a* Zionist conspiracy* … [that] above all things wants to exterminate the White Aryan race."

Somehow, the white supremacists ascribe to Zionism the exact same foundational evil as their far Left  opponents. And their use of the word "Zionist" as an innuendo for "Jew" is just as transparent.

If Em Cohen and IfNotNow were looking for an analogy for a movement that thinks that immigration of "the other" is the ultimate evil that must be opposed by any means, the best analogy would not be to Jews, but to the antisemitic Arabs who opposed Jewish immigration - and wanted to doom Jews to denocide in Europe.

After all, opposition to Jewish immigration was the single most important platform for all Arabs in Palestine in their anti-Jewish claims starting in the 1920s. 



Arabs, as with today's antisemites, hid their hate of Jews behind a pretense of fear that immigration would limit their own economic opportunity - the exact opposite of the truth. Yet that was the main point hammered by the Arab side at the Shaw Commission, blaming Arab pogroms on fears of Jewish immigration (which "arouse among the Arabs the apprehensions that they will in time be deprived of their livelihood.") The murderous "Arab revolt" of 1936-1939 similarly blamed massacres of Jews on "fears of Jewish immigration."

They murdered Jews in the name of, essentially, the identical slogan of "Jews will not replace us" that the white supremacists of Charlottesville chanted in 2017.

The people who claim to be so much against antisemitism and right-wing bigotry happily embrace the worldview of the people whose philosophy towards Jews is *exactly *the same as the white supremacists. 




No doubt, the modern antisemites would argue that they are only interested in peace for all. But that is what Jordan's King Abdullah claimed - when he pledged to stop, by force, all Jewish immigration to Palestine *after *Israel was declared. 

He would have claimed that he was not antisemitic at all when he said that the only threat to peace in the Holy Land was...Jews.  His desire to ethnically cleanse Jews from Israel was only to ensure peace - for the remaining non-Jews.

Sound familiar?

Every Nefesh B'nefesh flight into Israel showing hundreds of happy Jewish immigrants is covered by Arab media, today. Every news story about potential aliyah from South America or Ukraine or France is covered in detail by Arab media. 

Their opposition to Jewish immigration has not lessened over the years. And their major Western allies never say a word against the identical, implacable opposition to immigration that white supremacists have.

(full article online)









						Palestinian Arab "Replacement Theory" just like that of far-Right antisemites today
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs Attack Jewish Homes In Jerusalem - Israel Unwired
					

Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappArabs in eastern Jerusalem attacked the Jewish community of Beit Orot with firebombs and fireworks late Saturday night. Attacks have been picking up throughout Israel indiscriminate of…




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Well, like I said, the peace-loving people of Israel, under the leadership of the group with the most impatient name––Peace Now!––have had enough. On Sunday, they tweeted a picture of a bulldozer taking apart something, adorned by the message: “28.5 (that’s May 28 to you and me) – We’re coming to take apart the Homesh outpost!”

And the accompanying text, quite warlike for this peace-seeking group, declares:



> And this time with a bulldozer.
> The talk is over. Gone are the days when a violent gang of Israel haters tramples on the rule of law and drags Israel into an endless bloody conflict.
> We move on to action.
> On May 28, at 1:00 PM, we will march together, masses of Israelis, to dismantle the criminals’ hill in Homesh!
> Transportation is available from all over the country: (a link provided here).​


-----------
Peace Now is offering transportation from fifteen locations in Israel – here’s the list of pickups. Their Facebook page says 266 people have responded, which, if you’ve ever run your event via Facebook, does not mean 266 people will show up. Not even close. I would have said that if you were looking for a comfortable ride to Homesh on May 28, with lots of empty seats – you should get on one of the Peace Now buses. Except, naturally, May 28 is also Shabbat, so that complicates things for Jews.

The Honenu group which has been reporting on the situation in Homesh for the past half-year, responded with a clipped statement, saying that at the same time the nation is burying Yamam warrior Noam Raz H’yd, “we won’t respond to the provocations of the delusional left.”

A very deeply-frustrated delusional left at that.


(full article online)



			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/israel/peace-now-losing-it-organizing-mob-to-take-down-samaria-jewish-outpost-on-shabbat/2022/05/16/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nobody listens when they tell the truth.


----------



## Sixties Fan

_UNRWA camp in the Jewish quarter of Jerusalem, 1953_


The official Palestinian Wafa news agency writes, "74 years ago, about 950,000 Palestinians were forcibly displaced from their cities and villages, leaving behind their homes that they locked with their keys, which they still have in their possession, along with some old papers proving their ownership of their lands and properties. "

Are we up to 950,000 now? Apparently that is the number being used this year.

Taghrib News (Tehran) writes:



> 15th of May is the anniversary of Nakba Day (Day of Catastrophe) for the Palestinian nation, a day which ended with expulsion of 950,000 Palestinians out of 1,400,000 citizens across 1,300 cities and villages.


Indian news site Siasat Daily says:


> Sunday, May 15, marks the 74th anniversary of the Palestinian people’s catastrophe, which displaced about 950,000 Palestinians out of 1,400,000 Palestinians from their original cities and towns, who used to live in 1,300 villages and cities.


This, as usual, is a completely made up number. The *total *number of Arabs in the Green Line as of the date of the UN Partition resolution was 809,000 and 160,000 remained in Israel, meaning that no more than 650,000 could have possibly become refugees.

UNRWA released higher estimates in 1951, but even they admitted that Palestinian Arabs were abusing their system, with many Arabs who already lived in the West Bank claiming to be refugees to get free services and UNRWA including tens of thousands born after 1948.

I can't find any source for 950,000. In fact, Al Jazeera in 2003 said that the total population in the Green Line was 950,000 before the war (no source cited for that higher number.) 

As always, they just make numbers up. 

Often, the lies become accepted fact by a credulous West who cannot believe that people would lie so blatantly.










						Nakba inflation - we are now up to 950,000 "expelled" in 1948
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

JNS reports:




> The European Union’s 2022-24 UNRWA aid budget will be 40% lower than during the previous three-year period, the E.U. announced last week.
> 
> The new budget will provide $82 million annually, compared to the previous average annual figure of $135 million, according to the Institute for Monitoring Peace and Cultural Tolerance in School Education (IMPACT-se), a Jerusalem-based nonprofit that monitors educational materials around the world for extremist content.
> 
> An additional $15 million was granted through the E.U.’s Food and Resilience Facility for 2022 to help ensure food security following the impact of the Ukraine crisis, according to the report.



I don't think these numbers are quite right. The EU budget is  €82,000,000, which is $86,000,000. If you add the food programme (also in euros, not dollars) it comes out to over $102,000,000 budgeted this year.

However, this is a reduction from EU funding in the past. In 2019, the EU pledged a total of $132 million, and $157 million in 2020 (including a large pledge for Syrian refugees.) In 2021 that was reduced to $118 million. 

So even $102 million in 2022 is a  13.5% reduction from 2021 and a 35% reduction from 2021. 

This doesn't include any emergency funding that the EU might make available later this year, as UNRWA will inevitably say that it will have to close up shop when they cannot pay salaries and its workers will go on strike, as they do every few months. The numbers I quoted for previous years included not only the base budget but additional funding added under other appeals and projects, which may yet be added this year.

So while I don't think the reduction of 40% is accurate, there is a pattern of the EU reducing the amount it sends to UNRWA while UNRWA's count of "registered refugees" keeps increasing forever.

Considering that Gulf contributions to UNRWA have all but dried up since the mid-2010s, UNRWA will one day seen face a reckoning: either change its definition of "refugee" to be more in line with the Refugee Convention, or risk going bankrupt. There is absolutely no reason why UNRWA should spend hundreds of millions on "refugees" who are full Jordanian citizens, or "refugees" who live in the area of British Mandate Palestine they are supposedly refugees from. 

That is a conversation that no one is willing to have because Palestinians will turn to violence if there is a hint of reduction of services. And the world would rather appease Palestinian threats rather than face facts.










						The EU has been steadily reducing its funding of UNRWA
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For decades,  Israel haters have been saying that Israeli goals are a state that stretches from the Nile to the Euphrates, based on Biblical verses.

Sometimes they even draw this mythical state on the map:






But as large as that is, it is a particle of dust compared to the actual, stated desire of at least one Palestinian cleric.

Palestinian Islamic Scholar Mohammed Afeef Shadid said on May 11:

(vide online)

"Palestine should be a center, a capital, and* a starting point for conquering the world*. Our sympathizers in the world, as well as our enemies should know, that the cause of our right of return does not pertain only to Palestine. The whole world is our battlefield. Our goal is not to liberate Palestine alone, but to liberate this sick world and deliver it from darkness to light."

And besides saying that he wants Palestinians to take over the world, he also just justified terror attacks against Jews worldwide by saying "the whole world is our battlefield."










						Wow - "Greater Palestine" wants to be MUCH larger than the mythical "Greater Israel"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The African country of Chad accepted the credentials of its new Israeli ambassador on Tuesday, marking the continued development of ties between the nations some five decades after they were severed.

Ben Bourgel, who serves as ambassador to a number of African nations, including Senegal and the Gambia, was received in a ceremony overseen by Chadian President Mahamat Idriss Deby Itno.

(full article online)









						For First Time in 50 Years, Chad Welcomes Israeli Ambassador
					

Israeli Ambassador Ben Bourgel with Chadian President Mahamat Idriss Deby Itno on May 17, 2022. Photo: Israeli Embassy in Senegal. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Middle East Monitor:




> Algerian lawmakers, on Tuesday, submitted a Bill criminalising normalisation with Israel, including articles prohibiting travel or any direct or indirect contact with Tel Aviv, Anadolu News Agency reports.
> 
> Youssef Ajesa, a lawmaker from the Movement of Society for Peace, told Anadolu Agency that he "lodged on behalf of his party's group of deputies (65 out of 462) the Bill to the Parliament."
> 
> The Movement of Society for Peace is an Islamic party that forms the largest opposition bloc in the Algerian Parliament. The party's leadership, however, has constantly confirmed its support for the country's foreign policy.
> 
> Ajesa said "his parliamentary bloc tried to include other groups to contribute to the Bill, but it did not receive a response, so I took the initiative to present it in its name."
> 
> The Bill includes seven articles that aim to "criminalise normalisation with the Zionist entity (Israel)" as well as forbidding any contacts with Israel or travelling to and from Israel.



What is not mentioned is that Algerian parties have submitted similar bills in the past and they (surprisingly) failed.

Apparently, this bill is meant to copy Iraq's draft bill from last week to criminalize any contacts with Israel, a "crime" that could be punished with the death penalty.. The Iraqi parliament legal committee discussed the bill yesterday ahead of its second draft reading.










						Algerian Islamists try again to make "normalization" illegal
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

"We are now marking 74 years since the loss of Palestine and the dispersal of its people across the world in what is known as the Nakba [literally, the catastrophe]. This [is how we refer to it] because of the torments and the [harsh] consequences that have been suffered by every Palestinian for decades, which we could not have imagined would ensue. The Palestinian people is a living people that adheres to its identity and its land, is rebellious by nature, makes sacrifices and is capable of defending its land. However, the loss of Palestine for all this time raises many questions and queries.

"When our parents left their lands, their cities and their homes [in 1948] they left their money, belongings, clothing and jewelry behind, and took with them only the deeds to their homes and their keys, because [they thought] they were leaving only temporarily. Had they realized it would last [longer, even] for a single year, they would have preferred to die in their homes, their orchards and their fields.

"Sadly, the armies of several Arab regimes had a hand in persuading the people and the villages to leave and to abandon their homes, on the pretext of protecting [the villages] and fighting the Zionist gangs. The Palestinians believed and trusted them and the families left, hoping that the Zionist gangs would be defeated and their strength would be broken…

"Palestinians sold their wives' jewelry to buy a single rifle to defend their village, but the Arab armies collected their weapons and promised them they would fight on their behalf. They took the weapons and sent the [Palestinian] fighters away, and then they withdrew without putting up a fight.

"Had the Arab leaders only supported the Palestinian fighters with weapons and funds, or refrained from interfering and let them to do as they chose, Palestine would not have been lost. But they did not do that. [Instead] they interfered, planned, came together -- and then simply handed over the country [to the Jews].

"Today the ball and idea are back in the same court and the Arab regimes are playing the same role of colluding with the occupation. These regimes are besieging our people, fighting it and treating to it with hostility, and pressuring it to surrender its weapons and surrender to "Israel." The Arab regimes condemn our Palestinian people in Gaza for possessing weapons and insisting on manufacturing rockets and building tunnels. They [are trying to] convince it to hand over all of this, but today our people are [more] aware and experienced, and thus the Nakba will not recur as long as our people is armed and as long as the jihad fighters build their tunnels.



(full article online)









						Hamas-Affiliated Gazan Journalist In Article On Occasion Of Nakba Day: Palestine Was Lost Because Palestinians Heeded Advice Of Arab Regimes To Leave Their Homes
					

On May 15, 2022, which was Nakba Day, Ibrahim Al-Madhoun, a Gazan journalist affiliated with Hamas, published an article on a Hamas website discussing the reasons for the Nakba and for the situation of the Palestinians today.




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[Endless Peace to the World.  Compliments:  The Arab People ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

The “patron-client” relationship between Israel and the US is now a partnership, like the planned joint simulation drill against Iran.Op-ed.​
(full article online)









						US economic ‘aid’ to Israel no longer exists
					

The “patron-client” relationship between Israel and the US is now a partnership, like the planned joint simulation drill against Iran.Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the terrorists who engineered the attack is Ahlam Tamimi, who was released from Israeli prison in 2011 in a prisoner swap and now lives as a celebrity in Jordan.

Even though Jordan has an extradition treaty with the United States it has refused to honor that treaty to have Tamimi tried in the US and brought to justice. 

Arnold Roth, along with his wife Frimet, have been very frustrated these last few days. Last week, Jordan's King abdullah visited the US for the third time since Joe Biden became president. Yet not only was the topic of Ahlam Tamimi not brought up by any US government official, but not one mainstream media outlet even mentioned this ongoing travesty - no questions in any White House or State Department briefings about what the US is doing.

I was reminded of this seeming conspiracy of silence as I read this book review of  Jeffrey Herf's _ Israel’s Moment: International Support for and Opposition to Establishing the Jewish State, 1945–1949 _by Sol Stern in Quilette.

Herf notes that the notorious Nazi collaborator and Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Hajj Amin al-Husseini, was under house arrest in Paris after World War II. Yugoslavia requested extradition of the Mufti to try him for war crimes he committed in the Balkans for the Nazis. 




> French Foreign Ministry documents unearthed by Herf explain why this was never going to happen. A diplomatic memo put the matter quite directly: If the French government complied with the extradition request from Yugoslavia, or indeed from any other allied government, “we would unleash a new wave of hostility against us in all the Arab countries, and would also deprive ourselves of the interesting and fruitful contacts that the Mufti maintains with important figures from the Arab world.”
> 
> In June 1946, French security forces guarding the house where Husseini was detained conveniently left the door open and he “escaped” to Egypt. The Mufti was granted asylum by King Farouk and received a rapturous reception upon his return. In Cairo, he was greeted as a conquering hero by the founder of the islamofascist Muslim Brotherhood, Hassan al-Banna. The Mufti, al-Banna declared, was a great leader who “challenged an empire and fought Zionism with the help of Hitler and Germany. Germany and Hitler are gone, but Amin al-Husseini will continue the struggle.”



Doing the right thing takes a back seat to pretending that monsters can be useful, directly or indirectly.

Like the Mufti, Ahlam Tamimi is popular in the Arab world. The US wants to maintain friendly relations with Jordan. Instead of acting like a superpower, giving a message to the world that the US will pursue justice, the Biden administration is continuing the policy of sending hundreds of millions of dollars annually to Jordan to prop up its "moderate" king. 

Like post WWII France, the US has decided that a murderous war criminal is an ally in achieving its foreign policy aims.

There is one significant difference between the Mufti and Ahlam Tamimi, though.


> *American progressives and leftists who later pushed for Israel’s independence first came together to launch a public campaign to bring the Mufti to justice for his collaboration with the Nazis and for possible war crimes. *But Husseini was shielded from prosecution by high-level government officials in the US and France who were determined to protect Western influence in the Arab world. In Washington, the sudden concern for the Mufti’s safety came from the same anti-Zionist faction within the Truman administration that later tried to block the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine.


The people fighting for justice in the 1940s were progressives and liberals. The people who are fighting *against *justice today are progressives and liberals. 

The media in 1946 were aghast at how the allies allowed the Mufti to escape to freedom.


(full article online)









						What do the Nazi-collaborating Grand Mufti and terrorist Ahlam Tamimi have in common?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Baddiel’s book, published in September 2021, argues that antisemitism is often left out of the fight against racism, and discusses why and how “Jews don’t count as a real minority.” The new TV documentary will be “a searing and forensic look not just at antisemitism throughout the world today — but at the whole state of identity politics in contemporary discourse,” said Shaminder Nahal, head of specialist factual at Channel 4.

Baddiel, who identifies as a Jewish atheist, will speak in the program about the antisemitic abuse he has experienced on social media and a “lack of support” he has faced during his crusade. The show will also feature conversations with prominent Jewish figures and those who have experienced antisemitism, and will try to examine “why identity politics seems to have failed this one particular identity.”

(full article online)









						David Baddiel’s ‘Jews Don’t Count’ Coming to British TV as Documentary
					

David Baddiel. Photo: Wikimedia Commons. A book by British comedian and author David Baddiel about antisemitism will be the basis …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah

Man Shot in Umm al-Fahm Gas Station Saved by Hatzalah EMTs​






United Hatzalah volunteer EMT Sanaa Mahameed, the first Muslim woman serving in an ambucycle Unit of United Hatzalah, was at work, driving her ambulance. When she received the notification of the emergency she drove straight to the gas station, arriving on the scene together with an intensive care ambulance.

With Ans’ help, Sanaa transferred the patient into the ambulance for quick 
transport to the nearest hospital for continued treatment.

“As you can imagine, the first few incidents of violence that I responded to as an EMT were pretty traumatic and emotional for me,” Ans related. “By now this has already become something I am almost used to, sadly. It is far too regular an occurrence here in the Muslim towns in Galilee."



			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/israel/man-shot-in-umm-al-fahm-gas-station-saved-by-hatzalah-emts/2022/05/17/


----------



## Sixties Fan

You know how the UN, EU and many nations like to claim that the 1949 armistice lines (the "Green Line") are the internationally recognized borders of Israel?

I just found the 1960 annual report of UNRWA which shows maps of its fields of operations. 

Look at Israel.






13 years after it was rejected by the Arabs, UNRWA was still drawing the 1947 partition lines on top of the "present demarcation line." The only reason that the partition lines could be relevant is if UNRWA felt that they were the "real" borders of Israel.

So the Green Line was never the "internationally recognized border" of Israel. The 1949-drawn line only became sacred after 1967. 

It is one of those magical things that happen in the Middle East, like how "occupied Jordanian lands" turned into "occupied Palestinian lands."










						"The pre-1967 internationally recognized borders"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> So the Green Line was never the "internationally recognized border" of Israel.


That is true. The Green Line is the 1949 UN Armistice Line. It was *specifically not* to be a political or territorial boundary. Israel does not recognize it as its border. Palestinians do not recognize it as their border. However, those who still believe in the long defunct two state charade consider the Green Line to be de facto borders.

Israel has never had a defined territory so it is defined on maps by the Green Line.


----------



## San Souci

P F Tinmore said:


> That is true. The Green Line is the 1949 UN Armistice Line. It was *specifically not* to be a political or territorial boundary. Israel does not recognize it as its border. Palestinians do not recognize it as their border. However, those who still believe in the long defunct two state charade consider the Green Line to be de facto borders.
> 
> Israel has never had a defined territory so it is defined on maps by the Green Line.


The point is moot ,since there is no such thing as "Palistine". After WW1 the Brittish occupied "The Holy Land" and divided it up. 4/5 went to the Arabs and was called "Trans-Jordan". 1/5 was given to the Jews and called "Palestine".Although there had NEVER been a Free State ,Kingdom ,or Federation in all History called "Palestine". And to the Brittish ,who occupied the Land ,the JEWS were called "Palestinians". The Arabs who lived there abandoned their homes so the Arab States ,in 1948 ,could annihilate ALL the Jews in the New-Old State of Israel. It didn't work out that way. So they turned into terrorists. The PLO are terrorists and have NO RIGHT to any part of Israel/


----------



## P F Tinmore

San Souci said:


> The point is moot ,since there is no such thing as "Palistine". After WW1 the Brittish occupied "The Holy Land" and divided it up. 4/5 went to the Arabs and was called "Trans-Jordan". 1/5 was given to the Jews and called "Palestine".Although there had NEVER been a Free State ,Kingdom ,or Federation in all History called "Palestine". And to the Brittish ,who occupied the Land ,the JEWS were called "Palestinians". The Arabs who lived there abandoned their homes so the Arab States ,in 1948 ,could annihilate ALL the Jews in the New-Old State of Israel. It didn't work out that way. So they turned into terrorists. The PLO are terrorists and have NO RIGHT to any part of Israel/


Thank you Mr. Israeli talking points.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Jew haters, all about guns to use against Jews.   If Jews had done anything like this to stop the ghettos in Europe, or the concentration camps............No one would have done anything, they would have been killed ]

UK taxpayer cash is pouring into two arts companies that demand a boycott of Israel – including one founded by a terrorist who said he established his theatre troupe with “the butt of my machine gun”, the JC can reveal.

Funded by the Foreign Office via the British Council, The Freedom Theatre supports BDS (Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions). Based on the West Bank, it was created by Zakaria Zubeidi, who led al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades.

Also receiving British Council cash is dance troupe Hawiyya, which recently took part in a protest against “apartheid” outside the Israeli Embassy in London. It was co-founded by Shahd Abusalama, a lecturer at Sheffield Hallam University who described a Palestinian terrorist as a “beautiful fighter”.

The revelations come after the Government’s recent pledge in the Queen’s Speech to stop publicly funded bodies supporting BDS. Senior Tory MP Robert Halfon told the JC: “This is pretty shocking. Taxpayers’ money is being spent on promoting boycotts of Israel and one of these groups is linked to a terrorist. The Government must now deliver on what it promised over BDS in the Queen’s Speech.”

The Freedom Theatre was awarded a £74,976 British Council grant in March 2022.

Zubeidi ran the al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades during the bloody second intifada from Jenin, the West Bank city where the theatre is based. He was granted an amnesty in a political deal in relation to crimes perpetrated during the 2000-2002 intifada, including a fatal Tel Aviv bombing.

Zubeidi was subsequently charged in an Israeli military court with further serious offences. They included several attempted murders and killing two people in shooting attacks on buses in 2018 and 2019.

He escaped last September with five others through a tunnel dug from inside Gilboa prison but was soon recaptured. His trial has not yet been concluded.

The Freedom Theatre uses Zubeidi’s image as its Facebook homepage profile picture, and its website features a lengthy account of his life, quoting him as saying: “I burst open the lock to the theatre with the butt of my machine gun. You can’t separate armed resistance from cultural resistance.”

It adds: “On the role of the cultural resistance fighter, Zakaria believes that it is to translate the armed, religious and political modes of resistance and to be the criticising force against all of them. Everything revolves around cultural resistance; it is impossible to understand the fight without cultural insights.”

The British Council also awarded grants to the Freedom Theatre that ran to tens of thousands of pounds in 2015 and January 2021.

Hawiyya dance troupe was co-founded by Ms Abusalama, lecturer at Sheffield Hallam University. She described notorious terrorist Leila Khaled as a “beautiful fighter” after meeting her in 2020, saying she “became a symbol of the Palestinian revolution in her glory, hijacking airplanes and shaking the Zionist entity and the world”.


(full article online)



			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/uk-taxpayer-funds-pro-bds-arts-company-founded-by-terrorist-4q07MoDYx5wrQsMIwrLRfa


----------



## San Souci

P F Tinmore said:


> Thank you Mr. Israeli talking points.


History is foreign to filthy Nazis like you.


----------



## P F Tinmore

San Souci said:


> History is foreign to filthy Nazis like you.


Oh my, such name calling. Are you in the 5th grade?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Oh my, such name calling. Are you in the 5th grade?


You may not be a Nazi, but a Jew hater you are, though and through .

Shameless, to the end of your days.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You may not be a Nazi, but a Jew hater you are, though and through .
> 
> Shameless, to the end of your days.


What's with the Jew hater thing? Did you run out of antisemite cards?


----------



## San Souci

P F Tinmore said:


> Oh my, such name calling. Are you in the 5th grade?


No. I gave you a History lesson. All you did is scoff. There is no such place as Palestine. Yasser Arafat made up their fake History. The PLO are terrorists. Time for Israel to Annihilate them ,root and branch.


----------



## P F Tinmore

San Souci said:


> No. I gave you a History lesson. All you did is scoff. There is no such place as Palestine. Yasser Arafat made up their fake History. The PLO are terrorists. Time for Israel to Annihilate them ,root and branch.


History according to Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

San Souci said:


> No. I gave you a History lesson. All you did is scoff. There is no such place as Palestine. Yasser Arafat made up their fake History. The PLO are terrorists. Time for Israel to Annihilate them ,root and branch.


He knows it.  He has known it for 10 years now on the threads.

It is tough giving up what one has learned from birth.

Not worth it sometimes.


----------



## San Souci

P F Tinmore said:


> History according to Israel.


Israel has Nukes. Time they bombed Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore

San Souci said:


> Israel has Nukes. Time they bombed Gaza.


Are you proposing genocide on a discussion board?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you proposing genocide on a discussion board?


Tell us about the Charter your heroes in Hamas authored.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:








I thought that would be your weasel.


----------



## San Souci

Hollie said:


> Tell us about the Charter your heroes in Hamas authored.


The PLO Charter demands the elimination of Israel.


----------



## San Souci

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you proposing genocide on a discussion board?


I don't have any nukes. How could I? But I certainly would not be sorry if Israel finally gets fed up with those Vermin.


----------



## Hollie

San Souci said:


> The PLO Charter demands the elimination of Israel.


As does the Hamas Charter. 

The Cult of Pally'dom exists as a reminder of the failures of Islamic ideology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (article 11), “Everyone charged with a penal offense has the right to be presumed innocent until proven guilty”. Over the last decade, however, it has become increasingly clear that this statement does not apply to Israel in the United Nations (UN). Israel has been in the sights of the UN for so long that targeting the country has become an institutionalized feature of the world body.


Moreover, Israel is the only nation in the world to which the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC) devotes a permanent agenda (Item 7), which has been used to condemn Israel almost more times than all the countries of the world combined. This one-sided approach is noticeable over and over, not only in the UNHRC’s relentless bias against Israel but also in every preceding UNHRC resolution, fact-finding mission or even inquiry where Israel is involved, where Israel is predetermined to be guilty, with no chance of a fair hearing.


The UN bias reached a peak in May 2021, when Hamas launched a devastating war against Israel, by indiscriminately firing some 4,500 rockets at Israeli civilians. Instead of unequivocally condemning Hamas’s bombardment, a flagrant violation of international law, the UNHRC responded by creating a commission of inquiry headed by Navi Pillay to investigate the root cause of the conflict and condemn Israel for defending itself, as any sovereign nation would.

(full article online)









						Israel is guilty until proven innocent in the UN - opinion
					

Israel has been in the sights of the UN for so long that targeting the country has become an institutionalized feature of the world body.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

IAP/AMS’s closing in 2005, the year after the Boim judgment, was followed by “a short quiet period,” the amended complaint states. Then “a purportedly new organization emerged under a new name, ‘American Muslims for Palestine,’ or ‘AMP,’ but with the same fundamental mission and purpose of IAP/AMS.”

AMP had “largely the same core leadership as IAP/AMS; it serves the same function and purpose; it holds nearly identical conventions and events with many of the same roster of speakers; it operates a similar ‘chapter’ structure in similar geographic locations; it continues to espouse Hamas’ ideology and political positions; and it continues to facilitate fundraising for groups that funnel money to Hamas,” the complaint adds.

In 2015, the Investigative Project on Terrorism first identified the connections between the AMP and Palestine Committee groups. Foundation for the Defense of Democracies Vice President Jonathan Schanzer built on those connections in his 2016 Congressional testimony.

The “new name and quiet period were a necessity,” the complaint explains, because the defendants came under increased law enforcement scrutiny after the Boim judgment. They “recognized that these organizations could not continue to pursue their missions with the same names, in the same form, and saddled with the same civil and criminal liability as IAP/AMS. They therefore deliberately concealed their connection to IAP/AMS, emphasizing internally that ‘we really need to distance ourselves from any well known IAP figures.'”

(full article online)









						Judge Finds Sufficient Evidence Linking American Muslims for Palestine Group to Hamas Supporters
					

Hamas supporters take part in a protest against Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas’ decision to postpone planned parliamentary elections, in the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jerusalem tour disrupted: "Get out of here!"
					

Sovereignty Movement tour in Old City of Jerusalem violently disrupted by Arabs not far from Western Wall.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

The media universally reported that he was shot by the Israeli police on the Temple Mount, quoting "witnesses," even when the police denied it and said that he fell down and apparently injured his head on his own while running away after throwing stones.









Now, medical examinations reveal that the Israeli police were telling the truth and he wasn't shot. From Haaretz:




> The Palestinian who died during last month’s unrest on the Temple Mount wasn’t hit by a sponge-tipped bullet, an investigation into his death concluded.
> 
> The findings, which were obtained by Haaretz, are based on medical opinions and medical documents, including documents from Hadassah University Hospital, Ein Karem, where Walid al-Sharif was hospitalized after being injured.
> 
> Al-Sharif, 21, of East Jerusalem, collapsed last month while fleeing from the Temple Mount after police stormed it and was taken to the hospital with mortal injuries. The Palestinians claimed he was hit by a sponge-tipped bullet fired by police. Police said he had been throwing stones at them, but was injured when he fell while running away. He died of his injuries on May 14.
> 
> According to the medical documents, there are no marks on Al-Sharif’s body indicating that he was hit by a sponge-tipped bullet. Medical experts at the hospital think he collapsed due to a heart attack, and the heart attack is also what caused the massive brain injury that led to his death.
> 
> Video footage from the Temple Mount shows Al-Sharif running away swiftly and then suddenly falling on his face. The police gave him first aid, along with medics at the scene, and he was taken to the hospital with severe facial injuries.
> 
> But the medical findings show that the injuries suffered during his fall weren’t what caused his death. Moreover, medical experts said, the kind of massive brain injury he suffered can be caused by a heart attack.



Note that the hospital didn't publicize this. The Israeli government didn't announce this. Haaretz, no doubt looking for evidence that Israeli police did shoot him and the police were lying, found the opposite.

Almost invariably, the IDF and Israeli police are proven to be telling the truth and Palestinian "eyewitnesses" are proven to be lying. Time and time again. Even an Amnesty researcher has noted that Palestinian "eyewitnesses" are unreliable and often follow a disinformation scriptrather than accurately tell the truth.

Which is yet another reason why the "eyewitnesses" to Shireen Abu Akleh's death are not to be believed, especially when the main one has a track record of lying himself. 

(full article online)









						Another Palestinian falsely accused of being shot to death by Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bakr Abu Bakr, writing in Al Arab, says that the idea of Jews being a chosen people is inherently racist because God doesn't treat any people as special. 




> Let me refer to a term that is popular, even if it is attributed to the Torah, because it was exploited politically by Protestant Zionism and then by the Zionist movement, up to the present time!
> 
> The racist term “chosen people” is one of many Jewish religious myths that have no historical, legal, political and scientific value. Religiously, the Creator was never a racist nor a real estate dealer at all, to seal or name a “people” or a tribe with its evil and benefactor with an eternal holy seal!?


Allah of course is no racist, and would never treat anyone special. Jews, by  claiming to be the Chosen People, are promoting a racist god.

So he is not only attacking Zionism but Judaism itself. Good to know.

However, the Quran *also *says that Allah had a special relationship with the children of Israel:

2:40 - O Children of Israel, remember *My favor which I have bestowed upon you* and fulfill *My covenant [upon you] *that I will fulfill your covenant [from Me], and be afraid of [only] Me.

2:47 - O Children of Israel! Just recall to mind My favour that bestowed upon you, and remember that* I exalted you above all the peoples of the world.*

There are plenty of others. While the Quran also says that the children of Israel violated this covenant and are no longer favored, clearly Allah at one point favored the Jews - meaning, according to Abu Bakr, Allah is a racist.

Perhaps sensing this argument, Abu Bakr goes on to say that Jews aren't Jews anyway, and their original tribe is long gone. Whew! 

Good thing they were wiped out, or else Allah would have to ensure that they keep winning wars and gaining political, military and economic power.










						I guess Allah is a racist
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians are gathering excuses to attack Israel next Sunday, Jerusalem Day.

Ma'an is not affiliated with any terror organization. Yet even that news outlet is saying that there is no reasonable alternative to attacking Israeli Jews next Sunday with rockets, terrorism or both.

Last year's Jerusalem Day was marked with Hamas rockets towards Jerusalem - endangering the very holy places that Muslims claim are so important to them. To Palestinians, the war was a net positive because it showed that they could still affect Israel and stop Jews from celebrating the reunification of Jerusalem. 

They don't look at a war that killed hundreds and that destroyed part of Gaza as a loss - to them, it was a victory, and Hamas rode a wave of popularity for months afterwards, as it took on the mantle of "defender of Al Quds and Al Aqsa." 

All the Palestinians need is an excuse to repeat their purported victory. And they are collecting them.

1.) The march itself, which is an unacceptable provocation to the feelings of millions of Muslims.
2.) A court decision, not being enforced by Israeli police, allowing Jews to pray aloud on the Temple Mount.
3.) Jews continuing to visit and silently pray at the holy site, as they have done for years now.
4.) "Price tag" attacks by far right settlers, even though they are denounced by almost all Jews.
5.) Naftali Bennett not even mentioning Palestinians at his UN speech last September, which they find disrespectful.
6.) Israel rooting out terror cells in Jenin.
7.) The death of Shireen Abu Akleh.
8.) Israeli police attacking people trying to take her body on a different route at her funeral.
9.) The US taking Kahana Chai off the list of terrorist organizations.

None of these are remotely a reason to start attacking Jewish civilians. But in the Palestinian honor/shame system, *not *attacking Jews is being framed as unacceptable and shameful.

The editorial ends with not a threat but a virtual promise:




> The statement of the Palestinian Authority and the statement of the Kingdom of Jordan to hold the occupation responsible for the upcoming religious war represents more than a warning of what will happen.
> 
> The question is no longer if a new battle will take place next Sunday. Rather, the more accurate question: What is the miracle that can prevent the occurrence of such a battle?



Palestinians are being primed in all their media for a war. 

(full article online)









						Palestinians preparing to declare war on Jerusalem Day next Sunday
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## San Souci

Hollie said:


> As does the Hamas Charter.
> 
> The Cult of Pally'dom exists as a reminder of the failures of Islamic ideology.


Islam is a 7th Century Death Cult started by a pedophile Warlord.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, I reviewed an academic paper by a Bedouin sociologist at Ben Gurion University of the Negev about how Israeli affirmative action programs are themselves racist against Ethiopian Jews, with a logic that only makes sense if you start from the assumption that the most progressive Israelis are racists.

Yet there was one section of the report that appears to me to indicate that the sociologist, Sarab Abu-Rabia-Queder, is actually more dismissive of the Ethiopian Jewish women she interviews than the Jews she is accusing of racism.

One of the interviewees, "Klara," makes a passionate, and very compelling, point about how Western academia is dismissive of non-Western accomplishments.



> What is astounding to see is how the white, western culture, for at least a thousand years, but let’s focus on the last six hundred years, really like ties itself to antiquity, to Greece and Rome, how it celebrates it and tries to insert itself into it. Because there’s some kind of ascendancy because, like, they were at the top. But then you look and see that they, like you see the bias (strikes table with her hand) itself in the research. *How. Don’t. They. Talk. About. Ethiopia!?* Again, Ethiopia. Not even Africa. Ethiopia. Which, in the Iliad, which is Homer’s earliest text, he, too uses the word ‘Ethiopos’. Ethiopians. The word, it comes from there. It turns out *Ethiopia was a nation highly valued by the Greek. *(dolefully) No one even talks about it.





> Because I found who I want to study. I want to study Tamra Temanuel. He’s a Jewish figure. He was in contact with the Haskalah movement, the Jewish Enlightenment movement. He was part of it and its exactly that. This exactly is that place that allows us to deal with things that people don’t want to deal with, or don’t interest anybody, or are silenced in an attempt to form our cognition this way or that. They like saying (angrily) that the Ethiopian Jewry was isolated! But here, it wasn’t cut off! It’s not true! The Ethiopian Jewry had ties to the Jewish diaspora.


This sounded fascinating to me, so I went to look up the sources. Sure enough, Homer had only nice things to say about Ethiopians. Klara makes an excellent point.

What about Tamra Temanuel?

There is no such person.   Abu Rabia Queder just transcribed what she heard her Ethiopian interviewee say* and guessed on the spelling.*



The real person Klara is referring to is Taamrat Emmanuel (1888-1963), a fascinating figure who was brought up as a Falash Mura - his parents were forcibly converted to Christianity - but he went to Europe, studied there with eminent professors, became a rabbi and translated the scriptures of the Beta Israel  from the Ge'ez language to Amharic. He is definitely someone who deserves more study and fame. 

Now, Sarab Abu-Rabia-Queder worked on this paper for years. Yet she didn't even have enough respect for her passionate, brilliant Ethiopian interviewee to even look up the name of the person she references - the Ethiopian figure who Klara is dedicating herself to researching!

Racists have dismissive attitudes towards the people they hate. That is exactly the attitude that Abu-Rabia-Queder exhibits towards the people she is supposedly defending from Israeli Jewish racism. The "racism" that she accused Israel of - of appearing overly solicitous towards the Ethiopian minority - is not nearly as bad as her own, where she exhibits such disrespect towards the people she is interviewing and pretending to defend.










						When the academic who calls Israel racist is racist herself
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Satire ]

You guys, the Zionists are being so mean to me!

All I've done is call (repeatedly) for the elimination of the world's only Jewish state "by any means necessary." Sure, any means includes violence and terrorism, but I made that sentiment a principal elementof my organization "Within Our Lifetime."

And yeah, I might have said during a webinar last year that Zionism, the belief in a Jewish state in their ancestral homeland and a refuge against historic antisemitism, is "one of the most anti-Semitic ... things that we see." My host at that event is a known Palestinian Islamic Jihad board member who celebrated its deadly attacks and called for more.

But who would have a problem with that or find me an inappropriate speaker for a university commencement ceremony?? Islamophobes, that's who.

------------------

I can say whatever hateful, incendiary thing I want. But if you criticize it, that's slander! (And I just graduated law school.)

In my commencement speech, I told students to wear sunscreen, to not be afraid to fail and to reach for the stars. Just kidding! I lashed out at "a campaign of Zionist harassment by well-funded organizations with ties to the Israeli government and military" that targets me "on the basis of my Palestinian identity and organizing."

Like during another talk last month, when I said that we shouldn't "act like Israel has a right to exist, or negotiations can be made with this colonial entity. But we know that that can never, and should never be the case." That's just me expressing my identity.

The same kind of baseless Zionist smears targeted Zahra Billoo. Zahra runs the Council on American-Islamic Relations' (CAIR) San Francisco office. She's great, but maybe a little soft. Sure, she'll sayIsrael shouldn't exist and tell you the Jews are our enemies if they support its existence. But is she liking bloody imagery celebrating terrorist attacks?

Coward.

Still, saying Muslims should "pay attention" to every major Jewish organization, from campus Hillels to the Anti-Defamation League, did make the Zionists pretty upset. So Zahra's got that going for her.

CAIR stood strong, though, saying all the attention was all a smear for Billoo daring "to express an opinion about Palestinian human rights. We will not be silenced or swayed. God willing."

Sounds familiar.

And she's been at it much longer than I have. Her so-called anti-Semitism was so obvious that she was kicked off the board of the Women's March! .

When that happened, Billoo blamed "an Islamophobic smear campaign led by the usual antagonists, who have long targeted me, my colleagues, and anyone else who dares speak out in support of Palestinian human rights and the right to self-determination."

I'm sensing a pattern here.

Anyway, the good news is I'm a law school graduate. I'll have more time for Within Our Lifetime – named for our belief that "Palestine" will be liberated within our lifetime – and spreading our messagethat we "reject all collaboration and dialogue with zionist organizations through a strict policy of *anti-normalization*. The liberation of Palestine requires *the abolition of zionism." [Emphasis original]*



The abolition of Zionism is the abolition of Israel.
Calling for the elimination of an existing country is a completely normal, non-controversial view. Vladimir Putin is doing it right now and doing all he can to realize his dream. Do you see anybody _cursing him_?
Never mind.
What I mean is, my ideas should be beyond challenge. Anyone who disagrees is simply part of "a campaign of Zionist harassment by well-funded organizations with ties to the Israeli government and military."









						Do cry for me, Palestina
					

All I've done is call (repeatedly) for the elimination of the world's only Jewish state, by any means. Why are they so mean to me? Opinion.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*CBC Ombudsman Jack Nagler has denied* that two of Carol Off’s radio interviews in May 2021, covering the war between Hamas and Israel on her former program, As it Happens, constituted a violation of CBC Journalistic Standards and Practices.

The complaint made by HonestReporting Canada subscriber Murray Teitel, took Carol Off to task for two radio interviews on May 14 and May 25, 2021.

In the *first broadcast on May 14*, Off interviewed a Palestinian woman in Gaza named Rima Aburahma, who made repeated false statements, including that Israel does not allow any building materials into Gaza in order for bomb shelters to be constructed, that Israel was targeting homes where only children were present, and that Israel was “killing people and taking over our land.”

------
In the *second broadcast on May 25*, Off interviewed a Palestinian man, Refaat Alareer, who made the same unfounded statements about Israel’s allegedly “deliberate attack.”

*CBC, As It Happens, May 25, 2021 Clip*


In his complaint to CBC, Teitel pointed out that this Palestinian man’s Twitter account shows well over 100 instances of anti-Israel content specifically comparing Israel to Nazi Germany. The Executive Producer of As It Happens, Robyn Smythe, was quoted in Nagler’s report saying “she had not been aware of them” prior to the complaint being made and that it would be “unreasonable” to do an examination of Alareer’s entire social media history.

(full article online)









						Ombudsman Denies Anti-Israel Disinformation on Radio Program Constitutes Violation of CBC Standards
					

CBC Ombudsman Jack Nagler has denied that two of Carol Off’s radio interviews in May 2021, covering the war between




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

In fact, just hours before the terror attack in Tel Aviv on April 10, a group of TAU students called for “revolution against the occupation” and shouted for “resisters” to “go out to the streets and cause them to burn,” while waving Palestinian flags

The incitement is not just a police issue, Rosengarten said. “We are calling for the educational institutions to impose changes regarding their discipline and to outlaw calls for terror, incitement, and violence…. We also need the academic institutions to make a moral announcement that whoever incites terror will not remain in an academic institution.”

On a practical level, Rosengarten also called for the universities to implement a hotline for students to call if they feel they need protection.

Committee chairperson Sharren Haskell (New Hope) reacted forcefully to the reports.



“When students turn to the committee and say that they’re afraid to enter the campus, and ask to learn via Zoom for fear of their personal safety, something here is not working,” she said. “Saying ‘With blood and fire we will redeem Palestine’ is incitement to violence. It’s suddenly become permissible on campuses to shed the blood of Jews. The events of the past week have crossed a red line, and it’s unacceptable.”

“I will remind you that the PLO flag is an enemy flag,” she added, “and that to raise it while shouting incitements is a violation of the Counter-Terrorism Law. We are asking the Council for Higher Education to issue a legal letter that will clarify to the university heads that when they allow this, they are violating the Counter-Terrorism Law. Students, if you’re barred from raising the Israeli flag, please report it to us.”

No university heads attended the meeting.


(full article online)









						'Jewish students afraid to go to university' - in Israel; Knesset debates campus incitement | World Israel News
					

It appears that the problems Jews experience on college campuses in the U.S. and Europe have spread to Israeli universities.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Satire ]
> 
> You guys, the Zionists are being so mean to me!
> 
> All I've done is call (repeatedly) for the elimination of the world's only Jewish state "by any means necessary." Sure, any means includes violence and terrorism, but I made that sentiment a principal elementof my organization "Within Our Lifetime."
> 
> And yeah, I might have said during a webinar last year that Zionism, the belief in a Jewish state in their ancestral homeland and a refuge against historic antisemitism, is "one of the most anti-Semitic ... things that we see." My host at that event is a known Palestinian Islamic Jihad board member who celebrated its deadly attacks and called for more.
> 
> But who would have a problem with that or find me an inappropriate speaker for a university commencement ceremony?? Islamophobes, that's who.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> I can say whatever hateful, incendiary thing I want. But if you criticize it, that's slander! (And I just graduated law school.)
> 
> In my commencement speech, I told students to wear sunscreen, to not be afraid to fail and to reach for the stars. Just kidding! I lashed out at "a campaign of Zionist harassment by well-funded organizations with ties to the Israeli government and military" that targets me "on the basis of my Palestinian identity and organizing."
> 
> Like during another talk last month, when I said that we shouldn't "act like Israel has a right to exist, or negotiations can be made with this colonial entity. But we know that that can never, and should never be the case." That's just me expressing my identity.
> 
> The same kind of baseless Zionist smears targeted Zahra Billoo. Zahra runs the Council on American-Islamic Relations' (CAIR) San Francisco office. She's great, but maybe a little soft. Sure, she'll sayIsrael shouldn't exist and tell you the Jews are our enemies if they support its existence. But is she liking bloody imagery celebrating terrorist attacks?
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Still, saying Muslims should "pay attention" to every major Jewish organization, from campus Hillels to the Anti-Defamation League, did make the Zionists pretty upset. So Zahra's got that going for her.
> 
> CAIR stood strong, though, saying all the attention was all a smear for Billoo daring "to express an opinion about Palestinian human rights. We will not be silenced or swayed. God willing."
> 
> Sounds familiar.
> 
> And she's been at it much longer than I have. Her so-called anti-Semitism was so obvious that she was kicked off the board of the Women's March! .
> 
> When that happened, Billoo blamed "an Islamophobic smear campaign led by the usual antagonists, who have long targeted me, my colleagues, and anyone else who dares speak out in support of Palestinian human rights and the right to self-determination."
> 
> I'm sensing a pattern here.
> 
> Anyway, the good news is I'm a law school graduate. I'll have more time for Within Our Lifetime – named for our belief that "Palestine" will be liberated within our lifetime – and spreading our messagethat we "reject all collaboration and dialogue with zionist organizations through a strict policy of *anti-normalization*. The liberation of Palestine requires *the abolition of zionism." [Emphasis original]*
> 
> 
> 
> The abolition of Zionism is the abolition of Israel.
> Calling for the elimination of an existing country is a completely normal, non-controversial view. Vladimir Putin is doing it right now and doing all he can to realize his dream. Do you see anybody _cursing him_?
> Never mind.
> What I mean is, my ideas should be beyond challenge. Anyone who disagrees is simply part of "a campaign of Zionist harassment by well-funded organizations with ties to the Israeli government and military."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do cry for me, Palestina
> 
> 
> All I've done is call (repeatedly) for the elimination of the world's only Jewish state, by any means. Why are they so mean to me? Opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com


Nerdeen Kiswani is always smeared by the usual swamp of Israeli shills.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is a shame that Al Manar didn't name these "Zionist analysts" who claim Israel is suffering from psychotic fear of Lebanese might.

Nasrallah has made the spider web analogy many times since 2000, and in a Hezbollah museum the centerpiece exhibit is called the Spider's Web with photos and models of damaged Israeli weapons and dead IDF soldiers.

By an incredible coincidence, Nasrallah made a speech Wednesday night, where he parroted what this article said!


> Sayyed Nasrallah labelled the “Spider’s Web” speech as a one that has engraved a deep scar among the leaders of the ‘Israeli’ entity and its army, leading them to live in a psychological disorder of the entity’s 8th decade.





It will be noted that when Nasrallah made that speech in 2000, he was outside. This week's speech showed him in a secret underground bunker where he can hide from an Israeli airstrike. 

That has been the site of every one of his speeches since 2006.

If he wants to speak about psychological scars inflicted by the enemy, perhaps he should start with his own. Even Hamas leaders give speeches in public, but our Mr. Nasrallah seems to have a mental aversion to public speaking that must have _some _source.

(The spider web analogy comes from the Quran, 29:41: "Those who take protectors other than Allah can be compared to spiders building themselves houses- the spider’s is the frailest of all houses- if only they could understand.")


(full article online)










						Nasrallah, speaking from his bunker, says Israel has been frightened ever since his 2000 "spider web" speech
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Someone has to stop the insanity. Just like every other capital around the world, Jerusalem hosts mass marches. Of those held in the capital, the Flag Dance march is one of the oldest and most beautiful. Tens of thousands of religious Zionist youths, usually dressed in white, walk the streets of the eternal city, the same city generations of Jews have prayed toward. There is nothing wrong with that.

The only ones angered by the march are the last remnants of the Arab nation who continue to dream of wiping out the Jewish state. A majority of them reside in Israel and refuse to accept the ruler of the land. That is why they depict a beautiful march that represents the love of a people for their land as a provocation.

Unfortunately, too many Israelis are falling for this garbage. Instead of rejecting the threats of violence outright, they take them into consideration and are even willing to surrender to them. Worse still, for some reason, the diplomatic echelon discusses considerations for holding the march and on what route with foreign countries. That is unacceptable.


Does it sound reasonable to you for a country to ask its neighbors for permission to hold a march in its capital? Do Jordan, Egypt, or Qatar, update Israel on mass events in their territories? Does London, Paris, or Madrid receive authorization in advance from Washington for their marches, parades, and celebrations? When it comes to the flag march, things have gotten downright bizarre. And it's not paying off for us either.

Deterred by Hamas, then-Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu determined the flag march would not pass through Damascus Gate in 2021. Yet two hours later, we nevertheless sustained a rocket attack on Jerusalem. Meaning we once again discovered that giving into terror achieved the opposite of the desired result.

The time has therefore come to restore a little sanity to the chaos. No foreign entity, terrorist or legitimate, has a right to intervene in what goes on in Israel's capital. Threats of violence cannot determine where we go in our country. We have every right to move securely anywhere in Jerusalem, including the Damascus Gate.

This tough approach is the only way to begin to put the genie back in the bottle.

Fifty years to the unification of the city and the return of the Jewish people to its holy sites now is the perfect time to remind everyone that we are still here. Paratroopers entered the Old City from the Lions' Gate. Their children and grandchildren will follow in their footsteps and continue the historic movement of Israeli sovereignty all across Jerusalem.


(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/as-israelis-we-should-march-proudly-in-our-capital/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Nerdeen Kiswani is always smeared by the usual swamp of Israeli shills.



Fascinating how genocidal sociopaths always feel smeared
by their incitement against the minorities

Such gentle souls...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, construction started on an elevator at the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron.

It took years any many court cases. The Jewish community offered to work with the Hebron municipality on the design, only to be refused. The elevator will be available to Jews and Muslims. Up until today, people who are wheelchair bound had to be literally carried up in order to see the holy site.

In other words, this is a no-brainer.

Except - anything Jews do is automatically awful.

(full article online )









						When an elevator to help the disabled is a “racist Judaization crime"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


Yeah rocks do bad things

Not like guns and bombs.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Yeah rocks do bad things
> 
> Not like guns and bombs.


Pathetic response for someone who does not give a darn about Jewish lives.

Guns, bombs, rocks, knives, swords, cars, screw drives.

All of the above have been used and continue to be used, on Jews.....all over the world.


Pathetic Jew hater.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Pathetic response for someone who does not give a darn about Jewish lives.
> 
> Guns, bombs, rocks, knives, swords, cars, screw drives.
> 
> All of the above have been used and continue to be used, on Jews.....all over the world.
> 
> 
> Pathetic Jew hater.


Is name calling all you got?

You must be out of bullets.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Is name calling all you got?
> 
> You must be out of bullets.


That is not name calling.  That is the truth of who you have always been.

You do not care about the Arabs.  You do not care about the Jews.

You come here to feel important.  You give nothing to the Arabs you allegedly care about, but more ways for them to kill and die.

And it is not even about the land you insist was stolen from the Arabs, it is your learned Jew hatred which you keep tripping over, again and again.


You are full of empty history, empty words.

And guess what?  It is not keeping one Arab or Jew from being killed.

And guess what?  You do not give a darn about one of those Arabs who have died.   You just want Israel to cease to exist.


It is not going to happen, in your lifetime or at any other time in history in the future.

How disappointing for you.


Am Israel Chai !!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> That is not name calling.  That is the truth of who you have always been.
> 
> You do not care about the Arabs.  You do not care about the Jews.
> 
> You come here to feel important.  You give nothing to the Arabs you allegedly care about, but more ways for them to kill and die.
> 
> And it is not even about the land you insist was stolen from the Arabs, it is your learned Jew hatred which you keep tripping over, again and again.
> 
> 
> You are full of empty history, empty words.
> 
> And guess what?  It is not keeping one Arab or Jew from being killed.
> 
> And guess what?  You do not give a darn about one of those Arabs who have died.   You just want Israel to cease to exist.
> 
> 
> It is not going to happen, in your lifetime or at any other time in history in the future.
> 
> How disappointing for you.
> 
> 
> Am Israel Chai !!


And more name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

_The Haram Al-Sharif Al-Aqsa Mosque compound in the old city of Jerusalem, known to Christians and Jews as the Temple Mount, is a focal point of tensions between Israel and the Palestinians.

In 1925, the Jerusalem-based Supreme Muslim Council,*[1]* which was headed by Grand Mufti Hajj Amin Al-Husseini, published a 16-page informational booklet about the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound titled _A Brief Guide to Al-Haram Al-Sharif_. The booklet establishes that the site is holy to Jews and that the ancient Jewish temples had stood there (contemporary Palestinian figures often reject such claims about the Temple Mount and about its historical and religious significance to Jews – see Appendix I).

Following are the quotes from the booklet (see Appendix II for the full booklet)._

*Excerpts From The Booklet

Page 4:*

"The site is one of the oldest in the world. Its sanctity dates from the earliest (perhaps from pre-historic) times. Its identity with the site of Solomon's Temple is beyond dispute. This, too, is the spot, according to the universal belief, on which 'David built there an altar unto the Lord, and offered burnt offerings and peace offerings [2 Samuel 24:25].'"






_"[The Al-Aqsa Mosque compound's] identity with the site of Solomon's Temple is beyond dispute."_

*Page 16:*

"Little is known for certain of the early history of the chamber itself. It dates probably as far back as the construction of Solomon's Temple."





_"[The Solomon's Stables chamber] dates probably as far back as the construction of Solomon's Temple."_

*The Jordanian Government Erases Mention Of The Temples In The 1966 Updated Version Of The 1925 Booklet*

It should be noted that in 1966, the Jordanian Ministry of Awqaf (to which the Supreme Muslim Council's functions were transferred in 1951) published a new version of the Supreme Muslim Council's booklet, titled _A Brief Guide to the Dome of the Rock and Al-Haram Al-Sharif._

In this new version, there are very few mentions of the compound's pre-Islamic history, and not one mention of the Jewish Temples. The term "temple" was only used twice in the 1966 booklet, on pages 20 and 60, in reference to when the Crusaders dubbed the Dome of the Rock "Templum Domini" ("The Lord's Temple") and the adjacent Al-Aqsa Mosque "Templum Solomonis" ("Solomon's Temple," a term that also refers to the First Temple).





_The Crusaders dubbed the Al-Aqsa Mosque "Templum Solomonis." This (on page 60) is the only mention of the term "Solomon's Temple" in the 1966 booklet.


(full article online)










						Jerusalem's Supreme Muslim Council, Headed By Grand Mufti Hajj Amin Al-Husseini, In 1925: The Al-Aqsa Mosque Compound's 'Identity With The Site Of Solomon's Temple Is Beyond Dispute'
					

The Haram Al-Sharif Al-Aqsa Mosque compound in the old city of Jerusalem, known to Christians and Jews as the Temple Mount, is a focal point of tensions between Israel and the Palestinians.




					www.memri.org
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the first place, it uses the fraud you propagate that the Palestinian Arabs were “victimized” by the creation of Israel, that they were expelled from a land of “Palestine” where they were the indigenous people “from time immemorial,” as historian Joan Peters put it in her book of the same name, but referring by it to Jewish history in the land..

More importantly, far from being either a “sacred” or, for that matter, legal right, the "right of return" is a one-sided concoction that deliberately misreads United Nations resolutions for political advantage, and conveniently embraces only those portions that fit the intent of Arabs to make good on their intent to “drive Israel into the sea.” In continually repeating the lie that they are victims of the “Zionist regime” and that they were expelled from a country of their own and condemned to unending refugee status, the Palestinian Arabs—and their enablers like you—have prolonged the myth of victimhood. 

There is some irony in the fact that Palestinian Arabs have repeatedly violated both the spirit and intent of UN resolution 194, that particular UN resolution containing a reference to the concept of ‘return’ to one’s country, although two key points are characteristically ignored by you and others pointing to this source as justification for asserting a legal claim. First, Resolution 194 was the product of the UN General Assembly and “is an expression of sentiment and carries no binding force whatsoever,” meaning that it is meant to make recommendations but not law. What it did suggest, however, was that “the refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbors should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property . . . .”

That permission, as you conveniently see fit to ignore, is modified by two conditions —that the refugee wishes to return, and that he wishes to live at peace with his neighbors,” something which you even now, have clearly never seen fit to do, preferring to whine about Israel’s existence and the absence of Palestinian Arab self-determination—something of your own making.

Legal scholars also point out that international law grants the right to leave or return to one’s country only to individuals, not as a collective right as you claim. More importantly, no population of refugees has ever presumed that the right of return—if such a right even exists—could be claimed, not only by the original refugees but also by all of their descendants.

_The demand made by you in this resolution that the 6-7 million descendants of the original Palestinian refugees —children, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren—be allowed to return to Israel, to homes they have never lived in or seen and which may or may not even exist any longer, is not only a delusional fantasy that will never be agreed to by Israel but has no validity in international law, especially since* the so-called refugees were never citizens of Israel in the first place.*_

And the drafters of the UN resolution were very careful to not specify which refugees were referenced there. You and your fellow travelers assume it described Arabs, but there is another significant aspect of the “refugee” problem from the 1940s that those demanding a right of return for Palestinian Arab refugees conveniently forget: some 850,000 Jews, some of whom had lived in Arab lands for 1000 years, were expelled and all their wealth (estimated to be about ten times that of the Arab Palestinians) was confiscated in response to and as punishment for the creation of Israel.

Had you and your people accepted United Nations Resolution 181, which would have created a Palestinian state at the same time the Jewish one was created, and not instead launched a war to destroy Israel altogether, you would now be celebrating 74 years of statehood instead of recalling the self-inflicted Nakba which is the actual source of the refugee problem. The real catastrophe is that Arab leaders, in their obsession to not acknowledge the Jewish sovereignty of Israel, preferred to create a refugee crisis and use it for decades as a moral cudgel with which to batter Israel.

Why should the U.S. Congress now acknowledge and affirm the disastrous decisions made by your genocidal leaders who were, and are, so opposed to a Jewish sovereignty that they were willing to sacrifice generations of their own people rather than recognize and tolerate Israel next door?

(full article online)









						An open letter to the "Squad" and their fellow travellers
					

Instead of memorializing the Nakba, perhaps you should have learned from it. Opinion.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The wire services’ habit of obscuring the crime while emphasizing the age was on display last month as well. “Israeli army kills Palestinian teen in W. Bank: Palestinian ministry,” was AFP’s April 13 headline. Meanwhile, the first paragraph, with much less visibility than the prominent headline, acknowledged: “the army said troops shot a suspect who threw a firebomb at them.”

Another incident just like that took place in February, and again, AFP’s headline was: “Israel forces kill Palestinian teen in W. Bank: Palestinians” (Feb. 22). Like with the other cases, key information noted in the paragraph but scrubbed from the headline was: “the military said it shot dead a suspect throwing Molotov cocktails.” In this incident, the teen assailant targeted civilians, not troops, with Molotov cocktails. As the article reported:



> Israel’s army confirmed in a statement the death of a Palestinian, who was among three suspects who “hurled Molotov cocktails at passing drivers, endangering their lives.”
> Troops were “conducting counterterrorism activity” in the Al-Khader area where numerous civilian vehicles had been targeted by the incendiary devices over the past month, the army said.
> “The troops operated to stop them, firing at one of the suspects that hurled a Molotov cocktail toward passing vehicles. The suspect was hit,” it said.


Cases in which news agencies report the killing of young Palestinian assailants according to professional criteria are truly exceptional. Thus, AFP’s headline last week about young Islamic Jihad assailant Amjad Al-Fayyed — “Palestinian militant teen killed by Israelis in West Bank clash” — was remarkable.

With the repeated abandonment of strictly journalistic considerations in favor of predetermined narrative and partisan proclivities, the question arises: are there any adults left in the newsroom to put a stop to this incessant juvenile practice?

(full article online)









						Nothing Minor About Misreporting on Palestinian Teen Perps
					

Where are the newsroom adults to put a stop to the juvenile practice of compromising journalistic duties when it comes to coverage of Palestinian




					www.camera.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> will never be agreed to by Israel but has no validity in international law, especially since* the so-called refugees were never citizens of Israel in the first place.*


That is not true.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> That is not true.


As usual, all talk and never any evidence.

Empty words Tinmore.


----------



## P F Tinmore

talk and never any evidence.


Sixties Fan said:


> Empty words Tinmore.


Not so. The rule of nationality and state succession in international law, and resolution 181 (that Israel invoked in its declaration of independence) states that the citizens of a former state get the citizenship of the successor state upon the change in sovereignty.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> invoked
> 
> Not so. The rule of nationality and state succession in international law, and resolution 181 (that Israel invoked in its declaration of independence) states that the citizens of a former state get the citizenship of the successor state upon the change in sovereignty.


What former State was there before Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What former State was there before Israel?


 The one that Israel has been lying about never existing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The one that Israel has been lying about never existing.


What was its name?
When did it become sovereign?
Who were their leaders through the centuries?
What currency did it use?
Which countries recognized this country you are talking about?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What was its name?
> When did it become sovereign?
> Who were their leaders through the centuries?
> What currency did it use?
> Which countries recognized this country you are talking about?





> The U.S. State Department _Digest of International Law_ says that the terms of the Treaty of Lausanne  provided for the application of the principles of state succession to the "A" Mandates. The Treaty of Versailles (1920) provisionally recognized the former Ottoman communities as independent nations. It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. *A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.* In its _Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions_, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[25]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State of Palestine: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



So, what do you have?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> So, what do you have?


You did not answer the question.
Merely went to your old theories, which are nothing more than theories and your endless wish to destroy Israel by lying about the treaties.

The Mandate for Palestine, the region, was to be Israel for the Jews to rebuild on their own ancient homeland.
The British chose the name Palestine, not Israel, to insult the Jews, as they never had any intention for the Jews to rebuild their Nation.

The Arabs never did build a State, or anything else, on that Jewish land after they invaded it from the 7th century on.

The Quran itself says the land belongs to the Jews.


The "Government" of Palestine were the British, who won the war over the Ottomans, and were to administer it until the Jews were ready to call it a State.  Same thing the British did with Iraq, same thing he French did with Lebanon and Syria during those Mandates.


You do know all of that.

You cannot accept it.  

You have a serious problem there.

Not accepting Israel as a legally rebuilt State has cost too many lives already.  Something that too many do not care about, care only to make sure that the Jews return to be Stateless.

That is quite a nightmare you have.  Nightmare because it is never going to happen again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You did not answer the question.
> Merely went to your old theories, which are nothing more than theories and your endless wish to destroy Israel by lying about the treaties.
> 
> The Mandate for Palestine, the region, was to be Israel for the Jews to rebuild on their own ancient homeland.
> The British chose the name Palestine, not Israel, to insult the Jews, as they never had any intention for the Jews to rebuild their Nation.
> 
> The Arabs never did build a State, or anything else, on that Jewish land after they invaded it from the 7th century on.
> 
> The Quran itself says the land belongs to the Jews.
> 
> 
> The "Government" of Palestine were the British, who won the war over the Ottomans, and were to administer it until the Jews were ready to call it a State.  Same thing the British did with Iraq, same thing he French did with Lebanon and Syria during those Mandates.
> 
> 
> You do know all of that.
> 
> You cannot accept it.
> 
> You have a serious problem there.
> 
> Not accepting Israel as a legally rebuilt State has cost too many lives already.  Something that too many do not care about, care only to make sure that the Jews return to be Stateless.
> 
> That is quite a nightmare you have.  Nightmare because it is never going to happen again.


WOW, so many Israeli BS talking points.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, so many Israeli BS talking points.


That is your BS you cannot deal with.
You not being able to deal with it does not hurt Israel for a second.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In December 2021, the Palestine News Network (SHFA) released a poll that found an astonishing 93% of Jerusalem’s Palestinians prefer Israeli to Palestinian rule.


These results were significantly higher than a previous survey done by the Bethlehem-based Palestinian Center for Public Opinion released in August 2015, which found that 52% of Jerusalem Palestinians would choose “Israeli citizenship with equal rights,” while only 42% would want to become citizens of a future Palestinian state.


Do Palestinians want to move to Jerusalem?​A November 2011 poll by the same organization discovered that an amazing 42% of Jerusalem Palestinians would want to relocate into Israel if their present neighborhood became part of a Palestinian state.


Considering that the hegemonic political environment among Palestinians would tend to discourage the overt expression of such views, these results speak to a grossly under-reported reality. Though by no means Israeli patriots, Jerusalem’s Palestinians – like Arab Israelis – see the advantages of living in a successful, pluralist democracy with a Western standard of living and social services, over those of the authoritarian, corrupt and poorer Palestinian alternative.


In contrast to the much-propagated narrative, while not publicly celebrating 55 years from to the unification of the city, most Palestinian Jerusalemites would nonetheless elect to remain under Israeli jurisdiction. Of course, those who champion Palestinian rights are under no obligation to take into account the views of Jerusalem’s Palestinians.


Happy Jerusalem Day!

(full article online )










						Do Palestinians prefer united Jerusalem under Israeli rule? - opinion
					

There is much debate over the existence and route of the Jerusalem Day flag march which is planned to go through Damascus Gate.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Obama-era report found that, years ago, there were only about 20,000 Palestinian Arab refugees from the 1948-1949 Arab war against Israel – instead of the 5.3 million that UNRWA was falsely claiming at that time, by fraudulently padding numbers and improperly including descendants. (See “_U.S. Report Finds Only 20,000 Palestinian Refugees in the World_,” _Israel Hayom, _July 18, 2018.) The alleged numbers are even fewer or non-existent today – yet Rashida Tlaib’s resolution now absurdly claims that there are 7 million Palestinian Arab refugees today – including 5.7 million (illegitimately) supported by UNRWA. (_See also _“_Morton Klein: Trump Wisely Ends U.S. Funding to UNRWA_,” by Morton Klein, _Breitbart_, Sept. 6, 2018.)

Tlaib’s resolution also ignores the Egyptian, Syrian, Algerian and other Arab national origin of “Palestinian Arabs.” Arabs flooded into Israel in pre-state years to enjoy Jewish pioneers’ development of the previously barren land; to escape Egyptian military drafts and Algerian wars; and to work for the British mandatory government (which discriminated against Jews and instead imported Arab workers). Common “Palestinian” Arab last names are al Masri (meaning from Egypt) and Mughrabi (meaning from North Africa).

*Under the U.S. and International Definitions of “Refugees,” Palestinian Arabs Never Qualified as “Refugees”: *UNRWA’s unique definition of Palestinian Arab “refugees” counted any Arab who lived or worked in Israel for a *mere two years *as a “refugee.” UNRWA’s definition is contrary to U.S. law (8 U.S.C. § 1101(a)(42)) and all other international definitions, which require that a refugee must have “habitually resided” in a country to count as a refugee; two years of residence or work does not qualify. In addition, corrupt UNRWA added to its relief rolls hundreds of thousands of Arabs who *never* lived or worked in Israel, to try to justify contributions to UNRWA and protect thousands of UNRWA jobs. Under a normal definition of refugees, which does not include descendants, there are virtually no Palestinian Arab refugees today.

In addition, the U.S. Immigration and Nationality Act’s “persecutor exception” (also known as the “persecutor bar”) declares that “_The term ‘refugee’ does not include any person who ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in the persecution of any person on account of race, religion, nationality, membership in a particular social group, or political opinion_.” 8 U.S.C. §§ 1101(a)(42). International refugee law contains a similar persecutor bar. Thus, no Arab who participated in, incited or assisted in persecuting, attacking or inciting hatred against the Jewish people, at any time, qualifies as a refugee. Arab rioters who attacked their Jewish neighbors in pre-state Israel; government officials, Imams, and teachers who incite or pay Arabs to murder Jews cannot legally be refugees. Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad terrorists who fire rockets at Jews indiscriminately cannot be refugees. Nor can tens of thousands of Hamas-incited Gazans who attempted to breach the border fence with knives and maps showing the routes to Jewish kindergartens in their hands, who were attempting to slaughter Jewish children.

Further, in order to legally qualify as a refugee, one must have left a country due to “persecution or a well-founded fear of persecution.” (8 U.S.C. § 1101(a)(42)) Because Palestinian Arab refugees left Israel at the request of Arab leaders and governments, to enable the slaughter of Jews, and because while Israel urged the Arabs to remain and live together in peace, the “Palestinian refugees” also do not meet this legal requirement.

In sum, there are no valid Palestinian Arab refugees today.


(full article online)



			https://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/opinions/palestinian-arabs-never-qualified-as-refugees/2022/05/27/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

There is no law forbidding non-Muslim prayer on the Temple Mount. In fact, the Israeli Supreme Court has ruled in favor of Jewish prayer several times. But the real decision-making power is in the hands of the police – and for them, there is always danger when non-Muslims pray on the Mount.


Even advocating for the freedom of all nations to visit and pray peacefully on the Temple Mount has become a dangerous occupation.


In 2014, an Arab terrorist shot me at point-blank range four times in the chest in an attempted assassination because of my advocacy on behalf of our holy Temple Mount. I survived, miraculously with God’s help, and I have not stopped fighting for the Temple Mount through my organization, the Shalom Jerusalem Foundation, because our holy Temple Mount continues to be desecrated by violent rioters whose sole purpose is to cause harm to security forces, limit the freedom of worship and curb access to holy places.


Please understand. It’s not about territory and it’s not about politics. It’s simply about destroying the 3,000-year-old holiness that permeates the entire Temple Mount.


The status quo is not acceptable.

Fifty-five years is too long. The Temple Mount is our responsibility.


Why shouldn’t all nations have the freedom to pray on the Mount in peace?


We must continue to advocate so we can restore the sounds of holiness once more to our holy Temple Mount.


(full article online)









						We should restore the sounds of holiness to Jerusalem’s Temple Mount
					

How much more will we allow this to happen before we wake up and change the music?




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

(From left) Ambassador Dr. Sheikh Abdallah bin Ahmad Al Khalifa, Ambassador Eitan Na’eh and Ambassador Steve Bondy at a Yom Haatzmaut event in Bahrain on May 26, 2022. Photo: Provided.


The Israeli Embassy in Bahrain hosted on Thursday the first celebration of Israel’s Independence Day to be held in a Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) country.

The GCC states include Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, Qatar and Oman.

Hundreds of Bahraini government officials and business leaders attended the event, as well as heads of major companies from Israel’s oil and gas, cyber, manufacturing, fintech, high-tech, pharmaceutical and logistics sectors. Israeli “Fauda” star and singer Tsahi Halevi gave a performance, and Israeli chef Doron Sasson prepared a special menu combining Bahraini and Israeli dishes. The band of Bahrain’s Ministry of Interior played the Israeli and Bahraini national anthems.

The evening, which highlighted the ties that have developed between Bahrain and Israel since the signing of the Abraham Accords, included a recorded message from Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid, who opened the Israeli Embassy in Bahrain in September 2021. There were also speeches by Ambassador Dr. Sheikh Abdallah bin Ahmad Al Khalifa, undersecretary in Bahrain’s Foreign Ministry, and Israel’s first Ambassador to Bahrain, Eitan Na’eh.

(full article online )






						Israel Hosts Its First Independence Day Celebration in Gulf Region
					

(From left) Ambassador Dr. Sheikh Abdallah bin Ahmad Al Khalifa, Ambassador Eitan Na’eh and Ambassador Steve Bondy at a Yom …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There is a flip side to saying that anti-Zionism is antisemitism.

It is that Judaism is inherently Zionist.

Some posters I made .... and there are plenty more examples.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This is how one shows respect to one's holy site }


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Hashemites.    A failure in building a Nation in Arabia, and a failure in building a Nation in TranJordan.  By all means return the land to its rightful owners.  The Jewish People.  It will then go from desert to an Oasis, as it would have before the Hashemites accepted it without caring about the Jews. And just a reminder, that if the Hashemites had allowed its Jewish population to stay in 1948, TransJordan today, would have been a totally different country economically. ]



Of course, what they mean by setting Al Aqsa on fire is that about 1,800 Jews visited the Temple Mount while a few dozen Arab fanatics blockaded themselves inside the mosque and pelted them with firecrackers. The flags parade will take place in liberated Jerusalem in the afternoon and promises to be as provocative as every other aspect of Jewish presence in the Land of Israel, since the successful landing of General Joshua Bin-Nun some 3,200 years ago.
Meanwhile, also on Sunday, the Jordanian government published a flagship national report urging it to continue to press for the Kingdom’s rights to shared waters “with neighboring countries” to address the country’s long-standing water shortage.

Back in 2021, Jordan’s Economic and Social Council’s State of the Country Report advised pushing forward with Red Sea desalination projects, describing this option as strategic for resolving Jordan’s water crisis.
The vague references to “neighboring countries” and “desalination projects” avoid the mention of the only regional power that can save the Hashemite kingdom from drying up. Hint: it’s the same folks who dare visit the Temple Mount and walk through Jerusalem carrying their national, blue and white flags.

In 1967, Jordanian King Hussein joined the war against Israel, following which he lost a considerable chunk of his country. In 1994, King Hussein signed a peace accord with Israel which granted his country a share in the water of the Kinneret, which until then was kept from flowing into the Jordan river by the Degania Dam.

(full article online)









						Connect 2: Jordan Condemns Jewish Presence on Temple Mount Same Day It Urges National Water Emergency
					

Raise those dams, I say. Then sell the Jordanian bottled water.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Yeah rocks do bad things
> 
> Not like guns and bombs.



What were the Arab supremacists'
excuses - before Jews got guns and bombs?


----------



## rylah

How do Muslims treat this guy, 
if this was in Mecca...?


----------



## rylah

Israeli-Saudi relations: Top Israeli officials secretly visited Saudi Ar
					

Revelation of past secret trips by Israeli officials to Saudi Arabia comes amid reports that the US is working on normalizing relations between the countries.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The roots of the Flag Parade in fact run quite deep in Jewish history, according to Jeffrey Woolf, a professor of Talmud from Bar-Ilan University.


“There is a very long-standing tradition for hundreds of years, possibly for millennia, of walking around and encountering the various gates of Jerusalem and expressing one’s love for Jerusalem,” Woolf told The Media Line. “People would come from all over the world on pilgrimage, walk and say prayers at every single gate, and then they would [similarly] walk around the gates of the Temple Mount.”


Interestingly, Sunday’s parade also happens on a much smaller scale each month to mark Rosh Hodesh, the beginning of the Jewish month. Known in Hebrew as Sivuv Shearim (Circling of the Gates), during these processions Jews circle the Old City and the Temple Mount from the outside and recite prayers at each gate. The practice was renewed in recent years, but apparently already existed over 1,000 years ago, according to sources found in the Cairo Geniza, an astounding collection of Jewish texts found in the Ben Ezra Synagogue in Old Cairo, Egypt.










						The ancient roots of the controversial Jerusalem Day flag march
					

Palestinians have long viewed the Jerusalem Day flag march as a provocation and clashes sometimes occur between marchers and Arab residents of the Old City.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Latest slander: "Israel indirectly used chemical weapons in Gaza"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As reported by Times of Israel, among the nationalistic Palestinian chants heard at Abu Akleh’s funeral was “Let the olive branch fall and raise the rifle.” AFP’s coverage ignored these slogans.

AFP’s double standard on Palestinian versus Israeli nationalists are efficiently packaged in the news agency’s photo captions. Members of the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine terror organization, brandishing weapons and traipsing over an Israeli flag as the Palestinian flag flutters in the background, are said to be denouncing Israel’s “nationalist ‘flag march.'” But DFLP’s own militaristic display literally trampling on another nation’s symbol of sovereignty? AFP editors, seemingly oblivious to the irony, detect no nationalism there.




Fighters from the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine (DFLP) step on an Israeli flag during a demonstration to denounce the annual nationalist “flag march” through Jerusalem, at the Ain el-Helweh camp for Palestinian refugees near Sidon in southern Lebanon on May 29, 2022. Mahmoud ZAYYAT / AFP
Associated Press captions referencing the Israeli flag march are likewise extremely revealing. Palestinians surrounded by a sea of Palestinian flags participate in “a march,” with no descriptive label. But the Israelis marching with their national flag blanketing the streets? Israelis, uniquely, take part in a “nationalist parade.”




Lebanese and Palestinians hold a giant Palestinian flag during a march in support of Palestinians, in the southern port city of Sidon, Lebanon, Sunday, May. 29, 2022. Nearly 2,000 Jewish pilgrims visited Jerusalem’s most sensitive holy site early Sunday ahead of a nationalist parade through the Old City. (AP Photo/Mohammed Zaatari)
Even when screaming members of Palestinian terror organizations brandish weapons, and their juvenile admirers wave toy guns, AP captions finds nationalism only in the Israeli parade.




Members of the Democratic Front for Liberation of Palestine chant slogans as they hold up their rifles during a protest in support of Palestinians, at Ein el-Hilweh refugee camp, in the southern port city of Sidon, Lebanon, Sunday, May 29, 2022. Nearly 2,000 Jewish pilgrims visited Jerusalem’s most sensitive holy site early Sunday ahead of a nationalist parade through the Old City. (AP Photo/Mohammed Zaatari)

(full article online)









						The Palestinians Have No Nationalists
					

Like a sea of flapping flags proudly signaling national fervor, an abundance of articles and captions colorfully broadcast journalists' unabashed double standard when it




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Felesteen, a Hamas newspaper, reports:




> On Monday, a Palestinian official revealed the Palestinian Authority’s protest to regional and international parties, due to the marginalization of its role and the failure to communicate with it regarding the repercussions of the “flags march” in the occupied city of Jerusalem.
> 
> The official - who preferred not to be named - told the newspaper "Felesteen": "The office of Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas has contacted Arab and international bodies, complaining to them that they have made [direct] contacts with the head of Hamas' political bureau, Ismail Haniyeh, to calm the situation in the Palestinian territories after the "flags march." and the provocations of the settlers.
> 
> He added that "instructions were issued by the Office of the Presidency of the Authority to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Shtayyeh's government to intensify its efforts, in order to cut regional and international communication with the leaders of Hamas."
> 
> Haniyeh had received several Arab and international warnings demanding calming in the Palestinian arena, and not to be drawn into an explosive situation because of the "flags march", for fear of a new military confrontation between the Gaza Strip and the occupation.


 The Palestinian Authority is upset because they want to maintain the fiction that they are the leaders of Gaza as well and all diplomatic communications to Hamas must go through them. 

Needless to say, asking the PA government to pass a message along to their rivals would have been worse than useless. 

*These warnings worked.* Hamas and other Palestinian groups were inciting a "religious war" less than a week before Yom Yerushalayim. Palestinian media was filled with promises that they would attack if the Flags March went on as planned. 

It seems almost certain that Israel requested its Arab friends and contacts to warn Hamas not to attack, and that the consequences of such an attack would be severe. 

A couple of years ago, Egypt would have been the only nation Israel could ask to pass such a message to Hamas. Today, Israel could have asked Bahrain, Morocco, the UAE and even (indirectly) Saudi Arabia, Oman and Qatar to pressure Hamas not to start a war. 

Anti-Israel "experts" derided the Abraham Accords as a meaningless gesture when they were announced, saying that any agreement that doesn't directly include the Palestinians is worthless. They were wrong. Every month we see new direct an indirect benefits of the Accords.

This time, the Abraham Accords may have averted a war.










						The Abraham Accords may have averted a war this week
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Abraham Accords continues to fuel levels of cooperation between Israel and the Arab world that could not have been dreamed of two years ago.

Today, Israel and the UAE signed a free trade agreement - the first between Israel and an Arab country.

But even more amazing is that Saudi Arabia is now inviting Israeli businesspeople to the Kingdom, using their Israeli passports - and deals are being signed:

(full article online )









						Saudi Arabia now allowing Israeli businesspeople to enter the Kingdom - with their Israeli passports
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pakistani-American Anila Ali gives a book to President Isaac Herzog during a rare trip by a Pakistani national to Israel in May. (Twitter)

A Pakistani-American woman who came under fire in the Islamic nation for leading a delegation to Israel defended the trip Monday, saying she traveled to Jerusalem with a small group of Muslims and non-Muslims to promote interfaith harmony.

Anila Ali, a Pakistani-born US citizen living in Washington, DC, responded to growing criticism from Pakistanis, some of whom questioned who was actually behind the visit. She said the goal of the visit was to seek truth and to reconcile Muslims and Jews.

“(The president) of Israel received us warmly, and the people of Israel opened up their hearts and homes to us and they knew that we were Muslims and they knew that we were Pakistanis,” she said, adding that Israelis knew that members of her delegation included Sikhs and Christians, and they were still welcomed.

Pakistan is among the countries that have no diplomatic relations with Israel because of the lingering issue of Palestinian statehood, and Pakistan says no delegation from Pakistan visited Israel.

Ali said she led a 15-member delegation made of Pakistani expatriates to Israel earlier this month. She told The Associated Press that neither Pakistan’s government nor the US was behind the trip.

The state-run Pakistan Television took to Twitter on Monday to say it fired news anchor Ahmed Qureshi, who visited Israel in a “personal capacity.” Qureshi was part of the delegation that visited Israel with Ali, it said.

(full article online)









						Pakistani-American defends Israel visit amid criticism back home
					

Delegation prompts fierce outcry in Islamabad, with one participant getting fired from his job; Herzog says trip shows possibility of growing ties between Israel and Muslim world




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

‘We want the Jews to come back here’​The phenomenon of protest against Hamas is also expanding within the Gaza Strip. Many young people are writing on social media under false names, but others also dare to be photographed openly and upload videos to Twitter and even write harsh things against Hamas.

Hassam al-Madhoun, a resident of the Gaza Strip, wrote, “Who said that the Israeli occupation is to blame for the situation in Gaza? Is the occupation taxing? Is the occupation charging $30 million a month for cigarettes and tobacco? Is the occupation responsible for the immigration of 60,000 young people?”

Gazan youths are openly photographed demanding money and work from the Hamas regime. In one of the videos, young people are seen standing near full stalls complaining that no one can afford to buy even the cheapest vegetables.

(full article online)


https://worldisraelnews.com/we-want-the-jews-back-protest-against-hamas-rule-in-gaza-simmering-beneath-the-surface/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Gaza+Arabs+‘Want+the+Jews+Back’%2C+Not+Hamas%3B+Biden%27s+About-Face+on+Palestinians%3B+Israel+Boosts+Air+Defense+for+Iran+Revenge+Attack%3B+Jews+Act+Against+Politician+Who+Wants+Israel+%27Destroyed’&utm_campaign=20220531_m168062767_Gaza+Arabs+‘Want+the+Jews+Back’%2C+Not+Hamas%3B+Biden%27s+About-Face+on+Palestinians%3B+Israel+Boosts+Air+Defense+for+Iran+Revenge+Attack%3B+Jews+Act+Against+Politician+Who+Wants+Israel+%27Destroyed’&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Veterans participating in the Veteran Games. Photo: Beit Halochem UK.

JNS.org – Some 70 British military veterans with disabilities are competing this week against their Israeli counterparts in the fourth annual Veteran Games.

The week-long event is being hosted by the IDF Disabled Veterans’ Organization in conjunction with Beit Halochem UK (BHUK) at the Beit Halochem rehab, recreation and sports center in Tel Aviv.

(full article online)









						Israeli, British Disabled Veterans Square Off in Fourth Annual Veteran Games
					

Veterans participating in the Veteran Games. Photo: Beit Halochem UK. JNS.org – Some 70 British military veterans with disabilities are …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabic media is upset at this tweet from Mohammed al-Dhirabi, a trainer in the Council of Arab Economic Unity of the League of Arab States,  who is visiting Israel.





Watanserb reported it this way:




> Bragging about his Zionization, the Bahraini coach accredited to the Council of Arab Economic Unity of the League of Arab States, Muhammad Al Dhirabi, published a picture of him performing a Talmudic prayer next to a number of Jewish extremists at the Al-Buraq Wall, which the Zionists call “the Western Wall.”
> 
> Al-Dhirabi appeared in the photo, wearing a white cloak and a red shemagh, next to the wall, accompanied by a group of extremist Jews, performing their prayers.






The tweet is a greeting of Shabbat Shalom to all Jews. 

Notice that the Jews have no problem with a Muslim praying at the Kotel with them. The contrast with the Muslim insistence that no Jews pray (or even visit) the Temple Mount could not be more striking. 










						A Muslim storms the Kotel and joins in Talmudic prayers
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Taking your BS on the road?  Looks like it.
> 
> There is no Palestine.  There are Arabs who want all the land "conquered " by Muslims to be only in the hands of Muslims.
> 
> Prime example !!!!!!
> 
> TranJordan was given to Hashemite Arab Muslims out of the Mandate for Palestine.  Nobody cried, or shot a bullet.
> 
> Egypt and Jordan had Gaza and Judea and Samaria for 19 years.  Not a cry, not a bullet.
> 
> 
> There are Arabs who are peaceful people.  There are Arabs who are terrorists.
> 
> 
> You always cheer for the terrorists who love to kill Jews.


Jews had been a minority in Palestine and transjordan for 2000 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Jews had been a minority in Palestine and transjordan for 2000 years.


And indigenous people have been the minority since the European invasion of the Americas, Australia, New Zealand, Hawaii, et. for the past 500 years.

And the Copts and Berbers, and Yazidis, and Kurds, etc have been a minority in their homelands since the Muslim invasion from the 7th Century on.

So, your point is....Once one gets invaded and becomes a minority, one ceases to have rights to the land and ceases to be the indigenous people to the land.

Tell that to thousands of Indigenous peoples around the world.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> And indigenous people have been the minority since the European invasion of the Americas, Australia, New Zealand, Hawaii, et. for the past 500 years.
> 
> And the Copts and Berbers, and Yazidis, and Kurds, etc have been a minority in their homelands since the Muslim invasion from the 7th Century on.
> 
> So, your point is....Once one gets invaded and becomes a minority, one ceases to have rights to the land and ceases to be the indigenous people to the land.
> 
> Tell that to thousands of Indigenous peoples around the world.


Arabs have been in Palestine since Abraham. Sargon was an Arab.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Arabs have been in Palestine since Abraham. Sargon was an Arab.


You have truly not decided when Arabs first arrived in Ancient Canaan.  It does not make them Indigenous. Nor memorable at any time until they invaded after the 7th Century CE.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> You have truly not decided when Arabs first arrived in Ancient Canaan.  It does not make them Indigenous. Nor memorable at any time until they invaded after the 7th Century CE.


Syria was Arab before there were any Jews. Abraham and Moses had Arab wives.  Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria around 600 BC.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Syria was Arab before there were any Jews. Abraham and Moses had Arab wives.  Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria around 600 BC.


Yawn.  Seriously you cannot have your masters send you anything better than a repeat performance of what has been debunked or made unimportant?

Show me where the Greeks, the Romans the Byzantine, the Muslims themselves gave a darn about any of these groups you refer to.

Show me early Muslim writing where they refer to any Arabs living in Ancient Canaan which actually made a difference to history.

Grab at straws.  Very weak straws.  With some places there are no straws at all.  Nothing.

Invaders to not get to call themselves the indigenous people of the land SIMPLY because the indigenous people are Jewish and those invaders cannot allow Jews to become sovereign of their ancient homeland.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Yawn.  Seriously you cannot have your masters send you anything better than a repeat performance of what has been debunked or made unimportant?
> 
> Show me where the Greeks, the Romans the Byzantine, the Muslims themselves gave a darn about any of these groups you refer to.
> 
> Show me early Muslim writing where they refer to any Arabs living in Ancient Canaan which actually made a difference to history.
> 
> Grab at straws.  Very weak straws.  With some places there are no straws at all.  Nothing.
> 
> Invaders to not get to call themselves the indigenous people of the land SIMPLY because the indigenous people are Jewish and those invaders cannot allow Jews to become sovereign of their ancient homeland.


The Akkadians were Arabs, dunce.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The Akkadians were Arabs, dunce.


Go Dunce your ancestors who did not teach you to respect other people's rights and sovereignty.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the Shavuot holiday, Arab set fire to cherry orchards in Gush Etzion, near the Hatmar Etzion army base. This is not the first time the cherry orchards have been targeted. It is expected that on Monday, we will have an update as to the actual damage.

Despite the terror-arson, the cherry picking festival recently began and goes on until the end of June. See you there.










						Arabs Set Fire to Gush Etzion Cherry Orchards
					

It's cherry-picking season in Israel, and that means it's time once again for Arabs to try and burn down Jewish-owned cherry orchards in Gush Etzion.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

More than $150 million – that's what the Palestinian Authority paid to the families of terrorists in 2020. Their "Pay to Slay" policy is still in force, using your American tax dollars to fund terror campaigns.

In 2018, Congress passed the Taylor Force Act to cut off certain economic aid to the Palestinians to stop the practice of rewarding terrorism. Now, more legislation is needed to finish the task.

Taylor Force's family is hoping Congress can go a step further to try and end those payments.

(full article online)









						Palestinian Authority Awards $150M to Families of Terrorists Prompting Push for Taylor Force Follow-Up
					

More than $150 million – that's what the Palestinian Authority paid to the families of terrorists in 2020. Their "Pay to Slay" policy is still in force, using your American tax dollars to fund terror campaigns.




					www1.cbn.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Trade registry data for a Turkish real estate company recently sanctioned by the US Treasury shows that a Jordanian Hamas financier acquired Turkish nationality and changed his name to a Turkish one, most likely to avoid scrutiny and to facilitate easy travel.

Unlike previous governments in Turkey, the Erdoğan administration made it easy for foreigners to acquire citizenship if they invested or purchased real estate in Turkey. The change, a radical departure from decades-long citizenship and immigration practices, was advertised as a step to attract investment in the Turkish economy.

That also helped many Islamist associates of Erdoğan, especially in the Muslim Brotherhood network and its Palestinian offshoot Hamas in various countries, to quickly obtain Turkish nationality. It is not clear how many Muslim Brotherhood members and Hamas militants benefited from this program as the government has not been forthcoming with detailed figures.

Not only did Muslim Brotherhood operatives benefit from this scheme, but some members of the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) also obtained Turkish nationality. Nordic Monitor previously published a story revealing how Marwan M Salih Salih, an Iraqi national who was sanctioned for ISIS links, acquired Turkish citizenship and changed his name to Polat Devecioğlu.

(full article online)









						Hamas Operatives Granted Turkish Citizenship, Assumed Turkish Names to Avoid Global Scrutiny
					

Trade registry data for a Turkish real estate company recently sanctioned by the US Treasury shows that a Jordanian Hamas financier acquired Turkish nationality and changed his name to a Turkish one, most likely to avoid scrutiny and to facilitate easy




					www.meforum.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The religion of tolerance ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In 2018, Congress passed the Taylor Force


We need a Shireen Abu Akleh Act. She was a US citizen killed by Israel. That would only be fair.

In fact (to my knowledge) Israel has killed four US citizens without a peep from our government.

Ilhan Omar was right. congress does forget who they represent.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> We need a Shireen Abu Akleh Act. She was a US citizen killed by Israel. That would only be fair.
> 
> In fact (to my knowledge) Israel has killed four US citizens without a peep from our government.
> 
> Ilhan Omar was right. congress does forget who they represent.


It would only be fair for the FBI to eventually come and talk to you as you continue to incite with lies about Israel.  That would only be fair.  They want to see the evidence you have and so do I.

You do know that there is no evidence that IDF was the one to shoot the Journalist..
To you, lying is like breathing.  Except that in your case, instead of oxygen you inhale more and more what is toxic out there.

PROVE that it was an Israeli who shot her.

What?  You can't?

Neither could the PA.

Now what?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It would only be fair for the FBI to eventually come and talk to you as you continue to incite with lies about Israel.  That would only be fair.  They want to see the evidence you have and so do I.
> 
> You do know that there is no evidence that IDF was the one to shoot the Journalist..
> To you, lying is like breathing.  Except that in your case, instead of oxygen you inhale more and more what is toxic out there.
> 
> PROVE that it was an Israeli who shot her.
> 
> What?  You can't?
> 
> Neither could the PA.
> 
> Now what?


Get off that crap. It is Israel's MO.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At funerals for Palestinian terrorists, there is a strange disconnect: flags broadcast what media coverage buries.

On the one hand, flags cover the bodies of Palestinian fatalities, plainly confirming the deceased’s terror organization membership. On the other hand, despite the highly visible insignias, major Western news agencies cover up the Palestinian casualty’s terror affiliations.

Consider the following Agence France Presse photograph and caption:




Mourners carry the flag-draped body of a Palestinian youth, killed during clahes [sic] with Israeli troops in the town of Yabad near Jenin a day earlier, during his funeral in the same town on June 2, 2022. The Israeli security forces have stepped up their operations in the West Bank in recent months, carrying out almost daily raids to arrest suspects after a spate of deadly attacks inside Israel. JAAFAR ASHTIYEH / AFP
Oddly, AFP’s caption cited the “flag-draped body,” but made no reference to _which_ flag, although that information is highly relevant to the events. In this particular image, a folded Palestinian flag partially covers the casualty. More visibly, on the body’s lower half, lies the flag of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, a designated terrorist organization. The appearance of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade’s symbol on the man’s body signifies that he was a member of the terrorist organization.




Translation: “Martyr, Jihad warrior, hero; Bilal Awad Kabha; One of the Jihad warriors of al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades”
Indeed, the organization claimed Bilal Kabha, the casualty, as one of its own.

AFP did not deem this basic fact newsworthy. The omission of Kabha’s terror organization is particularly striking given the news agency’s inclusion of other biographical information, however inaccurate. Though Palestinian media have reported that Kabha was 24, AFP’s caption described him as “a Palestinian youth.”

(full article online)









						Media Bury Terror Ties of Palestinian Fatalities
					

Flags cover the bodies of Palestinian fatalities, plainly confirming the deceased's terror organization membership. Despite the highly visible insignias, major Western news agencies cover




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> At funerals for Palestinian terrorists, there is a strange disconnect: flags broadcast what media coverage buries.
> 
> On the one hand, flags cover the bodies of Palestinian fatalities, plainly confirming the deceased’s terror organization membership. On the other hand, despite the highly visible insignias, major Western news agencies cover up the Palestinian casualty’s terror affiliations.
> 
> Consider the following Agence France Presse photograph and caption:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mourners carry the flag-draped body of a Palestinian youth, killed during clahes [sic] with Israeli troops in the town of Yabad near Jenin a day earlier, during his funeral in the same town on June 2, 2022. The Israeli security forces have stepped up their operations in the West Bank in recent months, carrying out almost daily raids to arrest suspects after a spate of deadly attacks inside Israel. JAAFAR ASHTIYEH / AFP
> Oddly, AFP’s caption cited the “flag-draped body,” but made no reference to _which_ flag, although that information is highly relevant to the events. In this particular image, a folded Palestinian flag partially covers the casualty. More visibly, on the body’s lower half, lies the flag of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, a designated terrorist organization. The appearance of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigade’s symbol on the man’s body signifies that he was a member of the terrorist organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: “Martyr, Jihad warrior, hero; Bilal Awad Kabha; One of the Jihad warriors of al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades”
> Indeed, the organization claimed Bilal Kabha, the casualty, as one of its own.
> 
> AFP did not deem this basic fact newsworthy. The omission of Kabha’s terror organization is particularly striking given the news agency’s inclusion of other biographical information, however inaccurate. Though Palestinian media have reported that Kabha was 24, AFP’s caption described him as “a Palestinian youth.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Bury Terror Ties of Palestinian Fatalities
> 
> 
> Flags cover the bodies of Palestinian fatalities, plainly confirming the deceased's terror organization membership. Despite the highly visible insignias, major Western news agencies cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


Nice word salad. The Palestinian flag is unaffiliated.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice word salad. The Palestinian flag is unaffiliated.


Try some English comprehension classes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Try some English comprehension classes.


I am fine. You are the one shoveling shit.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> I am fine. You are the one shoveling shit.


You cannot read properly, fine with me.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's ambassador to the UN, Gilad Erdan was elected on Tuesday as a Vice-President of the 77th session of the United Nations General Assembly.

There are 21 vice presidents. It is not a big deal. And his predecessor, Danny Danon, also held the role one year.

But watching the terror groups and their fans freak out is a wonderful thing to behold.

Hamas issued a statement saying the appointment is an affront to the feelings of our people and to those who love peace and justice in the world. It also considered the appointment an affront to the international system

Walid Al-Awad, a member of the Political Bureau of the Palestinian People's Party, said Erdan's appointment "contradicts the moral and political values stipulated in the Charter of the United Nations." 

Best of all was the PFLP terror group, which "considered that the appointment of the criminal representative of the Zionist entity to the United Nations, Gilad Erdan, as Vice-President of the United Nations General Assembly, represented *a black day in the history of the United Nations*, and constituted a *blow to the values on which its charter was founded*. "

It added that "*this is clear evidence of the influence of the Zionist lobby on centers of power and influence in this world.* "

According to the PFLP, antisemitism is one of the UN's core values. Which isn't really that far from the truth!

I just find it hilarious that anyone can claim that Jews have taken over the UN! 

Keep in mind that this same antisemitic PFLP is linked to numerous Palestinian "human rights" groups. And no human rights professional ever finds anything negative to say about the terrorist, antisemitic PFLP. 










						Terror groups very upset at UNGA for appointing Israeli as a VP. It's really funny to watch.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Keep in mind that this same antisemitic PFLP is linked to numerous Palestinian "human rights" groups. And no human rights professional ever finds anything negative to say about the terrorist, antisemitic PFLP.


Links?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Violence, only against the Jews being sovereign over their ancient homeland. But it is about Islam, never about the so called Palestinians ]


Mahmoud Al-Habbash described the duty of the Palestinian to “defend” not only itself, Jerusalem and  Al-Aqsa, but nothing less than “Islam, the Koran and the entire Islamic nation.”

(full article online)









						Adviser to Mahmoud Abbas continues to incite violence against Israel
					

Mahmoud Al-Habbash described the duty of the Palestinian to “defend” not only itself, Jerusalem and  Al-Aqsa, but nothing less than “Islam, the Koran and the entire Islamic nation.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 1903 Russia creates the "Protocols".  Then it continues to go against Jews, and then Israel any which way it could ]

 Kennan Institute scholar Izabella Tabarovsky wrote in a 2019 essay for Fathom that the Soviet Union’s campaign against Zionism and Jews “succeeded at emptying Zionism of its meaning as a national liberation movement of the Jewish people and associating it instead with racism, fascism, Nazism, genocide, imperialism, colonialism, militarism and apartheid.” Not surprisingly, students on college and university campuses across the United States often hear similar if not identical rhetoric from anti-Zionist groups like Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), Solidary for Palestinian Human Rights (SPHR) and Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP).

The Soviets’ decades-long anti-Semitic and anti-Zionist campaign was multi-faceted and not limited to statements from the Soviet government itself. Anywhere that Communist cells were active, on any radio broadcast controlled by Moscow, in any printing house receiving instructions from the Kremlin, the demonization of Zionism featured prominently and was always related to specific current events in order to keep the embers of the world’s oldest hatred aglow.

This campaign also went beyond mere rhetoric. At times, it involved outright judicial murder. In 1951, for example, leading Czech communist Rudolf Slansky was imprisoned and, under extreme torture, falsely confessed to involvement in a Zionist conspiracy, for which he received the death penalty. In 1952, on the “Night of the Murdered Poets,” Stalin executed 13 pro-Soviet Jewish intellectuals for supposed loyalty to Israel and the “imperialist camp.” These are only two of many examples.

(full article online)









						The Soviet origins of left-wing anti-Zionism
					

Today’s haters of Israel are heirs to one of the longest and most effective anti-Semitic propaganda campaigns in modern history.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran's Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Ali Hosseini Khamenei, left no doubt as to his Jew-hatred in a tweet this morning.




"Today, #Zionism is an obvious plague for the world of #Islam. The Zionists have always been a plague, even *before establishing the fraudulent Zionist regime*. *Even then*, *Zionist capitalists were a plague for the whole world*. Now they’re a plague especially for the world of Islam," he tweeted in a thread about his message to Iranians going on the Hajj trip to Mecca.

When Khamenei talks about "Zionist capitalists" who were a "plague for the whole world" *before *Israel was established, it is quite obvious he's referring to the classic conspiracy theory about Jews, not "Zionists." In fact, he is using the exact same timeline as the forgers of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.

He goes on to attempt to use his Jew-hatred as a means to disrupt the Abraham Accords as he continues to use the term "Zionist" as an obvious euphemism for "Jew:" "The plague of Zionism should be exposed, in any way you can. These Arab and non-Arab states that shook hands, kissed & held meetings with the Zionists won’t benefit from what they did at all, not at all. This will only be to their loss. "

In another allusion to the Protocols, Khamenei concludes by saying that the "Zionists" are secretly exploiting the Arabs much like the Jews are said to be secretly manipulating gentiles: "Muslim nations oppose the normalization of relations with the Zionists, clench their fists & shout slogans against states seeking normalization. *The Zionist regime exploits these states.* They don’t realize it, but we hope they realize it before it’s too late."

The Jew-hatred is as blatant as it can be. But Iran's Supreme Leader avoids using the word "Jew" so apologists for modern antisemitism can continue to pretend that Iran isn't systemically antisemitic.











						Iran's Supreme Leader tweets classic "Elders of Zion" style antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On November 3, 2021, the Israeli Registrar of Non-Profits petitioned the Jerusalem District Court to dissolve an Israeli non-profit organization belonging to the international aid agency, World Vision (וורלד ויזון in Hebrew).  As justification for the request and following a multi-year investigation, the Registrar alleges that the local non-profit did not implement humanitarian projects as it claimed to and conducted financial transactions for purposes other than its stated goals – including providing funds to Hamas.  Moreover, the Registrar charges that the non-profit’s executive and oversight frameworks were non-functional and ineffective.

These evidence-based findings are particularly significant in light of the ongoing trial against Mohammad El-Halabi, manager of World Vision’s Gaza operations, over his alleged diversion of $50 million in aid materials to Hamas. Responding to his arrest and trial, World Vision officials in Australia, who funded this operation, have repeatedly insisted that local finances were managed competently, and that the allegations could not possibly be true. Although they claimed that a full audit was conducted after Halabi’s arrest, in fact, no report has been made public.

In contrast, the Registrar’s conclusions, based on an independent audit conducted by the Schmidt, Ben-Tsvi, and Perlstein accounting firm, [on file with NGO Monitor] confirm concerns revealed by previous NGO Monitor analyses of World Vision financial reports.  (For more on the financial inconsistencies and irregularities discovered by NGO Monitor, see “World Vision’s Operations in Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza” and “World Vision Finances in Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza”.)

The following primer summarizes the Registrar’s assertions – as well as World Vision’s responses – on a series of issues


Terror funding
Financial and organizational mismanagement
Funds not utilized to achieve the non-profits goal
Unclear financial transactions
Salary payments
Cash withdrawals
Multiplicity of bank accounts

(full article online)









						In-depth Audit Says World Vision Totally Incompetent, Funded Hamas » ngomonitor
					

On November 3, 2021, the Israeli Registrar of Non-Profits petitioned the Jerusalem District Court to dissolve an Israeli non-profit organization belonging to the international aid agency, World Vision. As justification for the request and following a multi-year investigation, the Registrar...




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> On November 3, 2021, the Israeli Registrar of Non-Profits petitioned the Jerusalem District Court to dissolve an Israeli non-profit organization belonging to the international aid agency, World Vision (וורלד ויזון in Hebrew).  As justification for the request and following a multi-year investigation, the Registrar alleges that the local non-profit did not implement humanitarian projects as it claimed to and conducted financial transactions for purposes other than its stated goals – including providing funds to Hamas.  Moreover, the Registrar charges that the non-profit’s executive and oversight frameworks were non-functional and ineffective.
> 
> These evidence-based findings are particularly significant in light of the ongoing trial against Mohammad El-Halabi, manager of World Vision’s Gaza operations, over his alleged diversion of $50 million in aid materials to Hamas. Responding to his arrest and trial, World Vision officials in Australia, who funded this operation, have repeatedly insisted that local finances were managed competently, and that the allegations could not possibly be true. Although they claimed that a full audit was conducted after Halabi’s arrest, in fact, no report has been made public.
> 
> In contrast, the Registrar’s conclusions, based on an independent audit conducted by the Schmidt, Ben-Tsvi, and Perlstein accounting firm, [on file with NGO Monitor] confirm concerns revealed by previous NGO Monitor analyses of World Vision financial reports.  (For more on the financial inconsistencies and irregularities discovered by NGO Monitor, see “World Vision’s Operations in Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza” and “World Vision Finances in Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza”.)
> 
> The following primer summarizes the Registrar’s assertions – as well as World Vision’s responses – on a series of issues
> 
> 
> Terror funding
> Financial and organizational mismanagement
> Funds not utilized to achieve the non-profits goal
> Unclear financial transactions
> Salary payments
> Cash withdrawals
> Multiplicity of bank accounts
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In-depth Audit Says World Vision Totally Incompetent, Funded Hamas » ngomonitor
> 
> 
> On November 3, 2021, the Israeli Registrar of Non-Profits petitioned the Jerusalem District Court to dissolve an Israeli non-profit organization belonging to the international aid agency, World Vision. As justification for the request and following a multi-year investigation, the Registrar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngo-monitor.org


What a load of nothing.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Foreign aid’ to Israel is a billion-dollar bonanza for the US​U.S. investment in Israel is a boon to American and Israeli taxpayers alike.

While Israel is a grateful recipient of several hundred U.S. military systems, it also serves as a battle-tested, cost-effective laboratory for the U.S. defense and aerospace industries, which employ—directly and indirectly—3.5 million Americans. Moreover, the Israel Defense Forces serve as a laboratory for the U.S. military itself, which enhances U.S. performance on the battlefield.

By serving as such a laboratory, Israel enhances the economy, national security and homeland security of the United States.

For example, the Israeli Air Force flies the U.S. company Lockheed-Martin’s F-16 and F-35 combat aircraft. This provides both Lockheed-Martin and the U.S. Air Force with invaluable information on operations, maintenance and repairs.  This information is then used to manufacture a multitude of upgrades for next-generation aircraft.

For example, U.S. special operations units and urban warfare specialists are trained by Israeli experts in neutralizing car bombs, improvised explosive devices and suicide bombers. U.S. combat pilots benefit greatly from joint maneuvers with highly-experienced Israeli combat pilots, who always fly in a do-or-die state of mind and are thus forced to employ creativity and audacity, fully exploiting the capabilities of U.S.-made combat aircraft.

These benefits extend to the realm of intelligence. According to a former head of U.S. Air Force Intelligence, Gen. George Keegan, the U.S. would have to establish five CIAs in order to procure the intelligence provided by Israel. The annual budget of the CIA is around $15 billion.

According to the late Sen. Daniel Inouye, who was Chairman of the House Appropriations Committee and Intelligence Committee, the scope of Israeli intelligence shared with the U.S. exceeded the intelligence provided by all NATO countries combined. Israeli intelligence helped foil terrorist, kidnapping and bombing plots against the U.S., secured airliners and airports and provided vital data on advanced Soviet/Russian military systems.

Israel is a unique force multiplier for the United States, helping to extend America’s strategic reach, so it can secure vulnerable pro-U.S. Arab oil-producing regimes and deter conventional wars and terrorism. With Israel’s help, the United States can do this without the deployment of U.S. troops, which is not the case with countries like Japan and South Korea.

The late Gen. Alexander Haig, who served as NATO’s Supreme Commander and U.S. Secretary of State, and Adm. Elmo Zumwalt once stated: “Israel is the largest U.S. aircraft carrier, which does not require American soldiers on board, cannot be sunk and is deployed in a most critical region (between Europe-Asia-Africa and between the Mediterranean-Red Sea-Indian Ocean-Persian Gulf), sparing the U.S. the need to manufacture, deploy and maintain a few more real aircraft carriers and additional ground divisions, which would cost the U.S. taxpayer some $15 billion annually.”

Israel is also an asset to the U.S. tech sector. More than 200 top American high-tech companies—such as Intel, Microsoft, Cisco, IBM, Apple, Johnson & Johnson, Google and Facebook—which employ several million Americans, have established research and development centers in Israel. They use Israel’s brainpower to increase U.S. production and expand U.S. exports and employment. U.S. commercial industries, like defense industries, have realized that Israel is a critical partner in sustaining their edge over China, Russia, Europe and Japan in the development and manufacture of game-changing commercial and military technologies.

In conclusion, the U.S.-Israel strategic relationship constitutes a classic case of a mutually-beneficial two-way street, one that enhances the economies and defense of both countries and benefits Israeli and American taxpayers alike.

(full article online)









						‘Foreign aid’ to Israel is a billion-dollar bonanza for the US
					

U.S. investment in Israel is a boon to American and Israeli taxpayers alike.




					www.jns.org


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 1966, Jerusalem was a city sundered in two, divided by barbed wire and the bullets of Muslim snipers. Diplomacy did not reunite it. Israel pursued diplomacy nearly to its bitter end until it understood that it had no choice at all but to fight. Israel did not swoop into the fight, its leaders did their best to avoid the conflict, asking the international community to intervene and stop Egypt from going to war. Read back the headlines for the last five years on Israel and Iran, and you will get a sense of the courage and determination of the Israeli leaders of the day.
When Israel went to war, its leaders did not want to liberate Jerusalem, they wanted Jordan to stay out of the war. Even when Jordan entered the war, they did not want to liberate the city. Divine Providence and Muslim hostility forced them to liberate Jerusalem and forced them to keep it. Now some of them would like to give it back, another sacrifice to the bloody deity of diplomacy whose altar flows with blood and burnt sacrifices.

As we remember Yom Yerushalayim, Jerusalem Day, it is important to remember that the city is united and free because diplomacy failed. The greatest triumph of the modern state happened only because diplomacy proved hopeless and useless in deterring Muslim genocidal ambitions. Had Israel succumbed to international pressure and had Nasser been as subtle as Sadat, then the Six-Day War would have looked like the Yom Kippur War fought with 1948 borders– and Israel very likely would not exist today.

Even as Jews remember the great triumph of Yom Yerushalayim, the ethnic cleansers and their accomplices are busy searching for ways to drive Jews out of Jerusalem, out of towns, villages and cities. This isn’t about the Muslim residents of Jerusalem, who have repeatedly asserted that they want to remain part of Israel. It’s not about peace, which did not come from any previous round of concessions, and will not come from this one either. It’s about solving the Jewish problem.

As long as Jews allow themselves to be defined as the problem, there will be plenty of those offering solutions. And the solutions invariably involve doing something about the Jews. It only stands to reason that if Jews are the problem, then moving them or getting rid of them is the solution. There is less friction in defining Jews as the problem, than in defining Muslims as the problem. The numbers alone mean that is so.
Yom Yerushalayim is a reminder of what the real problem is and what the real solution is. Muslim occupation of Israel is the problem. The Islamization of Jerusalem is the problem. Muslim violence in support of the Muslim occupation of Israel and of everywhere else is the problem. Israel is the solution. Only when we liberate ourselves from the lies, when we stop believing that we are the problem and recognize that we are the solution. Only then will the liberation that began in 1967 be complete.

Only then will we have liberated our Jerusalem. The Jerusalem of the soul. It is incumbent on all of us to liberate that little Jerusalem within. The holy city that lives in all of us. To clean the dross off its golden gates, wash the filth from its stones and expel the invaders gnawing away at our hearts until we look proudly upon a shining city. Then to help others liberate their own Jerusalems. Only then will we truly be free.


(full article online)









						Liberating our Jerusalem
					

Confronting the forgotten history of Muslim occupation of Israel.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Former Arab Knesset member: "Hamas and Abbas are the same thing"*

**


----------



## rylah

*Gaza Bedouins in violent clash with Hamas [VIDEOS]*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Written by Mat Nashed of Al Jazeera, it tries to diminish the importance of a trade deal between Israel and the UAE:




> Israel and the United Arab Emirates deepened ties on Tuesday with a historic free trade agreement—the first of its kind between Israel and an Arab country—*at a time of growing criticism of Israel’s treatment of Palestinians. *Both Israel and the UAE are touting the major economic benefits that such a deal could bring. *But experts tell TIME* that it’s too early to assess the economic impact of the free trade agreement and that the main value of the agreement is political in nature.


Here is a free trade agreement between Israel and an Arab country - and instead of discussing why this is clearly a historic event, the entire article tries to detract from it. 

That's bias.




> Both Israel and the UAE are already predicting annual bilateral trade will reach $10 billion in five years, more than 10 times the figure recorded in 2021...However, experts are skeptical about the $10 billion figure. According to World Bank data, that amount would make the UAE one of Israel’s largest trading partners. A local Gulf expert, who asked TIME not to disclose his name out of fear that he could lose his livelihood for challenging the information of regional governments, says that the prediction is a stretch. “Look, if the governments are the source, then they usually exaggerate.”


Oh, an anonymous "expert" says $10 billion is unlikely - so is $6 billion not worth even talking about?




> Despite the headline news, the UAE’s budding ties with Israel remain deeply controversial across much of the Arab world—particularly as tensions between Palestinians and Israelis mount. Three days ago, the UAE foreign ministry condemned what it called Israel’s “extremist settlers” for *storming Jerusalem’s al-Aqsa mosque,* the third holiest site in Islam.


Tensions between Palestinians and Israelis have been "mounting" for 74 years. 

But most of all, here we see the depth of Time's hate of Israel. *Only Arab media uses the terminology of Jews "storming Al Aqsa mosque." *

No Jews "storm al Aqsa mosque." No Jews even *enter *Al Aqsa Mosque. Only in recent years have Palestinians started to refer to the entire Temple Mount as "Al Aqsa Mosque" rather than just the silver domed building on the southern side of the Mount, but the actual mosque itself is off limits to Jews. Time is adopting the nomenclature of those who deny any Jewish connection to the Temple Mount, and it doesn't even use the normal formulation of "Haram al-Sharif/Temple Mount," instead implicitly denying any Jewish connection to the site. 

Jews walk peacefully around the perimeter of the Temple Mount, they aren't "storming." 

Time also emphasizes that the mosque that the Jews don't enter is the "third holiest site in Islam" but somehow doesn't mention that *the Temple Mount is the holiest site in Judaism * - not second or third.

The print article is worse than the online version - the print article downplays all Israeli relations with the Arab world and claims that the Palestinian issue is a significant roadblock for the Gulf states, when the online article notes that this really isn't true. But both versions include the bias shown above, and together with the print items in the previous three editions at least, it shows that Time's anti-Israel bias is no accident. 

It is an editorial decision.

(full article online)









						Time magazine continues on its anti-Israel jihad, even saying Jews "storm Al Aqsa mosque" without scare quotes
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lebanon's Naharnet reports:




> The level of torture and sexual violence used by combatants against women and girls during the 15-year civil war in Lebanon shocked investigators, British newspaper The Guardian said.
> 
> A report by the human rights organization Legal Action Worldwide (LAW) gathered testimonies that detailed horrific experiences of violence, including gang-rape, electrocution and forced nudity used to persecute women and girls – some as young as nine – from opposing communities.
> 
> An amnesty law passed in Lebanon in 1991 granted immunity for crimes committed against civilians during the war, which has allowed a culture of impunity and lack of accountability to develop, the report noted.



The report itself, issued by LAW and UN Women, is horrific to read, with victim and eyewitness accounts of the most disgusting war crimes. 

Yet the report doesn't say who performed these rapes and murders of women and girls. All it says are "state and non-state actors." 

One has to read between the lines to understand that only Lebanese, Palestinian and Syrian armed forces, Christian and Muslim militias were responsible for these rapes, not the IDF in its forays into Lebanon during the civil war. The report mentions the 1991 amnesty law, and subsequent Lebanese amnesty laws, as the major reason that there has been no investigation or prosecution, and why the victims have had no recourse. Yet the amnesty law would not cover any crimes by Israeli troops. 

There's one other way to be certain that Israelis weren't involved. Because if they were,* this report would be worldwide news*. Besides the Guardian article, this report is not mentioned in mainstream media at all. 


(full article online)










						Report details systematic rape by Christians and Muslims during the Lebanese civil war. Media almost silent.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Jay Stone

Sixties Fan said:


> Total Bulshit.  Palestine is a region.  Palestine is the name of the Mandate for the rebuilding of the Jewish Nation ON their own ancestral homeland .
> 
> No Palestine state or sovereign government EVER in its history before WWI.
> 
> You will never, ever, prove that there was a country called Palestine with its own government, currency, etc, etc.
> 
> Because there never, ever was one.
> 
> The only two countries on Palestine at the moment are Jordan, 1946 (from taking 78% of the Mandate thanks to the British ) and Israel, 1948
> 
> Until you find evidence which does not exist, keep hating Jews as well as you do.


No place named palestine ever actually existed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jay Stone said:


> No place named palestine ever actually existed



There was never a Nation called Palestine.  But a Greek,  in the 5th century BCE,  called the area where the Greek Phillistines had once lived Palestinea.  And the Romans tried to make the Jews forget their homeland by renaming Judea by those who had once defeated Israel.  The Philistines and the Assyrians.  Therefore Syria Palestinea.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There’s just one small problem with Strober’s theory. Areas A and C didn’t even exist in 1982. They were established as part of the Oslo II accord in 1995. Oops!

The other problem with the Masafer Yatta expulsion accusation is that no functioning government would need “decades” to carry out a “mass expulsion” of a relative handful of people. Unless, of course, the Israelis are just amazingly inept at carrying out expulsions.



Finally, there is “the Negev,” where, PPI and J Street claim, the Israelis are also carrying out “the expulsion of Palestinians.” This once again involves a small number of illegal Arab squatters. What makes this particular situation interesting is that Israel has created a number of towns for the Bedouins in the Negev and has offered to create more, so that anybody whose illegal structure is dismantled has a place to go.

But PPI and J Street don’t seem very interested in the actual housing conditions of the squatters they are championing. They are too focused on making broad, slanderous accusations against Israel about “mass expulsions.”
And all the while, the Arab population that has supposedly been subjected to “mass expulsions” continues to grow and grow.

One final irony: As I noted earlier, PPI is affiliated with Meretz, which is part of the current Israeli government. If this government is actually involved in the “mass expulsion” of Palestinian Arabs, as PPI claims, then why doesn’t PPI demand that Meretz withdraw from such a brutal regime? Why doesn’t PPI threaten to sever its ties with Meretz as long as it is complicit in such awful actions? How can the folks at PPI stand to be party to the alleged policies that they are denouncing?


(full article online)










						Why is Israel so inept at expelling Arabs?
					

If there truly was a “decades-long effort” by the government to “force” Arab residents to leave, surely, they would have been gone long ago. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The PA is willing to have more Muslims die for nothing ]

A few days after Palestinian-American journalist for Al-Jazeera Shireen Abu Akleh was shot and killed while covering a gun battle initiated by Palestinian terrorists who attacked Israeli forces during an operation in Jenin on May 11, 2022, a Fatah official called for a new Palestinian wave of terror. In fact, he called for several waves of terror – intifadas – one of which he suggested be named after Shireen Abu Akleh. 

The goal of these terror waves would be the “liberation” of “Palestine”:  


















> *Fatah Nablus Branch Secretary Muhammad Hamdan:* “All of this pressure, all of this crime, and all of this terror that the Israeli occupation is carrying out and the settlers are carrying out will lead the region to a full-blown explosion. Allah willing there will be a Shireen [Abu Akleh] Intifada, a Jenin Intifada, a Jerusalem Intifada, and all of our people’s activity will be planted in this intifada in the defense of Jerusalem and Jenin. Allah willing this intifada will be the Liberation Intifada.”
> [Official PA TV, Palestine This Morning, May 16, 2022



(full article online)









						Fatah official calls for terror: “Allah willing there will be a Shireen Intifada, a Jenin Intifada, a Jerusalem Intifada… this intifada will be the Liberation Intifada” | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah official calls for terror: “Allah willing there will be a Shireen Intifada, a Jenin Intifada, a Jerusalem Intifada… this intifada will be the Liberation Intifada”




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group of 22 countries, led by the US, have signed a declaration criticizing an open-ended probe established by the UN Human Rights Council into alleged human rights abuses committed by Israel.

“We believe the nature of the COI [Commission of Inquiry] established last May is further demonstration of long-standing, disproportionate attention given to Israel in the Council and must stop,” US Ambassador Michèle Taylor stated at the 50th session of the HRC in Geneva, where the first report of the commission was presented on Monday. “We continue to believe that this long-standing disproportionate scrutiny should end, and that the Council should address all human rights concerns, regardless of country, in an even-handed manner.”

“Regrettably, we are concerned that the Commission of Inquiry will further contribute to the polarization of a situation about which so many of us are concerned,” Taylor cautioned.

Among the countries signing the statement are Austria, Bulgaria, Brazil, Canada, Cameroon, Colombia, Croatia, Eswatini, Germany, Guatemala, Hungary, Israel, Liberia, Marshall Islands, Micronesia, Nauru, North Macedonia, Holland, Palau, Togo, and the United Kingdom.

(full article online)









						‘Enough With the Bias’: Twenty-Two Countries Sign Declaration Against UN Probe Into Israel
					

The Human Rights and Alliance of Civilizations Room of the Palace of Nations, in Geneva, Switzerland. The room is the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On May 10, the World Bank issued a report on the economy of the Palestinian territories, with suggestions and ideas to help it make ends meet.

This follows a similar report by the International Monetary Fund at the end of April. 

Both of them mention, as an issue, that Israel is withholding some tax revenue corresponding to the PA's payments to terrorist prisoners, their families, and families of "martyrs" - the so-called "Pay for Slay" program.

For example, the IMF notes:



> A significant part of the fiscal problem is structural. The PA raises virtually no revenue from Gaza and East Jerusalem, while in 2021 it spent about a third of its budget in these two areas— particularly in Gaza—mainly comprising civil servant salaries and pensions, and net lending. Neither does it raise any significant revenue from Area C in the West Bank. Furthermore, the PA and Israel disagree on the amounts that the Government of Israel should transfer to the PA under the Paris Protocol, the so-called “fiscal leakages” (estimated at about 2 percent of GDP annually). In addition, *the PA disagrees with unilateral Israeli deductions from clearance revenue for so-called “prisoner payments”* (which amounted to 1.3 percent of GDP in 2021).


So while both groups mention the prisoner payments, neither of them suggest that the PA end the program.

They give plenty of other advice to the PA on how to reduce expenses and increase revenue. For example, the IMF recommends:



> The way out of the current fiscal crisis will require wide-ranging Palestinian policy actions. Staff discussed the benefits of adopting a broad-based strategy to contain and rebalance public spending, while boosting growth. As the Palestinian authorities have fewer policy tools compared to peers, systematic reform to the key drivers of non-discretionary spending—i.e., civil service salaries and benefits, transfer payments, the public pension scheme, the health care system, and fuel subsidies—are key.


But neither they nor the World Bank ever say that if the PA would just stop paying terrorist salaries, then a significant chunk of cash would immediately become available to them. 

Instead, they recommend negotiations with Israel on the topic, as if this is an expense that the PA has every right to spend even when they are being lent Western money.

It is telling that the world refuses to publicly condemn "pay for slay." And even those who are espousing responsible financial policies for the PA refuse to mention that lots of money can be saved if terrorists aren't rewarded for trying to murder Jews. 










						Why don't The World Bank and IMF ever recommend the PA end Pay to Slay?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is a GONGO?
					

How government-sponsored groups masquerade as civil society.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

*The report does not mention the word "rockets" once.*

(full article online)









						HRW issues a report on Gaza. Guess what word they don't say once?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It comes as no surprise to those acquainted with the group’s increasingly radical anti-Zionist and anti-Semitic activities.  Read on for a fuller exposition of the group’s anti-Jewish hate rhetoric and actions.




The self-proclaimed anti-Zionist group “Jewish Voice for Peace (JVP)” has been described in the mainstream media as: 

“an organization that opposes Israel’s policies toward Palestinians and the continued expansion of settlements in the region” (Chicago Tribune, May 5, 2014)

“an anti-discrimination group” (Boston Globe, Aug. 7, 2015);

“an American Jewish group” that has been “critical of Israeli treatment of Palestinians” (Los Angeles Times, Jan. 8, 2018 and Sept. 9, 2015);

a “U.S. organization…run by Jewish activists” (Washington Post, July 8, 2018);

“an organization that opposes the Israeli occupation of Palestinian territories” (Detroit Free Press, Sept. 14, 2019);

a “liberal group… critical of the right-wing Israeli government of Benjamin Netanyahu” that “advocates Palestinian rights” (New York Times, Dec. 7, 2017 and Sept. 19, 2019)

Given its choice of name and the media’s descriptions, people might believe Jewish Voice for Peace is a human rights group representing Jewish concerns while promoting Israeli-Palestinian peace, but nothing can be further from the truth: The name “Jewish Voice for Peace” is simply a mask – the group neither promotes peace nor represents the overwhelming majority of Jews. Rather, it partners with anti-Semites of all sorts to attack mainstream Jewish organizations and interests while it labors to redefine “anti-Semitism” to exclude its own activists’ malevolent activities.   

Despite its sanctimonious claim of being “inspired by Jewish tradition to work together for peace, social justice and human rights,” JVP is not focused on constructive promotion of human rights and peace, but on destructive attacks on Israel and Jews. Its animus is not directed against any specific Israeli policy or leader, but against the entire notion of a Jewish ancestral homeland and of Jewish self-determination. Its overarching goal is to delegitimize and promote the dismantlement of a Jewish state and its major focus is to  provoke rancor against the concept of Jewish nationhood and nationalism whilst portraying such  anti-Jewish hostility as outside the realm of antisemitism. 

CAMERA’s backgrounder provides a detailed look at JVP’s actions, demonstrating how – despite its disclaimers – it is, both in effect and intent, an anti-Semitic hate group that seeks to damage the interests of Jews worldwide.



(full article online)









						UPDATED: “Jewish Voice for Peace” (JVP): What the Media is Concealing
					

What is 'Jewish Voice for Peace'? It is an anti-Semitic hate group that masquerades as a Jewish social justice, peace-promoting organization. And the mainstream




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Their site said, "We will acknowledge your complaint by e-mail or in writing within 7 calendar days and will normally respond to your complaint with a final decision letter within 21 calendar days. If we uphold your complaint, we will tell you the remedial actions we have taken."

I dutifully waited the seven calendar days and received no acknowledgement.

When I went back to their website, I discovered something amazing. The complaint procedure which has been displayed on their website since at least March 2019 had been *removed within 24 hours of me filing a complaint against them* last week.

(As of this writing, they have not yet removed that complaint procedure from their Russian language page.)

Bellingcat boasts, "With staff and contributors in more than 20 countries around the world, we operate in a unique field where advanced technology, forensic research, journalism, investigations, transparency and accountability come together." This incident casts doubt on whether they themselves are transparent or accountable. 

Bellingcat has done some fantastic work. I went into this process in the hope that, given their commitment to objective investigative research, they would acknowledge the problems I uncovered with their investigation of the events in Jenin on May 11 and would issue corrections or clarifications. I don't expect any corrections from CNN or the Washington Post, but Bellingcat has a great reputation.

When this issue was brought up to Bellingcat founder Eliot Higgins, he responded they are changing to a Dutch regulator because they are based in the Netherlands, but that is not a reason to leave themselves in a regulatory vacuum in the meanwhile.

I asked him if Bellingcat will respond to my letter. He dismissed my research:




> We now have AP, CNN and the Washington Post saying the same thing as Bellingcat, and an initial look at your complaint indicates we'd be wasting our very valuable time responding to it as it's poor quality analysis.


 This is an amazing response on a number of levels.

First of all, I've been in contact with other OSINT researchers as I've been uncovering facts about the case. While some have quibbled about some details - and I have modified my assertions as a result - none of them have disagreed with the main points that I have made: Bellingcat ignored known militants who were videoed in the area, Bellingcat didn't consider evidence of Palestinian snipers that they didn't have video of but that witnesses mentioned, and Bellingcat misunderstood the audio forensics expert and didn't measure distances to the IDF properly - and when done properly, that key piece of evidence actually *disproves *that the IDF could have fired the bullet that killed Shireen.

Secondly, to have him claim that the findings of the mainstream media who made the exact same mistakes as Bellingcat (in fact, they aped Bellingcat's methods) is evidence is astonishing. 

Thirdly, the complaint process is meaningless if it can be ignored because the very people being accused of sloppy reporting can choose to ignore the complaint.

(full article online)









						When investigators like Bellingcat refuse to answer questions about their own methods, how can you trust their reporting?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Here's another academic paper that is purely meant to smear Israel but hides behind a pretense of objectivity:




> Vaccine apartheid and settler colonial sovereign violence: from Palestine to the colonial global economy
> 
> This article examines the distribution of the COVID-19 vaccine both in Palestine and globally through a decolonial lens. In dominant Euro-American discourse, the invention, production, and distribution of the vaccine is largely judged as an indicator of sophisticated and advanced health care systems and economies. The underlying premise being that the advanced, wealthy, and capable nation-states have endogenously earned the position of power and prosperity. The world’s poor nation-states are posited as the recipients of charity from these rich states only after the latter have sufficiently inoculated themselves. The entire discourse turns the question of vaccines into a series of technical questions about capabilities, facilities, infrastructure, economic purchasing power, and so on. Concealed in this discourse is a settler colonial foundation – an aspiration towards omnipresent and absolute power – which not only creates the contrast between Palestinians and Israelis, rich and poor, colonizer and colonized, but also seals a forcefully imposed settler colonial contract in which colonizing populations ensure their ability to inoculate themselves by debilitating the colonized.


Ostensibly, the paper is about the larger question of whether it is fair or acceptable for rich states to ensure that their own populations are medically safe before offering help to poorer countries. That is a reasonable question and one worth exploring. (The answer is that the supreme obligation for any state is to protect its own citizens first.)

But the abstract makes it clear that this is only an excuse for attacking Israel. The very title, "Vaccine apartheid," is meant only for Israel. It pretends that the Palestinian issue the paradigm through which the entire world is viewed, when it is nothing of the sort - an analysis of how Australia and New Zealand gave vaccines to their own citizens before providing them to small island nations that depend on them would never been called "apartheid" and yet it is the model for how the entire world acted when vaccines were scarce.

I don't quite know how the paper includes "settler colonial sovereign violence" in this topic, but I bet that the paper does not mention:

1. The Palestinian Authority never asked for vaccines from Israel except in small amounts, which Israel gave them.
2. The PA claimed throughout the process that it will procure its own vaccines.
3. Israel inoculated tens of thousands of Palestinians who work in Israel.
4. The number of deaths per million remained lower in the Palestinian territories than in Israel even during the months that Israel had the vaccine and the PA did not.

(full article online)









						Academic journals allow themselves to be centers of anti-Israel propaganda
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

What does it mean when a society makes peace a crime, and adds the death penalty as a consequence? My native Iraq is about to find out.

A grotesque new law by radical cleric Moqtada al-Sadr is expected to be implemented by the Iraqi government in the coming weeks, prescribing the death penalty for Iraqi citizens, foreigners visiting Iraq, and Iraqis abroad who communicate with Israelis in any way, even online.

This means that I, for one, would risk death if I returned to Iraq, but I have now known this for quite some time.

In 2017, I had the honor of serving as Miss Iraq in the Miss Universe pageant, the first time in 45 years that my country had been represented.

During a pre-pageant photo shoot in Las Vegas, I said to Miss Israel, Adar Gandalesman: “let’s take a picture so our people can see we don’t have a problem and we’re actually ambassadors for peace.”

In the caption, I wrote: “Peace and Love from Miss Iraq and Miss Israel.”

The reaction back home was not what I hoped for; I began to receive death threats, and the Miss Iraq organization threatened to strip me of my title if I didn’t take down the photo. A day after posting the selfie, I agreed to put up a second post explaining that I don’t support the Israeli government or its policies in the Middle East, and apologized for “anyone who thinks it’s an attack for the Palestinian cause.”

It didn’t make any difference; my family and I have since permanently left Iraq for safety.
------
In pushing this ugly new law, Iraq is attempting to solidify its ugly heritage of ethnic cleansing, most notably of its Jewish citizens.

Before World War I, Jews were one-third of Baghdad’s population. In 1941, during a Nazi-inspired coup, a Baghdad mob was responsible for a pogrom — the Farhud — that killed, raped, and maimed hundreds of Jews.

In 1950, when 130,000 Jews remained in Iraq, the government passed the Nazi-modeled Denaturalization Act, providing for the confiscation of property and revocation of citizenship of any Jew who left the country. By 1951-2, nearly the entire Jewish community had left, with the assistance of an Israeli airlift, Operation Ezra and Nehemia. In 2006, after the American liberation, the new constitution excluded only Jews from the right to retrieve their Iraqi nationality, which Iraqi Jews have rightly called “a continuation of the policy of ethnic cleansing.”

Sadly, Iraq’s diversity is being destroyed. Iraq’s Yezidi population — massacred, tortured, raped, and displaced during the reign of the ISIS Caliphate – has plummeted from as many as 700,000 before 2014, to just 300,00 today. Over 90% of Iraq’s ancient Mandaean gnostic community has departed in the last two decades, from 100,000 strong in 2003 to fearing extinction today. Iraq’s Christian population has fallen by over 80%, from 1.4 million in 1987 to about 250,000 today. Iraq’s religious minorities are fleeing because they see no future in their ancient homeland.

It is important for Westerners to understand what kind of Iraq is being built on the rubble of years of oppression, hope, and then further war. The new Iraq is so tightly under Iran’s thumb that it will bend the truth and initiate a witch hunt against the long-expelled Jews — and any who dream of peace — even as the region as a whole bends decisively in favor of establishing ties with Israel.


(full article online)









						Miss Iraq: Grotesque Antisemitic Iraqi Law Demands Strong Response
					

Supporters of Iraqi Shia cleric Muqtada al-Sadr celebrate in Baghdad following the passage of legislation by the Iraqi parliament criminalizing …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> On May 10, the World Bank issued a report on the economy of the Palestinian territories, with suggestions and ideas to help it make ends meet.
> 
> This follows a similar report by the International Monetary Fund at the end of April.
> 
> Both of them mention, as an issue, that Israel is withholding some tax revenue corresponding to the PA's payments to terrorist prisoners, their families, and families of "martyrs" - the so-called "Pay for Slay" program.
> 
> For example, the IMF notes:
> 
> 
> So while both groups mention the prisoner payments, neither of them suggest that the PA end the program.
> 
> They give plenty of other advice to the PA on how to reduce expenses and increase revenue. For example, the IMF recommends:
> 
> 
> But neither they nor the World Bank ever say that if the PA would just stop paying terrorist salaries, then a significant chunk of cash would immediately become available to them.
> 
> Instead, they recommend negotiations with Israel on the topic, as if this is an expense that the PA has every right to spend even when they are being lent Western money.
> 
> It is telling that the world refuses to publicly condemn "pay for slay." And even those who are espousing responsible financial policies for the PA refuse to mention that lots of money can be saved if terrorists aren't rewarded for trying to murder Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't The World Bank and IMF ever recommend the PA end Pay to Slay?
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


"pay for slay." is an Israeli propaganda term.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.

6. Any attempt aimed at the partial or total disruption of the national unity and the territorial integrity of a country is incompatible with the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations.






						Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples
					

The General Assembly ,  Mindful of the determination proclaimed by the peoples of the world in the Charter of the United Nations to reaffirm faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity and worth of the human person, in the equal rights of men and women and of nations large and small and to...




					www.ohchr.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Authority news agency Wafa has an article claiming that Hamas is stealing land in Gaza from its proper owners.

According to the story, Hamas continually seizes thousands of dunums of  land by force of arms  in Gaza.

It turns around and gives some of this land either to its own members, or to employees in lieu of paying salaries.

It has evicted hundreds of families from their homes, including some who were allotted land back when Egypt controlled Gaza.

An investigative report by journalist Muhammad Othman, published in 2021, revealed that Hamas seized 42 dunams of land belonging to Al-Azhar University in Gaza and gave it to "others ."

According to Othman’s investigation, Hamas granted some to Hamas sports clubs and other plots of land totaling about 8 dunums for the benefit of the Young Muslim Women Association of Hamas .

Hamas regularly send notices to residents telling them to evict, because the land belongs to the government, as it scours ol records looking for an excuse to steal their land.

One journalist tweeted sarcastically, "[Hamas] is looking through the old books...it wants the right of lands from the days of the Egyptians...soon they get to the lands from the days of the Ottomans, and eventually they will claim Canaanite land records as well."











						Guess who is accused of stealing Palestinian land?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Hamas, where is your ability to create jobs for those who are not for you? ]

Israel will increase the number of labor permits for Palestinians in the Gaza Strip by an additional 2,000 for a total of 14,000 Israel’s Coordinator for Government Activities in the Territories announced on Thursday.


The move comes as Israel and Hamas mark a year since Operation Guardian of the Walls last May. The decision by COGAT was made after a security assessment in parallel to the work that is taking place to implement thedecision made by Defense Minister Benny Gantz to allow in a total of 20,000 Gazan workers.

(full article online)









						IDF to increase number of permits for Gazan workers in Israel
					






					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Wednesday, a Jewish farmer received a report that Palestinian Arab shepherds entered his field in Har Hebron in Judea. The farmer came to drive them away from his field and the shepherds proceeded to throw rocks at him and beat him with a cane. The farmer had to be taken to hospital.

“Crime-breaking Arabs and radical anarchists have received a tailwind from the false ‘settler violence’ campaign that has been funded by foreign countries,” said Matan Jerafi, field coordinator of the Zionist NGO Im Tirtzu.

“This could have a very bad ending if we do not wake up. We must remove the rioters from the area and not allow them to instigate violence in the field.”



https://worldisraelnews.com/watch-arab-shepherds-attack-jewish-farmer/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Israeli+Dog+Foils+Terror+Attack%3B+Russia+Blasts+Israel%3B+Arab+Shepherds+Attack+Jewish+Farmer%3B+NY+Teens+Arrested+for+‘Free+Palestine’+Attack+on+Jewish+Man&utm_campaign=20220616_m168256704_Israeli+Dog+Foils+Terror+Attack%3B+Russia+Blasts+Israel%3B+Arab+Shepherds+Attack+Jewish+Farmer%3B+NY+Teens+Arrested+for+‘Free+Palestine’+Attack+on+Jewish+Man&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Watch+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Satire]









						Palestinian Activists: Yad Vashem Holocaust Database Actually Judaized Nakba Victims – PreOccupied Territory
					

"Just look at what we accuse them of, and if you doubt our accusations you're racist."




					www.preoccupiedterritory.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel, Germany join forces to host UN event to promote rights of people with disabilities. An Israeli representative has been chosen to serve on the UN Committee on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities for the first time.​




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/06/16/israel-is-a-world-leader-in-promoting-the-rights-of-people-with-disabilities/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli prime minister cannot ignore the Palestinian issue, but Naftali Bennett made clear from day one to his coalition partners that he would maintain the status quo. 

Bennett resolved to rebuff any diplomatic contact with Palestinian Authority Chairman Mahmoud Abbas. His view was that nothing good can come of such an initiative because there is no one to talk to and nothing to talk about. And Hamas, clearly, is a non-starter. 

Bennett later learned, to his surprise, the degree to which Arab states in the region had also given up on the Palestinians. 

“Everyone understands,” a senior diplomatic source explained to me recently, “that there’s nothing to do. The Palestinians are divided. Half went with terror and the other half with corruption. With whom do you negotiate?” 

But in Israel, it is also understood that for all the good that is happening, the momentum can only continue for only as long as there is calm on the ground. 

The violence at Al-Aqsa Mosque during Ramadan and the spike in terror attacks in recent months could well change the equation and give rise to a sense of instability – both inside Israel and in regional relations. 

“This whole summit miracle took place when there was almost complete quiet on the security front,” a senior Israeli source familiar with regional diplomatic developments told me. “The Palestinian issue wasn’t bubbling over. Until now, everyone in the region is very happy with how we are handling the Palestinians, because they understand there’s nothing that can be done with them. But everyone also demands that the economic situation of the Palestinians be improved. This government has done a lot in that area, but if the security tension keeps rising – it will become increasingly complicated.” 

(full article online)









						A New Diplomatic Era: 5 Days. 6 Countries. No Palestinians.
					

How a summit in Israel with 4 Arab countries was organized in 5 days without any Palestinians – by Attila Somfalvi




					www.stateoftelaviv.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This must be satire.  Oh, wait!!!!   It is not.  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And the Spanish Inquisition continues.  They never learn. What did they lose when they expelled the Jews?  What are they going to lose now? ]

It is the first European parliament to pass such a motion, according to Ynet. 

The resolution calls on both the Catalonian and Spanish government to refrain from providing any "aid or assistance" to Israel and use political and diplomatic tools to force Jerusalem to implement recommendations issued by Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch.

(full article online)




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/06/17/catalonia-adopts-resolution-condemning-israeli-apartheid-against-palestinians/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The PCUSA is fully within its rights to support Armenian settlements. Nothing in international law requires boycotts or sanctions against such communities. It is understandable if, as Christians, the PCUSA’s members are touched by the plight of one the most ancient churches in Christendom. It shouldn’t be a crime for members of a particular ethnic group to live in part of its historic homeland, and surely the PCUSA would be scandalized if third parties boycotted Armenians for returning to Karabakh. 

Yet that is exactly what the PCUSA urges when it comes to the Jewish state. It has made Armenian nationalism a funding priority while treating Zionism as a horrible crime. The PCUSA is far from alone. As I have written in these pages, vocal critics of Jewish settlements in the Holy Land on the far left, such as Rep. Rashida Tlaib and senior officials at Human Rights Watch and CodePink, have been active supporters of Armenian settlements. 

The PCUSA says anti-Semitism doesn’t drive its obsession with the Jewish state. Instead, it acts under pretense of upholding international law, which it claims Israel violates by allowing Jews to live in parts of the West Bank. Doubtless the PCUSA’s role in supporting settlers in occupied territory will not lead it to disavow its Karabakh projects. Nor will it drive a wedge between the denomination and the many other progressive “anti-occupation” groups with which it makes common cause. This highlights how “settlements” and “illegal occupation” are not general terms of international applicability. Rather, they are part of special vocabulary, a kind of neutral euphemism, designed to discuss only one particular people. 

The church sees itself as progressive, but its views on Israel are a throwback to something very old.

(full article online)









						Opinion | Israel, Armenia and Presbyterians
					

An American church has a glaring double standard when it comes to settlements in the West Bank and Nagorno-Karabakh.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Damning 106 page inquiry into the charity, which has labelled Israel 'apartheid' in its own reports, suggests Amnesty UK has failed to embed principals of anti-racism into its own DNA​
(full article online)









						Amnesty International UK ‘institutionally racist’, inquiry concludes
					

Damning 106 page inquiry into the charity, which has labelled Israel 'apartheid' in its own reports, suggests Amnesty UK has failed to embed principals of anti-racism into its own DNA




					www.jewishnews.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Terror groups decide to fire rockets into Israel, the losers......the Palestinian workers looking forward for jobs in Israel Hamas is unwilling to create ]

Defense officials say allowing more Gazans to work in Israel will pump much-needed income into the impoverished coastal enclave while encouraging stability.

“All the civilian steps toward Gaza are dependent on continued security stability over time. Whether to expand them or not will be determined accordingly,” COGAT had said on Thursday.

(full article online)









						Israel freezes move to allow in 2,000 more Gaza workers after rocket attack
					

Military liaison to Palestinians says Hamas bears responsibility for attack; Thursday's announcement on expanding permits to 14,000 was contingent on ‘security stability’




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Yet this heightened interest in the predicament of refugees is seemingly selective. For while the rising amount of displaced people is regularly used by news organizations (see here, here and here) to rekindle the story of Palestinian “refugees,” the expulsion of Jews from Arab and Islamic lands that took place following the Palestinian leadership and neighboring Arab states’ violent rejection of the UN Partition Plan in 1947 has generated virtually no coverage by prominent news outlets.

Moreover, people who care deeply about the plight of displaced people are not being told the truth about Palestinian refugees.


Hadid is but one example of a wider trend, that of the media misleading their followers in several ways when it comes to the Palestinian refugee story.

For one thing, the claim that there are millions of displaced Palestinians in the world today was refuted last year by the US State Department.

The reason behind the wildly inflated numbers that continue to be peddled by news organizations and social media influencers is that Palestinians, unlike any other group of refugees in the world, are under the auspices of the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA), which has reimagined the very definition of what it means to be a refugee so as to encompass the descendants of displaced individuals.

(full article online)









						On World Refugee Day, Will Bella Hadid Remember Nearly 1,000,000 Expelled Jews? | Honest Reporting
					

On the eve of World Refugee Day, the media's silence regarding the mass expulsion of Jews from Arab lands is deafening.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Forum in Britain, in cooperation with the European-Palestinian Communication Forum (Europal), organized a symposium in London on “How Interfaith Groups Are Being Used to Normalise Israeli Apartheid.”

Zaher Birawi, head of the Palestinian Forum in Britain, said during his opening speech, “The aim of the symposium is to warn of the danger of the occupation state or the Israeli lobby institutions in Europe using this concept (of interfaith dialogue) as a means to normalize the practices of the apartheid state, or to infiltrate communities. It promotes the occupation’s false narrative about the conflict, or is even an attempt to distance the Muslim community, its institutions and mosques from talking about the crimes of the occupying state against Jerusalem and the Israeli violations against the first two Qiblas and the third of the Two Holy Mosques. "

Birawi added: “We are certainly with the idea of coexistence, tolerance, and even cooperation between religions, but on the basis of respecting everyone’s minds and rights, and not according to the model supported by the Israeli lobby, but on the basis of rejecting the occupation and its practices against Muslims and Christians in Palestine, mosques and churches, and on the basis of rejecting racism in all its forms.”

In short, they support dialogue which is a monologue of Palestinian Arab claims. 

It looks like it attracted about a dozen people.













						Palestinians in the UK warn about the "dangers" of interfaith dialogue - they normalize Israel!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The antisemitic American Muslims for Palestine has a lobbying arm called AJP Action. 

They recently released a scorecard for members of the Senate where they score them on how much they believe they support their cause. They base the scorecard on these criteria:

If they opposed S.1751 - Emergency Resupply for IRON DOME Act of 2021
If they supported S.J.Res.19 - Congressional disapproval defense support of Israel
Opposing S.1061 Israel Normalization Act of 2021
Opposing Combating BDS Act (H.R.336)
Opposing S.Res.120 - anti-BDS act
Supporting a letter urging Israel to provide Covid vaccines to Palestinians
Signing a letter supporting Gaza Aid (includes urging Israel to open Gaza border)
Signing a letter supporting sanctions on Israelis associated with NSO Group
Not signing a letter for the full cooperation of US and Israel on missile defense
Not signing a letter to Halt UNRWA Funding
Not attending AIPAC convention

It is quite clear that these criteria aren't "pro-Palestinian" but anti-Israel. 

The scorecard results shows a mix of Democrats and Republicans who get a failing score of F. Democrats with the most pro-Israel scores include Amy Klobuchar and Jacky Rosen.

Of course Bernie Sanders gets an A. But Mitt Romney gets a B, Ted Cruz gets a C.

Other prominent names include Elizabeth Warren (A), Chuck Schumer (B), Rand Paul (B), Jon Ossoff (A), Mitch McConnell (B), Marco Rubio (F), and Patrick Leahy (A).

Whether or not this is a reasonably accurate proxy for how these politicians think about Israel is up for debate. But it is definitely useful tool for the pro-Israel crowd as well as the other side!










						A Palestinian Senate scorecard has some surprising results
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA’s Israel office prompted correction at _Haaretz_ Friday after the English edition misleadingly referred to Palestinians residing “for generations” in Masafer Yatta, a disputed area in the southern Hebron hills.
------------
The court found that Palestinians did not reside there as permanent residents (as opposed to seasonal) when the area was declared a firing zone in the early 1980s. This is the crux of the case because the law allows the military to designate land for military use *if it is not permanently settled*.

The residents’ legal wrangling dates back only to 1997. (The court ruling provides all of the details of the legal history.) In other words, the area was a firing zone until then with no legal action on the part of the Palestinians. Moreover, as noted in page 17 of the ruling, the air force used the aerial area for attack drills until 1993, a fact which reinforces the fact that there could not have been permanent residents living there at the time.

In addition, page 8 of the ruling notes that some of the appellants have permanent homes in Yatta, a key point which further erodes the appellants’ case given that the law does not protect temporary residents against the firing zone designation.

(full article online)









						Haaretz Clarifies on Palestinian Residency at Masafer Yatta
					

Haaretz's English edition commendably clarifies after misleadingly reporting that Palestinians resided in Masafer Yatta, a disputed area in the southern Hebron hills, 'for generations.'




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Jazeera asked an "expert" to describe  out every single "Talmudic ritual" that "extremist Jewish settlers" are attempting on the Temple Mount.

*Morning prayer (Shaharit)
Afternoon prayer (Minha)* 
*Minyan
Nanua Ritual*: Shaking and swaying movements performed by settlers and shown during their prayers in Al-Aqsa.
*Wedding blessing:* a remarkably common custom in the last two years, as the newlyweds storm Al-Aqsa before their wedding and pray there with the blessing of one of the rabbis, then take memorial photos and dance at the door of the chain, “asking for blessing from the place of the temple,” according to their claim.
*Prayer (Al-Shma): *It is the recitation of the first paragraphs of “Deuteronomy” and says “Hear, O Israel, that Adonai our God is one God.” This ritual has been repeated in Al-Aqsa a lot, and has increased since 2014 until today, as the intruder puts his hand on his face with his eyes closed, and shouts in the name of God and his unification.
*Blessings of the Priests:* A special biblical ritual during which the rabbi (a religious leader) accompanies his students and raises their hands and spreads them over their heads, with the recitation of passages from the “Book of Numbers” in the Torah, and is usually performed by students of the school called “Har Habayit or the Temple Mount” east of Al-Aqsa Mosque.
*The prayer of penance * It is performed before the great Jewish holidays, especially Yom Kippur, and is accompanied by wearing the white robes of penitence, in addition to the dress of serving the temple and its priests.
*Raising the Israeli flag:* The intruders deliberately raised the flag at Al-Aqsa during the so-called "Unification of Jerusalem" day, which precedes the Judaization dance and march. The latest scenes of raising the flag was on May 29, when settlers raised it collectively inside the Al-Aqsa Mosque between the Mughrabi Gates and Al-Silsila, in an unprecedented scene since the occupation of East Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa Mosque in 1967.
*Plant offerings:* During the last Jewish Throne Day[Sukkot], settlers tried to introduce what they call “vegetable offerings,” such as basil and willow branches, and they succeeded in secretly bringing palm fronds to Al-Aqsa in September 2021.
Animal sacrifices: Since 2014, settlers have slaughtered animal sacrifices (sheep, goats, lambs) around the wall of Al-Aqsa Mosque, in celebration of the Hebrew Passover. The past years have witnessed the thwarting of several attempts to slaughter sacrifices in Al-Aqsa, the last of which was after intense calls for slaughter or bloodshed in the courtyards of Al-Aqsa in mid-April, coinciding with the month of Ramadan.
*Puberty ceremonies (bar / bat mitzvah):* at the age of 13 for males and 12 for females, the adult reads the memorized passages of the Torah, then the rabbi recites to him the “blessing” prayers, and the settlers deliberately establish them in Al-Aqsa to bind their children to it.
*Daily lessons from the rabbis: *They are given by rabbis dedicated to this task from the so-called "Temple Mount School", when they accompany the intrusive groups on tours and dedicated paragraphs inside the mosque.
*The epic prostration (Barkhout):* It means the complete prostration, and the flattening of the body on the ground by extending the hands, feet and face completely, and this represents the utmost degree of submission. 
*The blowing of the trumpet (the shofar): ...I*n the contemporary application the occupation army used it as a method of “declaring sovereignty” over Al-Aqsa, as the Rabbi of the Israeli army (Shlomo Goren) blew it on the day of the occupation of Al-Aqsa Mosque on June 7, 1967, And it continued during the biblical occasions until it stopped after the burning of the Al-Qibli prayer hall in 1969 for fear of a confrontation with the Islamic world. The trumpet was blown again inside Al-Aqsa on the Hebrew New Year in early September 2021.











						Al Jazeera catalogs every single "Talmudic ritual" attempted on the Temple Mount
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A top PA official in forensic medicine recently refuted the PA libel that Israel steals organs from dead terrorist prisoners and dead terrorists – so-called “Martyrs”:  












> *Official PA TV host:* “Our guest is Dr. Ashraf Al-Qadi, Acting Director-General of the [PA] Ministry of Justice’s Forensic Medicine Administration… One of the known doctors in Israel revealed that organs are being stolen from the Martyrs held in refrigerators in Israel (sic.).”
> *Acting Director-General of the PA Ministry of Justice’s Forensic Medicine Administration Dr. Ashraf Al-Qadi:* “Of course, all the Martyrs we have checked and seen, none of them had any theft of their organs. I don’t know about the Martyrs from before, whom we did not check as a Palestinian side or authority.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Text on screen:* “Growing pain in the hearts of the Martyrs’ relatives – and bodies held in the occupation’s [morgue] refrigerators whose fate is unknown”
> [Official PA TV, _Good Morning Jerusalem_, March 11, 2022]



Despite the explicit refutation by this PA official, the PA’s libel is thriving. Earlier this month, Spokesman of the Fatah Commission of Prisoners’ Affairs Nashat Al-Wahidi repeated the false claim that Israeli organ traders and staff at medical faculties “steal organs” from dead prisoners:  



(full article online)









						There is no Israeli organ theft - top PA forensic medicine official refutes PA libel | PMW Analysis
					

There is no Israeli organ theft - top PA forensic medicine official refutes PA libel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The US State Department anti Israel stance explained.  It is the Lawrence of Arabia feeling all over again ]

Israel finds itself in the State Department’s bureau of near eastern affairs, the former envoy explained, which is comprised of Middle Eastern countries that are more often than not hostile to it, adding, “Israel is only one Jewish state and it finds itself in a bureau in a state department with other countries that historically have been anti-Israel.”

U.S. diplomats serve in places like Egypt or northern Africa, or, in the old days, Damascus, and after three or four years in those countries they are transferred to Israel, he explained.

“They’re all Arabists and they come to Israel and find the environment different from what they’re used to and they don’t really take the time to understand it or appreciate it,” Friedman told Breitbart.

(full article online)









						EXCLUSIVE -- Ex-Trump Envoy David Friedman: 'Israel Never Had a Home in the State Department'
					

Israel has never had a home in the U.S. State Department, former U.S. envoy to Israel David Friedman told Breitbart News.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A gay West Bank Palestinian who testified before the Knesset on Monday described how his family had tried to kill him after they learned of his sexual orientation.

“I just want to live a normal life, but I can’t do that without healthcare, a bank account or an official identity card,” said the Palestinian, who requested anonymity.

Israel provides some temporary residency permits for Palestinians fleeing persecution in the West Bank. Most of the passes have historically gone to Palestinians who worked with the Israeli security services. These are eligible for permanent residency in Israel.


(full article online)









						Israel to allow LGBT Palestinians granted temporary asylum to work
					

Rights groups have long complained of restrictions on those fleeing violence; some 90 LGBT Palestinians have received temporary permits to seek refuge in Israel




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Speaking with Al-Qabas, Dr Abdullah Al Nafisi said the Palestinians are "modern" and  "know how to live", saying there are similar to Europeans.

"The Palestinian people are a European and civilized people. They do not have [tribal] loyalties, and you cannot laugh at them like the Bedouin of the Arabian Peninsula," he said.

Al-Nafisi has long been a critic of the normalization process with Israel, which in 2020 saw four Arab countries (including some founded by Bedouin tribes) sign peace deals with Israel, and is considered a Hamas sympathizer.

His most recent comments led to a torrent of comments on social media in Gulf countries, with many calling to strip him of his academic titles and citizenship. Many added that being Bedouin is a badge of honor for Gulf states and should not be considered a humiliation.

(full article online )



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/06/20/scholar-who-equates-palestinians-to-europeans-triggers-backlash/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Not friendly at any refugees from anywhere.  Won't integrate them.  When are they going to allow these people who have been there for generations, to become part of the country?  Muslims helping Muslims.  But not in this case, not in this country. ]

Lebanon's Maronite Patriarch Bechara Boutros al-Rahi called on Saturday for the deportation and resettlement of Palestinian refugees with the help of the international community, stressing that Lebanon must consider its own national interests.


"We are with you, dear brothers, and we call on the international community to relieve Lebanon, which is exhausted economically and living difficultly, by finding a final solution to the presence of Palestinian refugees and displaced Syrians on Lebanese soil," said al-Rahi after a meeting of the Patriarchal Synod.
----

"How can these countries claim their concern for Lebanon's independence and stability, and work to undermine its unity?" questioned al-Rahi, stressing that accepting the presence of refugees as a fait accompli undermines Lebanon's unity and must be confronted.


The patriarch called for the Lebanese government to hold talks on the matter with the Palestinian Authority, Arab League, United Nations and other major countries on resettling the refugees to countries that are "capable of accommodating them demographically and ensuring a dignified human and social life for them."
---------
About 180,000 Palestinian refugees live in Lebanon, according to the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees (UNRWA). Palestinian refugees in Lebanon suffer from widespread poverty and strict laws restricting their access to employment and social services. They cannot obtain citizenship.


Palestinian refugees in Lebanon find it extremely difficult to obtain annual work permits that they are required to obtain and often work for lower pay than their Lebanese colleagues. As the economic crisis in Lebanon continues to worsen, UNRWA recorded a significant increase in arbitrary dismissals and the absence of end-of-service compensation as many employers do not adhere to the labor rights of Palestinian refugees, according to a brief published in September 2020.


In February, Lebanon's State Shura Council decide to reverse an order issued in December allowing Palestinian refugees to work in trade-union regulated professions, after complaints by the Maronite League that the order would encroach on the rights of Lebanese professionals and claims that the order was trying to pave the way for naturalizing Palestinian refugees.


While Palestinian refugees have to pay into the National Social Security Fund, they are largely unable to access the benefits of the fund offered to Lebanese citizens.


Nearly half of all Palestinian refugees in Lebanon live in overcrowded, unsanitary refugee camps. The camps are also plagued by crime and violence, with limited enforcement by Lebanese authorities. Palestinian refugees are prevented from legally acquiring real estate in Lebanon.



(full article online)









						Lebanese patriarch calls for 'final solution' for Palestinian refugees
					

The patriarch stressed that "everyone" has disavowed the Palestinian demand for a "right of return."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amro, however, is far more than an “electrical engineer” who the _Post_ just, by chance, happened upon. In fact, he’s a prominent anti-Israel activist. Indeed, there’s an enormous body of evidence documenting Amro’s antisemitic statements and beliefs.

As the late Petra Marquardt-Bigman pointed out, Amro “is on friendly terms” with “individuals known for their antisemitism and their open support for Hamas,” including Miko Peled, who compares Israelis to Nazis, and members of the Tamimi clan, who have assaulted IDF soldiers and trafficked in antisemitic blood libels. The Tamimis have claimed that Israel harvests the organs of Palestinians. And, as Marquardt-Bigman noted, both Amro and his group, Youth Against Settlements, have used social media to incite anti-Jewish violence.

In a since-deleted social media post on July 2014, he said, “Stop drinking our blood in Qatar, Israel occupation is killing our lives.” Amro has also accused Israel of a “genocide operation in Gaza.”

Accusing the Jewish state of genocide is not only inaccurate, it also meets the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance (IHRA) definition of antisemitism that has been adopted by numerous governments. Ditto for Amro’s allegation that Israel “drinks blood,” which is merely an updated version of the blood libel. No wonder that Amro associates with, and promotes, the Tamimis; they seem to have a lot in common.

Amro’s troubling history is well documented. Marquardt-Bigman highlighted it in an Oct. 22, 2017 article for _Legal Insurrection_, which featured screen shots of his social media. Similarly, CAMERA has writtenabout it on numerous occasions—including in items that were subsequently sent to _Post_ staff after the newspaper’s Ishaan Tharoor described Amro as a “Palestinian Gandhi.”

The _Post_ either knows and doesn’t care, or it’s incapable of the most basic vetting of sources for its story. Neither option is flattering.



(full article online)









						The Washington Post, ‘Electrical Engineers,’ and Antisemites
					

The Washington Post's recent story cited an “electrical engineer and activist,” using him to steer the story. In fact, he's a known anti-Israel activist




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Adopting Palestinian and Arab nationalist perspectives at odds with well established facts, France24’s Arabic-speaking reporters, hosts and commentators made extensive use of biased terminology and leveled unfounded assertions unseen in the station’s French and English content.

France24’s Arabic problematic record, and the disparity in its Arabic coverage versus French and English content, epitomizes a phenomenon articulated by Saudi diplomat Ambassador Dr. Saud Kateb, who observed in a January 2022 interview: 



> The problem, I have [repeatedly] said, is that many personas which the foreign channels attract, that the international channels [recruit] for their Arabic subsidiaries, they have agendas*,* I mean, they have plenty of psychological burdens. Consequently, they largely lack credibility and have specific agendas.



With a deeply partisan agenda weighing heavily on his credibility, Israeli affairs commentator and France24 Arabic regular Khaled Gharabli argued on France24 Arabic that there is no “conclusive scientific evidence” that there was ever a Jewish Temple on top of Temple Mount, despite plenty of historical and archaeological evidence of just that.

In a second news item on the Arabic network, broadcaster Dana Mansour reprised the common Palestinian libel that the 1969 arson attack on Temple Mount was perpetrated by an Israeli “settler” (in fact, culprit Michael Denis Rohan was a mentally unstable Australian Christian tourist.)

Other falsehoods featured in France24’s Arabic coverage of the tumultuous period included the Hamas propaganda claim that the organization holds “four soldiers” in captivity (in fact, there arecurrently two dead IDF soldiers and two kidnapped mentally ill Israeli civilians in the Gaza Strip); and the unfounded accusation that the 1948 war saw “dozens of massacres” conducted by “Zionist gangs” against Palestinian Arabs.

(full article online)









						Lost in Translation: One-Month of France24 Arabic's Deeply Problematic Coverage
					

Adopting Palestinian and Arab nationalist perspectives at odds with well established facts, France24’s Arabic-speaking reporters, hosts and commentators make extensive use of biased terminology




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s not the first time, by the way, that the flag of a terror organization plainly visible in an Associated Press photograph of a Palestinian scene did not warrant mention in the accompanying caption. Just last month, CAMERA’s Israel office prompted correction of an AP caption which ignored the appearance of Hamas’ flag at the top of the Temple Mount, Judaism’s holiest site and the third most sacred site in Islam.

CAMERA has reached out to both news organizations to request clarifications noting the presence of the IS flag at the Jenin funeral. As of this writing, neither news organization has corrected.

When it comes to news coverage of the Palestinian arena, the facile effacement of a flag which represents mass brutalization, enslavement, murder and terror across so many countries, targeting Muslims and non-Muslims alike, is astounding.

Clarity about the terror group which has inflicted deep suffering across broad swathes of humanity doesn’t hold a candle when it comes to the paramount cause of providing favorable coverage of Palestinians.

(full article online)









						ISIS Flag in Jenin Induces AFP, AP Amnesia
					

From Iraq to Kashmir, Syria to Sri Lanka, and Lebanon to Afghanistan, AFP and AP have proven to be very well acquainted with the




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Khaleej News has a typical article which discusses the alleged health benefits of beef fat.

- A laxative
- A skin moisturizer
- Helps prevent diseases like Alzheimer's and Parkinson's
- Has lots of important vitamins
- It has lots of minerals which can treat bone and joint problems
- It protects against osteoporosis
- It reduces the level of triglycerides in the blood
- It is considered a strong sexual stimulant
- It has magnesium, good for diabetics
- It is good for pregnant women and unborn children.
- Helps raise good cholesterol.

But then the article turns into a conspiracy theory about Jews.

You see, Jews lied to the world and said beef fat was harmful. They said that it raises cholesterol and the chance for a heart attack.

This is the biggest trick the Jews have done in the past years

Why did they do this? Because, it seems, the Jews want to sell hydrogenated fats like margarine to unsuspecting non-Jews.

This in turn helps Jews make money from selling low fat foods, and exercise equipment, and diet nutrition.

The main victims of this Jewish scheme are...Arabs, who have a high chance for obesity and diabetes.

There is still plenty of Jew-hatred to be found in Arab media.











						The great Jewish beef fat conspiracy
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Can Pakistan learn from Israel and India?*​What young content creators from Israel, India, Phillipines,
> Kenya, Ghana, US, UAE, Nigeria, Singapore etc
> think about their future.



*Pakistan to form ties with Israel?*


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


UNWRA is strictly a relief agency. It has no authority to seek solutions. That is the task of the UNCCP.

These people are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> UNWRA is strictly a relief agency. It has no authority to seek solutions. That is the task of the UNCCP.
> 
> These people are barking up the wrong tree.


UNWRA is a fake agency meant to keep those poor Arabs as forever refugees when all other refugees in the world have been helped to move on with their lives in other countries.

Not in Gaza, the PA,Syria,  Lebanon or Jordan are those Arabs allowed to move on.

They are forced to escape Gaza via Israel in order to never return to Gaza.
They are not refugees.

They are prisoners of their Islamic ideology via their leaders who only make money and leave them impoverished and educated only to kill Jews or die for Islam.

Someone please RELIVE these people from this false organization.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)









						Where Was the Media When an Independent Investigation Found Amnesty Int'l to Be 'Institutionally Racist'? | Honest Reporting
					

Amnesty, incessantly described as a "leading human rights group," is simultaneously peddling racism against Jews and other minorities.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

“This may mean the law does not necessarily represent the wider community’s perspective. One thing for sure is that the Kurds would not agree with such a law,” he said.

Kali Kareem, a Kurdish analyst of the Middle East and North Africa, said that the law is probably supported by the majority of the Iraqi population.

She explained that approximately 69% of Iraqis are Shia Muslims and are likely to be under the influence of Iran. In addition to Shia Muslims, she added, the majority of Sunnis also do not approve of ties with Israel.

A source that works with the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) stressed that the law does not represent the Iraqi population as a whole, suggesting that the Kurds, who are also part of the population, do not agree with it.

The Kurdistan Regional Government is the official executive body of the autonomous Kurdistan Region of northern Iraq.

The KRG source claimed that the current Iraqi government, which has been controlled by the Shias since the ousting of Saddam Hussein with the US invasion in 2003, is more representative of the outlook of Iran rather than the Iraqi people.
“In the Kurdistan region we have good relations with Israel,” he said.

Shwan believes that the timing of the law has to do with the recent normalization of relations between some Arab countries and Israel.

“I think this was a reaction against the recent normalization trend in the region which had some actors in Iraq accused of leaning towards as well,” he said.
Kareem added that the recent Saudi Arabia-Israel-Egypt Red Sea island negotiations indicate that Saudi-Israel relations are improving.

She says that the normalization of ties between the United Arab Emirates and Israel has brought benefits to both countries and millions of dollars have been spent on economic and industrial agreements.

(full article online)









						Iraqi Kurds have good relationship with Israel, despite parliament ban on ties
					

Kurdistan Regional Government official says Iraq's law criminalizing relations with 'Zionist entity' does not represent country's population as a whole, and Kurds 'see Israel as their ally and value their historic ties'




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Likkmee

Sixties Fan said:


> “This may mean the law does not necessarily represent the wider community’s perspective. One thing for sure is that the Kurds would not agree with such a law,” he said.
> 
> Kali Kareem, a Kurdish analyst of the Middle East and North Africa, said that the law is probably supported by the majority of the Iraqi population.
> 
> She explained that approximately 69% of Iraqis are Shia Muslims and are likely to be under the influence of Iran. In addition to Shia Muslims, she added, the majority of Sunnis also do not approve of ties with Israel.
> 
> A source that works with the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) stressed that the law does not represent the Iraqi population as a whole, suggesting that the Kurds, who are also part of the population, do not agree with it.
> 
> The Kurdistan Regional Government is the official executive body of the autonomous Kurdistan Region of northern Iraq.
> 
> The KRG source claimed that the current Iraqi government, which has been controlled by the Shias since the ousting of Saddam Hussein with the US invasion in 2003, is more representative of the outlook of Iran rather than the Iraqi people.
> “In the Kurdistan region we have good relations with Israel,” he said.
> 
> Shwan believes that the timing of the law has to do with the recent normalization of relations between some Arab countries and Israel.
> 
> “I think this was a reaction against the recent normalization trend in the region which had some actors in Iraq accused of leaning towards as well,” he said.
> Kareem added that the recent Saudi Arabia-Israel-Egypt Red Sea island negotiations indicate that Saudi-Israel relations are improving.
> 
> She says that the normalization of ties between the United Arab Emirates and Israel has brought benefits to both countries and millions of dollars have been spent on economic and industrial agreements.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi Kurds have good relationship with Israel, despite parliament ban on ties
> 
> 
> Kurdistan Regional Government official says Iraq's law criminalizing relations with 'Zionist entity' does not represent country's population as a whole, and Kurds 'see Israel as their ally and value their historic ties'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com


Kurds and turds forevahhhh !
Fake news about IsNtReal
Please send money. We'll fix it


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Israel21c:



> More than 300 Arab and Jewish Israeli children recently joined forces to create a sustainable garden at the Al-Hayat School in the Arab town of Kfar Qassem in central Israel. The Kfar Qassem kids were joined in the project by children from the nearby Jewish community of Kfar Saba.
> 
> The “Green Roofs” project, under the auspices of the Peres Center for Peace and Innovation, was funded by USAID.
> 
> For several months leading up to the planting of vegetables, spices, perennials and hydroponic plants, the seventh-graders learned about sustainability, environmental responsibility, climate crisis and consumer culture.
> 
> The program also served to connect the two neighboring communities, create understanding among the youth and encourage activism to promote coexistence.
> 
> The shared garden, which is open to the public, “deepens the connection between Kfar Qassem and Kfar Saba residents even further,” says Kfar Qassem Mayor Adel Badir.
> 
> Countering the negative images in the media, the mayor said the garden “symbolizes both cooperation and shared existence.”



This isn't the image of Israel in most Arab media (although a couple of websites did cover this story.)  More often, you seestories like this from Hizb Ut-Tahrir:




And Western media seems to prefer the latter narrative over the former.










						The real Israel and the Israel that is being broadcast to the world
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab terror against Israelis has been a constant presence for an extended period, with different “waves” of violence characterized, among other features, by various means of attack.


A combination of motivational “fuel” and environmental “triggers” determines when and how a particular attacker may choose to act.


Terrorist behavior can be understood as having different layers or levels, which produce “waves” of violence when triggered and acted upon.


Jewish and Arab Israelis differ in their perceptions of the threat represented by the general Israeli Arab population, resulting in lower perceptions of personal security among Jewish Israelis.


While some Arab sources condemn terror activity, others are more ambivalent, and others consciously incite and promote violence.


Clearly, social media and social networks have significantly increased the perception and presence of Arab anti-Israel incitement. They also cultivate a culture of Palestinian victimhood which adds psychological fuel to justify terror activity.


Social networks have also expanded the environments of individuals previously considered “lone wolves” to where they now enjoy widespread support in both the real world and in a “virtual” world.


Ultimately, the source of Palestinian terror activity lies in an ideology of rejectionism, with the intransigent refusal to come to terms with the existence of a Jewish state resulting in a culture of non-acceptance of the reviled Jewish “other.”


The extended virtual social environment of would-be Palestinian terrorists now means that, in reality, they are members of a more extensive “pack” rather than solo operators. This reality presents a significant challenge that calls for a proactive cyber campaign to counter terror.

(full article online)









						Understanding the Psychology of Terrorist Behavior: How the Virtual "Pack" Stirs Lone Wolves to Action
					

The image of the heroic Shahid who kills Jews is reinforced by Palestinian culture - Understanding the Psychology of Terrorist Behavior: How the Virtual "Pack" Stirs Lone Wolves to Action




					jcpa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Stop polluting the Mediterranean Sea !!!!!    ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Bulldozers, invented 100 years ago, have been used across the world to build homes, offices, roads and other infrastructures.

But in recent years, many say, they have become a weapon in the hands of India’s Hindu nationalist Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) government to destroy homes and livelihoods of the minority Muslim community.”

Eight paragraphs in, readers find a dog whistle and a link:

“But the demolitions – which have drawn some comparison with Israel’s use of heavy machinery in the Palestinian territories – have been criticised in India and made headlines globally, with critics saying there is “only the thinnest veneer of legality covering this official action” and that they “are bulldozing over the very spirit of the law”.”

That link leads readers to an Amnesty International UK webpage promoting a campaign against the company JCB and partial presentation of a ‘case study’ about Khirbet Humsa which does not inform readers that in 2019 the Supreme Court ruled that the residents have no property rights in the location (i.e. the land does not belong to them), that the Bedouin are infiltrators on the land and that building there is unauthorised and illegal.

While that Amnesty International webpage is predictably problematic in itself, it does not make any reference to India and so is not an example of the “comparison” that Pandey clearly seeks to promote.

So who has made such a comparison? The dubious company that the BBC has chosen to keep includes the pro-Hamas ‘Middle East Monitor’ (MEMO), Ismail Patel of ‘Friends of Al Aqsa’ writing at the Qatar-linked ‘Middle East Eye’, a former Pakistani prime minister and a Pakistani Islamist conspiracy theorist among a few others.

Apparently Geeta Panday considered that opportunistic, politically motivated talking point touted by a handful of notoriously partisan outlets and commentators to be appropriate for amplification by a media organisation supposedly committed to accuracy and impartiality.

Update: The reference to Israel has been removed from the report.

(full article online)









						BBC News promotes anti-Israel dog whistle in India report
					

h/t TI  Late on June 19th an article by Geeta Pandey headlined ‘How bulldozers became a vehicle of injustice in India’ was published on the BBC News websi




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In his extensive report, Reguly describes in detail the damage caused by war, but does not mention how an estimated 800,000 tonnes of concrete, imported into Gaza by Israel with the express purpose of rebuilding the area, was instead diverted into constructing a network of tunnels which Hamas used to send fighters into Israel. Hamas’s embedding its fighters in civilian areas is a bona fide war crime. Hamas’ situating its rocket arsenals in Gaza residential neighbourhoods, mosques, schools, hospitals, etc. renders the Palestinian population as human shields, a flagrant violation of international law.

Reguly also fails to describe how every few years, and most recently in 2021, Hamas launched a violent and unprovoked rocket war at Israel for no benefit whatsoever to its people, where it fired thousands of deadly rockets into Israel. It is against this backdrop that a small, but vocal group of Palestinians have begun speaking out against Hamas’ abuse of its own people, but Reguly doesn’t acknowledge this.

“Hamas has billions of dollars in investments in many countries, while people [in Gaza] starve to death and migrate in search of work,” one Palestinian, Amer Balosha, said to the BBC in protestagainst Hamas earlier in 2022.





For more than 15 years, Hamas has taken advantage of world sympathy to attract billions of dollars in development aid, only to redirect it to its never-ending crusade of war against Israel, all while everyday Palestinians living in Gaza continue to live in abject poverty and suffering. Importantly, while Reguly’s article focused on the impact of the blockade on Gaza, only Israel was on the receiving end of criticism, not Egypt, which also jointly carries out the blockade. By way of example, the Globe’s headline for its print edition focused exclusively on the “Israeli blockade” of Gaza, it read: “For the youth of Gaza, life has always meant *enduring the Israeli blockade.”*

Reguly writes that Gaza is sometimes described as an “open air prison” according to aid groups, and in some respects, he is correct, but his focus is entirely misplaced. Gazans have nowhere to go, and little hope for the future. But if Gaza is a prison, Hamas is the proverbial masochistic warden who is happy to see everyday Gazans suffer so it can continue its fruitless war against Israel.

(full article online)









						Globe & Mail Story On Gaza Blockade All But Ignores Hamas’ Role In The Subjugation of Gazans
					

There is no denying the sad reality that is the Gaza Strip today. The coastal enclave, governed with an iron




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

Teachers working for the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees (UNRWA) continue to publish antisemitic posts on social media despite commitments by UNRWA and the US to ensure that antisemitism, violence and terrorism are not supported in UNRWA institutions, according to a new report by the NGO UN Watch published on Thursday.


The report came as the US and other Western countries gathered to pledge funding for the agency for Palestinian refugees.


In the new report, UN Watch shared 20 new examples of UNRWA teachers and staffers in the West Bank, Lebanon and Jordan expressing support for terrorist groups, violence against Jews and Israelis and antisemitism.

(full article online)










						UNRWA teachers continue to support terrorism on social media - UN Watch
					

The report comes as the US and other Western countries gather to pledge funding for the agency for Palestinian refugees.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Jewish News (UK):



> Anti-occupation group Na’amod have claimed they are opening a “conversation on anti-Palestinian racism” within the UK Jewish community after publishing a series of testimonies that are alleged to shed light on the scale of the problem.


So what are examples of the "anti-Palestinian racism" that they are so horrified at? The article lists:



> Among a series of 18 personal testimonies from young members of the community, is a claim that a peaceful pro-Palestine protest at Bristol University was disrupted by a group of students hailing from north west London who “stormed the peaceful protest, sporting large Israeli flags as they frantically ran through the crowds of protestors.”


Holding an Israeli flag is racist? I'm not sure of when this happened, but perhaps it was this incident, which shows who the racists are:


> _However, the protest attracted a degree of controversy from fellow students. One group of Zionist Jewish students objected to the protest and stood by the marchers holding an Israeli flag. They reported that marchers shouted at them saying, ‘you are murderers’.
> 
> Second-year Languages student, Talia Rack said, ‘No side is blameless but it didn’t feel appropriate to counter-protest this march on Nakba day, in light of what happened on Monday in Gaza’.   _



So holding an Israeli flag is racist, but holding Palestinian flags and calling British Jews "murderers" is perfectly fine!

Another example of so-called Jewish racism:



> A further testimony includes a claim that pointing out the appalling treatment of LGBTQ+ people in Gaza by Hamas to people holding “Queers For Palestine” banners is “a deeply racist idea — and one that often goes unchallenged in our community.”


Telling "Queers for Palestine" that they would be murdered by Hamas is a "deeply racist idea"?

There were two other examples given that were so vague as to be meaningless:




> Another account suggests there are “overt examples of anti-Palestinian racism in the wider British Jewish Community” including “the occasional outbursts of certain members of the Board of Deputies to come face to face with naked bigotry.”
> 
> Other examples detail alleged racist responses to the Palestinians, while another testimony from former JFS pupil “Josh” says teaching around Israel at the school meant that “Palestinians were only referenced as an obstacle, a safety threat and a thorn in the side of Jewish freedom and safety.”



This is a list of people being offended at any point of view not their own - but there is not a single example of racism, by any definition.











						Any support for Israel is "anti-Palestinian racism" according to left-wing UK Jewish group
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Tuesday, two Jewish Ukrainian refugees began the final leg of their journey to a new home in Israel. In a collaborative operation run by the JDC, The Jewish Agency, and United Hatzalah, the two refugees, each suffering from a severe medical condition, were brought to Israel to receive medical care.

The JDC brought the refugees out of Ukraine and the Jewish Agency arranged for housing for them in Warsaw, Poland while they waited for their flight. United Hatzalah volunteers Khaled Hardan, a Muslim paramedic from Wadi Ara in northern Israel, and Israeli Russian-speaking EMT Vicki Tiferet from Moshav Yuval, went to Warsaw to make sure that the patients were in stable enough condition to fly and then accompanied them on the trip while providing them with continuous medical care. The plane landed early in Israel on Wednesday.

When the refugees arrived in Israel, as part of a Jewish Agency flight that carried over a hundred other refugees with them, they were met by United Hatzalah ambulance teams who took them from the airport to medical facilities in Israel so that they could continue their treatments and receive proper care.

(full article online)









						Muslim Paramedic Helps Rescue Jewish Refugees After Russian Invasion | United with Israel
					

United Hatzalah volunteer Khaled Hardan, a Muslim paramedic from Wadi Ara in northern Israel, went to Warsaw to make sure Jewish refugees could make the trip to Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Research or Prejudice?*

Though Sokolower makes passing reference to an earlier time when she introduced her students to both sides of the conflict, she is explicit about her intentions this time around:

Ericka and I agreed that our interviews and research would be based in Palestinian reality. We weren’t going to pretend to be “even-handed” about what was happening in Silwan—we both felt strongly that the Palestinians were fighting against a clear injustice (p. 33).

In other words, they set off on this “research” trip with their minds made up.

Tellingly, Sokolower opted to work with the Middle East Children’s Alliance (MECA), a radical pro-Palestinian organization. In 2009 MECA raised $75,000 for British MP George Galloway’s “Viva Palestina” convoy following what the notorious Galloway labelled the “massacre in Gaza.” The alliance was shut down by the UK Charity Commission in 2012 over its financial mismanagement. At Teach Palestine, Sokolower works with MECA’s executive director, Zeiad Abbas Shamrouch, who has claimed that “Zionists have never abandoned their plan to get rid of Palestinian [sic] completely and to confiscate all Palestinian land. . . . Palestinians in East Jerusalem face ethnic cleansing every day.”[2]

Sokolower’s anti-Israel prejudice was on full display her first morning in Silwan, when she set out to find a pharmacy. The Palestinian one near Jaffa Gate was closed, but a passerby pointed her towards “a fancy, underground Israeli mall, a sanitized, upscale version of the Old City, with wide stone sidewalks, carefully pruned trees and flowers in pots, and an international array of stores: Abercrombie & Fitch, Tommy Hilfiger, North Face, Swarovski, and a supermarket-sized drugstore. No Palestinians anywhere. . . It was astonishing how easy Israel made it to opt for convenience and familiarity. Next time, I told myself, I would wait for the Palestinian pharmacy to open” (p. 37).

Anything Israel does, even building an attractive modern mall whose stores are open at convenient hours, is a sin against Palestinians. Perhaps on her next trip Sokolower should visit Hadar Mall in West Jerusalem’s Talpiot district, where you can’t walk two feet without crossing paths with chic young Arab women in tight pants and headscarves. Or she could go to Lacasa Mall over the Green Line in Ramallah, whose website proudly proclaims, “LACASA MALL is a first-of-its-kind destination that features hundreds of new shops and services to explore.” It features an Aeropostale, a Toys “R” Us, a Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut. Apparently the people of Ramallah enjoy a “sanitized, upscale version of the Old City” as well.

(full article online)









						Determined to Stay: Propaganda in the Guise of Children's Literature
					

Determined to Stay: Palestinian Youth Fight for Their Village By Jody Sokolower Northampton, MA:  Olive Branch Press (an imprint of Interlink Publishing), 2021 Israel’s




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

An example of what the BBC apparently finds “funny” and “relevant” appeared in episode 5 of the programme (from 07:05 here).

Ali Official: “Israel was meant to play Russia in the Nations League but UEFA kicked Russia out of the league because of the war crimes against Ukraine.”

Athena Kugblenu: “Err…one question: what’s the Nations League?”

Ali Official: “No-one knows, Athena, but it got me thinking. If _that’s_ the rules, yeah, shouldn’t Israel be kicked out of the league also because the way they treat Palestinian territories ‘aint exactly civil.”

Athena Kugblenu: “Nay, Western governments are inconsistent. They punish countries the way parents punish children.”

Leaving aside the fact that FIFA and UEFA are obviously not a “Western governments” and UEFA’s announcement concerning the suspension of Russian football clubs did not mention “war crimes”, anyone familiar with BBC comedy programmes would probably not be surprised by that politically motivated reference to Israel and the obviously irrelevant – and unfunny – comparison of that country to Russia, which was not attacked by Ukraine and has not suffered terror attacks by Ukrainian terrorists.

However, as we have seen in the past (see ‘related articles’ below), the BBC seems to think that the gratuitous promotion of simplistic slurs and stereotypes about Israel and Israelis is perfectly acceptable – just as long as a ‘comedy’ label is appended. 


(full article online)









						The BBC’s latest ‘comedy show’ gratuitous Israel slur
					

h/t MS  Back in April the BBC announced a new “open door comedy show”: “DMs Are Open is the new showcase for the public’s comedy writing talents on R




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amid the recent spate of ISIS attacks in Sinai,*[1]* the Egyptian press published several articles that called to eliminate terror by expunging fundamentalist Islam, which forms the basis of the religious ideology espoused by the terrorist organizations.  The articles called to essentially reform the Egyptian school curricula, which they said teach children, staring in kindergarten, values of exclusion, hatred and violence. Instead, they called to develop new curricula focusing on science, humanism, religious tolerance and critical thinking that match the modern age, rather than the Dark Ages.

The following are translated excerpts from two of these articles: one by liberal Egyptian journalist Khaled Montasser in the daily Al-Ahram, and another by Egyptian intellectual Ahmed Sa'ad Al-Zayed in the daily Al-Dustour.

(full article online)










						Egyptian Liberal Thinkers: Expunging Islamic Terrorism Requires Eliminating Extremism From Curricula, Fostering Knowledge, Tolerance And Humanism
					

The Egyptian press, amid the recent spate of ISIS attacks in Sinai, has published several articles that called to eliminate terror by expunging fundamentalist Islam, which forms the basis of the religious ideology espoused by the terrorist organizations.




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

When Gaza suffers from environmental catastrophes, Israel is blamed because it supposedly blocks lifesaving infrastructure from being set up. 

Yet this year, Gaza's beaches have re-opened after being closed due to tons of sewage being dumped into the sea.

AFP reports:




> Palestinians in the Israeli-blockaded Gaza Strip are rediscovering the pleasures of the Mediterranean Sea, after authorities declared the end of a long period of hazardous marine pollution.
> 
> Marine pollution has worsened in recent years in Gaza, where insufficient wastewater solutions have turned the Mediterranean into a dump.
> 
> The problem has been further exacerbated by the dilapidated infrastructure of the impoverished and overcrowded enclave.
> 
> ix months ago, a German-funded plant began operating in central Gaza, and now treats 60,000 cubic metres (more than 2 million cubic feet) of wastewater per day, which is half the enclave's sewage, according to Mohammed Masleh, an official at Gaza's environment ministry.
> 
> This is just the first phase of the project, and eventually, the plant could treat all wastewater in the territory.
> 
> The quality of marine water in Gaza has already improved significantly.
> 
> Now, according to samples collected by Gazan authorities, two-thirds of the enclave's beaches are suitable for swimming, said Masleh.




How can this be? Isn't there still a blockade where Israel is depriving Gaza of basic necessities needed for living? 

Could it be that Israel never blocked materials for treating wastewater to begin with, and the problems came because the PA and Hamas didn't prioritize the quality of life of the people they are responsible for?

According to Reliefweb, once Israel approved the project, it took only four years to build this sewage treatment plant. 

The media blames Israel for everything wrong in Gaza and remains strangely silent about Palestinian dysfunction and petty conflicts between the PA and Hamas that are the real root of the majority of Gaza's problems.











						Somehow, Gaza's beaches are clean this year. But I thought Israel didn't allow sewage treatment facilities to be built!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The UK continues in its lack of recognition of anything which is rightfully Jewish.  The Christian way, apparently.  As it was with the Mandate, as it is still today ]


The reason for this disparity is because the United Kingdom refuses to acknowledge Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and instead places its embassy to Israel in Tel Aviv. Meanwhile, the British consulate to the Palestinians is not in Ramallah, the main Palestinian city; instead, it is in Jerusalem. In other words, the United Kingdom treats Israel unfairly compared to the Palestinians. It operates a double standard when it comes to Jerusalem.

Why does Britain deny Israel’s legal right to Jerusalem while supporting a Palestinian claim?

It bases its Jerusalem policy on UN Security Council Resolution 242 and claims that the status of Jerusalem “should be determined in a negotiated settlement between the Israelis and the Palestinians.” It then immediately adds that “the final determination of Jerusalem must ensure that the holy city is a shared capital of Israel and a Palestinian state.”

These statements seem to contradict each other. On one hand, the British position is that Jerusalem’s status should be determined by the two parties through negotiations. On the other hand, Britain is giving its “final determination” that Jerusalem “must” be shared between the two, effectively ignoring its own advice by pre-determining the outcome of negotiations.

(full article online)









						The UK Must End Its Double Standard Over Jerusalem
					

A general view picture shows the Dome of the Rock , the Western Wall and al-Aqsa mosque in Jerusalem’s Old …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A week ago, the Iraqi parliament unanimously passed a law criminalising any form of normalisation with Israel.  The law threatens the death penalty or life imprisonment for anyone calling for normalisation.

The law says that any Iraq who visits Israel will be sentenced to life imprisonment, and those who establish any political, economic, or cultural relations with Israel institutions, even through social media, will be sentenced to death.

An analysis in The New Arab - which is very anti-Israel - indicates that Iraq might suffer from this law if it enforces it, which it might not do:




> The new anti-normalisation law could also be weaponised against Sunni Arab dissidents, warned Tallha Abdulrazaq, an expert in Middle Eastern strategic and security affairs, in an interview with The New Arab.
> 
> “I’m a British-Iraqi and in my academic work I engage sometimes with Israeli academics, policymakers, and even lawmakers on occasion…I’m exactly the kind of target whom they’d like to sweep up in this sort of thing because I’m a dissident of the political process and I’m a Sunni. There’s a political aspect and a sectarian aspect to this…So, if you have any interactions with an Israeli entity, they can target you with this law.” He added that “this is going to have a chilling effect on academics abroad and people who work in the media.”
> 
> This legislation could also have negative implications for Iraq’s economy and foreign investment climate. Depending on the extent to which authorities enforce this law, investors might worry more about the potential risks of doing business in Iraq on top of concerns surrounding the country’s overall state of insecurity.
> 
> There could be “possible obstacles to foreign direct investment in Iraq by companies that feel constrained by their own policies or the laws in their home countries that would penalise anything that looks like cooperating in a boycott of Israel,” according to analysts Yerevan Saeed and Hussein Ibish.
> 
> Yet, Abdulrazaq believes that this law will not be weaponised against foreign corporations with links to Israel given Iraq’s current economic problems.
> 
> “The Iraqi economy is in absolute shambles…They need these foreign companies [and] foreign direct investment…This is more for popular consumption. It’s not meant as a stick meant to beat foreign companies with. They need them for their economy…If these guys were to leave, then that’s it for Iraq. There’d be almost nothing there for them. Even in terms of their oil sales, it’s not enough. It’s not enough to sustain Iraq itself. They will not chasing any foreign corporations any time soon.”





The initial consensus is that this law is simply a means to unite Iraqis with anti-Israel rhetoric, a time honored tradition in the Arab world that is quickly losing its effectiveness. There seems little appetite to have Iraq allow foreign investors to be chased away because they also have ties to Israel, which was the Arab League position for decades.











						Iraq shooting itself in the foot with anti-normalization law
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A week ago, the Iraqi parliament unanimously passed a law criminalising any form of normalisation with Israel.  The law threatens the death penalty or life imprisonment for anyone calling for normalisation.
> 
> The law says that any Iraq who visits Israel will be sentenced to life imprisonment, and those who establish any political, economic, or cultural relations with Israel institutions, even through social media, will be sentenced to death.
> 
> An analysis in The New Arab - which is very anti-Israel - indicates that Iraq might suffer from this law if it enforces it, which it might not do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The initial consensus is that this law is simply a means to unite Iraqis with anti-Israel rhetoric, a time honored tradition in the Arab world that is quickly losing its effectiveness. There seems little appetite to have Iraq allow foreign investors to be chased away because they also have ties to Israel, which was the Arab League position for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq shooting itself in the foot with anti-normalization law
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Bad Idea. They should have just gone back to their old constitution. The old constitution stated that no foreigner could own anything. The new constitution, that the US forced on the Iraqis, stated that foreigners could own anything and that all profits could be taken out of the country without tax.

This is what we called Iraqi freedom.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Four years of legal battles concluded over the weekend with the cancelation of the “Mukhtar Protocol,” a problematic procedure by which property ownership was determined in eastern Jerusalem by local clan leaders, and Arabs now have to prove actual verifiable, legal and documented ownership over contested property in the area.

The Mukhtar Protocol, described by the Regavim organization as “one of the most corrupt, discriminatory procedures enforced by the State of Israel,” was used to establish ownership of land in Jerusalem as the basis for construction permits and other legal processes, based on the testimony of local village “experts,” instead of properly documented proof of ownership.

(full article online)



			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/israel/jerusalem/jerusalem-arabs-now-have-to-prove-ownership-over-contested-property/2022/06/26/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ What hatred of Jews has done to many Arab women.  Ended their lives in order to kill Jews ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I wonder how much money he made with this promise ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics reported that the number of Palestinian workers in Israel and working in Israeli settlements increased by a huge amount in the first quarter of 2022 compared to the previous quarter.

The increase was so large that it more than made up for the *decrease *of people employed in Palestinian-controlled areas.

The number of Palestinian workers in Israel and the settlements skyrocketed from 153,000 to 204,000, an increase of 33% in a single quarter. Of those the number of workers in settlements - which the PA officially tries to ban - went up from 22,400 0to 31,000 people, an increase of 38%.

At the same time, the number of workers within the Arab areas of the West Bank and Gaza decreased from 939,000 to 904,000 in the first quarter. 

The survey didn't mention the average wages of the workers in the West Bank and Gaza. Over the past few years, the daily wage was far less than half that of workers in Israel, which was NIS 268 ($78.80) a day in this report. In 2020, the average Palestinian wage was NIS 104 a day.

If we assume that this number has increased to NIS 112, that means that* fully 35% of the total income for Palestinians comes from Israeli employers.*

The PCBS didn't mention workers from Gaza. Today it was announced that Israel would increase the number of worker permits from Gaza by 3500. 










						The number of Palestinians working in Israel and settlements skyrocketed in the first quarter
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## RoccoR

RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
  ⁜→ et al,


Sixties Fan said:


> [ I wonder how much money he made with this promise ]


*(COMMENT)*

This is a very fresh threat. (Yesterday) 26 June 2022.

Article 20​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.

2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.






_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
> ⁜→ et al,
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a very fresh threat. (Yesterday) 26 June 2022.
> 
> Article 20​1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence shall be prohibited by law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_



Yes, though usually it means they're waiting for orders.









						What stopped Hamas from attacking Israel on Jerusalem Day?
					

“Instead of rockets, Hamas chose to attack Israel with fiery statements,” said a Palestinian journalist, adding that Gazans were expecting war.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*Court rejects nose job to suicide bomber*


----------



## Sixties Fan

The father of an Israeli held captive by Hamas in the Gaza Strip said Wednesday he is prepared to wait for his son to be released if it means that all Israelis held in the Palestinian enclave are returned home.

Sha’aban al-Sayed spoke to Radio 103FM the day after Hamas released a short video of his son, Hisham al-Sayed, showing him hooked up to oxygen and claiming his health had deteriorated.

A Lebanese media network with ties to Hamas reported that the terror group has offered Israel to release al-Sayed in exchange for all sick Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails. It was not clear when the reported offer was made.

Asked for his view on the report of a proposal that could secure freedom for his son after seven years in Gaza, Sha’aban al-Sayed said “it is somewhat encouraging.”

But he stressed that any exchange deal with Hamas should be for all captives. The terror group currently holds two living Israelis — al-Sayed and Avera Mengistu — along with the bodies of two Israeli soldiers: Oron Shaul and Hadar Goldin.

He said any partial exchange for only some of the captive Israelis would be “toying with the families’ conscience.”

(full article online)









						Father of Hamas captive says prepared to wait for release of all Israelis in Gaza
					

Day after terror group releases video, Sha’aban al-Sayed says he's unconvinced by its claim his son's health has deteriorated, stresses 'We want all the captives to return home'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Watch reports (via email):


> The UN agency that runs schools for Palestinians announced to donor states yesterday that it has just placed six employees on administrative leave after a report on Thursday by UN Watch exposed UNRWA teachers *who publicly call to murder Jews.*


This has upset a Gaza-based "human rights" NGO, called the Hemaya Center for Human Rights:



> Today, Wednesday, Hemaya Center for Human Rights sent a letter to the UNRWA Commissioner-General regarding arbitrary administrative measures against a number of Palestinian UNRWA employees.
> 
> The Center expressed its disapproval of the position of the Administration of the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Refugees (UNRWA) against ten of its employees in its various areas of work, due to their*expression of their adherence to national principles and rights *on social media pages and websites, and participation in national events and activities.



Yes, this NGO with "human rights" in its name supports teachers who call to murder Jews - because terrorism is part of their national principles and rights.

I didn't say this - they did.

 I wonder what European country funds this anti-human rights organization. (It is not on NGO Monitor's radar.) 

Just a reminder that some organizations that say they are for human rights are actually quite the opposite.











						"Human rights" NGO supports @UNRWA teachers calling to murder Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Now, if only this can be done in the Palestinian schools, media, etc. ]

Antisemitism has been largely eliminated from Saudi textbooks, The Institute for Monitoring Peace and Cultural Tolerance in School Education (IMPACT-se) revealed in its annual report on education in Saudi Arabia.


The report, released on Monday, found that content portraying Jews as disobedient and teachings of antisemitic tropes such as Jewish wealth were removed from the Saudi curriculum.


*Antisemitic Qu'ran verses removed*​Saudi Arabia has seen a trend of improvement in removing antisemitism from its curriculum in recent years, IMPACT-se said.

According to the institute, Qur’an verses describing Jews being turned into monkeys were removed, as was the antisemitic myth that one of the goals of Zionism is a “global Jewish government.”


In addition, Qur'an verses prohibiting friendships with Jews and Christians and condemning homosexuality have all been removed in the past three years.

(full article online)









						Antisemitism largely eliminated from textbooks in Saudi Arabia - report
					

Saudi Arabia has seen a trend of improvement in removing antisemitism from its curriculum in recent years.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One anti-Israel organization at McGill University is providing some comical relief this summer, but not for the reason they intended.

As published in The McGill Tribune on June 12, following the March 21 referendum vote, in which a Palestine Solidarity Policy was approved by a small number of voting students, the Students’ Society of McGill University (SSMU) refused to ratify the new policy, recognizing it as violating the university’s policies. The policy would have mandated the student government to adopt a vocal anti-Israel stance.

In response, Solidarity for Palestinian Human Rights (SPHR) McGill, which backed the anti-Israel referendum, decided to publish an amateurish parody article, mocking the university’s student government for refusing to back their policy.

In the satirical article, published to social media, SPHR McGill penned an opinion article mocking SSMU’s refusal to formalize the anti-Israel referendum. The article, satirically written from the SSMU leadership “Board of Dictators,” referred to themselves as having backbones “made of jelly” and that “crushing student democracy is meant to be…fun.”

The parody article, while presumably meant to be humourous, was poorly and sloppily written.

--------
The failed efforts of SPHR McGill in recent months has been reported extensively by both The McGill Daily and McGill Tribune newspapers, but this coverage does not change the fundamental fact that the anti-Israel movement at McGill University has quite simply failed in two important respects. Firstly, given the extraordinarily low turnout of the March referendum, it is clear that the anti-Israel cause advocated by SPHR McGill does not attract widespread support. Secondly, the Palestine Solidarity Policy, beyond being merely distasteful, contravenes official university policies and thus cannot be adopted by the student government at McGill University.

For Jewish and pro-Israel students on campus, this chastening of SPHR McGill is excellent news, because it means that despite the bluster and high volume of the anti-Israel cause, they cannot simply carry on without limits, and that they are as subject to rules and regulations as anyone else. And in a competition based on facts and the truth, not on merely bluster, the anti-Israel movement has no chance of success.

(full article online)









						Anti-Israel Organization at McGill University Suspended For 105 Days By Student Government
					

One anti-Israel organization at McGill University is providing some comical relief this summer, but not for the reason they intended.




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

For starters, it’s unclear how the mere fact that, in the pro-Palestinian perspective, terrorist murderers of Israeli civilians are considered martyrs is relevant in the application of Ofcom’s stated prohibition of “material promoting or encouraging engagement in terrorism”.  It’s hard to understand how simply because Palestestinians – and their supporters – likely won’t be “offended” by such a term is relevant in Ofcom’s enforcement of their guidelines.

Further, does it follow from their reasoning that if, say, Channel 4 News or BBC had described the terrorist who murdered Eli Kay in a similar manner, it WOULD have, in fact, violated Ofcom’s prohibition against the promotion of terrorism – by virtue of the fact that, unlike Al-Hiwar’s viewers, those broadcasters’ viewers do not consider terrorists martyrs, and would be ‘offended’?

In other words, it seems that Ofcom now has two distinct sets of standards for the broadcasters they regulate: one for broadcasters whose audience is pro-Palestinain, and one for all the others.

So, for instance, section three of Ofcom’s guide prohibits “material which contains hate sppech” which they define as content which “contains derogatory treatment of individuals, groups, religions or communities”.  As such, Ofcom sanctioned a London-based community radio station in 2020 for broadcasting antisemitism.  But, would Ofcom carve out an exception to their probhition against such anti-Jewish racism for broacasters, like Al-Hiwar, with pro-Palestinain audiences because such antisermitic content representsthe norm within their community?

It’s difficult not to conclude that Ofcom has decided to hold Palestinians and their supporters in the UK and Middle East to a lower standard of moral accountability than the rest of the audiences of broadcasters they regulate.  In doing so, they haven’t only violated their fundamental obligation to apply their rules evenly and consistently, but have succomb to insidious bigotry oflow-expectations that compromises coverage of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict by some of the very broadcasters they regulate.

(full article online)









						Ofcom carves out Palestinian exception to rule against media incitement
					

As reported in the Jewish Chronicle, Britain’s broadcasting watchdog Ofcom - whose regulatory mandate includes the BBC - recently ruled that a media outlet ce




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Atwan also called Hazem’s actions “a miracle”, justifying them under the common smear that Israel has no civilians:

“(04:17) We will never accept, it is impossible that we accept, that they are civilians. Civilians, no way. They are all military, police or security […] they are all soldiers in the Israeli military reserves. So we don’t buy the ‘civilians’ story, nor should [anybody in] the entire world buy it”

In the same article the _JC_ quoted a call from UK Lawyers for Israel to review Atwan’s statements in light of the UK Terrorism Act of 2006, in which encouragement of terrorism is punishable by up to 15 years in prison.

In response to the _JC_ report and his video being removed, Atwan and his Hezbollah-affiliated home channel al-Mayadeen have since launched a series of at least eight YouTube videos repeating the claims and Atwan published posts of the same hateful nature on his Twitter account. Once more, the British-Palestinian pundit described the murderers of unarmed Israeli civilians as “heroes” and “martyrs” and portrayed their actions as a form of “legitimate resistance” permitted and even encouraged by both mortal and divine laws.

According to Atwan’s statement in a June 17, 2022 video, child-murdererSamir Kuntar was a “martyr”. On May 17 Hamas commander Yahya Sinwar received the “hero” title. In addition to his responsibility for Israeli civilian casualties, Sinwar also threatened to target Jewish synagogues outside Israel just weeks before the recording (a threat of which Atwan was well aware).

Atwan speculated that YouTube’s measures and UKLFI’s statement are part of a broader Jewish conspiracy aimed at hurting him personally and involving British Jewish MPs and the Israeli secret services Mossad and Shabak. In his so-called ‘analysis’ he reverted to his old habit of predicting the imminent end of the State of Israel, complete with the mass expulsion of its Jewish population by means of war, as yet another way to celebrate and promote violence against civilians.

Throughout this entire time, and despite being made aware of his conduct, the BBC continued to present Atwan on air as though he were a respectable analyst and an impartial observer, including on Israeli affairs. Atwan made his most recent BBC appearance on April 30th 2022, when at least four of his videos replete with incitement were already online. Atwan was featured alongside CAMERA Arabic advisor Dr. Meir Masri in a BBC Arabic news item concerning the attack in Ariel in which security guard Vyacheslav Golev was murdered.

CAMERA Arabic translated the most problematic segments of the videos and again in cooperation with the _Jewish Chronicle_, YouTube removed one of the originals from al-Mayadeen’s account (all other videos are still online at present). In the same May 26th article, the _JC_ quoted a BBC spokesperson as saying that it does not ban contributors and that “appropriate guests are considered on a case-by-case basis”.

Here are six of the videos, with English subtitles and transcripts by CAMERA Arabic. All times specified are according to the original Arabic version:

(full article online)









						BBC contributor Abdel Bari Atwan’s output, April-May 2022
					

A post by CAMERA Arabic.  (All translations, emphases and in-bracket remarks by CAMERA Arabic unless otherwise specified)  Following CAMERA Arabic’s previ




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

From Times of Israel:




> Palestinian gunmen opened fire during clashes with IDF troops guarding worshipers at a Jewish shrine in West Bank early Thursday, lightly wounding three Israelis.
> 
> The clashes erupted as hundreds of Jewish worshipers under military escort arrived to pray at Joseph’s Tomb on the outskirts of Nablus. According to the Israel Defense Forces, armed Palestinians directed “massive gunfire” at the compound.



Here is video from the attackers' side:

(vide online)

And here's what it looked like inside the compound:



The comments on the video praises the people shooting at religious Jews, and takes pride in the "cowardice" of Jewish worshipers taking cover from bullets and firebombs.
https://paltoday.ps/ar/post/449460/...ت-الاحتلال-والمستوطنين-بصليات-كثيفة-من-الرصاص
Islamic Jihad is taking credit for the attack, couching it in religious terms as they praise their "blessed fire."

And yet the one phrase one hardly hears when the media talks about Palestinians is "antisemitism." No matter how blatant the attacks are against Jews, no matter how much Palestinians cheer attacking recognizable Jews, no matter how explicit their Jew-hating rhetoric is on their own media - Western reporters stay far away from mentioning what is obvious to all. 

These attacks aren't against "Zionists." They aren't targeting "Israelis." *They are targeting Jews*. Everyone knows this. Yet no one wants to say it out loud.

The "pro-Palestinian" crowd that claims to be against antisemitism will be silent about this. So called "experts" on antisemitism like Marc Lamont Hill and Linda Sarsour and Peter Beinart will not say a word of condemnation. "Human rights" organizations will likewise stay silent because Palestinian Jew-hatred contradicts their carefully constructed narrative of Jewish culpability for all problems in the region. 

Meanwhile, Palestinians themselves openly celebrate the blatant attack on a Jewish holy site and the people who want to pray there. 

Jews should be allowed to freely worship in their holy spaces. Under the Oslo accords, Jews visiting Joseph's Tomb should be protected by Palestinians, not attacked by them. 

The insistence that Palestinians only hate "Zionists" or "settlers" is, to put it simply, a lie. It is a lie that the Arab world made up a century ago and one that the West has embraced, because hate is so distasteful. Accusing people of hate for no reason is seen as Islamophobic or Arabophobic; much better to pretend that it is a political issue and that the bigots are really just fighting for their rights. This, in turn, encourages the modern antisemites to increase their efforts to ethnically cleanse the region of Jews, knowing that the West is fully embracing their narrative. 

The Western world's refusal to face the truth doesn't make things more peaceful. On the contrary, it prolongs the conflict. 

Call this incident what it is: a Palestinian attack on Jews because they are Jews. 












						Is shooting religious Jewish worshipers at Joseph's Tomb just "anti-Zionism," too?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In mid-June, the European Union released financial aid to Ramallah that had been held up by a dispute over Palestinian curriculum inspiring violence and hatred of Jews. And now, Palestinian officials are claiming a political victory, saying the funds were released with no requirement that the Palestinian Authority change its teaching material.

The $220 million in aid was earmarked to cover the salaries and pensions of some civil servants, support hospitals, and assist needy families, according to Euronews.

But the release of the funds was held up for six months as senior EU official Oliver Varhelyi sought to condition the assistance on the PA reforming its educational material to remove antisemitism and incitement and glorification of violence.

A European Union analysis last year found that PA textbooks removed previously-included references to Israeli-Palestinian peace agreements, trafficked in antisemitic tropes, and glorified terrorists convicted of killing Israelis as heroes

The release of aid covering the year 2021 was approved by the European Commission in mid-June. However it isn’t clear if the conditions were applied or not. Details of the vote’s results have not been publicly released and the EU’s top envoy to the Palestinians, Sven Kühn von Burgsdorff, has not commented.

Meanwhile, statements by a number Palestinian officials spotted by Palestine Media Watch insisted that the funds were released unconditionally and touted the development as a political victory.

PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh posted on Facebook “We thank the EU and its states. This agreement is important, because it was completed without conditions.”

Appearing on Palestinian television, PA Minister of Public Works and Building Muhammad Ziyara insisted, “This [EU funding] is more of a political victory than a financial achievement. The challenge was that we would relinquish our rights, our positions, and our principles, both on the issue of our duty (i.e., reward payments) towards the families of the Martyrs and the prisoners, and also towards the Palestinian curricula and the Palestinian narrative.”










						Europe Caves: Palestinians Gloat Over Hate-Filled Textbooks | United with Israel
					

Palestinians insist $220 million in EU aid is not conditional on reforming antisemitic curriculum.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> From Times of Israel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is video from the attackers' side:
> 
> (vide online)
> 
> And here's what it looked like inside the compound:
> 
> 
> 
> The comments on the video praises the people shooting at religious Jews, and takes pride in the "cowardice" of Jewish worshipers taking cover from bullets and firebombs.
> https://paltoday.ps/ar/post/449460/بالفيديو-سرايا-القدس-كتيبة-نابلس-تستهدف-قوات-الاحتلال-والمستوطنين-بصليات-كثيفة-من-الرصاص
> Islamic Jihad is taking credit for the attack, couching it in religious terms as they praise their "blessed fire."
> 
> And yet the one phrase one hardly hears when the media talks about Palestinians is "antisemitism." No matter how blatant the attacks are against Jews, no matter how much Palestinians cheer attacking recognizable Jews, no matter how explicit their Jew-hating rhetoric is on their own media - Western reporters stay far away from mentioning what is obvious to all.
> 
> These attacks aren't against "Zionists." They aren't targeting "Israelis." *They are targeting Jews*. Everyone knows this. Yet no one wants to say it out loud.
> 
> The "pro-Palestinian" crowd that claims to be against antisemitism will be silent about this. So called "experts" on antisemitism like Marc Lamont Hill and Linda Sarsour and Peter Beinart will not say a word of condemnation. "Human rights" organizations will likewise stay silent because Palestinian Jew-hatred contradicts their carefully constructed narrative of Jewish culpability for all problems in the region.
> 
> Meanwhile, Palestinians themselves openly celebrate the blatant attack on a Jewish holy site and the people who want to pray there.
> 
> Jews should be allowed to freely worship in their holy spaces. Under the Oslo accords, Jews visiting Joseph's Tomb should be protected by Palestinians, not attacked by them.
> 
> The insistence that Palestinians only hate "Zionists" or "settlers" is, to put it simply, a lie. It is a lie that the Arab world made up a century ago and one that the West has embraced, because hate is so distasteful. Accusing people of hate for no reason is seen as Islamophobic or Arabophobic; much better to pretend that it is a political issue and that the bigots are really just fighting for their rights. This, in turn, encourages the modern antisemites to increase their efforts to ethnically cleanse the region of Jews, knowing that the West is fully embracing their narrative.
> 
> The Western world's refusal to face the truth doesn't make things more peaceful. On the contrary, it prolongs the conflict.
> 
> Call this incident what it is: a Palestinian attack on Jews because they are Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is shooting religious Jewish worshipers at Joseph's Tomb just "anti-Zionism," too?
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


It is not what they are, it is what they do.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not what they are, it is what they do.


Is that supposed to mean anything?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And now, the UNWRA, PA and Hamas textbooks, etc.  A good change for a better life for those in Gaza and PA areas]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A military officer from the United Arab Emirates will attend Israel’s National Defense College (INDC), marking the first time that an officer from an Arab state will attend the prestigious institution.


First reported by KAN Public Broadcaster, the officer, a fighter pilot with the rank of colonel, will study at the college this coming year, the IDF Spokesperson’s Unit confirmed to The Jerusalem Post.


The INDC’s curriculum runs for around 10 months and includes a graduate degree in Political Science from Haifa University. It prepares senior IDF staff as well as defense and government officials for senior command positions and brings in several students from overseas every year. 

(full article online)









						UAE officer to learn at Israel's National Defense College next year
					

The UAE officer, a fighter pilot with the rank of colonel, will study at the college this coming year.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Exactly how much money has his clan made, out of not wanting to live in peace with Israel?  How many Mansions, cars, Vilas, Resorts does his clan own in Gaza? ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And the other side of the coin in Gaza is this.  Not being a member of Hamas, or any of the other militias, this man can hardly get a job to support his family.  And those children may end up in one of the Hamas camps, preparing to fight Israel and kill Jews ]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Jordan claims that this extradition would violate their constitution.

Of course Israel and the US don't give a rat's ass about any constitution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan claims that this extradition would violate their constitution.
> 
> Of course Israel and the US don't give a rat's ass about any constitution.


[ What? It would violate the Extradition treaty between Jordan and the US? ]

Jordan has its own internal legislation on extradition that will apply to U.S. requests under the Treaty. Major Provisions In general, many of the provisions contained in the Extradition Treaty with Jordan find precedent in other U.S. extradition treaties.

Ex. Rept. 104-2 - EXTRADITION TREATY WITH JORDAN​
https://www.congress.gov/congressional-report/104th-congress/executive-report/2/1


----------



## Sixties Fan

Morningstar Inc., a financial research firm that advises investors, is accused in a new report from the Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD) of downgrading companies that help Israel combat terrorism, including those that work on the country’s security barrier built to stop Palestinian suicide bombers from attacking cities. Ratings produced by Morningstar and similar research firms act as a primary guide for investors and can greatly impact how a company is valued.

(full article online)









						How Financial Giant Morningstar Blacklists Companies That Help Israel Stop Terrorism
					

A prominent financial services firm promotes divestment from companies that help the Israeli government combat Palestinian suicide bomber, according to an independent investigation.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Remember Marc Garlasco?

Back in 2009, I discovered that Garlasco, a Human Rights Watch researcher who wrote that organization's typically one-sided anti-Israel reports, was an avid collector of Nazi memorabilia.

He was forced to resign after it was discovered that he had written things like "The leather SS jacket makes my blood go cold it is so COOL!"

Now, NPR is rehabilitating him, interviewing him as an "expert" in a story about how Israel supposedly cannot be trusted to investigate itself in the Shien Abu Akleh killing:




> ESTRIN: Israel is similar to other militaries, which tend to protect their own when they ask troops to risk their lives for their country, says former Pentagon official Marc Garlasco, who has investigated war crimes around the world.
> 
> MARC GARLASCO: Militaries in particular have a very poor record of investigating themselves. It doesn't matter if we're talking about Israel or the United States, Myanmar. When organizations investigate themselves, they tend to either exonerate their personnel, or they'll go after the lowest-hanging fruit, and we very rarely see any kind of justice.



If so, why did the IDF immediately identify a possible weapon that could have killed Abu Akleh? Why didn't it do what the Palestinians did and insist that the other side must have killed her?

The NPR piece is a typical example of choosing the narrative first and then finding an "expert" to support the already chosen outcome. In this case, they chose someone who used to use the nickname "Flak88" after a German anti-tank weapon that also happens to include the "88" dog-whistle that neo-Nazis use as a shorthand for "Heil Hitler" (H being the 8th letter of the alphabet.)

And someone who not only collects Nazi memorabilia, but wears modern sweatshirts celebrating Nazi-era medals.











						NPR rehabilitates disgraced HRW researcher (and Nazi memorabilia fan) Marc Garlasco
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the first time, IDF officers and officials from Israel’s Defense Ministry took part in the large-scale African Lion, the largest annual military exercise held on the African continent, alongside Morocco and several African nations.


The Head of the Middle East and North Africa Division of the Policy & Political-Military Bureau in the Israel Ministry of Defense, who also serves as the Defense Attaché to Morocco, in addition to two IDF officers participated in the drill this past week.


According to a statement released by the Defense Ministry, Israel’s participation in the exercise “is an additional step in strengthening the security relations between the two countries’ Defense Ministries and militaries. In addition, it constitutes a continuation of the FAR’s Counterterrorism Unit’s participation in the multinational exercise, which was held in Israel last year.”

(full article online)









						IDF participates in African Lion drill in Morocco for the first time
					

The military maneuvers took place in the Moroccan cities of Agadir, Kenitra, Tan Tan, Taoudant and Mahbes.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab media - especially in Algeria - have been issuing dire warnings in the past couple of days:




> The National Working Group for Palestine and the Moroccan Observatory against Normalization expressed their concern about the "escalating Zionist penetration of universities and higher institutes in Morocco through the accelerated normalization steps ."
> 
> In a letter they addressed to the National Syndicate for Higher Education, the two anti-normalization bodies warned of the danger of revealing “a number of infiltrations and deceptions of the tools of the Zionist enemy and its intelligence services, hidden and declared, to the university campus through a series of what were called scientific and research activities framed by officers and leaders of the Zionist army with a number of university institutions, under misleading descriptions and names, and with great secrecy over their true identities."
> 
> The message focused on the danger of this penetration on the future of Moroccan universities and on scientific research in their institutions, especially on students and youth, and* on the future of the country as a whole*, calling for the necessary vigilance and mobilization to confront it.
> 
> The head of the Moroccan Observatory against Normalization, Ahmed Wehman, said in an interview with Al-Araby Al-Jadeed that “the Zionist penetration into the Moroccan university is a targeting of the country’s elites and an investment in *tightening control over Morocco and its capabilities through the creation of a Zionist elite that will be empowered to occupy senior positions in the economic, social and cultural centers of the state, to  rule it as a Moroccan front for the Zionist entity’s rule of Morocco*.”



They figured it all out!

Interestingly, I did not see this article in Moroccan media. It might be censorship, it might be self-censorship, or it might be just too stupid to publish. 











						Morocco's universities, and then its government, are in danger of Zionist takeover!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jerusalem Post reports that ground has been broken on a new sports complex in Beit Hanina meant to serve the Arab community of Jerusalem. It will include a half-Olympic sized pool, instruction pool, exercise gyms and more. The $20 million project, once completed, will be fully managed by Jerusalem Arabs from the already successful Beit Hanina Community Center.

These will be the first public pools built in Jerusalem for the Arab population. Much of the funding is coming from the Jack, Joseph and Morton Mandel Foundation.

Anti-Israel activists have complained for years - with some justification - that Israel is not providing enough services to its Arab population. Here is an attempt to address that concern. So are they happy?

Of course not. 

Here is how Al Resalah is reporting this story:
*



			Jerusalem researcher: The occupation is establishing a Judaizing sports center to impose normalization in Jerusalem
		
Click to expand...

*


> Jerusalem researcher Mazen Al-Jabari says: "The *Judaization Sports Center *will be built on Palestinian lands confiscated by the occupation,...
> 
> According to Al-Jabari, the occupation municipality is one of the tools of the "Israeli" government, as it works to *Judaize the Holy City and normalize the situation there*, pointing out that the completion of the sports project will hit youth projects in Jerusalem, especially as it will provide services for free, where swimming pools and modern playgrounds.
> 
> He stressed to Al-Resalah that* the goal of the Judaization project is to undermine the relationship of Jerusalemites with their youth and sports centers and to normalize Jerusalemite youth with Jewish centers,*  and thus the occupation municipality succeeds in changing the character of the Old City.
> 
> Regarding the occupation’s recent activity in Judaizing sports, Al-Jabari mentions that through the sports movement and the great demand for it, the occupation sees it as an important entrance to attract young people to normalize and integrate them into the "Israeli" sports machine.



As usual, everything the Jews do is awful. The haters just need to figure out the reasons why.










						Palestinians against building a sports center for Arabs in Jerusalem because it is "normalization"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IDF has uncovered and foiled yet another Hamas network posing as young women on social networks in order to honeypot IDF soldiers in order to access as much information and intelligence on the military that they can.


The fake accounts that were identified as Hamas operators were Hodaya Shetrit, Racheli Benisti and Adina Goldberg.


The seemingly innocent profiles approached Israelis over the past month on Telegram and various social networks that dealt with soccer and dating and tried to implant spyware under the guise of a puzzle app.

(full article online)









						IDF foils another Hamas honeypot attempt
					

The fake accounts that were identified as Hamas operators were seemingly innocent profiles that approached Israelis over the past month, attempting to implant spyware.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The vast majority of the Palestinians, however, make it abundantly clear that they do not believe in the "two-state solution" and would rather see Hamas, the Iranian-backed terror group whose charter calls for the elimination of Israel, replace the Palestinian Authority headed by Mahmoud Abbas.
According to the results of the poll, opposition to the concept of the "two-state solution" stands at 69%. Another 75% of respondents also expressed opposition to the idea of a one-state solution, where Israelis and Palestinians would live together and enjoy equal rights. – Poll conducted by the Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research, June 28, 2022
Most Palestinians said [in the poll] that Hamas is the most deserving to represent and lead the Palestinian people.
Hamas's rising popularity among the Palestinians means that the Palestinian state the Biden administration is seeking to establish next to Israel would soon be ruled by an Islamist group whose covenant states that "Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as Islam obliterated others before it."
Hamas leaders have never been anything but clear and consistent about their intention to eliminate Israel and kill Jews.
Hamas and its supporters do not believe in Biden's "two-state solution or any peace process with Israel. The only solution they want is one that would see Israel and the Jews vanish from this world. Sadly, a majority of the Palestinians (as evidenced by the latest poll) share the ideology of Hamas and want to see even more Jews killed.
The Biden administration needs to understand that, under the current circumstances, advancing the idea of a "two-state solution" is tantamount to advocating bloodshed and violence in the Middle East.
The administration also needs to understand that Abbas, the Palestinian leader it is endeavoring to engage and relying on to make peace, utterly lacks the backing of a majority of his people for any peace plan with Israel.

(full article online)










						The 'Two-State Solution' to Destroy Israel
					

The vast majority of the Palestinians, however, make it abundantly clear that they do not believe in the "two-state solution" and would rather see Hamas, the Iranian-backed terror group whose charter calls for the elimination of Israel, replace the




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> It is not what they are, it is what they do.



When framing peoples by skin color and using the the N-word,
it isn't about what people do, but your own innate racism.

Otherwise why is your only consistent position that
Arabs can't be accountable for anything they do?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian terrorists killed 11 Israelis in February, the beginning of a new wave of terror. This was followed by four killed in March and four more killed in April. 

16 of the victims were civilians.

The IDF increased its operations in terrorism hotbeds in the West Bank as a result. The most public of these operations were in Jenin.

While it is difficult to claim definitively that there is cause and effect, the IDF offensive appears to have been paying off. According to Israeli government sources, there have been no civilian deaths in two months, the last one being the stabbing attacks in Elad on May 5. 

Col. Arik Moyal, head of operations in Jenin, said in late April “The lives of hundreds of Israelis have been saved thanks to attacks we foiled.”

In fact, over the past month, all types of terror attacks have gone down significantly. The Shin Bet released this graphic.




The three injuries in June came from the attack on worshipers at Joseph's Tomb last week.

Israel haters love to take the Jenin operations out of context, pretending that there is no military reason for them and that the Palestinians who are killed are innocent victims. The facts show otherwise - not only have they been terrorists, but these operations are saving lives. 










						IDF operations in Jenin are saving many Israeli lives
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This repeats itself, time and again.  A Jewish woman marries an Arab man.  Some are abuse and have to basically escape from the village where they were living to save their lives.  Why the reason for the abuse?  She is a woman?  She was Jewish? Both and who knows what others ]


Most of the details of the incident cannot be published, but the Lehava organization stated that it involved a woman who had been in contact with the organization "for some time," according to Arutz Sheva.


"The family contacted the army and said that now is the time that it is possible to get her out," said Lehava Chairman Benzti Gopstein. "There was a very complex rescue mission by the army."

The woman was being held in a village in the Palestinian Authority without the ability to escape. She contacted Lehava who advised her to request help from the IDF.


"The woman cried for help," Gopstein said, according to Arutz Sheva. "It was a complex and complicated rescue because her family objected to her leaving. The Palestinian father is now fighting for the child."

Channel 14 reported that the woman had married a Palestinian and was trying to escape after he threatened her life.

(full article online)










						Jewish woman rescued by IDF from Palestinian village
					

IDF forces entered the Palestinian village and safely rescued the Israeli civilian and her son.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty USA maintains a Twitter account with the name IOTPA and the Amnesty logo. It describes itself as an unofficial account: "Amnesty International USA member leader team for Israel/OPT/Palestine. Views our own. Re-tweets should not be construed as a position of Amnesty International."

It might not be official, but it sure shows how anti-Israel Amnesty USA is. Beyond that, it uses Amnesty's name and logo, without any apparent pushback from Amnesty International, so its tweets are tacitly approved by the larger organization. 

Over the past several months, Israel has experienced a terror wave where innocent civilians have been slaughtered in the streets. The victims are the sort of people that Amnesty claims to want to protect.

IOTPA has not said a word about any of these attacks.

In fact, one would need to look very hard to find any condemnations of any attacks on Israelis. The few attacks on Israelis I found were couched in terms of "but Israel is far worse." I found one condemnation of a Hamas bus bombing - in 2016.

Not only that, but when these "human rights professionals" deign to mention any criticisms by Zionists, they usually dismiss them as "hasbara smear language." 









(full article online)









						Amnesty USA's "Israel-Palestinian" Twitter account never condemns terrorism, rails against "hasbara," accuses pro-Israel tweeters of being "paid trolls"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two European Parliament members spoke out on Monday against the EU’s use of international law to condemn the Jewish state for “illegal settlements” while not making such legal claims against any other nation in the world.

Netherland MEPs Bert-Jan Ruissen and Michiel Hoogeveen made their remarks in the European Parliament plenum in Strasbourg following numerous statements regarding Israel’s “occupation” from the European External Action Service led by EU High Representative for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy Josep Borrell. Both MEPs belong to the European Conservatives and Reformists Group.

Ruissen, vice-chairman of EU-Israel Relations in the European Parliament, introduced the subject, saying that Borrell’s characterizations of Israeli settlement activity were “incorrect and careless.”

(full article online)









						European Politicians Expose Colleagues’ Hypocrisy Singling Out Israel | United with Israel
					

'Why hasn’t the EU ever called any other people’s residential activities in other occupied territories an international crime?,' asks Dutch MEP Michiel Hoogeveen.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 1

In early June 1946, Haj Amin el-Husseini, also known as the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, escaped from a year of pleasant house arrest in France and flew to Cairo. Husseini, by then often referred to in Egypt simply as “the Mufti,” was internationally renowned as a collaborator with Nazi Germany as a result of his meeting with Adolf Hitler in Berlin in November 1941, and his Arabic language tirades to “kill the Jews” broadcast to the Middle East on the Third Reich’s short wave radio transmitters. Husseini was a key figure in an ideological and political fusion between Nazism and Islamism that achieved critical mass between 1941 and 1945 in Nazi Germany, and whose adherents sought to block the United Nations Partition Plan to establish an Arab and a Jewish state in former British Mandate Palestine, helping to define the boundaries of Arab politics for decades thereafter.
On June 11, 1946, Hassan al-Banna, the leader of the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, penned the following welcome home to Husseini:



> Al-Ikhwan Al-Muslimin and all Arabs request the Arab League on which Arab hopes are pinned, to declare that the Mufti is welcome to stay in any Arab country he may choose, and that great welcome should be extended to him wherever he goes, as a sign of appreciation for his great services for the glory of Islam and the Arabs. The hearts of the Arabs palpitated with joy at hearing that the Mufti has succeeded in reaching an Arab country. The news sounded like thunder to the ears of some American, British, and Jewish tyrants. The lion is at last free, and he will roam the Arabian jungle to clear it of wolves.





> The great leader is back after many years of suffering in exile. Some Zionist papers in Egypt printed by La Societé de Publicitéshout and cry because the Mufti is back. We cannot blame them for they realize the importance of the role played by the Mufti in the Arab struggle against the crime about to be committed by the Americans and the English…The Mufti is worth the people of a whole nation put together. The Mufti is Palestine and Palestine is the Mufti. Oh Amin! What a great, stubborn, terrific, wonderful man you are! All these years of exile did not affect your fighting spirit.





> Hitler’s and Mussolini’s defeat did not frighten you. Your hair did not turn grey of fright, and you are still full of life and fight. What a hero, what a miracle of a man. We wish to know what the Arab youth, Cabinet Ministers, rich men, and princes of Palestine, Syria, Iraq, Tunis, Morocco, and Tripoli are going to do to be worthy of this hero. Yes, this hero who challenged an empire and fought Zionism, with the help of Hitler and Germany. Germany and Hitler are gone, but Amin Al-Husseini will continue the struggle.












						Nazi Antisemitism & Islamist Hate
					

A review of recent scholarship on the shaping of the modern Middle East in the aftermath of the Holocaust




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 2

Al-Banna, himself an ardent admirer of Hitler since he first read Mein Kampf, then compared Husseini to Mohammed and Christ.

When al-Banna wrote his panegyric to Husseini, the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt had a membership approaching 500,000 sympathizers and was the world’s leading Islamist organization. The Brotherhood sought to establish a state based on sharia law. It proposed to abolish political parties and parliamentary democracy. It called for nationalization of industry, banks, and land. It proposed an Islamist version of national socialism and anticommunism, and waged cultural war for male supremacy against sexual freedom and equality for women. It led the cry of opposition to the Zionist project in Palestine with language that made no distinction between antisemitism and anti-Zionism. It was recognized at the time by the Egyptian left as a reactionary if not fascist organization. Hence, al-Banna’s praise for the Nazi collaborator Husseini was not at all surprising for his liberal and left-leaning contemporaries.

After four decades of Soviet and PLO propaganda during the Cold War, then another four decades of Islamist propaganda from the government of Iran and organizations such as Hamas and Hezbollah, the reactionary and antisemitic core of the Muslim Brotherhood and the ideas of al-Banna and Haj Amin el-Husseini have, for many, been lost from view, were never known in the first place, or are dismissed as musty historical details. Yet al-Banna’s statement that Husseini would “continue the struggle” that Hitler had waged against the Jews and Zionism proved correct. As leader of the Arab Higher Committee in Palestine, Husseini did “continue the struggle” against the Jews by insisting on war in 1947 and 1948 in order to prevent Israel’s establishment, and by fueling the fusion of Islamism and Palestinian nationalism that would make rejecting the fact of Israel’s existence a core principle of Arab politics for the next half-century.

In the past 30 years, historical scholarship has confirmed what American liberals and leftists, French Socialists, Communists, and Gaullists, and Communists in the Soviet Union, Poland, and Czechoslovakia understood at the time. The realities of Palestinian nationalist collaboration with the Nazis were a matter of public knowledge and opprobrium around the world in the immediate postwar years, when American liberals in Congress, such as Senator Robert F. Wagner and Congressman Emanuel Celler, the editors of The Nation magazine, the leftist dailies PM and the New York Post, and leaders of the American Zionist Emergency Council, as well as Simon Wiesenthal in Vienna, published documents from German government files offering compelling evidence of Amin al-Husseini’s enthusiasm for the Nazis and his visceral hatred of Judaism, Jews, and the Zionist project. These leaders and publications urged Britain, France, and the United States to indict “the Mufti” for war crimes, but the three governments, with Arab sensibilities in mind, refused to hold a trial that might have ended his political career. His “escape” from a year of house arrest by the French government in June 1946 and return to a hero’s welcome in Cairo and Beirut was part of a larger loss of memory in the West about the crimes of Nazism that accompanied the early years of the Cold War.











						Nazi Antisemitism & Islamist Hate
					

A review of recent scholarship on the shaping of the modern Middle East in the aftermath of the Holocaust




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 3

In recent decades, the views of journalists and political figures in the New York of the 1940s have found confirmation in scholarship by historians in Britain, Germany, Israel, and the United States. Working in American, British, French, and German government archives, and with Arabic-language texts, they have produced further evidence of the significant role collaboration with the Nazis played in shaping the founding ideas of the Muslim Brotherhood and of Palestinian Arab rejectionism.

Yet following the Soviet turn against Israel during the antisemitic “anti-cosmopolitan” purges of 1949-1956, the Soviet bloc and then the Palestine Liberation Organization succeeded in convincing much of international leftist opinion that these connections never existed or were insignificant. Hence the PLO, having obscured the Nazi connections of its founding father, was able to reinvent itself as an icon of leftist anti-imperialism. While some Arab states have themselves moved away from the toxic mixture of Islamism, anti-Jewish hatred, and Palestinian nationalist rejectionism that al-Banna and Husseini implanted, their campaigns have had a continuing impact in Western universities, where they serve as the ideological foundation of academic anti-Zionism and the resulting BDS campaigns of recent decades, which have aligned the Western left with the after-life of Hitler’s Nazi Party and its larger designs for the Middle East.

The refusal to indict Amin al-Husseini and put him on trial for the war crimes he committed through his rigid allegiance to the Nazi state constituted an enormous, missed opportunity to draw public attention to the ideological sources of Arab rejection of the Zionist project. This formative history was not entirely neglected. In 1965, Joseph Schechtman, who had worked in New York with the American Zionist Emergency Council in the immediate postwar years, published The Mufti and the Führer: The Rise and Fall of Haj Amin el-Husseini, a work that exposed the Nazi collaboration of the leaders of the Palestinian Arabs. In 1986, historian Bernard Lewis focused scholarly attention on this issue in Semites and Antisemites: An Inquiry into Conflict and Prejudice. Despite the quality of their research, these works received only minimal attention from historians of the Nazi regime. Far more influential was Orientalism, the work of Columbia professor of literature Edward Said, which succeeded in pushing aside the evidence of the historians and presenting the Palestinian Arabs as innocent victims of Western imperialism and colonialism.










						Nazi Antisemitism & Islamist Hate
					

A review of recent scholarship on the shaping of the modern Middle East in the aftermath of the Holocaust




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 4

In 1988, with the publication of Klaus Gensicke’s Der Mufti von Jerusalem, Amin el-Husseini, und die Nationalsozialisten by Peter Lang Publishers in West Germany, scholarship on Husseini’s collaboration with the Nazi regime took a significant step forward. The book was originally Gensicke’s 1987 doctoral dissertation, completed at the Free University in West Berlin, which unfortunately did not lead to an academic career at one of Germany’s universities. It was published again in 2007 in Germany, and in English in 2011 by Vallentine Mitchell in London.

Gensicke’s pioneering research offered the first exploration of Husseini’s role based on the declassified archives of the German Foreign Office, the headquarters of the SS, the Reich Security Main Office, and the Nazi Propaganda Ministry. As a result, he was able to offer far more detail about the depth of Husseini’s enthusiasm for Hitler and the Nazis, including his close working relationships with officials in the German Foreign Office; contributions to Nazi propaganda; collaboration with Heinrich Himmler and the SS, especially in Yugoslavia; details about monthly financial support he received from the Nazi regime; and textual evidence of the depths of his hatred of Judaism and Jews, which underlay his hatred of the Zionist project. 

Der Mufti von Jerusalem revealed that Husseini told German Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop that the Arabs were “natural friends of Germany because both are engaged in the struggle against their three common enemies: the English, the Jews and Bolshevism.” Husseini offered to assist the Nazi war effort with intelligence cooperation and sabotage operations in North Africa. Gensicke included details of Husseini’s famous meeting with Hitler of November 28, 1941, during which Hitler promised that when the German armies reached the southern edge of the Caucuses, he would aim at the destruction of the Jews of North Africa and the Middle East, and he would appoint the Mufti to be spokesperson of the Arab world. Gensicke revealed Husseini’s cooperation with German intelligence officials, his enthusiasm for General Erwin Rommel’s military victories in spring and summer 1941 in North Africa, and his efforts to establish a German-Arab legion, as well as a Bosnian Muslim SS Division in Yugoslavia. In 1988, his German language audience could read that on December 11, 1942, Husseini wrote to Hitler to praise “close cooperation between the millions of Muslims in the world and Germany with its Allies in the Tripartite Pact, that is directed against the common enemies, Jews, Bolsheviks and Anglo-Saxons, will with God’s help lead to a victorious outcome of this war for the Axis Powers.”

Der Mufti von Jerusalem included key passages of Husseini’s speech at the opening ceremony of the Islamic Institute in Berlin on December 18, 1942. In it, as reported by the Arabic-language radio and in the German-language press, he declared that the Jews had been enemies of Islam since the days of Mohammed and asserted that they ruled the United States as well as godless Communism in the Soviet Union. World War II, he said, had “been unleashed by World Jewry.” At the Islamic Institute on November 2, 1943, Husseini cited passages in the Koran to assert that divine anger was aimed at the Jews. Gensicke revealed that Husseini had urged governments in Eastern Europe not to allow Jews to leave Europe for Palestine. Instead, Husseini suggested that they be “relocated” to Poland and placed under what he called “active surveillance.” In so doing, Gensicke brought the attention of his German readers to the findings of a 1947 report by Nation Associates on the Arab Higher Committee, as well as to Schechtman’s The Mufti and the Führer. He cited evidence that Husseini had worked closely with Heinrich Himmler in training Imams who would work with the Bosnian SS division and with Muslim soldiers fighting with the Nazis on the Eastern Front, and that the Nazi regime paid Husseini 90,000 marks a month from 1942 to 1945.

After the publication of Der Mufti von Jerusalem und die Nationalsozialisten, scholars, journalists, writers, and an interested public in Germany had abundant evidence to confirm the links between the founding leader of the national movement of the Palestine Arabs and the Nazi regime during the years of World War II and the Holocaust, and of the central role that Husseini’s interpretation of Islam played in his politics. Yet Gensicke’s pathbreaking work was published at a time when the romance surrounding the Palestinian movement and views of Israel as a recurrence of fascism still found advocates on the West German left. It had modest if any impact on scholarship in Germany or elsewhere.










						Nazi Antisemitism & Islamist Hate
					

A review of recent scholarship on the shaping of the modern Middle East in the aftermath of the Holocaust




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 5

Al Qaeda’s attacks on the United States on September 11, 2001 sparked renewed interest in continuities and breaks between Nazism and Islamism. Osama Bin Laden’s hatred of Jews, Judaism, and Israel was unambiguous and, for his associates and followers, a source of pride. The month after the attacks, I wrote an articledescribing Al Qaeda as a phenomenon of the extreme right, an example of “reactionary modernism,” a term I had found useful in describing the German right and the Nazis. Yet Al Qaeda’s blend of modern conspiracy theory and religious citations of Islamic texts remained to be explored. In 2003, two of the West’s finest intellectuals, Paul Berman in Brooklyn and Matthias Küntzel, living north of Hamburg, published pathbreaking books that connected fascism and Nazism in Europe’s past with the Islamist terrorists of the turn of the century.

In 2003, ca ira, a small left-liberal press in Freiburg published Küntzel’s Djihad und Judenhass: Über die neuen antijüdischen Krieg (“Jihad and Jew-Hatred: On the New Anti-Jewish War”). It was a second turning point in this discussion, combining new research as well as a synthesis of previous scholarship. Küntzel brought Gensicke’s findings to the attention of ca ira’s liberal and left-liberal readership. In his epilogue, Küntzel noted that none of the scholarly journals of history and politics in Germany had reviewed Gensicke’s work. Though it addressed issues central to a topic of great public interest—the conflict between Israel and the Palestinian Arabs—the German press and media ignored it as well. So did many scholars of the Middle East. Or, if they did discuss the book, they refused to face the full implications of the evidence Gensicke had presented.

Küntzel attributed this neglect to “the fact that it is Israel, more than any other country, which provokes the German left as reflexively to make comparisons with National Socialism,” a habit that had “to do with the specific needs of Germans for identification and projection.” First the radical left of the 1970s, then increasingly mainstream politicians, made the Nazi analogy to fulfill an “unconscious wish for unburdening” of the German past. Küntzel wrote that “knowledge of the connection, embodied in the Mufti, between the Palestinian national movement and National Socialism would complicate the [German left’s] identification with the Palestinians as well as the projection of the German policy of extermination onto Israel.” The result was denial or minimization of the connection between the Palestinian national movement and National Socialism.











						Nazi Antisemitism & Islamist Hate
					

A review of recent scholarship on the shaping of the modern Middle East in the aftermath of the Holocaust




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Educational material for Palestinian students provided by the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) promotes jihadi violence and incites antisemitism, according to a new report by Israeli education watchdog Impact-se.

Released on Thursday, the Review of 2022 UNRWA-Produced Study Materials in the Palestinian Territories found that the UNRWA curriculum describes Jews as “impure and inherently treacherous” and teaches that murdering Israelis leads to glory and martyrdom. The findings were made after UNRWA’s maintaining several times that its curricula was purged of antisemitism.

Examples included in Impact-se’s findings include a grammar lesson that uses the sentence, “The Palestinians sacrifice their blood to liberate Jerusalem,” and “Arabic Drill Cards” for 9th graders that say, “When the [Muslim] nation is negligent in protecting al-Aqsa, then the Jews will dare to defile it.” Neither does Israel appear on any maps.

Much of the material is “UNRWA branded,” Impact-se continued, but it cannot be accessed through its online education portal and is essentially hidden from public scrutiny.

“After a similar scandal last year, UNRWA promised that all offending material produced by them would be removed. It seems that UNRWA has interpreted this as removal from the website, where it can be scrutinized, rather than removed from actual classrooms,” Impact-se CEO Marcus Sheff  said in a statement. “UNRWA was again made aware of our concerns just two months ago.”

He observed that the US “is currently financing UNRWA to the tune of $338 million annually, the majority of which goes to education. Sadly, it is clear that hate teaching in UNRWA schools is increasing rather than abating since US funding was restarted. Surely, the will can be found to enforce policy, given that red lines are being crossed so egregiously.”

(full article online)









						UNRWA Palestinian Textbooks Still Inciting Antisemitism and Jihadi Violence, Concludes New Report
					

Palestinian employees of UNRWA in Gaza City demonstrate against the US decision in Jan 2018 to cut contributions to the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even as the overnight construction was taking place, the Jewish residents alerted the army and the Civil Administration and demanded that they stop the work and demolish the building, as it is a blatant violation of the Oslo accords. According to the residents, the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories has pledged to enforce the law in the area but so far this has not been done.

Shortly after the complaint to the Civil Administration, the Jewish residents documented the visit of the Canadian delegation, which included two uniformed military personnel. The same delegation was also documented during a visit to the Arab village of Surif, located 15 miles northwest of the city of Hebron near the settlement of Karmei Zur in Gush Etzion, and this week was discovered again holding a meeting with PA Arabs near the village of Kisan in eastern Gush Etzion, also in Area C.

To reiterate: Area C in Judea and Samaria is under Israeli security and civilian control, as was recognized on September 28, 1995, with the signing of the Oslo II Agreement. The area includes more than 100 Jewish settlements and dozens of outposts, with an estimated population of more than 400,000, as well as the roads leading to the settlements, Arab villages, IDF bases and fire zones, and uninhabited areas. The Coordinator of Government Operations in the Territories in 2012 estimated the number of Arabs living in Area C at 90,000, noting that it was about 3% of the Arab residents of Judea and Samaria. UN figures are much higher, but those include eastern Jerusalem and Arab villages that are mostly in Areas A and B but extend into Area C.

It is safe to assume that through the PA’s illegal efforts in the last ten years, the number of Arabs in the Israeli-governed Area C has increased significantly.







Canadian Army officers met illegally with PA officials in Area C, according to Regavim. / Tamar Sikurel, Regavim
“Imagine if IDF Chief of Staff Kochavi were to walk around the Canadian border wearing a uniform with ranks on his shoulder and reinforcing criminal border smugglers,” said Regavim’s CEO Meir Deutsch, adding, “Is Canada planning to start a war with Israel?”

Deutsch said that the presence of a senior military official from a foreign country encouraging criminals who have invaded state lands under the auspices of the PA is utterly insane and a blatant and rude violation of the sovereignty of the State of Israel.

“We call today on the foreign ministry to summon the Canadian Ambassador for a reprimand and demand that it be made clear that such an intervention is a fatal blow to international relations. Such gross interference is insane,” Deutsch said.

I contacted the Canadian embassy in Tel Aviv for their response and was asked to send my inquiry by email (très 1992). Will update our readers as soon as I receive it (and the pony express horses are given ample water and hay).

(full article online)









						Exposé: Canadian Army Helping PA Take Over Israel’s Section of Judea & Samaria
					

The land where the meeting took place is a state land designated for agriculture and belonging to the nearby settlement of Maon.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Deutsch said that the presence of a senior military official from a foreign country encouraging criminals who have invaded state lands under the auspices of the PA is utterly insane and a blatant and rude violation of the sovereignty of the State of Israel.


Area C is not in the state of Israel. And besides, Oslo expired.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Child Abuse.   Pure Child Abuse. ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds of Palestinian lawyers marched in Ramallah on Tuesday to protest against the continuous establishing laws by decree by the Palestinian Authority.

The march was intended to head towards the Palestinian presidency headquarters at the Al-Muqataa compound in Ramallah, before stopping at a barrier built by the Palestinian police force.

"We decided to march today to deliver a message to the president Mahmoud Abbas, confident that he will hear us," Suheil Ashour, president of the Palestinian Bar Association told _The New Arab_.

"Our message to the president is that legislation by decree, which affects the rights and liberties of Palestinians must stop," Ashour stressed.

"This way of making laws came as a result of the abnormal conditions of the Palestinian people's political life," Ashour added. "Since these conditions continue, our precise demand is the rationing and revision of all the laws-by-decree that have been issued, and call upon the resuming of the normal legislative procedure."


(full article online)










						Palestinian lawyers protest against legislation by decree
					

"This way of making laws came as a result of the abnormal conditions of the Palestinian people's political life," pointed out Suheil Ashour, president of the Palestinian Bar Association.




					english.alaraby.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan

Gaza media is announcing the times for buses to transport people to Jerusalem for Eid al Adha:

They will start at Rafah at 4:30 AM and take more passengers as they move northward through Gaza.

There are strict rules that the pilgrims must be over 50 for women, 55 for men, and they cannot take electronic devices and a list of other things. They must return to Gaza the same day.

Israel provided 400 permits to visit Al Aqsa, and 50 0permits to visit family members in the West Bank and Israel. 

Israel made the decision based on things being currently calm in Gaza. It wants to reward ordinary Gazans when things are quiet - and when Hamas or Islamic Jihad shoots rockets, these benefits are taken away. 

This is part of the reason Israel has been allowing workers' permits from Gaza as well. 

Giving rewards for acting like normal human beings. What a concept!











						Israel allowing hundreds of Gazans to visit Al Aqsa and elsewhere for Eid al Adha
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A follower of mine from Brazil asked me a question on Twitter:


> Good morning, Sr. Elder of Ziyon. I'm from Brazil and could you tell why does Palestine hate Israel? In Brazil, all history teachers love Palestine and hate Israel. Why??


My brief response, expanded here:

Anti-Zionism is the modern (and socially acceptable) version of antisemitism. My book describes it in great detail. The unhinged loathing you see for Israel and Zionists have few parallels beyond historic hate of Jews. (And Palestinians admit they hate Jews in Arabic.) 

Anti-Zionists will claim that they are only supporting human rights, or opposing Israeli policies. But there is an entire NGO industry dedicated to making up or exaggerating Israeli crimes without context and without comparison to others. See my recent post on how Ben and Jerry's ignore human rights abuses in many countries they sell ice cream to. 

In order to accuse Israel of "apartheid," for example, Amnesty and HRW had to create an entirely new definition of apartheid that only applies to Israel. Now haters can point to that and claim Israel is worse than anyone - which is objectively absurd. 



The haters also go on to redefine Zionism itself. Zionism is a movement supporting self determination for the Jewish people. Anti-Zionists make up new definitions to justify their hate.

Another way to prove this is that virtually all of these people who pretend to care about Palestinian rights have little to say about discrimination against Palestinians in Arab countries. They are only upset when they can blame...Jews.

By any normal yardstick, Israel cares *more *about human rights than most countries. It is *more *progressive. It is far more tolerant of Muslims than much of Europe. It has worked harder than almost every other country to avoid civilian casualties in war. 

Haters deflect and ignore the facts. The only reason for their obsession is because Israel is a Jewish state. 










						A brief Twitter thread on anti-Zionism and antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A follower of mine from Brazil asked me a question on Twitter:
> 
> My brief response, expanded here:
> 
> Anti-Zionism is the modern (and socially acceptable) version of antisemitism. My book describes it in great detail. The unhinged loathing you see for Israel and Zionists have few parallels beyond historic hate of Jews. (And Palestinians admit they hate Jews in Arabic.)
> 
> Anti-Zionists will claim that they are only supporting human rights, or opposing Israeli policies. But there is an entire NGO industry dedicated to making up or exaggerating Israeli crimes without context and without comparison to others. See my recent post on how Ben and Jerry's ignore human rights abuses in many countries they sell ice cream to.
> 
> In order to accuse Israel of "apartheid," for example, Amnesty and HRW had to create an entirely new definition of apartheid that only applies to Israel. Now haters can point to that and claim Israel is worse than anyone - which is objectively absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> The haters also go on to redefine Zionism itself. Zionism is a movement supporting self determination for the Jewish people. Anti-Zionists make up new definitions to justify their hate.
> 
> Another way to prove this is that virtually all of these people who pretend to care about Palestinian rights have little to say about discrimination against Palestinians in Arab countries. They are only upset when they can blame...Jews.
> 
> By any normal yardstick, Israel cares *more *about human rights than most countries. It is *more *progressive. It is far more tolerant of Muslims than much of Europe. It has worked harder than almost every other country to avoid civilian casualties in war.
> 
> Haters deflect and ignore the facts. The only reason for their obsession is because Israel is a Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A brief Twitter thread on anti-Zionism and antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Oh jeeze.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over more than a century of war against the Jewish people’s sovereignty over their ancestral and indigenous homeland, the Palestinians and their allies have been relentless.

They tried to snuff out the Jewish state at birth with overwhelming military force and lost. They lost again in 1967 and 1973. They tried to weaken Israel economically with regional and global boycotts. They failed. Then the Palestinians used terrorism that followed Israelis wherever they went—cruise ships, Jewish community centers and even the Olympics.

-----
Israeli leaders should say to the Palestinians, ahead of Biden’s arrival, that the Palestinians must clearly and publicly recognize the legitimacy and permanence of Israel as the national homeland of the Jewish people. The P.A. should disarm terrorist groups, stop all incitement and rid its education system of anti-Semitism and hostility towards Israel. It must also cease payments to terrorists and their families and end all BDS activities against Israel in the international arena, including at the International Criminal Court.

Nothing less than this will end the conflict with Israel.

Once these steps are taken, the war will be over, Israelis will live in peace and security and the Palestinian people will be free of the burden of war. Then public funds can be used to build governmental, social welfare, education and healthcare systems.

For Palestinians to succeed, their leaders must accept Israel’s terms and their own defeat in the struggle to end Jewish sovereignty.

This is what Israeli leaders mean when they say, “We will only have peace with the Arabs when they love their children more than they hate us.”

If the Palestinians reject Israel’s terms, which they most certainly will, Israel will need to enforce them. Israel needs to apply pressure—economic, military and diplomatic—until its demands are met.

Israel needs to take control and put a stop to enemy tactics that are costing Israel lives and livelihoods.

This is the path to victory.

The defeated do not make demands, the victors do.



(full article online)









						The defeated do not make demands, the victors do
					

It's time for Israel to show the Palestinians that they have lost their war against Jewish sovereignty.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Jews fleeing Hitler were far less welcome than Muslims are in today's America. That Jewish refugees posed a serious threat to national security was argued by government officials in the State Department to the FBI as well as President Franklin Roosevelt himself. One of my scientific heroes, Richard Feynman, was rejected in 1935 by Columbia University for being Jewish. Fortunately, MIT accepted him.

"What changed outsiders into insiders was a secret weapon. That weapon was brain power. Regarded as the primary natural resource by Jews inside and outside Israel it is an obsession for parents who, spoon by spoon, zealously ladle knowledge into their children. The state too knows its responsibility: Israel has more museums and libraries per capita than any other country. Children born to Ashkenazi parents are assumed as prime state assets who will start a business, discover some important scientific truth, invent some gadget, create a work of art, or write a book. Brain power makes teeny-tiny Israel a technological giant before which every Arab country must bow.

(full article online)











						Liberal Pakistani Writer And Nuclear Scientist Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy: 'European Jews Fleeing Hitler Were Far Less Welcome Than Muslims Are In Today's America'; 'There Is Only One Muslim Country That Israel Truly Fears – Iran'
					

Dr. Pervez Hoodbhoy, a Pakistani nuclear scientist and respected academic known for his liberal views, recently wrote an article, titled "Israel's Secret Weapon," stressing the importance of education in the advancement of nations while criticizing a range of conspiracy theories against Israel...




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

One poem describes dying as Palestinian martyrs by killing Israelis in terrorist attacks as a “hobby.”

IMPACT-se noted that the U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, recently discussed anti-Semitism in UNRWA education at a House Appropriations Committee budget hearing, calling it “a red line for all of us.” She asserted that the Biden administration was working “very closely” with UNRWA, has “monitored their work,” and “will be watching what they [UNRWA] do with these textbooks.”

IMPACT-se CEO Marcus Sheff stressed that Washington is currently financing UNRWA to the tune of $338 million annually, the majority of which goes to education.

“Sadly, it is clear that hate teaching in UNRWA schools is increasing rather than abating since U.S. funding was restarted. Surely, the will can be found to enforce policy, given that red lines are being crossed so egregiously,” Sheff said.

*“*After a similar scandal last year,” he continued, “UNRWA promised that all offending material produced by them would be removed. It seems that UNRWA has interpreted this as removal from the website where it can be scrutinized, rather than removal from actual classrooms.”


(full article online)









						Study: UNRWA materials urge Palestinians to take up ‘hobby’ of killing Israelis
					

The IMPACT-se study cites grammar exercise teaching that “the Palestinians sacrifice their blood to liberate Jerusalem.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

This is a fun article from JTA in 1951 describing how useless the UN had been in the Middle East - -and how the Arab enemies of Israel were hijacking it for their purposes even then.















						Even in 1951, it was obvious that the UN was useless for solving any Middle East problems
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Over more than a century of war against the Jewish people’s sovereignty over their ancestral and indigenous homeland, the Palestinians and their allies have been relentless.
> 
> They tried to snuff out the Jewish state at birth with overwhelming military force and lost. They lost again in 1967 and 1973. They tried to weaken Israel economically with regional and global boycotts. They failed. Then the Palestinians used terrorism that followed Israelis wherever they went—cruise ships, Jewish community centers and even the Olympics.
> 
> -----
> Israeli leaders should say to the Palestinians, ahead of Biden’s arrival, that the Palestinians must clearly and publicly recognize the legitimacy and permanence of Israel as the national homeland of the Jewish people. The P.A. should disarm terrorist groups, stop all incitement and rid its education system of anti-Semitism and hostility towards Israel. It must also cease payments to terrorists and their families and end all BDS activities against Israel in the international arena, including at the International Criminal Court.
> 
> Nothing less than this will end the conflict with Israel.
> 
> Once these steps are taken, the war will be over, Israelis will live in peace and security and the Palestinian people will be free of the burden of war. Then public funds can be used to build governmental, social welfare, education and healthcare systems.
> 
> For Palestinians to succeed, their leaders must accept Israel’s terms and their own defeat in the struggle to end Jewish sovereignty.
> 
> This is what Israeli leaders mean when they say, “We will only have peace with the Arabs when they love their children more than they hate us.”
> 
> If the Palestinians reject Israel’s terms, which they most certainly will, Israel will need to enforce them. Israel needs to apply pressure—economic, military and diplomatic—until its demands are met.
> 
> Israel needs to take control and put a stop to enemy tactics that are costing Israel lives and livelihoods.
> 
> This is the path to victory.
> 
> The defeated do not make demands, the victors do.
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defeated do not make demands, the victors do
> 
> 
> It's time for Israel to show the Palestinians that they have lost their war against Jewish sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org





Sixties Fan said:


> For Palestinians to succeed, their leaders must accept Israel’s terms and their own defeat in the struggle to end Jewish sovereignty.


It bothers Israel that the Palestinians have never surrendered or ceded any territory to Israel.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It bothers Israel that the Palestinians have never surrendered or ceded any territory to Israel.


It bothers pal squatters that they never held sovereign control over any territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

We wish that we were wrong in our prediction about PCUSA. Sadly, we were not.

No Jews were invited to committee meetings in preparation for the PCUSA’s upcoming General Assembly, but “Jews” were very much in evidence. A raft of anti-Israel resolutions, all of them unthinkable just eight years ago, were discussed and passed. And it’s not a huge surprise.

Over the last several decades, PCUSA has lost hundreds of thousands of members, and many dozens of churches.

When it comes to Israel, the PCUSA initially focused on the alleged evils of “the occupation.” Now its hate has vastly expanded, from discussions on withholding military aid from Israel, to labeling Israel as “apartheid” and supporting the Kairos Palestine statement — a pseudo-theological document that denies the connection between Jews and the land to which they were attached since Biblical times. PCUSA also gives a moral pass to Palestinian terrorism.

PCUSA’s fig leaf self-description as supporting both sides in a complex dispute has been dropped, leaving PCUSA’s naked anti-Israel worldview on full display.

Over the years, the PCUSA would mourn the destruction in Gaza without mentioning the thousands of rockets launched from Gaza into Israel. Throughout, however, PCUSA was careful not to attack Jews. At most, it was “Zionists” who were guilty.

But now, they’ve dropped the pretense. The commissioners who spoke at recent meetings spoke openly, not about Israelis, but about “Jews,” and things “Jewish” — such as, “The Israeli regime … advances one group, Jews, over another, Palestinians.”

The final spiral actually began last year, with a statement by PCUSA’s Stated Clerk, J. Herbert Nelson, who conveyed in the style of Louis Farrakhan: “The nation of Israel has declared Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.” He then went on to demand that Jews in America use their power to rein in their errant brothers and sisters. He thus channeled multiple stereotypes about Jews — collective guilt and monetary power — all while antisemites were attacking Jews walking the streets of New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, and other US cities.

None of this happens in a vacuum. The World Council of Churches (WCC), representing some 500 million Christians in 110 countries, has been antagonistic towards Israel since its inception in 1948.

The WCC’s hostility towards the Jewish state reached its nadir with the election of the Rev. Jerry Pillay of South Africa to its top position. Speaking to a PCUSA group in 2014, he advocated for global BDS (boycott, divestment, and sanctions), whose mission includes the dismantling of Israel, and has been recognized as fundamentally antisemitic by foreign governments and a number of US states. He has spoken of the “exclusionary and violent character of the Israeli Zionist project,” and decried the creation of a Jewish state “on the land of Palestine.”

In self-defense and with unmitigated chutzpah, Rev. Pillay wrote, “I sincerely value and cherish my Jewish friends and the Jewish community and faith.” Claiming to cherish the Jewish faith while ignoring the connection between Jews and their historic homeland is the equivalent of professing love for all Christians — except for those who believe in Jesus.

What churches say still has influence — from world diplomacy to the board room.

But today, we live in interesting times. We used to look to faith leaders for moral guidance. Now we invoke corporate CEOs. Want to know what’s wrong with BDS? Here is what Unilever said in reversing Ben & Jerry’s boycott of Israel:



> Unilever “…rejects completely and repudiates unequivocally any form of discrimination or intolerance. Antisemitism has no place in any society. We have never expressed any support for the Boycott Divestment Sanctions (BDS) movement and have no intention of changing that position.”


We will continue to work with Christians of all denominations to defeat the efforts of all who seek to demean, degrade, and ultimately destroy the Jewish people’s return to Zion.


(full article online)









						Presbyterian Church (USA) Scrapes the Bottom of the Antisemitic Slippery Slope
					

Members of the Presbyterian Church USA’s Israel Palestine Mission Network pose in front of Israel’s security barrier during one of …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli judoka Sagi Muki embraces champion Saeid Mollaei after their mtach, at the 2022 Judo Grand Slam in Budapest, July 9, 2022. Mollaei is now representing Azerbaijan. (Video screenshot)









						Israeli judoka Muki loses to Iranian defector and friend Mollaei in 1st-ever matchup
					

Former Iran champion, now representing Azerbaijan, fled after being forced by officials to avoid facing his now 'friend for life' in 2019




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Does this person actually know what Saturday is for Jews, especially in Israel ? ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

World Jewish Congress president Ronald Lauder made a splash earlier this month when, in Arab News, he suggested a new "Marshall Plan" for Palestinians to help bring peace.




> It might seem counterintuitive, given the decades of failed peace efforts, but I believe this is exactly the right time to offer the Palestinians a new initiative — one that they cannot turn down. What I am suggesting is a “Marshall Plan” that would offer the next generation of Palestinians a future of wealth, success and self-reliance, rather than the dismal prospects of the past.
> 
> Just as the Marshall Plan put Europe on a sound financial footing, the Palestinian plan should focus on the creation of small businesses, home building, hotels, restaurants and job creation that would offer a positive future to the next generation.
> 
> A fixed sum of money could be given to young entrepreneurs to create new businesses, which would be closely monitored. If they prove to be viable but need a financial boost after a year, another small infusion could be given. In other words, provide Palestinians with all the things that made Israel and other countries financially viable, which would help create a new and successful Palestine.
> 
> Within three-to-five years, I believe per capita wealth would double annually. The wealthier a future Palestinian nation becomes, the more likely it is that it could be the viable, successful country it should be — and every country in the region would benefit from this change.



This is short-sighted, for a number of reasons.

First of all, for decades, the per-capita aid to the Palestinians has dwarfed that of every other nation. In other words, they have already been the recipients of the most extensive "Marshall Plan" in history - and it has not moderated them one bit.








Notice that even in 2019, when the US has sharply reduced aid to the Palestinians under Trump, they still received nearly double the aid per capita of the next highest recipient and quadruple that of #3.

In 2009, they received some six times what the next highest recipient was. But that didn't stop three more wars from Gaza.

Throwing money at the problem doesn't solve anything when it comes to Palestinians.

Secondly, while the PA budget is in very bad shape, a lot of that is because the government itself insists on giving a significant percentage of its budget to reward terrorism. As long as that is happening, the PA cannot and must not be a recipient of aid, directly or indirectly.  The message from the world must be that this is unacceptable - not that we will send yet *more *money.

Thirdly, the Palestinians themselves ridicule the idea. They want Jerusalem and Hebron to be Judenrein, they demand "return" to destroy Israel demographically, they think that the ICC and UN and "human rights" NGOs will destroy Israel given enough time so they can sit back and wait. 

What about aid to individual entrepreneurs, as Lauder suggests? That is also already happening. The US, Canada and private initiatives are already investing tens of millions to help Palestinian businesses. And it is not a bad idea. Palestinians high tech teams are already partnering with their Israeli counterparts. Israel is expected to increase 4G wireless networking in the territories during Biden's visit, which should help Palestinian high tech firms find partners worldwide. The Palestinian Authority does not seem to recognize that services that could be done remotely like coding should be a national priority.

Creative Palestinians will find ways to build up their businesses anyway. But they aren't the problem that needs solving.

The main problem is that the majority of Palestinians think that terrorism is the best Palestinian strategy, as the most recent poll shows.

Throwing money at people who believe in terrorism is not how to bring peace. The PA, Hamas and those who support the goals of destroying Israel should be getting less money, not more. The linkage should be explicit. 

Which is what Israel is already doing. It links work permits to calm. When there is relative peace, more Palestinians can enjoy the benefits of being neighbors with an economic powerhouse. As soon as a rocket is shot towards Israel or a Jenin terrorist stabs someone in Tel Aviv, the borders get sealed - an obvious and logical response to a country under attack. Palestinians can see the linkage between their actions and consequences, and they don't want to suffer the consequences. Even Hamas has been acting to keep things calm.

This is not peace. With the current Palestinian mindset, it will never bring peace. But it brings calm, and that is the best we can hope for.

Throwing money at the problem gives a *disincentive *for Palestinians to cooperate with Israel. It gives the false impression that they don't need to think about working together with Israel because the cash is coming in anyway. 

Linking their actions with immediate consequences - both positive and negative - is the best and most effective way to save lives, and, ultimately, to allow both sides to prosper.











						There's been a "Marshall Plan" for Palestinians for decades. It didn't work.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As U.S. President Joe Biden prepares to visit Jerusalem, a June 2022 survey of the nearly 400,000 Palestinians there, commissioned by the Washington Institute and conducted by the Palestine Center for Public Opinion, shows that this public has reverted to relatively moderate positions—compared both to pre-pandemic polls and to West Bank attitudes today.

This new trend is most vividly expressed on the bellwether question of citizenship options. Today, half (48%) of the city’s Palestinian residents say that, if they had to make a choice, they would prefer to become citizens of Israel, rather than of a Palestinian state. From 2017 to early 2020, that figure hovered around just 20%.  Today, only a minority (43%) of East Jerusalemites say they would pick Palestine; while the remainder (9%) would opt for Jordanian citizenship.  Among West Bankers, the comparable figures are Israel, 25%; Palestine, 65%; Jordan, 10%.

(full article online)









						New Poll Reveals Moderate Trend Among East Jerusalem Palestinians
					

A new poll captures East Jerusalem attitudes towards Arab-Israeli rapprochement, involvement from other Arab countries, and U.S. policy on the conflict.




					www.washingtoninstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Palestinians are notorious for spreading fake news through “Pallywood” videos that are designed to whip up hatred against the Jewish state.

The videos are often staged and presented in a way that supports the Palestinian “victim” narrative and do not represent the truth at all.

Join Israel advocate Yoseph Haddad and play a game to find out what is fake and what is real news.

(full article online)









						WATCH: Pallywood is Not Reality! Palestinian Films Slander Israel | United with Israel
					

Palestinian videos are staged to present a false image of Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to this tweet by Amnesty International UK Campaigns Manager Kristyan Benedict, Amnesty-UK will soon be selling "End Israel Apartheid" T-shirts.





I looked through the Amnesty USA and Amnesty UK website ad could not find any other merchandise that attacks a single nation.

No anti-Russia or anti-China or anti-Myanmar items. Nothing being sold against Afghanistan or Syria or North Korea.

But the issue isn't only that Amnesty decided that Israel should be given this unique treatment. It is that Amnesty knows that some people would proudly wear such a T-shirt.

Wearing a message T-shirt is a social activity. No one buys one to wear alone at home. They are meant to be seen. More importantly, they are meant to be responded to, if only subtly. People wear message T-shirts to feel the thrill of people agreeing. People want to wear messages that get those who read them to say "Yeah!" or "Clever!" or "Me too!" or just a smile and a nod. 





In the case of anti-Israel T-shirts, the wearer gets the positive feedback thrill because there are enough fellow haters that would respond positively. 

The reason you don't see "End Chinese Genocide" or "End Myanmar Persecution of Rohingya" T-shirts is because they wouldn't elicit the same positive response. No one wants to hang out with those T-shirt wearers; their message is fundamentally anti-social. Anyone who reads them are likely to be offended, too, because real human rights abuses are trivialized when placed on T-shirts.

But publicly proclaiming you hate Israel brings a thrill that would usually be amplified by the positive reactions of other haters. It is like being part of a club - just like the appeal of the German "League of Antisemites." 

The only nation that is is socially acceptable to publicly hate is the Jewish state. So the only T-shirts that Amnesty would ever sell that call out a specific nation would obviously be anti-Israel T-shirts. 

Just like the only nation called out for hate in Amnesty's children's book is also Israel. 











						The @Amnesty T-shirts that prove anti-Zionism is antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Why does the Palestinian cause get so much attention, when there are much more compelling causes around the world such as those of the Kurds, Uyghurs, and other stateless and oppressed people? There are more demonstrations on university campuses against Israel than against Russia, China, Belarus and Iran. Why?
The answer has little to do with the Palestinians, and everything to do with Israel, as the nation state of the Jewish people. It is a political manifestation of international antisemitism. It is only because the nation accused of oppressing Palestinians is Israel.
It has little to do with the merits and everything to do with antisemitism. It calls itself anti-Zionism, but it is only a cover for anti-Jewish bigotry.
A recent example is the decision of Ben and Jerry's ice cream to boycott parts of Israel, while continuing to sell to countries in which far greater abuses occur. When asked why Ben and Jerry's limits their boycott only to Israel, its founders admitted they had no idea.
Who is leading the crowd of antisemitic bigots? The movement to single out the nation state of Israel for boycott, known as BDS, was originated by a Palestinian radical named Omar Barghouti, who does not hide the fact that his goal is the destruction of Israel....
Do the Palestinians deserve a state? Yes, but no more so than the Kurds and other stateless people. Why no more so? Because the Palestinians have been offered statehood numerous times and have rejected it.
Palestinians were offered a state on the vast majority of arable land, as part of a United Nations proposed two state solution; the Jews were offered a state on a far smaller area of arable land. The Jews accepted the compromise two state solution. The Arabs rejected it and went to war against the new Jewish state seeking to destroy it. It was this act of unlawful military aggression that resulted in the Palestinian refugee situation, which they call the "Nakba" ("catastrophe"). But it was a self-induced catastrophe. And many current Palestinian leaders and followers fault their predecessors for not accepting the two-state solution offered by the United Nations 75 years ago.
The Palestinians could have had a state in 1948, 1967, 2000-2001, 2005 and 2008. They still preferred no Jewish state to a Palestinian state living in peace with Israel. They can have a state now, if they would negotiate a compromise instead of fomenting terrorism.
I wonder how many of those who demonstrate against Israel have any idea of this history.


(full article online)









						Why is the Flawed Palestinian Cause So Prominent on the Hard Left?
					

Why does the Palestinian cause get so much attention, when there are much more compelling causes around the world such as those of the Kurds, Uyghurs, and other stateless and oppressed people? There are more demonstrations on university campuses against




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Jordan claims that this extradition would violate their constitution.
> 
> Of course Israel and the US don't give a rat's ass about any constitution.



Of course, and as an American citizen,
your first concern is the Jordanian constitution...

especially when it covers for America's enemies?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ If Arabs are fed up with Palestinians, why is the EU, US and others still showering the PA and Gaza with money? ]


The Palestinians can only blame themselves for antagonizing their Arab brothers and consequently losing the Arab money. The Palestinians have been spitting in the face of the Arab countries, while at the same time expecting these countries to continue funding them.
The Arabs are clearly not as naïve as the Americans and Europeans, who are continuing to pour millions of dollars annually on the Palestinians without conditions and without demanding accountability.
Had the Palestinians welcomed the many peace accords between Israel and the Arab states instead of condemning them and bad-mouthing the Arab leaders, they would have been in a much better situation today. They would have continued to receive financial aid from the Arabs and been able to use this money to build a better future for their children
The Arab countries have more urgent issues to deal with than the corrupt, thankless Palestinian leaders do. You can start with the welfare of their own people. The Palestinian leadership, by contrast, is happy to fail its people by indoctrinating generation after generation with bloodlust for Jews. When Palestinian society finds itself left in the global dust of progress, it can thank its leaders for bringing them to that sorry pass.

(full article online)









						Why Arabs Are Fed up With the Palestinians
					

The Palestinians can only blame themselves for antagonizing their Arab brothers and consequently losing the Arab money. The Palestinians have been spitting in the face of the Arab countries, while at the same time expecting these countries to continue




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

See the bright yellow stripe on the skirt? The color contrast make anyone wearing these clothes highly visible from a great distance

All religious places have a dress code. That’s normal. What’s not normal is changing the rules, incrementally increasing in demands, becoming more and more extreme. That’s not asking others to be respectful, it is a declaration of dominance. It’s a demand for submission.

And clothes are just a symbol of the greater coercion happening here.

*RACE BASED DISCRIMINATION *

Entering the Temple Mount compound, I was speaking in English to a tourist. The Waqf guard assumed that I was also a tourist and as a result, I was allowed to walk freely on the Mount.

Without even realizing where I was going, my feet pulled me to the most beautiful place on earth, the place where the ancient Jewish Temple used to stand.



The Dome of the Rock, built on top of the ruins of the ancient Jewish Temple

*Note:* Jews are not allowed to stand on the Dome of the Rock plaza, not just because of Islamic coercion. Those who follow halachic rules do not step on this holy ground out of fear of not adhering to the rules of how a Jew must approach the Temple.
My feeling about this is that this holy site is being constantly defiled by enemies of Israel. I am certain that God will forgive me if, out of ignorance I do something wrong. I am not a halachic authority of any kind and so it is worth noting that many of those who are, have deemed it permissible and even important for Jews to ascend the Temple Mount but instruct to stay off the plaza. There are organizations that guide Jews on ascension according to halacha, with ritual bathing (for purification) beforehand, not wearing leather shoes etc. There are lockers for shoes at the entrance of the Mount and there have been recent stories of glass shards strewn on the pathway to make the visit to Har Habyit, the Temple Mount, particularly “pleasant” for religious Jews walking barefoot.

Jews are herded in groups around the Mount by Israeli police (for their safety) and Waqf guards (to oversee them). Jews are not allowed to stray from the path, disconnect from the group, sit and relax under a tree and are urged to walk fast. Many Jews deliberately dawdle and more and more pray openly and sing as loudly as they can.

Not marked as a Jew, I could walk where I wanted. For the first time, I could do what I always wanted – sit down and just soak up the atmosphere. Like the Muslims can.

What a moment! Joy and revulsion rolled into one. To be in the place that makes my identity complete I had to hide my true self.

(full article online)










						Hiding my Jewish identity on the Temple Mount
					

After 2000 years of exile, the re-establishment of the Jewish State, and the reunification of our eternal capital Jerusalem, we are not yet home. My personal experience visiting the holiest site for the Jewish people.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Wednesday, Morocco's King Mohammed VI chaired a meeting of the Council of Ministers. A remarkable thing occurred:




> At the end of the Council's proceedings, the Minister of Interior made before His Majesty the King, may God preserve Him, a presentation on the measures elaborated, pursuant to the High Royal Instructions on the organization of the Moroccan Jewish community.
> 
> These measures are based on the supreme responsibility of His Majesty the King as Commander of the Faithful and guarantor of the free exercise of worship for all Moroccans, all religious confessions included, and come to enshrine the Hebrew tributary as a component of the Moroccan culture rich of its multiple tributaries.
> 
> The scheme submitted to the High Appreciation of His Majesty the King, drawn up after extensive consultations with representatives of the Jewish community and personalities belonging to it, includes the following bodies:
> 
> 1- The National Council of the Moroccan Jewish Community:
> 
> It is responsible for managing the affairs of the community and safeguarding the cultural and religious heritage and influence of Judaism and its authentic Moroccan values. Regional committees of the Council will be responsible for managing the day-to-day issues and affairs of the community's members.
> 
> 2- *The Committee of Moroccan Jews living abroad:
> 
> It works to consolidate the ties of Moroccan Jews living abroad with their country of origin, to strengthen their cultural and religious influence and to defend the supreme interests of the Kingdom.*
> 
> 3- The Foundation of Moroccan Judaism:
> 
> Its mission is to promote and watch over the Jewish-Moroccan intangible heritage, to safeguard its traditions and to preserve its specificities.



King Mohammed VI was always sympathetic towards his Jewish subjects, but until the Abraham Accords he couldn't have allowed an organization for Moroccan Jews abroad - for the simple reason that most of them live in Israel. 

This brings up an additional benefit of the Abraham Accords: it has significantly reduced the amount of antisemitism in the media of Gulf countries and Morocco. 

The ADL's polls from 2014 in the states most affected by the Abraham Accords indicated that in Morocco, 80% of the citizens held antisemitic attitudes; UAE 80%, Bahrain 81%, Saudi Arabia 74%, Oman 76%.. The Palestinian territories was 93%.  

Until there is a new survey, we won't know how much the Accords have reduced Arab antisemitism, but it is a fair bet that with fewer antisemitic articles and stories in the media - and far more stories sympathetic to Jews - the attitudes of the citizens will be positively impacted towards Jews. 

The progressives who never admitted that there was an Arab antisemitism problem likewise will not admit that reducing Arab antisemitism is a clear win from a human rights perspective. They try to spin the agreements as if they are somehow making human rights worse for the Arab signatories, when in fact when they are more favorably disposed towards Jews they are also more open to all non-Muslims. 











						The other Abraham Accords benefit that the progressives won't talk about: Far less antisemitism in the Arab world
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to the Algemeiner‘s summary of Sigan’s piece on the Times’ “Israel fetish,” Israel got 832 mentions in Times reports during the first six months of 2022, in comparison to other countries and entities in the region, such as Turkey (619 mentions), Iran (518 mentions), and Syria (498 mentions), Hezbollah (37 mentions), and Hamas (22 mentions).

This statistics are troubling in light of the fact that Iran is the world’s top state-sponsor or terror, Syrians are fighting a bloody decade-long civil war, and Hezbollah and Hamas are dedicated to wiping the world’s only Jewish state off the map.

While it was not mentioned in Sigan’s piece, the Times also paid Kaveh Afrasiabi to write over a dozen opinion articles. He was arrested and charged with acting as an agent of the Iranian government.

“Not only does the New York Times seem to pay an inordinate amount of attention to Israel — but, from an examination of its Israel-related articles published in the first half of 2022, the publication seems to hold a predominantly negative view of the Jewish state,” concludes the Algemeiner, based on Sigan’s analysis.

Fifty-three percent of the 118 pieces in the Times about Israel portrayed Israel negatively, with neutral articles accounting for only 34% of coverage, and only 13% reflecting a positive tone.

(full article online)









						NY Times’ ‘Israel Fetish’ Exposed by Veteran Journalist | United with Israel
					

The New York Times not only focuses a disproportionate amount of attention on Israel, it promotes a disparaging image of the Jewish state.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

​



Jewish Voice for "Peace" Political Director Beth Miller reveals that the organization supports dead Jews.

In a bizarre attempt at far-Leftist humor, she writes:



> Israel bringing Iron Dome batteries to the tarmac for Biden is like wearing the sweater your aunt gave you whenever she comes over. If your aunt was an imperial military power and you'd begged her for the sweater in order to maintain military control over the people you occupy.


Usually people don't want to wear their aunts' sweaters, but Israel definitely loves Iron Dome.

Notwithstanding Millers lack of understanding how jokes work, she is calling Iron Dome - a purely defensive system meant to save Israeli lives, that has never hurt a single Palestinian - as something meant "to maintain military control over the people you occupy."

Meaning, according to Miller and JVP, Iron Dome should never have been built. Hamas and Islamic Jihad has every right to shoot rockets aimed specifically at Israeli civilians in Israeli population centers, under this sickening concept of morality.

Iron Dome allows Israel to brush off rocket attacks that otherwise would require a major military response. It saves at least as many Palestinian lives as it saves Israeli lives. But JVP doesn't care about the Palestinians in Gaza or elsewhere; their entire purpose is to oppose Jewish rights and Jews living in security.

Never has the both the "Jewish" and "peace" part of their name been proven more Orwellian. 










						In which JVP admits they support terrorist rockets killing Jewish civilians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Whataboutism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Whataboutism.


Another example of you not knowing the meaning of words or expressions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some reactions to the Jerusalem Declaration from terror groups:
The Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine called it "an open invitation to ignite regional wars in the region...[it brings] destruction  and scourge, under the pretext of Israel's defense of itself.

"It aspires to fully control our region's energy wealth, and drag it into alliances and regional and continental wars. It serves only the imperialist interests of the United States.

"It will drown our region in seas of blood, with many problems such as impoverishment, starvation, waste of wealth and mass destruction."

They forgot to mention the locusts.

The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine said "it is a continuation of the aggression against the Palestinian people and their national rights and the release of the Zionist entity's hand in expanding and deepening its colonial project in Palestine, and extending outwards."

The Palestinian Authority said that "the threats launched by US President Joe Biden in occupied Jerusalem will fall via the resistance and steadfastness of our people and the peoples of the region and the forces of resistance. The Palestinian people are the ones who determine their fate, not the colonialist Biden and his Zionist partners." 

The moderate PA then "called for escalating all forms of resistance....against aggressive colonial and Zionist policies" which is a lightly veiled call for terror attacks.

Hamas said that "Biden's visit confirmed that Washington is a direct partner in the Israeli crimes against the Palestinian people....Attempts to legitimize the occupation and integrate it in the region will be destroyed on the rock of the steadfastness of the Palestinian people."

Islamic Jihad said, "We have to sharpen our resolve, intensify our resistance, and impose new facts on the ground. Only then can we achieve the minimum of what we aspire to."

All of this sounds like a ringing endorsement to me!











						Terrorists unhappy with Jerusalem Declaration. Awww.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The human rights industry is worth billions of dollars. This is serious wonga! According to recent statistics reported by the Business Research Company, the global human rights organizations market size was expected to grow from $16.60 billion in 2021 to $17.47 billion in 2022 at a compound annual growth rate. That is a lot of lucre.

One could see why people are drawn to working for human rights organisations – after all who wouldn’t want to work for what they perceive is a noble and just cause? The two most notable organisations are *Human Rights Watch* and *Amnesty International*. There are notable parallels between these organisations. Both of these once venerated NGO’s were founded by Jews. Both enjoy extremely high profiles and trust. Both are seen as the litmus test for evaluating human rights transgressions. Both have a clear obsession with the State of Israel. Both have seen their original founders publicly distance themselves from the organisations for fear they were headed down a dangerous, agenda driven road.

When an organization, no matter how noble their mandate is, starts to veer off course and head down a very dubious path it often raises question “who is funding them?”

For the purposes of this article, we will take a look at Human Rights Watch and Amnesty International.

(full article online )









						THE BILLION DOLLAR INDUSTRY OF HATE
					

Human Rights organisations are no longer just focuses on social justice issues but very heavily funded, many times to push particular agendas. By Rolene Marks The human rights industry is worth bil…




					layoftheland.online


----------



## Sixties Fan

On July 11, the UN Secretary-General released his annual report on Children in Armed Conflict (CAAC), dealing with the violation of children’s rights in conflict zones in 2021. This year, the UN again  presents misleading statistics and adopts invented standards in order to advance a narrative that the IDF violates the rights of Palestinian minors.  This is the result of a yearslong campaign spearheaded by terror-linked and BDS-supporting NGOs, in concert with UNICEF.

Notably, the report includes an explicit threat to include the IDF for the first time on a “blacklist” of child rights abusers – alongside terrorist organizations such as ISIS, Al-Qaeda, and the Taliban – absent “meaningful improvement.”

*Background: What Is the Blacklist?*​The UN Secretary-General has published a yearly report on “Children and Armed Conflict,” which includes a blacklist or annex listing “parties to armed conflict” that engage in “grave violations” that fundamentally breach children rights. The declared purpose of the annex is to focus the “Security Council on specific parties, whether states or non-state actors” and take “*targeted measures against violators, including the possibility of sanctions*” (emphasis added). To date, the annex almost entirely consists of failed states, state-sponsored militias, and terrorist organizations such as ISIS, Boko Haram, the Taliban, and Al-Qaeda.

The five “grave violations” that trigger inclusion in this annex are:


Killing or maiming of children
Recruitment or use of children by armed forces or armed groups
Attacks on schools or hospitals
Rape or other sexual violence against children
Abduction of children
*Reliance on Terror-linked and Pro-BDS NGOs*​The Secretary-General’s report claims that the UN verified all claims therein. In the context of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, UNICEF is supposed to provide “factual information on patterns of violations and efforts made to end and prevent them, which may inform the SRSG’s [Special Representative for Children and Armed Conflict] listing recommendations and subsequent decisions by the SG [Secretary-General].”

However, NGO Monitor research shows that allegations concerning Israel primarily originate from a group of radical NGOs, with limited credibility, part of a “working group” that advances a campaign to demonize Israel in the Secretary-General’s annual report and seek to have Israel added to the annex. Based on the fundamental problems with the data on Israel (see below), as well as UNICEF’s involvement in this politicized anti-Israel campaign, UN verification is not a approbative factor.

This “working group” includes Defense for Children International-Palestine (DCI-P), designated as a terrorist entity by Israel in October 2021 over its ties to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) terrorist organization.1  It also includes other PFLP-linked groups –Al-Mezan and the Palestinian Centre for Human Rights (PCHR) – and NGOs such as B’Tselem that label Israel an “apartheid” state and lobby governments and international institutions to sanction Israel.2

It is also important to note that all information regarding Gazan casualties is provided by the Hamas-run local Ministry of Health. In other words, in addition to terror-linked NGOs, the CAAC report relies heavily on Hamas-generated data.

*Inconsistencies with CAAC Reporting and Classification Standards*​
(full article online)









						UN Adopts Invented NGO Claims on Palestinian Minors to Threaten Israel with Blacklist » ngomonitor
					

On July 11, the UN Secretary-General released his annual report on Children in Armed Conflict (CAAC), dealing with the violation of children's rights in conflict zones in 2021. This year, the UN again presents misleading statistics and adopts invented standards in order to advance a narrative...




					www.ngo-monitor.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The reason for the Commission’s probe is relevant to Amnesty’s new merchandising scheme.

According to the Commission’s rules, registered charities are required to use their funds for charitable purposes and the “public benefit.” The January apartheid report — like the “End Israel Apartheid” shirts about to go on sale — represent Amnesty’s political axe to grind and serve no public interest.

Slandering Israel through the veneer of human rights is reason enough to remove Amnesty’s charity status in the UK.

All the more so now that Amnesty intends to improperly profit from those smears.

Demand that Amnesty UK end its anti-Israel merchandising.​Contact Amnesty International UK through its website.

(full article online )









						ACT NOW! Demand Amnesty Stop Profiting from Israel-Hatred | United with Israel
					

Don't let Amnesty International profit off of its bigotry against Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not a new idea​Israel normalized ties with the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan with the signing of the Abraham Accords in 2020, but the idea of such a pact began five years earlier.


It was under Brig.-Gen. Zvika Haimovich’s watch as head of the IDF’s Air Defense Array that Israel first started talking about a regional air defense to protect it from threats like Iranian drones and missiles.

-------
The countries named in the bill included the Gulf Cooperation Council countries, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Egypt and “other such regional allies or partners.”


The campaign to thwart Iran’s regional plans is taking place across the Middle East, with a “regional alliance” of the US, Israel, the Gulf States (Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Bahrain and Kuwait), Egypt and Jordan, as well as Qatar, Oman, Sudan and Morocco, Maj.-Gen. Eyal Zamir said in a recent paper.


Other than Jordan, not many Arab states have commented on MEAD.

(full article online)









						The Middle East Air Defense alliance takes flight
					

MILITARY AFFAIRS: How the regional coalition to protect the skies against Iranian drones and missiles got off the ground.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is a leader in lab-grown cultured meat. But according to at least one academic, this is symbolic of Israeli colonialism.

Yes, really.

Efrat Gilad is a Postdoctoral Researcher at the Institute for Jewish Studies at the University of Bern. She wrote "A Colonial Legacy of Cultured Meat" describing how Israel's meat industry, including its recent leadership in lab-grown cultured meat, is really all just a history of Jewish colonialism.

Without the politics, the article would be a pretty good overview of the history of the meat industry in Palestine since Ottoman times. But instead, it is a screed about how evil Jews have upset the wonderful balance of nature in Palestine by introducing a meat-based diet into the region.

You see, native Palestinians didn't consume much meat. But the evil Ashkenazi Jews who selfishly returned to Palestine to save their lives from pogroms brought with them a love of meat, and that transformed the country into something it was never meant to be.




> In Europe, Jews had been associated with the cattle trade since the Middle Ages. But in Palestine, consuming meat depended on Palestinian peasants and regional Arab breeders. Jewish actors (importers, butchers, religious authorities, urban officials) tried to gain more ground in the country’s meat trade. In the 1930s, Jewish cattle dealers began to import cattle from Europe, relying on their old continental networks. By shipping in animals from overseas, Jewish dealers expanded Palestine’s regional trade into a transcontinental trade. This ...allowed Jewish dealers to penetrate the country’s meat trade by importing to Palestine European bovines three times the size of local species.
> 
> ...Tel Aviv, for example, was the settlement’s most important city financially, demographically, and also in terms of meat consumption. Its emerging meat infrastructures – especially its slaughterhouse built in 1931 – facilitated the expansion of the city, *and by proxy, the entire Jewish settlement.*
> 
> Rather than a land of milk and honey, *settlers *hankered for meat as the material manifestation of arriving at a utopia of prosperity and plenty. Increasing Jews’ access to meat in Palestine under British rule may have been against economic ideals, but* still served the Zionist goal: the expansion of the settlement and the colonization of Palestine.*



I suppose that their draining the malaria-infested swamps was also a colonialist interference to destroy the natural beauty of Palestine.

Gilad goes on to describe the austerity period after the War of Independence when there was very little meat, and Israeli attempts to create vegetable-based substitutes, as a precursor to today's cultured meat industry. She includes this marvelous cartoon from Maariv in 1949:




“We have been informed of the invention of “artificial meat” in our country, and it was produced from mushrooms and eggplant..” - “What kind of animal is this?” - "It's an artificial cow!"

But she absurdly interprets a brief history of the Israeli meat market by the Tnuva conglomerate as evidence of how Israelis hate Palestinians:



> On its website, the company recalls how it entered the meat business: Until 1948 meat supplies depended on “Arab agriculture and nomadic Bedouins. But with the creation of the state, this main source of meat disappeared”. Echoing the hegemonic Israeli stance, *Tnuva’s website reduces Palestinians to a “source of meat” and their forced exodus to a “disappearance”.*


If you write a history of meat that doesn't center Palestinian suffering, you must be a racist colonialist pig.

In short, when Zionists import beef, it is colonialist. When they try to create ersatz substitutes, it is colonialist. When they lead the world in cultured meat, it is colonialist.




Anti-Zionist glasses are a requirement for academia


Her very thesis that meat is an alien part of the Middle East diet brought in by colonialist European Jews is another manifestation of viewing the world through anti-Zionist glasses. The consumption of meat in Arab countries today roughly corresponds with wealth, not historic diet habits. The per capita consumption of meat in Gulf states - almost all of it imported - is not much different than that of Israel. 

And guess who consumes the most meat in the Arab world?  Palestinians, by far! 

No doubt, Gilad would blame Israel for irrevocably ruining the diet of the natives.

As countries become richer, they buy more meat. It has nothing to do with colonialism. It has everything to do with the crazy idea that people like meat. 

Ascribing Jewish colonialist and racist motives for what is a consumer preference and economic issue is just a more sophisticated  - and academically approved - version of antisemitism. 











						Even Israeli lab-grown meat is colonialist, according to this academic
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, readers also find the following highlighted statement:

“When he [Biden] visited Jerusalem as Barack Obama’s vice-president, he was humiliated by the former prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu when he called for a freeze on Israel’s settlement projects for Jews in the occupied territories, which are illegal under international law.”

As we have documented on countless occasions, the BBC usually qualifies its claims concerning ‘international law’, with the preferred formula going along the lines of:

“The settlements are considered illegal under international law, though Israel disputes this.”

As has been noted here in the past, that more or less standard insert does not include a definitive cited source underpinning the claim of illegality and no explanation is given regarding the legal basis for alternative opinions to the one promoted. The claim is erroneously presented as being contested solely by the government of Israel, thereby erasing from audience view the existence of additional legal opinions which contradict the BBC’s chosen narrative and hence breaching its own editorial guidelines on impartiality.

The last – and probably first – time that the BBC provided a more nuanced explanation of the topic was in December 2016 in a backgrounder which has since been edited several times. Back then BBC audiences were told that:

“Most of the international community, including the UN and the International Court of Justice, say the settlements are illegal.

The basis for this is the 1949 Fourth Geneva Convention which forbids the transfer by an occupying power of its people into occupied territory.

However, Israel says the Fourth Geneva Convention does not apply de jure to the West Bank because, it says, the territory is not technically occupied.

Israel says it is legally there as a result of a defensive war, and did not take control of the West Bank from a legitimate sovereign power.

It says the legal right of Jewish settlement there as recognised by the 1922 League of Nations Mandate for Palestine was preserved under the UN’s charter.”

Jeremy Bowen however clearly has no time for such details. Ignoring the fact that – as he surely knows – the Oslo Accords signed in the 1990s between Israel and the PLO placed no restrictions whatsoever on construction in Israeli communities in Area C, he prefers to simply promote the claim that the towns and villages the BBC calls ‘settlements’ (including some that were the site of Jewish habitation and/or land ownership prior to 1948) are “illegal under international law”, without even the usual token qualification.

The BBC’s funding public might well expect the man whose job it is to enhance their understanding of the Middle East to be capable of providing them with accurate and impartial information that is more helpful to their comprehension of that topic than mere simplistic slogans. 


(full article online)










						The BBC ME editor’s portrayal of ‘international law’
					

It has been a while since Jeremy Bowen was last in Israel but early on July 13th - some twelve hours before the US president’s Middle East visit was due to co




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Now Israel’s been carrying out military raids in the occupied West Bank this week. They’ve been a near daily occurrence since a wave of deadly attacks against Israelis in the Spring. Dozens of Palestinians have been killed during army incursions this year and the UN’s human rights office has raised concerns about the use of excessive force – accusations that are rejected by Israel. The focus has been on the city of Jenin, where Palestinian militant groups have also been rearming, raising fears of further violence, as our Middle East correspondent Tom Bateman reports.”

In the report itself Bateman told listeners that:

“The [Israeli] military also rejects claims by rights groups of excessive force during its operations, saying its troops’ lives are endangered by gunmen.”

Those “rights groups” were not identified, meaning that listeners have no way of judging their claims – and possible motives – for themselves. Likewise, the BBC did not bother to inform audiences of the UN human rights council’s long history of anti-Israel activity and bias either in relation to the audio report or the synopsis to the filmed version:

-------

Instead, the BBC repeatedly preferred to frivolously promote that politically motivated talking point concerning Israel’s counter-terrorism operations as part of its framing of the story while downplaying or completely ignoring the considerably more relevant issue of the failure of the Palestinian Authority to effectively govern that area and the resulting “rearming” and proliferation of terrorist groups.

So much for the BBC’s obligation to provide its funding public with “a range and depth of analysis and content not widely available from other United Kingdom news providers”.

(full article online)









						Framing in Jenin report on two BBC radio stations
					

Previously we discussed a filmed report about Jenin by the BBC Jerusalem bureau’s Tom Bateman:  BBC PROMOTES ‘CHICKEN AND EGG’ NARRATIVE ON JENIN  As




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Circassian Israelis keep their traditional heritage alive. Photo courtesy of the Circassian Heritage Center

Madaji said the majority of Circassians still hold onto the hope of returning to their land. On display throughout the town is the green Circassian flag with 12 stars.

“Like the Jews, we also have 12 tribes,” he explained. “And there are three arrows. Why three? Because if we were going to war, we would have a lot of arrows. Three is a symbol that we come in peace. Three is also a number of balance — a three-legged chair doesn’t fall over.”

The Circassians have managed to preserve the Adyghe language, which “doesn’t sound like anything else,” Madaji said. “It used to be written with special figures which are today used only to mark the different tribes.”

Standing at a sign before the alley leading to the mosque, Madaji pointed out some of the symbols. “Each tribe has its own sign, sort of like a logo,” he said.

The only Sunni Muslims who study Hebrew

The Circassian language uses the Cyrillic alphabet, but it’s different than Russian, Madaji said.

Children attend the local school until 10th grade, where they learn Hebrew, English, Arabic and Circassian, and then attend Hebrew-speaking high schools in the area, “making us the only Sunni Muslims in the world who study in Hebrew,” Madaji said.

Parents speak Circassian to their children. Madaji says this practice isn’t forced “but very natural.”

Proof of that statement was found a short while later near the schoolyard in the center of Rihaniya. How many places in the world can you hear boys and girls playing basketball and shouting and cheering — in Circassian?

Information on visiting Rihaniya can be found here.

Information on visiting Kfar Kama can be found here.

In Kfar Kama, the Circassian Heritage Center will hold its annual Circassian Festival on July 22-23 with tours and traditional dance performances.

(full article online)









						In the Galilee, a tiny Circassian community keeps its heritage alive - ISRAEL21c
					

Numbering just 5,000 people, Israel’s Circassian community is proud to be both Sunni Muslim and Israeli.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Presentation of the Moses African Jewish Leadership Awards at the second Jewish Africa Conference, Policy Center for the New South, in Rabat, Morocco, on June 13, 2022. Credit: Courtesy of American Sephardi Federation.


Representatives of Jewish communities from more than 20 countries gathered in Rabat, Morocco, on June 13 to sign a declaration calling for greater awareness of African Jewish heritage.

The “Call of Rabat for the Preservation of the African Jewish Heritage” stressed the need for “individuals, civil society and governments” to recognize the Jewish ties to Africa and undertake educational and cultural initiatives to raise awareness of African Jews’ experiences.

(full article online)









						Leaders gather in Morocco to push for greater awareness of African Jewish heritage
					

A resolution urges collaboration in the “preservation, rehabilitation and renovation” of Jewish historical sites in Africa and underscores the need to grant Jewish voices there more opportunity.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Israeli Air Force and the Hellenic Air Force held a joint air exercise in Israeli skies, the Israel Defense Forces Spokesperson’s Unit announced on Wednesday.

The drill, which took place on Tuesday, saw the two air forces simulate a wide range of aerial scenarios, including advanced air-to-air combat and airborne refueling.

“The exercise constitutes a platform for shared learning and enhancing the relationship between the two air forces, and symbolizes an important milestone in reinforcing strategic and international cooperation between the State of Israel and Greece,” stated the IDF.

(full article online)









						Israeli and Hellenic air forces hold joint training drill
					

The exercise saw them practice air-to-air combat and mid-air refueling.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Exactly who is giving the US government information, misinformation actually, about UNWRA and the Palestinians, that the government continues to aid Abbas and UNWRA with no conditions?  And what are pro Israel groups doing to bring the right information in order to end this circus?  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

As we have documented on countless occasions, the BBC usually qualifies its claims concerning ‘international law’, with the preferred formula going along the lines of:

“The settlements are considered illegal under international law, though Israel disputes this.”

As has been noted here in the past, that more or less standard insert does not include a definitive cited source underpinning the claim of illegality and no explanation is given regarding the legal basis for alternative opinions to the one promoted. The claim is erroneously presented as being contested solely by the government of Israel, thereby erasing from audience view the existence of additional legal opinions which contradict the BBC’s chosen narrative and hence breaching its own editorial guidelines on impartiality.

The last – and probably first – time that the BBC provided a more nuanced explanation of the topic was in December 2016 in a backgrounder which has since been edited several times. Back then BBC audiences were told that:

“Most of the international community, including the UN and the International Court of Justice, say the settlements are illegal.

The basis for this is the 1949 Fourth Geneva Convention which forbids the transfer by an occupying power of its people into occupied territory.

However, Israel says the Fourth Geneva Convention does not apply de jure to the West Bank because, it says, the territory is not technically occupied.

Israel says it is legally there as a result of a defensive war, and did not take control of the West Bank from a legitimate sovereign power.

It says the legal right of Jewish settlement there as recognised by the 1922 League of Nations Mandate for Palestine was preserved under the UN’s charter.”

Jeremy Bowen however clearly has no time for such details. Ignoring the fact that – as he surely knows – the Oslo Accords signed in the 1990s between Israel and the PLO placed no restrictions whatsoever on construction in Israeli communities in Area C, he prefers to simply promote the claim that the towns and villages the BBC calls ‘settlements’ (including some that were the site of Jewish habitation and/or land ownership prior to 1948) are “illegal under international law”, without even the usual token qualification.


(full article online)









						The BBC ME editor’s portrayal of ‘international law’
					

It has been a while since Jeremy Bowen was last in Israel but early on July 13th - some twelve hours before the US president’s Middle East visit was due to co




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Biden was not about to make the same mistake that Hillary Clinton did. He has appeared to be attempting to re-enter the JCPOA, thereby satisfying all wings of the Democratic Party, but, in fact, has kept the Trump sanctions in place and blames the Iranians for his failure to re-enter the JCPOA. He does so knowing that he has been making demands to which Iran will never agree.

Biden’s approach to the Iran Nuke deal is perfectly consistent with his general view of Israel, which is radically different from Obama’s. Biden, a devout Christian, understands Israel at a level that none of his predecessors has. Moreover, he understands how Israel looks at the world – not just how the world looks at Israel.

Biden made that clear in the short speech he made when he arrived at Ben Gurion airport in Israel. There, he talked about his approach to a two-state solution, an issue critical to most Democrats, but his concept of a two-state solution is radically different from that of most members of the progressive wing of the Democratic Party, something they have not yet figured out.

“Greater peace, greater stability, greater connection, it’s critical, if I might add, for all people in the region,” he said. “Which is why we will discuss my continued support, even though I know it’s not in the near term, of a two-state solution. That remains in my view, the best way to ensure the future of equal measure of freedom, prosperity and democracy for Israelis and Palestinians alike.” Elsewhere he has said that a two-state solution will only come about when the states in the region accept Israel as a Jewish and democratic State.

Biden’s long-term view of a two-state solution – as something that is not going to happen in the “near term” – is Utopian. It is radically different from the Obama vision of a two-state solution NOW!

Biden’s vision of a democratic Palestinian State with equal measures of prosperity, freedom, and democracy for both Israelis and Palestinians is equally Utopian. He knows well that Abbas is in the 17th year of a four-year term in office. He knows well that there is not a single Arab democracy in the world. He knows well that Iran, Hezbollah, and Hamas will never accept an Israeli State, much less a Jewish and democratic one. All three are committed, as a matter of religion, to replacing Israel with a Muslim theocracy.

It is very comforting to me as an American born in Chicago who is now a citizen of both the United States and Israel living in Tel Aviv-Yafo to know that there is finally a President of the United States who is both politically savvy and understands Israel. It is very comforting to me to know that there is finally a President of the United States who gets it.

(full article online)










						Joe Biden gets it. Most of the press, including David Horovitz, does not.
					

The president, who is deeply sympathetic to Israel, hasn't tried and failed to drag Iran back into the Nuclear Deal – if anything, he's done the opposite




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Biden was not about to make the same mistake that Hillary Clinton did. He has appeared to be attempting to re-enter the JCPOA, thereby satisfying all wings of the Democratic Party, but, in fact, has kept the Trump sanctions in place and blames the Iranians for his failure to re-enter the JCPOA. He does so knowing that he has been making demands to which Iran will never agree.
> 
> Biden’s approach to the Iran Nuke deal is perfectly consistent with his general view of Israel, which is radically different from Obama’s. Biden, a devout Christian, understands Israel at a level that none of his predecessors has. Moreover, he understands how Israel looks at the world – not just how the world looks at Israel.
> 
> Biden made that clear in the short speech he made when he arrived at Ben Gurion airport in Israel. There, he talked about his approach to a two-state solution, an issue critical to most Democrats, but his concept of a two-state solution is radically different from that of most members of the progressive wing of the Democratic Party, something they have not yet figured out.
> 
> “Greater peace, greater stability, greater connection, it’s critical, if I might add, for all people in the region,” he said. “Which is why we will discuss my continued support, even though I know it’s not in the near term, of a two-state solution. That remains in my view, the best way to ensure the future of equal measure of freedom, prosperity and democracy for Israelis and Palestinians alike.” Elsewhere he has said that a two-state solution will only come about when the states in the region accept Israel as a Jewish and democratic State.
> 
> Biden’s long-term view of a two-state solution – as something that is not going to happen in the “near term” – is Utopian. It is radically different from the Obama vision of a two-state solution NOW!
> 
> Biden’s vision of a democratic Palestinian State with equal measures of prosperity, freedom, and democracy for both Israelis and Palestinians is equally Utopian. He knows well that Abbas is in the 17th year of a four-year term in office. He knows well that there is not a single Arab democracy in the world. He knows well that Iran, Hezbollah, and Hamas will never accept an Israeli State, much less a Jewish and democratic one. All three are committed, as a matter of religion, to replacing Israel with a Muslim theocracy.
> 
> It is very comforting to me as an American born in Chicago who is now a citizen of both the United States and Israel living in Tel Aviv-Yafo to know that there is finally a President of the United States who is both politically savvy and understands Israel. It is very comforting to me to know that there is finally a President of the United States who gets it.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden gets it. Most of the press, including David Horovitz, does not.
> 
> 
> The president, who is deeply sympathetic to Israel, hasn't tried and failed to drag Iran back into the Nuclear Deal – if anything, he's done the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogs.timesofisrael.com





Sixties Fan said:


> It is very comforting to me to know that there is finally a President of the United States who gets it.


Biden gets something? WOW!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Biden gets something? WOW!


He does.

You....never do.


----------



## Hollie

Palestinian Apartheid Week as new approach to facing anti-Israel activity on campus
					

“We want to move from defense to offense. We want to be the organization that controls the narrative and controls the conversation,” said Ilan Sinelnikov, president and founder of Students Supporting Israel.




					www.jns.org
				




A pro-Israel student group is going on the offensive by tabling at multiple campuses across the United States, highlighting systemic discrimination against Jews in Palestinian-controlled territories such as the West Bank and Gaza Strip for the first time ever in what the group is calling Palestinian Apartheid Week.

Students Supporting Israel (SSI) has visited three college campuses throughout the country since March 21, highlighting the realities college students rarely confront about the Palestinian-controlled territories.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ And the punch line is that there is a Peace Treaty between Israel and Jordan.  But the teachings against Jews and Israel continue.  Time for Jordan to follow in Saudi Arabia's steps.  Get rid of any and all anti Jewish sayings in their textbooks, tv, media, etc, etc..... ]


Jordanian media doesn't even try to hide its antisemitism.

Addustour, a major newspaper, has called Jews the devil, said that Jews are the most stubborn enemies of Islam, and only recently that Jews lie about the Holocaust.

On Saturday, columnist Rashid Hassan came up with an interesting alternate history of Palestine:


> The White House and the whole world knows that Palestine is the homeland of the Palestinian Arab people, and Biden knows, if he reads history, that *the Jews are an invading nation*.. They occupied Palestine.. Just as your people, Mr. Biden, occupied America, and exterminated tens of millions of Red Indians -- with Britain's support. ... History has proven that *the Palestinian people established a developed state that surpassed Britain and France in civility and progress. and institutions...*


Not only have Jews never lived in the region, but  he reminds us of that famous Palestinian state and all its developed institutions!





Meanwhile, in Ammon News, Dr. Bassam al-Amoush tells President Biden that "We know that you and all the presidents who preceded you to the White House are Zionists and *slaves to Jewish organizations such as AIPAC*, in whose hands anyone who wants to enter the White House will sit to present his pledges towards the occupying state!! "

Yes, all American presidents beg Jews to allow them to gain power. Which is pretty much what David Duke says.

But when Jordanians say it, the media doesn't think it is newsworthy.










						As most Arab antisemitism gets muted, Jordanian media Jew-hate increases
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, the New York Times wrote yet another articleabout how influential and powerful pro-Israel lobby group AIPAC is.





Notice that the headline doesn't say that AIPAC supports pro-Israel candidates - but tries to *defeat *candidates that don't pass their litmus test. This emphasis supports the idea of the group being a menace to good, honorable candidates who think for themselves.

To say that the New York Times is obsessed with AIPAC is an understatement. Earlier this year we saw:
-----------

#1, spending far more than AIPAC, is the Fund for Policy Reform. You probably haven't heard of it because it has only been mentioned *once *in the New York Times, in the *last paragraph* of a 2015 article about Bill DeBlasio's consultants - not even about lobbying. 

That fund, which spent $75 million in 2020, is a George Soros organization within his Open Society Foundations network, with a definite political bias towards far Left causes.

That money being spent to influence elections, which dwarfs the Israel lobby, gets literally *no coverage* in the New York Times.

Similarly, Majority Forward, another pro-Democrat lobbying group, is only mentioned once this past year, as an aside in an article about Latino voters in Nevada.

The New York Times is insinuating that the pro-Israel lobby has inordinate and malicious influence over elections with their immense budgets - but it is almost completely silent on liberal lobby groups, more likely to be anti-Israel, who spend far more on their lobbying.

Rarely has bias been so obvious as with how the New York Times covers political lobbying.


(full article online)










						The New York Times is obsessed with demonizing  AIPAC
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Human Rights Watch 2021 World Report describes the human rights situation, as they see it, in every country.

The number of pages allocated to each country is a rough approximation of which countries HRW considers their top priorities.

And the country with the most pages, by far, is....The United States.

This chart shows a very bizarre idea of where the top human rights problems worldwide are:





Western democracies are rated often worse than states with the most serious human rights issues. 

Here's the entire list so you can see for yourself how twisted HRW's priorities are.


(full article online)










						Chart shows how screwed up Human Rights Watch priorities are
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Thursday night Jeremy Bowen reported from Jerusalem on BBC One News at Ten. The segment lasted for four minutes and three seconds. It is 243 seconds in which Jeremy Bowen gave a masterclass in anti-Israel propaganda.

Make no mistake – this type of ‘news reporting’ is not accidental. Every image – each word, is inserted or removed to deliver a message. There is also no doubt at all that the level of distortion we saw on Thursday – delivered on a BBC flagship news programme – helps to spread antisemitism.

Bowen’s segment on President Biden’s visit to the region was introduced by Huw Edwards. In the lead-in Edwards tells the viewers that Biden and Israeli PM Lapid signed a join declaration ‘to stop Iran developing nuclear weapons’.

Bowen begins. He is not interested in the declaration at all. He quickly tells viewers “it has all been said before“, explaining that Israel just “needed him to say it again” (because obviously Israel is attention seeking and craving of indulgence like that).

With this dismissal Bowen sidesteps the actual news of the visit completely. There is no need to mention the Abraham accords, the growing new alliance in the region, the changing face of geo-politics. Not even potential growing ties between Israel and Saudi Arabia. Bowen doesn’t care about that. He just wants to get on with demonising Israel.

To begin his masterclass Bowen takes us to the Northern border. Where Israel faces Hezbollah – one of the most lethal radical Islamic terror groups on the earth. Hezbollah is only described as “Iran’s strongest ally and client” and viewers are told that Hezbollah is a “friend of Iran”. In fact – although BBC viewers wouldn’t know this – the terror group has not only been proscribed by many western democracies – it is even considered a terror group by the Arab league.

Careful editing then does its work. Bowen talks to an Israeli soldier who is stationed on the border. We are told that “when Hezbollah appeared they were in Israel’s sights” and as he said this we are show three clips. The first was an Israeli soldier clearly aiming his weapon. We are then shown the view through the soldier’s scope – and finally we are given the image of two guys being targeted (in civilian clothes).

-------------------
The other way is the way that anti-Israel activists distort the truth. They want to make it about ‘separation’ in order to help spread the Apartheid Lie. And as Bowen is there to demonise Israel – he turns his back on the truth and renders the BBC nothing more than an anti-Israel propaganda machine.

In the clip we are then introduced to the only two civilians in the entire piece (that was meant to be about Iran, Biden and so on) – two Palestinians in Ramallah. A young girl and an elderly man. Both talking about how the President doesn’t care about them. It gets worse, Bowen then reinforces the Apartheid smear:

“Along Joe Biden’s route into Bethlehem, his next stop, are accusations that Israel is guilty of Apartheid. Denied by the US and Israelis, widely accepted by Palestinians and human rights groups.”

For those that missed it, re-read Bowen’s clever use of language. He has created a situation where only the US is standing by Israel against all the human rights groups.

This is simply a lie. There is no Apartheid in Israel – and the fact anti-Israel activists have corrupted NGOs like Amnesty from within may be sad, but it is obvious to anyone who cares about truth. And Israel and the US were not alone in rejecting the blatantly biased reports. Canada, the Czech Republic, France, Germany, UK, Austria, Australia, Ireland and the Netherlands are just some of those who turned their backs on it. Even Israeli Arab politicians rejected it. *To present the accusation in the manner Bowen did is deceitful journalism at best.*

And again – Bowen chose to reinforce his message with not one example – nor two – but three separate shots of different ‘Apartheid’ signs:





He wasn’t done. Bowen saved the best for last:

“and he (Biden) will see many portraits of Shireen Abu Akleh, the Palestinian Journalist killed by Israeli troops in May”

Which was accompanied with an image:





We do not know who killed Shireen Abu Akleh. And the key reason we do not is because the Palestinians themselves were not forthcoming. It is also possible Palestinians killed her. Whatever may or may not have happened on that day – Bowen doesn’t know it – nor does the BBC. Bowen knew exactly what he was doing here. Just recently the Guardian was forced to retract on this very issue. *This is an outright, deliberate and inexcusable lie.*

BBC and Bowen – Enough is enough​These problems with BBC reporting are not new. Jeremy Bowen is one of those with a very long history of demonising Israel through inaccurate reporting. The raw truth is that this type of activist journalist (one who spreads activist lies through his journalism) helps the spread of antisemitism. This means that our licence fee is being used to spread racist hatred against Jews.

It is not enough for the Jewish community organisations to make half-hearted noises – we are well past time for that. It is also not right that it should be left to a tiny Jewish community to have to (once again) take a stand against an institutional problem. The BBC complaints service does not work and the BBC are not capable of investigating themselves. Complaints to Ofcom have little effect. If Israel revoke the licence of toxic BBC journalists – we know how that would be received. No. none of this is good enough anymore.

The BBC has been getting away with telling lies and helping to spread hate for decades and even a previous investigation was ‘covered-up’. Utterly deceitful behaviour.

We need the government to step in and force a thorough independent examination of exactly what has gone so badly wrong at the BBC. And then make sure those findings are published.

In the meantime the BBC should at least do one decent thing – and make sure that Jeremy Bowen never reports from Jerusalem again.

(full article online)










						The BBC - Bowen, his lies, and the spread of antisemitism
					

Jeremy Bowen tells blatant lies about Israel on BBC News. Again! The license fee has been funding and fueling anti-Jewish hatred for years.



					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This doesn't happen often, but Amad published a columnby Abdulaziz Al Zayed that emphasizes that Palestinians should hate ZIonists, not Jews.




> Is Judaism really an insult? I say: “Wake up the nation of Islam, for this is not from the religion of Muhammad.” I say: “Wake up my people, for your blame on the Jews is a mistake that must be corrected."
> 
> So why blind hatred against Jews and Judaism? Judaism is a divinely respected religion in Islam, and the Jews are our brothers among us. And they have many commonalities and ties.... Is the Islamic religion really a religion of tolerance and kindness? So why blind hatred against Jews and Judaism? Judaism is a divinely respected religion in Islam, and the Jews are our brothers among us.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are thinkers who have overstepped their position and floated in the balance, and did not do justice to the Jews from themselves, and the Qur’an threatens by saying: (Woe to the delinquents), when will we sheath the sword of grudges? And when will we raise the banner of love?



Of course, Zionists should be loathed. But this is a very rare article that calls out Muslim antisemitism. 










						A rare Palestinian article against antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians are conditioned to blame everything on Israel. Every time they talk to the media, every time they talk to a Western audience, every time they speak to an NGO they have been trained from birth to always make Israel look bad and avoid any blame on the Arab side.

I recently reported on the problems at the Allenby Bridge crossing, which the Palestinians call Karama. It takes ten hours or more to make it from Jordan to the West Bank, and a Palestinian journalist writing in English squarely blamed Israel, saying that the Israelis were hell bent on "humiliating" the travelers. 

It is nonsense. The number of travelers has increased beyond the normal capacities of both the Jordanian and Israeli sides between summer vacations, Muslim holidays and pilgrims traveling from Hajj. In addition, on the Jordanian side there are two classes of travelers, the VIPs who pay essentially a bribe (between $110-$200) to go ahead of the non-VIPs, making the delays far worse. And everyone is trying to get to the VIP lane so the delays there are hours long as well, although half the time for the poor non-VIPs.

Now, the Palestinians are again blaming Israel.  Head of the Palestinian civil affairs authority Hussein Al-Sheikh said today, "We hold the government of Israel responsible for the catastrophic conditions at the Al-Karama Crossing - King Hussein Bridge."

If you want to know the truth, though, go to the Facebook page for news about the crossing. Most of the posters there laugh at the idea that Israel is the problem, as Jordan's interior minister claimed earlier today.




> By Allah , the Israeli side is not to blame, but we always like to find a scapegoat for our failure.
> 
> All people can testify that the Israeli side has more cleanliness, organization, order and faster procedures than the Arabs.
> 
> Anarchy and lack of order are an integral part of the Arab mindset culture. Why do things go in the opposite direction [from Israel to Jordan] naturally and smoothly knowing it's the same bridge and the same crossing point? The issue is a policy of humiliation. Why do you lose luggage? Why are there no air-conditioned places for the traveler? Why does Al-Atal exploit the passenger and so rudely ask for a bribe? Why is there nothing to drink? Why are passengers being targeted and exploited? Why aren't the elderly, the sick and the special needs taken care of?
> 
> Confessing guilt is a virtue. The problem is that Jordan has no system, no hall to receive passengers, no cleanliness, no respect, exploitation, greed, and the place for passengers to buy tickets [treats people] as a sheep's flock. There should be a large reception hall, including a number of stations for buying tickets, carrying bags, and a passport hall to be there. At the Jewish side of the bridge the bags are in order, there is a clean cafeteria, with clean sandwiches and soft drinks, and the buses are modern, clean and air-conditioned...Human rights institutions are supposed to intervene to end his non-stop torment journey between Jordan And Palestine.
> 
> The problem is from Israel !!? 😂😂😂😂


 For its part, Israel is trying to increase the hours of operation which are already from 8 AM to 11:30 PM. It will take a month or two.  But I can find no plans for things to improve on the Jordanian side. 

And why should the Jordanians fix things? The media blames Israel for everything, so there is no pressure or incentive to improve. Commenters say that the Jordanian side has not changed for years. Finally they are now building an air conditioned tent for those stuck outside the hall because the temperatures outside go up to 45C (113F).

When everything is blamed on Israel, it hurts actual Palestinians. 

But, officially, everything remains Israel's fault. Always. And the Western media believes it, because no one tells them otherwise. 











						Jordan treats travelers crossing to West Bank like dirt - but Palestinian leaders keep blaming Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinians are conditioned to blame everything on Israel. Every time they talk to the media, every time they talk to a Western audience, every time they speak to an NGO they have been trained from birth to always make Israel look bad and avoid any blame on the Arab side.
> 
> I recently reported on the problems at the Allenby Bridge crossing, which the Palestinians call Karama. It takes ten hours or more to make it from Jordan to the West Bank, and a Palestinian journalist writing in English squarely blamed Israel, saying that the Israelis were hell bent on "humiliating" the travelers.
> 
> It is nonsense. The number of travelers has increased beyond the normal capacities of both the Jordanian and Israeli sides between summer vacations, Muslim holidays and pilgrims traveling from Hajj. In addition, on the Jordanian side there are two classes of travelers, the VIPs who pay essentially a bribe (between $110-$200) to go ahead of the non-VIPs, making the delays far worse. And everyone is trying to get to the VIP lane so the delays there are hours long as well, although half the time for the poor non-VIPs.
> 
> Now, the Palestinians are again blaming Israel.  Head of the Palestinian civil affairs authority Hussein Al-Sheikh said today, "We hold the government of Israel responsible for the catastrophic conditions at the Al-Karama Crossing - King Hussein Bridge."
> 
> If you want to know the truth, though, go to the Facebook page for news about the crossing. Most of the posters there laugh at the idea that Israel is the problem, as Jordan's interior minister claimed earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> For its part, Israel is trying to increase the hours of operation which are already from 8 AM to 11:30 PM. It will take a month or two.  But I can find no plans for things to improve on the Jordanian side.
> 
> And why should the Jordanians fix things? The media blames Israel for everything, so there is no pressure or incentive to improve. Commenters say that the Jordanian side has not changed for years. Finally they are now building an air conditioned tent for those stuck outside the hall because the temperatures outside go up to 45C (113F).
> 
> When everything is blamed on Israel, it hurts actual Palestinians.
> 
> But, officially, everything remains Israel's fault. Always. And the Western media believes it, because no one tells them otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan treats travelers crossing to West Bank like dirt - but Palestinian leaders keep blaming Israel
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


So, why do people have to go through an Israeli checkpoint to enter Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> So, why do people have to go through an Israeli checkpoint to enter Palestine?


Because they are entering the sovereign State of Israel.  They can do whatever they want in their "State of Palestine" under the PA, or in Gaza.  But have to pass checkpoints to go to Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan and Israel.

Now you know.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Revital Wallach, a 12th-grade student at the Rav Baharn Ulpana in Gedera, is the winner of the gold medal in physics at the 2022 International Science Olympiads. The Baharan Ulpana is a four-year boarding school for girls with about 480 students in grades 9 to 12. Rabbi Avraham HaCohen Baharan, who passed away in 1994, was a dedicated educator who believed in teaching every girl spiritually according to where she is at and trusting her completely.

It’s the stuff that wins gold medals. Or, as Revital put it: “I’m a geek and I’m proud.”

(full article online)









						Israel Scores 18 Medals in Science Olympiads, Ulpana Student Wins Gold in Physics
					

As Revital put it: “I’m a geek and I’m proud.”




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Because they are entering the sovereign State of Israel.  They can do whatever they want in their "State of Palestine" under the PA, or in Gaza.  But have to pass checkpoints to go to Egypt, Lebanon, Jordan and Israel.
> 
> Now you know.


Israeli bullshit, of course. That is oPt.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli bullshit, of course. That is oPt.


Just remind yourself that you say......that Israel does not exist, or does not have the right to exist.

Anything you say about Israeli BS is your BS, and nothing else.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The irony of "it could/should happen to you" is lost on this Iranian ]

The project classified Jewish schools, synagogues, nonprofits, businesses and media as “being complicit” in what it considered to be societal ills, including Zionism, U.S. imperialism, policing, militarization, ethnic cleansing, harm to the environment, colonialism and other social “harms.”

Jewish groups, including the Anti-Defamation League and the American Jewish Committee, condemned the project for championing antisemitic tropes, such as myths of overarching Jewish influence in society, and making Jews and Jewish communal organizations scapegoats for society’s troubles. Others expressed concerns about the safety and security of the organizations named.

The project has caused such backlash that the Palestinian BDS National Committee wrote a letter to its Boston branch demanding that it either close down the project or “remove the BDS acronym” from its name, saying that “the association of the BDS name with such groups and activities hurts our entire movement.”

Rahimi, the Iranian TV anchor said that the “best response” to critics of the project is “to intensify the targeting of Zionist and pro-Israel groups so they can be more effectively seen and held accountable.”

“The project should be rolled out in all 50 U.S. states, as well as internationally,” she said. “In the end, of course, like all other racist groups, each one will have to be dismantled as part of the process of liberating Palestine.”

(full article online)









						Iran Endorses BDS ‘Attack’ Map Targeting Jews | United with Israel
					

'The project should be rolled out in all 50 states, as well as internationally,' said news anchor Bianca Rahimi.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

After the Israeli government gave in to Friedman’s pressure two decades ago; it is imperative for the Jewish state to maintain its security by emphatically saying no this time.​
(full article online)









						Israel must say ‘no’ to Tom Friedman - opinion
					

After the Israeli government gave in to Friedman’s pressure two decades ago; it is imperative for the Jewish state to maintain its security by emphatically saying no this time.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

_An exclusive article in the English edition of the Saudi monthly magazine_ Al-Majallah_ is devoted to the topic of Arab Israelis who serve in the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF). The long article, by Suzan Quitaz, a Kurdish-Swedish journalist and researcher specializing in Israeli politics and the Gulf region, notes that the number of Muslim and Christian Arabs who serve in the IDF is on the rise, thanks to the IDF's effective recruitment methods and outlook. 

Reviewing the topic from a very positive perspective, the article starts by noting that, contrary to the misconception prevalent in the media, the IDF is not predominantly Jewish, but is "a people's army" that comprises members from all sectors of Israeli society, including many Arab soldiers, Druze, Muslim, and Christian, who serve at all levels alongside their Jewish comrades. It notes that the Druze community in fact has highest enlistment rates in all of Israeli society, including the Jewish sector, and that serving in the army has long been part of the identity of the Israeli Druze and a source of pride for them. A young Druze quoted in the article states that, during his service, he  was never treated differently than his Jewish fellow-soldiers. "On the contrary IDF is one of the few institutions where everyone is treated equally and fairly," he says.

The article goes on to note that, even in other Israeli-Arab communities, and especially among the Bedouins of northern Israel, the number of recruits has been growing in the recent years. It presents comments from a number of Arab soldiers and ex-soldiers who state that their sense of belonging and their desire to serve their homeland is what made them join the IDF. They also express that military service contributed to their personal and professional development, and that it is one of the gateways to equality in Israeli society. The article  highlights the story of a young Arab woman who, defying the norms of her Arab society, enlisted in the IDF and is today a high-ranking officer. She originally joined the army without her parents' knowledge, but today they are proud of her military career, as is she. 

The article stresses that the IDF's success in recruiting more and more Israeli Arabs is largely due to its effective recruitment mechanism, and specifically due to the efforts of the IDF unit in charge of recruiting minorities, which has subdivisions specializing in specific minority groups. An senior officer in this unit explains that it reaches out to young Arabs through schools and community centers, and today also through social media and by reaching out personally to potential recruits. The unit, he adds, ensures that each recruit is supported in terms of wellbeing and given the same professional progression like any other new enlistee. "Young Israeli Arabs are more aware of what the IDF is and what it can offer them in terms of career opportunities within the army itself or further education [in] post-army life," he says.  

The article admits that serving in the IDF is still very controversial among Israeli Arabs and that many fiercely oppose it. It quotes former Israeli Arab MP Hanin Zoabie, who claims that Arab soldiers in the IDF do not enjoy equality, and join the army only because they are poor and unemployed. She claims further that Israel recruits them for political reasons, in order to sow division among Israeli Arabs. Replying to these claims, Hassan Kaabia, an Israeli Arab and a former Lieutenant Colonel who served in the IDF for over two decades, states that  "the IDF is the only institution where there is no discrimination and there is total equality and inclusion. It is not true that they are joining because of economic factors. The majority of Israeli Arabs who join the army are doing it because of one reason and that is they want to be part of the state." He also wryly points out that one of Zoabie's close relatives served in the IDF.

The article concludes with remarks by the officer from the unit in charge of recruiting minorities, who states: "Israel is a multi-faith and cultural society with many minorities. The IDF can be a great platform to connect all of to us to our homeland, Israel."

The following are excerpts from the article, as published in _Al-Majallah


(full article online)









						Saudi Magazine 'Al-Majallah' Publishes Exclusive Article On Israeli Arabs Serving In Israeli Army
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Book Review: Protocols: Exposing Modern Antisemitism (Judean Rose)
					

Review of Elder of Ziyon's book, Protocols: Exposing Modern Antisemitism.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amnesty-UK issued a press release linked to a 19-page paper on Wednesday warning the UK to ensure that a proposed expansion of its free trade agreement with Israel doesn't include any business in the territories nor include any dealings with companies that they claim are violating human rights.

Has Amnesty-UK ever gone through a similar amount of effort to sabotage a UK trade agreement with any other country?

You know the answer.

I found some blog posts questioning trade with Colombia in 2009 and one blog post from 2013 questioning trade with Mexico because of human rights issues. That's it.

Amnesty-UK has no campaigns, no reports, no press releases warning about UK (or, pre-Brexit, EU) free trade agreements with any nations besides Israel.  

Yet the UK has an extensive free trade agreement with Turkey that was updated only last year. The same Turkey that occupies lands and has built settlements in Northern Cyprus and in Syria.

Amnesty-UK is silent.

The UK has trade agreements with the Palestinian Authority. The same government that pays salaries to terrorists and teaches children to hate Jews.

Amnesty-UK is silent.

The UK has trade agreements with Egypt, Jordan, Morocco, Lebanon. *Not a word of objection from Amnesty-UK.*

The UK is currently negotiating a trade agreement with Algeria. Amnesty knows quite well the depth of human rights abuses there. But Amnesty-UK is not campaigning to stop that agreement. 

No, Amnesty-UK chooses to campaign against UK trade with one and only one country. The one that happens to be Jewish.

Amnesty-UK will claim that their campaign is simply meant to support human rights. But somehow Israel always gets far more attention than any other country.

Their "Get Involved/Issues" section includes only four country-specific sections: Israel, Syria, North Korea and the US(!). In those sections, it lists over 60 issues with Israel, but only ten entries on Syria, nine for North Korea, and ten for the United States. There is far more effort and money spent on attacking Israel than any other country, by far.

That is modern antisemitism. It hides behind "human rights" but it abuses the issue of human rights as a club to attack only Israel. 










						Antisemitism by omission: Amnesty-UK only opposes trade agreements with one country
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> So, why do people have to go through an Israeli checkpoint to enter Palestine?


Do you mean the "country of Pal'istan" you insist was invented by the Treaty of Lausanne?


----------



## Hollie

Another Pally failure and Israeli success.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Qatari textbooks are “slowly” making progress towards eliminating antisemitism and other problematic material, according to a new report by Israeli education watchdog IMPACT-se.

Released on Thursday, the review of Qatari textbooks from 2021-2022 found that officials in the Gulf state have removed antisemitic content describing Jews as treacherous, immoral, and responsible for Germany’s loss in World War I.

The group praised the removal of an entire 11th grade social studies textbook that said the Nazi Party ascended to power in Weimar Germany because Jews were “manipulating financial markets.” Another textbook was stripped of the false conspiracy theory that “the Jews” were responsible for a 1969 arson attack on the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem.

On the subject of the Arab-Israeli conflict, the report found that a “anti-Israel nationalist narrative” remains in Qatari educational materials, and that violence against Israel continues to be legitimized. Recent efforts to normalize relations between Israel and Arab states is opposed.

Still, IMPACT-se found a “diminished tone of hostility” towards Israel, and a marked absence of open support for the Hamas terror group, of which the Qatari government is a key backer. Lessons about Hamas founder Ahmed Yassin have been purged, along with descriptions of “martyred” Palestinian terrorists and positive portrayals of rocket attacks on Israeli citizens.

(full article online)









						Qatari Textbooks Making ‘Slow’ Progress in Eliminating Antisemitism, Says Watchdog Report
					

Qatar’s Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani speaks during a meeting with Saudi Crown Prince, Mohammed bin Salman, in Doha, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

USAID is the US government's humanitarian aid arm. It has worked with Palestinians on various projects.

In 2020, Congress allocated $250 million over five years through the Nita M. Lowey Middle East Partnership for Peace Act (MEPPA) "to advance peaceful co-existence between Israelis and Palestinians to enable a sustainable two-state solution."

Most of MEPPA funds are funneled through USAID:


> The funds allocated to USAID will be guided by* a fifteen-member Advisory Board* with twelve members appointed by Congress in addition to a chair and two international members appointed by the USAID Administrator. The Board is tasked "to consult with, provide information to, and advise USAID and other U.S. Government agencies" on the efficacy of programming and partnership options to ensure the advancement of the goals of the Partnership for Peace Fund. Members are selected from diverse backgrounds, and their collaboration is governed by the provisions of the Federal Advisory Committee Act (FACA).


This Advisory Board held its first meeting in April, and it appears that it is interested in building institutions for Palestinians where they can supposedly work together with Israelis.

But they intend to build these institutions in Area C, which is under Israeli control, even though some 95% of Palestinians live in Areas A and B.




Thetranscript of their initial meeting in April included this:


> *Hiba Husseini:* The other recommendation I would make is an Area C.  Area C can be utilized both for the private sector, which I propose that we develop a logistics and distribution center, for example, in Area C.  These distribution centers require large space and employ large number of people and create a lot of IT-related systems.  So, I think logistics, distribution centers in Area C to serve the West Bank would be a very innovative idea and would bring the two sides -- the two businesses and create the integration that some of my colleagues have spoken about.
> Another Area C project I envisage is the youth -- joint youth education in -- like IT incubation in Area C.  So, take cool kids during the summer breaks and then create more advanced programs, maybe even leading to an IT university of sort or IT training center.  We need the skills.  And Israel has the skill, so I think jointly kids can start learning from the high school level moving forward...
> 
> *George Salem* (Chair):...I took pride to take careful notes of what everyone had to say.  I would add, you know, the idea articulated by Ms. Husseini about expansion of programs for businesses in Area C is one I think that could be really fruitfully explored, as well as IT training, and *perhaps even establishing a university there*, as well as *tourism*.



You can be sure that when they are talking about these initiatives, the hundreds of thousands of Jews who live in Area C are meant to be excluded. Which means that this is a means to help Palestinianstake over parts of Area C - much asthe EU has done over the past decades.

To pass muster with USAID, these programs are supposed to be officially joint Israeli-Palestinian initiatives, but if Palestinians are meant to reap the benefits, why not place them where the Palestinians mostly live? 

MEPPA has two goals: economic development of the Palestinian private sector and "person to person" peacebuilding programs. Building a Palestinian high tech university on Israeli-controlled lands is not either of these - it is a land grab. Even if some of the instructors are Israelis. 

Husseini and Salem are both Palestinian. They know exactly what they are doing. 

The advisory board's recommendations are non-binding, and some members seem to be staunch Zionists including Sander Gerber of AIPAC and the Republican Jewish Coalition. Hopefully any agenda that undermines Israel, like the Area C proposals here, will be quashed before any damage can be done. 











						Is USAID trying to take Area C away from Israel?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Traditional pro-Israel organizations are celebrating victory in another battle against J Street as former Prince George’s County state’s attorney Glenn Ivey defeated former Rep. Donna Edwards for the Democratic nomination for Maryland’s 4th Congressional District.

Ivey won with 51.2% of the primary vote to Edwards’s 35.1%, with former Maryland House of Delegates member Angela Angel coming in third with 6%.

“We are proud to have helped pro-Israel progressive Democrat Glenn Ivey defeat his anti-Israel opponent,” AIPAC tweeted on Wednesday. “Being pro-Israel is good policy and good politics.”

(full article online)










						J Street-backed congressional candidate defeated in Maryland Democratic primaries
					

Glenn Ivey beats former Rep. Donna Edwards in state’s 4th Congressional District • Ivey to run for largely black suburb vacated by Rep. Anthony Brown (D-Md.) against Republican primary winner Jeff Warner, a pastor.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

US President Joe Biden asked Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas for his cooperation as he looks to leverage the Abraham Accords normalization agreements between Israel and several Arab states to advance measures that benefit the Palestinians, a senior administration official told The Times of Israel.

The PA until now has balked at requests to join multilateral initiatives that team up Israel with its new Arab allies, arguing that the Abraham Accords are an attempt to bypass the Palestinian issue.

Abbas did not commit to changing his tune during his meeting with Biden in Bethlehem earlier this month, where the request was made, and his office has yet to get back to the White House on whether it is willing to get on board, the senior US official said Thursday.


(full article online)









						Biden pressing Palestinians to cooperate on Abraham Accords, but Abbas undecided
					

US highlighting how cooperation between Israel and new ally Morocco led to improved access for Palestinians at Allenby crossing between the West Bank and Jordan




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> USAID is the US government's humanitarian aid arm. It has worked with Palestinians on various projects.
> 
> In 2020, Congress allocated $250 million over five years through the Nita M. Lowey Middle East Partnership for Peace Act (MEPPA) "to advance peaceful co-existence between Israelis and Palestinians to enable a sustainable two-state solution."
> 
> Most of MEPPA funds are funneled through USAID:
> 
> This Advisory Board held its first meeting in April, and it appears that it is interested in building institutions for Palestinians where they can supposedly work together with Israelis.
> 
> But they intend to build these institutions in Area C, which is under Israeli control, even though some 95% of Palestinians live in Areas A and B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thetranscript of their initial meeting in April included this:
> 
> 
> You can be sure that when they are talking about these initiatives, the hundreds of thousands of Jews who live in Area C are meant to be excluded. Which means that this is a means to help Palestinianstake over parts of Area C - much asthe EU has done over the past decades.
> 
> To pass muster with USAID, these programs are supposed to be officially joint Israeli-Palestinian initiatives, but if Palestinians are meant to reap the benefits, why not place them where the Palestinians mostly live?
> 
> MEPPA has two goals: economic development of the Palestinian private sector and "person to person" peacebuilding programs. Building a Palestinian high tech university on Israeli-controlled lands is not either of these - it is a land grab. Even if some of the instructors are Israelis.
> 
> Husseini and Salem are both Palestinian. They know exactly what they are doing.
> 
> The advisory board's recommendations are non-binding, and some members seem to be staunch Zionists including Sander Gerber of AIPAC and the Republican Jewish Coalition. Hopefully any agenda that undermines Israel, like the Area C proposals here, will be quashed before any damage can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is USAID trying to take Area C away from Israel?
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Whart is the problem with building the facility on Palestinian land?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> But they intend to build these institutions in Area C, which is under Israeli control, even though some 95% of Palestinians live in Areas A and B.


Do you mean in the reservations/bantustans?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Whart is the problem with building the facility on Palestinian land?


None of Israel and Transjordan or Gaza was ever "Palestinian land"

Area C is under Israel control.  Only 5% of Arabs live there.

NOT Palestinian Land, not now or ever.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Do you mean in the reservations/bantustans?


You are always mistaking Israel for the USA and South Africa.

Very uneducated and misinformed and vile against anything to do with Jewish rights to their own ancestral homeland.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> None of Israel and Transjordan or Gaza was ever "Palestinian land"
> 
> Area C is under Israel control.  Only 5% of Arabs live there.
> 
> NOT Palestinian Land, not now or ever.


More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You are always mistaking Israel for the USA and South Africa.
> 
> Very uneducated and misinformed and vile against anything to do with Jewish rights to their own ancestral homeland.





Sixties Fan said:


> with Jewish rights to their own ancestral homeland.


Do you mean the place where none of them have any ancestors?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> More unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


Very substantiated.

You are blind and deaf.   Jew hatred made you that way and you will remain a hater of Jews till you die.  What a sad life you have had.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You are always mistaking Israel for the USA and South Africa.
> 
> Very uneducated and misinformed and vile against anything to do with Jewish rights to their own ancestral homeland.


The Bantustan System of Israeli apartheid | Salem Barahmeh | Abrasive Conversations​


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Very substantiated.
> 
> You are blind and deaf.   Jew hatred made you that way and you will remain a hater of Jews till you die.  What a sad life you have had.


What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of antisemite cards?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> The Bantustan System of Israeli apartheid | Salem Barahmeh | Abrasive Conversations​


Israel/ Jews  cannot "colonize" their own ancient homeland.  No indigenous people "colonize" their own ancient homeland.

Make me laugh some more.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> What's with the Jew hatred thing? Did you run out of antisemite cards?


Post anything which does not show someone's hatred of Jews and Israel and I will change my tune.

So far, nothing but lies and a Zillion % of  hatred for Jews  learned from when you fell off your bed one day.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ronen Bergman reports in the New York Times:



> Two terrorist attacks on Israeli and Jewish targets in Buenos Aires in the 1990s that killed scores of people were carried out by a secret Hezbollah unit whose operatives, contrary to widespread claims, were not abetted knowingly by Argentine citizens or aided by Iran on the ground, according to an investigation by the Mossad, Israel’s secret service.
> 
> The internal Mossad study, the written findings of which were shared with The New York Times, provide a detailed account of how the attacks were planned — including how material for the explosives was smuggled into Argentina in shampoo bottles and chocolate boxes.
> 
> While Mossad stresses that Israeli intelligence still believes that Iran, a supporter of Hezbollah, approved and funded the attacks and supplied training and equipment, the findings counter longstanding assertions by Israel, Argentina and the United States that Tehran had an operational role on the ground. They also countered suspicions in Argentina that local officials and citizens there had been complicit.
> 
> In the first attack, which killed 29 people in 1992, the Israeli Embassy was blown up. The second, in 1994, targeted the headquarters of a Jewish community center, killing 86 people, including the bomber, in one of the deadliest anti-Semitic crimes since World War II.



Now, what should a human rights leader take out of this story, if anything?

Ken Roth, outgoing head of HRW, tweeted this:


> Two 1990s attacks on Israeli and Jewish targets in Buenos Aires that killed scores "were carried out by a secret Hezbollah unit whose operatives, contrary to widespread claims, were not abetted knowingly by Argentine citizens or…Iran on the ground.”


The only part of the article he wants to share with his human rights community is to minimize Iran's culpability for the attack!

Even though everyone knows that Hezbollah does Iran's bidding. Even though Iran funded the bombings and bought the equipment. 

In every other context, HRW (and Amnesty) always wants to maximize culpability for any human rights crime. But when it comes to attacks on Jews, HRW consistently tries to minimize the culpability of the attackers - as Roth claims that Hamas and Hezbollah aren't guilty of using human shields. They bend over backwards to find obtuse reasons to make Israel appear guilty of violating international laws but they act just as energetically to find Israel's enemies innocent, even when they are directly attacking civilians. 

This is a consistent pattern. For these NGOs, human rights are paramount - but Jews are less than human. 











						HRW's Ken Roth wants to minimize Iran's culpability in Argentina bombings
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

High Court: State Can Revoke Citizenship from Terrorists​
The High Court of Justice ruled that the citizenship of a terrorist who committed a terrorist act or espionage against the State of Israel can be revoked, a significant ruling that enables the state to enlarge its arsenal of penal actions against terrorists.

The High Court ruled Thursday that there is no constitutional flaw in the legal arrangement that makes it possible for the minister of interior to revoke the citizenship of those who committed an act of treason against the state, such as an act of terrorism or serious espionage, even if as a result of the denial of Israeli citizenship the terrorist remains stateless and without citizenship.







Read more -








						High Court: State Can Revoke Citizenship from Terrorists
					

Two terrorists are already lined up to lose their citizenship.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haaretz reports:




> Researchers, led by Prof. David Weisburd, a Hebrew University of Jerusalem criminologist, conducted an intensive course for police officers in three cities in the United States (Houston, Tucson, and Cambridge, Massachusetts) based on a model known as “procedural justice.” Addressing the encounter between police and the citizenry, this concept focuses on making the interaction between them fair and dignified: Has the citizen been given the opportunity to voice his or her side, do the police show respect and project neutrality?...
> 
> At the conclusion of the course, the officers were assigned to high-crime areas and their work was monitored for nine months. The results exceeded all expectations.
> 
> After documenting hundreds of hours in the field, the research team concluded that* the officers showed a clear tendency to listen more attentively to the people they interacted with and to treat them respectfully*. Weisburd, a recipient of the Israel Prize for his research in crime and policing (in particular, he is identified with the idea of having police focus their patrolling efforts on “hot spots,” often specific streets, where crime is especially rampant), is visibly moved by the results.
> 
> “We changed the officers’ behavior,” he says. “There are hardly any studies that look at the impact of police behavior on the street. Second, it also changed their behavior in terms of law enforcement. *We saw a decrease of 60 percent in arrests.* It’s great!”
> 
> In addition, not only did surveys conducted in the areas where the officers were stationed find that the public harbored a more positive attitude toward the police,* there was also a 14-percent decline in crime incidents in these areas. *Says Weisburd: “Sometimes you can eat the cake and leave it whole, too.”



This is of course the exact opposite of what the Israel-haters have been claiming - that Israelis have been teaching US cops how to beat Black people, or whatever they are claiming lately under the "Deadly Exchange" libel. 

Which means that the Israel haters who claim that they want US police to act with more empathy towards the people they serve should want all police to be trained by these Israelis.

And they never will - because, as with all confirmed Jew-haters, every other cause they claim to support is subordinate to their desire to demean and delegitimize Jews and the Jewish state. 










						This is what REALLY happens when Israelis train US cops
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

After the 1973 Yom Kippur War, a team of 50 American experts arrived in Israel, collecting information that benefited the U.S. military and American industry, bolstering the defense of Europe in the face of Soviet threats.

The December 1969 “Operation Rooster 53” highlighted Israel’s unique intelligence and battle tactic capabilities, which were shared with the U.S. An Israeli commando unit snatched an advanced Soviet P-12 radar system, which was stationed throughout the world, from Egypt. The Soviet radar was studied by Israel and transferred to the U.S., as were additional Soviet military systems, enhancing the capabilities of U.S. intelligence, special operations forces and defense industries.

According to the late Sen. Daniel Inouye, who served as chairman of the Appropriations and Intelligence Committees, the value of the Soviet radar to U.S. defense industries and armed forces was around $3 billion. He added that the scope of intelligence Israel shared with the United States exceeded the intelligence shared by all the NATO countries combined.

In 1966 and 1989, Israel acquired MIG-21 and MIG-23 Soviet combat planes through defecting Iraqi and Syrian pilots. The planes were shared with the United States, impacting the global balance of power and enhancing the performance of the U.S. Air Force and aerospace industries.

In 1970, Israel showed its pro-U.S. posture by deterring an invasion of U.S. ally Jordan. By bolstering its military presence on the Golan Heights, Israel forced pro-Soviet Syrian forces to stop their invasion. Thus, Israel spared America either the loss of an Arab ally or the need to get involved militarily in an intra-Arab war while it was bogged down in Southeast Asia.

Moreover, the toppling of the pro-U.S. Jordanian regime would have threatened the existence of the pro-U.S. oil-producing regimes in the neighboring Persian Gulf. Therefore, Israel spared the U.S. a major economic and national security blow, and denied the USSR a notable victory.

The lessons of the July 4, 1976 Entebbe operation, which underscored Israel as a role model of pro-active, daring and innovative counter-terrorism, were shared with U.S. intelligence and special forces.

The 1981 Israeli destruction of Iraq’s nuclear reactor—in defiance of fierce U.S. opposition—spared the U.S. the potential devastation of a nuclear confrontation during the 1991 Gulf War. In effect, it saved the pro-U.S. Arab oil-producing regimes from the jaws of Saddam Hussein.

In the October 1982 “Operation Mole Cricket 19,” Israel’s Air Force destroyed 29 Soviet surface-to-air missile batteries operated by Syria, which were perceived to be impregnable. It was the first time that a Western-equipped air force destroyed a Soviet-built surface-to-air missile network. In the biggest air battle since the Korean War, the Israeli Air Force downed 82 Soviet MIG combat planes without a single loss. Game-changing Israeli battle tactics, including jamming technologies, were shared with the U.S. armed forces, bolstering America’s military edge over the USSR.

The 2007 Israeli destruction of the Syria-North Korea-Iran nuclear reactor spared the region and the globe a potential nuclearized civil war in Syria.

In 2022, against a background of highly vulnerable pro-U.S. Arab regimes, the growing vacillation of Europe and the intensifying threat of anti-U.S. Sunni and Shia terrorism, Israel stands out as “the largest U.S. aircraft carrier,” which does not require a single American soldier on board. This spares America the need to deploy additional aircraft carriers and ground divisions to the Mediterranean and the Indian Ocean.

Today, Israel’s posture of deterrence plays a key role in preventing the collapse of the pro-U.S. Arab regimes and the dominance of Iran’s Shia ayatollahs and Sunni terrorism. This is crucial to global trade, the war on terrorism and the U.S.-Russia-China balance of power.

To paraphrase Mead’s observation: Israel’s posture of deterrence is not growing stronger due to the recent peace accords with Arab countries. Arab countries concluded peace accords with Israel due to the fact that Israel’s posture of deterrence is growing stronger.

(full article online)









						Israel has strengthened America many times over the years
					

The Jewish state has given the United States invaluable intelligence and military expertise, and protects American interests in the Middle East.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are three crossings between Israel and Jordan. 

The main one is the King Hussein Bridge (Allenby Bridge)  over the Jordan, in the central part of the country. The southern one is the Wadi Araba crossing where Jordanian workers can cross to work in Eilat.

The northernmost one is the Sheikh Hussein Bridge, near Beit She'an, from (Green Line) Israel directly into Jordan.

As such, Jerusalem Arabs - who are allowed to travel throughout Israel even if they are not citizens - should be allowed to travel through Israel to enter Jordan and return through that bridge, and avoid the huge delays and expenses at the King Hussein bridge. (Expediting travel from Jordan to Israel could cost some $650 for a family of five.) 

Israel has said that they can use any route to Jordan. 

But Jordan is not allowing them to.

Representatives of Jerusalem Arabs wrote a formal letterto the Jordanian government asking why this is, since in the past they were able to use that crossing. 

I don't know why Jordan is not allowing this. It might have something to do with an idea that it would somehow be "normalization" to allow what they consider Palestinians to pass directly through an Israeli checkpoint. Or maybe it is to keep the cash flow from the "VIP" expenses to reduce the long wait times at the main crossing.

Either way, Jordan is making life more difficult for the very same Jerusalem Arabs they claim to support.

 And either way, a story about how Arabs make other Arab lives difficult - especially when Israel is happy to help - is not one that the mainstream media is interested in covering. 










						Jordan is officially discriminating against Jerusalem Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

France24 Arabic Jerusalem correspondent Laila Odeh has a history of biased coverage of Israel and Israeli affairs. Among other issues, the journalist in the service of the French public broadcaster misleadingly referred to nonviolent Jews who visited Jerusalem’s Temple Mount / Noble Sanctuary as “settlers storming the al-Aqsa Mosque” and also labeled Israel’s internationally recognized territory “occupied” and “the 1948 territories.”

More recently, earlier this month she speculated about the investigation into the bullet which allegedly killed Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Aqleh:



> Israeli officials have confirmed, both by a military statement and in the Israeli press, that the Israeli military or the Israelis took part in the process of inspecting the bullet which the PA handed over to the Americans; that the process of ballistic inspection was unable to determine the party responsible for Shireen Abu Akleh’s death; and even on the matter of the weapon from which the bullet was fired, it was not determined what was the weapon, which actually fired the bullet. That is to say, *this could be a preliminary attempt to dissipate the affair and to avoid holding any of the parties liable, the Israeli side in particular*.
> […]
> Of course, the Shireen Abu Akleh affair today has taken a greater dimension, perhaps, within *the attempt to wriggle Israel out of assuming responsibility [for its actions], but with overt American support* this time. [Translation by CAMERA Arabic. Emphases added.]


There is zero evidence that an American-Israeli cover-up has ever taken place. Odeh’s injection of unsubstantiated speculations therefore amounts to unprofessional editorializing completely at odds with the journalistic standards incumbent upon the tax-funded French broadcaster.  











						Publicly Funded France 24 Arabic Promotes Unsubstantiated Anti-Israel Conspiracy
					

Laila Odeh, Jerusalem correspondent for France 24 Arabic, sinks into a baseless conspiracy theory alleging a U.S.-Israeli cover up of Shireen Abu Akleh's killing.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In recent years, Irish people have been referring to Trócaire charity as a political organization, funding highly politicized and problematic NGOs active in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.​
(full article online)









						Irish charity gets reminder from charities over its anti-Israel activity
					

In recent years, Irish people have been referring to Trócaire charity as a political organization, funding highly politicized and problematic NGOs active in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> France24 Arabic Jerusalem correspondent Laila Odeh has a history of biased coverage of Israel and Israeli affairs. Among other issues, the journalist in the service of the French public broadcaster misleadingly referred to nonviolent Jews who visited Jerusalem’s Temple Mount / Noble Sanctuary as “settlers storming the al-Aqsa Mosque” and also labeled Israel’s internationally recognized territory “occupied” and “the 1948 territories.”
> 
> More recently, earlier this month she speculated about the investigation into the bullet which allegedly killed Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Aqleh:
> 
> 
> There is zero evidence that an American-Israeli cover-up has ever taken place. Odeh’s injection of unsubstantiated speculations therefore amounts to unprofessional editorializing completely at odds with the journalistic standards incumbent upon the tax-funded French broadcaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicly Funded France 24 Arabic Promotes Unsubstantiated Anti-Israel Conspiracy
> 
> 
> Laila Odeh, Jerusalem correspondent for France 24 Arabic, sinks into a baseless conspiracy theory alleging a U.S.-Israeli cover up of Shireen Abu Akleh's killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org





Sixties Fan said:


> also labeled Israel’s internationally recognized territory “occupied” and “the 1948 territories.”


That is common for Palestinians. I haven't seen anything showing that not to be true.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslims in Jordan who do not remember that Jordan and Israel signed a Peace Treaty]

The Islamic Action Front, the Jordanian political arm of the Muslim Brotherhood, has warned of the "danger" of allowing hundreds of Jordanian youth to work in Eilat.

They said that this normalization somehow poses a threat to Jordanian national security.

The issued a statement that "rejects the attempts of the Zionist entity to infiltrate Jordanian society and pass the normalization approach by exploiting the youth's need for work and money."

As far as I can tell, the IAF is worried that Jordanians working in Israel will see Jews as something other than monsters. They warn about "the security risks of Jordanian youth working with the occupation and *trying to influence them*to serve its goals."

The poor, misguided youth of Jordan apparently can be easily influenced to become more Zionist by merely working for and getting paid by Jews under good working conditions and higher salaries than they can get in Jordan.

The statement ended affirming that "the Zionist entity will remain the nation's number one enemy."











						Jordanian Islamist party warns against Jordanians working in Eilat
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On July 23, *City TV Montreal broadcast a segment* by OMNI reporter Farah Mustapha about how Palestinian brothers in a band called Le Trio Joubran are touring Canada and were performing in Montreal.

According to Mustapha, “They say they play to honour the struggles and *oppression of their people through music.”*

The OMNI reporter then quoted one of the brothers, Samir Joubran, saying: “My message is giving love, hope, *we are still hoping that we can get the freedom to live in a free country without occupation.*”

Though the brothers regard themselves as Palestinians, this report notes that they are from Nazareth, an Israeli city which makes them, drum roll please…_ Arab-Israelis._ The musicians, according to this report, claim they travel the world to tell people about the Palestinian cause. Meanwhile, City TV’s report refers to the non-existent state of “Palestine,” despite the fact that the Palestinians haven’t been granted statehood yet.


(full article online)









						City TV Montreal Airs Palestinian Musician's Denial Of Israel’s Right To Exist; OMNI Reporter Signed Anti-Israel Open Letter
					

On July 23, City TV Montreal broadcast a segment by OMNI reporter Farah Mustapha about how Palestinian brothers in a




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Palestinians haven’t been granted statehood yet.


Who grants statehood?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Who grants statehood?
> 
> Link?


Do your homework.
To this day you have learned nothing about the subject.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Do your homework.
> To this day you have learned nothing about the subject.


Sure, the people within a defined territory can declare statehood and get the protection of a state. It is up to other states to recognize them or not but other states cannot determine if they are or not.

Palestine is a state. They need to start acting like one.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure, the people within a defined territory can declare statehood and get the protection of a state. It is up to other states to recognize them or not but other states cannot determine if they are or not.
> 
> Palestine is a state. They need to start acting like one.




Pallys act like what one expects from those occupying islamic terrorist enclaves. 


Pally'land is a state?

Link?

This should not prompt you to trot ot your Zebra or cut and paste all the usual, bogus and discredited "Treaty of Lausanne invented the Magical Kingdom of Pal'istan", nonsense.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A United Nations human-rights investigator spoke of the Jewish lobby and the overuse of antisemitism in a wide-ranging interview with the Mondoweiss website that was published on Monday. He questioned Israel’s membership in the 193-nation global body.


“We are very disheartened by the social media that is controlled largely by – whether it is the Jewish lobby or specific NGOs,” said Indian human-rights expert Miloon Kothari.


He is one of three members of the “UN Commission of Inquiry on the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and in Israel,” which was created last year and is tasked with issuing reports twice a year.

-----
COI members have said, including to _The Jerusalem Post_ in June, they eventually intend to examine the question of apartheid as it relates to Israel.


“We will get to the apartheid question at some point in the future,” Kothari said. “We will be looking at discrimination in general, you know, from the river to the sea.”


He accused Israel of disregarding intentional human-rights law and UN resolutions, including snubbing the COI by refusing to cooperate with it and banning it from visiting.



> *'I would go as far as to raise the question of why are they [Israel] are even a member of the UN"*
> Miloon Kothari



(full article online)









						UN official: Social media largely controlled by Jewish lobby, NGOs
					

“Israel has no intention of ending the occupation and the persistent discrimination against the Palestinians lies at the heart of the systematic recurrence of violations," Kothari said.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A referendum on a new constitution for Tunisia was said to have easily passed, and this has now officially ended the hopes of the Arab Spring, as it has demolished all democratic reforms and has given its president sweeping, dictatorial powers.

It also calls for the destruction of Israel.

In the preamble, it says:



> We, the Tunisian people, reaffirm our belonging to the Arab nation and our keenness to adhere to the human dimensions of the Islamic religion. ...We adhere to international legitimacy and support the legitimate rights of peoples who, according to this legitimacy, have the right to decide their own destiny, the first of which is *the right of the Palestinian people to their stolen land and the establishment of their state on it after its liberation*, with Al-Quds Al-Sharif as its capital.


This isn't referring to "occupied territories," rather it is saying that Tunisia supports Palestinian claims to all of Israel, which they consider "stolen land."

I am not aware of any other constitution that urges the destruction of another nation.

However, Palestinians and their supporters are disappointed - because they had urged the President of Tunisia to also include a clause that would make normalization with Israel illegal and he didn't.










						New Tunisian constitution calls for the destruction of Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There's a very interesting op-ed by Peter Pomerantsev in the New York Times that says how the West should understand Vladimir Putin:



> To humiliate people is to exploit your power over them, making them feel worthless and dependent on you. It is clear, then, that the Russian military seems intent on humiliating Ukrainians, taking away their right to independence and their right to make their own decisions. ...
> 
> Kremlin propaganda claims Russia revels in isolationism, but it is also addicted to seeking approval from abroad.
> 
> And Mr. Putin’s success as president of Russia has rested for some time on his ability to mete out daily humiliations to Russians and then act as if he feels their rage as they do, as if he alone knows where to direct it — toward the West, toward Ukraine, anywhere except toward the Kremlin.
> 
> Mr. Putin likes to perform both sides of the humiliation drama: from the seething resentment of the put-upon Russian everyman to cosplaying Peter the Great. This allows him to appeal to Russians’ deep-seated sense of humiliation, which the Kremlin itself inflicts on people, and then compensate for it. It’s a performance that taps into the cycle of humiliation and aggression that defines the experience of life in Russia, and now Ukraine is the stage.


This is similar (although not identical) to how the Arab world had traditionally looked upon Israel, and how the Palestinians still do. The honor/shame society is not only obsessed with looking honorable and avoiding shame, but also to inflict shame on enemies. They honestly do not understand why Israelis aren't depressed at seeing Israeli flags burned.

Pomerantsev says that the West needs to understand the mentality in order to counter it:




> In the face of such threats, it can be tempting to try and placate Russia. The editorial board of The New York Times has said that Ukraine will likely have to accept territorial compromises. Mr. Macron has said that the West should avoid humiliating Russia. *Such proposals are fundamentally misguided: Russia’s sense of humiliation is internal, not imposed upon it.* To coddle the Putin regime is merely to participate in the cycle. If you yearn for sustainable security and freedom, abusive partners and predators cannot be indulged.


Absolutely. And this applies to Iran as well as Palestinians. When EU foreign policy chief says the current text of the Iran nuclear deal is the best possible outcome, he is coddling Iran. When the West makes it appear that the Palestinian issue is the most important problem that must be solved before other Middle East problems, they are indulging a corrupt and would-be genocidal regime that would destroy Israel in a second if it had the strength to. 
You don't compromise with bullies, terrorists and those who support them. It should be obvious to all. And that applies to Iran and Palestinians as well as Putin's Russia.











						NYT op-ed says not to coddle an honor/shame society - but for Russia, not for Palestinians or Iranians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

If narratives are more effective than facts, and personal narratives about being harmed are most effective of all (because no one wants to impugn a personal story about how someone was harmed,) then over time *the cumulative narratives of alleged harm by a specific certain group will create hate for that group.*

The original study hoped that using personal narratives would increase tolerance. It didn't anticipate that large groups were already weaponizing that as a propaganda method that increases *intolerance - *towards Jews. Because the Palestinian propaganda machine promotes antisemitism with a torrent of stories about humiliation at the hands of the Jews.
When a Palestinian goes through a Jordanian checkpoint, they are angry and upset. But when they go through an Israeli checkpoint, even though they are treated with more respect, they claim they are humiliated - because they resent Jews on what they consider their land to begin with. So the only stories the world hears are those of humiliation, whether true or not. And over time the followers of that topic start to believe that Jews are deliberately humiliating Palestinians, because that is what the Palestinian stories say.

NGOs also weaponize this propaganda tool against Israel. Amnesty and Human Rights Watch reports against Israel are far more detailed and longer than those on other countries. I once did a comparison between two Amnesty reports released around the same time:


*Amnesty reports**Israel/WB**Syria/Yarmouk**Title of report*Trigger-happySqueezing the life out of Yarmouk*Number of pages in the report*8739*Number of civilians killed according to Amnesty*22194*Time period covered*12 months8 months*Circumstances of their deaths*Mostly while participating in or near violent actsStarvation, sniper fire, bombings*Number of extensive personal stories given for victims**At least 18*, some three pages long*Zero**Number of photos of victims (dead and injured)*At least *14**Zero**Video produced to support report?*Yes, 4 minutesNo*Placement on Amnesty webpage *Linked from front page two weeks after report issuedOn front page only the day it was released

Palestinians are humanized and their stories are told. Those stories are detailed and centered on showing how they were harmed and at creating empathy for them.

Meanwhile, to Amnesty, Syrian victims are just statistics.

Along with the empathy for the subjects of heart-rending stories comes anger at the victimizers. This is especially true when the storytellers themselves are angry at their supposed tormentors. Just as the audience wants to identify with the victim, they want to share in the anger the victim has towards those they blame for their pain.

So it is no surprise that the Western narrative about Israel, over time, has become more explicitly antisemitic. These same NGOs are now completely at ease in claiming that Israel has a policy of "Jewish supremacy," meant to evoke white supremacy, one of the most evil crimes possible. Singling out Israel as the only current state practicing (a made up definition of) apartheid is another example of normalizing antisemitism in the name of supporting the victims of Jewish greed. Gaza children are only victims of Israeli war crimes; their being cynically used as human shields by terrorists who were the target of the bomb is not mentioned.

The decades of favoring narrative over facts has created conditions ripe for increased Jew-hatred.
Also, in this world where narratives are favored over facts, there is little penalty for lying. After all, the victims are describing the facts as they claim that they experienced them, and arguing with that is considered to be adding to their victimhood.

One of Israel's reasons for existence is so that Jews will no longer be hapless victims of a world that doesn't care about them. Israel has helped achieve that goal - so now Jews are at a permanent disadvantage in the discourse about which side is in the right exactly because we can no longer claim the same degree of victimhood. And victimhood is the coin of the realm.

*There is no defense. *Ben Shapiro's famous quote "facts don't care about your feelings" may be true, but facts cannot argue with feelings, either. People want to empathize with and support the real or imagined victims.

Israel's success at protecting Jews is itself its unforgivable crime, and the Israel-haters are using that success as a reason to try to destroy it.



(full article online)










						Studies prove that facts don't matter: how propaganda takes advantage of psychology and normalizes antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A United Nations human-rights investigator spoke of the Jewish lobby and the overuse of antisemitism in a wide-ranging interview with the Mondoweiss website that was published on Monday. He questioned Israel’s membership in the 193-nation global body.


Israel throws out antisemite cards like candy at a blossom time parade. The term has become almost meaningless.

Israel made many promises when applying for UN membership. They lied about almost everything.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel throws out antisemite cards like candy at a blossom time parade. The term has become almost meaningless.
> 
> Israel made many promises when applying for UN membership. They lied about almost everything.


I see no links to any of your psychotic blah blah blah


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> But when they go through an Israeli checkpoint, even though they are treated with more respect, they claim they are humiliated - because they resent Jews on what they consider their land to begin with.


Why should Palestinians go through Israeli checkpoints to go from one Palestinian territory to another?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> I see no links to any of your psychotic blah blah blah


Look it up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Look it up.


You are the one who needs to look it up.  Nothing but empty air, as always.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Why should Palestinians go through Israeli checkpoints to go from one Palestinian territory to another?



For the same reason they go through the Jordanian checkpoints,
when on their way to the pilgrimage in Saudi Arabia.

They go through the selection of the Waqf guards,
before every prayer in Jerusalem, some refused,
being suspected as Jews...but of course you
have no problem with more of those.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Facing repeated wars and neverending military conflict, a 12-year-old Gaza Strip resident developed post-traumatic stress disorder, her parents say. The girl’s condition worsened to the point where she feared day-to-day activities and always sought to remain physically close to her parents.

Recently the girl, whose name remains withheld and who is identified here only by the first letter of her name in Hebrew, “Gimel,” received rare permission to visit Israel with her father in what has been dubbed a “resilience visit.”

Gimel was granted permission to enter by the Coordination and Liaison Headquarters at the Erez Crossing between Gaza and Israel in a process facilitated by the Ynet and Yedioth Ahronoth media outlets (Hebrew link).

“Her fears ruled her,” Gimel’s father, who regularly crosses into Israel to work, told Ynet.

“Every time I go into Israel she fears something will happen to me,” he said. “I tell her again and again there’s nothing to worry about, that I go to Israel to earn a living for us.”

He hoped that seeing Israel and meeting Israelis might help to quell her fears.

“Unfortunately, there are children in Gaza who think that there are monsters living in Israel who only want to kill Arabs,” he added.

Once out of Gaza, the report said, Gimel hardly put down her phone’s camera. “What a beautiful view,” she told her father. “I like the green fields.”

Gimel visited several towns across Israel, including Jerusalem, Jaffa, Ashkelon and Tel Aviv. She met with other children from Kibbutz Nir Am, an Israeli community near the Strip where she and her father stayed throughout their four-day visit.

Despite the language barrier, Gimel and Shoham, a 12-year-old resident of the kibbutz, managed to communicate using translation apps on their phones and spoke about topics ranging from social media and music to school and summer break.

Shoham noted that she was surprised, and concerned, to hear that Gimel did not have a bomb shelter in her home the way she did.

The two exchanged Instagram accounts at the end of their meeting. Shoham, who had sprained her leg before the meeting, had a difficult time walking out.

“Lean on me, I’ll take you,” Gimel told her and they hopped outside.

“I wish you’d come again and we have more time together,” Shoham said.

Gimel and her father also held a larger meeting with children from Nir Am.

“I live in Gaza, who’s afraid of me?” Gimel’s father asked at the start, a question to which all of the children in attendance raised their hands. After a question-and-answer session, Gimel’s father again asked the children if they were afraid of him. This time, none of them said yes.

Gimel also visited a petting zoo run by the Hossen (“Resilience”) Center in the Gaza-adjacent town of Sderot. Over the years Sderot has been one of the towns most affected by rocket attacks from terrorists in the Strip. The treatment center uses various means, including animal care, to help people deal with psychological trauma.

Gimel was accompanied there by Ibrahim al-Etauna, director of the Bedouin Resilience Center in the Negev.

“I got the impression that now she understands that reality is not black and white, but the thought of war still scares her. In any case, she said that now she will be less worried when her father goes to work in Israel,” he told Ynet of a private conversation he and Gimel had after the visit.

At the end of the visit, Gimel noted that she wished she could stay longer.

“We want to live like good neighbors, with love and cooperation,” Gimel’s father said at the end of the visit. “I hope that one day everything will be over and the children of Gaza and Israel will be able to live as good neighbors. If it was up to [the children], there would already be peace and everything would be fine. I hope my daughter can visit Israel again.”

As for Gimel, her fears amid conflict certainly won’t evaporate, but her views have unquestionably changed.

“I thought that in Israel everyone wore military uniforms and held guns, but the Jews were really nice,” she said.











						‘I thought everyone held guns’: Gazan girl makes rare Israel visit to face her fears
					

In rare event, 12 year old with PTSD from conflict permitted to visit with dad, meet Israelis; 'Unfortunately there are children in Gaza who think monsters live in Israel,' he says




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On July 23 in Houston, Texas, a film glorifying terrorist Georges Abdallah was shown at a publicly-funded Houston Palestine Film Festival (HPFF)

The film “Fedayin” celebrates Abdallah, who was given a life sentence in France in 1987.

In 1982, Abdallah killed American Lt. Col. Charles R. Ray, a U.S. military attaché in Paris.

He was also jailed for his role in the murder of Israeli diplomat Yaacov Barsimantov and the 1984 attempted assassination of former American consul in Strasbourg, Robert O. Homme.

Abdallah was a member of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).

PFLP is a designated terrorist organization according to the U.S., Canada, the European Union, and Israel.

Additionally, Abdallah founded another terror group, the Lebanese Armed Revolutionary Factions (LARF).

The film, which is a part of a festival supported by public funds, exalts Abdallah and serves as a propaganda demanding his release from French prison.

Not only does the film glorify a terrorist, its creators have terror connections.The film was produced by the Collectif Palestine Vaincra (CPV), a French affiliate of the Israel-designated terror group Samidoun.

The film’s main narrator is Khaled Barakat, a senior leader of the PFLP terror group.

Houston, we have a problem. Glorifying terror is immoral and forcing U.S. taxpayers to fund such activities is reprehensible.

(Send messages in link )









						ACT NOW! Demand Houston Stop Funding Pro-Terror Propaganda | United with Israel
					

Houston, YOU have a problem! Stop using taxpayers’ money to glorify the Palestinian murderer of an American lieutenant.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel will accelerate the process of establishing the Jordan Gate, a shared industrial zone with Jordan, the cabinet decided on Sunday.


Prime Minister Yair Lapid and Jordanian King Abdullah II finalized the plans during the former’s visit to Amman last week. Former prime minister Naftali Bennett previously put the project on hold, after Jordan’s prime minister praised Palestinians who assaulted Israelis in April. 


The idea of a joint industrial zone was first raised in peace talks between Israel and Jordan in 1994 and picked up in recent years by the Regional Cooperation Ministry. The plan includes an already-constructed bridge between the Jordanian and Israeli sides of the park.

(full article online)











						Israel to advance joint industrial zone with Jordan
					

The idea was first raised in peace talks between Jerusalem and Amman in 1994 and revived in recent years.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A mob of Arabs from Burqin went up after Friday’s prayer to the settlement of Alei Zahav. On their way they encountered the Jewish man, a resident of Alei Zahav, who was walking with his dog. Presumably acting on whatever they had been preached in the local mosque, the Arabs quickly went about beating up the Jewish man, trying to kill him, much as Russian, Ukrainian, and Polish villagers had done for centuries after being inspired by their clergymen on Sundays.




			https://www.jewishpress.com/news/eye-on-palestine/palestinian-authority/arab-lynch-mob-injures-jewish-man-kills-his-dog-in-samaria/2022/07/31/


----------



## Sixties Fan

From :





__





						The Right To Destroy Jewish History
					

The event was covered by La Presse, Le Soleil and La Voix de l’Est. It was also mentioned in a Globe and Mail article. All news outlets failed to adequately cover the inflammatory comments that Waters made against Israel and the Jewish people.  To wit:     There’s no truth to the accusation that...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



Post 2188

Surada is accusing Israel, or me,  of something. But will not explain.



surada said:


> They were called Palestinians by 1950.  You lied about Jenin too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Jenin (2002) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



[Didn't many terrorists during the second intifada not come from Jenin?  Did they not start the attacks?  What are the lies Israel allegedly told?  Be clear.]

Ten years ago this month, British and other European media outlets launched an assault on Israel’s character that was noteworthy for both its viciousness and staggeringly low journalistic standards.

By March 2002, the second intifada had been raging for 19 months. But Israelis remember that month in particular for the carnage on their streets – a 30-day bombing campaign by Hamas, Al-Aksa Martyrs Brigades and Islamic Jihad in 13 separate attacks, including the bombing of Netanya’s Park Hotel during a Seder, which left 30 people dead and 140 wounded, and the murder of 16 people four days later at the Matza restaurant in Haifa.

Israelis were horrified by the attacks and their own loss of any sense of personal security. On March 29, the Israel Defense Forces took the fight to the West Bank in an operation dubbed Defensive Shield, designed to stop the terrorists before they got into Israel.

On April 2, the IDF reached Jenin, from which 23 of the 60 terror attacks in 2002 had emanated. There, the army waged a pitched battle, involving house-to-house fighting with Palestinian gunmen in the city’s refugee camp.

Booby-trapped houses were primed to collapse on the Israeli forces. By the time the fighting ended, 23 IDF soldiers and 52 Palestinians (of whom 14 were civilians) were dead. Ultimately the Palestinian Authority, Human Rights Watch and the United Nations corroborated these figures.

BUT FROM the smoke and smell of battle, sections of the press created a different narrative, one in which Israeli soldiers had committed a heinous massacre of Palestinians, in what came to be known as the “myth of Jeningrad” – a phrase coined by Tom Gross, a leading Middle East commentator and former Jerusalem correspondent for The Sunday Telegraph.

As Gross writes, for two weeks, they “devoted page upon page, day after day, to tales of mass murders, common graves, summary executions, and war crimes. Israel was invariably compared to the Nazis, to al-Qaeda, and to the Taliban. One report even compared the thousands of supposedly missing Palestinians to the ‘disappeared’ of Argentina. (No Palestinians were in fact missing.) A leading columnist for the Evening Standard, London’s main evening newspaper, compared Israel’s actions to ‘genocide.’”

Gross spent hundreds of hours poring over the material. He writes that “American reporters in Jenin reported accurately. Molly Moore of The Washington Post wrote there was ‘no evidence to support allegations by aid organizations of large-scale massacres or executions.’... By contrast the Jerusalem correspondent for the (London) Independent, Phil Reeves, began his report from Jenin: ‘A monstrous war crime that Israel has tried to cover up for a fortnight has finally been exposed.’


(full article online)









						A decade since the battle of Jenin, ‘the myth of Jeningrad'
					

Headlines: The IDF did not exactly cover itself in glory on the information front.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Norway and EU member states have restored funding to six Palestinian civil society organizations designated by Israel as terror-supporting organizations, thereby rejecting evidence submitted by Israel that such organizations are linked to the universally outlawed terror organization: “Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.”
Funding terror contravenes international counter-terrorism conventions and resolutions to which Norway and the EU are party that criminalize funding terror. It also undermines distinct counter-terror provisions in the 1993-1995 Oslo Accords between the Palestinians and Israel and is incompatible with their active involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.
This decision to restore funding to terror-supporting NGOs is particularly serious in light of Norway’s and the EU’s special status both as witness to the Oslo Accords, but more so in light of Norway’s active involvement as the principal facilitator, mediator, host, and patron of the accords.
Contrary to its special status as witness, sponsor, and facilitator of the Oslo Accords, Norway has consistently conducted a one-sided, partisan policy aimed at prejudging the issues that are still to be negotiated between the parties, such as the issue of Jerusalem and the permanent status of the territories.
Facilitating international funding for supporting and encouraging Palestinian terror, including providing funds for salaries and benefits of terrorists serving prison sentences, is the antithesis of any genuine international action to promote human rights, peace, and stability in the Middle East.










						How Norway and EU Are Undermining the Oslo Accords
					

They have decided to restore funding to NGOs linked to the outlawed terror organization: “Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.” - How Norway and EU Are Undermining the Oslo Accords




					jcpa.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Those agreed starting positions include:

The Hashemite Kingdom of Palestine will be ruled by Jordan’s current Hashemite ruler King Abdullah – which Hashemite dynasty has ruled Jordan for the last 100 years.

The right of return to Israel by Palestinian Arab refugees will not be pursued. Instead The Hashemite Kingdom of Palestine will integrate those refugees within its borders

The borders of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan will include

-Jordan with its current borders

-The Gaza Strip

A-reas of the 'West Bank' inhabited by Palestinian Arabs and bordering Jordan that are contiguous and not divided into islands

-The retention by Israel of the Jordan Valley and other areas of the 'West Bank' such as Oslo-designated Area C, where all the Jews in the region live, will be resolved in the negotiations


Neither the Arabs nor the Muslims will seek to expel Israel from Jerusalem. However it remains as a bargaining chip in the hands of the Palestinian Arabs in securing any agreement and giving the Holy Places in Jerusalem a special status.

Any agreement will need to be ratified by a free popular referendum by Arab voter constituencies consisting of all Jordanians and residents of the 'West Bank' and Gaza Strip and those who are stateless such as the residents of the refugee camps in Lebanon and Syria. Palestinian Arabs who are settled in other countries and who enjoy full citizenship will have no vote.

The rationale for creating The Hashemite Kingdom of Palestine is based on the fact that Jordanians and Palestinians are Sunni Arabs from the same region and integrating them will not cause any ethnic or sectarian fault lines in the long run.


Jordan has received a flurry of visits from Mohammed Bin Salman, PLO Leader Mahmoud Abbas and Israel’s President Herzog, since the Saudi Plan was published.
Lapid’s visit now when he is only caretaker Prime Minister is highly significant. It could indicate the commencement of negotiations is supported by the majority of Israel’s political parties even though nothing can go forward until after the next government is formed post November elections.

(full article online)









						The way is being paved for the Hashemite Kingdom of Palestine plan
					

Israel, Jordan and the PLO/PA seem to be moving along on the Hashemite Kingdom of Palestine plans. Can it be? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Israeli Archeology is not the only archeology being destroyed by Islam. This is what Turkey is doing to Armenian archeology and history ]




			THE HIDDEN MAP – Pomegranate Film Festival
		










						Armenian Genocide Documentary | www.thehiddenmap.com
					

An American-Armenian granddaughter of exiled genocide survivors dares to venture to their lost ancestral homeland to uncover long-buried truths. During her travels, she meets a lone Scottish explorer. Together the duo digs beneath the surface of modern-day Turkey, revealing silenced voices...




					www.thehiddenmap.com


----------



## rylah

Gush Etzion Warns of Impending Massive Arab Bagrut Shootings Over Shabbat​
*The Palestinian Authority will be releasing the final grades of their Bagrut [matriculation] exams on Saturday.*

Residents of Gush Etzion received SMS warnings on Friday morning to not be overly concerned by the massive sounds of shooting they will be hearing over Shabbat.

The Arab students, or at least those who passed the exams, use that as an opportunity and excuse to celebrate, which obviously requires shooting massive amounts of bullets into the air, as well as some fireworks. The shooting will be heard throughout all of Judea, Samaria and other parts of Israel.


Read more -








						Gush Etzion Warns of Impending Massive Arab Bagrut Shootings Over Shabbat
					

Arab students will be celebrating the results of their Bagrut examinations with massive shooting.




					www.jewishpress.com
				




(Comment)

If anyone still wonder why they buried Abu Akleh twice,
and the lame excuses about investigating the bullet...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli settlers announced their purchase of a three-story Palestinian building in Hebron near the Tomb of the Patriarchs on Sunday, in what is the second such publication of a property acquisition this year.


"By the grace of God, the Jewish community in Hebron is expanding," tweeted MK Orit Struck (Religious Zionist Party).


The move is part of a long-term campaign by Hebron's Jewish community and their supporters to expand its property holding in the section of the city under IDF military control.

This particular building is located in Hebron's Old Town, which the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization inscribed on its World Heritage in Danger list and registered it under the name of the state of Palestine.    


The building has been named"House of Liberty" by settlers. Its purchase from its Palestinian owner was organized by the right-wing organization Harchivi.


(full article online)









						Settlers purchase Hebron home from Palestinian owner
					

The move is part of a long-term campaign by Hebron's Jewish community and their supporters to expand its property holding in the section of the city under IDF military control.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Divorce rates in the Arab world are increasing, here’s why
					

The evolving status and self-perception of women has a lot to do with it, experts say




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Norway and EU member states have restored funding to six Palestinian civil society organizations designated by Israel as terror-supporting organizations, thereby rejecting evidence submitted by Israel that such organizations are linked to the universally outlawed terror organization: “Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.”
> Funding terror contravenes international counter-terrorism conventions and resolutions to which Norway and the EU are party that criminalize funding terror. It also undermines distinct counter-terror provisions in the 1993-1995 Oslo Accords between the Palestinians and Israel and is incompatible with their active involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian peace process.
> This decision to restore funding to terror-supporting NGOs is particularly serious in light of Norway’s and the EU’s special status both as witness to the Oslo Accords, but more so in light of Norway’s active involvement as the principal facilitator, mediator, host, and patron of the accords.
> Contrary to its special status as witness, sponsor, and facilitator of the Oslo Accords, Norway has consistently conducted a one-sided, partisan policy aimed at prejudging the issues that are still to be negotiated between the parties, such as the issue of Jerusalem and the permanent status of the territories.
> Facilitating international funding for supporting and encouraging Palestinian terror, including providing funds for salaries and benefits of terrorists serving prison sentences, is the antithesis of any genuine international action to promote human rights, peace, and stability in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Norway and EU Are Undermining the Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> They have decided to restore funding to NGOs linked to the outlawed terror organization: “Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.” - How Norway and EU Are Undermining the Oslo Accords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcpa.org


They are not buying Israel's name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> They are not buying Israel's name calling.


Of course they are not.

They are Judeophobic, Antisemitic, and Jew hating to the core of the very depth of their hearts.

Being anti Israel is part of what is in the darkness of their worthless souls.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> They are not buying Israel's name calling.



There's a difference between 'not buying'
and being bullied into submission, aka Islamism...









						Norway Pride events halted after 2 killed in shooting at Oslo bar
					

Police say they are treating the deadly shootings as an ‘act of terrorism’, as organisers cancel the Pride parade.




					www.aljazeera.com
				











						Fearful Norwegians Wonder: Are 'Swedish Conditions' Coming to the Streets of Oslo?
					

Free Thought Lives




					quillette.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Of course they are not.
> 
> They are Judeophobic, Antisemitic, and Jew hating to the core of the very depth of their hearts.
> 
> Being anti Israel is part of what is in the darkness of their worthless souls.





Sixties Fan said:


> They are Judeophobic, Antisemitic, and Jew hating to the core of the very depth of their hearts.


WOW, talk about name calling.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> WOW, talk about name calling.


Poor Tinmore, he does not see himself or others as being Jew haters.

He knows he is, but accepting it is another matter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

At the end of last week, an assailant named Khalid Mehdiyev was arrested in Brooklyn, New York outside the home of an Iranian dissident journalist named Masih Alinejad.

The Iranian-American journalist is a well-known human rights activist and was previously the target of an Islamic Republic kidnapping plot in 2020.

She commented in 2021 after that plot was foiled, “I would love to visit Israel. I’m sure that saying this will lead to more threats against me and my family, but someone should take a step, break this taboo and speak up against this hate propagated by the regime.”

(full article online)









						Pro-Israel Iranian in NY Hunted by Muslim Thug with Loaded AK-47 | United with Israel
					

Khalid Mehdiyev was arrested in Brooklyn with a loaded machine gun, over $1,000 in cash, and multiple license plates.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Turkish NBA player and human rights activist Enes Kanter Freedom landed in Israel on Thursday to lead a basketball camp in Jerusalem for Muslim, Jewish, Christian and Druze girls and boys.

The former Boston Celtics center, who is currently a free agent, posted a video on his Instagram story of his arrival in Tel Aviv, two days after the Enes Kanter Freedom Unity Basketball Camp began at the YMCA in Jerusalem.

The camp for youth ages 10-15 is being run along with the non-profit groups Athletes for Israel, Bnai Zion and Together Vouch for Each Other U.S., and with help from Tamir Goodman, an American-Israeli former professional basketball player and now coach who was dubbed “The Jewish Jordan” by Sports Illustrated in 1999.

(full article online)









						Muslim NBA Star Teams Up With ‘Jewish Jordan’ for Jerusalem Camp | United with Israel
					

NBA’s Enes Kanter Freedom in Israel to run Jerusalem basketball camp with ‘Jewish Jordan’ Tamir Goodman.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

*The world’s unjustified obsession with the Arab-Israeli conflict is causing more serious conflicts to be overlooked.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

It may be the doldrums of summer, but the media’s well-worn loop minimizing and concealing Palestinian violence played on relentless overdrive this week. Today’s Associated Press headline provides a stark example, readily apparent even through July’s hazy heat.



“Palestinians say Israeli fire kills teen in West Bank rally,” is AP’s headline, with the leading news agency reinventing the English language.

According to Merriam-Webster, “rally” refers to “a mass meeting intended to arouse group enthusiasm.”

Rallies do not involve violence, but Friday’s deadly gathering most certainly did. What erroneously AP referred to as a “rally” is a better known as a violent clash.

The AP’s opening sentence likewise peddles the false notion that Israeli troops fired on a peaceful crowd of rally participants, stating “Israeli forces opened fire at Palestinian protesters.”

But as Agence France Presse accurately reported (“Palestinian teen shot dead by Israel army: ministry“): 

(full article online)









						Media Rally Around Palestinians
					

'Palestinians say Israeli fire kills teen in West Bank rally' cites today's AP headline regarding a violent clash. It's just one instance this week




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sign Our Petition: Help End UN-Backed Hate Campaign Against Israel and the Jewish People | Honest Reporting
					

Sign Our Petition Help End UN-Backed Hate Campaign Against Israel and the Jewish People On July 25, a UN expert tasked with investigating the Jewish state




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Quds News says that the Russians are quite justified in closing down the Jewish Agency there, because it is just a front for the usual evil Jewish plots:



> The basis of the crisis is neither Ukraine nor the bombing of Damascus airport, but rather the work of the Jewish Agency itself in Russia,* an act of sabotage that other countries do not dare*, as this agency operates freely, to look at it objectively and effectively....
> 
> The Russian direct accusation to the Jewish Agency is that it collects information on Russian citizens, as it does in all the countries in which it operates, and chooses among them those who are qualified to immigrate to the entity, according to its requirements and needs. The Jewish Agency, with all its branches, considers the countries of the world to be a human reservoir for the growth of the Zionist entity, without regard to the affiliation of these Jewish people to their countries and society, because it basically considers that the Jew is not capable of assimilation and that he must emigrate. A recent study on the work of the Jewish Agency in the world states that its employees approach them in the places where they live, and begin to teach about the entity and settlement and the benefits of their immigration.
> 
> The Russian authorities accuse the agency of encouraging “brain drain” from their countries, as they were educated in their schools and universities, and benefited from the scientific development there, and where their emigration abroad (the Zionist entity) represents a human and scientific loss to their motherland. In addition, Russian officials accuse the Jewish Agency of keeping the data it collected about its citizens outside the country, meaning that it has come into the hands of other countries, especially the Zionist entity.
> 
> Regardless of the fact that the work of the Jewish Agency is a criminal act against the Palestinian people because it facilitates the migration of Jews from countries of the world to settle in Palestine, kill its people, destroy its civilization, Judaize its sanctities, and distort its Arab and Islamic landmarks, the work of this Agency can be considered an act of sabotage to the societies of the world, because it separates the Jews and spreads hatred and discrimination against other citizens who do not belong to the Jewish religion.




See? Not only is the Jewish Agency antisemitic, but everything Jews do is meant to hurt Palestinians!











						Palestinian news site accuses Jewish Agency of spying worldwide
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Kanter came to Jerusalem on Thursday to help co-host a multi-faith basketball camp in Jerusalem with former college basketball star Tamir Goodman. He hosted another basketball camp in Haifa with Jewish and Arab kids and also visited holy sites on his trip, which was underwritten by Bnai Zion, Athletes for Israel and Together Vouch for Each Other U.S.

On Sunday morning, he ascended the Temple Mount, where he spoke to his 776,000 Twitter followers in English and Turkish, wearing a shirt reading “Pro-Peace Anti-War.”

“As Salamu Alaykum from Al-Aqsa and Qubbat As-Sakhrah to all my Muslim brothers and sisters around the world,” he wrote. “May Allah bring inner peace, spiritual awakening, health, prosperity, love, joy & happiness. May the lessons of solidarity, mercy & compassion be an inspiration to all of us.”

That important message of peace from a prominent Muslim role model in front of the Al-Aqsa Mosque should have been highlighted in Iran and throughout the Muslim world. If they are going to cover Touba, why not Kanter?
----------

But the Muslim children will only know about his visit if it is reported by websites that they read. Kanter’s visit was covered by plenty of Israeli and Jewish news sites but not by mainstream media from around the world and not by websites in Arabic or Turkish.

And if those children get their news from social media, as kids around the world do nowadays, they would read about Kanter being called a “Zionist stooge,” “Mossad agent” and a “radical Zionist terrorist helping Israel massacre children.”

When Bal Harbor, Florida, mayor Gabriel Groisman tweeted positively about Kanter’s visit, anti-Israel tweeter Clemenza responded: “Enes Kanter ‘freedom’ has always been a warmongering Zionist Shill Fraud pretending to care about Human Rights. So he pretends to care about Muslims in China but not Muslims anywhere else in the world, especially Zionist places, got it! ”

Clemenza, the Muslim children who learned how to play basketball from Enes Kanter Freedom and also learned about tolerance from him would beg to differ.

Kanter faced charges from anti-Israel activists that he helped the Jewish state engage in what they called “sportswashing,” which was defined in a recent Guardian article as an attempt by nation-states to use sports to sanitize their reputations and launder their crimes.

“The primary objective of Israeli sporting diplomacy is that when you hear the country’s name, you won’t think of any of this,” the Guardian article said. “You won’t think about military checkpoints or the bombing of Gaza or the Palestinian occupation, or really Palestinians at all. Instead you’ll think about golden beaches, rooftop cocktails, Lionel Messi and Chris Froome bathed in a glorious sunset.”

But Kanter did not flee from the Israeli-Palestinian conflict at all. He dove right into it, and he took steps to resolve it that will not be forgotten.

He did not take any pictures on the beach. He was photographed teaching Jewish and Arab kids to play together.
This should have merited coverage in Palestinian media. But instead, they, like their Iranian counterparts, focused on boycotts of Israel.

The Al-Quds website in Arabic complained about two Arab players who came to Israel this week with their teams: Moroccan Achraf Hakimi Mouh, who plays for Paris Saint-Germain, and Egyptian Mostafa Mohamed Ahmed Abdallah, a striker for French Ligue 1 club FC Nantes.

What Al-Quds failed to report is that Hakimi Mouh and the rest of his Paris Saint-Germain team met with the Jewish and Muslim kids of Save a Child’s Heart, an Israeli non-profit and humanitarian group that performs heart operations on children in Israel and worldwide.

The readers of Al-Quds, like the readers of IQNA, deserve to know the truth.

(full article online)









						Sportsmanship vs 'Sportswashing' During NBA Player's Israel Visit | Honest Reporting
					

The International Quran News Agency (IQNA) is the first and only specialized Quran news agency in the Islamic world and publishes daily in an impressive




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Levin/Stevens race proves that hypocritical J-Street is way out of the mainstream for American Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Islamic Jihad, 17-year-old Dherar al-Kafrini, killed during an Israeli arrest raid in Jenin last night, is one of their own. “Our heroic martyr,” as the Palestinian terrorist organization put it.

For Associated Press, that makes al-Kafrini a prime candidate for a biographical touch up. 

The leading news agency, which promises “world-class content,” has an enduring habit of airbrushing out the terror affiliation of Palestinian fatalities.

Thus, multiple Associated Press captions today about al-Kafrini’s funeral all ignore the fact that Islamic Jihad identified him as one of its fighters. The only biographical information that the news agency provides about al-Kafrini is that he was 17.

“Bring stories to life,” exults AP, even as it buries the inconvenient facts about Palestinian casualties in the proverbial coffin.

A sampling of today’s problematic captions follows. Some of the photos show Al-Kafrini’s body decked out with PIJ’s logo, a visual affirmation of the affiliation which AP steadfastly ignores. The first image below is designated as an “APTOPIX,” granting it greater visibility.




A mourner cries while she takes the last look at the body of Dherar al-kafrini, 17 years old, at the family house during his funeral in the West Bank refugee camp of Jenin, Tuesday, Aug. 2, 2022. Al-kafrini was killed and another Palestinian wounded during an Israeli military raid late Monday in the occupied West Bank city of Jenin, the Palestinian Health Ministry said. (AP Photo/Nasser Nasser)

(full article online)









						AP Touches Up Bio For 'Our Heroic Martyr'
					

Islamic Jihad claimed Dherar al-Kafrini, killed during an Israeli arrest raid in Jenin, as 'our heroic martyr.' For Associated Press, that makes the young




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

While one would expect the United Nations to prioritize investigations of Iran’s human rights abuses, the international body focuses disproportionately on Israel, the only country whose human rights record is a permanent agenda item for the UN Human Rights Council.

Currently, the UN operates a commission whose sole purpose is vilifying Israel. Miloon Kothari sits on the commission and recently claimed that social media is controlled by Jews, questioning if Israel deserved to have its UN membership revoked. Kothari also accused Israel of practicing “apartheid” and “settler colonialism” against the Palestinians.

In reality, Israel is a pluralistic, democratic society that consistently earns high scores from Freedom House for its policies vis a vis civil liberties and political rights.

While the UN occupies itself with investigations of the only democratic country in the Middle East, Israel, Iran brutalizes its own people.

According to AFP, Iran’s eye-for-an-eye law is applied at the request of the victims or their families, which are reportedly more likely to accept financial compensation from the attackers, also known as “blood money.”


(full article online)










						Blinded by Hate: Iran Gouges Eyes Out, UN Focuses on Israel | United with Israel
					

Iran uses judicially mandated torture and capital punishment with impunity, while the United Nations puts the Jewish state under a microscope for defending itself.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Yisrael Medad found this ad in Haaretz from 1935:





It days that Ramallah is the nicest place in Eretz Yisrael, and invites people who want to escape the heat and enjoy the clean air to visit the Grand Hotel Ramallah. The hotel featured dances and tennis as well as running water.

I found the equivalent ad in English in the Palestine Post:






It turns out that hotels in Ramallah before 1948 enjoyed holding dance contests on weekends. Here's an ad for the Harb Hotel Kit-Kat Casino from 1933:






The interesting thing is that while these ads attempted to attract Jews to the hotels, the main clientele for the dances was Arab.





Just as in Egypt, the social scene for Arabs in Palestine in the 1930s and 1940s was far more liberal than today. 

The Grand Park Hotel in Ramallah today has a pool, but there are restrictions on who can go, as this 2019 poster (the most recent one I could find) states in the small print:






A woman visiting the hotel alone who wants to swim is out of luck. And you simply cannot find photos of people swimming in that pool because photos of women swimming would cause an uproar. 

A mixed-couples dance is severely restricted under Palestinian rule today - in fact, the rare times it happens, trouble follows, and the dance scene there is mostly under the radar. 

It is ironic that the more conservative Palestinian society becomes, the more "progressive" its supporters are. 











						Before 1948, Jews could cool down at hotels in Ramallah
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unbalanced Journalism: How The Guardian Only Shows One Side of the Story​Aside from the above-mentioned issues, the main problem with McKernan’s article is that it presents a terribly one-sided and skewed portrayal of COGAT and the Civil Administration in the West Bank, reading more like a hit piece than a balanced piece of journalism.

At no point does this piece feature a response from COGAT, the Civil Administration or any former soldiers who present an alternative narrative to that presented in this article. This last point is particularly troublesome as it leaves the impression that, upon completing their service, many ex-COGAT soldiers are dissatisfied with what they did as part of the Civil Administration.

Similarly, The Guardian’s piece relies heavily on a report by Breaking The Silence while not once mentioning that this NGO is the subject of controversy in Israel and has been accused numerous times of publishing fabricated or misleading testimonies against the IDF (see here, here, and here).

This is common for McKernan’s pieces on Israel, having previously uncritically cited controversial Israeli organizations such as B’Tselem and Kerem Navot.

Lastly, the only soldier that McKernan cited by name in her article is Joel Carmel, who served in COGAT for both Gaza and the West Bank. This is not the first time that Carmel has spoken out about his military service, having previously been the subject of a 2020 piece in Business Insider. At the time, the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis (CAMERA) published an in-depth analysis of Carmel’s allegations and had discovered a number of claims made by him that were disputed by soldiers who either served alongside him or who performed similar roles in COGAT.

However, just like her presentation of Breaking the Silence’s report, McKernan treats Carmel like an unimpeachable witness who can be taken at his word.

(full article online)









						The Guardian Publishes One-Sided Portrayal of Israel's 'Bureaucratic Power' Over the Palestinians | Honest Reporting
					

The article seeks to stigmatize Israeli bureaucracy, makes misleading claims that are lacking in context, and is overall terribly one-sided.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As we noted at the time:

“BBC editorial guidelines on ‘Material from Third Parties’ state: [emphasis added]

“3.3.13 Material supplied by third parties, including news providers, needs to be treated with appropriate caution, taking account of the reputation of the source.

We should normally only rely on an agency report if it can be substantiated by a BBC correspondent or if it is attributed to a reputable news agency.

We should only use other material supplied by third parties if it is credible and reliable.” 

On August 1st the Justice Ministry released its final report.

“An in-depth Justice Ministry report published Monday largely rejected explosive allegations that the Israel Police had used spyware to illegally hack the phones of dozens of private citizens, finding that police acted largely in accordance with the law and did not use such spyware without legal oversight. […]

The 100-page Justice Ministry report released on Monday largely confirms the initial findings it published in February: that police did not hack the phones of most names included on the list published by Calcalist and that it did not act without judicial oversight.

“It was found that there was no indication that allegations that phones were tapped without a warrant were true,” the new report stated.”

To date the BBC has not produced any coverage of that final report and its original article promoting what are now known to be false allegations is still available online in its original form. As we already observed in February, some may call that promotion of fake news.


(full article online)










						BBC ignores report refuting allegations it promoted six months ago
					

Readers may recall that back in early February the BBC produced written and audio reports on the topic of the announcement of an investigation into allegations




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On June 27, 2022, the steering committee of the Negev Forum,  comprising  senior diplomats from the U.S., Israel, the UAE, Bahrain, Morocco and Egypt, held its first meeting in Bahrain's capital Manama. This forum was established at the Negev Summit, which was held in southern Israel in March 2022, with the participation of the foreign ministers of Israel, Bahrain, Egypt, Morocco, the UAE and the U.S.

The meeting's closing statement notes the member states agreed to increase the cooperation between them, to hold annual meetings at the level of foreign ministers, and to form working groups in the spheres of clean energy, education and coexistence, food and water security, health, regional security and tourism. The participants stressed their commitment to a negotiated resolution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict "as part of efforts to achieve a just, lasting and comprehensive peace." They also noted that the working committees were meant to promote the wellbeing of the peoples of the region, including through initiatives to strengthen the Palestinian economy and improve the Palestinians' quality of life.*[1]*

At a press conference following the steering committee's meeting, 'Abdallah bin Ahmad Aal Khalifa, an undersecretary at Bahrain's ministry of foreign affairs, said that the goal of the Negev Forum is to build a regional framework for expanding the cooperation and coordination among the member states.*[2]* Adding that the forum is open to the participation of additional regional countries, he stressed that it is not a military forum but is intended to promote cooperation between Bahrain, Israel, Morocco, the UAE and the U.S. in order to develop the region. "The six [member] states are jointly committed to taking advantage of the numerous opportunities for cooperation between Israel and its neighbors," he said, "so as to actualize common interests and promote a solution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict that will [enable] attaining a comprehensive peace" and enhancing the quality of life and the wellbeing of the Palestinians.*[3]*

Against the backdrop of the steering committee's meeting, Bahraini media figure 'Ahdia Ahmed Al-Sayed, formerly the chair of the Bahraini Journalists Association, wrote an article in the Emirati daily Al-Ittihad in which she welcomed the holding of the steering committee's meeting in Bahrain. Al-Sayed, known for supporting peace with Israel, stated that, unlike those who exploit the Palestinian issue, the Negev Forum establishes ties between the Arab countries, Israel and the U.S., aspires to improve the life of the Palestinians and promotes peace between the Palestinians and Israel.  Al-Sayed called on more countries to join the forum, so it can constitute the kernel of a strong regional alliance on all levels.

(full article online)









						Senior Bahraini Journalist: The American-Israeli-Arab Negev Forum Promotes The Best Solutions For The Palestinian Issue; I Hope More Countries Will Join It
					

The steering committee of the Negev Forum, comprising senior diplomats from the U.S., Israel, the UAE, Bahrain, Morocco and Egypt, held on June 27, 2022, its first meeting in Bahrain's capital Manama.




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel's new Gaza approach doesn't ensure long-term calm
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## rylah

*Arab report: the arrest of the head of Islamic Jihad in Samaria*

Notice Farsi speech in the background,
at the beginning of the video.


----------



## rylah

Park Hotel Mass Murderer, Earns Master’s Degree in prison​Abbas al-Sayed, who sent the suicide bomber that killed 30 Jews on a Seder night,
in the Park Hotel in Netanya, and carried out the Sharon mall attack killing 35,
with hundreds wounded  - finished his master's degree in the Israeli prison.














						האחראי לפיגוע ההתאבדות במלון פארק סיים תואר שני בכלא הישראלי
					

עבאס אל-סייד ששלח את המחבל המתאבד שהתפוצץ ורצח 30 יהודים במלון פארק בנתניה סיים את לימודי התואר השני בכלא. משב"ס נמסר: ''אסירים ביטחוניים אינם לומדים לימודים אקדמיים בבתי הכלא כבר מעל עשור''.




					www.inn.co.il


----------



## rylah

PA raises salary for terrorists who killed 9 at Hebrew U
					

The 14.29% raise in the salaries of four terrorists coincided with the 20th anniversary of the bombing, which took place on Sunday.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Islamic Jihad is ecstatic this morning at the legitimacy given to it after a visit from a UN official to the house of its West Bank leader in Jenin.

Jody Barrett, Chief Regional Affairs Unit of the UN Special Coordinator's Office in Jerusalem, visited the home of the family of the terrorist leader Sheikh Bassam Al-Saadi in the Jenin camp this morning.

Al-Saadi was arrested by Israeli security forces this past week.

The delegation was received by family members, leading figures in Islamic Jihad, and Fatah figures.

The media office of the Islamic Jihad stated in a press release after the visit:



> The United Nations delegate listened to the painful details of what happened to Sheikh Bassam Al-Saadi at the hands of the occupation forces at the moment of his arrest, dragging and assaulting him and his family members in a brutal and barbaric manner. Mrs. Nawal Al-Saadi spoke about the details of this event and the moments of terror that they experienced at the moment of the storming.
> 
> *The United Nations representative, Jody Barrett, expressed her strong disapproval and sympathy with the family of Sheikh Bassam Al-Saadi, after hearing the details of the attack.*



As the leader of Islamic Jihad in the West Bank, al-Saadi was almost certainly responsible for at least some of the terror attacks in Israel this past spring. Israel had been trying to arrest him for months.

A UN visit to his home is nothing less than support of murdering Jews. It is certainly being reported that way in Palestinian media. 











						UN official visits Islamic Jihad terror leader's house in Jenin, legitimizing murdering Jews
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Every time a war breaks out in Gaza, the media gets it wrong. Spectacularly wrong.

I described many of them in 2021; here is an updated version of that post.

A large percentage of Gaza rockets fall in Gaza, and many Gazans are killed because of them. I've documented this for years. I've shown how Hamas' own videos show rockets falling short. 

When a family is killed in Gaza, it is very rare that it is an IDF mistake. Most of the time it is because a terrorist operative is in the house - either because he is a member of the family, sometimes it seems because he is using them as human shields. Other times it is because of Hamas rockets falling short. Sometimes it is because the IDF targeted a legitimate target that had a larger cache of explosives than was thought and it caused far more collateral damage than expected.

Hamas and Islamic Jihad hides the names of most of those killed. They do this to make it look like a larger percentage of the dead are civilians - and they did it in previous wars, too.

Speaking of, the Gaza Health Ministry and the "human rights" NGOs in Gaza (PCHR and Al Mezan) downplay any mention of terrorist casualties and often call terrorists "civilians" when they report the circumstances of those who have died. (Amnesty's obscenely dishonest "Gaza Platform" with statistics from the 2014 war relied on PCHR's initial reports, and as a result it lists more "civilians" than even the UN does. They know they are lying, I've let them know enough times, and they refuse to correct it.)

The media still has no idea what "proportionality" means in the context of international law. They make scorecards of how many have been killed on both sides as if the results are supposed to be "fair," implying that if only more Jews would be killed, then they can all be happy.

The media (and human rights groups) also don't understand the principle of distinction, pretending that it means that Israel cannot bomb a high value target if there are civilians around. It can, under proper circumstances.

Then again, the media is also part of the problem. Hamas has almost complete control over the media in Gaza. Citizens who speak freely to media know that they will be punished. Everyone sticks to the Hamas-approved script. International reporters know that they will be kicked out if they say anything not to Hamas' liking. Yet the media hardly ever mentions this, giving a false impression that their reporting is objective.

The media will also ignore most of Hamas' war crimes. Using ambulances or "press" credentials to transport weapons, using Gazans as human shields, using mosques as weapons depots, shooting from schools- - I once counted 19 different war crimes that Hamas has done in the Gaza wars, but "human rights groups" somehow only notice and denounce one.

Some other must-read background that will make you more knowledgeable than the most presigious journalists from the New York Times, the BBC and CNN:

Israel's success in keeping civilian casualties to a minimum in an urban war zone where the military targets are purposefully placed among civilians is unparalleled. 

The decisions as to what Israel targets in Gaza is detailed, lengthy and adheres to international law. The media and Israel haters portray Israel as a spoiled baby who lashes out at anything that moves and I've never seen a serious mainstream media article that describes anything close to the reality that military experts understand.

If the media would miss one or two of these topics, there wouldn't be a problem. They are in the job of simplifying things for readers. But they consistently get basic things wrong, and always in the direction of making Israel look bad.

It is no accident.











						Must-read: What the media always gets wrong when there is fighting in Gaza
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The American Zionist Movement was given special consultative NGO status at the UN Economic and Social Council on Wednesday, according to a news release.

AZM President Deborah Isaac wrote that the designation gives it an advisory role to the council, and will give AZM a platform “from which to move the discussion of Zionism and support for Israel in the UN from a negative to a positive.”

The movement is made up of 41 national Jewish Zionist organizations working across the political spectrum to link the American Jewish community in support of Israel, Zionism and the Jewish people. The status will allow AZM to participate in UN events and debates, as well as hold its own activities within the framework of the world body.

Israeli Ambassador to the United Nations Gilad Erdan called the news an important achievement, adding that AZM will be a force multiplier for Israel in the international arena.

(full article online)









						American Zionist Movement Given Special Advisory Status at United Nations
					

The United Nations Economic and Social Council (ECOSOC) chamber. in New York City. Photo: MusikAnimal via Wikimedia Commons. JNS.org – …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Jewish expat in Dubai is embarking on a 20-day road trip from the UAE to Israel and back with pit stops in four Arab countries to promote peace and innovation.

Tech innovator Bruce Gurfein, 45, will start his journey from Burj Al Arab in Dubai on Sunday, August 7, and travel through Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Palestine and Israel before returning to Dubai on August 26.

(full article online )









						Dubai: Jewish expat to drive from UAE to Israel, promote peace and innovation
					

The 9,000-km trip is the first step towards launching a regional accelerator programme for food and desert tech start-ups in the region



					www.khaleejtimes.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While The Guardian attempts to use these testimonies to disparage the Israeli administration in the West Bank, they are actually painting a picture of a normal bureaucracy that is commonly found in democratic countries.

In many countries, the processing of a large number of applications by a bureaucrat can be both mind-numbingly boring and reduce the people behind the applications to mere numbers on a page. None of this, however, is a direct indictment of the system that created the bureaucratic process.

Similarly, the fact that a lowly soldier can access personal information on their computer is not unique to the Israeli administration in the West Bank. Indeed, in many Western democracies, police officers, customs agents, and other government officials all have the ability to access certain parts of an individual’s personal information.

A major flaw in Bethan McKernan’s piece is that she fails to give the reader proper context regarding many of the claims made throughout the article.

For instance, she refers to “arbitrary or baseless blocks on goods allowed in and out of Gaza.”

However, McKernan fails to inform the reader that the only restrictions on goods going into Gaza are those deemed by the Israeli authorities to be “double-use,” referring to goods that can be used for military purposes by the US-designated Hamas terrorist organization.

Even the report by the highly contentious Israeli NGO Breaking The Silence — upon which part of this article is based — does not paint a picture of “arbitrary” or “baseless” blocks on goods, but rather refers to the ever-changing regulations as to what can be considered “double-use.”

Similarly, McKernan claims that the Breaking The Silence report showcases “the considerable influence of Israel’s illegal settler movement on the Civil Administration’s decision-making processes.”

While this may paint a nefarious picture of the Israeli administration being unduly controlled by a supposed “illegal” movement, the “influence” that she is referring to, as detailed in the Breaking The Silence report, is mainly the accession of the Civil Administration to requests by Jewish communities for the development of infrastructure as well as cooperation between these communities and the IDF regarding security in the region.

Aside from the above-mentioned issues, the main problem with McKernan’s article is that it presents a terribly one-sided and skewed portrayal of COGAT and the Civil Administration in the West Bank, reading more like a hit piece than a balanced piece of journalism.

At no point does this piece feature a response from COGAT, the Civil Administration, or any former soldiers who present an alternative narrative to that presented in this article. This last point is particularly troublesome as it leaves the impression that, upon completing their service, many ex-COGAT soldiers are dissatisfied with what they did as part of the Civil Administration.

(full article online)









						Portrayal of Israel’s ‘Bureaucratic Power’ Over the Palestinians Is a Lie
					

Ceremony in Tel Aviv granting the Israeli Standards Mark to four Palestinian factories in the West Bank on Nov. 28, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The following are remarks by Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid on Operation Breaking Dawn, an IDF mission launched on Friday against Palestinian Islamic Jihad in the Gaza Strip:

“Approximately four hours ago, the Israel Defense Forces, in cooperation with the Israel Security Agency (Shin Bet), struck Islamic Jihad targets in Gaza. Among those killed were Taysir al-Jabari, one of the two most senior commanders in Islamic Jihad, as well as a cell preparing to launch an anti-tank missile attack against Israel.

The directive the security forces received from us was clear: Israel will not sit idly by when there are those who are trying to harm its civilians. This government has a zero tolerance policy for any attempted attacks—of any kind—from Gaza towards Israeli territory.

Terrorist organizations will not set the agenda in the area adjacent to Gaza, we will not tolerate any threat against our civilians. I thank Defense Minister Benny Gantz, the IDF and its commanders led by Chief of General Staff Lt. Gen. Aviv Kohavi, and the ISA led by Ronen Bar, for the quality of their intelligence and for their precise execution.

At the same time, we won’t accept any ultimatums regarding the operations of the IDF and the security forces, including on other fronts. Everyone who needs to be arrested, will be arrested. Any attempt to harm civilians or soldiers will be met with a harsh response.

Today’s activity in Gaza was against concrete threats which disrupted daily routine in southern Israel. Israel isn’t interested in a wider conflict in Gaza, but will not shy away from one either.

I call on everyone to obey directives in the coming days. I have faith in the Israeli public, and I’m sure they will give full backing to our security establishment. However long it may take, we will eliminate the threat to our citizens.

The people of Israel are strong, they understand the importance of deterrence, they stand with the residents of the south. Our security forces are prepared with a set of powerful responses to any attack.

We will face the enemy with strength, together.

A word for the international media: Israel carried out a precise counter-terror operation against an immediate threat.

Our fight is not with the people of Gaza.

Islamic Jihad is an Iranian proxy that wants to destroy the State of Israel and kill innocent Israelis. The head of Islamic Jihad is in Tehran as we speak.

We will do whatever it takes to defend our people.”











						Full text of Israeli Prime Minister Yair Lapid’s comments on Gaza military operation
					

“Our fight is not with the people of Gaza. Islamic Jihad is an Iranian proxy that wants to destroy the State of Israel and kill innocent Israelis. The head of Islamic Jihad is in Tehran as we speak.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Nowadays, it is Iran that wants to destroy the Jewish State and is gradually obtaining the nuclear weapons to be able to do it. The Islamic Republic is fully in command of the Gaza-based terrorist organization Islamic Jihad, funds it, and has armed it with the 450 rockets that were fired within 30 hours at Israeli civilians.

Islamic Jihad’s general-secretary Ziad Nakhaleh, commanded the firing of those rockets from Iran. The terror group has murdered 194 Israelis in hundreds of terror attacks.

But this time, Israel did not wait for its enemies to harm the Jewish people. 28 hours before Tisha Be’av began, Israel assassinated senior Islamic Jihad’s northern command head Taysir al-Jabari and a terror cell that was readying the launch of an anti-tank missile against Israeli civilians.

The IDF launched Operation Breaking Dawn in preventative action to neutralize the threat from Islamic Jihad and save lives. Some 70 Islamic Jihad military targets have been hit.

Israelis spent the weekend in bomb shelters and the IDF used the Iron Dome missile defense system to prevent the loss of life, while Islamic Jihad has tried to maximize harm to both sides of the border.

A failed rocket attack by Islamic Jihad was responsible for the killing of children in Jabalya, for which Palestinian reports blamed Israel. Israeli security forces did not strike in Jabalya at that time.

“All fire by the Islamic Jihad terrorist organization is a double war crime: it is shooting at civilians, and using Gazan civilians as human shields,” the IDF said. “This incident is an example of Islamic Jihad harming the residents of Gaza. All harm to innocent civilians is tragic.”

The incident was an important reminder of the role the international press and social media play in war.

(full article online)









						Operation Breaking Dawn and Tisha Be'Av: Viewed Through the Prism of History | Honest Reporting
					

The Haggadah read by Jews around the world on Passover says it clearly. "Not just one alone has risen against us to destroy us, but in every generation




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How many Israelis have had to flee Islamic Jihad rocket fire this weekend? It’s an easy question with a simple answer, and yet media giants Associated Press and Reuters reduced one million fleeing Israelis to “tens of thousands,” while _The New York Times_ cited just “thousands.”

Following communication from CAMERA’s Israel office today, both Reuters and AP commendably corrected their reports. As of this writing, the “Paper of Record” has yet to correct.




Initially, Reuters’ story today (“Palestinian rockets reach west of Jerusalem on third day of Gaza fighting“) grossly underreported that Islamic Jihad “rocket salvoes have sent tens of thousands Israelis to shelters.” (Emphasis added.)

In fact, Islamic Jihad rockets have sent more than one million Israelis running to shelters, at locations including Ashkelon (population 140,000); Ashdod (226,000), Rishon Lezion (260,000), Holon (194,300), Bat Yam (130,000), and Sderot (28,000), in addition to the countless smaller yishuvim and kibbutzim. Tel Aviv, where a siren sounded yesterday, has a population of 461,000. Today’s new targets include the populations of Mevaseret Zion (25,000); Abu Ghosh (8,000) and Har Adar (5,000), among others.



(This writer was on her way to Shabbat lunch yesterday when the siren went off, forcing her to run to a neighbor’s home and crowd into their family’s protected room to wait out the Iron Dome interception. She lives in the central city of Modiin, 67 kilometers away from Gaza. In that alone, she was one of 100,000 residents compelled to flee to safety.)

Notably, this was not the first time that Reuters made this identical error. During a 2019 round of violence very similar to this week’s, Reuters corrected after similarly misreporting that rockets were “sending thousands of people to shelters.”
In response to communication from CAMERA about today’s error, Reuters amended the text to more accurately report that “rocket salvoes have paralysed much of southern Israel and sent residents in cities like Tel Aviv and Ashkelon to shelters.”

Yet, contrary to common journalistic practice including Reuters’ own, the news agency did not append a clarification alerting readers to the change. In addition, it’s notable that both today and in 2019, the corrections avoid stating the actual correct figure — one million fleeing Israelis — although the original number had indeed included a specific (and wrong) figure of tens of thousands.




A screenshot of the original AP text, before it was corrected
As for the Associated Press, it had originally erred yesterday (“Explainer: What is Driving the Current Israel-Gaza Violence“): “Islamic Jihad fired over 200 rockets and projectiles at Israeli cities and towns in the south and center, *disrupting life for tens of thousands of people*.” (Emphasis added.)

By that time yesterday (12:12 pm GMT), Islamic Jihad’s rockets had reached Ashkelon, Ashdod, Rishon Lezion, Holon, Bat Yam and Modiin, in addition to all of the smaller towns and communities in the south.

In response to CAMERA’s follow up, AP commendably amended the text, citing rockets “disrupting life for hundreds of thousands of people.” Its correction, like Reuters, was also stealth, with no appended note alerting readers of the change.

Times of Israel, which had also published the AP story, commendably fixed its copy even before AP did. Its corrected copy accurately refers to rockets “disrupting life for well over a million Israelis.”

Meanwhile, The New York Times further minimized the threat to Israel’s population, erroneously reporting yesterday (“Israeli Airstrikes Hit Gaza For 2nd Day; Militants Respond With Rockets“): “One airstrike on Friday killed a senior Islamic Jihad commander in Gaza, and prompted the group to return fire with several rocket and mortar barrages that sent _thousands_of Israelis into bomb shelters overnight Friday.” (Emphasis added.)

By Friday night, the residents of Bat Yam, Holon, Ashdod, Ashkelon, Rishon Lezion, and Sderot, plus all of the small communities in the Gaza envelope area, had already visited their bomb shelters.

Stay tuned for an update about a _New York Times_correction.











						How Many Israelis Are Fleeing Islamic Jihad Rocket Fire?
					

CAMERA prompts corrections at Reuters and AP after the major news agencies reduce approximately one million fleeing Israelis to 'tens of thousands.'




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the evening of August 6th a filmed report was posted on the BBC News website’s ‘Middle East’ page under the headline ‘Israel-Gaza: Emergency services respond after air strike hits building in Gaza’.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The video itself does not provide any commentary to explain to viewers what they are seeing – including the footage of ambulances, people carrying stretchers and a hospital entrance – but its synopsis reads as follows: [emphasis added]

“Emergency services rushed to the scene of a building in Gaza hit by an Israeli air strike on Saturday.

The attacks come amid Israeli operations against the Palestinian group Islamic Jihad (PIJ). Israel’s PM has said the moves followed “an immediate threat” by PIJ after the arrest of one of its members early this week. The group fired more than 100 rockets into Israel “in an initial response” with most intercepted by Israel’s Iron Dome missile defence system.

Fifteen people have been killed in the air strikes in Gaza, including a child and PIJ leader Tayseer Jabari.

The latest violence is the most serious flare-up between Israel and Gaza in just over a year.”

As we see, the BBC failed to provide any explanation of why that particular building was targeted. In coverage of the same story, the Washington Postreported:

“At least two large buildings near the beach in Gaza City were demolished Saturday. The Israeli official said the buildings had housed command and control centers used by Islamic Jihad. The residents were warned and the buildings evacuated before the strikes occurred, he said.”

The New York Times similarly reported that:

“The fighting appeared to be escalating on Saturday afternoon as news media reports showed images of two residential buildings being flattened by Israeli missile strikes. The Israeli military said its helicopters and vessels had targeted what it described as two weapons storage facilities, which it said were located “in the residences of terrorist operatives in the Islamic Jihad terrorist organization in the Gaza Strip.””

Euronews told its readers that:

“On Saturday afternoon, Israeli warplanes stepped up strikes with hits on four residential buildings in Gaza City, all locations apparently linked to Islamic Jihad militants.

The destruction was the heaviest yet in the current exchange within the densely packed city, but there were no reports of casualties. In each case, the Israeli military warned residents ahead of the strikes.

In one of the strikes, after the warnings, fighter jets dropped two bombs on the house of an Islamic Jihad member. The blast flattened the two-story structure, leaving a large rubble-filled crater, and badly damaged surrounding homes.”

Not only did the BBC fail to clarify that the building concerned was used by the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terror group, it also refrained from informing viewers that the residents had been instructed to evacuate before the attack took place, despite that fact being known to the BBC.

Over four hours before the report was published on the BBC News website, a journalist working at the corporation’s Gaza bureau had sent the following Tweet relating to the same location, as can be seen by the sign on the right:

(vide twitter online)









						BBC website omits information from report on airstrike
					

On the evening of August 6th a filmed report was posted on the BBC News website’s ‘Middle East’ page under the headline ‘Israel-Gaza: Emergency services




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli officials have been working hard since Saturday evening to convey the truth that an explosion in the Gaza Strip that killed multiple people, including several children, was the work of a failed rocket launch by Palestinian terrorists rather than an IDF strike.

When it comes to global media coverage of the incident, the effort appears to have paid off.

Initial reports from Gaza claimed an Israeli strike in the Jabaliya refugee camp in northern Gaza had killed seven civilians, including four children. Photos circulating on social media showed seven body bags. But the IDF stated unequivocally on Saturday and again on Sunday that it had not struck anywhere in the area at the time of the blast, and that it had video and radar proof that the explosion was caused by a rocket misfired by Palestinian terror operatives.


(full article online)










						Israeli messaging on deadly Jabaliya explosion makes inroads on international media
					

Effort by Israeli officials to show children killed Saturday were victims of failed rocket launch, not IDF strike, is widely picked up by news outlets reporting on conflict




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel haters have been trying to compare the current Gaza fighting to Russia's invasion of Ukraine.

But the Ukrainian ambassador to Israel disagrees.



> Ukrainian Ambassador to Israel Yevhen Korniichuk on Sunday expressed his solidarity with Israel in its military campaign against the Islamic Jihad in Gaza.





> "As a Ukrainian, while our country is under brutal attack from a close neighbor - I feel great sympathy towards the Israeli public," the Ukrainian ambassador wrote on his Twitter account.
> 
> "Terror and malicious attacks towards citizens have become daily matter for Israelis and Ukrainians," he added. "We have to put an end to it. We pray for peace and hope the escalation ends soon."



You have to take this with a grain of salt - Ukraine wants Israeli weapons, while Palestinians cannot provide it with anything useful. And Ukraine does not exactly have a voting record in the UN that supports the idea that it ever identified with Israeli under attack.

But it shows how vacuous the Israel haters are in trying to hitch their cause to whatever is trendy.











						While Israel haters compare Gaza to Ukraine, Ukraine compares itself to Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An AP dispatch about the Gaza fighting this past weekend throws in a conspiracy theory:



> Israel said it took action against the militant group because of concrete threats of an imminent attack, *but has not provided details. *Caretaker Prime Minister Yair Lapid, who is an experienced diplomat but *untested in overseeing a war*, unleashed the offensive *less than three months before a general election in which he is campaigning to keep the job.*


There two sentences meant to give the impression that the fighting wasn't necessary and the caretaker government made up an excuse to look macho and gain power in the next elections.

It is beyond absurd. An article in Al Monitor by Ben Caspit on Friday described the events leading up to the initial bombings:




> The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) operation came after several days of tension on the Gaza border, over the arrest of in the West bank of a senior Islamic Jihad member.
> 
> In fact, at the start of the week, Israeli security forces appeared to have scored yet another victory over terrorism with the arrest of the Islamic Jihad’s West Bank commander Bassem Saadi. The Aug. 1 raid by Israeli commandos and Shin Bet agents in the Jenin refugee camp was complex, with Israeli forces coming under brutal fire that forced them to hole up with Saadi in his home until a rescue team arrived to extricate them unharmed.
> 
> Saadi’s arrest was intended to deal a severe blow to the* terrorism that swept through Israel from late March to early May,* much of it carried out by Palestinians from the Jenin area. In political terms, the successful raid appeared to signal yet another upbeat week in the fortunes of Yair Lapid, the caretaker neophyte prime minister struggling to position himself as a viable alternative to “Mr. Security,” former Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu ahead of the Nov. 1 elections.
> 
> However, as always in Israel and the Middle East, any victory can turn into a fiasco within a heartbeat, every ending is a new beginning and nothing ever turns out the way it was meant to. The footage of Saadi being dragged on the floor by Israeli troops accompanied by an attack dog generated a widespread storm, especially in the Gaza Strip, where Islamic Jihad is headquartered....
> 
> Hours later, *Israeli intelligence had already detected the deployment of Islamic Jihad teams along the Gaza border, toting anti-tank rockets and other weapons, in search of targets on the Israeli side*. The head of the military’s Southern Command, Maj. Gen. Eliezer Toledano, ordered the closing of all roads along the border vulnerable to rocket attack. Residents of the kibbutzim and other communities in the area were instructed to remain indoors until further notice.


The spring terror attacks, Israel's going after Islamic Jihad leaders in Jenin to stop them, the events of this past week in the "Gaza envelope," Islamic Jihad's open threats over the past week - none of this is mentioned by AP. 

And this is just what we know. Why would Israel reveal intelligence information about an imminent attack? 

At the same time,  how does it make any sense that Israel would start a potential war for political purposes? Most citizens are reservists in the army - no one would be happy if they thought they'd have to go away from home and potentially fight for a mere political stunt. That would backfire pretty spectacularly. 
Similarly, no Israeli government would put its residents at risk from hundreds of rockets - Iron Dome is good but not perfect and people get injured scrambling for shelter even if it was perfect. Israelis wouldn't stand for that, either.
To float such an idea is to say that Israeli politicians are willing and eager to put their own constituents' lives at risk for political gain. 

(full article online)









						AP implies that Breaking Dawn was a means for Lapid to gain wartime credibility and Knesset seats
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Monday, the opening of the border crossings allowed fuel trucks in to supply Gaza’s only power plant and increase the availability of electricity, which was down to around eight hours a day.

(full article online)









						Israel Re-Opens Gaza Crossings as Truce With Palestinians Holds
					

A truck carrying fuel imports for the lone power plant rolls into Gaza, after Israel eased up closures, as ceasefire …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I received a fundraising letter from UNRWA USA, written by its "Director of Philanthropy," Hani Almadhoun.




It included this section:



> For my family, word got out that a 26-year-old relative lost his life. In a rush to report the news, they shared an image of his younger brother, and confusion followed. *Later it was confirmed that our cousin was indeed the victim of the unprovoked attacks.*



His 26-year old relative was Mohamed Ahmed Abdel-Fattah Al-Madhoun - a terrorist for Islamic Jihad, of the North Gaza Brigade, pictured above.

Yes, UNRWA-USA is using the death of a terrorist as a means to raise money for UNRWA.  And its director is part of a family that supports Islamic Jihad.

But why would anyone expect that UNRWA-USA's fundraising arm is not linked to terrorism? Or that they wouldn't defend an Islamic Jihad terrorist as an innocent civilian victim of Israeli aggression?

UNRWA-USA raises some $4 million annually. Is anyone checking where that money goes?











						@UNRWAUSA uses a dead Islamic Jihad terrorist as a prop for fundraising
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Killing civilians is not a fundamental right under any interpretation of international law. Her cowering to those who defend it reflects a complete lack of moral fiber - which we would expect from the UN.

But she went further, calling into question the idea of a Jewish state altogether:





So even within the "1967 borders," the UN Special Rapporteur questions Israel's right to exist altogether.

Albanese then went on to write a new tweet to clarify her position on terrorism:



> Palestinians' right to resist is inherent to their right to exist as a people. An unlawful act of resistance does not make the resistance unlawful. An unlawful act of an unlawful occupation makes the occupation more unlawful (and the list on the desk of the ICC Prosecutor longer)


Albanese is trying to toe the line of saying that she supports "resistance" but not terror attacks.

But what does that mean, practically?

No one is stopping Palestinians from having peaceful protests, or from choosing to boycott Israeli products, or from calling strikes. No one questions those rights. 

But when Palestinians use the word "resistance," it means only one thing: terrorism. It means attacking Jews. It means stabbings and car rammings and suicide bombings and firebombs, throwing boulders on cars speeding along a highway and bombing buses and cafes. Hamas' translation is the "Islamic Resistance Movement." The Arabic Wikipedia article on "Palestinian resistance" lists the most gruesome terror attacks as examples (even though it pays lip service to "civil and popular resistance," it brings practically no examples.) 

So when a UN Special Rapporteur says she supports "resistance," it can only be interpreted one way by those who use the term the most. 

Either she is ignorant as to how the term is interpreted (even though her responders made that clear,) or she on some level agrees with is while knowing that she cannot publicly support terrorism. Either way, it shows the immorality, not the morality, of the UN.


(full article online)









						UN Special Rapporteur justifies Palestinian "resistance" which can only mean terror
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

LISTEN: Israel warns Gazan civilians to flee to safety 4 minutes before Israel destroys a terror target | PMW Analysis
					

LISTEN: Israel warns Gazan civilians to flee to safety 4 minutes before Israel destroys a terror target




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ This is exactly why Egypt did not want Gaza back after 1967.  Attack Israel for whatever happened there from then on ]

Egypt’s ambassador to the United Nations tore into Israel during a Monday speech before the UN Security Council hours after Jerusalem heaped praise on Cairo for mediating a ceasefire with Palestinian Islamic Jihad that ended a three-day escalation in the Gaza Strip.

While Egypt and other Arab countries that have ties with the Jewish state still traditionally maintain critical lines toward Israel at the UN, the rhetoric employed by Ambassador Osama Abdel Khalek appeared to go much further than what is used publicly by Egyptian officials, particularly in recent years as Israel-Egypt ties have warmed further.

The tongue-lashing also came after Israel’s ambassador to the UN, Gilad Erdan, made a point of thanking Egypt and its president, Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi, “who were essential in restoring the calm and stability to our region.” A similar message was passed along to the Egyptian leader by Prime Minister Yair Lapid when the two spoke on the phone around the same time that the Security Council session took place on Monday.

(full article online)









						After mediating Gaza ceasefire, Egypt sees envoy berate Israel at Security Council
					

As Lapid praises Sissi, Cairo's envoy to UN laments 'martyrs' killed, Israeli 'desecration of al-Aqsa,' calls for end to Israeli blockade and says Israel responsible for Strip




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Killing civilians is not a fundamental right under any interpretation of international law. Her cowering to those who defend it reflects a complete lack of moral fiber - which we would expect from the UN.
> 
> But she went further, calling into question the idea of a Jewish state altogether:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even within the "1967 borders," the UN Special Rapporteur questions Israel's right to exist altogether.
> 
> Albanese then went on to write a new tweet to clarify her position on terrorism:
> 
> 
> Albanese is trying to toe the line of saying that she supports "resistance" but not terror attacks.
> 
> But what does that mean, practically?
> 
> No one is stopping Palestinians from having peaceful protests, or from choosing to boycott Israeli products, or from calling strikes. No one questions those rights.
> 
> But when Palestinians use the word "resistance," it means only one thing: terrorism. It means attacking Jews. It means stabbings and car rammings and suicide bombings and firebombs, throwing boulders on cars speeding along a highway and bombing buses and cafes. Hamas' translation is the "Islamic Resistance Movement." The Arabic Wikipedia article on "Palestinian resistance" lists the most gruesome terror attacks as examples (even though it pays lip service to "civil and popular resistance," it brings practically no examples.)
> 
> So when a UN Special Rapporteur says she supports "resistance," it can only be interpreted one way by those who use the term the most.
> 
> Either she is ignorant as to how the term is interpreted (even though her responders made that clear,) or she on some level agrees with is while knowing that she cannot publicly support terrorism. Either way, it shows the immorality, not the morality, of the UN.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN Special Rapporteur justifies Palestinian "resistance" which can only mean terror
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Ahhh, Israel's old terrorist canard.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Ahhh, Israel's old terrorist canard.



How do you call coffee shop murderers
seeking death for sexual pleasure?

Suggest an alternative.


----------



## rylah

Arabs in Yaffo cheer 'Allahu Akhbar', PA Arab gets wounded in Ashkelon by Islamic Jihad Rocket​
*Islamic Jihad has managed to kill and injure quite a number of Arab civilians in Gaza in this round of fighting, but their latest victim takes the cake.

*

One person was wounded in one of the Islamic Jihad rocket attacks on Ashkelon this evening. The rocket hit a factory and blew out a window. MDA subsequently reported that the victim, age 35, was lightly to moderately wounded from the shrapnel. They also reported that he is a Palestinian Authority Arab from Hebron who was apparently working in Ashkelon.

Meanwhile, in Yaffo, Arabs went to the streets to yell _'Allahu Akhbar' _
and cheer when the rocket alert went off in the Tel Aviv region.

Read more -








						PA Arab Wounded in Ashkelon from Islamic Jihad Rocket, Yafo Arabs Cheer
					

Arabs in Yafo cheered the rocket attack on Tel Aviv.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

Terror victim's widow: Don't reward terrorism, build Homesh
					

Widow of Yehuda Dimentman writes to Justice Minister Sa'ar quoting his own words about  legalizing the yeshiva in response to terror.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians in the West Bank will be able to fly abroad through Israel’s Ramon Airport starting later this month, Israel’s Airports Authority announced Tuesday.

Under the initiative, flights will be offered twice a week to the Turkish resort city of Antalya beginning at the end of August, and to Istanbul in September. They will be run by the carriers Atlas and Pegasus on Airbus A321 planes.

(full article online)









						Israel Opens Southern Airport to Palestinian Passengers, Flights to Turkey Begin This Month
					

A general view of the new Ramon International Airport in Timna Valley, north of Eilat, Israel, June 13, 2018. Photo: …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group of Israel hating groups that have the word "Jewish" or a Hebrew word in their names issued a statementagainst Israel's attack on Islamic Jihad.




> We, member groups of the* International Jewish Collective for Justice in Palestine,* are filled with sorrow and outrage at Israel’s unprovoked aerial bombardment of the community of Gaza, Palestine. We condemn it and its dishonest rhetoric.
> 
> This is not a dispute between two sides. An occupying military is attacking an occupied, blockaded community. Israel called this a ‘pre-emptive’ assault, although it provided no evidence for its just-in-case bombardment of crowded cities. Israel has no legal right to military aggression to bolster a blockade which is, itself, in violation of law. This has nothing to do with Israel’s self-defense. We saw with our eyes that it is occupied Gaza that needs defense, and* has the right to defend itself.*



Meaning, they support thousands of rockets to Israeli cities.


> In three days, Israel killed 44 Palestinians including 15 children, and wounded 350. Scores of Gazan families are homeless and 650 homes were damaged in just the first 24 hours. No Israelis were killed.


By the time this statement came out, even Palestinians knew quite well that many of the dead came from Islamic Jihad rockets. The Palestinian Center for Human Rights counts 27 dead, because it knows that most of the children killed were killed by the terror groups. And many of those 27 were killed by terrorist rockets as well that PCHR doesn't admit.


> Israel chose to attack a besieged community on Tisha B’Av – a day when Jews lament our losses by siege, two thousand years ago. *This choice shames the religion that Israel appropriates *to launder the image of its settler colonialist project.



Of course, what would an anti-Israel letter from As-A-Jews be without throwing in a mention of something Jewish? Tisha B'Av is about not hating one's fellow Jew, and this letter is the perfect example of baseless hatred against the vast majority of Jews in the world.

Who is appropriating religion? These groups' entire purpose is to weaponize Judaism to attack the Jewish state.

So here's the list of the As-A-Jew signatory organizations who are willing to lie and promote antisemitic terror, in the name of a religion that they use only to attack Jews.

Independent Jewish Voices – Canada
Jewish Voice for Just Peace – Ireland
Boycott from Within (Israeli citizens for BDS)
Jews Say No! – US
Jews against the Occupation – Sydney, Australia
Jewish Voice for Labour – UK
Jewish Voice for Peace – US
Independent Australian Jewish Voices – Australia
Jewish Voice for a Just Peace in the Middle East – Germany
Sh’ma Koleinu – Alternative Jewish Voices of Aotearoa New Zealand
Tzedek Collective Sydney – Australia
South African Jews for a Free Palestine (SAJFP) – South Africa












						A convenient list of As-A-Jew groups who love to lie
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last month I reported that the advisory panel for USAID, the American aid agency that funnels millions of dollars to Palestinian organizations, has recommended that the US should build institutions in Area C, ostensibly to promote Israeli-Palestinian cooperation.

However, these institutions would almost certainly not be available to Jews who already live in Area C, meaning that they would be effectively a way for USAID to take land away from under Israeli control and give it to Palestinians.

One of the more outrageous proposals mentioned was to build an entire university in Area C for Palestinian use.

Now, Israel's Channel 14 is reporting that Joe Biden *supports *the idea.

From the Arabic Ultrapal news site:


> Israeli Channel 14 said, on Wednesday, that US President Joe Biden gave oral approval to a request submitted by the US Agency for International Development (USAID) to establish a Palestinian university in an area classified as C according to the Oslo Accords.
> 
> She added, that a senior official in (USAID) confirmed to her the news, and that the agency recently held a closed meeting to discuss this file after Biden's approval, and an informal tour is expected in the coming weeks to choose the land that will be allocated to the university buildings.
> 
> She noted that USAID officials presented the idea to Biden during his recent visit to Jerusalem.


As I wrote,  USAID programs are supposed to be officially joint Israeli-Palestinian initiatives, but if Palestinians are meant to reap the benefits, why not place them where the Palestinians mostly live? 

The MEPPA funding program behind these ideas has two goals: economic development of the Palestinian private sector and "person to person" peacebuilding programs. Building a Palestinian high tech university on Israeli-controlled lands is not either of these - it is a land grab. Even if some of the instructors are Israelis. 

I don't know if the USAID officials were taking advantage of Biden's possible confusion, or if Biden understands that this is a direct challenge to Israel's rights. 


(full article online)










						It really looks like USAID is trying to give Area C land to Palestinians
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As Jews and Asians continue to come under attack in New York City, volunteers forming an Asian Community Watch group are taking lessons from a long-standing Jewish neighborhood safety patrol.

Through an initiative led by New York City Republican Councilwoman Inna Vernikov, members of Flatbush Shomrim (Hebrew for “watchers”) in Brooklyn, NY, are training volunteers from an Asian neighborhood in Vernikov’s district on how to run a successful community safety patrol.

Flatbush Shomrim executive coordinator Bob Moskovitz told JNS that his organization, which was formed three decades ago, is trying to serve as a guide and mentor for its Asian neighbors.



“These are community members who mostly have no clue exactly what it is that they’re doing regarding starting and running an effective safety patrol,” said Moskovitz, highlighting the notable exception of retired NYPD Deputy Chief Dewey Fong.

Moskovitz said the Asian Community Watch consists of around a half-dozen people. In two meetings so far, Shomrim has tried to help them lay the groundwork, discussing operations, strategies, funding and other issues that are involved in creating a new patrol.

“I explained to them the whole nine yards. Who they have to recruit, what they should be looking for, who they want to represent an organization,” he said.

“We had a meeting with the police precinct commanding officer, and he is on board with the whole thing because it’s obviously a necessity. This is a process. I can’t impart the experience of 31 years in a couple of hours or even a couple of months; we’re starting slowly,” he added.

There have been 51 confirmed hate crimes against Asians in New York City this year, as of the end of June, according to the NYPDHate Crimes Dashboard.



Fong told JNS that the Shomrim has been helpful so far in imparting their experience patrolling their largely Jewish neighborhood in Brooklyn.

“The Shomrim invited us for a ride-along with their patrol, so we could see firsthand how they operate. They opened their knowledge to us, and we will take our lead from them,” he said.

(full article online)









						Jewish Patrol Group Trains Asian Neighbors to Protect Themselves | United with Israel
					

The Flatbush Shomrim is assisting a new Asian community watch program as both minorities remain targets of increasing hate crimes.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Since a Palestinian mob attempted to lynch Tunisia’s prime minister in 1964 for suggesting peace with Israel, the “Arab Street” has come a long way. Even a warm handshake between Israel’s army chief, Aviv Kohavi, and senior Moroccan defense officials in the north African country elicited little reaction. The Arabic-speaking publics are too preoccupied with their own problems to demonstrate in support of the Palestinians.


Nearly sixty years ago, Tunisian President Habib Bourguiba was nearly lynched in Jordan’s Baqa’a refugee camp for suggesting normalizing relations with Israel as a strategy to bring down the Jewish state. He claimed that Jews were innately a roving, trading diaspora people. Allow Israelis to trade among us, he contended, and the Sephardim would soon emigrate from Israel and return to their commercial pursuits in the Arab states they had fled, leaving Israel an empty shell.


The story’s significance is not in Bourguiba’s analysis – Israel’s Jewish population (like its Arab citizens) enjoys traveling abroad and engaging in international business while keeping Israel as their beloved home base. The Jewish population in Israel has more than doubled since Bourguiba escaped from death, and Israel is one of two non-European countries in the top ten of the World Happiness Index.


What is significant about Bourguiba’s bout with the Palestinian mob is how much it reflects on the dramatic shift of the “Arab Street” toward Israel, particularly the Abraham Accords process in what is known as “normalization” in the Arab world. Of course, normalization, tatbi’ in Arabic, may remain a derogatory term in the lexicon of intellectuals and the Arab street, perhaps even to the point of being a curse word. Still, the fact is that the Arab world’s reaction to the ever-deepening process of normalization arouses less and less interest, let alone protest.

(full article online)









						Normalizing Relations Between Israel and the Arab World Continues Calmly in a Turbulent World - JISS
					

Arab publics are engrossed by the challenges that they face in their states.




					jiss.org.il


----------



## Sixties Fan

When addressing the defining moment of the 20th century in terms of man’s inhumanity to man, we often reflect on the sheer barbarism of the Holocaust. But throughout the blood-stained annals of Jewish history, many other anti-Semitic massacres have been committed.

Tragically, what is often neglected and summarily dismissed is the forced expulsion, evacuation and flight of 921,000 Jews of Sephardi and Mizrachi background from Arab countries and the Muslim world, primarily from 1948 to the early 1970s.

For over 2,500 years, Jews lived continuously in North Africa, the Middle East and the Gulf region. The first Jewish population had already settled there at least 1,000 years before the advent of Islam.

Throughout the generations, Jews in the region were often subjected to various forms of discrimination—and in many cases, ranked lower on the status of society than their Muslim compatriots—but they were nevertheless loyal citizens who contributed significantly to the culture and development of their respective countries.

Despite the positive influence that Jews brought to the places where they lived, more than 850,000 Jews were forced to leave their homes in Egypt, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, Morocco and several other Arab countries in the 20 years that followed Israel’s 1948 War of Independence. Another major forced migration took place from Iran in 1979–80 following the Iranian Revolution and the collapse of the Shah’s regime, adding 70,000 more Jewish refugees to this number.

(full article online)









						It’s time to address the horrific injustice done to Jews from Arab lands
					

Even though ancient Jewish communities were persecuted and finally expelled, the world continues to ignore their suffering.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The sales agent in the “occupied Palestinian territories” was removed on Wednesday from the list of agents on FIFA’s hospitality package sales website for the 2022 World Cup, after users noticed earlier that the site had failed to mention Israel at all on its list of sales agents.


Israelis who wish to purchase a hospitality package for the upcoming World Cup in Qatar, which is taking place in November, will see that the package being sold by Winterhill Hospitality lists the country as “Palestinian Territory, Occupied,” and does not have an option listed as Israel. The realization had sparked outrage in Israeli media, although a number of other countries, such as Azerbaijan, Armenia and Georgia, are also not mentioned on the site.


Israeli businessmen who entered the site were amazed to see that Israel’s name had disappeared, Ynet reported.

(full article online)









						FIFA hospitality site removes 'Palestinian territories' from sales list
					

Qatar's commitments obligate it to give the same treatment to all countries.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A dance-off between Israeli soldier and Palestinian children went viral on TikTok after being posted on Tuesday.


The video entitled "The Israeli/Palestinian conflict in 2022" shows two Palestinian children in a field outside of Jenin dancing, and an IDF soldier returning the moves to the music of Simple Plan's _I'm Just a Kid_.

(full article and video online)









						WATCH: Israeli soldier, Palestinian kids' dance battle goes TikTok viral
					

The video racked up over 271,000 views and was liked almost 50,000 times. IDF reservist Hadok uploaded the video in response to Operation Breaking Dawn.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last month, Amnesty Australia held an event:



> Join us for a special screening of ‘My Love Awaits Me by the Sea’. We have invited *Muhib Nabulsi,* a representative of Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (BDS) movement Australia and programmer for the Palestinian Film Festival to speak.


Nablusi must be an admirable human rights activist to be invited to speak by Amnesty, right?

Here is a thread that Nablusi posted on Twitter where he published a hit list of Australian Israeli restaurants for targeting.

















This is a barely-veiled call for violence against Australian Jews and Israelis. It is an antisemitic conspiracy theory that somehow Israeli-themed restaurants are part of a worldwide network of anti-Palestinian operatives. 

It is an unhinged display of hate and intolerance.

And Amnesty Australia considers Nablusi a role model.

You can guarantee that they will not disavow him, because he is a Palestinian, he is disabled, and he is the type of person who incites violence. Amnesty will never go against that trifecta.











						Amnesty Australia hosted someone who threatens Jewish businesses in Australia
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Elements in Saudi Arabia and the UAE also mocked recent statements by commanders of Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) warning that Israel would pay a high price for its crimes in Gaza and that Hezbollah would strike Israel hard when the time was right. They questioned why Iran was not following through on its threats.

In a lengthy front-page report on Sunday, the London-based UAE daily Al-Arab criticized the PIJ, writing that “Gaza again became an arena for the settling of accounts between Iran and Israel, when the Palestinian citizens are the ones paying the price.”

Saudi journalist Tariq Al-Homayed mocked Iran and PIJ in his Sunday column in the Al-Sharq Al-Awsat daily: “The question addressed here to the Qods Force commander and all members of the mendacious resistance is: When will ‘the time be right’ to remove Israel from the map and the globe? And why not [do it] now in response to Israel’s focused attack on Gaza, especially against the [Palestinian] Islamic Jihad movement?”

(full article online)









						Saudi Arabia, UAE Criticize Palestinian Islamic Jihad Rocket Attack on Israel | United with Israel
					

They questioned why the Gaza-based terror group was acting for the benefit of Iranian interests, arguing that the conflict erupted due to Iran’s desire to expedite nuclear talks in Vienna.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haber also parrots debunked accusations from biased groups Amnesty and Human Rights Watch. Is he aware that Human Rights Watch’s own founder, Robert Bernstein, called out the group’s bias against Israel, saying that it had “lost critical perspective on a conflict in which Israel has been repeatedly attacked by Hamas and Hezbollah, organizations that go after Israeli citizens and use their own people as human shields”? Or that the ADL recently wrote that Amnesty’s bias against Israel demonstrated that the group “appears to have abandoned its perch as a leading global human rights organization”?

The issues over electricity, water, and poverty in Gaza that Haber describes based on reports by those groups are both lamentable and complex, but they are mainly attributable to the fact that the people of Gaza, in 2006, elected a terror organization, Hamas, and that the group consolidated power over Gaza a year later. Since that time it has focused its efforts on ways to attack Israel rather than on the welfare of its people, using international aid to build terror tunnels, and using hospitals and schools for military purposes. None of this is of concern to Haber.

Of course, with such sources, the article is factually flawed as well. In the first paragraph, Haber reports that, according to the UN, “more than 2,200 Palestinians were killed in [2014’s Operation Protective Edge], most of them civilians.” But an analysis by the Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center found that of those casualties who could be identified by name, at least 55 percent were combatants. Nor does Haber mention Hamas’s use of human shields as a cause of civilian casualties.

“As years passed,” Haber writes, “Alexandra saw reports from human rights organizations related to Israeli soldiers increasingly detaining Palestinian children and subjecting some of them to abuse while in detention.” No context is given (in fact, any such detentions would necessarily have been in the West Bank, not Gaza). But children throwing rocks at moving vehicles is common, and contrary to the frequent characterization of such attacks, they can be deadly. _Teen Vogue_ tells readers that, “Israel enforces a strict travel ban.” Of course, this is not true with Gaza residents crossing into Israel dailyfor work and sometimes for free medical treatment in Israeli hospitals. There’s no mention of why Israel would rightly monitor this travel closely – of the attempts to cross the border to commit attacksinside of Israel – and the fact that Gaza shares a border with Egypt is barely mentioned.

Nor does Haber explain to readers the reason for the repeated wars that cause such hardship for the Gaza participants of the pen pal project – that Hamas is committed to the destruction of Israel.

And of course, contrary to Haber’s assertion, there is no such sovereign entity as “Palestine.”

All of this comes after _Teen Vogue_ has, within the past year, used articles about both Passover and Hanukah to undermine the Jewish connection with Israel. It’s especially insidious that _Teen Vogue_ is sending a message to its Jewish readers that the socially acceptable way to be Jewish is by working against the Jewish homeland. But _Teen Vogue_ seems to have a habit of platforming Jews from the fringe minority who don’t support Israel, while ignoring the vast majority of Jewish young adults and teens that do support and feel a strong connection to Israel.

(full article online)









						Teen Vogue Continues to Promote Anti-Israel Bias and a Warped Vision of Judaism
					

Contrary to what the teen fashion magazine would like readers to believe, using extremely biased sources to tell a one-sided, anti-Israel story is not




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a rare show of criticism towards Hamas, the Associated Press (AP) on Tuesday accused the Gaza Strip’s rulers of trying to muzzle reporters operating in the coastal enclave. Under new rules issued by the US-designated terror organization, Palestinians applying for entry visas on behalf of foreign news outlets were told they must always accompany their colleagues and would be held responsible for what they produce.

Among other restrictions, Hamas ordered media not to report on Gazans killed by misfired Palestinian rockets and to blame Israel for the escalation with Iran-backed Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).

After the Foreign Press Association denounced the “severe, unacceptable and unjustifiable restriction on the freedom of the press,” Hamas claimed it had abandoned the supposed policy change. Yet, as the AP reported, “Hamas has still signaled its expectations, which could have a chilling effect on critical coverage.”

Hamas’ threat is but the latest attempt to intimidate journalists. Since it violently seized control of the Strip in 2007, the terror group requires all visiting reporters to have a regime-approved local sponsor overseeing their work — usually a Palestinian journalist or translator hired by the media outlet.

To document the danger of this intimidation, HonestReporting looked into some of the “fixers” who helped shape the Western coverage of the recent conflict between the Israel Defense Forces and Islamist terrorists in Gaza.

(full article online)









						The 'Fix' Is In: How Hitler-Quoting Palestinians Are Warping Gaza Conflict Coverage | Honest Reporting
					

To restore public trust in the media, The New York Times, CNN, and other outlets must uphold their commitment to objectivity.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the days since the escalation between Israel and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, which saw the latter fire more than a thousand rockets at Israeli towns and cities as the former attempted to kill senior PIJ commanders who are responsible for masterminding terrorist atrocities, Sky News has run several pieces that attempt to delve deep into the heart of the conflict.

On August 7, the British broadcaster ran a two-minute-long report that detailed how Israel was continuing to strike PIJ targets in the Gaza Strip. According to narrating journalist Alistair Bunkall, the “Israel military _says_ it is targeting watch towers, rocket launch sites and weapons factories. Some Gazans, though, claim that civilian houses have also been hit.”

Yet viewers were provided with no visual cues, such as a clip of the many rockets that rained down on Israel over 72 hours. Rather, the footage shows piles of rubble as civilians pick through the wreckage. 

As such, Sky News seemingly chose to perpetuate a certain narrative instead of sticking to the facts.


(full article online)










						Sky Is Failing: British Broadcaster's Seriously Unbalanced Coverage of  Israel's Operation Breaking Dawn Against PIJ | Honest Reporting
					

In the days since the escalation between Israel and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, which saw the latter fire more than a thousand rockets at Israeli towns and




					honestreporting.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Independent Jewish Voices – Canada
> Jewish Voice for Just Peace – Ireland
> Boycott from Within (Israeli citizens for BDS)
> Jews Say No! – US
> Jews against the Occupation – Sydney, Australia
> Jewish Voice for Labour – UK
> Jewish Voice for Peace – US
> Independent Australian Jewish Voices – Australia
> Jewish Voice for a Just Peace in the Middle East – Germany
> Sh’ma Koleinu – Alternative Jewish Voices of Aotearoa New Zealand
> Tzedek Collective Sydney – Australia
> South African Jews for a Free Palestine (SAJFP) – South Africa


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Last month I reported that the advisory panel for USAID, the American aid agency that funnels millions of dollars to Palestinian organizations, has recommended that the US should build institutions in Area C, ostensibly to promote Israeli-Palestinian cooperation.
> 
> However, these institutions would almost certainly not be available to Jews who already live in Area C, meaning that they would be effectively a way for USAID to take land away from under Israeli control and give it to Palestinians.
> 
> One of the more outrageous proposals mentioned was to build an entire university in Area C for Palestinian use.
> 
> Now, Israel's Channel 14 is reporting that Joe Biden *supports *the idea.
> 
> From the Arabic Ultrapal news site:
> 
> As I wrote,  USAID programs are supposed to be officially joint Israeli-Palestinian initiatives, but if Palestinians are meant to reap the benefits, why not place them where the Palestinians mostly live?
> 
> The MEPPA funding program behind these ideas has two goals: economic development of the Palestinian private sector and "person to person" peacebuilding programs. Building a Palestinian high tech university on Israeli-controlled lands is not either of these - it is a land grab. Even if some of the instructors are Israelis.
> 
> I don't know if the USAID officials were taking advantage of Biden's possible confusion, or if Biden understands that this is a direct challenge to Israel's rights.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks like USAID is trying to give Area C land to Palestinians
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com





Sixties Fan said:


> that this is a direct challenge to Israel's rights.


What rights? "Area C" is occupied Palestinian Territory.

BTW, Oslo has expired.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A dance-off between Israeli soldier and Palestinian children went viral on TikTok after being posted on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The video entitled "The Israeli/Palestinian conflict in 2022" shows two Palestinian children in a field outside of Jenin dancing, and an IDF soldier returning the moves to the music of Simple Plan's _I'm Just a Kid_.
> 
> (full article and video online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Israeli soldier, Palestinian kids' dance battle goes TikTok viral
> 
> 
> The video racked up over 271,000 views and was liked almost 50,000 times. IDF reservist Hadok uploaded the video in response to Operation Breaking Dawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





Sixties Fan said:


> IDF soldier returning the moves to the music of Simple Plan's _I'm Just a Kid_.


Right before bulldozing the kid's house.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> What rights? "Area C" is occupied Palestinian Territory.
> 
> BTW, Oslo has expired.


What sovereign Pally territory is occupied?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Four children killed (plus three adults) from a rocket in front of a supermarket in Jabalya.
Five children killed from a rocket at the Fallujah Cemetery in Jabalya.
Three child siblings and their father killed in a rocket that hit their home in te Bureij camp.
One child killed and her sister injured from a rocket in Beit Hanoun. There is video of this out of control rocket corkscrewing to the ground and its massive explosion:



What about the other three (now four) children? They were either human shields or they were unfortunately killed when Israel targeted major terrorists.

One killed during the strike on Taysir al Jabari.
One killed when Israel killed southern PIJ leader Khaled Mansour in Rafah.
One killed when Israel apparently targeted a car in Jabalia (I'm still not sure if this was Israel or a PIJ rocket.)
One killed when Israel targeted two PIJ terrorists in Khan Younis.

This is not irresponsible. This is how wars are fought - do everything possible to avoid civilian casualties but civilians cannot shield legitimate military targets of great value.

Defence for Children Palestine, despite trying to spin these deaths as being from Israeli airstrikes, knows quite well they were killed by Islamic Jihad. And they are not defending those children.

(full article online)









						Even anti-Israel DCI-P NGO tacitly admits that 13 of 16 children who died in Gaza were killed by Islamic Jihad bullets
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Right before bulldozing the kid's house.


Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Link?


You need to keep up.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You need to keep up.


You need some new slogans.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You need some new slogans.


You ask for a link for something that is in the new all the time.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In Montreal, the Palestinian Youth Movement openly called for terrorism with a video titled “Globalize the Intifada.”

In Ottawa, at a demonstration organized by the Association of Palestinian Arab Canadians and Students for Justice in Palestine Carlton, the crowd chanted, “There is only one solution, Intifada revolution” and “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free.” The latter calls for the elimination of the Jewish state in its entirety, from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea, rather than merely the “West Bank” – Judea and Samaria.

More rallies were held during the week in other cities, including Vancouver and London, Ontario.

A rally in Toronto will take place in front of the U.S. consulate on Saturday, titled “Glory to our Martyrs.”

In a promo for the Toronto event, titled the “Toronto Emergency Protest and Vigil to Honor our Martyrs in Palestine,” the Palestinian Youth Movement tweeted: “All our lives we wonder what or last words might be if we are martyred,” then quoting Nabulsi’s latest words of inspiration, including “No one abandon the gun” and “I am going to be martyred.”

(full article online)









						Pro-Palestinian Youth Call for Violence Against ‘Zionists’ in Canadian Cities | United with Israel
					

What does it mean for Canada that citizens, including youth, glorify terrorists and aspire to emulate the murderous assault on innocent people?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In Montreal, the Palestinian Youth Movement openly called for terrorism with a video titled “Globalize the Intifada.”
> 
> In Ottawa, at a demonstration organized by the Association of Palestinian Arab Canadians and Students for Justice in Palestine Carlton, the crowd chanted, “There is only one solution, Intifada revolution” and “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free.” The latter calls for the elimination of the Jewish state in its entirety, from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea, rather than merely the “West Bank” – Judea and Samaria.
> 
> More rallies were held during the week in other cities, including Vancouver and London, Ontario.
> 
> A rally in Toronto will take place in front of the U.S. consulate on Saturday, titled “Glory to our Martyrs.”
> 
> In a promo for the Toronto event, titled the “Toronto Emergency Protest and Vigil to Honor our Martyrs in Palestine,” the Palestinian Youth Movement tweeted: “All our lives we wonder what or last words might be if we are martyred,” then quoting Nabulsi’s latest words of inspiration, including “No one abandon the gun” and “I am going to be martyred.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinian Youth Call for Violence Against ‘Zionists’ in Canadian Cities | United with Israel
> 
> 
> What does it mean for Canada that citizens, including youth, glorify terrorists and aspire to emulate the murderous assault on innocent people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Why should Palestine not be free?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Why should Palestine not be free?


The Muslims want all of "Palestine" to be free of Jews.

Why should Jews or anyone else agree to that?

The Hashemite took 78% of Palestine.  Hamas has Gaza.  The PA has area A and B.

And you foolish questions only show where you continue to want to go.

Israel does not exist to you, or should not exist.

Jews have no rights.  Especially to any part of their ancient homeland.

Spoken like a Christian/Muslim supremacist who will never accept that Jews have rights.

What "Palestine", the region must be free of, and it will not happen, is the invading Muslims who have done nothing but bring environmental and human disaster to the area.


FREE PALESTINE FROM ALL MUSLIM AN CHRISTIANS who cannot respect Jews and the area.


And in reality, Tinmore, ONLY the coastal area of Gaza is Palestine, because that is the only area Herodotus designated as Palestine in the 5th century.


The Muslims and Christians can keep that part of it.
The Phillistines are not around to reclaim it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IDF released footage Friday evening showing the Israeli forces delay a planned strike on an outpost belonging to the Islamic Jihad in Gaza due to the presence of a young Palestinian girl.


In the footage taken during Operation Breaking Dawn, the Israeli military can be seen tracking the girl to ensure she is a safe distance away before conducting the strike on the post.


The strike occurred last Friday, shortly following the announcement of the Gaza operation, and was meant as an attempt to draw first blood in the battle against Islamic Jihad.


Maj. 'B,' a commander in the Armored Corps' 7th Armored Brigade who took part in the attack, said the forces acted "ethically, professionally and with precision."


"As we received approval to fire at the outpost, the tank crew identified a child along with a man in the vicinity of the strike target," Maj. 'B' recalled. "Due to the presence of civilians, the tank commander immediately called to halt fire. We stood by until the two were no longer in the area."


"Following several minutes, the crew successfully carried out the attack," he added.

(full article online)









						WATCH: IDF aborts attack on Islamic Jihad outpost due to little girl
					

The Israeli military can be seen tracking the girl to ensure she is a safe distance away before conducting the strike on the post.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The UN has removed the head of one of its offices serving the Palestinians after she posted a tweet in which she condemned Palestinian Islamic Jihad’s “indiscriminate rocket fire” during the recent Gaza conflict, a UN spokesperson has confirmed to The Times of Israel.

The revelation came days after Sarah Muscroft tweeted her support for the ceasefire between Israel and the Palestinian terror group after three days of fighting.

Muscroft, who headed the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, said: “Relieved to see a ceasefire agreed ending hostilities impacting both Palestinians and Israeli civilians. Such indiscriminate rocket fire of Islamic Jihad provoking Israeli retaliation is condemned. The safety of all civilians is paramount — the ceasefire must be upheld.”


(full article online)










						Senior UN official loses her post after tweet condemning PIJ rocket fire at Israel
					

Jerusalem-based Sarah Muscroft to be assigned new role, spokesman says, after her statement panning rockets that 'provoke Israeli retaliation' met strong backlash from Palestinians




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New York Times on Friday terminated its relationship with a Palestinian freelancer and fixer in the Gaza Strip after a media watchdog noted his repeated antisemitism and calls for violence against Jews on social media.

Fixers are hired by news outlets in foreign countries to coordinate logistics or assist with other journalistic tasks, such as working as a translator or a guide.

On Thursday, Honest Reporting, a pro-Israel media watchdog, published a list of social media posts by Fady Hanona, who was a contributor to at least six articles published by the Times during the latest flareup of violence in Gaza.

The pieces in the Times detailed the fighting between Israel and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad terror group, and a ceasefire reached after three days. It was not clear whether Hanona contributed through writing or other tasks.

Hanona’s since-deleted social media posts included support for terror groups and members and support for killing Jews.

(full article online)









						NY Times cuts ties with Gaza freelancer who called to kill Jews ‘like Hitler did’
					

Pro-Israel media watchdog publishes list of social media posts by Fady Hanona, who is credited in six Times articles on latest round of fighting




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The former director-general of Al Jazeera on Friday shared and then deleted an image that said “the same killer” — inferring Jews — was responsible for the deaths of Jesus Christ and slain Palestinians.

The image shared by Yasser Abu Hilala was a composite of art depicting the Virgin Mary cradling a dead Jesus, and a Palestinian woman in a similar pose by the body of a young Palestinian, presumably her son.

Text emblazoned on the image declared: “After 2000 years & it’s the same killer…”

(full article online)









						Ex-Al Jazeera chief tweets that ‘same killer’ behind deaths of Jesus, Palestinians
					

Yasser Abu Hilala later deletes image 'to prevent confusion,' says everyone can understand it 'in their own way'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“It’s absolutely ridiculous that Ohio State believes that just because it’s off campus, it has no jurisdiction with this,” he told JNS. “It might not be on the campus itself, but [SJP] is an Ohio State-affiliated organization.”

“I understand that there is a whole free-speech argument behind this, but you get to a point where this is not free speech anymore. These are terrorist sympathizers,” said Grosman. “There is no other way to put it.”

Grosman further said that for the university to deem the issue “a matter of free speech” demonstrates “how indifferent Ohio State’s administration has been to the fears and the needs of its Jewish community over the past few years, especially as the SJP has taken a more aggressive anti-Semitic stance.”

The Ohio State Student Organization Registration and Funding Guidelines dictate that student groups “should be guided by, and contribute to the development of, the highest ethical, moral, and democratic ideals and standards.”

“SJP is showing its true colors by explicitly embracing terrorists,” Israel on Campus Coalition CEO Jacob Baime told JNS. “Jewish and pro-Israel students want peace and a two-state solution. SJP wants to wipe Israel off the map.”

CUFI campus division director Jessica Marzucco told JNS that the Ohio State University SJP’s actions are “consistent” with the SJP’s “ anti-Semitic nature and tactics.”

“Universities receiving state and federal funds have a responsibility to their students and the taxpayers that fund them to vigorously address organized student bigotry,” she said, calling for an investigation by the U.S. Department of Education into how often Ohio State disregarded “anti-Semitic and pro-terrorist activity by university-affiliated student groups.”

“Particularly at a time of soaring anti-Semitism, university leaders cannot remain silent when hate groups like SJP celebrate and pay tribute to members of U.S.-designated terrorist groups that target and murder Jews,” said Susan B. Tuchman, director of ZOA’s Center for Law and Justice, adding that administrators must put their First Amendment rights into use in “publicly and forcefully condemning SJP.”

(full article online)









						Pro-Palestinian student group at Ohio State University to hold vigil honoring slain terrorist
					

The post indicates that the demonstration is being held “in honor of our martyrs,” including Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades terrorist Ibrahim Nabulsi.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, a five year old girl who was near a top Islamic Jihad target was killed.  She was not the target. If there was a way to attack the target without killing the girl, the IDF would have. (Indeed, during Breaking Dan, Israel did abort attacks on legitimate targets when civilians were around - as long as they could wait and attack the same target later without the civilians.) Since it couldn't attack the legitimate  target without killing the girl, she was unfortunately killed as well. 

*These are the laws of armed conflict.* The presence of civilians do not make a military target immune from attack. The fact that there was a five year old girl near the Islamic Jihad commander does not, under any interpretation of international law, mean that Israel must not attack the commander.

The laws of armed conflict are designed to protect civilians without impeding military efficiency in any way. Those words come from the International Committee of the Red Cross, no tme.

And it has to be that way, because otherwise terrorist groups can just ensure that they are well embedded with civilians and can then act with impunity.

That appears to be what +972 wants:



> Dana — who asked to use a pseudonym, like all the former soldiers interviewed for this article — is a kindergarten teacher who lives in a wood-furnished apartment full of philosophy books in central Tel Aviv. During her military service, she took part in an assassination operation in which a five-year-old boy was killed in Gaza.
> 
> “When I served in the Gaza Division, we were following someone from Hamas, *because [the army] knew he was hiding rockets,*” she said. “They made a decision to eliminate him.”
> 
> Dana served as a signal traffic analysis officer in the operations room, where her job was to confirm that the missile had hit the right person. “We sent out a UAV to follow the man to kill him,” she said, “but we saw that he was with his son. A boy who was five or six years old, I think.
> 
> “....They killed the Hamas military operative, and the little boy who was next to him.”



Unless they had a way that they could kill the Hamas operative without killing the boy, this is not only a legal but also a moral decision, albeit tragic. It is a decision any army would make. 

But to some, Israel must be held to much higher standards that every other nation. A single civilian killed among a hundred terrorists makes the entire operation immoral, according to them. 

And endangering Israeli civilians as a result because of the resultant attacks that would or could happen by not attacking the terrorists? That is not part of the anti-Israel crowd's moral calculus.

That's not the only way this article demands Israel go beyond international law:





> The army also admitted that *it shoots unarmed people*, according to a female officer who gave an interview to Ynet after the latest onslaught. “The [PIJ] operative came down from the position as he was unarmed, and I opened fire,” she said. “When he fell, I fired more.”


Legal combatants are any member of the armed forces(outside medical and religious personnel.) These include those who aid the fighting, not only those with literal weapons. A lookout, a messenger between combat forces, a radio operator helping aim mortars - all are considered combatants under international law, even when unarmed. 

It is easy for Israel-hating propagandists to take an incident of collateral damage and frame it as a war crime. It doesn't make it true. From all indications, this operation was as moral as possible in warfare.

That is not good enough for inveterate inciters against Israel. 

(The article mentions some other issues that are morally problematic if true. But they aren't publishing them to force the IDF to improve its policies - they are publishing them to incite more hatred against Israel.) 


(full article online)










						The anti-Israel Left makes up new laws, and ignores international law, when it comes to Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The attacks on Hill were launched even though leftist thinking dictates he should enjoy triple-protected status because he checks three boxes on the all-important intersectional checklist: he’s black, gay, and an immigrant.

But he is not beyond scrutiny in the woke world because he holds the wrong views on Israel and its right to exist, an issue that is at the apex of the leftist hierarchy of hatred.

The “sh*t-hole country” slander came as leftists at DePaul University in Chicago launched a vicious vendetta against tenured philosophy professor Hill after he wrote a column, “The Moral Case For Israel Annexing The West Bank—And Beyond,” that was published in The Federalist on April 16, 2019.

In the opinion piece, Hill wrote that “Israel has the moral right to annex all of the West Bank (even Area C) for a plethora of reasons.”

Hill questioned the idea that there can be such a thing as “legitimate ‘Palestinian Territory’ in a geographic region legally seized in a defensive war instigated by a foreign aggressor.”

“The purpose of war is always to vanquish the enemy. The losers of the war cannot make demands on the victors that the victors themselves would not have been put in the position of meeting had the adversary or enemy not forced the victors into making it in the first place,” Hill wrote.

“Israel was forced into a war, which it won. It was then expected to renounce and repudiate the consequences of its fairly won war by capitulating to the conditions of its vanquished enemy, which included, among other self-sacrificially undertaken goals, granting statehood, autonomy, right of return, and the ultimate elimination of Jewry from the region.”

Israel must be preserved, he argued.

“Jewish exceptionalism and the exceptionalist nature of Jewish civilization require an unconditional space for the continued evolution of their civilization. What’s good for Jewish civilization is good for humanity at large. Jewish civilization is an international treasure trove that must be protected,” Hill wrote.

“Not all cultures are indeed equal,” he added, attacking the fundamental principle underlying multiculturalism.

“Some are abysmally inferior and regressive based on their comprehensive philosophy and fundamental principles—or lack thereof—that guide or fail to protect the inalienable rights of their citizens.”

Reaction to the column was swift and fierce.

DePaul initiated a campaign of harassment to isolate and marginalize Hill, destroy his academic career, and ruin his life. The DePaul chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine, a notorious antisemitic group that regurgitates Hamas propaganda, joined in, demanding Hill apologize and telling Newsweek the group was “completely appalled and outraged” by the column.

“Regardless if DePaul chooses to meet our demands, the coalition will continue to organize, mobilize, and disrupt until our demands are met in order to promote justice and equality for all marginalized communities on campus,” SJP said.

Hill responded to DePaul by filing suit in the Circuit Court of Cook County, Illinois, against the university and two faculty leaders in April 2020 claiming breach of contract, defamation, and intentional interference with prospective economic advantage. The faculty leaders are religious studies professor Scott Paeth, who was president of the DePaul Faculty Council at the time, and provost Salma Ghanem, a communications professor. Both are tenured faculty members. Paeth penned an anti-Israel, pro-BDS post in 2015.

“This case is about a tenured professor who freely spoke his mind,” the legal complaint begins.

“Plaintiff Jason D. Hill is a Distinguished Professor of Philosophy at Defendant DePaul University. Last year, Dr. Hill wrote an article commenting on the dispute between Israel and Palestine. His opinion — protected by the time-honored principle of academic freedom for professors — was nothing new or shocking. But to a powerful faction in the university community, Dr. Hill picked the wrong side of the debate. And for that, Dr. Hill has suffered censorship, injustice, persecution, and humiliation.”



(full article online)









						Pro-Israel Professor Sues DePaul U. Over Leftist Persecution | United with Israel
					

Professor Jason Hill says he suffered 'censorship, injustice, persecution, and humiliation' for supporting Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The blind will lead the blind.  Those who cannot see will ask questions like this, on Rushdie and on Israel ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today in Jewish History​*• Hebron Massacre (1929)*

Sixty-seven Jewish men, women and children were slaughtered, and scores wounded, raped and maimed, by their Arab neighbors in the city of Hebron, who rioted for three days amid cries of "Slaughter the Jews." The killings began on Friday afternoon, 17 Av, and most of the victims lost their lives on Shabbat, 18 Av. The survivors were forced to evacuate to Jerusalem, and the ancient Jewish community of Hebron, which had lived in relative peace in the city for hundreds of years, was not revived until after Israel's capture of Hebron in the 1967 Six Day war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “It’s absolutely ridiculous that Ohio State believes that just because it’s off campus, it has no jurisdiction with this,” he told JNS. “It might not be on the campus itself, but [SJP] is an Ohio State-affiliated organization.”
> 
> “I understand that there is a whole free-speech argument behind this, but you get to a point where this is not free speech anymore. These are terrorist sympathizers,” said Grosman. “There is no other way to put it.”
> 
> Grosman further said that for the university to deem the issue “a matter of free speech” demonstrates “how indifferent Ohio State’s administration has been to the fears and the needs of its Jewish community over the past few years, especially as the SJP has taken a more aggressive anti-Semitic stance.”
> 
> The Ohio State Student Organization Registration and Funding Guidelines dictate that student groups “should be guided by, and contribute to the development of, the highest ethical, moral, and democratic ideals and standards.”
> 
> “SJP is showing its true colors by explicitly embracing terrorists,” Israel on Campus Coalition CEO Jacob Baime told JNS. “Jewish and pro-Israel students want peace and a two-state solution. SJP wants to wipe Israel off the map.”
> 
> CUFI campus division director Jessica Marzucco told JNS that the Ohio State University SJP’s actions are “consistent” with the SJP’s “ anti-Semitic nature and tactics.”
> 
> “Universities receiving state and federal funds have a responsibility to their students and the taxpayers that fund them to vigorously address organized student bigotry,” she said, calling for an investigation by the U.S. Department of Education into how often Ohio State disregarded “anti-Semitic and pro-terrorist activity by university-affiliated student groups.”
> 
> “Particularly at a time of soaring anti-Semitism, university leaders cannot remain silent when hate groups like SJP celebrate and pay tribute to members of U.S.-designated terrorist groups that target and murder Jews,” said Susan B. Tuchman, director of ZOA’s Center for Law and Justice, adding that administrators must put their First Amendment rights into use in “publicly and forcefully condemning SJP.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Palestinian student group at Ohio State University to hold vigil honoring slain terrorist
> 
> 
> The post indicates that the demonstration is being held “in honor of our martyrs,” including Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades terrorist Ibrahim Nabulsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org


So much name calling by the usual bunch.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The military’s liaison to the Palestinians on Sunday touted steps Israel has taken to strengthen the economy in the Gaza Strip while also foiling military buildup by terror groups there.

In a briefing to reporters, Maj. Gen. Ghassan Alian, the Coordinator of Government Activities in the Territories — widely known by the acronym COGAT — said Israel was employing a “combined policy” toward Gaza.

“The policy consists of a military effort to thwart military buildup, and critically striking at any attempt to harm the security of Israel, alongside a proactive civilian policy aimed at the general public,” Alian said.

In data shared by COGAT, exports from Gaza to the West Bank were expected to shoot up by 27 percent this year, continuing a trend. In 2020, the total number of trucks exporting goods from Gaza to the West Bank was 3,397; in 2021 it was 4,003; and by the end of this year it is expected to reach 5,117, according to estimates.

Exports from Gaza to Israel were also expected to rise by an unprecedented 93.8%, according to COGAT. In 2020, some 1,181 trucks carrying exports entered Israel from Gaza; 2,588 in 2021; and this year the number is expected to reach 5,016.

(full article online )











						IDF official says Gaza exports have shot up, as Israel seeks to incentivize calm
					

Military's liaison to Palestinians says 'combined policy' of helping civilians while not allowing terror buildup has also led to over 300% increase in movement through border




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Bruce Gurfein and Joe Koen (left) cross into Israel at the Aqaba border crossing in Jordan, August 12, 2022. (Courtesy)

A week ago, Jewish American businessman Bruce Gurfein left his home in Dubai for a long drive.

In his SUV and with one of his employees at his side, Gurfein drove west on the United Arab Emirates’ E11 highway, the shores of the Persian Gulf to his right. After about 10 hours and approximately 1,000 kilometers (some 621 miles), Gurfein reached his first destination: Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia.

Gurfein’s journey was branded as the first ever land journey from the UAE through Saudi Arabia and Jordan to Israel. He embarked on the road trip to promote his regional accelerator for food and desert technology.

(full article online)









						Making inroads: An unlikely 38-hour drive from Dubai to Jerusalem, via Riyadh
					

Jewish US businessman Bruce Gurfein is on a three-week round-trip between the UAE and Israel to promote partnerships in food and desert technology. He's doing it all in his car




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It is always Non Muslims fault. ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Further to Israeli Government Resolutions in force, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs together with the Population and Immigration Administration, for the State of Israel, and the Aqaba Special Economic Zone Authority (ASEZA) on the Jordanian Side, signed today (Sunday, 17 July 2022) on Arrangements concerning the conditions of Jordanian workers employed legally in Eilat. As per these Arrangements, beginning on 1st August, 2022, up to 2000 Jordanian hotel workers and up to 300 Jordanian workers employed in construction, industry and general sectors, will once again be allowed to enter and  exit the Eilat region for work via the Yitzchak Rabin Crossing on a daily basis, and will no longer be required to stay  long term  in Eilat as was necessary due to Corona limitations in force.

(full article online )










						Israel and Jordan sign Arrangements concerning the conditions of Jordanian workers employed in Eilat
					

Beginning 1st August 2022, up to 2300 Jordanian workers will once again be allowed to enter and exit the Eilat region for work on a daily basis, and will no longer be required to stay long term in Eilat as was necessary due to Corona limitations in force.




					www.gov.il


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

https://worldisraelnews.com/watch-iranian-judoka-flees-to-germany/?utm_source=newsletters_worldisraelnews_com&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Iranian+Athlete+Flees+Over+Friendship+with+Israeli%3B+Rushdie’s+Attacker+had+Direct+Contact+with+Iranians%3B+Bounty+on+Life+of+Mike+Pompeo+Revealed&utm_campaign=20220815_m169008146_Iranian+Athlete+Flees+Over+Friendship+with+Israeli%3B+Rushdie’s+Attacker+had+Direct+Contact+with+Iranians%3B+Bounty+on+Life+of+Mike+Pompeo+Revealed&utm_term=_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09Read+Now_0D_0A_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09_09


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2018, Abbas also claimed Jews were targeted by Nazis not for their “religion but against their social function which relates to usury [unscrupulous money-lending] and banking and such.”

Yet Abbas’ Holocaust distortion was not what global wire agencies chose to lead on in their reports of the Berlin press conference. 

Reuters, for example, produced a two-paragraph article on Tuesday evening, headlined _Germany’s Scholz rejects word ‘apartheid’ to describe Middle East conflict_, which omits Abbas’ ’50 holocausts’ comments altogether.

Only on Wednesday morning did the global news service reprint his words in full in a piece that focused on the response to Abbas: _Germany and Israel condemn Palestinian president’s Holocaust remarks_.

The Associated Press on Wednesday summarized the incident thus: _Palestinian President Abbas skirts apology for Munich attack_.

While AP’s headline is technically correct, the piece that follows fails to note Abbas has previously _honored_ the Black September terrorists who took part. In 2020, he described the assassination of three of the perpetrators in Lebanon in 1973 as the “deaths of martyrs” and, as such,  his refusal to apologize for the atrocity is hardly surprising.

Equally troublesome has been the silence from international media outlets; the majority of whom have either reprinted the wire agency articles or neglected to cover the press conference at all (at the time of this piece’s publication).

Mahmoud Abbas has frequently billed himself as Israel’s best chance of a “partner for peace” (see here, for example) — the leader who can finally help end the decades-long Israel-Palestinian conflict. 

However, his comments in Berlin expose who he truly is: a Jew-hating fanatic.

(full article online)









						Wire Services MIA During Palestinian Authority President Abbas' Holocaust Distortion Press Conference | Honest Reporting
					

Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas held talks with German Chancellor Olaf Scholz in Berlin on Tuesday.  In a joint press conference afterward,




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The environmentalist Sierra Club has reopened its Israel travel program five months after canceling a pair of trips to the Jewish state in the wake of pressure from anti-Israel activists.

Last weekend, the Oakland, Calif.-based nonprofit, which has been running programs in Israel for a decade, posted details of a new excursion set for March.

The “Natural and Historical Highlights of Israel” program will include many of the traditional Sierra Club activities planned on previous visits. This time around, the itinerary will include a meeting with Palestinian conservationists and a visit to the Arava Institute for Environmental Studies, which features Israeli, Arab and Jordanian students.

(full article online)









						Anti-Israel groups lash out at Sierra Club for reinstating educational trips to Israel
					

The “Natural and Historical Highlights of Israel” program will include a meeting with Palestinian conservationists and a visit to the Arava Institute for Environmental Studies.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

While some media outlets like NBC and Reuterslabored to either obscure or cast doubt on the fact that misfired Islamic Jihad rockets were responsible for a significant number of the fatalities in the Gaza Strip earlier this month, ABC’s coverage goes one step further with its egregious error of commission.

Contrary to de la Cuetara’s assertion that Israeli airstrikes are responsible for the 49 fatalities, including 17 children, many were killed by failed Islamic Jihad rockets. As The Associated Press recently reported (“Misfired rockets may have killed over a dozen in Gaza battle“): “Close to one-third of the Palestinians who died in the latest outbreak of violence between Israel and Gaza militants may have been killed by errant rockets fired by the Palestinian side, according to an Israeli military assessment that appears consistent with independent reporting by The Associated Press.”

Other sources give different figures for the percentage of the 49 Gazans killed by Islamic Jihad’s failed rockets. For instance, _Haaretz_‘s Amira Hass, a veteran critic of Israel, reported Sunday: “Botched launches of Palestinian rockets killed 19 non-combatants, including 12 children.” She provides a detailed account of each fatality: their name, date, place and circumstances of death. A subsequent _Haaretz_ report then said Israeli defense officials speaking off the record acknowledged an Israeli strike was responsible for five deaths Aug. 7 in Jabalya, thereby revising _Haaretz_‘s figure to 14 Palestinians killed by failed rockets.

The Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center identifies 11 Gazans were killed by Palestinian rockets. The Israeli military believesthat 12 children in Gaza were killed by Islamic Jihad rockets, according to Times of Israel.

Thus, while there is uncertainty about the precise number of Palestinians killed by misfired Islamic Jihad rockets, there is no uncertainty that the failed attacks against Israel ended up taking numerous Palestinian lives.

CAMERA’s Israel office communicated this information to ABC very early Monday morning (ET). Nevertheless, a second ABC journalist repeated the same falsehood later that day using wording identical to de la Cuetara’s though she reduced the number of Palestinians allegedly killed by Israeli airstrikes (48 instead of 49). ABC correspondent Reena Roy falsely reported on Aug. 15 on “ABC News Today” at 12:19 pm ET:



> The attack comes just a week after a ceasefire ended some of the worst fighting in the region in the year, Israeli airstrikes killing 48 Palestinians, including 17 children and the Islamic militant group firing more than 1000 rockets at Israel.


 
CAMERA continues to urge ABC to broadcast on-air corrections both on programs in which the false charge was reported, making clear that a significant portion of the Palestinian fatalities in Gaza last week were killed by Islamic Jihad rockets aimed at Israel but which veered off course, and that Israel is not responsible for all 49 (or 48) deaths.


(full article online)









						ABC News Falsely Blames Israeli Airstrikes for All Gaza Fatalities
					

ABC correspondents Ines de la Cuetara and Reena Roy falsely charge that Israeli airstrikes were responsible for all of the Gaza casualties earlier this




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Readers are told that:

“The gunman, identified as a resident of occupied East Jerusalem, fled the scene but later turned himself in.

Israeli police said he had a criminal record but no known affiliations with Palestinian militant groups.”

No further details of Sidawi’s criminal record are provided. The Jerusalem Post reported that “ources in east Jerusalem said it was not clear whether Sidawi, who has a criminal background, was affiliated with any terrorist group”.

The current version of the BBC’s report tells readers that “Palestinian militant groups praised the shooting” but does not clarify which “militant groups” or what they actually said. The BBC did not report that the attack was also praised in posts on the official Facebook account of Fatah, the dominant faction in the Palestinian Authority, headed by Mahmoud Abbas.

The final paragraphs of the report bring up a topic unrelated to its supposed subject matter:

“Palestinian militant groups praised the shooting, which came a week after the latest violent escalation in the Gaza Strip.

At least 47 people were killed in Gaza over three days as Israeli forces targeted leaders of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) and militants fired more than 1,000 rockets into Israel.

Gaza’s health ministry said 35 civilians were killed, including 17 children, while PIJ said it lost 12 fighters.

Several Israelis sustained minor injuries as a result of PIJ rockets that landed inside Israel.”

Once again we see uncritical BBC amplification of information provided by “Gaza’s health ministry” without any clarification of the fact that it is run and controlled by the Hamas terrorist organisation. Interestingly, the previous version of the report told readers that “Israeli officials have said many civilians were killed by PIJ rockets that failed to clear Gaza” but that reference to shortfall missiles was removed from the version currently appearing online.

(full article online)









						Shoehorning Gaza into BBC reports on Jerusalem terror attack
					

The current version of the BBC News website’s report about the shooting attack in Jerusalem on August 14th is headlined ‘Palestinian gunman wounds eight in




					camera-uk.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> These are terrorist sympathizers,” said Grosman. “There is no other way to put it.”


Interesting *opinion.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting *opinion.*


You are one of them.  And it is a fact.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Nice lie. Israel uses acts of genocide in its ethnic cleansing operations.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice lie. Israel uses acts of genocide in its ethnic cleansing operations.


And the Palestinians continue to grow in numbers and not diminish.  Some genocide.  Pathetic.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You are one of them.  And it is a fact.


Israeli "fact." pfffft!


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli "fact." pfffft!


More pathetic lies from a hater of Jews and Israel.  Poop on yourself with your lies.  HA, HA HA
Deranged !!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> And the Palestinians continue to grow in numbers and not diminish.  Some genocide.  Pathetic.


OK, so you don't understand how it works. How many Palestinians in the Jordan Valley on 1967 and how many now?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice lie. Israel uses acts of genocide in its ethnic cleansing operations.


You mindlessly copy and paste nonsense without knowing any facts.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabi21, a pan-Arab news channel, published anunusual op-edby Abdullah Al-Ashaal, a former Egyptian presidential candidate and former assistant to the Egyptian Foreign Minister. He is described as an ambassador, but I cannot find to where.

Al-Ashaal argues that Egypt should abrogate is peace treaty with Israel - and that Sadat was under Zionist influence when he decided not to destroy Israel completely in the Yom Kippur War.

His delusions are apparent throughout the article:

"Israel is not an ordinary country, but rather the spearhead of the Zionist project and was planted in this particular region to destroy Egypt."

"Israel insisted on forcing Egypt to violate the principles of international law in many of its provisions" of the peace agreement.

"If Sadat had better planned the October War with the best of the Egyptian military,.... the end of Israel would have been the October War, but there is a contradiction between the management of the war in the first week and the setback [in following weeks.]"

"The [peace] treaty does not prevent Egypt from supporting the resistance, nor does it prevent Arab solidarity and the restoration of the joint Arab defense treaty. Egypt can, at its own will, amend the peace agreement...A state may review or cancel some provisions of the treaty or suspend some of its provisions."

He says he is writing a book about how terrible the peace treaty is. 

Al-Ashaal is apparently still living in 1975.











						Former Egyptian official calls on Egypt to abrogate peace with Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Annual Memorial for Victims of 1929 Hebron Massacre
					

The annual memorial for the 67 Jewish victims of the 1929 Hebron massacre was held at the ancient cemetery in Hebron on Monday.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> More pathetic lies from a hater of Jews and Israel.  Poop on yourself with your lies.  HA, HA HA
> Deranged !!!!


What's with the Jew hate? Have you run out of antisemite cards?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Old news.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The attacks on Hill were launched even though leftist thinking dictates he should enjoy triple-protected status because he checks three boxes on the all-important intersectional checklist: he’s black, gay, and an immigrant.
> 
> But he is not beyond scrutiny in the woke world because he holds the wrong views on Israel and its right to exist, an issue that is at the apex of the leftist hierarchy of hatred.
> 
> The “sh*t-hole country” slander came as leftists at DePaul University in Chicago launched a vicious vendetta against tenured philosophy professor Hill after he wrote a column, “The Moral Case For Israel Annexing The West Bank—And Beyond,” that was published in The Federalist on April 16, 2019.
> 
> In the opinion piece, Hill wrote that “Israel has the moral right to annex all of the West Bank (even Area C) for a plethora of reasons.”
> 
> Hill questioned the idea that there can be such a thing as “legitimate ‘Palestinian Territory’ in a geographic region legally seized in a defensive war instigated by a foreign aggressor.”
> 
> “The purpose of war is always to vanquish the enemy. The losers of the war cannot make demands on the victors that the victors themselves would not have been put in the position of meeting had the adversary or enemy not forced the victors into making it in the first place,” Hill wrote.
> 
> “Israel was forced into a war, which it won. It was then expected to renounce and repudiate the consequences of its fairly won war by capitulating to the conditions of its vanquished enemy, which included, among other self-sacrificially undertaken goals, granting statehood, autonomy, right of return, and the ultimate elimination of Jewry from the region.”
> 
> Israel must be preserved, he argued.
> 
> “Jewish exceptionalism and the exceptionalist nature of Jewish civilization require an unconditional space for the continued evolution of their civilization. What’s good for Jewish civilization is good for humanity at large. Jewish civilization is an international treasure trove that must be protected,” Hill wrote.
> 
> “Not all cultures are indeed equal,” he added, attacking the fundamental principle underlying multiculturalism.
> 
> “Some are abysmally inferior and regressive based on their comprehensive philosophy and fundamental principles—or lack thereof—that guide or fail to protect the inalienable rights of their citizens.”
> 
> Reaction to the column was swift and fierce.
> 
> DePaul initiated a campaign of harassment to isolate and marginalize Hill, destroy his academic career, and ruin his life. The DePaul chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine, a notorious antisemitic group that regurgitates Hamas propaganda, joined in, demanding Hill apologize and telling Newsweek the group was “completely appalled and outraged” by the column.
> 
> “Regardless if DePaul chooses to meet our demands, the coalition will continue to organize, mobilize, and disrupt until our demands are met in order to promote justice and equality for all marginalized communities on campus,” SJP said.
> 
> Hill responded to DePaul by filing suit in the Circuit Court of Cook County, Illinois, against the university and two faculty leaders in April 2020 claiming breach of contract, defamation, and intentional interference with prospective economic advantage. The faculty leaders are religious studies professor Scott Paeth, who was president of the DePaul Faculty Council at the time, and provost Salma Ghanem, a communications professor. Both are tenured faculty members. Paeth penned an anti-Israel, pro-BDS post in 2015.
> 
> “This case is about a tenured professor who freely spoke his mind,” the legal complaint begins.
> 
> “Plaintiff Jason D. Hill is a Distinguished Professor of Philosophy at Defendant DePaul University. Last year, Dr. Hill wrote an article commenting on the dispute between Israel and Palestine. His opinion — protected by the time-honored principle of academic freedom for professors — was nothing new or shocking. But to a powerful faction in the university community, Dr. Hill picked the wrong side of the debate. And for that, Dr. Hill has suffered censorship, injustice, persecution, and humiliation.”
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Israel Professor Sues DePaul U. Over Leftist Persecution | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Professor Jason Hill says he suffered 'censorship, injustice, persecution, and humiliation' for supporting Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org





Sixties Fan said:


> Hill questioned the idea that there can be such a thing as “legitimate ‘Palestinian Territory’ in a geographic region legally seized in a defensive war instigated by a foreign aggressor.”


This is where Hill is wrong. Before the war, the West Bank was Palestinian territory. After the war Jordan occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted, but failed, to annex the West Bank. The west Bank was still occupied Palestinian territory.

Jordan could not "lose" Palestinian territory because it was not theirs to lose.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> This is where Hill is wrong. Before the war, the West Bank was Palestinian territory. After the war Jordan occupied Palestinian territory. Jordan attempted, but failed, to annex the West Bank. The west Bank was still occupied Palestinian territory.
> 
> Jordan could not "lose" Palestinian territory because it was not theirs to lose.


There was never any pal'istanian territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> There was never any pal'istanian territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[. It can only mean another Muslim Arab Country ]

The head of the Arab Israeli ‘Balad’ party says he wants to see the elimination of the Israeli flag, the national anthem, the Law of Return and Jewish statehood in general.

MK Sami Abu Shehadeh told Israel’s _KAN News_ public broadcasting radio station on Sunday, “We need a serious change in the racist structure that discriminates in favor of Jews, and to build a better democratic model.”

----
In response, Religious Zionism MK Simcha Rothman pointed out in a statement via Twitter that “despite his, and his party’s express support for terrorism and the fight against Israel, Supreme Court justices (and among them, Meni ‘I-didn’t-speak-about-a-specific-minister’ Mazuz) authorized him, again and again, to enter the Knesset. 

“Contrary to the explicit Basic Law [that prohibits it]. So why would he condemn a shooting [attack] on a bus?” Rothman wrote.

In an interview with Israel’s _Reshet Bet_, Rothman also noted that Section 7-A of the Knesset’s Basic Law “means that he cannot be a member of Knesset. 

“Whoever says he does not support the flag and the Law of Return and calls the Jewish state enterprise ‘racist’ does not want a Jewish State. Such an individual should not be imprisoned for it, but he cannot be a member of the Knesset.”


(full article online)









						Arab Israeli MK Calls to Eliminate Israeli Flag, Jewish Statehood, National Anthem and Law of Return
					

The Balad party explicitly opposes Israel’s status as a Jewish State and supports the creation of a new “binational” state.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

> In 1960 the fertility rate of Israeli Arabs stood at 9.3. In the next 35 years it dropped by almost half, to 4.7, before sliding to 3.0 today (see chart). The birth rate of Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank also declined, from 4.6 in 2003 to 3.8 in 2019. In this Palestinians and Israeli Arabs have followed a path trodden by women elsewhere. Across the OECD, a club mostly of rich countries, the average fertility rate has fallen from almost three in 1970 to 1.6, well below the rate of about 2.1 needed to keep a population from shrinking.
> 
> This makes the rising birth rate of Jewish Israelis all the more surprising. Between 1960 and 1990 their fertility declined from 3.4 to 2.6, suggesting they were in step with their sisters elsewhere. But *then they began to buck the trend, driving the birth rate back up to its current level of 3.1.*
> 
> Almost all this increase is caused by Israel’s growing number of ultra-Orthodox (or Haredi) Jews, who have a fertility rate of 6.6, more than double the national average and three times the rate of secular Jews. ....
> 
> But it is harder to explain why secular Jewish Israelis also have more children than the norm. Most work; paid leave for Israeli parents is not especially generous. Nor is child care cheaper than in other rich places. Some argue that Jewish Israelis make more babies because they foresee a rosier future: Israel ranks among the world’s top ten countries in happiness.
> 
> Another reason may be that the state encourages baby-making by, for instance, bankrolling fertility treatment. It subsidises in-vitro fertilisation to the tune of $150m a year. Tiny Israel has about the same number of frozen embryos as America. This may have only a slight effect on Israel’s birth rate, but it signals that the government wants its citizens to procreate.
> 
> One more explanation may be that Israeli grandparents tend to help out more than their peers in many other rich countries. Since Israel is small and densely populated, grandma is never far away. In one survey* 83% of secular Jewish mothers aged 25-39 said they were supported by their child’s grandparents, whereas only 30% of German mothers said the same.* In Israel *the traditional family structure is still strong*. In France and Britain more than half of babies are born out of wedlock.* In Israel it is under 10%.*



That last paragraph is the most important one.

Arabs and anti-Zionists pretend that Judaism is a mere religion. But it is so much more than that. 

Jews are beyond a people, beyond a tribe.

*We are family.*

This is the fundamental issue that modern antisemites simply cannot grasp. It is that sense of family, of mutual responsibility, of a shared past and a shared destiny, that is the secret of Israel's success and strength. 

The entire reason for legendary Israeli rudeness and loudness is because one lets their guard down around family. Israelis will ask each other personal questions because that's how one treats family.  Walking on eggshells to make sure people won't be offended or react unpredictably is for strangers, not for relatives. 

"Jewish geography" - the invariable start of a conversation between Jews from different places to find out who they know in common - is a game that only works for cousins. 

Normal people, even the most altruistic, care more about their families than about others. It is natural. That is why Israel cares so much about the survival and future of the Jewish people.

The modern antisemites see this family dynamic and twist it into "Jewish supremacy." That is a perversion.  It is nothing of the sort. It is the way that strong, functional families act. And it is a good indicator of how strong societies remain strong. 

Strong families make better neighbors with others than disconnected individuals can, but they also circle the wagons together against threats. And this last sentence just explained Israel's policy towards its Arab citizens and neighbors better than hundreds of academic papers and articles can. 

Bethany Mandel had a great thread last week about the bonds between Jews. A slightly shortened version:



> I was at the county fair today with all the kids and ran out of cash and don’t carry a bank card.   My kids were distraught and wanted more ride tickets. So I said “lemme go ask that Jewish guy if I can Venmo him for cash.” My kids were like WHAT you can’t just go up to a stranger and ask to bum cash. And I was like guys, he’s not just some guy, he’s a Jew. Watch me.    He went to the ATM, got us cash, I Venmo’d him in exchange, and they learned a valuable lesson about being Jews.
> 
> My kids don’t remember it, but I did this another time. I was on a full flight alone with three kids and had to use the bathroom. My older two were too young to hold the baby. So I got up, looked around, saw a Jewish guy four rows back in the middle seat, and handed him the baby. I came back and he was like oh, wait, I follow you on Twitter.  And everyone around him was like wait you didn’t know him…? I was like no. They asked why I trusted him.  I was like first off - where is he gonna go? Second, he’s a Jew. So he can hold my baby. They were 🤯🤯🤯.



Proud Jews get it. We viscerally understand how we are all family. We experience how visiting Israel, even for the first time, feels like returning home, both religious Jerusalem and secular Tel Aviv. 

We are family. If you don't get that, you don't understand Jews and you don't understand Israel. 


(full article online)









						We are family: the secret of Israel's success
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Identify any sovereign Pally territory.

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

A group of Palestinians took off to Cyprus on Monday, for the first time using Ramon Airport outside the southern city of Eilat as part of a pilot program allowing the facility to be used by residents of the West Bank for certain flights, part of a series of gestures from Israel aimed at easing the lives of Palestinians.

Until today, Palestinians wishing to fly abroad needed to travel to Jordan and board a flight from there, or secure a hard-to-come-by entry permit into Israel to fly from Ben Gurion Airport.

Arkia Airlines is operating the inaugural service, which is flying 40 residents of Bethlehem and Hebron from Ramon Airport at 11:30 a.m. to Larnaca. A return flight is scheduled for Friday. The route will also serve Israelis, who will be seated alongside the Palestinian passengers.

(full article online)









						In first, Palestinians take off to Cyprus from Eilat’s Ramon Airport
					

Arkia Airlines initiative takes 40 residents of Hebron and Bethlehem to Larnaca, side by side with Israeli passengers




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Identify any sovereign Pally territory.
> 
> Link?


The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty in all of Palestine.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty in all of Palestine.


That was quite a dance. 

Identify any sovereign Pally territory or any history of sovereign Pally territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have the right to sovereignty in all of Palestine.


That waqf thing is not an entitlement, no matter what the prayer leader at your madrassah tells you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Three weeks ago, Palestinian Media Watch exposed scores of pictures of Palestinian children participating in Fatah summer camps posing with weapons. The pictures were posted on the Facebook page of Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah Movement in Hebron.

While PMW is pleased to report that the terror supporting Fatah Hebron Facebook page has been blocked by Facebook, this is only a small, albeit important, part of the puzzle. 

While Fatah Hebron may no longer have the ability to abuse the Facebook platform to widely publish its harmful recruitment and training of the Palestinian child terrorists, unfortunately this response is far from being sufficient. 

Despite the fact that these PA/PLO summer camps continued on, shamefully neither UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres, his special representative Tor Wennesland nor UNICEF bothered to take the time to issue a condemnation of the PA/PLO/Fatah for training and recruiting the Palestinian child terrorists. 

While the UN functionaries and organizations are quick to criticize Israel, when it comes to the PA/PLO/Fatah's abuse of Palestinian children, they are deafeningly quiet.  

Similarly, for many years PMW has been highlighting the material support Facebook provides to the PA/PLO and Fatah facilitating the glorification, promotion, and incitement to terror. Unfortunately, Facebook only took action on limited occasions by removing selected terror-supporting posts, as it has now apparently done with the Fatah Hebron page. But the truth is, as PMW has demonstrated, that all the Fatah Facebook pages are in breach of Facebook’s own terror prevention regulations by actively glorifying, promoting and inciting terror. All of these pages should be permanently removed from Facebook. 











						Did PMW's report on kids posing with rifles lead to closure of Fatah Hebron Facebook page? | PMW Analysis
					

Did PMW's report on kids posing with rifles lead to closure of Fatah Hebron Facebook page?




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

From JTA, 70 years ago: August 20, 1952:


> The Visa Division of the State Department, which had refrained from listing Jews as such on visa applications, is adopting a new system by which all Jews must be so identified. This was confirmed today by State Department sources.
> 
> Visa officials explained that the new listing is required because of “ethnic” data demanded by the McCarran-Walter Omnibus Immigration Act. The act goes into effect on December 24.
> 
> Anticipating the application of the new act, visa chief Herve J. L’Heureux has issued preliminary orders to consular officers to elicit information on whether or not applicants are Jewish. The Visa Division has cited section 222-A of the McCarran-Walter Act as its authority. This section requires that each alien “shall state his race and ethnic classification.”
> 
> A Visa Division source said Jews would be identified as a “special group” but that he did not yet have access to the “new details which are being worked out.”
> 
> Despite the fact that the new law is not yet in effect,*Jewish visa applicants have already been asked if they were Jewish as a point of information. *



September 11:


> Immigration attorneys here point out that aliens who fail to provide an “ethnic classification” which satisfies the consular authorities may be arbitrarily denied visas under the new act. The penalty for not telling the truth is to be denied a visa, yet no definition is furnished of what constitutes the various “ethnic classifications.”


Finally, on September 18, after a month of criticism:



> Eight national Jewish agencies issued a statement today announcing receipt of assurances from the State Department that “existing State Department policy does not require questioning of applicants for visas as to whether they are Jewish” and that “where consular officials inquire if applicants are Jewish, they do so without authority and in violation of State Department policy.”


But for a while in 1952, Jews who wanted to immigrate to the US were considered non-Caucasian and required to identify themselves as such. And they could potentially have been denied visas based on their Jewishness.
The co-author of the Act, Pat McCarran, definitely hadlimiting Jewish immigration in mind when he wrote it. "Senator Pat McCarran (D-Nevada), the chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, proposed an immigration bill to maintain status quo in the United States and to safeguard the country from Communism, *"Jewish interests",* and undesirables that he deemed as external threats to national security."












						Jewish immigrants weren't "white" in the US as recently as 1952
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A new version of a protest toolkit for anti-Israel activists features hagiographic posters of terrorists killed during Operation Breaking Dawnand chants that call for intifada and the dissolution of Israel.


The rally guide, updated by the NGO Within Our Lifetime (WOL) on August 14 in the wake of the three-day conflict between Israel and the terrorist organization Palestinian Islamic Jihad, is meant to be “a non-comprehensive list of everything you need to organize a rally,” including “chants, logistics and outreach to materials, assigned roles and follow up.”

The posters of those to be honored include prominent arch-terrorists as well as foot soldiers killed in fighting with Israel. Some of the terrorists in WOL’s posters are in military fatigues. The picture of Ahmad Azzam in beret and black uniform is the same image used in Al-Quds Brigade’s death notice for him.


The text for the posters is all the same, describing them as martyrs killed in cold blood by Israeli force. This includes the posters for senior Islamic Jihad operatives Khaled Mansour and Tayseer al-Jabari. Mansour was commander of the southern region of Gaza, and Jabari was responsible for the group’s rocket arsenal and anti-tank missile attacks.

(full article online)









						US NGO anti-Israel rally kit has terrorist posters, chants for intifada
					

An updated version of Within Our Lifetime's protest toolkit has posters presenting terrorists killed in Operation Breaking Dawn as victims.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The rally guide, updated by the NGO Within Our Lifetime (WOL)


NYC Palestine Rally May 11th 2021​


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> NYC Palestine Rally May 11th 2021​


May of 2021?

Is the rally still taking place?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Lebanese and other Arab media this week are celebrating the decision by a junior chess player to refuse to compete against an Israeli in a tournament in Abu Dhabi.


> The Lebanese chess champion, Nadia Fawaz, withdrew from the 4th round of the 28th Abu Dhabi International Chess Festival to avoid facing the Israeli player, Elia Grozman.
> 
> Her refusal to play against Grozman came as a statement of refusal to recognize the Israeli state, a stance always taken by Lebanese players and athletes in international competitions.



Some articles list other recent examples of Arab refusal to compete against Israelis in recent international tournaments:


> Charbel Abou Daher recently withdrew from the 2022 Youth MMA World Championships in Abu Dhabi, even though some believed he could have won, to avoid playing an Israeli opponent. The Lebanese MMA Federation shared on Instagram an explanation that his decision was made for “patriotic reasons.
> 
> Aquilina Al Chayeb is a judo athlete who, during the Athens Junior European Cup 2022, allegedly lost on purpose to avoid facing an Israeli in the next round. The Lebanese Judo Federation allegedly asked their player to lose her current tie to avoid competing with an Israeli in the next round, as to do so would have been considered recognition of Israel. Al Chayeb did not have the option to simply withdraw lest the International Judo Federation (IJF) penalize her and thwart her career, so she went on to deliberately lose.



And:



> Earlier this month, Iraqi tennis stars Nasr Mahdi and Mohammad al-Mahdi withdrew from the 2022 Bucharest Wheelchair Open in Romania to avoid playing against their Israeli rivals.
> 
> Majid al-Ugaili, president of the Iraqi Tennis Federation, announced in a statement on Aug. 11 that the draw put them on a mathematical path to pairing them with a pair of Israelis. The Iraqi seed team then decided to withdraw from the competition.
> 
> As early as July 31, the Palestinian Information Center reported that Jordanian taekwondo player Maysir al-Dahamsheh avoided a confrontation with his Israeli opponent at the 2022 World Taekwondo Cadet and Junior Championships in Sofia, Bulgaria.



Plus:




> A Jordanian national table tennis player did the same last summer at the World Para Table Tennis Championships in Slovenia by withdrawing from the competition to avoid playing against an Israeli opponent.
> 
> [In July], Algerian footballer Ahmed Touba refused to accompany his team, İstanbul Basaksehir to a match against Israel's Maccabi Netanya in the second leg of the preliminary round of the Europa Conference League matches. Touba also refused to participate in the first leg of the match in Istanbul on July 21.
> 
> A Sudanese judoka Mohamed Abdalrasool pulled out of his match against Tohar Butbul in the 73-kilogram men's division in the Tokyo Olympics last year.



Isn't it time that sports federations get their acts together and ban any country from competition that acts like this? As it is, the athletes are celebrated in their home countries for their "bravery" and they gain more than they lose. It is up to sports federations to ensure that the pain for boycotting matches against Israel (or any country) is greater than the accolades.

And Israel can do its own part. Since much of the Arab psyche is driven by "honor," Israel should put out the message that the Arabs who withdraw from competition are really frightened of losing to an Israeli. Over time, this can turn the refusal from looking honorable to looking cowardly - and athletes would not want to be viewed that way.

(full article online )










						Why do sports federations still tolerate nations who refuse to compete with Israelis?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordanians are also decrying the plan - and they are pretending that they are opposing it for the Palestinians' own good.  A group called the National Forum to Support the Resistance and Protect the Homeland urged Palestinians to boycott Ramon Airport - because using it would be considered "normalization" with Israel!

They went on to say:


> The National Forum affirms the popular position that normalization is treason that constitutes the greatest service for the Zionist entity to market itself as providing humanitarian facilities by facilitating movement and travel for Palestinians who suffer the scourge of the continuous Zionist aggression against the Palestinian people and their sanctities. ...The occupation wants to cover up its crimes and whitewash its ugly image in front of the world...


Their twisted logic says that Israel only wants to treat Palestinians nicely in order to cover up the fact that Israel treats Palestinians poorly.

The real reason that Jordanians oppose the idea is because right now they have a captive customer base where West Bank Palestinians have no choice but to go through Jordan, which helps Jordan's economy - especially when they are forced to pay "VIP" fees to try to reduce their interminable wait times at the border crossing to Israel. They want to retain their right to treat Palestinians like dirt, and Palestinians know that the Israeli side of the crossing treats them far better than the Jordanian side does.

Closer to the truth is what a PA official said in July: “Israel failed to the turn Ramon Airport into an international terminal. Now, the Israelis are offering us something that didn’t work for them."

Yes, this would benefit Israel. But it would also benefit Palestinians. Why cut off your nose to spite your face?

What about B'Tselem, which has lots of articles on Israeli restrictions on Palestinian movement? Shouldn't they support this plan? 

They haven't said a word.

What about Gisha, an Israeli NGO whose entire goal is to protect the freedom of movement of Palestinians? Surely they must have written something positive about a plan that helps Palestinians travel internationally?

Actually, not only has Gisha ignored this story - they also said nothing about the huge delays at the Jordanian crossings that make travel for Palestinians a giant hassle. Not on their website, not on their Facebook page, and not on Twitter, as far as I can tell. 

Palestinians can choose to use Ramon Airport if they want. They can choose to continue to use Jordan's airport if they want. This plan does not and cannot hurt a single Palestinian, and it has potential to help thousands of them save hours of time and hundreds of dollars. There is no rational reason to oppose it - if one really cares about Palestinians. 

Which is the entire point.

*People and organizations who swear that they support Palestinians really don't. *The multiple and disparate reasons they give to oppose making Palestinian lives easier is proof that they have no good reason to oppose this plan.

The only consistent thread through this negative reaction, or non-reaction, to a plan that can only benefit Palestinians is that these groups aren't "pro-Palestinian." *They are anti-Israel. *And anything that benefits Israel in any way is to be strenuously opposed. 

And indeed these groups oppose anything Israel does that helps Palestinians. They have built their quasi-governments and organizations on the falsehood that Israel is unparalleled evil. When Israel does anything to help Palestinians, this threatens their entire business model. Their funders don't want to read reports about how Palestinian lives have improved due to Israeli decisions. These organizations' existence is based on churning out papers and reports and articles and interviews that will be eagerly read and paid for by modern antisemites. 

Ramon Airport is proof positive of the hypocrisy of so-called "pro-Palestinian" groups. 


(full article online)









						Opposition to Ramon Airport plan proves the hypocrisy of "pro-Palestinian" groups
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Kicking off a landmark visit in the United Arab Emirates, Foreign Minister Yair Lapid inaugurated Israel’s embassy in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> “Israel wants peace with all of its neighbors,” Lapid said. “We aren’t going anywhere. The Middle East is our home and we’re here to stay, so we call on all countries in the region to recognize that and talk to us.”
> 
> “We are standing here today because we chose peace over war, cooperation over conflict,” He added. “War is the surrender to all that is bad within us; peace is the victory of all that is good.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘We Chose Peace’: Israel Opens Embassy in UAE During 1st State Visit | United with Israel
> 
> 
> 'Peace is the victory of all that is good.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Well, the FM is FOS. He is not for peace as long as the occupation exists. Hey, word to FM and OP, the Palestinian's are your neighbors too.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> Well, the FM is FOS. He is not for peace as long as the occupation exists. Hey, word to FM and OP, the Palestinian's are your neighbors too.


There is no occupation as the Arabs never had sovereignty over the land they invaded or migrated to. It is way too clear for those who know history.

Thank you for showing once again, how you do not follow the news, and how everything is bad for Israel and "Oh, poor  Palestinians" in the world you live in.

Israel does a lot with and for the Palestinians.  But that world is non existent for you and always will be.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> There is no occupation as the Arabs never had sovereignty over the land they invaded or migrated to. It is way too clear for those who know history.
> 
> Thank you for showing once again, how you do not follow the news, and how everything is bad for Israel and "Oh, poor  Palestinians" in the world you live in.
> 
> Israel does a lot with and for the Palestinians.  But that world is non existent for you and always will be.


They had more sovereignty than you had for the very fact that they were ALREADY LIVING HERE!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Billo_Really said:


> They had more sovereignty than you had for the very fact that they were ALREADY LIVING HERE!


Billo, one of the many super ignorant people on the planet, who does not know history, does not care and will never learn it.

NO JEWS LIVING THERE????? For 3000 YEARS????

CONTINUOSLY!!!!!!!


Beats those Muslim invaders from the 7th Century CE the same way as the First Nations of the Americas beat the 15th century invaders of their lands.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A _Guardian_ article by photojournalist Manal Massalha (“Women behind the lens: ‘I find solace in the sea. I feel awash with relief’”, Aug. 2) suggests that the woman in the photo, seen swimming in the Mediterranean, is “Palestinian”.







She’s actually an Arab citizen of Israel, the significance of which we’ll soon explain.

But, first, here’s how the article begins:



> This image is of a woman called Ifaf in the shallow waters of the Mediterranean. She can’t swim and fears deep water, but the sea is where she wants to be when feeling overwhelmed. It’s her refuge from life’s pressures.
> “The second I see the sea I feel awash with a great sense of relief. Submerging myself washes away anything that bothers me. Almost instantly. The sea is where I find solace. I feel at one with it.”
> She drives there from her home town, about 14 miles away. I saw her submerging herself one hot August day last year and was intrigued. Was it an act of cleansing? Healing? Was she hot and bothered?
> Now in her early 60s, the mother of five was always motivated and independent.  She had big career dreams. She wanted to join the medical profession.  As a _Palestinian_ her opportunities were limited.


So, at this point in the article, readers are told that Ifaf’s dreams to join the medical profession were dashed because she’s a “Palestinian”.

Later, however, it becomes clear that she’s not a Palestinian.



> At secondary school, the subject she wanted to specialise in wasn’t available so she decided to study _in the neighbouring Jewish town_ where learning opportunities were wider. _She was one of the first female Palestinian students to join the Hebrew school_. On graduating at 18, _she worked in a textile factory in Tel Avi_v to support her family and fund further studies.


So, Ifaf appears to be an Arab Israeli, which matters because, as noted above, we were told that her “dreams to join the medical profession were dashed because she’s a ‘Palestinian’.  

The fact is that, as an Arab Israeli, there aren’t many impediments to her training and being employed in Israel’s healthcare industry.  As a religious Muslim woman, she likely faces obstacles due to the conservative culture she lives in, but not because she’s an Arab in the Jewish state.  In fact, quite the opposite is true. Arab citizens’ who work in that industry are over-represented based on their percentage of the population.

As reported in _Haaretz _and other Israeli news outlets_,_ data in 2021 from Israel’s Health Ministry showed that Arabs and Druze in Israel, who make up about 20% of the country’s population, “constitute almost half (46 percent) of recipients of medical licenses; half of the new nurses, male and female (50 percent, as compared with just 9 percent in 2000); and more than half the dentists (53 percent) and pharmacists (57 percent).”

(full article online)









						The Guardian erases Arab citizens of Israel
					

A Guardian article by photojournalist Manal Massalha ("Women behind the lens: ‘I find solace in the sea. I feel awash with relief’", Aug. 2) suggests that




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Spanish Christian tourist's Instagram photo is causing an uproar among some Palestinian factions.

Ana Ramos Gutiérrez visited the Temple Mount earlier this month, and posted this photo:






It was noticed today, and Palestinian media are freaking out about this "naked" picture.

But that isn't enough to whip up the anger that political and terror groups need in order to survive. So the media, Hamas and Palestinian officials have been falling over each other to issue condemnations that are more and more insane - and of course, *they claim that Gutiérrez is a "Zionist settler."*

There is a hashtag on the topic: "#Jewish_prostitute_desecrates_Al-Aqsa," with dozens of angry people upset at her and one other photo of a woman showing her knees. 

Incidentally, on her Instagram, you can see that she - along with her family - visited the Kotel and the Church of the Holy Sepulchre as well, along with the Dead Sea. 

Hamas newspaper Felesteen writes, "*An Israeli settler provoked the feelings* of the Almoravids in Al-Aqsa Mosque, after she took pictures *semi-naked* on the stairs leading to the Dome of the Rock."

A Hamas spokesman said the photo "constitutes an unprecedented provocation to the feelings of our Palestinian people and the entire Arab and Islamic nation."

Palestinian Ahrar Movement spokesman Yasser Khalaf said, "This step is the result of the continued encouragement of the Zionist governments that oversee and strive to impose their Judaization and settlement plans for the Holy City and Al-Aqsa Mosque. This intrusion is *a major and dangerous provocation to the feelings of our people*, Muslims and all Arabs, and disregard for the entire nation , and* it is the result of the continuation of Arab-Zionist normalization* that encourages the Zionists to persist in their aggression and crimes against our people ...These scenes are *a dangerous transgression of all red lines*."

The preacher of Al-Aqsa Mosque, Ikrima Sabri, said that this was a desecration of Al-Aqsa Mosque and the violation of its sanctity by storming it in indecent dress in defiance of the feelings of Muslims.

I have yet to see a Palestinian say that Muslims playing soccer, volleyball or parkour in front of the Dome of the Rock is considered "desecration."











						Spanish Christian tourist on Temple Mount freaks out Palestinians as a "naked Jewish settler"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terrorism and human rights are simply irreconcilable. Despite purporting to champion human rights, the United Nations has nevertheless been at the center of numerous terrorism-related controversies. These include the Taliban’s ongoing candidacy for a seat in the UN Human Rights Council (UNHRC) and widespread concerns that the UNHRC’s open-ended Commission of Inquiry targeting Israel is whitewashing and enabling the crimes of Hamas and other terrorist groups in Gaza.


It has now come to light that the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) – the main UN agency responsible for assisting refugees worldwide– has partnered with and accepted nearly $50 million (NIS165 m.) from member charities of a US-designated terrorist organization: the Union of Good. The relevant member charities are the Qatar Charity and Eid Charity, both of which are already individually designated as terrorist organizations by five Middle Eastern governments.


The Union of Good is an umbrella fundraising organization of charities and was designated as a terrorist organization by the US Treasury, in 2008. This is because it is an organization created by Hamas leadership to transfer funds to the terrorist organization. As noted by the Counter Extremism Project, the Union of Good includes the Qatar Charity and the Eid Charity.

Since 2012, the UNHCR has accepted approximately $49 million (NIS161 m.) from the Qatar Charity. It also received approximately $4.75 million (NIS15.6 m.) in cash assistance from the Eid Charity in 2020 and 2021. While such money has seemingly been used to help refugees, a humanitarian institution accepting funds from groups tied to terrorism is deeply disturbing. The UN and the UNHCR are exposing themselves to dangerous influences and potentially legitimizing an internationally-recognized terrorist organization.


Even worse, the UNHCR has openly celebrated its relationships with these groups, spotlighting them on its official web page. The current High Commissioner for Refugees, Filippo Grandi, has praised the Qatar Charity for its collaboration with the UNHCR. What makes this matter especially concerning is that the UNHCR began to partner with the Qatar Charity in 2012 under the watch of António Guterres, who was then the High Commissioner for Refugees. Guterres is now the secretary-general of the United Nations, a testament to the influence commanded by the high commissioner for refugees.

(full article online)









						UN agency accepted $50 million from Union of Good
					

The Union of Good is an umbrella fundraising organization of charities and was designated as a terrorist organization by the US Treasury.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Israel screwed that up.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel screwed that up.



Jordan's biggest victory - Israel's screw up?
Interesting whom will you blame when we rebuild
the old city to accommodate all the Jewish men and women pilgrims,
and that ugly dome desecrates no more the new Jerusalem Rabati landscape.










						Record number of Jews ascend Temple Mount on Tisha B'Av
					

Marking the day when according to Jewish tradition both Jerusalem temples were destroyed, some 2,200 Jews visited the Temple Mount Aug. 7.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the three decades since Israel gave the Palestinians autonomy, which eventually included a complete Israeli withdrawal from Gaza, some 60 Americans have lost their lives to Palestinian terrorism. Here are some of their names:

Koby Mandell, 13, was stoned to death.

Malki Roth, 15, was killed in a suicide bombing in a pizzeria.

Nachshon Wachsman, 19, was taken hostage and then shot dead.

Naftali Fraenkel, 16, was kidnapped while hitchhiking and killed.

Hannah Rogen, 92, died in a bombing of a Passover seder.

Rabbi Moshe Twersky, 59, was killed in a hacking and shooting attack on a synagogue.

Marla Bennett, 24, died in a bombing of a Hebrew University cafeteria. I was a student there at the time.

Kristine Luken, 44, a Christian, was bound and fatally stabbed during a hike.

Hallel Yaffa Ariel, 13, was stabbed to death in her own bed.

Chaya Zissel Braun died in a car-ramming attack. She was just three months old.

During the time these atrocities took place, the Palestinians received more than $6.3 billion in U.S. aid. Yet Palestinian leaders continue to be implicated in endemic, shocking glorification of violence, and they officially dispense payments to those found guilty of terrorism.

Each victim of these attacks had a past, a stolen future and a grieving family left behind.

Will The Intercept and Le Monde speak their names? Or do their lives—and the Palestinian atrocities that took them—not matter?

No less than governments, journalists must be held accountable. Truth isn’t pursued with one eye closed.

(full article online)









						08/25 Links Pt2: The Mass Appeal of ‘The Protocols of the Elders of Zion’ Persists; Anti-Israel journalists cover up the Palestinians’ murder of numerous Americans
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the three decades since Israel gave the Palestinians autonomy, which eventually included a complete Israeli withdrawal from Gaza, some 60 Americans have lost their lives to Palestinian terrorism. Here are some of their names:
> 
> Koby Mandell, 13, was stoned to death.
> 
> Malki Roth, 15, was killed in a suicide bombing in a pizzeria.
> 
> Nachshon Wachsman, 19, was taken hostage and then shot dead.
> 
> Naftali Fraenkel, 16, was kidnapped while hitchhiking and killed.
> 
> Hannah Rogen, 92, died in a bombing of a Passover seder.
> 
> Rabbi Moshe Twersky, 59, was killed in a hacking and shooting attack on a synagogue.
> 
> Marla Bennett, 24, died in a bombing of a Hebrew University cafeteria. I was a student there at the time.
> 
> Kristine Luken, 44, a Christian, was bound and fatally stabbed during a hike.
> 
> Hallel Yaffa Ariel, 13, was stabbed to death in her own bed.
> 
> Chaya Zissel Braun died in a car-ramming attack. She was just three months old.
> 
> During the time these atrocities took place, the Palestinians received more than $6.3 billion in U.S. aid. Yet Palestinian leaders continue to be implicated in endemic, shocking glorification of violence, and they officially dispense payments to those found guilty of terrorism.
> 
> Each victim of these attacks had a past, a stolen future and a grieving family left behind.
> 
> Will The Intercept and Le Monde speak their names? Or do their lives—and the Palestinian atrocities that took them—not matter?
> 
> No less than governments, journalists must be held accountable. Truth isn’t pursued with one eye closed.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08/25 Links Pt2: The Mass Appeal of ‘The Protocols of the Elders of Zion’ Persists; Anti-Israel journalists cover up the Palestinians’ murder of numerous Americans
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


And all of that happened in Israel's war zone.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Well, the FM is FOS. He is not for peace as long as the occupation exists. Hey, word to FM and OP, the Palestinian's are your neighbors too.


The Jordanians have one word for pallys; Black September.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> And all of that happened in Israel's war zone.


What war zone?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Noor Dahri just published a new book on the Israel Defense Forces. He is a counter-terrorism researcher and a former officer with the London Police. He has studied at Herzliya’s International Institute for Counter-Terrorism (ICT) and has lectured in front of Israeli security experts.

Dahri is currently in Israel gathering research for his next book on Israeli security threats, traveling along Israel’s often tense borders with Gaza, Syria and Lebanon. Details of his trip, including visits to the Temple Mount, the Al-Aqsa mosque compound and the Western Wall have made waves on social media. What makes Dahri different than other security analysts, is that he is a devout adherent to Islamic doctrine and a self-defined “Muslim Zionist.”

Born in Pakistan, Dahri came to London at the age of 30 as a secular Muslim, disappointed with violent adherents of the Islamic faith. In London, he joined a Marxist organization before meeting his Pakistani-born wife. Today, Darhi is a full-fledged practicing Salafi Muslim, praying five times a day, fasting during Ramadan and has made pilgrimages to Saudi Arabia.

(full article online)









						Proud Muslim Zionist: Pakistani-born, Counter-Terrorism Expert Loves Israel | United with Israel
					

Noor Dahri is a counter-terrorism researcher and a former officer with the London Police who is gathering research along Israel’s borders with Gaza, Syria and Lebanon.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Britain.....against Israel??????.....NEVER. !!!!!!]

Palestinian thugs who beat and torture critics of PA President Mahmoud Abba’s regime are trained by the British army at taxpayer’s expense, The Jewish Chronicle (JC) has revealed.

According to the expose by JC journalist David Rose, published Thursday, 14 members of the PA’s Preventive Security Organization (PSO) were caught on CCTV abducting Palestinian human rights activist Nizar Banat in June 2021. Footage obtained by the JC shows the PSO pushing Banat into a car and later carrying him – only partially clothed – into their security headquarters.

In June, Banat, a Palestinian critic of the PA with over 300,000 followers, died after being arrested by Palestinian security services.

Lacking an Israeli Angle​According to the JC report, Britain has been training and supporting Abbas’s security services since 2011 at a cost of more than £65 million (appr. $7 million). Palestinian human rights activists say Whitehall has chosed to overlook the systematic use of torture and widespread human rights abuse in the PA-administered areas of Judea and Samaria.

-----
Diala Ayesh, a human rights lawyer and friend of Banat, told the JC, “You [British] say you support human rights, but when I see the atrocities the PA is creating, I say you must stop paying your money. This isn’t just on my country. It’s on yours.”

Ayesh speaks from experience, having herself suffered beatings as well as sexual abuse by PA thugs.

(full article online)










						Bombshell: Britain Funding Palestinian Authority Human Rights Abuse | United with Israel
					

According to the JC, Britain has been training and supporting Abbas’s security services since 2011 at a cost of more than £65 million (appr. $7 million).




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

I have noted before that Peter Beinart is a master propagandist. He carefully frames his arguments in ways that sound reasonable unless you understand the facts as well as his methodology.

Today he writes in the New York Times that those who accuse Israel bashers of antisemitism are wrong.

Let's look at his arguments:

----------
Again, Beinart is hiding the truth. No one is supporting Saudi or Emirati human rights violations, and to claim that Zionists do is nothing short of slander. His main lie is that last sentence - that they are as intolerant as ever. 

The fact that there is a rabbi in Saudi Arabia and synagogues in the UAE prove that the truth is the opposite. Both Saudi Arabia and the UAE, for all their many faults - and not to minimize those faults - have changed course dramatically in recent years as far as tolerance goes.

And Israel is accelerating their slow march towards a more Western-oriented position, where human rights is a factor in their decision making.

Are they free societies? Not at all. But to disparage their positive changes is not a pro-human rights position. 

Beinart's premise is wrong, his examples are cherry-picked and deceptive, and his framing and methodology is nothing less than that of the best antisemitic propagandists in history.

(full article online)









						Fisking Peter Beinart's propaganda, again
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


All of this "defense" for a country that has not been invaded since 1812.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Well, this was inevitable.

Palestinian and Hezbollah media are claiming that Israel's plan to allow Palestinians to use Ramon Airport in the Negev is really part of a sinister plot.

In an article that's been published in multiple news sites, Arab "experts" claim that Israel's allowing Palestinian from the West Bank to travel via Ramon Airport is only the first stage towards forcing Arab Israelis to use the same airport, to leave Ben Gurion airport for Jews only. 

Ameer Makhoul, an Arab Christian from Haifa who can use Ben Gurion anytime he wants, insists that Ramon Airport will become a nightmare crossing, adding hours to Palestinian travel times that Israeli checkpoints supposedly do. He compares Palestinians using Ramon Airport to South African apartheid. 

Arab Member of the Knesset Mazen Ghanem echoes this theory, saying, "It is clear that Israel, with political malice, is turning the airport into a place of suffering to deport Palestinians who wish to travel from the West Bank." He adds that the airport will be a place of "suffering that will be worse than what is happening to the Palestinians at the Erez checkpoint and the Rafah crossing, which are known for the endless journeys of Palestinians through them torment and tragedy."

This is all insane. If Ramon Airport becomes a terrible place to travel to, then the Palestinians can still travel through Jordan as they have been, right? No one is forcing them to use Ramon Airport - are they?

According to this Knesset member, the Palestinians will have no choice but to go through Ramon. He doesn't exactly describe how, but he emphasizes that for the Palestinians who do use Ramon, no one should blame them because they have no choice.

This is all a crazed fever dream.

But meanwhile, there is another benefit to Palestinians from even the possibility of Ramon Airport opening for them. 

While Jordan has been strenuously protesting the airport as an attack, because of the potential loss of revenue of captive Palestinian customers for their Amman airport, politicians and some media realize that the nightmare of travel though the Allenby Bridge and to the airport is the main reason Palestinians would choose Ramon to begin with.




Jordanian MP Khalil Attia publicly asked 20 questions to the Jordanian prime minister, asking why the Palestinian experience in traveling through Amman is so lengthy and expensive. Palestinians from Jerusalem without Jordanian citizenship need to purchase a temporary Jordanian passport every few years, at a cost of $300, for example; there are other fees at the Jordan River crossings. Palestinians have to go through a gauntlet of lines and checkpoints, even on the Jordanian side, in order to travel. Jordan's waiting areas for Palestinians don't even have air conditioning. Palestinians cannot have their bags checked normally; after security checks the luggage is piled into a room where people have to find their own luggage which can take hours. There is no mechanism for Palestinian complaints about the Jordanian procedures. 

Attia also listed no less than 15 different procedures with lines that Palestinians traveling to Amman's airport must go through. 

In order to remain competitive with Ramon, Jordan will need to improve their own policies regarding Palestinian travelers, whom they have up until now treated like cattle. 

It looks likely that even for Palestinians who refuse to use Ramon Airport, Jordan is being pressured to improve their travel experience.

Amazing what a little competition can do. 










						Here come the Ramon Airport conspiracy theories
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It has been two years since the Abraham Accords were signed. Trade between Israel and the UAE is booming - over $1.4 billion so far this year, more than all of 2021. 

However, it isn't only Israel and the UAE that are benefitting. Palestinian businesses are gaining as well. 

DANA describes itself as "an Abu Dhabi based venture builder and investment platform that supports women-led startups in desert tech, including sectors of agritech, water solutions, food security, waste management, and renewable energy through regional collaboration, innovation mentorship, impact community, and funding."

They currently support "six startups from different countries including the UAE, Israel, Palestine, and KSA, all of which are led by at least one female founder, focusing on sustainability in the desert climate, that address pertinent pain points in the region’s most significant industries. "

The three women who founded DANA include a Jewish American, an Arab Israeli and a Jewish Israeli. 



_Majd Mashharawi, founder of Gaza's SunBox_
Currently, companies that are being nurtured by DANA include BioCloud, an Israeli company that makes herbal pesticides; Sunbox, a Gaza-based solar power startup which is now reliably powering water treatment facilities; Eco-Bricks, which converts polluting stone slurry water from quarrying into quality bricks for construction; and The Food Engineer, a UAE-based vertical farming firm that created a misting technique that uses 95% less water than standard farms.

While the media has taken note of the skyrocketing increase in trade between Israel and the UAE in the wake of the Abraham Accords, one sees very few articles on how the normalization is helping Palestinian firms. They are getting know-how and funding as well as access to world-class expertise that simply would not have been possible before the Accords. 

Moreover, DANA fosters women-owned businesses in the notoriously patriarchal Palestinian society.

Israel haters deride the idea of "economic peace" as a basis for a stable Middle East, but this is how real peace can take root and grow. The UAE is an ideal bridge that allows Palestinian businesses to work with Israelis while bypassing the stigma of direct "normalization." 

The peace between Israel and the UAE is also creating unforeseen benefits for Palestinians, especially Palestinian women, and this is something to be applauded.










						The Abraham Accords are helping Palestinian businesses
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last Thursday, while the 15-member UN Security Council held its regular monthly debate on the Palestinian-Israel conflict, the head of the United Nations Relief Works Agency for Palestinian Refugees declared that the agency faces an “existential” threat due to the drop in funding. UNRWA Commissioner-General Philippe Lazzarini issued his stark warning ahead of the renewal of UNRWA’s mandate in the fall.


But let’s step back and consider the framework in which he was speaking: The monthly UNSC debate. Despite the critical refugee problems taking place around the world as a result of the Russian invasion of Ukraine, the Taliban takeover of Afghanistan, and the Ethiopian-Tigray conflict – to give just a few examples – only the Palestinians merit an ongoing UNSC monthly spotlight, alongside other mandated debates in other UN bodies.


This is because the UN has given the Palestinians the unique status of “perpetual refugees,” which can be handed down from one generation to the next, and appointed UNRWA to care for their needs and their needs alone, while all other refugees in the world are cared for by the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees.

Inherent paradox​Compounding the absurdity, on the same day, Palestinian AuthorityAmbassador to the UN Riad Mansour told reporters that the PA is renewing its push for full membership in the world body, instead of the non-member state status it enjoys today. This would unilaterally grant the Palestinians full international recognition of statehood, without negotiating any agreement with Israel over borders, security, and other critical issues. Mansour expressed “cautious optimism.” 

The two declarations show the inherent paradox. Under the UN’s definition and Palestinian ideology, the same people would be considered refugees even if they lived in their own fully recognized state. Today, Palestinian “refugees” living anywhere in the world, uniquely retain their refugee status even when they have citizenship and can vote.


Back to Lazzarini’s plea for funds for UNRWA: As _The Jerusalem Post_’s Tovah Lazaroff reported, UNRWA currently serves 5.6 million refugees in Gaza, the West Bank, east Jerusalem, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria. It has a $1.6 billion budget for 2022, of which $817 million is for core programming. To date, the organization has received $838m. 


Lazzarini blamed the chronic lack of funds in part on what he called “coordinated campaigns to delegitimize UNRWA.” But let’s just consider for a minute the real reasons that the need for UNRWA is being questioned and why the Palestinian topic does not have the priority it once enjoyed – despite all the mandated UN discussions.


More than 70 years of UNRWA activity​UNRWA was founded in 1949 to provide what was meant to be a temporary solution until the “Palestinian refugee problem” could be resolved. At the time, there were approximately 726,000 Arabs (according to UN figures) who came under UNRWA’s auspices. Today, the figure of “Palestinian refugees” in UNRWA’s care stands at more than 5.5 million. Incredibly, over the past seven decades, the number has grown by millions. UNRWA has not helped a single Palestinian refugee solve their official refugee status, on the contrary.

Other reasons for the drop in funding follow the reports which show where the money is going. Various NGOs researching the textbooks and education system in UNRWA-run schools found evidence of support of terrorism and the cult of martyrdom. There have also been acknowledged cases of Hamas creating terror tunnels and weapons stores under UNRWA schools in Gaza.

It has been more than 70 years since the Palestinian refugee crisis was ostensibly created when the Arab world rejected Palestinian statehood alongside the State of Israel. Several Arab countries have since signed peace agreements with the Jewish state, but the Palestinians still hope they will both gain international recognition as an independent state and keep international aid as perpetual refugees.

Far from transforming Palestinian refugees into self-sufficient individuals, UNRWA has fostered dependency and a culture of entitlement; given the Palestinians no motivation to return to the negotiating table in good faith; and furthered false dreams of a “right of return,” to destroy Israel, instead of building lives based on peace and economic security alongside the Jewish state. 

UNRWA doesn’t deserve more funding without undergoing a dramatic reform to ensure that it is alleviating the Palestinian refugee situation and not perpetuating it.












						UNRWA needs restructuring before it gets more funding - editorial
					

UNRWA doesn’t deserve more funding without undergoing a dramatic reform to ensure that it is alleviating the Palestinian refugee situation and not perpetuating it.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It has been more than 70 years since the Palestinian refugee crisis was ostensibly created when the Arab world rejected Palestinian statehood alongside the State of Israel.


What a load of crap. That is not what happened.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> What a load of crap. That is not what happened.


That is what happened. 

You need more Pom Poms.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Former United Arab Emirates official Ahmed Obaid Al Mansoori said on Monday that it is critical to peace for young people in the Middle East to learn about Israel, Judaism and Zionism.

Al Mansoori, a former member of the UAE Federal National Council and founder of the Crossroads of Civilization Museum in Dubai, as well as of the first Holocaust memorial gallery in the Arab world, spoke on stage at a gala event in Basel, Switzerland marking the 125th anniversary of the First Zionist Congress.

“It is of utmost importance that the young generations of the Middle East will learn about Judaism, Zionism and Israel—this will strengthen peace, not only between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, but between the entire region,” he said

(full article online)









						Young Arabs Must Learn About Israel, Says Former UAE Official | United with Israel
					

'It is of utmost importance that the young generations of the Middle East will learn about Judaism, Zionism and Israel,' said Ahmed Obaid Al Mansoori.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA has prompted correction at MSNBC after Ayman Mohyeldin falsely blamed Israeli bombings in Gaza earlier this month for all 49 Palestinian fatalities in Gaza. In his Aug. 21 broadcast, Mohyeldin ignored the fact that many of the Palestinians were killed by errant Islamic Jihad rockets: “We’re just coming off of Israel’s bombing offensive in Gaza that killed at least 49 Palestinians, including 17 children, according to Gaza’s health ministry.”

In response to communication from CAMERA, Mohyeldin yesterday tweeted the following correction:



> In this segment, we reported 49 Palestinians were killed during Israel’s bombing offensive; while Israel takes responsibility for some of those deaths, we should have also noted AP reported evidence that 14 of those were killed by errant rockets fired from the Palestinian side.



(full article online)









						MSNBC's Ayman Moyheldin Corrects: Misfired Islamic Jihad Rockets Killed Many Gazans
					

After falsely reporting that Israeli airstrikes were responsible for all reported 49 casualties in Gaza earlier this month, MSNBC's Ayman Mohyeldin acknowledges: 'e should




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where is "Home" for a Jew? And Why the Double Standard for Arabs Still Living in the British Mandate for Palestine? (Judean Rose)
					

Where is home for a Jew? And If an Arab is born in Amman, isn't he already home?




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The New Arab reports:



> Lebanese ministers were filmed hurling rocks across the country's border with Israel during a visit to Lebanon's southern border on Tuesday.
> 
> A report broadcast by Lebanon's Al Jadeed TV showed Minister of Energy Walid Fayyad and Minister of Social Affairs Dr. Hector Hajjar throwing several rocks across the Blue Line, which marks the country's southern frontier with Israel.
> 
> The ministers were accompanied by several other members of Lebanon's cabinet.


Video of the event was widely shared - and widely mocked by Lebanese.

(vide video online)

Abu Ali Express translated some of their comments:



> 1. "It's so sad... They are literally throwing my future away..."
> 2. "Before finding the time to throw stones, how about you work on providing me with electricity."
> 3. "[The ministers]  prevent us from ever progressing out of the Stone Age..."
> 4. "(Dear) Minister of Energy, you can't even turn on a light bulb, and you want to wipe Israel off the face of the earth by throwing a stone (at it)?"
> 5. "They took a group of idiots and made them ministers..."
> 6. "Echoes of explosions of laughter heard yesterday coming from the Israeli settlements..."
> 7. "How do you want us to have electricity when the "Minister of Darkness" is an idiot, and the "Minister of Diapers" is even more idiotic than him?
> 8. The Minister of Energy and the Minister of Social Affairs threw stones at Israel. One cannot guarantee an hour of electricity, and the other is responsible for having 80% of Lebanon below the poverty line.



Others say the Energy Minister is trying to cut off electricity to Israel since he has experience in that area, or that the ministers are bombing Lebanon with the newest missiles.










						Lebanese mock ministers who lobbed stones towards Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a recent opinion piece for The Washington Post, noted Israeli activist and journalist Gershom Gorenberg referred numerous times to the Green Line as “Israel’s border.” Gorenberg is far from being the only one to refer to the line that separated Israel from its Arab neighbors between 1948 and 1967 as a “border” (see here and here). Even the European Union, in determining which Israeli entities are eligible for EU funds, refers to Israel’s “pre-1967 borders.”

However, the term “border” is a misnomer, connoting an agreed-upon permanent demarcation between two sovereign entities.

In actuality, the Green Line came about as the result of an armistice agreement between the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) and Arab armies at the conclusion of the 1948 War of Independence.

In this piece, we will take a look at the history of the Green Line, its status after the Six Day War in 1967, and what it means for any future peace negotiations between Israel and the Palestinian Authority (PA).
-----------
The reason Israel was not obligated to withdraw to the Green Line was that, keeping in line with resolution 242, these armistice lines would not make for “secure borders.” If Israel were to return to the Green Line, the vast majority of its civilian centers would be under the direct threat of fire from both the West Bank and Gaza.

At its narrowest, Israel would only be 9 miles wide between the Mediterranean Sea and its easternmost boundary.

The indefensibility of these armistice lines, which have been colloquially referred to as the “Auschwitz lines,” was noted by US President Lyndon Johnson in June 1967, when he said that an Israeli withdrawal to the Green Line would be a prescription for “renewed hostilities.”

Johnson’s comments were affirmed by the US Joint Chiefs of Staff in a telegramthat stated: “From a strictly military point of view, Israel would require the retention of some captured territory in order to provide militarily defensible borders.”

The Green Line in Future Negotiations​
Even though it has been defunct since 1967, some believe that the Green Line will be the basis for a future negotiated settlement between Israel and the Palestinian Authority.

As was noted earlier, a peace plan that would make the Green Line Israel’s permanent border would leave the Jewish state virtually indefensible.

It is for this reason that Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin stated in 1995 that “The border of the State of Israel…will be beyond the lines which existed before the Six Day War.”

Even during his 2000 negotiations with Yasser Arafat that saw far-reaching concessions on Israel’s part, Prime Minister Ehud Barak never intended for a full Israeli withdrawal back to the Green Line.

Similarly, in a 2004 letter to Prime Minister Ariel Sharon, US President George W. Bush stated: “It is unrealistic to expect that the outcome of final status negotiations will be a full and complete return to the armistice lines of 1949, and all previous efforts to negotiate a two-state solution have reached the same conclusion.”

This letter was later affirmed by the US House of Representatives in resolution 460, with the Senate concurring.

Lastly, when Israel began constructing the security barrier in order to reduce the number of Palestinian terror attacks against Israeli civilians during the Second Intifada, Ariel Sharon made it clear that even though it was based largely on the Green Line (although some of it extended both east and west of the armistice line), the security barrier did not reflect any political reality, it was solely meant to provide protection for Israeli civilians.

As can be seen from the above analysis, the Green Line was never intended to be a permanent border between Israel and its neighbors. Rather, it was only meant to temporarily demarcate the positions of the IDF and the other militaries that had been involved in Israel’s War of Independence.

Due to its indefensibility, a variety of international legal scholars, diplomats and Israeli leaders have maintained that the Green Line cannot be the basis for a permanent border as it would place nearly all citizens of the Jewish state in harm’s way.

Contrary to the narrative peddled by major media outlets such as The Washington Post, the Green Line was never a permanent border.

And no Israeli government, wherever it may fall on the political spectrum, will allow what was once a ceasefire line to become a permanent border.

(full article online)









						A Ceasefire Line Is Not a Border for a Palestinian State: Debunking the Green Line Myth | Honest Reporting
					

In a recent opinion piece for The Washington Post, noted Israeli activist and journalist Gershom Gorenberg referred numerous times to the Green Line as




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The same report was aired multiple times on BBC World News TV (and on the American station PBS) throughout that day and on the evening of August 29th, an audio version was aired on BBC World Service radio’s ‘Newshour’ programme (from 14:06 here) and on BBC Radio 4’s ‘The World Tonight’ (from 35:22 here).

In the introductions given to both those audio reports as well as in the filmed version, BBC audiences are misled regarding the sequence and timing of events. [emphasis in italics in the original, emphasis in bold added].
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Newshour, Tim Franks: “More than a thousand Palestinians fear that Israel’s army will soon force them to leave their homes in the occupied West Bank. In May the Israeli High Court sanctioned plans to expel them to make way for Israeli military training in an area known as Masafer Yatta. If the mass eviction goes ahead, it could be the biggest in the region in decades. UN expertshave warned Israel it could also amount to a war crime.”

The World Tonight, Julian Worricker: “More than a thousand Palestinians fear that Israel’s army will soon force them to leave their homes in the occupied West Bank. In May the Israeli High Court sanctioned plans to expel them to make way for Israeli military training in an area known as Masafer Yatta in the south of the occupied Palestinian territory. If the mass eviction goes ahead, it could be the biggest in the region in decades.”

Filmed report [02:49]: “Hundreds of Palestinians face eviction from this area after an Israeli court ruled it should be an army training area.”

In fact, as noted in the relevant High Court ruling, the area concerned was designated as a military zone over forty years ago and the unauthorised construction of buildings and structures by Palestinians, who failed to prove any legal claim to the land, took place after that.

The BBC, however, inverted the sequence of events in all its reports, thereby materially misleading audiences on multiple platforms.
-----
Knell made no effort to clarify either at that point or elsewhere in her reports that the Palestinians currently located in Masafer Yatta had failed to prove ownership of the land concerned throughout twenty years of court cases. Neither did she bother to explain that the location is sited in Area C and hence “is under full Israeli control” because it was categorised as such (pending final status negotiations) in the Oslo Accords signed by the PLO representatives of the Palestinians. The fact that the area from which she reports was previously illegally occupied by Jordan and designated part of the Jewish homeland by the League of Nations did not prompt Knell to provide the necessary qualifications concerning her interviewee’s claims concerning “my land” and “our land as Palestinians”.

In her filmed report Knell likewise ignored BBC editorial guidelines on ‘contributors’ affiliations’ when she gave an unchallenged platform to the advocacy director of the political NGO ‘Breaking the Silence’.

Notably, neither of Knell’s reports includes an interview with any Israeli representative. Viewers of the filmed item are told that “The IDF didn’t answer our request for an interview” while in the audio version Knell states “The Israeli military doesn’t agree to an interview”.

Clearly insufficient effort was made to provide viewers or listeners with the objective facts behind this story (including the foreign intervention by the EUand others which includes illegal construction) or to present a balanced report that includes the Israeli point of view. Instead, BBC audiences around the world got yet another example of BBC ‘journavism’: the blatant amplification of political campaigning by anti-Israel NGOs and activists under the guise of reporting, at the expense of the corporation’s obligatory public purposes.

(full article online)









						BBC Jerusalem bureau ‘journavism’ goes to Masafer Yatta
					

Back in May, BBC World Service radio presented its listeners around the globe with an entirely one-sided view of the long-running story of Masafer Yatta:  BBC




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guardian columnist Arwa Mahdawi, who’s half  Palestinian, wrote a piececelebrating a new Netflix special featuring the Palestinian-American comic Mo Amer, a show she praises as both funny and “groundbreaking”.  Mahdawi, however, ignores the fact that, last year, Netflix announced a new Palestinian collection, titled “Palestinian Stories”, which consists of 32 award-winning films that are either directed by Palestinian filmmakers or tell Palestinian stories.

But, Mahdawi devotes most of her column (“For anyone with Palestinian roots like me, Netflix’s sitcom Mo is groundbreaking TV”, Aug. 30) complaining about what she characterises as a dearth of positive depictions of Palestianins in pouplar culure and the media.  For instance, she writes:



> You can’t even say the P-word without it causing problems: an anchor on the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation once had to apologise for using the word Palestine (instead of “Palestinian territories”), for God’s sake.


The CBC of course apologised becase Palestine is NOT a country.  That’s an uncontroversial fact.

Mahdawi then further complained about the putative ‘erasure’ of Palestinains by certain “voices”.



> Being Palestinian means constantly being told you don’t exist or being accused by certain pro-Israel voices of being antisemitic simply because you assert that you do exist.


This is a smear, plain an simple.  Mahdawi doesn’t provide even one example of “pro-Israel” voices assusing Palestinians of antisemitism for asserting that they “exist”.  A competent Guardian editor would have called her out on this baseless accusation – one she used in a previous column – which is consistent with the Corbynista narrative that accusations of antisemitism are cynically used by Jews and others in order to silence Palestinains.

In fact, the Equality and Human Rights Commission report on antisemitism in the Labour Party denounced as racist a version of that very tactic used by former London Mayor Ken Livingstone.

Finally, someone should remind the intrepid columnist that she works at a global media company called the Guardian, arguably the MSM’s English language home of pro-Palestinian commentary and news, where she has a forum to publish her views.

Mahdawi isn’t being silenced – by “pro-Israel voices”, or anyone else.











						Guardian writer hurls baseless smear at "pro-Israel voices"
					

Guardian columnist Arwa Mahdawi, who's half  Palestinian, wrote a piece celebrating a new Netflix special featuring the Palestinian-American comic Mo Amer, a




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In actuality, the Green Line came about as the result of an armistice agreement between the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) and Arab armies at the conclusion of the 1948 War of Independence.


And now there is the "blue line" because Israel has no border with Lebanon.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> And now there is the "blue line" because Israel has no border with Lebanon.


The Lebanese signing a border agreement with Israel would disagree. 

Why do you know nothing of that? There must be a youtube video.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> The Lebanese signing a border agreement with Israel would disagree.
> 
> Why do you know nothing of that? There must be a youtube video.


Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The NLRB dismissal letter shows that *Koren's entire complaint is baseless * - because Google's decision to move her role to Brazil came *before *she started her complaints about Israel and Project Nimbus: (I inserted her name in the redacted area.) 




(I was skeptical at first, but this is definitely the correct dismissal letter, since that case number was linked in an article about Koren's complaint in March.)

The New York Times not mentioning this important fact is journalistic malpractice. It upends the entire point of the article. 

Koren and the BDSers have been masterful at gaining outsized publicity since the Project Nimbus protests started. 

The number of Google employees who protested the project is minuscule, but they still got their open letter published in The Guardian. 

Then the BDSers pretended that there was a "shareholder revolt" which was similarly grossly exaggerated - but it generated a headline at The Intercept. 

After that fizzled, the BDSers asked US students to sign a "pledge" that they will not accept internships at Google and Amazon, and again very few signed - but it was enough for them to trumpet it as a victory.

Koren's false claim that Google is retaliating against her was chapter four in this monomaniacal attempt to demonize Israel and pressure Google. Since there have been a number of similar retaliation complaints against Google in recent years, this one has received more publicity than the others did. Check out this March Los Angeles Times headline:




Koren's quitting Google is chapter five. After all, if her work environment was so toxic, she would have left Google long ago. But she wanted to squeeze out one more wave of anti-Israel articles - and the New York Times is happy to do its part. 

I'll bet that Koren has been job searching for months and has another position lined up - but is framing her changing jobs, among Silicon Valley's constant employee turnover, as a principled decision to resign from Google. 

(full article online)









						Activist who says Google demanded her relocation as retaliation for anti-Israel activities is lying
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Believed to be the birthplace of Jesus Christ, Bethlehem is revered in the Christian faith and attracts more than a million pilgrims every year who come to pray at the famous Church of the Nativity. Here, visitors queue daily by the hundreds to enter a small rock grotto within which a 14-point silver star bears the words, “Hic de Virgine Maria Jesus Christus natus est,” meaning “Here Jesus Christ was born to the Virgin Mary.”

Seventy years ago, a significant number of Christians also called Bethlehem their permanent home, with the population of the West Bank city and surrounding villages nearly 90 percent Christian.

In 2016, the then-Mayor of Bethlehem Vera Baboun warned that figure had dropped to 12 percent, or a mere 11,000 people.

Across the Palestinian Authority-administered West Bank, there are reported to be fewer than 50,000 Christians remaining, while in Gaza, which is ruled by the US-designated terrorist group Hamas, just 1,100 Christians are left.

The crisis facing Christians in the Holy Land has not gone unnoticed.

--------
Warning that Christians were leaving the West Bank in droves, the charity revealed that “Islamic extremist militants” were leaving Christians in fear of attacks and said the situation was even more perilous for converts to the religion who face even worse brutality.

Another international nonprofit, The Voice of the Martyrs, which defends the rights of persecuted Christians, has collated numerous accounts of appalling torture meted out by the Palestinian Authority on its Christian minority.

One such testimony is that of Saif, a Christian convert from Islam who lives near Bethlehem. He described how after being labeled a “Zionist infidel” by the Muslim muezzin (crier) over the mosque loudspeaker, he was summoned to the local police station. For weeks, he endured horrific torture, including being hung upside down for hours on end, threats of crucifixion and violent interrogations.

Despite being released, Palestinian Authority forces continued to target him and eventually, Saif was forced to flee to Jerusalem using a pass he had been issued for his work as a contractor.

In the Gaza Strip, the situation for Christians is even bleaker under the rule of the Islamist group Hamas.

This tiny minority’s plight is exemplified in the horrific tale of Rami Ayyad, who had owned Gaza’s last Christian bookstore until it was firebombed just months after Hamas seized power in 2006 and imposed Islamic Sharia Law.

Ayyad was kidnapped, tortured and later murdered by an assailant who walked away unpunished despite his identity reportedly being known to authorities.

(full article online)










						History Repeating Itself as Bethlehem’s Christians Face Extinction | Honest Reporting
					

Believed to be the birthplace of Jesus Christ, Bethlehem is revered in the Christian faith and attracts more than a million pilgrims every year who come




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Israel Hayom analysis reveals that the six German foundations in Israel, which are affiliated with political factions back home, may lack necessary approvals by Israeli authorities and possibly failed to properly file reports. This could have implications on the Arab-Israeli conflict.​(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/08/31/following-the-money-how-german-state-funds-aid-far-left-groups-in-israel/


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?


Yes. It's been posted repeatedly. Denial due to ignorance on your part is yours to deal with.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Michelle Bachelet went head to head with Israel and China during her last days in office, leaving a contentious four-year record in her wake.


That she chose to comment on Israel during her last 48 hours, out of all the 193 UN nations, felt symbolic to the country’s supporters who have long charged her office and the UN Human Rights Council (HRC) under its auspices with being biased against the Jewish state.


Bachelet this week took Israel to task for not issuing visas to her staff. “This raises the question of what exactly the Israeli authorities are trying to hide,” she asked.

Israel’s Mission to the UN in Geneva immediately accused her office of being a “mouthpiece for the Palestinian Authority.”


Even the US weighed in on the exchange, with its Ambassador to the UN in Geneva Michele Taylor noting that Bachelet had spoken up on this issue, but remained silent when human rights expert Miloon Kothari, who is attached to her office, spoke of the “Jewish Lobby.”

Taylor tweeted that she was “disappointed” by Bachelet’s statement “singling out Israel, while staying silent following unacceptable antisemitic remarks by a member of the Commission of Inquiry on Israel. This only perpetuates the anti-Israel bias within the HRC.”


Bachelet, who became high commissioner in 2018, is the former President of Chile, the first woman to hold that leadership role in her country.


She is the eighth high commissioner since the post was created in 1994 and the fourth woman to hold that office. None of the commissioners have continued on to a second term. The longest-serving commissioner was Navi Pillay, who was in office for six years from 2008-2014.

(full article online)









						Bachelet's anti-Israel bias and China breakdown
					

DIPLOMATIC AFFAIRS: Looking back at the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights' tenure.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Today is the 50th anniversary of the 1972 Munich Olympics hostage crisis and massacre, in which 11 Israeli athletes were killed.

There are a number of details about the event that do not get the publicity they deserve. 

One is that the terror attack was financed by Mahmoud Abbas, the president of the Palestinian Authority. The mastermind of the Munich attack, Mohammed Daoud Oudeh (Abu Daoud), says that both Yasir Arafat and Mahmoud Abbas wished him luck and kissed him.

The second is that German security officials were tipped off three weeks before the attack by the German Embassy in Beirut from a Palestinian informant, and did not do anything to stop the attack.

The third inconvenient fact is that the Palestinian terrorists in Munich were aided by German neo-Nazis.  At the time, it was assumed that German Leftists had been involved, but in this case the Palestinians allied with Nazis.

Another is that while the organization that took responsibility for the attack is still referred to a Black September, that organization was Fatah. Black September was a front for Fatah in order to publicly distance itself from terror.  Abu Daoud was quoted in Arab media in 1972 saying,  "*There is no such organization as Black September*. Fatah announces its own operations under this name so that Fatah will not appear as the direct executor of the operation." The US government confirmed this in a 1973 memo.





The hijackers were not simply professionals trying to arrange a prisoner. They were bloodthirsty, and as they killed weightlifter Youssef Romano, they castrated him in front of his teammates.

A sixth, and almost unbelievable, fact about Munich is what happened to the three surviving terrorists after the botched rescue attempt at the Munich airport. They were released less than two months after the attack, before going on trial, in exchange for hostages from a hijacked Lufthansa Flight 615 flight.

But that hijacking was, according to credible accounts, arranged by the Germans colluding with Fatah to get rid of the headache of jailing and trying the terrorists.

From a 2000 article in The Guardian:




> Black September, the Palestinian terror group that killed 11 Israeli athletes at the 1972 Munich Olympics, was allowed by the German government to hijack a passenger jet two months later to provide a 'cover story' for the release of the three gunmen captured at the scene.
> 
> According to One Day in September - an Oscar-nominated documentary which is to be released in Britain in May - Bonn indicated to the terrorist group that it would give in to their demands should a certain aircraft - *carrying no women and children* - be hijacked. The Germans were keen to release the three jailed terrorists to avoid Black September fulfilling threats to carry out a series of bombings and hijackings.
> 
> On 29 October, 1972 - not even eight weeks after the Munich attack - a Lufthansa Boeing 727 on its way from Damascus, Syria, to Frankfurt was hijacked by two terrorists as it left Beirut airport. *There were only 11 passengers on board, all male. *The pilot was told to fly to Munich and the terrorists' demands were relayed to Bonn. Within hours the German Chancellor, Willy Brandt, gave in and the three men were handed over. The Israelis were not consulted.



And only last month, TheJC reported:


> “We have found documents that state that the German government asked the Palestinian terror organisation to fake the hijack of a German plane in order to be able to set them free — and for doing so, a month after the heinous terrorist attack, the Palestinians were paid nine million dollars,” Dutch lawyer Carry Knoops-Hamburger, one of the team negotiating with the German government for compensation for the victims’ families, told the JC.


The final inconvenient fact about the Munich massacre is that it is still praised as "heroic" in Palestinian media and by Palestinian officials, including Abbas himself, today. It is obvious why Abbas didn't apologize for the attack when asked by a reporter last month - because he still considers it an achievement, not a source of embarrassment.

Not one of these facts were mentioned in, for example, AFP's summary of the massacre. 










						Seven inconvenient and under-reported facts about the Munich Olympics massacre
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dutch Public Broadcaster Appoints Israel Correspondent Who Worked for Terror-Glorifying Palestinian NGO | Honest Reporting
					

The NOS described Nasrah Habiballah as an "experienced multimedia journalist with a great drive" who would bring "new, fresh perspectives."




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“You don’t know what we’ve gone through for the past 50 years.”

Herzog voiced hope that the agreement would bring “this painful episode to a place of healing”.

“I hope that from now on, we shall continue to remember, invoke, and most importantly reaffirm the lessons of this tragedy, including the importance of fighting terror, for future generations,” said the Israeli president.

Steinmeier said he would address some of the German failings during his speech at the ceremony on Monday. “I will speak about… some misjudgments, some misbehaviors and some errors made during the Games in Munich,” he said.

Herzog will also on Tuesday address the Bundestag and visit the Nazi concentration camp Bergen-Belsen — where his late father and former Israeli president Chaim Herzog counted among the liberators as a British Army officer in 1945.

He will also meet German Chancellor Olaf Scholz, a month after Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas sparked outrage during an official visit to Germany, telling a Berlin press conference alongside Scholz that the Palestinians had suffered “50 holocausts.”

At a ceremony at a Berlin synagogue on Sunday night marking 25 years for the Friends of Yad Vashem organization in Germany, Scholz referred to the row over Abbas’s statement, after previously calling the comments outrageous.

“We will not tolerate anti-Semitism in Germany, and that includes relativizing the Holocaust,” he said.

(full article online)









						German president: ‘Shameful’ it took Berlin decades to agree on Munich compensation
					

Meeting Herzog, Frank-Walter Steinmeier says country avoided its responsibility for 1972 massacre 'for far too long'; Scholz decries 'relativizing' Holocaust, in nod to Abbas row




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Below is the full text of the speech delivered by Israeli President Isaac Herzog at the 50th anniversary commemoration of the massacre of 11 Israelis at the 1972 Munich Olympics:*

Dear families of the murdered athletes; survivors of the Munich massacre; Your Excellency, my friend, the President of Germany, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, thank you from the bottom of my heart for your brave and historic speech, which touched everyone’s hearts.

“Why must my pain be endless, my wound incurable, resistant to healing?” So asks the Prophet Jeremiah (Jeremiah 15:18), and so we ask today. Even fifty years after the horrific murder of the eleven Israeli athletes here and in the Munich Olympic village, with inconceivable cruelty and in cold blood—the pain is eternal. That awful event remains a wound, resistant to healing.

Your Excellencies, the Minister-President of Bavaria and Mayor of Munich; leaders and government officials from Germany and Israel; representatives and directors of the national Olympic committees; Jewish community leaders in Germany; loved ones, friends, families, and all those who cherish the memories of the murdered athletes, ladies and gentlemen.

All those of us who remember those dark and endless hours in that bitter September of 1972 carry in our hearts the same scar, the same moments in which we followed with excruciating anxiety and boundless concern the conflicting reports coming in every few hours from the Olympic village in Munich. We struggled to fathom that Jewish and Israeli athletes, judges, and coaches were being held by terrorists on German soil. We prayed so hard for a different ending. But our hearts were pained and broken; our hopes dashed.

(full article online )









						Israeli President Herzog’s speech at the 50th anniversary memorial of the Munich Olympics massacre
					

“For us, as a people and as a country, this massacre has always been a national disaster. It desecrated the unifying and cohesive sanctity of the Olympics, the ultimate symbol of sports, and smeared its flag with blood.”




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

*PA: Munich Olympics massacre planners “presented the most spectacular aspects of pride, glory, and loyalty… they will always be [our] compass” *
*PA: Director of attack “was connected to many quality operations”   *
*PA: Black September terrorists “gave the revolution… sacrifice and heroism,” they “must have constant presence and special status in our people’s memory” *
*Fatah official: Black September terrorist was “specialized in commanding quality operations” and “became a giant”  *
*Fatah praises mastermind of Munich Olympics massacre as “symbol” and for “planning and directing” the attack *
*Top PA official defends glorification of mass murderers – including Munich attack planner – because they are “stars” *

(full article online)










						After 50 years, Munich Olympics massacre still a “quality operation” in PA narrative | PMW Analysis
					

After 50 years, Munich Olympics massacre still a “quality operation” in PA narrative




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The first is the creation of a more stable environment in the region.​A culture of peace has been established and spread throughout the region, it has become a common concept and has taken precedence over other terms such as “war,” “enemy” and other vocabulary that for years and decades were indicators of the underlying conflict situation that extremist and terrorist organizations tried to inflame and exploit, whether in light of the confrontation between Palestinians and Israel or in any other occasion.


Helping the UAE build stronger ties​The second outcome is the UAE’s success in building a strong and balanced relationship with all parties in the Middle East. Following the formal normalization of relations with Israel, Emirati diplomacy was able to continue its policy of building bridges by focusing on realistic interests and formally renewing relations with Iran with the recent return of the Emirati ambassador to Tehran.


Prior to that, there was a course correction in Emirati-Turkish relations that settled the dispute and launched a new phase of joint cooperation. This reflects the UAE’s desire to create a secure and stable regional environment that provides the necessary conditions for achieving the UAE’s development goals to maximize the strategic benefits for its regional and international network.


The UAE proves that its talk of common ground and a stable regional security environment was not a political maneuver, but rather an expression of careful strategic planning to realize the interests of the UAE and its people, without engaging in alliances or axes that distract the realization of these interests from their ultimate goal.

Historic breakthrough for Israel​The third of these outcomes concerns the Israeli side, which achieved a new historic breakthrough from its regional insulation with the Abraham Accords. The agreement paved the way for communication and openness between Israel and other Gulf and Arab countries. It was the cornerstone that prompted other capitals to take a peaceful step with Israel.


This in turn opened the door to a new phase of regional cooperation in trade, economy, tourism and so on. We see a further expansion of Israeli cooperation with neighboring Gulf states, which bodes well for a cooperative and stable regional climate. The fourth of these conclusions relates to a strategic analysis of the Abraham Accords as a whole.


The agreement reflects the status, effectiveness and ability of UAE diplomacy to take the lead and influence its regional environment in accordance with an objective and calm approach that is consistent with the UAE’s foreign policy characteristics since the establishment of the union state.


In this agreement, the UAE emphasized its role in promoting direct and indirect communication between regional parties, preventing the outbreak of sudden regional crises or the expansion of violent clashes between Palestinians and Israel, and reducing the influence of organizations and groups supported by regional parties that foment hostility toward Israel.


(full article online)










						2 years since Israel, UAE signed Abraham Accords - what's been achieved?
					

The two-year anniversary of this strategic agreement between Israel and the UAE provides an opportunity to assess its results.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

You know how Palestinians say that occupation and settlements are the worst human rights abuses in world history?

It appears that they mean "only if done by Jews."




From Kurdistan 24:



> A delegation of Kurds from Afrin visited the Palestinian Consul in Erbil, Nazmi Hazouri, and handed over a letter of protest of a Palestinian foundation building housing units for displaced Syrians in Afrin.
> 
> Levant 24 reported that the Palestinian organization Wafaa al-Mohsenin Charitable Foundation delivered 34 housing units to displaced Syrian Arabs in Jindires, in Afrin.
> 
> The organization says the project is funded by “the donation of the people of Al-Zaeem village in the city of Jerusalem”
> 
> Turkish-backed factions have occupied Afrin since March 2018, when the Turkish Army launched a cross-border offensive against the Syrian Kurdish People's Protection Units (YPG).
> 
> Kurds used to make up 96 percent of Afrin's population, but now represent only 25 percent after 2018, over two dozen organizations said in a letter last year.
> 
> In a letter, handed over to the Palestinian Consul, the delegation complained over the fact that the demography of Afrin have been changed since 2018, and the orignal people of Afrin have been replaced by Arabs and Turkmens, with the aim of Arabizing the region.
> 
> Also two years ago, there were reports that said a Palestinian NGO called “Association for Living with Dignity for the 48 Palestinians” funded Turkish NGO Beyaz Eller to construct a mosque in the Tal Tawil village in Afrin.
> 
> In a report released on 6 May 2021, the Syria Justice and Accountability Center, focuses on the role of "Kuwait and other regional governments in financing Turkish-led reconstruction efforts on land in Afrin belonging to displaced Kurdish populations."
> 
> The Syria Justice and Accountability Center said the "foreign-funded housing projects are desperately needed to meet the humanitarian needs of IDPS currently residing in the area."
> 
> But it noted that the "the manner of their implementation means that they are also contributing to processes of demographic change that many have seen as the explicit intent of Turkey and its proxies."
> 
> "*By funding the construction of settlements that hinder the return of the original residents displaced by Turkish-backed forces, foreign donors may be complicit in the forced transfer of populations – a crime against humanity under international criminal law*," the report concluded.



Yes, Palestinians are helping to build illegal settlements on occupied territory.











						Palestinians funding illegal settlements -- in Kurdistan
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the four decades since Israel effectively annexed the Golan Heights, the Druze residents of the volcanic plateau have zealously maintained their Syrian identities and ways of life. From signage that gives no quarter to Hebrew to farms that ship their produce across the border rather than down the road, sharp-eyed visitors can see how the community has thoroughly rejected integration into Israel, instead maintaining strong commercial, social and academic ties to Damascus.

Neither the improved economic situation of the Druze population nor the concerted efforts of successive Israeli governments to cut those links have made any difference.

In recent years, however, a quiet shift has taken place. After years of near-blanket rejection of Israeli offers of citizenship, the number of Golan Druze applying to become Israeli citizens has begun to tick upwards.

Official government figures obtained through a freedom of information request submitted by Shomrim, via the Movement for Freedom of Information NGO, show that over the past five years, the number of citizenship requests filed by Druze residents of the Golan Heights has gradually jumped from 75 requests in 2017 to 239 in 2021.

The number for 2022 will likely be even higher still. In the first half of the year alone, 206 requests were submitted.

The reasons for the change are not entirely clear, but appear to be connected to the Syrian civil war, which made links with Damascus harder to maintain and altered attitudes toward the regime in Damascus. Generational shifts may also be at play, with many Golan Druze coming of age today bound to Syria only by stories.

(full article online)









						As ties to Syria fade, Golan Druze increasingly turning to Israel for citizenship
					

After years of eschewing offers, record numbers of Druze are quietly applying to become Israeli, motivated not by newfound Zionism, but convenience and a drift away from Damascus




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A total of 14 countries in the region took part in the event from Sept. 6-8, according toB’nai B’rith International, which co-sponsored the forum. It was organized by the Combat Antisemitism Movement (CAM), the Center for Jewish Impact and the Panama-Israel Inter-Parliamentary Friendship Group.

Dozens of ministers, politicians, mayors, religious leaders and heads of NGOs participated in the forum. Guests included human-rights activist Natan Sharansky, chair of the Institute for the Study of Global Antisemitism and Policy; Panama’s Minister of Education Maruja Gorday de Villalobos; Gerardo Amarilla, vice minister of environment in Uruguay; and Fernando Lottenberg, the commissioner to monitor and combat anti-Semitism for the Organization of American States.

The participants discussed relations between Central America, Israel and the United States, and addressed the global issue of Jew-hatred and anti-Semitism.

(full article online )









						Second annual Central America-Israel Forum in Panama draws 14 nations
					

The focus of this year’s forum was strengthening ties between Christians and Jews.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Every weekday from Sunday through Thursday, Arab media has articles that sound roughly the same: "This morning, groups of settlers stormed the courtyards of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque in the occupied city of Jerusalem. Dozens of settlers stormed the courtyards of Al-Aqsa Mosque, toured it and performed Talmudic rituals, under heavy guard from the Israeli occupation police."

I imagine it gets boring after a while, trying to incite violence against Jews when all they do is quietly walk around and, sometimes, silently pray. 

Now some Palestinian media are upping the ante, and referring to the Jews visiting the holy spot as "terrorist settlers."




It's rhetoric inflation!

The earliest I can find the phrase "terrorist settlers" referring to Jews visiting the Temple Mount is from Al Shabab Radio, last year. 










						"Jewish settlers storming Al Aqsa" have been upgraded to "terrorist settlers"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Abraham Accords opens Arab skies to Israeli flights​Unprecedentedly, in March 2018, an international carrier, Air India, received permission to transit the air space of Saudi Arabia and Oman on all its flights to and from Ben-Gurion Airport.


This breakthrough gave Air India a distinct competitive advantage over the Israeli carriers. For while El Al’s pre-COVID Tel Aviv-Delhi flight (involving the Gulf of Aden detour) took close to eight hours, Air India flew it in under six. 


In 2020, the signing of the Abraham Accords with the UAE and Bahrainrevolutionized Asian travel for Israelis. Dubai International Airport is a major hub for destinations across Asia and beyond, and the Gulf airlines, Emirates and Etihad, enjoy a strong global presence. Not only was it possible to fly directly over Arab airspace, but the traveling public was given multiple choices of carriers and routes.  



(full article online)









						Flying from Israel to Australia: The geopolitics of visiting family
					

If there were once two prerequisite stops, and more recently a single transit point, flying to Melbourne may soon involve a zero-stopover journey.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Hollie

Here's the plan: Lets just keep giving them more money.

Daddy Mahmoud needs a new presidential jet.


----------



## Hollie

Mo' money, Mo' money, Mo' money.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Not for the first time, Agence France Presse has erased Nasser Abu Hamid’s seven murder convictions, presenting him only as a Palestinian prisoner while withholding any indication about why he might be in jail. 
While yesterday’s captions mention that Abu Hamid (also spelled Abu Hmeid) is ill with cancer, they contain no inkling of the fact as to why he is sitting in jail. Thus, the captions refer to demands for “the release of Nasser Abu Hamid, a Palestinian prisoner held by Israel who suffers from cancer.”

Surely his multiple murder convictions are at least as relevant to the caption as the fact that he is sick with cancer.

A sampling of the incomplete captions follow:




Masked militants of the Palestinian Fatah movement’s “Aqsa Martyrs Brigades” armed faction march in centre of the city of Nablus in the occupied West Bank on September 10, 2022, after a rally demanding the release of Nasser Abu Hamid, a Palestinian prisoner held by Israel who suffers from cancer. JAAFAR ASHTIYEH / AFP




Masked militants of the Palestinian Fatah movement’s “Aqsa Martyrs Brigades” armed faction march through an old market in centre of the city of Nablus in the occupied West Bank on September 10, 2022, after a rally demanding the release of Nasser Abu Hamid, a Palestinian prisoner held by Israel who suffers from cancer. JAAFAR ASHTIYEH / AFP




Masked militants of the Palestinian Fatah movement’s “Aqsa Martyrs Brigades” armed faction gather in centre of the city of Nablus in the occupied West Bank on September 10, 2022, after a rally demanding the release of Nasser Abu Hamid, a Palestinian prisoner held by Israel who suffers from cancer. JAAFAR ASHTIYEH / AFP

The Almagor Terror Victims Association reportedabout Abu Hamid:


> On 12 October 2000 he was photographed while taking part in the desecration of the bodies of IDF Corporal Vadim Nurzhitz and Yossi Avrahami during the Ramallah Lynch.
> On 21 December 2000 Hamid murdered Eli “Eliko” Cohen in a shooting attack in the vicinity of Giv’at Ze’ev.
> On 31 December 2000 he murdered Rabbi Binyamin and Talya Kahane in a shooting attack in the vicinity of Ofra.
> He planned the 25 February 2002 attack on Neveh Ya’acov in which policewoman Galit Arbiv was murdered and ten civilians were injured.
> On 27 February 2002 Hamid directed the murder of Gadi Rejwan in the Atarot industrial zone in Jerusalem.
> He was responsible for the 5 March 2002 bombing attack on Sea Food Market, murdering three Israelis—Eliyahu Dahan, Yossi Habi, and policeman Salim Barakat—and injuring 31.
> In December 2002, Hamid confessed in Jerusalem District Court to killing seven Israelis and was sentenced to three life sentences and fifty additional years’ imprisonment. He also was convicted of 12 counts of attempted murder and other charges. The representative of the State of Israel at the trial dubbed Hamid a “killing machine” and stated that Hamid had been the one who announced the founding of the Aqsa Martyrs Brigades terrorist organization.


The news agencies’ attention to all kinds of detaild about Palestinian terrorists — their medical condition, age, family, how many prisoners before them supposedly died while in Israeli prison — stands in striking contrast to the repeateddisinterest in reporting the terror acts which landed them in prison.












						AFP (Again) Erases Nasser Abu Hamid's Seven Murder Convictions
					

Not for the first time, Agence France Presse erased Nasser Abu Hamid's seven murder convictions, presenting him only as a Palestinian prisoner sick with




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Several journalists working for the British Broadcasting Company’s Arabic service have gone on a Twitter scrubbing spree to remove numerous anti-Israel tweets, which constituted a flagrant violation of the UK taxpayer-funded outfit’s employee social media guidelines. 

Among the most offensive posts that have now vanished from Twitter include one that refers to the Jewish state as the “terrorist apartheid state of Israel” and another that labeled all Israelis “terrorists.”

It is therefore clear that the journalists featured in our piece were well aware of how their social media postings broke the BBC’s rules on how its journalists should conduct themselves to avoid conflict with the broadcaster’s commitment to impartiality. 

As we pointed out at the time: 



> The BBC has made it clear in the past that disclaimers in social media profiles, such as ‘my views [are] not the BBC’s,’ are not a defense against ‘personal expressions of opinion on social media that may conflict with BBC guidelines.’
> Breaching such rules can reportedly result in disciplinary action, including possible termination of employment.”


Although HonestReporting reached out to the BBC to ask how the corporation would respond, we have yet to receive a definitive response, except to say that breaches of the company’s rules are dealt with appropriately.

Worryingly, several of the tweets we drew attention to still remain live, including those from one journalist who repeatedly expressed her wish that Israel would “go down” and foul-mouthed rants about the Jewish state.

We can therefore assume that the broadcaster believes adherence to its own guidelines by staff is unnecessary, at least where such breaches pertain to Israel-Palestinian issues.

This is particularly disturbing given that it comes just months after it was announced that the BBC’s public funding would all but disappear when the compulsory annual television license fee of £159 ($182) per household would be frozen and eventually scrapped entirely.

The decision was preceded by numerous complaints by the UK’s ruling Conservative government over whether the BBC acts in an impartial manner, specifically in reportage relating to right-wing politicians and political issues.

The aforementioned BBC Arabic tweets are also just the tip of the iceberg with regard to Israel, considering there are problems in far too many of the corporation’s news pieces on the subject.

Just this week, we pointed out that Yolande Knell, the BBC’s Middle East correspondent, had twisted the facts to produce a scathing report on Israel’s new regulations concerning the entry of foreigners into Palestinian-majority areas of Area C, the area of the West Bank that is under full Israeli control.

Specifically, Knell had sought to imply that Jerusalem was implementing Orwellian rules designed to prevent Palestinian ID holders from entering into relationships with foreigners. 

Over the last six months, we have produced numerous critiques that lay bare the BBC’s repeated failure to accurately report on Israeli-Palestinian events (see here, here and here).

It is high time the BBC met its own standards for fair and accurate news coverage. It could start by disciplining the raft of BBC Arabic journalists whose crass tweets about the Jewish state damage even further their employer’s reputation.











						BBC Arabic Journos Delete Disturbing Tweets After HonestReporting Uncovered Anti-Israel Posts | Honest Reporting
					

Several journalists working for the British Broadcasting Company’s Arabic service have gone on a Twitter scrubbing spree to remove numerous anti-Israel




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 1

For Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas and the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) the creation of a “State of Palestine” in the territories Israel freed in 1967 - Judea, Samaria (the West Bank) and East Jerusalem (freed from Jordanian occupation) and Gaza (freed from Egyptian occupation) - is just one stage towards the ultimate goal of destroying Israel. 

While the international community would often like to believe that forcing Israel to relinquish Judea, Samaria, and East Jerusalem (Israel completely left Gaza in 2005) will bring about the long-awaited Israeli-Palestinian peace, the truth is that the Palestinian leadership is not interested in peace with Israel. Rather, the Palestinian leadership actively seeks Israel’s destruction. 

As Palestinian Media Watch has shown, the PA, the PLO, and the Palestinian leadership constantly claim that Israel has no right to exist. These claims are reinforced by repetitive messaging and thousands of maps of “Palestine” that erase any recognition of Israel’s existence. It is the Palestinian leadership’s refusal to accept the existence of Israel (in any borders) that has brought the Palestinians to repeatedly reject every Israeli offer to secure a long-lasting peace. Those offers included the 2008 offer of then Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert to create a Palestinian state on an area larger than the combined areas of Gaza, Judea, Samaria, and East Jerusalem prior to 1967. 

To understand the Palestinian position, it is important to appreciate that this reality is not a passing phase, but rather, has been official Palestinian policy for decades.  

While the Palestinian leadership take great pains to conceal its true goals, occasionally the truth slips out.  

Abbas was recently criticized for having put too much faith in the US administrations and in the results of Israel’s elections to achieve a limited Palestinian state that comprises only Gaza, Judea, Samaria, and East Jerusalem. Deflecting the criticism, Fatah Revolutionary Council member and regular columnist for the official PA daily Muwaffaq Matar, came to Abbas’ defense. According to Matar, if the Palestinians were to read the speeches of Abbas, they would realize that *his goal is to free every inch of the “[Palestinian] land”*, including all of Israel, through “*the policy of stages*” – a reference to the PLO’s “10 Point Program” or “Stages Program” (see below): 



> “If they would read with a desire, perhaps they will understand the consequences and the goals of President Mahmoud Abbas in focusing on two parallel paths of the Palestinian national struggle: the first is on the ground, on the land of Palestine, through peaceful popular resistance with all its meanings, demands, and methods (i.e., term used by Palestinians, which also refers to the use of violence and terror). The second is the legal, political, and diplomatic [path] in the international forums, which will establish Palestine on the world map geographically, and will establish it in international law…
> *The long-term vision* of the leader *of the national liberation movement*, Mahmoud Abbas – its gist *is to wrest the Palestinian people’s historical and natural right from the colonialist states, which committed the worst crime in the history of humanity: establishing their front base (Israel) *[parentheses in source] …
> We are fighting to wrest* free and liberate every inch of our land from the colonialist states’ proxy (Israel) *[parentheses in source] *through the policy of stages*, as the oppressive colonialist states, which committed the worst crime against humanity in modern history, stole the Palestinian people’s historical and natural right in stages.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, July 26, 2022]


Adopted by the PLO’s governing body (the Palestine National Council) in 1974, the “10 Point Program” or “Stages Program” is not only still relevant today, but even still seen as the guiding ideology of Abbas and the PLO that together dominate the PA.  

According to the program, the PLO is committed to “establish the independent combatant national authority for the people over *every part of Palestinian territory* that is liberated” (paragraph 2). The PLO created entity will then “strive to achieve a union of the confrontation countries, with the aim of completing the liberation of *all Palestinian territory*” (paragraph 8). To achieve its goal, the PLO will “employ all means, and first and foremost *armed struggle*” (paragraph 2). For the PLO, “Any step taken towards liberation is a step towards the realization of the Liberation Organization's strategy” (paragraph 4). Nonetheless, the PLO will “struggle against any proposal for a Palestinian entity the price of which is recognition, peace, secure frontiers, renunciation of national rights and the deprival of our people of their right to return and their right to self-determination on the soil of their homeland” (paragraph 3).  

In this context, the most relevant provision of the program is paragraph 4, which provides: 



> “Any step taken towards liberation is a step towards the realization of the Liberation Organization's strategy of establishing the democratic Palestinian state specified in the resolutions of previous Palestinian National Councils.”
> [PLO “10-point program,” June 9, 1974, as published on the website of the UN]


While unusual, columnist Matar’s reference to the PLO program is nothing new.  












						The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel | PMW Analysis
					

The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 2

Already in 1994, just months after the signing of the Israeli-Palestinian “Declaration of Principles,” Yasser Arafat made clear that in his eyes the agreements were nothing more than a Trojan horse. He made this clear by equating the agreement to the treaty signed by Islam's Prophet Muhammad with his enemies in Mecca. The Treaty of _*Hudaybiyyah*_ called for peace for at least 10 years, but after two years Muhammad broke the truce and attacked and conquered his enemies:  


















> "This agreement, I am not considering it more than the agreement which had been signed between our Prophet Muhammad and Quraish, and you remember the Caliph Omar had refused this agreement and considered it "Sulha Dania" [a despicable truce]. But Muhammad had accepted it and we are accepting now this [Oslo] peace accord."
> [Audio recording of Arafat speech in Johannesburg, May 10, 1994]


Othman Abu Gharbiah, then Arafat's aide for Political Guidance and national affairs, and Director-General for National Affairs was more explicit: 



> "The goal of this stage is the establishment of the independent Palestinian State, with its capital in Jerusalem... Every Palestinian must know clearly and unequivocally that the independent Palestinian State, with Jerusalem as its capital is not the end of the road.* The Palestinian State is a stage after which there will be another stage, and that is the democratic state in all of Palestine (i.e. replacing Israel).*"
> [Official PA daily, _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Nov. 25, 1999]


The idea was again repeated by the late Faisal Husseini, PA Representative for Jerusalem Affairs, in 2001: 



> "The Oslo agreement, or any other agreement, is just a temporary procedure, or just a step towards something bigger... We distinguish the strategic, long-term goals from the political staged goals, which* we are compelled to temporarily accept due to international pressure. ... [Palestine] according to the higher strategy [is]: 'from the river to the sea.' Palestine in its entirety is an Arab land, the land of the Arab nation."  *
> [_Al-Arabi_' (Egypt), June 24, 2001]


In 2013, Mahmoud Al-Habbash, Abbas' advisor on religious and Islamic affairs, and Chairman of the Supreme Council for Shari'ah Justice repeated Arafat’s analogy between the Oslo Accords and the Treaty of Hudaybiyyah: 














> "The Palestinian leadership's sense of responsibility towards its nation made it take political steps [the Oslo Accords] about 20 years ago [1993]...exactly like the Prophet [Muhammad] did in the Treaty of Hudaybiyyah...  The Prophet said: 'I'm the Messenger of Allah and I will not disobey Him.' This is not disobedience, it is politics... In less than two years, the Prophet returned and based on this treaty, he conquered Mecca. This is the example, this is the model."
> [Official PA TV, July 19, 2013]











						The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel | PMW Analysis
					

The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 3

While the US initiated Israeli-Palestinian peace negotiations (2013-2014), under the auspices of former US President Barack Obama and Secretary of State John Kerry, were under way, senior Palestinian official Abbas Zaki said the Palestinians will only agree to a treaty with Israel if the Palestinian state is established on the 1967 lines. However, he stressed that '67 lines would only be the beginning. After that, the Palestinians will continue with the stages plan: 



















> "Even the most extreme among us, Hamas, or the fighting forces, want a state within the '67 borders. Afterward, we [will] have something to say, because the inspiring idea cannot be achieved all at once. [Rather] in stages."
> [Official Syrian Satellite TV Channel, Dec. 23, 2013]


Two years prior, in 2011, Zaki also mentioned this PA stages plan and referred to "the inspiring idea," explaining that it means the end of Israel. He said that Abbas shares the goal of eliminating Israel in stages, but that the PA says it only wants a state along the 1967 borders because it is unacceptable politically to say you want to destroy Israel: 

















> "The agreement is based on the borders of June 4 [1967]. While the agreement is on the borders of June 4, the President [Mahmoud Abbas] understands, we understand, and everyone knows that it is impossible to realize the inspiring idea, or the great goal in one stroke. If Israel withdraws from Jerusalem, if Israel uproots the settlements, 650,000 settlers, if Israel removes the (security) fence - what will be with Israel?*Israel will come to an end. If I say that I want to remove it from existence, this will be great, great, [but] it is hard. This is not a [stated] policy. You can't say it to the world. You can say it to yourself.*"
> [Al-Jazeera TV, Sept. 23, 2011]











						The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel | PMW Analysis
					

The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 4

In 2020, Fatah Central Committee member Tawfiq Tirawi also clarified that from the point of view of the PLO and Fatah, the so-called “1967 borders” are an “intermediate statement”: 



















> *“Why, as PLO, did we say 1967? *... The Palestinian leadership wanted to make it easier for our people with the establishment of its state on the 1967 borders, because *that is what would be acceptable to the world... *[The PLO] said “a state on the 1967 borders,” however the [Palestinian] declaration of independence does not mention 1967… Put aside the [Palestinian] Authority – I am Fatah, and in the goals and principles of the Fatah Movement there is nothing that says 1967. Nothing... In everything related to me – one of the senior officials in Fatah - all my life I have never said “a 1967 state.” ... I will not forget my homeland, will not forget Palestine, and will not forget Palestine's history. *These [1967 borders] can be an intermediate statement.*”
> [Facebook page of Fatah Central Committee member Tawfiq Tirawi,
> Feb. 5, 2020]


The stages program is not only the policy of the PLO/PA/Fatah, but it is also widely accepted by the Palestinian people. In a 2014 survey conducted for the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, 62.5% of those surveyed supported the assertion that if the Palestinian leadership were to negotiate a two-state solution with Israel, “that would be part of a ‘program of stages’ to liberate all of historic Palestine later.” 63.2% of those surveyed supported the assertion that if the Palestinian leadership were to negotiate a two-state solution with Israel, “resistance should continue until all of historic Palestine is liberated” – in other words, until all of Israel is eliminated.  






The following are additional excerpts of some of the provisions in the stages program and PMW’s commentary on them:  



> “The Liberation Organization will employ all means, and first and foremost armed struggle, to liberate Palestinian territory and to establish the independent combatant national authority for the people over every part of Palestinian territory that is liberated. This will require further changes being effected in the balance of power in favour of our people and their struggle.”













						The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel | PMW Analysis
					

The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 5

*PMW commentary: *

The largest faction in the PLO is Fatah headed by Abbas. As PMW has shown here, here and here (among scores of other examples), in spite of their commitments as part of the Israeli-Palestinian peace process (i.e., The Oslo Accords) neither the PLO nor Fatah have ever renounced the use of “armed struggle” to destroy Israel. This provision also reflects a similar provision in the PLO Charter, which the PA still presents as calling for Israel’s destruction.    



> “The Liberation Organization will struggle against any proposal for a Palestinian entity the price of which is recognition, peace, secure frontiers, renunciation of national rights and the deprival of our people of their right to return and their right to self-determination on the soil of their homeland.”


*PMW commentary: *

This provision is the basis for the PA ideology that the entire area between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea is solely Palestinian and no one has the right to relinquish any part of it. While many often erroneously believe that only the internationally designated terror organization Hamas defines all of Israel as “Islamic Waqf” (i.e., an inalienable religious endowment in Islamic law), PMW has already shown that this is also a position held by the PA/PLO/Fatah. 

The provision also appears to be the basis for the Palestinian demand that Israel agree to commit national suicide and agree to flood itself with millions of so-called “Palestinian refugees.” 



> “To reaffirm the Palestine Liberation Organization's previous attitude to Resolution 242, which obliterates the national right of our people and deals with the cause of our people as a problem of refugees. The Council therefore refuses to have anything to do with this resolution at any level, Arab or international, including the Geneva Conference.”


*PMW commentary: *

While today, many Palestinians and their supporters often erroneously cite UN Security Council resolution 242 as the basis for their demand that Israel retreat from so-called “occupied Palestinian territories,” according to the “Stages Program”, the PLO rejects resolution 242, because it “obliterates the national right of our people and deals with the cause of our people as a problem of refugees.” 

It should be noted, that UNSCR 242 does not mention the existence of a “Palestinian people” and certainly does not refer to any “Palestinian territory.” 

*The following are a longer excerpt of Mattar’s comments and the full text of the PLO’s 10 point/stages program: *

_Excerpt of a column by Muwaffaq Matar, Fatah Revolutionary Council member and regular columnist for the official PA daily _



> Headline: “We will not argue with their ‘Israel,’ rather we will wrest our right from them”
> “Those who spread the rumor in their speeches and statements that [PA] President Mahmoud Abbas has trusted the various American governments or political parties and election results in the occupation system (Israel) [parentheses in source] should read his books that were written for the sake of history. They should read every word in his speeches directed towards the Palestinian people or the world’s peoples, its states, its governments, and its leaders in the international forums, and specifically at the UN General Assembly – the heir of the League of Nations, which *gave Israel a fake birth certificate as part of the greatest conspiracy against the peoples, which was carried out by the colonialist states that won in World War I*. If they would read with a desire, perhaps they will understand the consequences and the goals of President Mahmoud Abbas in focusing on *two parallel paths of the Palestinian national struggle: the first is on the ground, on the land of Palestine, through peaceful popular resistance with all its meanings, demands, and methods (i.e., term used by Palestinians, which also refers to the use of violence and terror). The second is the legal, political, and diplomatic [path] in the international forums, which will establish Palestine on the world map geographically, and will establish it in international law. *
> On the ground there is proof that we own the historical and natural right, while there, in the [international] forums, *we must remove Israel’s fake legitimacy*and the discriminatory resolutions that have been passed by the League of Nations and its heir, the UN. This is through resolutions that will emphasize the Palestinian people’s historical and natural right, even if only partially, as happened in [UN] Resolution 67/19 of 2012, when we achieved a resolution on adding Palestine to the UN as an observer member…
> The long-term vision of the leader of the national liberation movement, Mahmoud Abbas – its gist is *to wrest the Palestinian people’s historical and natural right from the colonialist states, which committed the worst crime in the history of humanity: establishing their front base (Israel)*[parentheses in source] following massacres, wars, uprooting, expulsion, and destruction. *We do not rely on these colonialist states, foremost among them the US; we will wrest from them what we can of our rights*, because we understand that they are the ones who determine what will be the fate of their ‘Israel,’ which we do not argue with it under any circumstances over the right to our land. *This is because our homeland Palestine belongs entirely to the Palestinian people, even if we relate with a realistic approach to the resolutions of the international institutions. *
> It is true that we, the members of the Palestinian people here on the land of our homeland Palestine, are fighting against the Israeli occupation army, the settlers, their government, and their system that is called ‘the State of Israel.’ *But the truth is – according to the logic of the political leader figure [Abbas], who sees things in the long term and delves into reading the history that is near to us and to our land chronologically and geographically – we are fighting to wrest free our land, as it is a sacred historical and natural right. We are fighting to wrest free and liberate every inch of our land from the colonialist states’ proxy (Israel) [parentheses in source] through the policy of stages, as the oppressive colonialist states, which committed the worst crime against humanity in modern history, stole the Palestinian people’s historical and natural right in stages.*This was despite the fact that they had material and military might that enabled taking control [of Palestine] and achieving their goal at once!”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, July 26, 2022]


_The terms "peaceful uprising/resistance” and “popular uprising/resistance" are used by PA leaders at times to refer to peaceful protest and at times to refer to deadly terror attacks and terror waves. For example, ‎Mahmoud Abbas defined as “peaceful popular” the murderous terror during the 2015-2016 ‎terror wave (“The Knife Intifada”), in which 40 people were killed (36 Israelis, 1 Palestinian, 2 Americans and 1 Eritrean) and hundreds wounded in stabbings, shootings, and car ramming attacks. Abbas said: "We want peaceful popular uprising, and that’s what this is." At the time Abbas said this, 14 Israelis had already been murdered._

http://palwatch.org/main.aspx?fi=157&doc_id=16437 

*PLO political programme/ “10-point programme” – 12th Palestine National Council (1-9 June 1974, Cairo) – Text/Non-UN document 

Political Programme of 9 June 1974, 12th Palestine National Council *



> “The Palestinian National Council:
> On the basis of the Palestinian National Charter and the Political Programme drawn up at the Eleventh Session, held from January 6-12, 1973; and from its belief that it is impossible for a permanent and just peace to be established in the area unless our Palestinian people recover all their national rights and, first and foremost, their rights to return and to self-determination on the whole of the soil of their homeland; and in the light of a study of the new political circumstances that have come into existence in the period between the Council's last and present sessions, resolves the following:
> 1. To reaffirm the Palestine Liberation Organization's previous attitude to Resolution 242, which obliterates the national right of our people and deals with the cause of our people as a problem of refugees. The Council therefore refuses to have anything to do with this resolution at any level, Arab or international, including the Geneva Conference.
> 2. The Liberation Organization will employ all means, and first and foremost armed struggle, to liberate Palestinian territory and to establish the independent combatant national authority for the people over every part of Palestinian territory that is liberated. This will require further changes being effected in the balance of power in favour of our people and their struggle.
> 3. The Liberation Organization will struggle against any proposal for a Palestinian entity the price of which is recognition, peace, secure frontiers, renunciation of national rights and the deprival of our people of their right to return and their right to self-determination on the soil of their homeland.
> 4. Any step taken towards liberation is a step towards the realization of the Liberation Organization's strategy of establishing the democratic Palestinian state specified in the resolutions of previous Palestinian National Councils.
> 5. Struggle along with the Jordanian national forces to establish a Jordanian-Palestinian national front whose aim will be to set up in Jordan a democratic national authority in close contact with the Palestinian entity that is established through the struggle.
> 6. The Liberation Organization will struggle to establish unity in struggle between the two peoples and between all the forces of the Arab liberation movement that are in agreement on this programme.
> 7. In the light of this programme, the Liberation Organization will struggle to strengthen national unity and to raise it to the level where it will be able to perform its national duties and tasks.
> 8. Once it is established, the Palestinian national authority will strive to achieve a union of the confrontation countries, with the aim of completing the liberation of all Palestinian territory, and as a step along the road to comprehensive Arab unity.
> 9. The Liberation Organization will strive to strengthen its solidarity with the socialist countries, and with forces of liberation and progress throughout the world, with the aim of frustrating all the schemes of Zionism, reaction and imperialism.
> 10. In the light of this programme the leadership of the revolution will determine the tactics which will serve and make possible the realization of these objectives.
> The Executive Committee of the Palestine Liberation Organization will make every effort to implement this programme, and should a situation arise affecting the destiny and the future of the Palestinian people, the National Assembly will be convened in extraordinary session.”











						The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel | PMW Analysis
					

The “State of Palestine” is just a stepping-stone to the destruction of Israel




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC’s report notes that: [emphasis added]

“Since 2007 when they asserted control over Gaza, the Hamas-run authorities have carried out at least 27 executions, most recently in April 2017.”

However, BBC audiences are not informed that under Palestinian Authority law, all executions require approval from the president, or that in 2005 Mahmoud Abbas issued a moratorium on death sentences.

Curiously, the BBC chose to illustrate this report with a photograph which has nothing to do with the story’s subject matter.







The original caption to that image photographed on August 24th reads:

“Armed fighters of Al-Quds Brigades, the military wing of Islamic Jihad seen aboard truck-mounted rockets and other weapons, during an anti-Israel military parade in Rafah, southern Gaza Strip. An Egyptian-brokered ceasefire between Israel and Islamic Jihad began late Sunday evening, August 7, 2022, and three days of violence ended.”

The BBC News website however chose to replace that caption with its own: [emphasis added]

“Israel often targets sites in Gaza it says are used to launch rockets against Israeli cities”

The final paragraph of the report erases Egypt’s occupation of the Gaza Strip in 1948:

“Israel occupied the Gaza Strip during the 1967 Middle East war. In 2005, it withdrew its troops and some 7,000 settlers.”

As we see (not for the first time), the BBC cannot resist gratuitously shoehorning Israel and ‘the conflict’ even into a report about internal Palestinian affairs. 

(full article online)










						BBC News shoehorns Israel into report on internal Palestinian affairs
					

An uncredited report headlined “Hamas executes two 'Israel collaborators' in Gaza” appeared on the BBC News website’s ‘Middle East’ page on September




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ How soon is the PA dismantling?  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The BBC’s report notes that: [emphasis added]
> 
> “Since 2007 when they asserted control over Gaza, the Hamas-run authorities have carried out at least 27 executions, most recently in April 2017.”
> 
> However, BBC audiences are not informed that under Palestinian Authority law, all executions require approval from the president, or that in 2005 Mahmoud Abbas issued a moratorium on death sentences.
> 
> Curiously, the BBC chose to illustrate this report with a photograph which has nothing to do with the story’s subject matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original caption to that image photographed on August 24th reads:
> 
> “Armed fighters of Al-Quds Brigades, the military wing of Islamic Jihad seen aboard truck-mounted rockets and other weapons, during an anti-Israel military parade in Rafah, southern Gaza Strip. An Egyptian-brokered ceasefire between Israel and Islamic Jihad began late Sunday evening, August 7, 2022, and three days of violence ended.”
> 
> The BBC News website however chose to replace that caption with its own: [emphasis added]
> 
> “Israel often targets sites in Gaza it says are used to launch rockets against Israeli cities”
> 
> The final paragraph of the report erases Egypt’s occupation of the Gaza Strip in 1948:
> 
> “Israel occupied the Gaza Strip during the 1967 Middle East war. In 2005, it withdrew its troops and some 7,000 settlers.”
> 
> As we see (not for the first time), the BBC cannot resist gratuitously shoehorning Israel and ‘the conflict’ even into a report about internal Palestinian affairs.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News shoehorns Israel into report on internal Palestinian affairs
> 
> 
> An uncredited report headlined “Hamas executes two 'Israel collaborators' in Gaza” appeared on the BBC News website’s ‘Middle East’ page on September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera-uk.org





Sixties Fan said:


> However, BBC audiences are not informed that under Palestinian Authority law, all executions require approval from the president,


Ahh, but who *is *the president of Palestine?

Abbass' term in office expired in January of 2009.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Ahh, but who *is *the president of Palestine?
> 
> Abbass' term in office expired in January of 2009.



You need to keep up. Dictator Abbas is president of something called the  Palestinian National Authority. The PNA is little more than a P.O. Box where the dictator collects his welfare checks. As there is no ''country of Pal'istan'', there is no president, just the dictator occupying territory,


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You need to keep up. Dictator Abbas is president of something called the  Palestinian National Authority. The PNA is little more than a P.O. Box where the dictator collects his welfare checks. As there is no ''country of Pal'istan'', there is no president, just the dictator occupying territory,


Good points, but who installed this dictator?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Good points, but who installed this dictator?


Same old conspiracy theory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Same old conspiracy theory.


Same old duck.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Same old duck.


Your conspiracy theories are your own nightmare.,


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chief of Staff of the Israel Defense Forces Lt. Gen. Aviv Kochavi is welcomed by an honor guard as he begins his first official visit to Morocco on July 19, 2022. (IDF Spokesperson's Unit) 




​
Lt. Gen. Belkhir el-Farouk, inspector general of the Royal Armed Forces of Morocco, arrived in Tel Aviv on Tuesday for an international military conference. Lt. Gen. Aviv Kochavi, Chief of Staff of the Israel Defense Forces, led an honor guard to greet him.

It was the first time a leader of an Arab country’s military paid a public visit to Israel.

El-Farouk will take part in the International Operational Innovation Conference, which the IDF is set to host. Delegations from 25 different countries are expected to attend.











						Historic First: Israel Hosts Commander of Moroccan Armed Forces | United with Israel
					

Lt. Gen. Belkhir el-Farouk will take part in the International Operational Innovation Conference, which the IDF is set to host.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Your conspiracy theories are your own nightmare.,


Conspiracy theories is a CIA propaganda term.


----------



## Sixties Fan

On September 15, 2020, Israel and the United Arab Emirates wrote history by signing the Abraham Accords and formalizing the birth of fruitful diplomatic relations.

Two years after the White House ceremony and there has been a multitude of bilateral agreements in all areas: trade, tourism, technology and innovation.


"I arrived here ten and a half months ago as Israel's first ambassador to the United Arab Emirates and since then we have had two visits from our president, two visits from our prime minister, about 20 visits from our ministers and we have signed 20 agreements, including the Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA)," Amir Hayek in an interview with the Emirates News Agency (WAM).


(full article online)




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/09/14/in-two-to-three-years-the-uae-will-be-among-israels-10-most-important-trading-partners/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Qatar, which have no diplomatic relations, have discussed opening a temporary Israeli office in the Gulf state during the World Cup, an Israeli official told AFP Wednesday.

Israel has not qualified for the tournament, which begins in November, but has announced a deal that will allow its citizens, like other foreigners, to obtain a Qatari entry visa with proof of ticket purchase.

“There was contact between Israeli and Qatari officials,” an Israeli diplomatic official said, confirming the discussions had centered on opening a “temporary” office for Israeli fans attending the World Cup.

(full article online)











						Israel confirms talks to open temporary office in Qatar for World Cup
					

Official says office would help visitors to Gulf nation, with which Israel has no diplomatic relations, during November soccer tournament, but says these are not diplomatic talks




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Aug. 5, Deutsche Welle Arabic wrote: “It has been four days since the Israeli military announced it is mobilizing forces to the ‘Gaza front’ and raised the level of alert all across the border and near the adjacent settlements as a precaution against attack that the [Islamic] Jihad movement may carry out.”

On Aug. 9, Deutsche Welle commendably corrected, replacing “settlements” with “areas.” On the other hand, the publicly-funded German media outlet failed to correct a second erroneous reference to “settlements” which had appeared the same day.

I24 News, for its part, on Aug. 18 commendably corrected an Aug. 4 reference to “Israeli settlements surrounding the Gaza Strip,” changing the erroneous characterization to “towns.” 

On Sept. 2, BBC Arabic corrected three separate references. The most recent report, Aug. 3, had erroneously reported: “Israel announced a situation of high alert and took several measures on its southern border with the Strip, including road closures in what is known as ‘the Gaza envelope settlements.” Editors commendably deleted the inaccurate reference to the “Gaza envelope settlements.”

Previously, on July 19, BBC Arabic referred to “Firing a bombshell on an Israeli settlement … the settlement of Netiv Ha’asara.” The corrected copy now refers to a town, as opposed to settlement.

Before that, on July 16, BBC Arabic wrongly referred to the “settlement of Nahshon.” The amended text correctly identifies Nahshon as a kibbutz. 
BBC Arabic has yet to address two pending complaints submitted by CAMERA Arabic on the exact same error dating back to April and July of 2022.

Counterfactual rhetoric has no place in any Western media outlet claiming impartiality. The fact that the report happens to be in Arabic does not exempt the media outlet from the basic principles of journalism requiring factual reporting.










						BBC, Deutsche Welle and i24News Correct Arabic Reports Falsely Citing 'Settlements'
					

CAMERA Arabic prompts multiple corrections after Arabic reports in BBC, Deutsche Welle and i24News falsely referred to Jewish communities within Israel's pre-1967 lines as




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ A surprise ?????  Seriously???]



Palestinian Media Watch reported yesterday:




> Early this morning Fatah released a video on its official Facebook page celebrating the terror attack. During the video, a text appeared on the screen with three important messages:
> 
> 1. "The Al-Aqsa-Palestine [Martyrs’] Brigades is officially announcing its operations (i.e., terror attacks)”
> 
> 2. “The Fatah Movement takes responsibility for the operations of its military arm [the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades]”
> 
> 3. "*The Fatah leadership announces that it has returned to the phase of the armed struggle*(i.e., Fatah’s euphemism for terror)"
> 
> The Al-Aqsa-Martyrs’ Brigades is an internationally designated terror organization. For years the United States, Europe, and other funders of the PA have tried to differentiate between Fatah which is headed by PA leader Mahmoud Abbas and its terror branch the Brigades. Palestinian Media Watch has argued all along that this differentiation is false and artificial. Now Fatah has officially confirmed that they are one organization, and Fatah is taking credit and responsibility for its murderous terror attacks.
> 
> The third part of Fatah’s announcement is also significant. For years PMW has been reporting that Fatah regularly declares that the pause in "armed struggle" - its euphemism for terror - against Israel is temporary and that the phase of the “armed struggle” will return. Now Fatah has officially announced that it has returned to terror.


The signs have been there for a while. For example, in May, Fatah released a video called "Security Services By Day, Fedayeen By Night," glorifying members of the Palestinian security services who have been involved in terrorism, including in 2021.



The supposed separation between Fatah's "armed wing" and "political wing" has always been artificial. The Fatah *political *party platform, in force since 2009, explicitly supports terror, glorifying terror and the destruction of *all *of Israel.


> The liberation of the homeland is the central axis of the Fatah Movement’s struggle...





> The Palestinian people’s *right to practice armed resistance* against the military occupation of their land remains a constant right confirmed by international law and international legality.
> 
> ,,,*Continued commitment to the culture of struggle*, and the permanent readiness to engage in resisting the occupation, and sacrifice for the homeland. Continuous education through regular organizational meetings and training courses. The issuing of Fatah circulars, to continue mobilizing the cadres of the movement and masses with the heritage of the Palestinian armed struggle. Celebrating our battles, and commemorating the history of our struggle and the permanent readiness to sacrifice.



Fatah and the PA have been acting consistently with this published manifesto - which includes BDS and labeling Israel as "apartheid"  - and yet I have not seen anyone besides me report on it.

The world and politicians and journalists and pundits like to pretend that Yasir Arafat agreed to end terrorism as a tactic in 1993. They ignore that he was behind the second intifada. They ignore the fact that Mahmoud Abbas never dismantled his party's terror wing. They ignore that Fatah says that killing Israelis is a legal right. And, today, they are ignoring the explicit support for terror that Abbas' Fatah is publishing on its own media. 

Fatah, the dominant political party in the Palestinian Authority, states what its goals and tactics are. Explicitly. Anyone who pretends that this is a peaceful movement for a state in the territories is either ignorant - or complicit with their real goal of destroying Israel. 

Fatah taking credit for terror is not a change in their philosophy or strategy. It is entirely consistent with what they have been saying and doing for years - but no one wants to listen.









						The most underreported story in the Middle East: Mahmoud Abbas' Fatah never abandoned terror
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish worshippers visiting the Temple Mount set a new record this week when the number of Jewish visits to the holy site since the beginning of the Jewish year crossed the 50,000 marker, for the first time in modern history.

This precedent number surpassed by a large margin all previous years, which stood at less than 30,000.

According to the count of the “Beyadenu – for the Temple Mount” organization, this number is a 95% increase from last year, when only 25,582 Jews visit the Temple Mount, and a 69% increase from the previous record of 29,420.










						50,000: New Annual Record Set in Jewish Visits to Temple Mount | United with Israel
					

Activists hope to bring 100,000 Jews to the Jerusalem holy site in the coming year.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Hollie

I suspect the various islamic terrorist franchises will eventually provide a provocation that Israeli forces will have to respond to. It may be another short, bloody skirmish that results in a lot of dead and wounded pallys but that will be the price of doing gee-had. 











						Hamas trying to instigate conflict in Jerusalem over Temple Mount
					

National Security Council chief Eyal Hulata says that Iran will only change nuclear policy if presented with a credible military threat.




					www.google.com
				




Hamas trying to instigate conflict in Jerusalem over Temple Mount - NSC chief Hulata

Hamas and extremist Palestinian forces are trying to escalate the situation on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, with the aim of having it develop into an all-out conflict with Israel, Eyal Hulata, head of the National Security Council, said on Thursday.

“There are constant efforts by Hamas and others to escalate and create a narrative that al-Aqsa is in danger and to turn Jerusalem into an explosive detonator,” Hulata said at the International Institute for Counter-Terrorism (ICT) in Herzliya


----------



## Sixties Fan

As is well-known, the city of Hebron is often the center of clashes between Israelis and Palestinians. Now a Palestinian kindergarten teacher has shed light on the nature of one of the “difficulties” faced by Palestinians in the city.



During an interview about Palestinian children in Hebron, a kindergarten teacher noted that one “difficulty” for the children is that “the settlers or Israelis sometimes call to them and give them a carton of chocolate milk or milk.” This is in addition to the children being afraid to cross a particularly busy street.



Why is Israeli kindness a problem?

Apparently because the kindergarten teacher and other adults want to maintain the PA libel that all Israelis are evil and only seek to harm Palestinian children. The kindergarten teacher clarified that they can’t take these gifts away from the kids “or throw it on the ground,” because the kids wouldn’t understand:


















> *Kindergarten teacher: *“Our difficulty with the children is that they are afraid to cross [the street] alone. We grab their hands and walk them safely to their homes. [Another] difficulty is that the settlers or Israelis sometimes call to them and give them a carton of chocolate milk or milk. We cannot take it from [the children] or throw it on the ground, because they do not understand the nature of the occupation. Therefore we gradually attempt to distance them from this.”
> [Official PA TV News, Sept. 1, 2022]​


Whereas living in Hebron can certainly be said to be complex for both Jews and Arabs, giving out and receiving chocolate milk shouldn’t be high on the list of problems.



But just as Palestinian Media Watch exposed that the governor of the Salfit district wants to prevent any friendly collaboration between Palestinians and Israelis by prohibiting access for Israelis to Palestinian stores, so too in Hebron it is unfortunate that actions that might foster friendly relations between Jews and Arabs – like offering a kid a carton of chocolate milk – is unwanted and discouraged by Palestinian educators.













						Israeli kindness to children is a problem for Palestinians | PMW Analysis
					

Israeli kindness Palestinian children




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Times of Israel reports:




> The head of a yeshiva in the southern West Bank settlement of Carmel said Friday that he was leading a study session when one of his students was struck in a suspected terror shooting.
> 
> The 18-year-old was moderately wounded in the attack Thursday night and taken to the hospital for treatment. Israeli security forces launched a manhunt in the area after the assailant fled.
> 
> Speaking with Kan public radio, Rabbi Natan Ofner of Yeshiva Reuta said his pupil was now listed as lightly hurt and was due to undergo surgery to remove shrapnel.



Palestinian terror groups are falling over themselves to praise the heroism of someone shooting through a yeshiva window, hoping to kill Jews.




> The People's Republic affirmed that this heroic operation comes* in fulfillment of the blood of the martyrs of our people and a victory for the suffering of the prisoners,*...The People's Republic stressed that this process confirms the extension of the resistance act, and proves the ability of the resistance in the West Bank to penetrate the complex Zionist security measures, in light of the continuation of security coordination and the pursuit of the resistance. To continue the option of struggle *until the last Zionist usurper leaves our land*, and you should expect more of these honorable operations in the coming days.
> 
> Hazem Qassem, a Hamas spokesman, said, "From the north of the West Bank in Jenin al-Qassam, to its south in Khalil al-Rahman,* the rebellious youth in the West Bank continue their fight *against the occupation army and its settlers."
> 
> The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine praised the  heroic operation: "It proves once again the* efficacy of revolutionary armed violence in responding to the crimes of the occupation.* "
> 
> The Popular Resistance Movement in Palestine blessed the heroic Hebron operation, saying: "Once again, the Palestinian resistance proves that it is capable of striking the Zionist security system, and its criminal plans against our Palestinian people fail." It added that "*the Hebron operation represents a painful blow* to the security coordination and to all calls for settlement and defeatism of the Zionist enemy, and* the escalation of heroic operations carried out by our brave men* in the Palestinian West Bank, will continue as long as the occupation is perched on our occupied land."



It seems that they are trying to convince themselves that this was a monumental victory, hoping that these tales of heroism will help them to recruit more members. I don''t know if Palestinians are buying any of this. 












						Look how proud Palestinian groups are at randomly shooting at a yeshiva
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Unfortunately, neither of these Palestinian governments holds regular elections, supports basic civil liberties – like freedoms of speech, assembly and religion – or enforces rule of law. Neither respects women's equality, and both violently persecute members of LGBTQ and religious minorities.

Anti-Israel commentators also usually neglect to acknowledge that Palestinians have been waging a terrorist war against Israel's existence since the state's birth in 1948. Much of Palestinian suffering results from Israel defending itself against these unrelenting attacks, as well as the Palestinian refusal to accept offers of land for peace and a state of their own.

Israel is often also faulted for passage of its "nation-state law" in 2018 – which declares that the country exists to fulfill the Jewish people's "right to self-determination." This attack, however, is a red herring, attempting to discredit a statute that in no way limits Israel's democratic liberties.

Note that this law does not infringe on the rights of individual Israelis, including its two million Arab citizens. Like many other nation states, it merely formalizes symbols of its people – in this case the Jewish people – such as the flag, national anthem and holidays.

Note, too, that while the nation-state law declares Hebrew to be the national language, this is not different than in the United States, in which English is the mother tongue. Nor does Israel's nation-state law establish any official religion – unlike some seven European countries that declare state religions in their very constitutions.

All of this is to point out that Israel can be a proud nation of the Jewish people while still cherishing and implementing one of the most diverse and freest democracies on earth. In fact, some would argue that it is precisely Jewish values that fortify and help guarantee Israel's robust democracy.

In short, no matter what slanderous accusations Israel's enemies employ, the Jewish state objectively remains one of the strongest and most successful democracies on earth. Tiny Israel provides political freedoms and economic opportunities unmatched by the overwhelming majority of the world's nations.

(full article online)




			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/statistics-show-israel-haters-are-wrong/


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Glowingly described as a “freedom fighter,” the “face of Palestinian resistance” and a “heroine,” Ahed Tamimi is perhaps one of the most recognizable Palestinians in the world.

The 21-year-old rose to prominence as a child in 2012 when footage of her slapping and kicking two Israeli soldiers who gently try to shepherd her away went viral online. 

In 2017, Tamimi was jailed for eight months after she was again videoed hitting and shoving IDF soldiers near her home in the West Bank village of Nebi Saleh. Under the terms of a plea bargain, she admitted to the aggravated assault of an IDF soldier, incitement to violence and disrupting soldiers on two other occasions.

In the decade since she first went viral, Tamimi has been the subject of thousands of articles and has given countless interviews to starry-eyed journalists (see here, hereand here).

Tamimi is once again in the spotlight as she drums up publicity for her new memoir, ‘They Called Me a Lioness: A Palestinian Girl’s Fight for Freedom,’ which tells the story of how she “came of age participating in nonviolent demonstrations against this action and the occupation at large.”

It appears Tamimi’s editors at Penguin Random House have an unusual definition of “nonviolent” considering the blurb proceeds to gush about how her “global renown reached an apex” when she was filmed _slapping_ a soldier.

Helping Tamimi shift copies of the memoir is CNN, which has done a sit-down interview with the “activist” and her co-author, Al Jazeera journalist Dena Takruri.

The problems with the resulting piece begin with the headline, ‘This Palestinian teen went viral for slapping an Israeli soldier. Now she’s telling her own story.’

If anyone was wondering what that story is, we can skip straight to the ending: it is the same story Tamimi has told countless times before. The one where she is repeatedly filmed hitting, kicking and spitting on Israeli soldiers before eventually being arrested and jailed.

The introduction to the interview reads like the foreword to a biography of Joan of Arc:



> Palestinians hailed Tamimi as a hero. Israelis called her everything from a troublemaker to a terrorist. Some in the international community positioned her as the face of a new generation taking a stand against militarism and colonialism. For Tamimi, however, it was the culmination of a lifetime of fear, anxiety and trauma.”


Note how interviewer Nadeem Muaddi juxtaposes “troublemaker” against “terrorist.” The two words — whose definitions contrast considerably — serve to paint Israel as confused. An unjust regime that throws all kinds of wild accusations at Tamimi to justify punishing her.

The intro continues:



> The book, co-authored by award-winning Al Jazeera journalist Dena Takruri, is the coming-of-age story of a girl whose life has been marked by violence and injustice at nearly every turn, and yet still believes it’s possible to forge a new, peaceful and just reality for Palestinians and Israelis alike.”


That Muaddi could even write this passage with a straight face is commendable. After all, far from believing in a “peaceful and just reality for Palestinians and Israelis alike,” Tamimi is a vocal proponent of “stabbings [and] martyrdom operations” against Israelis.

(full article online)










						CNN Publishes Gushing Interview With Palestinian Provocateur Ahed Tamimi Who Called for 'Stabbings and Martyrdom' | Honest Reporting
					

Glowingly described as a “freedom fighter,” the “face of Palestinian resistance” and a “heroine,” Ahed Tamimi is perhaps one of the most recognizable




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Success! Radio-Canada Retracts Claim That Israel Killed 49 Palestinian Civilians
					

French version appended below ... In the aftermath of the 3-day conflict between Israel and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) in




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

The group will meet officials from the White House, State Department, Congress, and Senate, and attend a bi-partisan roundtable discussion that will be held in Congress hosted by the Abraham Accords Caucus.

They will also meet representatives of the European Union, think tanks, academics, faith leaders, students, and philanthropists, each of whom will discuss how the Abraham Accords have changed their lives for the better.

“Leaders of Tomorrow is a great platform for connection and collaboration between young and talented professionals from our nations, throughout which we will discuss local, national, and global issues and come up with creative and innovative solutions,” said Majed Alseyabi of the UAE Youth Council. “As an Emirati, I’m part of the Abrahamic Accords, I believe that it’s my responsibility to build connections and culture to enhance a warm peace, based on tolerance, and co-existence.”

Mimouna Foundation Founder El Mehdi Boudra said the Leaders of Tomorrow program is is “an opportunity to bridge the gap between Jews and Muslims by creating an authentic space with a circle of emerging Arab and Israeli young leaders from the Abraham Accords countries to build a sustainable peace and better for future for our region.”

(full article online)









						Young Israelis, Emiratis, Bahrainis, and Moroccans To Celebrate Anniversary of Abraham Accords
					

Israel-is delegation of young Israelis, Emiratis, Bahrainis, and Moroccans in Washington DC. Photo: Israel-Is. A coalition of young Israelis, Emiratis, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The House Foreign Affairs Committee unanimously approved bipartisan legislation to block U.S. taxpayer money from funding antisemitic school material in Gaza Strip schools on Thursday. The bill will now go to the full House of Representatives for a vote.

The legislation would require the U.S. Department of State “to conduct an assessment of educational materials used in schools in Gaza and Palestinian Authority-controlled areas and determine if the materials encourage violence towards other groups, including Israelis,” and also gauge “if any US foreign aid is used to produce or disseminate such materials.”

The bill was introduced by Rep. Brad Sherman (D-Cal) and Rep. Brian Mast (R-Fla) and co-sponsored by Representatives David Trone (D-Md), Lee Zeldin (R-NY) and Josh Gottheimer (D-NJ).

(full article online)










						No Funds for Violent Palestinian Textbooks, say US Lawmakers | United with Israel
					

'American dollars must be spent in a way that reflects American values of tolerance and peace-building,' says Congressman Brad Sherman.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The International Association of Judges is holding its 64th annual meeting starting today in Tel Aviv. 

Besides the lectures, there will be excursions to Jerusalem, Masada and the Dead Sea.

As the welcome video says, they ask the jurists that are visiting to "judge with your own eyes."

One country that *won't *be there is Algeria.  Their National Union of Judges announced that they will boycott the meeting:



> The National Union of Judges announced the boycott of an annual meeting of the International Association of Judges due to its being held* in the occupied Palestinian territories. *After receiving an invitation from the International Association of Judges to participate in the annual meeting to be organized in *Tel Aviv in the occupied territories,*the Algerian organization formally informed the President of the Federation and the African Group of Judges Unions of its boycott of this event, explaining in its statement that   the boycott decision came out of its belief in the principles of* justice and human rights*, and in line with Algeria's official and popular position on the Palestinian cause and in solidarity with the Palestinian people.


Yes, the Algerian judges are judging themselves morally superior and more concerned with human rights to the 94 countries that are attending.

The World Justice Project ranks Algeria in the bottom half of all countries in the rule of law, 82nd among 139 countries ranked.

I don't think their presence will be missed.

Outside Morocco, Algeria, Iraq and Tunisia. most Middle East Arab countries are not even members of the IAJ.







Notice that Algeria considers Tel Aviv to be in "occupied territories." 




			https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/09/international-association-of-judges.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

Adin Haykin published a huge thread on Twitter detailing every Palestinian killed (or purportedly killed) by the IDF so far in 2022 in the West Bank.

He finds that the huge majority of the 83 killed were either members of terror groups or were killed while performing terror acts like stabbing or throwing Molotov cocktails.

By my count, 34 of them were members of Islamic Jihad, 18 from Fatah, five Hamas, and one each from the DFLP and PFLP. 

Of the others, most of them were involved in stabbing, violent riots and throwing Molotov cocktails. One tried to use a hammer on a policeman. Two were killed trying to infiltrate into Jewish communities. 

Four women were killed while trying to attack soldiers. 

Three were killed accidentally during fighting, including Shireen Abu Akleh. 

One died of a heart attack and Israel is being blamed.

Of those killed, at least 17 were children - and they were all involved in violence.

Read the thread and compare that information, accompanied with photos of their "martyr posters" and weapons, with how the UN and others describe them all as "victims."










						Analysis shows vast majority of those killed by IDF fire this year in West Bank were terrorists
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

Yeshiva University Cybersecurity Program Rockets Up in National Rankings​
*Yeshiva’s online cybersecurity master’s degree program at the Katz School for Science and Health recently obtained Fortune magazine’s ranking as the No. 2 cybersecurity graduate program in the country. It puts the program in an illustrious class with the likes of the University of California, Berkeley, and Johns Hopkins University.*

“Over the past five years, we’ve launched 25 new graduate programs in areas like artificial intelligence, cybersecurity, data analytics, the health fields, and speech and language pathology, and it’s brought this university over 60% growth in graduate-school students,” Dr. Ari Berman, president of Yeshiva University, told JNS.

“At the same time, it highlights our deep connection to Israel. One of Yeshiva University’s great strengths is that we are proud Zionists, and we look for opportunities to partner with Israel—to strengthen what I call the YU-Israel superhighway. The cybersecurity program is a great example of it,” said Berman, noting Israel’s status as a global leader in cybersecurity.

The _Fortune_ ranking, based on criteria such as the selectivity of students in grade point average and student-to-faculty ratios, comes at a time of massive growth and near-zero unemployment in the cybersecurity industry.
The five-year-old YU program is led by Sivan Tehila, an Israeli-American and noted cybersecurity expert. While the concept of cybersecurity in academia as a whole is still relatively new, she credits the program’s faculty for accelerating the program so quickly.
“It all starts with the faculty, who are professionals and leaders in the cybersecurity space. They work for huge companies like Google, Citibank and successful startups,” Tehila told JNS. “Another big differentiator is that this is a boutique program. Our students receive attention from beginning to end. It even extends afterward to the YU cyber alumni group that our graduates created.”

Read more -








						Yeshiva University Cybersecurity Program Rockets Up in National Rankings
					

It’s also drawing applicants outside the school’s traditional base, including more women and students from outside the country.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian and other Arab media have been whipped into a frenzy over the idea that more Jews will be visiting the Temple Mount during the upcoming holidays, with daily stories about how the Jews want to blow the shofar and bring the "arba minim" during Sukkot.

The Waqf wants Muslims to respond with  large turnout of their own during the Jewish holidays.


> The Ministry of Awqaf and Religious Affairs has warned of the danger of reviving “Jewish holidays” inside Al-Aqsa Mosque, and desecrating its sanctity and profaning it through the implementation of provocative rallies, *calling for a public mobilization to travel to Al-Aqsa and to confront the settlers’ incursions into it on the eve of the alleged holidays.*
> 
> She stressed that "Al-Quds and Al-Aqsa are a red line, and it is a sacred right that belongs to Muslims and *the Jews have no connection with it..."*
> 
> The Awqaf called on the Palestinian people in Jerusalem and all those who can reach Al-Aqsa *to intensify their presence in the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque and the Rabat there during the festive period *to limit the implementation of these incursions and marches.


This will make the Temple Mount look more like it did...in the times of the actual Temple!

During the Second Temple period, according to Josephus, there was an outer court of the Temple where gentiles could gather and buy animals to be sacrificed by the Jewish priests. It is mentioned in Christian scriptures as well. I don't believe that this courtyard is mentioned by name in the Talmud but Menachot 73b does say that many Gentiles did come to the Temple (or send offerings to the Temple from remote regions) to relay various kinds of sacrifices of their own.

The site of Al Aqsa Mosque, which is built on one of the Herodian extensions of the Temple Mount and therefore of lesser sanctity, is very possibly part of this so-called "Court of the Gentiles." (Various Christian maps of the Temple place this court in different locations, but most of them seem to say that the southern part where Al Aqsa Mosque is was at least part of it.)

Effectively, the Waqf is asking that Muslims make a pilgrimage to the site of the Temple on the Jewish holidays, including Sukkot, the same occasions that one may presume that gentiles traveled to the Temple Mount two thousand years ago to be part of the Jewish pilgrimage holidays.

So in a small and indirect way, the Waqf is asking Muslims to mimic what non-Jews did at the Temple so long ago. They are coming to the Temple at the times the Jews flock there to show their respect for what everyone knows has always been the most sacred Jewish spot.

Hajj Sameach!





			https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/09/waqf-asking-muslims-to-perform-talmudic.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, Arab schools in Jerusalem are on strike because Israel has been trying to encourage them to use the Israeli Arab curriculum instead of the antisemitic Palestinian curriculum. Israel provides additional funding for the schools that adopt the Israeli curriculum, but it is not mandatory; many schools have adopted it.

Arab media is falsely claiming that the Israeli curriculum is being "imposed" on Arab Jerusalem schools.

The preacher of Al-Aqsa Mosque, Sheikh Ikrima Sabri, told thousands of worshipers on Friday that “it is not permissible by Sharia to teach the Israeli curricula, and whoever teaches them is sinful, and so is whoever supports teaching them, and whoever sends his son or daughter to the school that teaches these curricula."

Shehab News among others shows examples of the highly offensive materials in Israeli Arab textbooks.

Prepare to be shocked!






"The countries surrounding the homeland"




"There are different religions in Israel but all worship one God"



"Sabbath is a holy day for the Jews, and the Wailing Wall is one of the holy spots for Jews"




"Jerusalem is the capital of Israel, where the Knesset, ministries, Supreme Court and other government institutions are"

The Palestinians are upset at materials that encourage tolerance. And no wonder. Compare these to materials issued by the Palestinian Authority that teach:




> "Jihad for the sake of Allah for the liberation of Palestine is a private obligation for every Muslim."
> 
> "The obligations towards Al Aqsa Mosque: Protecting and defending it, chasing away the Occupation, committing jihad, and dying as a martyr for the sake of liberating it."
> 
> "It is the right of any people captive under foreign occupation to use armed force for their freedom, independence, and right to self-determination."
> 
> "It is my duty to defend my motherland and not to neglect it; to redeem it with blood, possessions, and with the most precious things we have."
> 
> “The Jews are foreigners in this land, and Palestine is for its Arab Muslim population.”



There is no room for Jews in the Palestine that the children are taught to spill their blood for.

There is  direct line from these materials to terrorism. And that is really what they are fighting for.




			https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/09/examples-of-materials-in-israeli-arab.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel haters love to claim that Gaza is an Israeli open-air prison.

Gazans know better.

Sama News writes:




> The crisis of stranded travelers in the Gaza Strip continues, with* thousands of people wishing to leave the Strip still waiting.*
> 
> Informed sources told Al-Ayyam newspaper that the crisis that started since last May is still continuing, especially in the departure route, as thousands are waiting for their turn to travel from the Gaza Strip.





> The crisis continues despite the departure of more than 3,200 passengers per week, and *the stranded people have appealed to the Egyptian authorities to speed up their exit from the Strip,* by increasing the number of departures, and opening the crossing for an additional day per week, so that work will become six days instead of five.
> 
> Those stuck in the Gaza Strip are *forced to purchase the express travel service *through a specialized company, in order to expedite their departure from the Strip, despite its high financial cost....
> 
> With regard to the arrival route, the source confirmed that returning to the Strip is easier, but there is suffering in the journey to come, due to the turbulent conditions in the Sinai Peninsula and the *long hours of travelers staying at the Egyptian army checkpoints*, in order to allow them to reach the crossing.
> 
> The Rafah crossing operates* five days a week* from Sunday to Thursday.






Hamas publishes the list of people allowed to leave every day.  They are the ones who decide who can stay and who can go.

Egypt sometimes blocks specific people from coming for presumed security reasons, last week they blocked 86 out of 3200 people.

Israel has nothing to do with this. 

But it gets blamed.

(h/t Imshin)










						Egypt and Hamas' open air prison
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tamer Abu Bakra received a demolition notice for half of his already tiny 60-square-meter home.

But you won't hear a word about this from B'Tselem or ICAHD or HRW or Amnesty, who love to publicize when Palestinian homes are to be demolished.

Because this demolition notice came from Hamas.

Bakra put out an appeal on social media, saying the Khan Younis house "has been lived in by my father and my family since the Nakba, and it has been inherited from them to this day."

It had been burned down in 2020 and he has been rebuilding it himself.

Bakra said it is already too small to be called a "home."

Too bad he had the misfortune of building his house where no one would care if his home gets taken down.








			https://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/2022/09/a-palestinians-home-will-be-demolished.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian president Mahmoud Abbas is in New York to give his annual anti-Israel speech filled with lies to the UN. 

This comes on the heels of his Fatah party bragging about its terror wing attacking Israel in recent weeks. It has been only a month since Abbas said that Israel has inflicted 50 "holocausts" on Palestinians, only the latest of his many explicitly antisemitic statements he has made publicly.

Abbas' Wafa news agency has hundreds of articles trying to make Abbas look like a statesman, reporting breathlessly on his sending letters of congratulations to various world leaders on their national days and every meeting he has in Ramallah with even minor officials from countries or NGOs. For the New York visit, Wafa has a bonanza of photo ops trying to make Abbas look important showing him meeting with major officials. 

One of the featured photos is with Ronald Lauder, president of the World Jewish Congress, smiling while putting his arm around Holocaust denier Abbas.




Compare with with Abbas' publicity photos with other dignitaries in New York.

Spanish Prime Minister Pedro Sanchez:




President of the International Committee of the Red Cross Peter Maurer:



United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres:



No other official gives Abbas more than a handshake. 

But the head of the WJC, which is committed to fighting antisemitism worldwide, puts his arm around a dyed in the wool antisemite like Mahmoud Abbas. *While smiling. *As if it is an honor to be in the same room as a supporter of terror. 

The WJC issues several statements a week, but it did not condemn Mahmoud Abbas' "holocausts" statement, even though it was widely reported.

I have no problem with the head of a Jewish organization meeting Abbas, as a means to convey messages from the Jewish community or to encourage moves towards peace and away from terror. But it needs to be accompanied with a public message of what the meeting is meant to accomplish and a strong statement of condemnation of Abbas' antisemitic statements. 

In this case, as in other meetings between Lauder and Abbas, the subject matter is opaque - and all we see are the photo-ops which the Palestinians use as propaganda to pretend that they have no problem with Jews, but only with Israel. 

When the leader of a Jewish organization seemingly goes out of its way to treat an antisemite with more respect than anyone else does, we have a problem with our Jewish leadership.










						WJC president Ronald Lauder acts chummy with antisemite Mahmoud Abbas. He has lost the plot.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

CBC Ombud Acknowledges Shortcomings Of 'Our Montreal' Report Which Failed to Include Important Context About Anti-Israel Activist
					

HonestReporting Canada is pleased to share that, subsequent to a complaint we lodged with CBC last year regarding a CBC




					honestreporting.ca


----------



## Sixties Fan

The barrage of rockets from Gaza in early August caused the cancelation of many summer school programs in Israel. As the country held its breath, a quick ceasefire was called and Israel’s resilient society rebounded to cautious normality. That tense violent flare-up was the backdrop for the launch of the first-ever multi-ethnic sports summer camp for Bedouin and Jewish girls at Kfar Silver, near Ashkelon.

The 10-day overnight camp for girls aged 13-16, was a partnership between the Azrieli Foundation, World ORT, Kfar Silver, and Summer Camps Israel. The camp, called ONE TEAM, consisted of 25 Bedouin girls and 18 Jewish girls from all over Israel including Ra’anana, Modiin, Dimona, Ashkelon, Kiryat Gat, Tel Sheva and Abu Queidar.

The goal of the camp was to use sports as a platform to bring together diverse sectors in Israel while promoting a healthy shared society through women’s empowerment for leadership, coexistence, respect and friendship.

(full article online)









						At unique camp, Bedouin and Jewish girls discover they like each other
					

A first-ever sports summer camp empowered the teens to live together, play together, and dream together -- and even got them to put down their phones




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Day in the Life of a Muslim Hatzalah Volunteer in Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

'I am proud that I can help people regardless of faith or nationality.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s one of the great success stories of the United States-Israel relationship. For 50 years, the countries have collaborated on research through the U.S.-Israel Binational Science Foundation (BSF), resulting in breakthroughs in areas as diverse as robotics, cancer diagnostics, brain defect reversal, space exploration, chemical warfare protection and cancer drug development.

BSF’s celebration at Washington’s National Academy of Sciences last week marked the milestone and included the signing of an agreement for cooperation and joint investment in research in quantum science to develop the next generation of supercomputers.

“The BSF was formed in the early ’70s. And at that time science in Israel was very young and science in Israel was not very developed,” Yair Rotstein, former foundation executive director, told JNS. “In the beginning, BSF used to be the main source of funding for Israeli scientists. Now, the world has changed. And Israeli science is really world-class. The two cooperate more as partners now than when it was the Americans aiding Israeli science.”

(full article online)










						50 Years: Israel and US Celebrate Scientific Partnership | United with Israel
					

The collaborative efforts of the Binational Science Foundation have led to remarkable breakthroughs in many fields.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian rights group Al-Haq was blacklisted by Israel last year over its ties to a terrorist organization, the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which included a director of Al-Haq who served as a senior PFLP member and maintained close links to terrorist operatives.

In addition to several other employees having been arrested for PFLP involvement, Al-Haq has long acted as an apologist for other US-designated terrorist organizations, including Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).

It is, therefore, astonishing that reputable news outlets such as The Washington Post continue to give credence to a group that disguises its support for Islamist terrorism behind human rights concerns.

In a recent piece headlined, ‘_How an Israeli raid on a Palestinian rights group unfolded_,’ the WaPo regurgitates Al-Haq’s narrative that Israel is attempting to “defund, smear and silence” the group after an IDF raid on its offices in Ramallah.

(full article online)









						Washington Post Acts as Mouthpiece for Palestinian Group With Terror Links | Honest Reporting
					

Palestinian rights group Al-Haq was blacklisted by Israel last year over its ties to a terrorist organization, the Popular Front for the Liberation of




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslims making up history ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

No, the headline is not hyperbole.

Amad reports that the Council of Arab Information Ministers held its 52nd meeting on Thursday, and the top of the agenda is  "continuing Arab media support for the Palestinian cause, at the center of which is occupied Jerusalem....emphasizing all decisions related to the Palestinian cause, and working to keep the issue of Jerusalem, Al-Aqsa Mosque and the Islamic and Christian holy sites alive in the minds and hearts of Arabs and Muslims through media awareness programs." 

Abu Rudeineh, representing the PA, said that "the current battle taking place on the Palestinian land is the vision and Arabism of Jerusalem, noting that there is a movement on the international arena to confirm that East Jerusalem is the capital of the State of Palestine, and that there are Palestinian Islamic and Christian people and sanctities, which calls for collective Arab action to support the Palestinian vision and expose the Israeli lies targeting the city and its people."

There was a somewhat interesting autotranslation, where he added that a mini-committee will meet to set up mechanisms for urgent action on the international scene "to reveal the Israeli facts and establish the Palestinian narrative."

Indeed, Israel has facts and Palestinians only have a narrative. And the "information ministers" - really, propaganda ministers who can tell news media what to cover - are ready to push those lies. 

They also want to make May 11 a "global day of solidarity with the Palestinian media, which coincides with the anniversary of the assassination of the media martyr, Sherine Abu Akleh, as an expression of absolute solidarity with all Palestinian journalists and media professionals."











						Arab propaganda ministers meet to coordinate and prioritize lying about Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel okays 1,500 more entry permits for Gaza workers, bringing total to 17,000
					

Military liaison to Palestinians stresses, however, that expansion of quota -- to an eventual 20,000 -- contingent on ‘security stability’




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

That is the Dome of the Rock


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas is threatening war if any Jew manages to blow a shofar on the Temple Mount.

Palestinian media has been obsessed with Jews blowing the shofar for weeks. It began when Yehuda Glick played a recording on his phone of a shofar blast while visiting the Temple Mount, an event that was widely reported in Arab media as if he played the shofar itself.

Glick was banned from the Temple Mount as a result - something the Arab media did not report - and he therefore decided to blow the shofar from outside, near the eastern wall.

Muslims objected to that as well, and the Israeli police arrested Glick again. But Israeli courts ruled that there is no reason not to blow the shofar outside the Mount. 

Yet when Jews returned to blow the shofar again, they were arrested anyway, for "violating public order."

Five times a day, the loudspeakers on the Temple Mount blast the call of the muezzin at a decibel level 10 times higher than what the most accomplished shofar blower couldn't approach. (The numbers I see are 95 decibels maximum for the shofar but ss high as 110 decibels for muezzin loudspeakers in India, which I suppose are comparable to those on the Temple Mount.) Each muezzin call takes minutes, while the shofar blast takes seconds (except on Rosh Hashanah itself.)

Palestinian fear and anger at shofar blasts is antisemitism, and as if often the case, the proof can be seen in history.

Today, the Palestinians are saying that the spot that Glick blew the shofar is an Islamic cemetery. But back in 2006, they stopped shofar blowers at the Kotel HaKatan - not a Muslim holy place and not a cemetery .

I'm not certain whether Jews blew the shofar at the Kotel before the twentieth century, but I have news articles from 1914 and 1919 about shofar blasts for specific occasions (not on the holidays) to call attention to major events. Apparently, though, the shofar was blown routinely at the Kotel.





In 1929, just as today, Muslims managed to get the police (then British, now Israeli!) to acceded to their demands not to blow the shofar by threatening violence.

But brave Jews risked certain arrest every year from 1930 through 1947 to blow the shofar at the Kotel.




 The Mufti's objection to the shofar was his objection to Judaism. And the Palestinian objection to the shofar today is the exact same thing. 

Hamas says that Jews visiting the Temple Mount with shofars (and the lulav and etrog) will "lead to a battle nobody wants." But what they are really saying is that they hate the idea of Jewish human rights so much that they will go to war to try to prevent them.










						Palestinian anger at shofar blasts is just like when the Mufti demanded a shofar ban at the Kotel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How the UN gives international legitimacy to murderous regimes
					

Adam Bellos and guest Hillel Neuer discuss how UN Watch is fighting corruption and discrimination at the United Nations.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Shin Bet nabs Gaza-directed Hamas cell allegedly behind West Bank shooting attacks
					

Security agency says 'military squad' fired at vehicles under direction of terror operatives in enclave; Palestinian teen held for separate shooting attack at Israeli settlement




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Hezbollah official Ali Damoush gave a sermon today filled with antisemitic rhetoric.

He started off with a brief history of how Jews lied to and fought against Mohammed, but he adds that they were aided by Arabs  who were on the Jews' side.




> One of the most dangerous things that the Prophet faced during his journey and his preaching was the movement of hypocrisy that emerged within the Islamic community and which took a hostile position towards Islam no less dangerous than the hostile position taken by external forces, paganism, Judaism and others.
> 
> These people were pretending to support Islam and patriotism, but in reality they were plotting and conspiring against Muslims and believers, and they disrupted, incited, stirred up strife, struck the unity and cohesion of Muslims, frightened people, discouraged them and paralyzed their will, spread rumors, launched accusations, skepticism, and sabotage from within.
> 
> *Perhaps one of the most prominent actions they have done is to deal with the Jews and support them in their wars and conspiracies against Islam and Muslims.*


He then predictably draws a line between the Jews and Israel today. But his analogy from the "hypocrites" is a little surprising - it is not the Abraham Accords countries, but people in Lebanon who oppose Hezbollah!



> Here in Lebanon, we are afflicted with models of hypocrites, tools, and followers of embassies who put their hands in the hands of the enemies and prioritize the interests of the outside over the national interests.


Yes, this is a political speech pretending to be a sermon. Hezbollah's political rivals in Lebanon are as bad as Jew-lovers,
Damoush, who is on the designated list of terrorists by the US, says that Mohammed, in his wisdom, didn't act against the "hypocrites" militarily.  Similarly, Damoush says that those "hypocrite" Muslims need to be taught the correct Shiite way. And instead of having Lebanese officials look to the West for help in fixing their problems, Damoush wants Lebanon to enter the Axis of Evil:



> Opening the doors to Iran, China, Russia and even Syria will guarantee real solutions to the crises that Lebanon and the Lebanese suffer from. In this difficult and critical stage


What a coincidence that the Quran can be interpreted in exactly the manner needed!
Even though the Jewish part was peripheral to his sermon, the antisemitism is unmistakable - except for those who refuse to see it. 













						Top Hezbollah official preaches Quran against Jews - and Hezbollah's Lebanese opponents
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Book Review | Peace and Faith: Christian Churches and the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict
					

This lengthy edited volume contains an introduction, sixteen chapters (organized into Parts I-III), appendix (on the history of antisemitism), notes, bibliography, list of contributors, and index. It ...



					fathomjournal.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guardian peddles disproven cliche about terror's root cause
					

A Guardian article by Bethan McKernan, ("‘It’s going to explode’: young Palestinians look to the gun amid Israeli offensive", Sept. 21), includes a stra




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

A German official appointed to confront antisemitism has been himself accused of “Jew-hatred” after he accused the “father of the Israel Defence Forces” of being a “murderer”. 

Michael Blume, Baden-Württemberg’s state commissioner for combating antisemitism, accused Major-General Orde Wingate of being a “war criminal” and “British murderer”. 

Zionist Wingate is revered in Israel, where he is considered the father of the IDF. Streets and squares are named after him, as well as the national centre for physical education and sports, the Wingate Institute. 

Following Blume’s comments, which first appeared on his Twitter account, several leading military, diplomatic and intelligence experts in the UK, the US and Israel have urged the government of Baden-Württemberg to fire him. 

Retired British army chief Colonel Richard Kemp, who commanded troops in Afghanistan, said: “Wingate was a highly decorated British officer who was killed fighting for his country in the Second World War and bravely defended Jews in Palestine against murderous Arab gangs in the 1930s. 

“He was a committed Zionist, revered as a hero and friend in Israel. 

"That is enough to incite hatred from those opposed to Israel and Zionism. Germany, of all of the countries in the world, has a responsibility to fight Jew-hate at every turn and for one of its public officials — whether or not he’s an antisemitism commissioner — to support this sickness is a cause for national disgrace. Herr Blume shames Germany and should resign or be fired.” 

Brigadier-General Amir Avivi, founder and CEO of the Israel Defense and Security Forum (IDSF), said: “The late Orde Wingate was a trailblazer and revolutionary military commander whose daring raids and tactics are still studied at military schools around the world. 

Wingate fought gallantly against oppressors on at least three continents, and will forever be enshrined in Israeli memory as a hero.” 

And former Israeli ambassador to the US Michael Oren, himself a former paratrooper who fought in the 1982 First Lebanon War, said Blume “should resign” for denigrating the British general. 

Richard Grenell, the former US acting director of national intelligence during the Trump administration, also called for Blume to quit. “Blume stokes antisemitism and isn’t uniting people. 

"He should either resign or be forced to quit.”

Grenell served as ambassador to Germany and is on the Holocaust Memorial Council in Washington. 

The Simon Wiesenthal Center classified Blume’s output as the seventh worst outbreak of antisemitism in 2021. In 2019, he liked a Facebook post likening Israelis to Nazis, prompting the Wiesenthal Center’s top Nazi-hunter, Efraim Zuroff, to urge him to resign. 

Wiesenthal Center associate dean Rabbi Abraham Cooper said: “Haters of Zionists and Zionism seek to denigrate and demonise our people’s history. Can anyone still question Blume’s antisemitism? Surely German authorities can find someone to be antisemitism czar who is prepared to fight Jew-hatred, not contribute to it.” 

And Dan Pollak, director of government relations for the Zionist Organization of America, said: “These quotes by Michael Blume are unacceptable and, together with his other antisemitic actions, clearly require the German state of Baden-Württemberg to remove him from his post as commissioner. 

“The ZOA stands against Jew-hatred of all kinds, but it is particularly unacceptable when it comes from a government official whose job it is to fight against antisemitism.” 

Pollak, a former US Navy submarine officer, added, “Like so many anti-Zionists, Michael Blume cannot hide his actual agenda of Jew-hatred. 

"He should resign or be fired at once.” 

Israel’s first prime minister, the late David Ben-Gurion, thought that Wingate might have become the IDF’s first chief of staff, had he not been killed during the Second World War and Sir Winston Churchill said of him: “I had recognised him as a man of genius, and I hoped he might become a man of destiny.” 

And the late IDF chief of staff and defence minister Moshe Dayan said of Wingate: “He taught us everything we know.” 

Wingate, an officer steeped in the traditions of Christian Zionism, served in Mandatory Palestine from 1936-39. He created and commanded the Special Night Squads - armed groups of British and Hagana volunteers - to fight Arab saboteurs and terrorists. He is buried in the United States Military Cemetery in Arlington, Virginia.




https://www.thejc.com/news/world/german-antisemitism-czar-is-accused-of-'jew-hatred'-S7mOrkoYjK8zmoWhozPvi


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Silent Strategic Land War Against the Jewish State of Israel
					

Few people understand the silent strategic land war taking place against the Jewish state of Israel.




					pulseofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 1

As he does every year, Mahmoud Abbas gave an anti-Israel speech to the UN. And as with every other one on record, it was filled with lies.

Here are some of them, based on the official speech (he sometimes ad libs outside the speech, often betraying more  antisemitism...)



> I speak to you on behalf of more than fourteen million Palestinian people, whose parents and grandparents lived through the tragedy of the “Nakba” seventy-four years ago, and they are still living the effects of this “Nakba”, which is a disgrace to humanity, especially those who conspired, planned and carried out this heinous crime.


The "Nakba" came about because Arabs did not accept the concept of a Jewish state in any boundaries. They chose to fight. They lost. No one "planned" to expel Arabs. It was a war started by the Arabs, not a "heinous crime" started by Jews. 

Notice that his definition of "Palestinian" is anyone who lived in Palestine in 1947-48. Meaning, anyone who lived there for centuries beforehand and who left is not a Palestinian. Abbas is admitting that the concept of "Palestinian people" is less than a century old. 



> More than five million Palestinians have been suffering under the Israeli military occupation for fifty-four years.


There were less than a million Arabs in the West Bank and Gaza after the Six Day War.



> It has become clear, ladies and gentlemen, that Israel, which disavows the resolutions of international legitimacy, has decided not to be our partner in the peace process. Israel is the one that destroyed the Oslo Accords it signed with the Palestine Liberation Organization. It is the one that, with its current policy, has premeditated and determined to destroy the two-state solution, which proves with conclusive evidence that they do not believe in peace, but in the policy of imposing a fait accompli by brute force and aggression, and therefore there is no longer an Israeli partner with whom to talk.


Oslo died with the second intifada, orchestrated by the leaders of the PLO that had pledged to stop all terror. Israel kept on trying for peace for years afterwards and the PLO - first Arafat, then Abbas - kept saying no. This is historical revisionism. 



> It thus ends the contractual relationship with us, and makes the relationship between the State of Palestine and Israel a relationship between an occupying state and an occupied people, and nothing else. We will not deal with Israel except on this basis, and we demand the international community to deal with it on this basis as well. This is Israel’s choice, not ours.


The Palestinian Authority, which Abbas unilaterally declared to be the "State of Palestine," was created by the Oslo Accords. If he says that they don't have any legal force, he is the president of - nothing.

Abbas wants the benefits of Oslo but none of the responsibilities.


> Israel is carrying out a frantic campaign to confiscate our lands and spread its colonial settlements and plunder our resources, as if this land was empty and had no owners, just as it did in 1948.


Palestinians have been saying this for decades. Yet the percentage of land Israel has legalized for settlements is virtually the same as it was 25 years ago. 

Oh, and in 1948, the percentage of land privately owned by Arabs was about 20%. The rest was owned by the ruling country.










						Let's list the lies in Abbas' UN speech (part 1)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 2

Continuing on exposing Mahmoud Abbas' lies in a single speech to the world...



> Moreover, the Israeli government allowed the formation of racist Jewish terrorist organizations that practice terrorism against our people, and provided them with protection as they attack the Palestinians and call for their expulsion from their homes. At the top of these terrorist organizations are the Hilltop Youth, the price tag groups, Lahava, and the Temple Trustees, and these terrorist organizations are led by members of the Israeli Knesset, and, in this context, we call on the international community to put these terrorist organizations on the lists of global terrorism.


Have these groups placed bombs on Arab buses or encouraged their members to kill Arabs? I am unaware of that. However, some of them have done illegal things and they were arrested by the Israeli police. So claiming that Israel supports them is another lie.

Abbas is trying to say that Israel is guilty of everything he himself is guilty of. After all, the Al aqsa Martyrs Brigades are part of his Fatah organization and takes credit for terror attacks.


> Israel has left us nothing of the land to establish our independent state in light of its frenzied settlement attack, so where will our people live in freedom and dignity? Where will we establish our independent state to live in peace with our neighbors?


The land situation is virtually the same as it was during the Oslo process. 


> Israel is imposing forged educational curricula in our schools in occupied Jerusalem, in violation of international law, and disrupts the presidential and legislative elections in Palestine, by preventing Palestinian citizens of Jerusalem from participating in them, as took place in three previous elections (1996, 2005, 2006), and enacts racist laws that it perpetuates a system of racial discrimination, an Apartheid against our people in front of the international community, and evades accountability and punishment, so why not hold Israel accountable for violating international law?


Here is a firehose of lies.

Israel is encouraging Arab schools in Jerusalem to use the Israeli curriculum, it is not forcing anything. 

The curriculum is accurate and the criticisms of it by Palestinians are ludicrous.

Israel is not stopping Arabs in Jerusalem from participating in elections; they just have to travel a few minutes to get to a polling booth - or they can vote at post offices. Abbas is the one who has used Israel as an excuse not to hold elections. 

Israel has no racist laws. The lists given by anti-Israel groups are not discriminatory.

Israel does not perpetuate a system of racial discrimination. It treats Arab and Jewish citizens equally, and it treats non-citizens differently from citizens, just like every other country does.

Israel does not practice apartheid and this is simply an antisemitic slur. 




> Israel has not refrained from the repeated violation of our land and its recent closure of the headquarters of six Palestinian human rights organizations operating in the Palestinian territory, in accordance with Palestinian and international law, after it had accused them in the past of being terrorist organizations, while the whole world rejected and condemned this accusation, after confirming it was baseless.


The links between those groups and terror groups, especially the PFLP, are beyond dispute. 











						Let's list the lies in Abbas' UN speech (part 2)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 3

Continuing on listing Mahmoud Abbas' lies at the UN on Friday.


> Since its inception, Israel has committed brutal crimes against our people, when it destroyed 529 Palestinian villages, expelled their residents from them during and after the 1948 war, and expelled 950,000 Palestinians, more than half of the Palestinian people at the time, from their homes, according to the records of the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA).  and committed more than fifty massacres since 1948 to this day, which claimed the lives of tens of thousands of children, women, the elderly and innocent people, and everyone remembers the massacre of children in the war on Gaza last year, which killed 67 children.


Every single one of these numbers is a lie. 

Some of the supposed villages listed in one database had zero population - and zero area - in 1948, but somehow magically they have "refugee" descendants!







Most historians (Morris, Khalidi) estimate far fewer depopulated villages and towns. 

Most Palestinian Arabs were not expelled in 1948, they left on their own out of fear.

UNRWA doesn't claim 950,000 refugees - it said there were 725,000. Even that is an exaggeration.

50 massacres by Israel? Only 15 rate mention in Wikipedia, where anyone can post anything. 

Tens of thousands of children, women, the elderly and innocent Palestinians killed by Israel?  That is absurd. You can do the math here.

Even the claim of 67 children killed in Gaza in 2021 is a lie (the UN says fewer), but nearly all were killed when Israel aimed at legitimate targets of war.



> We do not accept that we remain the only party that adheres to the agreements we signed with Israel in 1993, agreements that no longer exist on the ground, due to Israel's continued violation of them.


The Palestinians certinly do not adhere to the most basic parts of the Oslo process, starting with the initial 1993 letter signed by Arafat claiming to end all support for terror. I recently listed many violations by the Palestinians of Oslo agreements. I haven't seen the Palestinian list of Israeli violations so I cannot easily show how that is a likely lie. 




> Therefore, I present today to this UN organization, the title of international legitimacy in this world, with a formal request to implement General Assembly resolution 181, which formed the basis for the two-state solution in 1947, as well as resolution 194 calling for the right of return of Palestine refugees.


The entire Arab world unanimously rejected both of those resolutions. Israel accepted both of them (194 with reservations on which specific refugees could be returned.) Now, Abbas says he wants to implement them, seven decades later?

This is a joke. 

UNGA 194 did not call for the "right of return." It quite specifically did not use the language of rights. Israel allowed many to return and offered to allow many more - and this was rejected. 

The "right of return" is a myth that is meant to destroy the Jewish state. And that is exactly what Abbas is demanding now. Isn't it strange that a purported national leader demands that his people go to his enemy that he considers an apartheid state? Either he knows the apartheid libel is a lie or he doesn't cre much about his own people's welfare.




> Perhaps I need to remind you that Israel's commitment to implement these two resolutions was a condition for the acceptance of its membership in your esteemed international organization.


This is yet another Palestinian lie. There is no conditional language in the resolution accepting Israel as a UN member state. 



> All glory to the righteous martyrs of the Palestinian people who enlightened the path of freedom and independence with their pure blood.


Unlike the rest of the speech, this is not s lie.

This statement, and his subsequent language honoring prisoners, is explicit support for terrorism and terrorists. 

And no one at the UN or the media called him out on this.













						Let's list the lies in Abbas' UN speech (part 3)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

When architect and urban planner Tareq Nassar looks out over east Jerusalem, he doesn’t only see the dense sprawl.

His focus is on the thousands of unused rooftops and how they could be transformed into green spaces that provide a perfect environment for cultivating bees.

This vision led him to cofound the Sinsila Center for Urban Sustainability with Jewish Israeli cofounder Liel Maghen, a social educator who works at think tank The Forum for Regional Thinking (FORTH).

Nassar and Maghen met five years ago when Maghen was working in Jerusalem and looking for projects that could bring Jewish and Arab communities together in sustainable partnerships. They began with small learning programs and progressed to form working groups across the city.

The first step to setting up the project came four years ago when they started looking for a location that would attract the community and demonstrate what could be achieved on rooftops and courtyards in their own homes.

The empty terraces of eastern Jerusalem’s public Central Library seemed the perfect option and were soon transformed into a community garden with apiaries. Next, classrooms were set up in the building to teach biodynamic beekeeping.

The Jerusalem Woman’s Beekeeping Cooperative remunerates them for their supply of honey. In return, the co-op does the harvesting, producing, marketing and selling of pure honey and honey-based cosmetics and candles.

Next year, 200 more women will begin the course. The target set for 2024 is 544 beekeepers with 1,000 hives.

(full article online)










						Arab and Jew Bring ‘Sweet’ Employment to Jerusalem | United with Israel
					

Tareq Nassar saw empty rooftops and high unemployment among Arab women of Jerusalem and hatched a honey of an idea to address both issues.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The decline of the PA’s influence, and the commensurate rise of Iranian-sponsored rivals, is newsworthy.

The PA was created because of the U.S.-backed Oslo peace process nearly three decades ago. In return for promising to renounce terrorism and to cooperate with Israeli officials, the PA has received considerable international aid. Despite the PA’s rejection of several U.S. and Israeli offers for peace in exchange for the creation of an independent Palestinian state, support for the PA has, for better or worse, remained a linchpin of U.S. Middle East strategy ever since.

The PA used to control the Gaza Strip—only to lose elections, and a subsequent brief war, to Hamas in 2006 and 2007, respectively. These events shocked many Western observers, many of whom had believed that the more overtly Islamist Hamas represented the past, not the future. 

Iran hopes to have its proxies control the West Bank, as well. As FDD’s Mark Dubowitz and David Maxwell have argued, Iran seeks to engulf Israel in a “ring of fire.” With Hezbollah ensconced in Lebanon and Syria, Hamas controlling Gaza and a weak Hashemite monarchy in Jordan, the West Bank is the final remaining outpost. Should Iranian proxies take it, Tehran would be better positioned to accomplish its stated ambition: Israel’s destruction.

The Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting and Analysis (CAMERA) has been warning of growing Iranian influence in Fatah-ruled territories for years. And while Abbas has been steadfastly anti-Iran, this should not be taken for granted.

Arafat played a key role in supporting Iran’s 1979 Islamic Revolution and maintained ties to the regime for decades. Indeed, the 2002 Karine A affair, in which the IDF intercepted 50 tons of Iranian weapons bound for Arafat, played a key role in the George W. Bush administration’s decision to forswear support for the PLO chieftain. And as CAMERA has documented, in recent years, several top Fatah officials, such as Abbas Zaki, have called for renewing ties to Tehran.

For now, more violence and instability seem likely, with some analysts warning that the upcoming Jewish High Holidays, in late September and early October, will bring more terrorist attacks. 

In Ernest Hemingway’s _The Sun Also Rises_, a character is asked how he went bankrupt. “Gradually, then suddenly,” he replies. In the West Bank, the United States might soon find itself in a similar predicament.

(full article online)









						Will Iran Soon Control the West Bank?
					

With Hezbollah ensconced in Lebanon and Syria, Hamas controlling Gaza, and a weak Hashemite monarchy in Jordan, the West Bank is the final remaining outpost.




					nationalinterest.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ That could work......but it will never happen.  Saudi Arabia, maybe?  ]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> When architect and urban planner Tareq Nassar looks out over east Jerusalem, he doesn’t only see the dense sprawl.
> 
> His focus is on the thousands of unused rooftops and how they could be transformed into green spaces that provide a perfect environment for cultivating bees.
> 
> This vision led him to cofound the Sinsila Center for Urban Sustainability with Jewish Israeli cofounder Liel Maghen, a social educator who works at think tank The Forum for Regional Thinking (FORTH).
> 
> Nassar and Maghen met five years ago when Maghen was working in Jerusalem and looking for projects that could bring Jewish and Arab communities together in sustainable partnerships. They began with small learning programs and progressed to form working groups across the city.
> 
> The first step to setting up the project came four years ago when they started looking for a location that would attract the community and demonstrate what could be achieved on rooftops and courtyards in their own homes.
> 
> The empty terraces of eastern Jerusalem’s public Central Library seemed the perfect option and were soon transformed into a community garden with apiaries. Next, classrooms were set up in the building to teach biodynamic beekeeping.
> 
> The Jerusalem Woman’s Beekeeping Cooperative remunerates them for their supply of honey. In return, the co-op does the harvesting, producing, marketing and selling of pure honey and honey-based cosmetics and candles.
> 
> Next year, 200 more women will begin the course. The target set for 2024 is 544 beekeepers with 1,000 hives.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab and Jew Bring ‘Sweet’ Employment to Jerusalem | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Tareq Nassar saw empty rooftops and high unemployment among Arab women of Jerusalem and hatched a honey of an idea to address both issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


The Palestinians have been farming rooftops for years.


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> [ That could work......but it will never happen.  Saudi Arabia, maybe?  ]



Islam'isms newest ''most holy'' site. Number 8,054.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*German Chancellor Olaf Scholz: *
“I am *disgusted* by the outrageous remarks made by Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas [saying Israel committed “50 holocausts”]. For us Germans in particular, any relativization of the singularity of the Holocaust is *intolerable and unacceptable.*”  

*Head of PA Teachers’ Union - representing 60,000 teachers - funded by Germany and the EU, on “holocausts” Israel is committing:  *


*“Massacres have happened to the Palestinian people that were worse than the Holocaust” *
*“The Palestinian holocaust has not ended... daily measures are a holocaust that renews every day… it attempts to do to our Palestinian people what they did to [the Jews] in Germany” *
*"The Palestinian people has also been subjected to massacres, more than the Jews in Germany experienced” *
*“[Abbas] is the most knowledgeable person on the thinking of the occupation (i.e., Israel) and the thinking of Zionism, because he wrote [a thesis] about the comparison between Zionism and Nazism” *
*“Abbas… wrote about Nazism and Zionism, that they are two sides of the same coin” *
The hate speech above was disseminated on PA TV by Saed Erziqat, head of PA’s General Union of Palestinian Teachers and is far more odious than PA Chairman Mahmoud Abbas’ libel that “Israel committed 50 holocausts.” German Chancellor Olaf Scholz said he was “disgusted” by Abbas’ “outrageous… intolerable and unacceptable,” statement. Now Abbas’ hate-speech has been repeated and compounded by a top PA educator on official PA TV, and was included in a letter written on behalf of 60,000 Palestinian teachers, whose salaries are paid by Germany and the EU. This is what Palestinian teachers are taught to believe and is what Palestinian children are learning from their teachers, that Germany is funding. 

Ironically, German and the EU are funding PA teachers specifically because the donors don’t want their money to go to PA hate and terror promotion. After Palestinian Media Watch presented US and European donors to the PA with documentation that the PA was using their donor money to pay salaries to terrorist prisoners, many donor countries stopped funding the PA’s general budget in order not to fund the terror salaries. Among the projects the EU and Germany chose to fund instead were the salaries of the PA teachers, thinking this was a secure, non-terror and non-hate related contribution.  

But now Saed Erziqat, the head of the PA’s General Union of Palestinian Teachers that represents 60,000 educators, has revealed that the teachers’ union has adopted a hate ideology of Holocaust “relativization” and Antisemitism. Erziqat came to the defense of Abbas’ “50 holocausts” libel. The teachers’ union leader repeatedly compared Israel to Nazis, saying that what Israel has done to the Palestinians is “worse than the Holocaust itself”:  























(full article online)









						Germany wake up! Do you know what Holocaust denial you are funding? | PMW Analysis
					

Germany wake up! Do you have any idea what hate you are funding?




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

France's Liberation news site has an article on Mahmoud Abbas that agrees, in the headline, that he is an authoritarian.





This has been obvious for years, but Western media has resisted saying it. 

It is based on an AFP interview from Monday of Nasser Kidwa, Yasir Arafat's nephew who was pushed out of Fatah by Abbas last year. “He does what he wants, without consideration for anything: the law, the institutions, the traditions (...) It has become totalitarian”, Kidwa said.

Unfortunately, the article seems to linger more on how Abbas has appeared to be "collaborating" with Israel by maintaining some pretense of holding to the Oslo Accords. It quotes critics of Abbas who would be more authoritarian than he is. What is best for Palestinians themselves seems to be hardly a consideration. 

I have yet to see a Western media outlet mention that Abbas controls the executive. legislative and judicial branches of the Palestinian government, as well as a terror group.

So to see any real discussion of the true immorality of Mahmoud Abbas, you need to go to niche sites like Gatestone Institute to read real experts like Khaled Abu Toameh.










						A Western media outlet notices that Mahmoud Abbas is a dictator
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Last week, member of Congress Rashida Tlaib said  at a Palestine Advocacy Day event, “I want you all to know that among progressives, it becomes clear that you cannot claim to hold progressive values yet back Israel‘s apartheid government.” 

The formulation asserts both the lie that Israel is an apartheid state and that people cannot be both progressive and support Israel. 

One does not see similar litmus tests for progressives. Indeed, the virtually unanimous support that the anti-Israel crowd has for the emphatically Islamist, regressive groups like Hamas, Hezbollah and Islamic Jihad shows the absurdity of the idea that these supposed progressives support only progressive causes.





This was already evident back in 2006 when gender theorist Judith Butler said, "Yes, understanding Hamas, Hezbollah as social movements that are progressive, that are on the Left, that are part of a global Left, is extremely important." 



If Hamas is part of the global Left, and an Israel where there are equal rights for Arabs and women and gays is cast as part of the bigoted far-Right, then the terms have lost all meaning.

But there is another political theory that is far more powerful than the arbitrary Left/Right divide. 

Jew-hatred explains the obvious contradictions between what "progressives" claim to believe and what they actually believe. 

And it works both ways. Far right Jew haters, who are far more willing to take pride in their bigotry, regularly pretend to be pro-Palestinian - happily quoting the most far-Left personalities. The racist shooters at Overland Park and Pittsburgh  were partly fueled by the antisemitism of the Left. 

The far-Right pretense of caring about Palestinian human rights is as transparently false as the far-Left pretense of caring about women's and gay rights while supporting Hamas. 

Another proof that antisemitism trumps Left/Right politics comes from the new West Bank terror group, called The Lion's Den. As Khaled Abu Toameh reports:



> This is the first organized armed group that consists of gunmen belonging to a number of Palestinian factions – including Fatah, Hamas, IJ and the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.


The PFLP is a Communist group. Islamic Jihad and Hamas are Islamist groups. How can they work together?

Because for antisemites, there is no Right and Left. Those political affiliations are excuses for their hate of Jews, not the reasons for it. Arab antisemites are far less wedded to their supposed Leftist or Islamist Rightist causes than they are to hating Jews - but it is the exact same logic that allows Western "progressives" to be as hypocritical as Western white supremacists who pretend to love Palestinian Arabs. 

The only consistency is Jew-hate. 

Perhaps it is time to resurrect the political parties like the late 19th century Deutschsoziale Antisemitische Partei whose primary ideological basis was antisemitism, so these people on the Right and Left can join together and enjoy consistent political positions. 

The Lion's Den is a model for how today's antisemites can put aside their differences for the greater good of ethnically cleansing Jews from the planet.











						Rashida Tlaib, the Lion's Den, and the ubiquity of Jew-hate across political boundaries (plus comic)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jordan’s dictator falsely claims that Israel is undermining the status quo in Jerusalem, and one week later there are women in the Old City chanting they will liberate al-Aqsa with blood and fire.​
(full article online )









						Jordan's Abdullah needs to stop spreading blood libels against Israel
					

Jordan’s dictator falsely claims that Israel is undermining the status quo in Jerusalem, and one week later there are women in the Old City chanting they will liberate al-Aqsa with blood and fire.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Haddad is the CEO of “Together – Vouch for Each Other,” an organization that aims to enhance the connection between the Arab sector and the rest of Israeli society.

“I have been hearing that Al Aqsa is in danger since I was born,” he tells Ellie Cohanim in this week’s episode of “Global Perspectives.” “This is a complete lie, Al Aqsa was never in danger, Israel is actually doing absolutely everything to protect it.”

Fighting crime in the Arab sector​Cohanim and Haddad discuss several pressing issues connected to the Arab sector, including the high level of violent crime within the community.

According to Haddad, Israel should focus on three elements to address the emergency.

“First of all, we need harsher punishments,” he says, pointing out that when criminals are caught, they often receive very light sentences.

“Second, we need a police unit that knows how to deal with crime in our society,” he suggests. “We need something like an elite unit who knows how to get the job done.”

The third element of the strategy is education, “because when we educate from age zero to handle conflicts with dialogue and not with violence, this is something that will eventually help with upcoming generations.”

Holocaust education​Speaking of education, Haddad also shares his experience of leading Arab Israeli youth on a visit to Auschwitz.

“It was something unbelievable,” he tells Cohanim. “This is the way to fight anti-Semitism and racism at the same time.”










						Arab Israeli activist: No danger to Al Aqsa Mosque
					

The Al Aqsa Mosque is not in danger as Israel does everything to protect it, says Arab Israeli activist Yoseph Haddad.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Where is Jenin Located?​Jenin is located in the northern West Bank, relatively close to the Green Line and Israeli communities established before 1967.

In relation to major Israeli cities, Jenin is 31 miles (50 km) from Haifa, 40 miles (65 km) from Tel Aviv, and 48 miles (77 km) from Jerusalem.

This means that, if Hamas and Islamic Jihad gain control of the West Bank, three of Israel’s major population centers will be within the firing range of between 5 to 10 of these US-designated terror organizations’ deadly rockets.

Jenin and the Surrounding Area​As the largest city in the region, the terror hub within Jenin has impacted the surrounding town and villages by radicalizing local inhabitants. During this recent rise in violence, a number of attacks have been committed by residents of these neighboring towns.

On March 29, 2022, a Palestinian terrorist from Ya’bad (approximately 12.4 miles / 20 km west of Jenin) murdered five people in the central Israeli city of Bnei Brak.

On May 5, 2022, two Palestinian terrorists from Rummanah (approximately 11 miles / 17 km northwest of Jenin) murdered three people and wounded four others during an attack in the central Israeli town of Elad.

On September 13, 2022, two Palestinian gunmen from Kafr Dan (approximately 4.97 miles / 8 km northwest of Jenin) killed an IDF officer during a firefight near the Jalama / Gilboa crossing.

(full article online)










						Spotlight on Jenin: Part One: Jenin and Its Extremist Influence on Neighboring Villages | Honest Reporting
					

Jenin, dubbed the Palestinian "terror capital" by observers, has been in the news for the past few months as Israel continues to carry out




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Where is Jenin Located?​Jenin is located in the northern West Bank, relatively close to the Green Line and Israeli communities established before 1967.
> 
> In relation to major Israeli cities, Jenin is 31 miles (50 km) from Haifa, 40 miles (65 km) from Tel Aviv, and 48 miles (77 km) from Jerusalem.
> 
> This means that, if Hamas and Islamic Jihad gain control of the West Bank, three of Israel’s major population centers will be within the firing range of between 5 to 10 of these US-designated terror organizations’ deadly rockets.
> 
> Jenin and the Surrounding Area​As the largest city in the region, the terror hub within Jenin has impacted the surrounding town and villages by radicalizing local inhabitants. During this recent rise in violence, a number of attacks have been committed by residents of these neighboring towns.
> 
> On March 29, 2022, a Palestinian terrorist from Ya’bad (approximately 12.4 miles / 20 km west of Jenin) murdered five people in the central Israeli city of Bnei Brak.
> 
> On May 5, 2022, two Palestinian terrorists from Rummanah (approximately 11 miles / 17 km northwest of Jenin) murdered three people and wounded four others during an attack in the central Israeli town of Elad.
> 
> On September 13, 2022, two Palestinian gunmen from Kafr Dan (approximately 4.97 miles / 8 km northwest of Jenin) killed an IDF officer during a firefight near the Jalama / Gilboa crossing.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotlight on Jenin: Part One: Jenin and Its Extremist Influence on Neighboring Villages | Honest Reporting
> 
> 
> Jenin, dubbed the Palestinian "terror capital" by observers, has been in the news for the past few months as Israel continues to carry out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestreporting.com


Jenin is located where over 100 innocent Palestinian men, women and children were massacred by Jewish terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Following the recent visit of Emirati Foreign Minister 'Abdullah Bin Zayed Aal Nahyan to Israel, Emirati journalist and analyst Salem Al-Ketbi addressed this visit and its significance in his column on the liberal website Elaph. This visit, he wrote, proves that the peace agreement between the two countries is not just on paper. Rather, both countries wish to build on it, and the UAE is deeply convinced that it will benefit the region at large. The peace agreement and the cooperation with Israel, he added, must be understood in the context of the strategic changes and the deepening crises in the world, which have led the UAE to realize that past solutions are no longer valid and that initiative must be taken to find new options and solutions. Al-Ketbi called to realize that Israel today is a normal country that seeks growth, development and stability, so it is no longer reasonable to treat it with hostility. In light of the geopolitical situation in the world and the regional crises, he concluded, the time has come to stop wallowing in the past and focus instead on the good of the young generation, which has almost lost hope in the future.


(full article online)









						Emirati Political Analyst: Emirati FM's Visit To Israel Reflects Desire To Develop The Relations With It For Sake Of Region's Future; Israel Has Changed, Hostility Towards It No Longer Justified
					






					www.memri.org
				



_


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Where are the Israelis who can show the US government what is happening on the ground in Israel, make them aware of the history? Who can make them pay attention?   ]

U.S. officials at the White House, State Department and United Nations expressed concern on Wednesday over ongoing clashes in Judea and Samaria.

The comments were made in response to operations by Israeli security forces, who have arrested more than 2,000 terror suspects and prevented hundreds of terror attacks since launching Operation Wave Breaker in May. The near-nightly counterterrorism raids began following a wave of attacks in the spring that killed over 20 Israelis.

A significant number of the Wave Breaker operations have been in and around Jenin, a hotbed of Palestinian terror activity and planning.

------
“We call on all parties to do everything in their power to de-escalate the situation and return to a period of calm. This is in the interest of all Israelis and Palestinians. As we have said for some time, we call on the parties themselves to contain the violence,” Price added.

“The United States and other international partners stand ready to help but we cannot substitute for vital actions by the parties to mitigate conflict and to restore calm.”

According to a White House readout of their meeting, Sullivan “stressed the need to take steps to de-escalate tensions in the West Bank, and to continue to take steps to improve the lives of Palestinians.


(full article online)









						US More ‘Troubled’ by Israeli Self-defense than Palestinian Terror Attacks? | United with Israel
					

Palestinians have ramped up terror attacks on Israeli civilians in shooting and car-ramming incidents, prompting IDF raids of Palestinian areas.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Where are the Israelis who can show the US government what is happening on the ground in Israel, make them aware of the history? Who can make them pay attention?   ]
> 
> U.S. officials at the White House, State Department and United Nations expressed concern on Wednesday over ongoing clashes in Judea and Samaria.
> 
> The comments were made in response to operations by Israeli security forces, who have arrested more than 2,000 terror suspects and prevented hundreds of terror attacks since launching Operation Wave Breaker in May. The near-nightly counterterrorism raids began following a wave of attacks in the spring that killed over 20 Israelis.
> 
> A significant number of the Wave Breaker operations have been in and around Jenin, a hotbed of Palestinian terror activity and planning.
> 
> ------
> “We call on all parties to do everything in their power to de-escalate the situation and return to a period of calm. This is in the interest of all Israelis and Palestinians. As we have said for some time, we call on the parties themselves to contain the violence,” Price added.
> 
> “The United States and other international partners stand ready to help but we cannot substitute for vital actions by the parties to mitigate conflict and to restore calm.”
> 
> According to a White House readout of their meeting, Sullivan “stressed the need to take steps to de-escalate tensions in the West Bank, and to continue to take steps to improve the lives of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US More ‘Troubled’ by Israeli Self-defense than Palestinian Terror Attacks? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Palestinians have ramped up terror attacks on Israeli civilians in shooting and car-ramming incidents, prompting IDF raids of Palestinian areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org





Sixties Fan said:


> We call on all parties to do everything in their power to de-escalate the situation and return to a period of calm.


Period of calm is when only Palestinians are being attacked.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Period of calm is when only Palestinians are being attacked.


What attack?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

"It's a great honor to hold a weapon in one hand and the Quran in the other to defend my homeland, Israel," says one young soldier interviewed by Al Majalla.​






The article describes how a battalion of combat troops assembles early one morning in the Negev Desert.

"And yet, these are not regular soldiers, but Arabs who chose to volunteer to fight and even sacrifice their lives to defend the state of Israel," the piece tells readers.

"These young people, who include women, are proud to be part of the Israeli army. One of the young men, A-Raqib Imad, says proudly, 'It's a great honor to hold a weapon in one hand and the Quran in the other to defend my homeland, Israel,'" the article continues.

The article also says that mainstream media outlets err in their portrayals of the Israeli military out of the mistaken perception that it only represents Jewish Israelis, and notes that the IDF represents all Israelis – Jews, Muslim, and Druze.
-----
Al Majalla also spoke to Alaa Hassan Kaabia, an Arab Israeli who spent two decades in the army and reached the rank of lieutenant colonel.

"The IDF is the only institution in which there is no discrimination and there is total equality and integration. It's not true that people enlist merely for economic reasons. Most of the Arab Israelis who joined the army did so for one reason – they want to be part of the country. They want to integrate into civilian society and get better employment opportunities. Most companies prefer candidates who completed military service," Kaabia, who now serves as deputy spokesman for Arabic media at the Foreign Ministry, said.

(full article online)




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/13/saudi-magazine-cover-praises-arab-israelis-who-serve-in-idf/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Peace treaty with Jordan??????]

Six members of Israel’s triathlon team, including 21-year-old Itamar Lebanon, were supposed to take part in the Asian Cup competition in Jordan this weekend, but they were banned to enter the country.

“It is what it is,” claimed Jordanian authorities, despite the peace agreement between Jerusalem and Amman.

The intervention of Israeli officials, including from the Culture and Sports Ministry, was not enough to get Lebanon into Jordan, who missed a very important competition.

“I and the team members signed up for the competition, but as soon as the list of participants was published, we saw that we were not in,” said the triathlete.

“The argument we were given for not being on the list was simply ‘you are Israelis.’”

“Today, I came alone to Aqaba to register face-to-face and settle this matter, but I was told again that it was not possible because I am Israeli,” he continued.

“I told them that it was obviously against international law and sportsmanship, but I couldn’t manage to change the evil of the decision. It is very important for me to gain points in the race for the Olympics. The way things are going is very disappointing and very sad.”

Jordan explained that “the organizers of the competition feared that they would not be able to ensure the security of the Israelis in the event of an incident.”

About a year ago, Indonesia also did not allow Israel’s squash team to enter the country for the world championship before the event was eventually called off.










						Israel Triathlon Team Denied in Jordan for Asian Cup
					

Israeli President Isaac Herzog shakes hands with Jordan’s King Abdullah II during a diplomatic visit to Amman, Jordan March 30, …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Part 2 Continuing on exposing Mahmoud Abbas' lies in a single speech to the world...
SUBTOPIC:  State of Calm
P F Tinmore, et al,

Calm, in this case, means nothing more than the cessation of hostile activities.

*IF* the Israelis are not detecting NAIC initiated *THEN* there be no retaliatory response.

The International Law and Hague Regulation covers it:

Israel is to ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, unless Arab Palestine attempt to undermine the peace.


The Palestinians who commit offenses which is solely intended to harm the Israelis, 
The Palestinians who commit offenses and attempts on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, present collective danger, 
The Palestinians who commit offenses that attempt to damage the property of the occupying forces the administration, 
The Palestinians who commit offenses that attempt to damage the installations used by the Israelis, 

Shall be liable to arrest, prosecution, and (if necessary) imprisonment,



P F Tinmore said:


> Period of calm is when only Palestinians are being attacked.


*(COMMENT)*

But as the many contributions of our friends like "Sixties Fan" • "Hollie" • "rylah" • "MJB" and others - the discussion of peace has to be a good faith effort.  But the like-minded who advocate for Armed struggle as the only way, certainly do not.




​




_Most Respectfully,
R_


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

"When does anti-Zionism bleed into broad antisemitism?" 

This question was posited by Jewish-American singer and actress Barbra Streisand on Saturday in a Twitter post in response to the decision by student groups at the University of California at Berkeley's School of Law to ban Zionist speakers from the campus.

Indeed, this question reflects an often debated topic of when criticism of Israel and Zionist ideology ends and Jew hatred begins.

What anti-Zionist activity happened at Berkeley?​The background to Streisand's tweet and the many responses it generated were all due to a recent decision by several student groups at Berkeley, led by the UC Berkeley’s Law Students for Justice in Palestine (LSJP) student group to amend their bylaws banning Zionist speakers from the law school campus.


The move was adopted by several other student groups as well, something Berkeley Law’s Dean Erwin Chemerinsky said would effectively ban him from participating in law student group events.


The newest changes to law student groups at UC Berkeley are part of a growing trend of excluding pro-Israel and Zionist voices on US college campuses. Two Jewish students at State University of New York (SUNY) New Paltz accused the school of antisemitism in August after they were excluded from a sex abuse survivors group on campus due to what they say is their pro-Israel views.


Last July, a Jewish student at the University of Southern California claimed that she resigned from its student government because she endured harassment over her pro-Israel views – adding that USC administrators did not follow up on the case and protect the student.


(full article online)











						When does anti-Zionism become antisemitism? - Barbra Streisand, Twitter
					

Barbra Streisand's question on anti-Zionism and antisemitism, sparked by events at UC Berkeley, reflects an often discussed query of when criticism of Israel ends and Jew hatred begins.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Finally, it is a mystery that EU diplomat Sven Kühn von Burgsdorff even remains in his job at all given his antisemitic past. Speaking at a conference this year in Jerusalem, von Burgsdorff claimed people should not be “surprised” that Palestinians are slaughtering Israelis because it should be “expected.”

He also made clear his view that it is the very existence of the world’s only Jewish state that is the root of this murderous hatred: “We need to bring to the fore and to worldwide attention the plight the people of Palestine have been under for the past 74 years.”

When quizzed about the press trip, a spokesman for the Office of the European Union Representative to the occupied Palestinian territory defended it as a chance for journalists to see “EU-funded projects,” adding that “no substantial information was received from Israel that would justify reviewing the policy towards the six Palestinian civil society organizations on the basis of the Israeli decision to designate these NGOs as ‘terrorist organizations’.”

It would be interesting to know whether European taxpayers agree that a pro-Palestinian propaganda junket is a good use of their hard-earned money.

(full article online)









						Why is the European Union Funding Palestinian Propaganda Tours to the West Bank? | Honest Reporting
					

A group of 11 European journalists was recently invited on a six-day tour of Jerusalem and the West Bank in a trip that was ostensibly aimed at briefing




					honestreporting.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Part 2 Continuing on exposing Mahmoud Abbas' lies in a single speech to the world...
> SUBTOPIC:  State of Calm
> P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Calm, in this case, means nothing more than the cessation of hostile activities.
> 
> *IF* the Israelis are not detecting NAIC initiated *THEN* there be no retaliatory response.
> 
> The International Law and Hague Regulation covers it:
> 
> Israel is to ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, unless Arab Palestine attempt to undermine the peace.
> 
> 
> The Palestinians who commit offenses which is solely intended to harm the Israelis,
> The Palestinians who commit offenses and attempts on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, present collective danger,
> The Palestinians who commit offenses that attempt to damage the property of the occupying forces the administration,
> The Palestinians who commit offenses that attempt to damage the installations used by the Israelis,
> 
> Shall be liable to arrest, prosecution, and (if necessary) imprisonment,
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> But as the many contributions of our friends like "Sixties Fan" • "Hollie" • "rylah" • "MJB" and others - the discussion of peace has to be a good faith effort.  But the like-minded who advocate for Armed struggle as the only way, certainly do not.
> 
> View attachment 704537​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Most Respectfully,
> R_


You missed the point. Israel will have a ceasefire then will continue to attack, arrest, kill, destroy, and steal just like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You missed the point. Israel will have a ceasefire then will continue to attack, arrest, kill, destroy, and steal just like nothing ever happened.


Nothing in support of that emotional outburst.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Consider, in contrast, the different understanding that emerges when a news agency makes clear even in the headline that Israeli forces killed four Palestinian _gunmen_, and not simply four Palestinians. Reuters, to its credit, went that route, forthrightly reporting: “Israeli forces kill 4 Palestinian gunmen in flashpoint West Bank town.” The accompanying article began: “Israeli forces killed _four Palestinian gunmen _in the occupied West Bank on Wednesday . . . .” 

In addition, Reuters added: “The Islamic Jihad and Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades factions said four of their gunmen were killed.” That’s information that AP and CNN did not report. (Analyst Joe Truzman observedthat both terror organizations claimed the four men, but open source material suggests they were Islamic Jihad members.)

AP captions encapsulated the distorted portrayal of events by highlighting “deadly raids” and ignoring that the fatality was violently attacking troops when he was killed and that he was a member of a terror organization.




Mourners surround the Palestinian flag-draped body of Muhammad Alawneh, killed during an Israeli military raid in the occupied West Bank town of Jenin, Wednesday, Sept. 28, 2022. At least four Palestinians were killed and dozens of others wounded, the Palestinian Health Ministry reported, the latest in a series of deadly Israeli operations in the occupied territory. (AP Photo/ Majdi Mohammed)
(Alawneh, killed as he was attacking Israeli troops, was a member of the Palestinian security forces. In other words, his job was meant to prevent incidents like the violent attack of Israeli troops; not participate in them. While the AP article noted Alawneh’s position as a security officer, the captions did not.)

An Agence France Presse caption showed particular audacity in concealing the terror affiliation of one of the fatalities, referring to him as an “alleged militant” even as the Islamic Jihad garb draping his body was plainly visible in the accompanying photograph.


(full article online )









						Deadly Standards: Bloody Days in Jenin Vs. Tel Aviv
					

AP highlights the fatal shooting of four Palestinian gunmen attacking Israeli troops as a 'deadliest episode,' even as the news agency downplays the fatalities'




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The recent film, _Foragers_, is a partisan, political statement on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.  Palestinian artist and filmmaker Jumana Manna presents a story about agriculture as a metaphor for Israel’s “occupation” of what she suggests is indigenous Palestinian land.  

It is the story of the foraging by Palestinians of the wild-growing “akkoub” (_Gundelia tournefortii) _plant, an endangered species that Israel’s Nature and Parks Authority has tried to manage agriculturally. To conserve its growth in the area, the Nature and Parks Authority declared the akkoub a protected plant and banned its gathering in the wild, promoting instead agricultural cultivation of the plant under more controlled conditions, to satisfy the demand. The ban was lifted two years ago, allowing foragers to gather the plant for personal use, while sparing the roots.

Isn’t such conservation a good thing?

Not according to Manna, who explains the message of her film:



> _Foragers_ is about the top-down violence of colonial laws around preservation practices.


As the filmmaker explained to interviewer Sophia Hoffinger, what she conveys in the film is that foraging by Palestinians is “an act of resistance” against an Israeli law that “represent the occupation at large, the management of the land and its sovereignty.”

Is it any wonder then that the film has become a _New York Times _“Critic’s Pick”? Reviewer Will Heinrich not only accepts the filmmaker’s messaging as unvarnished truth, but bolsters and amplifies it in his own words.  For example, Heinrich begins his review with:



> We hear a lot about violence in Israel and the occupied territories. We don’t hear quite as much about the softer edges of living in what has been called an “apartheid state” — the absurdity, the insanity, the ever-present anxiety.


Perhaps the reviewer believes that appending “what has been called” to the epithet “apartheid state” absolves him of practicing inappropriate journalistic bias. But without noting that the false “apartheid” charge is a slur specifically designed by Israel’s enemies to delegitimize the Jewish state, Heinrich is following the pattern of other unethical journalists who present their own biased opinions and partisan positions under the guise of being widely accepted truths. 

In fact, Israel’s apartheid designation is belied by the reviewer himself, who notes later in the review that, “the prohibition [i.e. the earlier ban on unchecked, random picking of the endangered species] applied to all Israelis, Jewish or Arab.”  Still, he appears unwilling to directly acknowledge that the “apartheid” smear is an entirely bogus charge, and so he immediately issues a qualification in the same sentence:



> — but Jewish Israelis don’t really eat akkoub or, if they do, they’ll buy it from a kibbutz where it grows in orderly rows.


In other words, he doesn’t really know whether or not Jews eat akkoub, but who cares? Tossing it out there bolsters the suggestion that the law singled out Palestinians for criminalization just as an apartheid state would do.  And just in case he is wrong about Jews not eating the plant, he tosses out another qualification to lend weight to his apartheid argument: Jewish Israelis don’t really pick the plant in the wild, as do Palestinians, with the implication that the ban targeted Palestinians alone. That’s like saying issuing speeding tickets to those who drive over a certain speed limit while sparing those who stick to the speed limit is somehow an example of apartheid law.  Yes, scofflaws were targeted while law abiders were not: how does that support the message that this was an apartheid law? Nor does Heinrich note that the Israel Nature and Parks Authority have similarly protected other over-harvested plants – for example, sage and hyssop that are popular among Jewish Israelis – because conservation of nature, ecosystems, plant and animal diversity is their job.

Similarly, while the reviewer acknowledges that the ban on gathering of the plant for personal use was lifted in 2020, he immediately qualifies it:



> But if you’re watching “Foragers” as an art piece rather than as a straight documentary, this development hardly changes its impact: Harassment of people gathering a wild green said to taste like artichoke, whether or not this particular harassment is still happening, is a perfectly intelligible stand-in for all the other tools a modern state can use to tell people they’re unwanted.


The _New York Times_ reviewer thus lauds and promotes the filmmaker’s partisan, skewed narrative of a land belonging to indigenous Palestinians suffering under the yoke of colonial, occupying Jews. It is yet example of anti-Zionist messaging that is becoming increasingly normalized in the _New York Times_.  












						NYT Promotes Apartheid Slur Against Israel in Film Review
					

A recent NYT 'critics pick' was 'Foragers,' a partisan, political film on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict by Palestinian filmmaker Jumana Manna. Reviewer Will Heinrich not




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delays and cancellations have become an all too common — even expected — feature of the travel industry landscape. But that’s hardly license for 24/7 news agencies to similarly fall behind on critical tourism industry coverage.

Yet, that’s exactly what happened with Associated Press coverage of a Bookings.com policy which initially appeared to be a win for the anti-Israel Boycott, Divest, Sanctions movement, but then one day later flipped into what Israel hailed as a diplomatic victory.

Associated Press immediately covered the booking site’s decision Friday to warn customers against Israeli settlements as being located in “occupied territory” and therefore posing “high risks to safety and human rights,” a policy celebrated by the reflexively anti-Israel Human Rights Watch as a “welcome step.” Yet, two days after Booking.com’s decision Saturday to apply warnings to _all_ West Bank properties — Israeli and and Palestinian alike, a shift met by Israeli delight — AP’s story on that critical reversal is still stuck at the gate.

As of this writing, AP’s final word on the story is the outdated Sept. 30 AP article, “Booking.com adds travel warnings for West Bank settlements,” which in both the headline and throughout the text reported that Booking.com’s West Bank warnings apply singularly to Israeli settlements.

Thus, AP’s story Friday reported that the warning singles out Israeli settlements:


> The new alert urges customers searching for rentals in Israeli settlements to review their government’s travel advisories before booking in the area, “which may be considered conflict-affected.”





A screenshot of Booking.com options for Palestinian properties in Ramallah, with a warning that the area may be considered “conflict-affected” (Oct. 3)
Yet, two other leading news agencies, Agence France Presse and Reuters, reported the very next day that Booking.com’s West Bank warning applies to *both *Palestinian and Israeli properties. 

On Oct. 1, AFP clearly reported that Booking.com’s new warning applies to *all* West Bank properties (“Booking.com issues West Bank warning“). Moreover, the accompanying article report:



> Online travel agency Booking.com has added *warning banners to both Israeli and Palestinian properties *in the occupied West Bank, the company said Saturday, under a new policy on conflict zones that Israel hailed as a “victory”.
> 
> “Please review any travel advisories provided by your government to make an informed decision about your stay in this area, which may be considered conflict-afflicted,” the company’s website now says, in searches for accommodation* in Jewish settlements or Palestinian localities*. . . .
> 
> *Israel hailed the move to not distinguish between Israeli and Palestinian properties in the West Bank a “diplomatic achievement”, saying the company’s original intention was to designated Israeli settlements only *as “occupied territory” and visits there as a “high risk to safety and human rights.”
> 
> “We thank Booking.com for changing its decision,” Prime Minister Yair Lapid said in a statement that credited the foreign and tourism ministries for a “discrete and effective dialogue” with the company that had brought about the change.
> 
> “Israel won an important victory in the battle against delegitimisation,” he said. (Emphases added.)



Similarly, Reuters article yesterday clearly reported that the West Bank warning applies to Israeli and Palestinian properties alike (“Booking.com adds safety advisory for West Bank properties“):



> Online travel agency Booking.com has added safety labels to listings in the occupied West Bank, which Israel, having initially opposed the move, welcomed for not singling out Jewish settlements.
> The move was rebuked by Palestinian officials, who said the advisory should only be used for Israeli settlements.
> The company now posts an advisory on its website when customers search for West Bank properties in both Palestinian cities as well Israeli settlements . . .


On Sunday (Oct. 2), CAMERA notified AP yesterday about Booking.com’s policy change of one day earlier — (although presumably a news agency which so promptly reported the booking site’s news Friday would have known about Saturday’s change) — and yet AP has still failed to dispatch its intrepid reporters, leaving its news consumers straggling behind saddled with the old, outdated reported highlighting an alleged BDS victory which never got off the ground.











						Travel Delay: AP Coverage Fails to Update Bookings.com Warning Is For All West Bank Properties
					

Associated Press immediately covered Booking.com's decision Friday to warn customers against Israeli settlements as being located in 'occupied territory' and therefore posing 'high risks




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The latest desecrations of Al Aqsa​
Palestinians must spend a lot of time looking for things to get offended by. The latest is a video of a woman - it is unclear if she is a religious Jew - doing a little dance on the Temple Mount which someone edited the song "I'm Sexy and I Know it" on top.


Tunisian journalist Imene Ben Slim tweeted the video, saying ,"Israeli woman dances provocatively in the courtyards of Al Aqsa ....How long will this flagrant violation of Al-Aqsa continue?"

Arab media picked up the story.

Indeed, how long will such desecrations continue? Here are some others from recent months, that somehow are not condemned.

A famous Turkish chef published a video of his playing soccer with kids on the supposedly holy site. Al Jazeera published this and it received over 14,000 views, and there were negative comments - about the chef "normalizing" with Israel, not about his playing a game on the "third holiest site in Islam."


Al Jazeera also published this video earlier this year of an older Palestinian man playing soccer with kids on the sacred site.


More adults....



...and children, encouraged to play tag and ball.



Indeed, how long will these desecrations continue?

(vide videos online)










						The latest desecrations of Al Aqsa
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Avrumy showed the carving to one of the Israeli policemen on the Temple Mount who told him that he would pass it on. 

Avrumy returned to the Temple Mount today, a few days later, and he saw that the “SS” carving is still there. While he was not able to take any pictures when he went up on the Jewish holiday of Rosh Hashana, today, Avrumy took the attached pictures so that we would be able to bring exposure to this very disturbing occurence.

(full article online)









						SS Carved into wall on Temple Mount
					

While some people might just say "it's just a stupid carving. Ignore it". Unfortunately, this is a very important and symbolic carving that can not be ignored.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Australian government has announced that it will double to its aid to UNRWA, the United Nations Relief and Works Agency, which the UN created as a “temporary” entity in the wake of the Israel War of Independence, to help half a million Arabs displaced as a result of these hostilities.

Seventy-three years later, in texts taught in the UNRWA schools, Israel does not exist and is replaced by an entity known as “Palestine.”

In its defense, UNRWA claims that it has a robust system in place to ensure that the education it delivers in its classroom, including through the use of textbooks, is in line with UN values and principles.

As a journalist who has commissioned experts to examine 1000 books used in UNRWA schools in the West Bank and Gaza since their first appearance in 2000, I beg to differ.

UNRWA “education” is instead based on:

-De-legitimization of both the existence of the State of Israel and the Jews’ very presence in the country. Israel does not appear on the map and is replaced by Palestine as the sovereign state in the region.

The Jews are presented as colonialist settlers and their cities — including Tel Aviv — do not appear on the map as well.

-The Jews’ holy places in the country are not recognized as such but rather presented as Muslim holy places usurped by the Jews (the Western Wall in Jerusalem, the Cave of the Patriarchs in Hebron and Rachel’s Tomb in Bethlehem).

-Massive demonization of both Israel and the Jews is the norm, with the latter being presented as enemies of Islam since its very beginning. Israel is depicted as an entirely evil entity with exclusive responsibility for the conflict while the Palestinian Arabs are portrayed as the ultimate victim.

-No objective information is given by UNRWA about Israel and the Jews that would balance this picture even slightly. Nor is there any reference in the books to Jewish-Israeli individuals as ordinary human beings. Instead, they are dealt with as a group, with the accompanying connotations of alienation and existential threat to the Palestinian Arabs.

-Absent is any education for peace and coexistence with Israel. Instead, the books feature a call for a violent struggle for “the liberation of Palestine”.

All this begs the question: Will UNRWA continue to confine millions of these descendents of 1948 refugees to the indignity of life in 59 “temporary” refugee facilities for yet another 70 years?

While UNRWA acts under the aegis of the UN General Assembly, which will never allow a change in the UNRWA mandate to keep Arab refugees in refugee perpetuity, nothing prevents UNRWA donors such as the US from adopting policies that would solve the plight of five million people confined to the indignity of refugee life for perpetuity. In that context, the US could lead the 67 UNRWA donations to make the following reasonable conditions to renew aid to UNRWA:

-Cancel the new UNRWA curriculum, based on Jihad, martyrdom and the “right of return by force of arms”, which have no place in UN education, whose theme is “Peace Begins Here”. UNRWA contracts for exclusive use of Palestinian Authority schoolbooks in Judea, Samaria, Jerusalem and Gaza. Like all UN agencies, UNRWA is supposed to run schools based on the UN slogan “Peace Begins Here.” PA education, however, runs schools based on the ideology of the Palestine Liberation Organization which is the conquest of "Palestine" by force of arms. The time has come for UNRWA donor nations, beginning with the US, ask for a cancelation of that UNRWA-PA contract.

-Cease paramilitary training in all UNRWA schools, an absurdity that our news agency and think tank has filmed and documented and shared with all UNRWA donor nations.

-Insist that UNRWA dismiss employees affiliated with Hamas- in accordance with laws on the books in western nations that forbid aid to any agency that employs members of a terrorist organization.

-Demand that UNRWA advance resettlement of fourth and fifth generation refugees from the 1948 war, who have spent seven decades relegated to the indignity of refugee status, passed down from one generation to another.

-Facilitate an audit of $1.5 billion donor funds that emanate from 67 nations, much of it in cash, which has resulted in wasted resources, duplication of services and an undesired flow of cash to the UNRWA-based terror groups that have dominated UNRWA operations for years.

After having produced, 20 SHORT UNRWA DOCUMENTARIES – all shot on location, I am now producing a new movie about UNRWA policy, shot on location at UNRWA refugee facilities in Jerusalem and in Gaza, for presentation at the UN, at the Knesset and at the Parliaments of leading UNRWA donor nations. The fight against the travesties of UNRWA and for its reform must go on.











						Doubling Australian aid to UNRWA, a vital perspective
					

73 years after the establishment of UNRWA it still denies the legitimacy of Israel. Is that how Australia hopes to promote peace? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> -De-legitimization of both the existence of the State of Israel and the Jews’ very presence in the country. Israel does not appear on the map and is replaced by Palestine as the sovereign state in the region.
> 
> The Jews are presented as colonialist settlers and their cities — including Tel Aviv — do not appear on the map as well.


OK, so?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> -Demand that UNRWA advance resettlement of fourth and fifth generation refugees from the 1948 war,


You are barking up the wrong tree. The UNCCP is charged with with refugee settlement not the UNRWA.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree. The UNCCP is charged with with refugee settlement not the UNRWA.


UNRWA is in charge of the Islamic terrorist propaganda and welfare begging component of the Pally refugee scam.


----------



## Hollie

Palestinian Authority, Fatah Glorify Fathi Khazem, Father Of Two Terrorists Killed In Clashes With Israeli Armed Forces: He Is A 'Palestinian Icon' And An Emblem Of Sacrifice
					

Four Palestinian terrorists – 'Abd Al-Rahman Al-Khazem, Ahmad 'Alawneh, Muhammad Barahama and Muhammad Abu Na'sa – who were wanted by Israel for planning terror attacks were killed on September 28, 2022, in exchanges of fire with Israeli security forces in the Jenin refugee camp.




					www.memri.org
				




Fathi Khazem: I Thank Allah For The Martyrdom Of My Sons, Urge Members Of PA Security Forces To Join This Path.






Just guessing here, fathi, but no one from the PA is going to take one for the gee-had. They have obvious assurance that plenty of willing, sacrificial stooges who have bought into the _gee-had means virgins _ideology will be an endless supply of cheap, disposable propaganda vehicles.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> UNRWA is in charge of the Islamic terrorist propaganda and welfare begging component of the Pally refugee scam.


Has nothing to do with my post.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Has nothing to do with my post.


Incorrect.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yesterday, Gaza photojournalist Hosam Salem tweeted that his contract with the New York Times had been terminated. Here's his thread:



> After years of covering the Gaza Strip as a freelance photojournalist for the New York Times, I was informed via an abrupt phone call from the US outlet that they will no longer work with me in the future.
> I began working with the newspaper in 2018, covering critical events in Gaza such as the weekly protests at the border fence with Israel, the investigation into the Israeli killing of field nurse Razan al-Najjar, and more recently, the May 2021 Israeli offensive on the Gaza strip
> As I understood later, the decision was made based on a report prepared by a Dutch editor - who obtained Israeli citizenship two years ago - for a website called Honest Reporting.
> The article, which the New York Times had based its decision for dismissing me, gives examples of posts I wrote on my social media accounts, namely Facebook, where I had expressed support for the Palestinian resistance against the Israeli occupation...
> ... My aforementioned posts also spoke of the resilience of my people and those who were *killed by the Israeli army -* *my cousin included *- which Honest Reporting described as “Palestinian terrorists”.
> The editor later wrote an article stating that he had succeeded in sacking three Palestinian journalists working for the New York Times in the Gaza Strip, on the basis of us being "anti-Semitic”.
> Not only has Honest Reporting succeeded in terminating my contract with The New York Times, it has also actively discouraged other international news agencies from collaborating with me and my two colleagues.
> What is taking place is a systematic effort to distort the image of Palestinian journalists as being incapable of trustworthiness and integrity, simply because we cover the human rights violations that the Palestinian people undergo on a daily basis at hands of the Israeli army



He doesn't link to the Honest Reporting article that shows that he praised the massacre of four rabbis and a Druze policeman in 2014, that he has repeatedly praised suicide bombers that killed 10 in 2004, and he has continued to explicitly support terror attacks even after starting his work with the Times:




> On November 18, 2014, Hosam Salem again used Facebook to express his joy over the massacre of four rabbis and an Israeli-Druze police officer in a synagogue in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Har Nof.
> Citing the Quran, he encouraged his followers to “smite the necks” of unbelievers, adding: “[This is the] summary of the Jerusalem operation [sic] today.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s more. In 2015, Salem applauded two acts of terror (see here and here); a shooting at the Gush Etzion Junction that killed an American teenager, an Israeli man, and a Palestinian bystander; and a Jerusalem stabbing that killed three.
> Some three years later, *after being hired by The New York Times,* Salem called for more violence following an attack that killed two IDF recruits in the West Bank. “Shoot, kill, withdraw: three quick operational steps…to bring peace to the hearts of sad people like us,” the inciting post read.
> Finally, he has repeatedly eulogized Mohammed Salem and Nabil Masoud. The two were responsible for a 2004 suicide bombing that killed ten workers at the Ashdod port, Israel’s second-busiest harbor (see here and here).







(It is possible that suicide bomber Mahmoud Salem was a relative.)

Now let's look at Salem's words defending himself again. "I had expressed support for the Palestinian resistance against the Israeli occupation..." That is an admission that he considers praising murdering innocent people to be "supporting Palestinian resistance." 

And he concludes by saying that "What is taking place is *a systematic effort to distort the image of Palestinian journalists as being incapable of trustworthiness and integrity*..."

Salem is positioning his explicit support of terror as being a mainstream view among all Palestinian journalists. He says that exposing his praise of terror attacks is an attack on all Palestinian journalists. 

In other words, he is saying that his opinions are mainstream, not anomalous. 

If a Zionist would say that all Palestinian journalists cannot be trusted to be objective because they all support terror, the Zionist would properly be branded a bigot. Each journalist must be judged on their own merits and their own words. Stereotyping them is wrong.

But what does it mean when a Palestinian journalist insists that all Palestinian journalists like him support terror? When he claims that his noxious support for murdering rabbis and others is simply the same "covering human rights violations" that all reporters supposedly do? He isn't apologizing for his views - he is claiming that he, like all Palestinian journalists, is just covering the news. Praising the murders of Jews is indistinguishable from journalism.

He puts all Palestinian journalists in the same bucket as himself. (And so does Al Jazeera.)  Does that make him a racist? 

The reality is that support for terror is a mainstream Palestinian opinion, across multiple surveys for decades. Sometimes the majority support terror, other times is drops to less than 50%, but it is always an accepted, popular opinion. Assuming that all Palestinians support terror is indeed racist, but understanding that there is a high chance that a random Palestinian who is hired for a position at a major Western media outlet might indeed be a terror supporter is prudent. As the New York Times has learned, vetting one's social media posts before hiring anyone is essential.  

As far as the many who are claiming that Salem is the victim of anti-Palestinian racism, they are the ones who are racist - because they are claiming that *all* Palestinians support murdering Jews. 











						When a Palestinian journalist @HosanSalemG says that all Palestinian journalists support terror, is he an anti-Palestinian racist?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al-Akhbar says that Palestinians have to atone for Jewish sins on Yom Kippur, because the entire country virtually shuts down.

It claims that even in Arab cities, "it is prohibited to drive vehicles or motorbikes, smoke shisha, grill meat, and operate loudspeakers throughout the city.”  

To Israel haters, Yom Kippur is all a malicious excuse to punish Arabs. "The enemy authorities do not miss the tenth day of the Hebrew year without *tightening their noose around the Palestinians*; On this occasion, it deliberately subjects their areas to a state of curfew, as well as imposing restrictions on their daily habits, such as the prohibition of barbecue or smoking water pipes in public, even preventing them from practicing their jobs, professions and jobs."

This appears to be a lie. In mixed Jewish-Arab cities there is a voluntary curfew but there is no legal restrictions on driving, as far as I can tell. And, as the New York Times reports: "*In Arab-majority cities, life continues almost as normal*." But it does appear that some restrictions were placed on the old city at Acre. 

Here is a photo in that NYT article of an outdoor restaurant open in Israel on Yom Kippur.







Most bizarrely, Al Akhbar makes the claim that on Ramadan, "can anyone imagine a situation in which Muslims prevent Jews from eating and drinking out of respect for their feelings, or to close their restaurants to prevent violating the sanctity of the holy month?! Of course not!"

But in fact in most Muslim majority countries those are exactly the restrictions that non-Muslims have to adhere to during the entire month! The Egyptian government religious authority ruled in 2016, "Eating publicly during the day in Ramadan is not within the personal freedoms of a person. It's a type of anarchy and an attack on the sacredness of Islam. Eating publicly during the day in Ramadan is sinning in public. This is forbidden, as well as offending public taste and decency in Muslim countries. It's also a flagrant violation of the sanctity of society and the right of its sacred beliefs to be respected."

The official UAE site says:



> Non-Muslims do not have to fast in Ramadan. However, *they are prohibited from eating, drinking and smoking in public during the fasting hours. This includes chewing gum.*Additionally, ensure that you do not:
> 
> engage in any aggressive behaviour
> dance or play music in public although you may listen to music quietly with headphones
> wear inappropriate clothing in public
> swear as blasphemy is considered extra offensive during Ramadan
> refuse a gift, or an invitation to join someone at Iftar.














						Arab media says Yom Kippur curfew in Israel is meant to punish Arabs
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A few days before Yom Kippur, Naftali Rabinovitch, who serves as the Israeli United Hatzalah Chief of Operations in Ukraine, received an urgent phone call. The woman on the other end of the phone said that she is the granddaughter of an older woman who lives in the city of Lyman, in the embattled province of Donetsk, and that her grandmother was in need of urgent medical attention and transportation out of Lyman.

The city of Lyman has been a flashpoint following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and has recently come under heavy fire as both sides struggle for control of the province which was seized by Russian-backed militants in 2014. Donetsk, together with the Luhansk province, makes up the region called Donbas and Russia has stated that they recently annexed the region.

Lyman was retaken by Ukrainian forces over the weekend, making an extraction in the city by a Ukrainian ambulance now possible. While uncertain how long the city would stay in Ukrainian hands, Naftali saw the window of opportunity and raced for it. He dispatched a pair of ambulance drivers who work with United Hatzalah in Ukraine, Alexander Valerovitz and Vadim Aniboritzog, on a mission that resulted in the grandmother’s life being saved and her returning to her family in the city of Uzhgorod.

(full article online)









						Israelis Dodge Bullets to Save Holocaust Survivor in Ukraine | United with Israel
					

Two Israeli United Hatzalah volunteers traveled into Donetsk to rescue an elderly Holocaust survivor, often coming under fire.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel prepared for a possible confrontation with Hezbollah after rejecting increased demands from Lebanon in maritime border talks on Thursday.


Defense Minister Benny Gantz instructed the defense establishment "to prepare for any scenario in which tensions increase in the northern arena - including defensive and offensive readiness," his office said.


The instruction came following a situational assessment along with IDF Chief of Staff Lt.-Gen. Aviv Kohavi, Defense Ministry director-general Maj.-Gen. (ret.) Amir Eshel and head of the Operations Directorate Maj.-Gen. Oded Basiuk.

“Prime Minister Lapid made clear that he will not compromise on Israel’s security and economic interests even if it means there will not be an agreement soon,” the source said.


More specifically, the source said, one of the demands from Lebanon that Lapid rejected is that Total Energy, the French company with the license to develop the Kana gas field, buy out the portion of the reservoir in Israeli waters, whereas the proposal to which Israel agreed had Total pay royalties for the gas extracted from its waters.


Exploration has not yet begun in Kana and the amount of gas in the reservoir remains unknown, such that an immediate buyout could fall short of the actual value of the gas in Israeli waters.


*Lebanon refuses to accept 'buoy line'*​Another element that Lapid rejected is Lebanon's refusal to accept the "buoy line" as a border. The line in question is an obstacle extending 5 km. into the sea from Rosh Hanikra, on the border with Lebanon. The government has argued the line was vulnerable because Israel had established it unilaterally as a zone necessary for the Jewish state to have freedom of action for its security, and the agreement with Lebanon will anchor that line in international law.


The "buoy line" is what Lapid's government has presented as the primary achievement of the negotiations in terms of Israeli security. However, in the ensuing days, Lebanon asked to change the language describing the "buoy line" to avoid accepting it as an international border.


Even as Israel rejects those demands, it “will extract gas from the Karish rig at the moment that it will be possible,” the source stated.


Karish, an Israeli gas field, is adjacent to Kana, a reservoir that spans Lebanese and Israeli waters, as well as the area in dispute. Energean, which holds the Israeli license for Karish, set up a rig about 70 km from Haifa’s shores in June and has worked towards extracting gas, while Iran-backed Lebanese terrorist group Hezbollah threatened to attack if Karish becomes operative.



(full article online)









						Israel readies for war with Hezbollah after Lebanon ups maritime demands
					

Yair Lapid rejects Lebanese proposal to reverse Israeli security, economic gains from US-mediated agreement




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The answer, unfortunately, is a resounding no. At the moment, the P.A. is incapable of upholding any security pledge it might make to Israel or the United States. As a result, the P.A. cannot meet the minimum requirement for a state.

The supreme test for a stable, sustainable and legitimate state is a monopoly on the use of force within the territories it controls. In the case of the P.A., this territory is currently composed of Areas A and B of Judea and Samaria—constituting around 40% of the area. The P.A. does not have the capability or willingness to confront the armed factions in these areas, never mind an expanded area provided for a Palestinian state. Moreover, the P.A. does not control an inch of the Gaza Strip, which is under the control of the terrorist entity Hamas, which sometimes appears to hate the P.A. and its chief Mahmoud Abbas even more than the Jews.

According to Melanne Civic and Michael Miklaucic in their book Monopoly of Force, “While no state has an absolute monopoly of force, to be accountable for actions taken within its borders, a state must have at least a preponderance of force; it must be able to prevent hostile acts toward other states. This is a minimum assumption of effective sovereignty.” The belief that the P.A. would be capable of this minimal level of sovereignty is wishful thinking.

The current unrest in Judea and Samaria is a perfect example of the P.A.’s ineptitude. The cities of Jenin and Nablus in Area A and B are lawless spaces controlled by a toxic mixture of armed elements of Abbas’ Fatah Party, Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, among others. If Israel were not doing the P.A.’s dirty work, these groups would not only attack citizens of the Jewish state but, within a short time, overthrow the P.A. itself.

According to Efraim Inbar, the president of the Jerusalem Institute for Strategy and Security, “To a significant extent, the P.A. is a failed state, defined by the lack of a monopoly on the use of force. … Abbas shied away from confronting the armed gangs and failed to centralize the security services. Indeed, the P.A. lost control of Gaza to Hamas and has continuous difficulties dismantling militias in the territory under its formal control.”

Ordinary Palestinian citizens are responding to this by arming themselves—a logical decision under the circumstances. As former U.S. Secretary of Defense James Mattis said, “We need to recognize that in an imperfect world, we cannot blame a man for wanting to maintain his arms for the protection of his family, land and community when all around him is chaos, lawlessness and corruption, with little or no opportunity.” This is the environment created by an impotent P.A. The vacuum is being filled by terrorists, thugs and Islamist fanatics.

The willful delusion that the P.A. would have a monopoly of force in any proposed state would be laughable if it were not so dangerous. Indeed, the most likely outcome of the creation of a Palestinian state is a Hamas coup. One can support the two-state solution, but refusing to acknowledge that there is no entity capable of a monopoly of force in a Palestinian state—except perhaps for Hamas—is a danger to Israel’s existence and undermines American interests, which depend on a stable Israel. For the foreseeable future, the only realistic option is the status quo.


(full article online)










						The Palestinian Authority cannot meet the most basic requirement for statehood
					

The P.A. is a failure without a monopoly on the use of force.




					www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ordinary Palestinian citizens are responding to this by arming themselves—a logical decision under the circumstances. As former U.S. Secretary of Defense James Mattis said, “We need to recognize that in an imperfect world, we cannot blame a man for wanting to maintain his arms for the protection of his family, land and community when all around him is chaos, lawlessness and corruption, with little or no opportunity.” This is the environment created by an impotent P.A. The vacuum is being filled by terrorists, thugs and Islamist fanatics.


Cool.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Cool.



"... when all around him is chaos, lawlessness and corruption, ...''

An apt description of the territories occupied by the Islamic terrorists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> "... when all around him is chaos, lawlessness and corruption, ...''
> 
> An apt description of the territories occupied by the Islamic terrorists.


The PA Bomb. The PA has about 70,000 armed police. Their job is to protect Israel. They are under the direct command of Abbas.

What is going to happen when Abbas dies or the PA collapses? Where are those men going to go? Who will take command? Who is going to get all of those guns? The PA is already starting to lose control.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> The PA Bomb. The PA has about 70,000 armed police. Their job is to protect Israel. They are under the direct command of Abbas.
> 
> What is going to happen when Abbas dies or the PA collapses? Where are those men going to go? Who will take command? Who is going to get all of those guns? The PA is already starting to lose control.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Convert to Shia Islam and kiss the ring of a mullahcrat.

You know it’s what you want.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Speaking to Israel National News (INN) on Thursday, Israel’s police commissioner said he and his team draw strength and motivation from the tens of thousands of visitors to the holy sites in the Old City of Jerusalem.

“We are happy to see Jerusalem with tens of thousands who come to pray at the Western Wall and the crowds who come to the Temple Mount. This gives us, as the police, the motivation and the strength to invest and put as many police officers as possible in as many places as possible to allow everyone to celebrate the holidays,” Kobi Shabtai told INN.


(full article online)











						Israel's police chief 'happy' to see unprecedented crowds of Jews visiting Temple Mount | World Israel News
					

Police Commissioner Kobi Shabtai told INN that the officers are inspired by the tens of thousands of Jews visiting the holy sites, 'but within the existing guidelines.'




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Francesca Albanese, UN Special Rapporteur of the "Occupied Palestinian Territories," had a telling exchange with NGO Monitor's Anne Herzberg.

Herzberg, commenting on the reported kidnapping and beheading of a gay Palestinian man, tweeted, "Horrific. Will you be reporting on this @FranceskAlbs?"

Albanese subtweeted, "Passive-aggressiveness of the insinuation aside, I am impressed with certain people's talent for cherry-picking."

Herzberg: "It’s a legitimate question and falls under your mandate. So will you be addressing this case and other LGBTQ+ violations in the PA by Palestinian authorities and armed groups?"

Albanese acted offended: "*Of course, I am even surprised you are asking such a question.* I intend to investigate all human rights violations, and my visit to the occupied Palestinian territory is particularly necessary to this end."

Of course the UN Special Rapporteur will investigate Palestinian human rights abuses! How dare anyone question that?

Perhaps because since she assumed that position, she has called for submissions for three reports that are meant to attack Israel and none to investigate Palestinian human rights abuses? The three reports are titled, "Deprivation of liberty in the occupied Palestinian territory," "Thematic report to the UN General Assembly on the right to self-determination [for Palestinians only]" and "Is the Israeli conduct of its occupation of the Palestinian Territory in breach of the prohibition against apartheid in international law?"

Perhaps because virtually every tweet since she started the position has been anti-Israel? She has never mentioned Palestinian terror spree earlier this year, she never mentioned the Palestinian Authority or Hamas attacks on their own media freedoms or freedom to assemble, she never mentioned the anti-woman laws on the books in the PA, and she never mentioned Palestinian rockets killing Palestinian children.

The* only time* she said anything negative about any Palestinians - about rocket fire -  she made sure that the tweets emphasized that everything Israel does it worse.

Here she almost agrees that Gaza rocket fire, while regrettable, is almost justified.





And here she pretty much says that Palestinians can aim to kill Israelis and Israel cannot defend itself.






Given this track record, does anyone honestly think Albanese will ever report anything negative about Palestinians outside of Gaza rocket fire?












						Francesca Albanese, UN Special Rapporteur, absurdly pretends that she is objective.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On October 2, 2022, hundreds of Muslim intellectuals and Islamists online marked the anniversary of the 1187 conquest of Jerusalem by Saladin, the Muslim sultan of Egypt and Syria who took the city from the Crusaders. Many of those who commented on the anniversary circulated videos and posters produced by the Qatar-based-and-funded TV channel Al-Jazeera marking the anniversary and providing historical details about the conquest. In recent years, the channel has taken to marking historical Islamic conquests, especially by Qatar's Islamist ally Turkey, on social media. As they marked the anniversary, the users expressed their hope and conviction that Muslims will take over Jerusalem again sooner or later.  

(full article online)









						Marking The Anniversary Of Saladin's Conquest Of Jerusalem, Muslim Intellectuals, Islamists Express Hope, Conviction That Muslims Will Reconquer Jerusalem
					

Hundreds of Muslim intellectuals and Islamists online marked on October 2, 2022, the anniversary of the 1187 conquest of Jerusalem by Saladin, the Muslim sultan of Egypt and Syria who took the city from the Crusaders.




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arabs Riot And Attempt To Lynch Jewish Family in Northern Jerusalem -
					

Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappA Jewish family was attacked by a group of Arabs while driving through the Beit Hanina neighborhood of Jerusalem yesterday. Police were called to the scene of…




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tom Nides: I Work Every Day to “Eliminate” Jews from Judea and Samaria (Judean Rose)
					

Tom Nides tells the JTA he works every day behind the scenes to eliminate any Jewish presence in Judea and Samaria.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terrified of Putin, 13 NATO Countries Want Israel’s Arrow 3
					

The Arrow 3 can intercept ballistic missiles, especially those carrying weapons of mass destruction.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Peace with Israel, Jewish agricultural law have Morocco’s etrog industry blossoming
					

Though Israeli import laws favor domestically grown citrons, every 7 years growers from the high Atlas Mountains corner the market during the biblical farming sabbatical of shmita




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How many times has the _New York Times_ explored the “emotions” of, or difficulties encountered by, non-Christian minorities on religious national holidays like Christmas and Easter in Catholic or Christian-majority countries?

That is the tack taken by Jerusalem bureau chief Patrick Kingsley in his dispatch about Yom Kippur, Judaism’s holiest day of the year, that is observed throughout the Jewish state of Israel. 

Headlined “For Believers, a Day of Atonement. For Others, a Giant Playground” (online, posted Oct. 5 which coincided with Yom Kippur) and “A Day of Full, Solemn Synagogues, and Empty, Silent Roads” (print, Oct. 6), the dispatch is ostensibly about how the country observes the Jewish holiday.  But while Kingsley fleetingly mentions that “more than half of Israeli Jews attend synagogue on Yom Kippur for at least part of the ceremonies, according to polling in 2019 by the Israel Democracy Institute,” his primary focus is on highlighting the secular entertainment of Israel’s Jewish citizens on that holiday, based on interviews with a few chosen individuals, and emphasizing “the spectrum of emotions” of a minority of non-Jewish Israeli citizens — “Palestinian” citizens, as Kingsley labels them – many of whom, he claims, find the national celebration of Judaism’s holiest day “restrictive.” 

Had Kingsley reported more precisely on the surveyhe briefly cited, readers would have learned that 61% of Israeli Jews were considering making an appearance at a synagogue on Yom Kippur and that 72.5% were considering either partially or completely fasting on that day (a religious requirement on Yom Kippur). 

In other words, Kingsley’s dispatch downplays the religious significance of the national holiday to the majority of Israel’s Jewish citizens while highlighting the inconveniences of the holiday’s observance to its non-Jewish citizens.

He also makes a point of emphasizing that Palestinian workers from the West Bank, i.e. non-citizens of Israel, are “depriv[ed] of a day’s wages” due to the shutdown of the Jewish state and the closing of checkpoints into the country.  The reporter goes on to describe a gun battle “between militants and the Israel Army near Nablus” that took place during an arrest operation of  a “Palestinian fighter” on the holiday.

Who does Kingsley label a “fighter” with its connotation of heroism and resistance? The reference is to Salman Imran, a member of Hamas who was arrested by Israeli forces on suspicion of firing on a Jewish school bus and taxicab and injuring the driver, two days earlier.

Labelling a Hamas terrorist a “fighter,” highlighting the inconveniences of a Jewish holiday to Palestinian workers from the West Bank and to those the NYT increasingly refers to as “Palestinian citizens of Israel,” and downplaying the religious importance of Judaism’s holiest day to the majority of Jews in Israel all serve the same Palestinian narrative and ultimate purpose – eroding Israel’s legitimacy as a Jewish state.











						Yom Kippur in Israel by the New York Times
					

In the New York Times, an article about the observance of Judaism's holiest day, Yom Kippur, becomes a vehicle for eroding Israel's legitimacy as




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

More than a year after the May 2021 war between Gaza-based Iranian proxies and Israel, major U.S. news outlets are still getting the origins of the conflict wrong. This is but one of several takeaways from a Sept. 22, 2022 _Washington Post_ article(“Outside audit says Facebook restricted Palestinian posts during Gaza War”).

Reporter Elizabeth Dwoskin claimed that the war was “initially sparked by a conflict over an impending Israeli Supreme Court case involving whether settlers had the right to evict Palestinian families from their homes in a contested neighborhood in Jerusalem.” As CAMERA has documented, this is entirely false.

The 2021 war was not launched over a property dispute in eastern Jerusalem involving a handful of families. Rather, it was intentionally launched by proxies of the Islamic Republic of Iran, which calls for Israel’s destruction. Iran was hoping to use the attacks to exert pressure on Israel’s ally, the United States, with whom it has been engaged in negotiations over Tehran’s illegal nuclear weapons program. Indeed, Iran has said as much.

On May 6, 2021, the Middle East Media Research Institute translated a speech by Asghar Emami, the head of the Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) Quds Force, which has trained and equipped operatives from Hamas, Hezbollah, PIJ, and other terrorist groups. Summarizing his remarks, MEMRI reported that “General Emami explained that Iran can easily tighten its grip around ‘the throat of the Zionist regime’ in order to extract pressure and extract concessions from America.” Emami, MEMRI said, “continued to say that while Israel has airplanes that can reach Iran, Iran does not require airplanes to target Israel, it can place Israel ‘under siege’ via the artillery and mortar shells of the ‘resistance axis.’”

Every Gaza-based terrorist group that participated in the conflict is linked to Iran. Some, such as PIJ (Palestinian Islamic Jihad), are fully owned subsidiaries. That Iran helped coordinate their attacks, even reportedly running an operations room out of Lebanon to push disinformation, is now an established fact. It has been well documented in a bevy of literature, including an entire book—all of it publicly available at the time of the_ Post’s_September 22, 2022 report.

That the world’s leading state sponsor of terrorism would use its terror proxies to launch a war against a state whose destruction is its _raison d’etre_ is unsurprising; it has done so on multiple occasions. Iran’s IRGC is known to have trained, funded and equipped the terrorist groups that participated in the conflict. But the _Post_ prefers to parrot the utterly asinine claim that an entire war was started, hundreds of rockets launched, over an eviction dispute in eastern Jerusalem.

The _Post _continues to echo anti-Israel propaganda, claiming that another contributing factor to the conflict was “Israeli police storming the al-Aqsa mosque, one of the holiest sites in Islam.” But as CAMERA noted at the time, no such thing occurred. In fact, in an act of premeditated violence, Palestinian terrorists rioted at the mosque, using weapons that were preassembled to attack Israelis. Footage available and distributed to press showed hundreds, if not thousands, of large rocks and staging points set up to assault Israelis. Israeli border police responded, breaking up the rioters.


(full article online)










						The Washington Post ‘Likes’ Anti-Israel Propaganda
					

A recent Washington Post article is replete with errors, both of omission and co-mission. The Post parrots anti-Israel propaganda and fails to provide readers




					www.camera.org


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The PA Bomb. The PA has about 70,000 armed police. Their job is to protect Israel. They are under the direct command of Abbas.
> 
> What is going to happen when Abbas dies or the PA collapses? Where are those men going to go? Who will take command? Who is going to get all of those guns? The PA is already starting to lose control.
> 
> Just something to think about.



Do you have anything original to say? This talk has been going for years,
and the answers are the same, because you'll never take responsibility.

Something regular you'll blame on Israel.
Somewhere abroad, and into the ground.
Someone you'll accuse of being an Israeli spy.
Those with the will and ability to take those guns.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Just like so many other Treaties, for some people, they mean totally nothing.]


The Center for Strategic Studies at the University of Jordan issued a survey of Jordanians this month, and the results are not good for the government.

Only 33% trust the current government and think that it can assume its responsibilities. Only 29% are optimistic about the government, with 71% disagreeing. Only 17% have confidence in Parliament and 12% in political parties.

80% of Jordanians say the country is moving in a negative direction in general, and 85% say the economy is moving in a negative direction. And perhaps most astonishingly, the vast majority of Jordanians - 69% - believe that the majority of people in Jordan cannot be trusted. 79% say that Jordan is not a happy society.

But guess who Jordanians regard as their biggest external threat? Israel, of course! 61% of Jordanians believe that Israel is a threat to Jordanian national security. 54% believe that Iran is a threat.

What can one make of these results? 

The fear and hate of Israel comes directly from the daily incitement and antisemitism in Jordanian media. And Jordan's media is not exactly independent, meaning that the government is trying to ensure that the people direct their anger at the Jews rather than the government. 

It is a time honored Arab tradition.









						Jordanian poll finds citizens are deeply unhappy with the government and their own neighbors - but they think Israel is the biggest threat
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an effort to demonize Jews, anti-Zionist groups are throwing around the word "pogrom" for some hotheaded Jewish settlers who entered Huwara today.

I am not going to defend the Jewish youth who appear to only want to cause trouble. But the descriptions of the scenes there by people and groups like "Independent Jewish Voices" as a "pogrom."



> Israeli settlers carrying out a *pogrom *in the middle of a Palestinian town near Nablus today. This kind of fascist behaviour is a natural outcome of Israeli apartheid and colonialism.


The haters also claim that the Jews are being given carte blanche to destroy property and that the IDF is protecting their rampage.

The most complete video of the events shows not a pogrom, but clashes. Palestinians are wielding sticks and throwing rocks at the Jews. And the IDF is separating the two sides, not protecting one side. 





If I wanted to, I could edit the video and add deceptive captions to make it look like Palestinians are attacking Jews without any provocation. Which is exactly what the haters are doing on their side.

Using the word "pogrom" is as offensive and as antisemitic as using the word "Holocaust" to describe Jewish actions. It is meant to accuse Jews of doing exactly what those who murdered them throughout the ages have been doing. The term is meant to hurt Jews and only Jews.

And, again not to defend the Jewish youth, but they are there because Palestinians have been attacking Jews non-stop in recent days. The haters aren't talking about that. 











						Clashes between Jews and Arabs are not "pogroms" and those who use that term are Jew-haters
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Because the antisemitism from Palestinian and Arab media and personalities is so pervasive, they need to keep upping the ante in order to get their incitement to break through the line noise of normal Jew-hate.

Enter the preacher of the Al-Aqsa Mosque and "Grand Mufti" of Jerusalem, Sheikh Muhammad Hussein.

In response to Jews visiting the Temple Mount on Sukkot, Hussein said that they "performed racist Talmudic rituals"  and "carried out collective recitation of excerpts from their Talmud in the mosque’s courtyards."

But calling Jewish prayer racist is not nearly inflammatory enough nowadays. Modern Jew-haters need a new hook. 

So the Mufti added that the goal of Jews who quietly walk around Islamic buildings designed to supplant Judaism's holiest site are "*attempts to obliterate Islamic civilization*."

Who knew that Jews pushing their kids in baby strollers could have such far-reaching abilities as to destroy entire civilizations? We Jews are even more powerful than I thought!












						Al Aqsa preacher: "Jews are trying to obliterate Islamic civilization"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

Fashion parade, anyone?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jewish Voice for Peace sent out an email to its members:




> Last night, Israeli snipers shot and killed Palestinian Doctor Abdullah Abu al-Teen outside the hospital where he worked. But instead of reporting on how the Israeli military targeted and killed a doctor, the Associated Press calls him a militant — the same language used by the reports from the Israeli military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Palestinian news agencies and video from the scene, Dr. Abdullah Abu al-Teen was treating a wounded patient outside the public hospital in Jenin when he was targeted by an Israeli soldier. Dr. Abu al-Teen had three children.



As usual, JVP is lying.

Here is video of Dr. Al-Tin's body being recovered - with his machine gun.


(full article online)









						JVP claims Palestinian terror doctor was an innocent civilian
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At one point in 2017, when Trump met then-President Reuven Rivlin, the US leader “blurted out, ‘Bibi doesn’t want peace,'” Netanyahu recalled in the book.

He said Israel’s then-ambassador to the United States Ron Dermer was “flabbergasted.” by Trump’s assessment. “This was not, ‘Houston, we have a problem.’ This was, ‘Houston, we are the problem!'”

Netanyahu was determined to put the Palestinian issue on the back burner during his premiership while pursuing peace with neighboring Arab states, and wrote in the book that he was frustrated with Trump’s “fixation with the Palestinians.”

----------------
Netanyahu recollected how as premier, he and then-US ambassador to Israel David Friedman showed video clips of Abbas to Trump portraying him as duplicitous, promoting peace in English while praising terrorists in Arabic.

“I could see that the video registered with Trump, at least momentarily. ‘Wow,’ he said. ‘Is that the same guy I just met in Washington? He seemed like such a sweet, peaceful guy,’” Netanyahu wrote.


(full article online)










						Netanyahu: Trump said I don’t want peace, in a ‘Houston, we are the problem!’ moment
					

In memoir, former PM says he used golf talk and visual aids to get ex-president on Israel's side; Ron Dermer called peace with Palestinians a 'hole-in-one through a brick wall'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This Is What You Get When You Offer the Palestinians a State
					

Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid gives a press briefing at the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem, April 24, 2022. Debbie Hill/Pool …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This Is What You Get When You Offer the Palestinians a State
> 
> 
> Israeli Foreign Minister Yair Lapid gives a press briefing at the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem, April 24, 2022. Debbie Hill/Pool …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Israel offers crumbs and calls it a state.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel offers crumbs and calls it a state.


Pal'istan is not a state? 

What happened to your silly insistence that the "state of pal'istan" was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Pal'istan is not a state?
> 
> What happened to your silly insistence that the "state of pal'istan" was invented in 1924 by the Treaty of Lausanne?


Interesting opinion.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting opinion.


Your opinions are not interesting, just emotional tirades.


----------



## Sixties Fan

SUCCESS: Thomson Reuters Foundation Strips Antisemitic Palestinian Journalist of Award Following HonestReporting Exposé of Pro-Hitler Posts | Honest Reporting
					

Less than 48 hours after HonestReporting revealed the violent and antisemitic posts written by prominent Palestinian reporter Shatha Hammad, the Thomson




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

SUCCESS: Thomson Reuters Foundation Strips Antisemitic Palestinian Journalist of Award Following HonestReporting Exposé of Pro-Hitler Posts | Honest Reporting
					

Less than 48 hours after HonestReporting revealed the violent and antisemitic posts written by prominent Palestinian reporter Shatha Hammad, the Thomson




					honestreporting.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel offers crumbs and calls it a state.



Which is more than Arab supremacists deserve.
Israel is among the most happy countries.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

For the second time in less than a month, the _Guardian_ benignly referred to Hezbollah as merely a Lebanese “Shia movement”, without explaining to readers that it’s a global terrorist group proscribed by the EU, US and the British government. (The UK and US proscribe both its political and military wings.)

In an email to _Guardian_ editors last month, we complained about a Sept. 20 article (“Israel risks crossing Hezbollah ‘red line’ as it prepares to connect to disputed gas field”) by Jerusalem correspondent Bethan McKernan which included the following:


> Hezbollah, the powerful Lebanese Shia movement_allied with Iran_…


Our complaint, asking that they amend the article to note that the Iranian _proxy_ is a recognized terrorist organisation, but received no reply.

The second such characterisation occurred in an article by McKernan last week (“Israel and Lebanon reach ‘historic’ maritime and border gas fields deal”, Oct. 11):


> Talks on resolving the border dispute began in 2020 but have faced repeated setbacks , including threats towards Israel from Lebanon’s powerful Shia movement, Hezbollah,


In our complaint today addressing this latest omission, we stressed to editors that readers are grossly misled by the failure to adequately characterise the “Shia movement’s” extremist, antisemitic ideology, which fueled their history of deadly terror attacks targeting innocent Jews, including Jews outside the Middle East.

(full article online )










						Guardian again omits Hezbollah's terror designation
					

For the second time in less than a month, the Guardian benignly referred to Hezbollah as merely a Lebanese "Shia movement", without explaining to readers tha




					camera-uk.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Jerusalem is occupied territory.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> For the second time in less than a month, the _Guardian_ benignly referred to Hezbollah as merely a Lebanese “Shia movement”, without explaining to readers that it’s a global terrorist group proscribed by the EU, US and the British government. (The UK and US proscribe both its political and military wings.)
> 
> In an email to _Guardian_ editors last month, we complained about a Sept. 20 article (“Israel risks crossing Hezbollah ‘red line’ as it prepares to connect to disputed gas field”) by Jerusalem correspondent Bethan McKernan which included the following:
> 
> Our complaint, asking that they amend the article to note that the Iranian _proxy_ is a recognized terrorist organisation, but received no reply.
> 
> The second such characterisation occurred in an article by McKernan last week (“Israel and Lebanon reach ‘historic’ maritime and border gas fields deal”, Oct. 11):
> 
> In our complaint today addressing this latest omission, we stressed to editors that readers are grossly misled by the failure to adequately characterise the “Shia movement’s” extremist, antisemitic ideology, which fueled their history of deadly terror attacks targeting innocent Jews, including Jews outside the Middle East.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian again omits Hezbollah's terror designation
> 
> 
> For the second time in less than a month, the Guardian benignly referred to Hezbollah as merely a Lebanese "Shia movement", without explaining to readers tha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera-uk.org


They don't use the name calling list.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Jerusalem is occupied territory.



The islamic occupiers must leave.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Jerusalem is occupied territory.



Because Jerusalem is foreign to you.

Jerusalem is a city, only a territory to those
who's mind is preoccupied with shallow valleys.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

For some Jews—proud Jews like Menachem Begin—that was impossible. No Jew should be treated like that, have to live like that, on Jewish soil. The balance of power was out of whack. So the Etzel bombed a building. But they first told the people to leave: the occupants of the hotel and the people next door at the French Consulate. The Etzel gave advance notice of the bombing to the English-language paper of record and personally evacuated the hotel workers.

No one was supposed to be hurt. But the Brits didn’t think the Jews had it in them. So they failed to leave the building and save themselves. They also failed to share that information with others in the building who were loyal to them, such as my cousin Yehuda, who clearly made the wrong choice.

This is not terror. This is stupid people who hate and underestimate the Jews so much they won’t leave a building about to be bombed, even with advanced warning.

When someone calls to alert you on the phone, telling you exactly what is going to happen when, and leaving you plenty of time to leave--that’s not terror. It’s the world once more refusing to mind its own business and leave the Jews alone. Especially within the borders of Eretz Israel.


An Arab terrorist isn’t in the business of making a show. Rather than minimizing casualties, he aims to maximize them. And of course, the Arab terrorist’s biggest advantage is the element of surprise.

Arab terrorists come through windows and kill little girls like Hallel Yaffa Ariel. They explode pizzerias and kill little girls like Malki Roth. They burst into homes and decapitate babies like 3-month-old Hadas Fogel. They point their rifles at babies in their strollers taking sun in the park, like 10-month-old Shalhevet Pass. They ram into babies in their strollers at bus stops and kill them, like 3-month-old Chaya Zissel Braun.
And they never warn a soul. Because the entire purpose of terror is to terrorize. Which is what Yehuda Yanovsky would be the first to tell you, were he alive today. My cousin was not a victim of “Jewish terror” but of British scorn for the Jewish people.

(full article online)









						The King David Hotel Bombing—What Arab Terrorist Ever Warned a Jew, First? (Judean Rose)
					

Was the King David Hotel bombing an example of "Jewish terror?"




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For the 21st anniversary of Israel's Independence in 1969, the Arab Information Center put an ad in the Miami Herald that tried to link Israel with the US use of napalm in Vietnam, asking "what has Israel offered - Shalom or Napalm?"





Israel never used napalm against civilians, but the propaganda outlet wanted people to believe that it did.

Around the same time (maybe as early as 1968), Palestinian terror group Fatah issued a poster and stamp series with the same theme, "Shalom and Napalm," featuring a child victim of napalm that they implied was a Palestinian. (Both Fatah and the PFLP at the time issued stamps as fundraisers that often had antisemitic themes [h/t iTi].) 










These were disgusting blood libels, made worse by juxtaposing "Shalom" with war crimes. 

So naturally it was picked up by the far-Left in Germany. 

Historian Jeffrey Herf notes that on November 9, 1969, the anniversary of Kristallnacht,  a bomb was found in the Jewish Community Center in Berlin. At the same time, monuments commemorating the Holocaust were defaced with graffiti saying *“Shalom”,  “Napalm” and “El Fateh."*

 Four days later, an article was published by a radical socialist group called the Black Rats in a leftist magazine in West Berlin, _Agit 883_, taking credit for the planned attack, and saying that the focus of the Left will move from Vietnam to the Middle East and vilifying "fascist" Israel, saying Germans should stop feeling guilty about the Holocaust because the Jews were the new Nazis.

The name of the article? Again, “Shalom and Napalm.” 

The German Leftists behind this were clearly antisemitic by any measure. 




> Their leading figure, Dieter Kunzelmann, was antisemitic. His antisemitism was not complicated. He simply didn’t like Jews. As Albert Fichter, who planted the bomb in the Jewish Community Centre, later recalled:
> 
> ““Kunzelmann and Georg von Rauch [another Tupamaro] swore more and more about ‘shitty Jews’. Kunzelmann always spoke about ‘Jewish pigs’ and wound up people against them. At that time he was like a classic antisemite. Georg spoke the same way.”



Similarly, German Leftists are assumed to be behind the 1970 arson attack on a Munich Jewish community center that killed seven Holocaust survivors. And it was German Leftists, not Palestinians, who separated Orthodox Jews along with the Israelis on the 1976 Air France flight that was hijacked to Entebbe.

At the time, the accusation that Israel was using napalm against children was only an implication. Fatah and the German leftists knew enough not to directly make the slander that Israel napalmed Palestinians. It was pure propaganda meant to make people believe the lie, without saying it directly.

But there is an even more disgusting postscript to this blood libel, ten years later.

Way before "Jewish Voice for Peace" started hijacking Jewish rituals for antisemitic purposes, in 1978, the PLO issued its own "Haggadah" where they changed Jewish Passover songs  to directly make the accusation of Jews killing Palestinian children with napalm while "repeating shalom:"





The Jew-hatred from both the Leftists and the Palestinians is undeniable in these examples. When they deny being antisemitic today, it is important to understand the history: they haven't changed their positions one bit - they are just obfuscating their antisemitism enough to convince self-described "anti-racists" who want to believe them. 











						A thoroughly disgusting, antisemitic 1969 blood libel by Fatah and Leftist activists: "Shalom & Napalm"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Like hummus joints studding a Middle Eastern metropolis, false references to Tel Aviv as shorthand for Israel are a fixture of the Arabic media landscape, experts repeatedly told CAMERA prior to the 2018 launch of CAMERA Arabic. This seemingly immutable feature is true even for Arabic-language reports published in Western media outlets which do not accept that false assertion in English and other languages, the media professionals said.

A second takeaway from the countless meetings with Arabic media insiders was that there is no body or organization holding Western media outlets accountable for their misreporting in Arabic, and no one systematically communicating to English-language editors the alternate reality reporting of their Arabic-speaking colleagues, employees of their very own media institutions. Nor is there any culture of correcting erroneous reporting appearing in Arabic-language reports of Western media outlets.




A Tel Aviv street at night (Photo by Mikhail Kryshen Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International License)
Some five years later, following the establishment and the growing successes of CAMERA Arabic, the second point is no longer true. CAMERA Arabic has clearly established itself as the leading (and only) organization systematically monitoring, prompting an impressive 41 Arabic corrections at leading Western media outlets last year.

As for the first Arabic media fixture, CAMERA Arabic puts the breaks on the non-stop formulation falsely casting the “non-stop city,” ie Tel Aviv, as Israel’s capital.

During the months of August and September 2022, CAMERA Arabic prompted 17 corrections at four media outlets which falsely referred to Tel Aviv as Israel’s seat of government. Below is a comprehensive list of the corrections.

*Deutsche Welle* Arabic (Germany) corrected eight reports on Aug. 25:



> July 20 (before/after): “Brussels, *Tel Aviv* and Cairo The EU, Israel and Egypt have signed an agreement to export Israeli gas to Europe”
> July 24 (before/after): “Moscow is displeased by *Tel Aviv*’s Israel’s position towards the Ukrainian war”
> July 26 (before/after): “*Tel Aviv* Israel described the request to ‘dissolve’ the Jewish Agency for emigration out of Russia as a ‘severe incident’”
> July 26 (before/after): “*Tel Aviv* and Rabat Israel and Morocco signed a memorandum of cooperation in the field of law”
> Aug. 8 (before/after): “ongoing fire that *Tel Aviv* Israel has exchanged with the ‘Islamic Jihad’ movement”
> Aug. 17: “years of severe tension which dominated the relations between Ankara and *Tel Aviv* the two countries”
> Aug. 18 (before/after): “[photo caption:] Lavrov’s statements, where he compared Vlodimir Zelensky and Hitler, are an additional reason of tension between Moscow and *Tel Aviv* Russia and Israel”
> Aug. 22 (before/after): “Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz has confirmed the existence of a crisis in the relations between Cairo and *Tel Aviv* Egypt and Israel”


*BBC Arabic* (UK) – corrected throughout August and September


(full article online)











						Putting the Breaks on Arabic Media Falsely Citing 'Non-Stop' Tel Aviv As Israel's Capital
					

CAMERA Arabic puts the breaks on the omnipresent Arabic media formulation falsely casting Tel Aviv as Israel's capital, prompting 17 corrections in two months.




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Exclusive: The Jerusalem plot held by the UK as future site of embassy in Israel
					

UK government owns land known as the 'Orange Plot' earmarked for decades for use as an embassy, a Middle East Eye investigation reveals




					www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In this piece, we will take a look at Jenin’s economy, its monumental growth in the 15-year period following the Second Intifada, and the threat that terrorism poses to its continued growth.

From Traditional Markets to Mass Investment: Jenin’s Economic Boom​Based in the northern West Bank, Jenin’s economy has traditionally been based on agriculture, due to the region’s fertile soil and access to natural springs.

However, the city underwent a period of unprecedented economic growth after the Second Intifada. During the terror wave, Jenin was the site of some of the most intense fighting between the Israeli army and Palestinian terror groups.

The economic growth was marked by increased Arab Israeli investment, the opening of the Arab American University (which strengthened businesses in the areas surrounding the university’s campus and dormitories), increased movement of people and goods between the region and pre-1967 Israel at the nearby Gilboa / Jalameh crossing (which opened in 2009), an increase in residents of Jenin working for Israeli businesses and a boom in the real estate sector.

(full article online)



			https://honestreporting.com/spotlight-on-jenin-part-six-threat-terrorism-economy/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Russia has drawn down forces in Syria, including removing a sophisticated air defense system that has been a major threat to Israeli Air Force operations in the country, according to a Wednesday night report.

The New York Times said the development could open the door for Jerusalem to upgrade its level of support for Kyiv, as Russia’s presence in Syria has been a major consideration for Israel’s position on the matter.

The transfer of the S-300 anti-aircraft system out of Syria comes amid a larger Russian drawdown in the country as it seeks to bolster its faltering offensive against Ukraine, according to a senior Israeli defense official and two senior Western diplomats cited by The Times.

(full article online)









						Report: Russia draws down forces in Syria, removes S-300 system that troubled Israel
					

Israeli and Western officials tell NY Times the development could affect Jerusalem's calculations on providing aid to Kyiv




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Hamas is a response to Israeli aggression.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It happens again and again. A major institution, whether the UN, Amnesty or HRW, issues a report that asserts what it considers facts, it refers to a footnoted publication, and the footnote proves that they are lying.

Here is an example from the latest UN Commission of Inquiry report. It finds that Israel's "occupation" is unlawful under international law.  It says:



> The occupation of territory in wartime is, under international humanitarian law, a temporary situation, which deprives the occupied Power of neither its statehood nor its sovereignty. Occupation as a result of war cannot imply any right whatsoever to dispose of territory.



The footnote to this points to the  International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC), commentary of 1958 on article 47of the Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.

The wording of that commentary makes it clear that Israel is not occupying "Palestinian territory" which is the linchpin of the entire argument.

It says:



> This provision of the Hague Regulations is not applicable only to the inhabitants of the occupied territory; *it also protects the separate existence of the State, its institutions and its laws.* ...As was emphasized in the commentary on Article 4, the occupation of territory in wartime is essentially a temporary, de facto situation, which deprives the occupied Power *of neither its statehood nor its sovereignty*.


What state is Israel occupying? *If there was no state there, there is no occupation. *The UN report's own footnote betrays that the assumptions behind the entire report itself is false.

The commentary emphasizes that the purpose of the Convention is to protect the people, not the State. Israel agrees with this and its High Court rulings have always upheld the humanitarian aspects of the Geneva Conventions even without the existence of a Palestinian state in the territories it controls. 

However, the text itself makes it clear that there is no occupation if there is no previously existing State that had legal title to the land - and there wasn't one. It sure isn't Jordan, whose annexation of the West Bank was illegal by virtually every yardstick. It cannot be the "State of Palestine" because we are told - by the UN - that the territories have been occupied since 1967 and no one claims that the "State of Palestine" existed before 1988 at the earliest. 

I have yet to find an international law expert say the exact date that "occupied territories" of 1967 became "occupied Palestinian territories." But the UN retroactively says that the territories that Israel won in a defensive war have been "Palestinian" since 1967 - they even have had a "Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the Palestinian territories occupied since 1967."

Israel also has the absolute right to protect its own soldiers and citizens from harm that comes from the territories, under the same Geneva Conventions. As always at the UN and with other modern antisemites, a question of competing rights is being treated as if only one side has human rights, and they assume that Jews simply do not have such rights.

The UN's fast and loose definition of "occupation" is made clear in footnote 10:



> For the purposes of the present report, “the territories that Israel occupies” and equivalent terms are a reference to East Jerusalem, the Syrian Golan, Gaza and the West Bank outside East Jerusalem.


Israel doesn't occupy Gaza by any definition of the term that existed in any legal manual or article before Israel's withdrawal from the territory in 2004. Those who claim that Israel occupies Gaza without having a single soldier there have literally made up a new definition of occupation to apply to Israel only. Essentially, the UN is admitting - not for the first time - that it doesn't care about the legal definition of occupation to begin with; it applies the label to Israel without any regard to what it means. 

Which is this entire report in a nutshell. If Israel is not occupying "Palestinian territory" under the legal definition of occupation then there is no "occupation" that can be declared illegal. The UN decided to make the declaration of illegality first, and tried to justify it afterwards, all while pretending to give an impartial legal analysis.










						The UN Commission of Inquiry's footnotes betray how they lie
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It happens again and again. A major institution, whether the UN, Amnesty or HRW, issues a report that asserts what it considers facts, it refers to a footnoted publication, and the footnote proves that they are lying.
> 
> Here is an example from the latest UN Commission of Inquiry report. It finds that Israel's "occupation" is unlawful under international law.  It says:
> 
> 
> 
> The footnote to this points to the  International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC), commentary of 1958 on article 47of the Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War.
> 
> The wording of that commentary makes it clear that Israel is not occupying "Palestinian territory" which is the linchpin of the entire argument.
> 
> It says:
> 
> 
> What state is Israel occupying? *If there was no state there, there is no occupation. *The UN report's own footnote betrays that the assumptions behind the entire report itself is false.
> 
> The commentary emphasizes that the purpose of the Convention is to protect the people, not the State. Israel agrees with this and its High Court rulings have always upheld the humanitarian aspects of the Geneva Conventions even without the existence of a Palestinian state in the territories it controls.
> 
> However, the text itself makes it clear that there is no occupation if there is no previously existing State that had legal title to the land - and there wasn't one. It sure isn't Jordan, whose annexation of the West Bank was illegal by virtually every yardstick. It cannot be the "State of Palestine" because we are told - by the UN - that the territories have been occupied since 1967 and no one claims that the "State of Palestine" existed before 1988 at the earliest.
> 
> I have yet to find an international law expert say the exact date that "occupied territories" of 1967 became "occupied Palestinian territories." But the UN retroactively says that the territories that Israel won in a defensive war have been "Palestinian" since 1967 - they even have had a "Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the Palestinian territories occupied since 1967."
> 
> Israel also has the absolute right to protect its own soldiers and citizens from harm that comes from the territories, under the same Geneva Conventions. As always at the UN and with other modern antisemites, a question of competing rights is being treated as if only one side has human rights, and they assume that Jews simply do not have such rights.
> 
> The UN's fast and loose definition of "occupation" is made clear in footnote 10:
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't occupy Gaza by any definition of the term that existed in any legal manual or article before Israel's withdrawal from the territory in 2004. Those who claim that Israel occupies Gaza without having a single soldier there have literally made up a new definition of occupation to apply to Israel only. Essentially, the UN is admitting - not for the first time - that it doesn't care about the legal definition of occupation to begin with; it applies the label to Israel without any regard to what it means.
> 
> Which is this entire report in a nutshell. If Israel is not occupying "Palestinian territory" under the legal definition of occupation then there is no "occupation" that can be declared illegal. The UN decided to make the declaration of illegality first, and tried to justify it afterwards, all while pretending to give an impartial legal analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN Commission of Inquiry's footnotes betray how they lie
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Load of hooey. Palestine has been sovereign Palestinian territory since 1924.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Load of hooey. Palestine has been sovereign Palestinian territory since 1924.


In the alternate Tinmore universe.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> In the alternate Tinmore universe.


You know nothing about sovereignty.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You know nothing about sovereignty.


You know nothing about what you cut and paste.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You know nothing about what you cut and paste.


So, who has sovereignty?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> So, who has sovereignty?


Are you going to trot out your Zebra again?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Are you going to trot out your Zebra again?


Are you going to do more pages of deflection?

Simple question. Too complicated for you.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you going to do more pages of deflection?
> 
> Simple question. Too complicated for you.


Be sure to clean up after that Zebra you trot out.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Whole World is Muslim, the Whole World is Palestinian ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

Guilty of Nazi-like crimes. That’s the verdict of a United Nations “commission of inquiry” on Israel that was created by the U.N. Human Rights Council to commit the Nazi-like crime of demonizing and destroying the Jewish state. Archetypal moral inversion.

The “inquiry” was created in May 2021 and released its first report to the General Assembly on October 20, 2022. Not one Western democracy voted to create the “inquiry,” but the U.N.’s top human rights body has rather unusual characteristics. Only 30 percent of Human Rights Council members are free democracies; Islamic states hold the balance of power through a system of regional groups, and its members include such human rights luminaries as China, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Venezuela.

The “inquiry” is in keeping with its architects. All three members of the “inquiry” were selected because they had already declared Israel guilty of the crimes they were charged with investigating. The mandate of the “inquiry” oozes double standards in its massive breadth, scope and resources.

The “inquiry” issued a first report to the Human Rights Council in June and it didn’t take long for its members to distinguish themselves by pushing anti-Semitic tropes. Member Chris Sidoti from Australia dismissed the voices of Jewish victims of discrimination with the retort that “accusations of anti-Semitism are thrown around like rice at a wedding.” In July, member Miloon Kothari from India claimed that “the Jewish lobby” and its money controlled social media and the inquiry’s bad press. He also suggested kicking Israel out of the U.N.

The chair of the “inquiry,” former U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay, is herself a pusher of “the extremist Israel lobby” canard, the “apartheid Israel” slander, and BDS (Boycotts, Divestment and Sanctions). So in August, Pillay unleashed an unapologetic, self-serving defense of her colleagues’ appalling behavior. U.N. authorities did nothing to remove them from office. Obviously, they all had violated the basic U.N. rules requiring impartiality, objectivity and personal integrity—but that’s why they were chosen in the first place.






__





						The UN gives a master class in anti-Semitism
					

Commission of Inquiry on Israel report peddles Jew-hatred.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The US State Department has condemned a new UN report that decries Israel’s continuing presence in the West Bank as “unlawful under international law” and accuses Jerusalem of “maintaining a restrictive and discriminatory planning and building regime for Palestinians.”

Speaking to reporters on Thursday, State Department spokesperson Ned Price said that the 28-page report from the ongoing “Independent International Commission of Inquiry on the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, and Israel” reflected the institutional bias faced by Israel at the UN.

(full article online )










						US State Department Condemns ‘Unfair Targeting’ of Israel by UN as Latest Damning Report is Published
					

A view of the Israeli community of Ma’ale Adumim in the West Bank. Photo: Reuters/Ammar Awad The US State Department …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Guilty of Nazi-like crimes. That’s the verdict of a United Nations “commission of inquiry” on Israel that was created by the U.N. Human Rights Council to commit the Nazi-like crime of demonizing and destroying the Jewish state. Archetypal moral inversion.
> 
> The “inquiry” was created in May 2021 and released its first report to the General Assembly on October 20, 2022. Not one Western democracy voted to create the “inquiry,” but the U.N.’s top human rights body has rather unusual characteristics. Only 30 percent of Human Rights Council members are free democracies; Islamic states hold the balance of power through a system of regional groups, and its members include such human rights luminaries as China, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Venezuela.
> 
> The “inquiry” is in keeping with its architects. All three members of the “inquiry” were selected because they had already declared Israel guilty of the crimes they were charged with investigating. The mandate of the “inquiry” oozes double standards in its massive breadth, scope and resources.
> 
> The “inquiry” issued a first report to the Human Rights Council in June and it didn’t take long for its members to distinguish themselves by pushing anti-Semitic tropes. Member Chris Sidoti from Australia dismissed the voices of Jewish victims of discrimination with the retort that “accusations of anti-Semitism are thrown around like rice at a wedding.” In July, member Miloon Kothari from India claimed that “the Jewish lobby” and its money controlled social media and the inquiry’s bad press. He also suggested kicking Israel out of the U.N.
> 
> The chair of the “inquiry,” former U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights Navi Pillay, is herself a pusher of “the extremist Israel lobby” canard, the “apartheid Israel” slander, and BDS (Boycotts, Divestment and Sanctions). So in August, Pillay unleashed an unapologetic, self-serving defense of her colleagues’ appalling behavior. U.N. authorities did nothing to remove them from office. Obviously, they all had violated the basic U.N. rules requiring impartiality, objectivity and personal integrity—but that’s why they were chosen in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN gives a master class in anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> Commission of Inquiry on Israel report peddles Jew-hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “accusations of anti-Semitism are thrown around like rice at a wedding.”


----------



## Hollie

Putting the _had_ in the Islamic terrorist gee-had.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Are you going to do more pages of deflection?
> 
> Simple question. Too complicated for you.





P F Tinmore said:


> So, who has sovereignty?



The Jewish nation.

Simple enough for you?

First you claimed "everything Palestinian" was "stolen".
When asked specifically, you switched to "all Israeli land".
There's your pattern - "everything Palestinian" is "anything Israel".


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Load of hooey. Palestine has been sovereign Palestinian territory since 1924.





P F Tinmore said:


> You know nothing about sovereignty.



Territories don't have sovereignty,

nations do.

Arab sovereignty is illegal under international law.
The Jewish nation is the sole legal sovereign of South Levant.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Territories don't have sovereignty,
> 
> nations do.


And Palestinians had nationality in 1924. And nationality is territorial. The French in France, The British in Britain, The Mexicans in Mexico, the Palestinians in Palestine.

Interesting that Balfour called it Palestine when it was still part of the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> And Palestinians had nationality in 1924. And nationality is territorial. The French in France, The British in Britain, The Mexicans in Mexico, the Palestinians in Palestine.
> 
> Interesting that Balfour called it Palestine when it was still part of the Ottoman Empire.



There're many nationalities in Britain, as about most countries.
It's not territorial, national sovereignty in Palestine was 
vested solely with the Jewish nation.

If all you have is a name your people can't pronounce,
identity theft is still a criminal offense in court, 
and a lame excuse for losing wars.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> national sovereignty in Palestine was
> vested solely with the Jewish nation.


Link?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Link?


By 1924 the Jewish nation was already titled the sole sovereign.
See Anglo-American treaty, any treaty mentioning 'Palestine'...


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> By 1924 the Jewish nation was already titled the sole sovereign.
> See Anglo-American treaty, any treaty mentioning 'Palestine'...


You are full of shit. The Anglo-American Treaty never mentioned Palestine.

It is true, however, that only treaties can determine land and borders. So where is Israel's?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> You are full of shit. The Anglo-American Treaty never mentioned Palestine.
> 
> It is true, however, that only treaties can determine land and borders. So where is Israel's?


Presented to you many times.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A plea to the @ADL (and others): read my paper and adopt my algorithmic definition of antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last year I mentioned an Arab conspiracy theory that there is an "Islamic University of Tel Aviv" where Jews are taught to become secret Muslim preachers, where they infiltrate Muslim lands and corrupt the teachings of Islam.

An Egyptian news site has exciting new information about this fictional university:

(full article online)










						"Islamic University of Tel Aviv" conspiracy theory grows
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In this piece, we will take a look at the role that Jenin plays in both the Israeli and Palestinian psyches.

Violence, Suicide Bombings, Deadly Ambushes & Media Lies: Jenin in the Israeli Psyche​During both the First and Second Intifadas, Jenin was known to Israelis as a center of violence and anti-Israeli terrorism. 

At the outset of the First Intifada (1987-1993), a number of Palestinian terror groups took root in the Jenin region and used the area as a launching pad for attacks against Israeli soldiers and civilians. One particularly noteworthy group was the Black Panthers, which was responsible for attacks on Israeli soldiers and Jewish communities in Judea and Samaria as well as the murder of Palestinians who were accused of “collaborating” with the Jewish state. 

During the Second Intifada (2000-2005), Jenin once again became a hotbed of Palestinian terror activity, with over a third of suicide bombers emanating from the region while prominent Palestinian terror groups used the city and its surrounding environs as a base for violent attacks against Israeli civilians and soldiers.

(full article online)










						Spotlight on Jenin: Part Seven: Jenin in the Israeli and Palestinian Psyche | Honest Reporting
					

During both the First and Second Intifadas, Jenin was known to Israelis as a center of violence and anti-Israeli terrorism.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Media watchdog Honest Reporting has recently exposed a number of antisemitic journalists who praised Hitler and terror attacks against Jews. The exposure led to the journalists’ dismissal from their jobs.

In an attempt to intimidate HonestReporting staffers, Iranian Press TV showed pictures of staff members with their children and accused them of working for the IDF in an “investigative report.”

What Iran and the haters need to know, is that their lies only cause Honest Reporting and the rest of the pro-Israel community to work harder to defend the Jewish state and fight Jew hate.


(full article online)









						WATCH: Iranian TV Harasses Israeli Whistleblowers | United with Israel
					

In an attempt to intimidate HonestReporting staffers, Iranian Press TV showed pictures of staff members with their children and accused them of working for the IDF in an




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Egypt's El Balad and Jordan's Ammon News describe an Israeli TV report that some 12,000 Israelis visited Jordan during the Jewish holidays over the past month, as many Israelis felt that it was less expensive than going overseas. Most of these visitors went to Aqaba as a cheaper alternative to Eilat. 

That's a fairly significant number of visitors, and Jordan's tourism sector no doubt benefited a great deal.

But when the TV station wanted to interview a representative of Jordan's Ministry of Tourism, a fairly innocuous request to get some generic quotes, the Jordanian government didn't grant the request.

How childish can they be? They are afraid of being seen, or quoted, on TV along with Israelis in any context. They'll take money from Israeli "settlers" (as the articles described all the tourists) but they won't deign to speak to Israeli TV.

Do they think they are going to destroy Israel through microaggressions? Because that sometimes seems to be the prevailing mentality.

The microaggressions don't end there. 

Both articles headline the fact that Jordan refused to speak to the Israeli news crew, even as they eagerly covered what the news channel had to say about Jordan. They seem to want to give the impression to their readers that they are so strong and mighty that they can refuse a request from the all-powerful Jews. 

It's sort of pathetic.

The news producers didn't lose a minute of sleep over the snub. The story ran without any problems. The mighty Jordanian decision to boycott Israeli TV was taken as par for the course by the Israelis.

Also, neither one of the news outlets deign to mention which Israeli TV station it was that tried to get the interview. As if mentioning a specific channel is a sign of weakness.

And that is the point. Their attempts to appear consequential by refusing to answer a couple of softball questions makes them look even weaker.  

They are utterly clueless.

This immaturity is accepted as part of Arab culture by the world. But nothing will change until people ask - what is wrong with these guys?










						How pathetic are Israel's Arab neighbors? A tiny but telling example.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Albania’s Prime Minister Edi Rama meets with Israel’s Prime Minister Yair Lapid and other officials to talk about cybersecurity threats posed by Iran. Credit: Haim Zach/Israel GPO
Albania is turning to Israel to help defend the country from cyberattacks after being targeted by the Islamic Republic of Iran.

Albania’s Prime Minister Edi Rama arrived in Israel on Sunday for a three-day visit. During a meeting between Rama and the head of Israel’s National Cyber Directorate, Gaby Portnoy, on Monday the two agreed to work together on cybersecurity with Rama saying that Israel’s cyber agency would become a strategic partner in bolstering Albania’s cyber defense.


(full article online )










						Albania’s Prime Minister in Israel to Foster Cybersecurity Cooperation in Wake of Recent Iranian Attacks
					

Albania’s Prime Minister Edi Rama meets with Israel’s Prime Minister Yair Lapid and other officials to talk about cybersecurity threats …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hadash-Ta’al MK Aida Touma-Sliman seems to praise five Palestinian gunmen — including a top member of a terror group — who were killed in clashes with Israeli troops who were carrying out a raid on an explosives workshop in Nablus overnight.

“Nablus separates from our martyrs today. Our Palestinian nation bids farewell to its martyrs,” she writes in a Facebook post that includes a photo from the funeral today in the northern West Bank city.

“The more the occupation increases its crimes, the resistance escalates. An important lesson in the history of nations,” Touma-Sliman adds.

Her remarks are denounced by Defense Minister Benny Gantz.

“I’m ashamed of public representatives who support terrorists and are prepared to let them continue to spill the blood of Israeli citizens,” Gantz tweets.

“MK MK Aida Touma-Sliman proves again that [Hadash-Ta’al] can’t be included in a government or relied on to form one,” he adds. “Israel’s security comes before the formation of a coalition.”

(full article online)









						Hadash-Ta’al MK calls Nablus gunmen killed in clashes with IDF troops ‘our martyrs’
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> You are full of shit. The Anglo-American Treaty never mentioned Palestine.
> 
> It is true, however, that only treaties can determine land and borders. So where is Israel's?



No need to curse.

It is right there in the title, and the first article -

_"Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for* re-constituting* their national home in that country;"_



			https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/US_UK_Convention_1924.pdf


----------



## Sixties Fan

European Union officials in Brussels invited Jewish and Muslim community leaders to discuss meat production, in what some of the guests characterized as progress toward ensuring religious freedom.

The event, which was convened by the EU’s point person for fighting antisemitism, Katharina von Schnurbein, included Jews and Muslims concerned about a two-pronged attack on their traditional methods for slaughtering animals for food that has resulted in bans in some countries. About 30 EU officials and about 20 community leaders were present, according to people who were there.

“We’ve had sessions before at the EU where advocates defended shechitah,” the Hebrew word for the Jewish way of killing animals for food, Rabbi Menachem Margolin, who heads the Brussels-based European Jewish Association, told the Jewish Telegraphic Agency. Thursday’s event, he said, “was the first designed to give us a platform, rather than to just have us come and state our case alongside people with the opposite view.”

Animal rights activists say shechitah and zabiha, the Muslim method for slaughtering animals for food, are cruel because both methods preclude stunning before the animal’s necks are cut. Advocates of the customs say they result in no greater suffering to animals than mechanized slaughter methods with higher malfunction rates and less attention to individual animals.










						In a first, EU invites Jews and Muslims to stand up for kosher and halal slaughter amid local bans - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

The European Union's point person for fighting antisemitism, who has been increasingly outspoken against bans on ritual slaughter, initiated the event.




					www.jta.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The second quarter Palestinian labor statistics show that there are 903,000 Palestinians working in the West Bank and Gaza, 182,000 who work in Israel and 29,000 who work in the settlements.

This means that 18.9% of Palestinians are employed directly by Israelis. 

This is, by far, the highest percentage of Palestinians working for Israelis in at least ten years, and possibly since before Oslo.  I sampled some previous years: In 2021, the percentage was less than 16%; in 2016, 13%; in 2012, 10.4%.

This doesn't include Palestinians who are indirectly employed by Israel, for example, those who work for local computer consultants who get most of their work from Israelis.

If one out of every five Palestinians works for Israelis, that is a significant number of people who will not want a new intifada that would jeopardize their jobs.

And neither would any Palestinian leader, in the West Bank at least. Because the 19% only tells half the story. The average wage for those who work for Israelis is typically more than double that of local Palestinian workers. I estimate that over 35% of all wages to Palestinian workers comes from Israeli employers.

A third intifada would destroy the Palestinian economy and anger the 211,000 Palestinians who work - or hope to work - in Israel. 

This is why Israel is trying to expand work permits to Gaza. The same logic applies, and even Hamas would not be eager to upset a labor force that desperately wants to work.










						The best insurance against a third intifada: 19% of Palestinian labor market employed by Israelis
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> No need to curse.
> 
> It is right there in the title, and the first article -
> 
> _"Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for* re-constituting* their national home in that country;"_
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/US_UK_Convention_1924.pdf


Britain never had sovereignty in Palestine, i,e. they never had legal title of the land. No land was ever transferred to a Jewish state.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain never had sovereignty in Palestine, i,e. they never had legal title of the land. No land was ever transferred to a Jewish state.



Of course Britain wasn't the sovereign.

But their mandate over the territory
was intended in law for the Jewish
national re-constitution.

Was sovereignty vested with any other nation in South-Levant?


----------



## Sixties Fan

As HR reports, Salem has posted multiple times clear and unambiguous support for terror attacks, including the murder of four rabbis at prayer in Jerusalem.



> In 2011, Salem took to Facebook to praise the Jerusalem bus bombing in which British Christian evangelical student Mary Jane Gardner was murdered, and 67 others were injured. Members of the Hamas cell had reportedly planned an additional attack but were stopped by Israeli security forces.
> 
> On November 18, 2014, Hosam Salem again used Facebook to express his joy over the massacre of four rabbis and an Israeli-Druze police officer in a synagogue in the Jerusalem neighborhood of Har Nof.
> 
> Citing the Quran, he encouraged his followers to “smite the necks” of unbelievers, adding: “[This is the] summary of the Jerusalem operation [sic] today.”
> 
> There’s more. In 2015, Salem applauded two acts of terror (see here and here); a shooting at the Gush Etzion Junction that killed an American teenager, an Israeli man, and a Palestinian bystander; and a Jerusalem stabbing that killed three.
> 
> Some three years later, *after being hired by The New York Times*, Salem called for more violence following an attack that killed two IDF recruits in the West Bank. “Shoot, kill, withdraw: three quick operational steps…to bring peace to the hearts of sad people like us,” the inciting post read.
> 
> Finally, he has repeatedly eulogized Mohammed Salem and Nabil Masoud. The two were responsible for a 2004 suicide bombing that killed ten workers at the Ashdod port, Israel’s second-busiest harbor.


What about Shatha Hammad?





> The posts that HonestReporting uncovered included dozens of violent and antisemitic clarion calls, such as one in which she eulogized the “martyrs” who killed five “settlers” during the 2014 Jerusalem synagogue massacre where two Palestinian terrorists attacked worshipers with axes, knives and a gun.
> In several posts in 2014, Hammad, who currently works for Middle East Eye and Al Jazeera, signed off her comments using the nickname “Hitler” and joked that she was “in agreement” with the Nazi leader who oversaw the mass extermination of six million Jews during the Holocaust.
> In another post — originally written in Arabic but translated into English by HonestReporting — she described herself as “friends” and “one” with Hitler, adding they have the “same mentality, like, for example, the extermination of the Jews” alongside a smiley face emoji.




Honest Reporting has screenshots, so Hammad's claim of "fabrication" is ridiculous.

Mondoweiss wants its readers to be angry - but it sure doesn't want them to know the posts it is defending as mere "criticism of Israel."  The article is filled with hyperlinks - but not one to Honest Reporting's articles that show the screenshots of these journalists promoting the murders of Jews.

In fact, they are so upset at these revelations that they say, with a straight face, that "Zionist watchdogs are a danger to journalism." Not journalists who support murdering Jews - but the people who expose them. 

Mondoweiss is afraid of the truth. It tries to hide the truth. Which proves that the truth is not on their side.

(full article online)










						What's Mondoweiss afraid of?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Of course Britain wasn't the sovereign.
> 
> But their mandate over the territory
> was intended in law for the Jewish
> national re-constitution.
> 
> Was sovereignty vested with any other nation in South-Levant?


There is a great misinterpretation of the Jewish homeland. There as no mention of a Jewish state. There was no transfer of land.


> Article 7. The Administration of Palestine shall be responsible for enacting a nationality law. There shall be included in this law provisions framed so as to facilitate the acquisition of Palestinian citizenship by Jews who take up their permanent residence in Palestine.


The Jewish national home was Palestinian citizenship.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> There is a great misinterpretation of the Jewish homeland. There as no mention of a Jewish state. There was no transfer of land.
> 
> The Jewish national home was Palestinian citizenship.



We were discussing national sovereignty.
Now you're talking about some 'interpretations'...

This is not how it works.
Palestinian Re-Constitution was all about the Jewish homeland.
There was no other nation mentioned in reference to sovereignty.

Was there any reference, or transfer of land to an Arab sovereignty?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ They do not know anything else.  UNWRA, Hamas and the PA insist it stays that way ]


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> We were discussing national sovereignty.
> Now you're talking about some 'interpretations'...
> 
> This is not how it works.
> Palestinian Re-Constitution was all about the Jewish homeland.
> There was no other nation mentioned in reference to sovereignty.
> 
> Was any land transferred, or even mentioned, to any Arab sovereignty?


Britain had no sovereignty. They could not give to others what was no theirs.

Palestinian land and Sovereignty was per the Treaty of Lausanne.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The non refugee problem a hatred for Jews and Jewish sovereignty as brought on too many people.  Being used and abused by their fellow Muslims and Christians ]

The UN warned Wednesday that the number of impoverished Palestinians in Lebanon has risen substantially, fueling a “dramatic humanitarian crisis” as the country’s economy collapses further.

For the past three years, Lebanon has been in the throes of one of the worst economic crises in recent world history, according to the World Bank — dealing an especially heavy blow to vulnerable communities, including refugees.

Two-thirds of Palestinian refugee families in Lebanon have reduced the number of meals they eat per day, said Leni Stenseth, deputy commissioner-general at the UN agency for Palestinian refugees (UNRWA), addressing reporters in Beirut.

Her statement comes days after UNRWA “urgently” appealed for $13 million in funding for cash assistance to families, primary health care services and to keep the agency’s schools open until the end of this year.

The poverty level among Palestinian refugees in Lebanon has shot up from a little more than 70 percent at the beginning of the year to 93 percent, according to UNRWA.

This means that almost everyone is without the ability to cater for the most basic needs in their lives,” Stenseth said.

“This is a dramatic humanitarian crisis.”

Lebanon hosts about 210,000 Palestinian refugees, including 30,000 who fled Syria after war erupted in 2011, according to UNRWA.

It also hosts more than one million Syrian refugees.

Most Palestinians live in 12 official refugee camps in squalid conditions, worsened by Lebanon’s financial meltdown, and face a variety of legal restrictions, including on their employment.

(full article online)









						UN: Palestinian refugees in Lebanon sinking deeper into poverty amid economic crisis
					

UNRWA official warns of 'dramatic humanitarian crisis,' says two-thirds of families have reduced the number of meals they eat a day




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ The non refugee problem a hatred for Jews and Jewish sovereignty as brought on too many people.  Being used and abused by their fellow Muslims and Christians ]
> 
> The UN warned Wednesday that the number of impoverished Palestinians in Lebanon has risen substantially, fueling a “dramatic humanitarian crisis” as the country’s economy collapses further.
> 
> For the past three years, Lebanon has been in the throes of one of the worst economic crises in recent world history, according to the World Bank — dealing an especially heavy blow to vulnerable communities, including refugees.
> 
> Two-thirds of Palestinian refugee families in Lebanon have reduced the number of meals they eat per day, said Leni Stenseth, deputy commissioner-general at the UN agency for Palestinian refugees (UNRWA), addressing reporters in Beirut.
> 
> Her statement comes days after UNRWA “urgently” appealed for $13 million in funding for cash assistance to families, primary health care services and to keep the agency’s schools open until the end of this year.
> 
> The poverty level among Palestinian refugees in Lebanon has shot up from a little more than 70 percent at the beginning of the year to 93 percent, according to UNRWA.
> 
> This means that almost everyone is without the ability to cater for the most basic needs in their lives,” Stenseth said.
> 
> “This is a dramatic humanitarian crisis.”
> 
> Lebanon hosts about 210,000 Palestinian refugees, including 30,000 who fled Syria after war erupted in 2011, according to UNRWA.
> 
> It also hosts more than one million Syrian refugees.
> 
> Most Palestinians live in 12 official refugee camps in squalid conditions, worsened by Lebanon’s financial meltdown, and face a variety of legal restrictions, including on their employment.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN: Palestinian refugees in Lebanon sinking deeper into poverty amid economic crisis
> 
> 
> UNRWA official warns of 'dramatic humanitarian crisis,' says two-thirds of families have reduced the number of meals they eat a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


What is Israeli soveriegnty and how did they get it.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain had no sovereignty. They could not give to others what was no theirs.
> 
> Palestinian land and Sovereignty was per the Treaty of Lausanne.



We weren't discussing British sovereignty.
And the treaty of Lausanne doesn't
even mention 'Palestine'.

That's your argument. Now dance around it.
Did Turkey cede any territory to Arab sovereignty?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> We weren't discussing British sovereignty.
> And the treaty of Lausanne doesn't
> even mention 'Palestine'.
> 
> That's your argument. Now dance around it.
> Did Turkey cede any territory to Arab sovereignty?


They did. The same as all of the other new states.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> They did. The same as all of the other new states.


Show me the direct quote,  any mention of an Arab state,
anything from that time, about national sovereignty other than Jewish.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Show me the direct quote,  any mention of an Arab state,
> anything from that time, about national sovereignty other than Jewish.


There were five new states and none of them were named. The territories were ceded to the people who lived there. The people who live in a defined territory are the sovereigns of their territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> There were five new states and none of them were named. The territories were ceded to the people who lived there. The people who live in a defined territory are the sovereigns of their territory.


Stop the nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Stop the nonsense.


It is territorial. The people of the place have the nationality. The people of the place have the sovereignty.

It is like that all over the world.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> It is territorial. The people of the place have the nationality. The people of the place have the sovereignty.
> 
> It is like that all over the world.



Same tired, hack, narrative.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Same tired, hack, narrative.


But true.''

Look it up.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tharwat el-Kherbawy is an Egyptian lawyer who used to lead the Muslim Brotherhood but left the group in 2002 and became a strident critic of the Brotherhood since then.

He gave a TV interview with his analysis of the Brotherhood which was reported in major Egyptian media. He described how dishonest the Muslim Brotherhood is, and emphasized it in a way that any Egyptian would immediately identify with:


> He emphasized that *the Brotherhood is like the Jews*; They never recognize the truth, take advantage of the social media, spread false ideas, and spread rumors.


When reaching for an example of the paradigmatic liar, and knowing that he is speaking to a national Egyptian audience, Kherbawy says that they are as bad as the Jews.

Not Zionists - Jews. 

And not one Egyptian media outlet found this to be problematic. Of course, the Jews are known to be the biggest liars in the world! It is axiomatic. Why would anyone disagree?

A 2010 Pew poll found that 95% of Egyptians have an unfavorable attitude towards Jews. The ADL finds "only" 75% of Egyptians have antisemitic attitudes. 

And modern anti-Zionists keep insisting that these Arabs are not antisemitic, but only anti-Zionist, and that Jews lived in peace and harmony in Arab countries before 1948.

There are definitely liars in this world - but they aren't the Jews.











						To Egyptians, Jews are the paradigm of dishonesty
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> But true.''
> 
> Look it up.


More of your silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Britain had no sovereignty. They could not give to others what was no theirs.
> 
> Palestinian land and Sovereignty was per the Treaty of Lausanne.


Nonsense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Israel Hosts Climate Festival to Help Save Planet | United with Israel
					

More than a thousand people and dozens of companies came together to present solutions to battle climate change.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> More of your silly conspiracy theories.


Let me make this simple enough that maybe even you could understand it...well maybe.


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> It is territorial. The people of the place have the nationality. The people of the place have the sovereignty.
> 
> It is like that all over the world.


The people who live in France are the French. Do they have sovereignty in France? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people who live in Britain are the British. Do they have sovereignty in Britain? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people who live in Mexico are the Mexican. Do they have sovereignty in Mexico? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people who live in Palestine are the Palestinians. Do they have sovereignty in Palestine? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people of the place have sovereignty. The people from someplace else do not.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Paratroopers from the IDF, the Bahraini military, the Emirati Armed Forces and the US Army completed a joint dive on Wednesday to mark the second anniversary of the Abraham Accords.


The dive, which took place in Bahrain, was the first carried out by Israeli paratroopers in the Gulf.


Intended to symbolize the expanding military cooperation between the US, Bahrain, the UAE and Israel, the dive was initiated by Israeli Ambassador to Bahrain Eitan Na'eh along with his American counterpart in the Gulf state.

(full article online)










						Israeli, US and Arab paratroopers dive 2 years since Abraham Accords
					

The dive, which took place in Bahrain, was the first carried out by Israeli paratroopers in the Gulf.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Let me make this simple enough that maybe even you could understand it...well maybe.
> 
> The people who live in France are the French. Do they have sovereignty in France? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people who live in Britain are the British. Do they have sovereignty in Britain? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people who live in Mexico are the Mexican. Do they have sovereignty in Mexico? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people who live in Palestine are the Palestinians. Do they have sovereignty in Palestine? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people of the place have sovereignty. The people from someplace else do not.


You simply don't understand the terms you copy and paste.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> You simply don't understand the terms you copy and paste.


If you have something that says different, post it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> If you have something that says different, post it.


Already did.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Already did.


Link or your lying.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Link or your lying.


Such silly melodrama.


----------



## Hollie

A firefight with Israeli forces has not gone well for gee-had Intl., Inc.













						Palestinian militant leader, five others killed in clashes with Israeli forces
					

The leader of a rising militant group and five other Palestinians were killed on Tuesday after Israeli forces raided the West Bank city of Nablus on Tuesday, setting off one of the largest firefights in weeks, Palestinian officials said.




					www.reuters.com
				




NABLUS, West Bank, Oct 25 (Reuters) - The leader of a rising militant group and five other Palestinians were killed on Tuesday after Israeli forces raided the West Bank city of Nablus on Tuesday, setting off one of the largest firefights in weeks, Palestinian officials said.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Such silly melodrama.


Agreed. I will just let my post stand unopposed.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Agreed. I will just let my post stand unopposed.


I knew you would skedaddle when tasked with attempting to refute my argument.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> I knew you would skedaddle when tasked with attempting to refute my argument.


Pfffft, you jumped ship after my first post.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Pfffft, you jumped ship after my first post.



Your usual skedaddle.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Your usual skedaddle.


Your usual duck.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Your usual duck.



Your usual cut and paste slogan.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Your usual cut and paste slogan.


Let me make this simple enough that maybe even you could understand it...well maybe.

    P F Tinmore said:

    It is territorial. The people of the place have the nationality. The people of the place have the sovereignty.

    It is like that all over the world.

The people who live in France are the French. Do they have sovereignty in France? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people who live in Britain are the British. Do they have sovereignty in Britain? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people who live in Mexico are the Mexican. Do they have sovereignty in Mexico? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people who live in Palestine are the Palestinians. Do they have sovereignty in Palestine? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.

The people of the place have sovereignty. The people from someplace else do not.


----------



## Hollie

This reads like the incompetent Islamic terrorist franchise made a faulty bomb and it a'sploded killing an Islamic terrorist. 

Such is gee-had. 










						Senior member of Palestinian terror org ‘Lion’s Den’ killed in West Bank blast
					

“The bomb exploded as he passed by and he became a martyr,” his Palestinian militant’s father told media.




					nypost.com
				




A high-up official in a Palestinian militant group known as “Lion’s Den” was killed early Sunday in what the organization is calling an assassination by Israel.

Tamer Kilani was killed around 1:30 a.m. by an explosive device attached to a motorcycle that detonated in the West Bank city of Nablus, Lion’s Den and Palestinian media said. Kilani’s age was not immediately clear.

“The bomb exploded as he passed by and he became a martyr,” his father Sufian Kilani said.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Let me make this simple enough that maybe even you could understand it...well maybe.
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> It is territorial. The people of the place have the nationality. The people of the place have the sovereignty.
> 
> It is like that all over the world.
> 
> The people who live in France are the French. Do they have sovereignty in France? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people who live in Britain are the British. Do they have sovereignty in Britain? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people who live in Mexico are the Mexican. Do they have sovereignty in Mexico? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people who live in Palestine are the Palestinians. Do they have sovereignty in Palestine? Yes. Do they have sovereignty anywhere else? No.
> 
> The people of the place have sovereignty. The people from someplace else do not.


Maybe spam the thread with that refuted nonsense a few more times.


----------



## Hollie

While waiting for their welfare checks....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Two Palestinian Authority security services members were killed this morning near the Huwara checkpoint as they shot at the soldiers there.

Whenever incidents like this happen, before a terror group takes responsibility, Palestinian media (and even other terror groups) first respond by claiming that the IDF shot innocent civilians in cold blood.

Islamic Jihad called it a "cold blooded execution."

PA prime minister Mohamed Shtayyeh called it "a heinous field execution committed by the occupation forces."

Then as more information started coming out that they were involved in an attack, the tenor of the responses changed.

The PFLP was cautious, saying they"were martyred in a new crime committed by the occupation" but implying that they were attacking at the time by  saying "our people's response to the occupation and its aggression and the escalation of resistance against it proves the determination of our people to continue the confrontation until freedom and victory are achieved."

Then the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades took explicit credit for the attempted attack, saying they shot at the IDF soldiers at point-blank range at 1:05 AM, a "zero-distance clash with the Zionist enemy at the Hawara checkpoint in the city of Nablus, and that all the usurpers and settler herds are targets of the battalion fighters, and that the battle is open with this usurper occupation."

So now the responses change from "innocent victims" to "heroic martyrs."

Hamas praised '"the two martyrs of the armed clash with the Zionist occupation forces."

The narrative changed on a dime.

Note that two members of the Palestinian Authority security forces were also terrorists for the Fatah Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades. Either Mahmoud Abbas is too weak to enforce that his own security forces are not terrorists, or he supports it.  Either way, negotiating with him for peace is impossible. 










						When "Israelis killed Palestinians in cold blood!" changes to "Heroic Palestinians martyred while attacking the Zionist enemy!"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Last year, during the May 2021 fighting in Gaza, an IAF missile destroyed an apartment in Gaza City, killing a mother and two of her children - Rima Telbani(31), Zeid(4) and Maryam(2).

Israel was blamed for targeting civilians. The New York Times published a  photo of the children. 

Today, another victim of that attack succumbed to his wounds. His name is Muhammad Ouda Yousef Al-Telbani.

He was a Hamas terrorist.





In fact, in the building at the same time were two other senior Hamas terrorists who were killed - who were not mentioned by PCHR.

Which means that the building was almost certainly a command and control center - and the cute Telbani kids were human shields for Hamas, including for their father. 

That changes the story a bit, doesn't it?










						A dead family in Gaza: The other half of the story
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While Palestinian Authority (PA) chief Mahmoud Abbas might call himself the president of “Palestine,” most mainstream media outlets have rightfully refrained from recognizing Ramallah’s claim of independence. After all, the territory under Abbas’ control currently does not meet the formal criteria for statehood outlined in international law.

As the Associated Press makes clear in its authoritative stylebook: “Use Palestine and Palestinians in the context of Palestine’s activities in international bodies to which it has been admitted… Do not use Palestine or state of Palestine in other situations, since it is not a fully independent, unified state.” [Emphasis added]

CNN, in its reporting on the Arab-Israeli conflict, has likewise referred to Abbas as the “Palestinian Authority President” (see, for instance, here, here, and here).

Until yesterday, that is.

In a piece on the IDF’s counterterrorism operation in Nablus, titled “Several dead after Israeli joint security forces raid in West Bank,” Jerusalem reporter Kareem Khadder noted: “Palestine’s President ‘is making urgent calls to stop the aggression on our people in Nablus,’ said a presidential spokesperson, speaking on Palestinian television early on Tuesday.” [Emphasis added]







CNN’s apparent nod to Palestinian statehood can hardly be dismissed as a mere typo or figurative slip of the tongue, considering the significant role that PA unilateralism plays in the continuation of the conflict. Indeed, Abbas’ unilateral moves — a clear breach of international agreements to which the Palestinians are a party — have made peace more elusive than ever.

In “Fact-checking The New York Times: There Is No Palestinian State,” HonestReporting explained that there is a path to Palestinian independence. The Oslo Accords forged in 1993 between Israel and the Palestine Liberation Organization led to the creation of the Palestinian Authority the following year. The agreement was based on a promise by the Palestinian leadership to renounce terrorism and resolve all outstanding issues with Israel via bilateral negotiations.

To date, the Palestinian leadership has failed to live up to its obligations under the Oslo Accords that lay out a path to possibly establishing a “State of Palestine.” Accordingly, the current status of the West Bank and Gaza is not that of a sovereign country, as evidenced by Palestinian leaders who have said as much.

(full article online )










						CNN Takes Down 'Palestine' Reference Following HonestReporting Action | Honest Reporting
					

The new article correctly identifies Abbas as the "Palestinian Authority President" and makes no mention of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For obvious reasons in light of the more significant news dominating the headlines at the time, the story about Mosa’ab Elshamy went largely unnoticed as media watchdogs like HonestReporting focused on countering the deluge of misinformation that was published by the mainstream international media throughout the conflict (see here, here and here).

Elshamy, who works for the global news agency’s Morocco desk, posted numerous antisemitic tweets over the years, such as one in which he labeled Zionists “filthy pigs.”

Other bigoted social media ramblings from Elshamy that were uncovered included:


In November 2010, he tweeted to a since-deleted account that, “the filthy pigs theory was, surprise surprise, a joke as well 
 I think it should only be applied to Zionists (and their women).”
In 2011, he slammed Jewish children and their families in two separate tweets that made light of the Holocaust, with one asserting that Jews play “the holocaust card” to “distract you from the slaughter [they] commit daily.”
Later in 2011, he invoked ancient, antisemitic blood libels when he responded to a tweet that asked what Twitter users would ask an Israeli soldier, claiming he would ask, “How many babies do you eat for breakfast?”
In 2011, he falsely accused Israel of upholding a system of apartheid and claimed he had burned Israeli flags on numerous occasions.
When the disturbing messages posted by Elshamy, whose images have been seen in TIME Magazine, The New York Times, and Rolling Stone, were brought to AP’s attention, the agency responded by saying that it was “unaware of such tweets” and said it had immediately taken steps to ensure they would be deleted.

“The tweets do not reflect the views of the AP, which strives to cover the Israeli-Palestinian conflict fairly and factually,” the wire service added.

Associated Press also acknowledged its own strict set of social media guidelinesthat its journalists are required to follow — rules, it was apparent, that Elshamy had flagrantly broken during his antisemitic diatribe.

AP’s rather muted response to such serious charges against Elshamy seems all the more inadequate today in light of how other news organizations have reacted to similar revelations about their own staff and contributors.

This month, for example, the Thomson Reuters Foundation (TRF), which is the charitable arm of Reuters, rescinded an award that had been conferred upon Palestinian journalist Shatha Hammad after HonestReporting discovered numerous tweets praising Hitler and expressing support for the genocide of Jews.

Both the TRF and the Kurt Schork Memorial Fund, which had chosen Hammad as the recipient of the 2022 Local Reporter Award, sprang into action immediately following the worrying revelations and released a joint statementconfirming robust action had been taken.

In August, the New York Times, VICE News, the BBC, The Guardian, SBS Australia, and ABC News Australia all severed ties with a Palestinian freelancer and fixer, Fady Hanona, after HonestReporting put a spotlight on his horrifying social media history that included describing Jews as the “sons of dogs” and calling for killing every “Jew, Israeli or Zionist, or anyone else who speaks Hebrew.”

In September, we also revealed how two other freelancers working for the NYT, Soliman Hijjy and Hosam Salem, had lauded Hitler and Palestinian terrorism in multiple chilling Facebook posts.

The fact is, compared to competitor news outlets that found themselves in similar positions, AP’s response to Elshamy’s social media posts was insufficient. It appears that nothing — bar asking him to delete the offending tweets — was done in the way of disciplinary action.

We have since reached out to AP to ask why this was — why did AP not distance itself further from Elshamy’s antisemitism and did the agency not think any further measures should be taken against him?

For the sake of credibility, it is critical that AP answers these questions.

(full article online)











						Examining Associated Press' Toothless Response to Photojournalist Who Called Zionists 'Filthy Pigs' | Honest Reporting
					

For the sake of credibility, it is critical that the Associated Press answer our questions regarding Mosa'ab Elshamy's antisemitic comments.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

As CAMERA has already exposed, Human Rights Watch (HRW) – under the imprimatur of the American branch of the International Law Association (ABILA) – was recently allowed to organize a panel on “Racism and the Crime of Apartheid in International Law” during ABILA’s annual International Law Weekend. The panel, held on October 22, featured four anti-Israel partisans, all on record accusing Israel of “apartheid,” and just one late addition, opposing panelist (Barrister Josh Kern). Despite continued inquiries and expressions of concern, no additional effort was made by the organizers to foster a more balanced, serious discussion.




A screenshot of the language originally used in the program’s description of the panel, accusing Israel of “systematic oppression of Palestinians.”
There was even a late addition in the form of law professor Milena Sterio as a moderator, which is where some irony is introduced. Sterio’s background includes writing favorably of the infamous Goldstone Report that accused Israel of atrocities.

As luck would have it, Richard Goldstone, the former South African judge who chaired the commission which authored the report, was participating in the conference as a keynote speaker. Though his speech was sharply critical of the United States, it is Goldstone’s position on the charge of “Israeli apartheid” that is relevant.

While HRW goes to great lengths to create a false impression of a “growing consensus” that Israel is committing “apartheid,” such as through organizing one-sided panels, Goldstone serves as an example of how there isn’t even consensus in HRW’s own ideological circles

In addition to famously disowning his own report against Israel, which Sterio nonetheless described as an “invaluable contribution,” Goldstone has also openly opposed what he calls the “apartheid slander” against Israel. Had HRW or ABILA President Leila Sadat actually been interested in balance, perhaps they simply could have invited Goldstone to stick around for another hour.

*The Panel *​As expected, Israel was the major focus of the panel, which was attended by perhaps 50-75 academics, legal professionals, and students. The United States and Myanmar were the only other two situations raised by the panelists. China’s horrifying treatment of the Uyghurs and other Turkic Muslims was briefly addressed only _after_ being prompted by an audience member. Issues like modern-day slavery in Mauritania and Iran’s continued repression of minority groups were left unmentioned.

Panelist Mia Swart, who Leila Sadat had claimedwas brought on to “assuage” concerns of one-sidedness, lamented that South Africa hasn’t pursued “strategic litigation” on apartheid to “help the Palestinians.” Swart also made a point to note that Nelson Mandela once visited with Yasser Arafat. Given Arafat’s prolific role in murdering Jews of any nationality and his regular use of antisemitic tropes, he hardly seems an ideal figure to reference positively at a panel on racism.

United Nations “expert” E. Tendayi Achiume, who largely avoided the framing her comments in the context of the law, notwithstanding the fact that she was at a law conference, suggested that apartheid is a “technology of settler colonial domination” being practiced by Israel.


(full article online)










						When “Human Rights” Activists and Lawyers Fear Dissent
					

For all their high-minded rhetoric about free speech and expression, some “human rights” activists and lawyers seem zealously opposed to allowing debate. As a




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Albania, Australia, Austria, Bulgaria, Canada, Czechia, Germany, Guatemala, Italy, Liberia, the Marshall Islands, Micronesia, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom and Uruguay were among the countries defending Israel’s position, along with the European Union, which issued a statement against the COI. It was a rare showing of strong vocal support from a wide range of countries at the U.N., including notably from Australia, whose government this month rescinded its recognition of west Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.

The Palauan representative questioned why the three members of the commission had been appointed, given “the numerous outright anti-Israel public statements made by the members both before and during their tenure.”

Hungary’s envoy said that her country was “outraged by the recent anti-Israel and anti-Semitic comments made by a member of the COI,” calling them “unworthy of the U.N.”

The U.N. Human Rights Council in Geneva created the three-person commission last year following an 11-day conflict between Israel and terrorist groups in Gaza. The COI was given a unique open-ended mandate. It is charged with investigating any Israeli human rights violations both inside and outside its sovereign territory.


(full article online)










						Range of UN states come to Israel’s defense in face of latest Commission of Inquiry report
					

It was a rare showing of strong vocal support from a wide range of countries at the U.N., including notably from Australia, whose government this month rescinded its recognition of west Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The PLO tweeted:





As with everything else in Palestinian history, look beneath the surface and find antisemitism.

The Catholic Advance wrote about this conference:





Moslems and Christians - *but no Jews.* The Palestinians claim that Jews at the time were an equal minority but Jews were not invited to supposedly Palestinian nationalist conferences.

And notice that the resolutions are ultimately about attacking the Zionist community, not about promoting Palestinian nationalism. 

Also notice:








The Catholic Advance, as we will see later, clearly didn't think that Jews have any business living in Palestine. The Jewish Agency allowed women to vote way before 1929, but they  don't count.

The Women's Congress was scheduled right before the All-Palestine Arab Congress, which featured this:





"All the natives of Palestine, irrespective of creed" - except for Jews.

That's pretty much the definition of antisemitism right there (and one that this Catholic newspaper embraced.)










						Scratch Palestinian history, reveal antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel was born in a struggle against British colonialism. However, seven decades on from 1956, some still depict Israel as a colonialist power.​










						Israel, the Suez Crisis and accusations of colonialist collusion
					

Israel was born in a struggle against British colonialism. However, seven decades on from 1956, some still depict Israel as a colonialist power.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The PLO tweeted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything else in Palestinian history, look beneath the surface and find antisemitism.
> 
> The Catholic Advance wrote about this conference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moslems and Christians - *but no Jews.* The Palestinians claim that Jews at the time were an equal minority but Jews were not invited to supposedly Palestinian nationalist conferences.
> 
> And notice that the resolutions are ultimately about attacking the Zionist community, not about promoting Palestinian nationalism.
> 
> Also notice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Advance, as we will see later, clearly didn't think that Jews have any business living in Palestine. The Jewish Agency allowed women to vote way before 1929, but they  don't count.
> 
> The Women's Congress was scheduled right before the All-Palestine Arab Congress, which featured this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All the natives of Palestine, irrespective of creed" - except for Jews.
> 
> That's pretty much the definition of antisemitism right there (and one that this Catholic newspaper embraced.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch Palestinian history, reveal antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Interesting that they called the Palestinians natives.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Israel was born in a struggle against British colonialism. However, seven decades on from 1956, some still depict Israel as a colonialist power.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel, the Suez Crisis and accusations of colonialist collusion
> 
> 
> Israel was born in a struggle against British colonialism. However, seven decades on from 1956, some still depict Israel as a colonialist power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


So, who did Israel fight in its "war of independence?"


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The PLO tweeted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything else in Palestinian history, look beneath the surface and find antisemitism.
> 
> The Catholic Advance wrote about this conference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moslems and Christians - *but no Jews.* The Palestinians claim that Jews at the time were an equal minority but Jews were not invited to supposedly Palestinian nationalist conferences.
> 
> And notice that the resolutions are ultimately about attacking the Zionist community, not about promoting Palestinian nationalism.
> 
> Also notice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Advance, as we will see later, clearly didn't think that Jews have any business living in Palestine. The Jewish Agency allowed women to vote way before 1929, but they  don't count.
> 
> The Women's Congress was scheduled right before the All-Palestine Arab Congress, which featured this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All the natives of Palestine, irrespective of creed" - except for Jews.
> 
> That's pretty much the definition of antisemitism right there (and one that this Catholic newspaper embraced.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch Palestinian history, reveal antisemitism
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Interesting that Palestine was called their country.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Interesting that Palestine was called their country.


What country?

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There is one overarching rule that both the antisemitic Right and Left share: everything is always the Jews' fault.

A truly absurd example can be seen in an article in The Intercept today, accusing Israel of "weed apartheid" because Palestinians under Palestinian Authority rule have different laws than Israelis under Israeli rule.

Really.




> In the dusty occupied hills west of the Jordan River, segregation shapes the smoking experience of Palestinians as much as every other aspect of Palestinian life. For Israelis, the police’s relaxed attitude toward weed carries over to the occupied West Bank. Rather than face military justice, Israelis living in Jewish West Bank settlements are protected by an entire legal system built on inequities so rife that it has contributed to Israel being accused of the crime of running an “apartheid” system.
> 
> The disparity in treatment for Palestinians and Israelis when it comes to cannabis constitutes a facet of this system that might be called *weed apartheid*. A Palestinian and Israeli breaking the same law in the same place in the West Bank, for instance, will be dealt with by different security forces and processed in different legal systems.



This is of course not true. A Palestinian in Area C lighting up with an Israeli will not have to worry about going to Palestinian jail, because Israel is responsible for security there. Writer Jesse Rosenfeld spends a lot of time fudging the truth, by comparing Palestinian laws in Areas A and B with Israeli laws - both military and civil - in Area C.

The deception given in this article is remarkable. It emphasizes that Israeli citizens in the West Bank are subject to Israeli civil laws while Palestinian* non-citizens *are subject to military law - a mainstay of the "apartheid" charge that ignores that every country on Earth treats citizens and non-citizens differently.

But when it talks about draconian anti-pot laws for Palestinians, it suddenly pivots to Palestinian laws, not Israeli laws. You have to carefully parse the article to see how deceptive it is. For example, the article makes clear that Israeli military law doesn't give a damn about Palestinian pot use unless they are major dealers, smuggling drugs to Israel. But Palestinian laws are much harsher for minor offenses.

And The Intercept blames Israel for that!

To show how this analysis is ultimately antisemitic, let's pretend that Israel does what the article pretends it wants. 

If Israel applies the exact same laws to Palestinians in the territories as to Israeli citizens, and therefore cannot be accused of "weed apartheid," *that would mean that Israel is annexing the entire West Bank*. This is the very *definition *of annexation - applying the same laws to a new area.

No matter what Israel does, short of national suicide, Israel is oppressing Palestinians!

Nowhere in this article is there any criticism of the Palestinian Authority for their anti-marijuana laws and strict enforcement. Somehow, this is all Israel's fault. Just as the Left blames Israel for Palestinian men beating their wives, every dysfunctional part of Palestinian society is ultimately blamed on the Jews. 

Because to these bigots, Palestinian Arabs are not mature enough to be responsible for their own actions. 

*UPDATE*: I hadn't noticed it first, but the "Jewish Israelis" in the headline is another way to know that The Intercept is functionally antisemitic. 

Because "Muslim Israelis" and "Christian Israelis" have exactly the same laws as "Jewish Israelis."










						"Weed Apartheid:" Israel now blamed for strict Palestinian anti-marijuana laws (update)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

A further examination of the letter signed by more than 300 Palestinian and Arab reporters in support of several journalists who posted pro-Hitler messages on their social media accounts has — perhaps unsurprisingly — revealed that a number of the signatories share their antisemitic beliefs.

The missive, which was published on the website of left-wing outlet _Mondoweiss_on October 23, blasted HonestReporting’s so-called “oppressive scrutiny” in response to an exposé of Palestinian journalist Shatha Hammad who had posted a number of violent and antisemitic remarks on her Facebook profile.

Our investigation prompted the Thomson Reuters Foundation and the Kurt Schork Memorial Fund to strip Hammad of a prestigious journalism award and an associated cash prize, as well as the opportunity to have her work showcased by the charitable arm of the global wire service.

(full article online)










						Exposed: Palestinian Journalists Who Signed 'Anti-Zionist' Open Letter Likened Jews to 'Dirt and Rats,' Tweeted Pro-Nazi Comments | Honest Reporting
					

A further examination of the letter signed by more than 300 Palestinian and Arab reporters in support of several journalists who posted pro-Hitler




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

On October 29, AP reported:


> The U.N. Mideast envoy said 2022 is on course to be the deadliest year for Palestinians in the West Bank since the U.N. started tracking fatalities in 2005, and he called for immediate action to calm “an explosive situation” and move toward renewing Israeli-Palestinian negotiations.
> 
> Tor Wennesland told the U.N. Security Council that “mounting hopelessness, anger and tension have once again erupted into a deadly cycle of violence that is increasingly difficult to contain,” and “too many people, overwhelmingly Palestinian have been killed and injured.”



What Mr. Wennesland, and the media at large, ignores is that the overwhelming majority of those killed were in the midst of violent actions at the time, and most were members of armed terrorist groups. 

Adin Haykin has been maintaining a huge Twitter thread of those killed this year, with photos and documentation. The real story isn't the record number of Palestinians killed, but the number of Palestinian attackers.  

*Nearly all those killed were either in the midst of attacking or were members of known terror groups.*Out of 121 killed (one died of a heart attack,) I only count six who might have been innocent - killed while the IDF was going after attackers, or one killed when he ignored warning shots and kept approaching the soldiers, for example. As his documentation shows, even most of the women and children killed this year were in the midst of attacking Israeli soldiers or civilians. (Reporter Shireen Abu Akleh is very much an anomaly in this list.)

This is a year of attacks unprecedented since the second intifada. And Israel has no need to apologize for killing the terrorists before most of them manage to reach Israeli civilians. 

One other data point: before May 2021, the number of attacks using small arms were quite small, only a couple a month. The number of shooting attacks tracked by the Shin Bet have dramatically increased since then; here are the statistics over the past 12 months:





And here's the trend of Palestinian pipe bombs tracked by the Shin Bet:







*This is what the UN and the media are not telling you. 
*
Here is Adin Haykin's thread:

1. Bakir Muhammad Musa Hashash
Hamas
opened fire on IDF troops


2. Falah Musa Shaker Jaradat
attempted a stabbing attack


3. 'Omar Muhammad 'Abd al-Majid As'ad
reportedly died of a heart attack hours after being released from detention


4. Adham Jamal 'Abd a-Rahim Mabrukah
5. Ashraf Muhammad 'Abd al-Fatah Mbaslat
6. Muhammad Raed Hussein Dakhil
A cell of the Islamic Jihad that was eliminated on the way to a terrorist attack


7. Muhammad Akram 'Ali Abu Salah
was a military operative of the al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades

(full article online)









						UN concerned over number of Palestinians killed this year - but doesn't say that 95% were terrorists (Adin Haykin mega-thread)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Fatah:
“We demand that you [Palestinians] carry out the [general] strike in honor of all the Martyrs, wounded, and prisoners, and [in honor] of our heroic Martyr Muhammad Kamel Al-Ja’abari who inflicted pain on the occupation and killed and wounded those  in its ranks”*

*Terror organization PFLP “expressed its pride in the heroic operation in Hebron”*

*Terror organization DFLP “praised the heroic shooting operation”*

*The terrorist was suffering from cancer. By killing Israelis and dying as a “Martyr” the terrorist guaranteed the financial future of his family.*
On Saturday night, Oct. 30, 2022, Palestinian terrorist Muhammad Kamel Al-Ja’abari murdered 50-year-old Israeli Ronen Hananya and injured 5 others. Now the question is whether this was an ideologically motivated attack or just sound financial planning? Was the attack the result of intensive incitement and calls for terror or was it a product of the Palestinian Authority’s “Pay-for-Slay” policy? Or rather both!

On the one hand, Al-Ja’abari comes from a family of Hamas terrorists. His brother Wael, a member of Hamas, was convicted for murdering 2 Israelis. He was released from prison in October 2011 as part of the deal to secure the release of Israeli solider Gilad Shalit, who had been kidnapped and was held captive by Hamas. 

The murder in Hebron last night came at a time of a continuing terror wave, a chain of lethal Palestinian terror attacks that have claimed the lives of 27 Israelis and others since the start of the 2022, alone. It comes at a time when Fatah, the party of Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas, is openly calling on its social media pages for “an escalation against the … settler herds”: 








> *Posted text and text on image: *“Fatah’s Ramallah branch declares a general strike and mourning over the Martyrs’ souls, and calls for an escalation against the occupation army and the settler herds at all the points of friction.”
> [Facebook page of the Fatah Commission of Information and Culture, Oct. 25, 2022]​


Following Al-Ja’abari’s lethal attack, Fatah’s Hebron branch celebrated the land “that has been perfumed by the blood of thousands of Martyrs” and called for a general strike “in honor of all the Martyrs, wounded, and prisoners, and [in honor] of our *heroic Martyr* Muhammad Kamel Al-Ja’abari”:

(full article online )










						Was yesterday’s murder ideological terror, good financial planning or both? | PMW Analysis
					

Martyr Al-Ja'abari




					palwatch.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *Fatah:
> “We demand that you [Palestinians] carry out the [general] strike in honor of all the Martyrs, wounded, and prisoners, and [in honor] of our heroic Martyr Muhammad Kamel Al-Ja’abari who inflicted pain on the occupation and killed and wounded those  in its ranks”*
> *Terror organization PFLP “expressed its pride in the heroic operation in Hebron”*
> *Terror organization DFLP “praised the heroic shooting operation”*
> *The terrorist was suffering from cancer. By killing Israelis and dying as a “Martyr” the terrorist guaranteed the financial future of his family.*
> On Saturday night, Oct. 30, 2022, Palestinian terrorist Muhammad Kamel Al-Ja’abari murdered 50-year-old Israeli Ronen Hananya and injured 5 others. Now the question is whether this was an ideologically motivated attack or just sound financial planning? Was the attack the result of intensive incitement and calls for terror or was it a product of the Palestinian Authority’s “Pay-for-Slay” policy? Or rather both!
> 
> On the one hand, Al-Ja’abari comes from a family of Hamas terrorists. His brother Wael, a member of Hamas, was convicted for murdering 2 Israelis. He was released from prison in October 2011 as part of the deal to secure the release of Israeli solider Gilad Shalit, who had been kidnapped and was held captive by Hamas.
> 
> The murder in Hebron last night came at a time of a continuing terror wave, a chain of lethal Palestinian terror attacks that have claimed the lives of 27 Israelis and others since the start of the 2022, alone. It comes at a time when Fatah, the party of Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas, is openly calling on its social media pages for “an escalation against the … settler herds”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following Al-Ja’abari’s lethal attack, Fatah’s Hebron branch celebrated the land “that has been perfumed by the blood of thousands of Martyrs” and called for a general strike “in honor of all the Martyrs, wounded, and prisoners, and [in honor] of our *heroic Martyr* Muhammad Kamel Al-Ja’abari”:
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was yesterday’s murder ideological terror, good financial planning or both? | PMW Analysis
> 
> 
> Martyr Al-Ja'abari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palwatch.org


Trope city.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Earlier this month, a Filipino Christian group rented out a hotel meeting space in Bethlehem and decorated it with cardboard cutouts that included a Star of David and a Temple menorah:





They were almost certainly visiting to join thousands of other Christians for the annual "Feast of Tabernacles" paradeand celebration in Jerusalem held during Sukkot every year.

The Filipino delegation probably had no idea that the Palestinians were antisemitic when they put up these decorations. After all, how much media coverage is there of systemic Palestinian hate of Jews? They are only anti-Zionist, right?

Here's what happened.

Shehab News Agency tweeted a video of the hall.

Rumors started flying that the hotel was hosting Israelis for a normalization conference.

Elias al-Arja, the owner of Bethlehem Hotel, told a Palestinian radio station, “I was surprised to see that they installed the Star of David. I removed it and told them that* they are not permitted to hold the conference in my hotel. *I don’t want any problems....*We don’t allow Jews to come here*."

A group of angry armed Palestinians threatened the hotel and reportedly shut it down.




Gunmen shot bullets towards the hotel; luckily no one was injured.

The Palestinian Authority Ministry of Tourism announced on Facebook that it closed the meeting hall and launched an investigation into how this terrible thing might have happened.

Needless to say, this is not "anti-Zionism." This is pure hatred of Jews and anything peripherally associated with Jews. 

No matter how much the Palestinians insist that they have nothing against Judaism, only Zionism, this incident - the anger shown, the hate that surrounded all aspects of the incident - proves what everyone knows but few are willing to say out loud:

Palestinians don't hate Jews because of Israel, they hate Israel because of Jews.










						A story of Palestinians fuming over a Star of David
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

"Did you see ever a Christian attacked a Mosk [sic] in Christian majority towns in Middle East? Off course No. This shows difference of culture, faith, respect & recognition we hold" — Shadi Khalloul, prominent Christian rights advocate, Twitter, October 29, 2022.
As in previous instances, the Palestinian Authority has failed to take real measures to punish those who attack Christians or Christian holy sites in the Bethlehem area.
The attacks by Muslims on Christians are often ignored by the international community and media, who seem to speak out only when they can find a way to blame Israel.
Another disturbing situation is that the leaders of the Christian community in the West Bank are reluctant to hold the Palestinian Authority and their Muslim neighbors responsible for the attacks. They are afraid of retribution and prefer to toe the official line of holding Israel solely responsible for the misery of the Christian minority.
Sadly, it is safe to assume that the plight of the Palestinian Christians will only intensify in light of the silence of the international community and the all-too-justified fear of retaliation burdening their own leaders.

(full article online)










						Palestinians: Why Are Attacks on Christians Being Ignored?
					

"Did you see ever a Christian attacked a Mosk [sic] in Christian majority towns in Middle East? Off course No. This shows difference of culture, faith, respect & recognition we hold" — Shadi Khalloul, prominent Christian rights advocate, Twitter, October




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Where are the parents of all of the Palestinian children murdered by Israel?


----------



## Hollie

When Islamic terrorism happens, things go badly.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> When Islamic terrorism happens, things go badly.


Then there was the blockade, No travel, no trade, no tourism. Factories were bombed. Farms were bulldozed. Homes and businesses destroyed. Farmers and fishermen were shot at.

Oh yeah, it is the Palestinians fault that they need aid.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Then there was the blockade, No travel, no trade, no tourism. Factories were bombed. Farms were bulldozed. Homes and businesses destroyed. Farmers and fishermen were shot at.
> 
> Oh yeah, it is the Palestinians fault that they need aid.


The Islamic terrorist gee-had carries consequences.


----------



## Sixties Fan

When "anti-Zionists" were antisemites of the Right
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Israel can stop this.  It must ]

Do you know what a Palestinian terrorist who aided a suicide bomber who murdered 23 people received in prison? A generous salary and university degrees! 

As Palestinian Media Watch has documented, the PA rewards imprisoned terrorists financially with monthly salaries from the day of arrest. In addition, the PA grants imprisoned terrorists several benefits, among them the possibility to earn university degrees. This is done in cooperation with the PA Ministry of Education and several Palestinian universities.   

One imprisoned terrorist who has benefited from both is Hamas member Majdi Za’atri, who is serving 23 life sentences for transporting a suicide bomber to the bus the bomber chose for his attack and where he ultimately murdered 23, including children and babies, in 2003. Za’atri’s father proudly listed the degrees his murderer son has or will obtain while in prison: 


















> *Official PA TV host: *We will talk about the dreams and ambitions of Majdi Za’atri (i.e., terrorist, involved in murder of 23)… He took advantage of the years in the occupation’s prisons. Has he obtained any certificates inside prison? …
> *Barakat Za’atri, father of terrorist Majdi Za’atri:* “Allah be praised, he obtained a matriculation exam certificate, and after three years obtained a bachelor’s degree in social work. Now he is registered for a master’s degree, Almighty Allah willing, and within a year he will have a master’s degree.”
> [Official PA TV, _Good Morning Jerusalem_, Sept. 23, 2022]


In addition to free education for his involvement in the murder of 23 people, Za’atri has received a steady salary according to the PA’s “Pay-for-Slay” program. By the end of December 2022 the PA will have paid him $306,972 (1,081,800 shekels):


(full article online)










						$306,972 and university degrees – rewards in prison to Hamas terrorist involved in suicide bombing that murdered 23 | PMW Analysis
					

terrorists salaries and degrees




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Another 66 nations, including the Palestinian Authority and Iran, issued a counter-statement in support of China, that was put forward by Cuba.​
(full article online)









						Israel joins 50 nations in condemning China's imprisonment of Uyghurs
					

Another 66 nations, including the Palestinian Authority and Iran, issued a counter-statement in support of China, that was put forward by Cuba.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

This is something of a model for how to dismantle Islamic terrorist franchises. 

The silly 'lion's den' buffoons were throttled before having a chance to cause widespread harm to Israelis. They were either killed, captured or forced to run and hide under the burqa of the PA. 






			Israel takes the fight straight into the heart of the Palestinian Lions' Den - analysis
		


Israeli security forces have gone on the offensive against the Lions’ Den terrorist group, carrying out operations deep in the Casbah of Nablus, where its gunmen feel most secure.


----------



## Sixties Fan

CAMERA’s Tamar Sternthal reported on how CNN protected the terror group. Here’s how other media outlets similarly misled news consumers.

*National Public Radio (NPR)*​NPR heroized the terrorists and whitewashed their deadly mission and deeds, portraying them as “TikTok-savvy Palestinian fighters” who were “testing Israeli forces in the West Bank.”




*Staff Sgt. Ido Baruch who was killed in a Lion’s Den drive-by shooting*.
Never mind 21-year-old Staff Sgt. Ido Baruch who lost his life protecting participants in holiday festivities – an annual Sukkot march — when Lion’s Den terrorists targeted him in a drive-by shooting.  Never mind the children riding a schoolbus targeted by the Lion’s Den group on Oct. 2 who would have been tragic casualties had the terrorists succeeded in their mission, or the children forced to duck behind parked cars as Lion’s Den terrorists aimed their gunfire at Israeli vehicles near the settlement of Elon Moreh. Never mind the Israeli taxicab driver who was injured when Lion’s Den terrorists fired at his car. And pay no heed to the men, women and children threatened by the group’s terrorist attacks that were thwarted by Israeli security forces. 

None of this is of interest to the NPR reporter who conceals details of the Lion’s Den attacks,  their ties to well-known terrorist groups, and their targeting of civilians. Correspondent Daniel Estrin instead seek a narrative that blames Israel and heroizes the Palestinian terrorists.  He thus reverses the roles, decrying an Israeli counter-terrorism operation as “brazen” and “bloody” while heroizing the terrorists who seek to slaughter Israeli Jews as “a new renegade group of young armed men, many in their teens and early 20s” who are part of “a new generation of Palestinians who feel they have little to lose.”  

Estrin ignores the group’s own filmed attacks and claims of responsibility, suggesting that its deadly shooting of an Israeli soldier is just a claim by the Israeli army even though the Lion’s Den group itself took credit for the fatal attack. He similarly depicts the Israeli operation’s elimination of the group’s explosive lab during the raid as a claim/excuse by the IDF, who he states “claimed to have blown up what it said was a bomb lab.” Likewise, he conceals the fact that those Palestinians killed in the counter-terrorism raid were armed terrorists who were shot in gun battles with Israeli soldiers.




*Children duck behind vehicle with  other civilians and Chairman of the Samaria Regional Council Yossi Dagan during a shooting attack by Lion’s Den terrorists on October 2, 2022. Credit: Samaria Regional Council*
The correspondent essentially justifies the terrorist group’s deadly mission, saying “their aim is to confront Israeli soldiers when they operate in Palestinian areas – and to present an alternative to the behavior of the official Palestinian security forces, which do not clash with Israeli troops conducting arrest raids.”

But the terrorists do not confront just soldiers operating in Palestinian areas, but civilians driving on roads in the West Bank that both Israelis and Palestinians use. 

However false and misleading NPR’s reporting is, it fulfils the aim of depicting the Lion’s Den as heroic fighters, rather than as terrorists intent on killing Israelis.   One need just read the report’s conclusion:



> “Though Israel is determined to stamp out the Lions’ Den, the real significance of the armed group is not its numbers, but the inspiration it sparks in Palestinians throughout the West Bank. Finally, Palestinians under occupation say, they have heroes they can rally around.”


*Christian Science Monitor (CSM)*

Like NPR, CSM’s Taylor Luck and Fatima Abdulkarim reverse the roles of terrorism and counter-terrorism to present Palestinian terrorists as heroic freedom fighters and Israelis as the villains.  This is apparent from the headline, featured purpose of the article, and lede.

*Headline:* “In the Lion’s Den: What a new militia offers young Palestinians”

*Why We Wrote This:* “A new generation of youth-led and nonpartisan militias is tapping into the frustrations of young Palestinians disillusioned by poor prospects for peace and the economy, cut out of politics, and pressured by Israeli settlers and the military.”

*Lede: *“The Lion’s Den, a youth-led, nonpartisan, and nonsectarian militia based in the northern West Bank city of Nablus, is among several like it popping up across the occupied Palestinian territories. The groups are capturing the imaginations and tapping into the frustrations of Palestinian youths amid an uptick in settler attacks and an Israeli military crackdown that intensified further this week with a deadly raid against the Lions in Nablus.”

The rest of the article continues along the same lines. The details of the group’s terrorist acts are concealed while the terrorists  are presented as youthful heroes fighting against a villainous Israel. For example:



> “…young men and women with no political outlets and little memory of the second intifada’s carnage are demanding a “right to self-defense” from what they see as the encroachment of the Israeli military and settlers on their daily lives and communities.”
> “The groups are capturing the imaginations and tapping into the frustrations of Palestinian youths amid an uptick in settler attacks and an Israeli military crackdown that intensified further this week with a deadly raid against the Lions in Nablus.”


Israel’s counter-terrorist operations instead are presented as the real crimes:



> “Israel’s raid into the old city before dawn Tuesday targeted Lion’s Den leaders and what it said was a bomb-making factory, killing six people. It prompted a general strike across the Palestinian territories in protest. Yet even as Israel continues a stifling, 16-day blockade of Nablus and night operations to dismantle what it describes as “terrorist” cells, the militia continues to address viewers directly via Telegram and other apps.”


Members and supporters of the terrorist group are quoted extensively to support the reporters’ assertions.   Ignored is the role played by Hamas and other larger terrorist group leaders in inciting and backing this group, as Palestinian security sources have reported. 

And so Western audiences continue to be deceived.  The media outlets and reporters who engage in this deception no longer adhere to a code of journalistic ethics where truth and objectivity are paramount.  Instead, they practice a sort of advocacy journalism where the search for truth is both unnecessary and undesirable and where superficial  narratives with predetermined roles of villain and hero are unalterable, no matter what the real story is. 

(full article online)









						NPR and CSM Heroize Palestinian Terrorist Lion's Den Group
					

Two more Western media outlets deceive news consumers by depicting a Palestinian terrorist group as heroic fighters and Israeli counter-terrorist operations as the real




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The school board of Newark, New Jersey is drawing attention from Israel advocacy and education organizations as well as parents for adding an anti-Israel book to its mandatory curriculum.

The book _A Little Piece Of Ground_ by Elizabeth Laird was included in the sixth-grade English curriculum for the 2022-23 school year. The book, targeted at young adults, is accused of pushing anti-Israel propaganda and conveying a biased view of Israel to impressionable children.

According to the book’s Amazon description, _A Little Piece Of Ground_ “explores the human cost of the occupation of Palestinian lands through the eyes of a young boy.”

Critics charge that the book portrays Palestinians as victims and Israelis as hostile oppressors.

In letters to the superintendent of the Newark Board of Education, Roger Leon, last month, the Zionist Organization of America demanded that the book be removed from the curriculum. 

“The book is filled with misleading anti-Israel statements and outright lies,” wrote ZOA’s National President Morton Klein and Susan Tuchman, director of the ZOA’s Center for Law and Justice. “Instead of building understanding of a complex subject, fighting prejudice and encouraging tolerance, this book will poison impressionable children—with little if any knowledge about the complicated Middle East conflict—to hate Jews, Israelis and the State of Israel.”

“On the surface, Laird’s book is a story about Karim, a Palestinian Arab child living in Ramallah, a city located in what is commonly referred to as the West Bank. Readers see the world through Karim’s eyes and experiences,” ZOA wrote. “But Laird is clever, repeatedly sending the false and outrageous message to her young readers that Israelis are heartless and cruel, that their goal is to humiliate Palestinian Arabs and make their lives a misery and that Jews are stealing other people’s land.”

The letter quotes several passages from the book that critics claim are problematic, including, “[T]he Israelis won’t be happy until they’ve driven us all out and grabbed every inch of Palestine for themselves,” and that Israeli soldiers are “playing with us. They’re the cats and we’re the mice.” It adds that Israelis are described as “the enemy,” “occupiers” and “animals.”

“After reading the book, students will wrongly believe that Jews and Israelis are monsters, that they are interlopers, stealing the land of others when, in fact, Jews are indigenous to the Land of Israel,” ZOA wrote. “Students will also come away thinking that terrorism and violence against innocent Jews and Israelis are legitimate and even desirable; Laird repeatedly refers to terrorists who have harmed and murdered Jews and Israelis as heroes and martyrs.”

When asked about the addition of _A Little Piece of Ground_, the district’s Communications Director Nancy J. Deering said the curriculum is periodically reviewed as required.

(full article online)










						Newark School District adds anti-Israel book to sixth-grade curriculum
					

“The book is filled with misleading anti-Israel statements and outright lies,” wrote ZOA’s National President Morton Klein and Susan Tuchman, director of the ZOA’s Center for Law and Justice.The post




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> And so Western audiences continue to be deceived. The media outlets and reporters who engage in this deception no longer adhere to a code of journalistic ethics where truth and objectivity are paramount. Instead, they practice a sort of advocacy journalism where the search for truth is both unnecessary and undesirable and where superficial narratives with predetermined roles of villain and hero are unalterable, no matter what the real story is.


IOW, they do not play all of the terrorist cards that Israel wants.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “But Laird is clever, repeatedly sending the false and outrageous message to her young readers that Israelis are heartless and cruel, that their goal is to humiliate Palestinian Arabs and make their lives a misery and that Jews are stealing other people’s land.”


OK, so what is not true about that?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The school board of Newark, New Jersey is drawing attention from Israel advocacy and education organizations as well as parents for adding an anti-Israel book to its mandatory curriculum.


Do you mean the liars?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> OK, so what is not true about that?


You would not be able to prove that any of it is true if your life depended on it.  ESPECIALLY as you do nothing, nothing but hide in your house, your city, your State and your country and like a coward, accuse Israel like all the other cowards out there.

You continue to say NOTHING, based on NOTHING.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> You would not be able to prove that any of it is true if your life depended on it.  ESPECIALLY as you do nothing, nothing but hide in your house, your city, your State and your country and like a coward, accuse Israel like all the other cowards out there.
> 
> You continue to say NOTHING, based on NOTHING.





Sixties Fan said:


> You continue to say NOTHING, based on NOTHING.


Other than thousands of news reports.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Other than thousands of news reports.


FALSEFIED, devoid of truth "news reports".


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> FALSEFIED, devoid of truth "news reports".


I post from many different sources. All your posts are from Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> I post from many different sources. All your posts are from Israel.


You post from Israel and Jew hating sources. 
The "We Want To Destroy Israel" sources.

Stop making us laugh.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> IOW, they do not play all of the terrorist cards that Israel wants.



Exactly, if you value objectivity,
your argument would be for report on any
conflict, to include various opposing narratives.

Which is why I think only the Knesset can contain such
a discourse, as between Ben Gvir and a Muslim Brotherhood.

And nothing is more suited for reality than the Knesset cafeteria...


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> OK, so what is not true about that?



The resort to hasty generalization of an entire ethnicity,
instead of discussing the detail of what is actually 
taking place - as an excuse to your race bias.

Israel is an object to you,
you can't even address
Israelis as people.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Other than thousands of news reports.



Becuase you don't think for yourself, and have nothing original to say.
Only spam the forum with vulgar bloodlibels, and repeat something
written on a placard  - to evade any honest discussion.

Anti-Israel activists aren't allowed to be individuals?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Becuase you don't think for yourself, and have nothing original to say.
> Only spam the forum with vulgar bloodlibels, and repeat something
> written on a placard  - to evade any honest discussion.
> 
> Anti-Israel activists aren't allowed to be individuals?


I am just a neutral observer. I am not Jewish or Israeli. I am not Muslim or Palestinian. I am just a mid western guy from rural Ohio. I knew nothing about Israel or Palestine.

About twenty years ago I heard a British politician say that Israel was a shitty little country. I watched a documentary about Palestine. I have been reading both sides ever since.

I have found that Israel has tons of recognition (mostly due to money) but I cannot find any legitimacy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Yes, really !!!   WHY. ???

There are lots of proofs that the Palestinians don't really want their own state, and that the entire point of Palestinian nationalism is just to destroy Jewish nationalism. 

Examples include how they have rejected every peace plan that leaves Israel as a viable state, their insistence on the "right to return" where their own people would live in their enemy's land rather than their own, and the contradiction between telling the world they want a two state solution while none of their own maps show Israel. Not to mention how Palestinian Arabs showed no interest in their own state in the West Bank when Jordan controlled it:  when the Jews don't control it, they no longer covet it.

Here's another proof.

This week was the Arab Summit in Algeria, and the Crown Prince of Jordan gave a speech. He said, "As for Jerusalem, it is the center of our unity and our common defense of the identity of the entire nation, and Jordan, under the Hashemite custodianship of Islamic and Christian holy sites in it, will continue, in cooperation with you and our brothers in the Palestinian National Authority, *its historic role in protecting and caring for holy sites.*"

I have never seen the Palestinians say a single word against Jordan taking the role of custodian for the holy sites in what they consider their capital.

What kind of nation voluntarily cedes control of part of its capital city to an entirely different country? No self-respecting national movement would ever do that! 

Even though Jordan insists that its agreement with Israel leaves it with custodianship over the holy places, the text doesn't say that - just that Israel will respect the Jordanian wishes but not that Jordan has any decision-making ability over any part of Jerusalem. Israel has not ceded a square centimeter of Jerusalem to Jordan, despite Jordan's claims.

But the Palestinians have said directly that they intend for Jordan to control the holy sites in any fantasy peace deal that gives the Old City to the Palestinians. 

The Palestinians don't want sovereignty. They only want to deny Jewish sovereignty. And I challenge you to find a single decision the Palestinian leadership has ever made that contradicts this assertion. 










						Why would "Palestine" willingly allow another nation, Jordan, to control part of its supposed capital?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Arabs cannot help themselves.  Once they became Muslims and they learned about hating Jews, for being Jews......nothing else matters.  Will they be willing to return TransJordan to the Jewish People?   I do not think so ]

 A group of Jordanian MPs have called for the expulsion of Israel’s ambassador in Amman, citing “Israeli massacres against the brotherly Palestinians.”

In a memorandum, signed by 66 lawmakers from the 130-strong Lower House, signatories also called on the government to recall Jordan’s ambassador from Tel Aviv and “adopt a firm position toward the ‘Zionist’ occupation’s crimes and massacres against Palestinians in Nablus, Jenin, Ramallah, Jerusalem and elsewhere across the Palestinian territories.”

The memo, seen by Arab News, initiated by veteran MP Khalil Attiyeh, also said that the “Israeli massacre of the Palestinians, the latest in Nablus (in the occupied West Bank), are (sic) posing a direct threat to Jordan’s security and stability.”

At least six Palestinians were reportedly killed and dozens others were injured by Israeli forces during a raid on Tuesday in Nablus, the deadliest day for Palestinians this year.

The Israel Defense Forces said that snipers and soldiers with shoulder-mounted missiles participated in the operation.

According to the Palestinian Ministry of Health, five people were killed in the old city of Nablus during the Israeli raid, while a sixth was killed in Nabi Saleh, north of Ramallah, by Israeli live fire during a demonstration against the Nablus operation.

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas condemned the killings as a war crime and called on the US to stop Israeli aggression in the West Bank before things reach a critical point, the presidency’s spokesman, Nabil Abu Rudeineh, said.

The IDF said it was targeting the Lion’s Den, a new militant group, which analysts say was formed in Nablus this year by young men belonging to no Palestinian organization and with no distinctive ideology.

“With its ongoing terrorism and violence against the brotherly Palestinians, Israel has proved to be unreliable peace partner,” the Jordanian MPs said, calling on the government to terminate the 1994 Wadi Araba Jordanian-Israeli peace treaty.

The Palestinian Parliament hailed the Jordanian MPs’ appeal to expel the Israeli ambassador, urging other Arab and Islamic parliaments to pressure their countries’ governments to end relations with Israel.

Jordanian lawmakers have previously submitted similar petitions to the government to expel the Israeli ambassador in Amman.

(full article online)










						Jordanian lawmakers seek expulsion of Israeli ambassador
					

AMMAN: A group of Jordanian MPs have called for the expulsion of Israel’s ambassador in Amman, citing “Israeli massacres against the brotherly Palestinians.” In a memorandum, signed by 66 lawmakers from the 130-strong Lower House, signatories also called on the government to recall Jordan’s...




					www.arabnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Jenin, dubbed the Palestinian “terror capital” by observers, has been in the news for the past few months as Israel continues to carry out counter-terrorism operations in a bid to save Israeli lives and prevent the actions of those who seek to harm the Jewish state.

But while Jenin is constantly being mentioned in the media, how much do we really know about Jenin?

In this series, we will take a look at different Jenin-related topics and hopefully provide a multi-faceted understanding of the city at the center of the current rise in violence and terrorism.

This is ‘Spotlight on Jenin.’

In this piece, we will take a look at the relationship between the two key Palestinian terror hubs of Jenin and Nablus.

A History of Violence: Jenin and Nablus From 1936 to the Present​Both Jenin and Nablus are located in the northern West Bank, with Nablus lying approximately 26 km (13 miles) south of Jenin.

Even before the State of Israel was created, there was a violent connection between these two cities.

During the Arab revolt of 1936-1939, when Arab brigands attacked both British forces and Jewish civilians, Jenin and Nablus made up two points of what was termed “the triangle of terror.”

Fifty years later, during the First Intifada (1987-1993), both Jenin and Nablus were used by Palestinian terror groups as launching pads for attacks against Israeli soldiers and civilians.

Similarly, during the Second Intifada (2000-2005), both cities became central hubs of Palestinian terror activity. Both Jenin and Nablus were responsible for the majority of suicide bombers during this time, with Jenin serving as the base for over a third of all suicide bombers.

In fact, due to their reputations for violence and terrorism, each city gained a nickname during the Second Intifada: Nablus became known as the “capital of terror” while Jenin was referred to as the “martyrs’ capital.”

(full article online)










						Spotlight on Jenin: Part Eight: The Twin Terror Hubs of Jenin and Nablus | Honest Reporting
					

The two key Palestinian terror hubs of Jenin and Nablus continue to serve as primary sources of violence and terrorism in the region.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas Operations Continue Unhindered in Turkey
					

Analysis, Flash Briefs | November 2, 2022 | Israel indicted three of its citizens in late October for providing intelligence to Hamas operatives in Turkey. Authorities have only identified the suspects by their initials but said they identified with Hamas ideology and planned to carry out a...




					www.fdd.org


----------



## Hollie

Someone made a series of bad life choices.





			Palestinian driver rams Israeli soldier in West Bank, is shot dead
		


JERUSALEM (Reuters) -An Israeli officer shot dead a Palestinian man in the occupied West Bank who the army said had rammed his vehicle at the soldier then got out of the vehicle to attack him with an axe.


----------



## Hollie

With a hoped-for change in leadership in the house and senate next week, I'm hoping we can stop the madness of funding islamic terrorists. 












						House Republicans investigate Biden admin's funding of Palestinian government
					

House Republicans are demanding answers from the State Department after a report revealed the Palestinian government, to which the Biden administration has given roughly half a billion dollars, is still paying imprisoned terrorists.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				





House Republicans are demanding answers from the State Department after a report revealed the Palestinian government, to which the Biden administration has given roughly half a billion dollars, is still paying imprisoned terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israeli, Moroccan and French medical experts at a conference in Morocco, October 30, 2022. (Courtesy of Prof. Cyrille Cohen) 

A landmark medical conference in Morocco in recent days brought together local cancer specialists and experts from Israel, and all in a Jewish museum.

The three-day event, which concluded on Sunday, was titled “Tomorrow’s Medicine as a Bridge for Peace.” Discussions among the 60 participants focused on hopes that the 2020 normalization between Israel and Morocco will spur greater medical cooperation.

It took place in the western port city of Essaouira, known for its rich Jewish history and for the Bayt Dakira (House of Memory) Jewish museum, where the gathering took place. The museum, which opened in 2020, is dedicated to the historic coexistence of the city’s Jewish and Muslim communities.

(full article online)









						‘Medicine and peace’ conference in Morocco features Israeli docs and Shabbat songs
					

The event, with 60 medical professionals from Morocco, Israel and France, focuses on spurring medical cooperation following 2020 diplomatic normalization




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Nancy Pelosi quotes Israeli poem in first appearance since husband assaulted
					

As Paul Pelosi released from the hospital, US House speaker reads portion of Ehud Manor's 'I Have No Other Land,' which she has cited publicly on other occasions




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Are they now appropriating the Tarantella besides Haifa?  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

ranian news site Tasnim News reports:




> The Deputy Secretary-General of Al-Wefaq National Islamic Society, Sheikh Hussein Al-Daihi, said that *the Bahraini regime seeks to Judaize the country and obliterate the identity of the capital, Manama,* "which is known for its authentic history," saying that *Bahrain is the second country to be occupied by Israel through the purchase of real estate.
> *
> In his speech during the "Day of Betrayal" organized by Al-Wefaq in the Lebanese capital Beirut on the occasion of the second anniversary of the signing of the normalization agreement with the Israeli entity, Al-Daihi stressed that the people of Bahrain stand by the side of Palestine and its resistant people .
> 
> Al-Daihi affirmed that Palestine will remain the cause of the Bahrainis “no matter how the Bahraini regime tries to put its hand in the hands of this pariah entity, and they handed it the reins of everything,” explaining that the regime opened to “this pariah entity with open arms, they welcomed it everywhere,” warning that this entity is ephemeral and temporary, “and whoever stands by it will disappear with it.”
> 
> During his speech, *he denounced the regime's work to establish a Jewish identity on the land of Bahrain* and in the capital, Manama, "this ancient and authentic capital, known for its authentic history, filled with good, Islamic, and other landmarks. Today, the regime wants the Jews of this capital, and gave them a large part of our land in the capital under the title "Reviving the Jewish neighborhood in the capital, Manama," and turning evasively towards those who want to buy the lands of some residents of the capital, Manama, with forged addresses, with Zionist companies and individuals, who wanted to buy lands from the capital to give it to the Jews, to revive a neighborhood and a synagogue for Jews that have no effect and no presence in the capital.



Note that he makes no distinction between relations with Israel and "Judaization." Because there is no difference - they hate Israel because they hate Jews, not the other way around.










						"Israel is Judaizing and occupying Bahrain" says Shiite politician
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

AP Corrects After Arabicizing Historic Israeli Site | Honest Reporting
					

Arabicizing Hebrew place names is one method used to delegitimize Israel and Jewish roots in the region. The mainstream media, however, are expected to




					honestreporting.com
				













						CNN Corrects Religious Zionist Leader Error | Honest Reporting
					

Many column inches have been dedicated to the rise of the Religious Zionism and Jewish Power party list led by Bezalel Smotrich and Itamar Ben Gvir




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the middle of the the article “The Fastest Woman in This Year’s New York City Marathon Is Israeli”, the Times relayed several of Salpeter’s races and how she inspires many Israelis. Because of the paper’s ingrained anti-Zionist culture, it inserted a libel as an appropriate transition.






Despite Salpeter never saying anything about being subject to racism in Israel, the Times inserted “While she declined to directly address facing racism in Israel, Salpeter has not always felt universal support as an East African immigrant.“

------------
At the same time, the paper has not published an article about the Palestinian Arabs beheading a gay Arab. It has not written about the Algiers Declaration, signed a few weeks ago that will allow terrorist groups including Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad to participate in elections.


For The NY Times, there is a single narrative: the Jewish State is irredeemable on multiple levels and that Arabs are forever innocent. And it will tell you that repeatedly, even when describing a Black Israeli woman competing in the New York City marathon, lest a reader jump to the wrong conclusion that Israel – alone in the Middle East – is a multi-ethnic liberal democracy.

(full article online)










						NY Times Calls Israel Racist as Black Israeli Woman Runs in NYC Marathon
					

For The NY Times, facts do not matter, there is a single narrative: the Jewish State is irredeemable on multiple levels and that Arabs are forever innocent.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Were the Afro-Palestinians slaves?​
Last week one of the most famous black Palestinians, Fatima Bernawi - who was imprisoned for trying to explode a bomb in a Jerusalem movie theater - died. She was buried in a large ceremony in Gaza.

Most articles about "Afro-Palestinians" say a version of this legend of how they arrived:


> Devout Muslims, Africans from countries such as Chad, Sudan, Nigeria and Senegal, trekked across continents to perform the original Muslim pilgrimage of the Haj - first to Mecca, then to al-Aqsa.
> 
> Such pilgrimages date back to as early as 636 AD, after Omar Ibn Khatab took Jerusalem from the Byzantine Empire. *Some arrived, fell in love with the city and decided never to leave*.


A variant says that they mostly arrived in the 19th century:



> During the Ottoman era, Africans worked as custodians and guards of al-Aqsa Mosque – their role was to prohibit non-Muslims accessing the premises of Al-Haram Al-Sharif, the Noble Sanctuary and third holiest site in Islam. Many of them were Muslim immigrants from Chad, Sudan, Nigeria and Senegal who settled in Jerusalem in the nineteenth century after performing the pilgrimage to Mecca.





I'm not so sure. I think that the majority came to Palestine as slaves, not as pilgrims.

Domestic Life in Palestine, by Mary Eliza Rogers and published in 1865, says that the guards of Al Aqsa at the time were "black slaves."




Likewise, 2011's "In Your Eyes a Sandstorm: Ways of Being Palestinian" says, "Many Afro-Palestinians arrived as slaves during the Ottoman era, and discrimination continues today."

This 2019 paper on the phenomenon of slavery in Ottoman Palestine sheds much light:



> Up to 1.3 million slaves from Africa alone are estimated to have been transported to the Ottoman Empire, including Ottoman Egypt and North Africa, during the 19th century.Although trade in slaves was officially forbidden, ownership of slaves was not, and possession and use of slaves continued into the early 20th century. Ottoman officials generally tried to steer a compromise course in order to satisfy the demands of abolitionists and at the same time not to alienate conservative forces within the Empire. Ottoman Egypt made up the lion’s share of slave trade and slave holding, while in the region of Palestine, its direct neighbor, both phenomena were of much smaller proportion.


Since the number of Africans in Jerusalem was in the hundreds, it appears that a large percentage were probably brought over as slaves. The paper notes that well-to-do Arabs regarded slaves as status symbols, and they maintained them into the 20th century as the practice waned. 

It is no wonder that Black Palestinians want to romanticize their ancestors as pilgrims who wanted to stay in Jerusalem, instead of slaves brought over in the huge Muslim slave trade. But is appears that far more of them are descendants of slaves than is reported nowadays. 










						Were the Afro-Palestinians slaves?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ra’am party leader Mansour Abbas says that allowing Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount “will lead to war.” 

Threatening war is a time-honored Muslim tradition, and even though they have made such threats hundreds of times over the past 150 years without any resulting war occurring, it never fails to frighten the West.





I noted that Rabbi Eric Yoffie, former leader of the US Reform Judaism movement, has himself campaigned against Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount because he is frightened of a holy war.

Equal rights is important - but submitting to constant Muslim threats of war is more important.

Can you imagine anyone saying that Blacks shouldn't have equal rights because white supremacists would resort to violence?

It is outrageous - but that is mainstream thinking when it comes to Jewish rights to the holiest Jewish spot. 

Fortunately, we know that Jews have been praying on the Temple Mount from the early days of Muslim rule, without any war breaking out. 

The Los Angeles Times noted that Jews visiting the Temple Mount would sometimes pray aloud ten years ago.

Unofficially, Jews have been praying on the Temple Mount with a prayer quorum starting about six years ago.

I myself was privileged to join such a gathering in 2019.

Despite headlines in Arabic media about "Jews storming Al Aqsa to perform Talmudic rituals," literally every weekday for many years, that feared holy war has not materialized.

But, according to the "experts," the remote threat is still more important than the human rights of Jews to worship in their holiest place. 

And the people who scream all day about how Israel violates international law seem to lose interest in international law when it supports Jewish prayer on the Temple Mount. 

This has nothing to do with Zionism. This is pure antisemitism - and it is antisemitism that is supported by much of the world, using the excuse of worries about Muslim threats of war.

Which just proves that the people who pretend to care about equal rights, international law and fairness are quite happy to not only excuse antisemitic positions, but to adopt those positions themselves.

There's always an excuse for antisemitism. 










						Another day, another threat of war if Jews are given equal rights
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The silence at leading news agencies Associated Press, Reuters and Agence France Presse on the mayor’s call to kill dogs provides a striking contrast to previous intensive coverage concerning animal welfare in the West Bank or Gaza Strip. Alongside the Hebron mayor’s reportedly walked-back call to kill the dogs, the Tulkarem municipality announced (screenshot at left) that it assembled a “special team” to work with police forces to shoot dogs dead at night.

Reuters’ September 2021 article, “Pets enjoy some pampering in Palestinian clinic,” exemplified the favored theme of Palestinian kindness to animals in West Bank and Gaza. Reuters reported:



> A new animal clinic has opened in the occupied West Bank, part of a growing tendency among Palestinians to raise and pamper pets.
> Veterinarian Ahmed Al-Amad’s “Royal Care Vet Clinic”, in the city of Nablus, is one of the few facilities in the Palestinian Territories offering grooming services for cats, dogs and other animals, and boarding while their owners travel.
> Pet ownership has become more common in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in recent years, where some Palestinian supermarkets now have designated sections for animal food and accessories.


It was accompanied by Reuters’ likewise heart-warming articles “Orthopaedic surgeons offer Gaza’s injured animals a new lifeline” (May 17, 2022) and “Gaza’s growing pet population stretches scant vet resources,” (Oct. 17, 2019).

Associated Press and Agence France Presse coverage on animal welfare in the Palestinian territories all stick to the same script showcasing Palestinian compassion and sacrifice on behalf of animals, even in the face of hardship. 

AFP, in particular, has previously demonstrated a very heightened interest in animal welfare items, publishing numerous items underscoring care, refuge, and evacuation to safety:


“In Gaza, traumatised Palestinians tend to shell-shocked pets,” June 1, 2021
“West Bank refuge welcomes unfancied donkeys,” March 9, 2021
“Hamas calls quits on beach time for Gaza’s dogs,” July 8, 2020
“More than 40 zoo animals evacuated from Gaza Strip,” April 7, 2019
“Lions, other animals to be saved from Gaza zoo; welfare group,” March 20, 2019
“Palestinian ex-banker devotes her life to West Bank dogs,” Aug. 26, 2017 (Diana Babish, the Bethlehem shelter founder featured in this article, has vehemently condemned Mayor Abu Sneineh, and her shelter accused him of responsibility for the hanging, running over, shooting and abuse of countless dogs.)
“Lion cubs relocated from impoverished Gaza to Jordan,” July 5, 2015
Though the Associated Press has displayed less interest in covering our furry companions, it has nevertheless touched on their fate in the past, likewise adhering to the familiar narrative of Palestinian compassion and care, with “Gazans defy taboos to rescue, neuter stray animals,” and “Gaza parrot gets treatment from Israeli animal rights group.”

As soon as events took a less warm and cuddly turn, news agencies bolted, abandoning their previously doted-upon subjects to those loyal Palestinians and Israelis who extend a helping hand, even as the international press looks away.

(full article online)










						Crickets, No Barks: Media Silent on Hebron Mayor's Bounty For Slaughtered Dogs
					

After having previously displayed keen interest in the welfare of animals in the Palestinian territories, Agence France Presse, Reuters and Associated Press suddenly bolted




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian terror apologists like to say to clueless Westerners, "Don't Palestinians have the right to defend themselves?"

On the surface, it sounds like a reasonable question. Only when you know a little about what's going on do you realize that shooting rockets at civilians is in no way "self defense." It is terror.

We now have proof positive that Palestinians are not motivated by self defense but by Jew-hatred.

Palestinian armed groups announced on Tuesday afternoon that they intended to start a battle in Nablus last night. 

The reason? To stop Jews from performing "Talmudic prayers" at Joseph's Tomb.

The IDF entered Nablus last night, not to arrest a wanted militant, or to frustrate a planned terror attack. Unlike most incursions, this one was known to all ahead of time. Because the terrorists knew that the Jewish pilgrims were visiting and they wanted to stop them from visiting, and that the IDF would be there to protect them.

The terrorists - part of the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, which is part of the Fatah group headed by Palestinian president Mahmoud Abbas - started shooting towards the worshipers. The IDF fired back. 

One of the attackers was apparently killed when the homemade bomb he was holding exploded before he could throw it to the IDF, although the specific circumstances are unclear - the IDF admits to shooting towards him.




The dead terrorist was apparently 15 years old, although some Palestinian media say he was 17. Either way, he was a child soldier - another little fact that won't get mentioned by self-proclaimed progressives whose interest in such matters vanishes when it comes to Palestinian antisemites.





There was no pretense of "self defense." The entire reason to attack, freely admitted by the Palestinians themselves, was to stop Jewish prayer at a Jewish pilgrimage site. 

It is pure hatred of Jews and denial of Jewish rights. 

In fact, the terrorists complained that the Jewish pilgrims apparently didn't arrive on buses, as they usually do, but in armored vehicles - making it more difficult for them to kill Jews.

This isn't "self defense." This is hate for Jews.


(full article online)











						Last night's battle in Nablus proves that Palestinian nationalism is just repackaged antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The COP27 conference in Egypt has the usual comedy that we see at all major international conferences.

Israeli delegates say that they met, or talked with, or were in the same room as Arab enemies, and the Arab delegates are forced to deny or downplay it, as best they can.

In this case, as AP reports:



> Israel's environmental protection minister attended a regional meeting Tuesday alongside Iraqi and Lebanese leaders at the global climate conference taking place in Egypt, the minister's office said, where the group pledged to work together to tackle climate change.
> 
> According to a statement from the office of Israeli Environmental Protection Minister Tamar Zandberg, the meeting took place as part of a regional forum of eastern Mediterranean and Middle Eastern countries.
> 
> The agreement by the member countries said the parties would work to “strengthen regional cooperation" and “act in a coordinated way” on climate change.
> 
> “The countries of the region share the warming and drying climate and just as they share the problems they can and must share the solutions. No country can stand alone in the face of the climate crisis,” Zandberg said in the statement.
> 
> In photos provided by her office, she is seen seated behind a small Israeli flag. Two seats away from her is Iraqi President Abdul Latif Rashid and across the room is Lebanese Prime Minister Najib Mikati, each behind their countries' flags.


 


The Lebanese caretaker prime minister was upset:



> Caretaker Prime Minister Najib Mikati on Tuesday denied “any communication with any Israeli official,” after the website of Israeli newspaper Haaretz published a photo showing him and Israel's environmental protection minister along with several world leaders and officials at the U.N.’s COP27 climate summit in Egypt.
> 
> “The objectives of the noise that the Israeli media fabricates at such conferences have become known,” Mikati’s office said.



There was also angst at this photo of Zandberg shaking the hand of Palestinian prime minister Mohamed Shtayyeh:




This screenshot from a video of President Isaac Herzog seen joking  with Tunisia’s Prime Minister Najla Bouden, both smiling, has also caused upset in the Arab world.





It is a little childish on both sides - Zandberg's announcing that Israel and Lebanon and Iraq are cooperating when there were lots of other nations represented in the room, as well as Israel's Arab enemies getting bent out of shape over any reports of treating Israeli representatives as human beings. 

What Israeli officials should do is attempt to shake hands with their enemies with a big smile. If the Arabs reciprocate, wonderful; if they refuse the handshake the Israelis can shake their heads, still smiling, and call out "Have a nice day!" or "No, my hands are really clean, see?" or some other joke, for the cameras.  

Even better, calling out to the Arab leader loudly and laughingly, "How wonderful it is to see you! We'll catch up later, OK?" or "Send my best regards to your wife!" or "Meet you at the bar tonight!"

It would instantly turn the supposed Arab honor at refusing to treat Israelis as humans into a bigger embarrassment.  And the fear of shame is the major motivating factor in the Arab world.











						Lebanese, Iraqis, Tunisians very upset when their leaders are reported in the same room as Israelis
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Brave Iranian School Girls Fight Back Teacher’s Lies About Zionists | United with Israel
					

Iranian students confronted the lies of a teacher claiming the killers of anti-regime protesters were Zionists and ISIS.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

*Suspected murder in Taybeh: a young man shot dead near a mosque*

Sand Masarwa, 28, was shot dead in the city. He was taken to Meir Hospital in Kfar Saba, where he was pronounced dead. His brother was also injured in the incident, and his condition is stated to be moderate. Two suspects were arrested.







The report was received at 16:56 at MDA's 101 center in the Yarkon area about a "violent incident in Taybeh". MDA medics and paramedics treated the two injured, who suffered from penetrating injuries. One of them was pronounced dead at Meir Hospital as mentioned.

The police opened an investigation following the shooting, and officers searched the area until the two suspects, residents of Taybeh, were arrested. The forensic investigators also arrived at the scene and security cameras were collected.

The murder was apparently committed against the background of a criminal dispute within the family. At the end of a special situation assessment in the area that exists by the Central Police Department, Chief Avi Biton, he determined that the investigation will be conducted by the Special Crime Fighting Unit (ILF) of the Sharon Region.

*The young man is the 92nd victim of violence in Arab society since the beginning of 2022. *

Last week Ahmed Deka, 23 years old, was shot dead by an unknown assailant on Yafet Street in Jaffa. The young man, who was initially moderately to seriously injured, was taken to the Wolfson Hospital in Holon, and a few hours later he was pronounced dead.









						חשד לרצח בטייבה: צעיר נורה למוות ליד מסגד
					

סנד מסארוה, בן 28, נורה למוות בעיר. הוא פונה לבית החולים מאיר בכפר סבא, שם נקבע מותו. באירוע נפצע גם אחיו, ומצבו מוגדר בינוני. שני חשודים נעצרו. מתחילת השנה נרצחו 92 בני אדם בחברה הערבית




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

*The rocket fire from Gaza: skirmish between Hamas and Islamic Jihad*

The firing of the rockets last Thursday toward villages surrounding Gaza led to an internal skirmish between Hamas and the Islamic Jihad, which carried out the launch.

Hamas was outraged by the shooting that was carried out without its knowledge nad approval. The main anger of the terrorist organization was over the timing - during a change of government in Israel.

Also, Israel's military response, which destroyed a large and central factory for the production of rockets, dealt Hamas a very heavy and disproportionate blow in relation to the shooting. 

Unusually, Hamas even confirmed that the site that was attacked belonged to its military arm. Following the shooting, Hamas arrested the Islamic Jihad members involved in the shooting.

The Islamic Jihad organization carried out the shooting due to the assassination of the organization's top operative, Farooq Salama, in the Jenin refugee camp that day, but has not officially claimed responsibility for it. Four rockets were launched in the shooting - only one of them made it outside Gaza and was intercepted.


----------



## Sixties Fan

During the past few weeks, Israel's Channel 13 has been showing a five part documentary, "Shtula" ("Double Agent")  It features a young Swedish woman who came to Israel as a tourist, fell in love with the country, and eventually was recruited by the Ad Kan organization to infiltrate Palestinian "human rights" groups.

With multiple hidden cameras, the woman captured 3000 hours of footage that was turned into this documentary series. Much of it is in English. 




The woman eventually becomes one of the activists aboard the "freedom boat" that tried to go to Gaza in 2018. She meets with "human rights' activists who admit that they would love to kill all Israelis.  

On the way, she meets with Hamas members, including  even  the one-armed head of Hamas in Europe, Amin Abu Rashid. In an almost unreal sequence, Rashid drive her to his office, describing how he lost his arm in Lebanon. At the office, she witnesses someone give him a wad of cash, and he describes how Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood raises millions of euros from mosques all over Europe to send to Gaza. She even films some of the paper receipts.

Rashid was not only involved with this "freedom boat" but also was behind funding the boats in previous Gaza flotillas, which he freely talks about with his new, attractive Swedish friend.

We know well about the connections between so-called human rights groups and leftist groups like the PFLP. NGO Monitor describes the links between the leaders of the 2018 "freedom boat" that this operative was on and various Palestinian socialist groups. 

However, the connection between Hamas and the leftist "human rights groups" in Europe is little told. After all, Islamist groups would seem to have little in common, philosophically or politically, with the Left. 

Clearly, this is not the case - Hamas and the PFLP have something in common that cuts across ideological lines. 

They hate Jews.  

I haven't watched the whole series yet - it is five hours long - but it looks amazing. I hope that it gets English subtitles. 












						Hamas is just as involved in European left wing anti-Israel activities as leftist Palestinian groups
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> During the past few weeks, Israel's Channel 13 has been showing a five part documentary, "Shtula" ("Double Agent")  It features a young Swedish woman who came to Israel as a tourist, fell in love with the country, and eventually was recruited by the Ad Kan organization to infiltrate Palestinian "human rights" groups.
> 
> With multiple hidden cameras, the woman captured 3000 hours of footage that was turned into this documentary series. Much of it is in English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman eventually becomes one of the activists aboard the "freedom boat" that tried to go to Gaza in 2018. She meets with "human rights' activists who admit that they would love to kill all Israelis.
> 
> On the way, she meets with Hamas members, including  even  the one-armed head of Hamas in Europe, Amin Abu Rashid. In an almost unreal sequence, Rashid drive her to his office, describing how he lost his arm in Lebanon. At the office, she witnesses someone give him a wad of cash, and he describes how Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood raises millions of euros from mosques all over Europe to send to Gaza. She even films some of the paper receipts.
> 
> Rashid was not only involved with this "freedom boat" but also was behind funding the boats in previous Gaza flotillas, which he freely talks about with his new, attractive Swedish friend.
> 
> We know well about the connections between so-called human rights groups and leftist groups like the PFLP. NGO Monitor describes the links between the leaders of the 2018 "freedom boat" that this operative was on and various Palestinian socialist groups.
> 
> However, the connection between Hamas and the leftist "human rights groups" in Europe is little told. After all, Islamist groups would seem to have little in common, philosophically or politically, with the Left.
> 
> Clearly, this is not the case - Hamas and the PFLP have something in common that cuts across ideological lines.
> 
> They hate Jews.
> 
> I haven't watched the whole series yet - it is five hours long - but it looks amazing. I hope that it gets English subtitles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas is just as involved in European left wing anti-Israel activities as leftist Palestinian groups
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Unreliable source. Here is what they do.

Let's say that a person is the member of a church. He is also a member of a union. That would be reported as an affiliation between the church and the union.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wrong as in just plain factually inaccurate, to the point where a correction is warranted. Friedman claims, “You have not seen this play before, because no Israeli leader has ‘gone there’ before.” Writing about Bezalel Smotrich and Itamar Ben-Gvir, Friedman writes, “Netanyahu has increasingly sought over the years to leverage the energy of this illiberal Israeli constituency to win office, not unlike how Trump uses white nationalism, but Netanyahu never actually brought this radical element… into his ruling faction or cabinet.”

It isn’t actually true that Netanyahu “never actually brought this radical element…into his ruling faction or cabinet.” In fact, Smotrich was Minister of Transport in Netanyahu’s government from 2019 to 2020. The sky did not fall. Friedman doesn’t tell readers this, perhaps because it would undercut his thesis that “The Israel We Knew Is Gone.”

What makes it funny is that Friedman and the New York Times have been proclaiming the death of the Israel they supposedly once loved for forty years now. In the 1992 collection of essays With Friends Like These: The Jewish Critics of Israel, a chapter by Jerold Auerbach described Friedman in the early 1980s as watching “an Israel he had deeply believed in while in high school and college recede from gilded, heroic mythology to the shadows of bleak reality.” And, as Auerbach notes, Friedman’s disillusionment with Israel even predated the 1980s Lebanon War. “By the time he graduated from Brandeis University in 1975, he had already identified himself with the Palestinian national cause, with apologies for PLO terrorism, and with the single organization so reflexively critical of Israel that it quickly became a pariah group within the American Jewish Community.”

Friedman writes basically the same falsehood-riddled column after every major or minor news development in Israel. He predicts that this time this latest event — whatever it might be — is going to lead the world and American Jewry to shun Israel. Each time, Friedman’s fear turns out to be wrong. In 2017, for example, Friedman claimed, “the foundations of Israel’s long-term national security are cracking… Under the leadership of Prime Minister Bibi Netanyahu, Israel is … drawing a line between itself and the Jewish diaspora, particularly the U.S. Jewish community that has been so vital for Israel’s security, diplomatic standing and remarkable economic growth.” Five years on, Israel’s economic and diplomatic standing is stronger than ever, thanks to the Abraham Accords and to Netanyahu’s leadership, and Friedman looks foolish.

(full article online)









						Tom Friedman Column Is So Wrong It’s Funny
					

New York Times columnist Thomas Friedman. Photo: Charles Haynes via Wikimedia Commons. So wrong it’s funny. That’s one way to …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A senior Palestinian Authority (PA) official close to PA President Mahmoud Abbas confirmed to the Tazpit Press Service that Ramallah has acceded to a request by the U.S. and Israel to end efforts to refer Israel’s “occupation” to the International Court of Justice.

The International Court of Justice, based in The Hague, offers legal opinions on questions referred by either the United Nations Security Council or General Assembly. Jerusalem regards the court as biased and fears that a ruling would give a legal imprimatur to the Boycott, Divestment Sanctions campaign against Israel.

Although the US has veto power in the Security Council, the PA has wider support in the General Assembly.

The source also confirmed that PA leadership is sticking to its positions for the end of “attacks by the Israeli occupation,” settlement activity, Israel’s so-called “assault” on the Al Aqsa Mosque, and the return of tax money Jerusalem is withholding from Ramallah over the PA’s controversial stipends for PA terrorists and the families of “martyrs.”

He also said the PA particularly wants Israel to end to Operation Breaking the Wave. Near-nightly arrest raids, mostly in the areas of Shechem (Nablus) and Jenin, have foiled hundreds of Arab terror attacks. The operation was launched following a spate of deadly Arab terror attacks in the spring.

The source stressed that while US President Joe Biden has previously opposed unilateral PA measures, Jerusalem and Washington refuse to respond to Ramallah’s demands.











						Palestinian Authority to End Push for International Court Ruling on ‘Occupation’
					

The PA wants Israel to end to Operation Breaking the Wave which has been destroying the terrorist infrastructure in Shechem.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Navi Pillay stunned as majority in UN debate blast her inquiry for antisemitism, Israel bias - UN Watch
					

For the first time in decades, a majority of UN member states taking the floor during a debate on Israel, on October 27, 2002, opposed the anti-Israel prejudice and antisemitism of a UN body. Out of 35 speakers taking the floor, including 33 UN member states as well as the European Union and the...



					unwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

After more than 20 years since the Israeli government decided to establish Dror, a Jewish settlement of 2,500 families or 10,000 residents, and the defeat of countless Bedouin lawsuits against the plan, work has begun this week to finally turn the plan into reality.

In the area where the settlement was planned stood the illegal Bedouin village of Umm al-Khiran, which the state wanted to evacuate. In 2004, representatives of Umm Al-Khiran appealed to the Magistrate’s Court in Be’er Sheva against the decision to establish the settlement, claiming that the state was the one that established their village in the 1950s.


(full article online)










						10,000-Strong Jewish Community Starts Building in the Negev after 2 Decades of Bedouin Lawsuits
					

The state representative refused to respond to the offer because it’s impolite to call a Supreme Court Justice an idiot.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip live under two regimes that crack down on critics, and imprison and intimidate journalists, human rights activists and political opponents. Those who dare to criticize the Palestinian Authority or Hamas often face various forms of punishment, including torture and incarceration.
The situation under the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank is not any better. There, Palestinian security forces continue to arrest, harass and intimidate political activists, university students and academics.
In the past week, the Palestinian Authority security forces arrested and threatened a number of Palestinian political activists who called for reforms.
There are two reasons why, under the current circumstances, the Palestinians cannot hold elections.
First, the split between the West Bank and the Gaza Strip due to the ongoing dispute between the Palestinian Authority and Hamas. The PA fears that Hamas will not allow a free election in the Gaza Strip, especially in light of Hamas' crackdown on its opponents there. Similarly, Hamas fears that the PA will not allow a free election in the West Bank, especially in light of the continued security crackdown on Hamas members there.
Second, the high probability that Hamas would win.
While one can understand why it is not a good idea to hold elections that would help Hamas extend its control to the West Bank, there is no reason why Palestinians should be arrested and intimidated for demanding freedom of expression and an end to corruption.
Unsurprisingly, violations committed by Palestinians against Palestinians are virtually always ignored by the Western media and the international community. Such abuses are of no interest to Westerners because they cannot be blamed on Israel. By turning a blind eye to the violations, the international community and media effectively incentivize the Palestinian Authority and Hamas to continue their repressive measures against their own people.
Sadly, it does not look as if the Palestinians are coming any closer to freedom of speech or freedom of assembly -- unless it is to denounce Israel. Rather, as their corrupt and incompetent leaders clearly do not care about their well-being, it looks as if they are going in exactly the opposite direction.
While, literally across the street, the Israelis have free debate in newspapers, quarrelsome programs on television and protests, the Palestinians continue to find themselves arrested, silenced and terrorized for daring to demand the freedoms they see every day next door.



(full article online)









						What the Palestinians Need Now
					

Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip live under two regimes that crack down on critics, and imprison and intimidate journalists, human rights activists and political opponents. Those who dare to criticize the Palestinian Authority or Hamas often




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Samaritans have lived in the Land of Israel for 3,600 years. Some may be familiar with references to them in the New Testament, but few know who they really are.

A new multi-faceted project by the Yeshiva University Center for Israel Studies introduces the Samaritans to a wide and varied audience, and explores how they have managed to survive for millennia despite efforts by conquering powers to erase them. Crucially, the project asks how the Samaritans plan to continue to survive into the future when today they number a mere 862.

The Samaritans are a distinct religious group descended from the northern tribes of biblical Israel, specifically the tribes of Ephraim, Menashe, and Levi. They are not —and have never been — Jewish, Muslim, or Christian. They hold both Israeli and Palestinian citizenship.



(full article online)









						Film shines a spotlight on Israel’s tiny Samaritan community fighting for its future
					

Trifecta of published book, film that opened Nov. 8 and ongoing exhibit examines how unique people struggle to ensure survival without compromising their unique religious practices




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Unreliable source. Here is what they do.
> 
> Let's say that a person is the member of a church. He is also a member of a union. That would be reported as an affiliation between the church and the union.



So you don't deny Hamas militants among Europe's Left activists.

What if the  church and the union declared Africans illegal,
and their members translate the ideology into action?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Terror-supporting professor 'no longer employed' by British university | World Israel News
					

A university official confirmed that Professor Abusalama, who had initially been cleared of wrongdoing, has left the institution.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Terror-supporting professor 'no longer employed' by British university | World Israel News
> 
> 
> A university official confirmed that Professor Abusalama, who had initially been cleared of wrongdoing, has left the institution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldisraelnews.com


Zionist lobby bullshit.



> However, the February 2022 probe by the university found that there was insufficient evidence to terminate Abusalama’s employment with the institution.
> 
> Abusalama announced on social media at the time that she had been “wholly exonerated of the false charges of antisemitism, brought under the not-fit-for-purpose IHRA [International Holocaust Remembrance Association] definition.



"Victory for free speech!" interview with Shahd Abusalama​


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> "However, the February 2022 probe by the university found that there was insufficient evidence to terminate Abusalama’s employment with the institution.
> 
> Abusalama announced on social media at the time that she had been “wholly exonerated of the false charges of antisemitism, brought under the not-fit-for-purpose IHRA [International Holocaust Remembrance Association] definition."











						Terror-supporting professor 'no longer employed' by British university | World Israel News
					

A university official confirmed that Professor Abusalama, who had initially been cleared of wrongdoing, has left the institution.




					worldisraelnews.com
				




And now she's out.

Both of you have to get diagnosed.

Selective reading, or Islamist degeneracy?



> The professor met with Leila Khaled in 2020, calling her “a symbol of the Palestinian revolution in her glory, hijacking airplanes and shaking the Zionist entity and the world.”
> 
> Additionally, Abusalama praised Dalal Mughrabi, a Palestinian terrorist who participated in the 1978 *murder of 38 people on a bus, including 13 children.*



Talk about sociopaths and Islamist degeneracy...

_"Palestine was established in a bus"_



> Abusalama said that Mugrhabi “*managed to establish a republic of Palestine in a bus*, and their republic lasted four hours. It doesn’t matter how long this republic lasted, the important thing is that it was established.”


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Hollie

The Fem gee-had that wasn’t.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel haters lying with statistics, part 1: Arrest statistics
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com
				













						Israel-haters lying with statistics, part 2: Christians in Jerusalem
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

For a short time Thursday night, Twitter users could see a post that would confuse anyone plugged into the world of Israel advocacy.

“We love apartheid,” tweeted an account with the handle AIPAC, the acronym for the American Israel Public Affairs Committee. The account’s profile picture was the same red-and-blue Jewish star that the organization has long used on the social media platform.

The message was shocking because AIPAC is a vociferous defender of Israel against criticism, including the argument that the country perpetuates an apartheid system through its treatment of Palestinians. But it was also fake: The group had fallen victim to a wave of spoofs, falsification and abuse unleashed by Elon Musk’s recent acquisition of Twitter.

Only by looking closely could a user see that the account belonged to “AIPAC_USA,” not “AIPAC,” where the group has long posted. The impersonating account was deleted but not before the tweet had been seen and amplified thousands of times. It even got engagement from accounts impersonating other prominent figures. “Totally agree,” responded @KariLakeAZ, a fake account purporting to belong to the far-right Republican candidate for governor who is lagging in Arizona’s vote count.

The spoof was one of countless instances of impersonation meant to provoke reactions or sow chaos that have unfolded since Musk paid $44 billion to buy the platform two weeks ago. He has swiftly made steep layoffs and abrupt changes to moderation and authentication rules, all while tweeting crass and controversial content himself. The turmoil has sent users, advertisers and employees packing, while opening the floodgates to bad actors on the site.


(full article online)










						Fake AIPAC endorsement of apartheid spreads, Jewish exec exits, amid Twitter turmoil
					

Spoof of pro-Israel lobby comes amid wave of impersonations that has followed Elon Musk's takeover of the social media platform




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sheba Medical Center physicians lead Forbes Israel's ranking
					

Forbes Israel released its annual ranking of Israeli physicians, with the Sheba Medical Center's doctors taking up a large percentage of the list.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the TV documentary series Shtula, at one point members of the ISM tell the woman posing as an anti-Israel activist that, by the way, she can expect to be sexually harassed by Palestinian men.

It's just part of the job.

(vide video online)

This is well known in the anti-Israel activist community. 

In 2010, a Palestinian convinced a group of female Western activists to let him stay in their guest house in an Arab village because, he claimed, the IDF was trying to arrest him. He then attempted to rape one of the American women - who was the only Muslim. The Palestinian Authority then convinced her not to press charges, because it would be too damaging to the anti-Israel cause. 

This was not an isolated incident. 

 An Israeli peace activist was "severely sexually assaulted" at Sheikh Jarrah. The victim tried to complain, but "after heavy and unfair pressure from the [Western] organizers of the Sheikh Jarrah protest, she withdrew her complaint." And then these "progressives" warned all Western women to cover their hair and bodies in Sheikh Jarrah.

And other incidents slowly leaked out. One activist admitted to an Israeli reporter, “I know of such rape cases from women who are not Jewish: a female European leftist activist, a female Red Cross volunteer and a young Arab woman from Yafo. I met the three of them during reserve service. I met with each of them afterwards… they told me what happens there, in the Palestinian villages, far from any observing eye.” That activist claimed that some of the female activists became unwilling wives and virtual slaves in Palestinian villages.

Haaretz published a similar article about sexual harassment of leftist activist women in 2012. 

Apparently nothing has changed. 











						Anti-Israel activists hush up Palestinian sexual harassment and rape of their women
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

AlQuds (UK - Arabic) has an article on the gap between Jews and Arabs in health statistics in Israel. It starts off saying:


> A  new study based on official medical data revealed that the rate of common diseases among Palestinians of the interior is many times greater than that of Jews, as a result of several factors, including external factors related to poverty and racial discrimination between Arabs and Jews...





> For death from heart diseases, the percentage of Arabs is one and a half times higher than among Jews, and in death as a result of diabetes, the percentage of Arabs increases by two and a third of times compared to Jews. Vascular and kidney diseases cause two and three-quarters of deaths in Arabs more than Jews, and the rate of death rises to twice as high as a result of respiratory diseases.


One has to read much further to find out that the main reasons for the gaps aren't because of poverty or discrimination - but lifestyle:


> 16.5% of Jews are obese, compared to 23.5% among Arabs. The percentage of older Jewish women (ages 55-74) who are obese is 41%, compared to 70% among their Arab counterparts.
> 
> The percentage of smokers is 22.9% for Jewish men and 35.5% for Arab men. In the category in which the individual smokes more than 20 cigarettes a day among Arab men and women, there are twice as many Arabs as the Jews.



Wouldn't that explain the differences in diabetes and heart related diseases far more than any difference in poverty?

Also, if poverty causes illness and shorter life expectancy, then one would expect that the Haredi (ultra-religious Jewish) community in Israel would have shorter life expectancies as well. The truth is the opposite - they generally have better health than their non-religious counterparts. One reason offered is that they have much higher "social capital" than others, and less feelings of loneliness. But it is also significant that haredi men (unlike their stereotype) are much less likely to smoke than most Israeli men - i 2010, only 13.4% smoked, compared to 23.9% of all Jewish men at that time. (However, haredi Jews are seven times as likely to be obese than all Israelis. )

Again, we see how statistics can be easily manipulated for anti-Israel propaganda purposes, and most people don't know enough to recognize how they are being brainwashed.












						Israel-haters lying with statistics, part 3: Israeli Arab health stats
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Montaser Alsawaf is a Gaza Strip-based video journalist who makes no effort to disguise his loathing of Jews and Israel on his publicly accessible Twitter account. Over the years, Alsawaf, who is a full-time employee…

(full article online )










						Featured by Getty: Jihad-loving Videographer Who Tweets About 'Deceptive, Invading Jews' | Honest Reporting
					

Why are media organizations employing unashamed antisemites and trusting them to report accurately and impartially?




					honestreporting.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Honest Reporting is an Israeli propaganda organization.
  






Missions to Israel​Since 2004, HonestReporting has been organizing trips to the Jewish state, providing you with the opportunity to observe the real facts on the ground.  You will discover the beauty and complexity of Israel and receive insights that go beyond the headlines during exclusive closed-door briefings with top officials and academics.









						About | Honest Reporting
					

About Us Mission Statement We embrace the principle that a healthy democracy requires a well informed citizenry. Accordingly, the mission of




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Honest Reporting is an Israeli propaganda organization.




You offered nothing to support your claim.


----------



## Hollie

Nazi ideology lives on in the islamic terrorist psyche.










						Fatah Fighters Train At Ein Al-Hilweh Refugee Camp In Lebanon: We Are Ready To Liberate Palestine, The Al-Aqsa Mosque; We Follow In The Footsteps Of Yasser Arafat
					

On November 11, 2022 a video was uploaded to the Fateh TV YouTube channel of the closing ceremony of a Fatah training ca...




					www.memri.org
				




Fatah Fighters Train At Ein Al-Hilweh Refugee Camp In Lebanon: We Are Ready To Liberate Palestine, The Al-Aqsa Mosque; We Follow In The Footsteps Of Yasser Arafat


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Honest Reporting is an Israeli propaganda organization.



Were they wrong about Tuvia Grossman being a  "beaten Palestinian"?









						The Photo that Started it All | Honest Reporting
					

On the day the Intafada broke out, Tuvia Grossman was riding a taxi to visit the Western Wall. He was unwittingly thrust into the international limelight -- and nearly killed in the process.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Hollie

Surprising no one, it's still stomach-churning to see the Islamic terrorists rattle on with religious appeals to their depravity. 











						PA: Marrying 72 Virgins in Paradise is better than marrying in life and having a real family | PMW Analysis
					

72 Virgins in Paradise




					palwatch.org
				




PA: Marrying 72 Virgins in Paradise is better than marrying in life and having a real family​Nan Jacques Zilberdik  | Nov 14, 2022

*What is “more precious”: When your son dies a Martyr and weds the 72 Virgins in Paradise or when he marries his intended bride on earth?*
*PA about the mother of a “Martyr”:
“The Martyr’s mother pushed her way between his friends in the hospital halls, and with a smile that did not leave her face called out: ‘Our groom is handsome…’This is an ability that is inherited by the Martyrs’ mothers. They deviate from the rules of farewell and demonstrate such endurance while bidding farewell to their sons*”
There is “nothing more precious” than when your son dies “a Martyr for the homeland.”

This is what the PA expects parents to feel when their children are killed during their terror attacks, and this is the message the PA expects parents to publicly declare and pass on to others.


> “The mother of Martyr Salameh, like all the mothers of the Palestinian Martyrs, looks at her son for the last time. *She holds on and considers her son a Martyr for the homeland, which there is nothing more precious than it.*”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Nov. 6, 2022]​


----------



## Sixties Fan

The IMEU brings back one of our favorite stories of the Zionist Attack Zoo: that religious Jewish settlers raise (decidedly unkosher) wild pigs and release them to attack Palestinians and their fields.

Their Twitter thread:




> Israel is using wild boars to strengthen its colonial hold on Palestinian land. *Yes, you read that right.*But how?
> 
> Palestinian farmers have long documented the impact of wild boar populations, which dig up crops and destroy farmland. This has only worsened in recent years, thanks to the Israeli Nature and Parks Authority *intentionally dumping large numbers of pigs onto Palestinian land.*
> 
> Aggressive wild boars have caused significant damage to Palestinian livelihoods, and have injured and killed many. This is the outcome of Israel’s colonialism, which endangers Palestinian lives by causing irreparable damage to their environment.
> 
> *Even Israeli settlers have been found to release wild boars onto Palestinian farmland* as a form of abuse. These illegal settlers use the boars to pressure and intimidate Palestinians, hoping to drive them away from their lands and vacate it for illegal settlement growth.
> 
> Thanks to Israel, Palestinians have been left with no way to protect themselves from the wild boars. Though Israel has no right to control the West Bank, it has turned large swathes of Palestinian land into nature reserves, making boar population control a crime.
> 
> Israel not only causes environmental harm to Palestinian land, but is also *weaponizing nature against Palestinians*, turning the land itself into a source of destruction and violence for the indigenous population.
> 
> Palestinians deserve to live free and to cultivate the land that their families have lived on for centuries. But under Israeli apartheid and settler colonialism, *their connection to their land is under attack*.



Believe it or not, IMEU stands for the Institute for Middle East Understanding,

But then for additional reading, they link to a story this past week on Mondoweiss!

That article is just as ridiculous, and perhaps more so.



> In 2005, in a village north of Nablus called Sabastia, the family of Jawad Ghazal was shocked by the *murder *of his 84-year-old father. Jawad and his father were picking olives when a wild boar attacked them, killing Jawad’s father and severely injuring Jawad.


It was....MURDER!


> In the past, wild boars *have never been a problem in Palestine.* Renowned Palestinian historian Mustafa Murad Al-Dabbagh mentioned in his seminal encyclopedia, Palestine, Our Home, that in 1943 there were around 12,145 wild boars in Palestine, located in Jabal al-Tur near Nazareth, as well as in the Jordan Valley, al-Hula, and Wadi Araba.


Um, 12,145 sounds like a problem. 

It took me about two minutes to find that wild boars were damaging vineyards in Palestine in 1862:




This 1855 account discusses the wild boars in Palestine and surrounding lands, and notes that the Muslims would call the boars "Christians" by way of insult of that faith.





Thanks, Mondoweiss, for helping us document historic Palestinian Arab intolerance!

This isn't the end of Mondoweiss' litany of lies. Not even close.


> Another significant reason for the spread of wild boars in Palestine is Israeli colonial practices — recent reports have indicated that *settler-owned boars are being intentionally released into Palestinian villages,* even though solid documentation has lagged behind. Others claim that *the Israeli military is releasing the boars with the purpose of  destroying crops*, the main source of income for many rural communities.


Yes, professional soldiers are rounding up wild boars and releasing them in Palestinian fields. They must put them in bulletproof settler buses. 




> Mohammad Hassan from Salfit has indicated to the Land Research Center (LRC) that he *personally saw*Israeli colonists unload wild pigs in the area of al-Ashara located between the city of Salfit and the village of Iskaka. Some of those I interviewed in the village of Aboud near Ramallah said they witnessed settler trucks unloading wild boars in the village’s nearby mountains.


Palestinian eyewitnesses are amazing. They see such cool things like settlers and the army trucking wild pigs throughout the West Bank, but somehow they keep forgetting to take out their mobile phones and take photos and video. Maybe they are hypnotized by Joo-Rays. 



> Notably, hunting wild boars is out of the question for Palestinians. *The use of firearms by Palestinian civilians is strictly forbidden by the Israeli colonial regime. *



Yeah, it is real difficult for Palestinians in the West Bank to get weapons.



And the rare times they manage to find M16s, they use them for shooting at Jews and shooting in the air at weddings, so there is no ammunition left for the boars.



> The half-measure of *constructing a fence or wall has also proven ineffectual, as pigs have demolished or jumped over them. *....Israeli settlements, of course, are mountaintop fortresses, and hence shielded from the boars.


The boars can apparently distinguish between Jewish and Arab fences.



> Using wild boars is part of an older *Zionist imperative to colonize nature. *


Yes! Colonizing nature has been a Zionist imperative since Herzl. Or perhaps from the time of earlier Zionists like Choni HaMe'agel.
The article then repeats the lie that JNF planted non-indigenous trees that, this article claims, turns the ground to *acid *to destroy all other plants. It doesn't mention the name of the trees - the Jerusalem (or Aleppo) pine, which are indeed indigenous to the region. Whoops.
There is a lot of competition, but this may be the dumbest Mondoweiss article yet. 











						The boars are back in town - and @Mondoweiss and @TheIMEU have them!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Today, according to Arab websites, 60,000 Muslims visited the Al Aqsa Mosque complex on the Temple Mount.





If you walk there on a weekday, it is far less crowded, but there are always hundreds of Muslims that can be seen there.

Here's what it looked like on Thursday, August 11, 1960, under Jordanian rule.













The visitor, a Christian, noted a few people inside the Al Aqsa mosque, saying that more would show up at prayer times. He was told that the mosque could hold as many as 5,000 people.

Even if we assume on holidays that 5,000 people showed up - okay, double it and make it 10,000 - there is no way that there were ever 60,000 people on the Temple Mount at any time under Muslim rule. If there were so many visitors, there wouldn't be weeds between the pavement stones.

During Ramadan, Muslim authorities sometimes claim as many as half a million Muslims on the site, although I don't think it can fit more than 150,000. Either way, it is indisputable that far more Muslims have visited Al Aqsa under Jewish rule than ever did under Jordanian, Ottoman or any other Muslim (or British) rule.  (The entire Muslim population of Jerusalem was 54,000 in 1967.)

If the Jews are oppressing Muslims so much, then please explain why far, far more Muslims visit the Temple Mount on an average Friday under Jewish rule than ever visited before 1967?












						More Muslims visit the Temple Mount every Friday under Israeli rule than EVER visited under Muslim rule
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Azerbaijan is set to become the first Shi’ite Muslim-majority state to open an embassy in Israel, following parliamentary approval on Friday.


The new embassy, which_ The Jerusalem Post_ reported was in the works last month, will be in Tel Aviv, where the country already has a Tourism Office and a Trade Representative Office. Israel and Azerbaijan have had relations for 30 years, and there has been an Israeli embassy in Baku since 1993.

(full article online)









						Azerbaijan to become first Shi'ite Muslim country with embassy in Israel
					

The new embassy will be in Tel Aviv, where Azerbaijan country already has a Tourism Office and a Trade Representative Office.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/11/18/israel-offers-provide-life-saving-aid-to-gaza-after-deadly-fire/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Over the last week, the IDF detained one Palestinian suspected of arms trafficking near the city of Nablus.


“The soldiers located and confiscated an illegal M-16 rifle which was found in the suspect’s vehicle,” the IDF said. In another incident, military ammunition was stolen from an IDF base in northern Israel. Recent clashes with armed Palestinians in the West Bank have revealed the presence of numerous illegal weapons, including a large number of M-16s pictured in photographs of the Palestinian gunmen or in videos of armed men gathered in places like Jenin and Nablus.  


The presence of illegal firearms in the West Bank among Palestinians is not a new phenomenon. Terrorists use rifles and pistols in terror attacks and armed groups or gangs of various types use them to exert pressure or to show off. However, the last year has illustrated how the presence of weapons in the West Bank can lead to an increase in clashes.

----
n reviewing the last several months of incidents it became clear that many Palestinian gunmen use M-16s and they often pose with this type of rifle. This appears to be a pattern. For instance, a photo of Farouk Salame, a Palestinian Islamic Jihad member who was killed in early November, shows him posing with thirteen M-16s. He staged the photo to make it look like the throne from _Game of Thrones_, adorned with rifles instead of swords. In another photo Wadi al-Houh is also seen with a similar style rifle.
-------
It’s difficult to quantify how many illegal firearms there are in the West Bank or how prevalent they are with terror groups or other armed men. The photos may show a tip of an iceberg or they may disproportionately show men who have access to rare weapons. What is clear is that in most of the recent photos of Palestinian gunmen, the weapons are common. The men also often pose with numerous rifles. During nationalist parades, such as funerals, the weapons are also common. One man killed in mid-October is seen in a photo with five M-16s. 


The types of rifles matter.​This is because photos from more than a decade ago of Palestinian terror groups don’t show such a prevalance of the kinds of rifles we see today. In fact, AK-47s, for instance, are more common in older photos and also in photos of gunmen in the Gaza Strip. For instance photos of Zakaria Zubeidi, the Al-Aqsa Martyr’s Brigade member, show him greeting supports in 2004 and the supporters have a mix of weapons.  


There also doesn’t appear to be an attempt to hide these weapons. A photo of the clothes that Salame was supposed to have worn on his wedding day-a week after he was killed-shows an M16 hanging from a window. A photo of a 15-year old Palestinian killed on November 9 show him with three M-16-style rifles. 


The photos of the rifles lead to many questions. One obvious question is where do the weapons come from? The IDF releases details on detaining illegal weapons. In early November three suspects, two men from southern Israel and one Palestinian from the West Bank, were arrested attempting to smuggle handguns from Jordan. Weapons were also seized on November 9. These included pistols and pieces of AK-47s, as well as an old shotgun. On November 10 more weapons were seized, including an M-16. 


(full article online)










						Where are Palestinians getting M-16 rifles from? - analysis
					

It’s difficult to quantify how many illegal firearms there are in the West Bank or how prevalent they are with terror groups or other armed men.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Over the last week, the IDF detained one Palestinian suspected of arms trafficking near the city of Nablus.
> 
> 
> “The soldiers located and confiscated an illegal M-16 rifle which was found in the suspect’s vehicle,” the IDF said. In another incident, military ammunition was stolen from an IDF base in northern Israel. Recent clashes with armed Palestinians in the West Bank have revealed the presence of numerous illegal weapons, including a large number of M-16s pictured in photographs of the Palestinian gunmen or in videos of armed men gathered in places like Jenin and Nablus.
> 
> 
> The presence of illegal firearms in the West Bank among Palestinians is not a new phenomenon. Terrorists use rifles and pistols in terror attacks and armed groups or gangs of various types use them to exert pressure or to show off. However, the last year has illustrated how the presence of weapons in the West Bank can lead to an increase in clashes.
> 
> ----
> n reviewing the last several months of incidents it became clear that many Palestinian gunmen use M-16s and they often pose with this type of rifle. This appears to be a pattern. For instance, a photo of Farouk Salame, a Palestinian Islamic Jihad member who was killed in early November, shows him posing with thirteen M-16s. He staged the photo to make it look like the throne from _Game of Thrones_, adorned with rifles instead of swords. In another photo Wadi al-Houh is also seen with a similar style rifle.
> -------
> It’s difficult to quantify how many illegal firearms there are in the West Bank or how prevalent they are with terror groups or other armed men. The photos may show a tip of an iceberg or they may disproportionately show men who have access to rare weapons. What is clear is that in most of the recent photos of Palestinian gunmen, the weapons are common. The men also often pose with numerous rifles. During nationalist parades, such as funerals, the weapons are also common. One man killed in mid-October is seen in a photo with five M-16s.
> 
> 
> The types of rifles matter.​This is because photos from more than a decade ago of Palestinian terror groups don’t show such a prevalance of the kinds of rifles we see today. In fact, AK-47s, for instance, are more common in older photos and also in photos of gunmen in the Gaza Strip. For instance photos of Zakaria Zubeidi, the Al-Aqsa Martyr’s Brigade member, show him greeting supports in 2004 and the supporters have a mix of weapons.
> 
> 
> There also doesn’t appear to be an attempt to hide these weapons. A photo of the clothes that Salame was supposed to have worn on his wedding day-a week after he was killed-shows an M16 hanging from a window. A photo of a 15-year old Palestinian killed on November 9 show him with three M-16-style rifles.
> 
> 
> The photos of the rifles lead to many questions. One obvious question is where do the weapons come from? The IDF releases details on detaining illegal weapons. In early November three suspects, two men from southern Israel and one Palestinian from the West Bank, were arrested attempting to smuggle handguns from Jordan. Weapons were also seized on November 9. These included pistols and pieces of AK-47s, as well as an old shotgun. On November 10 more weapons were seized, including an M-16.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are Palestinians getting M-16 rifles from? - analysis
> 
> 
> It’s difficult to quantify how many illegal firearms there are in the West Bank or how prevalent they are with terror groups or other armed men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com





Sixties Fan said:


> The IDF releases details on detaining illegal weapons.


At the end of Oslo, the PLC passed a law stating that the Palestinians could have arms. Also that Palestine could import and manufacture weapons.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When in Iran this days, talk about Palestine ]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ When in Iran this days, talk about Palestine ]


*Nerdeen Kiswani*


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

The BBC has broadcast folksongs that glorify attacks on Jews and call for bloodshed, the JC can reveal. 

One of the songs, aired on its Arabic language service — which has 36 million viewers — is addressed to Palestinian militants.  

Translated by Media Watchdog Camera Arabic, the song says: “The force in your hand is your right. Don’t leave your weapon in its sheath… From the Jerusalem mountains and from the plain, your blood, should it be shed on the earth, would make red freedom bloom.”


A BBC presenter can be seen in the studio, nodding and filming the bloodthirsty performance on his phone, which was aired on the BBC Xtra series to mark “Nakba Day” in May. 

In an interview before the rendition, musician Ashraf Sholi made it clear that his song was intended to energise the “resistance” movement, undermining those who “lean towards a blind peace” or “anyone who normalises [with Israel].” 

The smiling BBC presenter made no serious attempt to challenge Mr Sholi’s statements. 

Another song, which tells the story of a militant knocking on his mother’s door before he launches an attack, was broadcast in October on an Arabic version of Loose Women called Dunyana, or “Our World”. 

The guest presenter, Mira Sidawi, who sang the song as guests clapped along, was billed as being from “Palestine”, a highly politicised move that contravenes BBC guidelines, as there is no such state. 

In January, Ms Sidawi had presented a segment on Middle Eastern cooking in which she claimed that Israel had no cuisine or culture apart from what it “takes from the original peoples”. 

The government’s former anti-terror czar, Lord Carlile, said the material was likely to “give succour and encouragement to extremists”, raising further concerns about the role of BBC Arabic in fomenting unrest across the Middle East. 

Neither of the songs or the statements, all of which appeared to openly contravene the publicly-funded broadcaster’s guidelines on impartiality and accuracy, were challenged on air. 

After being contacted by the JC, the BBC removed the offending episodes from its social media accounts, though despite ongoing conversations, the corporation has not admitted that guidelines were breached. 

It comes after Ofcom slammed the BBC culture of “defensiveness” as it ruled last week that the corporation had “failed to observe its editorial guidelines on due impartiality and due accuracy” in its notorious Oxford Street Chanukah coverage. 

A JC petition demanding a parliamentary inquiry into the corporation’s coverage of Jews and Israel passed 9,000 signatures this week. It can be signed and shared by visiting theJC.com/BBCPetition. 

The controversial BBC Arabic broadcasts that glorified violence were aired in this year between January and October. 

The most striking example was aired in May to mark the “Nakba”, or “tragedy” of the foundation of the state of Israel. Watched by a presenter on BBC Xtra, Palestinian oud player Mr Sholi was invited to perform a folksong that addressed Palestinian militants. 

Speaking to the presenter, he laid out his aims in singing a song promoting violence. “There are youths who work on aspects that are love-specific, that are land-specific, but on the matter of resistance and focusing on the resistance… there are people who try to make it forgotten,” he said. 

When the presenter asked who those people were, Mr Sholi replied: “Anyone who leans towards a blind peace, for example. Anyone who — the normalisers [with Israel], of course. 

The Arab normalisation which happened recently is a saddening, unfortunate thing. These are among the things that make us forget.” 

The presenter then pointed out: “Some people, Ashraf, say this conflict will end once there will be peace between the two states.” 

The musician replied that peace would only be achieved when there was “a Palestinian state which consists of all”, with no “Zionist state which builds its state on a religious basis”. 

He was then invited to perform the song. “Who else, other than you, would stop the arrogance of the oppressor of my country’s land, and stand against him?” he sang.

(full article online)




			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/bbc-broadcasts-folksongs-that-glorify-attacks-on-jews-6wJhXGiv3rhgfazyMN9cAS


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel and Jordan Agree to Clean Polluted Jordan River Together
					

The Jordan River, Israel. Photo: Britchi Mirela via Wikimedia Commons. Israel and Jordan on Thursday signed a declaration of intent …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorist groupies never seem to learn that the internet never forgets. 












						CNN contributor axed over 'anti-sematic' tweets and Hamas praise
					

A freelance producer who was seen to praise the work of Palestinian Hamas terrorism group and tweeted '#TeamHitler' has been dropped by CNN.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




CNN producer who covered Israel is axed over anti-Semitic '#TeamHitler' tweet and praise of Palestinian terror group Hamas​


----------



## Hollie

Hamas cracks down on journalists, activists in Gaza
					

Hamas police forces continue to raid the homes of activists in the Gaza Strip who expose the corruption of Hamas figures and members.




					www.al-monitor.com
				




Hamas police forces continue to raid the homes of activists in the Gaza Strip who expose the corruption of Hamas figures and members.








*Shireeeeeeeeen.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ WHAT  ?????  ]



Al Haq issued a statement about Israel's participation at COP27, "Cooperation with Israel on Climate without Palestinian Self-determination Entrenches Colonial Climate Vulnerability of Palestinians."

It is a very interesting document. It looks at everything Israel agreed to with other countries to help the environment - and denounces them.

For example, 



> The Abraham Accords are not only a shameful, dangerous acceptance and endorsement of Israel’s settler-colonial and apartheid regime, they also violate third states’ legal responsibilities under international law not to recognise the illegal situation arising from Israel’s violation of peremptory norms of international law.


Essentially, they are saying that any agreement with Israel is illegal. 

The EuroAsia Interconnector, an EU infrastructure project that aims to connect the national electricity grids of Israel, Cyprus, Greece and wider Europe, is denounced because...


> ..*.the electricity grid receives electricity from illegal settlement solar panel fields*. Under the rubric of cooperation to address the climate crisis, the implementation of this project would in fact, contribute to the further entrenchment of grave breaches of the Fourth Geneva Conventions, war crimes, crimes against humanity and the violation of peremptory norms under customary international law against the Palestinian people.


Yes, solar panels in Judea and Samaria are crimes against humanity!

The East Mediterranean Gas Forum, a cooperative group that includes Cyprus, Egypt, France, Greece, Israel, Italy, Jordan, and the Palestinian Authority, is denounced  as "a political smokescreen which enables Israel to perpetrate the exploitation and pillage of Palestinian gas resources." But why is this bad if it includes the Palestinian Authority? "Al-Haq warns that Palestinian Authority presence at the East Mediterranean Gas Forum table, does not qualify as consent for the exploitation of Palestinian gas resources by Israel, whose ownership vests in the occupied Palestinian population."

Essentially, if the PA makes any deal with Israel, that makes the PA illegitimate as well!

The only common denominator in the examples of things Al Haq condemned at COP27 was anything that treated Israel like a normal nation. The deal between Israel and Jordan to provide desalinated water from the Mediterranean  in exchange for electricity was twisted into somehow taking away Palestinian water rights. An agreement for Israel's water carrier to provide expertise to Bahrain is condemned for the same reason, even though ISrael has signed agreements with the PA on water and is adhering to them. 

What this press release proves is that when anti-Israel groups pretend to care about other social justice issues like the environment, it is only meant to either recruit more dupes to their cause or to hijack it. Because when it comes down to it, they clearly don't care in the least about the environment - not as long as Israel is part of the solution. 













						Al Haq: If Israel is involved in climate agreements, better to screw the environment
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian media is very happy at videos of football fans in Qatar who insult Israeli reporters.

But one writer sees that Qatar and the other Gulf countries only pretend to support Palestinians. This article shows that Palestinians see the difference between real support for Palestinians and the Arab version of virtue signaling.




> Hosting the World Cup Qatar cost the Gulf states 220-240 billion dollars. Housing projects for two million Palestinians in the Palestinian territories and two additional power plants would cost $10 billion...
> 
> The splendor of the World Cup marks the demise of what little concern other Arab and Muslim countries had for the fate of the Palestinians over the past two decades. This attention will go down in the history of the Middle East as a clear sign of the oil-rich Arab states turning their backs on their Palestinian brethren.
> 
> They justify their unwarranted self-interest with the absurd pretext that such aid to the Palestinians amounts to interference in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict on behalf of the Jewish state. The hypocrisy in this statement stinks to the high heavens.
> 
> These wasteful people should go to the refugee camps in Gaza and tell their inhabitants that they are not ready to help them because* their poverty, neglect and suffering are the best card in the Arab world against the “occupying Zionists”*.
> 
> Try to say that *the lack of aid is part of a clever political plan to help the Palestinian people politically*. Try to explain to them how you build museums, malls, and stadiums in your countries at a cost of billions of dollars each year.



There was a lot of bitterness in Palestinian media after the Abraham Accords, but I have only rarely seen something this caustic towards the Gulf countries. 

The ironic part if that Qatar has shown more genuine interest in giving aid to Gazans than any other country. 











						Qatar World Cup proves that Arab support for Palestinians is nothing but hate for Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Jazeera has become considered a trustworthy news source in the West - but in Arabic, it is just as disgusting and supportive of terror as it was in the years after 9/11.

It published an article about the terrorist attack in Ariel last week where it describes his bloody spree in terms of sports, saying that Muhammed Souf "scored goals" with his stabbings and car rammings. Describing his murderous attack in poetic terms, the article says, "he decided alone, like a falcon flying in the expanses of pride, to play his match solo."

Written by Palestinian Muhammad Khair Musa, the article praises the murderer:


> History will record for a long time that on Tuesday the fifteenth of November of the year 2022 AD, a young man named Muhammad Souf, at the age of eighteen, ... executed an epic triple in the face of a heavily armed army, and he had nothing but a knife in his hand and a heart in his chest that did not fear death.



Even worse, the article explicitly calls on other Palestinian youth to follow in his footsteps and attack Jews. It compares Souf with Mohammed's young companions, and urges Palestinians to use Souf as a model.

This is Al Jazeera - not the airbrushed, carefully edited Western version of Al Jazeera English, but the real, terrorist supporting media empire from Qatar.











						Al Jazeera praises Palestinian murderer, calling stabbing three Jews to death a "hat trick"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A couple of videos of Muslims showing their respect for the "third holiest spot in Islam."

Here are some Palestinians recently practicing their boxing.

(vide online)

And, this past summer, some sacred circus moves.

(full article online)

They aren't "storming," though. So all is good.











						The Al Aqsa Gym and Circus
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Bucking regional denial, UAE to include Holocaust in school curricula
					

Emirati ministries working with Yad Vashem memorial, London-based monitor group IMPACT-se to build material for elementary and high schools




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

At 5, Amir Yichya Mabchuch receives heart surgery through organization on Sunday; child’s mother says Gazans know Israeli doctors ‘can be trusted completely’​









						3,000th Palestinian child has heart operation in Israel through Save a Child’s Heart
					

At 5, Amir Yichya Mabchuch receives heart surgery through organization on Sunday; child's mother says Gazans know Israeli doctors 'can be trusted completely'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cairo24 reports that Dr. Alaa Abdel-Hadi, head of the Egyptian Writers Union, stressed the union's firm position rejecting normalization with Israel, warning of the danger of this entity penetrating Arab culture. 

What exactly does that mean? How can Israel "penetrate Arab culture?"

Perhaps we can get a hint of what this means from the steps being taken to expel three members of the union for the heinous crime of "normalization" with the "Zionist entity."

Alaa Al-Aswany, a prominent Egyptian writer, gave an interview to an Israeli radio station.

Youssef Ziedan, a scholar and writer of over 50 books, had said that he would like to visit Israel and lecture there. 




Mona Prince, a lecturer in English literature at Suez University, had a photo taken with Israel's ambassador to Egypt.

All of these are bizarrely seen as threats to Arab culture. 

 If mere speaking to Israelis is a danger to Arab culture, then it sounds like Arab culture is not very strong. 











						Egyptian Writers' Union expels three members for "normalization," warns of Zionist "penetration of Arab culture"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

A successful night of taking Islamic terrorists off the street.




Israeli security forces conducted counterterrorism operations throughout Judea and Samaria overnight. Results: One terrorist was eliminated, 4 wounded, and 9 arrested. No casualties to our forces. #Israel




Perp walk of ''no gee-had for you Muhammud.''


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The "Palestine in the World Cup" campaign has been launched • It will include giving out Palestinian shirts and flags in stadiums, the deployment of "Palestinian ambassadors" in the stands.​
Several campaigns were launched on social media, with the goal of raising international awareness to the Palestinian efforts against Israel during the Qatar 2022 World Cup games, which bring together fans from dozens of countries. For example, a campaign posted on Twitter, under "The Palestinian Dream," explained that during the World Cup Games, one should "support Palestine and make the Palestinian issue known to the world.

In addition, designed ads uploaded to the web under the title "How can you support Palestine during the World Cup?," suggested wearing scarves and fabrics with the Palestinian flag printed on them, together with a keffiyeh, as well as a bracelet and armband with the colors of the PLO flag.

The campaign calls on the Arab public and World Cup fans in Qatar to "cheer for Palestine" on the stairs and in the stands, in the plazas around the stadiums, and in the gathering points of the various teams and national leagues.


(full article online)




			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/11/22/how-the-palestinians-are-using-the-world-cup-to-score-against-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

A double standard for Israel from Princeton’s Jew-haters
					

Attacking Israel for human rights abuses and ignoring them elsewhere. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> A successful night of taking Islamic terrorists off the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli security forces conducted counterterrorism operations throughout Judea and Samaria overnight. Results: One terrorist was eliminated, 4 wounded, and 9 arrested. No casualties to our forces. #Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perp walk of ''no gee-had for you Muhammud.''


Israel's version of Whack-A-Mole.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel's version of Whack-A-Mole.


Nature's way of telling you you're a loser.


----------



## Sixties Fan

*When he wants to, Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas knows how to condemn terror. *
*Even while issuing ostensible condemnations of Palestinian attacks against Israelis, Abbas continues to promote, incite and reward terror. *
*While the international community was quick to condemn today’s attacks in Jerusalem, 8 hours later, Abbas is still silent.*
*While UNICEF is quick to condemn the death of Palestinian children, it shies from condemning the death of Israeli children from Palestinian terror.*
This morning, two bombs exploded in Jerusalem. 16-year-old Canadian Aryeh Shechopek, was murdered, while another 23 were injured, some seriously. Among the injured was at least one American citizen.  



While the attacks were widely condemned, two condemnations were significantly absent: The condemnation of Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas and the organizations he heads - the Palestinian Authority and the Palestine Liberation Organization; and the condemnation of the UN Children’s Agency - UNICEF 



When Abbas wants to condemn terror he knows exactly how to do it. Responding to the Nov. 13, 2022 terror attack in Istanbul, Abbas was quick to announce:  



> “Yesterday [Nov. 13, 2022, PA] President Mahmoud Abbas condemned the terror bombing that took place in Taksim Square in the center of Istanbul, which left 6 dead and 58 wounded (refers to bombing on Nov. 13, 2022, at least 6 dead and 81 wounded, which was reportedly committed by the Kurdistan Workers Party -Ed.).
> In a condolences telegram to his Turkish counterpart [President] Recep Tayyip Erdogan, the president said: ‘We received the news about the dead and wounded as a result of the bombing in Taksim Square in the center of Istanbul with great sorrow. *We condemn this despicable terror attack and those who stand behind it*, whose goal that has no chance of success was to destabilize the security and stability of sister Turkey.’
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Nov. 14, 2022]​


While Abbas has occasionally issued statements ostensibly condemning Palestinian attacks against Israelis, he has done so only when the nature of the attack or its circumstances forced him into a corner. Even then, the condemnations were never unequivocal, and always equated the Palestinian terror with Israeli actions to prevent terror. After issuing the ostensible condemnations, Abbas, the PA and the PLO, all continued their incitement of terror and their “Pay-for-Slay” policy, paying cash rewards to the same terrorists whose actions they had ostensibly condemned.


While Abbas remained silent regarding the double attack in Jerusalem, he did find time to send condolences to Chinese President Xi Jinping, for the deaths caused by a fire in China:


(full article online)










						A tale of two terrors | PMW Analysis
					

Once upon a time there was a terror attack in Istanbul that was condemned by Abbas. Today, two similar ones happened in Jerusalem and went unnoticed.




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

According to Tiran’s uncle, his nephew drove into Jenin to get something installed in his car. He got into a car accident and his injuries for too serious to wait to get an Israeli hospital, so they took him to the hospital in Jenin. Family members sent to see him at the hospital. They saw that he was hooked up and stable. As they were with him, a group of 30 terrorists came in, disconnected him from the machines and kidnapped him. He subsequently died of his wounds. 

The family of the kidnapped Israeli Druze citizen asked the Israeli government not to risk the lives of Israeli soldiers to retrieve his body. Israeli Druze citizens, many who serve in the IDF and police, are trying on their own to get him out. Some Israeli Druze are threatening that if the body is not returned then they will kill “Palestinian” Arab workers who work near them in Israel. 

It seems that the strategy worked.


(full article online)










						Body Of Israeli Druze Youth Kidnapped By Arab Terrorist Returned
					

Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappIt took 30 hours for the Arab terrorists who kidnapped Tiran Pero an Israeli Druze from a Jenin hospital to return his body after he was killed…




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Hollie

I thought it was funny that the Islamic terrorist dictator representing the Fatah cabal believes there's a chance in hell of achieving peace and establishing an independent Palestinian state. 

The Islamic terrorist franchises in the West Bank and Gaza have a pretty sweet welfare fraud syndicate to protect. The status quo makes them very wealthy. 






			Palestinian Authority denounce intention to legalize outposts
		


The Palestinian Authority on Thursday warned that legalizing illegal settler outposts in the West Bank would undermine any possibility of achieving peace and establishing an independent Palestinian state


----------



## Hollie

This may be true. The Islamic terrorists have a fresh supply of disposable yutes from the summer gee-had camp.










						2022 likely to be deadliest year for Palestinians in the occupied West Bank, U.N. says
					

“The immediate priority is to work to calm the situation and reverse the negative trends on the ground,” the U.N. Mideast envoy said.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




The U.N. Mideast envoy said 2022 is on course to be the deadliest year for Palestinians in the occupied West Bank since the U.N. started tracking fatalities in 2005, and he called for immediate action to calm “an explosive situation” and move toward renewing Israeli-Palestinian negotiations.




As the pallys tell us, they breed for a purpose.









						Mother of Palestinian “Martyr”: All Palestinian Mothers Should Urge Their Children to Wage Jihad; Death Is Inevitable, So Why Not Die as Martyrs?
					

Umm Iyad Al-Ashqar, the mother and aunt of two Palestinian "martyrs," said in an October 28, 2019 interview on Al-Quds A...




					www.memri.org
				




Mother of Palestinian “Martyr”: All Palestinian Mothers Should Urge Their Children to Wage Jihad; Death Is Inevitable, So Why Not Die as Martyrs?​


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Sixties Fan

How long have we been trying to have the bodies of our soldiers returned from Gaza? The Druze needed 30 hours. Op-ed.​
Eight years ago I guided a group of Druze Israelis in Jerusalem .

When I asked the group leader which sites they would like to visit he said first of all Har Nof (mountain view).I thought he mistakenly said the name of that quiet Jewish neighborhood but meant the well known sites like Har Habayot or Har Zion.

He explained why they came from their Galilee village to Har Nof .It was there several years ago where one of their people was killed when as a policeman he rushed to the scene of an Arab terror attack in a synagogue. I had to catch my breath.

My cousin Aryeh Kupinsky was brutally murdered in that same attack.

As we drove onto the neighborhood, the group leader asked.meif Arabs still dare to enter it.

I told him, yes, of course.

He looked at me with what seemed to me an expression of surprise, pity and disdain.

I knew what he was thinking:

If that happened to one of ours no Arab would risk showing his face in our village.

I felt ashamed. We Jews who proudly returned to our own land and swore never again, have lost steam and pay the price daily.We live with the price. I thought to myself what if the Druze made security policy in Israel

Would its citizens be safer? I knew the answer.

In Jenin an Israeli Druze teen was killed cruelly and his body abducted by Arab terrorists.

The Druze community, as a COMMUNITY reacted.They did not form a lobby or give a press conference or hire a professional firm.They blocked the main road in Israel.The police did not brutally drag them away.

They began to organize an armed attack on Jenin posing for photos armed to the teeth. Israel and the PA spared no diplomatic effort to avoid the Druze invasion of Jenin.

The body was returned after 30 hours.

Imagine G-d forbid if a Jewish teen from Samaria was killed and his body abducted by the same Arab terrorists.Imagine if his community armed themselves and threaten to take the law onto their own hands:

What would be the official reaction and of the press? Fascist messianic religious extremists!There would be a brutal round up and maybe even torture to exact confessions.

Think.

Terrorists are holding the bodies of our sweet holy Jewish young men in Gaza for years

The family has been waging a private battle with Israel to return them.

It took the Druze 30 hours.

Is there something to be learned here?











						Learn from the Druze and get results
					

How long have we been trying to have the bodies of our soldiers returned from Gaza? The Druze needed 30 hours. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Group praising Jerusalem bombing banned from Twitter by Elon Musk
					

"That is not ok," said Elon Musk in response to seeing posts supporting Wednesday's deadly Jerusalem bombings.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A controversial pundit that the BBC insists on featuring despite his support for terror has sparked fury by calling Wednesday's bombings in Jerusalem the "Palestinian World Cup".

Politicians and high profile cultural figures have condemned the national broadcaster for repeatedly hosting Abdel Bari Atwan, who has previously praised terrorists as “martyrs” and called an atrocity a “miracle”.

The Palestinian journalist has repeatedly appeared on flagship show Dateline London and BBC Arabic.

Writing on Twitter in Arabic, Mr Atwan said: “Bombings with explosive devices in occupied Jerusalem, one Israeli dead and many injured. And al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade seizing the body of a settler in Jenin, this is the beginning of a very different Palestinian World Cup," translations provided by CAMERA Arabic reveal.

Mr Atwan's comments appeared to refer to twin blasts in Israel’s capital that killed two and injured more than 19 civilians. 

Explosive devices at bus stops had reportedly been packed with nails to maximise their impact and detonated from afar by mobile phone.






'The beginning of a very different Palestinian World Cup': Abdel Bari Atwan's shocking tweet


----
Public figures previously expressed their "concern" over the BBC's flawed coverage of Jews and Israel in an open letter.

Addressing BBC Director General Tim Davie, the 36 politicians and stars said: "Our alarm was heightened this month, when the BBC invited the controversial commentator Abdel Bari Atwan onto its Dateline London programme, during which he appeared to express sympathy for the man who attacked Salman Rushdie in New York."

"Mr Atwan is not a right and proper person to be given a BBC platform, and it is shocking that the corporation continues to invite him to appear on its flagship programmes, despite your being well aware of his history and the concerns about it," they added.

In response, Mr Davie said inviting Mr Atwan onto the nation’s airwaves was in “the public interest”.

In a letter responding to critics sent before Mr Atwan's latest tweet, he said: “We will sometimes include in our output people whose views may cause serious offence to many in our audiences, but where we do so the potential for offence must be weighed against the public interest.

“Such judgments should be made carefully. In this case, Abdel Bari Atwan appeared on Dateline London primarily to give his view on Saudi Arabia’s dealings with Donald Trump, but it was also important to cover the attack on Sir Salman Rushdie.”

Mr Atwan has previously endorsed terror attacks and written in defence of Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas’s use of the term “Holocausts” to describe killings committed by Israel.

The latest revelation comes as a JC petition demanding a parliamentary inquiry into the BBC over its coverage of Jews and continued use of Mr Atwan hits 10,000 signatures.

It registers “deep concern” in the Anglo-Jewish community regarding the Corporation’s output over Jews and Israel.

A spokesperson for CAMERA, who monitor Arabic language media, previously said: “We have been documenting Abdel Bari Atwan’s praise of terrorists for some years. Despite this, the BBC still hosts Atwan on air and refuses to pledge it will stop featuring him as though he is an impartial observer.”

A BBC spokesperson said: “Careful judgements are made about the guests we invite on and the context in which we hear from them.”

Mr Atwan has been approached for comment.


(full article online)




			https://www.thejc.com/news/news/bbc-pundit-hails-start-of-palestinian-world-cup-after-jerusalem-terror-attack-1jRFbR4SCUArx7WLs9hKqf


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A controversial pundit that the BBC insists on featuring despite his support for terror has sparked fury by calling Wednesday's bombings in Jerusalem the "Palestinian World Cup".
> 
> Politicians and high profile cultural figures have condemned the national broadcaster for repeatedly hosting Abdel Bari Atwan, who has previously praised terrorists as “martyrs” and called an atrocity a “miracle”.
> 
> The Palestinian journalist has repeatedly appeared on flagship show Dateline London and BBC Arabic.
> 
> Writing on Twitter in Arabic, Mr Atwan said: “Bombings with explosive devices in occupied Jerusalem, one Israeli dead and many injured. And al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade seizing the body of a settler in Jenin, this is the beginning of a very different Palestinian World Cup," translations provided by CAMERA Arabic reveal.
> 
> Mr Atwan's comments appeared to refer to twin blasts in Israel’s capital that killed two and injured more than 19 civilians.
> 
> Explosive devices at bus stops had reportedly been packed with nails to maximise their impact and detonated from afar by mobile phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The beginning of a very different Palestinian World Cup': Abdel Bari Atwan's shocking tweet
> 
> 
> ----
> Public figures previously expressed their "concern" over the BBC's flawed coverage of Jews and Israel in an open letter.
> 
> Addressing BBC Director General Tim Davie, the 36 politicians and stars said: "Our alarm was heightened this month, when the BBC invited the controversial commentator Abdel Bari Atwan onto its Dateline London programme, during which he appeared to express sympathy for the man who attacked Salman Rushdie in New York."
> 
> "Mr Atwan is not a right and proper person to be given a BBC platform, and it is shocking that the corporation continues to invite him to appear on its flagship programmes, despite your being well aware of his history and the concerns about it," they added.
> 
> In response, Mr Davie said inviting Mr Atwan onto the nation’s airwaves was in “the public interest”.
> 
> In a letter responding to critics sent before Mr Atwan's latest tweet, he said: “We will sometimes include in our output people whose views may cause serious offence to many in our audiences, but where we do so the potential for offence must be weighed against the public interest.
> 
> “Such judgments should be made carefully. In this case, Abdel Bari Atwan appeared on Dateline London primarily to give his view on Saudi Arabia’s dealings with Donald Trump, but it was also important to cover the attack on Sir Salman Rushdie.”
> 
> Mr Atwan has previously endorsed terror attacks and written in defence of Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas’s use of the term “Holocausts” to describe killings committed by Israel.
> 
> The latest revelation comes as a JC petition demanding a parliamentary inquiry into the BBC over its coverage of Jews and continued use of Mr Atwan hits 10,000 signatures.
> 
> It registers “deep concern” in the Anglo-Jewish community regarding the Corporation’s output over Jews and Israel.
> 
> A spokesperson for CAMERA, who monitor Arabic language media, previously said: “We have been documenting Abdel Bari Atwan’s praise of terrorists for some years. Despite this, the BBC still hosts Atwan on air and refuses to pledge it will stop featuring him as though he is an impartial observer.”
> 
> A BBC spokesperson said: “Careful judgements are made about the guests we invite on and the context in which we hear from them.”
> 
> Mr Atwan has been approached for comment.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thejc.com/news/news/bbc-pundit-hails-start-of-palestinian-world-cup-after-jerusalem-terror-attack-1jRFbR4SCUArx7WLs9hKqf





Sixties Fan said:


> Despite this, the BBC still hosts Atwan on air and refuses to pledge it will stop featuring him as though he is an impartial observer.”


There are hundreds of good Palestinians who would be delighted to speak on their program. Why do they always invite someone who makes the Palestinians look bad?

Is there a motive there?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> There are hundreds of good Palestinians who would be delighted to speak on their program. Why do they always invite someone who makes the Palestinians look bad?
> 
> Is there a motive there?


It's the pallys who make pallys look bad.


----------



## Hollie

Islamic terrorists are now reduced to body snatching.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Frustrating ]


I have driven down the long, winding road between Neve Tzuf and Ofarim in the western Binyamin region countless times. It is one of the most beautiful routes in the country. This time, however, was different. Instead of enjoying the incredible, breathtaking view of the Binyamin hills, I spent it looking at electricity poles. They carried signs that I had never noticed before: The walls of the Old City of Jerusalem with the Dome of the Rock and the universal symbol for high voltage, a lightning bolt. Underneath the image, in English and Arabic, were the words “Jerusalem District Electric Company” (JDECO).










						How Israel Lets Palestinian Authority Get Free Power While Taking Over Land
					

Meet the Israeli-registered company that owes a billion shekels to the Israel Electric Corporation and serves as an arm of the P.A. as it attempts to illegally encroach on Area C.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I've seen lots of articles in Arabic extolling how Israelis are being abused by many Arabs at the World Cup in Qatar. This one from Ma'an - an independent Palestinian news source not associated with any terror group - is typical:




> "The majority of Arab peoples do not like our presence here, even though we signed 4 normalization agreements." Israeli Channel 12 correspondent, Ohad Hemo.
> 
> The words of this reporter summarize what is happening on the ground here, but the expression is inaccurate, as the reporter used the term “do not like” to mitigate the burden of meaning on the *settlers*’ ears, but the appropriate term is *“hate”, “despise”, “reject”, “disdain”*. There are many terms suitable for this context, but what is certain is that the Arab peoples have recorded a clear position in relation to "Israel" since the beginning of the World Cup in Qatar.
> 
> The Israeli media is experiencing a crisis of transportation and presence at the World Cup. News of Israeli reporters getting insulted and rejected all the time *tops people's fondest stories about the World Cup*. With every talk of expelling an Israeli reporter from a café or street, Palestinian flags increase in the streets and World Cup stadiums, and there is much talk about Palestine.



The Universal Declaration of Human Rights says in Article 2:



> Everyone is entitled to all the rights and freedoms set forth in this Declaration, without distinction of any kind, such as race, colour, sex, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or social origin, property, birth or other status. Furthermore, no distinction shall be made on the basis of the political, jurisdictional or international status of the country or territory to which a person belongs, whether it be independent, trust, non-self-governing or under any other limitation of sovereignty.



The International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination similarly says that discrimination based on national origin is  considered racial discrimination - on par with discrimination based on color.

Even if Israel really was the worst human rights violator on Earth, even if you don't consider Israel to be a legitimate country whatsoever - Israelis must be treated with respect like any other human being, under international law. And under international law, this is racism.

Apparently, the Arabs in Qatar do not accept that section of the UDHR.

I have not seen one Arabic article in Palestinian, Jordanian, Lebanese or other media that defends the right of Israeli reporters and fans to visit Qatar without harassment. 

But to Palestinians and their allies, these incidents of harassment are points of pride. *Racism is a feature,* not a bug, to the anti-Israel crowd.

Where is Amnesty? Where is Human Rights Watch? Where are the hundreds of NGOs who spend thousands of hours trying to dig up (or make up) dirt about Israel, who claim that they are not biased, that they speak truth to power, when we have on video lots of examples of Israelis and people who are assumed to be Israelis being harassed in Qatar?











						Arabs cheering violations of human rights against Israelis in Qatar; @Amnesty and @HRW silent
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> I've seen lots of articles in Arabic extolling how Israelis are being abused by many Arabs at the World Cup in Qatar. This one from Ma'an - an independent Palestinian news source not associated with any terror group - is typical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Universal Declaration of Human Rights says in Article 2:
> 
> 
> 
> The International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination similarly says that discrimination based on national origin is  considered racial discrimination - on par with discrimination based on color.
> 
> Even if Israel really was the worst human rights violator on Earth, even if you don't consider Israel to be a legitimate country whatsoever - Israelis must be treated with respect like any other human being, under international law. And under international law, this is racism.
> 
> Apparently, the Arabs in Qatar do not accept that section of the UDHR.
> 
> I have not seen one Arabic article in Palestinian, Jordanian, Lebanese or other media that defends the right of Israeli reporters and fans to visit Qatar without harassment.
> 
> But to Palestinians and their allies, these incidents of harassment are points of pride. *Racism is a feature,* not a bug, to the anti-Israel crowd.
> 
> Where is Amnesty? Where is Human Rights Watch? Where are the hundreds of NGOs who spend thousands of hours trying to dig up (or make up) dirt about Israel, who claim that they are not biased, that they speak truth to power, when we have on video lots of examples of Israelis and people who are assumed to be Israelis being harassed in Qatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs cheering violations of human rights against Israelis in Qatar; @Amnesty and @HRW silent
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Has nothing to do with racism.


----------



## Hollie

The Islamic terrorists have a cradle to grave grooming program. That program is relentless, starting from early childhood. 











						The Palestinian School of Terrorism
					

The young terrorists have been brainwashed by Palestinian leaders and "scholars" spewing hate against Israel and Jews on a daily basis. In addition, they are being assured that anyone who dies while carrying out a terrorist attack against Jews is a




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org
				











A Palestinian teacher and three school children were directly involved in the recent spate of terror attacks against Israelis in Jerusalem and the West Bank. The young terrorists have been brainwashed by Palestinian leaders and "scholars" spewing hate against Israel and Jews on a daily basis. (Image source: Palestinian Media Watch)


----------



## Sixties Fan

NPR writes:



> Ben-Gvir has called for tougher policing of Palestinians. Here's what he told reporters earlier this week after *a rare bomb* killed an Israeli teenager in Jerusalem.


Are Palestinian bombs rare?

Not according to Shin Bet, which keeps track of them. Assuming pipe bombs (not firebombs/Molotov cocktails) here are the number of bombs they so far counted this year:





These are not "rare" events. There are an average of more than one pipe bomb every day this year.

If NPR was doing its job, it would have known this information and reported on it way before deadly bombs exploded in Jerusalem. 

And it is pretty obvious that the "rare" statement was meant to downplay Palestinian terror, and to avoid mentioning that this has been the bloodiest year for Israelis since 2015, and second deadliest since 2009.










						NPR says bombs in Israel are "rare." They aren't, but the truth doesn't serve their narrative.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Earlier today I wrote about how Arab media ia celebrating Arabs in Qatar refusing to speak with Israeli reporters. 

I want to emphasize that Arabs have every right not to be interviewed by whomever they want, that isn't a human right. But the stories coming out of Qatar include Arabs kicking Israelis out of taxis and ganging up on/bullying (presumed) Israelis. That is what I am pointing out as a violation of Israeli human rights. (And let's be honest - lots of Arab Israelis came to Qatar and we haven't heard any issues with them.)

It turns out that it isn't only Arabs cheering and justifying Arabs ganging up on Jews.

Sarah Leah Whitson, formerly of Human Rights Watch and who now runs her own "human rights" organization, tweeted, "A good reminder that Israel's 'peace' with dictatorships (aka Abraham Accords) is not peace with the Arab people. And yeah, no justice, no peace."

Besides the idiocy of saying that Israel shouldn't make peace with dictatorships (who, exactly ,is eligible in the Arab world?) her "no justice, no peace" is a flippant way to justify treating Israeli Jewish professionals as subhuman. Which is a curious thing for a human rights expert to say.

Daoud Kuttab tweeted this justification for Arab antisemitism, heartily endorsed by Peter Beinart:




"Every action has a reaction?" Really? So Israel is justified in fighting back when Hamas shoots rockets? Israel can try to arrest those who kill Jews and try to hide in Area A? Please. Israel is never justified in protecting its citizens when Palestinian Arabs attack according to these masters of creating rules for Israel that do not apply to anyone else. You will never hear Kuttab or Beinart justify Israeli defensive moves to protect the lives of her citizens, saying "every action has a reaction." 

The hypocrisy is obvious to everyone except for those who aren't already stuck in the mire of hate towards Israel, where Arabs have no responsibility for their actions yet Israel must be compared to a "turn the other cheek" ideal that literally no other country is expected to come close to reaching.

These hypocrites - all of whom swear up and down they are not antisemitic - always somehow manage to find the one exception to their own stated moral codes. It's awful that gays want to visit the World Cup must stay in the closet, but Israeli Jews who visit should *expect *abuse.

It's their own fault - for being Israeli.











						Not only Arabs: "Progressives" cheer and justify Arabs treating Jews like garbage
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> "Every action has a reaction?" Really? So Israel is justified in fighting back when Hamas shoots rockets?


   That's a good one.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC: Being Unresponsive
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

I do not understand your response.  Did you answer the question posed by Sixties Fan?  (NO*!*)
*

*


P F Tinmore said:


> That's a good one.



*(COMMENT)*

So, what is the point of this presentation?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
> SUBTOPIC: Being Unresponsive
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> I do not understand your response.  Did you answer the question posed by Sixties Fan?  (NO*!*)
> *View attachment 731853
> 
> 
> (COMMENT)*
> 
> So, what is the point of this presentation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Israel can't "fight back." Israel is the aggressor.

False question.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel can't "fight back." Israel is the aggressor.
> 
> False question.


The Israelis can and do "fight back" against islamic terrorist attacks. 

Yours is a false representation.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:

 🤣




Israeli civilians in busses are aggressors?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC: Being Unresponsive
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

This is simply wrong.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel can't "fight back." Israel is the aggressor.
> 
> False question.


*(COMMENT)*

When it comes to the Gaza Strip, Israel withdrew in 2005.  It can not be the aggressor.  Any action against Israel from that quarter is a criminal act on the part of the quasi-Leadership.

Israel can not be the aggressor in any action against a terrorist organization.  HAMAS and associates are listed as Terrorist entities.

The Organizations like the PLO can not assume control of territory through the acts of terrorism they have embarked upon since the conclusion of the Six-Day War.  Acts by the HAMAS, PLO, PIJ, PFLP, etc are not to be rewarded through acts of terrorism, no matter the political position they hold.

It is simply NOT the case that Israel should be considered the Aggressor for taking defensive action.

This nonsense about the Hostile Arab Palestinian Low-Intensity Conflict being legal when it disrupts the Peace Treaties (with Jordan and Egypt) holding some sort of legitimacy is completely ridiculous.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
> SUBTOPIC: Being Unresponsive
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> This is simply wrong.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When it comes to the Gaza Strip, Israel withdrew in 2005.  It can not be the aggressor.  Any action against Israel from that quarter is a criminal act on the part of the quasi-Leadership.
> 
> Israel can not be the aggressor in any action against a terrorist organization.  HAMAS and associates are listed as Terrorist entities.
> 
> The Organizations like the PLO can not assume control of territory through the acts of terrorism they have embarked upon since the conclusion of the Six-Day War.  Acts by the HAMAS, PLO, PIJ, PFLP, etc are not to be rewarded through acts of terrorism, no matter the political position they hold.
> 
> It is simply NOT the case that Israel should be considered the Aggressor for taking defensive action.
> 
> This nonsense about the Hostile Arab Palestinian Low-Intensity Conflict being legal when it disrupts the Peace Treaties (with Jordan and Egypt) holding some sort of legitimacy is completely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R





RoccoR said:


> When it comes to the Gaza Strip, Israel withdrew in 2005.


You area hoot.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC:  Unfounded Perception
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,



			
				Gaza Disengagement said:
			
		

> “If Israel would simply leave the ‘Occupied Territories’ then there would be peace between Israel and the Palestinians.”


There is no substantial evidence to support this conjecture.



P F Tinmore said:


> You area hoot.


*(COMMENT)*

While there will be a few Neutral Arab Palestinians (NAP) - a vast majority of the population provides tacit approval and material support to the politically corrupt government.  There are very few Arab Palestinians that contribute to the maintenance of regional peace and territorial security.  There are even fewer that undertake to provide positive cooperation in protecting their society.  

The vast majority of the Arab Palestinian population can NOT be considered operating in good faith and clearly NOT intending to meet the obligations assumed by them in the international community.  And again, the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) pass off propaganda for open conflict, the nonviolent sector of the Arab Palestinian advocate, and racial or religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility, and violence.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> NOT intending to meet the obligations assumed by them in the international community.


The "international community" kisses Israel's ass.

Biden and Trump, both ass kissers.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Part 1

n the hours before the UN voted to partition Palestine into a Jewish and Arab states, the Secretary General of the Arab League, Abdul Azzam Pasha, warned that such a decision would result in a war of genocide against Jews in the Middle East.

This is the most complete text I can find of what he said, as the representative of the entire Arab world. speaking in English to a Western audience. 

It is worth studying, because it is a blueprint for virtually every Arab statement about Israel since then, including those of Mahmoud Abbas today. 

The speech is a combination of threats, bullying, fearmongering, hyperbole and incitement to genocide against Jews. 

From the International News Service, November 29, 1947:





> *
> Arab Official Says Partition To Mean War Against Jews*





> Abdul Azzam Pasha. secretary general of the Arab League, warned today that a United Nations decision to partition Palestine could mean only one thing for Arabs —war against the Jews."
> 
> In a statement made as the UN general assembly prepared to vote on the explosive issue he declared:
> 
> "Such a decision would mean the end of the first phase of the Arab struggle to have Palestine become an independent Arab state. The second phase of the struggle will now begin . . .* the Arabs will have a long run of victories even it it takes us until 1950 or 1960*.
> 
> "We have justice. time and numbers on our side—everything but arms— and we shall get them too."
> 
> He said that tribesmen in Iran. Iraq and Saudi Arabia are "itching to fight."
> 
> Azzam Pasha. just back from a six-weeks' tour of Arab states. said a meeting of the Arab League is scheduled for the near future. He added: "There is no question of the Arab countries leaving the United Nations or severing diplomatic relations with nations which vote for partition."
> 
> The Arab spokesman said that if Haganah. army of the Jewish agency for Palestine. tries to enforce a partition decision after the British leave and Palestine Arabs seek the help of other Arab states "we shall not hesitate."
> 
> He declared: "Every Arab from Morocco to Afghanistan would rise in answer to the call of their Arab brethren."
> 
> *He forecast "disturbances" and "persecution" of Jews in neighboring Arab countries "in an atmosphere of hatred and animosity which will prevail in case of trouble."* The spokesman added:
> 
> "*Palestine Arabs will not stop to find out who is Zionist and who is not. They will be fighting one enemy--Jews.*"
> 
> Azzam Pasha said it is impossible to estimate the strength of Arab volunteers who would fight for Palestine.
> 
> He explained that Arab men will not rally in great numbers if the Arabs are victorious from the start but that "if we suffer any defeats in the beginning then the Arabs will rally in huge numbers because* it will be a question of racial pride."*














						75 years ago today: An Arab declaration of war against the Jews. Not Zionists - Jews.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let's analyze this.

"_The Arabs will have a long run of victories even it it takes us until 1950 or 1960_" - As always, Arab *predictions *are wrong - but the *intent* behind them has not changed. Arab media today, outside of those from the Abraham Accords countries, still has the subtext that Israel is an aberration that will be wiped out as soon as the Arabs can get their act together. Instead of saying Israel will be destroyed in a decade, they often point to the Crusades, where it took about 200 years to reverse the Christian control of Jerusalem, saying that they are equally patient as their ancestors were. 

 "_We have justice. time and numbers on our side—everything but arms— and we shall get them too_." The theme of "justice" has been taken up by the Left against Israel, even though in this speech we see what it means - the total destruction of Jews in the Middle East. It is brilliant rhetoric meant to obfuscate genocidal intent.

 "_There is no question of the Arab countries leaving the United Nations or severing diplomatic relations with nations which vote for partition._" This was a baseless threat, but Arabs can engage in hyperbole in threatening the West without consequence. And the Western world still remembers the oil shock of the 1970s: when the Arab nations had the power to use economic means to seriously threaten Western support of Israel, they did so. The repercussions, combined with the threat of Palestinian terror in Western cities, continue today. 

"_Every Arab from Morocco to Afghanistan would rise in answer to the call of their Arab brethren_." This entire speech is part of  pattern of the past 150 years where Arabs and Muslims take advantage of Western perceptions of them as irrational savages. The spectre of hordes of Arabs, willing to die for their cause, brandishing scimitars under a flag of jihad, is one that the Arabs have played to the hilt - and the West still falls for it. 

But there is a grain of truth to it. Most Arabs just want to raise their families in peace, and have little interest in fighting wars for "Palestine." However, decades of antisemitic incitement in their media and schools results in a small percentage who swallow that narrative. These are the ones who join ISIS and Islamic Jihad and Hamas. This is useful to the Arab leaders, as Pasha continues:

"_He forecast 'disturbances' and 'persecution' of Jews in neighboring Arab countries 'in an atmosphere of hatred and animosity which will prevail in case of trouble.'_" The Arab leaders may not support the fanatics, but they are quite willing to keep them around for a game of good cop/bad cop. Their consistent message is that if world doesn't do what they demand, they cannot stop the crazies (or the "Arab street") from doing horrible things. If the fanatics slaughter the Jews, the Arab leaders who incite that slaughter in Arabic cannot be blamed - it is the West's fault for not listening to their sage advice. 

"_Palestine Arabs will not stop to find out who is Zionist and who is not. They will be fighting one enemy--Jews_."  Pasha is again pretending to distance himself from the Palestinian Arab fanatics when Arab leaders were directly inciting exactly such a bloodbath in Arabic. And note how he tries to manipulate the West in the aftermath of the Holocaust: his message is that "you didn't protect the Jews for the past decade, if you want to avoid another Holocaust you should do what we demand."

"_It will be a question of racial pride_" - this is what passed for politically correct antisemitism in 1947. Of course Arabs cannot accept Jews in positions of power, *for racial reasons*. He is saying that Arabs are a racial group and Jews are considered inferior - it would be an insult to Arab pride to accept Jews as equals. 

This Nazi ideology made some inroads into mainstream Arab thought, and Abdul Azzam Pasha was still comfortable enough after World War II to evoke that same ideology. 

In the end, though, it wasn't Nazi racial theories that animated this speech. It was age-old antisemitism.

When Mahmoud Abbas threatens that there will be worldwide terror unless Palestinians get their demands met, he is engaging in exactly the same threats that Pasha did. When Arab leaders pretend that Western capitulation to their demands will weaken, rather than embolden, Islamist terrorists, they are using Pasha's playbook. When an Arab leader like King Abdullah only yesterday threatens the West with more "escalation, violence, and extremism" unless Palestinian demands are met, he is copying Pasha's tactics.

The Arabs keep using that methodology because it works.

As mentioned, the predictions by Arab leaders are often way off, but the intent behind these threats are not. And that is a problem the West continues to ignore.

The Western reaction to these kinds of genocidal threats haven't changed in 75 years. There is no direct response, but the message becomes accepted. The myth of "linkage" of the Palestinian issue to every other Middle East problem comes from statements like Pasha's, and the West never called the Arab world on it. Instead, they believed it. 

These statements are threats and incitement, and the Western world should respond with outrage, not meek acquiescence and winks that "they don't really mean it." 

Finally, the other thing that hasn't changed in 75 years is that the "anti-Zionism"stated here was indistinguishable from antisemitism. The threats were of genocide against Jews, both within and without Palestine, with barely a pretext of the coming bloodbath being about Zionism. 

Apologists will keep trying to draw a tortuous line between the two, but they are the same thing. And they always have been. 












						75 years ago today: An Arab declaration of war against the Jews. Not Zionists - Jews.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In an effort to build bridges and promote the Abraham Accords, a delegation of 13 American Muslim leaders landed in Israel last week.

“The conflict between Israel and the Palestinians has led to a polarized situation in which Muslims around the world feel they can’t even engage with Israel,” Dan Feferman, director of Communications and Global Affairs at Sharaka, one of the organizations behind the trip, told The Times of Israel on Monday. “We want to build a relationship of dialogue and understanding, where people can explore and discuss and get to know one another.”

Among the visitors was Talib Shareef, an imam educated under the Nation of Islam.

(full article online)









						US Muslim leaders explore Israel: ‘The Abraham Accords give hope’
					

Organized by Sharaka non-profit, group focuses on women's empowerment in Bahrain before arriving in the Jewish state




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

(full article online)






						WORLD CUP: Iranian Soccer Fans Love Israelis | United with Israel
					

The Iranian people want peace with Israelis!




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Let's analyze this.
> 
> "_The Arabs will have a long run of victories even it it takes us until 1950 or 1960_" - As always, Arab *predictions *are wrong - but the *intent* behind them has not changed. Arab media today, outside of those from the Abraham Accords countries, still has the subtext that Israel is an aberration that will be wiped out as soon as the Arabs can get their act together. Instead of saying Israel will be destroyed in a decade, they often point to the Crusades, where it took about 200 years to reverse the Christian control of Jerusalem, saying that they are equally patient as their ancestors were.
> 
> "_We have justice. time and numbers on our side—everything but arms— and we shall get them too_." The theme of "justice" has been taken up by the Left against Israel, even though in this speech we see what it means - the total destruction of Jews in the Middle East. It is brilliant rhetoric meant to obfuscate genocidal intent.
> 
> "_There is no question of the Arab countries leaving the United Nations or severing diplomatic relations with nations which vote for partition._" This was a baseless threat, but Arabs can engage in hyperbole in threatening the West without consequence. And the Western world still remembers the oil shock of the 1970s: when the Arab nations had the power to use economic means to seriously threaten Western support of Israel, they did so. The repercussions, combined with the threat of Palestinian terror in Western cities, continue today.
> 
> "_Every Arab from Morocco to Afghanistan would rise in answer to the call of their Arab brethren_." This entire speech is part of  pattern of the past 150 years where Arabs and Muslims take advantage of Western perceptions of them as irrational savages. The spectre of hordes of Arabs, willing to die for their cause, brandishing scimitars under a flag of jihad, is one that the Arabs have played to the hilt - and the West still falls for it.
> 
> But there is a grain of truth to it. Most Arabs just want to raise their families in peace, and have little interest in fighting wars for "Palestine." However, decades of antisemitic incitement in their media and schools results in a small percentage who swallow that narrative. These are the ones who join ISIS and Islamic Jihad and Hamas. This is useful to the Arab leaders, as Pasha continues:
> 
> "_He forecast 'disturbances' and 'persecution' of Jews in neighboring Arab countries 'in an atmosphere of hatred and animosity which will prevail in case of trouble.'_" The Arab leaders may not support the fanatics, but they are quite willing to keep them around for a game of good cop/bad cop. Their consistent message is that if world doesn't do what they demand, they cannot stop the crazies (or the "Arab street") from doing horrible things. If the fanatics slaughter the Jews, the Arab leaders who incite that slaughter in Arabic cannot be blamed - it is the West's fault for not listening to their sage advice.
> 
> "_Palestine Arabs will not stop to find out who is Zionist and who is not. They will be fighting one enemy--Jews_."  Pasha is again pretending to distance himself from the Palestinian Arab fanatics when Arab leaders were directly inciting exactly such a bloodbath in Arabic. And note how he tries to manipulate the West in the aftermath of the Holocaust: his message is that "you didn't protect the Jews for the past decade, if you want to avoid another Holocaust you should do what we demand."
> 
> "_It will be a question of racial pride_" - this is what passed for politically correct antisemitism in 1947. Of course Arabs cannot accept Jews in positions of power, *for racial reasons*. He is saying that Arabs are a racial group and Jews are considered inferior - it would be an insult to Arab pride to accept Jews as equals.
> 
> This Nazi ideology made some inroads into mainstream Arab thought, and Abdul Azzam Pasha was still comfortable enough after World War II to evoke that same ideology.
> 
> In the end, though, it wasn't Nazi racial theories that animated this speech. It was age-old antisemitism.
> 
> When Mahmoud Abbas threatens that there will be worldwide terror unless Palestinians get their demands met, he is engaging in exactly the same threats that Pasha did. When Arab leaders pretend that Western capitulation to their demands will weaken, rather than embolden, Islamist terrorists, they are using Pasha's playbook. When an Arab leader like King Abdullah only yesterday threatens the West with more "escalation, violence, and extremism" unless Palestinian demands are met, he is copying Pasha's tactics.
> 
> The Arabs keep using that methodology because it works.
> 
> As mentioned, the predictions by Arab leaders are often way off, but the intent behind these threats are not. And that is a problem the West continues to ignore.
> 
> The Western reaction to these kinds of genocidal threats haven't changed in 75 years. There is no direct response, but the message becomes accepted. The myth of "linkage" of the Palestinian issue to every other Middle East problem comes from statements like Pasha's, and the West never called the Arab world on it. Instead, they believed it.
> 
> These statements are threats and incitement, and the Western world should respond with outrage, not meek acquiescence and winks that "they don't really mean it."
> 
> Finally, the other thing that hasn't changed in 75 years is that the "anti-Zionism"stated here was indistinguishable from antisemitism. The threats were of genocide against Jews, both within and without Palestine, with barely a pretext of the coming bloodbath being about Zionism.
> 
> Apologists will keep trying to draw a tortuous line between the two, but they are the same thing. And they always have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 years ago today: An Arab declaration of war against the Jews. Not Zionists - Jews.
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com





Sixties Fan said:


> Let's analyze this.
> 
> "_The Arabs will have a long run of victories even it it takes us until 1950 or 1960_" - As always, Arab *predictions *are wrong - but the *intent* behind them has not changed. Arab media today, outside of those from the Abraham Accords countries, still has the subtext that Israel is an aberration that will be wiped out as soon as the Arabs can get their act together. Instead of saying Israel will be destroyed in a decade, they often point to the Crusades, where it took about 200 years to reverse the Christian control of Jerusalem, saying that they are equally patient as their ancestors were.
> 
> "_We have justice. time and numbers on our side—everything but arms— and we shall get them too_." The theme of "justice" has been taken up by the Left against Israel, even though in this speech we see what it means - the total destruction of Jews in the Middle East. It is brilliant rhetoric meant to obfuscate genocidal intent.
> 
> "_There is no question of the Arab countries leaving the United Nations or severing diplomatic relations with nations which vote for partition._" This was a baseless threat, but Arabs can engage in hyperbole in threatening the West without consequence. And the Western world still remembers the oil shock of the 1970s: when the Arab nations had the power to use economic means to seriously threaten Western support of Israel, they did so. The repercussions, combined with the threat of Palestinian terror in Western cities, continue today.
> 
> "_Every Arab from Morocco to Afghanistan would rise in answer to the call of their Arab brethren_." This entire speech is part of  pattern of the past 150 years where Arabs and Muslims take advantage of Western perceptions of them as irrational savages. The spectre of hordes of Arabs, willing to die for their cause, brandishing scimitars under a flag of jihad, is one that the Arabs have played to the hilt - and the West still falls for it.
> 
> But there is a grain of truth to it. Most Arabs just want to raise their families in peace, and have little interest in fighting wars for "Palestine." However, decades of antisemitic incitement in their media and schools results in a small percentage who swallow that narrative. These are the ones who join ISIS and Islamic Jihad and Hamas. This is useful to the Arab leaders, as Pasha continues:
> 
> "_He forecast 'disturbances' and 'persecution' of Jews in neighboring Arab countries 'in an atmosphere of hatred and animosity which will prevail in case of trouble.'_" The Arab leaders may not support the fanatics, but they are quite willing to keep them around for a game of good cop/bad cop. Their consistent message is that if world doesn't do what they demand, they cannot stop the crazies (or the "Arab street") from doing horrible things. If the fanatics slaughter the Jews, the Arab leaders who incite that slaughter in Arabic cannot be blamed - it is the West's fault for not listening to their sage advice.
> 
> "_Palestine Arabs will not stop to find out who is Zionist and who is not. They will be fighting one enemy--Jews_."  Pasha is again pretending to distance himself from the Palestinian Arab fanatics when Arab leaders were directly inciting exactly such a bloodbath in Arabic. And note how he tries to manipulate the West in the aftermath of the Holocaust: his message is that "you didn't protect the Jews for the past decade, if you want to avoid another Holocaust you should do what we demand."
> 
> "_It will be a question of racial pride_" - this is what passed for politically correct antisemitism in 1947. Of course Arabs cannot accept Jews in positions of power, *for racial reasons*. He is saying that Arabs are a racial group and Jews are considered inferior - it would be an insult to Arab pride to accept Jews as equals.
> 
> This Nazi ideology made some inroads into mainstream Arab thought, and Abdul Azzam Pasha was still comfortable enough after World War II to evoke that same ideology.
> 
> In the end, though, it wasn't Nazi racial theories that animated this speech. It was age-old antisemitism.
> 
> When Mahmoud Abbas threatens that there will be worldwide terror unless Palestinians get their demands met, he is engaging in exactly the same threats that Pasha did. When Arab leaders pretend that Western capitulation to their demands will weaken, rather than embolden, Islamist terrorists, they are using Pasha's playbook. When an Arab leader like King Abdullah only yesterday threatens the West with more "escalation, violence, and extremism" unless Palestinian demands are met, he is copying Pasha's tactics.
> 
> The Arabs keep using that methodology because it works.
> 
> As mentioned, the predictions by Arab leaders are often way off, but the intent behind these threats are not. And that is a problem the West continues to ignore.
> 
> The Western reaction to these kinds of genocidal threats haven't changed in 75 years. There is no direct response, but the message becomes accepted. The myth of "linkage" of the Palestinian issue to every other Middle East problem comes from statements like Pasha's, and the West never called the Arab world on it. Instead, they believed it.
> 
> These statements are threats and incitement, and the Western world should respond with outrage, not meek acquiescence and winks that "they don't really mean it."
> 
> Finally, the other thing that hasn't changed in 75 years is that the "anti-Zionism"stated here was indistinguishable from antisemitism. The threats were of genocide against Jews, both within and without Palestine, with barely a pretext of the coming bloodbath being about Zionism.
> 
> Apologists will keep trying to draw a tortuous line between the two, but they are the same thing. And they always have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 years ago today: An Arab declaration of war against the Jews. Not Zionists - Jews.
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com



Israel hasn't won anything until the Palestinians surrender.

I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC: Again → A Matter of Formulating a View (_*Political or Otherwise*_)
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,

In quasi-political puzzles such as the Arab Palestinian - Israeli Conflict, the concept of trying to apply ideas like "WIN" or that of "LOSS" is simply NOT APPLICABLE.   Israeli Operations conducted by Intelligence, Police, and Security Forces (IPSF) against the armed Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) paramilitary wing of an insurgency - must evolve as fast (or faster than) as the complexion of the HoAP.   As the resources at the fingertips of the HoAP changes, so must the strategy of Counterinsurgency and the knowledge skills, and abilities to identify, acquire, and plan the use of resources needed to anticipate, prevent, and/or resolve a threat or an act of terrorism.  This includes the freedom IPSF Operations have to act at speeds faster than the HoAP risks unfold into active threats.  Such operations must NOT be retarded by political entanglements.  The phenomenon experienced in the inability to respond to the threats DOES NOT protect its society from subversion, lawlessness, insurgency, terrorism, and other adverse security conditions.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel hasn't won anything until the Palestinians surrender.
> 
> I don't see that happening anytime soon.


*(COMMENT)*

What might be confused as a reduction in the effectiveness of Internal Defense and Development (IDAD) is this concept of "LOSS."  Failures to achieve the capitulation of the insurgency (the HoAP in this case) may never come.  But the insurgency may become, as a result of IDAD and CounterInsurgency Operations, totally ineffective.  The insurgency can experience a loss in popular support adding to any adverse conditions brought about by the IPSF. What might be confused as a reduction in the effectiveness of Internal Defense and Development (IDAD) is this concept of "LOSS."  Failures to achieve the capitulation of the insurgency (the HoAP in this case) may never come.  But the insurgency may become, as a result of IDAD and Counter-Insurgency Operations, totally ineffective.  The insurgency can experience a loss in popular support adding to any adverse conditions brought about by the IPSF.







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
> SUBTOPIC: Again → A Matter of Formulating a View (_*Political or Otherwise*_)
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al_,
> 
> In quasi-political puzzles such as the Arab Palestinian - Israeli Conflict, the concept of trying to apply ideas like "WIN" or that of "LOSS" is simply NOT APPLICABLE.   Israeli Operations conducted by Intelligence, Police, and Security Forces (IPSF) against the armed Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) paramilitary wing of an insurgency - must evolve as fast (or faster than) as the complexion of the HoAP.   As the resources at the fingertips of the HoAP changes, so must the strategy of Counterinsurgency and the knowledge skills, and abilities to identify, acquire, and plan the use of resources needed to anticipate, prevent, and/or resolve a threat or an act of terrorism.  This includes the freedom IPSF Operations have to act at speeds faster than the HoAP risks unfold into active threats.  Such operations must NOT be retarded by political entanglements.  The phenomenon experienced in the inability to respond to the threats DOES NOT protect its society from subversion, lawlessness, insurgency, terrorism, and other adverse security conditions.
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What might be confused as a reduction in the effectiveness of Internal Defense and Development (IDAD) is this concept of "LOSS."  Failures to achieve the capitulation of the insurgency (the HoAP in this case) may never come.  But the insurgency may become, as a result of IDAD and CounterInsurgency Operations, totally ineffective.  The insurgency can experience a loss in popular support adding to any adverse conditions brought about by the IPSF. What might be confused as a reduction in the effectiveness of Internal Defense and Development (IDAD) is this concept of "LOSS."  Failures to achieve the capitulation of the insurgency (the HoAP in this case) may never come.  But the insurgency may become, as a result of IDAD and Counter-Insurgency Operations, totally ineffective.  The insurgency can experience a loss in popular support adding to any adverse conditions brought about by the IPSF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


Your usual smear piece.

Fact is that Israel sits on unceded Palestinian territory.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Your usual smear piece.
> 
> Fact is that Israel sits on unceded Palestinian territory.


There has never been any territory held as sovereign by pallys.

Fact is, there has never been unceded pally territory


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 1, Do Away with UNWRA.  2 - Do Away with the PA, as they have never respected the Accord, anymore than the British respected the Mandate for Palestine, unlike all other 3 Mandates ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The United Nations Relief Works Agency for Palestine Refugees (UNRWA) on Tuesday announced that it had discovered a “man-made cavity” under one of its schools in Gaza, the latest recognition by the agency that one of its schools may have been used to cover the activities of militant terrorist groups such as Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).

Describing the discovery as a “neutrality breach against the agency” UNRWA said that it had sealed the cavity and “protested strongly to the relevant authorities in Gaza,” presumably meaning Hamas, which governs the Gaza Strip. 

UNRWA’s press release did not mention either Hamas or Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) by name. Both groups have been repeatedly accused by Israel and other human rights groups of routinely and systematically using educational installations in the Gaza Strip, many operated by UNRWA, for terrorist purposes, including storing munitions, sheltering militants, and launching rockets.

UNRWA announced similar tunnel discoveries in 2021 and 2017. In 2017 it “robustly intervened and protested to Hamas” but has since declined to explicitly condemn the terrorist group. In 2014 UNRWA discovered several caches of rockets hidden in its schools.


(full article online)









						UN Palestinian Refugee Agency Finds ‘Man-Made Cavity’ Under Gaza School
					

Palestinian schoolchildren sit inside a classroom at an UNRWA-run school, on the first day of a new school year, in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab pretense of wanting a Palestinian Arab state evaporated immediately after the UN partition vote 75 years ago
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

“Peaceful settlement of the question of Palestine” passed, 153-9 with 10 abstained.

Dedicating 2023 to commemorating the Nakba passed by 90-30-47.

“Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People”  passed 101-17-53.

“Special information programme" passed 149-11-13.

And still the Palestinians whined - *that the votes were not lopsided enough in their direction*.

Riyad Al-Maliki, Palestinian foreign affairs minister, complained that there weren't as many anti-Israel votes as in other years, calling on the countries that did not support the resolutions to "stop their double standards, and their coercion and encouragement of the occupation authority in its crimes."

He said that anyone who was against the resolutions engaged in "abusive behavior" and they "contribute to weakening the international system." 

He then said that the only way to resolve the issue is to end and dismantle the "existence of a settler colonial occupation and apartheid regime" as soon as possible, to create a Palestinian state with Jerusalem (not "East Jerusalem") as its capital, and the "return" of the Palestinian "refugees" to the homes of their ancestors in Israel - in other words, nothing less than the destruction of Israel and its replacement with *two *Arab majority states. 

That's the Palestinian formula for "peace," and it always has been. And they will never stop their demands until Israel is destroyed.

They say this every day, and the world refuses to listen.


(full article online)










						Palestinians complain that annual UN anti-Israel vote orgy not lopsided enough
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC: Vote View (_*Political or Otherwise*_)
⁜→  _et al_,

The status quo is not at risk as long as the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) continue to exaggerate the conditions upholding the current civil and political positions.  The idea that there is any possibility for a “Peaceful settlement on the Question of Palestine” is simply beyond reach as long as the HoAP maintains the civil and political view that the "existence of a settler colonial occupation and apartheid regime" is an accurate depiction of the reality on the ground.

◈   There is no colonial power involved in a direct manner or involved in the current conflict.  This is just HoAP wordsmithing to:​​✦   Portray themselves as the "victims."  Much of the leadership within the ranks of the HoAP are directly involved in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, and is intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public.​​◈   Craft the framework such that there appears to be an actual correlation between the South African racial surgical separation (Black vs White) and the maintenance of the security on the territorial integrity of Israel established before the State of Palestine was recognized in 2012.​​✦   With one racial group over any other racial group.​


Sixties Fan said:


> “Peaceful settlement of the question of Palestine” passed, 153-9 with 10 abstained.


*(COMMENT)*
.
While the term "Refugee" is widely used and applied to the HoAP, any person can fact-check that by turning to page 511 of the Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law.  The Arab Palestinians are not refugees under the Convention relating to the Status of Refugees of 28 July 1951 (189 U.N.T.S. 150 ).  Remembering that the Hashemite Kingdom extended sovereignty over the West Bank (and since abandoned them in 1988).

This political sleight of hand complements the roleplaying of the victim used extensively by the HoAP.





Most Respectfully,
R
.


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

Another example of the Islamic terrorist terrorist welfare agency, sometimes called UNRWA, suffering some embarrassment as we see the purpose of their welfare money exposed. 












						All News
					

Get all news, videos, reports updates related to Business, Sports, Technology, Finance, Lifestyle, and politics all over the world from Israel National News.




					www.israelnationalnews.com
				





UNRWA, the UN agency tasked with helping “Palestinian refugees”, announced it found a tunnel underneath one of its schools in the Gaza Strip, condemning it as a "neutrality breach", _i24NEWS_ reported on Wednesday.

In a statement, UNRWA did not mention specifically mention Hamas, which rules the Gaza Strip and has dug many tunnels used for terrorist operations and leading from Gaza to Israeli territory.

"The Agency protested strongly to the relevant authorities in Gaza to express outrage and condemnation of the presence of such a structure underneath one of its installations," UNRWA said in the statement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

"Palestine" is nothing more than a weapon​
During the UN partition negotiations in 1947, the Arab side said they wanted a single Arab state. When that didn't fly, they said they wanted am Arab state that would protect Jewish rights. And when the partition vote passed, within hours, Arabs attacked Jews on the streets, showing how much they would have respected those Jewish rights. 

Meanwhile, as I reported this morning, the Arab states had no interest in a Palestinian Arab state - they were planning to divide up Palestine as soon as they could after the British left. 

And also, as always, the Palestinians themselves want their "refugees" not to help build their state - but to "return" to what they consider a criminal, apartheid, racist state. 

Of course, these same Arab states didn't say a word about an independent Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza when they controlled those areas. 

If the goal of Palestine is to have an independent state for Palestinian Arabs, why didn't they do it then?  If the goal is to give Palestinians rights, then why do Arab states not give them rights today? Why did they pivot between the ideas of a Palestinian state and none, and back again in 1968?

If we take the Arabs and Palestinians at their word, none of this makes sense. Their claims as to what they want - independence, freedom, justice - do not fit with their actions. Especially since they have rejected every plan that would have given them exactly that. 

There is only one consistent thread that explains all of this - the unifying theory of Arab attitudes towards Israel. And that is antisemitism. 

The goal has never been to build a Palestinian state. Even the Palestinians don't want that. They have had more time between Oslo and today than the Zionists had between the Mandate and 1948 to build the functioning apparatus of a state - and unlike the Zionists, they have had lots of aid and EU consultants  to do exactly that. Yet today their government is a joke, a dictatorship under the control of one person, with institutions that are corrupt or incompetent. It is all window dressing, not a serious attempt at building a real government. 

Two recent cartoons in Felesteen illustrate a great truth, especially on the 75th anniversary of the UN Partition resolution.










"Palestine" is not meant to be a state, and it never was.* It is meant to be a weapon*, a means to end the Jewish state. That's what it was in 1947 and that's what it is today. 

That's how Palestinian leaders look at it. That's how Jordan and Egypt and Syria still look at it. 











						"Palestine" is nothing more than a weapon
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Some nice news for a change.

JIMENA, Jews Indigenous to the Middle East and North Africa, published a video of a portion of a Jewish wedding ceremony celebrating the bridegroom according to Syrian Jewish tradition that occurred in New York City.


I'm not familiar with this responsive chant, but apparently this part  is nearly identical to a traditional Syrian Muslim wedding ceremony (with mentions of "Mohammed" replaced with "Moses"). 

According to STEP News, Syrians have been sharing this video, amazed that Syrian Jews have kept these traditions: "The video sparked a wide interaction among the Syrians, who expressed their admiration for them and their preservation of the heritage, as one of the commentators said: 'It is unfortunate how our country lost them as it lost us.'"

Syrians congratulated the couple on Twitter.












						A small Syrian antidote to all the stories about antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

1) NGO Monitor has published a report ‘Documenting HRW’S “Apartheid” Fabrications’ which were amplified by the BBC at the time.

“In April 2021, Human Rights Watch (“HRW”) released a 217-page publication titled “A Threshold Crossed: Israeli Authorities and the Crimes of Apartheid and Persecution.” HRW asserted that Israel is an apartheid state both within its pre-1967 territory as well as in the West Bank and Gaza. […]

As documented below in great detail, the HRW publication is fundamentally flawed, using lies, distortions, omissions, and blatant double standards to construct a fraudulent and libelous narrative demonizing Israel. A careful examination of the text shows that HRW conducted almost no primary research. Rather, the text is bloated with cut-and-paste phrases, and quotes and conclusions taken from third-party sources – notably, other political NGOs participating in the same “apartheid” campaign against Israel.”

2) WINEP hosted a panel to discuss ‘Hezbollah and its regional impact as the terrorist group turns forty’.

“This year marks four decades since Hezbollah first appeared on the regional stage, where it has gradually morphed from a Lebanese resistance movement into a global criminal and terrorist syndicate under Iran’s close tutelage. How have the organization’s evolving activities shaped Lebanon’s political scene, its Shia community, and its relations with neighbors during this long history? And what implications do its latest military and economic shifts hold for U.S. policy?”


(full article online )










						Weekend long read
					

1) NGO Monitor has published a report ‘Documenting HRW’S “Apartheid” Fabrications’ which were amplified by the BBC at the time. “In April 2021, Hum




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


>


Courtesy of Pallywood Productions, Inc.


----------



## Hollie

Israel has offered numerous peace deals, all of which have been rejected by Palestinian leadership. When peace is offered, like in 2000 at Camp David, Israel is instead met with increased terrorist attacks.If any of these offers had been accepted, there would be no conflict today


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Satire ]

THE INTERNET — On Thursday evening The Mideast Beast sat down for an interview with Dr. Ye Rashida-Cortez, Director of the Anti-Israel Addicts Anonymous group, who has developed a 12-step program not just for “Israel = apartheid” addicts but specifically tailored for addicts who get every. fucking. thing. wrong. about Israel. Ye Rashida-Cortez noted, “At least drunks can be fun and a potential source of hook ups, whereas netizens who have become meme-educated historians are factually annoying. We believe that this carefully-designed 12-step program may help with their serious affliction.”

Admit you are an addict, and that “apartheid”, “Zio-Nazi”, and out-of-context map memesturn you on more than alcohol and porn. This is something that may cause you to feel shame…but you’ll eventually get over it. Probably. Possibly.
Admit that you’ve never stepped foot in Israel. (_*Having an Israeli or Palestinian friend doesn’t count._)
Confess that you don’t really understand what Zionism means or the difference between the varying types of Zionism, and of course that you don’t understand the difference between the Arab-Israeli Conflict and the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict. It’s probably best to be totally honest and confess that you don’t understand the Middle East at all.
Admit that when you think of Israel you imagine white people. This is applicable for the far-right and far-left. (_*Majority of Israelis are of Middle Eastern and Middle East-North Africa descent_.)
Do not put your faith in a delusional and failing idea to remove your addiction. Speak to a doctor about the right pills for you.
Make amends with those whom you have pissed off. Take your time; we know the list is long.
Know that these ‘defects of character’ will never truly leave you, but with hard work, you can learn how to read books and dive into archival material; or you could always learn the art of ‘STFU’.
Learn to say, “I was wrong”. We’re actually ROTFF right now, but just go with it.
You will heal but not through prayer and meditation but rather medication.
 Do not expect a spiritual awakening, but do expect a feeling of “wow, now that I’m less of an asshole, I have friends again!”
Do not ask a higher power to remove your weaknesses. If you’re trolling, you _are_ weak. The best you can do is fight it, and the right meds will help.
Think about all the people you’ve annoyed the shit out of with your ‘newsfeed-education’. Other people’s welfare, _not yours_, comes first. Your welfare is way, way down the list.
The internet is counting on you!











						12-Step Program for Anti-Israel Addicts - The Mideast Beast
					

THE INTERNET -- On Thursday evening The Mideast Beast sat down for an interview with Dr. Ye Rashida-Cortez, Director of the Anti-Israel Addicts Anonymous




					www.themideastbeast.com


----------



## Hollie

Someone cry a river of tears, please.

Hamas slams Azerbaijan for opening embassy in Tel Aviv Ilke News Agency


----------



## Hollie




----------



## Hollie

The Islamic terrorists may have made their situation far worse by firing at IDF peace keeping forces.​​​​







						Hamas fires at Israeli jets as air force hits terror group following rocket attack
					

Armed wing Qassam Brigades confirms shooting missiles at Israeli jets, which targeted rocket manufacturing center, tunnel in overnight sortie, possibly heating up Gaza tensions




					www.timesofisrael.com
				


​Hamas fires at Israeli jets as air force hits terror group following rocket attack​Armed wing Qassam Brigades confirms shooting missiles at Israeli jets, which targeted rocket manufacturing center, tunnel in overnight sortie, possibly heating up Gaza tensions​By EMANUEL FABIAN and TOI STAFFToday, 1:27 am


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ No, it is not the Arab Homeland.  And it does not belong to the Arab Nation ]

“I’m not managing to recover from the lynching attempt I endured yesterday,” he posted Saturday, along with pictures of his car’s smashed windows. “The images of young Arabs with rocks in their hands who only want to hurt and kill just because I’m a Jew, keep flashing back in my mind.”

The attempted murder took place on Route 505, near the town of Migdalim. Lobaton suddenly found his way obstructed by a bunch of tires that had been set alight, and stopped his car.

“Suddenly, I looked to the side and saw a group of youth dressed in black, with their faces covered, starting to fling rocks at me and get right up close to me,” he wrote. “They broke the back window. Within a second I understood what’s happening and escaped through the burning tires and all the rocks that were being thrown at me.”

(full article online)









						Jew drives through burning tires to escape terrorists in Samaria | World Israel News
					

Rappelling guide Shlomi Lobaton “keeps reliving” the lynching attempt on the road in Samaria when a group of Arab youth hurled rocks at his car while blocking his way.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Facts*: 

*A Palestinian terrorist attempted to stab an Israeli couple in their car, then stabbed an Israeli soldier in his face, stabbed and lightly wounded an Israeli officer who then shot and killed him*



*PA Presidency libel about the terrorist:

He was “executed in cold blood” - “a heinous crime”*



*UN embraces PA libel*: 

“Horrified by* today’s killing* of a Palestinian man *during a scuffle* ... My *heartfelt condolences* to his bereaved family... *those responsible*[must be] *held accountable*.” [Tor Wennesland, personal Twitter account, Dec. 3, 2022]







PA policy is to glorify the "heroic" terrorists while simultaneously accusingIsrael of executing innocent Palestinians. The cartoon above illustrates one expression of this PA libel that was already being spread in 2015 by the PA: The baseless claim that Israel plants knives near “innocent” Palestinians after they “execute” them.

While for years Palestinian Media Watch has exposed this as one of the many PA libels, the libel has not been condemned by the international community. On Friday this willful blindness reached new dimensions when the UN representative Tor Wessenland actually disseminated the PA libel as fact and called for the “investigation” of the Israeli soldier who in defense of his own life and that of others shot and killed the terrorist:





​


> "Horrified by today’s killing of a Palestinian man, Ammar Mifleh, during a scuffle with an Israeli soldier near Huwarra in the o. West Bank. My heartfelt condolences to his bereaved family. Such incidents must be fully & promptly investigated, & those responsible held accountable.”
> [Tor Wennesland, personal Twitter account, Dec. 3, 2022]​


What actually happened was that a 22-year-old Palestinian released terrorist prisoner, Ammar Mefleh, attempted to stab an Israeli couple by breaking into their car near Nablus on Dec. 2, 2022. The driver, an off-duty Israeli soldier, shot and lightly wounded Mefleh, who then stabbed an Israeli border police officer in the face. Another officer tried to arrest Mefleh without shooting him, but Mefleh resisted, stabbed the officer, and tried to steal his gun. The officer then shot and killed him.

The PA presidency presents the attack and the Israeli soldier’s response as a “cold-blooded killing of a Palestinian youth at the hands of an Israeli soldier” as if this was unprovoked. The PA presidency further described this as “part of the series of crimes committed daily against the Palestinian people” and an expression of “official policy” – completely ignoring the series of daily Palestinian terror attacks against Israelis. And the UN representative gives credence to the libel by expressing his horror at the killing of this terrorist and sending condolences to the family. Here are the PA lies:


(full article online)






						AOL
					

AOL




					mail.aol.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A report in Amad says that, somehow, the "Israeli occupation" has the biggest violent effects on Palestinian women.

But then, in a distant second place, it mentions real statistics on violence against Palestinian women - from Palestinian men.

In 2015, 15 killings of Palestinian women and girls were monitored and documented, while 18 other killings were documented during 2016, and in 2017, the Women’s Center recorded 30 killings. In 2018, 24 Palestinian women were murdered.

In 2019, the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics conducted a survey showing that about 59.3% of married or ever-married Palestinian women / girls in the age group (15-64 years) have been subjected to violence (including psychological and economic) by their husbands: 70.4% in Gaza compared to 52.3% in the West Bank. The highest percentage, 66.9%, were in the 20-24 age group.  More than half of ever married girls and young women aged between 15 to 19-years-old have been exposed to violence by their husbands.

For physical violence 18.5% experienced it in the previous 12 months from their husband, and 9.5% suffered sexual violence from him.  An astounding 12% suffered from sexual violence in the Jericho area *not *from their husbands.

15%  of married women in Gaza experienced incidents of sexual abuse by husbands over the previous year. More than half of these experienced it repeatedly (3+ times).

As long as Palestinians pretend that all problems are from Israel, Palestinian women are not ever going to get the help they need. 












						Some statistics on violence against Palestinian women
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In the 15 years since Hamas seized control of Gaza, 12 percent of the Strip’s population has fled, according to a study released by an organization associated with the terror group. The report appears to mark the first time Hamas is acknowledging — indirectly — widespread Gazan emigration since it violently seized control of the Strip in 2007.

The report, written by the Hamas-affiliated Council on International Relations, was published in September and recently seen by the Tazpit Press Service. It claims that over 60,000 Gazan residents have migrated from the Gaza Strip in recent years to escape poverty and war.

The Palestinian Authority has no data on the scope of migration from the Gaza under Hamas rule. Till now, Hamas hid the data, making accurate numbers difficult for human rights organizations to gather. The CIR’s chairman of the board is Basem Naim, who is also a senior figure in Hamas.

Various estimates in the past year shed some light on the Gaza exodus.

Between 2007-2021, approximately 236,000 Gazans left the Strip, the Palestinian Authority’s official news agency, WAFA, reported during the summer. That number is also about 12 percent of the total residents of the Strip.

Based on those numbers, it appears that an average of around 17,000 Palestinians have left Gaza every year since 2007.

Gaza’s unemployment rate stands at 74%. Those who manage to find a job earn an average yearly salary of $250. That puts 80% of Gaza’s population under the poverty line. The CIR report also noted a significant increase in suicide among youth.

The motivation to emigrate is very strong and a 2019 survey conducted by the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics revealed that 37% of young people in Gaza want to emigrate. “Gaza is turning into a swamp of the desperate and the poor,” an Arab researcher told TPS. “Those who can leave, leave.”

Some Gazans depart for medical treatment without returning. Others pay bribes of thousands of dollars to Hamas police at the Rafah border crossing with Egypt.

Sums as high as $10,000 dollars and more are paid to smugglers who take Gazans by boat to Spain via Egypt and North Africa, or to Greece or Turkey, which are closer.

Turkey is popular destination because the cost of a visa is only $150 and Turkey has a large PA Arab community of around 30,000. It is estimated that 30% of Gaza emigres arrived in Turkey, even though PA Arabs hold a passport that allows them to enter 37 countries without a visa.

The trips are fraught with danger. Since 2014, more than 360 PA Arabs have drowned in Greek and Turkish waters.

In 2020, a TPS investigation revealed that 70,000 PA Arabs live in Belgium alone, of whom 50,000 had come from Gaza between 2012-2016.



(full article online)









						12% of Gazans Have Fled Gaza Since Hamas Took Over
					

“Gaza is being emptied of its residents,” the authors of the report said.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In the 15 years since Hamas seized control of Gaza, 12 percent of the Strip’s population has fled, according to a study released by an organization associated with the terror group. The report appears to mark the first time Hamas is acknowledging — indirectly — widespread Gazan emigration since it violently seized control of the Strip in 2007.
> 
> The report, written by the Hamas-affiliated Council on International Relations, was published in September and recently seen by the Tazpit Press Service. It claims that over 60,000 Gazan residents have migrated from the Gaza Strip in recent years to escape poverty and war.
> 
> The Palestinian Authority has no data on the scope of migration from the Gaza under Hamas rule. Till now, Hamas hid the data, making accurate numbers difficult for human rights organizations to gather. The CIR’s chairman of the board is Basem Naim, who is also a senior figure in Hamas.
> 
> Various estimates in the past year shed some light on the Gaza exodus.
> 
> Between 2007-2021, approximately 236,000 Gazans left the Strip, the Palestinian Authority’s official news agency, WAFA, reported during the summer. That number is also about 12 percent of the total residents of the Strip.
> 
> Based on those numbers, it appears that an average of around 17,000 Palestinians have left Gaza every year since 2007.
> 
> Gaza’s unemployment rate stands at 74%. Those who manage to find a job earn an average yearly salary of $250. That puts 80% of Gaza’s population under the poverty line. The CIR report also noted a significant increase in suicide among youth.
> 
> The motivation to emigrate is very strong and a 2019 survey conducted by the Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics revealed that 37% of young people in Gaza want to emigrate. “Gaza is turning into a swamp of the desperate and the poor,” an Arab researcher told TPS. “Those who can leave, leave.”
> 
> Some Gazans depart for medical treatment without returning. Others pay bribes of thousands of dollars to Hamas police at the Rafah border crossing with Egypt.
> 
> Sums as high as $10,000 dollars and more are paid to smugglers who take Gazans by boat to Spain via Egypt and North Africa, or to Greece or Turkey, which are closer.
> 
> Turkey is popular destination because the cost of a visa is only $150 and Turkey has a large PA Arab community of around 30,000. It is estimated that 30% of Gaza emigres arrived in Turkey, even though PA Arabs hold a passport that allows them to enter 37 countries without a visa.
> 
> The trips are fraught with danger. Since 2014, more than 360 PA Arabs have drowned in Greek and Turkish waters.
> 
> In 2020, a TPS investigation revealed that 70,000 PA Arabs live in Belgium alone, of whom 50,000 had come from Gaza between 2012-2016.
> 
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12% of Gazans Have Fled Gaza Since Hamas Took Over
> 
> 
> “Gaza is being emptied of its residents,” the authors of the report said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com





Sixties Fan said:


> Gaza’s unemployment rate stands at 74%. Those who manage to find a job earn an average yearly salary of $250. That puts 80% of Gaza’s population under the poverty line.


The best reason to move.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Resalah, which is a Hamas news site, is upset over Israeli President Isaac Herzog visiting Bahrain - not so much for the visit itself but for all the terrible things they predict will happen in its wake.

The headline says that Bahrain is opening up a loophole for Israeli espionage in all Gulf states, and here's how.

The main part of the scheme is based on a rumor that Bahrain was creating a Jewish neighborhood. As described last September:




> In an interview with Lebanese radio station Al-Nour on 4 August, Yousef Rabie, a member of the Bahraini opposition party Al-Wefaq, reiterated his warning to the people of Bahrain about the kingdom’s plans to change the country’s identity.
> 
> Rabie accused Al-Khalifa of attempting to “Judaize Bahrain” in light of the surge in employment of recently naturalized Jewish foreigners or locals in administrative jobs.
> 
> Moreover, Rabie highlighted* the increase in land purchases by international Zionist organizations *in Bahrain, which was echoed by the spiritual leader of Al-Wefaq, Ayatollah Sheikh Isa Qassem, in his sermon on 4 August.
> 
> Bahrain Mirror has reported that the project for the Jewish “quarter” or “neighborhood” in Manama is being carried out by the Bahrain Authority for Culture and Antiquities, and will be complete within the coming two years. As a result, *40 percent of Manama’s national Muslim identity will be compromised* in order to make way for the Jewish portion of the capital, which will become a major tourism destination for Israelis.
> 
> *Ayatollah Qassem called on Bahrainis not to sell land to Jews*, stating “whoever sells land or a house is not selling soil and stone, but rather a homeland, a people, a nation, history and dear sanctities. He is betraying Islam.”



After the Jews buy the land, they will attempt to become Bahraini citizens. Then all hell will break loose, because when the Jews obtain a Bahraini passport, they will be allowed to travel to all Arab countries.

Not only that, but these Jews and Israelis will then be able to invest, trade and sell land in other various Gulf countries, according to the rules of trade in the Gulf Cooperation Council.

This could represent a security loophole for Israelis to enter different countries, specifically Iran and Lebanon, taking advantage of the social and sectarian ties that unite a number of Bahraini residents with these countries.

So Bahrain can be the Trojan horse that allows Jews to infiltrate and take over the entire Gulf!











						Palestinians describe their nightmare "normalization" scenario
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

Brother of Arab groom who was seriously injured in shooting says there was 'no quarrel,' shooters 'didn't go according to Bedouin law.'​
Ahad al-Sana'a, a 26-year-old resident of Laqiya, was shot and seriously injured Friday as he traveled on Route 60 with his wedding entourage to collect his bride,_ Israel Hayom_ reported.

According to his brother, the police's belief that the shooting is part of a quarrel between relatives is not true.

"There is no quarrel, there are those who say that my brother is connected to the murder of their mother last October. They say that he is the murderer. It's not him, they did not go according to Bedouin law. They didn't clarify or anything else," he told _Israel Hayom_, adding that there were "more than seven people, I saw them and I know who they are."









						Shooting in Arab town leaves groom injured
					

Brother of Arab groom who was seriously injured in shooting says there was 'no quarrel,' shooters 'didn't go according to Bedouin law.'




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

*MK Smotrich - "I believe in an economic policy that says 'In my laws you shall walk' (Vayikra 26). If we apply the Torah, we merit financial abundance."*



The new Muslim prayer direction?


----------



## Sixties Fan

On the occasion of its 35th anniversary, Hamas has announced that it will give out $2 million in aid to needy Gazans.

Aid will include repairs to 100 homes of the poor at a value of $5,000 each, and changing the roofs of 200 homes of needy families at a value of $300 per family. Also they are giving money to older groomd to pay for weddings.

Hey, if they can replace roofs for $300, they can make a fortune in the US.

A Hamas spokesman said that these projects are a "thanks from Hamas for the steadfastness of our people and their preservation of the resistance project."

They said that the recipients were chosen based on need. From past experience, one can be sure that they are all also members of Hamas. (The spokesman denied this.)

Hamas and other terror groups often also engage in "charitable works" in order to help their public relations and to help recruit more members. 

Sometimes it pays off, as the PFLP has graduated from being a terror group to being just a political movement and a founder of human rights NGOs, according to Human Rights Watch, despite still being very involved in terror.











						Hamas is practically a human rights organization!
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

World leaders propel Abraham Accords forward at Rome summit
					

The summit celebrated the seismic change that the agreements, which normalized relations between Israel and several Arab countries, have brought to the Middle East and North Africa.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The suit that Al Jazeera has filed in the International Criminal Court could shine an embarrassing spotlight on the network itself.

*(JNS/Jewish Journal)* The Al Jazeera media network has filed suit against Israel over the accidental shooting of its reporter Shireen Abu Akleh. The history of extremists suing prominent Jews suggests that Al Jazeera may regret what its lawsuit will reveal.

The suit that Al Jazeera has filed in the International Criminal Court could shine an embarrassing spotlight on the network itself. Those who do not regularly follow Al Jazeera might be surprised to learn that it is “a major exporter of hateful content against the Jewish people, Israel and the United States,” according to the Anti-Defamation League.

The ADL points out that Al Jazeera “has sought to cast doubt upon the Nazi genocide of the Jewish people” (referring to it as “the alleged Holocaust”); “routinely glorifies violence against Israeli Jews”; and has ranted against what it calls “the control of the Jews over the pornography industry.” Al Jazeera also has a record of “providing a platform to all manner of virulent anti-Israel and even antisemitic extremists” in its commentary sections, the ADL notes.
The suit that Al Jazeera has filed in the International Criminal Court could shine an embarrassing spotlight on the network itself.

*(JNS/Jewish Journal)* The Al Jazeera media network has filed suit against Israel over the accidental shooting of its reporter Shireen Abu Akleh. The history of extremists suing prominent Jews suggests that Al Jazeera may regret what its lawsuit will reveal.

The suit that Al Jazeera has filed in the International Criminal Court could shine an embarrassing spotlight on the network itself. Those who do not regularly follow Al Jazeera might be surprised to learn that it is “a major exporter of hateful content against the Jewish people, Israel and the United States,” according to the Anti-Defamation League.

The ADL points out that Al Jazeera “has sought to cast doubt upon the Nazi genocide of the Jewish people” (referring to it as “the alleged Holocaust”); “routinely glorifies violence against Israeli Jews”; and has ranted against what it calls “the control of the Jews over the pornography industry.” Al Jazeera also has a record of “providing a platform to all manner of virulent anti-Israel and even antisemitic extremists” in its commentary sections, the ADL notes.

Another question is whether Al Jazeera should be compelled to register with the U.S. Justice Department as a foreign agent, just as the Russian television channel RT was required to register as an agent of the Russian government. Al Jazeera was founded by the government of Qatar, receives funding from that government and maintains “extensive ties to the Qatari regime,” according to the ADL. Both Al Jazeera and the Qatari corporation for public broadcasting are overseen by the same government official, and the U.S. ambassador in Doha “determined a number of years ago that Qatar’s government uses Al Jazeera as a tool of Qatari statecraft,” the ADL reports.

Hearings before the ICC about the Abu Akleh case would enable the defense to ask uncomfortable questions about both the content of Al Jazeera’s reporting and the details of its relationship with Qatar.


Al Jazeera’s lawsuit against Israel is somewhat reminiscent of the legal actions initiated by the antisemitic agitator Benjamin Freedman against American Jewish organizations in the 1940s.

Freedman, a New York businessman who was born Jewish but embraced Catholicism, placed large advertisements in the American press in 1946 accusing Jews of trying to “drag [the U.S.] into a war to create a nationalist sovereign Jew state in Palestine.” The ads were signed by the “League for Peace with Justice in Palestine,” accompanied by the names of Freedman, as a “representative” of “Persons of the Jewish Faith”; R. M. Schoendorf, representing “Persons of the Christian Faith”; and Habib I. Katibah, on behalf of “Persons of Arab Ancestry.”


(full article online)











						When antisemites sue the Jews - Al Jazeera
					

The Al Jazeera media network has filed suit against Israel over the accidental shooting of its reporter Shireen Abu Akleh. The history of extremists suing prominent Jews suggests that Al Jazeera may regret what its lawsuit will reveal.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian Media Watch has extensively documented and repeatedly exposed to the public and to world governments, that the PA is abusing the Palestinian children by indoctrinating them to actively seek death as a “Martyr” (Arabic: _Shahid_) while attacking Israelis and Jews. 



The Arabic _Shahada, _translated as “Martyrdom”, literally means to die for Allah. By telling Palestinian children that terrorists - *including teenagers who murdered Israeli civilians and were killed* - are _Shahids,_ the PA is teaching them that killing any Israeli, even civilians, is something Allah desires and is a fulfillment of something positive in Islam. 



In the coming days, the Special Representative of the United Nations Secretary-General for Children and Armed Conflict Virginia Gamba is set to visit Israel. Every year the UN Secretary-General releases a “blacklist” of countries and bodies that breach the rights of children in the context of armed conflict. In his report for 2021, UN Secretary-General António Guterres expressed concern about the number of Palestinian children killed during that year, and while referring to Gaza, added a warning that if the situation did not improve, he would have no choice but to add Israel to the blacklist:



> “During the May 2021 escalation of hostilities, there were substantial air strikes by the Israeli armed forces, resulting in a significant increase the number of cases of violence against children. So far this year, we have not witnessed a similar number of violations. However, should the situation repeat itself in 2022, without meaningful improvement, Israel should be listed. Israeli authorities are engaging with my Special Representative and the United Nations to prevent any more violations against children and adopt clear and time-bound commitments.”
> [Children and armed conflict, Report of the Secretary-General, June 23, 2022]​


Tragically for Palestinian children, the PA leaders seem to have identified the cautions of the UN Secretary-General as another opportunity to libel and defame Israel in the international arena, and have been very “successful” in sending Palestinian children to die. 

Citing Palestinian parents’ testimonies, PMW has exposed a significant rise in Palestinian children who have been killed in 2022 while attacking Israelis for the purpose of dying as heroic “Martyrs”. *See PMW Special Report: **“How and why the PA kills its own children.” *
















In order to raise global awareness of the PA’s abuse of Palestinian children, PMW is asking our followers and anyone who cares about the lives of Palestinian children to use the hashtag: *#SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders*, whenever they respond on social media – Facebook, Twitter, Instagram etc. - to claims that blame Israel for the dead Palestinian children. We hope that using this hashtag to remind the world that it is the PA leaders themselves, and not Israel, who are responsible for all the dead Palestinian children.


_Make sure to follow us on our social media - Twitter: @palwatch; Facebook: Palestinian Media Watch; Instagram: @palmediawatch - and to share and retweet PMW’s posts to expand PMW’s impact on social media._



The following are recent PMW posts that use this hashtag. Please share and retweet (images link to Instagram posts):

















> 16-year-old #Palestinian #terrorist Ghaith Yamin, just hours before seeking “Martyrdom” - this is a victim of Palestinian Authority indoctrination.
> #SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders





> This is how @fatehorg indoctrinates #Palestinian children. Full #report:





> Abbas Zaki from @fatehorg - this is why #Palestinian #women are not the same as the others... #SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders





> @fatehorg, are you not ashamed that you steal your children's future? You educate #Palestinian children to #terror and use them as soldier-Martyrs. Where are @UNICEF @UNICEFpalestine and @EUpalestinians? #SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders





> We always do. PMW cares about the Palestinians, which is why we target the terror/Martyrdom inciting PA When nobody speaks up for Palestinians we do, which is exactly what we did here. No one in the PA spoke up for him so PMW did. #SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders





> While #Palestinian leaders live it up in plush hotels at #WorldCup2022, at home the PA/PLO tyrants continue to send the children of less fortunate families to kill and be killed. #SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders












						#SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders - Share our new hashtag | PMW Analysis
					

#SavePalestinianChildrenFromTheirLeaders - Share our new hashtag




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Quds reports that Palestinian terror groups who depend mainly on funding from Iran are suffering from a financial crisis, which is affecting their ability to pay their salaries and operations.

According to the report, the cash from Iran dried up about three months ago - the same time that the current Iranian protests erupted.

The financial crisis affects Palestinian groups in the West Bank and even abroad, but especially factions in Gaza where there has been a clear inability to meet operational budgets, even at the minimum level, to meet the needs of these groups, including their media.

The article specifically calls out Fatah-linked groups and organizations in Gaza as being affected; for some reason it doesn't mention Hamas and Islamic Jihad which are known to receive large amounts of funding from Iran. 

The US and Canada announced additional sanctions on Iran on Friday. Iranian currency hit a new low today vs. the US dollar.










						Report: Gaza terror groups short of cash because Iran hasn't paid them for three months
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Of course, the wild and baseless claims that Israel was and continues to clamp down on pro-Palestinian voices have echoes of antisemitism, specifically in the tacit suggestion that the Jewish state wields the strength and capacity to control even major corporations that are based in other countries.

Last November, Reuters and other major media outlets even reported the unsubstantiated accusations of Palestinian “digital rights organization” 7amleh that accused Facebook and Instagram, which is owned by the former, of removing and demoting political posts by Palestinians on the platforms. The group had claimed that Facebook was bowing to pressure from the Israeli government. 

What has long been ignored by the mainstream media, however, is the silencing of pro-Israel viewpoints online.

Rarely acknowledged is the frequent and discreet censorship of Zionist activists and posts across all major social media platforms.

Investigative journalist David Collier, who works to expose the antisemitism that is pervasive within ‘anti-Zionist’ activity, has seen his Twitter access both suspended and restricted on several occasions, including once for posting an exclusive story that exposed a pro-Hezbollah and Bashar al-Assad-supporting extremist called Hadi Nasrallah.

Speaking to HonestReporting, Collier explained that after he uncovered images of Nasrallah posing with Syrian tanks and weaponry, he was suspended from Twitter for posting the publicly-available pictures in an exposé:



> When I wrote a piece on him, Twitter suspended me for using the image on the tank. He was the person who took and shared the footage of [Israeli ambassador to the United Kingdom] Tzipi Hotovely being harrassed outside a UK university. The footage went viral and so I wanted to expose who was behind it. Personally, I think it deeply in the public interest if a ‘human rights defender’ proudly posts images of himself with Hezbollah or Assad’s troops. They suspended me for this tweet. I was furious. I reached out to friendly NGOs and one handed me the UK Twitter contact for this, so I contacted her. First contact was friendly. Then it took a few days of her ignoring me, so I emailed again, at which point she said Twitter stood by their decision.”


In addition, Twitter’s repeated actions against Collier’s account have prevented him from obtaining official ‘verification’ on the platform, despite his profile having more than 85,000 followers. “Thing is, one of the conditions of having a blue tick is not having any penalties applied by Twitter. And one of the conditions of agreeing to delete your tweets is acceptance you have broken Twitter’s rules,” he said. “Every time an account gets suspended and is forced to delete the tweet, they destroy their chances of applying for verification – a process that would increase their standing on the platform.”

Similarly, Jackie Goodall, of the Ireland Israel Alliance, described being unable to access her Facebook account after organizing a rally outside the Israeli embassy in Dublin following the May 2021 Israel-Hamas war:

-----
Hillel Neuer, the executive director of Geneva-based NGO UN Watch, which regularly exposes instances of the United Nations’ deep-seated anti-Israel bias, was forced to threaten legal action against Facebook after the firm threatened to delete his account after posting a joke about the Taliban.

Shortly after the Islamist terror group took over the Afghan capital Kabul earlier this year, Hillel referenced ice cream maker Ben & Jerry’s controversial decision to boycott parts of Israel by commenting: “Prediction: Ben and Jerry’s will never announce a boycott of the Taliban.”

Bizarrely, Facebook moderators initially claimed the remark went against the platform’s “Community Standards on dangerous individuals and organizations.”

Meanwhile, US-based social media influencer Melissa Chapman has been among the pro-Israel voices to have her Instagram account ‘shadow-banned‘ — the stealthy practice of blocking a social media user’s account so that portions of the platform’s users cannot see the account in a way that is not obvious to the restricted person.

Earlier this year, several posts she wrote on the photo-sharing app about Eli Kay, a 26-year-old Israeli who was brutally murdered by a Hamas terrorist, were removed without warning on the grounds they were violent or dangerous.

She was warned she may lose access to her account altogether.

Despite having more than 100,000 Instagram followers, Melissa was unable to monetize her profile after she was penalized for posting an image of Jews praying in the spot in Jerusalem’s Old City where Kay was killed.

Even HonestReporting has borne the brunt of the pervasive culture of anti-Israel censorship online.

Our work as a media watchdog has resulted in our official Facebook page, which currently has close to 80,000 followers, being suspended without any explanation given on September 18 of this year.

Disturbingly, Facebook’s policies for appealing such decisions clearly stated that if the company did not address the appeal within 30 days, HonestReporting could have been permanently banned from the platform.

It was not until October 2 that the account was fully reinstated — and only after we circumvented their standard process by engaging outside help.

While the above are just a handful of examples of how those who voice support of Israel or condemn Palestinian Islamist terrorism are targeted online, they are a chilling reminder of how the war being waged against the Jewish state exists in the virtual as well as the physical sphere.

The late US President Ronald Reagan once described information as the “oxygen of the modern age” and predicted that the “Goliath of totalitarianism will be brought down by the David of the microchip.”

Reagan was, of course, correct. How sad that the David that is Israel is up against a new Goliath that comprises social media.


(full article online)










						Canceled: How Facebook, Instagram and Twitter Silence Israel Online | Honest Reporting
					

Rarely acknowledged is the frequent and discreet anti-Israel online censorship of Zionist activists and posts across all major social media.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>



*Bedouins in Lakia celebrate Morocco's victory*




*A 17-year-old Bedouin from Tel Sheva arrested after "celebrating" Morocco's victory by throwing stones at a police car and breaking the window*


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *MK Smotrich - "The demand of my friend Itamar Ben Gvir, the designated Minister of National Security, to subordinate the police to the minister is the most just in the world"*
> 
> *Itamar is correct! What is incorrect is not his trivial requirement, but the fact that until today it has not worked that way.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the army is subordinate to the political echelon - the government and the minister of defense, so the police should be subordinate to the political echelon - the government and the minister of national security. The anomaly that exists today between the army and the police is illogical and undemocratic.
> 
> The political echelon received the trust of the public and is responsible for it and will judge it for its successes or failures.
> 
> It is that, which is entrusted with the public interest and its preservation and it is that which should determine the policy, the priorities, and the manner of allocating the budget to the various tasks according to their importance and urgency. These are basic and necessary tools for realizing the responsibility. There is no responsibility without authority.
> 
> I am confident that Itamar will dictate a professional and responsible policy and I wish him great success in the important and difficult task he has undertaken - to restore personal security to the citizens of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



*The theft of the cables in the south, Zvika Fogel - "If we were in power, all the thieves and protectionists would shut themselves in their houses."*

MK Zvika Fogel from 'Otzma Yehudit - "I can tell you with certainty that if we were in power all the thieves and protectionists would shut themselves in their houses. We will give immunity to the police and security personnel who will be able to use their weapons without taking other things into account."

He also added - "It's not that Ben Gvir will be the Commissioner, and the Commissioner will be a rag - forget it. Itamar pledged to the voter to bring governance, he won't be able to do that if he doesn't have the same powers as the Minister of Defense."


----------



## rylah

*A lesson in hypocrisy | Morocco's occupation that no one talks about*



For nearly fifty years, Morocco "the noble, the pride of the Arab world, and the beloved of Ahmed Tibi" has been occupying a vast population and territory in violation of international law.

And for some reason, it doesn't bother all the beauties of the soul who have human rights in front of their eyes, and who endlessly sneer at the empty-nesters who wave the neo-Nazi flag on their side in every game they play in the World Cup.

The roots of the conflict over the large land of Israel, which houses only half a million inhabitants, began back in the 1970s, when Spain vacated its colony in the Western Sahara, which was then called the "Spanish Sahara". Even before that, the citizens began to rebel against the Spanish government and in 1976 the Polisario Front, which serves as the movement for the struggle for the independence of the Western Sahara, announced together with the residents of the Western Sahara the establishment of the "Democratic Republic of the Arab Sahara".

Morocco, which borders that region of land, saw this as an opportunity and arbitrarily decided to annex the region in question together with Mauritania, which further increased the unrest. The Mauritanians withdrew from the part they had annexed, but Morocco remained in it until today.

The annexation sparked a guerrilla war by that front supported by neighboring Algeria against the Moroccan authorities, a skirmish that ended in a ceasefire in the early 1990s. Since then, the international community and the UN in particular have been trying to try and bring about a settlement between the parties through a referendum on the fate of the territory, but none of them is ready to compromise, especially Morocco, and in recent years, conflicts between the parties have broken out more than once in the huge strip of land (266 thousand square kilometers) that also contains natural resources are important, which makes it difficult for Morocco to give them up.


----------



## rylah

The Pakistani Noor Dahri talks about the discrimination against Jews on the Temple Mount​


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *The theft of the cables in the south, Zvika Fogel - "If we were in power, all the thieves and protectionists would shut themselves in their houses."*
> 
> MK Zvika Fogel from 'Otzma Yehudit - "I can tell you with certainty that if we were in power all the thieves and protectionists would shut themselves in their houses. We will give immunity to the police and security personnel who will be able to use their weapons without taking other things into account."
> 
> He also added - "It's not that Ben Gvir will be the Commissioner, and the Commissioner will be a rag - forget it. Itamar pledged to the voter to bring governance, he won't be able to do that if he doesn't have the same powers as the Minister of Defense."


Israel - The wild west of the Middle East.


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the Arab world is trying to claim Morocco's success at the World Cup is a victory for Palestinians, Moroccan media itself has remained pro-Israel, as it has been since the normalization agreement was signed.

Hespress, the most popular Moroccan news site, published an article today about Miss Morocco 2021 and her visit to Israel for the 2021 Miss Universe pageant.

Kawthar Benhalima, Miss Morocco 2021, discussed how there was a lot of criticism towards having the pageant in Israel on social media, and in Algerian media. Her grandmother came from Algeria.

Benhalima discussed her walking through Jerusalem, which she described as the city of peace despite the conflict, noting that there are houses of worship for all religions there, and expressing her hopes that only peace will prevail.

She explained that Moroccan Jews in Israel express their pride in their origins, and she received a special welcome from them, noting that this feeling prompted her to read about the history of Moroccan Jews.

Benhalima related that she was invited to a dinner party along with Miss Universe 2020, Miss USA, and Miss Israel, at the house of the mayor of Eilat, where the pageant was held. The mayor's wife was born in Morocco and she prepared a selection of Moroccan dishes for the meal as she discussed her childhood.

An article like this would have been unfathomable before the Abraham Accords. 

While there are many anti-Israel comments on the article, we also see this:




> I remember two years ago, when the name Israel was mentioned on this newspaper, commentators would come out insulting and cursing.
> Glory be to God, the changer of conditions and the prank of hearts, the Moroccan has become a day that does not shy away from praising and enlarging the Zionist state.





> Bravo, these are the Moroccan women, the beautiful movements, who do not pay any attention to the hatred of the racist Arabists and the extremist Islamists. I, in turn, and most Moroccans dream of visiting this brotherly country, and there is no consolation for the haters.





> Bravo to you, you have honored your dear country, Morocco, despite the nose of envious people, haters and enemies. The proud Moroccan people know the friend from the enemy.



Hespress is not associated with the Moroccan government, so this is an independent news site that chooses to publish articles that praise Israel and Jews. 











						Moroccan media remains pro-Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Do Arabs take care of their garbage in the same way all over the Arab conquered world, or is it just in Judea and Samaria?  ]






THE WRITER stands on an illegal garbage dump near Dir Kadis.
(photo credit: International Desk, Binyamin Regional Council)

That is exactly what is happening in the heartland of the Bible, the cradle of Israel’s civilization. Under the auspices of the Palestinian Authority, its residents are damaging the environment and continuing the legacy of al-Qaeda and ISIS by damaging and destroying antiquities and archaeological sites. There is wholesale looting and destruction of remnants of the glorious history of the nation of Israel, an integral part of world heritage.

The polluting of the local air and water courses, as well as illegal waste management on a massive scale, are felt almost every day in one way or another by hundreds of thousands of Israeli residents who live in Judea and Samaria, and whose health and well being are directly affected by it. Residents of the PA have developed a cheap method to dispose of their local garbage – incineration.


The millions of dollars that the US and EU are transferring to the PA’s coffers are finding their way to the wrong places. Those funds should be being used to improve infrastructure, roads and waste treatment plants. Instead, their condition is only getting worse. There is an opportunity here “going to waste.”


(full article online)









						PA is allowing residents to cause environmental, archaeological damage
					

I appeal to the American people: Your tax dollars that are being funneled to the Palestinian Authority are not helping the Arab population under its rule.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Islam, the Religion of Peace ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

The two smugglers were Bedouin residents of southern Israel. 

The pair aroused the security guards’ suspicion on the Israeli side of the crossing, the Authority said. A search of their car revealed boxes containing about five thousand IDF bullets in four rectangular containers shoved under the seats of the vehicle.

The Ministry of Defense Crossing Points Authority said in a statement that the forces “thwarted an attempt to smuggle about five thousand 5.56 mm bullets” to the Palestinian Authority. The bullets were stolen from the Israel Defense Forces.

(full article online)










						Israeli Forces Catch Arab Smugglers Heading to Palestinian Authority with IDF Bullets
					

The two smugglers were Bedouin residents of southern Israel.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ When will the P. A. come to an end to save all of these Christians and the Muslims who are forced to waste their lives and even just give it away ?
Time to return Judea and Samaria to its rightful owners.  The Jewish People. ]


Anecdotal accounts attest to the anti-Christian bias and Muslim cronyism that characterize the Palestinian Authority. The Beit Sahour-based owner of a marble and granite factory in the adjoining city of Bethlehem told _ReligionUnplugged.com_ that after Israel withdrew in 2003, he sold $90,000 of stone floor tiles and countertops to a Muslim client. When the check bounced, the client taunted him to go complain to the police. Religion Unplugged is withholding his name to protect his safety.
Palestinian Authority tour guides whisper to their Israeli colleagues who have permission to work in PA-ruled Bethlehem that they wish Israel would return.
Compounding the Christians’ second-class status under the PA, they are also caught in the wider conflict between Muslim Palestinians and Israeli Jews. Jarayseh’s husband, Jamil, said that members of the Jarayseh clan — which since the 13th century has been divided between Beit Sahour and Nazareth, today in Israel — used to routinely attend each other’s weddings. Today the Israel Defense Forces’ military rule over the West Bank — euphemistically called the Civil Administration — rarely issues permits to travel to Galilee or Jerusalem, he said. As a senior citizen with a clean record with Israel’s General Security Service, Jamil may make the 150-kilometer (93.2-mile) long trip to Nazareth. Younger members of his family aren’t so fortunate.




Yasir Barham works in his olive wood handicrafts factory spraying crosses in Beit Sahour, governed by the Palestinian Authority. Photo by Gil Zohar.


Many of those interviewed for this article placed the blame for the continued emigration on what they called the Israeli occupation that resulted from the 1967 Six-Day War. Yasir Barham, who studied business administration and opened his souvenir and olive wood handicrafts factory in 2004, told _ReligionUnplugged.com_ that Yasir Arafat, the former president of the Palestinian Authority, was “good for every Palestinian.” An image of Arafat is conspicuously displayed in his workshop.

(full article online)









						West Bank City’s Christian Residents Face Uncertain Future As Emigration Takes Toll
					

The town in the West Bank where the Magi are believed to have followed the star toward newborn Jesus is today a shrinking community of Greek Orthodox Christians. At a recent Christmas tree lighting, residents spoke about family members who have moved abroad, mostly to the United States, South Americ




					religionunplugged.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

This year, the PLO created an "Anti-Apartheid Department" to make sure that they are important members of the NGO war against Israel.

On Sunday, their first conference was held in Al Bireh. The "National Conference against Apartheid" was organized with such objective groups as the BDS Movement, the UN Human Rights Council and the Palestinian Ministry of Justice.

Their final statement called for the establishment of an international coalition of legal and human rights institutions to create a global lobby attacking Israel in international and legal forums. They also want to start a campaign to have the Israeli political parties on the Right to be declared terrorist organizations.

As always, they make the decisions before they come up with the definitions. 

One does not have to read too much between the lines of the PLO's description of the conference to realize that they have no idea what apartheid actually is - they are defining it as pretty much anything they accuse Israel of doing. The conference defined apartheid as a tool of Zionist colonialism. 

Speakers included Shawan Jabarin, a PFLP terrorist who is also head of the Al Haq NGO, and Saleh Hijazi, who was a prominent pro-terror researcher for Amnesty (also Human Rights Watch)  but now is the coordinator of the BDS campaign in Africa.

And of course there was some obligatory antisemitism baked in to the purportedly "anti-racist" conference. 

Deputy head of Fatah, Mahmoud Al-Aloul, said that Jews consider themselves the chosen people, *and everyone else must serve them.*

Muhammad Baraka, head of a committee supposedly concerned with Israeli Arabs, said that the incoming Israeli government is *as close as possible to neo-Nazism.*

From Durban in 2001 to today, antisemitism has permeated the movement to label Israel as "apartheid." Sometimes it is more obvious than others, and the PLO's initiative, together with prominent NGOs, is one of the more obvious ones. 











						PLO holds an "anti-apartheid" conference - complete with antisemitism
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel - The wild west of the Middle East.



Arab supremacists really distrust Bedouins if they must blame them on Israel.

But only Switzerland, the Netherlands, Denmark and Singapore are safer.

How many Arab states are not at war with eachother?









						Israel is 5th safest country in the world for tourists - study
					

The United States is ranked 20th on this list, earning an overall safety grade of C-, primarily because of a high homicide rate and the high risk of natural disasters.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC: How Gullible are Readers?
※→  et al,

[Contirubuted by:  Sixties Fan]

*(COMMENT)*

When it comes to the Gazan-originating antiquities, the communities for such artifacts have known for decades that HAMAS, through various brokers of nefarious character, has been dealing in sale of archaeological objects and polluting the issue of provenance.  This comes as no surprise to anyone.  Media releases and topical publishers (_*including the "Tweet"*_) are just one of the means that the Islamic Resistance Movement decided to weaponize in 1988.



			
				Excerpt • HAMAS Covenant said:
			
		

> It is necessary that scientists, educators and teachers, information and media people, as well as the educated masses, especially the youth and sheikhs of the Islamic movements, should take part in the operation of awakening (the masses). It is important that basic changes be made in the school curriculum, to cleanse it of the traces of ideological invasion that affected it as a result of the orientalists and missionaries who infiltrated the region following the defeat of the Crusaders at the hands of Salah el-Din (Saladin).
> Source:  Article 15



This aspect of the Islamic Resistance effort and anti-Israeli strategy has been very successful with the judicial crowd in the Hague (*many of who have forgotten that the Jewish are the true victims*), the international community (*particularly at the UN*), and the tainted Human Rights NGOs; most of whom have no idea what the meaning of Civil and Political Rights actually means (*or what they are*).





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

Five Bedouins arrested for kidnapping an Arab man from Jerusalem​






Police on Monday arrested five Bedouin residents of the Negev, on suspicion of having abducted a 22-year-old Arab man from Jerusalem the previous night.

As part of the rapid investigation, technological measures and special units were activated in order to locate the abductee as quickly as possible and end the incident without casualties.

The vehicle in which the abductee was held was located in the township of Abu Talul in the Negev. When the vehicle, along with another vehicle that was involved in the kidnapping, were located, roadblocks were set up and a chase of the kidnappers was carried out, during which the suspects hit a police car and lightly injured two police officers who were transferred for medical treatment.

Professional preparation led to the two suspected vehicles being stopped in a dirt area, when one of the vehicles overturned. During the arrest of the kidnappers, one of them was rescued from the overturned vehicle. He suffered minor bruises.


----------



## rylah

In recent months, terrorists in Jenin have developed a new practice according to which they plant side charges as traps for security forces who enter the town alleys. Such charges have already exploded near the security forces in the past, but did not cause any casualties.

This morning (Monday), after the security forces left Jenin, an unusual incident occurred - when one of the charges exploded on two armed Islamic Jihad terrorists and seriously wounded one of them.


----------



## rylah

*Warzone Qatar 2022 - the "mysterious" casualties*

3 journalists die "mysteriously" one after another during Qatar 2022...










						US journalist Grant Wahl, who wore LGBT T-shirt, dies mysteriously in Qatar: What he said before he died, his criticism of Qatar regime and the death threats
					

In his last substack newsletter, Grant Wahl slammed the Qatari World Cup organisers for their lack of empathy towards migrant labourers. | OpIndia News




					www.opindia.com
				












						Second journalist dies 'suddenly' at Qatar World Cup hours after US reporter
					

Popular US journalist Grant Wahl tragically lost his life while reporting on the World Cup in Qatar - and a second journalist, Khalid al-Misslam, has now died in mysterious circumstances




					www.dailystar.co.uk
				












						Third journalist confirmed dead at Qatar 2022: Roger Pearce suffers same fate as Grant Wahl
					

The death of a third journalist at the World Cup in Qatar was announced on Monday. He is Roger Pearce, technical director of ITV Sport and joins Grant Wahl and Qatari photojournali




					www.marca.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Like a silent classmate, mass murderer Dalal Mughrabi – who led the murder of 37 Israelis, among them 12 children – looks down at Palestinian kids participating in a course.

One of the walls in the room serves as a memorial displaying numerous pictures of Mughrabi, the female Palestinian terrorist who led the most lethal terror attack in Israel’s history, known as the 1978 Coastal Road massacre, in which she and other Fatah terrorists hijacked a bus on Israel's Coastal Highway, murdering 37 civilians, 12 of them children, and wounding over 70.






This memorial appeared in pictures posted on Facebook by Fatah’s Lion Cubs and Flowers children's movement, which highlighted a course for children held by the movement in the classroom under Mughrabi’s watchful eyes.






The wall displays 16 pictures of murderer Mughrabi

Such glorification of mass murderer Mughrabi is completely in line with PA policy, which, as Palestinian Media Watch has exposed, teaches Palestinians to view the terrorist murderer as their role model.

It also is in line with Fatah’s policy of brainwashing children to grow up to be terrorists. PMW exposed this policy in a recent report “Teaching Terror to Tots” on Fatah’s _Waed_ magazine for children ages 6-15, a magazine which is published by Fatah’s same Lion Cubs and Flowers children’s movement that held the course under the gaze of terrorist Mughrabi.










						Mass murderer as classmate: Palestinian kids exposed daily to Dalal Mughrabi who led murder of 37 – among them 12 children | PMW Analysis
					

Palestinian kids exposed daily to Terrorists Dalal Mughrabi




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Iran was expelled from the Commission on the Status of Women (CSW), a UN women’s rights subsidiary, on Wednesday after the passage of a US-led resolution in response to Iran’s brutal crackdown on ongoing protests.

Speaking at the UN’s Economic and Social Council (ECOSOC), the 54 member body that the CSW is subsidiary to, US Ambassador to the UN Linda Thomas-Greenfield said that removing Iran was the direct appeal of Iranian women activists. “Iran’s membership at this moment is an ugly stain on the commission’s credibility,” Thomas-Greenfield said.










						Iran Expelled From UN Women’s Commission; Israeli Ambassador Issues Call of Support for Protestors
					

The United Nations Economic and Social Council (ECOSOC) chamber. in New York City. Photo: MusikAnimal via Wikimedia Commons. Iran was …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah

*After an educational meeting for coexistence Arab students threw stones at Jews in Acco*
Coexistence or duel? 3 Arab students attacked Jewish students and staff members who came to their school as part of a joint venture. The attack occurred after an Arab student suspected that his Jewish friend had thrown the word "out of place" at him.

Three Arab students attacked with stones Jewish students from a middle school in Acco who came to the Arab school "Hilmi Shafei" in the city as part of a joint project to learn English at the beginning of last week. The educational meeting became violent when the Arab student suspected that his Jewish friend had thrown a word "out of place", and decided to wait for him outside the school with two friends at graduation and throw stones at him. One of the teachers was injured by the stone throwing and did not need medical treatment.









						לאחר מפגש חינוכי למען דו קיום בעכו: תלמידים ערבים יידו אבנים על יהודים
					

דו קיום או דו קרב? 3 תלמידים ערבים תקפו תלמידים ואנשי צוות יהודים שהגיעו לבית ספרם במסגרת מיזם משותף. התקיפה התרחשה לאחר שתלמיד ערבי חשד שחברו היהודי זרק לעברו מילה "לא במקום". אמו של תלמיד שהותקף: "מקווה שהמפגשים יימשכו"




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

IDF exposes Hamas, Islamic Jihad rocket launch sites near Gaza schools
					

The IDF revealed the location of at least three schools that have rocket launch sites stationed next to them.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

I'm moved by the Palestinian solidarity at the World Cup. I hope it's not being exploited
					

Expressions of Palestinian solidarity at the World Cup are abundant. However, the reality of what it means for the region is more complex.




					forward.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is pretty obvious that this is no tank. The treads are not moving, for one. It is merely a truck with a covering - essentially, a parade float. It might be made of papier-mâché.

This isn't the first time Hamas tried to pull this stunt. In  2016, Hamas spokesman Abu Obeida tried to impress Gazans  when he delivered a speech from a "tank" that they claimed they captured from Israel, but everyone could see the rubber tires underneath it.






(full article online)









						Pallywood: Hamas introduces a "tank"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The newspaper’s revelations about the internal recriminations and removal of Atwan from the network’s guest list follows BBC’s apologylast month for the “unacceptable” handling of complaints from CAMERA Arabic.

“We apologise for the unacceptable delay and will ensure formal responses are issued as soon as possible,” a BBC representative had said regarding the network’s failure to address most of the 26 complaints CAMERA Arabic submitted since May 2021.

In wake of the rare apology, BBC upheld and corrected every single one of the outstanding CAMERA Arabic complaints.

“Last month’s apology plus the tens of corrections, followed by this month’s revelations about internal warnings and the disengagement from the antisemitic Abdel Bari Atwan, are testament to the impact of CAMERA Arabic’s unprecedented work,” said Tamar Sternthal, director of CAMERA’s Israel office. “By exposing deeply flawed coverage that had previously been subjected to zero internal or external scrutiny, CAMERA Arabic is raising awareness within the media outlets’ English-speaking leadership.”

“CAMERA Arabic is instrumental in ensuring BBC accountability to the British license fee payer who fund this service,” said Hadar Sela, co-editor of CAMERA UK, said of the network’s Arabic coverage. “Beyond reminding the BBC that Arabic-language reporting is subject to the exact same editorial standards as English-language reporting, CAMERA Arabic successfully placed BBC Arabic’s biased coverage on the public radar.”

A bipartisan group of MPs and peers will undertake an investigation of BBC’s coverage of Israel and Jews, the _Chronicle_ revealed.


(full article online)










						Press Advisory: BBC 'Read the Riot Act' to Journalists Following CAMERA Arabic Scrutiny
					

CAMERA Arabic’s intensive scrutiny of BBC’s Arabic coverage of Israel and the Middle East and the systematic documentation of its egregious shortcomings in reporting




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The 2022 FIFA World Cup in Qatar is likely to be remembered as one of the more politically–charged international sports competitions of recent decades. It seems that even Western news agencies are taking part in the political games, abandoning their professional role as impartial observers on the sidelines.

Thus, on two separate occasions since the commencement of the games, AFP’s Arabic reporting from Qatar significantly diverged from the agency’s coverage in English, French and Spanish. In both cases, the Arabic reports concealed facts that were unflattering to the competition’s Qatari regime organizers, namely the way fans and authorities treated foreign sports journalists.

The first Arabic report, from Nov. 28, completely whitewashed the abuse directed at Israeli journalists and fans in Qatar during the tournament. After quoting an middle-aged Israeli fan, who said he feels “like I’m watching the World Cup in disguise. The atmosphere towards us is hostile,” AFP then falsely reported: “But with the exception of refusing to speak to Israeli media, no incidents against Israelis during their stay in Qatar have been reported.”

The English, French, Spanish and Portuguese versions of the same report did not contain this fabrication intended to undermine the Israeli’s statement about the hostility hurled at Israelis.




World Cup fans direct antisemitic remarks at Channel 13 (Israel) reporter Tal Shorrer, Nov. 12, 2022 (Footage from Remee’s Twitter account, with translation by CAMERA Arabic)
In fact, Israeli journalists encountered, documented and reported fans’ attempts to disrupt their broadcasts and intimidate them, including with the use of antisemitic slurs. The Qatari security services’ tolerance of this harassment targeting Israelis stands in stark contrast to the widely-reported clamp down against peaceful fans publicly expressing political opinions unrelated to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

AFP’s Dec. 10 Arabic report covered the tragic death of American sports journalist Grant Wahl, who dropped dead during the Dec. 9 match between Argentina and the Netherlands.

Unlike the English, French, Spanish, German and Chinese versions of the same report, the Arabic edition completely omitted the fact that Qatari police had earlier detained Wahl because he sported a rainbow t-shirt supporting the LGBTQ community. The English text, but not the Arabic, had reported:



> In their statement [regarding Wahl’s death, Qatar’s World Cup] organisers did not mention an incident just before the November 21 group match between the United States and Wales when Wahl was stopped as he entered the stadium for wearing a rainbow shirt in support of LGBTQ rights.


This information potentially assumes new relevance and urgency in light of Wahl’s brother’s claim that the sports reporter was killed because of his protest in support of gays.

Notably, an earlier, shorter version of the Arabic report did initially mention the incident in passing, but AFP’s later story ignored it completely, despite the fact that the follow up article was longer.

Other Arabic-language Western media outlets did report the noteworthy information about Wahl’s detainment, among them CNN, BBC, Alhurra and Independent Arabia (via Reuters Arabic).

Although CAMERA Arabic quickly contacted AFP regarding the shortcomings in both Arabic reports, the news agency failed to amend the articles in line with their own coverage in other languages.

AFP’s failure to address disparities between its Arabic coverage and its reporting in other languages became a pattern long before the current championship. Corrections are few and far between, with Arabic reports typically remaining uncorrected.  





			https://www.camera.org/article/lost-in-translation-afps-arabic-coverage-of-political-turmoil-at-2022-world-cup-games/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The newspaper’s revelations about the internal recriminations and removal of Atwan from the network’s guest list follows BBC’s apologylast month for the “unacceptable” handling of complaints from CAMERA Arabic.
> 
> “We apologise for the unacceptable delay and will ensure formal responses are issued as soon as possible,” a BBC representative had said regarding the network’s failure to address most of the 26 complaints CAMERA Arabic submitted since May 2021.
> 
> In wake of the rare apology, BBC upheld and corrected every single one of the outstanding CAMERA Arabic complaints.
> 
> “Last month’s apology plus the tens of corrections, followed by this month’s revelations about internal warnings and the disengagement from the antisemitic Abdel Bari Atwan, are testament to the impact of CAMERA Arabic’s unprecedented work,” said Tamar Sternthal, director of CAMERA’s Israel office. “By exposing deeply flawed coverage that had previously been subjected to zero internal or external scrutiny, CAMERA Arabic is raising awareness within the media outlets’ English-speaking leadership.”
> 
> “CAMERA Arabic is instrumental in ensuring BBC accountability to the British license fee payer who fund this service,” said Hadar Sela, co-editor of CAMERA UK, said of the network’s Arabic coverage. “Beyond reminding the BBC that Arabic-language reporting is subject to the exact same editorial standards as English-language reporting, CAMERA Arabic successfully placed BBC Arabic’s biased coverage on the public radar.”
> 
> A bipartisan group of MPs and peers will undertake an investigation of BBC’s coverage of Israel and Jews, the _Chronicle_ revealed.
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press Advisory: BBC 'Read the Riot Act' to Journalists Following CAMERA Arabic Scrutiny
> 
> 
> CAMERA Arabic’s intensive scrutiny of BBC’s Arabic coverage of Israel and the Middle East and the systematic documentation of its egregious shortcomings in reporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


Those CAMERA clowns are at it again. They bitch about everything even if it is true.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Palestinian prime minister Mohammed Shtayyeh met with Palestinian filmmakers on Tuesday and gave them one message: produce pro-Palestinian propaganda.

He stated, "The strength of our narrative in the face of poisonous funding lies in its sincerity, and every Palestinian has a narrative that must be told, and *supporting the cinema sector in Palestine is one form of steadfastness.* The private sector and society *must *participate in it *alongside the government*."

Shtayyeh stressed the importance of film as propaganda, in "highlighting our Palestinian cause and its justice, and communicating it to the world through cinematic and documentary works, because it leaves a great impact on the hearts of peoples around the world ."

The PA ministry of culture intends to create a committee to regulate the film industry - meaning, not to allow any films that do not adhere to the Palestinian, anti-Israel narrative. 

If there was any independence in Palestinian cinema to date, it is certainly gone now. Not that Palestinian filmmakers ever showed a desire to create films that counter their narrative: their smiling faces above show that they have no problem whatsoever with being told what kinds of films they will be allowed to make. 











						Palestinian prime minister insists that Palestinian films must be anti-Israel propaganda - and soon it will be policy
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss 2
SUBTOPIC: The Future is Now Here!
※→ Sixties Fan,  et al,

Both of these journalist contributions tell us something about what the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) is as important towards reenforcing the morale of their constituency.  Both of these presentations represent nothing more than a new 21st Century face masking the reduction in real support.



Sixties Fan said:


> I'm moved by the Palestinian solidarity at the World Cup. I hope it's not being exploited
> 
> 
> Expressions of Palestinian solidarity at the World Cup are abundant. However, the reality of what it means for the region is more complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com


*(COMMENT)*

World Cup Football is really all about the sport.  The 100K fans in Qatar’s stadium came to cheer on something.  They are a naturally cheerful crowd.  But the "Solidarity Movement," while visible, had no more significance in the proceedings than would have the presentation of the Best in Show by the AKC National Championship would have drawn.




​


Sixties Fan said:


> It is pretty obvious that this is no tank. The treads are not moving, for one. It is merely a truck with a covering - essentially, a parade float. It might be made of papier-mâché.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallywood: Hamas introduces a "tank"
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


*(COMMENT)

Stealth:*  I saw the video of the HoAP parading the Tank through the streets.  It made no sound, had no heat or exhaust, and the tracks did not have any impact on the road because they did not turn.  This is a new breakthrough in battlefield technology.

I can only imagine the energy it would have to throw at this bad boy in order to destroy it.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

This morning, some 70,000 Muslims are reported to have visited the Temple Mount - a much higher number than a normal Friday, when between 40,000 and 50,000 typically come during winter months.

Thousands more visited the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, spilling into the streets.

Why so many? 

Because of Chanukah!

All week, there have been calls in Arabic media for Muslims to visit the Al Aqsa Mosque_ en masse_ because Jewish groups are asking Jews to visit the Mount on Chanukah, since the miracle of the oil happened there. 

Which means that tens of thousands of Muslims came not because they wanted to worship there, but in order to express Jew-hatred ahead of Chanukah. If it wasn't for a Jewish holiday, they wouldn't be there.

The preacher at the mosque, Sheikh Muhammad Hussein, said, "We categorically reject any violation of Al-Aqsa Mosque and its sanctity by the occupation, its aides, settlers and groups."

For these Muslims, worship is a form of antisemitism.

As usual, even though record (non-Ramadan) numbers of Arabs are visiting the Mount, every article about the crowd emphasizes how Israel tried to stop them from coming, and that they somehow prevailed. 










						70,000 Muslims indirectly celebrate Chanukah on the Temple Mount
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Hollie

It's impossible to be surprised that the Islamic terrorists are still using UNRWA schools as places to wage gee-had.

The usual response from UNRWA will be ''we didn't know'' and ''islamic terrorist franchises - you shouldn't do this''.

This is just the continuing pattern of Islamic terrorists using schools and neighborhoods as gee-had war zones and the international community literally encourages it by taking no punitive action. 












						IDF reveals new terrorist rocket launch sites near Gazan schools
					

This development comes about two weeks after the U.N.'s Palestinian refugee agency, UNRWA, disclosed that the ground beneath one of its schools had fallen—and that the construction of a Hamas




					www.clevelandjewishnews.com
				




The IDF announced on Wednesday that more cases of Hamas employing children as human shields are now being revealed.

This development comes about two weeks after the U.N.’s Palestinian refugee agency, UNRWA, disclosed that the ground beneath one of its schools had fallen—and that the construction of a Hamas terrorist tunnel caused the collapse. The agency said in a statement that after “recently” identifying the cavity, it had protested strongly to the relevant authorities in Gaza to “express outrage and condemnation.”

“Hamas stationed a rocket launch site adjacent to the Mo’ath Bin Jabal school in the Shejaiya neighborhood of Gaza City. Near the school, which UNRWA uses as a shelter during emergencies, is a Hamas rocket launch site,” stated the IDF.


----------



## Hollie

Can someone _please, please_ alert Hamas? Why are they not launching rockets at Israel from UNRWA schoolyards?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hamas issued this press release in English:




> The planned mass incursions into the Al-Aqsa Mosque, orchestrated by Israeli settler groups under the cover and protection of the hardline right-wing Israeli occupation government to mark the* so-called Hanukkah holiday*, constitute a dangerous development* aimed at provoking the feelings of the Palestinian people and of all Muslims. *
> 
> We hold the Israeli occupation government fully responsible for* the repercussions of such raids and provocations*. We emphasise that such policies and incursions *threaten to explode the situation*in the face of the Israeli occupation and colonial settlers.
> 
> We call on the Palestinian citizens of Jerusalem, the West Bank, and the Palestinian territories occupied in 1948 to defend the Al-Aqsa Mosque by intensifying their presence at the Muslim sacred compound in order to foil all schemes intended to impose a new fait accompli and divide the Al-Aqsa Mosque temporally and spatially.
> 
> The Palestinian people will continue to defend the Al-Aqsa compound with all means possible and at any cost.


Note that even in English, the antisemitism shines through. Not only are they saying that Jews hve no rights to visit our most sacred site, and not only are they saying that the only reason Jews might want to visit the site is specifically to provoke Muslims, and not only are they saying that their own natural violence that might erupt in the anger of seeing Jews walking around peacefully would be the Jews' fault, but they imply that Chanukah itself is a fake holiday - "so-called Hanukkah holiday" - perhaps as an excuse to do these "provocations."
In Arabic, of course, they are even more strident in their threats.



> Abu Obeida, the military spokesman for the Martyr Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, the military arm of the Islamic Resistance Movement Hamas, *called on the masses of our people and our nation to mobilize to protect the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque* in the face of the continuous crimes of the occupation, stressing that* the battle *with the occupation is long, extended, complex and has multiple fronts, mechanisms and means.
> Today, Sunday, Abu Obeida stressed that the occupation's threats about the further storming of Al-Aqsa are serious, and indicate the nature of the criminal structure that came to power in the entity, adding, "This requires a state of alert for our people and our nation to protect the place of their Prophet from this miserable fragmentation."
> He stressed that the battle of Saif al-Quds (2021 Gaza war) was the detonator that exploded latent energies and removed the ashes from blazing embers in the occupied West Bank, Jerusalem and occupied Palestine in the year 48, and *was an inspiring mode*l.
> Abu Obeida called on our revolutionary youth in the West Bank, Jerusalem and the occupied Palestinian interior, to continue to *escalate the resistance*against the occupation and settlers, stressing that the extended and escalating resistance movement is the natural state to respond to aggression and establish the next liberation stage.
> He added, "We are facing a battle of existence, right, history, and the future, but victory is an hour's patience, and if the martyrs are planted despite the pain, a revolution and a real victory will grow."







Leaders of Hamas and Islamic Jihadmet in Lebanon, somehow escaping the Gaza "open air prison" whenever they want to, and they included threats to Israel for Jews visiting the Temple Mount:




> Deputy Head of the Political Bureau of the Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas), Sheikh Mujahid Saleh Al-Arouri, Secretary-General of the Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine, met with Brother Mujahid Ziyad Al-Nakhala, in the Lebanese capital, Beirut,  yesterday .
> The two parties emphasized joint cooperation in strengthening and* activating the resistance of our people in all of Palestine* in the face of the Zionist occupation and criminality, especially in the West Bank, and to confront the Zionist plans that seek to undermine the resistance and liquidate the Palestinian cause, the aggressive threats targeting Jerusalem, and *the repeated storming of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque.*



The inflammatory and inciteful rhetoric isn't only the domain of Hamas and Islamic Jihad terror groups. Jordanian officials joined the anti-Chanukah, anti-Jewish party:



> Secretary-General of the Royal Commission for Jerusalem Affairs, Abdullah Kanaan, confirmed that *the concept of holidays is usually associated with peace, unlike what is happening in occupied Palestine, which activates and intensifies the Israeli attacks and incursions against the Islamic and Christian sanctities in the city of Jerusalem.*
> He said that the Jews perform alleged rituals related to their festivals in a way that threatens the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque directly,  and makes the idea of demolishing the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque and establishing the alleged temple in its place a sacred religious principle, as is the case in *the doctrine of the holiday (Hanukkah), which provokes the feelings of Muslims and Christians* whose sanctities are also exposed. It clearly shows the occupation's plans to Judaize Jerusalem, and efforts to change the existing historical situation, *which endangers peace and security in the region and the world.*



The Ammon News site then goes on a bizarre, antisemitic reading of history, not only denying Jewish history itself but then blaming Jews celebrating Jewish holidays for Arabs slaughtering Jews:




> Today, Sunday, the Jews began their celebrations of the Hanukkah or Lights)festival, which is a celebration to commemorate the *so-called alleged temple,* and to restore freedom of worship to the Jewish people after the success of the popular revolution led by Judah Maccabee and his brothers,*according to legends on which they built their fabricated beliefs*, and at the same time they oppress Muslims and Christians in the occupied territories *to prevent them from celebrating their festivals.*
> 
> The Jewish holidays, including Hanukkah, are *dominated by the nature of violations and assaults in alleged religious dress, *which creates a difficult and even dangerous reality for Jerusalemites by preventing them from freedom of worship, and the exercise of economic and social activities, due to checkpoints, closures, *holding Talmudic prayers, lighting candlesticks, and incursions by herds of settlers *under protection and direct participation of the Israeli police and army.
> 
> It is noteworthy that the *Zionist gangs carried out an attack during the Prophet Musa season on 4/4/1920 under the pretext of celebrating the Jewish Passover*, and on 8/15/1929, which coincided with the celebration of the Prophet’s birthday, *they attacked the Palestinians under the pretext of celebrating the day of the alleged destruction of the Temple*, so that occupied Palestine would witness the Buraq Revolution.



This isn't "anti-Zionism." This is Jew-hatred, and anyone who denies this simple equation supports it.












						Hamas threatens war resulting from Jews visiting the Temple Mount during Chanukah; Jordan joins the antisemitic, anti-Chanukah jihad
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Lately, anti-Israel groups like Samidoun, Within Our Lifetime and others have started a campaign to pressure the US to free three prisoners who were convicted of sending millions of dollars to Hamas terrorists in the Holy Land Foundation case:






The lies are egregious. Since  many people do not recall the case from the 2000s, here is a refresher on exactly what these people did and why they are in prison.

These are excerpts from a press release from the Department of Justice, May 27, 2009. that described the details of the case:




> Today, in federal court in Dallas, U.S. District Judge Jorge A. Solis sentenced the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development (HLF) and five of its leaders following their convictions by a federal jury in November 2008 on charges of *providing material support to Hamas, a designated foreign terrorist organization.*
> 
> HLF was incorporated by Shukri Abu Baker, Mohammad El-Mezain, and Ghassan Elashi. Mufid Abdulqader and Abdulrahman Odeh worked as fund raisers. Together, with others, they provided material support to the Hamas movement.
> 
> Shukri Abu Baker, 50, of Garland, Texas, was sentenced to a total of 65 years in prison. He was*convicted of 10 counts of conspiracy to provide, and the provision of, material support to a designated foreign terrorist organization; 11 counts of conspiracy to provide, and the provision of, funds, goods and services to a Specially Designated Terrorist; 10 counts of conspiracy to commit, and the commission of, money laundering; one count of conspiracy to impede and impair the Internal Revenue Service (IRS); and one count of filing a false tax return.*
> 
> Ghassan Elashi, 55, of Richardson, Texas, was sentenced to a total of 65 years in prison. He was convicted on* the same counts as Abu Baker, and one additional count of filing a false tax return.*
> 
> Mufid Abdulqader, 49, of Richardson, Texas, was sentenced to a total of 20 years in prison. He was convicted on* one count of conspiracy to provide material support to a designated foreign terrorist organization, one count of conspiracy to provide goods, funds, and services to a specially designated terrorist, and one count of conspiracy to commit money laundering.*
> 
> The Court reaffirmed the jury’s* $12.4 million money judgment against all the defendants*, with the exception of El Mezain, who was not convicted of money laundering.
> 
> *From its inception, HLF existed to support Hamas*. Before HLF was designed as a Specially Designated Terrorist by the Treasury Department and shut down in December 2001, it was the largest U.S. Muslim charity. It was based in Richardson, Texas, a Dallas suburb. The "material support statute," as it is commonly referred to, was enacted in 1996 as part of the Antiterrorism and Effective Death Penalty Act. That statute recognizes that money is fungible, and that *money in the hands of a terrorist organization — even if for so called charitable purposes — supports that organization’s overall terrorist objectives.*
> 
> The government presented evidence at trial that, as the U.S. began to scrutinize individuals and entities in the U.S. who were raising funds for terrorist groups in the mid-1990s, *the HLF intentionally hid its financial support for Hamas behind the guise of charitable donations. *HLF and these five defendants provided approximately *$12.4 million in support to Hamas and its goal of creating an Islamic Palestinian state by eliminating the State of Israel through violent jihad.*
> 
> The government’s case included testimony that in the early 1990's, *Hamas’ parent organization, the Muslim Brotherhood, planned to establish a network of organizations in the U.S. to spread a militant Islamist message and raise money for Hamas.* The government’s case also included testimony about *Hamas material found in zakat committees.* The defendants sent HLF-raised funds to Hamas-controlled zakat committees and charitable societies in the West Bank and Gaza. Zakat is an Arabic word referring to the religious obligation to give alms.
> 
> HLF became the chief fundraising arm for the Palestine Committee in the U.S. created by the Muslim Brotherhood to support Hamas. According to a wiretap of a 1993 Palestine Committee meeting in Philadelphia, former HLF President and CEO *Shukri Abu Baker, spoke about playing down their Hamas ties in order to keep raising money in the U.S.* Another wiretapped phone call included Abdulrahman Odeh, HLF’s New Jersey representative, *referring to a suicide bombing as "a beautiful operation."*
> 
> The government also presented evidence tha*t several HLF defendants have family members who are Hamas leaders, *including *Hamas’ political chief, Mousa Abu Marzook, who is married to a cousin of Ghassan Elashi*, HLF’s former Chairman of the Board. Ghassan Elashi, who also served as the vice-president of marketing for Infocom Corporation, is currently serving an 80-month sentence following his conviction on several charges related to export violations.
> 
> *The defendants provided financial support to the families of Hamas martyrs, detainees, and activists knowing and intending that such assistance would support the Hamas terrorist organization.* Since 1995, when it first became illegal to provide financial support to Hamas, HLF provided approximately $12.4 million in funding to Hamas through various Hamas-affiliated committees and organizations located in Palestinian-controlled areas and elsewhere.
> 
> During trial, the government also presented evidence that HLF was so concerned about investigators uncovering the group’s intentions that they kept a manual entitled "The Foundation’s Policies and Procedures." HLF followed various security procedures outlined in the manual to include hiring a security company to search the HLF for listening devices, ordering defendant Haitham Maghawri, a fugitive, t*o take training on advanced methods in detecting wiretaps,* *shredding documents after board meetings, and maintaining incriminating documents in off-site locations.*



And now they claim that these Hamas supporters were merely sending money to orphans and widows.

You cannot believe a word that the anti-Israel groups say. 










						Israel haters trying to pressure the US to free people who gave Hamas millions of dollars
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Lately, anti-Israel groups like Samidoun, Within Our Lifetime and others have started a campaign to pressure the US to free three prisoners who were convicted of sending millions of dollars to Hamas terrorists in the Holy Land Foundation case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies are egregious. Since  many people do not recall the case from the 2000s, here is a refresher on exactly what these people did and why they are in prison.
> 
> These are excerpts from a press release from the Department of Justice, May 27, 2009. that described the details of the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now they claim that these Hamas supporters were merely sending money to orphans and widows.
> 
> You cannot believe a word that the anti-Israel groups say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel haters trying to pressure the US to free people who gave Hamas millions of dollars
> 
> 
> Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elderofziyon.blogspot.com


Governments lie. ~ Izzy Stone

Terrorism is a political not a legal designation.

Free the Holy Land Five: Palestinian Prisoners in US Jails​

Miko Peled: Injustice: The Story of the Holy Land Foundation Five​


----------



## MartyNYC

In Israel, President Biden declares himself a Zionist. “Every chance to return to this great country, where the ancient roots of the Jewish people date back to biblical times, is a blessing” 

Biden in Israel: You don't need to be a Jew to be a Zionist


----------



## Sixties Fan

In October, at least eight Palestinians died when their the boat they were on to try to enter Europe sank off the coast of Tunisia.

Their bodies were returned to Gaza over the weekend and their funerals were held.

Hazem Qassem, a spokesman for the Hamas movement, said, "We  mourn the *martyrs of the siege* who were killed off the Tunisian coast, and we extend our sincere condolences and great sympathy to their honorable families, asking God Almighty to grant them patience and solace."

In a press statement Sunday, Qassem held Israel fully responsible for their deaths.

Gazans, however, blamed a different party: Hamas itself.




> “The government that governs us here is the reason. It’s to blame. It’s to blame,” said Naheel Shaath, whose 21-year-old son Adam was among the dead. “I blame all officials here who don’t care for the youths or provide job opportunities for them.”
> 
> “Our children are drowning in the sea and their children are enjoying luxury. Isn’t this unfair?” Mrs. Shaath said.
> 
> Another family, the al-Shaers, buried their son, 21-year-old Mohammed. But his younger brother Maher, 20, is still missing. They were on the same doomed boat.
> 
> Their mother, Amina, blamed Hamas for the family's misery.
> 
> “What do we see in Gaza? We only see oppression," she said. "They are suffocating the youth and the youth flee because of their suffocation.”


Hamas wants to blame Israel to take off the heat from itself. Jews, of course, are the natural targets for blame. And Palestinians know when they are being manipulated by their own leaders. 

The route that took the Gazans to that boat was quite circuitous. They went to Turkey, presumably by air since Turkey accepts Gazans, but instead of trying their luck there, they went from Turkey to Egypt, traveled to Libya, and then tried to cross the Mediterranean a third time, hoping to eventually make it to Belgium.

Turkey is supposedly very hospitable for Palestinians, so it is strange that they went from Turkey back to Egypt. Presumably they flew to Turkey from Cairo after crossing the Gaza border at Rafah. 

There is more to this story, perhaps Palestinians are not as welcome in Turkey as we are told. 











						Gazans die in boat disaster off Tunisia. Guess who Hamas blames?
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

St. Louis @KSDKNews promotes false propaganda about an American girl detained for no reason by Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In principle, there are two countervailing hypotheses by which to account for the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. According to prevailing conventional wisdom, the fuel of the conflict is the lack of Palestinian Arab self-determination, and all the Palestinian Arabs aspire to, is to establish a state for themselves. There is however an alternative proposition, diametrically opposed to the former – and which in light of the deeds and declarations of the Palestinians themselves - appears the more plausible.



According to this alternative explanation, the fuel of the conflict is not the lack of Palestinian Arab self-determination, but the existence of Jewish self-determination and as long as Jewish self-determination continues, so will the conflict. Moreover, according to the alternative explanation, the goal of the Palestinian Arabs is not to establish a state for themselves but to dismantle a state for others –the Jews.



The question which now must be addressed is: _Which of these two alternative hypotheses has the greater explanatory power?_



The answer seems to be unequivocally in favor of the latter – for it provides eminently plausible explanations for a range of events that the former is totally unable to account for.

For example:


It explains why every territorial proposal, which would have allowed the Palestinian Arabs to create a state of their own (from the 1947 partition plan, through Ehud Barak's offer at Camp David in 2000, to Ehud Olmert's far-reaching—some might say irresponsible—proposal in 2006), never satisfied them and why all were rejected by them.
It explains why only the total negation of Jewish independence appears acceptable to the Palestinian Arabs, as evidenced not only by their abovementioned rejection of any viable offer of a "two-state solution", but also by much of Palestinian rhetoric and symbolism, which invariably portrays the whole the Land of Israel, from the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River, as constituting part of Arab Palestine.
It explains why the Palestinian Arabs originally eschewed any claims for national sovereignty over the pre-1967 "West Bank" and Gaza—as evidenced by the explicit text of their original National Charter. Formulated in 1964, years before Israel had any presence in the "West Bank", the Charter (in Article 24) explicitly refrains from any aspirations on the part of the Palestinians to "exercise any territorial sovereignty over the 'West Bank' in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, [or] on the Gaza Strip... "—which they now claim as their historic homeland.
It also explains why the millions of Palestinian Arabs, the largest demographic group in Jordan, resign themselves to the non-Palestinian rule by a Hashemite Bedouin monarch, who belongs to the non-Palestinian minority in the land –clearly indicating that Palestinian Arabs are not averse to non-Palestinian rule, only to Jewish rule.
It explains not only why the Palestinian-Arabs rejected the far-reaching generosity of the 2000 Barak proposals, but also the violent manner in which they rejected it. For although these proposals did include a proviso insisting on "end of conflict", they were unprecedented in the concessions offered towards making a Palestinian state a feasible prospect. However, the ferocity of the repudiation by the Palestinian Arabs seems to indicate that even these were far short of their real demands. After all, if they were only marginally inadequate, it would be reasonable to expect that the Palestinians would have preferred to negotiate the details of issues in contention, rather than launch such an extensive wave of fierce and destructive violence. This is a response that seems explicable if, and only if, "end of conflict" is an unacceptable concept for them.


It explains why the Palestinian-Arabs rejected the expansive—some might venture "excessive"—largesse of the 2006 proposal put forward by Ehud Olmert, addressing virtually all the Palestinian-Arabs' demands—see here. Significantly, Olmert's expression of frustration, astonishment, and puzzlement, which he conveyed in a lengthy_ Washington Post_ Op-Ed, starkly underlines the inadequacy of the assumption that the Palestinian-Arabs genuinely wish to negotiate the establishment of their own state with Israel. He wrote: "To this day, I cannot understand why the Palestinian leadership did not accept the far-reaching and unprecedented proposal I offered them" and suggested "It would be worth exploring the reasons that the Palestinians rejected my offer…. "



Indeed, it would!!!


It explains why the Palestinian-Arabs stubbornly insist on the "right of return", which would imply placing hundreds of thousands of Palestinian Arab descendants (and possibly even more), now living in Arab countries, under Israeli jurisdiction. This is a demand that really tears the mask off Palestinian Arabintentions for it is a position hardly consistent with an alleged desire to be free of "oppressive" Israeli control... or with an equitable two-state solution.


By contrast, none of the above phenomena can be reconciled with the explanation propounded by the advocates of the conventional wisdom hypothesis.



Accordingly, one can but wonder on which of these hypotheses it would be prudent for Israel to base its future policies: The hypothesis which can account for all these phenomena; or the hypothesis which accounts for none of them…???










						"Palestine"—Two countervailing hypotheses
					

Do the Palestinian-Arabs genuinely wish to establish a state for themselves?  Or do they really wish to dismantle the state of the Jews? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> In principle, there are two countervailing hypotheses by which to account for the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. According to prevailing conventional wisdom, the fuel of the conflict is the lack of Palestinian Arab self-determination, and all the Palestinian Arabs aspire to, is to establish a state for themselves. There is however an alternative proposition, diametrically opposed to the former – and which in light of the deeds and declarations of the Palestinians themselves - appears the more plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> According to this alternative explanation, the fuel of the conflict is not the lack of Palestinian Arab self-determination, but the existence of Jewish self-determination and as long as Jewish self-determination continues, so will the conflict. Moreover, according to the alternative explanation, the goal of the Palestinian Arabs is not to establish a state for themselves but to dismantle a state for others –the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> The question which now must be addressed is: _Which of these two alternative hypotheses has the greater explanatory power?_
> 
> 
> 
> The answer seems to be unequivocally in favor of the latter – for it provides eminently plausible explanations for a range of events that the former is totally unable to account for.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> It explains why every territorial proposal, which would have allowed the Palestinian Arabs to create a state of their own (from the 1947 partition plan, through Ehud Barak's offer at Camp David in 2000, to Ehud Olmert's far-reaching—some might say irresponsible—proposal in 2006), never satisfied them and why all were rejected by them.
> It explains why only the total negation of Jewish independence appears acceptable to the Palestinian Arabs, as evidenced not only by their abovementioned rejection of any viable offer of a "two-state solution", but also by much of Palestinian rhetoric and symbolism, which invariably portrays the whole the Land of Israel, from the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River, as constituting part of Arab Palestine.
> It explains why the Palestinian Arabs originally eschewed any claims for national sovereignty over the pre-1967 "West Bank" and Gaza—as evidenced by the explicit text of their original National Charter. Formulated in 1964, years before Israel had any presence in the "West Bank", the Charter (in Article 24) explicitly refrains from any aspirations on the part of the Palestinians to "exercise any territorial sovereignty over the 'West Bank' in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, [or] on the Gaza Strip... "—which they now claim as their historic homeland.
> It also explains why the millions of Palestinian Arabs, the largest demographic group in Jordan, resign themselves to the non-Palestinian rule by a Hashemite Bedouin monarch, who belongs to the non-Palestinian minority in the land –clearly indicating that Palestinian Arabs are not averse to non-Palestinian rule, only to Jewish rule.
> It explains not only why the Palestinian-Arabs rejected the far-reaching generosity of the 2000 Barak proposals, but also the violent manner in which they rejected it. For although these proposals did include a proviso insisting on "end of conflict", they were unprecedented in the concessions offered towards making a Palestinian state a feasible prospect. However, the ferocity of the repudiation by the Palestinian Arabs seems to indicate that even these were far short of their real demands. After all, if they were only marginally inadequate, it would be reasonable to expect that the Palestinians would have preferred to negotiate the details of issues in contention, rather than launch such an extensive wave of fierce and destructive violence. This is a response that seems explicable if, and only if, "end of conflict" is an unacceptable concept for them.
> 
> 
> It explains why the Palestinian-Arabs rejected the expansive—some might venture "excessive"—largesse of the 2006 proposal put forward by Ehud Olmert, addressing virtually all the Palestinian-Arabs' demands—see here. Significantly, Olmert's expression of frustration, astonishment, and puzzlement, which he conveyed in a lengthy_ Washington Post_ Op-Ed, starkly underlines the inadequacy of the assumption that the Palestinian-Arabs genuinely wish to negotiate the establishment of their own state with Israel. He wrote: "To this day, I cannot understand why the Palestinian leadership did not accept the far-reaching and unprecedented proposal I offered them" and suggested "It would be worth exploring the reasons that the Palestinians rejected my offer…. "
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, it would!!!
> 
> 
> It explains why the Palestinian-Arabs stubbornly insist on the "right of return", which would imply placing hundreds of thousands of Palestinian Arab descendants (and possibly even more), now living in Arab countries, under Israeli jurisdiction. This is a demand that really tears the mask off Palestinian Arabintentions for it is a position hardly consistent with an alleged desire to be free of "oppressive" Israeli control... or with an equitable two-state solution.
> 
> 
> By contrast, none of the above phenomena can be reconciled with the explanation propounded by the advocates of the conventional wisdom hypothesis.
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, one can but wonder on which of these hypotheses it would be prudent for Israel to base its future policies: The hypothesis which can account for all these phenomena; or the hypothesis which accounts for none of them…???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestine"—Two countervailing hypotheses
> 
> 
> Do the Palestinian-Arabs genuinely wish to establish a state for themselves?  Or do they really wish to dismantle the state of the Jews? Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com





Sixties Fan said:


> but also by much of Palestinian rhetoric and symbolism, which invariably portrays the whole the Land of Israel, from the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River, as constituting part of Arab Palestine.


It is.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The most public aspect of this strategy is, of course, the Qatari network Al Jazeera, which has the facade of a legitimate news outlet, but is in fact a mélange of disinformation and incitement, and not only against the West. In fact, several Arab countries that severed ties with Qatar, claiming that the Qataris are terrorist financiers, demanded that the network be shut down as a condition for reestablishing ties.

These Arab states’ hostility to Qatar should not be surprising, given the country’s role in destabilizing the region. Although it hosts the Pentagon’s regional command, Qatar has long supported terrorism. For decades, it has opened its doors to Islamist terrorists, Taliban warlords and African insurgents who have taken innumerable innocent lives.

Qatar also gave sanctuary and succor to the late Muslim Brotherhood leader Yusuf al-Qaradawi, along with a platform to spread his radical message to the entire Muslim world. This shouldn’t have been surprising, given Qatar’s longstanding support for the Brotherhood. Indeed, when the Brotherhood’s candidate Mohamed Morsi won the 2012 Egyptian election, he quickly received a $7.5 billion loan from Qatar.

The leaders of the terror group Hamas, a branch of the Brotherhood, are regular guests in Qatar, and one of them, Ismail Haniyeh, has established permanent residence in hotels and villas worthy of a multi-millionaire. Millions of Qatari dollars flow into Gaza, no doubt to be diverted towards terrorist purposes. Clearly, Qatar is playing the same game with Hamas as it did with the Taliban, which opened a political office in Doha and used it as a base to take back control of Afghanistan.

The U.S. has also credibly accused the Qataris of harboring members of Iran’s terrorist Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corp (IRGC). Indeed, Qatar’s ties to Iran are legion. In Feb. 2022, 14 bilateral agreements were signed in Doha between Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi and Qatari Emir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, touching on everything from trade to energy and tourism. Even worse, when Argentina requested the arrest of Iran’s then-Vice President for Economic Affairs Mohsen Rezaee—a former top terrorist in the IRGC—for his involvement in the terrorist bombing of the AMIA Jewish community center in Buenos Aires, which killed 85 people, the Qataris ignored the request.

Qatar has made it clear that it supports terrorism and is, in fact, proud of doing so. Al Thani said in an interview with CNN in 2014: “I know that in America and some countries look at some movements as terrorist movements. … But we don’t. There are differences.” This played a major role in Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Bahrain and Egypt’s decision to cut ties with Qatar.

Of course, Qatar has its excuses. It is good at laundering its cash. The country’s rulers claim that they do not finance terrorism, only private citizens do so. This gives Doha plausible deniability even as billions pour into the European Union. How such a remarkable number of private citizens managed to lay their hands on such fantastical sums and funnel them into Europe and to terrorist groups like Al-Qaeda remains officially unknown.

This cash has ended up in the pockets of various European politicians and lobbyists. There was, for example, the thousands of dollars discovered in the home of former socialist MP Antonio Panzeri, head of the NGO Fight Impunity—NGOs being a favorite tool of the West’s enemies. Then there is E.U. Parliament Vice President Eva Kalili, who was found in possession of some 750,000 euros. There are also suspicions regarding MEPs Andrea Cozzolino of Italy and Marc Tarabella of Belgium, along with others.

This money, of course, had a specific purpose: to buy political support for Qatar. In particular, to induce European politicians to defend the emirate in the public square and help whitewash its involvement in terrorism and widespread human rights violations, which might offend European voters.

Thus far, Qatar has largely enjoyed impunity, promoting terror and bribing European politicians without consequence. This is strategy, part of a “cold war” waged by a state that supports extremism and violence. It is time for the Qataris to be held accountable.

(full article online)










						Qatar’s dirty game to undermine the West
					

Recent scandals have exposed the emirate’s strategy of corrupting European elites in order to whitewash its support for terror and extremism.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

On Thursday, the Palestinian Authority carried out an extensive arrest operation of Hamas terrorists all over Judea and Samaria, some in Area C, which is under full Israeli military and civilian control, Kan 11 reported Saturday night.

According to the 1995 Oslo 2 agreement, Area C constitutes close to 61% of the Judea and Samaria territory, to be “gradually transferred to Palestinian jurisdiction.” But as long as the transfer of territory has not taken place––and it hasn’t––all PA activity, from construction to chasing after terrorists, must be coordinated with Israel.


Nevertheless, PA security forces on Thursday entered Area C without coordination with Israel and without giving any advance notice, contrary to the agreements signed between Israel and the PA, under Israel’s nose, using civilian vehicles and wearing civilian clothes, kidnapped the Hamas members and returned with them to Area A, which is under full PA control.

Earlier last week, the PA security forces launched an operation to prevent Hamas rallies in Judea and Samaria, ahead of the terrorist group’s anniversary last Wednesday. Activists were detained for questioning and warned that holding rallies or waving Hamas flags would lead to their immediate arrest. Although planned support demonstrations were canceled, rallies in support of Hamas were held on PA Arab campuses, as well as in some villages.

Hamas, an offshoot of the Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood, was founded in 1987, soon after the start of the first Intifada. Its co-founder Sheik Ahmed Yassin said in 1987, and the Hamas Charter affirmed in 1988, that Hamas was founded to “liberate Palestine, including modern-day Israel, from Israeli occupation and to establish an Islamic state in the area that is now Israel, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip.” The group has stated that it would accept a truce if Israel withdrew to the 1967 borders, paid reparations, allowed free elections in the territories, and gave Arab refugees the right of return.

Several national religious ministers who will take office this week have announced their intent to curb the presence and activities of the Palestinian Authority in Area C.


(full article online)










						PA Arrests Hamas Terrorists in Area C without Coordination with Israel
					

Earlier last week, the PA security forces launched an operation to prevent Hamas rallies in Judea and Samaria.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Jews Celebrate Chanukah Deep Within The "Muslim Quarter" - Israel Unwired
					

Share on FacebookTweet WhatsappEvery year Jews from the Old Jewish Quarter, today’s “Muslim Quarter” along with government officials light Chanukah candles by the Kotel HaKatan, the Small Western Wall, which…




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Help the children of Gaza and PA ]


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Those CAMERA clowns are at it again. They bitch about everything even if it is true.



That you can't refute their material,
it's not their character that is wrong.


----------



## rylah

Sixties Fan said:


> ...but also by much of Palestinian rhetoric and symbolism, which invariably portrays the whole the Land of Israel, from the Mediterranean Sea to the Jordan River, as constituting part of* Arab Palestine*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Palestine"—Two countervailing hypotheses
> 
> 
> Do the Palestinian-Arabs genuinely wish to establish a state for themselves?  Or do they really wish to dismantle the state of the Jews? Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com





P F Tinmore said:


> It is.



Arab Palestine?

Arabs can't even pronounce that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> Arab Palestine?
> 
> Arabs can't even pronounce that.


Deflection.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Deflection.



Only a fact you can't address,
because it ruins the narrative of "Arab Palestine".

Rather than "liberation of Palestine", 
the goal is Arab imperialism.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


>





P F Tinmore said:


> Terrorism is a political not a legal designation.



Political views are not the subject of any criminal law.
It is common among criminals and their supporters
to manipulate people with lies and emotional
extortion to deny responsibility.

But if as you want, it's a political designation, then you admit
it's part of your political agenda to murder the chief Rabbi of Israel.









						'War crime': UN condemns deportation of terrorist who plotted to murder Rabbi Yosef
					

UN Human Rights Office criticizes Israel for deporting PFLP terrorist Salah Hamouri: A grave breach of the Fourth Geneva Convention.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Salah Hammouri, who was deported to France today, is a terrorist.

There is no doubt about that. He has admitted it. 

While newspapers say that he denied having anything to do with a plot to assassinate Israel's Sephardic chief rabbi, and that he was even a member of the PFLP, he admitted to the plot in his plea bargain. Moreover, he essentially admitted to and justified the plot in this PFLP website, no longer online, from 2011, which also calls him a member of the group ("comrade.")





Moreover, this PFLP website listed him as one of their members, #8, who participated in a hunger strike only this past September (autotranslated):






But this would-be assassin is labeled a "human rights defender" by the UN, by the International Federation of Human Rights, and Amnesty International. 

Which can only mean one of two things. Either these "human rights" organizations consider murdering Jewish Israelis to be a human right, or they don't believe that Jews in Israel are human to begin with. 

Either way, calling Hammouri a "human rights defender" proves that the term "human rights" has lost all meaning, and indeed means the opposite of its original definition.

In this, they agree with the PFLP itself, which makes that equation between murdering Jews and "human rights' explicit, as one of their officials said ten years ago:



> We reaffirm our commitment to our goals, principles, and inalienable Palestinian national rights. Some of which have been recognized and approved by international norms, principles, agreements, resolutions, international law and *human rights.*The *first of these rights* is the right of the Palestinian people to resist the occupation* by all means and methods.*



Every Palestinian understands "all means and methods" to include terrorism against civilians. 

"Human rights organizations'" defense of Hammouri indicates that they agree.










						War is peace. Freedom is slavery. Ignorance is strength. "Human rights defenders" want Jews to be killed.
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ I am still waiting for the day when terrorist family like this one is fully deported back to Arabia.  One terrorist family at a time.  Yes, that would eventually include the Abbas clan. Please, save these families future generations by deporting them]


Mass murdering terrorist Nasser Abu Hmeid died this morning of lung cancer in Israeli custody.

Abu Hmeid was a member of Fatah, Mahmoud Abbas' ruling party. His entire family is a family of terrorists; four of his brothers are in prison as well.

He was convicted of killing Israelis Eliyahu Cohen, Binyamin and Talia Kahane, Gad Rejwan, Yosef Habi, Eli Dahan and Salim Barakat. He also killed five Palestinian "collaborators."







If anyone deserved the death penalty, it was Hmeid.

But instead of that, for twenty years, Israel kept him in prison - allowing family visits, treating him according to international law. 

Last year he started suffering chest pains, and Israeli doctors diagnosed him with lung cancer. It was spreading fast. Israel hospitalized him multiple times. Last October he refused a surgery because he didn't like the security measures in the hospital for a mass murderer. (He agreed to the surgery in November.)

Israel spent tens of thousands, perhaps hundreds of thousands, of dollars to keep this piece of subhuman garbage alive - even though the survival rate for lung cancer is a mere 16%.

Meanwhile, while Israeli prison officials spent so much time and money to keep this terrorist alive, the Palestinian Authority kept saying that his lung cancer was Israel's fault, and they are now blaming his death on Israel - as they do with every prisoner who dies in custody, even though statistically Palestinian prisoners in Israeli prison have a far lower death rate than people out of prison, and a much lower death rate than prisoners in European countries. 

Al Manar is calling his death "medical homicide" - not just negligence, but claiming that Israel deliberately killed him!

And so is Mahmoud Abbas, while calling him a hero:



> President of the State of Palestine Mahmoud Abbas announced to our people, the fighters, and the free people of the world the death of *heroic *Martyr, prisoner, and commander Nasser Abu Hmeid, who died as a Martyr today as a result of the policy of deliberate medical neglect, ‘*slow murder*’.


Here is a summary of Abu Hmeid:

* He is a mass murderer who was part of the ruling Fatah party, who helped found the Al Aqsa Martyrs Brigades terror group during the Oslo process.

* He comes from a family of murderers, who have so far received over $1.5 million in payments from the Palestinian government.




* Palestinian children are taught to lionize and emulate him.

* Abu Hmeid is indeed a hero to Palestinians across the board. as well as to BDSers.

* Despite his villainy, Israel went above and beyond to treat him and keep him alive, spending Israeli taxpayer money for that purpose.

* Even so, the "moderate" Palestinian Authority president and prime minister portray him as a heroic role model for other Palestinians to follow.

* And they lie about his death, accusing Israel of "murder."

* You cannot find a single media outlet under the Palestinian Authority that will say anything negative about Abu Hmeid. And it would be very difficult to find even a single Palestinian from the PA in social media to condemn his murdering civilians.

This is the reality that Western media doesn't report. Palestinians are overwhelmingly in support of the most heinous murderers and terrorists, and their hate for Israel is so great that they will go to any lengths to lie about it.

This is several generations of people brainwashed to hate, taught this hate in their schools and media and by their own leaders. It isn't a situation of "two sides to the story." Only one side acts like this, without any dissent, without any debate even being allowed.

This is an entire culture that is conditioned, as their highest priority, to hate Jews.










						Everything you need to know about the conflict you can learn from the death of mass murderer Nasser Abu Hmeid
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Orient News reports:



> Last Sunday, we published a documented report on the Assad regime's confiscation of Palestinian property in Al-Hajar Al-Aswad and Palestine camps as part of a general plan to establish a sectarian Shiite southern suburb similar to that of Hezbollah in the Lebanese capital, Beirut.
> 
> The documented report referred to the confiscation of Palestinian property under flimsy pretexts, including the failure of one of the homeowners to pay a sum of one million Syrian pounds, equivalent to approximately $200, as a fine.
> 
> It must be noted that the Assad-Iranian sectarian scheme is still in its early infancy, and the new step came after the courts affiliated with the regime in the past made mock charges against the Palestinians to confiscate their property, as the matter sparked widespread reactions and protests, so the regime resorted to another path that appears to be apparently civil, penal, procedural, far removed from politics, hidden as much as possible from the media and the limelight, and of course without following the legal administrative procedures as they are in an authoritarian regime that does not originally establish the judiciary and justice.



The report goes on to say that the Palestinian factions are not saying a word about this. The Palestinian Authority and Fatah want to stay on the good side of Iran which is part of this scheme.

One potential roadblock is that the Palestinian camps - which were largely destroyed during the civil war - are controlled by UNRWA, and UNRWA would need to approve any takeover. But no one is rebuilding the camps as they are now, so in the future Assad could offer UNRWA some more remote land in exchange.











						Someone is kicking Palestinians out of their homes - and Palestinians don't say a word
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 100 years of wasting Arab minds and lives ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 100 years of wasted Arab minds and lives ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ 100 years of wasted Arab minds and lives ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ They mean what they say, but Christians do not hear them, even if they say it in English ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Who is listening?  What is the UN doing?  The EU?]


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  What does Iran have against Arabs? ]


----------



## Sixties Fan

The European Union (EU) Parliament has passed a resolution denouncing antisemitism in textbooks issued by the Palestinian Authority (PA).

Approved on the Dec. 14, the resolution cited “hatred, incitement to violence, and antisemitism” in textbooks given to hundreds of thousands of students as being in tension with European values and a “key impediment to the resolution of the conflict.”

“All schoolbooks and school materials funded by Union funds must be in line with [United Nations Educational, Scientific, and Cultural Organization] standards of peace, tolerance, coexistence and non-violence,” it added. “[The European Parliament]…strongly condemns the hate speech, violence, and antisemitism that continue to be found on Palestinian Authority education curricula.”

A review of the Palestinian Territories education system by Israeli education watchdog Impact-se, which was released in July, found that the UNRWA provided curriculum describes Jews as “impure and inherently treacherous” and teaches that murdering Israelis leads to glory and martyrdom. The findings were made after UNRWA’s maintaining several times that antisemitism was purged from Palestinian schools.


(full article online)









						‘Teaching of Antisemitism’: European Union Parliament Passes Resolution Condemning Bigotry in Palestinian Textbooks
					

Palestinian employees of UNRWA in Gaza City demonstrate against the US decision in Jan 2018 to cut contributions to the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The messages about a Palestinian killed last night being sent to the West and for internal consumption are quite different.

Under the Oslo Accords, Jews should have free access to  Joseph's Tomb in Shechem (Nablus), but because the PA refuses to follow the agreement, every few weeks scores of Jews visit the tomb in the middle of the night - so as to minimize any impact on area residents - and they are protected by IDF soldiers from the Palestinians who want to stop them from praying.

Make no mistake: the Palestinian opposition to Jews visiting Nablus is pure Jew-hatred. The religious Jews are not coming to build a settlement or to evict Arabs from their homes - they just want to pray and then to go home.




Overnight, Israeli forces protecting the worshipers came under heavy gunfire from the antisemites who hate the idea of Jews visiting a holy spot that existed way before anyone ever heard of "Palestinians." They fired back, injuring several of the militants. One, Ahmed Atef Daraghmeh, died.

Keep in mind that this happened the middle of the night. The only reason anyone would be outside the tomb at the time was to confront and try to block the Jews from worshipping. 

Now, as is so often the case, the messages that the Palestinians send to the world are completely different than the ones they tell themselves.




Palestinian prime minister Mohamed Shtayyeh sent a formal complaint to FIFA, demanding that they condemn Israel's "assassination" of Daraghmeh - because he was a member of the Thaqafi Tulkarm football team. Shtayyeh is telling the West that Daraghmeh was an innocent person who was deliberately targeted and murdered by Israel.  

At the exact same time, Hamas media is referring to Daraghmeh as a "mujahid martyr":


> The Islamic Resistance Movement " Hamas " celebrated the masses of our Palestinian people and our Arab and Islamic nation, its *fighter martyr, *Ahmed Atef Mustafa Daraghmeh (23 years), from Tubas, who rose at dawn today* in an armed clash while confronting the occupation forces' *incursion into the eastern region of Nablus.
> 
> In a statement today, Thursday, the movement confirmed that the martyrdom of the *Mujahid *Daraghmeh in the field of pride and honor while he was defending our people sends a message to the brutal enemy that he will not pass safely and our people are alert and ready to respond to the call of the homeland, and that the settlers who brag about storming Nablus with the protection of the occupation forces will find In their faces only bullets.



Daraghmeh lived in Tubas, some 20 kilometers away - meaning that he specifically traveled there just to try to stop Jews from worshiping at their holy site. And as such, he is now a hero.

But good luck seeing any Palestinian or Arab media mention that in English. 










						Hamas says he was a "mujahid" trying to stop Jews from prayer. The PA calls him a "soccer player" who was "assassinated."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Every so often, “activist” Sami Al-Arian emerges to opine on some domestic issue, reminding us of two things: He’s an inveterate liar who continues to whitewash his years of service to Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), and a disappointing number of American academics are willing to ignore that record and treat him as a credible voice.

Al-Arian joined academics and attorneys last Wednesday for a webinar on “Global War on Terrorism and Its Impact on Muslim Charitable Institutions.” It was sponsored by the Muslim Legal Fund of America (MLFA) in collaboration with Indiana University’s McKinney School of Law and its Muslim Philanthropy Initiative.

MLFA’s willingness to elevate Al-Arian is at least consistent. It helped fund his defense against terrorism-related charges and criminal contempt. But why did two Indiana University branches see merit in lending their school’s prestige to a man recorded exhorting an audience “Jihad is our path … Victory to Islam … Death to Israel”?

Al-Arian meant it literally, telling a 2020 academic meeting that the Muslim world “cannot realize its full potential without defeating and dismantling the Zionist project.”

No one on the MLFA/IU panel mentioned Al-Arian’s documented role on the PIJ shura council, or governing board, let alone the many times he publicly lied by denying any connection to the terrorist group.

(full article online)










						Palestinian Islamic Jihad ‘master manipulator’ among Indiana University’s ‘distinguished’ panelists
					

Sami Al-Arian has lied his way into the hearts of academics and Islamists.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

_Haaretz_, an influential Israeli media outlet whose name means “Land [of Israel],” has published a stylized map of “Palestine” erasing Israel.



The Dec. 19 article, “How ‘Baladi’ Became the Star of Israeli Cuisine and a Key to Palestinian Identity and Resistance,” (and in the Dec. 16 weekend print edition) includes an illustrated map of Israel and the Palestinian territories prepared by the Sarendib NGO which expunges Israel, referring only to “Palestine.” _Haaretz_‘s own caption uncritically adopted the organization’s erasure of Israel, initially stating: “A map showing baladi produce in Palestine by Sarendib, a Palestinian educational NGO based in Haifa.Credit: Sarendib 2022″
CAMERA’s Israel office reached out to _Haaretz, _urging either revision of the caption to correctly refer to Israel and the Palestinian territories, or clear designation of Sarendib’s terminology as problematic given that it erases Israel off the map.
Editors made a completely inconsequential edit to the digital version, adding scare quotes to the word “map,” as if that made the complete erasure of Israel any more acceptable. As one CAMERA Arabic researcher quipped, “Map is the one word that should not get air quotes, unlike ‘Palestine,’ ‘Palestinian’ and ‘educational,’ and probably also ‘NGO.'”

When CAMERA Arabic previously called out BBC Arabic for promoting a very similar Sarendib mapfeaturing Palestine from the river to the sea, the British news outlet subsequently pulled its promotional feature, demonstrating more accountability than _Haaretz_ on the same issue.
In 2020, CAMERA Arabic wrote about _Vogue Arabia_‘s laudatory piece on an “artistic” map erasing Israel:


> A map labelled “Palestine,” covering Israel, the West Bank and Gaza, is hateful and incites violence, no matter how many flowers bloom upon it. Such maps express a desire to eliminate the state of Israel, depriving its Jewish people of their right of self determination, meaning a sovereign, peaceful and prosperous life in their ancestral homeland. Even if [Turkish artist Adige] Batur’s vision for the elimination of the state of Israel would allow for some Jews to remain in “Palestine,” his artistic erasure of everything Jewish indicates a desire to assimilate the Jews of Israel and their communities into a hostile Arab environment that historically has shown little tolerance towards Jews and other minorities.


The same can be said of a map bursting with succulent, indigenous produce, even one published by “The Land of Israel” newspaper.
Indeed, Sarendib founder Malsam Arafat and her husband Omar Asi are quite open about their maps’ intentions. They explain (in Arabic 16:16) that the maps they create are deliberately “without occupation” (i.e., without Israel or Jews). Asi insists that it is important to present Palestine that way “even to children … the child sees that it is all Palestine.” The host continues: “[Palestine] as it was and as it must become,” to which Asi replies “exactly.”

At 9:24, Asi recounts that the food he chose to represent Jerusalem in the map which BBC Arabic later removed is a reference to a book by Hamas mass murderer Abdullah Barghouthi, a choice he hopes will expose children to “Palestinian prison literature.”

Sarendib’s maps apparently exceeded all expectations, not only roping in impressionable Palestinian youth, but also snagging a century-old institution, Zionist in name if not content.
_With research and translation by CAMERA Arabic._





			https://www.camera.org/article/haaretz-publishes-palestine-map-erasing-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ EU interference in Judea and Samaria is nothing new.  And PLEASE, stop calling it the West Bank, which it was for only 19 years .  Do something concrete, already ! ]

An Israeli organization consisting of more than 16,000 former military, security, and police officers called the revelation that the European Union is working on a Palestinian takeover of Area C of the West Bank “an act of blatant hostility and aggression.”

In an open letter sent Wednesday from the Israel Defense and Security Forum (IDSF) and addressed to Dimiter Tzantchev, head of the EU delegation to the State of Israel, the NGO slammed the EU for its confidential policy document revealed by media outlets on Tuesday.

The EU policy document gives an overview of the EU’s policy toward Area C, which is administered by Israel. The document shows that the EU is working with the Palestinian Authority on making Area C a part of a future Palestinian state. The EU criticizes Israeli policies of building in Area C, which the Israeli government calls by its biblical name, Judea and Samaria.

“According to our professional understanding of national security, the dominant terrain of Judea and Samaria in Area C is key strategic terrain that controls or can threaten most of the modern State of Israel’s infrastructure and strategic assets,” the letter stated. “The EU’s reported clandestine activity to undermine Israeli control in Area C and to advance illegal Palestinian development in those areas constitutes a clear and present threat to the security of the State of Israel, and is an act of blatant hostility and aggression.”


(full article online)









						Ex-Israeli Military Officers Call EU’s Area C Policy ‘Hostile And Aggressive’
					

Terracing and agricultural projects in Area C. Photo: Regavim. i24 News – An Israeli organization consisting of more than 16,000 …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Excuse the capital letters.  That is how it came out ]

Spot the difference. Two wire services covered the mass funeral of eight young Palestinians who drowned off the coast of Tunisia nearly two months ago, as they tried to escape Gaza for new lives in Europe.

Dealing with Gaza’s undoubted hardships, Reuters went for the same tired old explanation: blame Israel. Indeed, Hamas, the terrorist organization that rules over the Gaza Strip, is not mentioned once in the entire story:



> GAZA’S 2.3 MILLION PEOPLE ARE NO STRANGERS TO HARDSHIP, AFTER DECADES OF WAR WITH ISRAEL, ECONOMIC CLAMPDOWNS AIDED BY NEIGHBOURING EGYPT THAT STARVE THE ECONOMY AND SPLITS BETWEEN PALESTINIAN FACTIONS. ACCORDING TO THE WORLD BANK, UNEMPLOYMENT IN GAZA RUNS AT ABOUT 50% AND MORE THAN HALF ITS POPULATION LIVES IN POVERTY.”


SO CREDIT TO THE ASSOCIATED PRESS FOR DIGGING DEEPER IN ITS REPORT, “MASS FUNERAL IN GAZA DRAWS TEARS, RARE CRITICISM OF HAMAS”:



> ‘THE GOVERNMENT THAT GOVERNS US HERE IS THE REASON. IT’S TO BLAME. IT’S TO BLAME,’ SAID NAHEEL SHAATH, WHOSE 21-YEAR-OLD SON ADAM WAS AMONG THE DEAD. ‘I BLAME ALL OFFICIALS HERE WHO DON’T CARE FOR THE YOUTHS OR PROVIDE JOB OPPORTUNITIES FOR THEM.’
> ISRAEL AND EGYPT IMPOSED THE BLOCKADE AFTER HAMAS SEIZED CONTROL OF GAZA FROM THE INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED PALESTINIAN AUTHORITY IN 2007.
> ISRAEL SAYS THE CLOSURE, WHICH RESTRICTS THE MOVEMENT OF PEOPLE AND GOODS IN AND OUT OF THE TERRITORY, IS NEEDED TO PREVENT HAMAS FROM ARMING ITSELF. ISRAEL AND ITS WESTERN ALLIES HAVE BRANDED HAMAS, AN ISLAMIC GROUP SWORN TO ISRAEL’S DESTRUCTION, A TERRORIST GROUP. CRITICS SAY THE BLOCKADE AMOUNTS TO COLLECTIVE PUNISHMENT.
> THE BLOCKADE HAS STIFLED THE ECONOMY OF GAZA, WHERE UNEMPLOYMENT HOVERS NEAR 50%, AND RESIDENTS ARE USUALLY QUICK TO BLAME ISRAEL FOR THE DIFFICULT CONDITIONS. BUT INCREASINGLY, FAMILIES HAVE BEGUN TO COMPLAIN ABOUT HAMAS’ LEADERSHIP, CITING THE HIGH TAXES, ITS HEAVY-HANDED RULE AND A GROWING STREAM OF LEADERS, INCLUDING ITS SUPREME LEADER ISMAIL HANIYEH, WHO HAVE MOVED ABROAD TO MORE COMFORTABLE PLACES WITH THEIR FAMILIES.”



EVEN IF REUTERS’ REPORTER FAILED TO FIND ANYONE PREPARED TO CRITICIZE HAMAS, THE LEAST HE COULD DO WAS ADD THE RELEVANT CONTEXT CONCERNING THE REASONS BEHIND THE ISRAELI/EGYPTIAN BLOCKADE, AND HAMAS’ RESPONSIBILITY FOR GOVERNING THE GAZA STRIP.

SOMETIMES IT’S ONLY WHEN ONE MEDIA OUTLET INCLUDES THE CONTEXT THAT IT BECOMES OBVIOUS WHAT ANOTHER HAS MISSED. IN THIS PARTICULAR CASE, REUTERS HAS CLEARLY FAILED.











						Reuters and AP on Gaza Men Drowning: Spot the Difference
					

Rockets are launched by Palestinians into Israel, amid Israel-Palestinian fighting, in Gaza, August 7, 2022. Photo: Reuters/Mohammed Salem Spot the …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ EU interference in Judea and Samaria is nothing new.  And PLEASE, stop calling it the West Bank, which it was for only 19 years .  Do something concrete, already ! ]
> 
> An Israeli organization consisting of more than 16,000 former military, security, and police officers called the revelation that the European Union is working on a Palestinian takeover of Area C of the West Bank “an act of blatant hostility and aggression.”
> 
> In an open letter sent Wednesday from the Israel Defense and Security Forum (IDSF) and addressed to Dimiter Tzantchev, head of the EU delegation to the State of Israel, the NGO slammed the EU for its confidential policy document revealed by media outlets on Tuesday.
> 
> The EU policy document gives an overview of the EU’s policy toward Area C, which is administered by Israel. The document shows that the EU is working with the Palestinian Authority on making Area C a part of a future Palestinian state. The EU criticizes Israeli policies of building in Area C, which the Israeli government calls by its biblical name, Judea and Samaria.
> 
> “According to our professional understanding of national security, the dominant terrain of Judea and Samaria in Area C is key strategic terrain that controls or can threaten most of the modern State of Israel’s infrastructure and strategic assets,” the letter stated. “The EU’s reported clandestine activity to undermine Israeli control in Area C and to advance illegal Palestinian development in those areas constitutes a clear and present threat to the security of the State of Israel, and is an act of blatant hostility and aggression.”
> 
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Israeli Military Officers Call EU’s Area C Policy ‘Hostile And Aggressive’
> 
> 
> Terracing and agricultural projects in Area C. Photo: Regavim. i24 News – An Israeli organization consisting of more than 16,000 …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


Oslo expired.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The statement looks like it was dictated by the Palestinians themselves. 

Reading between the lines, the committee clearly knows that Palestinians torture prisoners and also do not do much to protect women victims of violence. But the statement is organized in a way to sweep those concerns under the rug, just asking for clarification so the PA can lie its way out of any embarrassing situation.

It would be comical if it wasn't real:








> The Committee against Torture today concluded its consideration of the initial report of the State of Palestine, with *Committee Experts praising the State of Palestine’s support for female victims of violence* and *raising questions *about conditions in detention centres and the lack of legislation defining and prohibiting torture.
> 
> Naoko Maeda, Committee Expert and Country Co-Rapporteur, said that a special unit and support network had been established to provide support services and shelter for female victims of violence. *These were commendable developments*. Ms. Maeda noted, however, that *gender-based violence and discrimination remained prevalent*. What legal frameworks were in place to combat gender-based violence, and what efforts had the State made to raise awareness about the issue?
> 
> Sébastien Touze, Country Co-Rapporteur for the State of Palestine and Committee Expert, said that *conditions of detention for detainees were of grave concern*. Up to 12 persons were housed in small cells; there were concerns related to ventilation and hygiene in cells; and there was a lack of medical care provided for persons with serious illnesses. What measures did the State party intend to implement to improve conditions in detention centres?
> 
> Mr. Touze also noted that* torture was not specifically defined within national legislation *and called for torture to be generally criminalised. Definitions of torture within legislation were varied and too narrow, he said. Would it be possible to harmonise legislation on torture?
> 
> As for conditions in detention centres, the delegation explained that the State had earmarked resources to create a new detention facility in Hebron to address prison overcrowding in the region, with the support of funding from the United States. Funding, however, had been stopped by the United States in 2017. Another high security detention facility had been constructed in Jericho that met with *the highest international standards,* with the support of funding from the International Committee of the Red Cross. There were toilets in each cell of this facility, appropriate sunlight, and high-quality food and medical services.
> 
> The delegation also explained that there were several specialised legal committees working toward harmonising national legislation. A draft law had been created that defined and banned torture even when ordered by a superior. There were plans to revise national legislation to reflect the recommendations of treaty bodies.
> 
> In closing remarks, Claude Heller, Committee Chair,*highlighted the quality of the responses provided by the delegation.* Mr. Heller expressed hope that the State of Palestine would submit its second report in more favourable domestic circumstances. *He wished the State party every success in fulfilling its responsibilities under the Convention.*



It is impossible to read this without realizing what a whitewash it is. And the reason is because they want the world to think that Israel is the worst human rights violator, and no one wants to compare Palestinian prison conditions with Israel's.

Naturally, the UN's "experts" are not nearly as fawning when they talk about Israel's alleged torture.

I found this while looking for statistics on deaths in Palestinian prisons, or indeed any statistics on Palestinian prisons - how many prisoners, their conditions, anything. The PA simply doesn't publish any such information and as far as I can tell, no NGO bothers to compile this information themselves.

Because without the information, no one knows how bad things sre.

(full article online)









						UN Torture Committee goes out of its way to avoid dealing with Palestinian torture
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ The Right to Destroy Santa ]

His image is based on Saint Nicholas, the 4th Century Christian who devoted his life to giving generously to the poor. Therefore, Santa Claus — or Father Christmas — is perhaps one of the most recognizable symbols of Christianity and Christmas.

Yet, in the West Bank where the number of Christians has precipitously declinedin recent years following a campaign waged against them by Palestinian Muslims, the iconic representation of Santa Claus with his white beard and red suit is being expropriated for another purpose.

While most dress as Santa to delight children who believe he sneaks into their homes and delivers presents on Christmas Eve, Palestinians have been known to imitate the iconic figure to wage a propaganda battle against Israel.

Nearly every year in December, Palestinians dressed as Santa Claus join clashes with the Israeli military in violent organized demonstrations that are virtually guaranteed to garner international media coverage.

In 2015, for example, the Santas were present when border officers were attacked near the West Bank town of Bethlehem, which is believed to be the birthplace of Jesus Christ, as rocks and other projectiles were thrown before the riot was dispersed using tear gas.

The following year there were similar scenes as more than 100 Palestinians fought with Israeli riot police.

While the media has invariably characterized the Santa protests as against the “Israeli occupation” and spearheaded by Palestinian Christians, this could not be further from the truth.

Less circulated images tell a different story.

In these pictures, Palestinian Santas can be seen crouched alongside young men wearing red keffiyehs to hide their identities and helping them load bags of rocks onto slingshots to fire at security forces.

Such photographs reveal the demonstrations for what they are: the hijacking of a Christian symbol to garner headlines that baselessly suggest the Jewish state is targeting Christians.

As most of our readers will know, Israel guarantees religious freedom, and the number of Christians living in Israel proper — that is, under an Israeli government — has actually grown over the years, compared to the dwindling numbers governed by the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank and Hamas in Gaza.

The Palestinian Authority, which is behind the vicious persecution of Christians, has even published crass cartoons of Santa to take aim at Israel, including one in which Israeli soldiers are seen after shooting Santa. Published in the official daily newspaper of the PA, Al-Hayat Al-Jadida, in 2017, the caption alongside the illustration read: “He tried to carry out a stabbing operation.”

In addition to being offensive to Christians, the cartoon also appeared to be a way for the PA to mock Israel over the terror attacks, which it encourages Palestinians to perpetrate.

Under the PA’s so-called “pay-for-slay” policy, monetary rewards are given for successful attacks, with the amount increasing according to the bloody carnage caused.

In another cartoon, which was published just two days before a Palestinian woman attempted to stab a soldier, Israeli guards with Stars of David on their helmets are shown frisking a Santa and planting a knife on him.

The co-opting of Christian imagery by Palestinians to attack Israel is worrying.

More disturbing though is an international media that allow themselves to be manipulated by eye-catching images of dozens of Palestinians dressed as Santa, uncritically publishing these photographs to spread a false narrative.









						The Hijacking of Christmas in the Holy Land: Inside the Infamous Palestinian Santa Stunts | Honest Reporting
					

His image is based on Saint Nicholas, the 4th Century Christian who devoted his life to giving generously to the poor. Therefore, Santa Claus — or Father




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

No one can understand the Uyghurs better than the Jews​The world, he said, is waking up to China’s abuses, but it has not been an easy process.


“Just a few years ago, people were skeptical when we mentioned what was happening. But why would I lie that my dad is in a concentration camp? Why would I lie about genocide? People automatically suspect that something is wrong with you.”


One notable exception, he said, was the Jewish community. “When we spoke to the Jewish community, nobody was trying to prove we were lying or exaggerating, but said, what can we do?


“One of the reasons we are in Israel is because I believe that no one can understand us better than the Jewish people,” he said.



> *“When we spoke to the Jewish community, nobody was trying to prove we were lying or exaggerating, but said, what can we do? One of the reasons we are in Israel is because I believe that no one can understand us better than the Jewish people.”*
> Kuzzat Altay



Since most Muslim countries have close business ties with China, they have not been supportive and even disputed widespread persecution claims of the Uyghur. Altay took to Twitter earlier this month to criticize Saudi Arabia when Xi was given an honorary degree during a visit there.


“I am Muslim, and I am having a hard time explaining the situation to the Muslim people – imagine that,” he said. “Any Jewish person I talk to, when we mention the concentration camps and what is going on – that they took our elites first, our academicians, our scientists, and then the second layer – when we describe this, immediately you see recognition and compassion. I feel that automatically nobody can understand us better than you.


“Even though you went through the Holocaust, you have a successful nation that is advancing, that is advancing technology, advancing democracy and the rule of law, and becoming an example for the world. Our land in East Turkestan is three times bigger than Turkey, and I believe we are 20 million people. When we look at the few million people here, it is like, how can we learn from this nation that was able to get through this Holocaust and rebuild itself? I think this is something that the Uyghurs need to look up to and learn from.”

(full article online)










						What can the Uyghurs learn from Israel?
					

WORLD AFFAIRS:  President of the Uyghur American Association visits Israel and has some interesting observations to share




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The "UN Special Rapporteur on Occupied Palestinian Territories" has shown, yet again, how little she cares about the truth - and about Jewish lives - in this Twitter threadabout the lung cancer death of arch-terrorist Nasir Abu Hmeid (Hamid).



> Abu Hamid, Palestinian refugee from Al-Amar Camp, West Bank, was sentenced to life imprisonment in 2002, for alleged involvement in attacks against Israeli forces during the 2nd Intifada. His detention appeared to violate basic human rights standards, including denial of family visits.


Lie #1: He was not a "Palestinian refugee." By definition, a refugee cannot live in the same country they are supposedly refugees from. The definition of refugee is very clear in the UN Refugee Convention. 

Lie #2: He was not sentenced for "alleged involvement in attacks against Israeli forces." He was sentenced to multiple life sentences for his involvement in murdering seven Israeli *civilians*, not soldiers.





And there is nothing alleged about it. Palestinians openly brag about his so-called "resistance."

Lie #3: While Israel may have sometimes denied family visits for specific technical reasons, but they certainly allowed them. Not only did the family get to visit Abu Hamid and his three terrorist brothers in prison - they would all get together in a single group, with no glass wall between them, laughing and having fun together. I have seen two separate visits documented in photos:









*That's only one tweet. *

Albanese links to a letter she co-write about Abu Hmeid in October, that shows how little she cares about fairness and truth. Even though she tries to ensure that no one can call her a liar because she liberally sprinkles her spurious accusations of Israeli mistreatment of Abu Hmeid with "allegedly" and "reportedly," she still manages to show her contempt for Israel and for Israeli civilians, and the lies still shine through:

* She again makes the false accusation that his arrest was for "attacks against Israeli forces." This shows that she believes Palestinian propaganda, where every Israeli civilian is considered a legitimate military target.

* She repeats the lie by saying "On 19 September 2022, the Board postponed the date of the hearing for Mr. Abu Hamid’s case until 6 October 2022, allegedly in light of objections to his release by the *families of Israeli soldiers* allegedly killed by Mr. Abu Hamid." 

This is not a mistake - she repeats the lie that he did *not *kill civilians, only "soldiers."

* She writes, "Mr. Abu Hamid has served most of his sentence in* Askalan Prison,* where he was reportedly subject to detention conditions that do not respect the minimum safety, hygiene or health standards. *He was placed in a narrow and overcrowded cell without proper ventilation and deprived of adequate health care*."

First of all, the prison name is Ashkelon, not Askalan. Even if you use the Arab name of the city, the prison does not have that name. This shows that Albanese simply does not accept any information from Israel as truth, while she believes Palestinian lies implicitly. 

Secondly, she doesn't couch her accusations of prison conditions with any "allegedly." Albanese states, as fact, that the prison is overcrowded and has improper ventilation. Has the Red Cross said that there is no proper ventilation there? Has she read any Israeli inspection reports? Of course not. 

Palestinians lie about the prison conditions all the time...and yet, when they go on strike for better conditions, we can see the truth.  This extensive list of demands in 2004, during the height of the second intifada, asks for things like allowing second cousins to visit and "to allow all cells to have access to a computer and not only students." But it doesn't demand basic things like better ventilation or less crowded conditions! 

Why not? Because that wasn't a problem even in 2004, let alone today!

Here is more proof, as if any is needed, that Francesca Albanese is a liar. And her refusal to believe a word that Jewish Israelis say while believing the accusations of murderers and their supporters shows, yet again, that her railing against the "Jewish lobby" was not a mistake, but antisemitism is part and parcel of who she is. 










						Another day, another batch of lies by UN's Francesca Albanese
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the many ways in which the Palestinian Authority distorts history in order to invent a centuries-old Palestinian identity, is to turn Jesus the Judean (Jew), who promoted peace on earth, into a Palestinian terrorist who was murdered by the Israelis, thus becoming the first Palestinian “Martyr,” who is now reveling in heaven with Allah, in the arms of 72 dark-eyed virgins.



While the language the PA uses to describe Jesus as a terrorist and as someone enjoying his virgins is less direct, the meaning is the same.



When referring to Palestinian terrorists, the PA calls them “self-sacrificing fighters,” or “fidai”. So, when the PA and its officials use the same terms to describe Jesus, they are in fact saying he is a terrorist.  



As Palestinian Media Watch has shown, here, here, here, here, and here, among other places, the definition of Jesus as a terrorist enjoying his virgins is not a fringe idea, but rather one expressed by the highest order in the PA.

*Jesus the “Palestinian” terrorist murdered by the Jews*


When PA Prime Minister Muhammad Shtayyeh sought to declare Jesus a terrorist, and link him to Palestinian terror, he referred to him as a “Palestinian self-sacrificing fighter” who, similar to the PA descriptions of suicide bombers, “paid for his mission with his life” and whose birth takes place “at the same time as the anniversary of the outbreak of the Palestinian revolution” – i.e the anniversary of the first Fatah terror attack:



> “The birthday of our lord Jesus, peace be upon him -* the first Palestinian self-sacrificing fighter from whom we learned Martyrdom-death, and who paid for his mission with his life - takes place at the same time as the anniversary of the outbreak of the Palestinian revolution* (i.e., the anniversary of “the Launch” of Fatah, counted from its first terror attack against Israel), for which thousands of Martyrs have paid with their lives so that we will live and remain, and so that our children will dream of a better future.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Dec. 28, 2020]​


Muwaffaq Matar, a member of the Revolutionary Council of PA leader Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah party and regular columnist for the official PA daily similarly adopted Jesus as a Palestinian and compared him to terrorists calling him a “self-sacrificing fighter”:  



> *“It was our fate that the first self-sacrificing fighter (Jesus) [parentheses in source] would be Palestinian*, and that the self-sacrificing fighter for peace on the land of Palestine and on earth would also be Palestinian.”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, Nov. 10, 2022]​


The same idea was repeated by Omar Hilmi Al-Ghoul, a regular columnist for the official PA daily and former advisor to former PA Prime Minister Salam Fayyad on national affairs. As part of a wider attack on Zionism and demonization of Israel, Al-Ghoul compared Jesus to terrorists killed by Israel, charging that the terrorists were killed “just as they [the Zionists] crucified Jesus”:



> “From their perspective, a good Palestinian Arab is a dead, murdered, and crucified Palestinian - *just as they crucified Jesus, the first Palestinian self-sacrificing fighter.*”
> [Official PA daily _Al-Hayat Al-Jadida_, June 20, 2022]​


While saying that he thinks “that the Palestinian people are on the brink of a great intifada” and talking about the importance of Jerusalem, Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki also declared that Jesus was a Palestinian crucified by Israel/the Jews:



> “When *Jesus the son of Mary, who was Palestinian*, ascended to Heaven, when the *Israelis or the Jews crucified him*, we [Muslims] say that he ascended to Heaven.”
> [Facebook page of Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki, May 31, 2022]​


Zakki made a similar claim just days earlier:







> “[Whoever] sold himself to* the Zionist movement knows that Jesus the son of Mary is Palestinian*.”
> [YouTube channel of Al-Mayadeen (Lebanon), May 28, 2022]​


Since the PA has been claiming for such a long time that Jesus was a Palestinian, it is not surprising that they comment when others adopt their narrative. Such was the case when the song “Save Palestine,” was played as part of a song competition named after former PLO and PA Chairman Yasser Arafat in Zimbabwe. The competition was held by the Zimbabwe Union of Journalists and the Zimbabwe Palestine Solidarity Council. In addition to referring to Jesus the Palestinian, the lyrics of the song add that those who fought Jesus then are now destroying “his people”:


















(full article online)










						Jesus the Palestinian terrorist and his 72 dark-eyed virgins | PMW Analysis
					

Jesus the Palestinian terrorist




					palwatch.org


----------



## rylah

*Bill: The waving of PA, enemy flags to be banned*

In the explanation for the bill by MK Eliyahu Ravivo of the Likud, it was said: "There is nothing and half nothing between supporting the enemy and terrorism and freedom of expression. Expect the Zionist opposition factions to support"

Against many cases in recent years in which PA flags and flags of countries considered enemies have been flown in Israel, either during demonstrations in Israeli cities or hung on houses, MK Eliyahu Ravivo (Likud) submitted a bill according to which the flying of these flags would be prohibited throughout the country, including in universities and educational institutions.

Today the law does not prohibit such demonstrations nor the waving of enemy flags within the territory of the State of Israel. The police, who are authorized to approve or prevent the existence of demonstrations, are not required to prevent the waving of these flags.

In the explanatory notes to the law MK Ravivo wrote: "The State of Israel, as a democratic country, allows its citizens to protest on issues where they disagree with the decisions of the authorized authorities. However, the bill places a red line between a legitimate protest and a protest during which the flags of those who do not recognize the State of Israel or pose a threat to its existence are raised."






Ravivo added: "The Flag Law, which prohibits the flying of enemy flags and terrorist organizations in the sovereign territory of the State of Israel, is another important pillar of the state's governance. It is unthinkable that our enemies and their supporters will fly here the flags of those who seek to murder us and our children, and do everything to do so. I am in favor of freedom of speech, but there is nothing between supporting the enemy and terrorism and freedom of speech. I will insist that the law be passed as soon as possible, and I also expect the Zionist opposition factions to support this important law."









						הצעת חוק: תיאסר הנפה  של דגלי הרשות ודגלי אויבים
					

בהסבר להצעת החוק של ח"כ אליהו רביבו מהליכוד, נאמר: "בין תמיכה באויב ובטרור לבין חופש הביטוי אין דבר וחצי דבר. מצפה מסיעות האופוזיציה הציוניות לתמוך"



					www.maariv.co.il


----------



## rylah

*Dr Guy Bechor at the Champs-Élysées riots *

*Immigration, Israel and the French GDP per citizen

*


----------



## rylah

New policy change will assist Jews with disabilities make aliyah​
*This dramatic change in policy will assist new olim to receive recognition from the appropriate welfare offices prior to their arrival, enabling immediate servicing upon their move to Israel.




*

A groundbreaking new joint initiative was established to assist olim (immigrants) with disabilities prior to their aliyah, as well as throughout their integration process.

This dramatic change in policy will assist new olim to receive recognition from the appropriate welfare offices prior to their arrival, enabling immediate servicing upon their move to Israel.

This breakthrough will also enable those with disabilities to better understand the services and resources that will be available to them immediately upon making aliyah and ease their acclimation accordingly.

The new initiative is in cooperation with the Jewish Agency for Israel, Israel’s Welfare and Social Affairs, and Aliyah and Integration ministries, together with the Nefesh B’Nefesh and Qualita Aliyah organizations.









						New policy change will assist Jews with disabilities make aliyah
					

This dramatic change in policy will assist new olim to receive recognition from the appropriate welfare offices prior to their arrival, enabling immediate servicing upon their move to Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Bill: The waving of PA, enemy flags to be banned*
> 
> In the explanation for the bill by MK Eliyahu Ravivo of the Likud, it was said: "There is nothing and half nothing between supporting the enemy and terrorism and freedom of expression. Expect the Zionist opposition factions to support"
> 
> Against many cases in recent years in which PA flags and flags of countries considered enemies have been flown in Israel, either during demonstrations in Israeli cities or hung on houses, MK Eliyahu Ravivo (Likud) submitted a bill according to which the flying of these flags would be prohibited throughout the country, including in universities and educational institutions.
> 
> Today the law does not prohibit such demonstrations nor the waving of enemy flags within the territory of the State of Israel. The police, who are authorized to approve or prevent the existence of demonstrations, are not required to prevent the waving of these flags.
> 
> In the explanatory notes to the law MK Ravivo wrote: "The State of Israel, as a democratic country, allows its citizens to protest on issues where they disagree with the decisions of the authorized authorities. However, the bill places a red line between a legitimate protest and a protest during which the flags of those who do not recognize the State of Israel or pose a threat to its existence are raised."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravivo added: "The Flag Law, which prohibits the flying of enemy flags and terrorist organizations in the sovereign territory of the State of Israel, is another important pillar of the state's governance. It is unthinkable that our enemies and their supporters will fly here the flags of those who seek to murder us and our children, and do everything to do so. I am in favor of freedom of speech, but there is nothing between supporting the enemy and terrorism and freedom of speech. I will insist that the law be passed as soon as possible, and I also expect the Zionist opposition factions to support this important law."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> הצעת חוק: תיאסר הנפה  של דגלי הרשות ודגלי אויבים
> 
> 
> בהסבר להצעת החוק של ח"כ אליהו רביבו מהליכוד, נאמר: "בין תמיכה באויב ובטרור לבין חופש הביטוי אין דבר וחצי דבר. מצפה מסיעות האופוזיציה הציוניות לתמוך"
> 
> 
> 
> www.maariv.co.il





rylah said:


> the flags of those who do not recognize the State of Israel


Difference of opinion is not allowed?


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> *Bill: The waving of PA, enemy flags to be banned*
> 
> In the explanation for the bill by MK Eliyahu Ravivo of the Likud, it was said: "There is nothing and half nothing between supporting the enemy and terrorism and freedom of expression. Expect the Zionist opposition factions to support"
> 
> Against many cases in recent years in which PA flags and flags of countries considered enemies have been flown in Israel, either during demonstrations in Israeli cities or hung on houses, MK Eliyahu Ravivo (Likud) submitted a bill according to which the flying of these flags would be prohibited throughout the country, including in universities and educational institutions.
> 
> Today the law does not prohibit such demonstrations nor the waving of enemy flags within the territory of the State of Israel. The police, who are authorized to approve or prevent the existence of demonstrations, are not required to prevent the waving of these flags.
> 
> In the explanatory notes to the law MK Ravivo wrote: "The State of Israel, as a democratic country, allows its citizens to protest on issues where they disagree with the decisions of the authorized authorities. However, the bill places a red line between a legitimate protest and a protest during which the flags of those who do not recognize the State of Israel or pose a threat to its existence are raised."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravivo added: "The Flag Law, which prohibits the flying of enemy flags and terrorist organizations in the sovereign territory of the State of Israel, is another important pillar of the state's governance. It is unthinkable that our enemies and their supporters will fly here the flags of those who seek to murder us and our children, and do everything to do so. I am in favor of freedom of speech, but there is nothing between supporting the enemy and terrorism and freedom of speech. I will insist that the law be passed as soon as possible, and I also expect the Zionist opposition factions to support this important law."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> הצעת חוק: תיאסר הנפה  של דגלי הרשות ודגלי אויבים
> 
> 
> בהסבר להצעת החוק של ח"כ אליהו רביבו מהליכוד, נאמר: "בין תמיכה באויב ובטרור לבין חופש הביטוי אין דבר וחצי דבר. מצפה מסיעות האופוזיציה הציוניות לתמוך"
> 
> 
> 
> www.maariv.co.il





P F Tinmore said:


> Difference of opinion is not allowed?



No, it's exactly because Israelis get to express their difference of opinions
on how to treat agitation for enemies seeking their destruction.

Do you prefer burning donkeys instead?









						Israel-Haters Make Asses of Themselves With Latest Demonizing Efforts
					

Israel-haters have been bashing Israel for our latest, supposed act of evil: banning the import of donkeys into Gaza.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

To mark Christmas 2022, Israel’s Central Bureau of Statistics released data about the 182,000 Christians who live in the Jewish state.

According to the data, as of Christmas Eve, Christians comprise less than 2 percent of the Israeli population. Of those 182,000 Christians, 75.8 percent were Arab Christians – who constitute 6.9 percent of the total Arab population of Israel.

The vast majority (70.2 percent) of Arab Christians reside in the Northern District or the Haifa District (13.6 percent). Additionally, 39 percent of the non-Arab Christians live in the Tel Aviv and Central Districts, compared to 36.3 percent in the Northern and Haifa Districts.

Nazareth – known as “the Arab capital of Israel” – has the largest Arab Christian population, at 21,100 people. However, only 30.9 percent of its predominantly Arab population is Christian. The other localities with large Arab Christian populations are Haifa (16,700), Jerusalem (12,900), and the northern city of Shefa-Amr (10,500), which has a Sunni Muslim majority.


(full article online)









						Israel’s Christian Population Grew 2% Last Year: Central Bureau of Statistics
					

People attend Christmas celebrations outside the Church of the Nativity in Bethlehem, Dec. 24, 2017. Photo: Reuters / Ammar Awad. …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The problem with hyperbole is that it eventually loses its effectiveness - and to keep it going, one has to keep upping the ante.

The UK-based Al Araby, which publishes in English as "The New Arab," has an editorial whose headline declares that "*The Zionist occupation is a threat to humanity*."

Sounds ominous! 

It starts off with the usual supposed crimes against Palestinians - "the ethnic liquidation of the people of Palestine,"  that somehow keeps growing; "destruction of the economy, cutting off livelihoods, and reducing job opportunities to a minimum" (even though record numbers of Palestinians have well-paying jobs in Israel,)  "destroying the health sector and limiting the Palestinian’s access to appropriate and urgent medicine," even though it is the PA that no longer allows Palestinians to be treated in Israeli hospitals - except for their own VIPs.

But that's hardly enough for an op-ed. So the newspaper editors have to add that Israel is trying to eliminate Palestinians from existence by "destroying the Palestinian environment, by uprooting trees, confiscating lands, and polluting water and soil."

Given that Palestinians burn Israeli lands, burn tires in protests and ruin the groundwater, this is as absurd as the previous accusations. But here is where the editorial makes its leap:



> It is clear that the disastrous repercussions of the Zionist project/occupation *affect all human, animal, plant and environmental life, which represents a threat to all of humanity, which struggles to survive in light of other environmental threats.* Therefore, it can be said that the liberation of Palestine from this cancerous project is a human necessity as much as it is a Palestinian necessity.



Whoa! So Israel's supposed crimes against the Palestinian environment *is threatening to destroy the entire world! *Therefore, this mainstream, moderate UK-based paper says, every country must work together to destroy Israel in order to save the world!

Now, that's a new take!

Every bizarre accusation against Israel starts off just as fringe and as untethered to truth as this one, but in a couple of decades, with enough Big Lie type repetition, it is entirely possible that Amnesty and Human Rights Watch will adopt this narrative as well. 

It's happened before.

Of course, the English language edition did not publish this editorial. Arabs know when they are spewing nonsense that would make them lose their friends if they were reading themselves. It will take a couple of years of conditioning from SJP and JVP, and then the New York Times congratulating itself for publishing such a provocative op-ed. Only then will this new narrative of Jews trying to destroy the world be mainstream enough to spread it without fear of looking like idiots. 












						Arab hyperbole inflation: "The Zionist occupation is a threat to humanity"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel is the fourth-best-performing economy in 2022 among a list of OECD countries, according to a ranking compiled by The Economist.

The British weekly cited Israel’s well-performing economy as one of the “pleasant surprises” in 2022 “despite political chaos” wrought by the government’s collapse, which took Israelis to the polls for a fifth time in less than four years.

The Economist’s ranking is based on an overall score measured by five economic and financial indicators: gross domestic debt (GDP), inflation, inflation breadth, stock market performance and government debt.

(full article online)









						Israel ranked 4th-best-performing economy among OECD countries in 2022
					

The Economist says country did well despite political upheaval; exports to grow to record high of over $160b this year, with services, including tech, outpacing goods for 2nd year




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

While cities like Jerusalem, Hebron and Jenin are well-known as frontlines of the Arab-Israeli conflict, North American college campuses are a theater of another type of war.

Anti-Zionist student groups and faculty members routinely use the language of “social justice,” “liberation” and “resistance” to whitewash the heinous actions of Palestinian terror groups that vow to destroy the State of Israel and take the lives of Israelis in and out of uniform.

On Nov. 23, the Students for Justice in Palestine chapter at Georgetown University posted a carousel on Instagram that featured the profiles of 16 “young Palestinians killed by Israeli forces.”
--------
This isn’t the first time SJP has engaged in such egregious deception. In March, the SJP chapter at UMass Amherst hosted a vigil that memorialized members of Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades, presenting them as “martyrs.” For context, these terror groups appear on the same list as Al-Qaeda and ISIS.

To whitewash the actions of these so-called “martyrs” at Georgetown, UMass or any other campus is to deny and erase the darkest chapters of Israeli history—the first and second intifadas, which took place from 1987-1993 and 2000-2005. During these two Palestinian terror campaigns, thousands of Israelis were killed in suicide bombings, stonings, stabbings and shootings, including numerous women and children.

Georgetown SJP’s “activism” in defense of Palestinian terrorism is yet another example of the growing hostility and bigotry directed at Jewish and Israeli students on college and university campuses across the United States.

Such efforts are more organized than they may appear. As 2021-2022 CAMERA fellow Aidan Segal wrote, “The ideological heirs to the 20th century’s eliminationist strain of antisemitism don’t wear their predecessors’ jackboots and black shirts. They don’t goosestep, nor do they ‘sieg heil’—at least not always. Instead, they wear the deceptively hospitable masks of civil rights activists—holding crude, modern imitations of the Wannsee Conference, airing out their genocidal fantasies under the politically appealing banner of Palestinian liberation.”

In a Jerusalem Post editorial published in May 2022, Segal exposed incidents in which chapters of Students for Justice in Palestine and far-left group Jewish Voice for Peace—which maintained a chapter at Georgetown for some time—collaborated with Samidoun, an organization with ties to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), a U.S.-designated terrorist organization.
-----------
Samidoun spreads propaganda with the same messaging as Georgetown SJP’s Nov. 23 post. It attempts to justify acts of terrorism and dismisses them as a form of “resistance” and “martyrdom.” In a Dec. 20 post, for example, the group offered a “salute” to Nasser Abu Hmeid, a founding member of the Al-Aqsa Martyrs’ Brigades, who was responsible for the deaths of seven Israelis during the second intifada.

Georgetown University President John J. DeGioia must address the bigotry espoused by anti-Israel student groups on campus. Ultimately, attempts by SJP to pass off individuals who commit acts of terror against Jews and Israelis as “martyrs” isn’t just disingenuous, it’s a thinly veiled justification for a genocidal assault on Jews.

Is this the message that Georgetown wants its students to espouse?





(full article online )










						How ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Lies to Memorialize Terrorists | United with Israel
					

This isn’t the first time SJP has engaged in such egregious deception.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

From the official English translation of Mahmoud Abbas' Christmas message:




> Today we are facing the policies and actions of our occupier with unity, commitment to our national values, steadfastness on our land, and with the world standing on the side of truth and justice. We will not accept the continuation of the* occupation’s colonial-settlement policies targeting the Christian presence and Christianity in our region*, which is an integral part of the social fabric of our people and of our region, something we always affirm and will continue to encourage all to preserve the mosaic of religious heritage that Palestine is proud of.
> 
> On this occasion we commend the positions of the Heads of Churches in Jerusalem, *in which they accused extremist Zionist groups of carrying out continuous attacks on churches, intimidating Christians, attempting at expelling them and seizing their property.*
> 
> We assure that we will continue to *present our Palestinian narrative, refuting the false Zionist narrative*, confronting any *racist *measures aimed at erasing our national identity, including our Christian and Muslim heritage. We will confront attacks on the Al-Aqsa Mosque, the Holy Sepulcher, Mount of Olives, Jaffa Gate, New Gate, the Armenian Quarter and others and attacks on every inch of the homeland.
> 
> We will not accept the practices of the *colonial-settlement occupation *and will confront them with peaceful popular resistance, in all international forums and courts. On this blessed occasion we call upon the international community break its silence and take concrete measures to *stop  Israeli crimes, including  colonial-settlement expansion and ongoing annexation, the consolidation of a racist Apartheid regime, attempts at changing the identity and the character of the city of Jerusalem, the desecration of its Christian and Muslim holy sites ,  the seizure of church properties and all Palestinian properties, the forcible displacement of Palestinians from their homes,  demolitions, as well as murders and other crimes* and violations of international law. The homeland is mourning its martyrs, and we shall do everything we can to hold the *criminals *accountable.
> 
> Our hearts are squeezed with pain and suffering due to the killings of the Israeli occupation that led to the martyrdom of hundreds during this year, including the martyr journalist Shireen Abu Akleh, as well as the recent martyrdom of the* hero Nasser Abu Hmeid,*who died denied of his basic human rights as he was in the last stages of his struggle with cancer. We insist in the need for the international community to assume its responsibility to protect our people.
> 
> We affirm that the only way for our people, and all peoples of the region, to enjoy security, stability, prosperity and good neighborliness is for  Palestinians to fulfil their legitimate and long overdue rights in accordance with international law and resolutions, including the end of the Israeli occupation and the freedom of the State of Palestine with East Jerusalem as its capital, including* our Muslims and Christian sanctities, the right of return of our people* and living in our homeland in freedom and dignity.
> 
> I extend my greetings and congratulations to our people wherever they are, and I say to them, be proud of your history and identity, tell the world that *Christmas is a Palestinian message *of hope which  our people continues to embrace with love and hope to achieve justice, freedom and peace in the Holy Land.



In short:  Jews are criminals who have no business to live here, people who murder Jews are heroes and we intend to destroy the Jewish state via "return."

7 paragraphs that were anti-Israel, and only two that talked about the usual Christmas messages of peace on Earth, goodwill towards men,

This is what happens when you define your entire purpose - and the purpose of your people - as destroying the Jewish state.











						Mahmoud Abbas' Christmas message was entirely slander and incitement against Israel (plus calling a mass murderer a "hero")
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

PMW has reported extensively on the PA/Fatah using children as terrorists and brainwashing them to seek “Martyrdom.” Now a Palestinian mother of six terrorists, Um Nasser Abu Hmeid, has confirmed that it was Mahmoud Abbas’ Fatah movement that brought her to son to terror when he was still a child:



> “*To the Fatah Movement I say: You took Nasser from me when he was a child*, all I ask of you is to return him to me, so that I will be able to pay respects to him and bury him.”
> [Official PA TV, _Palestine This Morning_, Dec. 26, 2022]​


Fatah launched Nasser Abu Hmeid’s terror career when he was merely age 11 - the year he was first detained. He was arrested repeatedly for terror -related crimes, and eventually was sentenced to 7 life sentences for responsibility for 7 murders. He died of cancer last week in an Israeli hospital.



The use of children in conflict as soldiers or as terrorists, is prohibited and condemned internationally. This candid admission by the mother of the 6 terrorists that it was Fatah who took her son to terror already “*when he was a child*,” is an important confirmation of what PMW has been documenting to the international community for several years. 







See PMW’ recently released report: “Teaching Terror to Tots” for a precise description of the PA/Fatah’s indoctrination of children to hate Israelis, justify killing them, and anticipate Israel’s destruction, what the PA/Fatah education presents as the achievement of justice.  



Also see PMW’s recent report: *How and why the PA kills its own children: Special Report for UN World Children’s Day *



*Under Fatah’s guidance: From child terrorist to convicted murderer*

Confirming his mother’s words that Fatah took him from her “when he was a child,” multiple Palestinian sources report that terrorist Nasser Abu Hmeid, born Oct. 5, 1972, was first arrested at age 11. At the age of 15, in 1987 he was sentenced to two and a half years in prison for his participation in the “Intifada” the Palestinian terror uprising that started on Dec. 9 1987. Released in early 1990, he was arrested again on May 28, 1990 and convicted of participating in the murder of Palestinians suspected of working with Israel, and sentenced to life in prison. He was released on June 10, 1994, as part of the implementation of the Israeli-Palestinian peace process. He was re-arrested on October 26, 1994, for new terror offenses and sentenced to five years in prison. He was released on October 15, 1999. On January 1, 2001, soon after the start of the PA-initiated terror war, it was Abu Hmeid who announced the formation of Fatah’s new terror wing, the "Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigades". As a leader of the terror wing he was responsible for many terror attacks and eventually was convicted for the murder of seven Israelis.











						Important admission: Fatah takes children as terrorists, says mother of terrorist | PMW Analysis
					

Fatah teaches children to become terrorists




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

To the West, Palestinians cry about the number of them - mostly terrorists - who were killed this year.

In Arabic, though, they brag about how many Jews they managed to kill - which is the entire reason the IDF was forced to respond to begin with.

This poster celebrates the attacks.






It says, "Palestine in numbers. 2022 was a year of resistance par excellence.

* 14,000 resistance acts during the year
* 31 Israeli dead
* 770 shooting operations


This graphic celebrates 31 Israelis killed, listing out each attack:






Here is the list of attacks from the Jewish Virtual Library; I didn't try to reconcile the two lists.


November 23Aryeh Shechopek (15), Tadese Tashume Ben Ma’ada (50)Two explosions at a bus station near the entrance to Jerusalem killed two and injured 22. Aryeh Shechopek died on the day of the attack,  Tadese Tashume Ben Ma’ada, several days later.November 15Tamir Avihai (50), Michael Ladygin (36), Motti Ashkenazi (59) Muhammed Soof, a cleaner in the Ariel industrial zone. stabbed seven people, killing three, in Ariel.October 25Shalom Sofer (55)Died two weeks after being seriously wounded in a stabbing attack near Kedumim.May 5Boaz Gol (49), Yonatan Havakuk (44), Oren Ben Yitfah (35)A terrorist attack in the city of Elad left three men dead and eight injured, one critically.April 29Vyacheslav Golev (23)Two Palestinian terrorists murdered Vyacheslav Golev, a security guard, at the entrance to Ariel.April 7Tomer Morad (28), Eytam Magini (27), Barak Lufan (35)A shooting at a downtown Tel Aviv bar left three people dead and seven others were wounded and hospitalized. March 29Amir Khoury (32), Ya’akov Shalom (36), Avishai Yehezkel (29), Victor Sorokopot (38), Dimitri Mitrik (23)Five people were killed during a series of drive-by shootings in Bnei Brak. The perpetrator was Diaa Hamarsheh who had been imprisoned in 2015 for charges of supporting terrorism as well as arms trafficking.March 27Yezen Falah and Shirel Abukarat, both 19Two Border Police officers were killed by two terrorists believed to be supporters of the Islamic State.March 22Doris Yahbas (49), Laura Yitzhak (43), Rabbi Moshe Kravitzky and Menahem Yehezkel, (67)Four people were killed and two more were injured during a stabbing and vehicle-ramming attack by an Islamic State supporter in Be’er Sheva.


Here are some Felesteen cartoons this year that are either antisemitic or that glorify terror:
































						Palestinians celebrate how many Jews they murdered this year
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Generation after generation of Christian and Muslim children having their lives destroyed by learned hatred for Jews. Peace treaties be darned ]


"Daddy, why do you hate Israel?" "You see, honey, it's because it is filled with dirty, scheming Jews."​
This article by Hussein al-Samnoudi in Egypt's El Ghad explains why Israel should be hated: because of Jews. 



> My daughter asked me this morning, *why do you hate Israel?*
> 
> I responded that we Arabs in general, and the people of Egypt in particular, do not like Israel. This is because *every calamity that happened to us in Egypt was not devoid of their dirty fingers*, which are always drawing and plotting to undermine that homeland on whose land we live.
> 
> And I began with her saying: *There is no war waged on the earth since ancient times until today, except that these people have a hand in it*. They are people of cunning, deceit, corruption and corruption. They are people who ignite wars, ruin and destruction. They love bloodshed and thirst for it.
> 
> They tried in the modern era when Adolf Hitler, President of Germany, besieged and killed them everywhere they were, *because they sought to ignite wars and corruption that they sought everywhere.*
> 
> Israel covets the land of the Arabs and wants to expand more than that to confirm its plan that its state is from the Nile to the Euphrates. .... Israel covets the occupation of the Sinai Peninsula.



In one aspect, this is the most antisemitic article I've ever seen in Arab media.

Not because of his Elders of Zion and "Hitler was right" worldview - there are plenty of articles that go into much more detail about how Jews are awful people. 

But Samnoudi is *proud *that he is teaching his daughter hate.

Even though we know this happens all the time, usually the bigot has enough self-awareness to understand that it looks bad to teach hate to a little girl. 

El Ghad is the newspaper of the El Ghad political party. You might think, based on this article, that El Ghad is an Islamist party, or perhaps a Nasserist party.

Actually, it is a centrist liberal secularist party, whose platform includes political and economic reform and the rights of the disabled.

This represents the most progressive of Egyptian parties.


----------



## Sixties Fan

“I am proud to be an Arab, proud to be an Israeli, and proud to spread the Israeli truth across the world,” says Yoseph Haddad, one of three winners of the Menachem Begin Heritage Center’s 2022 Begin Prize recognizing people or organizations making an extraordinary contribution to Israeli society.

Such a statement, unfortunately, often leads to ugly threats.

Yet threats do not deter Haddad and fellow volunteers in Together Vouch for Each Other from making that statement wherever they can – on social media, on hostile college campuses, even at Auschwitz.

(full article online)






						‘I’m Proud to be an Arab, Proud to be an Israeli,’ Says Leading Changemaker | United with Israel
					

Yoseph Haddad, founder of Israeli Arab changemaker group Together Vouch for Each Other, wins Begin Prize for extraordinary contribution to society.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sixty years ago, Algeria declared its independence from France after a bloody war that is thought to have claimed over a million lives. In the course of throwing off the French colonial yoke, Algeria divested itself of 800,000 “white settlers” or pieds noirs. But along with the settlers went 130,000 native Algerian Jews.

There was a reason for this: Within a year of independence, it was clear that there would be no place for non-Muslims in the new Algeria. Indeed, the country’s constitution stipulated that only those with a Muslim father or grandfather could acquire Algerian citizenship.

The Jewish refugees, who held French citizenship, were “repatriated” to France, where they had never lived. One of them was Shmuel Trigano, then 14-years-old. Within two days and with two suitcases in hand, his life changed forever. Uprooted from the only home he had ever known, he was left permanently scarred.

However, it was only relatively recently, when he saw Palestinians brandishing the keys to homes they had left in 1948, that Trigano realized there was a political dimension to his trauma.

“We also had keys,” he says of the 900,000 Jews forced to flee Arab countries. “But we were too modest. We did not make claims—and because we were silent, we allowed a false narrative to fill the vacuum.”

In order to counter what he calls a massive distortion of the facts, Trigano set about applying the tools of his trade as a professor of sociology. He constructed a conceptual framework to make sense of the post-1940s Jewish exodus from 10 Arab countries over a period of 30 years.

As Trigano points out, the words we use to describe this event lack rigor. For example, the expression “forgotten exodus” is often employed to describe this cataclysmic displacement. But forgotten by whom? Certainly not by the people who were displaced. “Liquidation” or “ethnic cleansing” are more accurate than the passive term “exodus,” Trigano suggests.

The history of this period has still not been properly written, but Trigano has made a start by editing a book, La fin du Judaïsme en terres d’Islam, that assembles data accumulated by 10 specialist historians.

For centuries, Jews were, along with Armenians and Greeks, a subject, second-class dhimmi people living under Muslim domination, principally in the Ottoman Empire. But after the Arab defeat in Israel’s 1948 War of Independence, that oppression descended into outright ethnic cleansing.

This ethnic cleansing took two forms: Exclusion, a “softer” form of oppression, in places such as Morocco, Tunisia and Lebanon; and expulsion from places like Egypt, Iraq and Libya.

Trigano identifies several factors that afflicted all of these Jewish communities at various times: Denationalization (denial or withdrawal of citizenship), isolation (denial of passports and travel bans), sequestration, legal discrimination (Arabization, the state takeover of Jewish communal bodies), socioeconomic discrimination (forced business partnerships with Muslims and boycotts), dispossession (extortion, freezing of bank accounts, ransoms and seizures) and violence (riots and arrests on spurious grounds). All these measures recalled the statut des juifs, the set of discriminatory laws imposed by the pro-Nazi Vichy regime in North Africa during World War II.

The antisemitic nature of the measures taken by Arab states is clear for all to see: Whatever their political opinions, all Jews were punished for the “crime” of Zionism. According to Trigano, this collective punishment was derived from the antisemitic myth of the individual Jew as someone who hides behind his own emancipation in order to exercise secret power and control.

Although the Jews of then-Palestine suffered pogroms instigated by the Palestinian mufti, Haj Amin al-Husseini, and were targeted for extermination in the 1948 war, the facts have been turned on their head to suggest that the losing Arab side was targeted for ethnic cleansing.

According to Professor Trigano, the problem is that Israel has failed to speak the truth, allowing free rein to historical distortion and propaganda, to the extent that a perverse resolution condemning Israel as an “apartheid” state has been proposed in the French parliament.

Zionism is blamed for the plight of the Jews, and too many people believe in the myth of peaceful coexistence between Jews and Arabs before the establishment of Israel. Unfortunately, there has also been a tendency among Jews to gloss over inconvenient facts or sugarcoat the history of relations between the two groups.

Have the Abraham Accords altered the situation? The Accords must be celebrated, Trigano says, but not at the expense of history and memory.













						Making sense of the great Mizrahi exodus
					

The history and memory of the Jews expelled from Arab countries has been suppressed in order to demonize Zionism.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

On Sunday, the Acre Secondary Girls School in Khan Younis, Gaza, along with many other schools,  hosted a Palestinian official over video link who spoke about the evils of normalization and the necessity of boycotting the "Zionist entity."

Afterwards the girls held up signs against normalization for their Facebook page.

Here's one of the photos.






Let's look at this in more detail.

Most of the signs say "No to normalization" and "don't pay for Israeli bullets."
https://www.facebook.com/metromarket.gaza/videos/674625890865750/
Gaza stores are filled with products from Israel. Hamas controls Gaza. They could ban all Israeli goods - but they don't, because this is what Gazans want. 

And since Gazans started working in Israel again, everyone is trying to get work permits.

Hamas itself isn't boycotting Israel, and every Gazan knows this. So what is this about? Why a school day wasted on having the girls make posters and pose?

Because the point isn't boycott. It is to instill hate for Israel. That hate has to be reinforced day in and day out, and "normalization" is another vector, along with whipping up anger at Israel in other ways.

Let's look closer at the people in the picture.

Front and center, we have a girl holding a sign that says, "Normalization is treachery."

With a dagger on her sign.




No one has a problem with a violent image.

Now let's look at the principals of the school in the background:




They look like they are in Afghanistan. 

The heads of the school are teaching the girls that a burqa is the preferable way to cover up, not just a hijab. Students can barely read their expressions. 

Finally, the name of the school itself - Acre, named after a city in Israel. The school's very name is meant to teach the girls that they will "return" to Acre and other Israeli towns, and they will get rid of the Jews there. 

This is an ordinary photo from Gaza - but it teaches a lot, if you are willing to learn it.











						You can learn a lot from a single photo of a school in Gaza
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

A Gazan has just scammed anti-Zionists out of £1000s. Pete Gregson, the Scottish man who ran the campaigns has even just admitted it. The truth here is that this is a cycle; The lies of anti-Israel propaganda creates anti-Zionists, anti-Zionism embeds antisemitism, and antisemitism makes people targets for scams. And trust me on this, the people in Gaza and the West Bank are fully aware of it.

A Gazan scammer – the backstory​Keeping this part short: Those who read this blog will know that throughout 2022, I ran several articles on the relationship between Pete Gregson, an active antisemite from Scotland, and a Gazan by the name of Mohammed Almadhoun. Gregson put out an endless stream of fundraisers to help Almadhoun and even ran the Gaza- Edinburgh twinning campaign alongside him. I went digging (as did one or two friends), tracking down Almadhoun and all his claims. It took a while, we had to dig deep – and I even ended up speaking to an Egyptian surgeon referenced in one of the campaigns (who denied ever operating on Almadhoun). My research showed beyond doubt that not only did Almadhoun’s family have ties to both Islamic Jihad and Hamas, but that the fundraising campaignswere a scam.

A Christmas Eve notice and the Boxing Day email​Pete Gregson carried on with his campaigns, ridiculing my research and standing by his Gazan ‘friend’. Until on Christmas Eve the latest campaign was suddenly closed. Then yesterday (Boxing Day), Pete Gregson personally sent an extraordinary email to all those that had contributed. It began like this (full email – see image) :



> “It greatly pains me to admit to our having been victims of a humongous scam “


He even openly admitted that I had been right:







(full article online)










						Gazan scams the anti-Zionists - antisemitism makes people dumb
					

The cycle: Anti-Israel propaganda creates anti-Zionists. Anti-Zionism embeds antisemitism. Antisemitism makes people targets for scams.




					david-collier.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

The Journal of International and Intercultural Communication (JIIC) is published by the National Communication Association. JIIC says it "publishes original scholarship that expands understanding of international, intercultural, and cross-cultural communication"  and that "articles in this journal have undergone rigorous peer review, including screening by the editor and review by at least two anonymous referees."

Its most recent issue featured the theme, _"Writing occupied Palestine: Toward a field of Palestinian communication and culture studies."_ Of course, the articles in the issue have little to do with Palestinian culture and everything to do with demonizing Israel under the rubric of "communications studies."

Besides the introduction and forward, there are four articles in the issue on this theme. 

"Boycott eurovision singing to the song of its own tune: Global boycotts as sites of hybridity" has a classic impenetrable abstract:



> Following (Kraidy, M. M., & Murphy, P. D. (2003). Media ethnography: Local, global, or translocal? In P. D. Murphy & M. M. Kraidy (Eds.), Global media studies: Ethnographic perspectives (pp. 299–307). Routledge; Kraidy, M. M., & Murphy, P. D. (2008). Shifting Geertz: Toward a theory of translocalism in global communication studies. Communication Theory, 18(3), 335–355. 10.1111/j.1468-2885.2008.00325.x) call to look at global communication through lenses of translocalism and hybridity, I find that global boycotts are hybridized sites that facilitate translocal recognition. Using Boycott Eurovision as a case study, two locales are investigated: petitions and Globalvision. By uncovering the translocal recognition in each locale, global boycotts become crucial avenues of inquiry to understand how global social movements grapple with globalization. The essay describes the importance of understanding the vulnerabilities of international boycotts’ hybridized status, calling forward analysis of structure, specific initiatives, and the enactments of hegemonic ideologies found in locales.


The article itself should not have passed even a cursory editorial review, let alone a "rigorous peer review." It is a polemic, not analysis. It deliberately uncapitalizes "Eurovision," it refers to the IDF as the "Israeli Occupation Forces," it fully accepts as truth that Israel engages in "settler-colonialist, apartheid, and military violence against Palestinians." 

The author, Sarah Cathryn Majed Dweik, writes, "I focus on introducing vocabulary innate to Boycott Eurovision, heeding Lechuga’s (2020) call to develop praxis-driven theory within rhetoric." In other words, she can write whatever she wants because she creates her own vocabulary. 

An example is in how she calls Israel racist by defining it as "white:"  
------
There are well over a million children in the West Bank. The vast majority live in Area A, under full Palestinian control where Israeli forces only rarely enter (as they did this year when the PA did not act to restrain the "Lion's Den" terrorists.) If they don't participate in demonstrations, they would only see Israeli soldiers at checkpoints, and the vast majority pass right through. Yet the study includes a very high number of kids who supposedly experienced Israeli forces invading their schools or homes, or even shooting them. 

Statistically, this isn't close to a random sample. But the peer reviewers don't know that.

This issue, except for the last article on how Palestinian kids use Tiktok, shines no new light on Palestinians and communications. On the contrary, it is anti-Israel propaganda that hijacks an academic discipline for promoting hate - just as Palestinian academics do with other disciplines.

It is a shame that the social sciences are so susceptible to being manipulated and taking part in incitement disguised as academic studies.


(full article online)











						Journal of International and Intercultural Communication: Peer-reviewed incitement against Israel
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> it refers to the IDF as the "Israeli Occupation Forces," it fully accepts as truth that Israel engages in "settler-colonialist, apartheid, and military violence against Palestinians."


The truth is antisemetic.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> The truth is antisemetic.



And the lie is pro-Palestinian?


----------



## rylah

*A shooting follows a shooting, Arab society counts 110th murder*

Shooting near mosques and schools, it is difficult to grasp that this is the reality in which about 21.1% of Israel's residents live, and only recently - when the phenomenon had already reached monstrous proportions - did the state begin to address it.

In 2022, there is a slight decrease in murder cases in Arab society, but their proportion of the total population is still abnormal - and many citizens live in fear. Bloody conflicts can break out due to struggles for control and money or from a marginal confrontation on the road when just this morning a man was shot in front of witnesses in Rahat, and at night a 14-year-old was injured by a stray bullet in Taibeh. A family member of the victim of the conflict in Nazareth confidently says: "There will be more victims".







The numbers of those murdered in recent years point to the alarming trend, which was halted only slightly this year - following the government's declaration of war on crime in Arab society. In 2014, 51 Arab citizens were murdered, in 2015 the number rose to 58, in 2016 64 were murdered, in 2017 72 were murdered, in 2018 76 were murdered, in 2019 96 were murdered, in 2020 113 were murdered and in 2021 128. In 2022, for the first time in years, there is a decrease in the number of murdered people, which now stands at 110, a figure that is still significantly higher than the rate of murder cases in Jewish society.

Read more -








						ירי רודף ירי, ובחברה הערבית סופרים כבר 110 נרצחים: "הדם שלהם זול"
					

ב-2022 מסתמנת ירידה קטנה בנרצחים הערבים, אך שיעורם מכלל האוכלוסייה עדיין חריג - ולא מעט אזרחים חיים בפחד. סכסוכים מדממים יכולים לפרוץ עקב מאבקי שליטה וכסף או מעימות שולי בכביש, כשרק הבוקר נורה אדם לעיני עדים ברהט, ובלילה נפצע בן 14 מכדור תועה בטייבה. בן משפחה של קורבן בסכסוך בנצרת אומר בביטחון...




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah

*The final agreements are revealed - the legal reforms will be the government's priority and will precede any other legislation.*

*The reforms will include the superseding clause and the Basic Law of the Legislation.*

The new government promises another half point of income tax credit
for working parents of each child advancing in free education age 0-3.
Soldiers' wages will increase by 20%

The government will aim to sign additional peace agreements and ending 
of the Israeli-Arab conflict (without direct reference to the Palestinians)



*Basic lines *

Freezing the prices of electricity, water, and property tax.
A budget law not approved by the government will require 61 votes.



In the basic lines of the new government - the consent of 61 MK's will be required to approve a law that costs more than 50m NIS.

Soldiers' wages will increase by 20%, program 'From uniform to studies', for soldiers' studies will be 100% funded, Promotion of preference for military veterans in faculties such as law and medicine in universities.

All the factions pledged to support the sduperceding clause.
The legal adviser in government offices will be a position of trust.

*In education *

Free preschool education, the return of the delegations to Poland.
The board of directors will be abolished











						Jerusalem Mayor Nir Barkat named Economy Minister
					

Jerusalem Mayor Nir Barkat will be appointed as Economy Minister for the 37th coalition government of Israel,




					www.jpost.com
				











						Law granting Ben-Gvir unprecedented power over police passes 61-55
					

The law is the last out of the four bills that the coalition began to expedite through the Knesset approximately three weeks ago.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Agreement with Smotrich: Government to expand the Jewish presence in Hebron
					

The Likud and Religious Zionism have agreed to work to expand and strengthen the Jewish presence in Hebron as an answer to the left.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Arab crime in Israel: 47% of murders are committed by Israeli Arabs*​





Over a third of Israelis fear for their personal security, a new poll has revealed. This is three times the number of Israelis who are worried about threats from beyond the country's borders. The poll, conducted by the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS), was published in _Israel Hayom _on Thursday.

"Israel is swiftly turning into a violent country," Brigadier-General (Res.) Dr. Meir Elran, director of the Institute's internal affairs department, commented on the poll's results.

According to Elran, "We aren't there yet, certainly not on the scale of the United States, but incidents of serious violence, of bullying, are becoming more and more widespread. It wasn't in our lexicon in the past, certainly not to such a great degree, but now it's standard."

Violence in the Arab sector is far more of a problem than in the Jewish sector. Police data from the past year that has yet to be published shows that while Arabs make up only 21% of Israel's population, they are involved in 41% of crimes in general.

Read more -








						Arab crime in Israel:  47% of murders are committed by Israeli Arabs
					

Over a third of Israelis fear for their personal security. "Israel is turning into a violent country."




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah

*Reactions from around the world to the establishment of the government*

*The Prime Minister of India -*



*The Deputy Prime Minister of Italy -*



*President of the European Union*


----------



## rylah

Enjoy -









						The woke truth about the Maccabees - opinion
					

Jews in Palestine, fighting Greeks. What nonsense! As is well known, at that period of time, the Jews were in Poland, Lithuania and Ukraine, busily inventing communism and capitalism.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

Who is Amichai Chikli, the incoming Diaspora affairs minister?​
He was raised by a Conservative rabbi as a father, established a pre-army leadership academy and was a "rebel" in the outgoing government. Here's everything you need to know -










						Orthodox Diaspora Jews, reach out to religious-Zionist Israeli leaders
					

It is about time that Orthodox and modern-Orthodox leaders and organizations invest in a relationship between Orthodox and right-wing American Jews and Israelis.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Jerusalem Post reports:




> During the Second World War, when Morocco was more or less under French rule, King Mohammed V defied the Vichy government and refused to deport the country’s 250,000 Jews to Nazi concentration camps.
> 
> Moroccan Jews therefore credit him with being their protector and their benefactor.
> 
> In a letter that President Isaac Herzog sent to King Mohammed VI last week on the second anniversary of Morocco’s accession to the Abraham Accords, he noted this fact and wrote: “During some of the darkest hours of Jewish history, Morocco has served as a beacon of light and hope for the Jews. When expelled from Spain in the fifteenth century, many Jews found safe haven on the other side of the Mediterranean. And when millions of Jews faced the horrors of the Holocaust in the twentieth century, King Mohammed V provided a safe haven for his Jewish subjects.”



Who can object to an Israeli president complimenting an Arab leader?




Meet Moroccan writer Abdul Salam Benaisi, writing in Rai Al Youm.

He says that if Isaac Herzog has the audacity to compliment Morocco on how they treat their Jews, then he is also giving himself the right to insult Morocco some other time if he thinks that they mistreat their Jews. That shows that he is sticking his nose in Moroccan private business and illegally interfering with Moroccan state affairs.

That would be delusional enough, but Benaisi isn't finished.


> The Zionist entity’s eye is on the fertile Moroccan lands, it is working to turn it into a farmland in which it plants agricultural materials that can be exported to Europe, and which drains the water bed of the Moroccans, after they dried up the water in Palestine, and the entity’s eye is also on the mineral resources that exist in the Moroccan subsoil. The Zionists have established giant companies that are now exploring for oil and gas in different regions of Morocco.
> 
> When Isaac Herzog sends a message to the Moroccan King Mohammed VI acknowledging the protection that his grandfather, King Mohammed V, provided to Moroccan Jews, he does not want to acknowledge how wonderful Morocco is....Herzog is, in fact, pursuing Morocco, seeking to consolidate and perpetuate normalization, and obtain with it a large share of the wealth in the country *and plunder it.* In clearer terms, *the goal of Herzog's message to Mohammed VI is blackmail and then extortion, *and this is behavior that the occupying entity is good at doing.



The conspiracy theories and paranoia one can see every day in Arab media is something to behold.











						"Herzog thanking Morocco for saving Jews during the Holocaust is part of a grand plan to plunder the country"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Al Jazeera's headline says it all:

*The year 2022 is the worst in terms of occupation violations at Al-Aqsa Mosque.. More than 48,000 settlers stormed the Al-Aqsa Mosque*

Remember, this isn't a Palestinian news site. This is Al Jazeera, trusted and praised throughout the world.

The article says,




> The Director General of the Department of Islamic Endowments and Affairs of the Blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque, Sheikh Azzam Al-Khatib, described the year 2022 as the worst and highest in terms of violations by the Israeli occupation and extremist settlers of the Holy Mosque.
> 
> Al-Khatib said in a statement yesterday, Thursday, that "the intensity and pace of the raids increased during this year, bringing the total number of Jewish extremists who stormed from the Mughrabi Gate side of the blessed Al-Aqsa Mosque to 48,238 extremists."
> 
> He pointed out that the unprecedented provocative actions included *prayers, prostrations, and the performance of public Talmudic rituals, chants, singing, and dancing inside the courtyards,* in addition to raising Israeli flags inside the courtyards of Al-Aqsa Mosque on Jewish occasions and holidays during this year.


Horrors!

For context, the average Friday sees about 50,000 Muslims visiting the holiest Jewish site. Their provocative actions include multiple prostrations, raising Hamas flags, singing, summer camps, screaming at Jewish visitors, studying, playing soccer and volleyball, gymnastics, throwing stones and storing weapons.

But hey, we don't need to care about the feelings of Jews.










						48,000 Jews visited the Temple Mount this year. Al Jazeera: "Worst year ever!"
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


From the river to the sea is all unceded Palestinian territory.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Muslims, doing to India the same they do to Israel.  Lie ]

The Babri mosque is not the only mosque alleged to have been built over a Hindu temple. Historians have cited evidence that early Islamist invaders, and later Muslims who established rule in India from the early 12th to mid-18th centuries, destroyed close to 2,000 Hindu temples. Another 200 Hindu temples reportedly were destroyed in Jammu and Kashmir during the 1990s.

“We too denounce the violence that arose in the tearing down of Babri [mosque] and its aftermath,” Suhag Shukla, executive director of the Hindu American Foundation, told the Investigative Project on Terrorism. “Yet it is telling that CAIR provides zero acknowledgment about the archaeological, documentary and testimonial evidence confirming the deeply sacred significance of that site to Hindus for millennia as well as the decades of legal deadlock over its status.”

Islamist terror and radicalization continues to rear its ugly head across India. But American Islamists falsely paint Muslims as victims of one-sided aggression by “Hindutva extremists.” CAIR’s Dec. 6 release is part of that campaign.

American Islamists describe Hindutva as “a shameless ideology, a hateful ideology,” and allude to its supporters as “fascists” and “Nazis.”

“This ideology is very clear,” Indian American Muslim Council (IAMC) Advocacy Director Ajit Sahi said during a May Islamist convention. “It says that India is the land of the Hindus because their forefathers started out in this country and they created the religion of Hinduism thousands of years ago.”

India’s political leadership is “sworn to the Hindutva theology of Hindu nationalism,” Sahi added. “Their one goal, single goal is to convert India into a Hindu country.”

Sahi attributed the ideology’s origin to Vinayak Damodar Savarkar.

But historian Vikram Sampath, author of a two-part biography on Savarkar, who popularized the term, argues that Hindutva was “a political pushback to political Islam” and a “cultural, national identity marker particularly during the time of the Khilafat movement where people were being led on a very dangerous path of identity politics based on religion.”

Sampath cites the example of Mahatma Gandhi’s support for the Khilafat (“Caliphate”) Movement that sought “to re-establish the despotic Caliphate in Turkey that the British had deposed in World War I.” Gandhi supported the movement in an attempt to forge Hindu-Muslim unity in the freedom struggle against British rule, disregarding the “open calls to violent jihad against kafirs ornon-believers” at Khilafat conferences, writes Sampath. A tragic outcome of the movement, according to him, was the 1921 genocide of Hindu Nairs by MoplahMuslims in India’s south-west Malabar coast.

By drawing comparisons with “Nazism” and “fascism” and calling Hindutva “a hateful extremist ideology,” American Islamists only seek to deflect attention from radical Islam and Islamist terrorism, in order to portray India’s religious strife as one-sided Hindu violence.


(full article online)










						American Islamists Continue Attacks on India
					

India’s prime minister, Shri Narendra Modi, addresses the gathering at the Indian Community Reception Event at the Singapore Expo in …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Reuters Corrects: Mavi Marmara Did Not Carry Aid for Gaza
					

CAMERA prompts correction of a Reuters article which incorrectly identified the Mavi Marmara, which attempted to break Israel's legal blockade of Gaza, as an




					www.camera.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Reuters Corrects: Mavi Marmara Did Not Carry Aid for Gaza
> 
> 
> CAMERA prompts correction of a Reuters article which incorrectly identified the Mavi Marmara, which attempted to break Israel's legal blockade of Gaza, as an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


Nothing new here. The Mavi Marmara was a cruise ship. It carried the people. The aid was in the other ships.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Nothing new here. The Mavi Marmara was a cruise ship. It carried the people. The aid was in the other ships.



If it's about aid, money wasn't wasted
on publicity stunts at a cruise ship party.

Kids of rich Western and Arab oligarchs were bored...


----------



## rylah

​​


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

Finished cooking up the government,

now cooking for Shabat.


----------



## rylah

*Got invited to Abu Dhabi Space Debate - INDIA, UAE & ISRAEL Are Teaming Up For SPACE DOMINANCE*

Abu Dhabi Space Debate was one of the Biggest International Debates attended by representatives of 60+ countries and numerous Space agencies from around the world like NASA, ISRO, ESA, JAXA etc. 

The debate took place to increase cooperation between countries and expedite space technology development and economics. Was really enlightening to listen to the fresh ideas of numerous thought leaders who are actively advancing our civilization.










						“Pakistan will never recognize Israel”.  Here’s my quick response 🤩 #shorts #india #pakistan
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


How many UN resolutions has Israel ignored?

15


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> How many UN resolutions has Israel ignored?
> 
> 15



How dare Israelis not take responsibility for Arabs beating their wives...right?
It's only democratic, that the UN member states are imposed by the hijab.

On the other hand, if Israel is the main address for UN problems,
maybe the UN should move to Jerusalem.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Various posters glorifying Palestinian “martyrs” were found in Los Angeles on December 16.

-----------------

The posters on Wilshire Boulevard were taken down on December 21.

Jewish groups denounced the posters in statements to the Journal.

“There is nothing wrong with mourning those who die from the tragic and ongoing violence between Palestinians and Israelis,” StandWithUs CEO and Co-Founder Roz Rothstein said. “However, this anti-Israel poster includes and glorifies terrorists, such as former Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) commander Farooq Salameh. It implies Israel alone is to blame, ignoring that groups like PIJ seek to destroy Israel and trap both peoples in an endless cycle of suffering and conflict. Hopefully one day Palestinian leaders will accept that Israel is in the region to stay, so both peoples can focus on building a better future together.”

Simon Wiesenthal Center Associate Dean and Director of Global Social Action Agenda Rabbi Abraham Cooper also said, “Importing [a] culture of death where children are brainwashed to believe [that] martyrs are not mere cannon fodder for genocide-seeking Hamas and corrupt pay-to-slay Jews Palestinian Authority teaches youngsters here to hate Jews is a disaster in the making.”

“Their martyrs are our murderers,” Stop Antisemitism Executive Director Liora Rez said. “It’s always disturbing to see people idolizing terrorists like this.”

American Jewish Committee Los Angeles Regional Director Richard S. Hirschhaut said, “While Jews across Southern California draw strength and inspiration from the enduring power of Hanukkah, we are reminded of the darker forces that would deny us the right to our ancestral homeland. How unfortunate and sad that these young activists have shown their hand as uncompromising, rejectionist, and glorifying of violence. All too familiar a pattern for those who seek peaceful resolution of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Still, we will wait for genuine voices of peace to emerge.”

The Palestinian Youth Movement did not respond to the Journal’s request for comment.











						Posters Glorifying Palestinian “Martyrs” Found in LA
					

Various posters glorifying Palestinian “martyrs” were found in Los Angeles on December 16. The Palestinian Youth Movement announced in an Instagram post that they had put the posters around Los Angeles, Orange County and the Inland Empire; some posters were found on Wilshire Boulevard. The...




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The boar conspiracy theory was first made popular by PA President Mahmoud Abbas, who in 2014 insisted that “every night, [Israelis] release wild pigs against us.” Only two months ago, the libel resurfaced in English-language pro-Palestinian publications.

Aziz’s suggestion that Israeli Jews would be raising vicious, wild (and unkosher!) animals for no reason except to terrorize Palestinian kids is, of course, ridiculous. In fact, boar sightings have increased dramatically throughout both Jewish and Arab controlled areas of both the West Bank _and_ pre-1967 Israel in recent years.

In 2019, the northern Israeli city of Haifa reported some 1,300 instances — almost 40 percent more than the 2015 total. According to local ecologists, the pig invasion is caused by humans leaving food in residential areas. COVID-19 lockdowns, which saw public life and movement reduced, exacerbated the problem.

Wild boars have attacked Arabs and Jews alike. In October 2021, a Jewish Israeli had to be evacuated from the West Bank by helicopter following a boar attack near a community in Samaria. Accordingly, even hostile anti-Israel NGOs like B’Tselem and Yesh Din have admitted that there is absolutely “no evidence” to back up the accusations by the likes of Mohammed Aziz.

Educate’s 350-word piece contains countless other errors.

For example, with regard to classroom sizes, the Palestinian Authority-controlled West Bank is no exception. Last year, the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) found that Israeli schools had an average of 26.3 students per classroom, compared to the OECD average of 21.1. Many Israeli children, particularly in religious schools, attend classes with 35, 40, or more students in them.

Moreover, Ramallah is not a “camp” — but a city of roughly 40,000, and the place of residence of the deep-pocketed PA leadership. The PA has been responsible for administering and funding education in cities like Ramallah since it signed the Oslo Accords nearly 30 years ago.

Aziz also misportrays Israel’s military justice system, failing to mention that defendants who do not speak Hebrew are appointed an interpreter.

The editors of Educate, which gets sent out to some 500,000 National Education Union members, clearly failed to check their facts when printing Aziz’s baseless libel. Perhaps this has something to do with the organization’s overt anti-Israel agenda: Two years ago, several Jewish teachers resigned from the NEU in protest over its “obsession” with the only Jewish state.

At the same time, Educate has shown itself open to criticism from the public. In September, following public pressure, the magazine retracted a book review, calling it “not consistent with the union’s policy on LGBT+ inclusive education.”

Therefore, we at HonestReporting call on our members to lodge a formal complaint with the National Education Union and, respectfully but firmly, demand that it withdraw “Children pay a terrible toll in Palestine” by Mohammed Aziz.

(full article online)










						UK Education Union Magazine: 'Israelis Release Wild Boars To Scare Palestinian Children' | Honest Reporting
					

When it comes to Israel, Britain's National Education Union (NEU) seemingly has no issue spreading disinformation and outright lies.




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

We recently were alerted to a Sky News broadcast for children which aired on May 13th, 2022 (“FYI: Special Report From Both Sides of The Wall”) which was introduced as “A special report on two young people from both sides of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as they meet to discuss peace.”

However, before the program pivoted to the young people on ‘both sides’, the presenter presented a decidedly one-sided and ahistorical backgrounder on the origin of the conflict.

2:27 The presenter says that “an internet search tells me that this part of the world wasn’t always called Israel”.

In fact, a Jewish kingdom called Israel dates back to 1020 BCE (while the people known as the Israelites date back three centuries earlier).  Though foreign conquests would eventually disperse the region’s indigenous Jewish inhabitants, asserting that “this part of the world wasn’t always called Israel” is a non-sequitur which obfuscates the Jewish history of, and ties to, the territory in what today is _again_ Israel.

2:31 The presenter says Israel was “until 1948, known as Palestine” and that, “for centuries, Jews, Muslims and Christians fought for control of the region”.

It’s not clear what point the presenter is trying to make.

If she’s suggesting the existence of an independent Palestinian state or territory (in the modern sense of the word “Palestinian”) at any point in history, that’s a lie.

Most of the Middle East, including what is today Israel, prior to the establishment of the British Mandate, was under Ottoman Turkish rule for four hundreds years. Prior to that, the territory in question was controlled by Mamluk, Crusader, Arab, Byzantine, Roman, Persian and Greek rulers.  Jews weren’t fighting “for control of the region” until they were forced to defend the re-birth of their state in 1948, the borders of which were determined by the UN partition plan of 1947 – borders accepted by the Jews, but rejected by the Arabs.

In the second century ACE, after putting down the final Jewish revolt, the Romans began using the name _Palaestina_ to Judea (the southern portion of what is now commonly called, outside of Israel, the West Bank) in an attempt to minimise Jewish identification with the land of Israel.  The modern understanding of the term “Palestinians”, as a distinct people, is only a 20th century phenomenon.

2:46 The presenter asserts that “After the end of WWII, during which six million Jews were killed, Britain and its allies decided to give Jewish people a country to call their own,_ within Palestine_. And, they named it Israel.”

However, Israel wasn’t some consolation prize ‘awarded’ to the Jews as moral compensation for the Holocaust.

Though established a few years after the murder of two out of every three Jews in Europe by the Nazis and their allies, the state’s foundations lay in the fact that the land was the birthplace of Judaism, the Jewish people and the sovereign ancient Jewish state; that there was a continuous presence of Jews in the land through various foreign empires over 3,700 years; that, in the diaspora over thousands of years, Jews continued to pray and direct their spiritual aspirations to Jerusalem; that Jerusalem had a majority Jewish population since as early as the 1840s; per the League of Nations Palestine Mandate and the UN Partition Plan; and, finally, as a result of the tiny country’s defence against an Arab invasion on the day of its birth.

3:20 The presenter says that “Palestinians and Arabs who lived there thought that this [Israel’s establishment] was unfair, and this led to the one of the longest conflicts in history. In that time, many Palestinians have lost their land and their homes.”

The presenter omits that Palestinian Arabs were offered their own state in 1948, which they rejected, not because they objected to the particular boundaries, but because they objected to the existence of a Jewish majority state within any borders.  If Arab states hadn’t started a war of annihilation against the nascent Jewish state, no Palestinians would have lost their land or homes.  Finally, also omitted from the narrative are the 800,000 or so Jews who lost their homes, property and assets after they were expelled or forced to flee Middle Eastern countries during that time period.

6:12 The presenter falsely asserts that Israel’s security fence “surrounds” Bethlehem.

6:21 The presenter says that Israel’s security barrier has been called “illegal” by an “international court”, but fails to note that it was an advisory opiniononly, and obfuscates the five year Palestinian terror campaign which necessitated its construction.

7 The presenters refers to a Palestinian ‘refugee camp’ near Bethlehem (Dheishe), and asserts that “many Palestinians who live there were forced out of their homes by Israelis who took control of their land”.

First, the overwhelming majority (over 99%) of Palestinians declared as “refugees” by UNRWA are merely descendants of refugees from 1948, so aren’t refugees in any sense of the word, and didn’t lose any land. Further, viewers aren’t told that, between 1948 and 1967, the West Bank (including the area near Bethlehem referred to by the presenter) was illegally occupied by Jordan.

8 The presenter makes the completely unsubstantiated and highly specious claim that “hundreds of Palestinian children” have been killed while merely throwing rocks at soldiers.  In fact, current regulations only allow for soldiers or police to open-fire at stone-throwers when “only in circumstances where a concrete and immediate danger exists and the stone-thrower will cause injury to the life or bodily welfare of a person”.

8:15: The Palestinian teen from Deheishe interviewed for the program, named Ibraheem, tells the presenter that his cousin was killed by Israeli soldiers for throwing stones when he was 14 years old.  Here’s a still frame which shows a wall with a tribute to his cousin:

(full article online)










						Sky News show for kids promotes lie that Israel is a foreign implant
					

We recently were alerted to a Sky News broadcast for children which aired on May 13th, 2022 ("FYI: Special Report From Both Sides of The Wall") which was intr




					camera-uk.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Wasted lives ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

There is a Palestinian organization, "Maata," that keeps track of every Palestinian attack on Israelis. Their daily, weekly, and monthly reports are widely quoted in Palestinian media, but as far as I can tell, ignored in Israeli media. 

Here is their graphic for attacks on Israelis and the IDF just last week:






It says that from 12/23 to 12/29 there was:

1 "Palestinian martyr"
5 Israelis wounded
29 shootings
1 car ramming attack
5 instances of destroying Israeli military equipment
18 "repelled attacks by settlers"
47 instances of stone throwing
4 Molotov cocktails
9 throwing explosive devices
4 "confrontations"
76 protests

Look at the graphics for"settlers:"





These statistics are meant to be points of pride.











						Palestinians count 203 attacks on Israel...just last week
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is important to examine two events in recent days, as they both severely limit the freedom of Westerners - and signal far worse things that could come.

The first is the visit by Israeli minister of security Itamar Ben-Gvir to the Temple Mount.

The second is the publicizing of the removal of an instructor at Hamline University for including depictions of Mohammed in his art history course.

In both cases, nobody did anything wrong by any reasonable metric: 

- Even though many would say that he has the right to pray on Judaism's holiest site, Ben-Gvir did not. He did exactly what tens of thousands of Jews and hundreds of thousands of Christians have done in 2022 and earlier - he took a quiet stroll on the Temple Mount, without even reporters. There was no violation of the (illusory) status quo. 

- In the case of Hamline University, the instructor told the class ahead of time - in both the syllabus and verbally - that two medieval images of Mohammed, painted by Muslims, would be shown to the class, and he gave any Muslims the opportunity to not look at them. 

In both cases, there is no consensus that even Islamic law was violated: 

- Noor Dahri, a religious Muslim and counterterrorism expert, tweeted, "The rule to allow only Muslims to pray in Makkah is conditioned by the Holy Quran, however such conditions dsn’t apply to the Temple Mount.  Islam doesn’t forbid Jews to worship at the Temple Mount, [just a] political agreement which is called “Status Quo”. It is nothing but racism and religious discrimination against the Jewish people. Jews can freely worship at the Temple Mount according to Islamic rules because the land belongs to them, not Muslims - it’s only holy to Muslims."

- Muslims have included Mohammed in their own artwork for centuries, and Shiites do it today. And while mainstream Sunni Islamic law nowadays is against Muslims creating such depictions, it does not (and cannot) say that non-Muslims cannot create or view such pictures.

In both cases, ignorant Westerners who should be supporting freedom and equality are in the forefront of quashing that exact freedom in order to avoid hurting the feelings of irrational, potentially violent Muslims:

- State Department spokesman Ned Price repeatedly said in response to Ben-Gvir's visit that the US supports the "status quo," implying that the visit violated it and was "provocative:" "We oppose any *unilateral actions* that undercut the historic status quo. They are unacceptable.... it’s absolutely critical that all sides exercise restraint,* refrain from provocative actions and rhetoric*, and preserve that historic status quo at Haram al-Sharif/Temple Mount, both in word and in practice....We’re deeply concerned by any *unilateral actions* because – precisely because they have the potential to exacerbate tensions, or worse. "

- Hamline University issued a statement claiming, falsely, that what the instructor did violated Islamic law: "Students do not relinquish their faith in the classroom. To look upon an image of the prophet Muhammad, for many Muslims, is against their faith."  But it is not at all clear that Islamic law addresses viewing such depictions, only creating them. And as mentioned, the Muslim students could have chosen not to view them.

These are perfect examples of "proleptic dhimmitude," where Westerners act (often beyond what Muslims demand)  in fear of *anticipated* Islamic responses that had not even occurred.

This illustrates the real unwritten law that has increasingly dominated the West: *"Don't piss off the Muslims." *All of the moral posturing about "tolerance" and "status quo" are fig leaves to obscure the fact that Westerners live in fear of Islamic terror, and are willing and even anxious to give up on our own freedoms to pander to the most extreme Muslim positions, human rights be damned. 

By using the yardstick of banning anything that is "provocative," the West is allowing the most intolerant and violent Muslims to dictate Western behavior in all aspects of life. Because anything and everything can provoke Islamists. 

Because in both cases the dhimmified Westerners are giving a green light for extremist, potentially violent Muslims to expand their demands ad infinitum:

- Palestinians do not only claim that Jews are violating their feelings by visiting the Temple Mount, but the Western Wall as well - which they also consider part of the "Al Aqsa complex." In fact, every single Jewish holy site, from the Tomb of the Patriarchs to Rachel's Tomb to Joseph's Tomb and scores of others - are all claimed by Palestinians to be Muslim shrines. If Israel gives in to western pressure on abandoning Jewish rights, it wouldn't be the end - it would be only the start of the bigoted, antisemitic demands that Jews have no rights in Israel altogether.




- The same Islamic law against creating depictions of Mohammed also apples to*every Muslim prophet.*  This includes Abraham, Moses, David and Jesus and, according to many, Mary. Beyond that, depictions of Roman and Greek gods would similarly violate Islamic laws against idolatry. _The exact same logic that caused Hamline to cave to Muslim intolerance can eviscerate every single art history course in the Western world. 
_
It isn't hard to picture that as only the beginning, not the end. Imagine a world where every website, every encyclopedia, every outing, every college course, every newspaper article and indeed every activity must be approved by extremist Islamic gatekeepers. We've already seen most Western media refuse to print the Mohammed cartoons from Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten in 2005, even though they are undoubtedly newsworthy and important to see to understand the story. But that and similar incidents are exactly what is driving today's cowardice: the fear of pissing off Muslims, *because they might murder yo*u. 

Jews will only write angry letters, so offending them is "free speech" and "brave." Muslims might kill you, so submitting to their dictates is twisted into "tolerance."

Unless there is serious pushback by those who still value freedom, this is where things are going. 











						The most important unwritten law in the West: Don't piss off irrational, extremist Muslims
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UNRWA paving the road to conflict
					

The 67 nations and 33 agencies which aid UNWRA do not demand a change in its policies that support the perpetuation of conflict. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

UN Security Council to Confirm Jewish Inferiority on Temple Mount
					

Ben Gvir and Smotrich promised us that by standing to the right of Netanyahu, they’d make him steer the ship of state where it should go by rights.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Here are the poor, innocent Palestinian "children" killed so far this year
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

In recent days, German public broadcasting service Deutsche Welle has commendably corrected two basic facts concerning key Israeli locations: the nation’s capital is Jerusalem, not Tel Aviv, and the ancient Jewish temples were indeed located on the Temple Mount. 



First, an English-language Jan. 2 subheading and tweet had wrongly referred to Tel Aviv as the capital of Israel, using the common journalistic practice of referring to a nation’s capital city as shorthand for the country’s government. The inaccurate wording in both was “Tel Aviv has not yet commented on the incident.”

Jerusalem, not Tel Aviv, is Israel’s capital.

Numerous media outlets have corrected this very point in the past, including Deutsche Welle’s own Arabic service last August, _The Los Angeles Times_, _Washington Post, _Associated Press, Reuters, Newsweek and _The Guardian_, among many others. 




Following CAMERA’s contact with Deutsche Welle, along with many on Twitter calling out the media outlet for the error, editors commendably changed the subheadline to refer to Jerusalem as opposed to Tel Aviv. In addition, the German news agency commendably tweeted: “As many of you rightly pointed out in the comments, Tel Aviv is pretty unlikely to comment on the incident as it is not the capital city of Israel.”

Separately, Deutsche Welle today commendably corrected an English-language article yesterday which misreported the location of the first and second Jewish temples on the Temple Mount as a question of _belief, _while in actuality it is_ a_ matter of archeological fact. The article had stated: “Until its destruction by the Romans in A.D. 70, the Second Jewish Temple was *believed to have been located*[on the Temple Mount/Noble Sanctuary” (“Why Jerusalem’s holy site is in the spotlight once again, emphasis added).


There is no archeological dispute about the fact that the Jewish temples were located on the Temple Mount. As _The New York Times_ was compelled to acknowledge in a 2015 correction:


> An earlier version of this article misstated the question that many books and scholarly treatises have never definitively answered concerning the two ancient Jewish temples. The question is where precisely on the 37-acre Temple Mount site the temples had once stood, not whether the temples had ever existed there.





> (full article online)













						Deutsche Welle Corrects Two Key Locations: Israel's Capital and the Jewish Temples
					

CAMERA prompts Deutsche Welle corrections on two key geographical basics: First, Israel's capital is Jerusalem, not Tel Aviv. Second, the Jewish temples' location on




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Amanpour’s Disgraceful Comparison of Israel to Bashar al-Assad
					

By glibly attempting to compare Israel to Bashar al-Assad's brutal regime, Amanpour once again demonstrates that she places her contempt for the Jewish state




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ End UNWRA once and for all ]

Israel plans to sanction the Palestinian Authority for its push to seek an advisory opinion against it from the world court by withholding tax frees, freezing building plans in Area C, penalizing Palestinian officials and taking steps against non-government groups it holds is involved in diplomatic warfare against the Jewish state.


The Prime Minister's Office published information regarding the sanctions on Friday afternoon after the security cabinet approved the measures Thursday during a closed-door meeting.



> *"These and other measures will not discourage our people and our leadership from continuing their struggle and political, diplomatic and legal movement to provide international protection for our people and to put an end to Israel's continued impunity from accountability and punishment."*
> Palestinian Authority



"The current government will not sit idly by in the face of this war and will respond as necessary," the Prime Minister's Office said. It adopted the measures after the United Nations General Assembly voted on December 30 to seek an advisory opinion from the International Court of Justice regarding the illegality of Israel's "occupation" of Palestinian territories.

Israel will transfer NIS 139 million from tax fees it collects on behalf of the Palestinian Authority to compensate the families of Palestinian terror victims.


It will withhold PA tax fees to offset the monthly stipends the PA provides to the families of terrorists involved in killing Israelis. This will be retroactive to the start of 2022.

(full article online)









						Israel to halt PA construction, withhold funds in response to UNGA vote
					

The Prime Minister's Office published information regarding the sanctions against the Palestinian Authority on Friday afternoon.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Defense Minister Yoav Gallant on Saturday said he was revoking the entry permits to Israel of three senior Palestinian Authority officials, after the trio paid a visit to a newly released prisoner who served decades in jail for murdering a soldier.

Karim Younis, the longest-serving prisoner jailed for security-related offenses, was freed from prison Thursday after serving 40 years behind bars following his conviction on terrorism charges for murdering an Israeli soldier in 1980.

Since his release, celebrations have been held at his hometown of ‘Ara in northern Israel. Younis is part of Israel’s Arab minority, many of whom identify as Palestinians.

(full article online)










						Gallant revokes entry permits of 3 PA officials who visited freed terror convict
					

Fatah members Mahmoud al-Aloul, Azzam al-Ahmad, and Rawhi Fattouh joined celebrations at home in northern Israel of Karim Younis, who murdered a soldier in 1980




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Time to end Oslo and put an end to the PA ]




















(full article online)









						Fatah Central Committee Member Abbas Zaki: If New Israeli Government Carries Out Its Plans, The Israelis Can Either Depart By Sea Or Wade In A Sea Of Blood
					

Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki said in a January 2, 2023 address that aired on Palestine TV that the Israelis must choose between leaving Palestine by sea, or wading "into a sea of blood". He praised Palestinian terrorists such as Uday Tamimi, Diaa Hamarsheh, and Raad Hazem for taking...




					www.memri.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Australian actress Ruby Rose is currently in Israel visiting her friend and costar, Israeli actress Rona-Lee Shimon, and is not letting anti-Israel supporters on social media ruin her trip.

The former Batwoman stars in the action thriller Dirty Angels with Shimon, who is also a cast member of the hit Israeli series Fauda, and has been touring the Jewish state with the Israeli actress. On Tuesday, Rose posted on her Instagram page a carousel of photos from her travels so far in Israel and in the caption said that from the moment that she met Shimon, “I knew that we would become deep, dear friends.” She told her 20 million Instagram followers that the actress has become like family to her and added, “I feel so lucky to be considered as such by this angel.”

Shimon responded in the comments by writing: “My sweet angel! I feel so blessed we got to meet on our film. You went straight into my heart. I love your gentle loving heart so much. You literally had me at Hello.”

Rose’s Instagram post was also bombarded with messages from anti-Israel supporters who wrote “Free Palestine” and criticized her for visiting “apartheid Israel.”

In response to one such comment, Rose replied, “I am visiting a friend. Not making a political statement.”

Since then, the Australian actress and model has also shared on her Instagram Stories multiple posts about antisemitic attacks and anti-Jewish incidents that took place in 2022.











						Australian Actress Visits Israel, Claps Back at ‘Free Palestine’ Comments | United with Israel
					

Australian actress and model Ruby Rose shared on Instagram multiple posts about her visit to Israel, in addition to posts antisemitic attacks and anti-Jewish incidents in 2022.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sheikh Khalid Qasmi, a royal figure from the United Arab Emirates, was hospitalized this week in Israel, the first Arab royal known to have been treated in Israel. His visit may pave the way for more Emiratis to get medical care in Israel.

The 45-year-old sheikh from the emirate of Sharjah in the UAE arrived at the Emek Medical Center in Afula on Sunday for treatment for health complications related to an automobile accident several years ago. He is due to return to the UAE on Thursday. The Tazpit Press Service got exclusive access to talk to Sheikh Qasmi, who praised Israel’s medical care and expressed his appreciation for the warm reception he has received.

During his conversation with TPS, the sheikh wore a kippah, or Jewish skullcap, saying it was a sign of respect for the Jewish people and the state of Israel.


(full article online)









						Israel Provided ‘Best Medical Treatment’ Ever, Says Senior Royal Figure from UAE | United with Israel
					

The 45-year-old sheikh from the UAE arrived received treatment for complications related to an automobile accident several years ago.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah

Barak, Dershowitz Come Out Against Judicial Reforms - Hamodia.com
					

By Yisrael Price Former Chief Justice of Israel's High Court, Aharon Barak. (Yonatan Sindel/Flash90) YERUSHALAYIM — Former High Court president Aharon



					hamodia.com
				











						Is Alan Dershowitz right to warn against the ‘override clause’?
					

Unlike Israel’s agenda-driven cynics, the world-renowned attorney has at least proven trustworthy where his views on the Jewish state are concerned, even if one disagrees with some of them.




					www.jns.org
				











						When Judges Rule: A comparison between the US and Israel
					

In most parliamentary democracies, the judiciary is subordinate to the legislature (of which the executive is part), though they are generally somewhat independent.




					www.jpost.com
				




Back in 2010...


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Norwegian news agency Verdinytt interviewer: *“Mr. Itamar Marcus, you are director of Palestinian Media Watch, and today you are releasing a new report that you say tells us that the Oslo Accords were a failure.”

*PMW Director Itamar Marcus: *“I’m not saying that the Oslo Accords were a failure, I’m saying that they were a fraud. From Israel’s perspective the Oslo Accords were a failure, but from the Palestinian perspective the Oslo Accords were a great success, because it allowed them to move a terror organization that was based in Tunisia right inside the heartland of Israel, which has enabled them to commit terror. So, the interesting thing here is that there were two Oslo Accords that were signed: Israel signed the Oslo Accords hoping for peace, the Palestinian Authority, or the PLO actually, signed the Oslo Accords hoping to gain a foothold inside of the land of Israel, what they call “Palestine,” so that they could continue their terror war against Israel from the inside. So, from the Israeli perspective it was a failure, from the Palestinian perspective it was a great success.”

*Interviewer: *“But how would you document the claim that you could call it a fraud?”

*Itamar Marcus: *“This report, “Teaching Terror to Tots,” is really all the proof that you need. This is Fatah’s educational magazine for ages 6–15. We studied all the magazines going back 8 years, and what we found is that every fundamental that was promised [by the PLO] in the Oslo Accords is contradicted by this report. This report says [that Fatah teaches] that the Jewish people have no right to a state in Israel, that they are all foreigners, they [the Jews] weren’t here, not them, not their grandfathers, not their ancestors, they have no history in the land, therefore they have no right to exist in any borders, and therefore when Israel is destroyed that will be justice, and that will be inevitable. All of these [statements] are messages that repeat over and over again through the 8 years of education that we’ve been watching, and that’s why the Oslo Accords were a fraud, because they [the PA] tell the world it’s a process leading to peace, [but] they tell their children it’s a process leading to Israel’s destruction.”

*Interviewer: *“So this magazine that you studied, which is called _Waed_, it’s published by the Lion Cubs and Flowers, a children’s movement within the Fatah party, the ruling party of the Palestinian Authority-”

*Itamar Marcus: *“It’s not ‘within.’ This is the children’s movement, the children’s youth movement of the Fatah party. It’s run by senior people within Fatah. It’s not a small fringe thing. These magazines are given out in the school system. We have pictures of principals having big events where they hand out this magazine. It’s not fringe, this is mainstream Palestinian Authority and their ruling party, which of course is Fatah.”

*Interviewer: *“Can you give us an example?”

*Itamar Marcus: *“What they’ll teach for example is that ‘Our people are a 5,000-year-old Palestinian people’ – of course it’s a lie, there never were a Palestinian people until very recently – but they say “We have a 5,000-year-old Palestinian people, and we were invaded by the Pharaohs, by the Hyksos, by the Persians, by the Romans, by the Greeks, and by the Hebrews.” “We defeated all of those occupiers, and just as we defeated those occupiers, we will defeat the current Zionist occupier and he will leave too.” What they say is: In the end all of the Jews will leave “Palestine.” That’s the message, that all the Jews will leave “Palestine.” So there’s no hesitation here, there’s no trying to pretend. They tell it like they really believe, like their ideology is. That’s why I say it in a sense proves that the Oslo Accords were a fraud from the beginning. You can’t tell the international community “We accept Israel” while you’re teaching a whole generation of Palestinian children that “Israel has no right to exist, we have the right to use armed struggle,” - meaning kill even civilians - “in order to achieve our goal, and eventually we will destroy them, and they will not exist.” That’s the [PA/Fatah] message, and like I said, the Oslo [Accords] were a fraud. I believe more what they tell their children than I believe what they’re telling the president of the United States, or the prime minister of Israel, or the prime minister of Norway. Because the international community has not known about this magazine, it is a pristine example of their ideology. They didn’t hide anything, because they didn’t know people were looking. The schoolbooks they try to fix and make them look better because they know the world’s looking. Their media on TV, as bad as it is, they try… Here they thought nobody was looking. Anyway, we found it, PMW found it, Palestinian Media Watch, and now the world is going to know about it.”


(full article online











						Interview with PMW Director Itamar Marcus on PMW’s report: “Teaching Terror to Tots” | PMW Translations
					

Norwegian news agency Verdinytt interviewer: “Mr. Itamar Marcus, you are director of Palestinian Media Watch, and today you are releasing a new report that you say tells us that the Oslo Accords were a failure.” PMW Director Itamar Marcus: “I’m not saying that the Oslo Accords were a failure...




					palwatch.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Look how Saudi Arabia's score for Israel plummeted from 40% to only 3% thinking Israel is their biggest enemy. Iraq's score also dropped a huge amount, from 42% to 7%, Libya's from 44% to 7%, Tunisia from 42% to 9%. 

I would say that while the diplomatic recognition question reflects sky-high Arab antisemitism, the "threat" question is more reflective of whether the respondents believe the anti-Israel conspiracy theories claiming that Israel wants to take over the entire region, as well as a more sophisticated understanding of how Arab states relate to each other and to other nations. 

At any rate, far fewer Arabs look at Israel as their main enemy than eight years ago. That is a very big deal. It means that the opportunities are opening at least for the possibility of dialogue and to discuss common interests, something impossible with a perceived enemy.


(full article online)









						Arab people still overwhelmingly oppose recognizing Israel, but there is a silver lining
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel propaganda dressed up as pro-Palestinian has a long history. In 1958, Ralph Galloway, a former director of the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA), discussing regimes’ treatment of Palestinian Arab refugees from Israel’s 1948-1949 War of Independence, said:

“The Arab states do not want to solve the refugee problem. They want to keep it as an open sore, as an affront to the United Nations and as a weapon against Israel. They don’t give a damn whether the refugees [numbering approximately 500,00 – 600,00] live or die.”

Hence, UNRWA established camps instead of promoting resettlement in Arab states. This was at a time, the late 1940s and 1950s, when more than 800,000 Jewish refugees from Arab lands were being resettled. Roughly three-fourths went to Israel, the rest to Western countries.

Several end-of-2022 news items served as reminders that maintaining the “pro-Palestinian” fraud as an anti-Israel weapon continues. One was a Christmas season commentary about Bethlehem.

Raymond Ibrahim, writing for Gatestone Institute, reviewed 2022’s developments regarding the town’s Christians. Headlined “The Death of Christianity in Bethlehem,” the article noted constant persecution and intimidation of Christian Palestinian Arabs by Muslim Palestinians.

The Palestinian Authority does not support the former but rather exerts pressure on them so anti-Christian violence is not reported to news media. International headlines could damage the authority’s image with major foreign donors.

From 1947 to 2016, according to Ibrahim, the percentage of Christians in Bethlehem, the religion’s birthplace (under PA administration since the 1993 – 1995 Oslo accords) has dropped from 85 to less than 16. And following Hamas’ 2007 takeover of Gaza from the PA, the Strip’s remnant Christians either fled or live virtually underground beneath Islamic rule.

Persecution of Palestinian Christian Arabs by Palestinian Muslim Arabs rates little or  no media coverage, generates no public outpouring and little political investigation. Not being inherently anti-Israel, it doesn’t rank as pro-Palestinian.


(full article online)










						‘Pro-Palestinian’ Means No Such Thing
					

Palestinians in Jenin at the funeral of gunman Youssef Salah who was killed in an exchange of fire with Israeli …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Hollie

Have to admit I didn't see this one coming.












						United Arab Emirates to Become First Arab Country to Teach Holocaust History in Schools
					

The United Arab Emirates announces it will become the first Arab country to include Holocaust education in schools.




					www.breitbart.com
				




The embassy of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) to the United States on Sunday announced that Holocaust history will be added to the UAE school curriculum — making it the first Arab country to offer such an education.


----------



## Hollie

​







						Fatah Central Committee Member Abbas Zaki: If New Israeli Government Carries Out Its Plans, The Israelis Can Either Depart By Sea Or Wade In A Sea Of Blood
					

Fatah Central Committee member Abbas Zaki said in a January 2, 2023 address that aired on Palestine TV that the Israelis...




					www.memri.org
				


Fatah Deputy Chairman Mahmoud Al-Aloul Commemorates Palestinian Terrorists: They Are The Martyrs Of The Palestinian People Everywhere!​
​​Someone from something called the Fatah central committee, whatever that is. 

Maybe a PO Box for welfare checks.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Barak, Dershowitz Come Out Against Judicial Reforms - Hamodia.com
> 
> 
> By Yisrael Price Former Chief Justice of Israel's High Court, Aharon Barak. (Yonatan Sindel/Flash90) YERUSHALAYIM — Former High Court president Aharon
> 
> 
> 
> hamodia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Alan Dershowitz right to warn against the ‘override clause’?
> 
> 
> Unlike Israel’s agenda-driven cynics, the world-renowned attorney has at least proven trustworthy where his views on the Jewish state are concerned, even if one disagrees with some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jns.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Judges Rule: A comparison between the US and Israel
> 
> 
> In most parliamentary democracies, the judiciary is subordinate to the legislature (of which the executive is part), though they are generally somewhat independent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2010...



*PM Netanyahu defends judiciary reforms after protests*

Kan News | After former Supreme Court judge Aharon Barak harshly criticized the reforms of Justice Minister Yariv Levin, Netanyahu responds to his words and speaks about the uproar the move caused on the Israeli street.

Report by Suleiman Maswudeh.










						Justice Minister’s Reform Numbers Fleshed Out, and Why Alan Dershowitz Is Unhappy
					

Perhaps Alan Dershowitz should first spend a week in an outpost outside Yitzhar, Samaria, and see how much help the Supreme Court sends him.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

Diaspora Minister Chikli clarifies: 'I’m not a Conservative Jew'​Even though his father is a Conservative Rabbi Chikli does not identify with the movement, the new Diaspora Minister explained.​






During an event of the Gesher Leadership Institute, Chikli spoke about his family background and his attitude towards Judaism. “I do not come from a Conservative background,” he said on Friday. *“There is no such thing as a Conservative Tunisian*, but I have a deep acquaintance with Conservative Judaism.”

The 41-year-old is a member of Kibbutz Hanaton, established by the Conservative movement and the Jewish Agency. He is the son of Conservative Rabbi Eitan Chikli, who serves as the president of the Jewish University in Mexico and was a leading rabbi in Israel. He was also a member of the movement’s youth movement, Noam, and attended Camp Ramah.

Most Israeli Conservative Jews are Anglo​Chikli has been trying to explain this element of his Conservative background since he entered politics. His father isn’t the average Conservative Israeli rabbi, since a large proportion of them are English speakers, mostly Ashkenazi.

Chikli explained to the group that *“among the Ashkenazim, the attitude of [Orthodox Israeli intellectual] *Yeshayahu Leibowitz* prevailed: Either you are religious or you are not. In this respect, the Judaism that came from North Africa is the Judaism that is most similar to American Judaism,”* he said of most Conservative rabbis. “But the Mizrahi attitude of Judaism isn’t considered as such”, Chikli said.

Chikli spoke at Gesher’s graduation event. The group was composed of Israeli opinion leaders and decision-makers from all Jewish sectors who visited the US Jewish community to create bridges with it as Israeli leaders. The delegation is part of a joint venture with the Diaspora Affairs Ministry.

Chikli added during his speech that “there are a lot of Jews in the US who attend public schools and who marry non-Jews.... this means ‘the ceremony is over,’” he said.

According to the minister, “studies of the Land of Israel of Hebrew and the Bible – will preserve the connection between the Jews of the world and Judaism.”









						Diaspora Minister Chikli clarifies: 'I’m not a Conservative Jew'
					

Even though his father is a Conservative Rabbi Chikli does not identify with the movement, the new Diaspora Minister explained.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah

*Regavim Petitions Court to Demolish Illegal PA Arab Mansion Obstructing Major Samaria Road Project*




Last week, a new petition was submitted to the Jerusalem District Court demanding stop-work and demolition orders as well as additional administrative measures against a new, three-story luxurious villa, complete with a swimming pool in its expansive yard, which was built without a permit in blatant violation of the law near the village of Al-Funduq, in Area C, which is under full Israeli jurisdiction.

Al-Funduq is located 9.9 miles east of Qalqiliya, which in turn is 7 miles east of Kfar Saba inside green line Israel. The villa was built on the designated path of the Al-Funduq bypass road, a new thoroughfare planned by the Netivei Yisrael Corporation (the Israel Roadworks company) at a cost of hundreds of thousands of shekels, to ease traffic congestion in the area and improve road safety and security for all residents of the area – Jews and Arabs alike.

Needless to say, the illegal mansion is obstructing the construction of the new road, thwarting development and deepening the traffic chaos in the region from which all residents suffer.

A year ago, in the summer of 2021, when construction of the mansion was in progress, the Samaria Council and Regavim Movement appealed to the authorities, demanding that the law be enforced immediately. But the Civil Administration, back then still the domain of Defense Minister Benny Gantz, replied that “if necessary, supervision and enforcement procedures will be taken in accordance with established procedures, in accordance with enforcement priorities, and subject to operational considerations.”

For your next trivia competition, the above line is the answer to “what’s the largest number of words ever assembled in a sentence that means “No.” It’s 24.

When months passed and, as expected, no enforcement was carried out––while the construction of the villa continued at an accelerated pace––Regavim again turned to the Civil Administration to urge enforcement of the law. The Civil Administration’s response was: “A work-stop order will be issued as soon as possible.”

Naturally, no such order was issued, at which point, the Samaria Council and Regavim decided to petition the court.

The petition raises the issue of “enforcement priorities” which, according to Regavim, the Civil Administration uses to hide its enormous failure to enforce the law against illegal Arab construction in Area C.

In an appendix to the petition, Regavim lists dozens of cases in which the court accepted the Civil Administration’s fig-leaf claim of “enforcement priorities” based on system overload and insufficient manpower.

The court maintained a policy of non-interference in “professional considerations,” but in practice, according to the petition, under the auspices of this claim, the Civil Administration completely avoids enforcing the law. Moreover, Regavim’s petition contends that if the Al-Funduq case, which involves illegal construction on a major traffic artery––constituting a high priority for enforcement––received no attention whatsoever for more than a year, the Civil Administration’s priorities for enforcement are nothing more than a hollow excuse for inaction.

Yossi Dagan, Head of the Samaria Regional Council, said in a statement: “This is absurd. The state plans to invest millions of shekels to double the capacity of the road to provide a safety and security solution for thousands of Israelis and Palestinians, but on the other hand, it does not enforce the law and does not maintain the area.”

“It is inconceivable that while we see vigilant enforcement activity against Jewish pioneers in the Jewish settlement outposts, absolutely nothing is being done to fight the takeover of our national lands. Sadly, the law has not been enforced against a massive structure that was built as a deliberate takeover and is preventing the construction of the road. We hope that this petition to the Court of Appeals will result in the demolition of the illegal construction and the preservation of the nation’s lands in the area,” Dagan said.

Attorney Boaz Arzi, legal counsel for the Regavim Movement, said: “From our experience with the Civil Administration in hundreds of similar cases when we receive a response with a claim of enforcement priorities, it means the Civil Administration has no intention of enforcing the law. By turning a blind eye to a huge, luxurious villa that’s blocking the construction of a road that was planned at tremendous expense to the public, the Civil Administration indicates its questionable judgment, to put it mildly, and proves once again that the Civil Administration’s claim that it is acting according to ‘priorities’ is simply untrue. The Civil Administration repeatedly abuses the court’s trust and no less seriously, the trust of the public.”

It can be expected that now, after the Civil Administration in Judea and Samaria has been taken over by the adjunct Minister in the Defense Ministry Bezalel Smotrich, who was also the co-founder of Regavim, better attention will be paid to the urgent need to demolish the beautiful obstruction where a highway will soon be paved.









						Regavim Petitions Court to Demolish Illegal PA Arab Mansion Obstructing Major Samaria Road Project
					

Civil Administration hides its enormous failure to enforce the law against illegal Arab construction in Area C.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Diaspora Minister Chikli clarifies: 'I’m not a Conservative Jew'​Even though his father is a Conservative Rabbi Chikli does not identify with the movement, the new Diaspora Minister explained.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During an event of the Gesher Leadership Institute, Chikli spoke about his family background and his attitude towards Judaism. “I do not come from a Conservative background,” he said on Friday. *“There is no such thing as a Conservative Tunisian*, but I have a deep acquaintance with Conservative Judaism.”
> 
> The 41-year-old is a member of Kibbutz Hanaton, established by the Conservative movement and the Jewish Agency. He is the son of Conservative Rabbi Eitan Chikli, who serves as the president of the Jewish University in Mexico and was a leading rabbi in Israel. He was also a member of the movement’s youth movement, Noam, and attended Camp Ramah.
> 
> Most Israeli Conservative Jews are Anglo​Chikli has been trying to explain this element of his Conservative background since he entered politics. His father isn’t the average Conservative Israeli rabbi, since a large proportion of them are English speakers, mostly Ashkenazi.
> 
> Chikli explained to the group that *“among the Ashkenazim, the attitude of [Orthodox Israeli intellectual] *Yeshayahu Leibowitz* prevailed: Either you are religious or you are not. In this respect, the Judaism that came from North Africa is the Judaism that is most similar to American Judaism,”* he said of most Conservative rabbis. “But the Mizrahi attitude of Judaism isn’t considered as such”, Chikli said.
> 
> Chikli spoke at Gesher’s graduation event. The group was composed of Israeli opinion leaders and decision-makers from all Jewish sectors who visited the US Jewish community to create bridges with it as Israeli leaders. The delegation is part of a joint venture with the Diaspora Affairs Ministry.
> 
> Chikli added during his speech that “there are a lot of Jews in the US who attend public schools and who marry non-Jews.... this means ‘the ceremony is over,’” he said.
> 
> According to the minister, “studies of the Land of Israel of Hebrew and the Bible – will preserve the connection between the Jews of the world and Judaism.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diaspora Minister Chikli clarifies: 'I’m not a Conservative Jew'
> 
> 
> Even though his father is a Conservative Rabbi Chikli does not identify with the movement, the new Diaspora Minister explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com











						Netanyahu Appoints American Born Knitted-Yarmulke Wearing Settler Yossi Fuchs as Government Secretary
					

Anyone who believes Netanyahu is planning to sabotage Minister Levin’s reform should consider his appointment of Yossi Fuchs as Government Secretary.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *Regavim Petitions Court to Demolish Illegal PA Arab Mansion Obstructing Major Samaria Road Project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week, a new petition was submitted to the Jerusalem District Court demanding stop-work and demolition orders as well as additional administrative measures against a new, three-story luxurious villa, complete with a swimming pool in its expansive yard, which was built without a permit in blatant violation of the law near the village of Al-Funduq, in Area C, which is under full Israeli jurisdiction.
> 
> Al-Funduq is located 9.9 miles east of Qalqiliya, which in turn is 7 miles east of Kfar Saba inside green line Israel. The villa was built on the designated path of the Al-Funduq bypass road, a new thoroughfare planned by the Netivei Yisrael Corporation (the Israel Roadworks company) at a cost of hundreds of thousands of shekels, to ease traffic congestion in the area and improve road safety and security for all residents of the area – Jews and Arabs alike.
> 
> Needless to say, the illegal mansion is obstructing the construction of the new road, thwarting development and deepening the traffic chaos in the region from which all residents suffer.
> 
> A year ago, in the summer of 2021, when construction of the mansion was in progress, the Samaria Council and Regavim Movement appealed to the authorities, demanding that the law be enforced immediately. But the Civil Administration, back then still the domain of Defense Minister Benny Gantz, replied that “if necessary, supervision and enforcement procedures will be taken in accordance with established procedures, in accordance with enforcement priorities, and subject to operational considerations.”
> 
> For your next trivia competition, the above line is the answer to “what’s the largest number of words ever assembled in a sentence that means “No.” It’s 24.
> 
> When months passed and, as expected, no enforcement was carried out––while the construction of the villa continued at an accelerated pace––Regavim again turned to the Civil Administration to urge enforcement of the law. The Civil Administration’s response was: “A work-stop order will be issued as soon as possible.”
> 
> Naturally, no such order was issued, at which point, the Samaria Council and Regavim decided to petition the court.
> 
> The petition raises the issue of “enforcement priorities” which, according to Regavim, the Civil Administration uses to hide its enormous failure to enforce the law against illegal Arab construction in Area C.
> 
> In an appendix to the petition, Regavim lists dozens of cases in which the court accepted the Civil Administration’s fig-leaf claim of “enforcement priorities” based on system overload and insufficient manpower.
> 
> The court maintained a policy of non-interference in “professional considerations,” but in practice, according to the petition, under the auspices of this claim, the Civil Administration completely avoids enforcing the law. Moreover, Regavim’s petition contends that if the Al-Funduq case, which involves illegal construction on a major traffic artery––constituting a high priority for enforcement––received no attention whatsoever for more than a year, the Civil Administration’s priorities for enforcement are nothing more than a hollow excuse for inaction.
> 
> Yossi Dagan, Head of the Samaria Regional Council, said in a statement: “This is absurd. The state plans to invest millions of shekels to double the capacity of the road to provide a safety and security solution for thousands of Israelis and Palestinians, but on the other hand, it does not enforce the law and does not maintain the area.”
> 
> “It is inconceivable that while we see vigilant enforcement activity against Jewish pioneers in the Jewish settlement outposts, absolutely nothing is being done to fight the takeover of our national lands. Sadly, the law has not been enforced against a massive structure that was built as a deliberate takeover and is preventing the construction of the road. We hope that this petition to the Court of Appeals will result in the demolition of the illegal construction and the preservation of the nation’s lands in the area,” Dagan said.
> 
> Attorney Boaz Arzi, legal counsel for the Regavim Movement, said: “From our experience with the Civil Administration in hundreds of similar cases when we receive a response with a claim of enforcement priorities, it means the Civil Administration has no intention of enforcing the law. By turning a blind eye to a huge, luxurious villa that’s blocking the construction of a road that was planned at tremendous expense to the public, the Civil Administration indicates its questionable judgment, to put it mildly, and proves once again that the Civil Administration’s claim that it is acting according to ‘priorities’ is simply untrue. The Civil Administration repeatedly abuses the court’s trust and no less seriously, the trust of the public.”
> 
> It can be expected that now, after the Civil Administration in Judea and Samaria has been taken over by the adjunct Minister in the Defense Ministry Bezalel Smotrich, who was also the co-founder of Regavim, better attention will be paid to the urgent need to demolish the beautiful obstruction where a highway will soon be paved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regavim Petitions Court to Demolish Illegal PA Arab Mansion Obstructing Major Samaria Road Project
> 
> 
> Civil Administration hides its enormous failure to enforce the law against illegal Arab construction in Area C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishpress.com


Oslo expired.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a recent interview in Hamodia, US Ambassador to Israel Tom Nides said, when asked about a recent poll that showed 72%  of Palestinians support terror groups like Lion's Den, "I firmly believe, and you might disagree with me, but the vast, vast majority among the average Palestinians doesn’t wake up in the morning wanting to kill someone who happens to be Jewish. They want to live just like you and I do."

Stephen Flatow responded quite nicely in JNS to this.

I would like to add my own observations.

Nides was careful in his words. He didn't say that the vast majority of Palestinians don't support terror, only that most of them don't want to _personally _kill Jews.

I've been closely following Palestinian polls for over 15 years.  I suspect Nides knows that polls show consistently over the years that a majority of Palestinians support terror attacks as part of a strategy to gain independence. Those questions are asked in the abstract.

But when Palestinians are asked about _specific _terror attacks, support goes way _up_.

In 2008, a terrorist entered the Mercaz Harav yeshiva and started mowing down students. 8 were killed, including 4 children. When Palestinians were asked if they supported that attack, an astonishing_ 84% said they did._

You can see how Palestinians consistently support specific terror attacks that murder Jews more than general attacks in the abstract from that March 2008 poll.




This is more than simply supporting terror for political gain. This is bloodlust against Jews. 

Nothing has changed since then. In 2014, after a string of stabbing attacks including the massacre of four rabbis in Har Nof, not only were celebrations shown on Palestinian TV. A survey shortly after the event asked, "Recently there has been an increase in Jerusalem and the rest of the West Bank in attempts to stab or run over Israelis. Do you support or oppose these attempts?" _Four out of five Palestinians supported murdering Jews_, and one in three emphasized that they _strongly _support such attacks.

Although the media and government officials try hard to wave this away, the truth is in these surveys.

It goes beyond that. You will never find a Palestinian official on Arabic TV condemning these attacks - besides when Mahmoud Abbas is pressured to do so by the US. On the contrary, the murderers are "martyrs" and "heroes," virtually every time. 

Do well-meaning lies and obfuscations from people like Nides, and New York Times reporters, and Europeans, help the cause of peace? No, they don't. When the West gives Palestinians who support terror the benefit of the doubt, they learn an important lesson: that the West is on their side. By downplaying explicit and overwhelming Palestinian support for terror, they leaves the door open for "human rights" groups and Western parliaments to demonize Israel as the obstacle to peace, and the Palestinians as hapless, defenseless victims. 

This emboldens the terrorists and results in more dead people on both sides.

It is important to note that Gulf countries, in Arabic, have been criticizing Palestinians for nearly a decade now, even as their own support for suicide terror has plummeted in other surveys. The Abraham Accords is in no small part a result of a refreshing honesty in parts of the Arab world about the real situation. 

The West needs to stop its default stance of "don't upset the Palestinians." It hasn't worked and it has empowered them to be more intransigent, thinking that the West is doing their bidding. 

Palestinians live in an honor/shame society. Therefore, _upsetting them is exactly what needs to be done._ Palestinians must be shamed into stopping support for terror in their schools and media.  

If Tom Nides really wants peace, that is the most effective tool he has. 

Coddling and covering up Palestinian support for terror does the exact opposite - and we see how well that has worked.










						.@USAmbIsrael Tom Nides gets it exactly wrong
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## rylah

Hamas Under Fire at Home, in Turkey, and on the High Seas​
Turkish intelligence has begun to limit Hamas activists headquartered in Turkey, following the reconciliation between Jerusalem and Ankara, Haaretz reported Monday. Although the Turks refuse to acquiesce to Israeli demands to expel Hamas terrorists, they are limiting Hamas officials’ efforts to establish a permanent presence there.

Meanwhile, life in the Gaza Strip continues to be unbearable, with an estimated 60% plus unemployment. And Gazans who attempt to flee to a better future in Europe often drown on the high seas.






According to JNS, the latest sign of mending Turkish-Israeli relations took place on December 28, when the new Israeli ambassador to Ankara, Irit Lillian, presented her credentials to President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, after four years without an Israeli envoy there.

Another positive sign: Turkey’s MIT intelligence agency and Mossad operatives last June cooperated to thwart Iranian terror squads sent to target Israeli tourists on Turkish soil.

But Israel was not receiving clear assurances that Hamas’s freedom of movement in Turkey would be restricted. Those restrictions are crucial since the Hamas leadership in Turkey coordinates and funds terrorist attacks in Judea and Samaria.

Hamas has been able to run a two-tier strategy under the Lapid-Gantz security watch: the terrorist organization keeps a quiet border with Israel along the Gaza Strip, thus facilitating some 20,000 work permits to Gazans who continue to work in Israel uninterrupted; and at the same time the same Hamas has been burning up Judea and Samaria with countless terrorist incidents ranging from throwing Molotov cocktails on Israeli motorists and opening fire on soldiers and civilians.

But life under Hamas continues to be harsh, and many Gazans seeking a better life in Europe are drowning at sea. According to the AP, the devastating numbers of drowning Gazan migrants have led to an outpouring of popular rage against the Hamas rulers.

The AP reported on Sunday that high-profile Hamas officials are fleeing to Lebanon, Qatar, and Turkey, where they find shelter in luxury hotels, leaving the starved masses to deal with a collapsed economy and severely diminished services. Hamas chief Ismail Haniyeh relocated to Qatar with his wife and children in 2019. His deputy, Khalil al-Hayya, relocated to Turkey in 2022.

Suicides and suicide attempts have become part of the social reality in the Gaza Strip. They happen every day, even twice a day, and the authorities conceal them behind descriptions along the lines of: “A 24-year-old man was found dead by hanging. An investigation has been launched.”

On July 24, 2022, to give just one example out of dozens in recent months, Hosni Abu-Arabiya, 26, from the Shatti refugee camp west of Gaza City, ended his life, setting himself on fire in front of his family before anyone at home could stop him. He was severely injured and taken to the hospital with high-degree burns. Half a day later he was pronounced dead.

Mourners at a mass funeral for young Gazans who drowned at sea last month shouted the names of Haniyeh and Yehiyeh Sinwar, who runs things in Gaza, and added, “The people are the victims!” The families of the drowned youths blamed the Hamas bosses, present and absent, for the chaos and misery in the Strip, and accused them of corruption.









						Hamas Under Fire at Home, in Turkey, and on the High Seas
					

Suicides and suicide attempts have become part of the social reality in the Gaza Strip.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------

